# Hope Tech3 V4 / E4 / X2



## MikeZ (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Hope-Freunde,

mit dem neuen Tech3-Hebel und der E4-Bremse hat sich bei Hope doch ein bisschen was getan. Damit die gesammelten Infos hier nicht untergehen, habe ich daher mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht.

Mittlerweile bin ich ein paar hundert Kilometer mit der Tech3 E4 unterwegs gewesen und kann das erste Feedback abgeben:
*
Montage des Hebels:*
Das der Tech3-Hebel jetzt deutlich schmaler baut, vor allem auf der Unterseite macht sich sehr positiv bemerkbar. Ohne Probleme lässt sich der Schalthebel in einer vernünftigen Position montieren, auch die SRAM-Hebel, die für mich als langjähriger Shimano-Fahrer einen komischen Winkel haben.

Die neue Matchmaker-Schelle funktioniert auch bestens. Ähnlich wie die Shimano i-Spec-Hebel wird der MM-Adapter mit einer Schraube und Tonnen-Mutter an einer Bohrung im Bremshebel verschraubt, nicht mehr wie bisher durch Austausch der Schelle.
Das sieht dann so aus:







Die im Netz angebotenen Stellschrauben für Reach und BPC für den Tech-Hebel passen auch beim Tech3.
Die Demontage und Montage des E-Clips auf der Innenseite ist wirklich eine riesige Fummelei. Ich habe den Umbau ohne Demontage des eigentlichen Bremshebels gemacht, das war nicht die beste Idee. Mit Ausbau wäre es vermutlich deutlich schneller gegangen...
Auf dem Foto sind die alten Schrauben noch drin:





*

Adapter für Bremssattel:*
Den Plan, einen meiner vorhandenen Adapter zu verwenden, musste ich leider aufgeben. Der Shimano 203mm-Adapter passt bei der E4 überhaupt nicht, durch die fehlende Ausbuchtung fehlt fast 1cm, um die Bremse an den Adapter zu schrauben.
Mein vorhandener Avid-Adapter hat eine solche Ausbuchtung, allerdings liegt die zu weit in der Mitte des Adapters. Es fehlten daher nur knapp ein Millimeter, die man hätte wegfeilen können. Letzten Endes habe ich aber den Hope-Adapter verbaut, der passt natürlich perfekt.
Auf dem Foto sieht man, daß die Ausbuchtung ziemlich weit oben liegt:






*Entlüften:
*Zugegeben, der Tech3-Hebel macht das Entlüften nicht einfacher, dadurch, daß der Ausgleichsbehälter leicht schräg steht.
Mittlerweile habe ich schon ein paar mal entlüftet wg. Leitungs-Umbau bzw. -Kürzen und habe den Trick jetzt raus:
Nach dem Entlüften ist es am einfachsten, den offenen AGB soweit zu befüllen, daß die Bremsflüssigkeit an der tiefer stehenden Seite überläuft. An der gleichen Seite wird dann die Membran/Dichtung angesetzt und zur höher liegenden Seite gerollt, dabei die Membran an der "Start"-Seite schön andrücken. So "rollt" man sich die Bremsflüssigkeit auf die höher liegende Seite und es läuft kaum etwas über....

Und so sieht der Bremssattel der E4 hinten aus:
Was ich mir hier von Hope noch wünschen würde, wäre ein 45°-gewinkelter Anschluss. Weder mit dem montierten 90°-Anschluss, noch mit dem geraden komme ich mit der Leitung am ersten Halter an, ohne die Leitung zu misshandeln. Evtl. baue ich aber noch auf Goodridge um, da gibt es sowas...






*Funktion:*
Die Bremsleistung ist wie zu erwarten gewesen, brutal!
Vorher bin ich die aktuelle XT gefahren und die war schon wirklich gut. Die E4 konnte die Bremsleistung aber noch einmal signifikant steigern!
Im Vergleich zur XT fällt aber auf, daß die E4 mit organischen Belägen eine ziemlich lange Einfahrzeit benötigt. Anfangs war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht, da ich aus dem Karton heraus keine Steigerung gegenüber der XT feststellen konnte. 
Allerdings bin zu dem Zeitpunkt noch mit Ice-Tech-Scheiben gefahren, die zwar passen, aber für die E4 wohl nicht stabil genug sind. Mehr als einmal hatte ich das Gefühl, den Alu-Kern zwischen den Reibscheiben "herauszudrücken"...
Daher der Umbau auf Hope Floating-Scheiben, womit die Bremsleistung erstmal wieder in den Keller fiel. Nach ein paar Touren hat sich die Bremsleistung dann aber deutlich gesteigert.
Anders als bei der XT ist auch die benötigte Kraft am Hebel. Hier braucht man bei der E4 ein bisschen mehr, die macht sich dann aber direkt in der Bremsleistung bemerkbar. Bei der XT hatte ich daß Gefühl, nach dem Druckpunkt beliebig viel Kraft auf den Hebel bringen zu können, ohne das sich die Bremsleistung großartig ändert.
Bei gleicher Kraft kommt bei der E4 noch nicht so richtig Bremsleistung an, steigert man aber die Handkraft, merkt man eine deutliche Steigerung. Das nennt man dann im Marketing "Dosierbarkeit", und sie haben Recht!
Nach ein bisschen Einfahrzeit und -gewöhnung muss ich sagen, daß ich absolut begeistert bin!
Mit rund 460gr komplett ist die E4 ein Leichtgewicht, liefert aber schwergewichtige Bremsleistung, was will man mehr...?


----------



## MikeZ (14. Dezember 2013)

Drei Sachen, die mir noch aufgefallen sind:

1) Mit den Hope-Scheiben quitscht die E4 ganz leicht, wenn man mit wenig Kraft nur bis zum Druckpunkt zieht.
Nicht so laut, wie das übliche Kreischen bei nassen Bremsen, sondern eher so leise und hochfrequent, wie man es schon mal bei älteren Autos hört. Zum Fußgänger-erschrecken reicht es nicht, man nimmt es aber wahr. Sobald dann richtig am Hebel gezogen hat, ist es auch weg.
Mal sehen, ob sich das gibt, wenn die Scheiben auch ordentlich eingefahren sind...

2) Offenbar scheinen die Hope Bremsbeläge im Vergleich zu den Shimanos ziemlich offen-porig zu sein. Nach dem Bike-Waschen (Gartenschlauch) dauert es deutlich länger, bis wieder die volle Bremsleistung da ist. Nach ein bis zwei harten Bremsungen mit den entsprechenden Temperaturen ist wieder alles normal, bei der XT hat es teilweise aber schon gereicht, mit schleifender Bremse in den Keller zu rollen...

3) Das einzige, was mich wirklich enttäuscht hat, waren teilweise nicht ordentlich entgratete Bohrungen in den Bremshebeln. Bei mir stand noch ein Grat genau an der Stelle, wo ich meinen rechten Bremsfinger ablegen. Der hat sich dann immer schön in den Handschuh verbissen, was ein bisschen nervig war. Das Nacharbeiten war an sich kein Thema, allerdings habe ich diese "Nachlässigkeit" von Hope nicht erwartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Bericht! 
Du kannst die Bremse nicht zufällig mit der Zee/Saint vergleichen? Ich bin nämlich am überlegen welche der beiden ich nehmen soll und tendiere eigentlich eher zur E4, da die ja im Vergleich zur Zee irgendwie etwas besonderes ist  (Ein Vergleich zur Elixir wäre auch nett. Vielleicht kann sich dazu ja noch jemand anderes äußern, wenn du die noch nicht gefahren bist)
Und mich würde interessieren wie gut die Bremse mit den HS1 Scheiben von Avid oder den Storm Scheiben von Magura läuft.
greez


----------



## MikeZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi!
Zum Vergleich mit welcher Elixir? Die Trail mit 4 Kolben bin ich nicht gefahren, da der Hebel aber der gleiche wie bei den 2-Kolben-Bremsen ist, wird die die gleichen Probleme mit Entlüften, wanderndem Druckpunkt und Schleifen haben.

Vor der Überlegung Saint oder Hope stand ich auch, ohne die Bremsen jeweils gefahren zu sein. Es ist die Hope geworden, weil die gut 200gr. leichter als die Saint ist und das gleiche kostet. Daher keine Frage, warum ich mich für den Fräs-Porno entschieden habe  

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. Dezember 2013)

Sers Mike, ich meine die Elixir mit zwei Kolben. Die habe ich momentan an meinem Torque dran und hat mir deutlich zu wenig Bremspower und eine zu schlechte Dosierbarkeit.
Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob das geringe Gewicht und der Fräsporno den Aufpreis von einer Zee wert sind. Wenn die E4 deutlich weniger Bremskraft böte, würde ich wohl auf Hope verzichten.

Ist das BPC eigentlich ein lohnendes Attribut oder eher ein schönes Gimmick?


----------



## MikeZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

Die Zee bin ich noch nicht gefahren, die Saint nur an einem Leihbike und da waren die alten Shimano-Scheiben ohne Spider und Ice-Tech drauf.

Grundsätzlich finde ich die eigentliche Bremspower subjektiv ebenbürtig, auch wenn es sich eigentlich anders anfühlt.
Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich das Gefühl, daß die Hope ab Druckpunkt mehr Handkraft benötigt. Hier spielt wohl Shimanos Servo-Brake die Hauptrolle.
Allerdings finde ich gerade deswegen die Hope deutlich besser dosierbar, weil die Handkraft jetzt nicht riesig ist und man keine Hände wie Hulk braucht...
Bei der Saint hatte ich das Gefühl, mich jederzeit "aus Versehen" über den Lenker katapultieren zu können; bei der Hope eher, an jedem Bremspunkt näher an der maximal möglichen Bremsleistung zu sein.

Die BPC funktioniert prima, ob aber die Notwendigkeit besteht, während der Fahrt daran etwas zu ändern, ist so eine Sache. Eine einfache Schraube hätte es vermutlich auch getan.
Ich fahre meinen Druckpunkt immer gerne ziemlich weit weg vom Lenker. Im Moment habe ich einen Abstand von ca. 52mm Bremsgriff-Ende bis Lenker(-Griff), der Druckpunkt kommt bei ca. 45mm. Mit dem vollen Einstellbereich kann ich mir den Druckpunkt aber bei gleicher Griffweite auch erst bei rund 20mm geben...
Meiner Meinung nach stellt man das einmal ein und lässt es dann so. Wie das bei abgefahrenen Belägen aussieht und ob ich dann nachstellen muss/kann, wird sich zeigen.

Und noch ein Tipp für die Hope-Bremser hier:
Auf den letzten Touren bei dem tollen Wetter hier mad hatte ich das Gefühl, daß die Bremsbeläge hängen. Habe die heute mal ausgebaut und festgestellt, daß der recht dicke Farbbelag an den Aussenkanten der Trägerplatte nicht wirklich schön ist und auch schon Spuren im Sattel hinterlassen hat.
Also mal kurz mit einer alten Nagelfeile die Kante glatt geschliffen und schon "flutschen" die Beläge sauber im Sattel zurück...
Auf dem Foto sieht man, daß die Kante nicht gerade bearbeitet ist und trotz Feilen noch Farbreste dran bleiben. Zuviel wollte ich jetzt auch nicht feilen, die Beläge sollen ja nicht klappern!
Auf der ersten  Tour danach hatte ich jetzt deutlich weniger "Minimal-Schleifen".






Gruß, Mike


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dann wirds also eine E4


----------



## MikeZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Danke, dann wirds also eine E4





Dann mach ich hier gleich noch ein bisschen Werbung:
User runterfahrer aka Sören Speer von speerlaufraeder.de ist der Hope-Händler meines Vertrauens!
Gute Preise, gute Besserung...


----------



## julio80 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
kann jemand von Euch die Bremsleistung der X2 mit der E4 vergleichen? (mit den Race-Hebeln)


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Januar 2014)

Die Bremsleistung der X2 ist etwas geringer als Race E4. Der Vorteil der Race E4 liegt an der Standfestigkeit. Hope hat damals reagiert, weil viele die Race Hebel und E4 (M4) Sättel einzeln gekauft haben. Mit 203mm Scheiben ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.


----------



## dettiautos (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 
habe nun auch die tech 3 e4 verbaut und muss Sie noch einfahren. Da ich nun mit dem Rad einen kurzurlaub auf Teneriffa mache, möchte ich gerne sicherheitshalber Ersatzbeläge mitnehmen.Welche Beläge könnt Ihr empfehlen.  Orginal Hope, wenn ma welche. Oder gibt es auch schon alternativen.  

Gruß

Dettiautos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (4. Januar 2014)

Die orginalen von Hope haben sich bewährt. Ausgeliefert werden Bremsen mit organischen Belägen. Ich habe noch gute Erfahrungen mit Swissstop gemacht.


----------



## neurofibrill (8. Januar 2014)

hi.
muss bestimmt meine hope tech3 e4 nach leitung kürzen entlüften. habt ihr einen tipp für ein günstiges entlüftungskit?
bei bike comp hab ich folgendes gefunden (nicht kompatibel mit tech3 e4):
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7399_Entlueftungskit.html
ein bekannter von mir hat gemeint, dass evtl insertpin und olive von shimano paßen müßten (hab ich noch von meiner saint über).
oder doch lieber die originalen von hope? 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-fuer-5mm-Kunststoff--Stahlflexleitungen.html
was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## dettiautos (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

du benötigst keine teures Entlüftungsset. Siehe hier das aktuelle Video von der Hope Seite  



 .
Bremsflüsigkeit Dot 5.1 und ein Schlauch reichen. Ich habe erst diese Woche die Leitung  von Hinterrad gekürzt und brauchte nicht zu entlüften. Druckpunkt ist prima. Ich habe aber die original Quetschhülse und insertpin von hope genutz. Grundsätzlich ist die funktionsweise identisch. Die Teile sehen aber etwas anders aus als bei Shimano. Ich denke es könnte auch mit den Shimano Teilen funktionieren, aber die paar Euros sollte es einem schon Wert sein, original Teile zu verwenden. In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass man nach den kürzen der Leitung nur den zweiten Teil der Entlüftungsviedeos benötigt. Viel Spaß. 

Dettiautos


----------



## neurofibrill (8. Januar 2014)

voll gut! danke!
dachte auch ich bekomms ohne entlüften hin. allerdings hab ich die leitung gelöst um mir kurz die olive anzuschauen und seit dem ist der bremshebel doch recht schwergängig.
der hat im video am schlauch noch eine dichtungseinhat dran. müßte auch ohne gehen wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## MikeZ (9. Januar 2014)

Die zusätzliche Dichtung brauchst Du nicht wirklich.
Was sich bei mir aber bewährt hat, ist dieser kleine Plastik-"Halter", der beim Avid-Entlüftungswerkzeug dabei ist.
Eigentlich nur ein Stift mit Loch, durch das der Schlauch durchgeführt wird. Hat man den Schlauch auf den Nippel gesteckt, kann man dieses Plastik-Ding auch über Schlauch und Nippel drücken und klemmt den Schlauch damit auf dem Entlüftungsnippel fest.
Habe mir schon mal das Bike und den Keller versaut, weil der Schlauch vom Nippel abgerutscht ist, macht also Sinn. Ein schmaler Kabelbinder zur Fixierung tut´s aber auch, denke ich.

Das "schwierigste" beim Entlüften ist wirklich die Dichtung am Ausgleichsbehälter Blasen-frei einzurollen, der Rest ist keine Magie!


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Januar 2014)

Oder zwei Zentimeter Schrumpfschlauch über den Schlauch machen, der hält dann deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (12. Januar 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich das Gefühl, daß die Hope ab Druckpunkt mehr Handkraft benötigt. Hier spielt wohl Shimanos Servo-Brake die Hauptrolle.
> Allerdings finde ich gerade deswegen die Hope deutlich besser dosierbar, weil die Handkraft jetzt nicht riesig ist und man keine Hände wie Hulk braucht...
> Bei der Saint hatte ich das Gefühl, mich jederzeit "aus Versehen" über den Lenker katapultieren zu können; bei der Hope eher, an jedem Bremspunkt näher an der maximal möglichen Bremsleistung zu sein.


Was genau meinst Du mit Handkraft?
Ich fahre die M4 mit 180mm Scheiben an meinem Fatbike und Bremse mit nur einem Finger (je Bremse). Bitepoint is nach relativ kurzem Hebelweg erreicht.
Mit Shimano kann ich nicht vergleichen und die Avid BB7 bzw X9 an meinen anderen Rädern sind schon ne deutlich andere Preisklasse.



> Und noch ein Tipp für die Hope-Bremser hier:
> Auf den letzten Touren bei dem tollen Wetter hier mad hatte ich das Gefühl, daß die Bremsbeläge hängen. Habe die heute mal ausgebaut und festgestellt, daß der recht dicke Farbbelag an den Aussenkanten der Trägerplatte nicht wirklich schön ist und auch schon Spuren im Sattel hinterlassen hat.
> 
> Gruß, Mike


Wenn die M4 mal unterwegs schleift dann reicht bei mir normalerweise kurz den Bremshebel ziehen. Kommt natürlich auch auf dem Schlammgrad an . Wenn die Vorderbremse singt dann hab ich den Reifen nicht 100% gerade eingebaut (Die Gabel ist nicht gerade und ich muss an der Bremsenseite die Achse nen millimeter niedriger montieren). Sonst ist die M4 richtig geräuschlos, bei der letzten Schlammfahrt waren nur die Avid und Shimano der Mitfahrer zu hören


----------



## MikeZ (12. Januar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du mit Handkraft?
> Ich fahre die M4 mit 180mm Scheiben an meinem Fatbike und Bremse mit nur einem Finger (je Bremse). Bitepoint is nach relativ kurzem Hebelweg erreicht.
> Mit Shimano kann ich nicht vergleichen und die Avid BB7 bzw X9 an meinen anderen Rädern sind schon ne deutlich andere Preisklasse.



Ich meine genau das, was ich geschrieben habe:
Ab Erreichen des Druckpunkts brauche ich im Vergleich zur Shimano XT mit der E4 subjektiv mehr Kraftaufwendung für die gleiche Bremsleistung. Beide Bremsen bin ich am gleichen Bike schon immer mit 203mm-Scheiben gefahren und hab mit nur einem Finger gebremst.
Wie bereits erwähnt, liegt das imho an der Servo Wave-Technologie bei Shimano, die für eine entsprechende Übersetzung des Hebels sorgt.
Die benötigte höhere Kraft bei der E4 finde ich aber weder unpassend noch zu hoch, im Gegenteil: Die Bremse lässt sich dadurch zumindest für mich besser dosieren...



Vighor schrieb:


> Wenn die M4 mal unterwegs schleift dann reicht bei mir normalerweise kurz den Bremshebel ziehen. Kommt natürlich auch auf dem Schlammgrad an . Wenn die Vorderbremse singt dann hab ich den Reifen nicht 100% gerade eingebaut (Die Gabel ist nicht gerade und ich muss an der Bremsenseite die Achse nen millimeter niedriger montieren). Sonst ist die M4 richtig geräuschlos, bei der letzten Schlammfahrt waren nur die Avid und Shimano der Mitfahrer zu hören



So war es bei mir auch, außer dem hochfrequenten Singen macht meine E4 weder vorne noch hinten irgendwelche Geräusche.
Abgesehen von dem gelegentlichen leichten Schleifen...
Nachdem ich aber die Seiten der Beläge angeschliffen habe, ist auch das mittlerweile vollkommen weg, auch bei heftiger Verschlammung!


----------



## Vighor (12. Januar 2014)

ok, ist schon klar dan. Beim lesen von Handkraft dachte ich das du alle Finger benutzt und kräftig zukneifen musst


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr die E4 schon mal mit Scheiben von Avid oder Magura verwendet? Habe eigentlich nicht vor extra noch Scheiben von Hope zu kaufen, ist auch so schon teuer genug


----------



## Vighor (12. Januar 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Die im Netz angebotenen Stellschrauben für Reach und BPC für den Tech-Hebel passen auch beim Tech3.
> Die Demontage und Montage des E-Clips auf der Innenseite ist wirklich eine riesige Fummelei. Ich habe den Umbau ohne Demontage des eigentlichen Bremshebels gemacht, das war nicht die beste Idee. Mit Ausbau wäre es vermutlich deutlich schneller gegangen...
> Auf dem Foto sind die alten Schrauben noch drin:


Kannst du hier ein beispiel linken?
Ich benutze die Originalen und frag mich weshalb die ersÄtz werden


----------



## MikeZ (12. Januar 2014)

Was wie ein Beispiel meinst Du?
Die Stellschrauben in rot?
Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal fotografieren...

@ Ned
Ich habe die E4 anfangs mit den Shimano-Scheiben gefahren, das ging auch.
Davor habe ich die Shimano XT mit Avid-Scheiben gefahren, demnach müsste die E4 als logische Konsequenz auch mit Avid-Scheiben gehen. Allerdings fand ich die Avid-Scheiben schon bei der XT ziemlich weich und habe die beim starken Bremsen krumm gezogen.
Die E4 hat noch mehr Power, daher würde ich behaupten, daß es zwar passt, aber nicht sinnvoll ist...

Gruß Mike


Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vighor (12. Januar 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Was wie ein Beispiel meinst Du?
> Die Stellschrauben in rot?
> Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal fotografieren...


Sind das dann nicht auch Stellschrauben von Hope?
Die produzieren doch 6 oder 7 verschiedene Farben ..


----------



## MikeZ (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, original Ersatzteile von Hope.
Habe ich nur wegen der Farbe getauscht, das Auge fährt schließlich mit...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Januar 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Allerdings fand ich die Avid-Scheiben schon bei der XT ziemlich weich und habe die beim starken Bremsen krumm gezogen.
> Die E4 hat noch mehr Power, daher würde ich behaupten, daß es zwar passt, aber nicht sinnvoll ist...
> 
> Gruß Mike



°o° krass! Naja wird sich zeigen, ob sie standhalten. Wenn sie draufgehen versuchs ich mit Magura, da hab ich noch eine Scheibe und wenn die auch hin ist gibts welche von Hope


----------



## MikeZ (13. Januar 2014)

Hat Magura nicht dickere Scheiben? Oder eine andere Reibring-Höhe? Ich meine, da war was, ist aber Hörensagen... 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Januar 2014)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Ich habe jedenfalls schon öfter gehört, dass Scheiben von Magura mit Bremsen von anderen Herstellern kombiniert wurden. Ich lege die morgen mal übereinander, man müsste ja ungefähr erkennen falls sich da was unterscheidet...

Edit: Ich finde meine Storm Scheibe gerade nicht


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Januar 2014)

fahr an meinem dh bike saint bremse mit avid scheiben. super bissige combo. an meinem neuen enduro kombinier ich avid hs1 mit tech3 e4. wenns fertig aufgebaut ist und ich die ersten ausfahrten hinter mir hab poste ich mal meinen eindruck.


----------



## Mirko29 (15. Januar 2014)

Seid gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Hope Tech3 X2 am Tourenbike. Der erste Eindruck ist erwartungsgemäß überragend  Es stellt sich das selbe gute Gefühl beim Bremsen ein, wie bei meiner Tech EVO V2 am Downhiller. Allerdings gefällt mir der Tech3 Hebel, trotz anfänglicher Bedenken, jetzt besser als der EVO. Wie sich die "Kleine" im richtigen Einsatz schlägt, wird sich zeigen, aber ich bin guter Dinge


----------



## client (15. Januar 2014)

Kennt jemand den Marktpreis von der Race evo x2 (2014)?
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MikeZ (19. Januar 2014)

Nachtrag zu den Einstell-Schrauben für Reach und BPC:
So sieht das ganze nach dem Umbau aus...:







Hab´s bei dem zweiten Satz ebenfalls umgebaut, diesmal mit Ausbau des Hebels. Das geht deutlich einfacher!
Was mir jetzt noch fehlt, ist eine eloxierte Achse für die Hebel. Die gibt es von Hope leider nicht. Selbst eloxieren (lassen) halte ich für grenzwertig wegen der minimalen Größen-Änderung durch Oberflächen-Abtrag. Auf irgendwelches Spiel am Hebel habe ich absolut kein Bock.
Könnte mir auch vorstellen, den Kopf der Achse mit PlastiDip zu schwärzen...


----------



## dettiautos (19. Januar 2014)

Das sieht gut aus. Wo hast du die Schrauben her. Bei BC kosten die pro Stück 6.5 Euro.
Denke das ich das auch machen werde. 
Gruß

Dettiautos


----------



## MikeZ (19. Januar 2014)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus. Wo hast du die Schrauben her. Bei BC kosten die pro Stück 6.5 Euro.
> Denke das ich das auch machen werde.
> Gruß
> 
> Dettiautos



Danke!
Ja, von BC hab ich meine auch. Viel billiger habe ich die im Netz nicht gefunden und BC liefert ja schnell und zuverlässig.
Wenn es hilft, kann ich Dir ja mal die To Do´s schicken...


----------



## dettiautos (19. Januar 2014)

Ja Danke. Eine To Do Liste wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MikeZ (19. Januar 2014)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Eine To Do Liste wäre sehr hilfreich.



Dann schreibe ich es mal hier rein...
Basis ist die Explosionszeichnung von Hope, dann brauche ich meine Hebel für die Fotos nicht mehr zu zerlegen...:
http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/2014TECH3MCYLexplodedview.pdf


Clip (HBSP311 Lever pivot circlip) der Hebel-Achse entfernen. Entweder mit einer entsprechenden Clip-Zange, oder mit einem flachen Schlitzschraubendreher in den Spalt, Clip "aufhebeln" bzw. weiten und dann mit einem zweiten Schraubendreher auf einer Seite abhebeln.
Madenschrauben (HBSP230 Tech cam grub screw) auf der Innenseite des Druckhebels ein paar Umdrehungen lösen.
Hebel-Achse (HBSP321 Tech3 lever pivot) nach oben herausdrücken. Das geht ziemlich schwer, weil die Achse a) idealerweise ziemlich spielfrei sitzt und b) die Achse zwei Stufen hat. Der Teil, in dem die Madenschraube aus 2. klemmt, ist im Durchmesser etwas kleiner. Am besten mit einem Inbus auf der Achse drücken und den Hebel dabei ein wenig in alle Richtungen bewegen, kippen.
Griff-Hebel und Druck-Hebel zusammen abnehmen, dabei auf die Feder (HBSP312 Tech3 lever spring) aufpassen. Die kann man nach dem Trennen der beiden Hebel gefahrlos herausziehen. Die beiden "Kugeln" für die Rasterung der Verstellung (HBSP 319 Tech3 brass plunger) sind bei mir in den Hebeln geblieben, weil da ausreichend Fett dran war. Der Geber-Kolben bleibt auch im Zylinder, also keine Bedenken, das es beim Entfernen der Hebel eine Sauerei gibt...
Dann kommt schon das größte Problem: An den Verstellschrauben-Innenseite die Sicherungsclipse (HBSP233 Crescent ring) mit einem flachen, dünnen Schlitzschraubendreher abhebeln. Das ist ein bisschen Fummelei...
Verstellschrauben rausdrehen, neue Schrauben ein wenig fetten und wieder reindrehen.
Die nächste Fummelei: Die Sicherungsclipse wieder montieren... Ich habe sie angesetzt und mit zwei Fingern auf 12 und 6 Uhr in Position gehalten, dann mit einer Spitzzange in 3 und 9 Uhr auf die Schraube gedrückt.
Der Rest ist keine Raketen-Technik: Einbau in umgekehrter Reihenfolge... Bei der Montage der beiden Hebel ist es hilfreich, die Reach- und BPC-Schrauben ganz herauszudrehen, dann ist die Spannung der Feder am geringsten. Die Hebel dann mit der Bohrung und der Achse zu fluchten, braucht etwas Geduld. Allerdings habe ich bei der ganzen Aktion meine Hebel auch nicht vom Lenker demontiert, zu einfach wollte ich es mir nicht machen 
Klar soweit? Ansonsten einfach fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (19. Januar 2014)

Danke MikeZ fur die ausführliche Beschreibung.
werde meine neue e4 auch etwas aufpeppen.
Habe mir neben den Schrauben noch nen Ausgleichsbehälter und anders farbige Bohrungsdeckel bestellt.

Hat das von Euch auch schon einer gemacht und kann nützliche tipps geben?

Danke!


----------



## Vighor (19. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Danke MikeZ fur die ausführliche Beschreibung.
> werde meine neue e4 auch etwas aufpeppen.
> Habe mir neben den Schrauben noch nen Ausgleichsbehälter und anders farbige Bohrungsdeckel bestellt.
> 
> ...


Ich hab gelesen das der Deckel vom Ausgleichsbehälter recht einfach ist. Nur erst unten anpressen und danach an der Oberseite.
Aufpassen das Bremsflüssigkeit nicht rauskommt. Aber da du auch Bohrungsdeckel machst wirst du sowieso Entlüften müssen.
Dann erst die Bohrungsdeckel, machen und dann nach den Ausgleichsbehälter.

Selbst gemacht hab ich das aber noch nicht, für den farblichen Touch hab ich mir die neuen purple E4s bestellt


----------



## MikeZ (19. Januar 2014)

Bei den Bohrungsdeckeln must Du ein bisschen aufpassen!
a) Nicht an die Kolben kommen und die aus Versehen rausdrücken.
b) die Bremse abbauen, Deckel nach oben am besten irgendwo einspannen und vor der Montage der neuen Deckel die Öffnung gut mit DOT voll machen und dann beim Einsetzen der Deckel überlaufen lassen.

Sonst bist Du danach ewig am Entlüften ohne Ergebnis!
Hast Du auch das Werkzeug für due Deckel bestellt? 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeZ (19. Januar 2014)

Ausgleichsbehälter-Deckel zu wechseln ist simpel.
Ich würde aber die Dichtung raus machen, den Behälter überfüllen, die Dichtung einrollen und dann den Deckel aufsetzen. Sonst hast Du da auch Luft drin....

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loisl13 (19. Januar 2014)

Danke
Das tool habe ich mitbestellt.
Bremse soll nachste woche kommen, dann mach ich mich mal dran.
Falls es net funzt melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## wuselbi (20. Januar 2014)

Wo habt Ihr denn die Bore Caps bestellt? Bis dato habe ich bei noch keinen Händler die Teile gelistet gesehen. Ich brauche welche für meine V4 und E4. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (20. Januar 2014)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn die Bore Caps bestellt? Bis dato habe ich bei noch keinen Händler die Teile gelistet gesehen. Ich brauche welche für meine V4 und E4. Danke


Bei meiner E4 sind noch die originalen Caps drin, aber wenn ich welche bräuchte, würde ich die beim User "runterfahrer" aka speerlaufraeder.de hier bestellen.
Der ordert die direkt bei Hope...


----------



## wuselbi (20. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## pero38 (20. Januar 2014)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn die Bore Caps bestellt? Bis dato habe ich bei noch keinen Händler die Teile gelistet gesehen. Ich brauche welche für meine V4 und E4. Danke




Hallo wuselbi die caps bekommst giebt es auch noch bei gocycle.de
Gruß
pero38


----------



## Brainman (20. Januar 2014)

Hab meiner V4 auch ein bisschen Farbe verpasst


----------



## MikeZ (20. Januar 2014)

Schick!
Wo gibt's denn die roten Deckel?

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Schick!
> Wo gibt's denn die roten Deckel?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk



Beim Runterfahrer


----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hab meiner V4 auch ein bisschen Farbe verpasst


Schick! Genauso wirds bei mir auch. Nur in blau!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. Januar 2014)

Feeeett! Was kostet das denn so insgesamt alle Einstellschrauben, AGB Deckel, und die Deckel über den Kolben auszutauschen?


----------



## Loisl13 (21. Januar 2014)

Bist dann so bei 40 öcken pro bremse


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (22. Januar 2014)

Wie sind eigentlich die gesinerten Beläge, hat die schon wer getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir die Bore Caps und einen Satz Tech 3 E4 bei Fahr Rad im Tal in Wuppertal geholt. Wer auf einen lokalen Shop steht und top Preise bekommen will, ein Tipp von meiner Seite.


----------



## Erich17 (24. Januar 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hab meiner V4 auch ein bisschen Farbe verpasst






Kein Zweifel - Optisch is HOPE 1. Liga aber mit Shimano Adater is es ein echter NO GO - Sorry - Bitte investier ein paar Euros und bau da einen schönen HOPE Adapter dran.


----------



## neurofibrill (30. Januar 2014)

hab ne kurze frage zu meiner tech3 e4:
welchen torx brauch ich denn für den deckel? 5?


----------



## wuselbi (30. Januar 2014)

torx 10


----------



## srsly (30. Januar 2014)

Die zwei Schrauben sind T10


----------



## neurofibrill (31. Januar 2014)

all right!
merci


----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Januar 2014)

Habe heute die Hope Tech3 E4 vorne und die Tech3 X2 für hinten bekommen.
Hab sie noch nicht montiert.Bin aber ein wenig enttäucht was die Optik/Haptik angeht.
Im vergleich zu einer aktuellen Formula RX 2014 die ich auch bestellt hatte, wirkt die Hope nicht wertiger.
Mal schauen...


----------



## Mirko29 (31. Januar 2014)

Alleine schon die Tech3 Hebel sind ein Traum, finde ich...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Januar 2014)

> Alleine schon die Tech3 Hebel sind ein Traum, finde ich...



Ja,sind gut gemacht.
Und dennoch habe ich mir die Hope wg dem Stichwort " Fräsporno" gekauft.Und natürlich in der Hoffnung das sie so funzt wie hier zu lesen.
Sie ist gut gemacht,keine Frage.Kein vergleich zu dem aktuellem Shimano zeugs wie SLX und XT.Die wirken tatsächlich seeehr billig gegen die Hope.
Was mich erstaunt hat ist der wertige Eindruck der Formula RX *2014* 
Die Shimano SLX und die XT Bremsen wirken gegen die Hope und RX wie billig zeugs.
Werde die Hope morgen montieren.Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten Eindrücke.
Nicht falsch verstehen.Die Hope ist gut gemacht ! Mich hat halt sehr erstaunt das die Formula RX *2014 mindestens *ebenso wertig wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (31. Januar 2014)

Ist halt Geschmacks Sache.
Rein äußerlich zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2014)

Sorry, falls die Antwort auf meine  hier schon irgendwo steht. Ich hab sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden. Auch die Hope HP gibt dazu nicht viel her. 

Was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen E4 und V4? 

V4 kann mit Vented Discs gefahren werden, hat unterschiedlich große Kolbenpaare (18 u 16mm).

Lt Bildern hat die E4 ja gleich große Kolbenpaare. (16mm?)
Leider findet man dazu nicht viel. Die E4 geht auch nicht mit Vented Discs oder? 

Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschief zu V4 und E4? 

Bzgl. Der Bremsscheiben: bei den hope Scheiben wird in den Shops ja immer angegeben für welche Modelle die passen. 
Hat Hope da verschiedene Reibringbreiten, oder warum ist das so? 

Danke schon mal

Georg 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vighor (1. Februar 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Sorry, falls die Antwort auf meine  hier schon irgendwo steht. Ich hab sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden. Auch die Hope HP gibt dazu nicht viel her.
> 
> Was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen E4 und V4?
> 
> ...


Die vented disks sind breiter als die anderen disks.
Soweit ich dann gesehen habe ist der Spalt zwischen den Bremsblöcken dafür dann viel grösser bei der V4.
Keine live Erfahrung mit der V4.
Habe selbst "nur" M4 und E4, die soweit ich gesehen habe fast identisch sind (ist ja auch nachfolge Model).
Beide haben identische Kolben.
Ich habe normale und floating disks, die passen beide zu X2 und M4/E4.
Wenn man sich ne V4 kauft dann will man extreme Bremspower und wird mann sich wahrscheinlich sowieso die vented disks gönnen, anders macht das imho keinen Sinn.


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Sorry, falls die Antwort auf meine  hier schon irgendwo steht. Ich hab sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden. Auch die Hope HP gibt dazu nicht viel her.
> 
> Was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen E4 und V4?
> 
> ...




Im großen und ganzen hast du schon alles aufgezählt.
Die verschiedenen Reibringe sind ziehmlich gleich Breit (außer V2) und können mit allen Bremssätteln genutzt werden.
Die Vented Scheiben (V2 / V4) sind dicker und können dadurch nur mit der passenden Bremse genutzt werden.

V4 Sättel:



Größenunterschied V4 / E4



Gewicht E4:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7956/hope-scheibenbremse-tech3-e4
Gewicht V4:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7963-11607/hope-scheibenbremse-tech3-v4


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2014)

Dankeschön. 
Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. 

Tendiere dann doch eher zur E4. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Finanzen stimmen... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## StillPad (2. Februar 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen E4 und V4?



Steht auf der Homepage E4= Enduro oder wie es damals hieß Crosscountry und die V4 ist stärker und für FR und DH gedacht.



> V4 kann mit Vented Discs gefahren werden, hat unterschiedlich große Kolbenpaare (18 u 16mm).


So isses



> Lt Bildern hat die E4 ja gleich große Kolbenpaare. (16mm?)


Ja wie die M4, die eingestellt wurde



> Leider findet man dazu nicht viel. Die E4 geht auch nicht mit Vented Discs oder?


Nein dafür ist sie auch gar nicht gedacht



> ...Hat Hope da verschiedene Reibringbreiten, oder warum ist das so?


Weil es verschiedene Kolbengrößen bei den Bremsen gibt.
Die V2 hat die größten Kolben und somit auch breitere Bremsbläge die nun mal mehr Auflagefläche brauchen

Bisher fiehl aber nur die V2 durch das Raster von Hope.
Sie ist die einzige "neue" die eine breiteren Reibring hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (2. Februar 2014)

Hmm,  die E4 ist echt schick. 
Gibt's bei wiggle, crc und BC auch zu einem vernünftigen Kurs. Aber komplett mit Scheiben und Adaptern landet man doch wieder über 400.

Wie sind eigentlich die Meinungen zu kunststoffleitung vs Stahlflex. 

Bei den heutigen Kunststoffleitungen sollte da doch funktionell kein Unterschied mehr sein, oder? 
(optisch passen die schwarzen Leitungen eh besser ans rad) 

Mal sehen, vielleicht fahre ich die E4 auch erstmal mit meinen Storm SL Scheiben... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2014)

Von der Bremswirkung reicht Kunststoff völlig.
Stahlflex ist lediglich bei Einflüssen von außen haltbarer.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Februar 2014)

hab meine e4 mit kunstoffleitung an meinem enduro ht. letztes woche war jungfernfahrt bei schlammigsten bedingungen. bremse beißt ordentlich nach nur kurzer einfahrzeit. hatte noch hs1 bremsscheiben und nen schimano adapter für die gabel in meiner teilekiste und bin super zufrieden (adapter wie weiter oben beschrieben angefeilt). funktioniert richtig gut.. klar, irgendwann bau ich alles auf hope um, aber so bin ich erstmal glücklich.


----------



## StillPad (2. Februar 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Meinungen zu kunststoffleitung vs Stahlflex.



Bei Kevlar minimal weicherer Druckpunkt an der hinteren Bremse als mit Stahlflex.

Vorne fällt Unterschied nicht auf.

Die Kevlar ist aber deutlich leichter!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand ob ich die E4 mit dem Avid Adapter kombinieren kann, wenn ich die E4 an einer Lyrik mit 203er Scheiben fahren will?


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Februar 2014)

Das würde mich auch interessieren

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeZ (3. Februar 2014)

Passt nur mit Feilen...
Getestet mit der E4 an einer Lyrik SA RC2DH


----------



## Brainman (3. Februar 2014)

Denke auch das das nicht geht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. Februar 2014)

Hmm ok, was für einen adapter nimmt man denn dann, hat jemand Vorschläge? Am besten in rot und günstig


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Februar 2014)

Reverse hat zb passende Adapter 203 in Rot Eloxiert.Da ist die Ausbuchtung groß genug.
Ich habe einen Formula Adapter 203 an meiner E4.Die "Ausbuchtungen" am Reverse Adapter und am Formula Adapter sind quasi identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab einen Hope-Adapter, der passt zufällig... 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## StillPad (3. Februar 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Passt nur mit Feilen...
> Getestet mit der E4 an einer Lyrik SA RC2DH



Was muss man denn da feilen?

Hat die Lyrik nicht sowieso schon von Haus PM 8" Aufnahme oder war das nur die Totem?

Normal sollte die E4 ja dann ohne Adapter auf 203mm gehen.


----------



## MikeZ (3. Februar 2014)

Nein, die Lyrik hat 7"

Der Adapter stösst im Bereich des oberen Kolbenpärchens an den Bremssattel. Aus meiner Sicht würde es reichen, mit einer großen Rundfeile in diesen Bereich ein paar Millimeter abzutragen.
Schön ist trotzdem anders... 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn er einen Adapter sucht wird er wohl einen Brauchen.


----------



## neurofibrill (3. Februar 2014)

geht schon mit einem avid pm adapter 200 mm, wenn man auf die ersatzteilkiste zurückgreifen möchte. ansonsten kostet der originale hope adapter gleich viel.


----------



## StillPad (3. Februar 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wenn er einen Adapter sucht wird er wohl einen Brauchen.


Manche fragen auch vor dem Kauf hier nach um gleich alles richtig zu kaufen 

Das Foto erklärt einiges, wird mit der V4 bestimmt noch enger


----------



## Loisl13 (3. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die gesinerten Beläge, hat die schon wer getestet?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Kann einer den unterschied aus der praxis beschreiben? Was ist empfehlenswert? 

Dankeschöööön


----------



## neurofibrill (4. Februar 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Manche fragen auch vor dem Kauf hier nach um gleich alles richtig zu kaufen
> 
> Das Foto erklärt einiges, wird mit der V4 bestimmt noch enger


manche nehmen erst mal dass was sie haben und machen daraus das beste...
sieht am bike kein mensch


----------



## Brainman (4. Februar 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Foto erklärt einiges, wird mit der V4 bestimmt noch enger



Die V4 passt da auf keinen Fall drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2014)

Passt den den V4 mit Hope Adaptern noch drauf?

Meine nächste Gabel sollte mal ne Lyrik werden.

Hatte bisher noch kein PM/PM+10 Adapter von den in der Hand


----------



## MikeZ (4. Februar 2014)

Warum sollte die nicht passen, wenn Hope passende Adapter dafür liefert?
Den PM/PM+10-Adapter an der Lyrik kannst Du Dir auf meinen Fotos anschauen. Da ist jede Menge Platz nach unten bei der E4, Scheiben sind die gleichen...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2014)

Du das wäre nicht die erste Gabel wo es Probleme mit Hope Bremsen gibt, deshalb frage ich ja.
Wenn das mit den orignal Hope Adaptern alles passt ist ja gut, kaufe die Adapter für alle Bremsen, sind echt top


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Februar 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit der Kombi Tech3 E4 vorne und Tech3 X2 hinten.
Wer von den Formula Bremsen wie ich kommt muss sich umstellen.Aus der Box heraus musste ich die Bremsen erst mal Entlüften.
Auch penibel Entlüftet relativ langer Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt.Vorne wie hinten.
Dafür aber Wunderbar zu Dosieren.Bremsleistung nach 1 Tour schon spürbar gestiegen.Die Hope soll ja relativ lange brauchen bis sie Eingebremst ist.
Mein Fazit bis jetzt:wenn die Kraft noch etwas zulegt eine Sahne Bremse.
Extrem fein zu Dosieren mit ausreichend starker Bremsleistung.Absolut gibts wohl stärkere Bremsen.Brauch ich aber nicht, da gute Dosierbarkeit mir wichtiger ist als Brachiales Ankern.Die Bremse lässt sich herrlich über den Krafteinsatz am Hebel Dosieren.Man muss aber schon ordentlich zupacken.
Die Hebel finde ich sehr angenehm zu greifen.Exakte und knackige Rasterung der Einstellschrauben.
Insgesamt genau was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## Brainman (4. Februar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit der Kombi Tech3 E4 vorne und Tech3 X2 hinten.
> Wer von den Formula Bremsen wie ich kommt muss sich umstellen.Aus der Box heraus musste ich die Bremsen erst mal Entlüften.
> Auch penibel Entlüftet relativ langer Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt.Vorne wie hinten.
> Dafür aber Wunderbar zu Dosieren.Bremsleistung nach 1 Tour schon spürbar gestiegen.Die Hope soll ja relativ lange brauchen bis sie Eingebremst ist.
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an 
Entlüftet musste ich meine auch erst mal. 
Meine ist inzwischen eingefahren und hat ordentlich Power bei guter Dosierbarkeit, mehr brauch man nicht.
Ich finde, mehr als das das Rad blockiert, und das noch kontrolliert, geht sowieso nicht.


----------



## teafortwo (5. Februar 2014)

Kann man eigentlich die Matchmaker für SRAM am Tech 3 Hebel von den Seiten her wechseln? Und ich versteh nicht wie der zwischen den Schellen montiert werden kann. Wie kann denn die Schelle noch klemmen wenn da noch so ein Halter dazwischen kommt. Hat vielleicht jemand ein passendes Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (5. Februar 2014)

Wie meinst du das denn? 
Wenn du die matchmaker verwendest brauchst du doch doch keine extra schellen mehr.  Die matchmaker sind seitenspezifisch,  die kannst du nicht zu den Seiten hin und her wechseln. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeZ (5. Februar 2014)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Matchmaker für SRAM am Tech 3 Hebel von den Seiten her wechseln? Und ich versteh nicht wie der zwischen den Schellen montiert werden kann. Wie kann denn die Schelle noch klemmen wenn da noch so ein Halter dazwischen kommt. Hat vielleicht jemand ein passendes Bild?



Warum wechseln? Habe ich nicht probiert, eigentlich könnte es aber gehen.

Die Montage der Adapter erfolgt NICHT zwischen den Schellen!
Am Bremshebel bzw. in dem Schellen-Teil, der am Hebel dran ist, ist eine Bohrung mit Gewinde. Dort wird der Adapter angeschraubt.
Es funktioniert ähnlich wie bei Shimanos i-Spec.

Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Foto...


----------



## Brainman (5. Februar 2014)

Die beiden Teile werden unter dem Hebel befestigt unabhängig von der Klemmung.
Links / Rechts ist vorgegeben.
Sinn der Matchmaker ist ja nur eine Klemmung für Bremse und Trigger zu haben.


----------



## teafortwo (5. Februar 2014)

Danke, gut erklärt. Ich habs gecheckt.

Hab grad vorne die x2 montiert und entlüftet. Is echt scharf das Dingens.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. Februar 2014)

Heyho, hab mir mal die How to service videos von Hope angeschaut. Das ist ja echt ein Traum wie einfach das Entlüften geht ^^ aber war dot nicht ziemlich giftig oder sowas? Der dude trägt nicht mal Handschuhe oder sowas... (allerdings hat der auch ungesund aussehende Hände ^^)


----------



## MikeZ (6. Februar 2014)

Der Dude lutscht nach dem Entlüften ja nicht am Daumen, also alles halb so wild!

Nach deutschen Sicherheitsvorschriften für Arbeiten im Werkstattbereich hätte er allerdings grob fahrlässig gehandelt... 

Edit: für zuhause, immer schön den Ball flach halten...:
SICHERHEITSDATENBLATT FERODO BREMSFLÜSSIGKEIT (Auszug)

8. EXPOSITIONSBEGRENZUNG UND PERSÖNLICHE SCHUTZAUSRÜSTUNGEN
8.1 Expositionsgrenzwerte – Für die Gesamtzubereitung sind keine offiziellen Grenzwerte für die Exposition
am Arbeitsplatz oder biologischen Grenzwerte verfügbar. Ein 8 h-MAK-Wert von 100mg/m3 Dampf oder
10mg/m3 Schwebstoff sollte jedoch eingehalten werden; hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass für keinen der
Inhaltsstoffe relevante Grenzwerte überschritten werden.
Wegen des niedrigen Dampfdrucks der Zubereitung stellt Dampf bei Umgebungstemperatur in der Regel
kein Problem dar. Die zur Handhabung verwendeten Geräte sollen möglichst keine Nebel erzeugen.
8.2 Atemschutz – Keine besonderen Schutzmaßnahmen bei Umgebungstemperatur. Wenn Flüssigkeit
erhitzt oder zerstäubt wird, sind geeignete technische Schutzmaßnahmen zu ergreifen.
8.3 Handschutz – Geeignete undurchlässige Handschuhe zur Vermeidung von längerem oder wiederholtem
Kontakt tragen. Geeignete Materialien sind Polyethylen, Natur- oder Butylkautschuk und PVC.
8.4 Augenschutz – Bei Spritzgefahr eine gut abschließende Schutzbrille tragen. An Orten, an denen eine
zufällige Exposition nicht auszuschließen ist, müssen Augenbäder bereitgestellt werden.
8.5 Hautschutz – Wo signifikante Exposition möglich ist, undurchlässigen Körperschutz tragen. An Orten, an
denen eine zufällige Exposition nicht auszuschließen ist, werden Duschen empfohlen.
8.6 Begrenzung und Überwachung der Umweltexposition – Es sind keine besonderen Maßnahmen
erforderlich.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Februar 2014)

Bei meinen Matchmakern sind die Bohrungen nicht weit genug auseinander, die passen nicht zu den Gewinden der Bremshebe und zwar bei beiden... kommt das öfter vor oder habe ich die falschen bestellt? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...en-fuer-Bremsen-und-Sram-X-9-X-O-Shifter.html


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Februar 2014)

Hast du einen Tech Hebel oder einen Tech3?


----------



## Brainman (9. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Bei meinen Matchmakern sind die Bohrungen nicht weit genug auseinander, die passen nicht zu den Gewinden der Bremshebe und zwar bei beiden... kommt das öfter vor oder habe ich die falschen bestellt? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...en-fuer-Bremsen-und-Sram-X-9-X-O-Shifter.html



Für die Tech3 Hebel wären es die Falschen.
An den Tech3 Hebeln brauchst du für Shimano keine Matchmaker mehr (können direkt angebracht werden)
und für Sram brauchst du die: siehe Post #95


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Februar 2014)

Tech 3
Na toll, ich dachte, dass Tech für Tech 3 steht... was anderes ist doch bei Hope auch gar nicht gelistet, geschweige denn bei BMO -.-

Aso, Brainman, wo hast du die Matchmaker für die Tech 3 her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (9. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Tech 3
> Na toll, ich dachte, dass Tech für Tech 3 steht... was anderes ist doch bei Hope auch gar nicht gelistet, geschweige denn bei BMO -.-
> 
> Aso, Brainman, wo hast du die Matchmaker für die Tech 3 her?



Entweder fragst du mal beim "Runterfahrer"
oder bei CRC:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-tech-3-matchmaker-clamp/rp-prod113073


----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2014)

oder hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...X9-Schaltgriffe.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=hope tech 3


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Februar 2014)

Sers, nochmal zu den PM Adaptern... Der hier müsste für 180 zu 203 gehen oder? also für die Lyrik...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Bremse/Scheibenbremse/Disc-Adapter-PM-PM-180-mm.html


----------



## MikeZ (12. Februar 2014)

Nein, der ist es nicht.
Ich glaube, Du brauchst den:
http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3337343339

Kann ich auf dem Handy aber schlecht sehen, daher ohne Gewähr...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Februar 2014)

Bei dem steht, dass das zum umrüsten von 160 auf 203 ist, ich brauche halt 180 auf 203 und das müsste ja wiederum das gleiche sein wie 160 auf 180 (+ unterlegscheiben)oder?


----------



## MikeZ (12. Februar 2014)

Da hast Du wohl recht.
Es gibt aber auch Adapter für 203mm, von Hope z.B., also ohne Unterlegscheiben.

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe keine Lyrik aber laut Rock Shox ist der Standart an der Lyrik für 160mm ohne Adapter.
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/i...es/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf
(links unten Punkt 8)
Demzufolge brauchst du den hier.
http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3337343339?belboon=00030000030103cda5003e98,2541961,at100029_a109642_m1_p39_t19 

Ich würde allerdings gleich einen Hope Adapter nehmen, der passt sicher.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...e/Adapter-C-PM-to-PM-VR-203-mm-HR-203-mm.html


----------



## MikeZ (12. Februar 2014)

Hier stand Bullsh.....


----------



## MikeZ (12. Februar 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lyrik aber laut Rock Shox ist der Standart an der Lyrik für 160mm ohne Adapter.
> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/i...es/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf
> Demzufolge brauchst du den hier.
> http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3337343339?belboon=00030000030103cda5003e98,2541961,at100029_a109642_m1_p39_t19



Da hat der Brainman vollkommen recht!
Habe gerade mal nachgesehen, bei mir ist der Hope Type C verbaut = PM160 auf 203mm. Und der passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Februar 2014)

Super, danke


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. Februar 2014)

In den Service-Videos heißt es, dass man die Kolben mit Silikon-Fett einschmieren soll, damit die sich leicht bewegen... spricht eigentlich irgendwas gegen Lithiumfett?


----------



## Brainman (17. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> In den Service-Videos heißt es, dass man die Kolben mit Silikon-Fett einschmieren soll, damit die sich leicht bewegen... spricht eigentlich irgendwas gegen Lithiumfett?



Ich kenne das Video nicht habe aber noch nie Fett an den Kolben benutzt.
Erstens flutscht das auch ohne hervorragend und zweitens kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das Fett und Dot sich sonderlich gut vertragen. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Einschätzung.


----------



## bummel42 (17. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> In den Service-Videos heißt es, dass man die Kolben mit Silikon-Fett einschmieren soll, damit die sich leicht bewegen... spricht eigentlich irgendwas gegen Lithiumfett?


Auf jeden Fall Silikonöl. Gibt es leicht zu finden und beim googeln landet man auf lustigen Seiten. ;-) 
Das Dot verträgt sich nicht so gut mit anderem Fett. 
Ansonsten hilft auch Silikonspray, aber nicht mal halb so gut wie Öl.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. Februar 2014)

Cool, Danke


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Februar 2014)

Gibt auch von avid dot compatible grease. 

Damit habe ich an meinen Codes und Elixirs recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (26. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

lohnt es sich denn anstatt ner E4 gleich ne V4 zu holen? Unabhängig jetzt von dem preislichen Mehraufwand und dem leicht
höhrem Gewicht zur E4...
Wer kann mir dazu was sagen?
Am Gewicht sollte es nicht scheitern, da ich die "paar Gramm" gerne mit mir rumschleppe 

Danke euch!


----------



## Brainman (26. Februar 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> lohnt es sich denn anstatt ner E4 gleich ne V4 zu holen? Unabhängig jetzt von dem preislichen Mehraufwand und dem leicht
> höhrem Gewicht zur E4...
> ...



Das hängt eigentlich nur davon ab, was du damit vorhast also was bzw. wie du fährst.
Die E4 ist eine super Bremse und reicht für das meiste völlig aus.
Wenn du hauptsächlich im "Berg ab" Modus unterwegs bist lohnt sich natürlich auch die V4.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. März 2014)

Kann mir wer sagen, ob ich gerade die komplette Bremsleitung bei dem Versuch dieses kleine messingfarbene Ding da rauszuziehen zerstört habe???


----------



## neurofibrill (7. März 2014)

hast du noch ein paar cm puffer? wenn ja, schneide das was oben raus schaut hinten ab, mit nem cutter bekommst du auch die olive ab, frisch entlüften und fertig ist das gartenhäuschen. ich würds jedenfalls erstmal so versuchen.


----------



## neurofibrill (7. März 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, hatte sie zwar nicht gelesen, habs aber genau so gemacht 
Hab auch alles entlüftet, allerdings hat die hintere Bremse einen deutlich schwammigeren Druckpunkt, ist das normal?


----------



## neurofibrill (7. März 2014)

jup, is normal (bei kunststoff).
längere leitung=schwammiger druckpunkt.
außer bei stahlflex


----------



## Girl (7. März 2014)

Ist nicht normal, die 80cm mehr machen keinen weichen Druckpunkt.


----------



## MikeZ (7. März 2014)

Beides richtig, imho...
Hinten wird es immer ein kleines bisschen weicher sein, bei Hope allerdings weniger als z.B. bei Shimano. Die Hope-Leitung scheint druckstabiler zu sein...
Einen deutlichen Unterschied sollte es aber nicht geben!
Allerdings bietet die längere Leitung auch mehr Raum für Luft, ich würde nochmal ordentlich entlüften...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## teafortwo (7. März 2014)

Hab jetzt 2 Hope mit Kunststoffleitungen und richtig entlüftet gibts keinen Unterschied.

Nachdem das Dot durch die Leitungen durchgeflossen ist bis keine Luft mehr kommt, mach ich das Ventil am Sattel zu, setz eine Spritze an, mach wieder auf und pumpe Dot in das System bis zum Anschlag. Dann lass ich die Spritze wieder entlasten und mach wieder zu. Das gibt den besten Druckpunkt aller Zeiten und das identisch auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. März 2014)

Ich habe heute meine neue Hope Tech3 E4 bekommen und gleich angebaut.
Hat leider über haupt nichts gepaßt. Meine alten Avid Adapter passen nicht und die Matchmakerschellen für meine XT Shifter passen auch nicht!
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es passende Adapter für Saint/XT Shifter(bis 2011) gibt?? Die ich von meiner V2 habe passen nicht, da die Bohrungen enger zusammen sind.


----------



## Brainman (11. März 2014)

Das Avid nicht passt sollte eigentlich klar sein.
Ansonsten passt am Tech3 nur Ispec.
Der wird direkt am Hebel befestigen


----------



## StillPad (11. März 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> die Matchmakerschellen für meine XT Shifter passen auch nicht!
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es passende Adapter für Saint/XT Shifter(bis 2011) gibt?? Die ich von meiner V2 habe passen nicht, da die Bohrungen enger zusammen sind.


Musst die original Shimanohalter montieren oder auf 10 fach umsteigen und dann XT I-Spec Hebel für ca. 120€ nehmen damit die an Bremsgriff passen.
Hat Hope doch super mit gedacht oder?!


----------



## Loisl13 (11. März 2014)

Müsste doch damit auch gehen, oder?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35587_XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-Modell-2014.html


----------



## Brainman (11. März 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Müsste doch damit auch gehen, oder?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35587_XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-Modell-2014.html



Ja


----------



## scott-bussi (12. März 2014)

Ne, die gehen nicht! Weil ich die älteren XT Hebel habe!( bis 2011!)
10-fach habe ich im übrigen schon.
Und neue Hebel kaufen sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein.
Echt blöd, dass Hope den Abstand der Schrauben bei den Tech3 Hebeln geändert hat.


----------



## StillPad (13. März 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Echt blöd, dass Hope den Abstand der Schrauben bei den Tech3 Hebeln geändert hat.


Tja Hope hat halt die Friss oder Stirb Mentalität.
Ob du den ihre Bremsen weiterfährst ist den eh egal, hast sie ja schon gekauft und die haben ihr Geld verdient.

Die Qualität von früher haben die nimmer


----------



## scott-bussi (13. März 2014)

Hab jetzt mit etwas Nacharbeit die Shifteradapter montiert bekommen.
Nur die Bohrungen etwas erweitert/ovalisiert und innen im Knick etwas Material weggefräst, nun passen sie perfekt an den Bremshebel.
Für die Bremszangen habe ich Adapter von Reverse genommen. Passen auch perfekt.


----------



## Brainman (13. März 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit etwas Nacharbeit die Shifteradapter montiert bekommen.
> Nur die Bohrungen etwas erweitert/ovalisiert und innen im Knick etwas Material weggefräst, nun passen sie perfekt an den Bremshebel.
> Für die Bremszangen habe ich Adapter von Reverse genommen. Passen auch perfekt.



Sehr gut 
All zu viel Material braucht man ja auch nicht wegnehmen.



StillPad schrieb:


> Die Qualität von früher haben die nimmer



Was stimmt den an der Qualität nicht(mehr) ? 
Warum fährst du eine Hope Bremse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. März 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Für die Bremszangen habe ich Adapter von Reverse genommen. Passen auch perfekt.



Welche Adapter hast du genau genommen?


----------



## scott-bussi (13. März 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> S
> Was stimmt den an der Qualität nicht(mehr) ?
> Warum fährst du eine Hope Bremse ?



Also ich kann nur sagen, daß meine alte V2 einfach schöner aussieht als meine neue Tech3 E4. Die V2 ist raw, man sieht alle Frässpuren und sieht einfach hochwertig aus. Meine E4 ist schwarz und sieht aus wie lackiert. Optisch gefällt mir die Alte besser.

Technisch kann ich zumindest noch nichts sagen. Bin noch keinen Meter gefahren.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. März 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Welche Adapter hast du genau genommen?



Da ich 180er Scheiben vorne und hinten fahre, habe ich vorne welche von PM 160 auf PM 180 genommen und hinten von IS2000 auf PM 180. Beide Shimano Standard. Ist aber je nach Gabel und Scheibengröße unterschiedlich!
Grundsätzlich gibt´s die z.B. hier:  http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/5972/lang/x/kw/Reverse/


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Was stimmt den an der Qualität nicht(mehr) ?
> Warum fährst du eine Hope Bremse ?



Was nicht mehr stimmt? Alles.
Schon als damals der Tech Hebel raus kamm habe ich den ausgiebige Verbesserungsvorschläge geschickt.
Die brauchten über 4 Jahre um es in den Tech 3 umzusetzen.
Der Moto Hebel wurde wesendlich schneller verbessert

Dann beim wechsel der Bore Caps muss man sowas sehen



Abgerissenes Gewinde
Wurde nur raus gedreht, original von Hope so verbaut.

Dazu kommen dann die allgemeinen Probleme das der Tech3 Hebel noch weniger Griffreichweite bietet als der Tech Hebel davor.
Bei mein Vergleich am Lenker waren es 5mm (Tech vs. Tech 3)

Dadurch das die Besitzer von alten Schalthebel einfach ignoriert werden, ist es mir nicht mehr möglich den Schalthebel bequem zu montieren.
Entweder ist er zu weit weg oder zu Nah am Griff sodas es sogar passiert das man beim bremsen schaltet.
Habe da schon alles durch probiert.

Mit den neuen Hope Belägen braucht es ewig bis die Bremse packt. Bin noch immer nicht zufrieden mit der V4 Bremsleistung, hat sich aber schon verbessert.
Es gibt auch keine Alternativ Anbieter für die V4 was Bremsbeläge angeht.

Sobald man Luft in die Kolbenkammer bekommen hat ist man verloren. Es wird ein einschicken empfohlen.
Zuhause geht es am schnellsten wenn man den Bremssattel komplett zerlegt und unter Dot zusammenbaut.

Dann habe ich schon von mehreren gehört das die Naben nicht mehr annährend solange halten wie damals, auch hier im Hope Bereich ließt man immer wieder von gebrochenen Sachen

Das sind jetzt nur die die mir auf Anhieb eingefallen sind.

Wenn man nun mal die Fanboy Brille absetzt hat sich Hope für mich deutlich verschlechtert.
Die Lieferzeiten sind zwar nun deutlich besser geworden, aber die Qualität leider wohl darunter.

Warum ich Hope noch fahre? Weil die Bremse scheiß teuer war und man gebraucht deutlich zu wenig wieder bekommen würde.

Für mich war es jedenfalls die letzte Hope Bremse, dafür sind die zu teuer.


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Borecaps ich schon getauscht habe. Oder wie oft ich Hope Bremsen schon auf alles mögliche umgebaut habe. So wie auf deinem Foto haben die Caps bei mir noch nie ausgesehen. Auch Bremssättel die völlig trocken gelegt waren, habe ich ohne weiteres wieder befüllt und entlüfet.
Meine Tech3 E4 hat einen Mörderdruckpunkt und bremst wie die Hölle. Es würde sogar mein kleiner Finger reichen die Bremse zu blockieren.
Das mit den Matchmakern ist nicht schön gelöst. Aber da Shimano praktisch nur noch Ispec Shifter herstellt und sich dieser Standard durch gesetzt hat, zieht Hope da mit. Ich nenne sowas Innovativ. Ein Hersteller muß sich an aktuellen Teilen auf dem Markt orientieren. Ich finde es absolut genial den Shifter direkt und ohne Adapter montieren zu können. Klar hätte man den Lochabstand des Hebels nicht verändern müßen. Aber es ist halt so.
Hope stellt keine Teile nach Wunsch her! Entweder ist man mit den Produkteigenschafen einverstanden und kauft die Bremsen und die Produkte oder eben nicht.
Qualität stimmt auch. Ich habe keinen Anstieg der Garantiefälle bemerkt. Ab und an mal ein verreckter Freilauf. Haben andere Hersteller aber auch. Nebenbei Chris King sogar.
Bei Tune gehen deutlich mehr zu Bruch als bei Hope!
Fakt ist, dass es keinen anderen Hersteller gibt der das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis von Hope aufweisen kann.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. März 2014)

> Fakt ist, dass es keinen anderen Hersteller gibt der das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis von Hope aufweisen kann.



Na na na.... das beste P/L Verhältnis hat Hope mit _Sicherheit_ nicht.
Deine Aussage als Hope Händler ist natürlich nachvollziehbar.
Fahre übrigens selber die aktuelle Tech3 E4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (14. März 2014)

Ich finde nicht das die Qualität nachgelassen hat. Die Verarbeitung ist gleichbleibend gut und die Bremsleistung eben so.
Kompatibilität: Hope ist ein (Wirtschafts-) Unternehmen und passt sich den Gegebenheiten an.
Für jedes Trigger Modell einen Matchmaker herzustellen macht nun mal keinen Sinn.
Das es keine Bremsbeläge von anderen Anbietern für die V4 gibt kann man sicher nicht Hope zuschreiben und ist auch kein wirkliches Problem da die Hope Belege gut Funktionieren.
Wenn man die Ersatzteilversorgung mit einbezieht ist Hope durchaus eine Bremse mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich bekomme heute noch für meine 12 Jahre alte Mini Bremse jedes einzelne Teil zu kaufen.
Auch ist der Preisverfall in den ersten Wochen nach kauf kein Hope Problem sondern ein Grundsätzliches und betrifft alle Produkte.
Pack es aus, verbaue es und es ist ein drittel weniger Wert. Dagegen ist der Wertverlust von Hope Bremsen, auf längerer Sicht, nicht hoch.

Eine "Fanboy" Brille habe ich keine  und es steht auch niemand mit einer Knarre hinter mir der mich nötigt eine Hope Bremse zu fahren.
Ich kaufe mir das was mir technisch und optisch zusagt. Wenn ein anderer Anbieter für das gleiche Geld eine Bremse raus bringt die optisch und technisch besser ist, kauf ich diese.
Und jetzt schwinge ich mich aufs Rad. Ride On


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. März 2014)

Genau, ich fahre jetzt auch ne Runde!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. März 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Genau, ich fahre jetzt auch ne Runde!


----------



## StillPad (15. März 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie viele Borecaps ich schon getauscht habe. Oder wie oft ich Hope Bremsen schon auf alles mögliche umgebaut habe. So wie auf deinem Foto haben die Caps bei mir noch nie ausgesehen. Auch Bremssättel die völlig trocken gelegt waren, habe ich ohne weiteres wieder befüllt und entlüfet.


Tja du weiß doch was die Herren bei mir gesagt haben, keine Reklamationsgrund so lange es nicht undicht ist.
Für Qualität spricht das aber nicht und die neuen Bore Caps sind auch ganz leicht befallen.


> Meine Tech3 E4 hat einen Mörderdruckpunkt und bremst wie die Hölle. Es würde sogar mein kleiner Finger reichen die Bremse zu blockieren.


Also da frage ich mich wo sich der bei meiner V4 versteckt?
Hätte ich wohl besser auch die E4 genommen.
Ich habe es gerade mal soweit das man mit 1 Finger bremsen kann, das war etliche Fahrten nicht möglich.



> Das mit den Matchmakern ist nicht schön gelöst. Aber da Shimano praktisch nur noch Ispec Shifter herstellt und sich dieser Standard durch gesetzt hat, zieht Hope da mit.


Die Sache ist das Shimano keine I-Spec mit 9fach anbietet, dort sind weiterhin die alten Modelle lieferbar wofür es die Klemmen gab!
Weshalb man für die Kunden nun den Support verweigert ist mir unbegreiflich.



> Ein Hersteller muß sich an aktuellen Teilen auf dem Markt orientieren. Ich finde es absolut genial den Shifter direkt und ohne Adapter montieren zu können. Klar hätte man den Lochabstand des Hebels nicht verändern müßen.


Die neuen Teile für 9fach sind aber die alten Teile und nur weil es jetzt 10 fach gibt heißt es nicht das alle wie die Lemminge hinterher rennen.
Man bekommt sogar noch auf neuen Serien Bikes 24 Gänge die nun wirklich uralt sind.

Der "nicht" benötigte Adapter ist schon am Shifter montiert das man für ein allgemeinen Standard soviele Jahre gebraucht hat bei Shimano ist eigendlich auch lächerlich. Aber man versucht ja heute die Kunden zu verarschen wo es nur geht.



> Hope stellt keine Teile nach Wunsch her! Entweder ist man mit den Produkteigenschafen einverstanden und kauft die Bremsen und die Produkte oder eben nicht.


Oh toll nun hat der Kunde also nix mehr zu sagen? So verkauft man natürlich richtig gut Produkte.

Ich habe den von Hope schon vor Jahren geschrieben das die Tech Hebel nicht gut sind und genau begründet was Mist ist.
Und siehe da nun wurde das alles geändert und wird als super toll hingestellt.

Jetzt sage ich beim Tech 3 ist die Geo des Bremshebels Mist für Leute mit einer Handschuhegröße ab 10
Vielleicht sehen die das ja bald ein und werden beim nächsten Hebel das wieder ändern und es als super Innovation hinstellen das alles nun besser greifen können.



> Qualität stimmt auch.


Ich habe es nur an den unzufriedenen Kunden gemerkt die mehr werden.
Klar geht immer mal was zu Bruch



> Fakt ist, dass es keinen anderen Hersteller gibt der das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis von Hope aufweisen kann.


Guter Witz


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. März 2014)

Also mich hat die Qualität von den Bremsen absolut umgehauen. Sind meine ersten von Hope und ich glaub ich hab noch irgendwas an einem Bike gesehen, das ähnlich präzise und robust gefertigt wurde.
Allerdings finde ich das Plus an Bremskraft gegenüber einer Elixir (nicht Trail) mit Organics nicht so umwerfend. Da hätte ich mir noch etwas mehr erhofft, obwohl die Bremskraft ansich ja schon ausreicht. Naja im Sommer wird sich an der Nordkette zeigen obs genug ist um schnell ermüdenden Händen vorzubeugen.
Btw, könnte das evtl. daran liegen, dass ich Avid Scheiben verwende? Naja mal schaun, vielleicht stellt sich das erhoffte Plus ja nohc ein...


----------



## scott-bussi (15. März 2014)

Ich glaube da ist viel Geschmacksache dabei.
Ich hatte an meinem Scalp eine Code. War immer gut zufrieden. Letztes Jahr war ich in PDS und hatte vom ersten Tag an Probleme.
Kaum Bremsleistung! Nach dem Urlaub habe ich eine Saint angebaut. Nach ordentlich Einbremsen war ich super zufrieden nur irgendwie war der Druckpunkt so komisch matschig. Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir eine V2 für mein Mega gekauft. Bremsleistung irgendwie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wenig. Nach einigen Fahrten und ordentlich entlüften war es mir für das Mega dann doch zu viel!

Zwischenzeitlich bin ich dann mal wieder mit dem Scalp und der Saint unterwegs gewesen und habe mich überhaupt nicht wohl gefühlt. Bremsleistung gut, aber total matschiger Druckpunkt (ja, habe sie bestimmt schon 5-6x entlüftet!). Also die V2 ans Scalp geschraubt, in Willingen gefahren und begeistert gewesen! Bremsleistung top, knackiger Druckpunkt, super Gefühl

Übergangsweise hatte ich ich am Mega meine frisch, bei SRAM, geservicte Elixir CR angebaut. Guter Druckpunkt, tolle Bremsleistung, alles super.
Nur konnte ich nach einem Tag biken wieder den Hebel bis an den Lenker ziehen. (Schaiß Ding!!)

Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir eine neu E4 bestellt, angebaut und muß sagen: obwohl noch nicht richtig eingebremst, Hammer Bremsleistung und super Druckpunkt!
Und genau das ist das schöne. Zwei verschiedene Hope Bremsen an zwei verschiedenen Bikes und sie fühlen sich absolut gleich an.
Das gibt die Sicherheit, die ich vorher einfach nicht hatte. Ob Bremse XY evtl. einen Tick kräftiger ist, spielt dann eben nicht sooo eine große Rolle.
Ach ja, ich fahre die E4 mit 180er Scheiben und wiege an die 100 kg. Die Bremsleistung reicht immer locker aus.
Vorne Loaded floating Disc, hinten eine alte Formula Bremsscheibe! Nix Hope!


----------



## Brainman (15. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Schon als damals der Tech Hebel raus kamm habe *ich* den ausgiebige Verbesserungsvorschläge geschickt.
> Die brauchten über 4 Jahre um es in den Tech 3 umzusetzen.





StillPad schrieb:


> *Ich* habe den von Hope schon vor Jahren geschrieben das die Tech Hebel nicht gut sind und genau begründet was Mist ist.
> Und siehe da nun wurde das alles geändert und wird als super toll hingestellt.



Nach deiner Aussage sind die Verbesserungsvorschläge für dieTech3 doch von Dir.
Worüber beschwerst du dich also. Oder hast du vergessen mit reinzuschreiben das sie die Griffweite erhöhen sollen ?

Da du ja schon länger mit den Hope Bremsen unzufrieden zu seien scheinst frage ich mich warum du die überhaupt noch gekauft hast.
Gerade weil sie, wie du schreibst "scheiße" Teuer sind. Das wusstest du doch vorher.
(wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß welcher Hersteller für weniger Geld gleich gute Bremsen baut)



StillPad schrieb:


> Die Sache ist das Shimano keine I-Spec mit 9fach anbietet, dort sind weiterhin die alten Modelle lieferbar wofür es die Klemmen gab!



Beschwere dich bei Shimano



StillPad schrieb:


> Aber man versucht ja heute die Kunden zu verarschen wo es nur geht.



Klar doch, das ist das hehre Ziel aller Unternehmen
Du bist ein Pessimist wie er im Buche steht.
(Ein Pessimist zu sein hat den Vorteil, dass man entweder ständig recht behält oder angenehme Überraschungen erlebt)

Ride On


----------



## Kerosin0815 (15. März 2014)

> (wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß welcher Hersteller für weniger Geld gleich gute Bremsen baut)



Der einzige Hersteller der in Sachen Verarbeitung und Haptik in der nähe der Hope Bremsen angesiedelt ist wäre Formula.
Habe den vergleich zwischen der Hope Tech3 E4 und einer aktuellen RX 2014.
Wenn man beide Bremsen auf der Werkbank nebeneinander liegen hat und sich das ganze im detail anschaut wird das ersichtlich.
Eine Shimano SLX zb fällt da von der machart sehr ab.
Das P/L verhältnis von der Hope find ich jetzt nicht so gut.


----------



## cycophilipp (16. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tja Hope hat halt die Friss oder Stirb Mentalität.
> Ob du den ihre Bremsen weiterfährst ist den eh egal, hast sie ja schon gekauft und die haben ihr Geld verdient.
> 
> Die Qualität von früher haben die nimmer



Deine Meinung teile ich leider gar nicht. Qualität und Preis/Leistung sind imo tiptop, man bekommt alle Ersatzteile, was ist daran friss oder stirb? Der Support ist in D auch tiptop, was man längst nicht von allen Herstellern sagen kann.


----------



## HotShot (17. März 2014)

Hallo,kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei der Tech4 den Bremsdrück erhöhen kann? >der Weg bis die Bremse anschlägt ist bei mir recht groß,hab die Stellschrauben reingedreht,hat aber immer noch viel Weg bis Anschlag,hinten/vorne.In der Bremse ist keine Luft und disc's sind Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (18. März 2014)

Hab jetzt fest gestellt, dass die schwimmende Bremsscheibe von Hope an der PM-Aufnahme meiner Fox 36 Van streift. Dacht erst ich bin im falschen Film, ist aber echt so. Geht also nicht um. Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Mirko29 (18. März 2014)

Das schleift sich schon ein, keine Sorge ;D


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. März 2014)

Da schleift sich gar nix ein!!!!
Ich habe das gleiche an meiner Durolux. Das Problem ist bekannt und kann nur durch Spanabnahme behoben werden. Manchmal hilf es die Bohrungen am Adapter etwas auf zu feilen.


----------



## teafortwo (18. März 2014)

Da ist locker ein mm im Weg an der PM-Aufnahme. Da müsste ich dann die Gabel anfeilen...
Die Shimano XT sind ok.


----------



## scott-bussi (18. März 2014)

Ich habe auch eine Fox 36 und Hope Scheiben. Bei mir schleift nichts. Ich habe auch Hope Naben.


----------



## Brainman (18. März 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich mit einer Manitou Gabel.
Hat gereicht mit einem Dremel die Farbe von der PM Aufnahme abzuziehen und die Achse nicht zu fest anzuziehen.
Ich kenne das allerdings auch am Hinterrad. IS auf PM für 203mm schleift die Scheibe am original Hope Adapter.
Mit einem Schimano Adapter ging es dann wieder.


----------



## Mirko29 (19. März 2014)

Ich hab Hope discs an einer Rock Shox Recon und einer Marzocchi 888. Beides läuft absolut schleiffrei...


----------



## voiture balai (19. März 2014)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt fest gestellt, dass die schwimmende Bremsscheibe von Hope an der PM-Aufnahme meiner Fox 36 Van streift. Dacht erst ich bin im falschen Film, ist aber echt so. Geht also nicht um. Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


An meiner 36er Fox mit einer DT 340er Nabe konnte ich auch keine Floating Disc fahren. Die Nieten streiften die PM-Aufnahme. Nach Umbau auf Hope-Nabe konnte ich die Floating dann in der Fox fahren. An mener Lyric spielte die Nabenwahl keine Rolle, das funktionierte mit den Floating-Scheiben auch auf der DT340er Nabe. Scheinbar ist die Bremsscheibenaufnahme an der Hope-Nabe etwas schmaler (gefährliches Halbwissen ;-))


----------



## HotShot (19. März 2014)

Danke für die Aussagen zu meinem Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (19. März 2014)

HotShot schrieb:


> Hallo,kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei der Tech4 den Bremsdrück erhöhen kann? >der Weg bis die Bremse anschlägt ist bei mir recht groß,hab die Stellschrauben reingedreht,hat aber immer noch viel Weg bis Anschlag,hinten/vorne.In der Bremse ist keine Luft und disc's sind Hope.



Ich würde die Stellschraube komplett raus drehen und nochmal entlüften, dann sollte es eigentlich besser werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2014)

Ich hatte am Anfang mit der hinteren Bremse auch leichte Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt.
Habe dann aber nochmal ordentlich entlüftet, und der Druckpunkt stimmte. Zwar minimal weicher als vorne, ist aber bei 2,20m Leitungslänge auch normal.
Seit ca. einem Jahr funktioniert die Bremse immer noch super und der Druckpunkt hat sich auch nicht verändert bzw. verschlechtert . 
Zum Bremsen reicht bei mir ein Finger/Hebel völlig aus. Die Hebel habe ich so montiert, das der Finger gut auf dem äußeren Ende des Hebels zum liegen kommt. Bei sehr langen, steilen Abfahrten nehme ich zur Entlastung auch Mal 2 Finger/Hebel.


----------



## teafortwo (19. März 2014)

Bevor ich das System mit Dot "aufpumpe", mach ich natürlich oben zu. Gibt einen Mörderdruckpunk:



teafortwo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 2 Hope mit Kunststoffleitungen und richtig entlüftet gibts keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Nachdem das Dot durch die Leitungen durchgeflossen ist bis keine Luft mehr kommt, mach ich das Ventil am Sattel zu, setz eine Spritze an, mach wieder auf und pumpe Dot in das System bis zum Anschlag. Dann lass ich die Spritze wieder entlasten und mach wieder zu. Das gibt den besten Druckpunkt aller Zeiten und das identisch auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## teafortwo (19. März 2014)

Nochmal zum anderen Thema: Hängt wohl mit den Naben zusammen die nicht immer die gleiche Position bei den Bremsscheibenaufnahmen haben.


----------



## Fun-Master (20. März 2014)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Bevor ich das System mit Dot "aufpumpe", mach ich natürlich oben zu. Gibt einen Mörderdruckpunk:


Hast du dann keine Probleme damit, dass bei erhöhten Temperaturen der Druck innen zu groß wird und die Bremse dann automatisch blockiert, oder die Kolben zumindest rauswandern immer näher zur Scheibe? Irgendwo muss der Druck ja hin wenns sich ausdehnt


----------



## HotShot (20. März 2014)

da mußt gucken ob es noch mal andere Anschlaghülsen gibt!
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HotShot (20. März 2014)

ich meinte teafortwo


----------



## Rad-ab (20. März 2014)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Hast du dann keine Probleme damit, dass bei erhöhten Temperaturen der Druck innen zu groß wird und die Bremse dann automatisch blockiert, oder die Kolben zumindest rauswandern immer näher zur Scheibe? Irgendwo muss der Druck ja hin wenns sich ausdehnt


Das Problem jkannst du nicht haben, da der Überdruck in den Ausgleichsbehläter "abfließt",
sobald man den Bremshebel öffnet.
Ich mach das auch immer so, vorher gibt es aber noch ne Unterdruckbehandlung: 
(erst normal entlüften, nach Lehrbuch, dann
Bei gezogenem Bremshebel mit der Spritze einen Unterdruck aufbauen,
dass zieht auch nochmal kleine Luftbläschen aus dem Bremssattel.
Bei mir kamen da immer noch ein paar Bläschen raus obwohl vorher schon sorgfältig auf normalem Weg entlüftet.
Danach ein bissel Druck aufbauen und Entlüftungsschraube schließen,
wie oben beschrieben -> Perfekter Druckpunkt


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Das ist ja wie bei Dr. House .....hoffentlich merke ich mir das auch


----------



## Fun-Master (20. März 2014)

Ach so, jetzt kapier ich es glaube ich. Mit "oben mache ich zu" meinst du also du den Hebel ziehst? Ich habe es erst so verstanden, dass du den Deckel nur drauf machst oben. Du gehst also so vor: Spritze dran, Hebel oben ziehen, um den Ausgleichsbehälter zu schließen, dann ziehst du an der Spritze, um Unterdruck zu erzeugen und dann drüückst du anschließend wieder rein?


----------



## teafortwo (20. März 2014)

Die Unterdruckbehandlung von Rad-ab hab ich noch nicht gemacht, hört sich aber gut an. Ich meinte, oben den Deckel schließen bevor man Dot reinpumpt.

HotShot: Versteh nicht was du meinst.

Frage: Mit welchen Scheiben und Belägen bekommt man wohl bei einer M4 die größte Bremskraft? Organisch? Swissstop? Scheiben von Shimano oder Superstar? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Rad-ab (21. März 2014)

@Fun-Master: Genauso mache ich das. Wenn man den Bremshebel nicht schließt saugt man das DOT aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter. 
Die ganze Prozedur habe ich hier auch irgendwo im ibc aufgeschnappt. 

...bis bald im Wald


----------



## Fun-Master (21. März 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> @Fun-Master: Genauso mache ich das. Wenn man den Bremshebel nicht schließt saugt man das DOT aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter.
> Die ganze Prozedur habe ich hier auch irgendwo im ibc aufgeschnappt.
> 
> ...bis bald im Wald


Ja ist klar der Deckel muss drauf, aber ich frage mich ob das dann nicht zu viwl Druck in der Bremse ist, wenn man das Dot reindrückt.
 So habe ich es jetzt verstanden: Deckel drauf, an der Spritze ziehen und dann wieder reindrücken, kurz entlasten lassen ein wenig und dann Nippel unten schließen, oder nicht?


----------



## Rad-ab (21. März 2014)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Man zieht es raus? Ist der Deckel ist doch nicht drauf? So habe ich es jetzt verstanden: Deckel drauf, an der Spritze ziehen und dann wieder reindrücken, kurz entlasten lassen ein wenig und dann Nippel unten schließen, oder nicht?


Nein, theoretisch kannste den Ausgleichsbehälter dabei sogar offen lassen,
steigt aber die Gefahr einer Sauerei und macht auch keinen sinn.

Mal ganz von vorne:

Erst entlüftet man normal: Ausgleichsbehälter auf, DOT von unten nach oben durch die Leitung drücken etc.

Wenn man denkt die Bremse müsste nun luftfrei sein, Ausgleichsbehälter schließen, so dass möglichst unter dem Gummiteil keine Luft ist.

Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel schließen(!) Spritze mit DOT aber angeschlossen lassen (!)
(spätestens jetzt muss ein "Bleedingblock" zwischen die Bremszylinder)

Bremshebel(!) ziehen und gezogen halten (ein Helfer oder Gummiband/Kabelbinder, die diese Aufgabe übernehmen helfen ungemein )

Nun Nippel am Sattel wieder öffnen, es wird sich jetzt schon durch den Druck im Bremssystem ein wenig DOT in die Spritze drücken.

Aktiv am Kolben der Spritze ziehen
(Vorsichtig, damit sie nicht vom Entlüftungsnippel abrutscht oder dort undicht wird und Luft einsaugt)
...durch den Unterdruck sollten im Schlauch der Spritze noch ein paar Bläschen aus dem Sattel herauskommen, wenn nicht um so besser  !
(Bei mir kamen da immer noch ganz kleine Bläschen raus, das dürften die sein, die den Unterschied zwischen Druckpunkt ok und Druckpunkt genial machen  )
Wenn die Bläschen sich in der Spritze oben gesammelt haben und keine Gefahr mehr besteht sie zurück in die Bremse zu drücken:
Mit der Spritze Vorsichtig druck aufbauen und wenn man meint es ist ok, dann den Bleedingnippel schließen.
Frühestens jetzt den Bremshebel lösen!!
Fertig.
Beim lösen des Bremshebels wird das was eventuell an Druck da ist, in den Ausgleichsbehälter abgebaut, dafür ist er ja da.
Der Bleedingblock hat bei der Prozedur dafür gesorgt, dass die Kolben an Ort und Stelle blieben.
Noch ein Tipp am Rande:
Ich verwende auch für die Hope Bremsen das Avid Bleedingkit
Die gelben Bleedingblöcke passen auch bei Hope wunderbar und wenn man von den Schläuchen an den Spritzen diese Messingadapter entfernt, passen die Schläuche auch prima über die Entlüftungsnippel der Hope Bremssättel.

Disclaimer:
So mache ich das und so funktioniert es bei mir prima, es gibt bestimmt noch tausend andere Möglichkeiten eine Bremse zu entlüften die sicher auch alle zum Ziel führen.
Jeder muss und soll da seinen eigenen Weg finden.
Wie gesagt ich hab das auch hier irgendwo im Forum auf geschnappt und es hat sich für mich als sehr hilfreich herausgestellt.

Ich habe zwei Hope M4 und als ich die zweite (neuere, es liegt ungefähr ein Jahr zwischen den Käufen) nach obiger Anleitung entlüftet hatte, wusste ich erst wie ein Druckpunkt bei Hope aussehen muss .
Daraufhin habe ich die Prozedur erst bei der älteren angewandt und
a) kamen dort noch Bläschen bei der Unterdruckprozedur heraus
b) hat nun auch die einen deutlich knackigeren Druckpunkt.
Wobei es bleibt eine Hope, mit schön analogem Bremsbereich  und
wird (Gott sei dank ) nie eine Avid die nur digital kann  dafür aber auch natürlich deutlich härter im Druckpunkt ist ...

So und nun viel Spaß beim Bluten äh bleeding


----------



## neurofibrill (21. März 2014)

@Rad-ab 
hammermäßig!
danke für die ausführliche beschreibung.
werde es bei bedarf genau so versuchen.
cheers


----------



## Fun-Master (21. März 2014)

Danke auch für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Nur wie entlüftest du? Also nicht nach der Vorgabe von Hope, von oben nach unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (21. März 2014)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Danke auch für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Nur wie entlüftest du? Also nicht nach der Vorgabe von Hope, von oben nach unten?


Ob nun vorher von oben nach unten oder anders rum ist imho wurscht.
Kannst sicherheitshalber das Ganze ja auch in beide Richtungen "durchspülen".


----------



## Brainman (21. März 2014)

Hauptsache das System ist "voll" und frei von Luft.


----------



## Fun-Master (21. März 2014)

Habs gerade direkt ausprobiert und echt super Tipp! Vor allem was noch an Luft da rauskam, als ich den Unterdruck mit der Spritze erzeugt habe nachdem ich alles schon super entlüftet hatte. Hätte echt gedacht die Luft wäre komplett raus, aber da war noch extrem viel drin, die ich mit der Hope Methode von oben nach unten nicht rausbekommen hätte. Jetzt ist der Druckpunkt vorne und hinten echt geil nach dem Leitungstausch.


----------



## Rad-ab (21. März 2014)




----------



## mhubig (25. März 2014)

Hi @Rad-ab,

schönes posting, und laut @Fun-Master funktionierts ja auch. Bitte nicht böse sein, aber ich habe da trotzdem ein paar kritische Anmerkungen ...



Rad-ab schrieb:


> Erst entlüftet man normal: Ausgleichsbehälter auf, DOT von unten nach oben durch die Leitung drücken etc.



Im offiziellen Video von Hope wird das DOT beim bleeding von oben nach unten durch die Leitung gepumpt und zwar ohne Spritze und nur mit Hilfe des Bremshebel.



Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt die Bremse müsste nun luftfrei sein, Ausgleichsbehälter schließen, so dass möglichst unter dem Gummiteil keine Luft ist.
> 
> Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel schließen(!) Spritze mit DOT aber angeschlossen lassen (!) (spätestens jetzt muss ein "Bleedingblock" zwischen die Bremszylinder)
> 
> Bremshebel(!) ziehen und gezogen halten (ein Helfer oder Gummiband/Kabelbinder, die diese Aufgabe übernehmen helfen ungemein )



Hmm also damit hast Du ja den Kolben am Hebel weiter ins System 'geschoben' und damit natürlich auch etwas DOT aus dem System 'verdrängt'. Somit ist jetzt WENIGER DOT im System, als da eigentlich reinpasst!



Rad-ab schrieb:


> Nun Nippel am Sattel wieder öffnen, es wird sich jetzt schon durch den Druck im Bremssystem ein wenig DOT in die Spritze drücken
> 
> Aktiv am Kolben der Spritze ziehen
> (Vorsichtig, damit sie nicht vom Entlüftungsnippel abrutscht oder dort undicht wird und Luft einsaugt)
> ...



Machst Du hier nicht einen Denkfehler? Die Bläschen können ja nur aus dem System kommen, wenn das DOT sich bewegt, also fliest ... und da der Bremshebel ja gezogen ist, kann kein DOT aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach fliesen! Das heisst Du müsstest quasi die Bremskolben durch den Zug am Kolben der Spritze wieder 'reinsaugen' damit da was fliest ...

Ich denke die Bläschen werden eher über die Verbindung zwischen Spritze und Bleedingnippel eingesaugt.



Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wenn die Bläschen sich in der Spritze oben gesammelt haben und keine Gefahr mehr besteht sie zurück in die Bremse zu drücken:
> Mit der Spritze Vorsichtig druck aufbauen und wenn man meint es ist ok, dann den Bleedingnippel schließen.
> Frühestens jetzt den Bremshebel lösen!!
> Fertig.
> ...



Ich glaube was beim Lösen des Bremshebel passiert ist etwas anderes: Da durch das Öffnen des Entlüftungsnippel unter Druck etwas DOT aus dem System in die Spritze 'entwichen' ist, werden die Bremskolben beim Lösen des Bremshebel weit(er) zurückgezogen. Die muss man danach wieder an die Bremsscheibe 'pumpen'. Dabei fliest DOT vom Ausgleichsbehälter nach, der dann natürlich nicht mehr so voll ist ... (aber man muss ja auch bei der 'offiziellen Hope Methode' pumpen ...)


----------



## Fun-Master (25. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hi @Rad-ab,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Ich habe meine Bremse nochmal geöffnet und der Ausgleichsbehälter war nicht mal halb voll. Auch mit den Bläßchen beim Unterdruck ist schwierig. Beim ersten mal sah es ganz klar aus, als würden die aus dem Sattel kommen, aber jetzt gerade sind die ganz klar zwischen Schlauch und Nippel her gekommen. Ist schwierig zu sehen finde ich. Da müsste man dann den Schlauch mit einem Kabelbinder oder so abdichten, um sicher zu stellen, dass da keine Luft von außen angezogen wird. Und um das System auch komplett zu befüllen, müsste man das ganze eventuell mal ohne gezogenem Bremshebel probieren. Ich werde mich morgen auf jeden Fall mal daran wagen und es so ausprobieren.


----------



## Rad-ab (25. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hi @Rad-ab,
> schönes posting, und laut @Fun-Master funktionierts ja auch. Bitte nicht böse sein, aber ich habe da trotzdem ein paar kritische Anmerkungen ...
> Im offiziellen Video von Hope wird das DOT beim bleeding von oben nach unten durch die Leitung gepumpt und zwar ohne Spritze und nur mit Hilfe des Bremshebel.


Wie gesagt imho wurscht ...gegen die Physik macht auch Hope nichts,
bei anderen Herstellern soll man es in die andere Richtung pumpen



mhubig schrieb:


> Hmm also damit hast Du ja den Kolben am Hebel weiter ins System 'geschoben' und damit natürlich auch etwas DOT aus dem System 'verdrängt'. Somit ist jetzt WENIGER DOT im System, als da eigentlich reinpasst!


Zum entlüften muss man immer(!) die Kolben komplett zurück drücken.
Ansonsten hast du spätestens beim nächsten Belagwechsel ein Problem.
Und damit die Kolben bleiben wo sie sind (im Sattel) und man sich nicht versehentlich die Beläge versaut, gibt es die "Bleedingblöcke"
...die passen genau zwischen die Kolben wenn diese komplett eingefahren sind.



mhubig schrieb:


> Machst Du hier nicht einen Denkfehler? Die Bläschen können ja nur aus dem System kommen, wenn das DOT sich bewegt, also fliest ... und da der Bremshebel ja gezogen ist, kann kein DOT aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach fliesen! Das heisst Du müsstest quasi die Bremskolben durch den Zug am Kolben der Spritze wieder 'reinsaugen' damit da was fliest ...
> Ich denke die Bläschen werden eher über die Verbindung zwischen Spritze und Bleedingnippel eingesaugt.


Wie gesagt der "Trick" ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern stammt hier aus dem Forum.
Meine Theorie dazu ist eher anderer Natur: Der Druckpunkt ohne diese Behandlung ist weicher,
also muss im System noch ein ganz kleinwenig(!) Luft sein.
Bester Kandidat wo sich die Luft aufhält ist der Bremssattel,
durch den Unterdruck gibt man den Bläschen die Chance sich auszudehnen
(ähnlich einem Luftballon im Vakuum/bei sinkendem Luftdruck)
und sich dabei zu lösen.
Btw.: Wenn man Luft am Nippel von außen ansaugt, sieht man das recht gut,
da muß man natürlich drauf achten, dass das nicht passiert.



mhubig schrieb:


> Ich glaube was beim Lösen des Bremshebel passiert ist etwas anderes: Da durch das Öffnen des Entlüftungsnippel unter Druck etwas DOT aus dem System in die Spritze 'entwichen' ist, werden die Bremskolben beim Lösen des Bremshebel weit(er) zurückgezogen. Die muss man danach wieder an die Bremsscheibe 'pumpen'. Dabei fliest DOT vom Ausgleichsbehälter nach, der dann natürlich nicht mehr so voll ist ... (aber man muss ja auch bei der 'offiziellen Hope Methode' pumpen ...)


Dass pumpt man ja unteranderem wieder rein, wenn man den Nippel unter leichtem Druck auf die Spritze schließt.
Ist aber unerheblich, da dafür so oder so der Ausgleichsbehälter da ist...
ist ja auch nix anderes was Du beschreibst, als das was passiert,
wenn die Beläge langsam verschleißen.


So genug Senf dazu gegeben, soll wie gesagt keine Rechtfertigung oder sonstwas sein, bei mir und anderen funktioniert die Methode gut.
Wer mag kanns ausprobieren, wer nicht halt nicht


----------



## Fun-Master (25. März 2014)

Edit Doppelpost


----------



## mhubig (25. März 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> mhubig schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm also damit hast Du ja den Kolben am Hebel weiter ins System 'geschoben' und damit natürlich auch etwas DOT aus dem System 'verdrängt'. Somit ist jetzt WENIGER DOT im System, als da eigentlich reinpasst!
> ...



Ich meinte hier die (geber?) Kolben im *Hebel*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (25. März 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Meine Theorie dazu ist eher anderer Natur: Der Druckpunkt ohne diese Behandlung ist weicher, also muss im System noch ein ganz kleinwenig(!) Luft sein. Bester Kandidat wo sich die Luft aufhält ist der Bremssattel, durch den Unterdruck gibt man den Bläschen die Chance sich auszudehnen (ähnlich einem Luftballon im Vakuum/bei sinkendem Luftdruck) und sich dabei zu lösen.



Genau da bei dem Unterdruck liegt glaube ich Dein Denkfehler! In einem Hydrauliksystem kann es *keinen* Unterdruck geben, denn Flüssigkeiten (egal ob Wasser oder Öl) sind in der Regel *nicht* (oder nur bei extrem hohen Drücken) komprimierbar. Genau deswegen werden Hydrauliksysteme ja bei sowas wie Bremsen oder Baggern eingesetzt! Wären die Bremsleitungen mit Gas/Luft gefüllt, also ein Pneumatiksystem würde Dein Konzept aufgehen ...



Rad-ab schrieb:


> So genug Senf dazu gegeben, soll wie gesagt keine Rechtfertigung oder sonstwas sein, bei mir und anderen funktioniert die Methode gut.
> Wer mag kanns ausprobieren, wer nicht halt nicht


Ja Sorry wollt hier nicht rumpöbeln ...


----------



## Rad-ab (25. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ich meinte hier die (geber?) Kolben im *Hebel*.


Ok, aber der wird ja nur zumschließen des Systems vom Ausgleichbehälter verwendet
...der Bremshebel soll ja nicht mit aller kraft an den Griff gezogen werden. Dass heißt (Über-)Druck ist nur minimal im System.


----------



## Rad-ab (25. März 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Genau da bei dem Unterdruck liegt glaube ich Dein Denkfehler! In einem Hydrauliksystem kann es *keinen* Unterdruck geben, denn Flüssigkeiten (egal ob Wasser oder Öl) sind in der Regel *nicht* (oder nur bei extrem hohen Drücken) komprimierbar. Genau deswegen werden Hydrauliksysteme ja bei sowas wie Bremsen oder Baggern eingesetzt! Wären die Bremsleitungen mit Gas/Luft gefüllt, also ein Pneumatiksystem würde Dein Konzept aufgehen ...


Selbstverfreilich kann es in einem Hydrauliksystem Unter oder Überdruck geben (Schau mal nach dem Überdruckventil Deiner Heizung , auch ein hydraulisches System.)
Es geht hier ja auch nicht um die Kompressibilität von Flüssigkeiten, sondern die von Gasen.
In diesem Fall Luft: Selbige führt durch ihr Vorhandensein zu dem weichen Druckpunkt im hydraulischen System (die Luft lässt sich ganz gut zusammen drücken = weich).
Kann man ganz einfach an einer Einwegspritze sehen, was ich meine:
Man fülle eine 20ml Spritze mit 5ml Wasser und 1ml Luft, nun verschließe man sie vorne (Finger reicht für das Experiment vermutlich )
Und ziehe den Kolben auf die maximalen 20ml raus und halte es so fest
...was hat man? ...natürlich immer noch die Gleiche Menge Wasser und Luft (Anzahl Moleküle/Masse),
nur die die Luft nimmt nun ein größeres Volumen (15ml) ein, das Wasser bleibt bei den 5ml, logisch.

Das Gleiche wird auch bei der Bremse passieren mit den vorhandenen Luftbläschen.
...da das DOT sein Volumen nicht verändert, machen die Luft-Bläschen dies.
Sollte bereits alles perfekt entlüftet sein und nirgends Luft vorhanden,
dann erzeugt man natürlich nur ein Vakuum in der Spritze, das sollte auch klar sein.
(zu dem vorhandenen und gleichbleibendem DOT Volumen )









mhubig schrieb:


> Ja Sorry wollt hier nicht rumpöbeln ...


Wir haben uns alle lieb   ...nu aber wirklich eot


----------



## Loisl13 (25. März 2014)

Ihr seid echt schbidize!
Ich Blick net mehr durch was ihr da macht

Eigentlich wollte ich das jetzt mal an meinem neuen hobel ausprobieren.  Vermutlich werde ich verzweifeln und mir am Sonntag ne Felgenbremse hinbauen. Mechanisch natürlich.
Oder hat wer Notdienst am Wochenende?


----------



## neurofibrill (26. März 2014)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, könntest du beim nächsten mal bremse entlüften noch nen extra schaumkuss mit reinwurschteln (DOT+süßspeise+zauberstab aus muddis küche).
wenn du dann mal unterdruck im system bekommen solltest, dehnt sich das lecker süße teilchen aus und der unterdruck hat keine chance mehr sich auszubreiten, denn wo ein schaumkuß, da kein druckproblem! 
dein druckpunkt bleibt knackig, denn das ist erstrebenswert; also, laß knacken!


----------



## Burkhard (28. März 2014)

Hallo Hope Freunde,

mich würd interessieren, ob in der neuen E4 Bremszange die älteren Mono M4 Bremsbeläge passen!?
Hab da noch keine eindeutige Infos gefunden, auf den Hope -Explosionszeichnungen sind unterschiedliche Ersatzteil-Nummern für die Beläge angegeben! Aber das kann ja auch eine andere Belagmischung sein...

Gruss Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (28. März 2014)

teafortwo schrieb:


> .....
> Frage: Mit welchen Scheiben und Belägen bekommt man wohl bei einer M4 die größte Bremskraft? Organisch? Swissstop? Scheiben von Shimano oder Superstar? Hat jemand Erfahrung?



Greife die Frage nochmal auf:
Das würd ich auch gern wissen, bevor man selbst alle möglichen Kombinationen erfolglos probiert!!

Vorschläge?


----------



## Mirko29 (28. März 2014)

Hope Bremse, Hope Beläge, Hope Discs... andere Kombinationen sind unnötig.


----------



## bummel42 (28. März 2014)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Hallo Hope Freunde,
> 
> mich würd interessieren, ob in der neuen E4 Bremszange die älteren Mono M4 Bremsbeläge passen!?
> Hab da noch keine eindeutige Infos gefunden, auf den Hope -Explosionszeichnungen sind unterschiedliche Ersatzteil-Nummern für die Beläge angegeben! Aber das kann ja auch eine andere Belagmischung sein...
> ...



Wenn die Teile identisch sind, haben die beiden Hope dieselbe Nummer. 
Ich würde daher von unterschiedlichen ausgehen.


----------



## teafortwo (28. März 2014)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Hope Bremse, Hope Beläge, Hope Discs... andere Kombinationen sind unnötig.



Du hast "mMn" vergessen... 

Die Hope Discs haben sehr viel Luftraum. Ich versuchs mal mit den Superstar Discs, sieht nach mehr Material aus und dazu die Swissstop Beläge. Mal schauen... denk aber da geht dann schon einiges mehr.


----------



## Fun-Master (29. März 2014)

Swissstop würde ich nicht nehmen. Hatte die auch an meiner M4 und V4 und bringen eher eine Verschlechterung und die sind viel zu schnell verschlissen. Hope bringen mehr Bremsleitung und halten deutlich länger. Ich hatte zwar die originalen Hope Scheiben, aber die Beläge sind ja auch bei anderen Scheiben die gleichen. Die Koolstop hatte ich auch und die sind noch schneller runter.


----------



## Dakeyras (29. März 2014)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Die Hope Discs haben sehr viel Luftraum.



Wodurch man aber eben auch eine sehr gute Belagsreinigung hat. 

Ich hab auch die Hope Scheiben und bin mit den Original Belägen auch super zufrieden. 

Hatte vorher an der Code Trickstuff , Swissstop und Avid Sinter Beläge und die Hope sind keinesfalls schlechter als die genannten. 

Die Swissstop sind initial etwas bissiger, aber auch schlechter zu dosieren und schneller verschlissen. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (29. März 2014)

Fährt hier jemand ne X-Fusion Vengeance mit ner Tech 3 E4 und Floating Discs oder gar V4 und Vented Discs? Passt das, oder muss man da auch rumschleifen?


----------



## teafortwo (29. März 2014)

Fun-Master & Dakeyras:

Welche Beläge meint ihr denn von Hope? Die organischen oder die metallischen?


----------



## Brainman (29. März 2014)

Ich bin mit den organischen Hope Belägen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Fun-Master (29. März 2014)

Ich fahre vorne gesinterte und hinten wegen 185er Scheibe organische. Einen großen Unterschied merke ich da kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (29. März 2014)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Fun-Master & Dakeyras:
> 
> Welche Beläge meint ihr denn von Hope? Die organischen oder die metallischen?



Ich hab die mit dem roten backplates, die bei den bremsen dabei waren.  Sollten die organischen sein... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loisl13 (31. März 2014)

Danke für all Eure Tipps und Tricks, funzt perfekt! 
Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## Brainman (31. März 2014)

schaut gut aus


----------



## Burkhard (31. März 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Danke für all Eure Tipps und Tricks, funzt perfekt!
> Hier das Ergebnis: ...



Schaut wirklich toll aus die Bremse, stehtst Du auf blau ? .... ich auch  !!
Und (bis auf die Nobby Schlick Reifen) ein gelungenes Radl!!!  

Gruss Burkhard


----------



## senkaeugen (2. April 2014)

Schon jemand von den Tech 3 Fahrern die Bremse entlüftet?!?

Hatte einen mießerablen Druckpunkt hinten - nach mehrmaliegen entlüften passt der Druckpunkt (einigermaßen). Leider wird er beim Fahren etwas schwammig bzw. wenn sich die Bremse etwas erwärmt! Die Performance ist i.O.

Habe sie heute wieder entlüftet - und nach 500ml Dot sind immer noch Bläschen gekommen! Wobei ich sagen muss dass die Flüssigkeit schon etwas älter ist (sieht aber noch aus wie "neu")

Könnte es sein dass der Hebel Luft zieht? Irgendwo am Hebel...
wenn ich ihn losslasse (beim entlüftet) dann schmazt der ab und zu leicht (nicht wegen zu wenig öl im AGB!!!!!!) Das Schmatzen hällt sich in Grenzen wenn ich ihn langsam loslasse bzw. der "BPC" voll rein! drehe, sodass der Hebel weniger Hub verrichtet - mit komplett offenen BPC kommen Blasen ohne Ende! Ab und zu kommt auch ein "helles-metalisches" Klicken am Ende des Hubs (Hebel voll durchgedrückt)

Außerdem geht die Hinterrdbremse "deutlich" (ca. 30-50%) schwerer als die Vordere ... diese ist nur "wow" 

Bin am verzweifeln!!!

Werde demnächst mal die "Stop-Plate" am Geberkolben auf Festigkeit prüfen und neues Dot kaufen... vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Brainman (2. April 2014)

Ehrlich ?! Einen halben Liter Dot ?

Das ganze hört sich für mich so an als wäre irgendetwas am Geberkolben.
Dichtung kaputt z.B.. Würde erklären warum schwergängig, klicken und das eventuelle Luft ziehen.


----------



## senkaeugen (2. April 2014)

Bin die Bremse 2-3 mal im Park gefahren... also so schnell dürfte der Geber bzw. seine Dichtungen nicht kaputt gehen! Es sei den das der Defekt schon von Werk aus vorlag...

Ich schau morgen mal wegen der "Stop-Plate" evtl. ist die etwas locker ... ansonsten werde ich mir schon mal neues DOT und neue Geberkolbendichtungen besorgen.

Wie Schnell zieht und löst ihr den Hebel beim entlüften?

Hier mal ein Link - gut zu Hören das Schmatzen...


----------



## FelixHH (13. April 2014)

Moin moin,
ich habe heute die Hope Tech 3 E4 installiert, mit den Floating Discs 183/203 und die ganze Anlage VR+HR hatte nicht nur nen wirklich bescheidenen Druckpunkt, es musste natürlich noch schleifen wie Sau. Also alles mehrfach entlüftet (nach Hope Tutorial..) und nun habe ich zwar einen Druckpunkt, aber die Kolben VR+HR schmatzen immer noch leicht und die Beläge schleifen vorne ungemein, die Kolben + MItte sind korrekt justiert? Was würdet ihr machen???

Also bei meinen ganzen Avid und 2 Formulas hatte ich so etwas leider noch nicht und spätestens nach dem reinigen + fetten der Kolben wie auch entlüften war immer alles ready to take off...

So i "Hope" ihr könnt helfen


Anbei kann man so einen kolben nicht einfach mit geöffnetem Ventil in Dot 5.1 tauchen und dannach gut reinigen???, so sollte Luft kein Problem mehr sein wenn man das Ventil "unter Öl" schliesst hehe


----------



## senkaeugen (13. April 2014)

Mit was "fettest" Du den die Kolben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (13. April 2014)

Hier war mal was zum Thema "Fetten"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech3-v4-e4-x2.664664/page-5#post-11749162
Hab meine noch nie extra gefettet


----------



## Schildbürger (14. April 2014)

Hope Bremsen lassen sich leicht entlüften wenn man sich an das Video von Hope hält.
Wichtig ist es dabei den Bremshebel *ganz gezogen zu halten* wenn man die Schraube am Bremssattel schließt.
Dann erst den Hebel lösen. Sonst zieht die Bremse am Bremssattel wieder etwas Luft rein.
Ist ein bisschen fummelig.


----------



## Fun-Master (14. April 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hope Bremsen lassen sich leicht entlüften wenn man sich an das Video von Hope hält.
> Wichtig ist es dabei den Bremshebel *ganz gezogen zu halten* wenn man die Schraube am Bremssattel schließt.
> Dann erst den Hebel lösen. Sonst zieht die Bremse am Bremssattel wieder etwas Luft rein.
> Ist ein bisschen fummelig.


Anstatt es so zu machen hatte ich bisher immer die besten Ergebnisse imdem ich einfach mit der Spritze unten gezogen und oben immer nachgefüllt habe. Dabei dann zwischendurch Sattel abklopfen. Am Ende oben voll, Deckel drauf und dann mit der Spritze etwas Dot unten reindrücken bis die Beläge kurz vor der Scheibe sind. Auch bei hohen Temperaturen keine Probleme, dass die Bremsen blockieren.


----------



## Schildbürger (15. April 2014)

Ich hatte erst verschiedenes ausprobiert. Das Gewinde des Entlüftungsnippels am Bremssattel war nie dicht.
Es zog Luft rein, oder man drückte das DOT raus. Da sollte man drauf achten.


----------



## StillPad (15. April 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hope Bremsen lassen sich leicht entlüften wenn man sich an das Video von Hope hält.


Aber nur solange du kein Luft im Bremssattel bekommen hast!
Wenn die erstmal drin ist wird es verdammt schwer die wieder raus zu bekommen.


----------



## m4c2 (17. April 2014)

Hallo, mal etwas anderes:

Meint ihr eventuell auch, dass bald eine neue X2 Zange rauskommen könnte? Bei der V4 und E4 ist ja jetzt die Leitung an der Innenseite, was technisch und optisch einfach besser ist (Thema entlüften). Was meint ihr?

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass Hope mal einen Vorbau für 1.5 Zoll Gabelschäfte herstellt. Habe meiner Freundin für ihr Enduro einen 35er geschenkt ...und das sieht schon sehr geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (18. April 2014)

m4c2 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass Hope mal einen Vorbau für 1.5 Zoll Gabelschäfte herstellt. Habe meiner Freundin für ihr Enduro einen 35er geschenkt ...und das sieht schon sehr geil aus


Glaube nicht das Hope sowas macht, dazu sind es zu wenig 1.5 Gabeln geworden.
Damals als 1.5 am boomen war kamm kurz danach tapered und nun rate mal was sich durchgesetzt hat 

Falls du interesse hast in mein Bikemarkt Anzeigen ist noch ein quasi neuer 1.5 Vorbau.

Eine neuen Bremssattel kannst du eigendlich nur zu den Jahreswechseln erwarten, vielleicht ändern die das 2015 Modell


----------



## Thomas_v2 (23. April 2014)

Mal eine kurze Frage:
Ich wollte mir die Tech 3 E4 bei BC bestellen, jetzt haperts an den Bremsscheiben. Ich hätte ganz gerne eine schwimmende, aber bei keinen der Scheiben ist die Tech 3 E4 in der Kompatibilitätsliste aufgeführt.

Siehe: 
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...24&filter_manufacturer_id=280&order=name_desc

Kann mir da einer einen Tip geben ob da eine von passt, oder muss ich die woanders bestellen?


----------



## mhubig (23. April 2014)

@Thomas_v2 Schau mal unten in der Artikelbeschreibung, da finden sich folgende zwei Links:

rund: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16405_Bremsscheibe-Floating-Moto-FR-V2-.html
gezackt: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...be-6-Loch-Floating-Mono-Mini-M4-ab-2007-.html

Und vergiss die richtigen Adapter nicht ...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (23. April 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> @Thomas_v2 Schau mal unten in der Artikelbeschreibung, da finden sich folgende zwei Links:


Ahh, da muss mal erstmal drauf kommen...Danke


mhubig schrieb:


> Und vergiss die richtigen Adapter nicht ...


Ich hoffe dass es die richtigen sind. HMBC für vorne und Lyrik, und HBMC für hinten und ISS war meine Wahl.


----------



## mhubig (24. April 2014)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass es die richtigen sind. HMBC für vorne und Lyrik, und HBMC für hinten und ISS war meine Wahl.



Hmm, also ich hätte jetzt gesagt:

Für ne 203er Scheibe an der Lyric brauchst Du den *HBMC*.
Für ne 183er Scheibe hinten an _Internationaler Standard Rahmen_ brauchst Du *HBMB*.

Wenn du vorne 203 an der Lyric und hinten 183 an IS fahren möchtest ...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (24. April 2014)

Oh, grad nochmal geguckt. Ich habe aber gestern genau das bestellt was du geschrieben hast. Hatte das hier falsch reingeschrieben.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (25. April 2014)

Servus, ich war mit meiner E4 bisher immer absolut zufrieden. Aber seit kurzem ist der rechte Bremshebel etwas schwergängig, vor allem wenn man ihn los lässt dauert es länger bis er wieder in der ausgangsposition ist... 
Augenscheinlich befindet sich kein fremdkörper an den gelenken.
Hat vllt jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Schildbürger (25. April 2014)

Den Bremshebel reinigen und mit Ballistol ölen.
Vielleicht ist die Geberdichtung verhärtet / gequollen?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (25. April 2014)

Ok danke, ich werde die Tage mal nachschauen. Es würde mich aber eigentlich wundern, wenn die Dichtungen im Eimer wären, die haben schließlich erst vor 2 Monaten das Licht der welt entdeckt


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. April 2014)

Sooo mein problem-Bremshebel fühlt sich jetzt wieder genau so an wie der andere... und das ohne, dass ich etwas dran gemacht hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (30. April 2014)

war bei mir auch mal so. hab alles zum entlüften gekauft und schwups, ging sie wieder.
psychological warfar


----------



## napo (30. April 2014)

Ist die selbstinstandsetzungs fungtion von Hope...


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2014)

hi,
blöde frage an die tech3 e4 community!
überleg mir gerade meine bremes zu "tunen".
möchte die 4 schrauben (2 pro seite) für die bremshebelmontage gegen titanschrauben tauschen. passen da die syntace M5x16?
welche  schrauben bräuchte ich für die montage der bremssättel PM? M6x16? 2 extra für die montage PM zu PM adapter für die BOS deville?
danke im voraus


----------



## Girl (2. Mai 2014)

Ich würde die Hope-Titanschrauben empfehlen, schöner passgenauer Kopf mit Inbus oder Torxaufnahme. Die Schrauben sind nicht so weich wie man das manchmal kennt.


----------



## Brainman (2. Mai 2014)

M5x16 für die Hebel ist o.K.
Für die Bremssättel solltest du M6x18 nehmen.


----------



## Kharne (2. Mai 2014)

Passt ne Tech 3 E4 mit Floating Scheiben in ne X Fusion Vengeance, oder schleift das am PM Sockel?


----------



## drurs (2. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Passt ne Tech 3 E4 mit Floating Scheiben in ne X Fusion Vengeance, oder schleift das am PM Sockel?


Hi,
Bei mir schleift der Aluspider der Floatingscheibe (203mm) leicht am originalen Hope Adapter (hope pro2 vr nabe). Abschleifen des Adapters (ca 0,5mm) hat gereicht.
Grüße, uli


----------



## Kharne (2. Mai 2014)

Wird also mit DT 350er Naben schwierig, weil bei denen die Aufnahme nicht so weit innen steht. Dann werden wohl oder übel neue Scheiben hermüssen...


----------



## StillPad (4. Mai 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> hi,
> blöde frage an die tech3 e4 community!
> überleg mir gerade meine bremes zu "tunen".
> möchte die 4 schrauben (2 pro seite) für die bremshebelmontage gegen titanschrauben tauschen. passen da die syntace M5x16?
> ...



Weißt du denn auch schon das die verbauten Schrauben am Griff von Hope aus Alu sind? 
Würdest die Bremse quasi schwerer machen.

Bremssattelschraube ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten.
Du musst die U-Scheibe berücksichtigen, die Dicke des Bremssattel  und dann gibs da eine Formel

http://www.thyssenkrupp-rotheerde.com/d/TG/Mindesteinschraubtiefe_bei_Sacklochgewinde.shtm

Bei M6 sollte also min. 8mm der Schraube im Gewinde drin sein.

Hier gilt je mehr desto besser  Ob da nun 18mm reichen kann ich aussem Kopf jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (4. Mai 2014)

hmm. bei mir sind die schrauben um die hebel zu klemmen aus stahl.


----------



## Dakeyras (4. Mai 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Weißt du denn auch schon das die verbauten Schrauben am Griff von Hope aus Alu sind?



bei meinem tech3 hebel sind die schrauben  zum glück auch aus stahl. fänd ich sehr bedenklich an der stelle aluschrauben einzusezen...


----------



## teafortwo (4. Mai 2014)

bei mir sind sie aus alu, find ich auch ok da hier nur die kraft meines zeigefingers drauf kommt. am sattel natürlich besser aus stahl...


----------



## StillPad (5. Mai 2014)

Also meine waren bei Auslieferung auch aus Alu, komisch das es welche mit Stahl dann gibt.


----------



## Pekingente (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kharne, 

fahre derzeit auch noch die X-Fusion..........

Bei mir hat es gepasst,mit einer Hügi FR.
Habe zwischen Adapter und Spider ca. 3mm Luft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Mai 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> bei meinem tech3 hebel sind die schrauben  zum glück auch aus stahl. fänd ich sehr bedenklich an der stelle aluschrauben einzusezen...


 
Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (27. Mai 2014)

Hi,

hat jemand nen Plan, ob die race evo e4 von der Power her mit der Tech m4 mithalten kann?
Über ne Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß

Pierre


----------



## Runterfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Von der Bremskraft her merkt man nicht so viel.


----------



## Brainman (27. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich auch so.
Ich persönlich ziehe die Race Hebel den alten Tech Hebeln vor da sie mir einfach besser passen.
Die Bremsleistung ist in etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Mai 2014)

Ok, danke für eure Einschätzung!
Überlege halt, ob ich evtl. von meiner Tech m4 am Demo 8 auf die Race Evo e4 wechsel.


----------



## Dakeyras (28. Mai 2014)

Ohne die M4 gefahren zu sein (habe eine tech3 e4), würde ich bezweifeln, dass du da einen Riesenunterschied merken wirkst....  Jedenfalls keinen 300+ € Unterschied... 

Außerdem würde ich keine Hebel ohne Druckpunkt u Hebelweitenverstellung haben wollen, aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Mai 2014)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ok, danke für eure Einschätzung!
> Überlege halt, ob ich evtl. von meiner Tech m4 am Demo 8 auf die Race Evo e4 wechsel.


 
Also, wenn es dir um die Ergonomie geht, dann kann ich den Tech3 oder Race Hebel empfehlen. Mit dem Tech 2 war ich auch nie glücklich. Beide Hebel sind übrigens mit dem M4 Caliper kompatibel. Musst also nicht die komplette Bremse kaufen. Bremsleistung Tech3/M4 mit Sintermetall ist super.

Grüße


----------



## Brainman (28. Mai 2014)

Die Hebelweite kann man an "allen" Hope Hebeln einstellen und ob man die Druckpunktverstellung wirklich braucht ist auch noch fraglich (für mich jedenfalls)


----------



## julio80 (31. Mai 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Nein, theoretisch kannste den Ausgleichsbehälter dabei sogar offen lassen,
> steigt aber die Gefahr einer Sauerei und macht auch keinen sinn.
> 
> Mal ganz von vorne:
> ...


 
Hallo,

wg der verwendung eines avid entlüftungskits: einfach den schlauch direkt auf den entlüftungsnippel drauf stecken oder wie? wäre klasse, wenn mal jemand ein foto einstellen könnte?!

danke u gruss


----------



## Rad-ab (31. Mai 2014)

julio80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wg der verwendung eines avid entlüftungskits: einfach den schlauch direkt auf den entlüftungsnippel drauf stecken oder wie? wäre klasse, wenn mal jemand ein foto einstellen könnte?!
> 
> danke u gruss


Exakt, ich glaube nicht, dass dafür jetzt n Foto notwendig ist?!


...bis bald im Wald


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Juni 2014)

julio80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wg der verwendung eines avid entlüftungskits: einfach den schlauch direkt auf den entlüftungsnippel drauf stecken oder wie? wäre klasse, wenn mal jemand ein foto einstellen könnte?!
> 
> danke u gruss


du kannst zusätzl. versuchen den schlauch noch mit nem kabelbinder am entlüftungsnippel zu fixieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch schon nen neuen XTR Shifter aus der 9000er Serie? Laut Hope soll das neue I-Spec II ohne Adapter passen. Aber das glaub ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Brainman (8. Juni 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen das die Shifter noch nicht im Handel sind, an die aktuellen Tech3 Hebel passt I-Spec II ohne Adapter.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das die Shifter noch nicht im Handel sind, an die aktuellen Tech3 Hebel passt I-Spec II ohne Adapter.


Hmm. Was heißt "aktuell"? Meine Bremse ist von März.

Und wenn ich mir Fotos ansehe glaube ich kaum das das zusammen passt.


----------



## Brainman (8. Juni 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hmm. Was heißt "aktuell"? Meine Bremse ist von März.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir Fotos ansehe glaube ich kaum das das zusammen passt.



Tech3 Hebel:



an diesem Hebel passt das.

Guggst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-hope-bremsen.650673/page-3#post-11086079


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2014)

Ja. Aber das ist I-Spec B von der 985er XTR. Die neue XTR hat ja wieder ein neues I-Spec welches sinnigerweise I-Spec II heißt und komplett anders aussieht. 
Siehe hier: 
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/w9/gg/w9ggdzj40cjk/large_SL-M9000-IR_STD_01.png?0

Auf dem Bild was du netterweise geschickt hast ist leider der "alte" Standard drauf.


----------



## Brainman (8. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope...ker-eurobike-2013.650637/page-6#post-11124452

Wenn du das nicht glaubst schreib doch einfach HOPE an.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope...ker-eurobike-2013.650637/page-6#post-11124452
> 
> Wenn du das nicht glaubst schreib doch einfach HOPE an.



Ja. Hab ja schon an Hope geschrieben. Die haben denselben Fehler gemacht. Alle bisherigen I-Spec Standards passen ja auch an die Tech3 Hebel dran. Wird ja auch grade so von mir betrieben. 

Mein Frage war nun ob die neuen XTR Hebel (M9000er Serie) auch passen. Diese haben einen neuen I-Spec Standard und sehen auch ganz anders aus. 

Zur Aufklärung nochmal hier: 

I-SPEC A - 2013 (XTR 985, XT 785, SLX) 
I-SPEC B - 2014 (XTR 985/987, XT 785, SLX)

Passen beide an den Hope Tech3 ohne Adapter. 

I-SPEC II - 2015 (XTR 9000/9020)
Ist bereits erhältlich, neuer Standard, wollte ich wissen ob's passt. Von den Bildern geurteilt passt es nicht, aber wenn mans dranhält?


----------



## Brainman (8. Juni 2014)

Hätte gern gewusst wo die schon erhältlich, und auch Lieferbar, sind.


----------



## MikeZ (8. Juni 2014)

Also Paul Lange hat sie zwar gelistet, ist aber weder bepreist noch lieferbar.
Davon abgesehen haben die immer eine eigene Schelle, also kein I-Spec im bisherigen Sinn, daher wird eine Montage am Tech3-Hebel nicht funktionieren...

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hätte gern gewusst wo die schon erhältlich, und auch Lieferbar, sind.


Bikeavenue listet die als sofort lieferbar. 
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/navi.php?suchausdruck=M9000&JTLSHOP=d84554769e650fabfd0c27eb90d2294f

Aber ich hab keine Probebestellung gemacht.


----------



## Brainman (8. Juni 2014)

Wenn das wirklich ein ganz neuer Standart sein sollte, gehe ich davon aus (typisch Shimano) das es nicht passen wird. Man soll sich ja was neues kaufen. Und da die Hope Tech3 im Oktober 2013 auf den Markt kam, waren sie vermutlich noch nicht auf 2015er Shimano Standarts vorbereitet.
So lange die Trigger noch niemand in der Hand hatte bleibt das Spekulatius.

Bei CRC z.B. sind sie gelistet aber erst ab August Lieferbar.

Unterm Strich mir auch egal, ich fahre Sram


----------



## crib (9. Juni 2014)

Ich habe seit dem Wechsel auf die Tech3 V4 am Remedy hinten richtig nervige Geräusche. Vorne und hinten fiepen beide hochfrequent. Das ist zwar nicht so toll, aber bei weitem nicht so störend wie das niederfrequente Geräusch hinten. Etwa eine halbe Sekunde nach Anziehen des Bremshebels schwingt sich da was ganz fies auf.

Und weil textuelle Beschreibungen von Geräuschen meist total falsch rüberkommen, habe ich das ganze mal mit einem PCM Recorder aufgenommen. 

Was ich schon ohne Erfolg probiert habe:
- Bremssattel sauber ausrichten
- Beläge vorne/hinten getauscht
- Beläge mit anderem Material verwendet

Hat alles nichts geändert. Mit der Mono 6ti am Demo hatte ich nie Probleme. Am Trek war eine Shimano SLX dran, die gab keine Geräusche von sich.

Meine nächsten Versuche wären
- Bremsaufnahme hinten plan fräsen lassen
- zwecks Steifigkeit auf Steckachse wechseln

Würde aber Kosten induzieren, deshalb frage ich vorsichtshalber mal, ob jemand mit vergleichbaren Geräuschen bereits eine Lösung gefunden hat.


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Juni 2014)

crib schrieb:


> Ich habe seit dem Wechsel auf die Tech3 V4 am Remedy hinten richtig nervige Geräusche. Vorne und hinten fiepen beide hochfrequent. Das ist zwar nicht so toll, aber bei weitem nicht so störend wie das niederfrequente Geräusch hinten. Etwa eine halbe Sekunde nach Anziehen des Bremshebels schwingt sich da was ganz fies auf.
> 
> Und weil textuelle Beschreibungen von Geräuschen meist total falsch rüberkommen, habe ich das ganze mal mit einem PCM Recorder aufgenommen.
> 
> ...




Orginal Hope Beläge? Sinter oder organisch? So darf sich das auf keinen Fall anhören. Scheibe ist sauber?
Hört sich so an, als würden die Beläge über die Scheibe "rubbeln" oder stottern und nicht normal schleifen.
ISO oder PM Aufnahme am Rahmen?
Hat der Rahmen ein Horstlink?


----------



## crib (9. Juni 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Orginal Hope Beläge? Sinter oder organisch? So darf sich das auf keinen Fall anhören. Scheibe ist sauber?
> Hört sich so an, als würden die Beläge über die Scheibe "rubbeln" oder stottern und nicht normal schleifen.
> ISO oder PM Aufnahme am Rahmen?
> Hat der Rahmen ein Horstlink?




Das ist genau das Set, das ich neulich bei dir gekauft hatte (V4 mit Umbau auf Kunststoffleitungen). Das habe ich 1:1 so montiert.
Beläge sind die organischen Hope, habe sie auch testweise gegen die gesinterten, die mit im Karton waren, getauscht. Problem ist das gleiche, nur etwas weniger laut.
Aufnahme ist ISO, der Rahmen hat einen Full Floater Hinterbau mit ABP.

Ich werde mal die Bremsscheibe gegen eine stärker gebrauchte von meinem Demo tauschen und schauen, ob das Problem dann immer noch besteht.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juni 2014)

Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich hatte mal nen Stumpjumper mit einer Avid. Avid hatte auf dünnere Scheiben umgestellt und diese gerieten übelst in Schwingungen. Geräusch deinem sehr ähnlich und Vibrationen waren im Rad zu spüren. Nach Austausch der Scheibe auf die dickere Version war alles gut. Soll also heißen, dass ich bei dir davon ausgehe, dass mit der Bremse an sich alles gut ist. Die Theorie mit der Steckachse macht für mich viel Sinn.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (10. Juni 2014)

Ob es ausschließlich daran liegt weiß ich nicht, aber ich fahre meine V4 mit den dickeren Vented Scheiben und meine hat noch nie auch nur ein Ton von sich gegeben.


----------



## crib (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin die Mono 6ti die letzten neun Jahre mit verschiedenen Hope-Scheiben gefahren und hatte auch nie Probleme.


----------



## Caese (10. Juni 2014)

Ich plane derzeit den Umstieg auf die Tech 3 E4 und könnte dank kleinerer Fragezeichen eure Hilfe gebrauchen.

Momentan fahre ich eine Avid Elixir 7 mit HS1 Scheiben und gesinterten Belägen. Vorne 200, hinten 180 mm. Beide nach meiner Messung ~2 mm dick. Vorne an der RS-Revelation ist ein 40 mm PM-Adapter verbaut, hinten keiner. Vorne und Hinten sind XT-Narben mit Centerlock Adapter montiert (schön schön...).

Meine Fragezeichen versuche ich mal auf den Punkt zu kriegen:

1. Passen die Hope Floating Rotoren vorne 200 mm und hinten 180 mm mit den derzeitigen Adaptern? Wenn ich hier im Thread richtig gelesen haben, dann müsste am vorderen a) geschliffen oder b) ein Hopeadapter verbaut werden (und die habe ich bisher nur für 203 mm gesehen)

2. Kriege ich die Hope Floating Rotoren vorne 200 mm und hinten 180 mm mit den Centerlock Adaptern montiert? Da habe ich widersprüchliches gelesen. Passen etwa nur die Standart Scheiben ohne, dass ich irgendwo schleifen muss?

3. Können "notfalls" die Avid-Scheiben mit den derzeitgen PM-Adaptern und den Hope Bremssätteln gefahren werden?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen, irgendwie müssen diese Meisterwerke der Fräskunst doch zu montieren sein


----------



## drurs (10. Juni 2014)

Zu Punkt 2 kann ich was sagen: hat bei mir nicht funktioniert (dtswiss adapter), der Aluspider ist zu dick...


----------



## neurofibrill (10. Juni 2014)

bin übergangsweise (ca. 6 monate) meine tech3 e4 mit HS-1 scheiben gefahren. hat super funktioniert. mußte den avid adapter anfeilen (s. fotos). bremsperformance war echt i.o., wobei jetzt mit den hope scheiben noch besser.


----------



## Caese (10. Juni 2014)

Also die Punkte 1 und 2 negativ; 
aber die Avid Scheiben mit den (Avid) Adaptern gehen, wenn man die Feile (vorne) ansetzt?! Ich habe in den üblichen Onlineshops keine Hope-Adapter für 200er Scheiben gesehen, ausschließlich 203er. Und nicht schwimmende Hope-Scheiben, sehe ich auch nicht.

Wenn das so funktioniert, würde ich dem System ne Chance geben und mich bei Zeiten von den XT Naben trennen.

Entschuldigt, dass ich hier so blöd nochmal nachfrage. Bei mir ist beim lesen des Threads nur das Gefühl entstanden, dass man doch recht viel falsch machen, bzw. einkaufen kann - und bei Bremsen ist falsch nicht gut


----------



## neurofibrill (10. Juni 2014)

ok, ich geb zu das bild ist nicht so aussagekräftig wie ichs in erinnerung hatte. ja oben anfeilen, so ca. 2 mm. siehst du aber auch, wenn du den bremssattel an den adapter hältst. wie gesagt, ich war eigentlich mit der macgyverisierten avidvariante sehr zufrieden. bin letztendlich auch des stylefactors gegen auf hope scheiben und adapter (vorne 203) umgestiegen. nen 200 mm hope PM/PM adapter für vorne hab ich auch nicht gefunden, allerdings gibts von reverse passende.


----------



## Brainman (10. Juni 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> Also die Punkte 1 und 2 negativ;
> aber die Avid Scheiben mit den (Avid) Adaptern gehen, wenn man die Feile (vorne) ansetzt?! Ich habe in den üblichen Onlineshops keine Hope-Adapter für 200er Scheiben gesehen, ausschließlich 203er. Und nicht schwimmende Hope-Scheiben, sehe ich auch nicht.
> 
> Wenn das so funktioniert, würde ich dem System ne Chance geben und mich bei Zeiten von den XT Naben trennen.
> ...



Die Nabe zu tauschen halte ich für eine gute Idee.
Avid Scheiben und Avid Adapter gehen natürlich.
Ich benutze auch die Avid Adapter und brauchte da gar nichts "abfeilen"

Und noch als Info:
Standard Hope Scheibe
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...heibe-6-Loch-Mono-Mini---M4----kreisrund.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7459_Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-Mono-Mini---M4---gezackt.html


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> 1. Passen die Hope Floating Rotoren vorne 200 mm und hinten 180 mm mit den derzeitigen Adaptern? Wenn ich hier im Thread richtig gelesen haben, dann müsste am vorderen a) geschliffen oder b) ein Hopeadapter verbaut werden (und die habe ich bisher nur für 203 mm gesehen)



Jain. Der Durchmesser wird passen, aber du kannst Probleme mit der Dicke der Scheiben und der Position der Nieten kriegen.



> 2. Kriege ich die Hope Floating Rotoren vorne 200 mm und hinten 180 mm mit den Centerlock Adaptern montiert? Da habe ich widersprüchliches gelesen. Passen etwa nur die Standart Scheiben ohne, dass ich irgendwo schleifen muss?



Davon würde ich Abstand nehmen. Entweder C-Lock Scheiben oder neue Naben



> 3. Können "notfalls" die Avid-Scheiben mit den derzeitgen PM-Adaptern und den Hope Bremssätteln gefahren werden?



Klar. 

PS: Die Dinger heißen Naben, Narben sind die Dinger am Körper


----------



## muzzLe123 (11. Juni 2014)

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den V4?

konnte bis jetzt nur E4 testen, haben mir von der ergonometrie her sehr gut gefalln. überlege ob ich mir eine V4 ans DH rad schrauben soll. weiß jemand ob der hebelweg bei der V4 länger ist als bei der E4, beide mit normalen floating scheiben. weil die V4 ja ansich vented scheiben aufnehmen kann, sollten die beläge ja ensprechend weiter auseinander sein. ich bevorzuge einen kurzen hebelweg. überbefüllen möchte ich die bremse nicht unbedingt

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. Juni 2014)

Ich kanns nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber ich schätze mal, dass sich bei der Verwendung von normalen Scheiben einfach etwas mehr Öl in der Bremszange staut und die Kolben weiter rausschauen. Der Hebelweg sollte also nicht größer Werden (oder nur sehr minimal, weil ja je 2 Kolben etwas größer sind..)


----------



## crib (11. Juni 2014)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den V4?
> 
> konnte bis jetzt nur E4 testen, haben mir von der ergonometrie her sehr gut gefalln. überlege ob ich mir eine V4 ans DH rad schrauben soll. weiß jemand ob der hebelweg bei der V4 länger ist als bei der E4, beide mit normalen floating scheiben. weil die V4 ja ansich vented scheiben aufnehmen kann, sollten die beläge ja ensprechend weiter auseinander sein. ich bevorzuge einen kurzen hebelweg. überbefüllen möchte ich die bremse nicht unbedingt



Das müsstest du schon genauer spezifizieren. Möchtest du einen kurzen Hebelweg, bis die Bremse anfängt zu bremsen oder möchtest du einen kurzen Hebelweg über den Bereich, in dem die Bremse bremst?

Mich stört allgemein insbesondere ersteres. Lässt sich aber über die BPC-Einstellschraube gut einstellen (ich habe sie bis zum Anschlag reingedreht, dürfte gerne noch eine Umdrehung mehr haben). Der Druckpunkt ist weder zu hart noch zu weich. Obwohl die Hebel in meinem Setup ziemlich nahe an den Griffen sind, blockieren die Räder schon bei ca. der Hälfte des Gesamthebelweges.

Als grobes Fazit nach ein paar Ausfahrten würde ich sagen: Die Tech3 V4 ist die beste Bremse, die ich jemals gefahren bin. Verdammt gut dosierbar, sie bremst genau so viel, wie man will. Und das mit Kunststoffleitungen statt Stahlflex.


----------



## muzzLe123 (11. Juni 2014)

ich meine den leerweg bis zum padcontact, den hab ich gern kurz, bei der E4 mit padcontact ganz rein gedreht wärs gerade richtig. aber vllt geht eh "vorderrad raus, pumpen, fertig" um hier nachzujustieren. die härte vom druckpunkt gefällt mir bei de E4 schon gut, auch mit kunststoffleitung. mir persönlich gefallen die kunststoff optisch besser als die stahlflex (eine schwarz/transparente ummantelung wär nett). eine  unterschied merkt man glaub ich sowieso nur hinten, und auch da nur minimal.

meine beste bremse war bis jetzt eine X0 worldcup (ohne druckpunktverstellung) mit code sättel ... hatte nie probleme und ergonometrie ist fein. allerdings sind die avid so anfällig auf bremsbelagverschleiß. solang die beläge schön dick sind ists perfekt. ab ~70/60% geht die konstanz komplett verloren und der druckpunkt wandert wie er will -.-

die hope mit dem doch eher großen ausgleichelsbehälter sollt da besser sein.

stimmt das, dass die gesinterten beläge verhältnismäßig lang halten?


----------



## muzzLe123 (11. Juni 2014)

ps: die V4 gibts regulär nur mit stahlflex zu kaufen oder?


----------



## crib (11. Juni 2014)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> ps: die V4 gibts regulär nur mit stahlflex zu kaufen oder?



Joah. Aber frag einfach mal Runterfahrer aus dem Forum hier, der baut sie auf Wunsch gegen Materialkosten + x auch auf Hope Kunststoffleitungen um. In der Gallerie gibt es dazu übrigens auch Gewichtsmessungen.

Gemessen an der Haltbarkeit der Hope Bremsen ist sie das Geld (samt Umrüstung) in jedem Fall wert. Hatte mir 2005 eine Hope Mono 6ti zugelegt und die tut heute noch einwandfrei. Einzig die Stahlflexleitungen sind inzwischen kaputt (man sieht deutlich, dass da Bremsflüssigkeit aus der Stahlummantelung austritt).


----------



## crib (15. Juni 2014)

Update zum Problem mit der zu lauten V4 am HR:

Ich habe mal die Bremsbeläge hinten ausgebaut und von der Seite gegen den Reifen gedrückt. Die Bremsscheibe bewegt sich dabei innerhalb des Bremssattels ganz gewaltig hin und her. Die lauten niederfrequenten Geräusche kommen also wohl vom Verzug des zu weichen Hinterbaus.

Dann einfach mal grob abgeschätzt, wie sich der Hinterbau beim Bremsen verzieht und den Bremssattel leicht schräg montiert, sodass es den Verzug zumindest teilweise ausgleicht. Und siehe da: nicht komplett weg, aber deutlich leiser und seltener auftretend.

Fazit: auf Steckachse umbauen und mal schauen, ob das Problem dann immer noch besteht.


----------



## ehren (17. Juni 2014)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Hallo Hope-Freunde,
> 
> mit dem neuen Tech3-Hebel und der E4-Bremse hat sich bei Hope doch ein bisschen was getan. Damit die gesammelten Infos hier nicht untergehen, habe ich daher mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht.
> 
> ...


Hi,

habe vor mir die hope tech3 e4 zu kaufen, werde meine erste hope und wollte vorher noch nachfragen wie es genau ist mit dem ausrichten das die Beläge nicht an der bremsscheibe schleifen. Habe mir schon das Video angeschaut aber trotzten frage ich liebe nach da kein hope Händler in die nähe ist und ich online bestellen muss, will nur sicher sein das ich es daheim auch alleine schaffe.

danke


----------



## mssc (17. Juni 2014)

Bei mir reichts meistens, die Befestigungsschrauben zu lösen, Bremshebel ziehen und halten, Schrauben vorsichtig anziehen. Wenns nicht gleich passt, dann beim zweiten oder dritten Mal und alles was dann noch schleift, liegt an der Scheibe.

Edit: Scheinbar sollte man das so nicht machen, Sorry...


----------



## ehren (17. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei mir reichts meistens, die Befestigungsschrauben zu lösen, Bremshebel ziehen und halten, Schrauben vorsichtig anziehen. Wenns nicht gleich passt, dann beim zweiten oder dritten Mal und alles was dann noch schleift, liegt an der Scheibe.


danke für die schnelle antwort wie schaut es mit dem abstand zwischen belägen und scheibe ist da luft genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (17. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei mir reichts meistens, die Befestigungsschrauben zu lösen, Bremshebel ziehen und halten, Schrauben vorsichtig anziehen. Wenns nicht gleich passt, dann beim zweiten oder dritten Mal und alles was dann noch schleift, liegt an der Scheibe.



Genau SO soll es NICHT gemacht werden!!!
Das Video von Hope erklärt doch alles. Der Sattel wird über der Scheibe ausgerichtet und die Beläge dann mit den Kolben. Besser nochmal das Video ankucken!
Ab und an muß auch mal eine Scheibe etwas nachgerichtet werden.


----------



## mssc (17. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, nachdem ich das Video jetzt auch mal angesehen habe... gleich der erste Hinweis "zerlegt" meine Methode... mea culpa...
Dann werd ich meine E4 auch mal so ausrichten, vielleicht wird sie dann noch besser als sie schon ist...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. Juni 2014)

Kann jemand das Video vielleicht mal verlinken? oder habe ich den Link übersehen?


----------



## mssc (17. Juni 2014)

Youtube - hope caliper centralise


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Juni 2014)

danke


----------



## crib (19. Juni 2014)

So, gut 100 EUR für den Umbau auf Steckachse ausgegeben.

Erste erschreckende Erkenntnis bei der teilweisen Zerlegung des Hinterbaus: auf der rechten Seite des Hinterbaus hatte sich durch die enormen Vibrationen bereits die Verschraubung an den Lagern gelöst.

Nach dem Umbau ist der Hinterbau deutlich steifer geworden, bei hohen seitlichen Verzugskräften bewegt sich die Scheibe innerhalb des Bremssattels nur noch minimal hin und her. Das nervige niederfrequente Geräusch ist zwar nicht ganz weg, jedoch signifikant schwächer geworden. Die Bremskraft am HR hat mit Steckachse deutlich zugenommen.

Zwei weitere Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:
1. Die Bremsaufnahme scheint etwas zu tief angeschweißt zu sein. Die Scheibe weist am oberen Rand ca. 1,2 mm keinerlei Abnutzung auf.
2. Zieht man bei einem nicht ganz festgezogenen Bremssattel den Hebel an, so kippt der Bremssattel leicht ... als ob die Bremsaufnahme schief angeschweißt wäre. Mit bloßem Auge sieht alles gerade aus.

Zu Punkt 1: Das könnte man mit Unterlegscheiben an der PM-Aufnahme ausgleichen. Gibt es irgendwo sauber gedrehte / gefräste Unterlegscheiben?

Zu Punkt 2: Ließe sich durch einmal sauber Planfräsen beheben. Die Aufnahme weist zwar Frässpuren auf, sieht aber bei Trek im Vergleich zu Specialized ziemlich unsauber aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (19. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte mich nochmal herzlich für die Infos zur Kompatibilität der Adapter und Bremsscheiben bedanken. Hope Bremssattel, Avid Bremsadapter und Avid Bremsscheipen passen zur frisch montierten E4! Am vorderen PM Adapter musste leider etwas Material weggeschliffen werden, um genügent Platz zu haben, aber ... für den Übergang reichts. Recht positiv überrascht war ich vom entlüften! Absolut kein vergleich zur Krampferei mit meinen vorherigen Elixis


----------



## Brainman (19. Juni 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nochmal herzlich für die Infos zur Kompatibilität der Adapter und Bremsscheiben bedanken. Hope Bremssattel, Avid Bremsadapter und Avid Bremsscheipen passen zur frisch montierten E4! Am vorderen PM Adapter musste leider etwas Material weggeschliffen werden, um genügent Platz zu haben, aber ... für den Übergang reichts. Recht positiv überrascht war ich vom entlüften! Absolut kein vergleich zur Krampferei mit meinen vorherigen Elixis



Ende gut alles gut, das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## Caese (19. Juni 2014)

Na- ende ist noch nicht! Die Power ist noch nicht 100%tig - besonders Hinten muss noch einiges kommen. Das Einbremsen scheint mir etwas länger als bei den Elixirs zu sein.

Ich hatte kleiner Probleme die Bremse zu zentralisieren. Eine seite der Kolben scheint mir deutlich schneller raus zu kommen als die andere. Das Video von Hope hilft da nur bedingt


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Juni 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich hatte kleiner Probleme die Bremse zu zentralisieren. Eine seite der Kolben scheint mir deutlich schneller raus zu kommen als die andere. Das Video von Hope hilft da nur bedingt


das problem hatte ich auch. hab den entsprechenden kolben festgehalten bis der andere raus war und dann gings. war allerdings ne ganz schöne fummelei


----------



## Caese (20. Juni 2014)

so hab ich es letzten Endes auch gemacht. Viel fummeln, aber jetzt sitzt die Scheibe a) mittig b) die Kolben sind +/- gleich weit ausgefahren c) und das ist doch vermutlich das wichtigste(?): die Scheibe wird beim bremsen mittig gepackt und verbiegt sich nicht in eine Seite.


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte kleiner Probleme die Bremse zu zentralisieren. Eine seite der Kolben scheint mir deutlich schneller raus zu kommen als die andere. Das Video von Hope hilft da nur bedingt


Richte die Bremse mal wie folgt aus:

- Bremsbeläge drinnlassen bzw. einbauen.
- Bremskolben ganz reindrücken.
- Die beiden Schrauben an der Bremszange - Adapter ein WENIG lösen.
- Nun hält man einen 2-2,5mm Inbus zwischen die Bremsbeläge in den Spalt wo die Scheibe durchläuft.
- Dann den Bremshebel einige male betätigen bis die Bremsbeläge an dem Inbus anliegen.
- Laufrad einbauen, prüfen ob es richtig "drin" ist.
- Die Beläge durch ziehen am Hebel weiter an die Scheibe heranpumpen.
- Prüfen ob die beiden Kolben gleichmäßig raus gekommen sind und die Scheibe mittig ist.
- Hebel nur >leicht< gezogen halten!
- Die beiden Schrauben wechselweise immer Stückchen für Stückchen (1/4 bis 1/8 Umdrehung) >leicht< anziehen, dabei darauf achten das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.
- Nach jeder kleinen Drehung, den Hebel kurz lösen und dann wieder leicht anziehen.
- Die Schrauben gerade so fest anziehen, das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.
- Nach dem lösen des Hebels sollte die Bremse nun schleiffrei laufen. Sonst wiederholen.
Schrauben lösen, Hebel leicht ziehen....
- Die Schrauben etwas fester anziehen und auf Schleiffreiheit prüfen. Sonst ...
- Dann die Schrauben mit dem vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Drehmoment anziehen.

Ich nehme zum Ausrichten einen Inbusschlüssel, der Drehmo kommt erst ganz zum Schluss zum Einsatz.


----------



## Butch (21. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich bin dran mir entweder eine Tech 3 X2 oder E4 zu kaufen und hätte noch ein paar kurze Fragen dazu (durchgelesen habe ich mir schon nahezu alles was ich finden konnte):

- Ich bräuchte noch ein paar Vergleiche zwischen den beiden Bremsen, mein Einsatz ist CC und das was man früher mal "Tour" nannte . D.h. wir fahren genau so einen Alpencross und flitzen am Gardasse rum, fahren aber auch bein uns in Franke nur im Flachland herum. Fahrfertig wiege ich mit Rucksack keine 85 kg mehr.

- Ich habe noch Shimano RT-76 Scheiben in 2 x 203 und 2 x 183 + allen Shimano-Adaptern hier. Kann ich diese komplett verwenden, oder geht z.B. die 183 nicht mehr?

- Ist die Leitungslänge der HR mit 1500 o.k., da die meisten die ich bisher gefahren habe um die 1700 hatten (Avid, Shimano, Magura)?

- Flip Flop gibt es ja nicht mehr, ich müsste einfach nur die Leitungen umstecken um die Griffe zu "wechseln"?

VG
Butch


----------



## Brainman (21. Juni 2014)

Ich habe beide Bremsen und würde dir eher zu der E4 raten. Für CC und Touren im Flachen würden zwar auch die X2 reichen, wenn du aber auch Alpencross und Gardasee fährst und das auch eventuell mal ein paar Kilo- und Höhenmeter mehr dann würde ich die E4 bevorzugen.
Die ist einfach ein bisschen kräftiger und vor allem Standfester (bei längeren Abfahrten z.B.).
Scheiben sollten gehen Adapter gehen auf jeden Fall.
Die Leitung für hinten ist, im Auslieferungszustand, bei Hope 1600mm lang, was eigentlich für die meisten Bikes reicht.


----------



## Datenwurm (22. Juni 2014)

Soo, heute erste Ausfahrt mit meiner 267g schweren Hope Tech E4 (purple^^) am Vorderrad gemacht. Die 2014er Saint ist damit wieder Geschichte.

Das die Verarbeitung super ist wusste ich ja vorher schon. Was ich super finde ist die Einstellbarkeit vom Hebel. Da kann sich Avid und vor Allem Shimano noch einiges abgucken.
Hat von Anfang an schleiffrei funktioniert und kurze Einbremszeit. Wie es mit Handkräften, Dosierbarkeit und Bremsleistung aussieht werde ich spätestens nach der Megavalanche nachberichten. Heute war nur Sektionstraining auf der DH Strecke.

Ich fahre übrigens eine Shimano Sandwich-Scheibe 203mm, passt bei mir ohne Adapter wegen 8"PM Aufnahme an der Gabel.


----------



## Joerg-FFB (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,
Nachdem ich mit meiner Hope M4 auf dem Enduro so begeistert bin, hab ich mir für den Downhiller die V4 mit Tech3 Hebeln gegönnt.
Aber ich bin überhaupt nicht damit zufrieden. meine M4 hab ich so eingestellt, das der Druckpunkt sehr früh kommt, und knallhart ist. Also ab ca 25%Hebelweg blockiert schon das Hinterrad, und weiter als 50% lassen sich die Hebel nicht ziehen.Ich weiss das das krass ist, und am Downhiller will ich ihn auch nicht ganz so hart haben. Aber ich bin jetzt 3 Tage mit der V 4 gefahren und sie ist mir viel zu weich.
Na gut, am ersten Tag hab ich ihr nicht viel Zeit zum einbremsen gelassen, aber das sie so darauf reagiert...... Die floating Bremsscheiben haben sich um 1-1,5 verzogen und ich hatte überhaupt kein Druckpunkt mehr.Konnte die Hebel bis zum griff durchziehen.hab sie dann entlüftet und dann waren sie wieder wie am ersten Tag. Aber am 2. Tag wurden sie auch wieder immer weicher, und abends konnte ich wieder den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen.
darauf hin hab ich letzte Woche Die Bremse entlüftet, und das Dot eingefüllt, ohne die Kolben zurück zu drücken.Das meint ihr wahrscheinlich mit überfüllen, oder? Entlüften an sich war nicht nötig, war keine Luft drin.Jetzt war der Druckpunkt so wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte. Blockade bei ca 50% Hebelweg, und knallharter Druckpunkt bei ca 30%.tja, gestern wieder gefahren, und ich kann den Hebel wieder bis zum Lenker ziehen.
Mach ich irgendwas falsch?
Oder kann man die V4 nicht so einstellen wie ich mir das wünsche?
Noch dazu hab ich den Eindruck das ich viel mehr Kraft als bei der M4 brauche und sie nicht so gut bremst.
Bei der V4 sind ja die gesinterten drin, und die organischen bei gelegt, oder?
braucht man für die gesinterten mehr Kraft?

danke schonmal

gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (22. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Scheiben sollten gehen Adapter gehen auf jeden Fall.



Vielen Dank für die Infos,

das bedeutet ich kann VR+HR mit 203 Shimanoscheiben + Shimanoadapter fahren (IS)?
Auch die 183 Scheiben+Adapter, da Hope doch 180 verwendet?

VG
Butch


----------



## Brainman (22. Juni 2014)

Butch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos,
> 
> das bedeutet ich kann VR+HR mit 203 Shimanoscheiben + Shimanoadapter fahren (IS)?
> Auch die 183 Scheiben+Adapter, da Hope doch 180 verwendet?
> ...




Welche Adapter du da hast weiß ich natürlich nicht genau aber du brauchst natürlich schon den passenden (IS auf PM).
Bei 203mm hinten ist es dieser:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...er_AR203PSA_IS2000-PM_Bremse_-63_mm_HR_203_mm
Bei 183mm hinten ist es dieser:
http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-is-203


----------



## Butch (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,

also der 203ér aus Deinem Link liegt hier, dann sollte mein Vorderer ja auch passen (http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-is-203)?

Beim 183ér blick ich nicht ganz durch, da dieser ja PM auf IS ist und dazu noch für 203ér , passt das? Und vor allem nochmal die Frage passt 180 anstelle 183? Nicht das der Sattel/Scheibe schleift.

Ich werde mir auch wie bereits angedacht die E4 bestellen, bin schwer darauf gespannt!

Vg
Butch


----------



## Brainman (22. Juni 2014)

Butch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also der 203ér aus Deinem Link liegt hier, dann sollte mein Vorderer ja auch passen (http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-is-203)?
> 
> ...



Wenn du diesen beiden Adapter da hast, die ich verlinkt habe, ist alles ok. Du kannst ja quasi alle Adapter sowohl vorne als auch hinten verwenden nur das du hinten halt 20mm weniger hast als vorne. Also wenn du den IS/PM +43 hast, kannst du damit vorne eine 203mm Scheibe fahren oder hinten eine 183mm.
Was du mit 180mm meinst verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Hope E4 Sattel ist ja Postmount und wird durch den entsprechenden Adapter
positioniert. Wenn du also hinten eine 183mm Scheibe fahren willst nimmst du diesen Adapter http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-is-203 und der Sattel sitzt da wo er hingehört. Für eine 180mm Scheibe wäre es dann ein entsprechend anderer Adapter usw.


----------



## Butch (22. Juni 2014)

Danke Dir für die Infos.

In meinem ersten Posting habe ich einen Fehler:
Ich meinte ob ich meine 180 RT-76 Scheiben von Shimano weiterfahren kann (hatte 183 geschrieben).
Kann ich die Hope einfach auf die Shimanoadapter schrauben und die 180ér fahren?
Passt dann die Reibringhöhe etc. noch?


----------



## Brainman (23. Juni 2014)

Butch schrieb:


> Danke Dir für die Infos.
> 
> In meinem ersten Posting habe ich einen Fehler:
> Ich meinte ob ich meine 180 RT-76 Scheiben von Shimano weiterfahren kann (hatte 183 geschrieben).
> ...



Montiere es einfach mal wenn die Bremse da ist. Fahren kannst du damit auf jeden Fall erst mal. Bei 183mm Adapter und 180mm Scheibe schleift auf jeden Fall nichts da der Sattel ja höher sitzt..
Ansonsten holst du dir noch einen passenden Adapter, kost ja nicht die Welt.
IS/PM +40 http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-is-180_1


----------



## Trailpussy (24. Juni 2014)

Joerg-FFB schrieb:


> Bei der V4 sind ja die gesinterten drin, und die organischen bei gelegt, oder?
> braucht man für die gesinterten mehr Kraft?


...umgekehrt. Es sind die organischen drin.
Mit den gesinterten komme ich persönlich sehr viel besser zurecht!. Die organischen finde ich nicht so leistungsstark im Dauerbetrieb... Egal. Deine Schilderung klingt so als sei da massiv was faul. Die V4 ist ein Anker. Klingt für mich als sei die Bremse nicht wirklich erfolgreich entlüftet. Ich würde das an deiner Stelle noch mal wiederholen und zwar unbedingt nach Anweisung... Evtl. kann dir ja auch jemand assistieren? Zu zweit finde ich die Entlüftungsprozedur sehr viel einfacher.Prüf auch mal ob alles richtig festgezogen ist (Entlüftungsnippel; Leitungsfittinge etc.)....

Viel Erfolg an der Entlüftungsspritze!


----------



## Vighor (5. Juli 2014)

Mein Lbs hat mir als tip mit gegeben um die bremse zum entlüften vom bike abzubauen und dafür zu sorgen das die Leitung gerade runter hangt.
Ausserdem soll es helfen Wenn das bike mit dem bremshebeldeckel los geschraubt über Nacht steht. Damit soll sich die Kunststof membran besser setzen, scheinbar kann es passieren das sich da ein Vakuum zieht und dann funktioniert die Bremse nicht


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Juli 2014)

Halte dich zum entlüften an das Video von Hope.
Beim einlegen der Gummimembran darauf achten das keine Luft darunter eingeschlossen wird.
Also schön langsam "einrollen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (20. Juli 2014)

sagt mal...
ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich im Stand bei gezogener Bremse das Rad -bzw. die Bremsbeläge- ein paar mm nach vorne & hinten bewegen kann? Der Bremssattel ist fest, die Bremsscheibe ebenfalls; es bleibt also für mein Verständnis nur die mögliche Bewegung in/an den Belägen (original Hope, organisch).
Währen der Fahrt ist davon natürlich nichts zu spüren (da irritiert mich vielmehr das leichte Vibrieren/Flexen der Gabel  )


----------



## Kharne (20. Juli 2014)

Bei Shimano ist das normal.


----------



## Brainman (20. Juli 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> sagt mal...
> ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich im Stand bei gezogener Bremse das Rad -bzw. die Bremsbeläge- ein paar mm nach vorne & hinten bewegen kann? Der Bremssattel ist fest, die Bremsscheibe ebenfalls; es bleibt also für mein Verständnis nur die mögliche Bewegung in/an den Belägen (original Hope, organisch).
> Währen der Fahrt ist davon natürlich nichts zu spüren (da irritiert mich vielmehr das leichte Vibrieren/Flexen der Gabel  )



Mal davon abgesehen das es sicher keine paar mm sind, soviel Platz ist da ja gar nicht, kann das eigentlich nicht sein.
Die Beläge haben ja seitlich gar nicht soviel Platz das da was wackeln könnte. Bist du sicher das es von der Bremse kommt ?
Ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Erlebnis dabei kam letztendlich raus das die Gabel der Übeltäter war.
Die Standrohre hatten im Casting leichtes Spiel also mussten neue Buchsen rein.
Jedenfalls hat bei mir in den letzten Jahren keine meiner Hope Bremsen irgendwo Spiel gehabt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Juli 2014)

Ich habe das Problem auch und bin mir sicher, dass es die Beläge sind. Aber es stört mich nicht besonders, also lasse ich es so


----------



## muzzLe123 (21. Juli 2014)

das kommt von den belägen, weil der reibwert zwischen scheibe und belag höher ist als zwischen belagplatte und bremskolben.
wenn du mit voller kraft den hebel ziehst und dann versuchst, tritt das wackeln meist nicht auf.
es kommt einem nur so stark vor, weil der reifen natürlich ein gewisses hebelverhältnis zum belag hat.

das ganze ist normal und komplett egal. im betrieb fällts sowieso nicht auf.


----------



## Caese (21. Juli 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das es sicher keine paar mm sind, soviel Platz ist da ja gar nicht, kann das eigentlich nicht sein.
> Die Beläge haben ja seitlich gar nicht soviel Platz das da was wackeln könnte. Bist du sicher das es von der Bremse kommt ?
> Ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Erlebnis dabei kam letztendlich raus das die Gabel der Übeltäter war.
> Die Standrohre hatten im Casting leichtes Spiel also mussten neue Buchsen rein.
> Jedenfalls hat bei mir in den letzten Jahren keine meiner Hope Bremsen irgendwo Spiel gehabt.



Mein erster Gedanke ging in Richtung Steuersatz (was man natürlich auch schnell testen kann); aber da ich hinten den selben "Effekt" habe, würde ich die Gabel&Steuersatz auschließen (weil man mich mit sowas immer leicht verunsichert, teste ich das nachher trotzdem nochmal  )



muzzLe123 schrieb:


> das kommt von den belägen, weil der reibwert zwischen scheibe und belag höher ist als zwischen belagplatte und bremskolben.
> wenn du mit voller kraft den hebel ziehst und dann versuchst, tritt das wackeln meist nicht auf.
> es kommt einem nur so stark vor, weil der reifen natürlich ein gewisses hebelverhältnis zum belag hat.
> 
> das ganze ist normal und komplett egal. im betrieb fällts sowieso nicht auf.



Das teste ich auch nochmal; auch, ob ich mit meinem Spiel im mm-Bereich übertrieben habe.

Wie gesagt, im Betrieb fällt es weder auf noch stört es - Ich betrachte nur alles, was mit meiner Bremsanlage zu tun hat, seeehr mistrauisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juli 2014)

ob es am steuersatz oder bremse liegt kannst du ganz einfach testet indem du das VR quer zu Fahrtrichtung stellst und dann das Bike in Fahrtrichtung hin und her wackelst...


----------



## skask (21. Juli 2014)

Man sollte nicht im Forum lesen. Jetzt muss ich nachher doch glatt mal bei gezogener Bremse am Rad wackeln


----------



## skask (21. Juli 2014)

Die Bremsscheibe bewegt sich relativ zum Sattel nicht. Alles irgendwie ein bisschen, die Gabel, der Reifen...... Aber nur eine Winzigkeit. An der Bremse (Tech M4) wackelt gar nichts.


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juli 2014)

beim wackeln finger an den übergang zwischen krone und steuersatz (bei quergestelltem vr) wenn da nix wackelt kannst du zumindest den steuersatz ausschließen.


----------



## MikeZ (21. Juli 2014)

Und wenn Du voll bremst und immer noch weiter fährst, drehst du den Reifen auf der Felge...
Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein. Scheibenbremsen am Bike sind keine Raketen-Technik...


----------



## Caese (21. Juli 2014)

im meinem Fall hat muzzLe123 recht; das deutlich höhrbare "ploppen/knacken", verbunden mit einem sicht- und spührbaren Ruck (allerdings keine paar mm wie ich zuerst geschrieben habe, sondern eher 0,5 mm) tritt nur auf, wenn die Bremse leicht angezogen - aber nicht bombenfest ist. Zieht man den Hebel voll durch, herrscht Stille. Wieder ein Geräusch am Rad erklärt, herrlich.

Was die Raketentechnik angeht: Nicht ganz! Und trotzdem gibt es nicht viele die alle Fehler, Geräusche und Probleme an dem doch recht wichtigen Bauteil adhoc erklären und lösen können


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Hey, ich bin mit meiner e4 sehr zufrieden, brachiale Bremswirkung, satte Optik!
Jetzt habe ich auf einer russischen Seite dieses heiße Teil entdeckt! 
Weiß irgendjemand wo man diese farbkombi kaufen kann???

Beste Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## Brainman (22. Juli 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin mit meiner e4 sehr zufrieden, brachiale Bremswirkung, satte Optik!
> Jetzt habe ich auf einer russischen Seite dieses heiße Teil entdeckt!
> Weiß irgendjemand wo man diese farbkombi kaufen kann???
> 
> ...




http://www.mag-russia.ru/p-tech_3_v4_red.htm
Die bieten schon seit Jahren farbige Hope Bremsen an (ob du auch welche bekommst weiß ich nicht).

Die Frage ist nur: Warum bieten nur die die an und nicht die vielen etablierten Händler Weltweit.


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Genau die Seite meinte ich!
Hab mich auch etwas gewundert, würde gern bei hope nach fragen aber das geht nur in England!


----------



## bummel42 (22. Juli 2014)

Weil sie garantiert selber eloxieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2014)

Und dann die Logos neu aufbringen? Sicher? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Dass sie selber eloxieren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die Logos werden mit einem Laser eingebrannt! Dazu kommt dass sie sich hochgradig strafbar machen würden, wenn sie es unter dem normalen hope tm verkaufen!
Ich lasse mir das morgen mal von nem russischen Kollegen übersetzen!
Ich habe gerade von einem Freund erfahren dass hope dieses Jahr 25 Jahre Jubiläum feiert. Zu diesem Anlass kommen 4 Special editions auf den Markt.
Eine rote Variante wird auch dabei sei, sieht genauso aus!!


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/hope-factory-tour-video-2014.html

Das Video zum Jubiläum und dazugehörige Bilder!


----------



## Brainman (22. Juli 2014)

Moritz3788 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/hope-factory-tour-video-2014.html
> 
> Das Video zum Jubiläum und dazugehörige Bilder!



Das Video zeigt lediglich die Hope Fabrik und ist Teil einer Factory Tour. Das hat nichts mit dem Jubiläum zu tun.
Die Webseite aus Rußland zeigt schon seit Jahren farbige Hope Bremsen.
Ob jemals jemand eine gekauft bzw. erhalten hat möchte ich anzweifeln, sonst gäbe es ja das ein oder andere Bild oder Bike mit den Teilen.
Speziell Goldene oder Blaue Bremsen habe ich noch nie gesehen (außer nachträglich selber Eloxierte)
Rote Sonder Editionen gab es ja schon.
Ob und wenn was es zum Jubiläum gibt weiß nur "HOPE"
Die hier wurden vor einem Jahr auf der Eurobike gezeigt



zu kaufen gab es die trotzdem nie, genauso wie den Lenker.


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Danke ich hab das Video auch gesehen 
Am Ende der Seite gibt es Bilder von verschiedenen tech3 bremsen (Gold, rot...)
Hope hat bereits gesagt dass farbige bremsen zum Jubiläum kommen, recht wahrscheinlich dass es diese sind. 
Hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## Vighor (22. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr schon ein halbes Jahr farbige Bremsen..


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Welche fährst du?


----------



## Vighor (22. Juli 2014)

Purple E4


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Juli 2014)

Gold wird wohl nicht dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Ok, die Purple ist ja schon länger in Serie. Sehr schickes Teil!
Warum sollte kein Goldene kommen?


----------



## Kharne (22. Juli 2014)

Weil sie kein Gold mehr machen. Purple ist der offizielle Ersatz. Hat wohl was mit den Mittelchen fürs Eloxieren zu tun.


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. Juli 2014)

Ok na ich bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Brainman (23. Juli 2014)

Farbige Hope Bremsen habe ich auch


----------



## Caese (23. Juli 2014)

hmmm, sehr chick! Wobei mir etwas Kontrast am Bremssattel gefallen würde.
Mich wundert, dass nach dem eloxieren die Maße alle noch passen. Hat das keine Rolle gespielt? 
Ich muss dazu sagen: Ich alles andere als ein Fachmann, man ließt ja nur hier und da...


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2014)

Hey,
würde gerne mein Race X2 zu einer Race Evo E4 umbauen. Bietet irgendein Onlineshop den E4 Sattel einzeln an. Wenn nicht, was kostet er in etwa? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (29. Juli 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hey,
> würde gerne mein Race X2 zu einer Race Evo E4 umbauen. Bietet irgendein Onlineshop den E4 Sattel einzeln an. Wenn nicht, was kostet er in etwa?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk




Schreib mal den User "Runterfahrer" an.
Ansonsten hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-e4-complete-caliper/rp-prod118638


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, ich schreibe ihn mal an. 100€+ ist allerdings so viel wie vermutet. Vielleicht komme ich besser wenn ich meine Race X2 verkaufe.


----------



## Butch (3. August 2014)

So,

es ist jetzt die Tech 3 E4 in 183/183 + Hope Floatingscheiben und Adapter geworden!
Soweit ist alles verbaut, lediglich die vordere Leitung muss ich noch kürzen.
Das Einstellen der Beläge war zuerst etwas ungewöhnlich, da ich ansonten nur die gute alte "Schrauben los - Hebel ziehen - Schrauben fest" Methode angewendet habe. Funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

Nach der ersten Tour habe ich festgestellt das die Scheiben stark quietschen (Wetter war trocken und warm).
Habt Ihr Erfahrung ob sich das legt, da ich das Paket evtl. noch mehr einfahren muss, oder gibt es andere Tips (hatte ich bei meinen vorherigen Bremsen nicht)?

VG
Butch


----------



## mhubig (3. August 2014)

@Butch das war bei mir auch am Anfang so ... legt sich aber wenn die erst etwas eingefahren sind.


----------



## napo (3. August 2014)

Ahoi hab eine 160er floating disc am Hinterrad montiert und die Scheibe klappert wie ein Sack schrauben. Kann man da was machen oder muss sowas ausgetauscht werden. 
Lg


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Wie kann die Scheibe denn klappern?


----------



## Mirko29 (3. August 2014)

Vielleicht schlecht vernietet. Du könntest versuchen die Scheibe umzutauschen...


----------



## napo (3. August 2014)

Ich schnippse da mit die Finger gegen und sie fängt an zu tanzen... Das gibt den ein metallisches Geräusch. Könnte da die Kombination 160er Scheibe und V4 Bremse schuld sein?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2014)

@ Butch: Sollte sich nach einer Weile geben, wenn alles richtig eingefahren ist. Könntest Du dann bitte auch mal eine Rückmeldung zur Bremsleistung geben? Im Bremsen-Unterforum war neulich etwas über viel zu wenig Power zu lesen, was mich gewundert hat, da meine Tech M4 mir hier überhaupt keinen Grund zur Klage gibt.

Vielleicht kann ja auch einer der anderen etwas dazu schreiben, der den direkten Vergleich hat: Sind Tech 3 E4 und Tech Evo M4 von der Leistung her auf einem Level?

@ Napo: Früher gab's ab und zu sich etwas lösende Floater, was dann dazu führte, dass der Reibring seitlich Spiel entwickelte. Habe ich jetzt schon lange nichts mehr von gelesen, aber vielleicht hast Du ja einen Ausreißer erwischt.


----------



## Ro_bby (7. August 2014)

weiß irgendjemand wo man die hope tech 3 e4 günstig bekommen kann?
Ich bräuchte dann auch die rotoren und am besten mit braided hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (7. August 2014)

@Geisterfahrer:
Mach ich, fahre noch 1-2 Wochen damit ich ein wenig mehr über die Bremsen sagen kann.

VG
Butch


----------



## skask (8. August 2014)

Ro_bby schrieb:


> weiß irgendjemand wo man die hope tech 3 e4 günstig bekommen kann?
> Ich bräuchte dann auch die rotoren und am besten mit braided hose


Schreib mal den User "Runterfahrer" an, findest du auch hier im Thread. Der ist offizieller Hope-Händler, da geht dann auch nichts schief.


----------



## neurofibrill (13. August 2014)

hatte jmd. das auch schon mal???

merke während einer tour (3-4 h, mäßig schlammig), dass der bremshebel (in meinem fall die VR bremse) nur mühsam und schwergängig nach dem bremsen in die völlig offene position zurückschnappt (also eher nicht schnappt). um so länger die tour, um so schlimmer wird es. beim tourstart war noch alles gut. bike wird mit dem gartenschlauch gereinigt und kommt in den keller. wenn ich mich dann 1-2 tage später entschließe danach zu schauen (entlüften...), ist alles wieder in butter.
ist mir mittlerweile schon 2 mal passiert. wenn ich wüßte woran es liegt, dann würde ich es beheben.

hat einer nen rat für mich?

ach so...tech3e4 natürlich, alles original (scheiben, adapter, beläge...)


----------



## Brainman (13. August 2014)

Bremse schleift nicht ?
Geht nur der Hebel nicht zurück ?


----------



## neurofibrill (13. August 2014)

ne, da schleift nix.
is nur der bremshebel.


----------



## bodytune (14. August 2014)

Ich hab die Tech M4 an meinem Rad, hervorragende Bremse eigentlich aber ich finde die Bedienkräfte doch sehr hoch, hat oder hatte jemand eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zur Tech3 E4 ???

würde es eventuell was bringen die neue Bremshebeleinheit der E4 an der M4 zu verbauen ??

Danke Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. August 2014)

@neurofibrill  Ich hatte das von dir beschriebene Phänomen auch schon mal, ich habe damals vermutet, dass irgendwas im/am Lager des Hebels klemmt, weil ich vorher viel durch Gestrüpp gefahren bin. Das Problem hat sich aber schnell von selbst gelöst und die Bremse war so auch noch voll funktionstüchtig. Ich habe nichts weiter unternommen.


----------



## Schildbürger (14. August 2014)

Mal ein paar Tropfen Ballistolöl in die Hebelmechanik geben.


----------



## neurofibrill (15. August 2014)

jetzt ist ja auch alles wieder i.o.
allerdings nervt das phänomen dann doch ganz ordentlich wenn es unterwegs einfach so aus heiterem himmel auftritt.
ist ja nicht gerade so, dass ich nur schotterwege fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. August 2014)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber von dem Bremsverhalten hat sich bei mir eigentlich nichts geändert, also ist das wohl kein Grund zur Besorgnis.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. August 2014)

bodytune schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tech M4 an meinem Rad, hervorragende Bremse eigentlich aber ich finde die Bedienkräfte doch sehr hoch, hat oder hatte jemand eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zur Tech3 E4 ???
> 
> würde es eventuell was bringen die neue Bremshebeleinheit der E4 an der M4 zu verbauen ??
> 
> Danke Gruß Jürgen



Jap! Ich hab es so verbaut. Der M4 Caliper ist super aber ich fand den alten Tech Hebel unergonomisch. Der neue ist um Welten besser.

Gruss


----------



## bodytune (17. August 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap! Ich hab es so verbaut. Der M4 Caliper ist super aber ich fand den alten Tech Hebel unergonomisch. Der neue ist um Welten besser.
> 
> Gruss


Ja a bissel komisch liegt er schon in der Hand wenn auch super einstellbar.

Ist denn die Bremsleistung höher bzw. die Bedienkräfte dadurch etwas geringer geworden ?
Danke Gr Jürgen


----------



## Martin1508 (18. August 2014)

Hope spricht von 5%. Es fühlt sich insgesamt aber einfach besser an. Hebel besser geformt, Übersetzungsverhältnis usw. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ich den Unterschied an Leistung erkenne. Ich erkenne aber, dass es sich besser anfühlt.

Ach so, die M4 macht noch mal einen Quantensprung mit der Leistung, sobald die Sinterbeläge drin sind. Etwas höheres "Arbeitsgeräusch" aber besser zu dosieren und richtig bissig.

Grüße


----------



## dergabbagandalf (18. August 2014)

Hi,
da ich auf langen Abfahrten mit der Bremsleistung meiner Tech Evo M4 nicht ganz zufrieden bin weil mir etwas Biss fehlt, möchte ich anstelle der standart/organischen Beläge (z.Z. die grünen organischen von SwissStop) auf gesinterte wechseln. Diese sollen die Bremse ja ( hoffentlich) noch bissiger machen, besonders wenn die Bremse auf Temperatur kommt. Sind die Beläge der M4 gleich der E4? In vielen Onlineshops komm ich da mit den Bezeichnungen durcheinander...wer kann mir da eine Quelle für gte Beläge nennen?


----------



## Martin1508 (18. August 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich auf langen Abfahrten mit der Bremsleistung meiner Tech Evo M4 nicht ganz zufrieden bin weil mir etwas Biss fehlt, möchte ich anstelle der standart/organischen Beläge (z.Z. die grünen organischen von SwissStop) auf gesinterte wechseln. Diese sollen die Bremse ja ( hoffentlich) noch bissiger machen, besonders wenn die Bremse auf Temperatur kommt. Sind die Beläge der M4 gleich der E4? In vielen Onlineshops komm ich da mit den Bezeichnungen durcheinander...wer kann mir da eine Quelle für gte Beläge nennen?


 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7403_Bremsbelaege-Mono-M4---Tech-M4.html

Here you go!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (18. August 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sind die Beläge der M4 gleich der E4?



Nein, sind sie nicht.

M4 Beläge Teile Nr.: HBSP 141
E4 Beläge Teile Nr.: HBSP 323


----------



## Trailpussy (19. August 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich auf langen Abfahrten mit der Bremsleistung meiner Tech Evo M4 nicht ganz zufrieden bin weil mir etwas Biss fehlt, möchte ich anstelle der standart/organischen Beläge (z.Z. die grünen organischen von SwissStop) auf gesinterte wechseln. Diese sollen die Bremse ja ( hoffentlich) noch bissiger machen, besonders wenn die Bremse auf Temperatur kommt. Sind die Beläge der M4 gleich der E4? In vielen Onlineshops komm ich da mit den Bezeichnungen durcheinander...wer kann mir da eine Quelle für gte Beläge nennen?



...meine V4 hatte auch in der Bissigkeit nachgelassen-trotz der gesinterten Belägen. Letzten Endes sollte man auch mal auf die Freigängigkeit und gleichmäßige Bewegung aller 4 Kolben achten, anstatt nur blind die Beläge zu tauschen. Bei mir habe ich alle 4 Kolben gemäß Videoanleitung von Hope gereinigt  und "reanimiert" (Video mit dem Titel "align and lubricate brake calipers" ist auf der Support Seite http://www.hopetech.com/how-to-videos/# ) Ein Kolben war ganz erlahmt und die der Bremsleitung gegenüberliegenden Kolben generell etwas langsamer/träger. Bei 4 Kolben Bremszangen ist das zwar nicht ungewöhnlich, aber es geht besser wenn man mal eine Wartung durchführt.

Nach der Prozedur, die deutlich anspruchsvoller bei einer 4 Kolben Bremse ist, als bei der in der Video Anleitung gezeigt 2 Kolben Zange (am besten mit einem dicken Imbus 2 der 4 Kolben blockieren) war die Bissigkeit wieder erschreckend und die Freude groß...im übrigen reanimiert man die Kolben bei einem Belagwechsel ja auch ein wenig, da man die Kolben ja komplett wieder zurückdrücken muss, um die  neuen Beläge in die Zange zu bekommen.... So und jetzt happy bremsing


----------



## danchoize (24. August 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon nen neuen XTR Shifter aus der 9000er Serie? Laut Hope soll das neue I-Spec II ohne Adapter passen. Aber das glaub ich nicht so ganz.



Also Ich hab jetzt beide Teile hier liegen und der neue 11fach XTR Shifter passt definitiv NICHT ohne Adapter an den Tech 3 Hebel. 

Leider hat das selbst bei mehrmaliger Nachfrage bei Hope keiner gewusst. Die haben immer behauptet das passt. 

I-Spec A (2013) - passt 
I-Spec B (2014) - passt 
I-Spec II (2015) - passt nicht 

Schade.


----------



## Kharne (24. August 2014)

Das sollte eigentlich aus den Shimano Specs ersichtlich sein...


----------



## Brainman (24. August 2014)

Ich fahre SRAM und brauch auch ein Adapter. Gibt schlimmeres.
Dazu kommt, die Bremse ist im Okt. 2013 in den Handel gekommen und da hat XTR (ohne Adapter)  gepasst.
Woher soll Hope wissen was Firma XYZ in einem Jahr raus bringt. Ich vermute mal das Hope auch davon ausgegangen ist I-Spec B und I-Spec II nicht wirklich anders ist.
Ich denke da ist eher Shimano der Ansprechpartner. Warum bringen die ständig neue Versionen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Info, jetzt wissen wir es wenigstens aus erster Hand das es nicht passt und brauchen nicht mehr Vermuten.


----------



## Parolli (31. August 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> hatte jmd. das auch schon mal???
> 
> merke während einer tour (3-4 h, mäßig schlammig), dass der bremshebel (in meinem fall die VR bremse) nur mühsam und schwergängig nach dem bremsen in die völlig offene position zurückschnappt (also eher nicht schnappt). um so länger die tour, um so schlimmer wird es. beim tourstart war noch alles gut. bike wird mit dem gartenschlauch gereinigt und kommt in den keller. wenn ich mich dann 1-2 tage später entschließe danach zu schauen (entlüften...), ist alles wieder in butter.
> ist mir mittlerweile schon 2 mal passiert. wenn ich wüßte woran es liegt, dann würde ich es beheben.
> ...


Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit der VR Bremse, Hebel ist leichtgängig, der Geberkolben kommt ganz langsam wieder raus! Hab sie heute entlüftet, keine Besserung, hätte mich auch gewundert! Schon erste Erkenntnisse was es sein könnte, mal bei Hope jachgefragt?

Danke Olli


----------



## neurofibrill (31. August 2014)

Parolli schrieb:


> Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit der VR Bremse, Hebel ist leichtgängig, der Geberkolben kommt ganz langsam wieder raus! Hab sie heute entlüftet, keine Besserung, hätte mich auch gewundert! Schon erste Erkenntnisse was es sein könnte, mal bei Hope jachgefragt?
> 
> Danke Olli


sorry, nein. so unerwartet wie es aufgetreten ist, hat es sich über nacht im keller wie von zauberhand ganz von selbst behoben.
interessant für mich ist, dass entlüften wohl nichts bringt. hatte ich ja ursprünglich auch vor.


----------



## Osti (2. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Tech3 Hebel auch für kleine Hände geeignet ist? Hatte mit dem Mini- und dem Moto-Hebel diesbzgl. seinerzeit keine Probleme. 

andere Sache, lässt sich der Tech3 Hebel an einen V2-Sattel bauen? Also technisch sollte das ja problemlos klappen, aber macht es auch Sinn (Übersetzungsverhältnis etc.)? War mit der V2 damals sehr zufrieden, nur die Hebel haben mich teilweise mit Zickereien genervt.... überlege gerade wieder von Saint auf Hope zurück zu wechseln...


----------



## Brainman (2. September 2014)

_*Kleine Hände und Tech3 Hebel*_: Kein Problem. Wenn du mit den Mini gut Klar gekommen bist, passen dir von den Ausmaßen her auch die Tech3.
_*V2 Sattel und Tech3 Hebel*_: Kein Problem. Sollte sogar besser sein als mit Tech Hebeln.
Von Shimano auf Hope wechseln


----------



## Parolli (2. September 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> sorry, nein. so unerwartet wie es aufgetreten ist, hat es sich über nacht im keller wie von zauberhand ganz von selbst behoben.
> interessant für mich ist, dass entlüften wohl nichts bringt. hatte ich ja ursprünglich auch vor.



Mittlerweile funktioniert mein Hebel auch wieder ganz normal, seltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (2. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> _*Kleine Hände und Tech3 Hebel*_: Kein Problem. Wenn du mit den Mini gut Klar gekommen bist, passen dir von den Ausmaßen her auch die Tech3.



sehr gut! 

_


Brainman schrieb:



* V2 Sattel und Tech3 Hebel*

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Brainman schrieb:


> : Kein Problem. Sollte sogar besser sein als mit Tech Hebeln.
> Von Shimano auf Hope wechseln



hab gerade gesehen, dass es die V2 auch serienmäßig mit den Tech2? Hebeln gibt/gab? Ist da ein großer Unterschied zwischen Tech2 und Tech3 Hebel? Habe die Hope-Bremsen seit der Moto V2 nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt....  davor hatte ich eigentlich alle "aktuellen" Hope-Bremsen M4, Mono4, Mono6, V2... 

laut Tech-Info auf der Hope-Seite liest sich der Tech3 Hebel schon sehr gut, v.a. die Anlenkung des Gebers. Bei mir haben die Hope-Hebel früher gerne mal Geräusche gemacht, das sollte durch die Anlenkung ja nun besser sein.... 

die V4 sähe optisch auch gut aus, aber irgendwie mag ich 2 Kolbenbremsen lieber und von der V2 weiss ich, dass sie extrem standfest war und zumindest vom Bremssattel null Zicken gemacht hat.


----------



## StillPad (8. September 2014)

Also ich hatte mit der V2 deutlich weniger Probleme als mit der V4 + Tech 3 Hebel.

Bei der V2 hattest du die großen Moto Hebel, dann kamm Tech, ein minimal geänderter Tech und dieses Jahr halt Tech 3
Der Tech 3 Hebel ist aber nix für Leute mit großen Händen/Fingern.

Ich bereue ehrlich gesagt den Umstieg auf V4+Tech3

Kann nur hoffen das sie für dich besser passt.


----------



## Osti (8. September 2014)

habe eher kleine Hände, daher wäre das schon ok  

mit dem Moto-Hebel war ich nicht ganz glücklich. Die Griffweiteneinstellung und BPC waren nicht gut gelöst und bei 4 Bremsen haben nahezu alle Hebel gequietscht. Da ich das Rad auch häufiger mal aufm Buckel trage, hatte ich auch immer mal wieder Luft, die aus dem AGB in die Leitung wanderte. Ich tendiere trotzdem eher zu V2 (zumindest was den Sattel angeht), da ich das direktere Feeling von 2 Kolben lieber mag, als das von 4 Kolben.


----------



## StillPad (9. September 2014)

Nun meine V4 hat mit den organischen Beläge noch immer nicht die Bremskraft der V2 erreicht.

Habe jetzt im Hope Test hier im Forum gelesen das die genau das selbe Problem hatten und mit den Sintermetall erst ein Anker bekommen haben.

Die hatte ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, weil es in all den Jahren noch nie vor kamm das ich mit Sinter mehr Bremskraft hatte.

Leider scheint es auch noch immer keine Alternativ Bremsbeläge zu gäben die nicht von Hope sind.

Bin in moment sehr stark am überlegen M4 Bremssättel zu besorgen, da man dort noch Coolstop und Swisstop Beläge bekommt.

Die Moto Hebel waren wirklich sehr unglücklich konstruiert, für mich waren sie aber ziemlig perfekt, da ich große Hände haben.
Da war alles auf Max. 
Die Tech 3 sind mir wiederrum zu klein und das nur ein Finger benutzen nervt extremst vorallen bei der schlechten Bremskraft.

Werde mal schaun ob ich die Tage die Sinter mal einbaue.


----------



## Osti (9. September 2014)

ok, dann wird's wohl die V2, die war mit den organischen Standard-Belägen schon gut und mit den Koolstop für mich perfekt. 

Ein aggressiveres Bremsverhalten hatte ich eigentlich bei allen Bremsen mit Sinterbelägen, allerdings muss meiner Meinung nach die Bremse auch drauf ausgelegt sein, dass sie die Wärme weg bringt, sonst geht die Bremskraft wieder etwas in den Keller. Sieht man bei den Shimano-Belägen mit den Kühlrippen ja sehr gut, die bringe ne Menge.


----------



## StillPad (9. September 2014)

Also ich hatte ja schon einige Bremsen und ich habe bisher noch nie gelebt das die Organischen schlechter waren.

Ich denke ich werde den Sinter nochmal ne Chance geben und wenn das auch nix ist wechsel ich wohl zu Shimano oder schaue ob ich alte M4 Bremssättel bekomme.
Habe nämlich erfahren das man nur noch die E4 jetzt bekommt und die ein ein bischen größere Bremsbeläge.
Wie gut darin die M4 halten würden kann ich so schlecht beurteilen.

Jedenfalls bin ich seit gut ein Jahr nicht zufrieden und da man eh so selten zum biken kommt will ich mich nicht dann noch ärgern.


----------



## phi-lip (9. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Leider scheint es auch noch immer keine Alternativ Bremsbeläge zu gäben die nicht von Hope sind.



Es gibt von Kool Stop mittlerweile Beläge für die V4.

http://www.koolstop.com/english/disc_hope.html ---> KS-D585

Ausprobiert habe ich sie allerdings noch nicht...


----------



## Brainman (9. September 2014)

Sind zumindest auch organische.
Ich für meinen Teil komme mit den gesinterten von Hope sehr gut klar sowohl in der E4 als auch in der V4.


----------



## skask (10. September 2014)

Die organischen brauchen länger, bis sie ein gebremst sind. Dann sind sie bei mir aber auch Einfingerstoppies. Tech M4, vorne 203, hinten 183, ich 90kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (10. September 2014)

phi-lip schrieb:


> Es gibt von Kool Stop mittlerweile Beläge für die V4.
> 
> http://www.koolstop.com/english/disc_hope.html ---> KS-D585
> 
> Ausprobiert habe ich sie allerdings noch nicht...



Ich habe nochmal direkt bei ein Bike Laden geguckt und siehe da etliche Anbieter für V4 Beläge.
Frag mich nicht wieso die Suche die Dinger nicht gefunden hat 

Naja wo es nun endlich Alternativen gibt kann man die erstmal testen.


@skask
Bei mir isses so das ich gerade mal auf gerader Strecke mit 1 Finger bremsen kann. Stoppie kann ich vergessen.

Beide Bremsen aber auch gleich schlecht von daher scheint es also kein Defekt zu sein.


----------



## RedSKull (11. September 2014)

Ich war erst letzte Woche wieder viel mit der V4 am Downhiller und der M4 am Enduro unterwegs und die Dinger sind auch mit den organischen Belägen brachial.

Nur bei Regen mit nassen Belägen und Scheiben passiert mit den organischen nicht viel bis sie heiß sind.
Leichtbauscheiben und Sinterbeläge war auch keine gute Wahl, das wird zu heiß, geht aber bei Regen gut.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal direkt bei ein Bike Laden geguckt und siehe da etliche Anbieter für V4 Beläge.
> Frag mich nicht wieso die Suche die Dinger nicht gefunden hat
> 
> Naja wo es nun endlich Alternativen gibt kann man die erstmal testen.
> ...



Da mir jetzt auch ein Satz Tech 3 V4 Bremsen zugelaufen ist: welche Anbieter für gesinterte Beläge gibt es denn noch die eine Onlinesuche nicht findet?

Danke.


----------



## Brainman (23. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da mir jetzt auch ein Satz Tech 3 V4 Bremsen zugelaufen ist: welche Anbieter für gesinterte Beläge gibt es denn noch die eine Onlinesuche nicht findet?
> 
> Danke.



Die Suche findet keine weil es keine gibt (soweit ich weiß) Kool Stop hat inzwischen welche für die V4 aber nur organische. (Laut deren Webseite)
Aber wozu auch. Die gesinterten Beläge von Hope sind sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2014)

Ok.
Hatte den Beitrag von Stillpad so verstanden, das es offline noch Anbieter gibt, die man online nicht findet.


----------



## StillPad (24. September 2014)

Ok dann haste mich falsch verstanden habe bei bike-components.de bei den anderen Anbietern geguckt.
Die Suche hat die noch nie aus gespuckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ok dann haste mich falsch verstanden habe bei bike-components.de bei den anderen Anbietern geguckt.
> Die Suche hat die noch nie aus gespuckt



Dann ist "bei ein Bike Laden geguckt" in diesem Post



StillPad schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal direkt bei ein Bike Laden geguckt und siehe da etliche Anbieter für V4 Beläge.
> ...



bike-components.de der Laden?


----------



## zotty (25. September 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ne, da schleift nix.
> is nur der bremshebel.


bin durch zufall auf diesen tread heute gestossen.
hatte dieses Problem auch. meine lösung: bei genaueren hin sehen war einfach.
wo der geber auf den hebel trifft ist eine halbmondscheibe aus edelstahl geschraubt, darunter liegt eine Gummidichtung/simmerring. diese Gummidichtung kann von dem geberkolben verkantet oder auch mitgenommen werden. am anfang selten aber mit der zeit immer öfter. bei wärme(aussentemperratur)fangen meist diese Probleme an. alte Gummidichtung erneuern fertig. glaube das ich 1.-€ dafür bezahlt habe.

die Ursache dieses Problems ist meist: der hebel kommt nicht schnell genug zurück und die schrauber meinen da müsste mal öl oder fett an den hebel. falsche schierung und gummi verliert seine Festigkeit. auch wenn das nur einmal falsch geschmiert wird, reicht das aus.

bei kollegen war der grund das der hebel so langsam(kam aber immer zu langsam zurück) war: die beiden Dichtungen am geberkolben waren verschlissen.


----------



## zotty (25. September 2014)

ich habe meine X2+M4, beide Modell 2012 gegen eine 785 shimano getauscht. war nie mit der Bremsleistung der beiden zufrieden.
egal ob organisch oder sinter beläge, fremde scheiben oder floater, grosse oder kleine scheiben. das ganze wurde nochmals verstärkt als ich auf 29´ende 2013 umgestiegen war.
habe auch sehr lange mit mir gehadert aber als ich von einem kollegen eine xt 785 auf einem 29´gefahren bin habe ich noch am gleichen tag die shimano gekauft.
die shimano sieht nicht so gut aus wie hope und die Ersatzteile bekommt man auch nicht alle zu kaufen. aber die bremse BREMST wie ich es mir vorstelle.
habe noch die hope stealth tech evo x2 in schwarz mit vielen Ersatzteilen zu verkaufen. wenn einer ein gutes Angebot per PM macht, kann er sie haben. habe sie noch nicht in den bikemarkt gesetzt.


----------



## StillPad (25. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> bike-components.de der Laden?


Ja, einfach mal bei Bremsbeläge gucken.

Wenn man dann bei Coolstop drauf klickt gibs 100 verschiedene Option, die die Suche leider nicht findet.
Darunter habe ich dann auch V4 Beläge gefunden


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. September 2014)

Perfekt. Merci!


----------



## 3K-Power (26. September 2014)

Ich fahr (nach m4/tech2 und magura mt8) nun auch wieder Hope... Die v4/tech3 mit den belüfteten Scheiben vo/hi und bin erst seit der Anschaffung der Scheiben damit zufrieden. Die Magura Scheiben waren der Bremse irgendwie nicht gewachsen; ich hab's aber auch drauf angelegt. 

Ich fahr die Bremse mit den organischen Belägen und muss feststellen; das is eine einwandfreie 1 Finger Bremse.

Nichts anderes habe ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Hope erwartet und diese Erwartungen wurden auch erfüllt. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wubu (4. Oktober 2014)

Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich jetzt auch Hope Bremsen (waren an einem Komplettbike dran), Hebel Race Evo, vorn M4 203mm, hinten X2 180mm, Scheiben Floating Mono. Das Bike hat laut Verkäufer 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel, Bremsen sollten also vollständig eingebremst sein. Erste Ausfahrt, gehe voll auf die Bremsen und....fahre einfach weiter! Habe die Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen müssen, um zum stehen zu kommen. Bremsleistung eine glatte 5! Und der Druckpunkt ist ein wenig schwammig. Nun habe ich hier einige Seiten überflogen und alle überschlagen sich vor Lob und Freude und ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso.

Mit der Bremse ist alles in Ordnung, also keine verölten Beläge/Scheiben, sie ist richtig eingestellt und entlüftet, alles ok. Wiegt ihr alle nur 60 Kg, fahrt nur XC oder bremst ihr gar nicht? Selbst die popelige Shimano SLX am anderen Bike mit 180mm Scheibe vorn hat wesentlich mehr Bremsleistung und einen knallharten Druckpunkt! Sogar meine alte Hayes 9 von 2005 ist besser!

Bevor ich sie abschraube frage ich mal in die Runde:
- habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt?
- bringen gesinterte Beläge tatsächlich mehr Bremsleistung?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Oktober 2014)

wubu schrieb:


> ... Habe die Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen müssen ...



Erstmal entlüften! Sonst wird das nix.


----------



## wubu (4. Oktober 2014)

Na die Beläge greifen schon ab der Hälfte des Hebelwegs, Druckpunkt ist auch halbwegs ok, es fehlt einfach nur die Power. Habe ja schon den Vorbesitzer angeschrieben, er sagte, sie sei sauber entlüftet und riet mir zu gesinterten Belägen.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß ich die letzten 4 Jahre die Formula The One gefahren bin, also in Sachen Bremsleistung verwöhnt bin bzw. andere Maßstäbe ansetze.


----------



## skask (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dem Käufer auch sagen, das alles supertiptop sei.
Fahre vorne auch die M4 und 203er Scheibe, allerdings mit Tech-Hebel.
Mit organischen Belägen und 100kg fahrfertig geht problemlos 1-Finger Stoppie. Kann in 75045 gerne besichtigt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hat das Bike länger gestanden und die Beläge / Scheiben sind oxidiert?
Es kommt schon mal vor das Bremsen nach längerer Standzeit nicht mehr richtig bremsen.
Ich würde die Beläge leicht abschleifen und mit Spirtus / Isopropylalkohol abspülen.
Die Scheiben leicht abschleifen und >mit den Löchern< ebenfalls abspülen.
Und wieder einbremsen.


----------



## Kharne (4. Oktober 2014)

Sicher dass alles eingestellt und in Ordnung ist? Denn du beschreibst verölte Beläge. Der schwammige Druckpunkt kommt bei den Hopes wenn die nicht sauber montiert sind, die Sättel haben ne Markierung an der die Bremsscheibe laufen muss, Bremse ziehen und dann festschrauben ist bei Hope nicht.


----------



## wubu (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich traue dem Verkäufer schon über den Weg, das Bike ist völlig in Ordnung und er hat schon Ahnung von der Materie. Da habe ich schon GANZ andere Erfahrungen gemacht!

Ich danke vielmals für die vielen Tips, ich werde mir den Kram die Tage genauer ansehen und bei Bedarf alles ausprobieren.


----------



## noie95 (11. Oktober 2014)

weiß jemand welchen hope scheiben adapter ich für eine v4 bremse brauch wenn ich an einem rahmen mit 180mm postmount aufnahme eine 203mm scheibe fahren will. aus den infos auf der hope homepage werde ich nicht schlau.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Oktober 2014)

Das müsste der HBMH sein; der überbrückt diese Spanne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noie95 (11. Oktober 2014)

bei bike components steht, das der für 183mm scheiben ist... was ja eigentlich keinen sinn macht. da nimmt man eigentlich unterlegscheiben...
das steht dort
*HBMH:*
- Bremszange: Postmount PM 9.74
- Bremsaufnahme: Postmount Gabel
- Scheibengröße: 183mm
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Scheibenbremsadapter-Mono-Tech-2-Tech-3-p24624/

ist das ev falsch was die schreiben?


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja die gehen aber von der 160er aufnahme am Rahmen aus. Der macht dann von 160 auf 183.

Somit macht der dann auch von 180 auf 203.

Die Adapter aller Hersteller (für den 20mm Sprung) sehen so aus; nur dass bei Hope eben die Verbindung etwas anders ausfällt wegen der 4 Kolben. 

Den E4 Kolben bringst auch in nem anderen Adapter unter; beim  V4 war's beim Trickstuff schon knapp; mit Hope Adaptern passt das dann auf Anhieb.

Es Gibt ja von Hope auch nur 2 (meines Wissens) PM/PM Adapter; HBMC und HBMH; von daher isses bei dir eben der HBMH.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noie95 (11. Oktober 2014)

danke!

weißt du auch, welche der normalen floating discs die am besten geeignetsten für die v4 bremse sind?
es gibt nach meinen recherchen drei:

- hbsp210:






- hbsp209:





- hbsp208:


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Oktober 2014)

Keine. An die V gehört die 3,5mm dicke innenbelüftete scheibe






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (11. Oktober 2014)

ne innenblüftete muß nicht sein.
die normale tuts auch. ich weiß eben nur nicht welches der lochmuster am besten bei der v4 funktioniert und auf der hope seite steht nix.
ev kann mir ein nutzer der v4 mit normalen floatings discs berichten


----------



## Brainman (11. Oktober 2014)

Das Lochmuster ist bei allen fast gleich, spielt also keine Rolle.
Kannst also alle nehmen nur auf die Größe musst du achten.
Kleiner als 180 macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Oktober 2014)

Täusch dich da nicht. 

Zum einen fahren die Kolben schon bei Neuzustand der Beläge recht weit aus (ich denk da an Verkanten) und zum anderen muss die Hitze Weg. Die Hitze geht in die Scheibe. Die kurz gefahrenen Magura Storm (noch mit das stabilste am Markt) hab ich glühend gebremst und die haben das sicheln angefangen. Hab dann auf die V Scheiben umgerüstet und jetzt geht auch die Bremse so richtig bei standesgemäßer Benutzung. 

Alles andere is dann leider nur Optik wenn man die Bremse nicht entsprechend kombiniert.

Aber das is nur meine Meinung.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich täusche mich da nicht.
Ich fahre selber zwar die V4 Scheiben, aber es gibt hier im Forum mehr als Genug Leute die normale Floatings benutzen und keinerlei Probleme haben. Und die Kolben können bei Floatings auch nicht "verkannten". Die V4 Scheibe ist 1,5 mm dicker als die "normalen" das heißt die Kolben müssen auf jeder Seite 0,75mm weiter raus als bei V4 Scheiben. Das halte ich für irrelevant.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Oktober 2014)

Das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, du hast nur grad noch zeischenrein gepostet während ich noch geschrieben hab...

Es ist auch nur meine persönliche Meinung dass man die V auch mit der dazugehörigen Scheibe fährt; dann wird die auch erst mal richtig bissig wie das sein sollte. So mein Empfinden nachdem ich das mit normal dicken Scheiben probiert habe.

Die andere Sache ist; wer sich die V4 kauft der sollte auch das Geld für die passenden Scheiben haben. 

Für mich ist das wie Porsche fahren und dann Ling Long Reifen aufziehen..

Wenn der Kolben schon im Neuzustand 0,75mm weiter raus ist, dann nochmal gut 1mm verschleiß am Belag dazu rechnen. Weiß nicht ob das gut tut unbedingt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. Oktober 2014)

@3K-Power Was bist du denn gefahren, dass du die Scheiben zum glühen bringen konntest? 

Ich habe mal ein paarhundert Höhenmeter nur mit meiner MT2 am Hinterrad bei Highspeed vernichtet. Die scheibe war danach zwar ein bisschen blau aber geglüht hat sie immer noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (11. Oktober 2014)

Da hat nicht nur die Scheibe geglüht; da haben auch die organischen Beläge geraucht und gestunken wie ein alter Kamin. Dafür hab ich eine spezielle Abfahrt hier wo ich schon die eine oder andere Bremse an ihre Grenzen gebracht habe. 

Die Avid Code R hatte keinen Druckpunkt mehr; die MT8 hat auch nen schwammigen Druckpunkt bekommen; bei der Hope m4 damals haben mal KCNC Scheiben geglüht und die Lackachicht auf den Stirnseiten der Scheibe hat Blasen geschoben...

Lediglich die Hope Bremsen haben ansich und mit qualmenden Belägen nie den Druckpunkt verloren. 

Die 180er Magura Storm hinten hat mit der V4 auch geglüht und auch wieder der Belag gestunken (organisch); Bremsleistung is aber hier nur wegen des "schmierigen" Belages in die Knie gegangen. Die Scheibe war hinterher halt hinüber. Verzogen.

Gleiches Prozedere dann mit der belüfteten Scheibe und bis auf einige Zeit mit Knistern an der Scheibe beim Abkühlen keine Abstriche am System feststellbar.

Am Ende geht's nur immer drum die Hitze abzuführen. Um so dicker die Scheibe um so besser wird das Gelingen; das ist am Rad nicht anders als am Auto. 

....ach und ne 180er ice tech Scheibe hab ich auch mal auf diese Weise ruiniert; ich wollt mal schauen ob der Alukern tatsächlich weich wird; er wird es 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann euch nur zu den Shimano IceTech Scheiben raten. Funktioniert sagenhaft. Ich hatte bei mehreren Hope Scheiben das Problem dass der Reibring Spiel hatte was nerven kann. Fahre seit 2 Jahren die IceTech mit einer M4 und jetzt V4 - keine Geräusche, kein Fading und schöne Optik (für mich).


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (24. Oktober 2014)

Pimp Up my X2...kann mir jemand sagen, ob es die Überwurfmuttern am Bremshebel auch in Schwarz gibt


----------



## MikeZ (24. Oktober 2014)

Für die Bremsleitung? Von Hope meines Wissens nicht, aber von Goodridge. Dann aber nur mit entsprechender Leitung.
Oder Du machst es wie ich und nimmst schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch...


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja für die Bremsleitung am Anschluß an den Bremshebel.
Dann frag ich mal beim Eloxierer an. Schrumpfschlauch finde ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2014)

Kann man Edelstahl eloxieren?


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (24. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kann man Edelstahl eloxieren?


keine Ahnung..deswegen will ich nachfragen


----------



## Brainman (24. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt von Goodrige auch schwarze Stahlanschlüsse aber wie die das machen weiß ich nicht.
Sehen farblich auf jeden Fall anders aus als eloxiertes Alu.
Wenn du Stahlflexleitungen hast passen auch die Goodrige Anschlüsse nur eben nicht bei den schmaleren Kunststoffleitungen.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (24. Oktober 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Es gibt von Goodrige auch schwarze Stahlanschlüsse aber wie die das machen weiß ich nicht.
> Sehen farblich auf jeden Fall anders aus als eloxiertes Alu.
> Wenn du Stahlflexleitungen hast passen auch die Goodrige Anschlüsse nur eben nicht bei den schmaleren Kunststoffleitungen.


Du hast in deinem Album ne grüne Hope. Wie hasten das gemacht...sieht doch nach Eloxal aus, aber egal wie, Hauptsache die Mutter wird gescheit schwarz


----------



## Brainman (24. Oktober 2014)

Brodie_Expresso schrieb:


> Du hast in deinem Album ne grüne Hope. Wie hasten das gemacht...sieht doch nach Eloxal aus, aber egal wie, Hauptsache die Mutter wird gescheit schwarz


Die sind eloxiert, ist aber alles aus Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brodie_Expresso (24. Oktober 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Die sind eloxiert, ist aber alles aus Alu.



Ok und Danke...für die X2 wird es eine Überwurfmutter in Alu bestimmt nicht geben.


----------



## Aalex (13. November 2014)

kann mir hier jemand sagen, was die Hebeleinheit der Tech 3 alleine wiegt?

heißt ohne Anschlüsse. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Formula the one Hebelage an die Bremse zu stricken. Hab am HT (M4) gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Brainman (13. November 2014)




----------



## loam (24. November 2014)

An die Hope Gemeinde.
Reicht am Downhiller eine E4 im Grunde aus? Oder sollte ich dann doch lieber zur mir bekannten Saint greifen?
Die V4 fällt denke ich raus, weil die mit den innenbelüfteten Scheiben etc. dann sehr teuer wird.


----------



## Brainman (24. November 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen das du die V4 auch mit normalen Scheiben fahren kannst, reicht die E4 auch aus.


----------



## Runterfahrer (24. November 2014)

Die E4 ist aber keine DH Bremse! Bei schweren Fahrern def. nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Brainman (24. November 2014)

Ja gut bei +100kg mag das sein.
Allerdings stand bis vor kurzem auch auf der Hope Internetseite die E4 noch als Downhill tauglich.
Inzwischen steht da nur noch die V4.


----------



## loam (24. November 2014)

Okay, das hört sich super an. Bin mit Ausrüstung "nur" um die 80kg. Also denke ich in Ordnung. Hmmmm auf was fällt die Wahl?!
Neue Saint oder mal ne Hope E4? Ich hätte ja schon Bock mal die Hope zu testen.


----------



## john79ktm (25. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Möchte mir für mein Enduroaufbau nun eine E4 mit 203mm Dächle Trickstuff Bremsscheiben neu zulegen...
Ach ja, wiege derzeit um die 93kg und bin hauptsächlich auf Endurotouren unterwegs, wobei nä. Jahr der ein oder andere Bikepark häufiger aufgesucht werden wird.
Jetzt meinte jemand zu mir, sollte mal über die Kombination vorne E4, hinten X2 nachdenken.... ihm wurde mal erklärt das es einige Vorteile bringen würde... krieg die aber jetzt gerade nicht mehr so auf die Kette...
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (25. November 2014)

Wiege in etwa gleich und habe vorn wie hinten die E4 mit 203mm scheiben. 
Wüsste nicht, was die x2 hinten für Vorteile bringen sollte. (außer vielleicht geringeres Gewicht) 

Wenns es steil bergab geht und man geländebedingt die Hinterbremse mehr nutzt, bin ich froh drüber auch hinten einen 4-Kolben-Anker zu haben. Wenn ich mit Ausrüstung an 0,1t kratze, wüsste ich auch nicht, was es mir bringen sollte an der bremse 100g zu sparen und dafür auf ein Plus an bremskraft zu verzichten. 
Ist aber sicher Ansichtssache... 

P. S. Die Dächle Disc ist toll konstruiert und sauber verarbeitet, aber auf meine Hope Floating Discs will ich nicht mehr verzichten müssen. Wenns die Dächle als Floating-Scheibe gäbe, wer das was anderes... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## john79ktm (25. November 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die erste Antwort.

Tendiere persönlich auch eher für die E4 als Komplettanlage, da ich auch nicht so aufs Gewicht der Parts achte.
Habe zuvor ne gebrauchte Avid Code montiert gehabt und wollte mir nun was feines neues zu Weihnachten gönnen....

PS: Die Trickstuff Scheiben habe ich schon daheim.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (25. November 2014)

Wiege mit Ausrüstung auch um 100kg und hatte Anfang vom Jahr einen Ausfall der VR M4 Tech.
(Ölverlust durch einen Haarriss im Gehäuse)
Wenn du dann nur noch eine M4 183 hinten hast, merkt man sehr schnell, wie knapp bemessen diese ist.
Fading kurz vor dem Ende vom Trail und ein ungewollter 3m Drop waren die Folge!
War geil, muss ich aber nicht noch mal haben.
Entscheide am liebsten selbst, welchen Sprung ich nehme!

Fahre jetzt die V4 und bin bis jetzt enorm zufrieden!
Sie bedarf allerdings eine penible Montage ums sie schleifrei zu bekommen.


----------



## Dakeyras (25. November 2014)

john79ktm schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für die erste Antwort.
> 
> Tendiere persönlich auch eher für die E4 als Komplettanlage, da ich auch nicht so aufs Gewicht der Parts achte.
> Habe zuvor ne gebrauchte Avid Code montiert gehabt und wollte mir nun was feines neues zu Weihnachten gönnen....
> ...



Hatte vorher auch ne Code. 
Wunder dich nicht, dass der Druckpunkt etwas weicher ist. Die Code ist etwas härter, dafür aber sehr digital. Zwischen auf und zu war da nicht viel. 
Die Hope ist deutlich besser zu dosieren, hat dafür aber keinen knallharten Druckpunkt. (soll nicht heißen, das die Hope einen schwammigen Druckpunkt hat. Im Gegenteil, der DP ist sehr klar zu spüren und wandert auch nicht.  Fühlt sich lediglich etwas weicher an als die Code) 
Bremskraft und Temperaturstabilität ist bei der Hope besser. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (25. November 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hatte vorher auch ne Code.
> Wunder dich nicht, dass der Druckpunkt etwas weicher ist. Die Code ist etwas härter, dafür aber sehr digital. Zwischen auf und zu war da nicht viel.
> Die Hope ist deutlich besser zu dosieren, hat dafür aber keinen knallharten Druckpunkt. (soll nicht heißen, das die Hope einen schwammigen Druckpunkt hat. Im Gegenteil, der DP ist sehr klar zu spüren und wandert auch nicht.  Fühlt sich lediglich etwas weicher an als die Code)
> Bremskraft und Temperaturstabilität ist bei der Hope besser.
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben. Habe nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit beim aktuellen Downhiller Aufbau mal eine Saint gewählt. Und, was soll ich sagen. Das Dingen wird nicht umsonst in den Himmel gelobt. Ergonomie des Hebels ist ein Traum, toll zu dosieren und mega standhaft. Gewicht ist mir bei 92Kilo nackig und ca. 17 Kilo Rad grad scheißegal.


----------



## indian66 (28. November 2014)

Weiß jemand ob ich ohne weitere Umbauteile von Stahlflex auf Plastikbremsleitung umbauen kann?  Ich glaube die Hülsen an der Klemmung sind bei Stahlflex größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (28. November 2014)

Du brauchst neue Überwurfmuttern. Die Bohrung bei den Stahlflexmodellen ist größer. Neue Oliven und Leitungseinsätze würde ich aber auch empfehlen.


----------



## loam (29. November 2014)

Welche Utensilien zum entlüften empfiehlt ihr zu kaufen ?


----------



## Kharne (29. November 2014)

Trickstuff Bleedkit


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Trickstuff Bleedkit


Geldverschwendung.
Check: http://www.hopetech.com/how-to-videos/
Gummischlauch und Fläschchen aus dem Baumarkt reichen.


----------



## Radfahrer123 (29. November 2014)

Stimmt, wofür da extra was kaufen, wenn es super ohne Kit geht? Was aber am besten ist, wenn man auch ein paar hartnäckige Bläschen hat, dann nehme ich noch eine Spritze und drücke nochmal nachm Abklopfen in die andere Richtung. habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen und habe so dann auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht falls es so wie auf dem Video nicht ausreicht


----------



## loam (29. November 2014)

Okay. Weiss einer auswendig welche Schlauchgröße (Durchmesser) man kaufen muss?


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. November 2014)

roq schrieb:


> Okay. Weiss einer auswendig welche Schlauchgröße (Durchmesser) man kaufen muss?


Der Innendurchmesser sollte so bei 2,5 bis 3mm liegen.

Wenn vom Sattel aus in Richtung Hebel gedrückt wird, kann es passieren, dass am Entlüftungsnippel erneut Luft in das System gelangt. Ich entlüfte regelmäßig Hope Bremsen. Fast immer so wie im Video, bisher völlig problemlos.


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. November 2014)

Na ich werd dann auch mal nen Videoseminar belegen  War heut in der Post .Mein Wheinachtsporno 


 
Mein dank an Runterfahrer für den Umbau und Liefern


----------



## Kharne (29. November 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Geldverschwendung.



Nein, dann hat man einmal ein vernünftiges und ist der Held, wenn im Freundeskreis mal wieder ne Magura MT oder Avid Elixir rumzickt


----------



## Kharne (29. November 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Geldverschwendung.



Nein, dann hat man einmal ein vernünftiges und ist der Held, wenn im Freundeskreis mal wieder ne Magura MT oder Avid Elixir rumzickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. November 2014)

Ne Magura MT verwendet Mineralöl. Übrigens funktioniert meine seit 3 Jahren enorm gut und hat mit den richtigen Belägen (Koolstop) und Scheiben (Avid HS1) nicht weniger Bremskraft als meine Hope E4! Druckpunkt ist auch nicht schlechter.
Dafür sieht die Hope natürlich 10 mal geiler aus 

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Hat vielleicht jemand die E4 sowohl mit HS1, als auch mit Hope-Scheiben gefahren und kann mir sagen wie sich die Hope im Vergleich zur Avid anfühlt?


----------



## Kharne (30. November 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Ne Magura MT verwendet Mineralöl.



Und? Spritzen und Schläuche immer gut auswaschen, dann passt das.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. November 2014)

Macht sinn  an diese Möglichkeit hatte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Kharne (30. November 2014)

Man kann sich das Kit natürlich auch 2 Mal kaufen, da freut sich Trickstuff


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Dezember 2014)

Quatsch, Spritzen aus der Apotheke und ein Stück Schlauch aus dem Baumarkt / Aquarienzubehör, Tierhandlung reichen.
Früher:




Heute:


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand von euch die Tech Hebel zusammen mit einem Reverb Remote Hebel am Lenker und kann mir sagen wie das zusammen passt?  
Am besten noch nen Foto dazu


----------



## Girl (1. Dezember 2014)

Passt wunderbar


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Dezember 2014)

...und ich dachte immer "nie ohne (Griff)gummi"!


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Dezember 2014)

Würde die Leitung auch ober dran vorbei passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (1. Dezember 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte immer "nie ohne (Griff)gummi"!



Aufbauphase in letzten Zügen des neuen Rades


----------



## dergabbagandalf (2. Dezember 2014)

@Girl: Scheiße man! Ich hab eine Tech EVO M4 als Bloddy Mary Edition und will mich aus optischen Gründen höchst ungern davon trennen, obwohl die Tech3 E4 die bessere Bremse sein soll. Jetzt seh ich deine roten Tech3 Hebel! Wie bist du denn daran gekommen? Selber eloxiert?


----------



## Brainman (2. Dezember 2014)

Selbst eloxiert wohl eher nicht dann wäre der Tech3 Schriftzug weg.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (2. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, wie ich mittlerweile auch selber herausgefunden habe schien es eine limited edition gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Girl (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin sie noch nicht gefahren, ist auch eine V4. Aber warum soll die E4 besser funktionieren als die Tech 2 Evo?


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Geile hope Bremse zu kaufen,  hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich und kann mir einen Tipp geben.  Zur Wahl stehen:

Tech 3 e4  für 320 Euro, neu 

Oder

Tech 2 Evo m4 für 230 Euro,  ein Jahr alt 

Ich frage mich halt ob die 100 Euro mehr für das neue Modell was bringen??  

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. Dezember 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Geile hope Bremse zu kaufen,  hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich und kann mir einen Tipp geben.  Zur Wahl stehen:
> 
> Tech 3 e4  für 320 Euro, neu
> 
> ...



Ja, weil der Tech 3 Hebel schon viel besser passt als der alte Tech2. Die Unterschiede am Sattel mag ich nicht zu beurteilen aber der Hebel ist deutlich besser. Habe meine alte M4 mit dem Tech3 Hebel aufgerüstet.

Sehr geil!


----------



## zx10rr (4. Dezember 2014)

dergabbagandalf schrieb:


> @Girl: Scheiße man! Ich hab eine Tech EVO M4 als Bloddy Mary Edition und will mich aus optischen Gründen höchst ungern davon trennen, obwohl die Tech3 E4 die bessere Bremse sein soll. Jetzt seh ich deine roten Tech3 Hebel! Wie bist du denn daran gekommen? Selber eloxiert?



Es gibt doch ein paar Leute im Forum die eloxieren. Hab ich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Die Schriftzüge siehst du dannach genauso durch falls sie gelasert sind - wie bei Hope üblich.


----------



## Lennart (14. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne eher theoretische Frage: wann wäre welche Kombination sinnvoll: *X2 203/180* gegenüber *E4 180/160*?

Was mir bisher an Argumenten für / gegen die X2-Variante eingefallen ist: 
+ geringerer Preis
+ wahrscheinlich besserer Druckpunkt / weniger Hebelweg
+ weniger Fehlerquellen (Kolben etc)
± wahrscheinlich höherer Belagverschleiß, dafür weniger auf der Scheibe
± Gewicht wohl ziemlich ähnlich 
- große Scheiben anfälliger für Schleifen oder Beschädigung
- bessere Leitungsführung (innen) am E4-Sattel

Was mich vor allem noch interessiert:
→ Bremsleistung?
→ Dosierbarkeit?
→ Standfestigkeit? Größere Scheiben leiten vermutlich Wärme besser ab als größerer Sattel?


----------



## 3K-Power (14. Dezember 2014)

Größere Scheiben bedeutet auch mehr Hebelarm; ergo mehr Bremskraft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennart (14. Dezember 2014)

Schon klar. Die Frage ist ja wieviel das ausmacht im Vergleich zur E4 (also stärkerer Bremse) mit kleinerer Scheibe.


----------



## zotty (15. Dezember 2014)

Lennart schrieb:


> Schon klar. Die Frage ist ja wieviel das ausmacht im Vergleich zur E4 (also stärkerer Bremse) mit kleinerer Scheibe.


habe die x2 und m4 mit gleichen scheiben gefahren. 
der für mich spürbare unterschied war die standfestigkeit zu gunsten der m4 und x2 druckpunkt etwas früher.


----------



## zx10rr (17. Dezember 2014)

Auf große Scheiben würde ich bei entsprechendem Geländeeinsatz nicht verzichten - egal welcher Bremssattel.
Ich fahre mit 85kg Vollausstattung vorne 203 und hinten 180er Scheiben am Enduro.
An den letzten 3 Bikes waren das Vorne/Hinten: E4/X2, V2/V2 und jetzt V4/E4.


----------



## 3K-Power (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich musste an der v4 (vorne und hinten) feststellen, dass sich die gewünschte (entsprechend dem System) bremsleistung erst mit den dicken Scheiben einstellt. Mit magura Storm Scheiben (203/180) war das längst nicht so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loam (17. Dezember 2014)

Hmm mach mich nicht schwach. Will die mit den normalen Floating fahren.


----------



## zx10rr (17. Dezember 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich musste an der v4 (vorne und hinten) feststellen, dass sich die gewünschte (entsprechend dem System) bremsleistung erst mit den dicken Scheiben einstellt. Mit magura Storm Scheiben (203/180) war das längst nicht so.



Was meinst du mit den dicken Scheiben? Die originalen zweiteiligen Hope?

Oder gar die innenbelüfteten? Die sind m.M. nur für den reinen Downhill mit langen Abfahrten sinnvoll - aber ich hab sie noch nicht ausprobiert!

Ich bin mit den floating Hope oder jetzt den zweteiligen Formula noch nie an die Grenzen gestoßen. Über 1800hm Abfahrt am Stück ala Gardasee 601 kein Problem. Jederzeit 1 Finger Stoppie möglich.

Was ich jedoch gemerkt habe: um die volle Leistung zu entfalten müssen die Sättel penibel ausgerichtet werden und man muss daurauf achten das beide Beläge gleichzeitig die Scheibe berühren. Ist nicht immer so leicht da nicht alle Kolben gleichschnell ausfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (17. Dezember 2014)

Mir hat die Investition auch net grad geschmeckt aber es war die Sache wert... Die Bremse wird von mir mittlerweile in jeder Situation als reine 1-Finger-Bremse genutzt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Dezember 2014)

roq schrieb:


> Hmm mach mich nicht schwach. Will die mit den normalen Floating fahren.



Das passt. Kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## Kharne (17. Dezember 2014)

Lennart schrieb:


> Mal ne eher theoretische Frage: wann wäre welche Kombination sinnvoll: *X2 203/180* gegenüber *E4 180/160*?
> 
> Was mir bisher an Argumenten für / gegen die X2-Variante eingefallen ist:
> + geringerer Preis
> ...



Eine Fahrradbremse überzudimensionieren ist extrem schwer. Wir reden hier nicht von Autos, wo Bremssättel und Scheiben richtig was wiegen und damit echte Einflüsse haben (ungefederte, rotierende Masse kontra Fahrwerk). 
Also: 203/180 mit E4. Wenn du doch schon die E4 haben willst, dann hat das doch seinen Grund, oder? Ne X2 kann man sich an nen XC Renner pappen, oder wenn man genau weiß dass sie ausreicht als /Enduro-)Rennfahrer montieren, für "den normalen Hobbybiker" würde ich aber immer die dickere nehmen


----------



## Lennart (17. Dezember 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Also: 203/180 mit E4. Wenn du doch schon die E4 haben willst


Naja das ist jetzt deine Interpretation. Seit einiger Zeit fahre ich die XT 785 mit 180/160. Das Teil ist ein Anker und reicht für alles, was ich mit dem Rad anstelle. Einzig die Dosierbarkeit bei geringer Geschwindigkeit auf losem Untergrund finde ich suboptimal. Die klassische Hope-Alternative wäre ja aktuell die E4. Ich vermute allerdings, dass mir bei der X2 der Druckpunkt besser gefällt. Ich hatte schon mal eine Race X2 allererster Serie. Den Unterschied zwischen 160er und 180er Scheibe habe ich als recht drastisch in Erinnerung, war mir am 29er VR aber immer noch zu wenig. Dosierbarkeit war super. Nun gabs nach dem Race ja den Race Evo Hebel mit (minimal?) mehr Bremskraft und entsprechend sollten die aktuellen Tech3 auch kräftiger sein als die erste Race-Hebelgeneration. Also neuer Hebel + 26" / 203 mm statt 29" /180 mm, denke das könnte gut passen...


----------



## Kharne (17. Dezember 2014)

Warum wechseln, wenn dir die XT ausreicht? ^^


----------



## Lennart (17. Dezember 2014)

Fährt halt nicht jeder nur DH/FR/Bikepark. Bei technischen, langsamen Stellen gefällt mir die digitale "initial bite" Charakteristik der Shimano-Bremsen mit servo-wave weit weniger als die Dosierbarkeit der Hope Bremse.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Dezember 2014)

Gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber ich habe noch einige wenige Christmals Bundle von Hope da. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## loam (21. Dezember 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal eine Frage an die Hopespezialisten!
Verzeiht wenn die Frage hier schon mal gestellt wurde,hab aber wenig Lust die 20 Seiten komplett zu lesen.

Gibt es für den Bremssattel der Tech 3 E4 auch gerade Anschlußverschraubungen für die Bremsleitung?

Komme bei meinem Rahmen mit den 90 Grad Anschlüssen nicht hin.
Vielen Dank im voraus,Gruß Dieter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (24. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an die Hopespezialisten!
> Verzeiht wenn die Frage hier schon mal gestellt wurde,hab aber wenig Lust die 20 Seiten komplett zu lesen.
> 
> Gibt es für den Bremssattel der Tech 3 E4 auch gerade Anschlußverschraubungen für die Bremsleitung?
> ...



https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...g-fuer-5mm-Leitung-Kunststoff-Leitung-p11270/


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke schön,werd ich direkt bestellen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Dezember 2014)

Noch eine Frage an die Hopespezialisten und Gripshift-Liebhaber (wie mich)....möchte mir Ende Januar eine Tech 3 E4 zulegen und habe hier einiges über "zu kurze Hebel" in Verbindung mit Gripshiftern gelesen.

Mir ist klar, dass die Hope eine 1-Fingerbremse ist aber reicht der Weg zum Hebel aus oder ist er gar zu kurz?

Erfahrungen? Wie lang ist der Hebel? 

Danke und Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## 3K-Power (31. Dezember 2014)

Guten Rutsch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juergets (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr sie mit Gripshift und habe überhaupt keine Probleme, wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal 2 Finger benützen will. Kurz und gut sie sind nicht zu kurz)


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Januar 2015)

Fahre ebenfalls mit Gripshift und die Hebellänge ist gar kein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Januar 2015)

Ihr seid echt klasse...vielen Dank! Ein Grund mehr sich eine Hope zu kaufen, ist diese tolle community


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2015)

Sagt mal Leute,  ist es bei euch auch so das bei den "zacken"  der Bremsscheibe der obere mm nicht genutzt wird?  

Ist mir bei meiner e4 gerade aufgefallen nach dem ich die Bremsscheiben nach den ersten Metern betrachtet habe......


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Januar 2015)

Ist bei der V4 mit V4 Scheiben nicht so.

Hast Hope Adapter und Hope Scheiben verbaut?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Januar 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute,  ist es bei euch auch so das bei den "zacken"  der Bremsscheibe der obere mm nicht genutzt wird?
> 
> Ist mir bei meiner e4 gerade aufgefallen nach dem ich die Bremsscheiben nach den ersten Metern betrachtet habe......



Die Floated Disks, oder? Scheint normal zu sein. Hatten meine auch.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2015)

Ja,  die Floatet disks. 

Habe vorne ne Lyrik mit hope Adapter und hinten direkt ne Rahmenaufnahme für 180 er Scheibe. 

Überlege ob ich so fahren soll oder unter die Sattel dünne u Scheiben legen soll um das auszugleichen!?


----------



## Brainman (11. Januar 2015)

Ich würde es so lassen. Solange die Bremse funktioniert und nicht schleift wozu was ändern.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte dadurch vermeiden das an den Bremsscheiben irgendwann eine Kante entsteht..


----------



## Brainman (11. Januar 2015)

In dem Fall probiere es einfach mal mit einer U-Scheibe.


----------



## gunznoc (11. Januar 2015)

Ich würde es so lassen. Wenn du oben einen minimalen Rand hast, ist es doch ok. 
Hast du gar keinen Rand, besteht wieder die Möglichkeit, einen Teil des Belages nicht zu nutzen. 

Bremsscheiben am Auto haben in der Regel auch ein paar mm ungenutze Fläche außen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Januar 2015)

Hatte diesen Rand in Verbindung mit der V4 und Floating-Disc auch, ist mir aber erst beim Belagswechsel aufgefallen. Hab es mit Unterlegscheiben unter dem Sattel gelöst. Bei den neuen Belägen war die ganze Zeit ein sehr unangenehmer Schleifton entstanden, nun wird die Reibfläche eigentlich komplett genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich habe es jetzt so gelassen... 
Wenn ich u Scheiben nehme, würde am Belag ein kleiner Rand stehen bleiben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2015)

Woher bekomm ich denn eine Überwurfmutter (die die die Olive reindrückt) in schwarz?


----------



## neurofibrill (24. Januar 2015)

oh, das würde mich auch interessieren...
habe ich bis jetzt noch nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Brainman (24. Januar 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich denn eine Überwurfmutter (die die die Olive reindrückt) in schwarz?



Von Hope gibt es keine.
Es gibt schwarze von Goodrige aber da brauchst du dann auch die restlichen Anschlüsse weil nicht kompatibel mit Hope und auch ohne Olive funktionieren. Auch passen die nur an 6mm Stahlflexleitungen und nicht an die Kunststoffleitungen von Hope.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Von Hope gibt es keine.
> Es gibt schwarze von Goodrige aber da brauchst du dann auch die restlichen Anschlüsse weil nicht kompatibel mit Hope und auch ohne Olive funktionieren. Auch passen die nur an 6mm Stahlflexleitungen und nicht an die Kunststoffleitungen von Hope.


Schade eigentlich. Wollte mir keine Goodridge kaufen. Bringen bei meinem Einsatzzweck so gar keinen Vorteil.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Februar 2015)

Soar mein Panzer hat die OP auf V4 neue Schluffen und kleinigkeiten überlebt.




Einziges Problem ,der Adapter an der Gabel musste ne Anpassung durch schleifen erhalten  Weil die Nieten kein Platz hatten , der Spider schrammt hauchdünn an der Gabel aufnahme vorbei .


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. Februar 2015)

Schicker Panzer


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2015)

Das schein öfter vorzukommen bei Fox Gabeln. 

Mit Hope Naben soll das Problem wohl nicht bestehen.

An der Bos Gabel gibt's mit keiner Nabe Probleme mit V4 Scheiben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2015)

Normal bei Fox. Aber die Lösung (abfeilen) hast ja schon umgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Februar 2015)

Die Fox war nich das Problem ,der Adapter von Hope  musste Federn lassen Hätte ja für vorne den Avid Adapter dran gelassen ,aaabbbber der Größere erste Kolben benötigte mehr platz und der Avid musste dafür weichen . Und nur der Hope Adapter schrappte an den Verbindungs nieten der V4 Scheibe . Möglicher Kanidat wieso das nich so hinhaute sehe ich bei der CK Nabe ?? Aber egal ich bin erstmal


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2015)

Außer Hope-Adaptern musst da mit den genieteten Scheiben glaube ich alle nacharbeiten...


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

Gerade die Hope Adapter sind zu breit. Hatte ich schon öfter. Am schmalsten sind Shimano Adapter, da geht es in der Regel ohne Feilen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Gerade die Hope Adapter sind zu breit. Hatte ich schon öfter. Am schmalsten sind Shimano Adapter, da geht es in der Regel ohne Feilen.



Welche Gabel?


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2015)

Das die Adapter zu breit sind das ist Blödsinn. Die PM/PM Adapter schließen immer innen bündig mit Gabel oder hinterer Aufnahme ab. So zumindest bei mir am Rad. Von daher können die keineswegs zu breit sein. Es gibt nur Probleme wenn die Naben bzw die Scheibenaufnahme an den Naben zu weit links sitzt. 

Einzig mit den Hope Naben sind diese Probleme ausgeschlossen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Februar 2015)

Wenns schleift liegts am Adapter oder der Nabe, aber das es nur mit Hopenaben nicht schleift, ist Blödsinn. Ich fahre eine V2 an einer Fox 40 ohne Adapter mit Deemax und es schleift absolut nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2015)

Ich sage nur; es schleift zu 100% nichts mit den Hope Naben.

Ich hab mit DT Swiss naben auch keine Probleme.

Da aber die Adapter in keinem mir bekannten Fall über die Aufnahme überstehen, scheiden die Adapter als Ursache grundsätzlich aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welche Gabel?


Manitou Nixxon / Sherman, Fox 36



3K-Power schrieb:


> Das die Adapter zu breit sind das ist Blödsinn. Die PM/PM Adapter schließen immer innen bündig mit Gabel oder hinterer Aufnahme ab. So zumindest bei mir am Rad. Von daher können die keineswegs zu breit sein. Es gibt nur Probleme wenn die Naben bzw die Scheibenaufnahme an den Naben zu weit links sitzt.
> 
> Einzig mit den Hope Naben sind diese Probleme ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Blödsinn. Die Adapter schließen auch nicht alle, schon gar nicht immer Bündig, mit der PM Aufnahme ab. Und am Rahmen schon mal gar nicht. Wenn du dir mal die Adapter Verschiedener Hersteller ansiehst siehst du das die Bohrungen für sie Aufnahme unterschiedlich sind also gar nicht immer an der selben stelle sitzen können.  Blödsinn ist es von seinem Bike auf alle anderen zu schließen. Mit so pauschalen Sprüchen wie "mit Hope Naben ist das ausgeschlossen" sollte man auch sehr vorsichtig sein denn selbst mit denen passt es nicht immer. Gerade wieder erlebt Hope Nabe, Hope Bremsscheibe Hope Adapter und trotzdem schleift die Scheibe am Adapter. Was schon daran liegt das auch nicht alle Hope Scheiben gleich sind.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich sage nur; es schleift zu 100% nichts mit den Hope Naben.
> 
> Ich hab mit DT Swiss naben auch keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Wieviele Fälle kennst du ??


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2015)

Exakt 6 Leute fahren bei uns Hope Naben mit Hope Bremsen.

In keinem Fall (mich eingeschlossen) stehen Adapter über.

Ok ich kenn jetzt nur ein paar Fälle auf die Masse betrachtet; aber solche "Toleranzen" kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Mit waren bisher auch nur Fälle bekannt, dass es wohl in Verbindung mit Fox Gabeln Probleme geben kann zwecks Freigängigkeit; und hier hieß es, Hope Bremsscheibe und Hope Nabe und dann passt das auch bei Fox; oder halt feilen. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

Genau ! Du kennst 6 von wie viel Bikes Weltweit ?
Da wäre ich mit Aussagen wie "Grundsätzlich" und "immer" etwas sparsamer.
Wenn ich dir schreibe das ich schon das Gegenteil erlebt habe ist das auch kein Blödsinn.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2015)

Man könnte das ja auch mal messen. Evtl ist ja auch die Gewindebohrung in der Gabel etwas weiter innen dass der Adapter innen übersteht.

Wär mir jetzt ein leichtes, meinen Adapter zu demontieren und Lochmitte zu Außenseite rechts zu messen.

Das könnte man sofort vergleichen und das lässt Rückschlüsse zu ob es am Adapter oder an der Gabel liegt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Februar 2015)

Wie auch immer ,wenns nicht passt wirds passend gemacht  Und wenn es auch ein anderer Adapter gewesen wäre ,wäre es ja auch dazu gekommen den passend zu kriegen  Man könnte es ja auch an Fertigungstoleranzen fest machen  und die Summe aller Teile ergab halt  das es nich passen wollte  Hinten wars ja kein problem und passte ja auf Anhieb


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer ,wenns nicht passt wirds passend gemacht  Und wenn es auch ein anderer Adapter gewesen wäre ,wäre es ja auch dazu gekommen den passend zu kriegen  Man könnte es ja auch an Fertigungstoleranzen fest machen  und die Summe aller Teile ergab halt  das es nich passen wollte  Hinten wars ja kein problem und passte ja auf Anhieb


----------



## drurs (2. Februar 2015)

Nur mal so als Beispiel: 
Gabel xfusion vengeance 170, v4 , 203er Scheibe, adapter + nabe von hope: adapter musste minimal abgeschliffen werden....


----------



## 3K-Power (2. Februar 2015)

Das mein ich doch... Wenn nur der adapter abgeschliffen werden muss dann passt es ja scheinbar an der Gabel ohne Änderung...  

Da drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass die Gewinde in der PM Aufnahme etwas weit innen stehen. Deshalb würd ich da mal bei so nem Fall die Adapter messen wollen.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Größe (metrisch?) der Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel hat. Vielleicht gibt es ja von Stahlbus ein passendes Entlüftungsventil. Ich kenne die vom Motorrad. Fand ich geil.
btw. ich warte noch auf meine E4 und wollte vorbereitet sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Februar 2015)

Sollte M5 sein. Jedenfalls passte mein Entlüftungsset. Habe aber den Original Entlüftungsnippel verwendet, wie im Video.


----------



## Brainman (8. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Größe (metrisch?) der Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel hat. Vielleicht gibt es ja von Stahlbus ein passendes Entlüftungsventil. Ich kenne die vom Motorrad. Fand ich geil.
> btw. ich warte noch auf meine E4 und wollte vorbereitet sein



An der M4 hat der Nippel M6x1 . Zumindest das Gewinde sollte bei der E4 auch so sein. (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Februar 2015)

Was geht Gewichtsmäßig an einer Tech3 V4 ?
- Kunstoffleitung 
- Alu Klemmschrauben
- Alu Reach/BPC Schraube

Bremsbelagbolzen?
Überwurfmutter?
Entlüftungsnippel?
Carbon Abdeckkappe?


----------



## Brainman (8. Februar 2015)

Kunststoffleitungen bringen ca20-25g/Meter
Klemmschrauben aus Alu bringt es nicht (schon ein paar abgerissen) wenn dann Titan ca.2g / Schraube
Reach/PBC  Schrauben sind sowieso aus Alu (1,5g/Schraube)(nichts zu holen)

Belagbolzen orginal 2g. Kannst ja ein Stück Draht nehmen. Bringt dir vielleicht 1g sieht aber sche... aus.
Alle 4 Anschlüsse aus Alu bringen dir ca. 30g kosten dich aber auch ca. 65-70,- €
Entlüftungsnippel orginal 4g (m.M.n. nichts zu holen)
Der orginale AGB Deckel wiegt 4g. (m.M.n. nichts zu holen)


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Februar 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Klemmschrauben aus Alu bringt es nicht - *fahre ich seit vielen Jahren an jeder Bremse*
> Reach/PBC  Schrauben sind sowieso aus Alu (1,5g/Schraube)(nichts zu holen) -*top, hätte ich nicht gedacht*.
> 
> Alle 4 Anschlüsse aus Alu bringen dir ca. 30g kosten dich aber auch ca. 65-70,- € - *klingt gut, wo gibts die? Bei JM habe ich nur welche für die XTR* *gefunden*


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2015)

@supermanlovers  schon ma in der rubrik gewichte v4 geschaut ?
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-16/scheibenbremse?page=5








 Das ist meine V4 in Kunstoff


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Februar 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @supermanlovers  schon ma in der rubrik gewichte v4 geschaut ?



Schon gesehen 
Wollte halt mal schauen was sonst noch so geht wenn ich schon die Leitung tauschen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2015)

@supermanlovers  Dann is ja jut  gegen nen Titanset is ja nix einzuwenden. Es  gibt ja im IBC Markt ja welche die schicke titan schrauben anbieten  Hier nen kleines beispiel 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/531697-titanschraube-m5-x-20mm-din912-gr5

Gewicht sparen könnte man durch "friesieren" der Hebel oder der Stellschrauben zusätzlich locker machen .Aber das is ja dann im Auge des Handwerkers zu sehen


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Februar 2015)

Titan und Alu Schrauben sind eh klar. Die von @Brainman angesprochenen Anschlüsse sind da schon interessanter.
Müssen beim Tausch der Leitung eh runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (8. Februar 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Titan und Alu Schrauben sind eh klar. Die von @Brainman angesprochenen Anschlüsse sind da schon interessanter.
> Müssen beim Tausch der Leitung eh runter.


Das Problem dabei ist das die Alu Anschlüsse (Goodrige) für die Hauseigenen Stahlflexleitungen gemacht, sind also für 6mm Leitungen, passen also nicht in die 5mm Hope Kunststoffleitungen. Wenn du die Aluanschlüsse nehmen willst musst du dir 6mm Kunststoffleitungen besorgen.


----------



## loam (25. Februar 2015)

Kann mir nochmal bitte einer helfen wie ich es hinbekomme, das alle Kolben genau gleich rausfahren? Die Bremse schleift leider noch ganz minimal.Werde nicht ganz aus dem Hope Video schlau, wie genau er das meint zum Schluss das alle Kolben gleichmässig rauskommen. Finde auch das es wirklich extrem "eng" ist bei der Hope, da ist wirklich kaum Spielraum bei neuen Beläge. Eigtl. garkeiner optisch Bei der Saint war das deutlich größer.

Habe den Sattel wie im Video beschrieben genau ausgerichtet mittig. Wie gehe ich jetzt genau vor das wirklich alle Kolben gleich rauskommen?
Wäre euch dankbar. 

Achja, und wenn man die Bremse gezogen hat: Ist das normal das die Beläge wirklich nur nen mm zurückgehen danach?


----------



## 3K-Power (25. Februar 2015)

Ja wie weit sollen die denn zurück gehen? Wenn's mehr wäre hast doch auch sinnlos mehr Leerhub am Hebel...

Normal wenn der Sattel exakt zentrisch auf der Scheibe hockt dann ziehst die Bremse und dann sollten sich die Kolben gleichmäßig ausfahren. Ist dem nicht so und die Scheibe biegt sich, dann musst entweder die Kolben alle mal hin und her bewegen damit se bissel leicht gehen alle oder du justierst den Bremshebel mit nem Gummi auf Zug und drückst die Scheibe bissel im Sattel damit die Kolben gleichmäßig ausgefahren sind. Wenn die auf einer Seite weiter raus sind als auf der anderen dann eben bissel nachhelfen.

Normal sollte sich das aber beim Ziehen erledigen wie das da so in der Vorschrift gemacht wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## loam (26. Februar 2015)

Ja, schon klar. Aber wenn man drauf guckt ist da wirklich null Spalt zu erkennen. Bei der Saint zb. hab ich da minimal nen Spalt wenigstens gehabt. Bei der Hope sieht das so aus als ob da nichts an Luft ist, und die Beläge dranpappen. 
Naja denke mal ich muss da noch n bissl fummeln.


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Februar 2015)

roq schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal bitte einer helfen wie ich es hinbekomme, das alle Kolben genau gleich rausfahren? ...
> Achja, und wenn man die Bremse gezogen hat: Ist das normal das die Beläge wirklich nur nen mm zurückgehen danach?


Ein Millimeter wäre schon sehr viel, das wär so ca. halbe Belagstärke.
Die Bremskolben gehen so 2-3 zehntel mm zurück.

Du kannst mal folgendes machen um die Beläge vor auszurichten:
- Laufrad ausbauen.
- Die Bremskolben mit eingebauten Bremsbelägen und breitem Schraubendreher ganz zurück drücken.
- Die beiden Schrauben an der Bremszange ein WENIG lösen. Gerade so viel dass sich der Bremssattel verschieben lässt.
- Nun hält man einen 2-2,5mm Inbus zwischen die Bremsbeläge in den Spalt wo die Scheibe durchläuft.
- Dann den Bremshebel einige Male betätigen bis die Bremsbeläge an dem Inbus anliegen.
Man kontrolliert dabei dass beide Bremskolben gleichmäßig raus- und reingehen und dass beide Bremskolben schon ein Stück rausgekommen sind. Dadurch erreicht man, dass ggf. die Scheibe mehr in der Mitte des Bremssattels läuft.

- Laufrad einbauen, prüfen, ob es richtig "drin" ist.
- Die Beläge durch ziehen am Hebel weiter an die Scheibe heranpumpen.
- Prüfen, ob die beiden Kolben gleichmäßig rausgekommen sind und die Scheibe mittig ist.
- Hebel nur >leicht< gezogen halten!
- Die beiden Schrauben wechselweise immer Stückchen für Stückchen (1/4 bis 1/8 Umdrehung) >leicht< anziehen, dabei darauf achten das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.
- Nach jeder kleinen Drehung, den Hebel kurz lösen und dann wieder leicht anziehen.
- Die Schrauben gerade so fest anziehen das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.

- Nach dem lösen des Hebels sollte die Bremse nun schleiffrei laufen. Sonst wiederholen.
Schrauben lösen, Hebel leicht ziehen....
- Die Schrauben etwas fester anziehen und auf Schleiffreiheit prüfen. Sonst ...
- Dann die Schrauben mit dem vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Drehmoment anziehen.

Liest sich komplizierter als es ist...  Funktioniert aber bestens. Der Bremssattel richtet sich so von selber optimal aus.
Ich nehme zum Ausrichten einen Inbusschlüssel, der Drehmo kommt erst ganz zum Schluss zum Einsatz.

Ansonsten Bremskolben mobilisieren und dem Link in meiner Signatur folgen und lesen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Februar 2015)

roq schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal bitte einer helfen wie ich es hinbekomme, das alle Kolben genau gleich rausfahren? Die Bremse schleift leider noch ganz minimal....



Kolben mobilisieren (SuFu). Ich nehme da jedoch Silikonöl statt DOT da sich DOT bei der ersten Nässe abwäscht. Wenn das vernünftig gemacht ist, kommen alle vier Kolben gleichmäßig raus.

Bei Hope wird die Bremszange -entgegen anderer Hersteller- mit zurück gedrückten Bremsbelägen vor der ersten Betätigung zentral über der Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet und festgeschraubt. 
Du erkennst dazu an der Hope-Zange eine eingefräste Nut die mittig über der Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet wird.

Nach den ersten Betätigungen kann es sein, das Du je nach verbauter Scheibe zwar noch ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch hörst, das Rad aber trotzdem läuft.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (26. Februar 2015)

hab ähnliche probleme wie @roq. v. a. die vorderen kolbenpaare fahren nach dem zurückdrücken mit schraubendreher ( ich bevorzuge reifenheber aus kunsstoff) deutlich schneller aus, als das hintere paar. mit dem  inbusschlüssel trick (@Schildbürger) bekommt man das dann ganz gut hin.
der druckpunkt an meiner hr bremse ist imens und ebenso die schwierigkeit dieselbe schleiffrei einzustellen, v. a. da ich wie @roq auch von meiner saint "verwöhnt" bin.
folgende überlegung:
würde das ablassen von ein paar tropfen dot (2-3 oder mehr???) dem abhilfe schaffen? hat das schon mal jmd. ausprobiert? od hat die menge an dot im system mit druckpunkt und spalt zw. scheibe und belägen nichts miteinander zu tun und ich liege hier völlig falsch?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Februar 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ... od hat die menge an dot im system mit druckpunkt und spalt zw. scheibe und belägen nichts miteinander zu tun und ich liege hier völlig falsch?



So ist es. Außer: Du hättest mal mit abgenudelten Belägen den AGB bis zum Anschlag aufgefüllt und jetzt neue Beläge montiert. 
Ich würde auch nichts "ablassen" sondern wenn, dann den AGB öffnen, auffüllen und wieder alles zusammen bauen. Die Dichtung unterm Deckel bildet zwischen Dichtung und Deckel dann das Luftreservoir welches Du brauchst.

E4 oder V4? Bei der V4 sind ein Kolbenpaar größer. Da hier eine andere hydraulische "Übersetzung" ist, gehen die natürlich nicht wie das andere Paar. 100%ig schleiffrei wird's kaum werden. Aber wenn's nicht zwickt, passt's. Unterm Fahren wird's dann durch die leichten Verwindungen von Hinterbau und Achse schleiffrei(er) als im Montagemodus.

Edit: wenn Du alle 4 Kolben komplett zurück drücken kannst, hast Du nicht zu viel DOT in der Bremse.


----------



## loam (26. Februar 2015)

Du sagst also die V4 wird man nicht zu 100% schleiffrei bekommen? Weil bei mir isses auch echt ganz minimal. Habe auch die V4.


----------



## Brainman (26. Februar 2015)

Natürlich bekommt man die schleiffrei.
Wenn der Bremssattel in der senkrechten richtig gerade sitzt und in der Waagerechten vernünftig ausgerichtet wird, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Februar 2015)

roq schrieb:


> Du sagst also die V4 wird man nicht zu 100% schleiffrei bekommen? Weil bei mir isses auch echt ganz minimal. Habe auch die V4.



Kommt meiner Erfahrung nach auch immer etwas auf die verwendete Scheibe an ob's geräuschlos schleiffrei wird.
Fahre mal ein paar Meter, halte an ohne die zuvor schleifende Bremse zu betätigen und drehe das betreffende Rad. 
Wirst sehen: alles gut.


----------



## loam (26. Februar 2015)

Joar kann gut sein das dieses minimale schleifen sich beim Einfahren dann legt. I´ll try. Bin ja das Bike noch am aufbauen.


----------



## xc-mtb (12. März 2015)

Hallo,

fahre eine Hope Race Stealth Evo X2 mit vorne und hinten 160mm Scheiben. Einsatz ist XC - Tour und Trail. Eigentlich hatte ich die Bremse für ein starres Bike gekauft. Jetzt habe ich ein 100mm Santa Cruz Tallboy und das ganze wird abfahrtsseitig etwas schneller und wilder. Suche daher etwas mehr Bremspower.
Kann ich die X2 mit 183mm vorne und hinten fahren um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen oder besser gleich auf die E4 wechseln?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Brainman (13. März 2015)

Wenn du mehr Power willst kauf dir die E4 Bremssättel und tausche die gegen die X2 aus.
Die Race Hebel würde ich an deiner Stelle behalten (sind gute Hebel). Dazu noch 183er Scheiben und gut ist.
So würde ich das jedenfalls machen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. März 2015)

...und wenn andere (größere) Scheiben, dann gleich die Trickstuff Dächle. Sind etwas dicker und haben daher mehr Reserven.


----------



## Girl (13. März 2015)

Moinsen,

ich möchte meine Tech3 Hebel mit Shimano XTR 11-fach Schalthebel verheiraten.
Nun habe ich gesehen das es zwei verschiedene Modell gibt. Zum einen mit Schelle, die so aussieht als könne man den alten I-Spec-Halter anbringen und I-Spec 2. 
Kann ich I-Spec 2 und die Bremshebel mit passender Schraube und Mutter in Verbindung bringen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (13. März 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich möchte meine Tech3 Hebel mit Shimano XTR 11-fach Schalthebel verheiraten.
> Nun habe ich gesehen das es zwei verschiedene Modell gibt. Zum einen mit Schelle, die so aussieht als könne man den alten I-Spec-Halter anbringen und I-Spec 2.
> ...



Hei girl,

habe ich vor ein paar Wochen bei Hope angefragt.
XTR 9000 hat noch keinen Tech3-Adapter.
Es wird einen geben, aber das dauert noch...


----------



## zotty (14. März 2015)

das kann aber auch sehr sehr lange dauern! für die 980 gibt es immer noch keine!


----------



## xc-mtb (14. März 2015)

Danke schon einmal für die Infos. Kann man denn vorne und hinten an der X2 auch 183 Scheiben fahren?

Würde ich dann erst einmal testen ob das reicht und dann ggf. auf die E4 wechseln, wenn die Power noch nicht reicht.


----------



## bummel42 (14. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> das kann aber auch sehr sehr lange dauern! für die 980 gibt es immer noch keine!


Tech3 = i-spec.
Wenn Du die Tech3 mit 980 fahren möchtest, musst Du i-spec-Halter für die Hebel besorgen!


----------



## skask (14. März 2015)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für die Infos. Kann man denn vorne und hinten an der X2 auch 183 Scheiben fahren?
> 
> Würde ich dann erst einmal testen ob das reicht und dann ggf. auf die E4 wechseln, wenn die Power noch nicht reicht.


Freilich kannst du das. 203er Scheiben gehen auch, brauchst nur den Adapter dazu.


----------



## Brainman (14. März 2015)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für die Infos. Kann man denn vorne und hinten an der X2 auch 183 Scheiben fahren?
> 
> Würde ich dann erst einmal testen ob das reicht und dann ggf. auf die E4 wechseln, wenn die Power noch nicht reicht.



Größerte Scheiben ist kein Problem und ist wohl auch erst mal die Kostengünstigste Variante. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das dir das reicht.


----------



## zotty (14. März 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Tech3 = i-spec.
> Wenn Du die Tech3 mit 980 fahren möchtest, musst Du i-spec-Halter für die Hebel besorgen!


ich sprach nur von der tech in kombi mit triggern! und da gibt es nichts von hope was mit den 980+986 kompatibel ist. mit einigen trick´s kann man die alte 970 schelle nutzen aber das ist keine 100% lösung.


----------



## bummel42 (14. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> ich sprach nur von der tech in kombi mit triggern! und da gibt es nichts von hope was mit den 980+986 kompatibel ist. mit einigen trick´s kann man die alte 970 schelle nutzen aber das ist keine 100% lösung.


HBSP 263


----------



## danchoize (15. März 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> HBSP 263


Des passt an den Tech Hebel aber nicht an Tech3. 
Dafür an die XTR 980. Löst also sein Dilemma nicht. 

Wegen den Tech3 und der XTR 9000er Serie hab ich auch wenig Hoffnung das der Adapter fertig ist bevor Shimano i-spec erneut ändert. 
Finde Shimanos Verhalten etwas kindisch an diesem Punkt, wenn auch verständlich.

Edit: schon allein deshalb wird der Di2 Trigger interessant für Hope Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (15. März 2015)

Wenn man bei dem Tech Matchmakern etwas Langloch macht dann passt das auch an den Tech 3 Hebel dran. Nur die äußere Kontur ist nicht 100% gleich dem Tech 3 Hebel.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gunznoc (15. März 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn man bei dem Tech Matchmakern etwas Langloch macht dann passt das auch an den Tech 3 Hebel dran. Nur die äußere Kontur ist nicht 100% gleich dem Tech 3 Hebel.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Genau. Sieht dann so aus:



Mit dem richtigen Adapter so:


Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. März 2015)

Super! Danke. Sehr freundlich.
Mit der "falschen" Kontur kann ich leben.


----------



## gunznoc (15. März 2015)

Hab die Tech 2 Schelle über. Falls Interesse besteht -> PN


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. März 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Hab die Tech 2 Schelle über. Falls Interesse besteht -> PN



Schade, habe schon gekauft.


----------



## zotty (15. März 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Genau. Sieht dann so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 369576
> 
> Mit dem richtigen Adapter so:
> ...


was sollen die bilder!???? und die aussage?hat doch mit shimano überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (15. März 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> HBSP 263


passt doch nur wenn man dran bastelt. wenn du mit plus fährst verdreht sich der trigger in der hope-schelle.
träumt mal alle schön weiter .....................................


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> was sollen die bilder!???? und die aussage?hat doch mit shimano überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Ne, hat's auch nicht. War 'n bißchen SRAM/Shimano-durcheinander. Bilder waren -vermutlich- für meine Frage nach der Kompatibilität Tech(2) Matchmaker und Tech3 Hebelage.

Ois isy!!


----------



## gunznoc (15. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> was sollen die bilder!???? und die aussage?hat doch mit shimano überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Es ging um die unterschiedliche Kontur von Tech 2 zu Tech 3 Schelle und das es mit etwas Nacharbeit passt. 

Hat @Robert-Ammersee ja wohl informativ geholfen.

Wer lesen kann usw...

Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## bummel42 (15. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> passt doch nur wenn man dran bastelt. wenn du mit plus fährst verdreht sich der trigger in der hope-schelle.
> träumt mal alle schön weiter .....................................


Fahre ich lange so. 
Auch mit Shadow+. 
Und was soll da gebastel sein? 
Die SLX-Shifter verdrehen sich...


----------



## Brainman (15. März 2015)

Und ich dachte hier geht es um XTR9000 an Tech3 Hebeln ??

Da kann man mal sehen was da so bei raus kommt.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. März 2015)

In der 3 Klasse Grundschule nannten wir das "Stille Post". Der Effekt war aber ähnlich. Jemand sagte "Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte" und am Ende kam "Supraleiter" bei raus.

Grüße


----------



## zotty (17. März 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Fahre ich lange so.
> Auch mit Shadow+.
> Und was soll da gebastel sein?
> Die SLX-Shifter verdrehen sich...


nur zum verständniss: ich meine die Befestigung vom Trigger an die schelle durch die Verbindung der mutter. die Längsnut hat nicht die passende Führung und verdreht sich(bei plus), wenn dort nicht gebastelt wird. das zweite ist, das durch die schlechte führung dreck in den Trigger kommt.
ist ja auch nicht so wichtig


----------



## neurofibrill (17. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> In der 3 Klasse Grundschule nannten wir das "Stille Post". Der Effekt war aber ähnlich. Jemand sagte "Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte" und am Ende kam "Supraleiter" bei raus.
> 
> Grüße


supraleiter in der grundschule???
ganz schön krasse nummer!


----------



## xc-mtb (19. März 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Größerte Scheiben ist kein Problem und ist wohl auch erst mal die Kostengünstigste Variante. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das dir das reicht.



Danke für die Info. Habe jetzt welche Bestellt und hoffe am Wochenende testen zu können.

Viele Grüße

Matze


----------



## thehoff (22. März 2015)

hallo,

ich bin seit freitag auch besitzer einer gebrauchten Tech3 E4, und hab diese heute mit meiem Bike bekannt gmacht.
Ich musste zur montage allerdings die leitung runternehmen und danach wollte ich entlüften da dot ausgeterten ist.

Nun ist der druckpunkt nach dem entlüften wie im hope video ziemlich mies und die Linken kolben fahren aus und die rechten bleiben wo sie sind. Vorne ist alles wunderbar und bissig, und auch halbwegs schleiffrei. Letzteres kann ich von hinten auch nicht behaupten :/

Ich hätte es auch schon mit dem Schmieren der kolben probiert nur kommen da immer die selben 2 raus, Links hinten und rechts vorne. die anderen 2 kommen so gut wie garnicht raus und lassen sich dann auch nur sehr sehr schwer wieder zurückdrücken.

Auch so wie im entlüftungs vid, einfach mal mit einem schraubenzieher die kolben bei eingebauter scheibe zurückdrücken geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. März 2015)

Vielleicht wurde die Bremse ja deswegen abgegeben...

Verstehe ich Dich richtig: zwei Kolben sind komplett fest?


----------



## thehoff (22. März 2015)

Nein sind sie nicht wenn ich die beläge ausbaue bewegen sie sich schon. 

Jetzt ist es eben auch so das die kolben nichtmehr zurückgehen und das rad fast blockiert. Aber das kann auch drann liegen das ich die bremse nicht gerade bekomme.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schildbürger (22. März 2015)

Zur Montage kann ich dir folgenden Tipp geben:
- Laufrad ausbauen.
- Die Bremskolben mit eingebauten Bremsbelägen und breitem Schraubendreher ganz zurück drücken.
- Die beiden Schrauben an der Bremszange ein WENIG lösen. Gerade so viel dass sich der Bremssattel verschieben lässt.
- Nun hält man einen 2-2,5mm Inbus zwischen die Bremsbeläge in den Spalt wo die Scheibe durchläuft.
- Dann den Bremshebel einige Male betätigen bis die Bremsbeläge an dem Inbus anliegen.
Man kontrolliert dabei dass beide Bremskolben gleichmäßig raus- und reingehen und dass beide Bremskolben schon ein Stück rausgekommen sind. Dadurch erreicht man, dass ggf. die Scheibe mehr in der Mitte des Bremssattels läuft.

- Laufrad einbauen, prüfen, ob es richtig "drin" ist.
- Die Beläge durch ziehen am Hebel weiter an die Scheibe heranpumpen.
- Prüfen, ob die beiden Kolben gleichmäßig rausgekommen sind und die Scheibe mittig ist.
- Hebel nur >leicht< gezogen halten!
- Die beiden Schrauben wechselweise immer Stückchen für Stückchen (1/4 bis 1/8 Umdrehung) >leicht< anziehen, dabei darauf achten das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.
- Nach jeder kleinen Drehung, den Hebel kurz lösen und dann wieder leicht anziehen.
- Die Schrauben gerade so fest anziehen das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.

- Nach dem lösen des Hebels sollte die Bremse nun schleiffrei laufen. Sonst wiederholen.
Schrauben lösen, Hebel leicht ziehen....
- Die Schrauben etwas fester anziehen und auf Schleiffreiheit prüfen. Sonst ...
- Dann die Schrauben mit dem vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Drehmoment anziehen.

Liest sich komplizierter als es ist...  Funktioniert aber bestens. Der Bremssattel richtet sich so von selber optimal aus.
Ich nehme zum Ausrichten einen Inbusschlüssel, der Drehmo kommt erst ganz zum Schluss zum Einsatz.

Guck auch mal in das Scheibenbremsen Kompendium, Klick oder Scan:
Edit: ACHTUNG Link Änderung!
Bitte den Link in meiner Signatur benutzen!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## 3K-Power (22. März 2015)

Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Bremskolben auch alle gleichmäßig ausfahren...

Richtig wird eingestellt, indem man den sattel mit eingefahrenen Kolben mittig über der scheibe positioniert und dann fest zieht.

Dann erst wird der Hebel betätigt und alle kolben liegen gleichmäßig an.... Falls sich dabei die scheibe verdrückt weil die Kolben doch nicht gleichmäßig ausfahren, dann stimmt einfach was nicht. Man könnte dann an der Scheibe die Beläge in Position drücken; wird aber nicht zielführend sein. Die Kolben tun ja trotzdem nicht was sie sollen...

Wenn nun die Kolben ohne Beläge ordentlich ausfahren und mit Belägen nicht; dann einfach mal mit ner Feile die Flanken der Trägerplatte etwas feilen. Kann sein dass die nicht genug Freigang haben und Kanten...

Wenn auch der Druckpunkt nicht passt, dann einfach nochmal entlüften. Falls bei bereits montierter Bremse irgendwo ein Überbogen in der Leitung ist, dann die Bremse nochmal abbauen und lotrecht aufhängen und dann von oben nach unten entlüften. Geht aber auch von unten nach oben. Muss halt einer oben überschüssige Flüssigkeit mit ner Spritze absaugen.

Würde erst mal mit entlüften anfangen und mich dann um die Sattelposition und Kolben kümmern.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## uncle_ffm (22. März 2015)

Das hatte ich bei meiner Avid auch schon. Nehm eine Einmalspritze mit dünner Kanüle. Bremse ausbauen und mit der Kanüle versuchen DOT unter die,  bzw hinter die Zylinder zu verteilen.  Das ganze etwas einwirken lassen, danach müssten die blockierten Zylinder wieder ausfahren. Belege vorher mit ausbauen.  
Cheers


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. März 2015)

@Schildbürger
Deine Beschreibung funzt bei der Hope nur bedingt bis garnicht. Die muss wirklich mittig (eingefräste Nut oder Lichtspalt) über die Scheibe montiert werden. Alles andere führt wenn, dann nur zufällig zum richtigen Ergebnis.
@thehoff
Überfüllt hast nicht, oder? Zum Mobilisieren der Kolben nehme ich Silikonspray. Hält länger: DOT ist bei der ersten Nässe abgewaschen.
Es lohnt sich! Habe gerade eben das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte mit einer Tech 3 E4 geHoped. 
Breites Grinsen nach der Probefahrt...wobei die vorher verbaute Code ja auch nicht wirklich schlecht war.


----------



## uncle_ffm (22. März 2015)

Mag ja sein,  dass DOT gleich wieder rausgewaschen wird, aber bisher musste ich die Kolben nur einmal mobilisieren und das war nach langer Standzeit. Danach gab's keine Probleme mehr 
Cheers


----------



## thehoff (23. März 2015)

Danke für die Tips! Hab die Kolben gereinigt und gefettet mit silikonspray und jetzt läuft alles wieder!
Hinten schleifts noch leicht aber das geht bei tageslicht sicher besser einzustellen als im finsteren keller unseres Altbaus.
Hab letztendlich hinten mit dem Bleedblock der Avid Trail entlüftet.

Vielen dank für eure hilfe! echt toller support!

Doch eine Frage hab ich dann noch im Adapter Wirr-Warr.
Welchen Adapter brauche ich um Hinten mit 203er scheiben zu fahren?
Mein bike hat hinten Standardmäßig 180mm PM 

Habs jetzt mal mit dem Avid 200mm Adapter + Unterlegscheiben augeglichen, hätte aber lieber eine Saubere Lösung. Bike-Components hat mir den HBMC gesendet auf meine frage, nur der ist für VR 203 und hinten zu "groß" also hat der seinen weg auf die Pike gefunden.

Kann es sein das der HBMH der richtige ist?


----------



## Brainman (23. März 2015)

HBMH ist der richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (23. März 2015)

und ich hab den Support-Typen echt 3 mal gefragt


----------



## Brainman (24. März 2015)

Das sind Händler. Wer weiß ob der überhaupt Fahrrad fährt.


----------



## Middlfrank (24. März 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die erfahren Hope-Disc-Fahrer. Es soll eine Sonderedition der X2/E4/V4 geben, die farblich perfekt zu meinem Bike passen würde ;-) Zudem steh ich auf den Look der Hope-Bremsen. Somit definitiver "Haben-will-Alarm".
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Einzig was die Bremsleistung und Fading betrifft bin ich durch unterschiedliche Berichte verunsichert und komme deshalb jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ist die Tech 3 E4 mit Sinterbelägen *annähernd* so leistungsstark und fadingresistent wie meine XT785? Ich fahre die mit 203/180-Dächle und würde die Scheiben belassen, da fast neu.
Ich hab den Test hier im IBC gelesen, aber auch diverse Bike-Bravo-Tests, wäre aber über eure reale Einschätzung dankbar. Meine Eckdaten: 187 groß, 0,11t, LV301 für Touren/AM auf Haustrails  S1-S2, bis maximal Alpenabfahrten.


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2015)

Annähernd? Besser, eher auf Saint Niveau ^^


----------



## zotty (24. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Annähernd? Besser, eher auf Saint Niveau ^^


definitiv NEIN!
von hope M4 umgestiegen auf aktuelle XT. habe die flotings gelassen. beim 29´mit shimano ist die Bremsleistung um längen besser wie bei hope. LEIDER!
bin nach wie vor von hope überzeugt, bis auf die Bremsleistung+druckpunkt, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> definitiv NEIN!
> von hope M4 umgestiegen auf aktuelle XT. habe die flotings gelassen. beim 29´mit shimano ist die Bremsleistung um längen besser wie bei hope. LEIDER!
> bin nach wie vor von hope überzeugt, bis auf die Bremsleistung+druckpunkt, das geht gar nicht.



Absolut richtig. Ich habe sowohl die Hope als auch die Saint verbaut und die Hope hat nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Im Vergleich zur MT7 sieht es ganz übel aus. Wenn Hope anstinken will, dann nur mit der V4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2015)

Bei der Verwendung von Sinter-Belägen?


----------



## Middlfrank (25. März 2015)

Das meinte ich mit verwirrend. Der Eine sagt Top, der andere Flop 

Der Druckpunkt muß für mich nicht *so* hart wie bei einer Formula oder einer XT sein, da ist mir eine sehr gute Dosierbarkeit wichtiger, aber die Bremsleistung sollte schon ausreichen, um die Fuhre ähnlich der XT zum Stehen zu bringen. Ich vermute mal, nach all den Infos die ich gelesen hab, daß neben den Sinterbelägen offensichtlich auch eine penible Einstellung der Bremssättel ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## juergets (25. März 2015)

Ich kann die negativen Berichte nicht nachvollziehen. Bin nach XT, Xtr (alles neueste Modelle) The Cleg 4 bei Hope V4 (auf dem Nicolai) und Hope E4 (auf dem 301) gelandet und will nichts anderes mehr. Auf Alpentouren mit mehr als 1500m abwärts nie Fading oder zuwenig Bremspower, dazu einfach traumhaft zu dosieren.


----------



## Middlfrank (25. März 2015)

juergets schrieb:


> Ich kann die negativen Berichte nicht nachvollziehen. Bin nach XT, Xtr (alles neueste Modelle) The Cleg 4 bei Hope V4 (auf dem Nicolai) und Hope E4 (auf dem 301) gelandet und will nichts anderes mehr. Auf Alpentouren mit mehr als 1500m abwärts nie Fading oder zuwenig Bremspower, dazu einfach traumhaft zu dosieren.


 
Hört sich gut an! Darf ich dich fragen, welche Scheibengröße du bei welchem "Systemgewicht" fährst?


----------



## Martin1508 (25. März 2015)

Also, ich möchte nicht sagen, dass die Hope schlecht ist aber die Saint und insbesondere die MT7 sind einfach besser. Fahre die Hope auf meinem Ion und bin zufrieden. Nur das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.


----------



## Middlfrank (25. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also, ich möchte nicht sagen, dass die Hope schlecht ist aber die Saint und insbesondere die MT7 sind einfach besser. Fahre die Hope auf meinem Ion und bin zufrieden. Nur das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.


 
Danke für dein Feedback und sorry, wenn ich nachfrage, aber bezieht du deine Aussage auf die Brems*leistung* und fährst du Sinter- oder organische Beläge auf deiner Hope?


----------



## DocThrasher (25. März 2015)

Moin!

Jede Bremse taugt nix, wenn`se nicht richtig eingestellt oder entlüftet wurde.

Fahre Sinter / Normal abwechselnd - HOPE V2 / 203mm - je nach Laune. Mangelnde Bremspower ist, zumindest bei meiner HOPE, nicht zu bemerken.

Habe am DH`ler die Saint (2014), ist OK, aber fahre die HOPE lieber.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. März 2015)

ich (1,88 m, 85 kg KG, system so um 95 kg) fahre sowohl tech3 e4 und saint von 2014. beide 203/180.
bin mit beiden bremsen äußerst zufrieden, bremstechnisch. die saint quietscht mir z.z. zu arg. liegt vmtl. an den neuen shimano scheiben (einbremsen). bin ich so nicht gewohnt. die hope musste ich so gut wie gar nicht einbremsen.
was mir an der saint besser gefällt. der kurze hebel (ergonomie) und den bremssattel schleiffrei ausrichten. durch den größeren spalt deutlich einfacher und stressfreier als bei der hope.
was mir bei der hope besser gefällt. dosierbarkeit und die unschlagbare optik. finde ich in der preisklasse absolut wichtig.
verzögern beide in technischen, ruppigen, schnellen abfahrten problemlos auf sichtweite.

edit: beide bremsen noch die werksbeläge (saint vmtl. sinter, hope org.)


----------



## gunznoc (25. März 2015)

Unterscheidet sich die Bremsleistung von V4 zu E4 sehr stark?
Fahre aktuell die E4 mit Sinterbelägen und könnte an manchen Stellen etwas mehr Power benötigen (bei 100 kg Fahrergewicht am Enduro).

Allerdings nur am Ende langer, sehr steiler Stücke, wo ich wirklich nahezu ununterbrochen sehr stark bremsen muss. 
Sonst reicht die Bremsleistung in 99% aller Fälle. Mir fällt es bis jetzt auch nur an einer Stelle auf meinem Hometrail auf. 

Habe das Gefühl, die Bremse is da am Ende. Nach dem Steilstück macht die Bremse einen eher rauhen Ton beim Bremsen. Bremst dann stärker, heult sie auch bei Trockenheit. 
Kann es sein, dass ich da dann die Belastungsgrenze erreicht habe?

Muss dazu sagen, dass meine X0 Trail hier mehrklich schlechter war. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## DocThrasher (25. März 2015)

Hi,

welche Scheiben fährste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (25. März 2015)

@Middlfrank: Systemgewicht 90 kg vorne 203 hinten 185


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. März 2015)

Ich kann XT und Hope E4 vergleichen. Beide 203/180. Von der Bremsleistung ist die XT erst mit Trickstuff Sinterbelägen auf das Niveau der Hope mit Sinterbelägen gekommen. Die Hope musste ich mit den Floatingscheiben sehr lange einbremsen. Nun bin ich mit den Hope sehr zufrieden. Bei 100kg Fahrer könnte sie vllt. etwas mehr Bremskraft bzw. reduzierte Handkraft haben, das ist aber Luxuskritik, es reicht jederzeit für einen Einfingerstoppie. Die XT war gut, mit den Trickstuffbelägen rau aber sehr gut, aber von der Dosierbarkeit und der Einstellbarkeit sowie der Optik nicht annähernd so schön wie die Hope.


----------



## Middlfrank (25. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kann XT und Hope E4 vergleichen. Beide 203/180. Von der Bremsleistung ist die XT erst mit Trickstuff Sinterbelägen auf das Niveau der Hope mit Sinterbelägen gekommen. Die Hope musste ich mit den Floatingscheiben sehr lange einbremsen. Nun bin ich mit den Hope sehr zufrieden. Bei 100kg Fahrer könnte sie vllt. etwas mehr Bremskraft bzw. reduzierte Handkraft haben, das ist aber Luxuskritik, es reicht jederzeit für einen Einfingerstoppie. Die XT war gut, mit den Trickstuffbelägen rau aber sehr gut, aber von der Dosierbarkeit und der Einstellbarkeit sowie der Optik nicht annähernd so schön wie die Hope.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen. Die XT mit den Trickstuffbelägen und der Dächle-Disc ist "rauh". Und eine (noch) bessere Dosierbarkeit als mit der XT ist genau das, was ich mir eben erhoffe. Ich denke, ich werd mir mal wieder was Schönes gönnen  Uups, meinem Bike natürlich


----------



## Brainman (25. März 2015)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> ........... daß neben den Sinterbelägen offensichtlich auch eine penible Einstellung der Bremssättel ausschlaggebend ist.



Das hast du gut erkannt. Wenn eine Hope Bremse vernünftig verbaut ist und dann noch gut entlüftet wird, hast du eine zuverlässige, gut Dosierbare und vor allem eine Standfeste Bremse. Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Bremsen die gut Funktionieren aber dieses "besser und schlechter als xyz" bringt gar nichts. Jeder hat andere vor lieben und bremsen tun sie alle (irgendwie).


----------



## gunznoc (25. März 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Scheiben fährste denn?


 Ich fahre die Floating Disc in 203 / 185.

Ausgerichtet und schleiffrei ist die Bremse. Ich werde dann auch erstmal die Parkbesuche abwarten. Aber etwas mehr Bremsleistung könnte bei mir vlt nicht schaden, deshalb die Frage nach dem Vergleich mit der V4, ob diese nochmal merklich mehr Bremsleistung hat?

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Martin1508 (25. März 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Das hast du gut erkannt. Wenn eine Hope Bremse vernünftig verbaut ist und dann noch gut entlüftet wird, hast du eine zuverlässige, gut Dosierbare und vor allem eine Standfeste Bremse. Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Bremsen die gut Funktionieren aber dieses "besser und schlechter als xyz" bringt gar nichts. Jeder hat andere vor lieben und bremsen tun sie alle (irgendwie).



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Das ist in der Tat der Fall. Deswegen habe ich auch nichts negatives über meine Hope gesagt. Ist aber jetzt auch wurscht. Ich denke wir haben hier ein Luxusproblem und klagen auf hohem Niveau.

Grüße


----------



## Middlfrank (25. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht. Das ist in der Tat der Fall. Deswegen habe ich auch nichts negatives über meine Hope gesagt. Ist aber jetzt auch wurscht. Ich denke wir haben hier ein Luxusproblem und klagen auf hohem Niveau.
> 
> Grüße



Sehr hohes Niveau, das stimmt. Ich kann auch nichts wirklich Schlechtes über meine XT785 sagen. Sie ist sehr zuverlässig, kräftig, lässt sich ordentlich dosieren usw. Nur ist für mich als Maschinenbautechniker die Hope halt wesentlich  "hübscher" , aber das ist Geschmacksache und über Geschmack.... 
Hübscher, einen Tick besser dosierbar und einen Tick leichter......reicht mir als Grund


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Unterscheidet sich die Bremsleistung von V4 zu E4 sehr stark?
> Fahre aktuell die E4 mit Sinterbelägen und könnte an manchen Stellen etwas mehr Power benötigen (bei 100 kg Fahrergewicht am Enduro).
> 
> Allerdings nur am Ende langer, sehr steiler Stücke, wo ich wirklich nahezu ununterbrochen sehr stark bremsen muss.
> ...



Bremsen ist bekanntermaßen die Umwandlung von Bewegungsenergie in Wärme. Hier ist's dann wie mit Salz und Wasser: irgendwann ist die Sättigung erreicht und das Bremssystem kann keine Temperatur mehr aufnehmen. 

Als "Low Budget" Lösung würden sich u.U. die Dächle-Disks anbieten. Mit einer Dicke von 2,05mm können die etwas mehr Temperatur. Oder eben die V4 incl. der innenbelüfteten Scheiben. 

Hab' selbst gute 100kg Systemgewicht und die V4: das bremst!


----------



## gunznoc (25. März 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bremsen ist bekanntermaßen die Umwandlung von Bewegungsenergie in Wärme. Hier ist's dann wie mit Salz und Wasser: irgendwann ist die Sättigung erreicht und das Bremssystem kann keine Temperatur mehr aufnehmen.
> 
> Als "Low Budget" Lösung würden sich u.U. die Dächle-Disks anbieten. Mit einer Dicke von 2,05mm können die etwas mehr Temperatur. Oder eben die V4 incl. der innenbelüfteten Scheiben.
> 
> Hab' selbst gute 100kg Systemgewicht und die V4: das bremst!


Ich würde ganz gerne bei meinen Hope Floating Discs bleiben.
Werde dann mal die ersten Parkbesuche noch abwarten. Weil an besagter Stelle habe ich bis jetzt jede Bremse an die Grenze bringen können, wenn man denn will oder es die Umstände erfordern.

Als Option halte ich mir mal offen, die V4 Sättel zu ordern und sonst alles so zu belassen, wie es ist.

Aber danke für deinen Tipp!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz gerne bei meinen Hope Floating Discs bleiben.
> ...


Die werden am Ende einer langen, belastenden Abfahrt in der Tat etwas "stumpf" -auch mit der V4-Zange. Das war der Grund für mich, auf die Vented aufzurüsten.


----------



## Dennis32 (25. März 2015)

Ich kann den Vergleich ziehen aus...
FORMULA RX
AVID X0
HOPE TECH 3 E4

Und kann nur sagen  GEIL

die RX hatte einen Mega Druckpunkt,  die X0 war auch ordentlich hart, wenn sie denn mal nicht zickte.
Von der Bremskraft waren beide gut. 

Die Tech 3 e4 ist von der Bremskraft besser als beide,  der Druckpunkt weicher,  aber lange nicht matschig... Liegt wohl am Vergleich zwischen 2 und 4 Kolben Bremse.... 

Ich wiege inklusive Klamotten und Fahrrad 118 KG! 
Und auch ich schaffe einen 1 Finger stoppy wenn ich es denn will. 

Würde das Geld sofort wieder ausgeben!

PS.  Alle Bremsen wurden vorne mit 203mm und hinten mit 180mm Scheiben gefahren


----------



## zotty (25. März 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei der Verwendung von Sinter-Belägen?


ich bin beide gefahren! der unterschied war nur im verschleiss zu spüren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. März 2015)

Seltsam....ich habe da deutliche Unterschiede zwischen organischen und gesinterten Belägen. 
Der ibc-Test übrigens auch.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (26. März 2015)

Meine E4 macht an der Bremszange laute, knarzende Geräusche, wenn ich den Bremshebel feste ziehe, habt ihr ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Martin1508 (26. März 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Seltsam....ich habe da deutliche Unterschiede zwischen organischen und gesinterten Belägen.
> Der ibc-Test übrigens auch.



Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (26. März 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Seltsam....ich habe da deutliche Unterschiede zwischen organischen und gesinterten Belägen.
> Der ibc-Test übrigens auch.


bin nur vorne organisch gefahren. waren bei nässe leiser und der druck etwas mehr beim an bremsen.
nur an den steilstücken auf dem hometrail, nicht ausreichend von der Bremswirkung.
da war kein unterschied zu spüren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. März 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> ich bin beide gefahren! der unterschied war nur im verschleiss zu spüren.



Das macht natürlich Sinn, vorne/hinten jeweils Organisch/Sinter gemischt zu fahren und dann schlau zu posten.


----------



## Middlfrank (26. März 2015)

.


----------



## xc-mtb (28. März 2015)

Vorne / hinten jetzt 183 statt 160 an X2 RACE EVO läuft super. Bin sehr zufrieden, besten Dank für den Tip. Die E4 kann also noch warten.


----------



## Ochiba63 (28. März 2015)

welche bremsscheiben benutzt ihr?
habe shimano ice tec drauf und die sind bei einem satz beläge auf das minimum unten.
welche könnt ihr empfehlen die gute bremsleistung haben und länger halten?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2015)

Trickstuff Dächle


----------



## skask (28. März 2015)

original hope.


----------



## Kharne (28. März 2015)

Hope Floating "Saw"


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2015)

Die Floating von Hope haben im Einsatz mit gesinterten Belägen bei mir nicht wirklich lange gehalten. Nach 1,5 Jahren total eingelaufen.


----------



## Kharne (28. März 2015)

Länger als ne RT86 ist doch schonmal was 

Im Vergleich zu welchen Scheiben? Bei gleicher Laufleistung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2015)

Das stimmt. Da ging jedenfalls mehr als ein Satz Beläge drüber... 
Hatte vorher die SRAM-Scheiben drauf.


----------



## Kharne (28. März 2015)

Kann bis jetzt noch nicht über meine Floater klagen. Die haben aber auch erst Resinbeläge gesehen, die neue Zee mit Sinterbelägen ist grade erst montiert aber nichtmal eingebremst ^^


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ...
> welche könnt ihr empfehlen die gute bremsleistung haben und länger halten?


Warum dann 





Kharne schrieb:


> Hope Floating "Saw"


als Empfehlung wenn Deine ErFAHRung noch nicht mal für eingebremste Beläge langt?


----------



## Kharne (28. März 2015)

Die haben schon 2 Satz Resinbeläge runtergebremst ohne ne sichtbare Kante zu produzieren. Da waren meine RT76 Scheiben und NoName Floater deutlich schneller angefressen.


----------



## zotty (28. März 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das macht natürlich Sinn, vorne/hinten jeweils Organisch/Sinter gemischt zu fahren und dann schlau zu posten.


und schön den ball flach halten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3K-Power (29. März 2015)

Wir fahren hier die tech 2 m4 (ansich vergleichbar mit der e4) seit 3 Jahren mit ein und den selben Scheiben... Magura Storm. Und mit organischen Belägen... Hält einfach. 

An der V4 fahre ich die belüfteten Scheiben. Mit organischen Belägen. Und hält nun auch schon ein ganzes Jahr ohne nennenswerten Verschleiß an der Scheibe...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Triz (31. März 2015)

Hi 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Hope Tech 3 E4 gekauft und dazu die Floating Scheiben.
Der Einbau hinten mit Adapter etc. ging relativ reibungslos aber vorne habe ich ein Problem.

Der Rotor ist 203mm
Ich habe ein Bergamont Big Air 2007 und wenn den Adapter C PM to PM vebaue ist die Bremsbacken nur zu 20% ausgelastet, was ja viel zu wenig ist, hinten passte es ja auch gut. 

Wie kommt es das ich den Adapter anscheind nicht brauche, oder mache ich etwas falsch?

Achso und eine weitere Frage hätte ich wie weit sollten die Scheiben überhaupt belastet werden? Bei mir sind leichte schleifspufen auf dem Stück wo schon die 6 Halterungen zu dem inneren Teil anfangen. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 

Gruß Tristan


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2015)

Foto?
Was meinst Du damit, das Deine Bremsbacken nur 20% Auslastung haben?


----------



## Triz (31. März 2015)

Da ist jetzt ein 203mm Rotor drauf ohne Adapter wie du siehst, ich weiß nicht wieso das geht.
Mit den 20% meinte ich das die Bremse wenn der Adapter verbaut ist so hoch sitzt das nur der unterste Teil der Backen überhaupt in Kontakt mit der Bremsscheibe kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2015)

Welche Gabel ist verbaut?


----------



## Triz (31. März 2015)

Ah mist vergessen...Bomber


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2015)

Und welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser mit welchem Adapter hattest vorher dran?


----------



## Triz (31. März 2015)

Oh mmh das kann ich dir grad net sagen, aber nen Adapter war nicht dran. Ich bin nicht zuhause, daher weiß ich das nicht müsste ich nachmessen, ist mein erstes Downhillbike musst du wissen.

Vielen dank schonmal für deine Mühe, ich guck Morgen nach wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2015)

Ich kenne Deine Bomber nicht, vermute aber mal, das die für 200er Scheiben ausgelegt ist. Daher passt's ohne Adapter mit den 203er Scheiben fast. 1,5mm zwischen Zange und Gabel unterlegen löst wahrscheinlich das Problem.


----------



## Triz (31. März 2015)

Ahh ok es gibt also Gabeln die dafür ausgelegt sind ok, das beantwortet schonmal ein Teil meiner Fragen 
Um die 1,5mm zu bekommen, könnt ich da ne Unterlegscheibe zwischen Gabel und Bremse packen oder brauch ich da was spezielles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2015)

U-Scheiben passt.


----------



## Brainman (31. März 2015)

Wenn überhaupt. Gabeln an denen du keinen Adapter brauchst, so wie bei dir, sind eigentlich schon auf 203mm Ausgelegt.
Wenn der Bremssattel ohne Unterlegscheibe passt, so wie auf dem Bild von dir, dann brauchst du auch keine U-Scheibe.


----------



## Triz (1. April 2015)

Hmm ok, eine Frage hätte ich dazu noch. 
Wie tief dürfen die Bremsbacken denn greifen, also bis wohin sollten die Schleifspuren auf der Scheibe max. zu sehen sein, gibt es da einen richtwert oder ähnliches?


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Wenn du oben ne unbenutzte Fläche hast bist du zu tief.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn du oben ne unbenutzte Fläche hast bist du zu tief.



...bzw. sollte die Scheibe oben mit den Bremsbelägen abschließen; weder über die Beläge rausschauen noch der Belag teils ungenutzt bleiben.


----------



## Brainman (1. April 2015)

Triz schrieb:


> Hmm ok, eine Frage hätte ich dazu noch.
> Wie tief dürfen die Bremsbacken denn greifen, also bis wohin sollten die Schleifspuren auf der Scheibe max. zu sehen sein, gibt es da einen richtwert oder ähnliches?



Gibt es nicht. Zu tief geht ja quasi nicht. Zwischen Ober Kannte Bremsbelag und Ober Kannte Bremssattel ist (zumindest bei mir) gerade mal 1mm platz. Solange die Scheibe nicht oben am Bremssattel anstößt ist alles gut.
Ich glaube du machst dir, wie einige andere hier auch, zu viel Gedanken um irgendwelche Zahlen die irgendwo stehen.
Installiere die Bremse, richte den Bremssattel vernünftig aus (Schleiffrei) und alles wird gut. Glaub mir, einen halben Millimeter oben oder unten, merkst du beim Bremsen sowieso nicht. Und bei der richtigen Kombi (z.B. M4 Bremse mit M4 Scheibe) dann ist der Reibring der Scheibe sowieso breiter als der Bremsbelag.


----------



## Deleted246226 (1. April 2015)

Moin zusammen, 
Ich hab mir auch die E4 für mein Fury 2014 gegönnt und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden!  einfach eine sehr schöne bremse! 
Jetzt hab ich mir die Bore Caps in blau bestellt zwecks Optik. 
Könnte mir einer erklären wie ich die Wechsel?  Ich will da nix kaputt machen


----------



## skask (1. April 2015)

Am besten das Werkzeug dazu besorgen. Beim Raus- und Reinschrauben noch Klarsichtfolie dazwischenpacken, dann gibts auch keine Kratzer. Hinterher natürlich entlüften.


----------



## Brainman (1. April 2015)

Adrian1993 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Ich hab mir auch die E4 für mein Fury 2014 gegönnt und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden!  einfach eine sehr schöne bremse!
> Jetzt hab ich mir die Bore Caps in blau bestellt zwecks Optik.
> Könnte mir einer erklären wie ich die Wechsel?  Ich will da nix kaputt machen



Hope Bore Cap Tool HTTCTC  für Mono M4 large (gleich groß wie E4)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...e&utm_source=AskAndAnswer&utm_content=Default


----------



## heu20 (8. April 2015)

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin nun auch im Hope Club ;-) Habe mir für mein Slide 130 die Tech 3 V4 bestellt. Die X0 Trail ist zwar auch eine gute Bremse, aber das Entlüften ist der Horror und optisch ist die Hope Meilen voraus! Zwischen den Belägen werden Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben (203 / 180) gequählt.

Heute steht noch das Aufräumen des Cockpits sprich Leitung kürzen an.




 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (12. April 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht. Zu tief geht ja quasi nicht. Zwischen Ober Kannte Bremsbelag und Ober Kannte Bremssattel ist (zumindest bei mir) gerade mal 1mm platz. Solange die Scheibe nicht oben am Bremssattel anstößt ist alles gut.
> Ich glaube du machst dir, wie einige andere hier auch, zu viel Gedanken um irgendwelche Zahlen die irgendwo stehen.
> Installiere die Bremse, richte den Bremssattel vernünftig aus (Schleiffrei) und alles wird gut. Glaub mir, einen halben Millimeter oben oder unten, merkst du beim Bremsen sowieso nicht. Und bei der richtigen Kombi (z.B. M4 Bremse mit M4 Scheibe) dann ist der Reibring der Scheibe sowieso breiter als der Bremsbelag.




Ich hab mir das heute mal bei der V4 mit den belüfteten Scheiben und originalen Hope Adapter und den mitgelieferten organischen Belägen angeschaut. Die Reibringfläche wird von Oberkante bis exakt Unterkante voll ausgenutzt.

Sind die Beläge der M4 weniger hoch wenn die Reibringfläche nicht komplett genutzt wird?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (12. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das heute mal bei der V4 mit den belüfteten Scheiben und originalen Hope Adapter und den mitgelieferten organischen Belägen angeschaut. Die Reibringfläche wird von Oberkante bis exakt Unterkante voll ausgenutzt.
> 
> Sind die Beläge der M4 weniger hoch wenn die Reibringfläche nicht komplett genutzt wird?
> 
> ...


Stimmt die sind nicht so hoch, also etwas schmaler als die Scheibe, aber auch nicht viel.


----------



## ettan (13. April 2015)

Ich würde gerne meine Saint gegen eine E4 austauschen in rot .

Nur bin ich mit 100 Kilo kein Leichtatlet und fahre viel in den Alpen und Voralpen. Auch würde ich gerne meine Trickstuff Scheiben behalten, man liest aber, dass die E4 einen recht engen Spalt haben soll und ich dann Bedenken wegen Schleifen habe. In dem Punkt bin ich recht empfindlich und kann es nicht ausstehen wenns klingelt und schleift.

Reicht die E4 oder "muss/sollte" die V4 dran?

Aus Kostengründen und Gewichtsgründen wäre mir die E4 lieber, macht aber keinen Sinn wenns schleifen sollte oder starkes fading hat.


----------



## Middlfrank (13. April 2015)

ettan schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne meine Saint gegen eine E4 austauschen in rot .
> 
> Nur bin ich mit 100 Kilo kein Leichtatlet und fahre viel in den Alpen und Voralpen. Auch würde ich gerne meine Trickstuff Scheiben behalten, man liest aber, dass die E4 einen recht engen Spalt haben soll und ich dann Bedenken wegen Schleifen habe. In dem Punkt bin ich recht empfindlich und kann es nicht ausstehen wenns klingelt und schleift.
> 
> ...



Guten Abend Ettan,

genau die rote E4 (Sonderedition) hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen an mein LV301 geschraubt. Vorher war ne XT dran. Die Dächle-Discs 203/180 habe ich belassen und das funktioniert schon mit den serienmäßigen Hope-Belägen mMn sehr gut und lässt sich noch besser dosieren. Die Sinter sollen nochmal besser sein, aber die muß ich noch kaufen und testen. Bei mir läuft die E4 schleiffrei, obwohl der Luftspalt schon gut enger als bei der XT ist. Du mußt da etwas gewissenhaft den Sattel zentrieren und die Kolben "einstellen".
Bisher konnte ich die E4 nur hier auf Waldtrails testen. Somit kann ich noch nix bzgl Fading sagen, da das trotz meiner 110kg netto keine Herausforderung für die Hope ist. Ich bin absolut happy mit dem "Fräsporno" 

Gruß aus Franken

Edit: ich hab durch die E4 ca. 40 Gramm bei Kevlarleitungen und Hope-Adapter eingespart.


----------



## Brainman (13. April 2015)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Guten Abend Ettan,
> 
> genau die rote E4 (Sonderedition) hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen an mein LV301 geschraubt. Vorher war ne XT dran. Die Dächle-Discs 203/180 habe ich belassen und das funktioniert schon mit den serienmäßigen Hope-Belägen mMn sehr gut und lässt sich noch besser dosieren. Die Sinter sollen nochmal besser sein, aber die muß ich noch kaufen und testen. Bei mir läuft die E4 schleiffrei, obwohl der Luftspalt schon gut enger als bei der XT ist. Du mußt da etwas gewissenhaft den Sattel zentrieren und die Kolben "einstellen".
> Bisher konnte ich die E4 nur hier auf Waldtrails testen. Somit kann ich noch nix bzgl Fading sagen, da das trotz meiner 110kg netto keine Herausforderung für die Hope ist. Ich bin absolut happy mit dem "Fräsporno"
> ...



Kleiner Hinweis, die Sinter Beläge sind etwas dicker als die organischen und sind schon mit Hope Scheiben gerade so schleiffrei einstellbar.
Es *könnte* also sein das das mit den Dächle Scheiben etwas schwierig wird.


----------



## Middlfrank (13. April 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis, die Sinter Beläge sind etwas dicker als die organischen und sind schon mit Hope Scheiben gerade so schleiffrei einstellbar.
> Es könnte also sein das das mit den Dächle Scheiben etwas schwierig wird.



Vielen Dank für deine Tipp, Brainman!
Mit den Organischen konnte ich noch Richtung Scheibe pumpen. Ich hoffe also, dass es klappen wird, zumal es beim IBC-Test auch funktioniert hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2015)

E4 mit Sinter auf Dächle passt einwandfrei. Sattel sauber (Lichtspalt!) auf die Scheibe ausrichten, dann schleift nix.


----------



## ettan (14. April 2015)

Super vielen Dank, dann wird es warscheinlich die E4 werden, auch weil mir die "dicken Stahlflex" an meinem Bike nicht gefallen


----------



## ettan (14. April 2015)

Zeig doch mal ein Bild von Deinem Rad mit den roten Bremsen 




Middlfrank schrieb:


> Guten Abend Ettan,
> 
> genau die rote E4 (Sonderedition) hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen an mein LV301 geschraubt. Vorher war ne XT dran. Die Dächle-Discs 203/180 habe ich belassen und das funktioniert schon mit den serienmäßigen Hope-Belägen mMn sehr gut und lässt sich noch besser dosieren. Die Sinter sollen nochmal besser sein, aber die muß ich noch kaufen und testen. Bei mir läuft die E4 schleiffrei, obwohl der Luftspalt schon gut enger als bei der XT ist. Du mußt da etwas gewissenhaft den Sattel zentrieren und die Kolben "einstellen".
> Bisher konnte ich die E4 nur hier auf Waldtrails testen. Somit kann ich noch nix bzgl Fading sagen, da das trotz meiner 110kg netto keine Herausforderung für die Hope ist. Ich bin absolut happy mit dem "Fräsporno"
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (14. April 2015)

ettan schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal ein Bild von Deinem Rad mit den roten Bremsen



Ok, ok, aber ich hab nur ein paar Handyfotos auf die Schnelle, sorry. Leitungslängen und -verlegung muß ich noch besser machen. Ich wollt halt möglichst schnell bremsen, ääähh fahren


----------



## neurofibrill (14. April 2015)

voll gut!
bei der vorsellung war sie ja damals rot-blau!
wie gerne hätte ich sie in derartiger farbgebung an meinem bike!
schnödes schwarz da...naja passt scho. wer weiß wie lange mans anschauen kann?!


----------



## Middlfrank (14. April 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> voll gut!
> bei der vorsellung war sie ja damals rot-blau!
> wie gerne hätte ich sie in derartiger farbgebung an meinem bike!
> schnödes schwarz da...naja passt scho. wer weiß wie lange mans anschauen kann?!



Danke. Das ist die aktuelle Special Edition, wie sie auf der Messe Berlin vorgestellt wurde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
Ich hoffe, es bleibt für mich so perfekt, wie ich es jetzt finde 
Die Forumsmitglieder "Xayok" und "Runterfahrer" können dir sicher ein gutes Angebot machen


----------



## ettan (14. April 2015)

Sieht echt super aus


----------



## Nussketier (14. April 2015)

Hallo, 

ich will meine xt 785 vielleicht gegen die e4 tauschen. 
Kann ich den vorhanden Adapter weiter nutzen? Es handelt sich um einen Shimano PM-PM 160 auf 203, montiert an einer Pike.

Danke schön.


----------



## Middlfrank (14. April 2015)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will meine xt 785 vielleicht gegen die e4 tauschen.
> Kann ich den vorhanden Adapter weiter nutzen? Es handelt sich um einen Shimano PM-PM 160 auf 203, montiert an einer Pike.
> ...



Mit etwas Abfeilen würde es vielleicht gehen, aber ich empfehle den Hope-Adapter, der die passende Ausbuchtung hat.
Schau bitte einfach mal hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (14. April 2015)

Das kannste knicken, lieber Hope Adapter kaufen...


----------



## neurofibrill (15. April 2015)

ist nicht hübsch anzuschaun, geht aber (übergangsweise).


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. April 2015)

Eigenartig, ich bin mir zu 90 % sicher, dass ich meine vordere M4 schonmal ohne feilen an so einem Shimano-Adapter montiert hatte. Hat sich da von der M4 zur E4 so viel geändert?


----------



## Brainman (15. April 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Eigenartig, ich bin mir zu 90 % sicher, dass ich meine vordere M4 schonmal ohne feilen an so einem Shimano-Adapter montiert hatte. Hat sich da von der M4 zur E4 so viel geändert?


Nein, aber vielleicht hast du U-Scheiben unterm Bremssattel gehabt.


----------



## skask (15. April 2015)

Bei mir hats auch mal ohne Feilen gepasst. Learning bei doing!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. April 2015)

Formula-Adapter passen auch ohne feilen.




Mit einer (halb-)Rundfeile schaut's auch 'n bißchen schicker aus als bei @neurofibrill 




Sorry für die miese Qualität der Fotos...


----------



## neurofibrill (15. April 2015)

ach was, schick oder nicht schick ist doch nur jammern auf hohem niveu. sobald man die die feile ansetzt, gehts doch nur noch um die funktionalität.
hab mir auch beizeiten den hope adapter zugelegt. mal ehrlich, so teuer ist der jetzt auch nicht.
dann schauts auch gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## Nussketier (15. April 2015)

Danke für die wirklich hilfreichen Antworten.
Dann kaufe ich mir den Adapter im Fall der Fälle mit dazu. Abfeilen ist mir zuviel Murks.


----------



## Datenwurm (17. April 2015)

Nun habe ich auch ein paar Fragen zu meiner E4 am Vorderrad(purple mit Kunststoffleitung) 

Eingefahren ist sie schon, habt bereits ein paar Kilometer auf Pisten absolviert. 




Was mich noch etwas stört ist die Lage und Härte des Druckpunktes. Für mein Empfinden habe ich zu viel Leerweg am Hebel, bis die Beläge beginnen an der Scheibe zu reiben. Die Reach/BPC Versteller habe ich schon reichlich gedreht. Das Problem beim BPC ist für mich, dass damit die Griffweite erhöht wird, sodass ich am Reach nachstellen muss. Im Ergebnis hat sich die Lage des Druckpunktes quasi nicht verändert. Bin ich zu doof, hilft entlüften?

Was die Härte des Druckpunktes angeht: hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Kunststoff und Stahlflexleitung?

Ich bin übrigens von der 2014er Saint auf die E4 gewechselt, da es der Saint mit Icetech Scheibe gewaltig an Bremskraft gefehlt hat ( kein Blockieren des Vorderrades im steilen Gelände auf griffigem Untergrund  :/ )


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. April 2015)

Klingt ein wenig nach schlecht ausgerichtet oder hängende Kolben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (17. April 2015)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Was die Härte des Druckpunktes angeht: hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Kunststoff und Stahlflexleitung? )



Merkbar, würde ich sagen, gibt es da keinen Unterschied. Stahlflex ist wohl eher wegen mechanischer Einflüsse von außen Sinnvoll.


----------



## Kharne (17. April 2015)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens von der 2014er Saint auf die E4 gewechselt, da es der Saint mit Icetech Scheibe gewaltig an Bremskraft gefehlt hat ( kein Blockieren des Vorderrades im steilen Gelände auf griffigem Untergrund  :/ )



Dann haste mit der Saint was gewaltig falsch gemacht.


----------



## 3K-Power (17. April 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Merkbar, würde ich sagen, gibt es da keinen Unterschied. Stahlflex ist wohl eher wegen mechanischer Einflüsse von außen Sinnvoll.




Man merkt einen Unterschied. 

Fährt man v/h mit den normalen Leitungen, merkt man den Unterschied am Druckpunkt von vorne zu hinten; hinten kommt die Bremse nen minimalen Tacken später.

Mit Stahlflex gibt's dann keinen Unterschied mehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (17. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Man merkt einen Unterschied.
> 
> Fährt man v/h mit den normalen Leitungen, merkt man den Unterschied am Druckpunkt von vorne zu hinten; hinten kommt die Bremse nen minimalen Tacken später.
> 
> ...



Das ist, würde ich sagen, eher eine Sache des Befüllen und Entlüftens.
Ich habe auch mit Kunststoffleitungen zwischen vorne und hinten keinen  Unterschied im Druckpunkt.
Sollte es einen minimalen unterschied geben hat der eher mit der längeren Leitung als mit dem Material zu tun.
Schau mal nach wie viel druck so eine Bremse aufbaut und dann schau mal nach wie viel Druck eine gute Bremsleitung ab kann bevor sie in irgendeiner weise nachgibt.


----------



## 3K-Power (17. April 2015)

Das hat nichts mit dem Entlüften zutun. 

Selbiges ist/war auch an der Magura MT8 so der Fall.

Es ist auch nicht viel; aber das ist für mein Empfinden spürbar. Wenn ich durch die doppelte Leitunglänge (oder mehr) ein Unterschied spürbar wird, dann kann's nur an der Leitung liegen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (17. April 2015)

Ja, aber eben an der Länge der Leitung und nicht an zwingend am Material.
Längere Leitung gleich mehr Flüssigkeit bzw. längerer weg um diese zu komprimieren.
Wenn überhaupt.
Wenn ich meine Bremse so befüllt bekomme das ich vorne wie hinten den selben Hebelweg habe um das Rad zu blockieren
dann hat das meiner Meinung nach schon was mit dem befüllen und entlüften zu tun und nicht mit dem Leitungsmaterial.
Und wie schon geschrieben, mach dich mal schlau wie viel Druck, auch eine Kunststoff Bremsleitung, aushält bevor sie in irgendeiner Form nachgibt, dann wirst du feststellen das so eine Leitung wesentlich mehr Druck ab kann als deine Bremse überhaupt erzeugt.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Flüssigkeiten lassen sich zwar komprimieren; aber eh das messbar wird, is die Leitung längst zerflogen... Es ist die Elastizität der Leitungen die den Unterschied machen. Und die Stahlflex Leitung ist halt stabiler als die normale....

Bei so ner Bremse v/h hast nur zwei Parameter, die abweichend sein können; das ist einmal die Elastizität der Leitung (abweichend über die Länge bzw die Größe der Fläche wo der Druck wirken kann); und die Menschliche Variable beim Entlüften.. 

Deiner Meinung nach liegt es an der Kompressibilität der Flüssigkeit oder am Entlüften/Befüllen. 

Kann also nur noch sein; dass ich nur Stahlflex Leitungen entlüftet bekomme, und die normalen das bekomm ich nicht gebacken. So wird's dann wohl sein 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skask (18. April 2015)

Auch Stahlflexleitungen haben einen Kunstoffkern, sonst ist nicht dicht. Und dass ein elastisches Stahlgeflecht aussen rum sich einer Ausdehnung widersetzt, das glaube ich nicht. Allein das Wort Stahl*flex *sagt ja schon alles. Stahlflex soll die Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber äusseren Einwirkungen erhöhen.

Die eigentliche Leitung ist meines Wissens sogar die gleiche. Lediglich das elastische Stahlgeflecht kommt noch aussen dazu. Deshalb sind die Fittings vermutlich 6mm im Durchmesser statt 5mm ohne Stahl. Das E-Modul von Stahl dürfte auch um einiges größer sein als das des Leitungskunstoffes, also nichts mit ausdehnungsreistenter.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Es ist in jedem Fall so, dass die Kompressibilität der Flüssigkeit hier nicht zum Tragen kommt. Da kann man mal ab 150bar drüber nachdenken; das haben wir hier maximal bei ner Vollbremsung wenn überhaupt..

Wenn man Stahlflex einsetzt, um äußere Einflüsse besser abzuwehren, dann ist das löblich; das würde aber nur an eventuellen Scheuerstellen zum Tragen kommen; ansonsten wär das äußerst dumm... Die Gefahr eines Leitungsschadens durch Litzenbruch (und damit evtl Durchstich der Leitung) ist viel zu hoch. 

Also alles nur da wo es Sinn macht. 

Stahlflex Bremsleitungen am PKW bewirken auch einen besseren und stabileren Druckpunkt. 

Aber lassen wir das; ich kann einfach nicht entlüften. Sollte als Begründung reichen warum ich da nen Unterschied merke.





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Nochmal zur Leitungsstärke... Die Stahlflexleitung hat andere Fittinge, weil die Leitung einen Kunststoffmantel auf dem Geflecht hat. Die Dichtoliven sind bei beiden Leitungen die gleichen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

Mein Senf:   

An unserem Tandem haben wir Stahlflex an der V4, da habe ich mehrere Versuche gebraucht um die hintere Bremse zu entlüften. Vorn kein Problem aber bei den 2,20m nach hinten passte der Druckpunkt ewig nicht. Da habe ich dann geduldig und mit viel klopfen und "abhängen" den gleichen Druckpunkt wie vorne hingekommen. Hat aber eine Weile gedauert. ( hinten war eine trockene neue Leitung) 
Druckfestigkeitsunterschiede würde ich auch nicht sehen...ist ev. sogar der gleiche Plastikliner bei den Leitungen, hab ich noch nicht untersucht.


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## skask (18. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn man Stahlflex einsetzt, um äußere Einflüsse besser abzuwehren, dann ist das löblich; das würde aber nur an eventuellen Scheuerstellen zum Tragen kommen; ansonsten wär das äußerst dumm... Die Gefahr eines Leitungsschadens durch Litzenbruch (und damit evtl Durchstich der Leitung) ist viel zu hoch.
> 
> Also alles nur da wo es Sinn macht.
> 
> Stahlflex Bremsleitungen am PKW bewirken auch einen besseren und stabileren Druckpunkt.



Ich habe die Einführung der Stahlflexleitungen im PKW Bereich in den 1980er Jahren miterlebt, das geschah auf Grund der besseren mechanischen Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber außerdem Einflüssen. Und wenn du es schaffst mit einer Litze des Stahlgeflechts die Kunststoffleitung zu durchlöchern, dann gebe ich dir einen Kasten Bier aus. Hier und jetzt öffentlich verkündet.
Im Automobilbereich verwendet man Gummileitungen, diese brauchen einen mechanischen Schutz. Im Fahrrad Bereich ist dieser nicht nötig.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das; ich kann einfach nicht entlüften. Sollte als Begründung reichen warum ich da nen Unterschied merke.


Ohne deine Entlüftungskompetenz in Zweifel ziehen zu wollen, aber gerade bei der hinteren Bremse war das bisher in der Mehrzahl der Fälle ursächlich für Druckpunktprobleme.


----------



## skask (18. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Leitungsstärke... Die Stahlflexleitung hat andere Fittinge, weil die Leitung einen Kunststoffmantel auf dem Geflecht hat. Die Dichtoliven sind bei beiden Leitungen die gleichen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Merkst du was? Unterm Stahlgeflecht ist gleich, nur oben sieht anders aus.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Merkst du was? Unterm Stahlgeflecht ist gleich, nur oben sieht anders aus.




Welchen Teil hast du nicht verstanden?

Wenn ich bei beiden Leitungen die gleiche Olive verwende, dann kann bei Leitung PLUS Stahlgeflecht der Leitungsaufbau nicht identisch sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Ich habe die Einführung der Stahlflexleitungen im PKW Bereich in den 1980er Jahren miterlebt, das geschah auf Grund der besseren mechanischen Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber außerdem Einflüssen. Und wenn du es schaffst mit einer Litze des Stahlgeflechts die Kunststoffleitung zu durchlöchern, dann gebe ich dir einen Kasten Bier aus. Hier und jetzt öffentlich verkündet.
> Im Automobilbereich verwendet man Gummileitungen, diese brauchen einen mechanischen Schutz. Im Fahrrad Bereich ist dieser nicht nötig.
> 
> 
> Ohne deine Entlüftungskompetenz in Zweifel ziehen zu wollen, aber gerade bei der hinteren Bremse war das bisher in der Mehrzahl der Fälle ursächlich für Druckpunktprobleme.




Was du da in den 80ern erlebt hast, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Stahlflex ist beim PKW nach wie vor nicht Serie. Und wenn du mal eine Benzinleitung in der Hand hältst, welche mittels Durchstich beschädigt wurde, weil irgendein Bubi wegen der Optik da Stahlflex verwendet hat (sehen dann aus wie ein Igel),dann weißte Bescheid... Nirgendwo am PKW hast außer Scheuern äußere Einflüsse, die aus diesem Grund Stahlflex notwendig machen würden. Und wenn's scheuert, dann is es entweder nicht anders möglich oder man is einfach zu blöd die Leitungen scheuerfrei zu verlegen. Wenn bei Bremsen auf diese Leitungen gewechselt wird, dann aufgrund der höheren Stabilität was den Druckpunkt betrifft. An der Bremsleitung scheuert ab Hersteller nämlich mal garnichts. Diese Leitungen haben einfach einen höheren Arbeitsdruck und Platzdruck; auch bei Hitze ist die Verformung geringer. ....und an dieser Stelle sind die Leitungen ebenso kunststoffummantelt wie am Rad auch; nämlich um das Stahlgeflecht vor äußeren Einflüssen zu schützen.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (18. April 2015)

Hatte Insert und Olive verwechselt.
Die Olive kann man weit genug auf biegen, die passt auf jeden Fall. Das Stahlgeflecht wird aber nicht bis zur Olive fortgeführt. Nur bis in die Überwurfmutter.
Ein bisschen Werkstoffkunde bezüglich der verwendeten Materialien schadet übrigens nicht.

Aber ich will dir deinen Glauben nicht nehmen. Wenn du Stahlflex besser findest, dann sollst du damit glücklich werden.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Die Olive sitzt auf dem Geflecht. Der Überwurf ist nur anders dimensioniert um über die Beschichtung zu passen. Diese Beschichtung muss im Bereich Olive entfernt werden; über das Geflecht geht die genauso drüber wie bei der normalen Leitung auch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

He ihr zwei, 
ich geb ein  aus. 

Aber mit einer Litze aus dem Geflecht bekommt man kein Loch in die Plastikleitung... sei denn der Draht glüht 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## skask (18. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Die Olive sitzt auf dem Geflecht. Der Überwurf ist nur anders dimensioniert um über die Beschichtung zu passen. Diese Beschichtung muss im Bereich Olive entfernt werden; über das Geflecht geht die genauso drüber wie bei der normalen Leitung auch.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die Olive ist die gleiche, weil sie eben nicht auf das Geflecht kommt. Sonst zieht die Kapillarwirkung unter Umständen die Bremsflüssigkeit zwischen das Geflecht und die Leitung.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Passiert auch. Is aber kein Beinbruch weil nach etwa 2 Tagen sieht man das nicht mehr

Und es zieht Flüssigkeit zwischen Geflecht und Ummantelung. Das Geflecht ist fest mit dem Leitungsinneren verbunden; das is nicht einfach ein Stahlgeflecht übergestülpt... Stahlflex is ganz anders aufgebaut.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skask (18. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Passiert auch. Is aber kein Beinbruch weil nach etwa 2 Tagen sieht man das nicht mehr


Aha, die selbst dichtende Stahlflexvariante



3K-Power schrieb:


> ..das is nicht einfach ein Stahlgeflecht übergestülpt... Stahlflex is ganz anders aufgebaut.


Richtig. Und da gibt es verschiedene Arten. Auch im Fahrrad Bereich gibt es welche mit aussenliegendem Geflecht ohne weitere Ummantelung.

Und wenn man das Stahlgeflecht zur Druckresistenz drum macht, wäre es dann nicht besser quer zur Leitung statt kreuzweise schräg zu wickeln? Da ware die absolute Längung der Stahlfäden doch noch kleiner?


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Die Ummantelung sehe ich nur als Schutz des Geflechts und als Schutz zwischen Rahmen und Leitung.

Warum das Geflecht so ausgeführt ist, das musst schon den Hersteller fragen; wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben; genau wie die Verlegeweise von Carbonmatten; da werden ja auch net einfach Fäden um ne Form gewickelt...

Hab mal Google bemüht; erster Fund Wikipedia. 

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stahlflexleitung

Da steht etwa das gleiche was ich schon die ganze Zeit zu erklären versuche..

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (18. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Flüssigkeiten lassen sich zwar komprimieren; aber eh das messbar wird, is die Leitung längst zerflogen...
> ... Es ist die Elastizität der Leitungen die den Unterschied machen. Und die Stahlflex Leitung ist halt stabiler als die normale....



Zum dritten mal, sieh dir an wie viel Bremsleitungen an Druck ab können, dann erkennst auch du das das nicht zutrifft.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Bei so ner Bremse v/h hast nur zwei Parameter, die abweichend sein können; das ist einmal die Elastizität der Leitung (abweichend über die Länge bzw die Größe der Fläche wo der Druck wirken kann); und die Menschliche Variable beim Entlüften..
> 
> 
> Kann also nur noch sein; dass ich nur Stahlflex Leitungen entlüftet bekomme, und die normalen das bekomm ich nicht gebacken. So wird's dann wohl sein
> ...



Mal davon abgesehen das du dich selber wieder sprichst, einmal ist das entlüften eine  der Parameter dann wieder nicht,
Hast du es letztendlich ja selber erkannt. Manchmal liegt es an einem selber das es nicht genauso klappt wie bei einer anderen Bremse und nicht an der Leitung.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Es ist in jedem Fall so, dass die Kompressibilität der Flüssigkeit hier nicht zum Tragen kommt. Da kann man mal ab 150bar drüber nachdenken; das haben wir hier maximal bei ner Vollbremsung wenn überhaupt..
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, sie kommt sehr wohl zum Tragen. Wenn man mal von den 150 bar ausgeht eine Kunststoffleitung aber locker 250 bar Minimum aushält, dann hat man den Effekt das das Dot komprimiert wird, es die Leitung aber noch nicht beeinflusst.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Passiert auch. Is aber kein Beinbruch weil nach etwa 2 Tagen sieht man das nicht mehr
> 
> Und es zieht Flüssigkeit zwischen Geflecht und Ummantelung. Das Geflecht ist fest mit dem Leitungsinneren verbunden; das is nicht einfach ein Stahlgeflecht übergestülpt... Stahlflex is ganz anders aufgebaut. Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



 
Nimm mal ein Stück Stahlflexleitung was du irgendwo ab geknipst hast und sie es dir an bzw. zelege es dann siehst du das das nicht so ist. 



3K-Power schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das; ich kann einfach nicht entlüften. Sollte als Begründung reichen warum ich da nen Unterschied merke.



Du weist also doch woran es liegt, Bravo. 


Und jetzt gehe ich radeln.
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Und jetzt gehe ich radeln.
> Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


Jeeeetzt nicht, wir sind noch nicht fertig!


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Du hast es nicht verstanden...

Zitat 1 war reine Ironie. Ich weiß wie ich meine Bremsen zu entlüften habe.

Die 150Bar wirst nicht erreichen.

Die Leitung kann auch ihre 250bar; bezweifle ich nicht; aber wir reden hier davon, in wie weit sich die Leitung unter Einfluss von Hitze und Druck verformt; und nicht vom Platzdruck...

Du wirst am Fahrrad keine Flüssigkeit komprimieren

Wenn du lange genug an deinem Leitungsschnipsel herummachst, dann is freilich die Spannung aus dem Geflecht raus.. Dann löst sich das auch von der Seele ab... Aber im Betrieb ist das fest miteinander verbunden.

Ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn dir solche minimale Abweichungen nicht auffallen; deshalb brauchst andere nicht als kleine Deppen hinstellen (so kam das bei mir rüber)... 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2015)

Wollt Ihr Euch nicht 'n Zimmer nehmen!?


----------



## Brainman (18. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jeeeetzt nicht, wir sind noch nicht fertig!



Na gut, ein Bier noch   



3K-Power schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden...
> 
> Zitat 1 war reine Ironie. Ich weiß wie ich meine Bremsen zu entlüften habe.



Ich hab schon verstanden das du das Ironisch meintest, sollte eben nur keine sein da es ja wirklich daran liegen kann.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Die 150Bar wirst nicht erreichen.
> 
> Die Leitung kann auch ihre 250bar; bezweifle ich nicht; aber wir reden hier davon, in wie weit sich die Leitung unter Einfluss von Hitze und Druck verformt; und nicht vom Platzdruck...



Das meinst du nicht ernst ??
Wir reden die ganze Zeit nur von _*DRUCK *_und zwar der von innen. Welcher sonnst ?



3K-Power schrieb:


> Du wirst am Fahrrad keine Flüssigkeit komprimieren



Nichts anderes tut eine "Hydraulik" Bremse.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn du lange genug an deinem Leitungsschnipsel herummachst, dann is freilich die Spannung aus dem Geflecht raus.. Dann löst sich das auch von der Seele ab... Aber im Betrieb ist das fest miteinander verbunden.



Ist es nicht.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn dir solche minimale Abweichungen nicht auffallen; deshalb brauchst andere nicht als kleine Deppen hinstellen (so kam das bei mir rüber)...



Ich versuche dir seit gestern aufzuzeigen das diese Abweichungen halt woanders herkommen können als von Kunststoffleitungen die, deiner Meinung nach, nicht so Druck stabil wie Stahlflex Leitungen.
Ich habe dich in keinster weise als "Deppen" dargestellt. Wenn das für dich so rüber kommt ist das nicht mein Problem.

Für mich war es das jetzt auch.
An deinem letzten Post merkt man sehr gut das es dir gar nicht mehr um das Thema geht.
Die ganze Zeit geht es darum das Stahlflex stabiler sein soll, und plötzlich geht es um Hitze und das keine Flüssigkeit komprimiert wird ??
Sorry.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Hast du das nicht verstanden? Seit wann bremst die hydraulische Bremse dadurch, dass ich eine Flüssigkeit komprimiere? Die Flüssigkeit überträgt lediglich die Kraft vom Geber auf den Nehmer... Also das Wissen hab ich eigentlich vorausgesetzt... Komprimieren bedeutet, dass sich die Dichte des Mediums ändert... Das wär denkbar schlecht in der Hydraulik, weil du da nur bedingt ein Ergebnis erzielst. Wenn du Luft in der Leitung hast, dann komprimierst die Luft in der Leitung; der Kolben am Hebel gibt die Kraft in die Flüssigkeit und die komprimiert die Luft und am Kolben kommt wenig bis garnichts an oder du hast nen "Schwamm"...

Muss ich das wirklich grad hier schreiben?

Du bringst praktisch nicht den Druck in das System um die Flüssigkeit zu komprimieren. Wenn sich der Druckpunkt ändert, dann isses das Entlüften (was ich wie gesagt beherrsche) oder deine Leitung gibt nach.

Eine Stahlflex Leitung gibt weniger bis nicht nach und so macht sich auch keine Leitungslänge bemerkbar.

Funktioniert beim Auto ähnlich; nur geht's hier nicht um die Länge sondern um Drücke in andern Dimensionen.

Und was meinst du denn warum man fürs Fahrrad Stahlflex bekommt? Wegen der Optik oder weil se robuster gegen Einflüsse von außen sind?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robser (18. April 2015)

Liebe Hope Freunde, 
ich habe ein Problem mit der Tech3 e4. Heute habe ich den Bremssattel vorne neu justiert und dabei das Bike auf dem Kopf stehen gehabt. Ein paar Mal am Bremshebel gezogen...plötzlich war der Druckpunkt weg. Da kam mir die früheren Avid Elixir Bremsen in den Sinn, welche bei Überkopf Luft im System bekamen. Als ich das Bike wieder aufstellte, bemerkte ich Öl auf dem Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel. Auch nach mehrmaligem Pumpen, kam absolut KEIN Druckpunkt mehr. Danach war Entlüften angesagt (habe ich schon öfters nach Videoanleitung Hope gemacht) und es gibt keinen Druckpunkt mehr. Aus und vorbei. Was habe ich denn da angerichtet? Gibt es Erklärungen für das Problem (ausser meiner idiotischen Idee die Bremse auf dem Kopf zu betätigen) der sonst tollen Bremse? Das Vertrauen ist nun schon etwas angeknackst was die Bremse anbelangt. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
lg Robin


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Guck dir mal an ob die Membran in Ordnung ist. Normal kannst das sogar machen wenn das Rad aufm Kopf steht; wenn der ausgleichsbehälter ordentlich befüllt ist, dann ist unter der Membran keine Luft und du drückst auch keine Luft ins System wenn das Bike aufm Kopf steht


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2015)

Entweder weiter entlüften, oder den Bremshebel über Nacht an den Lenker binden. Morgens dann den Hebel schnalzen lassen und Behälter auffüllen.


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Guck dir mal an ob die Membran in Ordnung ist. Normal kannst das sogar machen wenn das Rad aufm Kopf steht; wenn der ausgleichsbehälter ordentlich befüllt ist, dann ist unter der Membran keine Luft und du drückst auch keine Luft ins System wenn das Bike aufm Kopf steht



Ist das nicht kontraintuitiv? Ich mein der AGB soll ja überschüssige Bremsflüssigkeit aufnehmen, damit die Bremse nicht direkt blockiert wenn sie Wasser aufnimmt. Wie soll sie das, wenn der AGB randvoll gemacht wird?


----------



## 3K-Power (18. April 2015)

Also die Membran liegt ja nicht vollflächig am Deckel an. Der Ausgleichsbehälter gleicht ja einen Unterschied im Flüssigkeitsvolumen aus. Bedeutet; die Flüssigkeit drückt dann im Fall der Fälle die Membran Richtung Deckel. Deshalb hat der auch ein Loch. Damit darin keine Luft komprimiert werden kann. Man füllt ja auch beim entlüften den Behälter randvoll und rollt die Membran dann seitlich auf, damit darunter keine Luft steht; die überflüssige Flüssigkeit läuft dann halt über. Das System ist eigentlich am Ende komplett geschlossen und ohne Luft. 

Geht halt auch wenn unter der Membran Luft steht; aber dann kann's halt passieren; dass bei Rad aufm Kopf die Luft in die Leitung gedrückt wird und nicht die Flüssigkeit, die Luft steigt ja bekanntlich nach oben; und oben is dann eigentlich unten wo der Geberkolben sitzt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robser (18. April 2015)

vielen Dank schon mal für die Vorschläge. Habe nochmal entlüftet und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich die Bremse völlig entlüften. Guter Druckpunkt. Dann habe ich das Bike wieder auf den Kopf gestellt, 1x am Bremshebel gezogen, Bike wieder umgedreht...und was soll ich sagen? Druckpunkt wieder weg und aus dem Loch im Deckel ist Öl ausgetreten.....
Liegt das def. an der Membran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (19. April 2015)

wenn ich bei meiner e4 die kolben zum z.b. reinigen zurück drücke und dann wieder raus pumpe ist die erste zeit der druckpunkt knall hart und wird dann immer weicher und wandert nach hinten.
vor 2 wochen hatte ich einen überschlag und das rad stand auf dem kopf. habe die bremse erst betätigt als es wieder auf den rädern stand und die bremse hatte keinen druck mehr erst nach mehrmaligem pumpen war der druck wieder da.
hat jetzt 2 wochen super funktioniert bis heute da war der druckpumkt, an der bremse hinten,auf einen schlag ganz weit hinten. am samstag war noch alles i.o. und nix verändert. 
woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Datenwurm (20. April 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig nach schlecht ausgerichtet oder hängende Kolben.


 Ein hängender Kolben war es. Hab alle sauber gemacht und geschmiert. Jetzt passt alles. Wenn die XT am Hinterrad nach dem Entlüften immer noch schlecht geht wird die nächste Shimano gegen Hope getauscht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. April 2015)

Wie reinigt und schmiert man die Bremskolben an der Hope am besten?


----------



## bummel42 (21. April 2015)

Tuch und Silikonöl.


----------



## Datenwurm (21. April 2015)

Ich habe mir vorher das Video von Hope bei YouTube angeschaut. Geht besser als gedacht.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. Mai 2015)

welche alternativ beläge sind für die e4 die richtigen?
die von der xt m755 sind im reibbelag 2mm schmäler wie die orginalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (6. Mai 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> welche alternativ beläge sind für die e4 die richtigen?
> die von der xt m755 sind im reibbelag 2mm schmäler wie die orginalen.



Was ist falsch an den Hope Belägen ?
z.B. Kool Stop: http://www.koolstop.com/english/disc_hope.html


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2015)

Die d585 für e4 und v4 passen nicht in die e4.
Ich wollte mal andere ausprobieren.


----------



## Brainman (7. Mai 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Die d585 für e4 und v4 passen nicht in die e4.
> Ich wollte mal andere ausprobieren.


Gut zu wissen.
Ansonsten gibt es speziell für die E4 wohl noch keine Alternativen.
Die meisten Hersteller verkaufen Ihre M4 Beläge auch als E4 allerdings mit dem selben Ergebnis wie bei den XT das sie eben etwas kleiner sind.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Mai 2015)

Habe einen Satz Vented Disk (innenbelüftet) abzugeben. Es sind die V2-Scheiben, passt aber auch für die V4-Zange. Mit der bin die gefahren.
203mm, schwarzer Spider, guter Zustand.

Anfragen bitte per PN.


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Mai 2015)

habe immer noch das problem bei der bremse hinten daß der druckpunkt immer mehr nach hinten wandert. könnte es an einer nicht funktionierenden nachstellung liegen?
entlüften und neue bremsflüssigkeit bringt nichts.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> habe immer noch das problem bei der bremse hinten daß der druckpunkt immer mehr nach hinten wandert. könnte es an einer nicht funktionierenden nachstellung liegen?
> ...


Wohl kaum. Zange ist ausgerichtet? Kolben mobilisiert?


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Mai 2015)

jepp.
beläge nutzen sich auch gleichmäßig ab.
wenn ich die kolben zurückdrücke und dann wieder vor pumpe ist der druckpunkt weit vorn und wandert langsam nach hinten. so alle ca. 60km muß ich den druckpunkt nachstellen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ... muß ich den druckpunkt nachstellen.


Wie das?


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Mai 2015)

an dem einsteller für der druckpunkt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> an dem einsteller für der druckpunkt


Das heißt dann, das Du den Druckpunktversteller drehst? Stellst Du dann auch an der Hebelweite? Die beiden korrespondieren etwas miteinander. Wenn der Hebel zu nah am Lenker steht, kommt es schonmal zu dem von Dir beschriebenen Effekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reset (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den bremshebel an ner tech 3 wechseln kann ohne die bremse neu entlüften zu müssen?
habe mir am wochenende leider einen hebel verbogen und möchte diesen wechseln


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Mai 2015)

Nur den Hebel und nicht den rest der Einheit ? Wenn ich nach diesem Video vom 2er Hebel geh behaupte ich mal ja , aber dieser wird in dem Video im leeren zustand gewechselt.


----------



## reset (20. Mai 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Nur den Hebel und nicht den rest der Einheit ? Wenn ich nach diesem Video vom 2er Hebel geh behaupte ich mal ja , aber dieser wird in dem Video im leeren zustand gewechselt.



danke für das video
ja nur den hebel..hab mir den bei einem ziemlich hässlichen crash ordentlich verbogen...inkl. gehirnerschütterung 
da ich die bremse erst neu entlüftet habe, würde ich dies ungerne nochmal machen, wenn es nicht sein muss.


----------



## bummel42 (20. Mai 2015)

reset schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den bremshebel an ner tech 3 wechseln kann ohne die bremse neu entlüften zu müssen?
> habe mir am wochenende leider einen hebel verbogen und möchte diesen wechseln



Der grosse Vorteil der Tech-Hebel gegenüber den alten Mini-Hebeln ist die Trennung von Hebel und Geberkolben.
D.h. Du kannst def. den Hebel tauschen ohne alles zu demontieren. Ist nur ggf. frickelig.
Am besten die Explosionszeichnungen anschauen.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Mai 2015)

Moin, ich würde bei der Aktion auch ganz genau auf evtl. Beschädigungen der kompletten Einheit achten. Mir hat es bei zwei Einschlägen auch mal die Hebel verbogen und unterm Strich war einmal auch der Rest in Mittleidenschaft gezogen gewesen.


----------



## Spock (20. Mai 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> habe immer noch das problem bei der bremse hinten daß der druckpunkt immer mehr nach hinten wandert. könnte es an einer nicht funktionierenden nachstellung liegen?
> entlüften und neue bremsflüssigkeit bringt nichts.


ich würde meinen:
a) das System ist undicht-überprüfe ob wo Bremsflüssigkeit austritt, alle Verbindungen prüfen, und bei den Kolben schauen ob die Nass sind…
b) wenn das System dicht ist -dann kann nur mehr die Dichtung(-en)am Geberkolben defekt sein (intern)


----------



## reset (21. Mai 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde bei der Aktion auch ganz genau auf evtl. Beschädigungen der kompletten Einheit achten. Mir hat es bei zwei Einschlägen auch mal die Hebel verbogen und unterm Strich war einmal auch der Rest in Mittleidenschaft gezogen gewesen.



danke für den hinweis! was war denn bei dir sonst noch beschädigt?


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Mai 2015)

Der Hebel hat von außen einen Schlag bekommen und war verbogen. Durch die Hebelwirkung hat es das gefräste Gehäuse aufgebogen obwohl das ziemlich massiv ist. Dadurch war die Lagerung des Hebels im Eimer und die Dichtung des Geberkolbens machte nicht mehr ihren Job. Vielleicht hätte man es richten können aber bei einem gefrästen Aluteil war mir das zu heikel. Ach so, es war damals eine Tech 2 Evo Einheit.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. Mai 2015)

Ich habe leider auch das bereits beschriebene Problem der mangelnden Bremsleistung an meiner neuen V4.
Leichte Besserung durch exaktere Ausrichtung /jeweils ein Kolben hing etwas.
Gestern bin ich meine anderen Räder gefahren, eines mit ner ZEE und eines mit ner anderen V4, bei beiden kann ich problemlos das Vorderrad zum Blockieren bringen, bei meiner neuen V4 nicht. Der Druckpunkt ist stabil und wandert nicht, deswegen vermute ich auch keine Luft im System. Die Probleme bestehen bei beiden sehr gut eingebremsten Belagarten.
Wo könnte ich noch ansetzen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Mai 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> ...
> Wo könnte ich noch ansetzen??


Welche Beläge/Scheiben fährst? Alles mal mit viel Spüliwasser sauber gemacht?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. Mai 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Aktuell die Sinter, vorher die organischen.
Scheibe ist Floating
Spüli war mir noch neu.Werde ich direkt probieren.

Bringt es etwas die Beläge leicht anzuschleifen??


----------



## Fun-Master (21. Mai 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Aktuell die Sinter, vorher die organischen.
> Scheibe ist Floating
> ...


Spüli bringt meiner Erfahrung nach nichts. Am besten Beläge und Scheibe mit grobem Schleifpapier anschleifen und mit Spiritus säubern. Wenn ich Öl auf Belägen oder Scheiben hatte, dann war das das einzige, was geholfen hat.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich von meiner Tech3 E4 Bremse den Sattel gegen den einer V4 tausche, kann ich dann mit erkennbar größerer Bremskraft rechnen? Scheibe ist ne 203 Floating Hope bzw. am anderen LRS ne 203 Trickstuff Dächle. Es fehlt mir bei 100kg nackich etwas an Bremspower bergab.
Druckpunkt, Dosierung, Standfestigkeit ist alles super, hab sie gut entlüftet, der Sattel ist gut ausgerichtet, Kolben sind gängig, Scheiben sind schlagfrei, aber es fehlt bergab der letzte Biss auf griffigem Boden.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich von meiner Tech3 E4 Bremse den Sattel gegen den einer V4 tausche, kann ich dann mit erkennbar größerer Bremskraft rechnen? Scheibe ist ne 203 Floating Hope bzw. am anderen LRS ne 203 Trickstuff Dächle. Es fehlt mir bei 100kg nackich etwas an Bremspower bergab.
> Druckpunkt, Dosierung, Standfestigkeit ist alles super, hab sie gut entlüftet, der Sattel ist gut ausgerichtet, Kolben sind gängig, Scheiben sind schlagfrei, aber es fehlt bergab der letzte Biss auf griffigem Boden.



Ja, aber bevor du die Kohle ausgibst, investier noch mal kurz in den Satz Sinter Beläge. Die haben bei meiner M4 nochmal für nen Aha Effekt gesorgt.

Grüße


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, schon geschehen, aber ich hatte ähnlich meinem Zweitbike mit XT-Bremse einen größeren Unterschied erwartet. Wie viele km soll ich den Sinterbelägen zum Einbremsen geben? 50km haben sie runter inklusive dreißig Vollbremsungen  zu Beginn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (21. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, schon geschehen, aber ich hatte ähnlich meinem Zweitbike mit XT-Bremse einen größeren Unterschied erwartet. Wie viele km soll ich den Sinterbelägen zum Einbremsen geben? 50km haben sie runter inklusive dreißig Vollbremsungen  zu Beginn.



Mmmh, das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## gunznoc (22. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, schon geschehen, aber ich hatte ähnlich meinem Zweitbike mit XT-Bremse einen größeren Unterschied erwartet. Wie viele km soll ich den Sinterbelägen zum Einbremsen geben? 50km haben sie runter inklusive dreißig Vollbremsungen  zu Beginn.


Genau das selbe "Problem" habe ich auch mit meiner E4. 
Habe mit den Sinter über 1.000 km runter und bin nicht vollends zufrieden. 
Bremskraft in 90% der Fälle sehr gut. Dosierbarkeit gut. Fühlt sich sehr griffig an, bis man die Bremse an die (scheinbare) Grenze bringt. 

Folgendes Beispiel:
Knapp 100 kg. Sinterbeläge. Hope Floater. Bremse gerne spät und hart an. Auf gewissen Steilstücken fehlt mir der letzte Biss. 
Folgende Situation finde ich besonders unangenehm:
- Bremse maximal belastet
- Bremskraft stagniert und kann trotz höherer Handkraft nicht verstärkt werden
- raues Bremsen
- Zwischenstück in der Ebene / bergauf
- erneutes hartes anbremsen nach einigen Minuten
- Bremskraft im ersten Moment sehr, sehr schwach
- Schreckmoment

Gefühlt bringe ich die Bremse an die Grenze. Eventuell verglast der Belag und muss erstmal wieder neu "freigebremst" werden?!
Derzeit bin ich mit dieser Situation sehr unzufrieden. 
Kann das an den Belägen liegen?

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## zotty (22. Mai 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Genau das selbe "Problem" habe ich auch mit meiner E4.
> Habe mit den Sinter über 1.000 km runter und bin nicht vollends zufrieden.
> Bremskraft in 90% der Fälle sehr gut. Dosierbarkeit gut. Fühlt sich sehr griffig an, bis man die Bremse an die (scheinbare) Grenze bringt.
> 
> ...


"kenn ich" von meiner m4 und x2.
bei 26´war das alles noch ok aber seit 29´hatte ich sehr viele schreckmomente.
bremse gegen aktuelle XT getauscht und endlich kann ich bremsen ohne schrecken 
ich bin wirklich ein hope bremsenfan und es ist mir echt schwer gefallen von beiden bikes die bremse zu verkaufen.
habe es nach mittlerweile 1 jahr nicht bereut.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Mai 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Genau das selbe "Problem" habe ich auch mit meiner E4.
> ...


Hatte ich -wenn auch nicht ganz so krass- mit den Floater-Disks auch. Das auch schon in der Code mit Sinter und dann in der V4 mit Sinter. 
Die wurden bei langen, gebremsten Abfahrten gern mal stumpf.

Ich empfehle ja aus eigener Erfahrung gern die Dächle-Disk, habe aber aktuell einen Kumpel, der nach'm Vinschgau-WE in der Kombi V4/Dächle auch Probleme hat. Da habe ich die Bremse noch nicht gesehen und kann dazu noch nix weiter sagen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Mai 2015)

Bei meiner XT war es eine Offenbarung, als ich von Shimano-Sinterbelägen auf Trickstuff-Beläge umgestellt habe. Daher wollte ich demnächst mal die Trickstuffbeläge ausprobieren, ich glaube die Version 220NG müssten es sein. Kann zu denen jemand was sagen?
Solche Schreckmomente hatte ich bisher nicht, aber bergab mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad bin ich weit weg vom Einfingerstoppie.


----------



## Ochiba63 (22. Mai 2015)

Spock schrieb:


> ich würde meinen:
> a) das System ist undicht-überprüfe ob wo Bremsflüssigkeit austritt, alle Verbindungen prüfen, und bei den Kolben schauen ob die Nass sind…
> b) wenn das System dicht ist -dann kann nur mehr die Dichtung(-en)am Geberkolben defekt sein (intern)


dicht ist alles 
bremse habe ich max ein 3/4 jahr.
ist aber eine möglichkeit.
zur zeit ist der druckpunkt mal stabiel.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. Mai 2015)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Spüli bringt meiner Erfahrung nach nichts. Am besten Beläge und Scheibe mit grobem Schleifpapier anschleifen und mit Spiritus säubern. Wenn ich Öl auf Belägen oder Scheiben hatte, dann war das das einzige, was geholfen hat.


So hab ich es gemacht und es scheint zu funktionieren 

Morgen wird's richtig getestet.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Mai 2015)

Bin frustriert
Habe geschliffen und entfettet, ohne jeden Effekt.
V4 des anderen Bikes montiert, der gleiche Schaic.
Die ZEE des Winterrades; ein Zug des Zeigefingers und das Vorderrad blockiert.

Ich will es nicht, aber wenn ich das nicht in den Griff bekomme, wird alles auf Shimano umgerüstet


----------



## Kharne (24. Mai 2015)

Öl kriegste nie mehr aus den Belägen, klopp sie in die Tonne und kauf neue...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auf dem Dirtmasters Bremsbeläge für die E4 von CL Brakes gekauft, Modell VRX. Die stellen für mein Empfinden eine Verbesserung der Bremskraft dar. Allerdings scheint es die im Netz kaum in DE zu geben.
Jetzt warte ich noch auf Trickstuff und SwissStop-Beläge. Da muss dann doch noch was rauszuholen sein, was die Bremskraft angeht. Dächle und Hope Saw Floating machte jedenfalls keinen Unterschied.
Die Dächle fliegt wieder raus aus dem Bikepark-LRS und rein kommt die Hope Floating für Moto Fr und V2. Vom geringeren "Lochanteil" erhoffe ich mir mehr Reibungsfläche und damit mehr Wirkung. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (28. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Dirtmasters Bremsbeläge für die E4 von CL Brakes gekauft, Modell VRX. Die stellen für mein Empfinden eine Verbesserung der Bremskraft dar. Allerdings scheint es die im Netz kaum in DE zu geben.
> Jetzt warte ich noch auf Trickstuff und SwissStop-Beläge. Da muss dann doch noch was rauszuholen sein, was die Bremskraft angeht. Dächle und Hope Saw Floating machte jedenfalls keinen Unterschied.
> Die Dächle fliegt wieder raus aus dem Bikepark-LRS und rein kommt die Hope Floating für Moto Fr und V2. Vom geringeren "Lochanteil" erhoffe ich mir mehr Reibungsfläche und damit mehr Wirkung. Ich werde berichten...


Wäre super, wenn du mal deinen Eindruck schildern kannst, sobald du dir von den anderen Belägen ein Bild machen konntest. 

Ich überlege, ob ich noch rumprobieren soll oder die E4 an ein eventuell kommendes Longtravel Hardtail zu schrauben und mir fürs Enduro die MT7 zu holen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## mhubig (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte ebenfalls das bereits beschriebene Problem der mangelnden Bremsleistung bei meiner *Hope Tech 3 E4* mit 203mm Hope Saw Floating Scheibe. Bei mir war vor allem die Vorderradbremse betroffen. Um das mal etwas zu quantifizieren hab ich mit der Bremse am Rad meines Kollegen verglichen. Gleiches Rad und ebenfalls eine Hope Tech 3 E4 mit 203mm Hope Saw Floating Scheibe.

_Mein einfacher Test:_ Seitliches Anfahren mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an eine ca. 40cm Treppenstufe, Vorderbremse zu und Hinterrad auf die Treppenstufe versetzen.

*Mit meinem Rad:*

Druckpunkt super.
Dosierbarkeit super.
Aber es fehlt der letzte Biss.
Vorderrad rutscht beim Versetzen leicht durch, auch mit zwei Finger ...
Versetzten ist unsicher.
Es ist schwer das Hinterrad in die richtige Höhe zu bekommen um es auf der Stufe zu platzieren.
*Mit dem Rad des Kollegen:*

Druckpunkt super.
Dosierbarkeit super.
Bremse hat super Biss.
Vorderrad kann mit einem Finger komplett blockiert werden.
Versetzten ist einfach und gefühlt sehr sicher.
Das Hinterrad ließe sich auch locker auf 'ne 1m hohe Stufe versetzen.
Also stimmt hier definitiv was nicht, das Problem scheint aber nicht an der Hope Bremse allgemein zu liegen, sondern speziell an meiner Hope Bremse. Bevor ich jetzt aber irgendwelche Dichtungen ausgetauscht oder sonst einen aufwendigen Schmu' veranstaltet habe, wollte ich erstmal sicherstellen dass ich die üblichen Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen habe.

*Mein Vorgehen:*

Bleeding der Bremse.
Ausrichtung des Bremssattels zu Scheibe.
Sicherstellen das keiner der Kolben hängt und sich alle frei bewegen.
Kontrollieren dass am Bremssattels alles dicht ist und kein Dot austritt.
Bremssattel mit 'nem sauberen Tuch und Spiritus säubern.
Bremsscheibe abmontieren und mit viel heißem Wasser und Spüli säubern und entfettet.
Nagelneue Hope Bremsbeläge (organisch) montieren.
Beläge richtig ein bremsen.
*
Ergebnis:
*
Geil, die Bremse hat ihren Biss wieder und besteht den Test oben jetzt mit Bravour! Ich denke das Problem lag in meinem Fall einfach an einer Verschmutzung der Scheibe bzw. der Bremsbeläge. Das ist evtl. einer der Nachteile der Hope Beläge, da diese doch sehr lange halten und viel seltener erneuert werden wie z.B. die Beläge einer Shimano Bremse.


----------



## sirios (28. Mai 2015)

Den Beitrag sollte man oben anpinnen !


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo und kurze Frage, weil ich es nirgends gefunden habe und es auch NICHT eingelasert auf den Bremsscheiben steht: Bei wie vielen mm liegt die Verschleißgrenze bei den Floating Discs? 1,8 mm?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hallo und kurze Frage, weil ich es nirgends gefunden habe und es auch NICHT eingelasert auf den Bremsscheiben steht: Bei wie vielen mm liegt die Verschleißgrenze bei den Floating Discs? 1,8 mm?


Da wo sie bei Hitze beginnen wellig zu werden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Mai 2015)

*ggg*

Das tun die ja jetzt schon bei ~ 1,8 und 1,7 mm. 
Beim Bremsen merkt man es nicht, aber danach an den Schleifgeräuschen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Mai 2015)

Am Motorrad (GSXR 750) habe ich es so gehalten, dass ich erst reagiert habe, wenn entweder die Floater zu stark ausgeschlagen waren, oder die wellige Bremsscheibe im Hebel oder an der Bremsleistung spürbar wurden. Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich es am Bike anders machen sollte.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Mai 2015)

Heute habe ich die Trickstuff 220NG Beläge bekommen und verbaut. Das Einbremsen hat bereits nach 4-5 Bremsungen gezeigt, dass die Bremswirkung nun in einer anderen Liga spielt. Im weiteren hat sich allerdings auch gezeigt, dass die Dosierbarkeit bei mir etwas gelitten hat. Außerdem neigen die Beläge kurz vorm Blockieren etwas zum Rubbeln. Naja, vielleicht gibt sich das beim Fahren. Das ist nur der erste Eindruck nach etwa 20 harten Bremsungen im Flachen.
More to come.


----------



## 3K-Power (29. Mai 2015)

Mir kam heut ne Idee... 

Will mal hören was ihr davon so haltet...

Ich würd mal probieren; was passiert wenn man 2 160er Scheiben hinten benutzt anstatt der 203 VentedDisk der V4... 

203 hinten is ja eigentlich völlig oversized..


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würd mal probieren; was passiert wenn man 2 160er Scheiben hinten benutzt...



Mach mal 'n Bild.


----------



## 3K-Power (29. Mai 2015)

Also ich meine 2 Scheiben direkt aneinander...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Mai 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch das bereits beschriebene Problem der mangelnden Bremsleistung an meiner neuen V4.
> Leichte Besserung durch exaktere Ausrichtung /jeweils ein Kolben hing etwas.
> Gestern bin ich meine anderen Räder gefahren, eines mit ner ZEE und eines mit ner anderen V4, bei beiden kann ich problemlos das Vorderrad zum Blockieren bringen, bei meiner neuen V4 nicht. Der Druckpunkt ist stabil und wandert nicht, deswegen vermute ich auch keine Luft im System. Die Probleme bestehen bei beiden sehr gut eingebremsten Belagarten.
> Wo könnte ich noch ansetzen??


Nach vielen Tests weiß ich, dass die Bremse völlig ok ist.
Das Problem ist die Scheibe!!!!
Eine fast neue Floating 203.
Mit jeder anderen Scheibe habe ich maximale, brachiale Bremsleistung.
Meine andere V4 funktioniert auch nicht mit der Scheibe.
Die Scheibe ist klinisch sauber und garantiert völlig fettfrei.
Kennt jemand einen ähnlichen Fall??


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Mai 2015)

Der Planlauf ist ok oder hat die Scheibe einen Schlag?
Beste Bremsleistung hat meine V4 mit Magura Wafe Scheiben, keine Probleme mit Verzug, laufen 1a plan.
Sonst mal den Robin von Hope anschreiben. Der meldet sich meistens kurzfristig zurück.


----------



## nervy1962 (29. Mai 2015)

@Stuntfrosch : Hab meine Floating203 auch gegen Magura Scheiben gewechselt und nun Bremspower ohne Ende, ohne fading und gequietsche. Bremse ist ein 2014er Hope V4 mit Stahlflex und organischen Hopebelägen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (30. Mai 2015)

Danke.
Die Floating läuft völlig plan.
Habe eben eine Shimano Scheibe montiert, die ohne Einbremsen deutlich besser funktioniert.
Habt ihr die Adresse von Robin/Hope für mich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (31. Mai 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Also ich meine 2 Scheiben direkt aneinander...


Vermutung: die kühlen auf der jeweiligen Außenseite viel schneller ab als auf der Kontaktseite, werden beide total krumm und zerreißen  wegen der Dicke deine Beläge.


----------



## Fun-Master (31. Mai 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Danke.
> Die Floating läuft völlig plan.
> Habe eben eine Shimano Scheibe montiert, die ohne Einbremsen deutlich besser funktioniert.
> Habt ihr die Adresse von Robin/Hope für mich??


 Google? 2 Sekunden gefunden [email protected]


----------



## sirios (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich von den E4 überzeugt! Die sollten bei mir ja eigentlich meine The One von 2011 ersetzen und ich hab drauf spekuliert, dass ich weniger Handkraft bei ner Vierkolbenbremse im Vergleich zur Formula brauche... Zwei Tage Lac Blanc Bikepark hat die Hope auch gut mitgemacht aber die Bremskraft war jetzt nicht besser, eher auf demselben Niveau.

das könnte aber auch an verschiedenen Faktoren bei mir liegen:
- Bremsscheiben --> Superstar Floating Discs
- Sinterbeläge noch nicht vollständig eingefahren und daher möglicherweise recht flott verglast im Park
- Keine ideale Kombination aus Belag und Scheibe

Ich hab mir jetzt mal zum testen folgende Beläge bestellt:
- Superstar Sinter
- Uberbikes matrix race
- original Hope Sinter

Und dann noch die Hope original Scheiben...

Wenn es damit nicht läuft, dann werf ich die Hope raus und häng mir meine Formula wieder ans Rad


----------



## 3K-Power (31. Mai 2015)

Warum Sinter??


----------



## sirios (31. Mai 2015)

Warum nicht?


----------



## 3K-Power (31. Mai 2015)

Weil organisch normal auch geht wie Hölle in der Hope... Ich hab noch nie die mitgelieferten Sinter von Hope verwendet weil die mit organischen schon ne reine 1 Finger Bremse ist...

Und die sackteuren Hope Scheiben halten dann auch länger.


----------



## sirios (31. Mai 2015)

Probier ich mal. Hab die auch hier liegen. Mal sehen was die taugen.


----------



## 3K-Power (31. Mai 2015)

Und es schadet nicht wenn man die mal bissel sachte einbremst. Und vorher penibel Sattel ausrichten...


----------



## sirios (1. Juni 2015)

Ich werd jetzt mal schauen welche Kombination da gut passt. Bin mal gespannt wie die Hope Scheiben im Vergleich laufen


----------



## gunznoc (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bekomme morgen die Trickstuff NG Beläge. 
Werde berichten. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Juni 2015)

Also die Trickstuff waren bei mir in der Formula sehr gut von der Leistung. Die Haltbarkeit war allerdings eher mittelmäßig. 

Bin gespannt auf deine Meinung!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Juni 2015)

Ergänzung zu den Trickstuff Belägen: das Rubbeln hat ruckzuck nachgelassen, aber ich habe noch keine längere Erfahrung sammeln können, bisher top!


----------



## gunznoc (2. Juni 2015)

Sollen heute zugestellt werden. 
Kann ich dann direkt testen, bin heute eh unterwegs. 

Verringerte Haltbarkeit nehme ich bei besserer Bremsleistung bzw Standfestigkeit gerne in Kauf. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## 3K-Power (2. Juni 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mach mal 'n Bild.




Heute umgesetzt. 













Erste Testfahrt bestanden.

2 Scheiben übereinander ergeben (shimano) 3,46mm. Die Hope hab ich mit 3,45 gemessen. Nur beide Scheiben übereinander da baut die Scheibe zu nah an den Rahmen und es war keine Freigängigkeit da. Kurzerhand bei einer Scheibe den Lochkreis innen ausgefräst und beide Scheiben verschweißt. 

Es is nach wie vor ein 1 Finger Stopper.


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Juni 2015)

Puh,  mit vorsicht zu genießen... 

Durch das Schweißen (aufglühen) kann es sein das dass Material an den Schweißstellen weich wird...
(je nach Hitze einwirkung) 

Gefügeveränderung ect.  pp...


Ps: Da die Scheiben nicht flächig miteinander verbunden sind kann es sein das sie sich unterschiedlich erhitzen und dadurch krumm werden. 
Oder aber die daraus resultierenden Spannungen führen zum reißen der Schweißstellen.... 

Just my 2 ct...


----------



## 3K-Power (2. Juni 2015)

Ja deshalb hab ich's auch nur gepunktet und nicht durchgeschweißt.

Hatte leider nur ein normales Elektrodenschweissgerät, weil für das Schutzgasgerät kein rostfreies Schweissgut da war.

Bei Gelegengeit mach ich das nochmal mit Wig.

Edit: die Scheiben werden nicht unterschiedlich heiß. Auf beiden Seiten drücken die Kolben mit gleicher Kraft und somit gibt's auch bei Reibung und der dadurch entstehenden Hitze keinen Unterschied.

Auch werden beim Bremsen beide Rotoren Zusammengepresst und die Hitze verteilt sich gleichmäßig auf beide.

Es ist auch erst mal nur rein experimentell. Werd natürlich nicht gleich den erst besten Trail runter knallen zum testen; aber ich beobachte die Scheibe genau; falls sich da einer der 18 Schweisspunkte verabschiedet, dann seh ich's ja. Unwahrscheinlich ist, dass alle 18 mit einmal aufgeben.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Juni 2015)

Krass! Auf was für Ideen ihr kommt;-)


----------



## gunznoc (4. Juni 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Also die Trickstuff waren bei mir in der Formula sehr gut von der Leistung. Die Haltbarkeit war allerdings eher mittelmäßig.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf deine Meinung!





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ergänzung zu den Trickstuff Belägen: das Rubbeln hat ruckzuck nachgelassen, aber ich habe noch keine längere Erfahrung sammeln können, bisher top!



Habe gestern die Trickstuff getestet. 
Leichtes rubbeln hatte ich ganz am Anfang. 2-3x eingebremst und die Bremsleistung war schon ordentlich. 

Bremse Hope E4
Hope Saw Floater
Fahrfertig 100 kg
Banshee Rune V2

An einer steilen Stelle auf meinem Trail, waren die original Sinterbeläge merklich am Ende, was sich durch ein sehr raues Geräusch beim Bremsen bemerkbar gemacht hat. Die Bremsleistung hat auch deutlich nachgelassen und war an 1-2 Stellen zu wenig für meinen Geschmack. 

Nach dieser steilen Stelle ist die Bremse cirka 5-10 min gar nicht genutzt worden und hatte Zeit komplett abzukühlen. Dann muss ich immer einmal recht spät und stark abbremsen. Da hatte ich gefühlt immer nur 30-50% der sonst maximalen Bremskraft. Das hat sich dann nach 2-3 Bremsungen wieder gebessert. 

Dieses Problem ist gestern mit den Trickstuff in keinster Weise aufgetreten. Es war durchgehend eine hohe Bremsleistung abrufbar. Jederzeit ein Blockieren des Vorderrades bzw 1-Finger-Stoppie möglich. 
Ein Nachlassen der Bremsleistung war ebenfalls nicht festzustellen. 
Außerdem hat die Bremse deutlich mehr Biss, fährt sich etwas aggressiver vom Ansprechverhalten. 
Die Dosierbarkeit hat etwas gelitten, aber für mich völlig ok. 
Auf maximale Power und Standfestigkeit kam es mir mehr an.

Wenn diese Charakteristik der Bremse so bleibt, bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. 

Am Wochenende geht's noch einmal zum Enduro-Rennen mit Training am Sa. 
Ich hoffe, dass alles bleibt wie es ist 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## sirios (4. Juni 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert die Bremse jetzt auch wie sie soll! Biss und Bremsleistung sind hervorragend mit den Hope Scheiben. Allerdings hab ich mir eben in Winterberg im Park mein Vorderrad zerlegt... Naja was Solls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (4. Juni 2015)

Welche trickstuff beläge passen denn zur e4?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die *Trickstuff* *220NG* *Beläge* bekommen und verbaut. Das Einbremsen hat bereits nach 4-5 Bremsungen gezeigt, dass die Bremswirkung nun in einer anderen Liga spielt. Im weiteren hat sich allerdings auch gezeigt, dass die Dosierbarkeit bei mir etwas gelitten hat. Außerdem neigen die Beläge kurz vorm Blockieren etwas zum Rubbeln. Naja, vielleicht gibt sich das beim Fahren. Das ist nur der erste Eindruck nach etwa 20 harten Bremsungen im Flachen.
> More to come.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Juni 2015)

Hum Hom, habe festgestellt, dass die Tech 3 Hebel gar nicht sooo stabil sind. Der ist eiskalt an der Reach-Schraube abgerissen, ohne, dass er an etwas harten hängen geblieben wäre, hat sich also nur in die Erde gebohrt.

Immerhin bleibt der rest des Gebers so unbeschädigt


----------



## zwops (5. Juni 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht.
> 
> M4 Beläge Teile Nr.: HBSP 141
> E4 Beläge Teile Nr.: HBSP 323



Hallo zusammen! 
Oben genanntes habe ich gerade gefunden...das passt zu meinem Problem. 
Ich habe jetzt gerade vom onlinehandel laut Ausschreibung Beläge für die tech M4 geliefert bekommen. 
Zumindest steht auf der Homepage des Handels (und diverser anderer Händler) das die mit der Kennzeichnung 
HBSP323R 
auch für die techM4 sind. 
Ich kenne bisher nur die HBSP141 als passende Beläge. 
Die sind aber deutlich kleiner als die HBSP323R...diese ragen sogar montiert leicht aus der Zange raus und greifen eine größere Fläche der bremsscheibe ab. 
Kann das richtig sein? 
Ich hab jetzt aber keine HBSP141 mehr im Netz gefunden?!
Ist der HBSP323R gar das Nachfolgemodell? 

Wenn man auf alternative Beläge zurückgreift, zB von Kool stop, dann haben die immer noch die kleinere Form.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Juni 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Habe gestern die Trickstuff getestet.
> Leichtes rubbeln hatte ich ganz am Anfang. 2-3x eingebremst und die Bremsleistung war schon ordentlich.
> 
> Bremse Hope E4
> ...


Ich war heute in Winterberg im Bikepark, die Bremse wurde nicht geschont. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit, Standfestigkeit, alles bestens.
Bionicon Edison Evo
Hope Saw Floating
Trickstuffbeläge
100kg nackig
Hinten bin ich Hope organisch gefahren, da fehlte mir jetzt ein bischen die Bissigkeit, die vorne dazugekommen ist. Jetzt kann ich mich wieder an der Optik der Bremse satt sehen. Vorher hatte ich dabei immer second thoughts (geeigneter deutscher Begriff?)


----------



## gunznoc (5. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Winterberg im Bikepark, die Bremse wurde nicht geschont. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit, Standfestigkeit, alles bestens.
> Bionicon Edison Evo
> Hope Saw Floating
> Trickstuffbeläge
> ...


Ich fahre morgen beim Training und Sonntag beim Enduro Rennen im Harz mit. 
Dann werde ich auch nochmal berichten.
Soweit läuft das Ding jetzt echt top. War gestern nochmal unterwegs.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Winterberg im Bikepark, die Bremse wurde nicht geschont. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit, Standfestigkeit, alles bestens.
> Bionicon Edison Evo
> Hope Saw Floating
> Trickstuffbeläge
> ...



Soso! Dann hab ich Dich heute da gesehen . Das Bionicon ist mir aufgefallen


----------



## loam (6. Juni 2015)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> @Stuntfrosch : Hab meine Floating203 auch gegen Magura Scheiben gewechselt und nun Bremspower ohne Ende, ohne fading und gequietsche. Bremse ist ein 2014er Hope V4 mit Stahlflex und organischen Hopebelägen.




Also ich habe die V4 jetzt einige mal richtig testen können. Fahre sie aktuell mit den Floating Scheiben. Bin irgendwie enttäuscht. Haben mir im Downhilleinsatz zu wenig Biss, bzw. muss man viel zu fest dran ziehen bis einigermassen verzögert wird. Ergo: ist man bei härteren steilen Abfahrten schnell ermüdet in den Fingern.

Habe mir mal zum Test Magura Storm SL Scheiben geholt. Hoffe damit laufen die besser. Ansonsten kommt wieder eine Saint dran.


----------



## gunznoc (6. Juni 2015)

roq schrieb:


> Also ich habe die V4 jetzt einige mal richtig testen können. Fahre sie aktuell mit den Floating Scheiben. Bin irgendwie enttäuscht. Haben mir im Downhilleinsatz zu wenig Biss, bzw. muss man viel zu fest dran ziehen bis einigermassen verzögert wird. Ergo: ist man bei härteren steilen Abfahrten schnell ermüdet in den Fingern.
> 
> Habe mir mal zum Test Magura Storm SL Scheiben geholt. Hoffe damit laufen die besser. Ansonsten kommt wieder eine Saint dran.


Versuche ansonsten ebenfalls andere Beläge zu testen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob's im Fall der V4 auch was zum Beispiel von Trickstuff gibt. 

Gruß


----------



## srsly (6. Juni 2015)

Würde Dir auch empfehlen, mal Beläge durchzutesten. Die organischen Hope-Beläge gingen bei mir in der V4 gar nicht. Den Dingern hab ich noch mehr Chancen gegeben als sie verdient hatten.
Die gesinterten finde ich dagegen ziemlich gut, sind halt bei Nässe ein bisschen laut und nicht sehr scheibenschonend. Erst mit denen war die Bremsleistung tatsächlich so, wie ich sie mir vorgestellt hatte.
Im Moment test ich hinten die Kool-Stop-Beläge und die scheinen nochmal etwas besser zu bremsen als die gesinterten.

Scheiben sind die Hope floating.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte bisher keinen Anlass, was anderes an der V4 zu fahren als die organischen Hope in Verbindung mit den belüfteten Scheiben. Die Bremsleistung ist einfach brachial; reine 1 Finger Stopper und dabei auch noch dosierbar.. 

Wenn ich da mal was anderes probieren sollte, dann schau ich mal ob Swissstop was anbietet; da hatte ich an der Magura beste Ergebnisse.


----------



## loam (6. Juni 2015)

Fahre die gesinterten.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Juni 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> Die gesinterten finde ich dagegen ziemlich gut, sind halt bei Nässe ein bisschen laut und nicht sehr scheibenschonend. Erst mit denen war die Bremsleistung tatsächlich so, wie ich sie mir vorgestellt hatte.
> Im Moment test ich hinten die Kool-Stop-Beläge und die scheinen nochmal etwas besser zu bremsen als die gesinterten.
> 
> Scheiben sind die Hope floating.


Ähnlichen Eindruck habe ich auch mit den Belägen gemacht. Habe vor einiger Zeit die Kool-Stop Beläge mal vorne montiert und war direkt sehr begeistert, ein deutlich Unterschied zu den oragnischen Hope-Belägen war wahrnehmbar. Allerdings hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Kool-Stop Beläge nicht so gerne Dauerschleifbremsungen mögen. Bin mit dem Rad häufig auf technisch steilen Stücken unterwegs wo die Bremse die ganze Zeit arbeiten muss, hier habe ich mit der Zeit einen Bremskraftverlust festgestellt.


----------



## Aardvark (9. Juni 2015)

Hi, ne kurze Frage: Ich fahre Tech 3 v4/x2  und wenn die Anlage heiß wird wandert der Druckpunkt (nicht dramatisch aber spürbar). Das ist Luft im System, richtig?


----------



## zotty (9. Juni 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Hi, ne kurze Frage: Ich fahre Tech 3 v4/x2  und wenn die Anlage heiß wird wandert der Druckpunkt (nicht dramatisch aber spürbar). Das ist Luft im System, richtig?


muss keine luft sein.
kommt darauf an was bei dir heiss ist bzw. wieviel hm du gerade verbrannt hast.
jede bremse wird irgendwann eine Druckpunkt wanderung erreichen, wenn sie zu heiss wird.
versuch mal heiss mit anderen worten zu beschreiben.


----------



## Aardvark (9. Juni 2015)

Also heiß meint: Luft flimmert und die Scheibe klirrt auf dem Stern wenn sie sich ausdehnt. Der Druckpunkt wandert bei gleicher Dosierbarkeit im Hebel nach aussen, sprich, die Bremse greift früher. Ist für mich halt blos auffällig weil ich den Druckpunkt so eingestellt hab dass der Hebel fast auf dem Griff liegt. Das sind bestimmt 5mm die der Hebel bei Hitze früher am Druckpunkt ist.

Edit: Druckpunkt eingestellt meint: Hebel eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team-Wildsau (9. Juni 2015)

Habe ich bei der V4 auch schon festgestellt, das wenn sie richtig gefordert wird, der Druckpunkt wandert.
Man muss dann nur den Hebel kurz loslassen, dann ist alles wieder ok.
Ist aber der Bereich, wo die Scheibe schon Farbe bekommt.


----------



## zotty (10. Juni 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Also heiß meint: Luft flimmert und die Scheibe klirrt auf dem Stern wenn sie sich ausdehnt. Der Druckpunkt wandert bei gleicher Dosierbarkeit im Hebel nach aussen, sprich, die Bremse greift früher. Ist für mich halt blos auffällig weil ich den Druckpunkt so eingestellt hab dass der Hebel fast auf dem Griff liegt. Das sind bestimmt 5mm die der Hebel bei Hitze früher am Druckpunkt ist.
> 
> Edit: Druckpunkt eingestellt meint: Hebel eingestellt.


normal, 
ist bei jeder bremse früher oder später. das hat nichts mit luft im system zu tun.


----------



## Aardvark (10. Juni 2015)

dankeschön


----------



## reset (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe so eben die Bremshebel an meiner Tech3 gewechselt, da ich einen verbogen hatte.
Die Bremshebel zu wechseln ist ein Kinderspiel, die Explosionszeichnung des Tech3 Hebels auf der Hope Webseite hilft, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig. http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/2014TECH3MCYLexplodedview.pdf
Der Aus- und Einbau dauert pro Hebel ca. 5min. Das Einzige was man beachten sollte, ist den kleinen Inbus (auf der Explosionszeichnung Teil HBSP230) zu öffnen der den Stift (HBSP 321) fixiert, welcher den Bremshebel im Gehäuse hält. Der Rest ist quasi Plug & Play!


----------



## loam (13. Juni 2015)

,


----------



## Markus3110 (16. Juni 2015)

Gestern gekauft Hope Race Evo E4....ich freue mich wie Bolle und bin auf die Bremsen total gespannt  

Ach ja....gibt es irgendwo eine Info zum Schlauch kürzen oder ist das so wie bei Magura, Shimano (Schlauch kürzen, Messingstift eintreiben, Olive drüber und fest schrauben) ???

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Girl (16. Juni 2015)

Genau so einfach ist das, gibt auch genug Videos von Hope zu dem Thema.


----------



## kurparkjumper (23. Juni 2015)

Wie ist denn die Bremskraft von der E4 und der Race E4 im Vergleich zur Moto V2? Wäre cool wenn da jemand einen Vergleich hat... die Dosierbarkeit soll ja besser sein.

Danke


----------



## bikefan321 (24. Juni 2015)

Hy. meine floating scheiben haben beide minimale schläge (zentel mm bereich) schon frisch aus der verpackung. dies lässt sich größtenteils durch minimalen kraftaufwand richten. normal sollten die doch absolut plan bzw. ohne schlag laufen? es ist sehr nervig beim korrekten ausrichten des bremssattels. aufnahme an der dt swiss nabe ist in ordnung.
hat jemand dies auch bereits feststellen können, das die bremsscheiben eine unwucht haben?
technisch ist das ja fast nicht möglich durch den alu spider und die aufgesetzte reibfläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt für diverse Bikes schon die Floating Discs gekauft und habe jedesmal im Besonderen bei den 203mm eine Unwucht. Kotzt mich auch an, scheint aber bei Hope "Part of the game" zu sein.

Bist also nicht allein;-)


----------



## 3K-Power (24. Juni 2015)

Selbst die VentedDisks sind stellenweise sehr verzogen...   

Selbst wenn man penibelst ausrichtet; verwindet sich was beim Fahren dann sichelt das munter vor sich hin...

..aber da lässt sich's mal eben nicht so einfach biegen...

Schlechte Qualität eben...


----------



## bikefan321 (24. Juni 2015)

@Martin1508 @3K-Power

ich danke euch für das feedback. immerhin beruhigt mich das! dann weiß ich bescheid...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> Hy. meine floating scheiben haben beide minimale schläge ...
> hat jemand dies auch bereits feststellen können, das die bremsscheiben eine unwucht haben?
> ...



Was'n nu? Unwucht? Oder nicht plan?

Unwucht der Bremsscheibe merkst nicht.

Taumeln der Scheibe ist in geringem Maß normal und wird -zumindest beim PKW- so konstruiert damit die Scheibe die Kolben zurück drückt um frei zu laufen. Wenn's stört: ausrichten wie von Dir beschrieben.


----------



## bikefan321 (24. Juni 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was'n nu? Unwucht? Oder nicht plan?
> 
> Unwucht der Bremsscheibe merkst nicht.
> 
> Taumeln der Scheibe ist in geringem Maß normal und wird -zumindest beim PKW- so konstruiert damit die Scheibe die Kolben zurück drückt um frei zu laufen. Wenn's stört: ausrichten wie von Dir beschrieben.


....plan ja... minimale unwucht... habe mich missvertaendlich ausgedrueckt... danke für deinen beitrag... ich muss wohl mit leben. die scheiben die ich früher gefahren bin an meinem yeti dh-9, alle aus einem stück. shimano 203mm mit br m 755 hatten nie diese "problemchen"... aber jetzt weiss ich bescheid. ich danke euch! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2015)

Wie stellst Du an der Scheibe eine Unwucht feste? Hast Du sowas wie eine Brensscheiben-Wuchtmaschine!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (24. Juni 2015)

Haarspalterei, ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint war.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2015)

Ne, echtes Interesse. Plan ist die Scheibe lt. Aussage ja. Oder denkst Du, das der Fragesteller zu blöd ist, zu wissen was plan und was Unwucht ist?


----------



## 3K-Power (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist aber beim PKW auch noch ne Sage ausm Gipskrieg mit dem leichten Schlag..

Allein schon paar kleine Rostpickel können dafür Sorgen, dass es einem das Lenkrad bald aus der Hand schlägt.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (25. Juni 2015)

All meine Hope Floating Scheiben hatten einen leichten Schlag. Besonders auffällig war es bei den 203er. Es hat nicht weiter gestört, man hatte halt immer ein leichtes Schleifen. Ich hatte mir dann mal die Loaded Scheiben gekauft. Top Qualität, perfekter Planlauf zumindest bei meinen beiden 203er Scheiben.. Sind im Moment auch wieder im Angebot.


----------



## Girl (25. Juni 2015)

Wie ist der Unterschied in der Bremsleistung? 
Wo ich die Flotings zum nachnieten geschickt hatte musste ich mal eine Shimanoscheibe fahren. Die ging irgendwie besser, Mehr Bremspower vor allem bei längeren Stoplerbikeabfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Juni 2015)

Die Hope Floatings sind tatsächlich etwas "stumpf". Da ist auch die Magura Storm viel besser.


----------



## sirios (25. Juni 2015)

Allerdings kein Vergleich zu den grottenschlechten Grade5 Floating Scheiben... Die kann man direkt in die Tonne werfen!


----------



## bikefan321 (26. Juni 2015)

Hy, 
fahrt Ihr alle die Sinter Beläge oder Resin Erstaustattung? Habe jetzt ein paar Wochen die Resin drauf und die anderen liegen bereit.
Metall soll nochmal deutlich mehr Biss geben bei gleichbleibender Dosierbarkeit?
Über feedback würde ich mich freuen.?
Gruss


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juni 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> ...
> Über feedback würde ich mich freuen.?
> Gruss


Genau. Mach, und berichte.


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab keinen Unterschied gespürt. Macht nur die Scheiben schneller platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (26. Juni 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> Hy,
> fahrt Ihr alle die Sinter Beläge oder Resin Erstaustattung? Habe jetzt ein paar Wochen die Resin drauf und die anderen liegen bereit.
> Metall soll nochmal deutlich mehr Biss geben bei gleichbleibender Dosierbarkeit?
> Über feedback würde ich mich freuen.?
> Gruss


Meiner Erfahrung nach beißen die gesinterten besser - aber irgendwie nur, wenn es nicht zu trocken ist. Mir scheinen die Pads nicht so gut mit Staub klar zu kommen, als würden sie sich zusetzten. Kommt wieder etwas Wasser ins Spiel, dann kommt auch die power zurück. Die organischen schienen mir konstanter, aber halt mit weniger Biss. 

Habt jemand mal Erfahrungen mit anderen Anbietern gemacht? Man munkelt, dass auch die Pads der Saint passen?


----------



## gunznoc (26. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Sinter richtig miserabel.

Mein Problem bestand darin:
- 100 kg fahrfertig
- Hope Floater
- lange Abfahrt / Bremse an die Grenze gebracht
- spätes hartes anbremsen
- Bremsleistung lies nach
- nach dem abkühlen der Bremse zum Beispiel hochfahren mit dem Lift
- Bremsleistung im ersten Moment miserabel
- Schreckmoment

Gefühlt haben sich die Beläge auch sehr wenig abgenutzt ggü der Scheibe. 

Bei mir haben die Trickstuff NG Beläge Abhilfe gebracht. Deutlich mehr Biss und Standfestigkeit.
Konnte allerdings soweit nur bei trockenem testen. Ein anderer User hat mir berichtet, dass bei nassem und schmutzigen Verhältnissen sich die ganze Geschichte wieder relativiert.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## hpfxxde (29. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach beißen die gesinterten besser - aber irgendwie nur, wenn es nicht zu trocken ist. Mir scheinen die Pads nicht so gut mit Staub klar zu kommen, als würden sie sich zusetzten. Kommt wieder etwas Wasser ins Spiel, dann kommt auch die power zurück. Die organischen schienen mir konstanter, aber halt mit weniger Biss.
> 
> Habt jemand mal Erfahrungen mit anderen Anbietern gemacht? Man munkelt, dass auch die Pads der Saint passen?




ich habe am Wochenende diese Erfahrung auch gemacht, allerdings mit anderen Herstellern

Vergleich Avid Elixir Trail Sinter und Shimano XT mit Resin

1. Tag: Trail recht sandig/staubig allerdings kurz nach der Schlechtwetterperiode
4. Tag: gleicher Trail nach vier Tagen Hitze, nun extrem sandig/staubig

1. Tag alles OK
4. Tag Sinterbelag: Bremse stumpf, Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit waren aber noch völlig OK

Bei der Shimano XT mit Resin, nach 4 Tagen keine Veränderung

dann mit viel Wasser die Bremse sauber gemacht, kurz eingebremst, alles wieder gut

Bekannter von mir erzählte mir gestern das selbe: Shimano Saint mit Sinter und sehr staubige Bedingungen.
stumpf geworden, der ist einfach mal durch einen Bach durch, dannach war auch alles wieder gut.


----------



## Caese (29. Juni 2015)

Auf der Seite von Chainreaktioncycles steht interessanterweise auch, dass sinter für den Winter und organisch für den Sommer gedacht sind... schade eigentlich; denn mit den organischen (und den gesinterten bei trockenen Verhältnissen) fehlt mir ein Bischen der Bums.

Hat von euch schonmal jemand getestet, ob die Beläge der Saint passen?


----------



## bikefan321 (29. Juni 2015)

@ all: Danke für die Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Spitze feedback. Ich berichte auch wenn ich die Sinter gefahren bin!
Gruß
bikefan


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich mit der Bremskraft der E4 mit den Serienbelägen nicht glücklich war, die Trickstuffbeläge eine gewisse Verbesserung gebracht haben und ich nun vorne auf den V4-Sattel umgebaut habe, kann ich sagen, dass ich glaube, meine Bremse gefunden zu haben. Mit den organischen Belägen gings in Winterberg schon gut, wobei die Bremskraft etwas nachließ (Staub?), als nächstes wären dann die Sinterbeläge dran.

btw. welche Hersteller haben denn Beläge für die V4 im Angebot?


----------



## Brainman (30. Juni 2015)

Soweit ich weiß nur Kool Stop


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nur Kool Stop


thx

Die Kool Stop-Beläge sind für E4 und V4 spezifiziert!? Dann kann ich ja auch jeden anderen E4-Belag probieren. Aber die V4-Beläge sind etwas breiter, wenn mich mein Auge nicht trügt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Juni 2015)

Beläge von E4 und V4 sind nicht kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (30. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> thx
> 
> Die Kool Stop-Beläge sind für E4 und V4 spezifiziert!? Dann kann ich ja auch jeden anderen E4-Belag probieren. Aber die V4-Beläge sind etwas breiter, wenn mich mein Auge nicht trügt.


Die V4 sind breiter, richtig und wohl auch ein bischen höher. Rein theoretisch könnte man E4 Beläge in der V4 benutzen aber ob das Sinn macht ist ein anderes Thema.
Warum das auf der Webseite von Kool Stop so steht weiß ich auch nicht.
Die Beläge sind, soweit ich weiß, nur für die V4.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2015)

thx


----------



## Ochiba63 (3. Juli 2015)

Habe das Problem mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt immer noch.
Wenn ich die Kolben zurück drücke dann wieder vorpumpe ist der Druckpunkt für einige Fahrten weit vorn und Bremsdruck super. Dann wandert der Druckpunkt immer näher zum griff und die Bremsleistung lässt nach. Druckpunkt muß ich immer nachstellen. Was mir aufgefallen ist daß in der Zeit in der die Bremsleistung super ist der Spalt zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe klein ist und der wird dann immer größer je länger ich fahre. Vermute mal daß der Druckpunkt nicht wandert sonder der leerweg immer größer wird und ich das durch das Druckpunkt verstellen kompensieren. 
Habt ihr eine Erklärung wodurch das kommen kann?


----------



## Girl (3. Juli 2015)

Eventuel nicht genug DOT im System? Sowas bemerke ich ich nur bei fast abgefahrenen Bremsbelägen wenn im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht mehr genug DOT ist.


----------



## Butch (3. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Frage:
In dem Hope-Video bezüglich Entlüften....hängt der Schlauch welcher an den Nippel am Bremssattel angestöpselt wird an einer Spritze, oder einfach in einem Behälter mit DOT. Das sieht man auf dem Video nicht?

Und brauche ich bei der E4 dieses Gegenstück auf dem Schlauch oder kann ich diesen einfach über den Nippel (vorher Gummitülle weg) stecken?

Und muss ich die Schrauben für Druckpunkt und Reichweite am Hebel vor dem Entlüften in eine bestimmte Position bringen?

Danke Euch.

VG
Butch


----------



## bummel42 (3. Juli 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt immer noch.
> Wenn ich die Kolben zurück drücke dann wieder vorpumpe ist der Druckpunkt für einige Fahrten weit vorn und Bremsdruck super. Dann wandert der Druckpunkt immer näher zum griff und die Bremsleistung lässt nach. Druckpunkt muß ich immer nachstellen. Was mir aufgefallen ist daß in der Zeit in der die Bremsleistung super ist der Spalt zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe klein ist und der wird dann immer größer je länger ich fahre. Vermute mal daß der Druckpunkt nicht wandert sonder der leerweg immer größer wird und ich das durch das Druckpunkt verstellen kompensieren.
> Habt ihr eine Erklärung wodurch das kommen kann?


In der Bremse ist Luft! 
Ggf. Ist eine Dichtung am Geberkolben im Hebel kaputt und die Bremse zieht Luft nach dem entlüften. 
Und immer wie im Video entlüften, nicht mit Spritze von unten nach oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (3. Juli 2015)

Butch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Frage:
> In dem Hope-Video bezüglich Entlüften....hängt der Schlauch welcher an den Nippel am Bremssattel angestöpselt wird an einer Spritze, oder einfach in einem Behälter mit DOT. Das sieht man auf dem Video nicht?
> ...



Der Schlauch geht in einen Behälter und natürlich kannst du den Schlauch direkt drauf stecken (wenn er dann hält).
Die Schraube für den Druckpunkt vor dem entlüften ganz aufschrauben. Hebelweite spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Butch (4. Juli 2015)

Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort! 

Viele Grüße
Butch


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand was man für einen Torx braucht um die Deckel des Reservoirs am Tech3 zu öffnen?


----------



## Ochiba63 (4. Juli 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was man für einen Torx braucht um die Deckel des Reservoirs am Tech3 zu öffnen?


T10


----------



## Ochiba63 (4. Juli 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Eventuel nicht genug DOT im System? Sowas bemerke ich ich nur bei fast abgefahrenen Bremsbelägen wenn im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht mehr genug DOT ist.


Dot ist genügend beim ist auch bei neuen Belägen. 


bummel42 schrieb:


> In der Bremse ist Luft!
> Ggf. Ist eine Dichtung am Geberkolben im Hebel kaputt und die Bremse zieht Luft nach dem entlüften.
> Und immer wie im Video entlüften, nicht mit Spritze von unten nach oben!


Entlüftet habe ich schon zig mal aber immer das gleiche, wird aber immer schlimmer. Luft im system vermute ich auch,dafür spricht auch daß ich manchmal pumpen muß um Bremsdruck zu bekommen. Wie kann ich feststellen dass die Dichtung nicht i.o. ist?
Undichtigkeiten kann ich nirgends feststellen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Dot ist genügend beim ist auch bei neuen Belägen.


 ?


Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Entlüftet habe ich schon zig mal ...


WIE hast Du entlüftet?


----------



## Ochiba63 (4. Juli 2015)

Es ist genügend Bremsflüssigkeit drin und auch bei neuen Belägen ist es so.
Entlüftet TU ich so wie im Video. 
Gestern entlüftet heute morgen gefahren und nach wenigen Bremsungen ganz wenig Bremsdruck. Heute noch mal entlüftet kein einziges Luftbläschen aber immer noch weicherer Bremsdruck als an der vorderbremse.
Schaut dann nach schlechter Dichtung im gederzylinder aus.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2015)

Ganz penibel nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (4. Juli 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Es ist genügend Bremsflüssigkeit drin und auch bei neuen Belägen ist es so.
> Entlüftet TU ich so wie im Video.
> Gestern entlüftet heute morgen gefahren und nach wenigen Bremsungen ganz wenig Bremsdruck. Heute noch mal entlüftet kein einziges Luftbläschen aber immer noch weicherer Bremsdruck als an der vorderbremse.
> Schaut dann nach schlechter Dichtung im gederzylinder aus.



Zieh mal mit voller Handkraft am Hebel und lass dies einige Sekunden bis zu einer Minute so.

Wenn es da nach einiger Zeit zu einer Wanderung des Druckpunktes kommt wird wahrscheinlich die vordere Geberdichtung eine Undichtigkeit besitzen. War bei mir der Fall, hab relativ lange nach dem Fehler gesucht da ich die Bremse nie so lange auf vollem Anschlag genutzt habe.


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Juli 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Zieh mal mit voller Handkraft am Hebel und lass dies einige Sekunden bis zu einer Minute so.
> 
> Wenn es da nach einiger Zeit zu einer Wanderung des Druckpunktes kommt wird wahrscheinlich die vordere Geberdichtung eine Undichtigkeit besitzen. War bei mir der Fall, hab relativ lange nach dem Fehler gesucht da ich die Bremse nie so lange auf vollem Anschlag genutzt habe.



bleibt konstant stehen wandert nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Juli 2015)

Das Verhalten würde die Geberdichtung eigentlich ausschließen, da das System dicht ist.


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Juli 2015)

zur zeit habe ich das vertrauen in die hope verloren. weiß bei der abfahrt nie so genau wo mein druckpunkt liegt. es ist einige male schon sehr kurz vor sturz gewesen weil der druckpunkt plötzlich an den fingern war.


----------



## mhubig (5. Juli 2015)

@Ochiba63 magst Du nicht mal Hope anschreiben? Evtl. haben die noch 'n Tipp ...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juli 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> zur zeit habe ich das vertrauen in die hope verloren. weiß bei der abfahrt nie so genau wo mein druckpunkt liegt. es ist einige male schon sehr kurz vor sturz gewesen weil der druckpunkt plötzlich an den fingern war.


Hast Du die Zange nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?

Edit: habe ich das richtig verstanden dass Du unter der Abfahrt ab und an weniger Leerweg hast? Las sich erst so, als ob der Druckpunkt Richtung Lenker wandert. Unter Druckpunkt "an den Finger" würde ich jetzt das Gegenteil verstehen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hast Du die Zange nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?
> 
> Edit: habe ich das richtig verstanden dass Du unter der Abfahrt ab und an weniger Leerweg hast? Las sich erst so, als ob der Druckpunkt Richtung Lenker wandert. Unter Druckpunkt "an den Finger" würde ich jetzt das Gegenteil verstehen.


zange kontrolliere ich regelmäßtig und richte sie nach lichtspalt aus.
es kommt eher vor daß ich am anfang der abfahrt viel leerweg habe der dann nach einigen bremsungen immer weniger wird. sind auch keine abfahrten bei denen die bremse sehr heiß wird. 
habe mir angewöhnt vor der abfahrt zu testen wieviel leerweg da ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juli 2015)

Ok, das ist -im Rahmen- normal. Tritt u.U. verstärkt auf wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit schon älter ist. Ggf. Mal frisches DOT 5.1 organisieren und komplett tauschen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Juli 2015)

die ist frisch schon durch das viele entlüften.
ist auch eine ganz neue flasche dot 5.1.
das wandern des leerwegs oder druckpunkt kommt dann noch hinzu.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juli 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ...
> das wandern des leerwegs oder druckpunkt kommt dann noch hinzu.


Wo kommt das dazu? Was hast Du denn noch für ein Problem?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. Juli 2015)

Habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass die Saint/ZEE-Beläge auch für die V4 passen würden.
Gibt es Erfahrungen damit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (6. Juli 2015)

Egal, weil Saint/Zee Beläge Müll sind gegen die Hopebeläge.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. Juli 2015)

sind nur die 2 beschriebenen probleme. das wanden des druckpunktes zum lenker mit nachstellen des druckpunktes und das schwanken des druckpunptes mal ganz nah an lenker mal weiter weg vom lenker,
denke das reicht.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. Juli 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> sind nur die 2 beschriebenen probleme. das wanden des druckpunktes zum lenker mit nachstellen des druckpunktes und das schwanken des druckpunptes mal ganz nah an lenker mal weiter weg vom lenker,
> denke das reicht.



Auch wenn du es schon verneint hast, hört es sich nach Luft im System an. Was soll sonst diese beschriebenen Effekte erzeugen.


----------



## Butch (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

nach dem Kürzen der vorderen Leitung kommt bei mir immer wieder DOT aus der Bohrung am Ausgleichsbehälter.
Hört das irgendwann von selbst auf oder muss ich evtl. etwas Bremsflüssigkeit am Behälter "absaugen"?

VG
Butch


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juli 2015)

Da hast vermutlich DOT auf der Membrane im Ausgleichsbehälter.
Nochmal den Deckel des AGB runter machen, Gummidichtung sauber machen und sauber einsetzen.


----------



## Butch (12. Juli 2015)

Danke Dir.

Welche Größe haben die beiden Schrauben des Ausgleichbehälters?
Ist es Torx? Bei mir drehen sämtliche Varianten durch, nicht das ich die Dinger ausdrehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (12. Juli 2015)

Butch schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Welche Größe haben die beiden Schrauben des Ausgleichbehälters?
> Ist es Torx? Bei mir drehen sämtliche Varianten durch, nicht das ich die Dinger ausdrehe.


Ja, ist Torx


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Juli 2015)

Sorry,falls diese Frage schon mal gestellt wurde,hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.
Gibt es eigentlich Carbonhebel für die Tech3 Modelle?


----------



## Brainman (12. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sorry,falls diese Frage schon mal gestellt wurde,hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.
> Gibt es eigentlich Carbonhebel für die Tech3 Modelle?


Nein


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juli 2015)

Butch schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Welche Größe haben die beiden Schrauben des Ausgleichbehälters?
> Ist es Torx? Bei mir drehen sämtliche Varianten durch, nicht das ich die Dinger ausdrehe.


Torx, und wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe, sind's 10er.

Btw.: Du hast gekürzt ohne abschließend zu entlüften? Auch wenn immer behauptet wird, dass das so problemlos geht...mutig, mutig.


----------



## Butch (12. Juli 2015)

Hi,



Brainman schrieb:


> Ja, ist Torx



Hast Du die Größe im Kopf?

VG
Butch


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juli 2015)

Butch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Torx, und wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe, sind's 10er.
> ...


Bringt nix, wenn Du die Antworten auf Deine Fragen nicht liest.


----------



## XtremeHunter (12. Juli 2015)

Gab es hier schonmal Probleme mit Hope Sinter Belägen und Shimano Ice Tech Scheiben?
Ich werde mit meiner Bremse fast Wahnsinnig, am Anfang lief sie super. Mittlerweile ist die Bremskraft so schwach, dass das Vorderrad durch Körpergewicht bei gezogener Bremse trotzdem nicht steht.

Vorgestern habe ich dann Scheiben und Beläge angeschliffen und eingefahren. Nach einem Tag Nauders ist die Bremsleistung wieder bei 0.
Vergleichbare Probleme hatte ich mit der Shimano XT bei Sinterbelägen nie. Im Moment ist es natürlich auch extrem staubig und trocken, was das Zusetzen der Beläge noch mehr fördert.


----------



## heu20 (12. Juli 2015)

Habe das gleiche Phänomen mit den Dächle Scheiben. Haben bei einem Kumpel mal alles mögliche getauscht und getestet. Es scheint schicht die Paarung Hope Sinterbeläge (auch neue getestet) und Dächle Scheibe zu sein. Mit einer anderen Schiebe bremste es sich hervorragend.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## sirios (12. Juli 2015)

Die Erfahrung hab ich mit den Grade5 / Superstar Components Floating Scheiben gemacht. Die haben auch nur sehr bescheiden gebremst. Nach dem Wechsel auf die Hope Scheiben war das ne ganz andere Nummer!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre die normalen XT-Scheiben,da bremst alles top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (12. Juli 2015)

Scheinbar fahren die wenigsten Hope Scheiben an der Hope Bremse.. Sonderbar dann immer zu lesen, dass die Bremse im Vergleich zu ner Saint beurteilt wird..

Ich fahr die V4 mit originalen organischen Belägen und Den dafür vorgesehenen Scheiben und ich hab eine wunderbar dosierbare 1FingerBremse und das auch unter allen Bedingungen...

Manchmal is das wirklich schwer nachvollziehbar was da für Phänomene im Bremsverhalten gepostet werden; mal abgesehen von den technischen Geschichten wie wandernder Druckpunkt etc.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juli 2015)

V4 mit Vented Disk sind meiner ErFAHRung nach über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Hab' jetzt so ziemlich alles an Scheiben durch was es gibt. 
Die Hope Floated werden -wie auch die SRAM- während einer langen Bremsungen gern etwas stumpf, die (neuen?) Dächle haben -zusätzlich zu den Problemen mit kollabierenden 203er Scheiben- gar keinen Biss (mehr) und bis dato funktionieren als Non-Hope die Storm am Besten. 
Alles bei 100kg Abtropfgewicht und in E4 und V4 mit gesinterten Belägen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Juli 2015)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Gab es hier schonmal Probleme mit Hope Sinter Belägen und Shimano Ice Tech Scheiben?
> Ich werde mit meiner Bremse fast Wahnsinnig, am Anfang lief sie super. Mittlerweile ist die Bremskraft so schwach, dass das Vorderrad durch Körpergewicht bei gezogener Bremse trotzdem nicht steht.
> 
> Vorgestern habe ich dann Scheiben und Beläge angeschliffen und eingefahren. Nach einem Tag Nauders ist die Bremsleistung wieder bei 0.
> Vergleichbare Probleme hatte ich mit der Shimano XT bei Sinterbelägen nie. Im Moment ist es natürlich auch extrem staubig und trocken, was das Zusetzen der Beläge noch mehr fördert.


Habe, wie bereits erwähnt, 2 Sätze V4 und eine Zee mit jeweiligen Originalscheiben in Betrieb.
Die erste V4 und die Zee machen mit den jeweiligen Sinterbelägen das, was sie sollen. (perfekt Verzögern)
Die zweite V4 (vorne) ist trotz aller Versuche (organisch/Sinter/Spüli/Bremsenreiniger/anschleifen/...) nach wie vor so, wie du es oben beschreibst.
Erst ist es einigermassen ok, danach ist es einfach nur frustrierend.
Die Bremse selbst am anderen Bike funktioniert auch.
Das Problem sehe ich in der Belag/Scheibe Kombination, sowohl bei organisch als auch bei Sinter.
Habe jetzt Zee/Saint Sinterbeläge eingebaut, die ich erst schön einbremse und danach über das Ergebnis hier berichten werde.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. Juli 2015)

Saint/Zee-Beläge haben auch nix gebracht.
Habe mir die Bremse noch mal genau angeschaut;
trotz penibler Reinlichkeit der Kolben, kommen diese leicht versetzt raus.
Einer unten als Erster, dann beide oben syncron zuletzt der andere Untere.
Nochmal gereinigt und exakt mittig montiert, Scheibe und Beläge der Hinteren nach vorne geholt und als Dank schleift sie.
Gehe mal eben ne Runde brechen.


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner > 400 Euro Luxusbremse auch nicht so recht zufrieden... 

Ich weiß das die E4 nicht den biss einer Saint oder The One hat,  aber die Bremsleistung könnte definitiv besser sein! 

Bin heute die 0815 sram guide von einem Kumpel gefahren und war hinterher recht pissig. 

Die e4 ist definitiv keine 1 Finger stoppi Bremse. 

Schaue mir das nächste Woche in Saalbach noch an und dann wird sie wohl fliegen.... 


Ps: ja,  sie ist penibel ausgerichtet und entlüftet


----------



## sirios (21. Juli 2015)

Das trifft absolut exakt meinen Eindruck! Ich hab jetzt 5 Tage Geballere in Bischofsmais, Spicack und Saalbach hinter mir. Ich häng mir morgen eventuell auch wieder meine The One ans Rad und dann kann sich die E4 nach dem Urlaub nen neuen Besitzer suchen.


----------



## heu20 (21. Juli 2015)

Meine V4 will auch nicht wie sie soll. Aber es liegt nicht an der Bremse! Nach diversen Versuchen wissen wir dass es die Paarung aus Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelag ist (Dächle und Hope Sinter Beläge)! Die Bremse an sich macht was sie soll... Nämlich nichts anderes als den Bremsbelag auf die Scheibe pressen. Aber wenn dort die Materialien einen schlechten Reibwert bieten kann die Bremse da pressen wie sie will...
Ich werde jetzt auf die Vented Scheiben wechseln.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Juli 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Saint/Zee-Beläge haben auch nix gebracht.
> Habe mir die Bremse noch mal genau angeschaut;
> trotz penibler Reinlichkeit der Kolben, kommen diese leicht versetzt raus.
> Einer unten als Erster, dann beide oben syncron zuletzt der andere Untere.
> ...


Dass die Kolben exakt gleichzeitig ausfahren, kannst du kaum erwarten. Wichtig ist, dass sie sich alle am Belag/der Scheibe anlegen.


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Juli 2015)

Habe mal gerade aus langerweile  folgendes probiert :
Bremsscheiben (Hope Floating) beidseitig mit einem Schleifschwamm (Korn 120) abgeschliffen und mit Aceton gereinigt,  das selbe Spiel mit den Sinterbelägen... 

Hatte wenig Besserung erwartet und bin beim Proberollen fast über den Lenker gegangen 

Schon seltsam. 

Mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (21. Juli 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Habe mal gerade aus langerweile  folgendes probiert :
> Bremsscheiben (Hope Floating) beidseitig mit einem Schleifschwamm (Korn 120) abgeschliffen und mit Aceton gereinigt,  das selbe Spiel mit den Sinterbelägen...
> 
> Hatte wenig Besserung erwartet und bin beim Proberollen fast über den Lenker gegangen
> ...


nach den ersten 10 abfahrtskilometern tritt wieder die ernüchterung ein! versprochen! leider!
aus technischer/ersatzteile sicht finde ich die bremsen von hope echt gut. nur bremsen sie nicht wirklich gut. am 26´geht das alles noch gerade aber bei 29´wird das schon gefährlich.


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2015)

Seltsam, ich fahr die E4 mit Hope Floating Scheiben und hope Sinterbelägen und habe keinerlei Probleme. 

Ja, die E4 braucht etwas mehr Handkraft als die Saint, ist im meinen Augen aber deutlich besser zu dosieren... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Juli 2015)

@Dakeyras 
was wiegst du?
Ich war gerade mit ner V4 vorne und ner E4 hinten am Gardasee und am Reschensee, da habe ich mir mit 100kg plus Bike schon mehr Bremskraft gewünscht.


----------



## DocThrasher (22. Juli 2015)

Also ich fahre ja "NUR" die V2, aber an Bremskraft hat es noch nie gefehlt, selbst nicht am Gardasee nach diversen Abfahrten.

Fand die V4 auf Probefahrten aber auch OK, tauschen wollte ich nicht, auch, wenn die Standkraft etc. stimmte. :-D   ...   Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass bei Euren "Setups" etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2015)

Mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung ziemlich genau 0,1t. Hab vorn wie hinten 203er Scheiben. 

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge unterwegs bin. (wobei wir hier auch einige Stolperabfahrten haben, bei denen man permanent auf der Bremse hängt.) 

Bei längeren Abfahrten kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass die Finger etwas müde werden.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

Was soll am Setup nicht stimmen? 
Komplettes Set von Hope,  mit Hope Scheiben. 
Penibel über Mitte ausgerichtet, Beläge mit Schraubendreher so ausgerichtet das sie gleichzeitig die Scheiben berühren... 

Was soll man denn noch machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn man eine Bremse will bei der man mit einem Finger zwei Millimeter am Hebel zieht und dann über den Lenker geht (Wurfanker) sollte man sich keine Hope kaufen. Wenn man dagegen eine gut dosierbare Bremse möchte ist man bei Hope gut aufgehoben. Die Bremsleistung von meinen M4, E4 und V4 ist bei mir (100kg) völlig o.K. Mehr würde ich gar nicht haben wollen.  Ist aber alles auch sehr subjektiv. Ich glaube jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von "Bremsleistung"


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Bremse will bei der man mit einem Finger zwei Millimeter am Hebel zieht und dann über den Lenker geht (Wurfanker) sollte man sich keine Hope kaufen. Wenn man dagegen eine gut dosierbare Bremse möchte ist man bei Hope gut aufgehoben. Die Bremsleistung von meinen M4, E4 und V4 ist bei mir (100kg) völlig o.K. Mehr würde ich gar nicht haben wollen.  Ist aber alles auch sehr subjektiv. Ich glaube jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von "Bremsleistung"



+1 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

Ihr versteht das Problem anscheinend nicht. ...

Es geht nicht um den Wurfanker,  die Dosierbarkeit ist spitze.

Es kann aber nicht sein das ich im Gefälle zum umsetzen des Hinterrades krampfhaft mit einem Finger an der Bremse reißen muss und dazu neige den zweiten dazu zu nehmen....

Aber gut, ich werde meine Problemchen mit mir selbst ausmachen und euch nicht weiter nerven. 
Ist ja schließlich unmoglich das
DIE BREMSE ALLER BREMSEN nicht so funktioniert wie sie soll....


----------



## Brainman (22. Juli 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Aber gut, ich werde meine Problemchen mit mir selbst ausmachen und euch nicht weiter nerven.
> Ist ja schließlich unmoglich das
> DIE BREMSE ALLER BREMSEN nicht so funktioniert wie sie soll....




Guter Ansatz. Wo kommt das her das eine Bremse mit nur einem Finger bedienbar sein muss ?
Ich Bremse (wahrscheinlich aus Gewohnheit) grundsätzlich mit zwei oder drei Fingern weshalb auch nicht das Gefühl habe viel Handkraft zu brauchen.
Das es nun "DIE BREMSE" ist behauptet niemand und die gibt es auch nicht. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche, Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten.
Ansonsten scheinst du mit der Bremse doch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> ...und bin beim Proberollen fast über den Lenker gegangen
> ...





Dennis32 schrieb:


> ...
> Es kann aber nicht sein das ich im Gefälle zum umsetzen des Hinterrades krampfhaft mit einem Finger an der Bremse reißen muss und dazu neige den zweiten dazu zu nehmen....



Merkst es selber? 

Mit den Hope Floating war ich auch nicht super zufrieden. Da funzt die Storm besser. 
Oder natürlich bei der V4 die V4-Scheibe.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

Merke ich selber ja... aber...
Nach dem reinigen der Scheiben und Beläge mit Aceton ist die bremse bombe.

Das mit dem umsetzen bezieht sich auf vorher... wenn die Bremse so bleibt wie sie jetzt nach dem reinigen ist, ist alles in bester Ordnung


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das Problem anscheinend nicht. ...
> 
> Es geht nicht um den Wurfanker,  die Dosierbarkeit ist spitze.
> 
> ...



Moment mal,  kein Grund gleich in die Defensive zu gehen. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es mit der Bremse keine Probleme geben kann bzw behauptet hier keiner, dass du Unsinn schreibst. Also nicht so empfindlich reagieren, okay? 

Es scheint einfach so zu sein, dass es Exemplare gibt die anstandslos funktionieren und welche die etwas kraftlos zupacken. 

Nach den ganzen negativen Meldungen hier wollte ich lediglich mal vermerken, dass es auch funktionierenden Exemplare gibt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## neurofibrill (22. Juli 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Es scheint einfach so zu sein, dass es Exemplare gibt die anstandslos funktionieren und welche die ...



kommt mir irgendwie auch aus dem bos deville thread bekannt vor.
qulitative streuung in der produktion?
falls ja, ist das eigentlich ein armutszeugnis, v.a. bei "high-end".
zum glück gehör ich zu den glücklicheren.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube da nicht an Serienstreuung, sondern an unterschiedliche Ansprüche, wie @Brainman das schon sagte.


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Juli 2015)

Jein, wird sicher beides ne Rolle spielen. 

Hatte nicht wer im Thread geschrieben, dass er an 2 verschiedenen Bikes die E4 fährt, eine funktioniert top und die andere hat keinen Biss?



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (22. Juli 2015)

wenn ich nicht die probleme mit dem zeitweisen langen leerweg und dem wandernden druckpunkt hätte wäre ich mit der e4 zufrieden.
ich kann mir die probleme nur noch durch probleme des geberzylinders erklären.
sie ist peniebel ausgerichtet.
wenn luft in der leitung wäre müßte der druckpunkt immer schwammig sein.
er ist es aber nur wenn der leerweg sehr lang ist, wenn ich mehrmals pumpe wird der leerweg kurz und der druckpunkt hart. das ganze bleibt dann die ganze abfahrt so und verschlechtert sich nur dann wenn ich die bremse länger nicht benutze z.b. eine lange auffahrt.
dot ist neu und entlüftet.
habe mir einen dichtungssatz bestellt, hoffe es wird mit dem besser.


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Juli 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Also nicht so empfindlich reagieren, okay?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



 Peace 

Hab mich schon wieder abgeregt


----------



## mhubig (22. Juli 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Habe mal gerade aus langerweile  folgendes probiert :
> Bremsscheiben (Hope Floating) beidseitig mit einem Schleifschwamm (Korn 120)
> abgeschliffen und mit Aceton gereinigt,  das selbe Spiel mit den Sinterbelägen...
> 
> ...



Ähnliche Erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht (Hope Tech3 V4 / E4 / X2) und bei mir hält's jetzt schon fast zwei Monate.


----------



## Khakiflame (23. Juli 2015)

hallo zusammen,

ich suche andere beläge für meine e4, finde aber nicht so recht was...hat wer tips welche hersteller was anbietet?

danke und gruss


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## Khakiflame (23. Juli 2015)

wow, einer der sinnvollsten beiträge seit langem, meinst du ich hab mir nicht schon die finger wund gegoogelt?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2015)

Dann sag' doch, welche Du schon gefunden hast und dann kann man Dir auch sagen, welche "anderen" da noch fehlen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. Juli 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube da nicht an Serienstreuung, sondern an unterschiedliche Ansprüche, wie @Brainman das schon sagte.


Es ist leider(!!!) aber doch anders.
Ich habe, wie gesagt, 2 Sätze V4 in Betrieb. 
1.Moto, Floated 203, Sinter. Super Funktion.
2.Moto3, Floated 203, Sinter/Organisch. Nie wirklich gut.
  An nem anderen Rad/LR funktioniert sie.


----------



## Khakiflame (23. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dann sag' doch, welche Du schon gefunden hast und dann kann man Dir auch sagen, welche "anderen" da noch fehlen.



nur originale Sinter/Organisch

gibts keine von fremdherstellern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. Juli 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Jein, wird sicher beides ne Rolle spielen.
> 
> Hatte nicht wer im Thread geschrieben, dass er an 2 verschiedenen Bikes die E4 fährt, eine funktioniert top und die andere hat keinen Biss?
> 
> ...


Könntest mich meinen. Sind jedoch V4.


----------



## gunznoc (23. Juli 2015)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> nur originale Sinter/Organisch
> 
> gibts keine von fremdherstellern?


Von Trickstuff die NG 220.
Nicht wundern, werden oft nur kompatibel für die Cleg angegeben. Laut Homepage von Trickstuff passen die in die E4.

Fahre die aktuell selber. Deutlich bissiger, etwas schlechter zu dosieren dadurch.
Habe damit deutlich weniger Probleme, was nachlassende Bremskraft im Gegensatz zu den original Hope Sinter angeht.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Bremsbelaege-Disc-NG-p27509/

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Khakiflame (23. Juli 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Von Trickstuff die NG 220.
> Nicht wundern, werden oft nur kompatibel für die Cleg angegeben. Laut Homepage von Trickstuff passen die in die E4.
> 
> Fahre die aktuell selber. Deutlich bissiger, etwas schlechter zu dosieren dadurch.
> ...



perfekt danke, sowas wollte ich als antwort lesen


----------



## mssc (23. Juli 2015)

Die Beläge der XT 755 müssten auch passen (bitte korrigieren, falls Blödsinn)

zB.: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Bremsbelaege-M03-fuer-XT-p13965/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Bremsbelaege-M04-fuer-XT-p1577/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/DiscStop-Bremsbelaege-p5037/

Ich hab zur Zeit auch die von Trickstuff drin, mit den originalen Sinter war ich nicht mehr so zufrieden (selbe Geschichte wie schonn mehrmals angesprochen, nachlassende Bremsleistung, zwei Finger notwendig usw.).


----------



## sirios (23. Juli 2015)

Ich konnte heute mal in Saalbach ne MT7 kurz testen. Die Tech 3 E4 muss sich ab nächster Woche dann nen neuen Besitzer suchen. Ich hab alle Belagarten durchgetestet. Auch verschiedene Scheiben. Die Leistung war aber nie so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Schade für den Preis


----------



## mssc (23. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, ich sollte mir mal einen Shuttle auf den Hometrail besorgen und dann testen, welche Bremse mehr taugt..  ein paar hätte ich grade zur Auswahl:
- X0 Trail am Bike der Freundin
- XT (waren der Freundin zu digital)
- Hope E4
- Magura MT5 (die originalen Hebel sind halt echt furchtbar)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja die MT5 mit den Hebeln der XT kreuzen, ich hab aber irgendwie Angst, dass das echt gut funktioniert und ich dann meine schöne E4 nicht mehr mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juli 2015)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich sollte mir mal einen Shuttle auf den Hometrail besorgen und dann testen, welche Bremse mehr taugt..  ein paar hätte ich grade zur Auswahl:
> - X0 Trail am Bike der Freundin
> - XT (waren der Freundin zu digital)
> - Hope E4
> ...


Würde die Zee noch mit aufnehmen.
Avid kommt bei an kein Rad mehr. Niemals!!!


----------



## mssc (24. Juli 2015)

Ich war eigentlich immer zufrieden mit der Trail, hab mir die Hope nur wegen dem Fräsporno gegönnt 
Entlüften habe ich nie wirklich aufwändig gefunden, nicht schlimmer als bei Hope oder Shimano eigentlich, nur bei meiner Freundin mit ihren kurzen Fingern wirds etwas komplizierter. Pumpe ich die Bremse beim Entlüften so voll, dass sie einen knackigen Druckpunkt hat, schleift (und quietscht) sie, entlüfte ich sie normal, kommt der Druckpunkt erst relativ spät, d.h. schon recht nah am Griff  Am Bestern wäre wahrscheinlich, ich schraub ihr auch eine E4 ans Radl, da funktioniert die Druckpunkteinstellung wenigstens...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Juli 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Bremse will bei der man mit einem Finger zwei Millimeter am Hebel zieht und dann über den Lenker geht (Wurfanker) sollte man sich keine Hope kaufen. Wenn man dagegen eine gut dosierbare Bremse möchte ist man bei Hope gut aufgehoben. Die Bremsleistung von meinen M4, E4 und V4 ist bei mir (100kg) völlig o.K. Mehr würde ich gar nicht haben wollen.  Ist aber alles auch sehr subjektiv. Ich glaube jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von "Bremsleistung"


Genau so siehts aus, fahre jetzt seit 6 jahren hope, am anfang dachte ich auch, was haste denn da gekauft, aber jetzt möchte ich die hope bremsen nicht mehr missen, fein dosierbar ect.so muss eine bremse für mich funksonieren.wenn man einen wurfanker braucht sollte man besser auf eine code oder ähnliches umsteigen, oder aber an der fahrtechnik feilen.ride on


----------



## crib (4. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube da nicht an Serienstreuung, sondern an unterschiedliche Ansprüche, wie @Brainman das schon sagte.



Dem muss ich widersprechen! Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein paar V4 Tech 3 gekauft. Eine funktioniert hervorragend, eine ist mies und macht andauernd massive Probleme, unter anderem sehr schwache Bremsleistung.

Kann also nicht an den Ansprüchen liegen.


----------



## Whitey (9. August 2015)

Die Leute, die technische Probleme mit der V4 haben wie wandernder Druckpunkt oder zu wenig power - wechselt doch mal die Bremsflüssigkeit aus? Eventuell ist etwas Wasser mit drin oder sonstige Verunreinigungen? 

Ich liebäugle auch immer wieder mit einer Saint, da kann man wirklich mit dem kleinen Finger einen Stoppie machen - geht mit der V4 nicht, die will etwas Handkräfte sehen. Auf der anderen Seite kannst Du auch mit müden Fingern die V4 noch entspannt dosieren, wo die aggressive Saint halt schon ein wenig bitchy ist ...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. August 2015)

Bin jetzt von V4 auf MT7-Sättel mit Saintpumpen gewechselt. Brachiale Bremspower, aber sensible Fingerchen braucht man schon. Ordentlich dosierbar, aber die Optik und Präzision der Hope haben schon ihre Berechtigung, wenn man nicht gerade 1000Höhenmeter am Stück vernichten muss.


----------



## 3K-Power (9. August 2015)

Ich kann hier die ganzen Probleme nicht wirklich nachvollziehen... Waren heute ausgiebig im Bikepark und haben die sau fliegen lassen. Einmal mit v4 und einmal mit tech2 m4 und da ist einfach kein Zergang dran... Weder merkt man was im Druckpunkt noch lässt da irgendwas nach. Geht immer und immer gleich gut; alles mit 1 Finger und super dosierbar; vorne is die V4 beinahe schon etwas zu bissig...

Les ja hier das ganze ne Weile schon mit, kann mir aber keinen so richtigen Reim auf die Probleme machen...

Das Einzige was mir mal wieder aufgefallen ist; die Sinter Beläge setzen den Scheiben sehr viel mehr zu als die organischen; deshalb fliegen die bei mir wieder raus. Am Bremsverhalten hab ich eh keinen Unterschied ausmachen können.


----------



## n4ppel (14. August 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Von Trickstuff die NG 220.
> Nicht wundern, werden oft nur kompatibel für die Cleg angegeben. Laut Homepage von Trickstuff passen die in die E4.
> 
> Fahre die aktuell selber. Deutlich bissiger, etwas schlechter zu dosieren dadurch.
> ...



Die Aussage kann ich bestätigen. Hatte nach den ersten organischen von Hope, mal auf die gesinterten gewechselt. Hatte nach längeren Abfahrten auch immer keine Bremskraft mehr. Hat mich etwas verunsichert auf den letzten Ausfahrten. 
Habe mir dann die NG220 zugelegt. Fühle mich nun wieder deutlich sicherer.

Gruß
Malte


----------



## Stuntfrosch (17. August 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Saint/Zee-Beläge haben auch nix gebracht.
> Habe mir die Bremse noch mal genau angeschaut;
> trotz penibler Reinlichkeit der Kolben, kommen diese leicht versetzt raus.
> Einer unten als Erster, dann beide oben syncron zuletzt der andere Untere.
> ...


Update, das Schleifen hat sich zügig gegeben.
Jetzt macht sie das, was sie soll: Sehr anständig bremsen.
Es lag an der Scheibe. Wie, warum?? Ich weiß es nicht.
Sie war neu beim einbremsen, es war alles bestmöglich ausgerichtet, sie mochte weder Sinter noch organisch, sie war sicher öl- und fettfrei
Am Hinterrad ist sie ok.
Mal schauen, wie lang es gut geht.


----------



## Caese (20. August 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Die Aussage kann ich bestätigen. Hatte nach den ersten organischen von Hope, mal auf die gesinterten gewechselt. Hatte nach längeren Abfahrten auch immer keine Bremskraft mehr. Hat mich etwas verunsichert auf den letzten Ausfahrten.
> Habe mir dann die NG220 zugelegt. Fühle mich nun wieder deutlich sicherer.
> 
> Gruß
> Malte



ich hab mir die NG220 Beläge auch mal besorgt; allerdings wundert mich doch, dass die Belagfläche/der Reibkuchen ne gute Ecke kleiner ist als die orginalen Hope; ist das richtig so?

zur orientierung: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Bremsbelaege-Disc-NG-p27509/ die Beläge Kompatibel für Cleg4/Hope Mono M4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (21. August 2015)

Wenn die Beläge eigentlich für die Mono M4 sind ist das richtig. Die sind etwas kleiner als die der E4.


----------



## Caese (21. August 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ich hab mir die NG220 Beläge auch mal besorgt; allerdings wundert mich doch, dass die Belagfläche/der Reibkuchen ne gute Ecke kleiner ist als die orginalen Hope; ist das richtig so?
> 
> zur orientierung: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Bremsbelaege-Disc-NG-p27509/ die Beläge Kompatibel für Cleg4/Hope Mono M4



Um das kurz zu klären: Ja sie sind kleiner - NEIN sie passen nicht! Dadurch, dass Reibkuchen und Trägerplatte Flacher sind (breite passt), liegen die Kolben nicht vollständig auf.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. August 2015)

Ja 


Caese schrieb:


> Um das kurz zu klären: Ja sie sind kleiner - NEIN sie passen nicht! Dadurch, dass Reibkuchen und Trägerplatte Flacher sind (breite passt), liegen die Kolben nicht vollständig auf.


Doch, sie passen, zwar nicht optimal, aber dennoch bieten sie bessere Bremseigenschaften als die originalen.


----------



## Caese (21. August 2015)

also 1/4 der Kolben liegen nicht auf den Trägerplatten auf. Mag sein, dass das funktioniert, PASSEN tut es trotzdem nicht. Das ist die Bremse, wenn da was nicht 100% ist, dann kommt das -zumindest mir- nicht in die Tüte. Würd mich mal interessieren, was die Maschi-bauer unter euch dazu sagen, denn trotz Menschenverstand bin ich bekennender Laie


----------



## chris12 (24. August 2015)

nun muss auch auch noch mal doof fragen.

hab die v4 bisher nur mit originalbelägen und floating disk gefahren generell komme ich mit den organischen belägen wesentlich besser zurecht. viel stabiler und eigentlich auch mit mehr bremsleistung. die sinter finde ich nur kalt gut, da sind sie etwas bissiger. sobald sie warm/heiss werden muss die handkraft immer weiter erhöht werden. verstehen kann ich das nicht zumal ich es so aus dem motorsport nicht kenne. beläge mit keramischen oder metallischen zusätzen sollten doch wesentlich temperaturbeständiger sein und einen viel höheren reibwert haben. sind die sinterbeläge von hope eine fehlkonstruktion?

gibts irgendwo eine auflistung welche beläge die v4 etwas bissiger bremsen lässt ohne weniger gesamtbremskraft und nachlassen im heissen zustand zu haben?

oder gibts nur die originalen? die oben erwähnten ng220 schneinen ja auch nicht wirklich zu passen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (24. August 2015)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Habe bisher bei X2 und M4 die organische Hope und Superstar sowie Sinter von Hope ausprobiert. Bei der V4 Hope Sinter und organisch. Die Hope Sinter kommen mir in allen Situationen bissiger vor, egal ob kalt, warm, nass oder trocken.


----------



## chris12 (24. August 2015)

hätte ich auch so erwartet, ist aber leider nicht so. mit den organischen brauche ich bei warmer bremse weniger handkraft.

wie sind denn die erfahrungen mit den kool stop? liest man ja kaum etwas von.

EDIT: ach guck mal, swiss stop bietet ja auch welche an, wenn die tech4 e4 die gleichen abmessungen wie die v4 hat. weiss das einer?

hat die mal einer getestet?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (24. August 2015)

chris12 schrieb:


> ... wenn die tech4 e4 die gleichen abmessungen wie die v4 hat. weiss das einer? ...



Bei der V4 ist nur der kleinere Kolbendurchmesser der gleiche wie bei den beiden gleichgroßen Kolben der E4, die Beläge für V4 und E4 haben bei Hope auch unterschiedliche Artikelnummern.


----------



## Brainman (24. August 2015)

chris12 schrieb:


> EDIT: ach guck mal, swiss stop bietet ja auch welche an, wenn die tech4 e4 die gleichen abmessungen wie die v4 hat. weiss das einer?



Nein, die E4 Beläge sind kleiner als die der V4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (25. August 2015)

Superstar Components hat noch Beläge für die V4 im Sortiment. Musst du mal hier schauen:

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/mountain-braking/mountain-disc-brake-pads/

hier kann man schauen was sie anbieten und wie deren Bezeichnung ist:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/library/pdf/PadChart.pdf
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/library/pdf/BrakePadIdentifiier.pdf

Hatte mal einen 3er Pack gesinterte Beläge für die V4 dort günstig geschossen, als ich eh noch Teile von denen bestellt habe. Ich fand die zu ruppig. Bei Dauerbremsungen mit den Superstar wurde die Bremse arg heiß. Habe sie nicht mehr weiter verwendet. Keine Ahnung wie die Kevlar oder die Organischen von denen funktionieren.

Bin nach wie vor von den original "Sintered" überzeugt. Auch bei mir sehr viel bessere Bremsleistung (Bissigkeit) und Dauerbremsleistung (Hitzebeständigkeit) als die original Organischen von Hope.


----------



## Dakeyras (25. August 2015)

> Bin nach wie vor von den original "Sintered" überzeugt. Auch bei mir sehr viel bessere Bremsleistung (Bissigkeit) und Dauerbremsleistung (Hitzebeständigkeit) als die original Organischen von Hope.



+1

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## chris12 (25. August 2015)

hmm, schon komisch das viele von den orig. sinter so überzeugt sind selbst bei dauerbremsungen.

habe ich vielleicht einfach nur pech gehabt oder wurden die in den letzten jahren überarbeitet?


----------



## Dakeyras (25. August 2015)

Oder einfach nur ein schlechtes Paar erwischt ; Öl auf den Belägen etc

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trailpussy (25. August 2015)

....oder irgendwie anders verschmutzt und verglast. Manchmal ist auch irgendwas von der Bike Wäsche dran schuld. Kannst ja mal die Beläge mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen und anschließend mit Heißluft Föhn vorsichtig "ausbrennen". Anschließend dann nochmal kurz anschleifen und dann mal testen. Wenn die nicht total verschmutzt oder verölt waren hilft das!


----------



## daniel_MTB (25. August 2015)

hi, habe mir heute eine V4 bestellt. Muss zur montage der HR Bremse die stahlflexleitung lösen. Hat wer einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht ohne das ganze system neu befüllen zu müssen? entlüften wäre dnach sicher sinvoll 

Weiss einer ob goodridge stahlflexleitungen mit den fittings etc von hope kompatibel sind? Will mir evtl eine ander leitungsfarbe gönnen.

danke vorab! 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. August 2015)

Um das neue Befüllen und Entlüften wirst du nicht umhin kommen. Öffnest du hinten, läuft DOT aus der Zange. Öffnest du oben, läuft DOT aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Ist halt fuckeln angesagt;-)


----------



## Brainman (26. August 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> hi, habe mir heute eine V4 bestellt. Muss zur montage der HR Bremse die stahlflexleitung lösen. Hat wer einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht ohne das ganze system neu befüllen zu müssen? entlüften wäre dnach sicher sinvoll
> 
> Weiss einer ob goodridge stahlflexleitungen mit den fittings etc von hope kompatibel sind? Will mir evtl eine ander leitungsfarbe gönnen.
> 
> ...



Entlüften ist auf jeden Fall angesagt wenn du das System öffnest. 
Wenn die Hope Stahlflexleitungen einen Außendurchmesser vom 6mm haben, sollte die Fittings auch an Goodrige Leitungen passen.


----------



## daniel_MTB (27. August 2015)

Danke für die sch elen antowrten 

Wenn ich die bremsleistung vom Hebel entferne, brauche ich dann neue Teile um die verbindung wieder herzustellen(Olive, pin)?

Danke vorab

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## 3K-Power (27. August 2015)

Nein das kannst wieder verwenden.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. August 2015)

Olive kann sinnvoll sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. August 2015)

Hallo Leute
Ich schreibe mal hier und hoffe, dass ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen könnt.
Ich habe mir die X2 in Purple geholt, mit entsprechender Bremsscheibe. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Scheibe nicht schleiffrei einstellen kann. Die Scheibe habe ich bestmöglich gerichtet, so dass die nicht mehr eiert.
Aber dei Beläge schleifen trotz dem noch an ein, zwei Stellen.
Miener Meinung nach sollten die Bremskolben mehr zurück nachdem sie die Scheibe berührt haben.
Es scheint mir auch so, dass einer der beiden Kolben nicht so aus dem Sattel kommt wie der andere. Das Habe ich auch getestet. Wenn ich den einen zurückhalte so kommt der andere ohne Probleme raus. Das funktioniert auf beiden Seiten. Aber danach ist es wieder gleich.
Die Bremsen sind nagelneu. Sollte doch funktionieren, oder?
Es nervt schon das Geräusch.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. August 2015)

Du wirst nie erleben, dass die Kolben gleichzeitig ohne Gegendruck aus dem Sattel ausfahren. Ob das Problem in der Rückstellung oder der eiernden Scheibe besteht, wird man ohne Bilder nicht entscheiden können. Wenn die Kolben gängig sind, wie es ja zu sein scheint, dann wird die Scheibe etwas zu stark eiern. 
Häufig erledigt sich das leichte Schleifen aber auch nach den ersten Bremsungen bei der Fahrt.
Btw. Sattel perfekt ausgerichtet?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. August 2015)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ... Die Scheibe habe ich bestmöglich gerichtet, so dass die nicht mehr eiert.
> Aber dei Beläge schleifen trotz dem noch an ein, zwei Stellen.
> ...


Wie wurde die Zange ausgerichtet? Lichtspalt?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. August 2015)

Also gefahren bin ich schon damit. Dachte erst auch, dass gibt sich nach ein paar Bremsmanövern...
Ausgerichtet habe ich nach "Lichtspalt". Zuerst hatte ich es aber gemacht wie ich es mit den Shimanos machte, nämlich Bremshelbel ziehen und Bremssattel fest schrauben. Hatte immer sehr gut funktioniert. Aber eben nicht mit der Hope. Habe dann bei Hope das Video angeschaut, dort wird das alles wunderbar gezeigt. Kolben ganz rein drücken wenn nicht schon so, dann den Bremssattel so montieren, dass die Schbeibe ganz mittig ist... Alles gemacht... ist auch nicht ganz schlecht, nur habe ich einfach den Eindruck, dass im Video die Kolben mehr Weg machen als bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. August 2015)

Leichtes Schleifgeräusch ist normal. Wenn Du das Rad anhebst und drehst, wirst sehen, dass da nix bremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. August 2015)

Das hab ich schon gemacht, das Rad anheben und drehen. Es dreht auch nicht schlecht, Schleifgeräusch ist bei Fahren auch immer da und sehr nervig!
Das Rad dreht sich schon, aber man sieht sehr deutlich, dass es bei jeder Berührung leicht gebremst wird. Nicht so, dass man das beim Fahren spührt, aber ich finde es halt äusserst nervig. Und in Anbetracht, dass das bei all meinen SLX'en nie der Fall war stört es mich doppelt, um nicht zu sagen dreifach, denn für eine X2 bekomme ich drei SLX ... OK, X2 in Purple ist um Welten schöner, aber das Schleifgeräusch nervt schon sehr.


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Leichtes Schleifgeräusch ist normal. Wenn Du das Rad anhebst und drehst, wirst sehen, dass da nix bremst.



Nö! Eine Bremse hat nicht zu schleifen und die einzige bei der das normal war, war die alte Gustav M mit Ihren schwimmend gelagerten Sätteln. Weder die X2 am Bike meiner Frau noch meine M4 schleifen auch nur ansatzweise.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. August 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nö! Eine Bremse hat nicht zu schleifen und die einzige bei der das normal war, war die alte Gustav M mit Ihren schwimmend gelagerten Sätteln. Weder die X2 am Bike meiner Frau noch meine M4 schleifen auch nur ansatzweise.



Musstest du die Bremsscheiben richten, oder waren die "out of the box" schon 100% ohne 8? Ich musste bisher alle meine Scheiben etwas gerade drücken, einfahc mit Daumen oder Handballen. Aber eben bisher nur auf den einteiligen Shimano-Scheiben. Jetzt hab ich das auch so mit der schwimmenden Hope-Scheibe gemacht. Ist aber wohl noch zu ungenau...


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2015)

Also im speziellen die 203er Hope Floating Disc haben bei mir alle nen kleinen Schlag Out of Box gehabt. Bei den kleineren Scheiben habe ich das nicht beobachtet.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. September 2015)

So, nun habe ich nochmals rumgepröbelt:
Habe nochmals bei ausgebauten Bremsklötzen die Sättel von Auge schön mittig ausgerichtet, die Koblen ganz reingedrückt. Dann Beläge wieder rein, Laufrad mit Scheibe rein. Zuerst ohne Berühren, dann nach erstmaligem Bremsen wieder das gleiche Bild bzw. Schleifen. Habe dann noch minim die Scheibe gerichtet, und endlich war "fast ganz" Ruhe.
Beim zweiten Laufrad ist enfach die Scheibe irgendwie komplett schief. Habe versucht zu richten, bringt aber kaum was. Sie scheint auch praktisch rund zu laufen, nur habe ich die Eindruck, dass sie nicht überall gleich dick ist, Das müsste ich aber beim Bremsen merken. Also denke ich ist sie leicht wellig. Auf jeden Fall ist es mir nicht möglich das ohne Schleifgeräusch hin zu bekommen. 

Wenn ich die beiden Laufräder tausche (das geht, es handelt sich nämlich um Einräder und nicht um Bikes ) ist das Schleifgeräusch auf dem anderen Einrad bzw. bleibt bei der Scheibe.

Werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen die Scheibe noch mehr versuchen zu richten...

Übrigens hatte die Scheibe die ich ohne Geräusch hinbekommen habe nach der gestrigen kurzen und leichten Ausfahrt wiederum ein ganz leichtes Schleifgeräusch...

Nervt mich schon sehr krigt man das nicht einfach hin so wie bei Shimano


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. September 2015)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nervt mich schon sehr krigt man das nicht einfach hin so wie bei Shimano


Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen England und Japan.
Oder auch Jaguar und Toyota.
Sei einfach froh, dass Du keine Formula hast 

Kurz mal ernsthaft; schick die Scheibe doch ein.

Bevor mich der geballte Groll erwischt: Ich liebe Hope und habe alles davon, was an meine Räder passt.
(oder mehr)


----------



## daniel_MTB (2. September 2015)

Weiß einer wie lange es die rote Version noch geben wird? Es ist ja eine "Limited Edition". Ich musste meine vorbestellt leider abbestellen...


----------



## MA85 (6. September 2015)

Sorry Leute. Hab mal paar Fragen um entlüften da mein Englisch nicht so pralle is. 
Der Typ im Video lässt ja die Beläge drinn beim entlüften. 
Muss man nicht auch sonen bleed block wie bei Avid zwischen die Kolben einsetzen damit die akkurate Menge Öl im System ist?  Muss man beim entlüften nicht die druckpunkteinstellung beachten?
Und hab ich es richtig verstanden das der ausgleichbehälter am Ende randvoll sein muss? 
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. September 2015)

Also:

1. Nein, du brauchst keinen Bleed Block. Die Bremse wird mit montiertem Laufrad entlüftet. Bevor du anfängst, schiebst du die Kolben mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher ganz zurück. 

2. Schrauben für den Bremspunkt und die Griffweite ganz aufdrehen

3. Der Behälter muss randvoll sein. Wenn du die Dichtung auflegst, muss DOT überlaufen. Also am besten mit Kleneex zur Hand haben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (6. September 2015)

Danke dir!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (11. September 2015)

Mojn Leute, hab da nochmal ne kleine Frage. 
Kann man bei der Hope auch Standart zB. Avid bremsleitung nehmen oder hat die Hope Kunststoff Leitung irgendwelche Besonderheiten vom Durchmesser her ect.? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel_MTB (11. September 2015)

Kann bitte jemand ein bild von einer roten v4/e4 an einem schwarzen rahmen und gabel posten? 

Bin mir immer noch unsicher wegen der farbe 

danke! 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Brainman (11. September 2015)




----------



## daniel_MTB (11. September 2015)

Danke für das bild. Schaut nice aus  wie ich sehe hast du auch den hope vorbau und sattelklemme. So will ichs auch machen


----------



## Dakeyras (12. September 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


>



Ist das die Bommelmaster upside-down Gabel? 

Schaut verdammt gut aus das Radl. 

Welcher Vorbau ist da montiert? 

EDIT: wer lesen kann...  
Der Hope Vorbau sieht in natura am Bike deutlich besser aus als auf den produktbildern allein... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (12. September 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand ein bild von einer roten v4/e4 an einem schwarzen rahmen und gabel posten?
> 
> Bin mir immer noch unsicher wegen der farbe
> 
> ...



Nimmste auch ein dreckig-schwarzes Bike? Rote Anbauteile alle Hope, bis auf die Vorbau-Lenker-Klemmung.


----------



## bummel42 (14. September 2015)

Hallo,

weiß einer ob ich die neuen M8000-Shifter an die Tech-Hebel bekomme?


----------



## Gary Rockt (14. September 2015)

Will morgen meine Tech3 V4 entlüften. Kann mir jemand eine kurze Anleitung geben, das wäre super. Im Hope Video sinds ja leider noch die alten Hebel. Speziell wie ich mit den schiefen Ausgleichsbehältern klar komme. Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## Middlfrank (14. September 2015)

Gary Rockt schrieb:


> Will morgen meine Tech3 V4 entlüften. Kann mir jemand eine kurze Anleitung geben, das wäre super. Im Hope Video sinds ja leider noch die alten Hebel. Speziell wie ich mit den schiefen Ausgleichsbehältern klar komme. Danke euch schonmal.


Ich hab es wie im Video bei meiner Tech3 E4 gemacht und dabei das Bike einfach seitlich etwas schräg angelehnt, um den Behälter grad auszurichten. Ging problemlos.


----------



## Middlfrank (14. September 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand ein bild von einer roten v4/e4 an einem schwarzen rahmen und gabel posten?
> 
> Bin mir immer noch unsicher wegen der farbe
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz so viel Rot, aber mir paßt das so


----------



## daniel_MTB (17. September 2015)

Danke für die Bilder! 

@Middlfrank ich sehe du fährst die Dächle Discs. Welche Beläge nutzt Du?


----------



## Middlfrank (17. September 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder!
> 
> @Middlfrank ich sehe du fährst die Dächle Discs. Welche Beläge nutzt Du?


Ich hab momentan noch die originalen organischen Beläge von Hope drauf, bin sehr zufrieden mit Bremskraft und vor allem Dosierbarkeit, aber als nächstes werd ich die schon zuhause liegenden Sinter von Hope testen. Die sollen ja angeblich noch etwas mehr Bremskraft haben. Mal sehen.


----------



## MA85 (17. September 2015)

Ich fahre momentan auch die organischen mit floating disks und muss sagen das mir am enduro die Bremskraft völlig ausreicht. Werde zwar bestimmt interessehalber mal Sinter testen aber Notwendigkeit besteht bei mir darin keine. 
Was mich riesig überrascht hat ist das die Bremse mit organischen Belägen bei mir bei Nässe absolut keinen mucks macht. Find ich mal voll geil!!! 
Hoffe es is normal denn bei Avid haben Auch die organischen gebrüllt wie ne Traktor Hupe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Middlfrank (17. September 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre momentan auch die organischen mit floating disks und muss sagen das mir am enduro die Bremskraft völlig ausreicht. Werde zwar bestimmt interessehalber mal Sinter testen aber Notwendigkeit besteht bei mir darin keine.
> Was mich riesig überrascht hat ist das die Bremse mit organischen Belägen bei mir bei Nässe absolut keinen mucks macht. Find ich mal voll geil!!!
> Hoffe es is normal denn bei Avid haben Auch die organischen gebrüllt wie ne Traktor Hupe.
> 
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## belgiummtb (17. September 2015)

frage,

lohnt sich dr aufpreis bei der e4 zur stahlflex leitung? wo bekomme ich die hopeteile am guenstigsten?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevemckream (19. September 2015)

Hab meine Bremsen jetzt auch schon zwei, drei Jahre - kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, fahre vorne Hope Sinter, hinten Hope organisch.

Zu dem Thema nachlassende Bremsleistung usw. fänd ich mal ein paar Bilder vom Tragbild eurer Bremsscheiben mit ungefährer Laufleistung und Art der regelmäßigen Reinigung interessant! Wie sich da die Oberfläche verändert und so..

Am Anfang hatten meine Scheiben z.B. diesen richtig schönen, körnigen Schliff (Gefühl beim bremsen genauso).
Mittlerweile sind sie natürlich befahren (klar, damit verändert sich auch die Oberfläche).
Aber jeder von uns macht sein Fahrrad anders sauber, in unterschiedlichen Abständen, hat andere Vorlieben usw.
Meine Scheiben schauen an der Lauffläche jetzt schon wie poliert aus (Gefühl auch etwas anders),
jeder der schon mal ein (Avid) Verglasungs-Entlüftungs-Massaker erlebt hat, wird da nervös..
Dazu kommt der Beitrag mit dem 120er Schleifschwamm..

Ich glaub ich frag mal, mit welcher Rauigkeit die Scheiben original bei Hope vom Band laufen - wahrscheinlich geheim ;P


----------



## MA85 (19. September 2015)

Is doch logisch das sich bei einer bremsscheibe die Oberfläche durch Benutzung abschleift/poliert. Also was genau willst du jetz Wissen und vor allem was soll bitte das fahrtadwaschen für eine Auswirkung auf die Oberfläche der bremsscheibe haben? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stevemckream (19. September 2015)

Ich meine damit, wenn man z.B. sandige/staubige Bedingungen hatte und das Fahrrad danach mit nem Wasserschlauch abspritzt und danach nicht gleich Beläge und Scheibe rückstandslos reinigt oder so..

Dann kann es ja praktisch passieren, dass der Sand/Staub, der sich vorher nur am Sattel und um die Beläge festgesetzt hat, durch den Wasserstrahl auf die Reibfläche der Beläge gespritzt wird. Bei der nächsten Bremsung knirscht es dann erst mal und verändert die Rauigkeit von Belägen und Scheibe - zwar nur minimal, aber wenn das ein paar mal hintereinander passiert (und es machen hier garantiert nicht alle ihr Bike in der gleichen Art sauber), dann könnte das mitunter ein Grund für die unterschiedliche Performance sein (neben allen anderen aufgezählten natürlich, inklusive unterschiedlicher Ansprüche ; )

Deswegen würde mich die original Rauigkeit von Hope mal interessieren.
Und wie eure Scheiben nach der Zeit so aussehen.


----------



## MA85 (19. September 2015)

Du machst dir ja Gedanken man. ;-P


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stevemckream (19. September 2015)

Ja ich mein hald nur ^^

Die Hope sind ja von der Mechanik/Hydraulik so ziemlich idiotensicher.
Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub die Sache mit den Reibpartnern usw. ist da die Stelle, wo wir ganzen Amateure mitunter noch am ehesten den Unterschied reinbringen..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2015)

Wie man sieht.


----------



## skask (20. September 2015)

Gibts die Ausgleichbehälterdeckel für die Tech3 auch mit dem Union Jack drauf? Ich fände das toll.


----------



## bummel42 (21. September 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Gibts die Ausgleichbehälterdeckel für die Tech3 auch mit dem Union Jack drauf? Ich fände das toll.


Nein!
Selbst für die alten Tech haben sie das leider irgendwann eingestellt.... :-(


----------



## Schildbürger (21. September 2015)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, wenn man z.B. sandige/staubige Bedingungen hatte und das Fahrrad danach mit nem Wasserschlauch abspritzt und danach nicht gleich Beläge und Scheibe rückstandslos reinigt oder so..
> 
> Dann kann es ja praktisch passieren, dass der Sand/Staub, der sich vorher nur am Sattel und um die Beläge festgesetzt hat, durch den Wasserstrahl auf die Reibfläche der Beläge gespritzt wird. Bei der nächsten Bremsung knirscht es dann erst mal und verändert die Rauigkeit von Belägen und Scheibe - zwar nur minimal, aber wenn das ein paar mal hintereinander passiert (und es machen hier garantiert nicht alle ihr Bike in der gleichen Art sauber), dann könnte das mitunter ein Grund für die unterschiedliche Performance sein (neben allen anderen aufgezählten natürlich, inklusive unterschiedlicher Ansprüche ; )
> 
> ...


Du kannst davon ausgehen das saubere und glatte Bremsscheiben und Beläge eine höhere Bremsleistung erzielten.
Ist / sind die Oberfläche(n) rauh so ist die Auflagefläche geringer...
Eine glatte Oberfläche erhöht ebenfalls die Haftreibung, Guckst du Seite 8:
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/a...v_a_hydraulic_disc_brakes_overview_german.pdf
Und:


> Die Haftreibung trägt* primär *zur Gesamtbremsreibung bei, und das Bremsbelagmaterial ist die Schlüsselkomponente zur Erzeugung von Haftreibung.
> Abriebreibung entsteht durch Materialabtrag ... Dies ist ein *sekundärer* Faktor für die Gesamtreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. September 2015)

Wieso Haftreibung? Eher doch wohl Gleitreibung, oder was versteht Sram unter Haftreibung?
Btw. gerade bei Sram nachgelesen, trotzdem geht es doch wohl eher um Gleit- als um Haftreibung, was Sram da beschreibt.


----------



## Schildbürger (21. September 2015)

Es gibt da schon Unterschiede, wobei ich da kein Experte bin.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reibung#Haftreibung
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haftreibung


> *Haftung* wird in diesem Zusammenhang etwa so benutzt wie _Bindung_ in der Chemie.


Es geht auch bei Sram um eine chemische (Ver-)Bindung von Bremsbelag und Bremsscheibe.
Welche die Bremsleistung erhöht.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. September 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Es gibt da schon Unterschiede, wobei ich da kein Experte bin.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reibung#Haftreibung
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haftreibung
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. September 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen das saubere und glatte Bremsscheiben und Beläge eine höhere Bremsleistung erzielten.
> Ist / sind die Oberfläche(n) rauh so ist die Auflagefläche geringer...
> Eine glatte Oberfläche erhöht ebenfalls die Haftreibung, Guckst du Seite 8:
> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/a...v_a_hydraulic_disc_brakes_overview_german.pdf
> Und:



Nicht ganz richtig. Ich konnte mich daran erinnern, dass ich mal was über die nötige Rauheit einer Bremsscheibe gelesen habe. Hab es wieder gefunden. Im Prinzip gibt dies auch der Teil im Sram Manual wieder. Es steht ja mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass die Scheibe besonders glatt sein muss. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der Belag erhöht bei jedem Bremsvorgang wieder die Haftreibung.

http://www.at-rs.de/rauheit_von_bremsscheiben.html

Grüße


----------



## Bene1990 (21. September 2015)

Servus zusammen ,

ich habe eine Schwarze Hope E4 Tech 3 an meinem Bike und würde diese gerne gegen ein Rote E4 Tauschen.
Eventuell hat ja jemand Interesse zu tausche.

Bilder gibts hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...sche-ein-set-hope-tech3-e4-stahlflexleitungen

Grüße
Bene


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. September 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Update, das Schleifen hat sich zügig gegeben.
> Jetzt macht sie das, was sie soll: Sehr anständig bremsen.
> Es lag an der Scheibe. Wie, warum?? Ich weiß es nicht.
> Sie war neu beim einbremsen, es war alles bestmöglich ausgerichtet, sie mochte weder Sinter noch organisch, sie war sicher öl- und fettfrei
> ...


Ich mal wieder.
Die V4 ist frisch entlüftet.
Einen klassischen Hinweis, ausser der nie ganz perfekten Leistung, gab es nie.
Jetzt ist sie endlich so, wie ich es mag; der totale Anker, der einen zu jeder Gelgenheit aufs Vorderrad hilft.
Mal schauen wie lang es bis zur ersten echten Facebrake dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (23. September 2015)

Die stahlflex Leitungen der V4 machen mich wahnsinnig. Die verdrehen sich wie Locken beim Einbau des sattels  hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. September 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Die stahlflex Leitungen der V4 machen mich wahnsinnig. Die verdrehen sich wie Locken beim Einbau des sattels  hat jemand einen Tipp?


Das gibt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. September 2015)

Keinen generell gültigen. Ich habe beim Aufbau des Ion 16, die Leitung der M4 mit Stahlflex sowohl von der Zange als auch vom Griff gelöst. Da ich eine Seite eh abmachen muss, da ich die Leitung sonst nicht unter dem Block des Umlenkhebels durch bekomme. Also, scheiß egal und beide abgemacht, da neu befüllen ja eh angesagt war. Erst dann kannst du die Leitung wirklich spannungsfrei verlegen. Ist halt ein mega Gefuckel. Genauso wie das Kürzen. Bei der Stahlflex gibt es immer zerpickste Finge und schlechte Laune.


----------



## bummel42 (24. September 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Die stahlflex Leitungen der V4 machen mich wahnsinnig. Die verdrehen sich wie Locken beim Einbau des sattels  hat jemand einen Tipp?


es gibt hierzu einen Tipp von Nick in den Vidoes.
Hebel vom Lenker abbauen und durch drehen der Überwurfmutter die Leitung in die richtige Form bringen...


----------



## daniel_MTB (24. September 2015)

Cool danke!!


----------



## spank_tobi (24. September 2015)

Hey Leute! 
Wollt mal kurz meinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben und würde dazu meine v4 (stahlflexleitung) und e4 (Kunststoffleitung, aber beide mit tech3) vergleichen wollen.

Also die e4 hatte von Anfang an einen viel härteren und klarer definierten Druckpunkt, als die v4. Außerdem musste die e4 nicht ganz so lange eingebremst werden.

In Sachen Reserven muss ich klar der v4 zusprechen. Es ist zwar nicht so,dass die e4 schonmal "ausgefallen" ist,aber die v4 macht für mich einfach einen stabileren Eindruck - liegt aber sicherlich auch an den Scheiben. 
Ich fahre die v4 mit den innenbelüfteten Scheiben und habe etwas den Eindruck, dass die Bremse erst auf "Temperatur" gebremst werden muss,damit sie richtig zu packt. Die e4 dagegen knallt gleich von Anfang an richtig rein. Habe bei beiden Bremsen die originalen hope organischen Beläge verbaut.


----------



## mountain09 (25. September 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Dirtmasters Bremsbeläge für die E4 von CL Brakes gekauft, Modell VRX. Die stellen für mein Empfinden eine Verbesserung der Bremskraft dar. Allerdings scheint es die im Netz kaum in DE zu geben.
> 
> Du bekommst in ganz Deutschland Bremsbeläge von CL. Geh zu deinem Händler und sag dass du die möchtest. Dann nimmt er (wenn er Interesse hat dir die Beläge zu verkaufen) Kontakt zum Impoteur auf und schon hast du deine Bremsbeläge.
> So war's bei mir


----------



## Khakiflame (5. Oktober 2015)

kurze frage, nach einer woche dauerbelastung in serfaus, macht meine hintere tech3e4 leichte probleme, und zwar verhärtet der hebel irgendwie nach 2-3 min, vorher alles schön soft wie immer und dann auf einmal wird er recht hart und der hebel lässt sich nur noch schwer ziehen, bremst zwar immer noch gut aber...was ist das? entlüften? beläge sind noch ca. 50%

ride on


----------



## reset (5. Oktober 2015)

verzeiht meine Unwissenheit..
was benötige ich alles um an einer tech3/e4 die Leitungen (Stahlflex) zu kürzen?


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Oktober 2015)

Jeweils eine neue Olive, Bowdenzugschneider oder sehr guten Seitenschneider und ein Teppichmesser ( zum abtrennen der Kunstoffumnantelung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (5. Oktober 2015)

Geht auch die alte Olive.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Oktober 2015)

mit der Flex gehts auch schön sauber.


----------



## reset (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch!


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Oktober 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Geht auch die alte Olive.



Stimmt, musst aber sehr vorsichtig sein. Vor allem beim "Wiederdraufmachen". Ich nehme immer einen kleinen Dorn und dehne die Olive vorsichtig auf. Egal, zerstochen sind die Finger in jedem Fall;-(


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt das DOT in den Leitungen ist. Das sollte aber alle zwei Jahre getauscht werden. DOT zieht Wasser an. Das difundiert durch die Leitungen. Kein Scheiß!! Habe ich von einem KFZ Mechaniker Meister der sich auf Bremsen spezialisiert hat. Ich wollte das auch nicht glauben.
Oft lassen sich Probleme bei den Hope Bremsen durch tauschen der kompletten Bremsflüssigkeit schnell lösen. Wenn also entlüften nicht hilft, DOT tauschen.


----------



## 3K-Power (5. Oktober 2015)

Ja Dot ist hygroskopisch.

Das bedeutet aber nichts anderes, als dass der Siedepunkt durch die Aufnahme von Wasser herabgesetzt wird und das Luftblasen zur Folge hat. Bei einer zu erwartenden Systemtemperatur von Max 140 grad is das aber am Rad nicht so dramatisch wenn man bei Dot 4 von etwa 260 grad ausgeht.


----------



## riotgrrrl (6. Oktober 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> das kann aber auch sehr sehr lange dauern! für die 980 gibt es immer noch keine!


Braucht man auch nicht, man kann den 980 direkt an den Tech3 Hebel montieren. Einfach mal auf die HP von hopetech gucken. Habe es selber gerade probiert


----------



## riotgrrrl (6. Oktober 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Des passt an den Tech Hebel aber nicht an Tech3.
> Dafür an die XTR 980. Löst also sein Dilemma nicht.
> 
> Wegen den Tech3 und der XTR 9000er Serie hab ich auch wenig Hoffnung das der Adapter fertig ist bevor Shimano i-spec erneut ändert.
> ...


980 passt OHNE Matchmaker an den Tech3-Hebel!


----------



## zotty (7. Oktober 2015)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Braucht man auch nicht, man kann den 980 direkt an den Tech3 Hebel montieren. Einfach mal auf die HP von hopetech gucken. Habe es selber gerade probiert


FALSCH!und ich meine shimano 10 fach Trigger an tech2!!!
die führung an der verbindungsmutter hat spiel. schalten passt gerade noch beim Schaltwerk aber am umwerfer steht der hebel ständig quer, da Hebelkräfte sehr gross sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (7. Oktober 2015)

...und noch einmal meine Frage.
Bekomme ich einen XT 11-fach an einen Tech-Evo-Hebel?!


----------



## bummel42 (7. Oktober 2015)

zotty schrieb:


> FALSCH!und ich meine shimano 10 fach Trigger an tech2!!!
> die führung an der verbindungsmutter hat spiel. schalten passt gerade noch beim Schaltwerk aber am umwerfer steht der hebel ständig quer, da Hebelkräfte sehr gross sind.


...dagegen hilft Griptape auf den Shimano-Hebeln (anstelle des schwarzen Tapes von Hope).
Bei mir wackelt seit dem nix mehr!


----------



## zotty (8. Oktober 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> ...dagegen hilft Griptape auf den Shimano-Hebeln (anstelle des schwarzen Tapes von Hope).
> Bei mir wackelt seit dem nix mehr!


hatte ich ja auch so gemacht.
aber mal eben dran geschraubt geht nicht wollte ich damit nur mitteilen.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Oktober 2015)

Habe hier mal ne Frage. Fahre zur Zeit die M4 Stahlflex mit Tech3 Hebeln. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Habe jetzt aber die Chance V4 Zangen zu schießen. Lohnt sich der Umbau? Ist die Performance deutlich besser? Möchte nur Float Disc fahren keine vented. Gruß Martin


----------



## Brainman (8. Oktober 2015)

Ob es sich für dich lohnt wird dir niemand sagen können. Ist halt subjektiv.
Die V4 ist auf jeden Fall Standfester auf langen Bremspassagen.
Wenn du allerdings mit deiner jetzigen Bremse zufrieden bist, wozu dann wechseln bzw. Geld ausgeben ?


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Oktober 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Habe hier mal ne Frage. Fahre zur Zeit die M4 Stahlflex mit Tech3 Hebeln. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Habe jetzt aber die Chance V4 Zangen zu schießen. Lohnt sich der Umbau? Ist die Performance deutlich besser? Möchte nur Float Disc fahren keine vented. Gruß Martin



Okay, ich formuliere die Frage etwas anders. Hat evtl. jemand von den hier anwesenden Personen die Möglichkeit gehabt, beide Modelle (M4 und V4) ausgiebig zu fahren und möchte mir seine Eindrücke mitteilen. Ob der Wechsel ökonomisch Sinn macht, sei dahin gestellt aber über die Dringlichkeit von Anschaffungen brauchen wir in diesem Forum eh so gut wie nicht zu diskutieren. Freue mich auf Input.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Oktober 2015)

Achtung, subjektives Empfinden:
Ja, der "Performance"unterschied ist deutlich spürbar. Etwas konkreter bedeutet das, die V4 packen bei gleicher Handkraft kräftiger zu (oder benötigen für die gleiche Bremskraft geringere Handkräfte), ohne dabei an Dosierbarkeit einzubüßen.

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich nur auf Tech Evo Hebel.


----------



## mhubig (9. Oktober 2015)

Was ist den eigentlich so der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den E4 und den V4 Bremszangen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Oktober 2015)

E4 gleich große Kolben, V4 2 größere, 2 Kolben wie bei E4


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Okay, ich formuliere die Frage etwas anders. Hat evtl. jemand von den hier anwesenden Personen die Möglichkeit gehabt, beide Modelle (M4 und V4) ausgiebig zu fahren und möchte mir seine Eindrücke mitteilen. Ob der Wechsel ökonomisch Sinn macht, sei dahin gestellt aber über die Dringlichkeit von Anschaffungen brauchen wir in diesem Forum eh so gut wie nicht zu diskutieren. Freue mich auf Input.



So, die Neugierde hat gesiegt. Habe jetzt die V4 Zangen bestellt.


----------



## 3K-Power (9. Oktober 2015)

Denk nochmal über die Vented Disks nach... Is ein echter Fortschritt...


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Denk nochmal über die Vented Disks nach... Is ein echter Fortschritt...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Werde aber am Enduro erstmal nur die V4 Zangen verbauen. Habe ja mit den M4 keinen wirklichen Mangel also stellen die V4 wohl schon einen großen Schritt dar. Erstmal werden die normalen Float Discs mit Sinterbelägen gequält.


----------



## 3K-Power (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann nur den direkten Vergleich von tech2 m4 auf tech3 v4 hernehmen.. 

Beim Kollegen mit m4 war das im Park schonmal eng aufs Ende hin. Da hat die hintere Bremse dann schon bissel verhärtet... Nicht das da jetzt der Druckpunkt gewandert wäre; die Bremse wurde zusehends weniger dosierbar... 

Sowas gibt's mit vollem Programm v4 nicht; und ich Bremse viel weil ich ein verdammt schlechter Fahrer bin 

Wenn die v4 mit den Scheiben (organische Beläge) erst mal auf Temperatur ist, dann hast nen ganz giftigen 1 Finger Anker... Ich geh jetzt mal von mir aus; wenn ich da ein schlechtes Gabelsetup habe und die Hände müde werden; dann is da ne falsche Fingerbewegung fatal weil ich da übern Lenker fliege...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Nur zur Info für schwere Fahrer. 
Ich habe jetzt am Tandem am LRS für die Alpen auf die innenbelüfteten V2





umgerüstet. 
Die innenbelüfteten V4 nehme ich nur noch hier im hügeligen Gelände. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei starkem Druck der Beläge auf die V4 Scheiben, bedingt durch den schmaleren Ring, drückt es diese zusammen und die Bremse ruckelt. 
Diese Erscheinung ist wahrscheinlich nur bei hohem Systemgewicht spürbar. 
Die V4 Beläge schleifen auf ca. 3/4 der V2 Scheiben. s.Bild 








send per tapatapadu


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Bei starkem Druck der Beläge auf die V4 Scheiben, bedingt durch den schmaleren Ring, drückt es diese zusammen und die Bremse ruckelt.
> ...



So ein Schmarrn. Dein Ruckeln kommt sicher nicht vom "Zusammendrücken" der Scheiben.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den direkten Vergleich von tech2 m4 auf tech3 v4 hernehmen..
> 
> Beim Kollegen mit m4 war das im Park schonmal eng aufs Ende hin. Da hat die hintere Bremse dann schon bissel verhärtet... Nicht das da jetzt der Druckpunkt gewandert wäre; die Bremse wurde zusehends weniger dosierbar...
> 
> ...



So, da ist er doch! Der Vergleich auf den ich die ganze Zeit gewartet habe. M4 vs. V4. Und, ich fühle mich in meinem Vorgehen bestätigt. Freue mich auf die V4 Zangen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann's aber nur als "Paket" betrachten! Also mit Vented Disk!

Damit hat man dann auf jeden Fall die Blicke der Leute sicher; die Scheiben geben ein helles metallisches Knacken von sich wenn die heiß sind 

Was mir mal bei den Vented Scheiben aufgefallen ist... Die Eiern wie sau... Sind echt schwer schleiffrei zu bekommen weil die biegt man nicht mal eben wie ne normale Scheibe... Hat man ne wabbelige Gabel und evtl zu wenig Speichenspannung dann Sicheln die sogar wenn man um ne Kurve fährt obwohl die gerade aus Ruhe geben...

Aber kurios ist; sind die Dinger erst mal heiß, da is in allen Lagen Ruhe... Da schleift nix egal in welcher Situation...

Kann's mir selber nicht erklären.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn. Dein Ruckeln kommt sicher nicht vom "Zusammendrücken" der Scheiben.


Dann erkläre es mir, woher es kommt. 

Bei unseren 230 kg Gesamtgewicht ist es so im steilem Gelände.
Die Scheiben lassen sich zwischen den Abstandhaltern zusammen drücken, kann man auch leicht mit einer Zange überprüfen. 

Edit... mit einer einfachen Magurascheibe tritt das Phänomen  nicht auf, die Scheibe wird aber leider zu schnell heiß und ist  daher nicht sinnvoll. 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## Team-Wildsau (11. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich auch schon mal mit einer V4 Scheibe!

Erklärung ist recht banal.
Die Scheibe war nicht an allen Stellen sauber verlötet, so das sie an manchen Stellen unterschiedlich dick war.
Mit einem Schraubendreher in die Lücke greifen und ihn leicht verdrehen.
Bleibt die Scheibe zusammen, ist alles in Ordnung.
bewegt sie sich auseinander, wurde nicht richtig gelötet.
Aber bitte sehr vorsichtig sein, da bei entsprechendem Druck die Scheibe kaputt geht!
Hatte meine vom Händler anstandslos ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## daniel_MTB (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin am verzweifeln... Habe heute nach kürzen der Leitungen probiert das erste mal die Sättel einzustellen. Habe alles wie im hope Video gemacht... sattel ohne beläge mit Hilfe der Nut ausgerichtet. Dann beläge eingebaut und mit nem schlitz Schraubendreher die kolben ausgerichtet. Hinten biegen die  rechten kolben die scheibe zu den linken kolben hin. Vorne ist das nicht der Fall.  Ich bekomme beide einfach nicht Schleif frei!  Es sichelt sichelt und sichelt... 

Stellt sich das ein wenn ich sie bissl eingereist habe? Oder bin ich einfach zu doof. Ich bin am verzweifeln...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Scheibe wandert bist vermutlich nicht wirklich gut ausgerichtet oder die Kolben gehören mal mobilisiert.

Bist' schleiffrei? Wir ist der Druckpunkt?


----------



## daniel_MTB (12. Oktober 2015)

Also ich weiss ja nicht. Ich habe es sowas von penibel ausgerichtet... und wenn ich bei einer neuen bremse die kolben mobilisieren muss find ich das irgendwie ziemlich fragwürdig. Druckpunkt ist vorne und hinten top. Auch nach kürzen der Leitung.

Ich werde sie heute mal einbremsen und es danach noch einmal probiere . Kolben mobilisieren bedeutet reinigen und fetten? Habe nur dot da zum fetten.

Nach meinem empfinden schleift es nicht sondern sichelt eher. Die laufräder lassen sich superb leicht bewegen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde -vorzugsweise- mit Silikonspray mobilisieren, zur Not mit DOT. Aber wenn der Druckpunkt passt und nix schleift: ignorieren.


----------



## daniel_MTB (12. Oktober 2015)

Ok. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Caese (14. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand mal die gesinterten Beläge testen will:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/670947-hope-bremsbelage-tech-3-e4-stealth-race-e4-sinter
ich bleibe bei den organischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevemckream (15. Oktober 2015)

Also Leute, eure Meinung würd mich aber jetzt schon mal interessieren:

fahre vorne und hinten Tech3 V4
Bremsen quasi neu, entlüftet und ausgerichtet
neue Hope Beläge / vorne Sinter / hinten Organisch
Floating Scheiben schon älter (1 Saison Bikepark und vom Schliffbild der Scheiben hatten wir's ja schon..)

Druckpunkt eigentlich vorhanden und ok
Handkraft ab Druckpunkt auch hope typisch progressiv

Aber es ist eben nicht mehr dieser körnige Biss vom Neuzustand der Bremsscheiben vorhanden, wo man richtig spürt, dass Energie abgebaut wird, sondern es fühlt sich irgendwie glasig und verhunzt an. Und zusammen MIT der hope typischen Progression so ähnlich, wie wenn irgendwas auf Scheibe und Beläge gekommen wäre. Man fühlt nicht mehr so richtig, wo man die Handkraft hineindrückt.

Ist das nun unter normaler Verschleiß / eingefahrener Zustand und vielleicht den Sinterbelägen vorne einzuordnen, oder mache ich da irgendwas falsch?

Beläge sind neu und wenn(!), dann beseitige ich Dreck nur mit einem trockenen Küchentuch.
Scheiben bei Bedarf mit Bremsenreiniger und anschließendem Einbremsen.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich gesteinigt aber ich hatte den ähnlichen Zustand, nur dass ich komplett Sinter gefahren bin auf einer M4. Hab den harten Weg gewählt und es hat geklappt. In montiertem Zustand habe ich Sattel und Scheibe großzügig mit Bremsenreiniger besprüht. So, dass es raustropfte. Dann Bike genommen und 5-10 Bremsungen aus ca. 30 km/h durchgeführt. Also im Prinzip die Bremse nochmal eingebremst. Sie beißt wieder kraftvoll zu und auch das sintertypische Arbeitsgeräusch ist wieder dabei.


----------



## 3K-Power (15. Oktober 2015)

Meine Bremse sieht nur ab und an mal den Wasserschlauch und im Winter wird mal alles gereinigt von Bremsabrieb. Bei Bedarf werden die Kolben mal gängig gemacht..

Also ich betreibe keinen Aufwand und das Ding läuft.. 

Aber Sinter fahr ich nicht.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. Oktober 2015)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Also Leute, eure Meinung würd mich aber jetzt schon mal interessieren:
> 
> fahre vorne und hinten Tech3 V4
> Bremsen quasi neu, entlüftet und ausgerichtet
> ...


Probier es mal mit entlüften.
Hatte ein ähnliches Gefühl und dachte wg quasi neu und des eigentlich vorhandenen Druckpunktes nicht an Luft. 
Letztendlich war es aber doch so.


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Freunde des stilvoll gefrästen Bremspornos!
Ich habe selbst noch nicht bei Hope nachgefragt und in der Suche hier auf die Schnelle auch nicht, aber an meiner (ansonsten heiß geliebten) rot eloxierten Tech3 E4 bleicht das Eloxal an den Bremssatteln aus 
Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Ist das normal, z. B. durch Hitzeeinwirkung, o. ä.? Könnte ich das bei meinem Händler oder Hope selbst erfolgreich reklamieren?
Gruß Holger


----------



## 3K-Power (16. Oktober 2015)

Normal bleicht eloxal nicht aus. Das ist eine Versiegelung der Oxidschicht und ist fest eingebettet... Es wird zum versiegeln gekocht... Da darf nichts ausbleichen.. Die eloxalfarben sind eher nicht uv anfällig...

Aber meine roten Deckel aufm Hebel das rot is auch eher blass geraten... Hat nicht viel mit dem üblichen roten eloxal zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (16. Oktober 2015)

Mit Hitze hat das glaube ich nichts zu tun, sonst wären ja alle schwarzen Bremssättel irgendwann grau oder ähnliches.
Hast du die Bremse mal mit irgendwelchen Reinigern bearbeitet ? Falls ja, mit welchen ?
Wenn überhaupt kannst du es da Reklamieren wo du sie gekauft hast.
Lässt sich das photographieren ?


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Oktober 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mit Hitze hat das glaube ich nichts zu tun, sonst wären ja alle schwarzen Bremssättel irgendwann grau oder ähnliches.
> Hast du die Bremse mal mit irgendwelchen Reinigern bearbeitet ? Falls ja, mit welchen ?
> Wenn überhaupt kannst du es da Reklamieren wo du sie gekauft hast.
> Lässt sich das photographieren ?


Danke fürs erste Feedback!
Foto mache ich nachher zuhause. Dann stell ich hier vorher/nachher mal ein. Ich habe zur Reinigung (des gesamten Bikes) nur ganz normales Spüli-Wasser verwendet.


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Oktober 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Lässt sich das photographieren ?


Ich hab's mal versucht zu fotografieren. Kommt weniger deutlich rüber, als es real ist. Erstes Foto = vorher, zweites = aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Oktober 2015)

Du nimmst aber schon 'n krassen Reiniger. Da sind ja auch die Schrauben rostig. "Spüli" ist das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. Oktober 2015)

Haben schrauben aus stahl so an sich, das sie ihrgend wann rosten.


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Oktober 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du nimmst aber schon 'n krassen Reiniger. Da sind ja auch die Schrauben rostig. "Spüli" ist das aber nicht, oder?


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Da kommt nur Spüli ran. Und ja, auf die Schnelle hab ich jetzt nicht grad die besten Schrauben erwischt, als ich die Bremse montiert hab.


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du nimmst aber schon 'n krassen Reiniger. Da sind ja auch die Schrauben rostig. "Spüli" ist das aber nicht, oder?


Ja, ich weiß, bei der Schraubenwahl hab ich in der Eile beim Maschinenbauer ums Eck daneben gegriffen. Aber die Spüli stimmt und ist sogar von Frosch  Nunja, es ist nur ein optischer Fehler mit dem ausbleichenden Eloxal.


----------



## Brainman (16. Oktober 2015)

Steht das Bike viel in der Sonne ? Falls ja, ist das normal.
Diese Aufhellung kenne ich von roten Hope BigUn Naben. Hab da mal ein Satz in einer Vitrine liegen gehabt auf die ständig die Sonne schien. Die sahen nach einer weile auch so aus.


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Oktober 2015)

Hamm eigentlich nicht. Ich werd mal ne Mail an meinen Händler und/oder Hope schicken.


----------



## Brookes (16. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich bei rotem Eloxal sowohl bei Naben, Vorbau, Sattelklemme. Und das bei verschiedensten Herstellern. In meinen Augen also auch normal. Ich finde Hope bleicht hier sogar noch recht angenehm aus. Mein Straitline SSC ist da im Vergleich recht ungnädig...


----------



## danchoize (17. Oktober 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> ...und noch einmal meine Frage.
> Bekomme ich einen XT 11-fach an einen Tech-Evo-Hebel?!


 Ist Tech evo dasselbe wie Tech3?
Für Tech3 gibt's endlich die Adapter: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...r-Shimano-XTR-SL-M9000-I-Schaltgriffe-p43693/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (17. Oktober 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ist Tech evo dasselbe wie Tech3?


Nein, tech evo=Tech2 mit Rolle im Griff.










Bild von http://blistergearreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/HopeTechEvoM4Stock2.jpg


----------



## daniel_MTB (23. Oktober 2015)

Habe noch mal eine Frage zum säubern der Kolben.

Die beiden Kolben fahren bei mir unterschiedlich weit raus. Ist es am besten immer nur einen der 4 Kolben rauszufahren? Ist es richtig das man sie auch zu weit rausfahren kann?

Bei mir bekomme ich am HR den Sattel ums verrecken nicht ausgerichtet ohne das die Scheibe verbogen wird... ich habe das Gefühl, dass der große Kolben, der "langsamen" Seite, am langsamsten rauskommt. Müssten die Kolben nicht zumindest auf einer Seite gleich schnell rauskommen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Oktober 2015)

Kolben mobilisieren (meine Empfehlung ist hier: mit Silikonöl statt DOT) und dann ohne Beläge und nach Lichtspalt ausrichten. Danach sollte es schleiffrei sein und die Scheibe wird nicht mehr groß verbogen.
Und: ja, Kolben kann man zu weit herauspumpen.


----------



## daniel_MTB (23. Oktober 2015)

Ok, welches Silikon öl verwendest Du genau? Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?

Fährst Du jeden Kolben einzeln raus?


----------



## Brookes (23. Oktober 2015)

Lies dir mal das Handbuch zu deiner Bremse  durch. Da steht es sogar explizit beschrieben, dass die Kolben bei der Einstellung unterschiedlich schnell und weit herauskommen können und man deswegen an der Scheibe gegenhalten soll.

http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/2014Tech3EVOX2-E4-V4.pdf

Punkt 4: Centralise the discs

Meiner Erfahrung nach fahren die Kolben so sauber ausgerichtet dann selbst schmuddlig recht gleichmässig raus. Auf jeden Fall schleiffrei, wenn die Scheibe grad ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Oktober 2015)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Ok, welches Silikon öl verwendest Du genau? Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
> 
> Fährst Du jeden Kolben einzeln raus?



Silikonspray vom Baumarkt. Ich behandele jeden Kolben einzeln. Sparsam verwenden.
Wichtig ist, am Schluss alles gründlich abzuwischen damit nix von dem Silikonöl auf die Bremse kommt.


----------



## daniel_MTB (23. Oktober 2015)

Danke, das habe ich auch gelesen und bereits probiert 

Ich meinte die Kolben auf der selben Seite.

Ok Robert, Danke ich hoffe das ich es so hinbekomme


----------



## Alex1206 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich stehe vor einer Entscheidungsfrage und hoffe hier etwas Feedback zu bekommen.

Fahre ein 301 und damit bevorzugt technische Trails mit sehr seltenen Besuchen im Bikepark. Es soll eine V4 oder X2 in Purple werden. Meine Frage ist ob eine X2 mit der Bremsleistung ausreicht meine >90kg fahrferig vernünftig zum Stehen zu bringen? Und zwar mit 1 Finger! Scheiben vorne 203 und hinten 183.

Danke für euer Feedback.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Girl (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde sagen nein.
Meine V2 oder V4 möchte ich mit meinen 80kg nicht missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (30. Oktober 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor einer Entscheidungsfrage und hoffe hier etwas Feedback zu bekommen.
> 
> Fahre ein 301 und damit bevorzugt technische Trails mit sehr seltenen Besuchen im Bikepark. Es soll eine V4 oder X2 in Purple werden. Meine Frage ist ob eine X2 mit der Bremsleistung ausreicht meine >90kg fahrferig vernünftig zum Stehen zu bringen? Und zwar mit 1 Finger! Scheiben vorne 203 und hinten 183.
> 
> ...


Ich denke nicht das auf dauer die X2 ausreicht. Allerdings ist es auch nicht unbedingt nötig die V4 zu nehmen.
Bei dem was du fährst würde ich dir die E4 empfehlen. Die hat genug Power und ist sehr gut dosierbar was ja im technischem Bereich nicht unerheblich ist. Wenn du allerdings nur die zwei in Betracht ziehst dann die V4.


----------



## Brookes (30. Oktober 2015)

Andererseits wiegt die V4 mit normalen Leitungen nur unwesentlich mehr als die E4. Aber ich würde auch zur E4 tendieren, weil sich diese gefühlt noch ne Spur knackiger im Druckpunkt anfühlt. Auch wenn die V4 angeblich standfester ist und mehr Leistung hat. Ich merke da ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Unterschied. Die X2 würde ich persönlich gerade bei technischen Sachen ausschliessen.


----------



## Alex1206 (30. Oktober 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das auf dauer die X2 ausreicht. Allerdings ist es auch nicht unbedingt nötig die V4 zu nehmen.
> Bei dem was du fährst würde ich dir die E4 empfehlen. Die hat genug Power und ist sehr gut dosierbar was ja im technischem Bereich nicht unerheblich ist. Wenn du allerdings nur die zwei in Betracht ziehst dann die V4.



Mir ist die Farbe wichtig (brauche mal was farbiges an meinem klassischen 301 ) und meines Wissens gibt es da nur die V4 oder X2. Oder bin ich da nicht komplett informiert???


----------



## Brainman (30. Oktober 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Mir ist die Farbe wichtig (brauche mal was farbiges an meinem klassischen 301 ) und meines Wissens gibt es da nur die V4 oder X2. Oder bin ich da nicht komplett informiert???


E4 gibt es auch in purple und inzwischen auch in orange.


----------



## Alex1206 (30. Oktober 2015)

Das rückt das ganze natürlich in ein ganz anderes Licht  Wenn die sogar noch minimal leichter ist, ist das ja noch besser (Sch.... Leichtbau )


----------



## nervy1962 (30. Oktober 2015)

102kg plus Bike  (CoticBFe) und V4 mit Magura Scheiben= Bremskraft fein dosiert,ohne quietschen mit 1-Finger.
Frontwheelies kein Problem ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (30. Oktober 2015)

Mach doch nen mix aus V4 und X2... Mit einem Finger das Hinterteil heben bei dem Gewicht da bleibt nicht viel übrig an Optionen...


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2015)

Moin, brauche mal Hilfe. Ich habe heute meine V4 Zangen montiert. Als Hebel habe ich seit einem Jahr bereits den Tech3. Bisher hat mit den M4 Zangen alles perfekt funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon 15 Mal ne Hope entlüftet und neu befüllt (V2, X2, M4). Immer ohne Problem. Dies war bis heute bis zur VR Bremse auch noch immer der Fall. Entlüften no probem. Schöner Druckpunkt, alles dicht und super.

An der HR beiße ich mir aber inzwischen die Zähne aus. Ich bekomme die alte Sau ums Verrecken nicht entlüftet. DOT kommt unten blasenfrei an, Zange sauber ausgerichtet, Kolben fahren aus. Sobald ich das System schließe und den Hebel ziehe, greife ich ins Leere. Als ob sich die Hälfte des DOT in Luft aufgelöst hat.

Hat jemand mal ne Idee?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. November 2015)

Wie hast Du die Zange ausgerichtet?


----------



## 3K-Power (4. November 2015)

Läuft am Ausgleichsbehälter was aus? Evtl Membran beschädigt? Luft aus der Flüssigkeit gezogen? Innen ne Dichtung am Geberkolben defekt dass kein Druck aufgebaut wird?

Im Zweifelsfall mal die Leitung an den anderen Hebel legen und so mal probieren... Da kann man wenigstens Hebel oder Bremssattel ausschließen.

Ist die Bremse beim Entlüften angebaut gewesen und irgendwo ein Sack in der Leitung?


----------



## FlorianDue (4. November 2015)

Überlege auch am Downhiller von einer Saint auf eine Hope Bremse umzusteigen.
Wiege fahrfertig ca 75 kg.
Reicht E4 aus, oder sollte man doch besser V4 nehmen?
Besser Floating Scheiben oder einteilige oder gar eine Fremdhersteller?
Passt der Tech3 Hebel auch für kleine Hände?

Kommt mit der Saint super zurecht, aber irgendwie will ich mal so ein Edelteil haben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. November 2015)

E4 mit Magura Storm. Sollte bei 75kg locker reichen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. November 2015)

rein von der Bremsleistung würde ich nie von einer Saint auf eine V4 geschweige denn eine E4 umsteigen, allerdings bei 100kg.
Bin übrigens von E4 über V4 über MT7 bei einer MT7 mit Saintgeber gelandet.


----------



## Mountain77 (4. November 2015)

Hab zwei unbenutzte Sätze V4 Standart-Bremsbeläge wg. Fehlkauf zu verkaufen. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Zange ausgerichtet?



Lichtspalt!

Wie gesagt, ist auch nicht meine erste Hope.


----------



## chris12 (4. November 2015)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> 102kg plus Bike  (CoticBFe) und V4 mit Magura Scheiben= Bremskraft fein dosiert,ohne quietschen mit 1-Finger.
> Frontwheelies kein Problem ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Was hat es denn mit den magura Scheiben auf sich? Welche genau? Und was ist der Vorteil zu den floating discs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. November 2015)

chris12 schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit den magura Scheiben auf sich? Welche genau? Und was ist der Vorteil zu den floating discs?


Magura Storm (ohne SL). Die sind statt der üblichen 1,7 bis 1,8mm rd. 2mm dick (höhere Standfestigkeit) und anscheinend haben's auch ein glückliches Händchen bei der Materialauswahl.

Die Floating funktionieren auch ganz brauchbar, werden aber -meiner Erfahrung nach- bei höherer Belastung gern etwas 'stumpf'.


----------



## chris12 (4. November 2015)

D.h. Höhere bremsleistung und gleichzeitig standfester bei heisser Scheibe?  Mit sintermetall Belägen?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Läuft am Ausgleichsbehälter was aus? Evtl Membran beschädigt? Luft aus der Flüssigkeit gezogen? Innen ne Dichtung am Geberkolben defekt dass kein Druck aufgebaut wird?
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall mal die Leitung an den anderen Hebel legen und so mal probieren... Da kann man wenigstens Hebel oder Bremssattel ausschließen.
> 
> Ist die Bremse beim Entlüften angebaut gewesen und irgendwo ein Sack in der Leitung?



So, da ja die Tech 3 Griffe schon sein 1 1/2 Jahren verbaut sind, habe ich auf die garnicht weiter geachtet sondern meine Wut auf die Zange fokussiert. Nach dem Gedankenanstoß des werten Herren, bin ich dann noch mal in den Keller. Ja und was soll ich sagen. Beim Ziehen des Hebels macht es ganz feine Geräusche als ob Luft entweicht mit einem kleinen "Plöp" am Ende. Bremsflüssigkeit tritt augenscheinlich nicht aus und die Geräusche sind auch nicht zu lokalisieren. Also Griff ist sicher aber wo am Griff kann ich nicht feststellen. Ich habe jetzt die Rechnung rausgesucht und werde den Griff einschicken.

Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. November 2015)

chris12 schrieb:


> D.h. Höhere bremsleistung und gleichzeitig standfester bei heisser Scheibe?  Mit sintermetall Belägen?


Jup.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. November 2015)

chris12 schrieb:


> D.h. Höhere bremsleistung und gleichzeitig standfester bei heisser Scheibe?  Mit sintermetall Belägen?


Ich halte die Discdiskussion für Blödsinn. Andere haben offensichtlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht aber ich konnte bisher keine relevanten Unterschiede in der Bremsleistung ausmachen und ich habe auch schon außer der innen belüfteten Hopedisc viele der sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen genutzt


----------



## Brookes (4. November 2015)

Umstieg Saint auf E4/V4 bei 110kg und mir fehlt nix an Bremsleistung. Die Hope fühlt sich subjektiv erst mal schwächer an, ist sie aber nicht. Nur nicht so giftig und geiler zu dosieren. Nach unten raus braucht man progressiv etwas mehr Handkraft aber das sehe ich persönlich eher als Feature. Wie oft will ich denn wirklich stempeln... Wenn du keinen Wert auf die Stahlflex legst, kannst dir die V4 mit Plastikleitung umbauen lassen. Dann hast eigentlich keinen merklichen Gewichtsunterschied mehr... Am DH würde ich schon eher zu den V4 tendieren. Floating Disc ist geil, aber normale reicht. Die knistert auch so schön beim Abkühlen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. November 2015)

wenn ich Bremsleistung vergleiche, dann natürlich bei gleicher Handkraft! Nach ein paar Abfahrten ist mir weniger Handkraft ein wichtiger Gewinn zur Hope. Am Reschenpass bin ich jedenfalls mit einem Finger nicht weit gekommen, aber mit zwei Fingern fehlte es mir an Kontrolle. Daher mein Einwand.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. November 2015)

Teststrecke für meine Tech 3 E4, Standart Beläge, 203/180 ist der Freeride in Winterberg, Systemgewicht ca. 140kg, LV 301, Bremstechnik gut.
Nach ca. 60% der Strecke muss ich wegen fading die Bremse abkühlen lassen, die Hope Scheiben knacken dann entsprechend und verziehen sich auch gerne mal. Mit 203 Magura Storm Scheiben v/h komme ich etwas weiter und der Planlauf ist nach vielen Abfahrten (inkl. Alpen) immer noch top.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Aussentemperatur drastisch auf die Performance Einwirkung hat, bei 20 Grad aufwärts war wesentlich früher fading zu spüren.


----------



## FlorianDue (5. November 2015)

Hab jetzt mal die E4 bestellt und werde die am Downhiller testen. Falls ich zufrieden bin, aber die Bremskraft nicht ausreicht kommt die halt ans Enduro.
Ich berichte, sobald ich gestestet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (5. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, da ja die Tech 3 Griffe schon sein 1 1/2 Jahren verbaut sind, habe ich auf die garnicht weiter geachtet sondern meine Wut auf die Zange fokussiert. Ja was soll ich sagen. Nach dem Gedankenanstoß des werten Herren, bin ich dann noch mal in den Keller. Ja und was soll ich sagen. Beim Ziehen des Hebels macht es ganz feine Geräusche als ob Luft entweicht mit einem kleinen "Plöp" am Ende. Bremsflüssigkeit tritt augenscheinlich nicht aus und die Geräusche sind auch nicht zu lokalisieren. Also Griff ist sicher aber wo am Griff kann ich nicht feststellen. Ich habe jetzt die Rechnung rausgesucht und werde den Griff einschicken.
> 
> Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.



Ich hatte bis vorgestern EXAKT die gleichen Probleme. Tech 3 Hebel (neu gekauft, haben die Tech EVO Hebel ersetzt), Kunststoffleitungen, V2 Sättel. Ich hab ewig rumgefummelt, weil es nie einen vernünftigen Druckpunkt gab. Hab mit verschiedenen Entlüftungsmethoden fast 1000ml DOT durchgedrückt, nichts hat geholfen.
Und mir sind auch die von dir besagten Geräusche aufgefallen. Im kompletten Hebelweg leichtes Blubbern, am Ende dann ein PLÖP. Als ob eine Dichtung umklappt. Hatte mein Bike sogar im lokalen Bikeshop, dort wurde mir gesagt daß wohl eine der Geberkolbendichtungen kaputt seien. Konnte ich mir allerdings bei ´nem brandneuen Hebel kaum vorstellen.
Vorgestern hab ich dann nochmal versucht die Kolben zu zentralisieren, wobei mir auffiel, daß ein Bremsbelag IMMER schräg steht. Ursache: Zu breite Trägerplatte. Kurz die Kante desselben auf Schmirgelpapier abgezogen, eingebaut, BÄM. Druckpunkt SOFORT da, Bremse bremst wie die Sau.
Ich hab dann nochmal 30ml DOT von unten nach oben durchgedrückt, seitdem ist auch das Geräusch weg.
Klingt komisch, ich weiß. Wundert mich auch. Ich beklage mich aber nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. November 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vorgestern EXAKT die gleichen Probleme. Tech 3 Hebel (neu gekauft, haben die Tech EVO Hebel ersetzt), Kunststoffleitungen, V2 Sättel. Ich hab ewig rumgefummelt, weil es nie einen vernünftigen Druckpunkt gab. Hab mit verschiedenen Entlüftungsmethoden fast 1000ml DOT durchgedrückt, nichts hat geholfen.
> Und mir sind auch die von dir besagten Geräusche aufgefallen. Im kompletten Hebelweg leichtes Blubbern, am Ende dann ein PLÖP. Als ob eine Dichtung umklappt. Hatte mein Bike sogar im lokalen Bikeshop, dort wurde mir gesagt daß wohl eine der Geberkolbendichtungen kaputt seien. Konnte ich mir allerdings bei ´nem brandneuen Hebel kaum vorstellen.
> Vorgestern hab ich dann nochmal versucht die Kolben zu zentralisieren, wobei mir auffiel, daß ein Bremsbelag IMMER schräg steht. Ursache: Zu breite Trägerplatte. Kurz die Kante desselben auf Schmirgelpapier abgezogen, eingebaut, BÄM. Druckpunkt SOFORT da, Bremse bremst wie die Sau.
> Ich hab dann nochmal 30ml DOT von unten nach oben durchgedrückt, seitdem ist auch das Geräusch weg.
> Klingt komisch, ich weiß. Wundert mich auch. Ich beklage mich aber nicht.



Wäre happy wenn es das bei mir wäre. Ich habe aber zu Kontrollzwecken einfach mal den Bleeding Block von der Saint eingesetzt. Der passt in die V4, hat aber noch Spiel und verkanntet nicht. Auch hier sind die Probleme da gewesen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. November 2015)

Welche Beläge muss man denn in der E4 fahren, damit die wenigstens ein bisschen bissig ist? Mit den organics war ich am Anfang unzufrieden und die Sinter beißen bei mir nur richtig wenn die nass sind...
Hab die Tage nen neuen Belag in meine alte Magura MT gebaut und die Bremse war ohne eingebremst zu sein mehr Biss als meine E4... das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder?


----------



## RodseFoll (5. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wäre happy wenn es das bei mir wäre. Ich habe aber zu Kontrollzwecken einfach mal den Bleeding Block von der Saint eingesetzt. Der passt in die V4, hat aber noch Spiel und verkanntet nicht. Auch hier sind die Probleme da gewesen.



Hm schade. Hätte ja klappen können.
Du schreibst daß du den Hebel schon anderthalb Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren bist, und erst mit dem Satteltausch die Schwierigkeiten kamen....
Ist der Sattel neu oder gebraucht? Fahren alle Kolben gleichmäßig aus und vor allem auch wieder ein? Sitzen die Kolben alle gerade drin? 
Vielleicht mal einen Tropfen Silikonöl auf die Nehmerkolbendichtungen geben?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. November 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Welche Beläge muss man denn in der E4 fahren, damit die wenigstens ein bisschen bissig ist? Mit den organics war ich am Anfang unzufrieden und die Sinter beißen bei mir nur richtig wenn die nass sind...
> Hab die Tage nen neuen Belag in meine alte Magura MT gebaut und die Bremse war ohne eingebremst zu sein mehr Biss als meine E4... das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder?


Mit Trickstuffbelägen(NG250??)kann man die E4 etwas schärfen, für die V4 gibt es die Beläge leider nicht.


----------



## heu20 (5. November 2015)

Ich habe seit 3 Touren die organischen Kool Stop Beläge auf der V4 in Verbindung mit der V4 Vented Disk. Sehr bissig!! Haben sich im Vinschgau über 2 Tage mit über 4500 Tiefenmetern gut geschlagen! Und das bei mir zartem "deutlich über 100kg" Reh.

Tipp noch: Auch wenn Scheibe und Beläge neu sind kurz in Spiritus einlegen. Meine Scheibe hatte trotz ungeöffneter Firmenirgendwas drauf, was die Bremskraft deutlich "vernichtet" hat. Nach dem Spiritusbad war alles super.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (5. November 2015)

Das mit dem "irgendwas drauf" kann ich bestätigen. Nach dem ersten Proberitt habe ich Bremse und Beläge auch mal kurz mit Bremsenreiniger behandelt und dann mit feinem Schleifpapier die oberste Schicht leicht abgeschliffen. Seitdem auch mit den organischen Belägen schön bissig, nicht giftig. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, man sollte die Bremsen wirklich penibel genau gemäss Anleitung ausrichten. Also Lichtspalt beachten. Beim Ausrichten an der Scheibe gegendrücken, etc.. Da holt man noch einiges raus! Einfach Bremse ziehen und dann festschrauben wie bei Avid oder Shimano reicht da nicht. Is halt ein Präzisionsinstrument.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. November 2015)

Ok, danke erstmal. Dann werde ich als nächstes einfach noch mal meinen Bremsenreiniger bemühen. Richttig ausgerichtet sollte sie eigentlich sein und die Kolben habe ich auch vor ner Weile erst gangbar gemacht. Die Bremse halt halt einfach 0 Bremskraft, geschweige denn Bissigkeit. Fühlt sich an wie eine Felgenbremse im Vergleich zu einer MT/Elixir... von der Guide/Zee/XT/XTR will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## heu20 (5. November 2015)

Aber nicht auf den Sattel sprühen!! Die Dichtungen mögen Bremsenreiniger garnicht. Mach dir einmal die Arbeit die Scheibe zu demontieren und mit den Belägen in Spiritus zu legen.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, da ja die Tech 3 Griffe schon sein 1 1/2 Jahren verbaut sind, habe ich auf die garnicht weiter geachtet sondern meine Wut auf die Zange fokussiert. Nach dem Gedankenanstoß des werten Herren, bin ich dann noch mal in den Keller. Ja und was soll ich sagen. Beim Ziehen des Hebels macht es ganz feine Geräusche als ob Luft entweicht mit einem kleinen "Plöp" am Ende. Bremsflüssigkeit tritt augenscheinlich nicht aus und die Geräusche sind auch nicht zu lokalisieren. Also Griff ist sicher aber wo am Griff kann ich nicht feststellen. Ich habe jetzt die Rechnung rausgesucht und werde den Griff einschicken.
> 
> Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.



So, ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 

Problem gelöst! Die V4 macht was sie soll. Ich hatte den Caliper bereits montiert und ausgerichtet. Das war das Problem. Also Zange demontiert und hängen lassen. Von unten nach oben 20ml DOT durchgedrückt, abgeklopft, montiert und jetzt perfekt!!!

Grüße


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. November 2015)

heu20 schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf den Sattel sprühen!!


Seit wann das?!  Das macht irgendwie jeder so, den ich kenne, oder gilt das nur für Hope Bremsen?


----------



## heu20 (6. November 2015)

Hi, 

den Hinweis bekam ich von einem gelernten Zweiradmechaniker. Ich hätte normal auch gedacht, dass es kein Problem ist. Teilweise verbieten es wohl auch Hersteller. Im (meiner Meinung nach wirklich guten) Scheibenbremsenkompendium von Schildbürger steht dieser Hinweis auch drin.

Da ich selber nicht "vom Fach" bin verlasse ich mich da auf die Aussagen der Fachleute/Hersteller.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## RodseFoll (6. November 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Seit wann das?!  Das macht irgendwie jeder so, den ich kenne, oder gilt das nur für Hope Bremsen?



Scheint nicht nur für Hope Bremsen zu gelten, aber ich kann die Aggressivität auch bezeugen. Ich hatte in jüngster Vergangenheit wg oftmaligen Entlüftungsversuchen an meinen alten Tech EVO Hebeln damit die Staubdichtung zerstört. Das ging sogar ziemlich schnell, dreimal satt Bremsenreiniger drauf gesprüht, da war die Dichtung hin.
Unbedingt Isopropylalkohol verwenden, das ist wesentlich schonender für die Dichtungen!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. November 2015)

Bremsenreiniger nimmt man z.B. auch um die Gummigriffe beim Motorrad aufzuziehen. Macht den Gummi 'labbrig' und sobald der Bremsenreiniger verflogen ist, sitzen die wieder stramm...kann also nicht wirklich optimal sein, die Dichtgummi der Bremse damit zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. November 2015)

Holy shit, na ganz toll! Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. November 2015)

Ich hab meine V4 die Tage auch general überholt .Hab mich an den Videos von hope gehalten  Das erste was ich getan hab ,Die Bremsättel abgeschraubt und mit trockenen!!  Q-Tipps vorsichtig, bei zurück gedrückten Kolben gereinigt bis diese nicht mehr verfärbt waren . Dann vorsichtig mit Silikonspray behandelt und noch mal erst sauber gemacht .Dann die Kolben mobilisiert . Das ist lustig wenn die diagonal gegen überliegenden Kolben , bei vorsichtigen Zug am Bremshebel bewegen  Diese dann wieder zurück gedrückt und nochmal mit Q-tipps abgeputzt .Das ganze mit minimal Silkonspray (hab mal nigrin extrme silikonsray in ner 50ml sprayflasche geholt)wieder geschmiert ,bis sich alle Herrschaften zum halbwegs syncron tanz bitten ließen . Immer obacht nicht zu weit rauspumpen Die Leitung musste ich auch kürzen ,dies hab ich dann als 2 ten Schritt nach Hope video gemacht .Da bei mir die Kunstoffleitung dran ist hab ich die Leitung vorsichtig mit ner neuen scharfen Cuttermesserklinge abgelängt .Die Teile wie Olive, Messingstutzen und Copperdichtung hab ich wieder verwendet .Als Schritt 3 dann neues Dot durchgezogen ,gemäß video . Bevor ich den Bremsattel wieder eingebaut hab hab ich diesen sorgfältig abgeputzt ,mit saugfähigen Tücher. Einbau und Ausrichtung des Sattels hab ich auch penibel eingehalten (Lichtspalt beachtet ;D). Ich fand das ging alles Easy wenn man das noch nie gemacht hatte  Mit dem Spiritus für Bremsbeläge und scheiben  sollte man auch mal in betracht ziehen. Denn schaden kanns ja nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (6. November 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Holy shit, na ganz toll! Danke für den Hinweis



Moin, jetzt weißt du Bescheid aber bitte keine Panik. Klar ist das Zeug aggressiv aber bei einmaligem Gebrauch wird es dir die Bremse nicht sofort zerlegen. Der Bremsenreiniger ist extrem flüchtig und hat de facto wenig Zeit das Gummi anzugreifen. Hier gilt der alte Apotheker Spruch. Die Dosis macht das Gift.

Gruds


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. November 2015)

Alter Hut, Bremsenreiniger hat an Dichtungen, insbesondere am Bremssattel nichts verloren. Die Quadringe würde ich nicht mit sowas belästigen, wenn du länger Spaß an deiner Bremse haben willst, zumal man sich fragen darf, welche Verschmutzungen du damit wegkriegen willst, die du nicht auch  mit DOT oder Silikon wegbekommst?!


----------



## FlorianDue (7. November 2015)

So, gestern ist meine E4 angekommen. Sollte ja eigentlich an den Downhiller, aber da ist die Gabel gerade bei Rock Shox.
Deswegen habe ich die Kombi mit Magura Storm an das Enduro gebaut.
War es total enttäuscht von der Bremsleistung. Dann habe ich die Sättel und Kolben ausgerichtet, und siehe da Bremse ist gut.
Mir gefällt das ganze Konzept, die E4 bleibt am Enduro und für den Downhiller gibt es eine 2. Hope Bremse.
Die Frage ist:

V4 vorne und hinten am Downhiller?
V4 vorne E4 hinten am Donwhiller?
Oder vielleicht V4 vorne und hinten bei Enduro und Downhiller?

Noch eine Frage zur Leitung:
Was brauche ich alles, um von Stahlflex auf Plastikleitung umzubauen?
Bei Bike components gibts die Leitung an sich ja als Meterware.

Danke und Gruß,
Florian


----------



## RodseFoll (7. November 2015)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur Leitung:
> Was brauche ich alles, um von Stahlflex auf Plastikleitung umzubauen?
> Bei Bike components gibts die Leitung an sich ja als Meterware.



Abgesehen von der Leitung ansich (logisch) brauchst du nur noch ein taugliches Werkzeug um die Leitung sauber zu kürzen. Ich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer Rosenschere aus dem Baumarkt gemacht, sollte allerdings NEU, dementsprechend scharf und sauber sein. Omma´s alte Rosenschere kannste vergessen.
Stützpin und Olive kannst du bei Hope wieder verwenden, wenn du sie vorsichtig aus der alten Leitung entfernst.
Ansonsten halt noch Entlüftungskram wie frisches DOT 5.1 und ein passender Schaluch für den Entlüftungsnippel. Bei Neubefüllungen hat sich die Methode bewährt, die Anlage mittels 50ml Spritze (aus der Apotheke) von unten nach oben zu befüllen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. November 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> ... Ich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer Rosenschere aus dem Baumarkt gemacht, ...


Rosenschere ist ja mal 'n cooler Tip. 


RodseFoll schrieb:


> ...Bei Neubefüllungen hat sich die Methode bewährt, die Anlage mittels 50ml Spritze (aus der Apotheke) von unten nach oben zu befüllen.


Der Aufwand ist bei der Hope nicht nötig. Einfach ein paar mal und solange bis es blasenfrei ist oben einfüllen, pumpen und unten aufdrehen. Funzt hervorragend und Du hast weniger DOT-geschlabber.


----------



## RodseFoll (7. November 2015)

Funktionieren sogar wesentlich besser als die "billigen" Leitungskürzer, die es im Fachhandel gibt.
Zudem sind sie schärfbar, leicht zu reinigen und wenn´s ein Modell mit Übersetzung ist, auch noch richtig kräftig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Rosenschere ist ja mal 'n cooler Tip.


...man lernt nie aus 
...besonders mit dem Bremsenreiniger,  das hätte ich nicht vermutet. Dadurch werde ich mir das abgewöhnen. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Funktionieren sogar wesentlich besser als die "billigen" Leitungskürzer, die es im Fachhandel gibt.
> Zudem sind sie schärfbar, leicht zu reinigen und wenn´s ein Modell mit Übersetzung ist, auch noch richtig kräftig.



Ein guter Bowdenzug-Schneider (Park Tool) funzt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Rosenschere ist ja mal 'n cooler Tip.
> 
> Der Aufwand ist bei der Hope nicht nötig. Einfach ein paar mal und solange bis es blasenfrei ist oben einfüllen, pumpen und unten aufdrehen. Funzt hervorragend und hast weniger DOT-geschlabber.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen von dieser Woche entlüfte ich meine Hopes nur noch von unten nach oben. War sauber, schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (7. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ein guter Bowdenzug-Schneider (Park Tool) funzt auch sehr gut.


Jop, stimmt. Das Teil kostet allerdings mal eben mindestens das Doppelte eines *vernünftigen* Rose-/Hosecutters aus dem Baumarkt....


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Leitung ansich (logisch) brauchst du nur noch ein taugliches Werkzeug um die Leitung sauber zu kürzen. Ich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer Rosenschere aus dem Baumarkt gemacht, sollte allerdings NEU, dementsprechend scharf und sauber sein. Omma´s alte Rosenschere kannste vergessen.
> Stützpin und Olive kannst du bei Hope wieder verwenden, wenn du sie vorsichtig aus der alten Leitung entfernst.
> Ansonsten halt noch Entlüftungskram wie frisches DOT 5.1 und ein passender Schaluch für den Entlüftungsnippel. Bei Neubefüllungen hat sich die Methode bewährt, die Anlage mittels 50ml Spritze (aus der Apotheke) von unten nach oben zu befüllen.



Teppichmesser! Du musst die Stahlflex nach dem kürzen "entmanteln" damit die Olive drauf passt.

Edit: Habe es jetzt erst verstanden. Er will von Stahlflex auf Kunststoff.


----------



## FlorianDue (7. November 2015)

Danke, hört sich gut an, bekomme ich hin.

Jemand noch eine Meinung dazu:

V4 vorne und hinten am Downhiller?
V4 vorne E4 hinten am Donwhiller?
Oder vielleicht V4 vorne und hinten bei Enduro und Downhiller?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. November 2015)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Danke, hört sich gut an, bekomme ich hin.
> 
> Jemand noch eine Meinung dazu:
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an, wie schwer Du bist und ob Du 'richtig' bremsen kannst oder ein Hinterradstempler bist:
eigentlich reicht hinten eine 'normale' Scheibe (Magura Storm ) und demnach auch eine E4 für hinten. Preislich ist ja kaum ein Unterschied zwischen E4 und V4. Ich würde -egal wie- die V4 bevorzugen. Dann kannst immer noch entscheiden, ob und welche Scheibe Du verbaust.


----------



## FlorianDue (7. November 2015)

Ok, ich bilde mir ein, dass ich richtig bremsen kann.
Hab jetzt erstmal eine V4 für den Downhiller vorne bestellt um den Unterschied zu sehen.
Aber auch hier ist der Plan die V4 vorne mit der Storm Scheibe (203mm) zu fahren.
Oder macht das gar keinen Sinn?


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Jop, stimmt. Das Teil kostet allerdings mal eben mindestens das Doppelte eines *vernünftigen* Rose-/Hosecutters aus dem Baumarkt....



Da hast du Recht Aber so ein Zugschneider gehört ja eigentlich in eine gute Bastellwerkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (7. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> .............so ein Zugschneider gehört ja eigentlich in eine gute Bastellwerkstatt.



Stimmt, außerdem gibt es ja noch mehr Hersteller als gerade Park Tool und auch für weniger Geld.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2015)

Ach so, hier noch ne Story zum Thema Ordnung halten in der Werkstatt. Also, nachdem meine V4 jetzt super funktioniert, Druckpunkt top ist und auch nicht schleift, habe ich mir gestern Abend noch gedacht, dass ich mal eben schnell die Scheiben mit feinem Schleifpapier abziehe und die Beläge nochmal schnell mit Bremsenreiniger besprühe. Durch das ganze Gemurkse über die Tage hatte ich Schiss, dass nen bißchen DOT sich verirrt haben könnte. Ich also alles vorbereitet und die Beläge (ALLE VIER!!!) auf einem weichen Tuch abgelegt. Greife zur Dose neben mir und besprühe großzügig. Irgendwie denke ich mir noch so: "Warum schäumt das so komisch"? Der nochmalige Blick auf die Dose lässt mir das Blut gefrieren. Da habe ich Arsch doch tatsächlich die falsche Dose gegriffen und die Beläge in Silikonspray gebadet. WHAT THE FUCK!!! Was für ein Scheißtag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ach so, hier noch ne Story zum Thema Ordnung halten in der Werkstatt. Also, nachdem meine V4 jetzt super funktioniert, Druckpunkt top ist und auch nicht schleift, habe ich mir gestern Abend noch gedacht, dass ich mal eben schnell die Scheiben mit feinem Schleifpapier abziehe und die Beläge nochmal schnell mit Bremsenreiniger besprühe. Durch das ganze Gemurkse über die Tage hatte ich Schiss, dass nen bißchen DOT sich verirrt haben könnte. Ich also alles vorbereitet und die Beläge (ALLE VIER!!!) auf einem weichen Tuch abgelegt. Greife zur Dose neben mir und besprühe großzügig. Irgendwie denke ich mir noch so: "Warum schäumt das so komisch"? Der nochmalige Blick auf die Dose lässt mir das Blut gefrieren. Da habe ich Arsch doch tatsächlich die falsche Dose gegriffen und die Beläge in Silikonspray gebadet. WHAT THE FUCK!!! Was für ein Scheißtag.


...schau mal hier rein 
green-think.de › pdf › Bremsbeläge aufb...

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Trailpussy (8. November 2015)

...die Anleitung zur Reinigung kannst du bei Silikonöl vergessen. Schmeiß die Beläge einfach in die Tonne. Mir ist mal genau das gleiche passiert. Silikonspray statt Bremsenreiniger. Habe mich auch tierisch geärgert und alles mögliche versucht. Inkl. Ausbrennen. Silikon brennt so schnell nicht weg.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. November 2015)

Nochmal zur der Frage bzgl. Umbau von Stahlflex auf Kunststoffleitung: Reicht es, nur die Meterware zu bestellen? Ich war der Meinung, dass sämtliche Anschlüsse unterschiedliche Artikelnummern für Stahlflex und Kunststoff haben.


----------



## RodseFoll (9. November 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Nochmal zur der Frage bzgl. Umbau von Stahlflex auf Kunststoffleitung: Reicht es, nur die Meterware zu bestellen? Ich war der Meinung, dass sämtliche Anschlüsse unterschiedliche Artikelnummern für Stahlflex und Kunststoff haben.



Meterware reicht, denn...
....Hope liefert neue Hebel (wenn man sie einzeln kauft) mit Olive und Stützpin aus, da kann im Vorhinein auch nicht unterschieden werden, ob der Käufer Stahlflex- oder Kunststoffleitungen verbauen will.
...ich hab vor kurzem auch von Stahlflex auf Kunststoff gewechselt und habe die Kleinteile wiederverwendet. Funktioniert problemlos.

Steht auch so bei z.B. Bike-Components:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Insertpin-fuer-5mm-Kunststoff-Stahlflexleitungen-p32026/

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es mal 6mm Leitungen statt der mittlerweile üblichen 5mm, für die dickeren bräuchte man wohl andere Anschlüsse. Aber 5mm sind 5mm, egal ob Stahlflex oder Kunststoff.


----------



## Girl (9. November 2015)

Die Überwurfmutter muss neu, alles andere ist gleich.
Überwurfmutter gibt es in zwei verschieden Innendurchmessern.

Daher auch eine oder zwei Rillen.
1 Rille ist für Kunststoffleitung
2 Rillen für Stahlflex

Somit ist die Antwort über mir FALSCH!


----------



## RodseFoll (9. November 2015)

Komisch, dann habe ich wohl ein Wunder vollbracht. Unpassende Überwurfmutter so verwendet, daß es passt....
Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, verbaut habe ich an meinen neuen Tech3 Hebeln eine Überwurfmutter mit 2 Rillen, dabei allerdings eine Kunststoffleitung. Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Klemmfläche, die die Olive auf der Leitung klemmt, in inneren der Überwurfmutter gleich ist. Nur die Öffnung aus der die Leitung austritt, ist anders. Ja, da hat es etwas Spiel, aber rein technisch funktioniert das.

Aber gut, ich berichte hier nur von meinen Erfahrungen....


----------



## Girl (9. November 2015)

Andersrum funktioniert, zwar nicht perfekt aber machbar.


----------



## RodseFoll (9. November 2015)

Optisch nicht perfekt, das mag sein. Wer sich an einer 1mm zu großen Austrittsöffnung der Leitung aus der Überwurfmutter stört, dem kann ich leider auch nicht helfen 

Zumal es ja ursprünglich darum ging, eine Kunststoffleitung in ein bestehendes Setup von Stahlflexleitungen einzubauen. DAS funktioniert problemlos.
Andersrum säh die Sache ganz anders aus, da hast du Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. November 2015)

Danke euch für die Erklärung. War bisher davor zurückgeschreckt meine V4 auf Kunststoffleitung umzurüsten, weil ich der Auffassung war, zusätzlich zu den Leitungen dann noch vier mal das komplette Anschlusskit zu benötigen. Wenn das aber eine rein optische Sache ist kann ich damit Leben.


----------



## Schildbürger (9. November 2015)

Soweit ich weis ist 5mm der außen Durchmesser der Kunststoffleitung und der Durchmesser der inneren Leitung der Stahlflexleitung >ohne< das Geflecht außenrum. Da passt dann die Olive.
Somit passt die Kunststoffleitung auch in die Überwurfmutter für die Stahlflexleitung.
Eine Stahlflexleitung aber nicht in Überwurfmutter für eine Kunststoffleitung. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem Geflecht. 

Die Kunststoffleitung hat in der Überwurfmutter für die Stahlflexleitung zuviel Spiel.
Durch zuviel Bewegung der Kunststoffleitung an der Klemmstelle der Olive könnte mit der Zeit die Leitung geschädigt werden und dort undicht werden.
Wickelt was Isolierband drum und schiebt dann die Überwurfmutter drüber.


----------



## RodseFoll (9. November 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis ist 5mm der außen Durchmesser der Kunststoffleitung und der Durchmesser der inneren Leitung der Stahlflexleitung >ohne< das Geflecht außenrum. Da passt dann die Olive.
> Somit passt die Kunststoffleitung auch in die Überwurfmutter für die Stahlflexleitung.
> Eine Stahlflexleitung aber nicht in Überwurfmutter für eine Kunststoffleitung. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem Geflecht.



Perfekte Zusammenfassung




Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Kunststoffleitung hat in der Überwurfmutter für die Stahlflexleitung zuviel Spiel.
> Durch zuviel Bewegung der Kunststoffleitung an der Klemmstelle der Olive könnte mit der Zeit die Leitung geschädigt werden und dort undicht werden.
> Wickelt was Isolierband drum und schiebt dann die Überwurfmutter drüber.



Na, ob das "Spiel" (wenn man es überhaupt so bezeichnen will) von weniger als 1mm so immense Auswirkungen hat? Ich denke eher, daß die Bewegung in der Leitung von der schieren Länge abgefangen wird, und da oben an der Überwurfmutter kaum genug Kraft ankommt, um die Leitung so krass zu schädigen.
Aber ich behalte das mal im Auge, sollte sich da ein Schaden abzeichnen, werd ich´s hier dokumentieren.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. November 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis ist 5mm der außen Durchmesser der Kunststoffleitung und der Durchmesser der inneren Leitung der Stahlflexleitung >ohne< das Geflecht außenrum. Da passt dann die Olive.
> Somit passt die Kunststoffleitung auch in die Überwurfmutter für die Stahlflexleitung.
> Eine Stahlflexleitung aber nicht in Überwurfmutter für eine Kunststoffleitung. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem Geflecht.
> 
> .



Nicht ganz richtig. Es wird nicht das "Geflecht" entfernt, sondern die äußere Kunststoff-Ummantelung um das Stahlflex-Geflecht. Bitte NICHT das Geflecht entfernen.


----------



## Sludig667 (11. November 2015)

guckst du hier ...
Kunststoffleitung HBSP158 --> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go.../HBSP158-Ueberwurf-Huelse-f-Kunststoffleitung
Stahlflex HBSP158S --> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...w/HBSP158-Ueberwurf-Huelse-f-Stahlflexleitung
Insert Pin und Olive sind die gleichen.


----------



## Schildbürger (11. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Es wird nicht das "Geflecht" entfernt, sondern die äußere Kunststoff-Ummantelung um das Stahlflex-Geflecht. Bitte NICHT das Geflecht entfernen.


OK, danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe selber noch keine Stahlflexleitung montiert.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> OK, danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe selber noch keine Stahlflexleitung montiert.



Bitte, bitte! Ganz einfach! Leitung sauber ablängen, dann 1/2 cm maximal nach innen, und dann vorsichtig wie ein Kabel abisolieren. Am besten geht das mit einem sehr gutem Teppichmesser. Rundum vorsichtig einschneiden und dann einen Längsschnitt. Das Geflecht so wenig wie möglich dabei ausfransen. Sonst wird es die Seuche, die Olive drauf zu bringen.

Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...schau mal hier rein
> green-think.de › pdf › Bremsbeläge aufb...
> 
> send per tapatapadu



So, habe das ausbrennen jetzt mal bei neuen  Belägen gemacht. 

Oben neu
Unten ausgebrannt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, habe das ausbrennen jetzt mal bei neuen  Belägen gemacht.
> ...


Bei Sinterbelägen!? Wozu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, habe das ausbrennen jetzt mal bei neuen  Belägen gemacht.
> 
> Oben neu
> Unten ausgebrannt


...schönes Farbenspiel. 

Wie ist die Festigkeit des Belags im Vergleich zu einem neuen nicht gebrannten? 
Stichprobe oder so ähnlich würde ich es testen. 

Die vesauten Beläge hast du noch nicht probiert? Allerdings würde ich dann bei Silikon den Belag erstmal, nicht wie in der Anleitung nach oben, nach unten halten. Vielleicht tropft noch was vom Silikon weg. 
Versuch macht kluch. ...auch wenn es nicht klappen soll. 

Mit Mineralöl (Magura) hat es bei mir mal super geklappt... waren dann wie neu. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei Sinterbelägen!? Wozu?



Jap, hast Recht. Bei Sinterbelägen ist fast nichts oder nichts mehr drin was ausgasen könnte. Da ich aber auch nichts kaputt machen kann, war ich einfach mal neugierig. Testfahrt steht morgen an.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...schönes Farbenspiel.
> 
> Wie ist die Festigkeit des Belags im Vergleich zu einem neuen nicht gebrannten?
> Stichprobe oder so ähnlich würde ich es testen.
> ...



Doch, habe die versauten getestet. Also, das Silikon tropft nicht raus und es verdampft auch nicht. Zumindest nicht sichtbar. Ich hatte noch eine alte Scheibe über und habe mal eine Testfahrt gewagt. Beläge sind dann direkt in die Tonne geflogen. Praktisch keine Bremswirkung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap, hast Recht. Bei Sinterbelägen ist fast nichts oder nichts mehr drin was ausgasen könnte. ...
> ...
> ... Silikon ... Praktisch keine Bremswirkung.


Man sollte nicht zu viel an der Bremse rumfummeln und vermeintlich 'Gutes' tun. Entlüften nach Anleitung, Bremsscheibe und ggf. -beläge mit Spiritus reinigen, sauber nach Ausrichten nach Lichtspalt und gut ist es.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

Grundsätzlich mache ich auch nicht viel an meinen Bremsen, außer beim Belagswechsel die Kolben sauber und gangbar. 

Silikon, die Geheimwaffe für Radgegner... die lassen dich einfach durch einen Ölnebel fahren und fertig. 
....hoffentlich gehört das nicht bald in Österreich zur Wanderausrüstung...




send per tapatapadu


----------



## Sludig667 (12. November 2015)

Kurze Frage:
Lohnt der Umbau eines Tech Hebels auf den Tech Evo, oder spürt man die angeblichen 15% gar nicht ?
(Hab nen gebrauchten Satz Tech M4/Tech Evo X2 bekommen)

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (12. November 2015)

So, alles top! System dicht, Lichtspalt passt, Bremsleistung gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (12. November 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Lohnt der Umbau eines Tech Hebels auf den Tech Evo, oder spürt man die angeblichen 15% gar nicht ?
> (Hab nen gebrauchten Satz Tech M4/Tech Evo X2 bekommen)
> 
> Grüße



Nimm den! Ergonomie ist einfach viel besser. 

Gruß

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...-3-bremsen-pro-ii-evo-naben-und-neuer-lenker/


----------



## Girl (13. November 2015)

Welche Ergonomie? Die Hebel sind doch identisch bis auf die andere Anlenkung welche 15% mehr Bremsleistung erzeugen soll.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. November 2015)

Nein, der Hebel ist nicht gleich. Ich bin beide gefahren und habe mir den Tech3 nicht wegen der angeblichen Mehrleistung geholt, sondern weil er vom Greifen einfach besser passt. Der Tech2 ist einfach ein Klumpen der eigentlich immer im Weg war. Den Tech3 kann man besser am Lenker positionieren und deswegen ist die Ergonomie besser.


----------



## RodseFoll (13. November 2015)

Du vergleichst Tech EVO mit Tech 3, also den ganz neuen.
Es geht dem Fragenden aber um den Vergleich zwischen Tech (alt) und Tech EVO..... 

Meiner Meinung nach besteht da durchaus ein Unterschied in der Bremsleistung, ich hab dem Herrn Sludig meine subjektive Meinung auch schon per PN mitgeteilt....


----------



## Girl (13. November 2015)

@Martin1508 Es ist aber die Rede vom Tech zum Tech EVO und nicht zum Tech 3

Der Tech 3 ist klar anders, wobei ich den Tech vorziehen würde, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. November 2015)

Ist mir klar. Deswegen habe ich den Link geschickt, dass er über die alten Griffe nicht nachdenken soll, sondern lieber nach günstigen Tech3 suchen soll.


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der E4 und V4?

Und muss man die Hope Bremsen mit den zugehörigen Scheiben fahren oder gibt es auch andere alternativen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Dezember 2015)

zu 1. V4 hat unterschiedlich große Kolben im Sattel.
zu 2. nein, kannst fast alles mögliche fahren. Eher andersherum machst eher Probleme: Hopescheiben mit anderen Bremssätteln wegen der Floater der schwimmend gelagerten Reibringe.

Hast dir mal irgendwas dieses Threads oder Bilder der Bremse angeguckt?


----------



## Brainman (21. Dezember 2015)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der E4 und V4?
> 
> Und muss man die Hope Bremsen mit den zugehörigen Scheiben fahren oder gibt es auch andere alternativen?







Bei der V4 ist der zweite Kolben größer genauso wie der ganze Bremssattel. Die Bremsbeläge sind demnach auch etwas größer. Außerdem ist die Scheibenaufnahme breiter damit die Innen belüfteten Scheiben dazwischen passen. Resultierend aus dem ganzen hat sie etwas mehr Power und ist auf langen Abfahrten Standfester.

Was die Scheiben angeht hat so jeder seine Meinung. Unterm Strich Bremsscheibe bleibt Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Bei der V4 ist der zweite Kolben größer genauso wie der ganze Bremssattel. Die Bremsbeläge sind demnach auch etwas größer. Außerdem ist die Scheibenaufnahme breiter damit die Innen belüfteten Scheiben dazwischen passen. Resultierend aus dem ganzen hat sie etwas mehr Power und ist auf langen Abfahrten Standfester.
> 
> Was die Scheiben angeht hat so jeder seine Meinung. Unterm Strich Bremsscheibe bleibt Bremsscheibe.



Danke dir! Möchte mir bald für mein neues Bike Hope bremsen zulegen, aber 100€ nur für die Scheiben? Das ist mir zu viel... Ich wiege Fahrfertig Ca. 75kg, denkst du da lohnt es sich die V4 zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2015)

Was fährst streckenmäßig?


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was fährst streckenmäßig?



Enduro, Freeride, Downhill und längere Touren.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Du hast an der V4 auch mehr Bremswirkung als bei der E4, ohne die innenbelüfteten Scheiben zu nehmen!


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast an der V4 auch mehr Bremswirkung als bei der E4, ohne die innenbelüfteten Scheiben zu nehmen!



Also sollte ich den Aufpreis in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## nervy1962 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ja

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Ajajaj... Das wird teuer...  Aber die Bremsen sind halt einfach porno, werde diese dann erstmal mit den Shimano Scheiben fahren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2015)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Ajajaj... Das wird teuer...  Aber die Bremsen sind halt einfach porno, werde diese dann erstmal mit den Shimano Scheiben fahren.


Da sparst aber am falschen Ende. Bei Deinem Gewicht und Fahrprofil würde ich die E4 nehmen, dazu aber die Magura Storm (ohne 'SL') statt der Shimano-Scheiben.


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da sparst aber am falschen Ende. Bei Deinem Gewicht und Fahrprofil würde ich die E4 nehmen, dazu aber die Magura Storm (ohne 'SL') statt der Shimano-Scheiben.



Wie siehts denn aus mit den Ventidiscs, auch geeignet? Oder die Formula? Hätte noch welche da.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2015)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit den Ventidiscs, auch geeignet? Oder die Formula? Hätte noch welche da.



Bremsen ist die Umwandlung kinetischer Energie in thermische. Hier ist's dann wie mit Wasser und Salz: sobald das Wasser gesättigt ist, kannst kein Salz mehr drin lösen und musst mehr Wasser zugeben. Auf die Bremse übertragen: sobald das System heiß ist, lässt die Bremswirkung nach. Hier gilt: je dicker die Scheibe, desto mehr/länger Temperatur kann diese aufnehmen. Ergo: desto standfester die Bremse.

Die Storm hat eine Dicke von 2,05mm. Die von Dir genannten +/- 1,8mm. 
Den Rest kannst' Dir jetzt sicher selbst beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Achso, danke dir!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Zum einen geht es um Bremswirkung zum anderen um Standfestigkeit. Bei der Bremswirkung macht der Belag mehr aus als die Scheibe. Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich die E4 als gut genug einschätzen. Mehr Bremswirkung geht auch auf Kosten der Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## nervy1962 (21. Dezember 2015)

Nimm Magura Strom Scheiben, 
Dann haste Bremspower ohne Ende,und ich wieg gut 30kg mehr als Du!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Zum einen geht es um Bremswirkung zum anderen um Standfestigkeit. Bei der Bremswirkung macht der Belag mehr aus als die Scheibe. Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich die E4 als gut genug einschätzen. Mehr Bremswirkung geht auch auf Kosten der Dosierbarkeit.



??? Aha!!!


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Breite von den Scheiben finde?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2015)

Messen. 

Kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass außer der Magura Storm und der Trickstuff Dächle (beide etwa 2,05mm) alle anderen um 1,8mm liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (21. Dezember 2015)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Breite von den Scheiben finde?



Das wird in der Regel nirgends angegeben. Normale Scheiben sind +/- 2mm und Innenbelüftete 3,2mm dick.
Wenn du viel und lange Abfahrten machst kauf dir die V4 ansonsten tut es die E4 genauso.
Dabei reichen auch normale Scheiben. Müssen nicht die Innen belüfteten sein (auch wenn sie geil sind).


----------



## Joeyduennes (21. Dezember 2015)

Bevor ich jede Scheibe kaufe und nachmesse, werden es dir Storm's. (Ohne sl  )


----------



## nervy1962 (21. Dezember 2015)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Dezember 2015)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit den Ventidiscs, auch geeignet? Oder die Formula? Hätte noch welche da.


Wenn du die noch hast kannst du die doch ersteinmal weiter verwenden.
Meine Magura Scheiben sind mittlerweile auch nur 1,8mm dick, bei 1,7 - 1,6mm tausche ich die.
Shimanos sind NEU nur 1,75mm dick, auch wenn die sehr "preiswert" verkauft werden lohnen die sich nicht.
Viele andere 1,85mm. Im Kompenium habe ich reingeschrieben, was ich so finden konnte.


----------



## skask (2. Januar 2016)

Sind eure E4 auch so extrem dreckempfindlich? Ich muss praktisch nach jeder etwas schlammigen Tour die Beläge rausnehmen und alles um die Kolben rum peinlich saubermachen. Ansonsten gehen die Beläge nicht mehr ganz zurück.
Von meiner M4 war ich das nicht gewohnt, die konnte den Dreck besser ab.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2016)

Nö! Hab aber auch die V4.


----------



## Brainman (2. Januar 2016)

Nö, ich auch nicht. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Dreck 
M4 und E4 ist doch von der Bauart ziemlich gleich. Sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## skask (2. Januar 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> M4 und E4 ist doch von der Bauart ziemlich gleich. Sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.



Dachte ich auch.
Früher bei der M4 habe ich zweimal jährlich so intensiv geputzt. Die E4 wills mindestens wöchentlich. Ist ein bisschen Diva.


----------



## Ochiba63 (2. Januar 2016)

Habe an meinem neuen bike meine e4 mit storm ohne SL verbaut. Die der halten sich sehr merkwürdig,funktionieren gut wenn ich direkt stark bremse wenn ich eine technische Abfahrt langsam runter fahre und dabei immer leicht bremse ist die Bremswirkung unterirdisch. Wenn ich die bremse kurz loslasse und dann stark bremse ist alles wieder i.o..Bin die e4 lange nicht gefahren .


----------



## Middlfrank (2. Januar 2016)

Das kann ich für meine E4 auch nicht bestätigen. Die funzt problemlos und ist einfach eine geniale Bremse. Ich fahre sie mit Dächle-Discs 203/180.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (2. Januar 2016)

Skask, sicher, dass es an den Kolben liegt? Bei mir haben bei der E4 eher ab und zu die Beläge selbst seitlich am Gehäuse geklemmt. Ich hab beim Belagwechsel immer grosszügig die Ränder der Trägerplatte abgefeilt, dann ging alles stressfrei. Auch wenn ich die Bremsen vor lauter Schlamm schon gar nicht mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## skask (2. Januar 2016)

Beläge gehen leicht rein, aber ich werde vorsichtshalber trotzdem mal den Rand noch etwas abfeilen. Danke.


----------



## RodseFoll (3. Januar 2016)

Brookes schrieb:


> Skask, sicher, dass es an den Kolben liegt? Bei mir haben bei der E4 eher ab und zu die Beläge selbst seitlich am Gehäuse geklemmt. Ich hab beim Belagwechsel immer grosszügig die Ränder der Trägerplatte abgefeilt, dann ging alles stressfrei. Auch wenn ich die Bremsen vor lauter Schlamm schon gar nicht mehr gesehen habe.



Ist ja interessant. Es geht also noch anderen Leuten so. Ich hab ewig lang an meiner Bremse (V2) rumfummeln müssen, weil ich andauernd Probleme hatte, einen gescheiten Druckpunkt zu generieren. Ich hatte wirklich alles durch, hatte in meiner Verzweiflung sogar die Dichtungen des Geberkolbens in Verdacht. Irgendwann fiel mir dann rein zufällig auf, daß sich ein Belag im Sattel verklemmte... 
Kurzerhand die Kante etwas abgezogen, passt.

Also, falls das hier zukünftig mal jemand liest, der Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt hat: Trägerplatte abfeilen, das hilft manchmal...


----------



## skask (3. Januar 2016)

Trägerplatte abfeilen wars, heute alles tiptop. Danke nochmal für den Tipp, Brookes.

Offensichtlich hats in sauberem Zustand gerade so geklappt, kam noch ein bisschen Dreck ins Spiel hats geklemmt.


----------



## Brookes (3. Januar 2016)

Gerne!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2016)

SO! wird eine Magura repariert! Funktioniert aber auch mit Shimano- oder SRAM-Bremsen:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/567464943318095?view=permalink&id=1031895543541697
https://video-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=b8dbf15a10ce4597d159f7d7935e3e7c&oe=568C1BD7


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Januar 2016)

So wird eine ALTE magura repariert


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> SO! wird eine Magura repariert! Funktioniert aber auch mit Shimano- oder SRAM-Bremsen:
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/567464943318095?view=permalink&id=1031895543541697
> https://video-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=b8dbf15a10ce4597d159f7d7935e3e7c&oe=568C1BD7


Mit Shimano klappt das nicht... 
hatte neulich meine XT 4Kolbenbremse gegen eine Hope getauscht. Wie ich am nächten Morgen das Rad nehmen will hatte doch die XT die Hope wieder demontiert , neue Beläge installiert, sich selbst entlüftet und eingefahren... bei Shimano geht das eigentlich immer wie von alleine, aber so habe ich das noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (6. Januar 2016)

sagt mal, fährt jemand die _*Race EVO E4 *_? Der Bremssattel soll der gleiche sein und da frage ich mich ob die Bremsleistung mit den leichteren Hebeln der Race vielleicht gar nicht schlechter sein muss? Worin liegt der Unterschied dann wenn man mal vom Gewicht absieht?

Gruss Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (6. Januar 2016)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> sagt mal, fährt jemand die _*Race EVO E4 *_? Der Bremssattel soll der gleiche sein und da frage ich mich ob die Bremsleistung mit den leichteren Hebeln der Race vielleicht gar nicht schlechter sein muss? Worin liegt der Unterschied dann wenn man mal vom Gewicht absieht?
> 
> Gruss Florian


Der liegt eigentlich nur im Gewicht und der Optik am Lenker.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Race Hebeln da sie mir von der Ergonomie her sehr gut gefallen und wenn die Anlage gut befüllt und entlüftet ist eine wirklich gute Bremsleistung bietet. Schlechter als mit den Tech 3 Hebeln ist sie auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe jetzt endlich auch eine E4 bestellt. Da ich mehrfach gelesen habe das die organischen Beläge Mist sind habe ich gleich die metallischen Beläge geordert. Woran erkenne ich denn den (optischen) Unterschied??

Danke euch.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Brainman (23. Januar 2016)

Hi Alex,
Mist sind die organischen sicher nicht. Es gibt einige Leute die die organischen lieber fahren. Die "eine" Meinung gibt es beim Thema Bremsen sowieso nicht. Ansonsten siehst du den Unterschied in erster Linie an der Trägerplatte. Die organischen haben eine rote Platte und die gesinterten eine Messingfarbende.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. Januar 2016)

Bremsleistung mit den organischen deutlich schlechter. Ich erwarte eine Bremse die mich mit 1 Finger Betätigung sicher zum Stillstand bringt. Und das soll wohl (angeblich) mit den metallischen deutlichst besser sein. Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Brainman (23. Januar 2016)

Die sind nicht schlechter sondern anders und nicht jeder will so Bremsen wie du. Für den ein oder anderen ist Dosierbarkeit ein entscheidendes Kriterium und da haben die organischen Beläge ihren Vorteil. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum Hope nicht nur einen Bremsbelag im Sortiment hat.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. Januar 2016)

Dosierbarkeit ist wichtig. Auch ein Grund weshalb ich jetzt von Saint auf Hope ummontieren werde. Nur die Option mit 1 Finger zu bremsen ist mir wichtig und soll auch weiterhin bestehen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, wer dir erzählt, dass das nicht gehen sollte??? Ich, 110kg fahrfertig, habe keinerlei Probleme mit 1 Finger zum Bremsen und zum Stehen zu kommen. Die Bremse fühlt sich mit den organischen nicht so giftig an wie eine Code oder Saint, aber man hat nicht unbedingt weniger Leistung. Wie Brainman schon schrieb einfach anders. Ich fands am Anfang auch eher komisch, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran und will dann nichts anderes mehr. Hab die metallischen auch ausprobiert, aber finde nicht, dass diese mehr bringen. Du hast halt von Anfang an eher ein bissigeres Gefühl als mit den organischen, aber nicht zwingend mehr Leistung. Noch ein Vorteil von den organischen ist, dass sie nicht quietschen.  Spass beiseite. Jeder der sich bisher in meinem Umfeld über mangelnde Leistung der E4 gerade in Hinsicht auf die organischen beschwert hat, hatte entweder die Bremssättel nicht vernünftig ausgerichtet oder die Bremse nicht gescheit entlüftet (eine Hope fühlt sich selbst schlecht entlüftet besser an, als Sram oder Shimano, deswegen ist einem das oft nicht bewusst.)


----------



## n4ppel (23. Januar 2016)

Bei Hope braucht man halt was mehr an Handkraft um einen Stoppie zu provozieren. Aber klappen tut das alle mal.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich freue mich auf die Bremse. Sollte eigentlich gestern bereits versendet worden sein aber ich habe noch keine Antwort erhalten . Wir dann gleich montiert und kommenden Mittwoch Abend beim Nightride ist dann Einstand


----------



## FlorianDue (24. Januar 2016)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe zum Tech3 Hebel. Habe meine Leitung gekürzt und dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen.
Der rechte Hebel braucht mehr Kraft um gedrückt zu werden, außerdem kommt er sehr langsam in die Ausgangposition zurück.
Alle anderen Tech 3 Hebeln (hab die Hope am Enduro, sowie am Downhill) gehen leichter und schnappen auch ordentlich in die Ausgangposition zurück.
Bremse ist quasi neu, hat das schon jemand gehabt?

Danke und Gruß,
Florian


----------



## NomadTom (24. Januar 2016)

dann könnte es sein das du beim kürzen evtl. Dreck in die Leitung gebracht hast und der irgendwo die Leitung verstopft, oder den Messingeinsatz gequetscht hast. Es kann auch sein das man beim reinschieben von dem Messingeinsatz in die Kunststoff-Bremsleitung etwas Kunststoff abschabt und dann vor die Bohrung vom Messingeinsatz schiebt. Überprüf das mal. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus das du schon geschaut hast ob die Bremsleitung irgendwo beschädigt oder gequetscht ist. Wie verhält sich denn der Hebel wenn Du die Bremse entlüftest, also Hebel ziehen bis Druckpunkt da ist und dann den Entlüftungsstopfen an der Bremszange öffnest ? Ob der Hebel einen Defekt hast kannst Du ja selber leicht prüfen, allerdings musst du danach die Leitung wieder entlüften. Am Hebel die Bremsleitung abschrauben, Lumpen an die Verschraubung vom Hebel und 2-3 x am Hebel ziehen, geht er leicht ist der Hebel OK und der Fehler liegt irgendwo an der Leitung, wovon ich auch ausgehe, oder am Sattel.

LG
Thomas


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Januar 2016)

Umbau mit allen Teilen gemacht?!   Habe meine auch gekürzt, aber funzen wie voher. Trägerplatte könnte auch harken?!  Denn so wie sich das liest, könnte durchaus der Stütznippel für die Leitung nicht  übernommen worden sein. Dabei gehe ich von der Funktionstüchtigkeit der Hebeleiheit aus und mobilisierte Kolben


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2016)

NomadTom schrieb:


> Am Hebel die Bremsleitung abschrauben, Lumpen an die Verschraubung vom Hebel und 2-3 x am Hebel ziehen, geht er leicht ist der Hebel OK und der Fehler liegt irgendwo an der Leitung, wovon ich auch ausgehe, oder am Sattel.
> 
> LG
> Thomas



Das wäre das erste was ich machen würde.

Try and error.


----------



## FlorianDue (24. Januar 2016)

Hebel ist schon abgebaut und mit einem anderen verglichen.
Der Hebel geht schwergängig.
Hab gerade nochmal die die Suche bemüht. Andere hatten schon das gleiche Problem, hat sich wohl nach einigen Tagen selbst repariert.
Allerdings wüsste ich schon gerne, was die Ursache ist...


----------



## NomadTom (24. Januar 2016)

dann liegt es am Geber-Kolben-/Dichtungen. Kommt gerne vor wenn die Hebel länger gelagert wurden. Zur Sicherheit würde ich mir aber einen Ersatz-Piston Rebuild Kit, schon kpl. mit Dichtungen montiert (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-tech-3-hauptzylinder-klemme-/rp-prod118631 ) auf Lager legen. Ist es ein mechanisches Problem oder macht der Geber Geräusche wenn du den Hebel ziehst?

LG
Thomas


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2016)

Na, das hört sich alles erstmal ganz gut an. Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich ganz einfach um eine etwas schwergängige Gummidichtung.

Edit: War zu langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexEF74 (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo, habe nun auch vor mir schicke Hope Bremsen in orange zu bestellen (X2/E4). Bin gerade etwas verwirrt wegen der angebotenen Scheibendurchmesser von 180 und 183mm.  Welche Scheibengrösse brauche ich denn dann zum Beispiel für PM180 am Hinterbau bzw. Gabel? Ganz normale 180er Scheiben? 
Danke schon mal, Beste Grüsse
Alex


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2016)

alexEF74 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe nun auch vor mir schicke Hope Bremsen in orange zu bestellen (X2/E4). Bin gerade etwas verwirrt wegen der angebotenen Scheibendurchmesser von 180 und 183mm.  Welche Scheibengrösse brauche ich denn dann zum Beispiel für PM180 am Hinterbau bzw. Gabel? Ganz normale 180er Scheiben?
> Danke schon mal, Beste Grüsse
> Alex


Wenn du am Rahmen eine PM 180 Aufnahme hast brauchst du auch eine 180 Scheibe.
Die Unterschiedlichen Scheibengrößen gibt es da in den letzten 15 Jahren diverse Standards am Start waren


----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2016)

Die E4 hat gestern mal die erste größere Belastung bekommen und was mich verwundert hat war der nach der Abfahrt bzw. währenddessen ist der Druckpunkt deutlich weiter gen Griffe gewandert. Dort angekommen hat sich nix mehr geändert und Fading war auch nicht zu spüren. Nur hat sie böse gejault trotz organischer Beläge  Hoffe das legt sich. Wenn nein wie kann ich das beheben??


----------



## Trailpussy (2. Februar 2016)

Hmmm. Kenne nur das umgekehrte Phänomen bei meiner V4 bei wirkliche heftigen Dauerbremsungen (La Palma) unter Voll-Last: Druckpunkt wird noch härter.... Daher würde ich dir empfehlen die Bremsflüssigkeit zu wechseln, bzw. wenn die noch frisch ist, die Bremse sauber zu entlüften.

Ebenfalls habe ich bei mir festgestellt, das die organischen Beläge bei Schleifbremsungen jaulen. Gesinterete Beläge machen diese Mucken bei mir nicht. Finde die auch von der Bremsleistung besser.... 

Wenn du die organischen trotzddem weiter verwenden willst, solltest du sie jetzt leicht abschmirgeln und mit Alkohol reinigen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Februar 2016)

Besorg dir nen Heissluftfön und brenne die Beläge bei 300'C für 3-4 Minuten aus. Du gast damit die letzten Bindemittel und möglichen Verunreinigungen aus den Belägen. Du wirst einen spürbaren Effekt haben.

Gruss


----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2016)

Die Bremse ist nagelneu (hat jetzt vielleicht 20 - 30 km) und ich soll gleich Hand anlegen und was dran machen?? Ich hab doch keinen Dacia gekauft 
Entlüften habe ich auch gleich vom Händler mit machen lassen bei dem ich sie gekauft habe. Ebenso wie das kürzen. Sind Stahlflexleitungen. Also sollte hier der Druckpunkt ja auch konstant bleiben was er ja geblieben ist nachdem er sich auf einmal weiter durchziehen lies.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist nagelneu (hat jetzt vielleicht 20 - 30 km) und ich soll gleich Hand anlegen und was dran machen?? Ich hab doch keinen Dacia gekauft
> Entlüften habe ich auch gleich vom Händler mit machen lassen bei dem ich sie gekauft habe. Ebenso wie das kürzen. Sind Stahlflexleitungen. Also sollte hier der Druckpunkt ja auch konstant bleiben was er ja geblieben ist nachdem er sich auf einmal weiter durchziehen lies.


Hättest du dir mal lieber einen Dacia gekauft... die Technik verstehst du anscheinend.


----------



## Trailpussy (2. Februar 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist nagelneu (hat jetzt vielleicht 20 - 30 km) und ich soll gleich Hand anlegen und was dran machen?? Ich hab doch keinen Dacia gekauft
> Entlüften habe ich auch gleich vom Händler mit machen lassen bei dem ich sie gekauft habe. Ebenso wie das kürzen. Sind Stahlflexleitungen. Also sollte hier der Druckpunkt ja auch konstant bleiben was er ja geblieben ist nachdem er sich auf einmal weiter durchziehen lies.



Naja... Dann auf zum Händler. Dann soll er es noch mal machen. Auch ein Händler kann einen "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" machen wenn er Leitungen kürzt, entlüftet etc....


----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hättest du dir mal lieber einen Dacia gekauft... die Technik verstehst du anscheinend.


Es sinkt für Sie das Niveau. Diese Antwort ist frech und persönlich beleidigend. Haben Sie überhaupt eine Erziehung genossen?

Ich check das ganze System nochmal durch. Schließe auch irgendwie nicht aus das es sich weicher anfühlt nach meiner Saint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Es sinkt für Sie das Niveau. Diese Antwort ist frech und persönlich beleidigend. Haben Sie überhaupt eine Erziehung genossen?
> 
> Ich check das ganze System nochmal durch. Schließe auch irgendwie nicht aus das es sich weicher anfühlt nach meiner Saint


Fass dich an die eigene Nase... 
Radfahrer duzen sich üblicherweise. 
Ich bin Daciafahrer...


----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2016)

Nicht wenn es persönlich wird. Da bin ich empfindlich. Ich habe nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit Dacia aus dem Bekanntenkreis. Die hatten viel zuviel Probleme. Das rechtfertigt auch den günstigeren Anschaffungspreis nicht. Aber das hier ist ja zum Glück kein Autoforum.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

Sowas nimmst du persönlich...? da kannst du dich ja in einen Daciafahrer hineindenken...das war ne kleine Spitze zurück. 

Und dann überlege mal, was du hier fragst und wie du auf die fachlichen Antworten reagierst. 
Das Thema wurde hier schon sehr oft durchgegangen und anscheinend hilft dir das nicht.


----------



## CAPF (3. Februar 2016)

Neben dem Entlüften sind folgende in diesem Dokument beschriebene Massnahmen wichtig (nur so zur Erinnerung!):
http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/page-25-centralising.pdf


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2016)

CAPF schrieb:


> Neben dem Entlüften sind folgende in diesem Dokument beschriebene Massnahmen wichtig (nur so zur Erinnerung!):
> http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/page-25-centralising.pdf


Jup, denke auch, dass die nicht richtig zentriert montiert sind.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Februar 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jup, denke auch, dass die nicht richtig zentriert montiert sind.



Waaaas, hat doch ein Händler gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Waaaas, hat doch ein Händler gemacht ...


Der Händler hat doch lediglich gekürzt und entlüftet. Oder habe ich was überlesen?

How ever: 'Händler' ist meiner Erfahrung nach kein Prädikat für fehlerfreies Arbeiten.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Februar 2016)

Jetzt reicht´s aber!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2016)

Genauso wie der Meistertitel nicht automatisch meisterliche Arbeit vollbringt...oft ist es der erfahrene Geselle der was kann.


----------



## NomadTom (3. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Genauso wie der Meistertitel nicht automatisch meisterliche Arbeit vollbringt


puh, und ich hab gleich 2 davon ...
ich geb Dir recht, nicht der ,Titel, ist das Prädikat, sondern der der dahinter steckt 
bei manchen ,Meistern, denk ich mir aber auch, hat der den Titel in der Lotterie gewonnen 

LG
Thomas


----------



## Ro_bby (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hab heute erfahren, dass meine E4 wahrscheinlich nicht hinten in den Rahmen meines neuen Commencal Meta Am v4s passt.
Will jemand seinen x2 Sattel gegen meinen E4 tauschen? Oder komplette Bremse mit dem Tech 3 Hebel, am liebsten schwarz.
Der E4 Sattel ist gerade mal ein paar Monate alt.

LG


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Februar 2016)

Ro_bby schrieb:


> ...meine E4 wahrscheinlich nicht .... passt.
> ...


Wie kommst' drauf? Warum nicht erstmal ausprobieren?


----------



## Ro_bby (5. Februar 2016)

Im Pinkbike Forum meinen einige, das hätte bei Ihnen nicht gepasst. Werde es heute abend oder morgen mal ausprobieren, sitze gerade in der Uni Bib und "lerne" deshalb kann ich es gerade nicht ausprobieren 
Kann sein, dass es bei meinem XL Rahmen schon passt, aber ich befürchte nicht, deshalb wollte ich direkt mal fragen, ob jemand Interesse am Tausch hat.

Alternativ: will wer seine 203mm scheibe gegen meine recht neue 183er Scheibe tauschen? Kann nämlich sein, dass die 203er scheibe dann passt. wird alles morgen ausprobiert


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (22. Februar 2016)

Hab gestern mal die zweiteiligen Formula Scheiben (203 / 180) eingebaut, weil sie gerade rum lagen. Die Bremskraft ist eher besser, allerdings sind vorne auch neue orignal Hope Sinterbeläge drin - deswegen weiss ich nicht wieviel auf die Scheiben zurückzuführen ist. Für die die es interessiert: Beide Scheiben sind auch noch gut 50g leichter als die orignal Hope Scheiben...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Februar 2016)

Von Formula kommt mir nix mehr an's Rad!


----------



## Deleted 357162 (25. Februar 2016)

Es gibt neue scheiben







http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/HBSP3302036FN-587x587.jpg

Besser? schlechter) anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (25. Februar 2016)

Diese Scheiben habe ich mit meiner neuen E4 dazu bekommen und kann bisher nix negatives feststellen. Gestern sogar einen Felskontakt ohne verziehen oder ähnliches überstanden.


----------



## Brainman (25. Februar 2016)

Hat sich ja nun auch von der Bauweise nichts geändert. Optisch finde ich sie nicht so toll. Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Gleichbleibend gut


----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2016)

Sind wohl nur kompatibler zu anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Dennis32 (25. Februar 2016)

Viel wichtiger wäre das sie mal ein  bisschen offset Richtung Nabe bekommen damit man sie ohne Probleme an jedem Rad fahren kann.... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## DocThrasher (29. Februar 2016)

Kann mal jmd. seinen V4 / E4 Sattel messen? Also die maximale Breite? 

Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## NomadTom (29. Februar 2016)

V4 Sattel, 45mm ohne Entlüftungsschraube mit Abdeckung, mit 50mm


----------



## danchoize (29. Februar 2016)

Gehe mit @Brainman ,finde die Optik der neuen Scheiben auch nicht so prickelnd. Hoffe nur sie haben die "Augen" etwas schmaler gemacht damit diese nicht mehr am hauseigenen Adapter schleifen, oder eben etwas mehr Offset zur Nabe (wie @Dennis32 schreibt) ..


----------



## DocThrasher (1. März 2016)

NomadTom schrieb:


> V4 Sattel, 45mm ohne Entlüftungsschraube mit Abdeckung, mit 50mm



Besten Dank!!


----------



## SlayMe (1. März 2016)

Hallo,
mein Rad soll leichter werden und ich möchte meine Tech M4 203/180mm gegen eine Race Evo X2 180/160mm austauschen.
Jetzt habe ich schon tagelang in den verschiedensten Foren herumgelesen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob die X2 ausreicht, bei jeder Gelegenheit mit einem Finger entspannt bremsen zu können. Einsatzgebiet wären Endurotouren im flachen bis gemäßigten Mittelgebirge. Kampfgewicht 80 bis 90kg.
Meine M4 war mir immer genug, super Dosierbarkeit und ausreichend Bremskraft.
Wer also eigene Erfahrungen hat und einen Vergleich anstellen kann - bitte her damit.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (1. März 2016)

Würde ich lassen, zumindest die X2 Bremssättel.
Ich habe das auch mal probiert und war nicht so Glücklich damit. Die Bremskraft bei der X2 ist auf Dauer nicht so toll.
Ist meiner Meinung nach eher für gemäßigtes XC  und Touren gedacht.
Letztendlich bin ich an meinem Bike für Endurotouren bei Race Hebel mit E4 Bremssätteln gelandet. Diese Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ist kräftiger und beständiger als mit X2. Wenn du die Tech gegen Race Hebel tauscht und dann noch auf kleinere Scheiben umsteigst hast du auch schon Gewicht gespart, hast aber noch genug Bremspower.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. März 2016)

@SlayMe Schau dir mal die Magura MT5 an. Die ist ziemlich leicht und stoppt brachial. Kostet glaube ich im Set 175,- bei bikecomponents.


----------



## SlayMe (1. März 2016)

Die MT5 ist mir zu schwer, da kann ich auch die alte Hope behalten. Ich möchte jederzeit mit einem Finger bremsen können. Die Standfestigkeit ist eher nebensächlich, da ich mit dem Rad keine langen Abfahrten fahren werde.


----------



## NoDope61 (2. März 2016)

Ich fahre vorne E4 und hinten X2
passt für mich, 80kg netto, perfekt


----------



## SlayMe (2. März 2016)

Okay, danke erstmal.
Was mir auch helfen würde wäre ein Vergleich zwischen der aktuellen X2 und der letzten Mono M4 (also der letzten Generation vor den Tech-Hebeln). Fallen die X2 da stark ab, oder sind sie in etwas gleich?


----------



## Deleted 357162 (2. März 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Letztendlich bin ich an meinem Bike für Endurotouren bei Race Hebel mit E4 Bremssätteln gelandet. Diese Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut.



kann ich auch empfehlen, die weiteneinstllung hab ich noch nicht vermisst, für shimano gibts noch matchmakers von trickstuff und schon aufgeräumt ist das cockpit...

vorne metall hinten organisch...203/183

roli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. März 2016)

Ich habe in Kürze eine Tech3 E4 in schwarz für vorne & hinten abzugeben. Sind incl. Matchmaker für SRAM und 1x 203er Storm und 1x 180 Dächle nebst passender Adapter.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Brainman (2. März 2016)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Okay, danke erstmal.
> Was mir auch helfen würde wäre ein Vergleich zwischen der aktuellen X2 und der letzten Mono M4 (also der letzten Generation vor den Tech-Hebeln). Fallen die X2 da stark ab, oder sind sie in etwas gleich?


Stark abfallen tun sie nicht aber ich finde die Mono M4 mit Mini Hebel immer noch kräftiger als die Race X2. Wie die  aktuellen Tech3 Hebel mit der X2 funktionieren weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. März 2016)

So, nachdem ich mir auf La Palma meine beiden Discs zerstört habe, ist seit heute die Kombi V4 mit Trick Stuff Dächle montiert. Die Scheiben machen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Ausrichten des Sattels nach Lichtspalt ein Kinderspiel, da  beide Scheiben absolut rund laufen. Auf Grund der Materialstärke von 2,05mm hat man aber schon nen Pfund in der Hand. Mal schauen was ich nach der ersten Tour sagen kann. To be continued...


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2016)

Hallo,
wie ich lese, haben viele hier ihre Bremse von Stahlflex auf Kunststoff-Leitung umgebaut. Gibt es hierfür außer dem Gewicht einen Grund?
Ich hatte eigentlich genau das Gegenteil vor. Da es ab Werk keine schwarzen Stahlflex-Leitungen gibt habe ich die Variante mit Kunststoff-Leitung gekauft und wollte diese mit schwarzen Stahlleitungen umrüsten. Wenn ich das hier aber so lese überlege ich mir ob ich das Geld nicht sparen soll.
Wie empfindet ihr den direkten Vergleich der zwei Leitungen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. März 2016)

Zum Vergleich kann ich jetzt nix sagen, aber zu Stahlflex in der Optik schwarzer Kunststoffleitungen: bei meinen Moped-Classicumbauten habe ich die Stahlflexleitungen immer mit Schrumpfschläuchen überzogen. 
Funzt super und ist schwarz.


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2016)

Von Goodrich gibt es fertige schwarze Stahlflex-Leitungen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. März 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Von Goodrich gibt es fertige schwarze Stahlflex-Leitungen


Jup, weiß ich.  Ich bevorzuge halt die praktischere Methode. Oldscool, ich weiß...


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2016)

Joa, da ich eh Leitungen kaufen müsste, würde ich gleich schwarze kaufen. Ansonsten guter Tip.


----------



## westender (4. März 2016)

habe eine M4 mit originalen Stahlflex umgebaut auf die leichtere ( ich habs gewogen, den Unterschied allerdings natürlich wieder vergessen ) normale Leitung...nachdem ich mir beide Leitung während eines Wutanfalls beim Autoverladen abgeknickt habe  bin ich nun wieder zurück auf Stahlflex und bilde mir ein die Bremse fühlt sich so verändert wieder deutlich besser/ kräftiger an


----------



## marv100 (4. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand die Kolben Deckel lackiert oder gepulvert?  
Würde die gerne in Gelb haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marv100 (4. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand die Deckel der Kolben lackiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## Helius67 (5. März 2016)

zwops schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Oben genanntes habe ich gerade gefunden...das passt zu meinem Problem.
> Ich habe jetzt gerade vom onlinehandel laut Ausschreibung Beläge für die tech M4 geliefert bekommen.
> Zumindest steht auf der Homepage des Handels (und diverser anderer Händler) das die mit der Kennzeichnung
> ...





zwops schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Oben genanntes habe ich gerade gefunden...das passt zu meinem Problem.
> Ich habe jetzt gerade vom onlinehandel laut Ausschreibung Beläge für die tech M4 geliefert bekommen.
> Zumindest steht auf der Homepage des Handels (und diverser anderer Händler) das die mit der Kennzeichnung
> ...



Hallo Leute,
ich hole diesen Beitrag nochmal hoch, da er damals nicht beantwortet wurde und sich mir nun gleiches Problem stellt. In den Beschreibungen der Onlinehändler wird der Belag HBSP 323 als kompatibel für tech m4 sowie tech 3 e4 ausgewiesen. Bei meiner tech m4 ragen die Beläge auch aus der Zange und über den Rand der Acheibe heraus.
Kann man das so tatsächlich nutzen ?

Grüße 
Georg


----------



## Brainman (5. März 2016)

Wo die Beläge im Bremssattel sitzen wird ja durch den Haltepin bestimmt, hat man also eh kein Einfluss drauf.
Wenn der Belag über dem Rand der Scheibe steht ist das nicht weiter schlimm vorausgesetzt die Maße stimmen.
Wenn du z.B. einen Adapter für 183mm verbaut hast aber eine 180mm Scheibe fährst steht der Belag natürlich 1,5mm über.


----------



## Helius67 (6. März 2016)

Scheibe und Adapter sind 203 mm.
Hier mal Bilder dazu:


Links der alte Belag. Rechts der für tech m4 und e4 als kompatibel ausgewiesene Belag


 
Alter Belag eingebaut


 
Neuer Belag eingebaut. Die Reibfläche geht über den Rand der Scheibe hinaus 


 





Die Beläge sind für tech m4 als auch für tech 3 e4 ausgewiesen. Hat hier jemand das schon so in Gebrauch ?


----------



## westender (6. März 2016)

ich denke es dürfte keinen Nachteil so haben, Hauptsache der Belag deckt die ganze Scheibenfläche oben und unten ab? Ich fahre allerdings einfach Originalbeläge, da stellen sich solche Fragen nicht


----------



## Brainman (6. März 2016)

Das ist kein Problem so. Passt schon


----------



## Helius67 (6. März 2016)

Das sind mittlerweile die ausgewiesene Originalbeläge ....
Der Belag deckt oben ab, steht unten halt über, was mich irritiert .....?


----------



## DAKAY (6. März 2016)

Kann noch jemand was zu meiner Stahlflex


westender schrieb:


> habe eine M4 mit originalen Stahlflex umgebaut auf die leichtere ( ich habs gewogen, den Unterschied allerdings natürlich wieder vergessen ) normale Leitung...nachdem ich mir beide Leitung während eines Wutanfalls beim Autoverladen abgeknickt habe  bin ich nun wieder zurück auf Stahlflex und bilde mir ein die Bremse fühlt sich so verändert wieder deutlich besser/ kräftiger an


OK, Danke 
Kann noch jemand der gewechselt hat was dazu sagen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. März 2016)

@Helius67 Extreme Sachen würde ich(!) so nicht fahren. Vom Gefühl her ist die Reibung und somit auch die Temperatureinleitung (Reibungshitze beim Bremsen) zu weit in den Stegen der Bremsscheibe. Außerdem hats Du natürlich auch noch Abrieb an den Stegen, wo mMn kein Abrieb hingehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (6. März 2016)

Bremsbelag ist von Hope, Scheibe ist von Hope. Hope selber scheint das anders zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. März 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Bremsbelag ist von Hope, Scheibe ist von Hope. Hope selber scheint das anders zu sehen.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Auf der Hope-WebSite werden Beläge nicht unterstützt. Könnte ja auch ein Fehler auf der WebSite des besagten Onlinehändler sein.
@Helius67 Stehen den beide Bezeichnungen (E4/M4) auf der Verpackung?


----------



## Helius67 (6. März 2016)

Originalverpackung


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. März 2016)

Meine Beläge haben nur eine Bezeichnung.

Welche Bezeichnung steht auf Deiner Bremsscheibe?


----------



## mssc (6. März 2016)

Die 220NG Beläge von Trickstuff (oder die der alten Shimano XT 4-Kolben) hätten die selbe Größe, wie die alten M4-Beläge. Falls du wieder die selbe Größe willst...


----------



## Helius67 (7. März 2016)

Ist denn mit Einführung der tech 3 e4 
auch der Reibring der Scheibe größer geworden ?
Das die Stege mit abgerieben werden halt ich auch für bedenklich. Ich besorge mir wohl Beläge in der alten Größe ( Koolstop oder ähnliches )

Viele Grüße 
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (7. März 2016)

Betreffend Reibring kann ich dir jetzt nicht helfen, eine Frage hätte ich aber: werden mit den (alten) originalen Belägen die Kolben komplett abgedeckt? Kann ich am Foto leider nicht genau erkennen...
Mit den alten Belägen ist an der Innenseite der Reibfläche aber auch etwas über geblieben, oder sieht das nur so aus?

Ein Kompromiss (falls du die größeren Beläge verwenden willst) wäre evtl., den Sattel einfach nach außen zu spacern.... dann bleibt halt wahrscheinlich am Belag ein ungenutzter Bereich.. 

Probier mal die Trickstuff, gefallen mir deutlich besser als die originalen. An der E4 hab ich nur das Problem, dass sie "zu kurz" sind, d.h. die Kolben sind nicht komplett abgedeckt und an der Scheibe bleibt ein Streifen ungenutzt... (daher meine Frage oben)


----------



## Helius67 (7. März 2016)

Ich werde heute Abend mal nachschauen


----------



## Brainman (7. März 2016)

Helius67 schrieb:


> Ist denn mit Einführung der tech 3 e4
> auch der Reibring der Scheibe größer geworden ?
> Das die Stege mit abgerieben werden halt ich auch für bedenklich. Ich besorge mir wohl Beläge in der alten Größe ( Koolstop oder ähnliches )
> 
> ...


Nein, ist er nicht. Mach es halt so das du dir alten Beläge für Mono M4/XT755/Grimeca besorgst.
z.B. Swiss Stop: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SwissStop-Sh...652952?hash=item1eaca720d8:g:UlcAAOSwv9hW3VEk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. März 2016)

Helius67 schrieb:


> Ist denn mit Einführung der tech 3 e4
> auch der Reibring der Scheibe größer geworden ?
> ...


Wie hoch ist Dein Reibring? An der aktuellen Floating Scheibe stehen bei mir die E4-Beläge jedenfalls nicht über.


----------



## DAKAY (7. März 2016)

Ich habe gestern Abend mal angefangen meine neuen Bremsen zu montieren. Vorne ging alles easy, auch der Druckpunkt usw. scheint mir OK. Hinten jedoch ist der Druckpunkt mit der noch ungekürzten und original befüllten Leitung sehr schwammig. Beim Versuch den Bremssattel noch genauer auszurichten viel mir auf, dass sich nur der innere Belag bewegt.  ich habe bei ausgebauten Belägen die Kolben raus gepumpt, diese kommen aber sehr ungleichmäßig heraus. Einer erst nachdem ich die anderen  zurückgehalten habe. Ist das normal, oder sollte ich die Kolben gleich mal Ölen? Reicht hierfür DOT aus oder muss ich mir Silikonöl besorgen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. März 2016)

DOT reicht, hält aber nicht lange vor. Silikonöl hat da mMn das besser Ergebniss.


----------



## DocThrasher (7. März 2016)

Für die HOPE V2 gibbet nix von Tr!ckstuff, oder?


----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> DOT reicht, hält aber nicht lange vor. Silikonöl hat da mMn das besser Ergebniss.



Ich schwöre ja auf das DOT-compatible grease von Avid. Hält recht lang und lässt sich gut applizieren. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Helius67 (7. März 2016)

Der Reibring meiner Scheibe hat eine Höhe von 15 mm.
Und mit den alten Belägen sind die Kolben nicht ganz abgedeckt....


----------



## maxissmo (8. März 2016)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie man die Geberkolben Dichtung einer Tech3 Gebereinheit wechselt?! Müssen die Dichtungen zum einbau über den kolben geschoben und somit recht stark gedehnt werden oder gibts da eine andere möglichkeit? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (8. März 2016)

Einfach drüber stülpen. Kannst auch noch ein wenig Silikonfett drauf schmieren damit es besser flutscht.
Die Dichtungen sind recht elastisch, da kann nichts passieren.


----------



## maxissmo (9. März 2016)

Dichtungen gingen problemlos rauf, allerdings hab ich sie auch gleich wieder zerstört weil der Kolben samt Dichtungen einfach nicht rein zu kriegen war .. Gibts da einen Trick oder so?! Einführhilfe?


----------



## NomadTom (9. März 2016)

maxissmo schrieb:


> gleich wieder zerstört weil der Kolben samt Dichtungen einfach nicht rein zu kriegen war .. Gibts da einen Trick oder so?! Einführhilfe?


ist ärgerlich sowas. Hattest Du die Dichtungen auch richtig auf den Geber gemacht und nicht vielleicht vertauscht? Gebergehäuse mit DOT eingeschmiert? Du kannst dir auch eine Einfädelhilfe selber basteln, Klarsichtfolie zurechtschneiden und daraus einen Trichter bauen und zuerst ein wenig in das Gebergehäuse stecken. Mit DOT einschmieren bei Gebergehäuse und Geber nicht vergessen und dann vorsichtig den Geberkolben reinschieben.


----------



## maxissmo (10. März 2016)

hab ich alles versucht.. dichtungen waren sicher richtig drauf, trotzdem keine chance. die dichtung muss sich dann beim reinschieben an einerstelle verklemmt haben und ging kaputt. ich werd versuchen ein passendes röhrchen zu finden dass sich als einführhilfe eignet, mit folie hats auch nicht funktioniert. hab gehofft das gäbe es einen trick oder sowas...
trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Aalex (24. März 2016)

mal eine allgemeine Frage:

kann es sein, dass die roten originalbeläge der hope keinen pfifferling wert sind? 

beißen wollten die so gar nicht, druckpunkt auch eher bescheiden. habe nun irgenwelche gesinterten mit kupferplatte drin (glaub von der alten xt) und die sind lichtjahre viel besser. 

War ein anz schöner Krampf, habe meine E4 ja eloxieren lassen und das Entlüften hat ein bisschen lang gedauert


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. März 2016)

Jup, das war hier auch schon Thema.


----------



## Brainman (24. März 2016)

Aalex schrieb:


> habe meine E4 ja eloxieren lassen



Zeigen


----------



## Aalex (24. März 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Zeigen














am rad dann demnächst


----------



## Martin1508 (24. März 2016)

Yeah haw! Sieht das geil aus. Schick bitte Bilder zu Hope. Die sollen das in Serie anbieten. Stealth Look at its best.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (24. März 2016)

@Aalex das sieht echt Hammer aus. Bin gespannt auf die komplett montierte Bremse.


----------



## danchoize (24. März 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Yeah haw! Sieht das geil aus. Schick bitte Bilder zu Hope. Die sollen das in Serie anbieten. Stealth Look at its best.


Dann sollen sie aber bitte auch ihre geschmacklosen Lasergrafiken gleich weglassen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. März 2016)

Aalex schrieb:


> ...
> am rad dann demnächst


Welches wird damit geadelt?


----------



## marv100 (24. März 2016)

Hast du die Kolben Deckel auch eloxieren lassen und wie gut hat das geklappt


----------



## Aalex (24. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie aber bitte auch ihre geschmacklosen Lasergrafiken gleich weglassen.



wegen der gravuren hab ichs gemacht.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welches wird damit geadelt?



mein Enduro 29



marv100 schrieb:


> Hast du die Kolben Deckel auch eloxieren lassen und wie gut hat das geklappt



Ne, die hab ich sein lassen, genauso wie die kleinen Ärmchen, die den Geberkolben betätigen. Bei den Bore Caps war mir das zu heiß.


----------



## DAKAY (27. März 2016)

Fahre jetzt seit kurzem ja auch eine Tech E4 am Rune, und bin begeistert. Nach der bekannt längeren Einfahrzeit tut sie nun genau was sie soll. Und fühlt sich dabei auch noch extrem gut an. Das kürzen der Leitungen habe ich etwas vor mir her geschoben, hat aber tatsächlich geklappt ohne entlüften zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (30. März 2016)

Hey Leute. 
Ich brauch für meine e4 neue Beläge. 
Hab momentan die original organischen drauf.
Bei mtb News im Test wird gesagt die gesinterten Beläge hätten mehr biss. 
Wie ist eure Erfahrung so mit der Hope Bremse?
Welcher Belag hat am meisten Biss? 
Lg. Marc 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## danchoize (30. März 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Ich brauch für meine e4 neue Beläge.
> Hab momentan die original organischen drauf.
> Bei mtb News im Test wird gesagt die gesinterten Beläge hätten mehr biss.
> ...


Nimm die originalen Sinter. Wirst dich wundern wenn du bisher mit den organischen unterwegs wast...


----------



## mssc (30. März 2016)

Meine Erfahrung:
- Hope organisch: nicht die super Bremse die ich erwartet hätte, nach langen Abfahrten schauts mit dem Einfinger-Stoppie eher schlecht aus
- Hope Sinter: deutlich besser, der ultra brutale Stopper wird sie damit aber auch nicht
- Trickstuff NG (Cleg/XT/M4 Belag): gefällt mir am besten von der Bremsleistung her, noch nirgends wirklich an die Grenzen gebracht, quietschen aber meistens etwas und sind ca. 2mm niedriger, d.h. sie passen nicht ganz zu den Scheiben

Alle mit Hope Scheiben gefahren (203/183) am 29er Bike, meistens um die 105-110kg Systemgewicht... 
Demnächst wechsle ich mal auf Trickstuff vo+hi und Magura Storm Scheiben, mal schauen wie das funktioniert..


----------



## srsly (30. März 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die organischen Hope auch eher grottig. 
Die gesinterten finde ich eigentlich recht gut, bei Nässe bisserl laut und etwas aggressiv zur Scheibe.
Am besten gefallen mir eigentlich die organischen von KoolStop. Man darf sie allerdings nicht zu spät wechseln. Mir ist es jetzt schon zwei mal passiert, dass sich der Restbelag plötzlich von der Trägerplatte gelöst hat, als sie auf etwa Feder-Dicke abgefahren waren. . Kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob das für alle Chargen zutrifft. Die betroffenen Beläge hatte ich gleichzeitig gekauft.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. März 2016)

Ich hatte auch mit den Trickstoff NG (250?) die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ohne Quietschen..


----------



## colton (1. April 2016)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Für die HOPE V2 gibbet nix von Tr!ckstuff, oder?


Sind an deinen V2 Sättel die Tech 3 Hebel montiert?
Diese Kombination geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf.

Die kleinere Gesamtfläche der V2-Kolben müsste einen kürzeren Leerweg ergeben, im Vergleich zur Fläche der E4-Kolben.
Hab ich da einen Denkfehler?

Die Bremsleistung wäre ev. nicht viel schlechter (Bremsscheibe mit breiterer Reibfläche) im Vergleich zur 4-Kolbenzange?

Gibt es Nachteile gegenüber den neueren Bremszangen?
   -beim Entlüften
   -öfters Kolben mobilisieren durch den grösseren Umfang

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombination?

Danke euch für die Hilfe


----------



## jokoklaas (3. April 2016)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo man einen neuen Kolben für einen e4 Bremssattel bekommt oder jemand weis, der mir den Sattel reparieren kann!?
Mir sind ecken aus dem Kolben gebrochen. Außerdem bekomme ich diesen nicht mehr zurückgedrückt.

Danke schonmal..


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. April 2016)

ich glaube, das hier müsste was für dich sein

Edit: ne Blödsinn, ist nur ein Dichtungssatz.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. April 2016)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo man einen neuen Kolben für einen e4 Bremssattel bekommt oder jemand weis, der mir den Sattel reparieren kann!?
> Mir sind ecken aus dem Kolben gebrochen. Außerdem bekomme ich diesen nicht mehr zurückgedrückt.
> ...


Du kannst es auch selber machen.
Ist echt nicht schwer.
- Alte Bremskolben mit dem Hebel rauspumpen.
- Ggf. auch die Dichtung wechseln.
- DOT nachfüllen.
- Neuen Bremskolben reindrücken.
- entlüften.
Wie es geht steht im Detail hier drin:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf

Bremskolben:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...roupID=-1&query=Hope+Caliper+Piston&x=19&y=20


----------



## FlorianDue (9. April 2016)

Hab ein Problem mit meiner V4  am Hinterrad.
Bei weniger starken Bremsungen brummt und vibriert es fürchterlich.
V4 (Sinter oder normaler Belag ist egal, beide machen das Geräusch).
180 mm Storm Bremsscheibe
Trek Session 9.9
Ich gehe davon aus, dass irgendwas in Resonanz gerät.
Mein Plan ist die Scheibe auf 203 zu vergrößern, um die Eigenfrequenz zu verändern.
Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tipp?`
Danke und Gruß,
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. April 2016)

Scheibe & Beläge mal mit Spiritus abwaschen. Dann könntest noch den Bremssattel mal sauber ausrichten...


----------



## Brainman (9. April 2016)

Ich würde auch vermuten das der Bremssattel nicht 100% ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## danchoize (10. April 2016)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem mit meiner V4  am Hinterrad.
> Bei weniger starken Bremsungen brummt und vibriert es fürchterlich.
> V4 (Sinter oder normaler Belag ist egal, beide machen das Geräusch).
> 180 mm Storm Bremsscheibe
> ...


Storm oder Storm SL?

Hatte auch mal eine weile die SL drauf und die großen Löcher bringen das System zum vibrieren.


----------



## FlorianDue (10. April 2016)

Normale Storm, Scheibe und Bremsbeläge sind natürlich sauber und ausgerichtet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2016)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Normale Storm, Scheibe und Bremsbeläge sind natürlich sauber und ausgerichtet.


Auch vermeintlich 'saubere' Beläge und Scheiben können von einem Spiritusbad profitieren. Gerade hinten nebelt's gern mal beim Kettenschmieren an Stellen, wo's garnicht passt.

Es werden nicht die Beläge sondern die Zange(!) -am Besten mit demontierten Belägen- nach Lichtspalt ausrichten. 
Dann wird's.


----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2016)

hey,
habe zum 1. mal seit gut 2 jahren ein ernsthaftes problem mit meiner t3e4. am vr hat sie teilweise fast vollständig blokiert. auch gar nicht unbedingt in der abfahrt, sondern eher im tal. waren ganz klassische mittelgebirgstrails, also nichts außergewohnlich hartes für die bremse.
hebel am geber konnte man fast gar nicht mehr bewegen, als ob das system komplett unter druck gestanden ist. und dann gings wieder bis zur nächsten abfahrt usw. ist auch nichts zw. den belägen od. kolben gewesen, was evtl. hätte blockieren könnte.
kolben mobilisieren? mußte ich bisher noch nicht machen. od. könnte es was anderes sein?


----------



## Brainman (10. April 2016)

Wie lange warst du insgesamt unterwegs ?
Nach mehreren Stunden fahren bzw. Bremsen wird das ganze halt wärmer und die Bremse macht zu.
Das passiert halt nicht nur bei Dauerabfahrten sondern kann auch auf längeren Touren vorkommen.


----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2016)

war ne ganz gemütliche sonntags runde mit kumpels und einigen pausen. davon kanns eigtl. nicht kommen.
ok. die abfahrten waren teils schon ganz schön steil, technisch und verblockt.
die ist aber schon ganz anders rangenommen worden. ohne zicken.
deshalb bin ich ja so verwundert.
ich werde das auf meiner nächste hausrunde mal beobachten.
vlt. wars ja die frühlingssonne.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2016)

Wann zuletzt neu befüllt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2016)

noch nie. war bisher (fast) die völlige sorglos-bremse. beläge halt tauschen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. April 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> noch nie. war bisher (fast) die völlige sorglos-bremse. beläge halt tauschen.


Dann würde ich der Bremse mal das volle Programm geben


----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2016)

ok. habs fast schon befürchtet.
aber wat mut dat mut.
danke mal...


----------



## neurofibrill (12. April 2016)

moin,
ich nochmal...
habt ihr mir vlt. einen tip für ein günstiges entlüftungsset für meine t3e3?
spritzen, dot5.1, silikonspray, bleedblock, bremsenreiniger...(hab ich was vergessen???)

edit fragt ob der heinzelmann von trickstuff passt (nicht günstig, aber variabel?)???


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. April 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ... entlüftungsset für meine t3e3?
> spritzen, dot5.1, silikonspray, bleedblock, bremsenreiniger...(hab ich was vergessen???)
> ...


Was hast' vor? OP am offenen Herzen? 
Ein Schlauch auf den Nippel an der Bremszange, oberen Deckel ab, DOT einfüllen, Druck aufbauen, Hebel halten und unten auf- und wieder zudrehen -und gut ist. Hope ist da echt easy.

Ach, ich sehe gerade: t3e3? Kenne ich ja noch garnicht.


----------



## srsly (12. April 2016)

Ich würde gar kein Set kaufen. Bissl Schlauch ausm Baumarkt, ne Plastikflasche fürs alte DOT und evtl. ne Einwegspritze aus der Apotheke, geht aber auch ohne, ist ja nur um den Ausgleichsbehälter zwischendurch wieder zu füllen. Im Demo-Video macht's der Hope-Techniker ohne Spritze. "Bleedblock" braucht's auch nicht, aber im Zweifelsfall reicht auch n Stück MDF ^^
Dauert vielleicht nen Ticken länger, als das DOT vom Sattel aus mit Spritze durchzupumpen, dafür geht's auch problemlos mal aufm Parkplatz vom Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (12. April 2016)

Bedenke der T 3 Behälter neigt sich Richtung Rahmenmitte.  Ich hab dafür den Lenker gelöst und solange gedreht bis die AGB waagerecht waren.  Meine bescheide Erfahrung entgegen der Hope Videos


----------



## Middlfrank (13. April 2016)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Bedenke der T 3 Behälter neigt sich Richtung Rahmenmitte.  Ich hab dafür den Lenker gelöst und solange gedreht bis die AGB waagerecht waren.  Meine bescheide Erfahrung entgegen der Hope Videos


Oder das Bike leicht geneigt an die Wand o. ä. anlehnen, bis der Ausgleichsbehälter waagrecht ist. Da muß man nicht mal den Lenker lösen mMn. Das geht echt so easy bei Hope. Ein Stück Schlauch und eine Plastikflasche und gut ist


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. April 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Oder das Bike leicht geneigt an die Wand o. ä. anlehnen, bis der Ausgleichsbehälter waagrecht ist. Da muß man nicht mal den Lenker lösen mMn. Das geht echt so easy bei Hope. Ein Stück Schlauch und eine Plastikflasche und gut ist


Ok auch ne Variante Mit dem Schlauch und Plastikflache stimm ich zu . 
Meine vorgehensweise inklu kürzen .
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech3-v4-e4-x2.664664/page-45#post-13356160


----------



## Datenwurm (13. April 2016)

Hallo erstmal hier im Hope Forum,

nachdem ich vor 2 Jahren schon die Shimano Saint am Vorderrad gegen die e4t3 ersetzt habe, wird es jetzt auch Zeit die XT am Hinterrad gegen eine e4t3 in purple zu ersetzen. Schnauze voll von schwammigen Druckpunkten, Undichtigkeit, fehlende Bremskraft...
Als ich jetzt voller Freude die e4 fürs Hinterrad bestellen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass es jetzt neue Scheiben gibt mit Durchmesser 180/183/185mm. Welche passt denn wirklich auch zur e4t3? Die 185mm könnte ich wahrscheinlich mit einer Unterlegscheibe aufm Adapter passend machen. 180mm könnte zu knapp werden mit der Auflagefläche des Belages an der Scheibe. Die 183er Scheibe ist schlecht zu bekommen, dürfte aber der von Hope vorgesehene Standard sein, oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. April 2016)

Mit dem richtigen Adapter passt und funktioniert jeder Scheibendurchmesser -oder was willst Du wissen?


----------



## Brainman (13. April 2016)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal hier im Hope Forum,
> 
> nachdem ich vor 2 Jahren schon die Shimano Saint am Vorderrad gegen die e4t3 ersetzt habe, wird es jetzt auch Zeit die XT am Hinterrad gegen eine e4t3 in purple zu ersetzen. Schnauze voll von schwammigen Druckpunkten, Undichtigkeit, fehlende Bremskraft...
> Als ich jetzt voller Freude die e4 fürs Hinterrad bestellen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass es jetzt neue Scheiben gibt mit Durchmesser 180/183/185mm. Welche passt denn wirklich auch zur e4t3? Die 185mm könnte ich wahrscheinlich mit einer Unterlegscheibe aufm Adapter passend machen. 180mm könnte zu knapp werden mit der Auflagefläche des Belages an der Scheibe. Die 183er Scheibe ist schlecht zu bekommen, dürfte aber der von Hope vorgesehene Standard sein, oder?


Hängt von der Aufnahme ab die du an der Gabel / dem Rahmen hast.
Wenn du z.B. eine 160mm PM Aufnahme am Rahmen hast brauchst du für eine 180er Scheibe halt einen PM+20 Adapter, für eine 183er Scheibe einen +23mm Adapter usw. Hat also unterm Strich nicht mit dem Bremssattel zu tun.


----------



## Datenwurm (13. April 2016)

Naja, ich habe noch verschiedene Adapter aus den letzten Jahren von Avid, Shimano, Hope... 
Welche Scheibengröße aus dem 18xmm Bereich hat Hope vorgesehen mit Hope Adapter (IS am Rahmen)?


----------



## Brainman (13. April 2016)

Für eine 180er Scheibe sowas z.B.
https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Adapter-IS-PM-40-mm-HR-180-rear
Du must keinen Hope Adapter nehmen.


----------



## Datenwurm (13. April 2016)

Danke. Bestellung ist raus. Falls jemand eine XT HR Bremse braucht, ich habe jetzt eine übrig


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. April 2016)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Danke. Bestellung ist raus. Falls jemand eine XT HR Bremse braucht, ich habe jetzt eine übrig


http://www.schrott24.de/schrott-verkaufen/aluminium.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (22. April 2016)

Soo, jetzt auch am Hinterrad eine E4 in purple. Ein paar Sachen sind mir aufgefallen:
Die mitgelieferten Schrauben zur Befestigung des Bremssattels am Adapter bzw. Rahmen hatten am Schraubenkopf in Richtung Gewinde einen leichten Grad. So ist bei der Montage schon das Eloxal beschädigt worden :/ Mit einer feinen Feile ging der Grad zwar einfach zu entfernen, aber sowas darf nicht vorkommen in dem Preissegment. Auch die Bohrlöcher im Bremshebel (da wo der Bremsfinger anliegt) haben teilweise einen Grad. Bei der 2 Jahre alten E4 waren sowohl Schrauben als auch Hebel diesbezüglich besser verarbeitet.

Am Adapter von Formula IS auf 180mm musste ich auf etwa 3mm Länge 1,5mm abfeilen, damit der Sattel nicht aufliegt. Ist kein Problem, nur falls jemand auch diese Kombination fahren möchte. Mit 183mm Scheibe statt der 180mm Scheibe kann man wahrscheinlich einfach eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Sattel legen, dann sollte das auch passen. 

Die große Faszination kam dann nach dem Ausrichten der Beläge zur Scheibe. Exakt der selbe Druckpunkt bei gleicher Griffweite wie am Vorderrad (dort 2 Jahre alte E4 montiert). Bei fast allen Bremsen die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren gefahren bin ist es fast unmöglich vorn und hinten das selbe Druckpunktgefühl hinzubekommen. Ich bin da sehr empfindlich und will mein Cockpit sehr genau eingestellt haben. 

Was mir in dem Zusammenhang an einem anderem Fahrrad noch aufgefallen ist: ich habe E4 Bremsbeläge, die bei den meisten Shops als kompatibel mit der M4 angegeben sind, an eine M4 montiert mit 180mm PM Aufnahme am Hinterbau. Dort verklemmt sich der in Fahrtrichtung gesehen linke Belag am Rahmen. Die E4 Beläge sind ein ganzes Stück Höher als die der M4. Auch hier hat die Feile geholfen die Ecke der Trägerplatte abzufeilen - dann passt alles.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. April 2016)

Ich fahre die e4 zur Zeit mit den tech Hebeln. Nun überlege ich die Race Hebel mal zu testen. Vorteil den ich da sehe ist die Optik und das Gewicht,
Nachteil die verstellmöglichkeiten am Hebel.
Wie ist es ansonsten subjektiv vom bremsen? Schlechter, besser, gleich?
Gibt es sonst wichtige pro oder contra Punkte?


----------



## Brainman (24. April 2016)

Die Verstellbarkeit am Hebel habe ich bei den Race Hebeln nie vermisst. Da ich die Race Hebel knackiger eingestellt bekomme als die Tech Hebel fehlt mir da nichts und die Hebel weite hat man ja per Inbus. Das subjektive Bremsen ist gleich bis besser, finde ich jedenfalls. Ansonsten, sieht gut aus und schön kleine Hebel


----------



## bobtailoner (24. April 2016)

Klingt so wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## Middlfrank (24. April 2016)

Ist zwar bekloppt, aber irgendwie stinkt mir, dass "meine" geliebte Tech3 E4 beim letzten Test 03/16 einer Bikebravo zwar ein "Sehr gut" erhalten, aber bei der Bremskraft so schlecht weggekommen ist. Zumal mit den organischen Belägen getestet wurde. Die Sinter sollen ja kräftiger sein und ich hab sie auch schon montiert, konnte aber leider noch nicht testen.
Bei der mit getesteten MT5 wurde komplett unterschlagen, dass man zum Belagwechsel das Laufrad ausbauen muss (mMn 1-2 Punkte Abzug bei Ergonomie) und Optik ist FÜR MICH sehr langweilig.
Einzig die Direttissima würde mich aufgrund der Optik, Dosierbarkeit und hohen Bremskraft reizen. Aber sehr hohe Bremskraft muss man auch erstmal dosiert auf den Boden bringen (können) ...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> ... aber irgendwie stinkt mir, dass "meine" geliebte Tech3 E4 beim letzten Test 03/16 einer Bikebravo zwar ein "Sehr gut" erhalten, aber bei der Bremskraft so schlecht weggekommen ist. ...


Was kümmert es die Eiche...


----------



## mssc (24. April 2016)

Trickstuff 220ng Beläge montieren, noch besser als die Hope Sinter..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2016)

Sind die 220ng nicht für die M4?


----------



## mssc (24. April 2016)

Passen auch bei der E4... wenn einen nicht stört, dass sie nicht so hoch wie die originalen Beläge sind und die Kolben nicht komplett abgedeckt sind... war bei der M4 aber scheinbar auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (25. April 2016)

Was mich wundert ist, dass keiner der drittanbieter auf die Idee kommt Beläge für die E4 anzubieten die wirklich passen... 

Sorry, aber Beläge die nur so lala passen und nicht mal die Kolben abdecken, kommen mir nicht ans Rad bzw die Bremse. 



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (25. April 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand von denen gehört?


https://www.uberbikecomponents.com/view-product/Uberbike-Hope-E4-Race-Matrix-Disc-Brake-Pads

P. S.  4 Paar gibt's günstiger, jemand an einer sammelbestellung interessiert?  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (25. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Beläge die nur so lala passen und nicht mal die Kolben abdecken, kommen mir nicht ans Rad bzw die Bremse.



Wenn das bei der M4 serienmäßig nicht genauso gewesen wäre, hätte ich da auch mehr Skrupel, aber so...


----------



## Dakeyras (25. April 2016)

Was heisst Skrupel... Ich seh es einfach nicht ein so viel Geld für eine Bremse auszugeben und mich dann mit schlechter Passform der Beläge bzw anderer reibfläche rumzuärgern.

So schlimm sind die originalen Beläge nicht, dass ich was kaufen muss was nicht passt...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Middlfrank (25. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von denen gehört?
> 
> 
> https://www.uberbikecomponents.com/view-product/Uberbike-Hope-E4-Race-Matrix-Disc-Brake-Pads
> ...


Jo, da ich ein von Natur aus neugieriger Zeitgenossen bin, würd ich mitmachen


----------



## Brainman (25. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> So schlimm sind die originalen Beläge nicht, dass ich was kaufen muss was nicht passt...



Sehe ich ähnlich. Die Beläge von Hope sind jetzt nicht so schlecht das man krampfhaft nach anderen suchen muss.
Entgegen der breiten Masse hier komme ich mit den organischen ganz gut klar, ansonsten nehme ich die gesinterten.
Und das wichtigste ist "sie passen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (26. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von denen gehört?
> 
> 
> https://www.uberbikecomponents.com/view-product/Uberbike-Hope-E4-Race-Matrix-Disc-Brake-Pads
> ...



Wenn du ordentlich passen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Dakeyras (26. April 2016)

Kann ich vorher nicht sagen. Aber da die Beläge speziell für die E4 sind nehme ich mal an, dass die passen. 

Wieviel möchtest du denn? 2 paar? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1206 (26. April 2016)

Jupp 2 Paar. Also 1x für vorne und 1x für hinten.


----------



## Dakeyras (26. April 2016)

Alles klar. Mach ich. Dann sind wir schon bei 6 Paar. 

Da bräuchten wir am besten noch jemanden der 2 Paar abnimmt, damit wir 2 viererpacks bestellen können. 

Damit wären wir dann bei 23 € pro 2 Paar inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands 

Will nicht noch wer? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAKAY (26. April 2016)

Habe meine Bremse gerade erst eingefahren, bin aber gespannt wie sich die Teile bei euch machen.


----------



## Dennis32 (26. April 2016)

Ich würde die auch antesten. 
Brauche eh noch Ersatz für Saalbach... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## srsly (26. April 2016)

Bin auch schonmal gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen 
Die Beläge wollte ich mal in der V4 antesten, wenn mein Koolstop-Vorrat zur Neige geht. Auf Pinkbike schwören n paar auf die Dinger ^^


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Will nicht noch wer?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


Ich nehme auch 2paar also eines für vo u Hi..


----------



## DAKAY (26. April 2016)

Hop, was soll´s, bestell mir auch 2 Paar mit.


----------



## Dakeyras (26. April 2016)

sehr cool, dann fass ich mal zusammen:

Middlfrank
Dennis32
Alex1206
Dakay
bikefun2009
und meine Wenigkeit

sind mit je 2 Paar Race matrix Belägen für die E4 dabei. Ergo 3x den 4er Pack

damit sind wir bei gesamtkosten von 23 € pro 2 Beläge inklusive Weiterversand als Maxibrief in D (ich hab jetzt mal von 22,53€ aufgerundet als verpackungs- und aufwandspauschale  hoffe das ist okay für euch).

Wenns recht ist, würde ich das Geld gern vorher per Paypal oder Überweisung haben (nicht dass ich am Ende mit 12 Paar Belägen dasitze  )
Ich schick euch dann noch per PN meine Daten; ihr schickt mir bitte die jeweilige Versandadresse zurück.

Falls noch weitere Interessenten dazukommen: Um bei den Konditionen zu bleiben, brauchen wir eine gerade Anzahl an Interessenten, da die Einzelpackungen teurer sind. Falls es doch eine ungerade Anzahl wird, muss sich dann der zuletzt gemeldete entscheiden, ob er die Beläge zu den schlechteren Konditionen nimmt (ca 27€ pro 2 Paar inkl. Versand), oder ob er aussteigt.

beste Grüße
Georg

EDIT: Die E4 Beläge passen nicht in die V4. ich kann gern auch V4 beläge mitbestellen. Die gibts aber leider nicht im 4er Pack, so dass dort dann auch 27€ pro Paar anfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (27. April 2016)

Danke dir an dieser Stelle schon mal das du die Bestellung für uns gemeinsam machst  Finde ich super


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. April 2016)

Kann mich Alex1206 nur anschliessen ! Danke dir dafür


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2016)

kein Problem. Ist zum Glück ja kein großer Aufwand. 

Die aktuelle Liste sieht so aus:

jeweils 2 Paar Beläge für die E4 für:
Middlfrank
Dennis32
Alex1206
Dakay
und meine Wenigkeit

und 2 Paar Beläge für die V4 für
bikefun2009

d.h. wir bräuchten noch wen, der 2 Paar Beläge für die E4 abnimmt, damit wir das 4erPack vollbekommen.

Gibts noch wen Kurzentschlosssenen? Kommt schon, 23€ für 2 Paar ist nicht zu schlagen. fast soviel kostet beim original 1 Paar.

Falls sich keiner findet, würde ich trotzdem 3 4er Packs bestellen. die 2 übrigen Paar gehen dann vielleicht in den Bikemarkt...

beste Grüße
Georg


----------



## phi-lip (27. April 2016)

Na dann nehme ich auch noch zwei Paar für die E4


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2016)

sehr schön, hast ne pn.

und hier die aktuelle Liste:

jeweils 2 Paar Beläge für die E4 für:
Middlfrank
Dennis32
Alex1206
Dakay
Phi-lip
und meine Wenigkeit

und 2 Paar Beläge für die V4 für
bikefun2009


----------



## Alex1206 (27. April 2016)

Bald gibt es weiteren Mengenrabatt  Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Dinger funktionieren. Mit den Organischen bin ich nicht ganz so happy weil die Handkräfte mit der Zeit doch höher werden.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2016)

bis jetzt passts noch, aber ab einer bestimmten menge könnten auch die versandkosten steigen....


----------



## n4ppel (27. April 2016)

Alternativ gibt es auch noch wirklich passende Beläge von EBC, neben den von Uberbike. Über die Qualität/Performance kann ich allerdings nichts sagen
Hier Maße vom Uk Shop
http://www.ebcbrakes-webshop.co.uk/view.aspx?type=mtb&vrm=&pid=60545737
Gibt es aber auch aus dem deutschen Shop, da sind die Infos zu den Maßen nicht hinterlegt
http://www.ebc-brakes.de/start.php5?&page=artikel&Shop=3&DetailsOn=CFA647R#CFA647R

Die EBC Nummer ist CFA647


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2016)

So die Bestellung ist raus. Lieferdatum 4.-10. Mai... mal sehen wann es ankommt

Leider hat Paypal einen absolut beschissenen Wechselkurs zugrundegelegt, der deutlich von den bei ebay angezeigten €-Preisen abweicht.
Wäre es für euch okay mir noch 1 € nachzusenden, da ich sonst miese mache was Versand und Verpackung angeht?

beste Grüße
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (27. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> So die Bestellung ist raus. Lieferdatum 4.-10. Mai... mal sehen wann es ankommt
> 
> Leider hat Paypal einen absolut beschissenen Wechselkurs zugrundegelegt, der deutlich von den bei ebay angezeigten €-Preisen abweicht.
> Wäre es für euch okay mir noch 1 € nachzusenden, da ich sonst miese mache was Versand und Verpackung angeht?
> ...


Done.


----------



## Dennis32 (27. April 2016)

Jo, habe auch nochmal was nachgeschoben  

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Middlfrank (27. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> So die Bestellung ist raus. Lieferdatum 4.-10. Mai... mal sehen wann es ankommt
> 
> Leider hat Paypal einen absolut beschissenen Wechselkurs zugrundegelegt, der deutlich von den bei ebay angezeigten €-Preisen abweicht.
> Wäre es für euch okay mir noch 1 € nachzusenden, da ich sonst miese mache was Versand und Verpackung angeht?
> ...


Geht klar !


----------



## Dakeyras (27. April 2016)

Grazie mille! Danke für euer Verständnis. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Paypal so ungünstig rechnet, was das angeht. 

Beste Grüße 
Georg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Middlfrank (27. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Grazie mille! Danke für euer Verständnis. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Paypal so ungünstig rechnet, was das angeht.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Georg
> ...


Trotzdem bleiben die Beläge günstig und wir alle sind dir für die Abwicklung dankbar 
Wenn die dann sogar noch taugen, umso besser


----------



## Dakeyras (28. April 2016)

Danke nochmal an alle fürs nachlegen. 
Die Beläge wurden übrigens schon von uberbike-components verschickt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (28. April 2016)

War nicht früher der PayPal-Versand an Freunde komplett umsonst? Kostet mittlerweile 0,37 € für einen Versand von 1,-- €.


----------



## Dakeyras (28. April 2016)

Ehrlich? So n Mist! Ging das den anderen auch so? 
Dachte auch das Geld an Freunde gebührenfrei ist... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1206 (28. April 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ehrlich? So n Mist! Ging das den anderen auch so?
> Dachte auch das Geld an Freunde gebührenfrei ist...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (28. April 2016)

Ich glaub ich weiß woran es liegt. Du hast nicht zufällig über Kreditkarte gezahlt. Da fallen anscheinend 1,9% +0,35€ an. Sorry, wusste ich vorher nicht... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1206 (28. April 2016)

Habe ich weil nur die hinterlegt ist das mir da nix drauf passiert. Jetzt weiß ich auch woran das liegt. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Mai 2016)

@Dakeyras Vielen Dank Georg! Die Bremsbeläge waren heut im Kasten!  Und dankesehr für deine Mühe und fixe Zusendung  Falls du noch mal Bestellen wirst, darfste sehr gerne anfragen   Als Bikemarkt Bewertung ein ganz klares +!!  LG Peter


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön.  freut mich dass alles geklappt hat. 

Werde die Beläge heute Abend mal testen. Montiert und eingebremst sind sie schon. Erster Eindruck : Initial mehr Biss als Hope organisch und Hope Sinter. Der Rest wird sich auf den trails zeigen... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (8. Mai 2016)

Soooo... kurzes Resumee nach der ersten Tour:

Die Uberbikes Beläge haben deutlich mehr Biss als die Hope Sinter, deutlich weniger benötigte Handkraft. Die Dosierbarkeit leidet etwas, die Bremse wird etwas digitaler. Allerdings sind die Finger nach steilen, bremsintensiven Abfahrten entspannter 
Zur Standfestigkeit kann ich nichts Negatives berichten, allerdings haben wir hier auch maximal 250 hm am Stück bergab. Aber selbst auf steilen Abfahrten, bei denen man die Bremse nicht wirklich aufmachen kann (ich zumindest nicht) konnte ich keine nachlassende Bremsleistung feststellen.

einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Teile zwitschern sehr intensiv; lauter als Hope Sinter. Und das, obwohl ich bisher nur im Trockenen unterwegs war....

berichtet mal wie sich die Teile bei euch so schlagen.

vg
Georg

EDIt: achso: Tech3 E4 an Hope Saw Disc 203mm vo u hi


----------



## MA85 (12. Mai 2016)

Hi.
Also ich fahre die tech 3 e4 seit einem halben Jahr an meinem enduro.
Die Verarbeitung usw. ist 1a und standfest ist sie auch. 
Was ich nur echt sagen muss ist das mir der Biss überhaupt nicht ausreicht!

Mal zu meiner Situation. 
Habe die Bremse gebraucht gekauft aber sehr neuwertig.
203-180mm floating Discs (die Sägeblatt ähnlichen) und Beläge hab ich schon beide Sorten ausprobiert.

Was ich nicht verstehe Is das alle schreiben das die gesinterten bissiger sein sollen, dies ist bei mir aber garnicht der Fall!
Ich dachte schonmal daran das eventuell die Scheiben nicht gut eingefahren wurden da einfach die Reibung so gering ist. 
Also die elixier 5 von meiner Freundin hat sogar deutlich mehr bums und von der Code an meinem downhiller fang ich garnicht erst an.

Logisch die Hope ist besser dosierbarer und nicht so bissig wie eine Saint aber bei meiner benötige ich halt bei egal welchen Belägen eine enorme Kraft und die Leistung schwankt auch stark. 
Die Bremse an sich ist Technisch aber top in Ordnung. Also die Kolben sind leichtgängig, nichts ölt und die sind auch beide gut entlüftet.

Wenn das alles Is was die kann werd ich die leider echt wieder verkaufen müssen. 

Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich bremsscheiben und Beläge? 

Gruß Marc 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (12. Mai 2016)

Ich war mit den Saw-Scheiben in Kombination mit Hope organisch u. Sinter auch nicht so recht zufrieden. Hab dann mal vorne die Trickstuff NG220 probiert, das war schon eine deutlich Verbesserung, bissiger, leiser und standhafter. Jetzt habe ich auf Magura Storm Scheiben und Trickstuff Beläge vorne+hinten gewechselt, Kolben gängig gemacht, ausgerichtet und entlüftet und war damit ein paar Tage im Vinschgau... herrlich... das bremst wie es sein soll (bzw. ich es haben will). Schön dosierbar aber jederzeit genug Power um auch nach 300hm schleifen lassen noch einen Stoppie hinzulegen... bei ca. 110kg Systemgewicht.. 
Auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht perfekt passen und die Kolben nicht ganz abdecken, ich bleib bei den Trickstuff Belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2016)

Das Entscheidende ist, wie mssc geschrieben hat, die penibelste Ausrichtung des Sattels, und dass die Kolben 100% korrekt (gleichzeitig) ausfahren. Mit anderen Scheiben und Belägen kann man dann das Feintuning machen. Ich fahre z.B. eine V4 mit Sinter und Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben. Super Kombi aber die Original Hope Floating waren auch gut. Man kann andersrum soviel Geld man will in Beläge und Scheiben stecken, ist der Sattel nicht nach Lichtspalt zentriert funzt da garnichts...


----------



## MA85 (12. Mai 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das Entscheidende ist, wie mssc geschrieben hat, die penibelste Ausrichtung des Sattels und das die Kolben 100% korrekt (gleichzeitig) ausfahren. Mit anderen Scheiben und Belägen kann man dann das Feintuning machen. Ich fahre z.B. eine V4 mit Sinter und Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben. Super Kombi aber die Original Hope Floating waren auch gut. Man kann andersrum soviel Geld man will in Beläge und Scheiben stecken, ist der Sattel nicht nach Lichtspalt zentriert funzt da garnichts...


Sattel ist korrekt ausgerichtet. Ich denke eher das irgendwas mit den Scheiben nicht stimmt. Ich werde erstmal andere austesten.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Mai 2016)

Das mit der penibelsten Ausrichtung ist wichtig, kann aber keinen drastischen Ausfall von Bremsleistung erklären. Ich bin mit 100kg Lebendgewicht von E4 zu V4 zu Shimura gewechselt, weil ich die Hopebremsen top fand, was Optik, Haptik und Dosierbarkeit angeht, aber mir die Bremsleistung einfach nicht reichte.
Hinten fahre ich übrigens immer noch Hope E4, der Dosierbarkeit wegen!


----------



## Brainman (12. Mai 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also ich fahre die tech 3 e4 seit einem halben Jahr an meinem enduro.
> Die Verarbeitung usw. ist 1a und standfest ist sie auch.
> Was ich nur echt sagen muss ist das mir der Biss überhaupt nicht ausreicht!
> ...


Könnte eventuell an den Saw Scheiben liegen. Ich war mit den Sägeblättern auch nicht so glücklich weshalb ich auf die Runden umgestiegen bin. Seit dem komme ich gut klar damit. Was die Beläge angeht fahre ich sogar lieber die organischen. Da ich aber auch gesinterte da habe und gebrauchte Bremsbeläge zu verkaufen irgendwie nichts bringt verbrauche ich sie halt. Vorne organische Beläge hinten gesinterte. In dieser Kombination komme ich ganz gut klar mit der Bremse. Die Dosierbarkeit ist sehr gut und die Bremsleistung reicht mir auch. Allerdings habe ich z.Z. auch keinen Vergleich mit anderen aktuellen Bremsen da ich an allen Bikes Hope fahre. 
Werde das aber demnächst mal ändern zugunsten einer Deutschen Bremse


----------



## Alex1206 (12. Mai 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Könnte eventuell an den Saw Scheiben liegen. Ich war mit den Sägeblättern auch nicht so glücklich weshalb ich auf die Runden umgestiegen bin. Seit dem komme ich gut klar damit. Was die Beläge angeht fahre ich sogar lieber die organischen. Da ich aber auch gesinterte da habe und gebrauchte Bremsbeläge zu verkaufen irgendwie nichts bringt verbrauche ich sie halt. Vorne organische Beläge hinten gesinterte. In dieser Kombination komme ich ganz gut klar mit der Bremse. Die Dosierbarkeit ist sehr gut und die Bremsleistung reicht mir auch. Allerdings habe ich z.Z. auch keinen Vergleich mit anderen aktuellen Bremsen da ich an allen Bikes Hope fahre.
> Werde das aber demnächst mal ändern zugunsten einer Deutschen Bremse



Direttisima?? Da bin ich echt auch drauf gespannt. Nur der Preis ist heftig.......


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich finde auch, dass die Saw-Scheiben etwas stumpf sind. Magura Storn (ohne SL) oder ggf. Trickstuff Dächle sind da mMn besser.


----------



## MarkusLite (12. Mai 2016)

Ich bin letzte Woche von einer Shigura (Saint Hebel + MT7 Sättel) auf die E4 mit gesinterten Belägen und Storm Scheiben umgestiegen. Meine Zweifel wegen Bissigkeit, Bremskraft usw. sind zum Glück nicht eingetreten. Habe mich penibel an alle Vorgaben und Tipps hier aus dem Forum gehalten. Dank speziell auch an Robert-Ammersee. 
Jetzt habe ich endlich eine Bremse die einen super konstanten Druckpunkt hat und die Dosierbarkeit ist ein Traum gegenüber Shimano oder meiner Shigura. Von der Verarbeitung brauchen wir ja gar nicht erst zu reden.
Mein Gesamtgewicht von guten 90kg bekomme ich auch mit der E4 locker mit einem Finger abgebremst.
Die Shigura war schon etwas bissiger bei minimal weniger Fingerkraft, aber dafür war sie schlechter zu dosieren und der Druckpunkt hat mir persönlich nie gefallen. 
Wie gesagt, für das was ich fahre reicht mir die Hope vollkommen aus und ich bereue den Umstieg kein bisschen.
Ich kann die Kombi E4, gesinterte Beläge und Magura Storm Scheiben absolut weiter empfehlen.


----------



## neurofibrill (13. Mai 2016)

moin,
klick mich grade durch den thread bzgl. kolben reinigen/mobilisieren.
mag jmd. nochmal schnell die anleitung/den link posten. würde das gerne morgen in angriff nehmen.
merci!


----------



## Middlfrank (13. Mai 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> moin,
> klick mich grade durch den thread bzgl. kolben reinigen/mobilisieren.
> mag jmd. nochmal schnell die anleitung/den link posten. würde das gerne morgen in angriff nehmen.
> merci!






Das sollte es sein. Irgendwo zur Hälfte des Videos, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (13. Mai 2016)

super, danke!


----------



## heu20 (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe zuerst die Dächle Scheiben drauf gehabt mit meiner V4. Bremsleistung vorne ging damit anfangs sehr gut und lies dann während der Fahrt immer weiter nach. Wenn die Scheibe wieder komplett gereinigt war lief es kurz wieder gut und dann das alte Spiel. Habe zusammen mit Robert versucht herauszufinden, woran es liegt. Verschiedene Beläge getestet usw. Letztlich habe ich vorne die Hope Vented drauf gemacht, damit ist die Bremsleistung nun super. Auch für mich schmales Reh mit sehr deutlich über 100kg passt es. Wurde im Herbst im Vinschgau auch ausgiebig getestet und hat bestanden. Die Vented Disk hat noch einen Vorteil: Damit sieht die Bremsanlage noch viel besser aus ;-)

Allerdings eins ist immer Voraussetzung: penibelst ausgerichtete Bremse. Ich richte meine regelmäßig neu aus bzw kontrolliere sie. Sobald eine Bremse mal schleift oder die Kolben die Scheibe zur Seite drücken wird nachgeschaut.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## EndURisk (14. Mai 2016)

Moin moin, 

ich fahre seit einem Jahr die E4 am Knolly und bin extrem zufrieden. Daher war klar, dass an meinen neuen Panzer  (Intense M9) auch eine Hope kommt. Es wurde also die V4. 

Vorne ist die Bremskraft absolut super und so überzeugend, wie ich es von der E4 gewohnt bin. Hinten ist der Druckpunkt jedoch seeeehr sehr schwammig und undefiniert. Unabhängig davon, wie sehr ich auch mit BPC herumspiele, ich muss den Hebel bis ganz kurz vor den Mittelfinger heranziehen. Das ist denkbar unbequem, wenn man etwas größer ist...

Was wären da eure Tipps? Bin ja sicher nicht, der erste mit dem Problem. Habe bisher gelesen, dass der Sattel nicht richtig dann häufig nicht richtig ausgerichtet sei, aber ich denke das kann ich ausschließen. Heisst es jetzt entlüften? Die Bremse ist ja nagelneu. 

Es soll nächstes Wochenende nach Winterberg gehen. Wäre super, wenn es bis dahin gelöst ist.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2016)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich fahre seit einem Jahr die E4 am Knolly und bin extrem zufrieden. Daher war klar, dass an meinen neuen Panzer  (Intense M9) auch eine Hope kommt. Es wurde also die V4.
> 
> ...



Ich kann hier natürlich nur vermuten aber für mich hört sich das nach einem mir bekannten Problem an. Hast du die Bremse offen gehabt beim Montieren? Evtl. das die Zange DOT verloren hat? Ich hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Bei der hinteren V4 kaum und schlechter Druckpunkt. Mehrmals von oben nach unten entlüftet! Nichts hat geholfen. Der letzte Versuch war von unten nach oben zu entlüften und siehe da, jetzt hatte sich das DOT gleichmäßig in der Zange verteilt und die V4 überzeugt voll und ganz.


----------



## n4ppel (14. Mai 2016)

Entlüften wird wohl notwendig sein.

Ich habe mir mal zum testen die Beläge von EBC, gold und grün, für die E4 bestellt. Brauchte eh noch welche für den Urlaub


----------



## EndURisk (14. Mai 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier natürlich nur vermuten aber für mich hört sich das nach einem mir bekannten Problem an. Hast du die Bremse offen gehabt beim Montieren? Evtl. das die Zange DOT verloren hat? Ich hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Bei der hinteren V4 kaum und schlechter Druckpunkt. Mehrmals von oben nach unten entlüftet! Nichts hat geholfen. Der letzte Versuch war von unten nach oben zu entlüften und siehe da, jetzt hatte sich das DOT gleichmäßig in der Zange verteilt und die V4 überzeugt voll und ganz.



Yeah! Das klingt doch nach exakt meinem Problem. Ich habe die Leitung zwar kürzen lassen, aber es war auch vorher schon. Von unten nach oben entlüften werde ich auf jeden Fall probieren. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

EndURisk schrieb:


> ...Habe bisher gelesen, dass der Sattel nicht richtig dann häufig nicht richtig ausgerichtet sei, aber ich denke das kann ich ausschließen. ...



Bevor Du mit DOT 'rumkleckerst'  würde ich trotzdem hier nochmal ansetzen: Bremsbeläge raus und schick nach Lichtspalt ausrichten. Check auch nach'm endgültigen Anziehen, ob der Lichtspalt noch beidseitig gleich steht.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## EndURisk (14. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bevor Du mit DOT 'rumkleckerst'  würde ich trotzdem hier nochmal ansetzen: Bremsbeläge raus und schick nach Lichtspalt ausrichten. Check auch nach'm endgültigen Anziehen, ob der Lichtspalt noch beidseitig gleich steht.
> 
> Viel Erfolg.



Du setzt die Beläge erst nach dem ersten Ausrichten ein? Dann habe ich ja wieder was gelernt. 

Bin immer so vorgegangen:
- Bremssattel inkl. Beläge aufsetzen und schrauben lose reindrehen 
- Sattel ausrichten
- Schrauben minimal anziehen, so dass der Sattel die Position hält
- ein paar mal die Bremse ziehen, wo der Sattel sich vielleicht noch minimal zurecht drückt
- Schrauben auf beiden Seiten gleichmäßig fester anziehen und immer wieder den Spalt prüfen, bis sie wirklich fest sind

Muss zugeben, dass ich die Prozedur weitesgehend von meiner alten Code übernommen habe. Hat am Knolly mit der E4 aber auch recht gut funktioniert. Vielleicht vereinfacht dein Hinweis es ja wirklich noch etwas.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Du setzt die Beläge erst nach dem ersten Ausrichten ein? Dann habe ich ja wieder was gelernt.
> ...


Ja, dann siehst Du den Lichtspalt besser. Aber nicht nachdem ersten Ausrichten, sondern nach dem Ausrichten und Festschrauben.

Die Code wird ja eh anders ausgerichtet (lockern, Rad drehen, bremsen und gebremst halten, festschrauben).


EndURisk schrieb:


> ....
> - ein paar mal die Bremse ziehen, wo der Sattel sich vielleicht noch minimal zurecht drückt
> ...


Fehler bemerkt? 
Wenn's bisher funktioniert haben sollte, dann eher zufällig.


----------



## Daseca (14. Mai 2016)

@Robert-Ammersee 

Habe gelesen das du relativ viel Ahnung mit dem E4 Bremsen hast!?

Ich habe meine jetzt seit 5 Abfahrten drauf (ca. 2000 tm) und bin vorher an meinem alten Rad eine Shimano Zee gefahren. Ich weiß die Hope sollen schwächer sein aber aktuell bin ich 0,0 zufrieden. Selbst beim Umsetzen rutscht mir das Rad noch etwas nach vorne.

Leitungen wurden direkt nach dem einbauen gekürzt und entlüftet nach dem Hope Video (mit meinem Händler zusammen). Allerdings hab ich die ausgerichtet wie Shimano Bremsen (Bremsgriff ziehen, Schrauben fest etc.) Könnte es evtl damit zu tun haben?

Kolben fahren gleichzeitig raus und die Scheiben sind auch gleich eingelaufen. Ich habe wegen dem Bericht hier im Forum von Anfang an die Sinter Beläge von Hope drauf gemacht, weil die Orga. ja net so gut sein sollen.

Hast du (oder die anderen) noch ein paar Tipps, wie ich meine Bremse stärker/bissiger bekomme?
Muss man die Bremsen irgendwie besonders einfahren?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...Die Code wird ja eh anders ausgerichtet (lockern, Rad drehen, bremsen und gebremst halten, festschrauben)...


Es ist völlig egal welche Bremse man "so" ausrichtet, es kann klappen oder auch nicht.
Ich habe da eine eigene Methode entwickelt, die bisher bei ALLEN Bremsen sehr gute Ergebnisse gebracht hat.
Auch die Methode mit dem Lichtspalt habe ich probiert ist >mir< aber zu aufwendig.
Das Problem ist meistens ja das die steife Bremsleitung den Bremssattel beim / vor dem festschrauben verzieht. 
Das hatte ich hier schon mal beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech3-v4-e4-x2.664664/page-22#post-12733243


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

@Daseca
Welche Scheibe fährst Du? Beläge und Scheibe mal in Spuritus baden(!) kann helfen.
Ausrichten nach Lichtspalt ist der Hope das A und O.


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2016)

bremse ziehen und ausrichten funktionierte bei mir nur bedingt. muss echt nach lüftspalt ausgerichtet werden. dann ist es gut. wie macht ihr das ohne beläge drin? ich komm da nicht richtig bei vorne.

ich habe auch die tech 3 e4 und war und bin bisher nicht top zufrieden. es wird aber schrittweise besser

nach dem eloxieren hatte ich an der HR ölverlust, was auf ein zu langes alufitting zurückzuführen war. dann hat die VR bremse ständig den druckpunkt verloren, das ist nun auch weg nach 1000 jahre entlüften.

dann war die bremsleistung ne völlige nullnummer. hatte schon angst dass ich die bremse toteloxiert habe. habe dann heute auf sram centerline, statt formula einteilig gewechselt und siehe da, stoppies sind kein thema mehr.

allerdings braucht die hope mehr hanbdkraft als zb eine mt5. mir ist die mt5 bei niedrigen geschwindigkeiten aber irgendwie zu heftig.

beläge hab ich xt755 von shimano mit kupferplatte, sind gesintert.

Ich werde noch andere beläge testen. Hat hier jemand DEN tip? vllt galfer?

und den adapter werde ich mal vorsichtshalber planen.


PS: was immer mal hilft sind beläge und scheibe anschleifen mit 120er, reinigen und neu einbremsen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

Aalex schrieb:


> ... lüftspalt ausgerichtet ...



Na, eben nicht nach Lüftspalt sondern nach Lichtspalt ausrichten. Letzteren sieht man besser ohne Beläge. Nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet steht die Bremse mittig über der Scheibe. Bei der Ausrichtung nach Lüftspalt nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2016)

stimmt, da hast du natürlich recht. 

wie mchst du das genau? bzw mit welchem hilfsmitteln.


----------



## MA85 (14. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> @Robert-Ammersee
> 
> Habe gelesen das du relativ viel Ahnung mit dem E4 Bremsen hast!?
> 
> ...


Welche Scheiben fährst du?
Ich hatte die floating (saw) drauf und war meega unzufrieden mit der Bissigkeit. Egal bei welchen Belägen.

Habe seit heute die 2016 er floating Discs mit neuen organischen drauf und die waren nach wenigen Metern schon super eingefahren und haben Jetz schon astrein biss.

Absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit den saw Scheiben!!! 
Hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (14. Mai 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Welche Scheiben fährst du?
> Ich hatte die floating (saw) drauf und war meega unzufrieden mit der Bissigkeit. Egal bei welchen Belägen.
> 
> Habe seit heute die 2016 er floating Discs mit neuen organischen drauf und die waren nach wenigen Metern schon super eingefahren und haben Jetz schon astrein biss.
> ...



Ich fahre die Shimano Scheiben RT7-76....Wie kann denn da so ein krasser unterschied sein?

Wie richtet ihr nach Lichtspalt aus? Beläge raus und dann mit ner Taschenlampe von oben oder unten?

Hat da jemand ein Bild davon ^^?


----------



## Daseca (14. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @Daseca
> Welche Scheibe fährst Du? Beläge und Scheibe mal in Spuritus baden(!) kann helfen.
> Ausrichten nach Lichtspalt ist der Hope das A und O.



Die Sachen sind doch aber Nagelneu!? Denkst da ist fett oder sowas drauf?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

Aalex schrieb:


> stimmt, da hast du natürlich recht.
> 
> wie mchst du das genau? bzw mit welchem hilfsmitteln.


Auge und viel Licht. 
Ne, im Ernst: da muss man keine Wissenschaft draus machen. Wenn's optisch gleich aussieht, ist es das meist auch.

Edit: Taschenlampe hilft tatsächlich. Ich habe da eine kleine Werbegeschenk LED-Lampe.



Daseca schrieb:


> Die Sachen sind doch aber Nagelneu!? Denkst da ist fett oder sowas drauf?


Vermutlich ja. Ich habe noch nie welche verbaut, die ich nicht erst gereinigt habe.


----------



## mssc (14. Mai 2016)

Taschenlampe und von der anderen Seite von der man drauf schaut, hinleuchten. Muss man etwas herumprobieren, notfalls auch ein Blatt Papier zur Hilfe nehmen, damit hat man einen schöneren Kontrast und sieht den Spalt besser..


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2016)

gut nach auge hab ich das vorhin auch eingestellt und es hat minimale besserung gebracht nochmal.

stoppies sind nun echt kein thema mehr aus geschwindigkeiten die man so beim rumrollen im hof schafft. das ging vorher nicht. aber handkraft wird man bei der hope immer mehr brauchen denke ich

als nächstes teste ich echt mal beläge. die gesinterten shimano quietschen wenn sie kalt sind ziemlich.


----------



## NomadTom (14. Mai 2016)

die hintere Kerbe auf dem Sattel mittig über die Scheibe und dann eben über den Lichtspalt parallel zur Bremsscheibe ausrichten. Wichtig auch ob die Kolben gleichmäßig ausfahren, maßgeblich am satten und definierten Druckpunkt- und Bremsleistung beteiligt. Das kontrollierst Du am besten so: Bremshebel ziehen und Bremsscheibe beobachten ob sie auf eine Seite gedrückt wird. Bleibt die Bremsscheibe in der Mitte ist alles OK. Gerät die Bremsscheibe aus der Mitte gegenüberliegenden Kolben mobilisieren. 

LG
Thomas


----------



## Daseca (14. Mai 2016)

Ok dann geh ich mal folgendermaßen vor:
- Zuerst schauen ob die Kolben wirklich komplett mittig ausfahren.
- Scheibe mit Alkohol reinigen, Bremsbeläge abschleifen (falls da auch was an fett, öl etc drauf ist).
- Bremssattel mittig mit Hilfe der Kerbe + Licht ausrichten.
- Einbremsen

Muss ich beim einbremsen was beachten? Manche Hersteller schreiben da ja richtige Anleitungen (z.B. 5 mal von 20 km/h auf 0 bremsen oder sowas)


----------



## mssc (14. Mai 2016)

Trickstuff zB schreibt 20(!) Bremsungen von 25 auf 10km/h auf die Verpackung der NG-Beläge. 
Ganz so extrem wirds nicht sein müssen, aber man sollte schon ein paar mal ordentlich reingreifen und Hitze reinbringen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> ... Bremsbeläge abschleifen (falls da auch was an fett, öl etc drauf ist).
> ...


Falls da Öl drauf war, ist das gleichmäßig eingezogen. Anschleifen bringt da so gut wie nix: Spiritus in ein Gefäß geben, Bremsbeläge drin baden. Ist zwar auch kein 100%iger Garant, aber eher von Erfolg begleitet. Ansonsten: neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Falls da Öl drauf war, ist das gleichmäßig eingezogen. Anschleifen bringt da so gut wie nix: Spiritus in ein Gefäß geben, Bremsbeläge drin baden. Ist zwar auch kein 100%iger Garant, aber eher von Erfolg begleitet. Ansonsten: neu.



Nein. Ausglühen für 3-4 Min. bei 300-400 Grad mit Heisluftfön.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

Was dann da raucht ist meist aber kein Öl.


----------



## neurofibrill (14. Mai 2016)

habe mehrfach die kolben gereinigt und mit silikonöl geschmiert. trotzallem fahren die kolben an meiner t3e4 nich anähernd gleichmäßig raus. gibts eine alternative wenns nach anleitung nicht funktioniert?


----------



## MA85 (14. Mai 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> habe mehrfach die kolben gereinigt und mit silikonöl geschmiert. trotzallem fahren die kolben an meiner t3e4 nich anähernd gleichmäßig raus. gibts eine alternative wenns nach anleitung nicht funktioniert?


Die werden ohne Gegenkraft niemals alle exakt gleichmäßig ausfahren. 
Wenn sich alle Kolben leicht mit einem Schraubendreher ect. Reindrücken lassen Is alles ok. 

Sattel nach Licht Spalt ausrichten, quasi das der Sattel mittig und grade zur Scheibe steht. 
Dann wenn die Beläge drin sind beim ersten "andrücken" durch den Hebel schauen das beide Beläge gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe treffen. Wenn nicht  gegebenfalls  die Scheibe mit dem Finger in die entgegengesetzte Richtung drücken so bis beide Seiten gleichmäßig ausfahren. 
So beschreibt es Hope sogar auch.


----------



## Daseca (14. Mai 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Die werden ohne Gegenkraft niemals alle exakt gleichmäßig ausfahren.
> Wenn sich alle Kolben leicht mit einem Schraubendreher ect. Reindrücken lassen Is alles ok.
> 
> Sattel nach Licht Spalt ausrichten, quasi das der Sattel mittig und grade zur Scheibe steht.
> ...



Hast dazu mal ne PDF, Bild oder einen Link?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hast dazu mal ne PDF, Bild oder einen Link?


Hope-WebSite und YouTube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (14. Mai 2016)

Habs gefunden 

Hier:


----------



## daniel_MTB (15. Mai 2016)

Moin, fahre die v4  nun seit ca. Einem 3/4 Jahr. Man muss schon viel Geduld mitbringen bis man sie als hope unerfahrener ordentlich ausgerichtet bekommt.  War aber, je länger sie liefe , mehr und mehr zufrieden, da sie mit der zeit immer bissiger wurden (sinter Beläge und saw scheibe) Die letzten Touren ließ die bissigkeit und der Druckpunkt zu wünschen übrig. Sobald die Temperatur stieg kam oben aus dem AGB dot aus den kleinen löchern im Deckel. Ich dachte erst die bissigkeit und der fehlende Druckpunkt würde an luft im System liegen. .. nachDem ich gestern allerdings die kolben mobilisiert und neu ausgerichtet habe ist der Druckpunkt wieder wie vorher und bissig ist sie auch. Eventuell lag der dot Verlust am AGB nur an den Temperaturen. .. hattet ihr das auch schon? Habe das Phänomen mit den saw scheiben gerade hier aufgeschnappt.... Welche discs von hope empfehlt ihr für die v4 (keine Vented .... Zu teuer )

Btw. Jetzt schleift das Vorderrad ein wenig jedoch verformt sich die Scheibe nicht und der Druckpunkt usw ist wie gesagt top. Mal gucke  wie sich das schleifen nach ner Tour verhält.

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Mai 2016)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> ... Welche discs von hope empfehlt ihr für die v4 (keine Vented ....


Keine Hope wäre meine Empfehlung. Die sind zu dünn für eine vernünftige Standfestigkeit.
Eher TS Dächle oder Magura Storm (ohne 'SL').


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Keine Hope wäre meine Empfehlung. Die sind zu dünn für eine vernünftige Standfestigkeit.
> Eher TS Dächle oder Magura Storm (ohne 'SL').



Die erste Kombi ist bei mir in Gebrauch und überzeugt auf der ganzen Linie...Kann da nur zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne beide Kombinationen von verschiedenen Rädern: die Magura hat tatsächlich etwas mehr Biss.


----------



## daniel_MTB (15. Mai 2016)

Ok danke für die schnellen Antworten.  
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Bremsscheibe-Storm-HC-6-Loch-p45436/

Diese?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Mai 2016)

Das ist die 'neue'. Dazu habe ich noch keine Erfahrung.
Ich kenne diese:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Bremsscheibe-Storm-6-Loch-p26194/


----------



## Daseca (15. Mai 2016)

Hab den Bremssattel jetzt genau mittig ausgerichtet und nach dem Video die Beläge an die Scheibe gedrückt (mit Pumpen) und dann mit dem Schraubenzieher fein justiert, damit die Beläge gleichmäßig an die Scheibe kommen.

Funktioniert soweit gut! Vorne schleift sie jetzt ein wenig...auch nachdem ich die Kolben nochmal zurück gedrückt hab und das ganze nochmal von vorne gemacht hab.

Richte ich den Sattel jetzt nochmal aus oder wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor? Weil dann ist er ja nicht mehr 100% mittig oder?


----------



## MA85 (15. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hab den Bremssattel jetzt genau mittig ausgerichtet und nach dem Video die Beläge an die Scheibe gedrückt (mit Pumpen) und dann mit dem Schraubenzieher fein justiert, damit die Beläge gleichmäßig an die Scheibe kommen.
> 
> Funktioniert soweit gut! Vorne schleift sie jetzt ein wenig...auch nachdem ich die Kolben nochmal zurück gedrückt hab und das ganze nochmal von vorne gemacht hab.
> 
> Richte ich den Sattel jetzt nochmal aus oder wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor? Weil dann ist er ja nicht mehr 100% mittig oder?


Fahr mal eine Tour damit und guck obs dann immernoch schleift. 
Gegebenfalls sattel nachjustieren oder die Scheibe richten wenn die nicht rund läuft.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hab den Bremssattel jetzt genau mittig ausgerichtet und nach dem Video die Beläge an die Scheibe gedrückt (mit Pumpen) und dann mit dem Schraubenzieher fein justiert, damit die Beläge gleichmäßig an die Scheibe kommen.
> 
> Funktioniert soweit gut! Vorne schleift sie jetzt ein wenig...auch nachdem ich die Kolben nochmal zurück gedrückt hab und das ganze nochmal von vorne gemacht hab.
> 
> Richte ich den Sattel jetzt nochmal aus oder wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor? Weil dann ist er ja nicht mehr 100% mittig oder?


Vergiss das mit dem Schraubenzieher. Wie beschrieben Beläge raus, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und Beläge wieder rein -so wird's was. 

Sollte es dann tatsächlich noch schleifen, wie @MA85 geschrieben hat, weitermachen: fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (15. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Vergiss das mit dem Schraubenzieher. Wie beschrieben Beläge raus, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und Beläge wieder rein -so wird's was.
> 
> Sollte es dann tatsächlich noch schleifen, wie @MA85 geschrieben hat, weitermachen: fahren.



Genauso hab ichs gemacht  Beläge raus, nach Lichtspalt und Beläge wieder rein!

Dann anschließend geschaut dass die Beläge gleichzeitig an die Scheibe gehen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> Genauso hab ichs gemacht  Beläge raus, nach Lichtspalt und Beläge wieder rein!
> 
> Dann anschließend geschaut dass die Beläge gleichzeitig an die Scheibe gehen





Daseca schrieb:


> ...und dann mit dem Schraubenzieher fein justiert, ...


?

Egal: wenn's jetzt funktioniert, Daumen hoch!


----------



## Daseca (16. Mai 2016)

So die Tour heute war schon besser....jedenfalls hinten.

Bremsen Greifen jetzt besser aber Reifen rollt teilweise trotzdem noch leicht weiter. 

Denkt ihr es bringt was die VR Bremse nochmal zu entlüfte, obwohl ich keinen wandernden Druckpunkt merke?

Wie habt ihr eure Schraube zur Druckpunktverstellung eingestellt? Hab sie momentan komplett nach rechts also innen gedreht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du einen vernünftigen Druckpunkt hast, bringt nochmal Entlüften nix.

Welche Beläge fährst Du? Gesintert oder organisch?

Ich würde mal alles mit grosszügig mit Spiritus gründlich reinigen.


----------



## bikefan321 (16. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> So die Tour heute war schon besser....jedenfalls hinten.
> 
> Bremsen Greifen jetzt besser aber Reifen rollt teilweise trotzdem noch leicht weiter.
> 
> ...



Den Druckpunkt habe ich ca. 2-3 Klicks eingedreht. Werde diesen aber weiter verkürzen.
Habe auch eine ähnliche Problematik durchlebt. Ich probiere jetzt mal die KOOL STOP D585. Es wurde hier ja auch angesprochen, dass die Perfomance-Schwierigkeiten auch von den Original Hope Floating Disc Scheiben kommen können. Das denke ich mittlerweile auch. Hätte mir für den Preis der Scheiben eine bessere Leistung erhofft. Bin gespannt wie die E4 mit den KS zupacken, werde berichten... Zu mir: 95KG habe immer genügend Bremspower aber die letzte  Bissigkeit fehlt mir. Habe dann auch mehrmals entlüftet etc. Scheiben und pads gereinigt etc. Penibles Einbremsen ist nicht unwichtig. Hatte nach einer der ersten Touren mit den Original Hope organisch Belägen plötzlich hohen Verlust der Bremskraft ähnlich wie bei verglasten Keramikfelgen früher...


----------



## Daseca (16. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen vernünftigen Druckpunkt hast, bringt nochmal Entlüften nix.
> 
> Welche Beläge fährst Du? Gesintert oder organisch?
> 
> Ich würde mal alles mit grosszügig mit Spiritus gründlich reinigen.


Gesintert. Die sollen ja stärker/besser sein als die organischen. 

Alles schon passiert mit dem Spiritus....evtl braucht alles noch ein wenig!'hoffe ich


----------



## peter1966 (18. Mai 2016)

Hope Tech 3 V4 Scheibenbremsen-Bremsscheibe – belüftet

Warum bietet Hope eigentlich für diese Bremsscheiben die fast 3 Mal so viel Materialstärke aufweisen keine passenden 6 Loch Adapter an die ohne viel Bastelarbeit passen. Ihr wisst selber wie knapp schon manchen Serienscheiben an den Aufnahmen vorbei schrammen.

Auf meinem neuen Rad inkl. Boost Standard schleifen die Scheiben an der Gabel und hinten an der Aufnahme, das kann doch gar
nicht sein. An die Montage von Adaptern ist da gar nicht zu denken da die meist auch noch etwas auftragen. Natürlich kann man sich mit Beilagscheiben im Bereich der Achsen aushelfen und Gabel bzw. hinterbau etwas spreizen , aber das ist sicher nicht die richtige Art um das Technisch und im Sinne der Hersteller Fachgerecht zu lösen.

Ok, ich konnte mir helfen und habe die 6 Loch Adapter auf der Maschine Fachgerecht um 2,5 mm. abgedreht, aber das macht doch kein Händler der auch noch Garantie auf das Zeug geben muss.

Wir hatten verschiede Adapter und haben es auf 4 verschieden Rädern getestet und immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Liegt das Problem generell am Boost Standart oder wo ist der Hund begraben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Mai 2016)

Welchen Adapter fährst Du an der Scheibe? Centerlock auf 6-Loch?


----------



## peter1966 (18. Mai 2016)

Richtig ... 


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Centerlock auf 6-Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Mai 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Richtig ...


Und das an 4 Rädern!? Gibt ja verschieden Hersteller für den Adapter. Welchen hast Du?


----------



## peter1966 (18. Mai 2016)

2 Räder hatten 6 Loch in Serie ... meine Adapter von Centerlock zu 6 Loch waren ..
DT Swiss Center Lock Adapter für QR9 - 15 mm Naben  https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/Center-Lock-Adapter-fuer-QR9-15-mm-Naben-p32670/
Alligator Center Lock Adapter mit Verschlussring ..  https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Alligat...ssring-Weiss?gclid=CJuwhO6j5MwCFVEo0wodFVMN7g
Shimano Centerlock Adapter 6 Loch auf Centerlock Naben SSP   http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...P--4787.html?gclid=CJCXvaik5MwCFdEy0wodOpUI_A
Formula Centerlock Adapter Kit ... Formula Centerlock Adapter Kit

Mein Händler hatte mich gut versorgt, aber überall das gleiche...Schleif-Problem 
Es müsste Adapter geben die einfach etwas dünner sind .. so ca. 2,5mm.


----------



## rossi1990 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich hätte folgendes "Problemchen": Ich fahre eine Tech3 X2. 
- Hinterradbremse musste entlüftet werden, da ich beim reinigen der Kolben einen natürlich zu weit rausgedrückt habe.
- also nach video entlüftet.
- Nach Anleitung den Bremssattel neu eingestellt. (wobei mir aufgefallen ist, das ein Kolben minimal weniger raus kommt. Die Scheibe jedoch gleichmäßig gebremst wird. 
- dabei habe ich auch gleich die Beläge leicht angeraut. 

Jetzt ist folgendes: auch nach langem und geduldigen entlüften ist der Druckpunkt einfach nicht so hart und knackig, wie bei der VR-Bremse.
Die Bremse macht im Prinzip, was sie soll und das auch nicht schlecht. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Hebel der neu entlüfteten Bremse gefühlt mit weniger Kraft näher an den Lenker bringe. 
Vielleicht bin ich da zu penibel, trotzdem nervt es. Kann es sein, dass bei einer komplett neu befüllten und neu angerauten Belägen die Bremse wieder neu eingefahren werden muss? Oder liegt es evtl. doch an den nicht zu 100% gleich rauskommenden Kolben?! 

Ich hoffe ihr kommt mir hier mit einem Tipp weiter helfen! 
Vielen Dank schon mal!!!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Entlüften passt(?), würde ich mich nochmal dem Lichtspalt zuwenden (Beschreibung weiter oben).
Wenn der auch passt und das Problem bleibt, hast vermutlich die Beläge leicht schief abgeschliffen. Hier: fahren. Das richtet sich von selbst.


----------



## rossi1990 (19. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn das Entlüften passt(?), würde ich mich nochmal dem Lichtspalt zuwenden (Beschreibung weiter oben).
> Wenn der auch passt und das Problem bleibt, hast vermutlich die Beläge leicht schief abgeschliffen. Hier: fahren. Das richtet sich von selbst.



Damit ist gemeint, dass auf beiden Seiten der Scheibe genau gleich viel Platz ist und die Kolben komplett gleichzeitig die Scheibe passen oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2016)

Lies mal ab #1397 Dann sollte es klar werden.


----------



## rossi1990 (19. Mai 2016)

Okay, Danke! Hab aber das Selbe gemeint. nur umständlich von mir formuliert. Hilft aber auch nicht so wirklich. Der Druckpunkt kommt bei beiden gleich schnell. Nur ist dieser nicht so "knackig" und hart, sodass ich gefühlt den Hebel etwas schneller an den Lenker bringe. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim ziehen des Hebels nach dem entlüften dieser schmatzt. kann das am  überschüssigen DOT liegen, welches beim Wiederverschließen auf Dichtungen getropft ist?!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2016)

Ne, das schmatzt schonmal wenn der AGB leer war. Gibt sich. Fahre, und alles wird gut.


----------



## rossi1990 (19. Mai 2016)

Hast eh Recht! Läuft auch jetzt. Sie macht, was sie soll, auch wenn der Druckpunkt vom Gefühl nicht so stark ist, wie der andere. Liegt vll auch an der längeren Leitung... oder so. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Tipps!


----------



## cajus (24. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin mit dem Verhältnis Bremskraft zu Handkraft meiner Tech3 E4 nicht so recht zufrieden. Bremst schon. Klar. Allerdings muss man selbst für jemanden der auch klettert relativ viel Handkraft aufbringen, damit das Teil so zupackt wie gewünscht. Auf längeren Abfahrten recht nervig.

Ich hatte mal die Hope-Sinterbeläge ausprobiert, allerdings habe ich da jetzt trotz Einfahren die entstandene Glasschicht schon ein paar Mal weggeschmirgelt. Und ich würde das Fahrrad/Fahrer System jetzt nicht als übermäßig schwer bezeichnen...

Hatte mir jetzt mal die hier gelobten Trickstuff 220 NG Beläge geordert um die auszuprobieren. Ausgepackt habe ich sie noch nicht: man sieht einen Unterschied in der Größe im Vergleich zu den Originalbelägen. Letztere sind einige mm höher.

Vermackt man sich dadurch die Kolben, oder ist das erfahrungsgemäß kein Problem?! Also passt der Kolben komplett hinter der Platte?


----------



## mssc (24. Mai 2016)

Die Kolben sind nicht komplett abgedeckt, das war bei der Hope M4 mit den serienmäßigen Belägen aber auch so....
Ich war jetzt ca. 500km so unterwegs und es ist absolut kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Mai 2016)

Hol dir die uberbike-components Beläge. Die passen perfekt. Biss und Standfestigkeit steht den trickstuff auf meiner code in nichts nach 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MA85 (24. Mai 2016)

cajus schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Verhältnis Bremskraft zu Handkraft meiner Tech3 E4 nicht so recht zufrieden. Bremst schon. Klar. Allerdings muss man selbst für jemanden der auch klettert relativ viel Handkraft aufbringen, damit das Teil so zupackt wie gewünscht. Auf längeren Abfahrten recht nervig.
> 
> ...


Welche Scheiben fährst du? 
Ich hatte die saw drauf und war auch sehr unzufrieden. Hab auf die 2016er floating upgegradet und Jetz bremst es.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cajus (24. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. Da habe ich ja was zum probieren ;-)

@MA85 ich fahre auch die floating Scheiben. Letztes Jahr gekauft - welcher Jahrgang das ist kann ich nicht sagen... Wurde ja hier auch zwei drei Mal erwähnt, das die Scheiben teilweise blöd wären. Ich habe noch eine passende Magura Scheibe rumliegen. Vielleicht probiere ich mal ob das einen Unterschied macht.

@Dakeyras cool. Die kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn die mit guten alten Steve Peat Werbung machen, dann kann man sich nicht sicher sein ob die Beläge funktionieren  - der Junge ist ja recht oft der erste gewesen. Spricht für Fahrkönnen oder schlechte Bremsen ;-)

@mssc 500km weit oder tief? Spass beiseite - wahrscheinlich die erste Option. Einfach mal reinpacken und schauen was passiert.


----------



## mssc (24. Mai 2016)

cajus schrieb:


> 500km weit oder tief? Spass beiseite - wahrscheinlich die erste Option. Einfach mal reinpacken und schauen was passiert.


500km tief wäre schön.. 
Aber in ca. 14 Tagen Vinschgau, 5 Tagen Saalbach und zig Mal Hometrail wird schon was zusammen gekommen sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, muss mich nochmal an euch wenden....

Hab die Hope jetzt seit 5 Wochen drauf und noch nicht wirklich Erfolg. Die Bremse ist noch so schwach, dass ich im Stand beim vollen ziehen der Bremse (egal ob hi oder vo) das Rad rollen kann....

Hab alle Tipps hier probiert mit reinigen, einstellen etc. 

Ich fahre die Original Metall Sinter Beläge auf den Shimano XT Scheiben. Hat es evtl was mit den Scheiben zu tun????

Die Scheiben sind meiner Meinung nach auch einfach noch nicht richtig eingefahren, obwohl ich jetzt mind 10-15 mal lange Touren gefahren bin + extra eingebremst habe auf einer langen Straße. Wenn ich das Bremsverhalten beschreiben müsste, würde ich sagen es fühlt sich nach verglasten Belägen an oder so irgendwie  Ich bin echt kurz davor die Bremse wieder zu verkaufen 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. Mai 2016)

So ging es mir auch sehr lange, war stets unzufrieden.
Bei mir hat dann der Bremsscheibenwechsel Besserung gebracht. Am Vorderrad fahre ich die Sinterbeläge mit einer Storm SL Scheibe und hinten den organischen mit einer HS1 von Avid. Funktioniert beides gut, wobei ich die Kombi am Hinterrad bei Nässe nicht so gut finde, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Am Vorderrad braucht die Bremse bei jeder Ausfahrt erst ein Paar Bremsungen, bis sie richtig funktioniert.

Wenn es zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich die E4 gekauft habe die Magura MT5/7 schon gegeben hätte, hätte ich mir lieber die gekauft. Wenn der Umbau und das Entlüften nicht so eine Qual wäre, würde ich ebenfalls wechseln.
Schon die MT5 scheint in jedem Bereich besser zu sein als die E4, außer dass die Beläge deutlich schneller verschleißen. (meine Sinterbeläge fahre ich jetzt ein Jahr in den Alpen bei regelmäßiger Benutzung)


----------



## Daseca (29. Mai 2016)

@Mr_Ned_Lebowski Du hast was von verglasten Belägen geschrieben....Das Gefühl hab ich halt bei meinen auch. Müsste mal die Beläge ausbauen und nachschauen...mach ich evtl später mal.

Welche Scheibe hattest du vor der Storm?

Wenn ich überleg wir das bei meiner Zee war....2 Abfahrten und das Ding war ein Anker....


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. Mai 2016)

@Daseca Also verglast sind die bei mir noch nie richtig. (Glaube ich zumindest) Das mit dem Einbremsen vor jeder Fahrt schiebe ich einfach mal darauf, dass die Beläge scheinbar erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur oder so wirklich gut funktionieren?!?
Neine alte MT2 musste man lustiger Weise gar nicht einbremsen, zumindest nicht bei meinem Gewicht. Einfach einbauen und losfahren/losbremsen. 

Vor der Storm *SL*  bin ich auch vorne die HS1 gefahren, weil die bei meinem Radl ab Werk montiert war. Mit der Scheibe bin ich aber nie so richtig warm geworden, vor allem nicht mit den Sinterbelägen.

Interessant finde ich auch, dass die Sinterbeläge bei mir nicht bremsen, wenn ich die Scheibe mit Bremsenreiniger sauber mache, die müssen danach erst wieder ne Runde gefahren werden, bis da was geht.


----------



## Deleted 357162 (30. Mai 2016)

Also ich fahr am Nomad 2c die Hope E4 mit sinter an der VA und mit 203/183 und organisch an der HA

bis die Sinter eingebremst waren hat das schon ca 15 Abfahrten gedauert, bei denen  ich aber natürlich nicht Bikeparktemteraturen erzeugte sonder gemäßigtere am Trail

die Handkraft ist zum 1 Fingerbremsen und ich fahr die kleinen race Hebeln ich hab 78kg fahrfertig...

ich würd mal sagen der belagt braucht in der Anfangszeit etwas liebe


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

Habe ich andere Erfahrung: die Sinterbeläge funktionieren quasi 'sofort' während die organischen einbremsen benötigen.


Daseca schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre die Original Metall Sinter Beläge auf den Shimano XT Scheiben. Hat es evtl was mit den Scheiben zu tun????
> ...


Ich denke ja. Die XT-Scheiben auf'm Radl meiner Freundin konnte ich auch nicht zur konstruktiven Mitarbeit motivieren. Eine paar Hope Saw, die noch rumlagen, montiert und die Bremse ist nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen!
Eine gute Empfehlung ist auch die Storm (ohne SL) oder die Dächle.


----------



## MA85 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es irgendwie sehr seltsam das die Meinungen und Erfahrungen hier bezüglich der tech 3 e4 bremsleistung so stark auseinander gehen. Meine beißt zwar jetz mit den 2016er floating Discs und neuen Belägen eine ganze Spur besser aber zu meiner Code r am dh Bock liegt da ein Universum dazwischen. Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als ob die Hope Beläge schnell verglasen, sehr anfällig gegen Schmutz sind oder einfach die Mischung stark streut.

Mich ärgert es ehrlich gesagt schon sehr bei so einem teuren Produkt was auch erste Sahne verarbeitet ist. 
Ich vermute Hope müsste etwas mehr Geld in die Entwicklung der Scheiben und Beläge investieren. 

Bin mal gespannt ob meine bremsleistung auf jetzigem Stand bleibt oder mit der Zeit wieder schlechter wird. Sollte letzteres der Fall sein werd ich sie leider verkaufen müssen da mir meine Freizeit für nicht gut funktionierende mtb teile zu schade ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (30. Mai 2016)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie sehr seltsam das die Meinungen und Erfahrungen hier bezüglich der tech 3 e4 bremsleistung so stark auseinander gehen.



Das liegt wohl auch daran das es doch einige Faktoren gibt die das Bremsverhalten ausmachen.
Bremssattel Ausrichtung, Bremse entlüften, Scheiben, Beläge und zuletzt der subjektive Eindruck. Womit der eine Zufrieden ist ist dem anderen zu wenig. Der eine will mit einem Finger gerne über den Lenker fliegen der andere packt mit zwei oder drei Fingern zu und kommt vernünftig zum stehen. Eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau baut auch Hope nicht aber eine gut Dosierbare Bremse die mit durchschnittlichem Kraftaufwand das Bike verzögert bzw. zum stehen bringt, vorausgesetzt es ist alles vernünftig verbaut und eingestellt. Wie gesagt Bremsverhalten ist sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Daseca (30. Mai 2016)

Also bei mir passen definitiv die Reibpartner nicht zusammen...schaut euch mal an wie meine Scheibe aussieht...















Oder was sagt ihr dazu? 
Beläge = Original Hope Metall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (30. Mai 2016)

Sieht garnicht verkehrt aus! 

Der Reibring wird komplett genutzt, ist doch gut. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Daseca (30. Mai 2016)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Sieht garnicht verkehrt aus!
> 
> Der Reibring wird komplett genutzt, ist doch gut.
> 
> Mobil gesendet



1. Die Verfärbung
2. Die Rillen (Siehe vorallem Bild 2)

Also für mich sieht ordentlich eingebremst anders aus!? Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

€ 50,- in die Hand nehmen und ein Satz Storm drauf. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Bremsscheibe-Storm-6-Loch-p26194/
Vor der Montage in Spiritus baden.


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2016)

Was auf gar keinen Fall passt, ist der Adapter in Verbindung mit den Schrauben (ohne Kugelscheiben).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> ... (ohne Kugelscheiben).


?


----------



## Daseca (30. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> € 50,- in die Hand nehmen und ein Satz Storm drauf.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Bremsscheibe-Storm-6-Loch-p26194/
> Vor der Montage in Spiritus baden.


Ich hol jetzt die Hope Scheiben...

Hope testet ja auch nur mit ihren eigenen Produkten. Kumpel fährt die gleiche Bremse mit den Hope Scheiben (2016er) und die laufen 1A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (30. Mai 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> Was auf gar keinen Fall passt, ist der Adapter in Verbindung mit den Schrauben (ohne Kugelscheiben).



Kugelscheiben gleichen lediglich einen nicht Plan geschliffenen Sitz aus. Wenn meine Bremse hinten nicht Schleift und der Sattel nicht Schräg drauf sitzt, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

Kannst mir aus eigener glauben: die Storm funktionieren besser.
Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht nicht der technisch richtige Ausdruck, gemeint sind diese Scheiben die bei diesem Adaptertyp zwischen den Adapter und den Sattel müssten, um die Schrägstellung auszugleichen. Der Schraubenkopf liegt so wie am Foto oben ja nicht plan am Sattel auf.
Edit: Bzw. liegt der Kopf wahrscheinlich schon plan am Sattel auf, irgendwo muss die Schrägstellung aber ausgeglichen werden, entweder in der Schraube (verbiegt sich) oder anderswo (evtl. im Gewinde im Rahmen?).


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. Mai 2016)

Ich finde auch, dass die Scheibe so eigentlich vernünftig genutzt wird, schön mittig.

@mssc Was genau ist daran falsch? Genauso habe ich bisher alle Bremsen montiert außer den ranzigen Elixirs, bei denen immer 1000 verschiedene Unterleg- und Kugelscheiben verbaut waren...

EDIT: ok, hab verstanden was du meinst


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2016)

Durch den Adapter ist die Sattelbefestigung nicht mehr im rechten Winkel zum Gewinde im Rahmen und die Schraube muss das dann ausgleichen, d.h. sie wird eigentlich (hoffentlich nur elastisch) verbogen....
Vielleicht nur i-tipfel-reiterei, aber wozu gibts so feine Adapter von Hope, bei denen man das Problem nicht hat? Ok, die haben dann zwei Schrauben mehr... aber die 10g werden drin sein...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

Mit den Kugelscheiben kommt der Bremssattel zu hoch.


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2016)

Die gehören über den Sattel, unter den Schraubenkopf...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

Ok, hatte 'n Denkfehler.


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2016)

Kein Problem.. 

weil ichs jetzt schon gesucht habe:


----------



## Brainman (30. Mai 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> Ich hol jetzt die Hope Scheiben...
> 
> Hope testet ja auch nur mit ihren eigenen Produkten. Kumpel fährt die gleiche Bremse mit den Hope Scheiben (2016er) und die laufen 1A.


Ich denke auch das die aktuellen Hope Scheiben eine gute Wahl sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. Mai 2016)

Oh Mann, ich könnte schwören, dass die an meinem Canyon ab Werk unter dem Bremssattel verbaut waren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich könnte schwören, dass die an meinem Canyon ab Werk unter dem Bremssattel verbaut waren.


Welches Canyon wird ab Werk mit einer Hope ausgeliefert?


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2016)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich könnte schwören, dass die an meinem Canyon ab Werk unter dem Bremssattel verbaut waren.


Moment... da muss man schon noch unterscheiden. Von Sram/Avid (vielleicht auch anderen, aber von denen weiß ichs) gibts Bremsen, die unter UND über dem Sattel diese Scheiben haben. Dort gehört das auch so... 

zB


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Mai 2016)

Nein nur AVID (bei Juicy, Code und Elixir) hatte >unter< UND über dem Bremssattel diese Scheiben, die gehörten dort zum Bremssattel.
Bei anderen wie Hope und Shimano kommen diese über den Bremssattel um, wie schon gesagt wurde, den Schrägstand der Schraube auszugleichen, damit diese gleichmäßig auf den Bremssattel drückt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. Mai 2016)

War eine Elixir am Torque EX. Dann hat Canyon das doch richtig gemacht  ist aber trotzdem ein beschissen umständliches System, wenn es auch ohne funktioniert.

Aaaaaalles klar, jetzt fühle ich mich schlauer


----------



## chris12 (31. Mai 2016)

hat jemand einen direkten vergleich zwischen den 2016er hope floating und den magura storm scheiben? am besten noch mit uberbike bremsbelägen an der v4?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Mai 2016)

chris12 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen direkten vergleich zwischen den 2016er hope floating und den magura storm scheiben? am besten noch mit uberbike bremsbelägen an der v4?


In welcher Farbe eloxiert?


----------



## chris12 (31. Mai 2016)

haha, ne. gibts da performanceunterschiede?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. Juni 2016)

Och Kinder, wenn ihr neu dazukommt, dann durchsucht doch wenigstens 5 Minuten lang den Thread auf eigene Faust, bevor ibr fragt. Habe das Gefühl, dass genau die Frage nach Hope vs. Magura schon mindestens 10 mal gestallt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (1. Juni 2016)

und du gehst in die schule und lernst lesen? sorry, klugscheissen brauchst du hier auch nicht.

zum einen sind nur erfahrungen der alten stormscheiben wiedergegeben. 

zum anderen findet man häufiger infos das die 2016er floatingscheiben besser sind als die älteren saw. scheiben. in verbindung mit welchen bremsbelägen sind auch selten infos dabei.


----------



## srsly (4. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube, die Antwort auf Deine Frage, wirst Du Dir selbst zusammenbasteln müssen, weil sie einfach zu speziell ist (wie @Robert-Ammersee schon angedeutet hat).
Uberbike-Beläge sind hier im Forum meines Wissens erst vor ein paar Wochen aufgetaucht, da dürften auf mtbr oder pinkbike mehr (Langzeit-)Erfahrungen zu finden sein. Grundtenor scheint zu sein, dass sie deutlich besser als Hope-Beläge sind (keine Kunst)

Direkten Vergleich zwischen den neuen Hope-Floating und Magura Storm ebenso. Wer von den alten Floating (Saw) auf Storm gewechselt hat, wird nicht schon wieder neue Scheiben brauchen, die sind ja doch nicht mal eben in 2 Wochen runtergeschrubbt und vermutlich sowieso wieder Storm kaufen (gebranntes Kind und so).

Im direkten Vergleich kann ich allerdings sagen, dass die neuen Floating deutlich bissiger sind als die alten Saw, da ich beide parallel fahre bei identischen Bremsen und Belägen (V4, Koolstop organisch). 2016er am DH, Saw am Enduro.
Ich hatte zwar nie viel auszusetzen an den alten Scheiben, aber der Unterschied zwischen 2016 und Saw ist aber mehr als deutlich. Einziges Manko in dieser Kombination (Koolstop / 2016 floating) ist, dass die Bremse scheußlich klingt. Sehr deutliches Kratzgeräusch, als wären die Beläge bis auf die Trägerplatte abgefahren. Kratzer oder ähnliches sind aber keine auf der Scheibe zu sehen. Quietschen und Kreischen hatte ich aber noch nicht und der Verschleiss der Scheibe hält sich ebenso in Grenzen. Zu den neuen kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber eine Saw-Scheibe war nach 6 Sätzen Koolstop-Belägen auf 1,45mm abgefahren.

Zur Zeit teste ich noch BBB-Beläge mit Saw am Enduro (hinten). Von der Bremsleistung mit Koolstop vergleichbar, aber der Scheibenverschleiss ist abartig hoch. 0.1mm fehlen schon, obwohl die Beläge erst halb abgefahren sind. Wollte ich nicht eh bald von Saw auf 2016er Scheiben am Enduro wechseln, wären die BBBs schon rausgeflogen. 
Dass dafür die Beläge deutlich länger halten, kann ich weitestgehend ausschliessen, da die Koolstop am Vorderrad ebenso etwa halb abgefahren sind, ich gleichzeitig gewechselt habe und der Belagsverschleiss bei mir vo/hi in etwa übereinstimmt.


----------



## chris12 (4. Juni 2016)

super, vielen dank und klingt schon plausiebel.

die bbb hatte ich damals auf der v2 mit floating scheiben. da waren die orig. sinter deutlich besser und die bbb waren ruck verschlissen.

was mich nur völlig irritert. im magura forum haben sehr viele probleme mit den eigenen scheiben und wechseln zum großteil auf hope. die probleme habe sie wohl nicht wegen der bremsleistung sondern mit krummen scheiben etc.

egal. ich habe die 50eur mal investiert und teste mal.


----------



## srsly (4. Juni 2016)

Von den gesinterten Hope bin ich inzwischen ganz weg. War mir zu nervig, die nach langen steilen Abfahrten erst wieder heißbremsen zu müssen, bevor ausreichende Bremsleistung da ist (Verglasung?). Und bei den organischen Hope hatte ich mal einen Totalausfall in der Kombination heiss/nass/schlammig.

Zu krummen Storm kann ich nichts sagen. Die letzten Magurascheiben, die ich hatte waren Ventidisks in Kombination mit ner Louise. Aber das is eben auch der Vorteil bei den Floating, dass sich die Scheibe bei der nächsten scharfen Bremsung von selbst wieder gerade zieht, weil sie ja schwimmend gelagert ist.


----------



## Daseca (4. Juni 2016)

So....

Ich hab heute die Shimano Scheiben runter gemacht und die HOPE 2016er Scheiben drauf.

Ich bin absolut begeistert! Nach ganz kurzer Zeit war die Bremse sowas von Bissig (und ich bin vorher eine Shimano Zee gefahren!). 

Klar geht sie nicht ganz so extrem wie die Zee aber vollkommend ausreichen. Wenn alles so bleibt wie jetzt, bin ich mehr als nur ein bisschen zufrieden 

Danke @Robert-Ammersee nochmal für deine vielen Tipps!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Juni 2016)

Bräuchte Eure Hilfe;
Letzte Woche im Vinschgau hat meine hintere V4 etwas mehr Temperatur bekommen als auf dem Hometrails. Als Dank hat sie "zu" gemacht/ das HR sass fast fest. Nach ner Abkühlung war wieder alles ok.
Beläge rausgenommen; Kolben alle sauber und gängig, Bremse zentrisch.
Neue Beläge montiert (die Alten hatten noch ca.30%), viel Wärme, gleiches Drama wieder.
Vorne hatte es keine Probleme trotz deutlich höherer Belastung.
Was könnte der Grund sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (13. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich Bremsflüssigkeit zu alt und beim letzten Entlüften die Kolben vorher nicht zurückgedrückt.

Effekt ist dann, dass sich die Bremsflüssigkeit ausdehnt durch die Hitze, der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Loslassen des Bremshebels den Überschuss aber nicht aufnehmen kann. Wenn noch Platz ist, äußert sich der Effekt meist nur durch ein Wandern des Druckpunktes, was sich durch kurzes Loslassen des Hebels aber eben von selbst wieder korrigiert.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Juni 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Vermutlich Bremsflüssigkeit zu alt und beim letzten Entlüften die Kolben vorher nicht zurückgedrückt.
> 
> Effekt ist dann, dass sich die Bremsflüssigkeit ausdehnt durch die Hitze, der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Loslassen des Bremshebels den Überschuss aber nicht aufnehmen kann. Wenn noch Platz ist, äußert sich der Effekt meist nur durch ein Wandern des Druckpunktes, was sich durch kurzes Loslassen des Hebels aber eben von selbst wieder korrigiert.


Danke!!
Den wandernden Druckpunkt hatte ich noch versäumt zu erwähnen.


----------



## Deleted 357162 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken meine E4 an der VA gegen eine V4 zu tauschen...

bringt das was in sachen Temperatrubeständigkeit, ich würd sie mit dem Race hebeln fahren...

roli


----------



## Brainman (14. Juni 2016)

Race Hebel und V4 Sättel geht soweit ich weiß nicht, jedenfalls nicht gut.


----------



## NoDope61 (15. Juni 2016)

Ich würde meinen V4 gegen Deinen E4 Sattel tauschen.
Auch meine Tech 3 Hebel gegen Deine Race.

LG Günter


----------



## robser (18. Juni 2016)

Vorne V4 hinten E3 ist absolut temperaturbeständig und zuverlässig!!!


----------



## Lenilein (24. Juni 2016)

Thema Hope head doctor :
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Gewinde im unteren Konus vom Expander ist ?
Ist das ein M 14er Feingewinde ?

Info wäre prima


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juli 2016)

Hat mal wer einen direkten Vergleich vom Wechsel von M4 evo auf e3 v4?


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Juli 2016)

Hilfe. 

Ich habe so langsam die nase voll von meiner Tech3 e4. Ich bin wieder in Saalbach und wieder lässt mich das ding im Stich. 

Anfangs wenn man nur ein wenig bremst ist die Verzögerung okay, braucht man dann mal richtig biss um kurz vor einer Kurve scharf anzubremsen fängt sie an zu quietschen wie der Teufel. Vorne und hinten. Neue Beläge, neu ausrichten und Scheiben mit Alkohol säubern hat nichts gebracht. Fahre original Hope saw Scheiben. 

Ich habe echt kein spaß mehr an der Bremse. So schön sie auch ist... 


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe zwar auch von Hope auf Shigura umgestellt, aber wieviel Zeit zum Einfahren hast du der gesäuberten Bremse denn gegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Dennis !
Welches Modeljahr der *Scheibe *hast du am Rad ? Laut meines wissens sollen die *2016* Saw Scheiben ein deutlicher Fortschritt sein.
Bremsbeläge von Uberbikes sind nach ersten meinungen auch anscheind besser als die Orginal(bitte korrigieren wenn ich daneben liege ) . Ich hab nen Satz für mein Bike auch, aber is für ne V4(vented disk ), und warten noch auf ihren Einsatz
Zudem wäre je nach Fahrergewicht , ich sag mal grob 0,1 T plus, nen Umstieg vorne auf V4 und Venteddisk  ne Überlegung wert .


----------



## peter1966 (21. Juli 2016)

Wenn ihr schon alle solche Bremskönige seid, warum fährt ihr eigentlich mit der Hope immer noch diese Stanz-Blech-Millimeter Scheiben  und keine Floating Innenbelüftet … was Besseres oder vergleichbares wird schwer zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Juli 2016)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon alle solche Bremskönige seid, warum fährt ihr eigentlich mit der Hope immer noch diese Stanz-Blech-Millimeter Scheiben  und keine Floating Innenbelüftet … was Besseres oder vergleichbares wird schwer zu bekommen sein.


möglicherweise wegen des Preises, des Gewichts und weil z.B. Magura und Trickstuff auch mit konventionellen Bremsscheiben krasse Bremsleistung generieren


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Juli 2016)

Einfahrzeit hatte die Bremse genug. Es sind die Beläge von überbike aus der Forenbestellung letztens. Die Scheiben sind definitiv noch aus der alten Serie.... 

System Gewicht ca 120KG komplett!
Also inkl.  Rad, Rucksack etc. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Juli 2016)

Habe das DH Bike eingeladen und bin heute mit der fanes gefahren.  Dort gab es keine Probleme (gleiche bremse) Wobei ich mir hier in Österreich auch etwas mehr Power wünschen würde 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Brainman (21. Juli 2016)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Einfahrzeit hatte die Bremse genug. Es sind die Beläge von überbike aus der Forenbestellung letztens. Die Scheiben sind definitiv noch aus der alten Serie....
> 
> System Gewicht ca 120KG komplett!
> Also inkl.  Rad, Rucksack etc.
> ...


Dann schmeiß die Saw Scheiben raus und nimm runde oder eben die neuen. Mit den Saw Scheiben war ich auch nicht glücklich.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Juli 2016)

habe auf einem Laufradsatz die Saw, auf dem anderen runde Hope: kein fühlbarer Unterschied


----------



## NomadTom (21. Juli 2016)

ich hatte mir ehrlich gesagt auch mehr von dieser Bremse erhofft (Tech 3 V4), so wirklichen Biss hat die Bremse nicht. Bremse mit SAW Scheiben und mit Sinter- und organischen Belägen gefahren. Habe mir jetzt mal die neuen Scheiben geholt, die jetzt ja auch nur noch 1,8mm dick sind und probier es mal damit aus. Sollte es wieder nicht zufriedenstellend sein fliegt sie runter. Am Enduro habe ich einen Magura MT 7 Bremssattel und Shimano XTR Hebelmix drauf und diese Bremse ist wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben


----------



## peter1966 (21. Juli 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> möglicherweise wegen des Preises, des Gewichts und weil z.B. Magura und Trickstuff auch mit konventionellen Bremsscheiben krasse Bremsleistung generieren


Wegen dem Gewicht ....  .... und es stimmt schon das die anderen Scheiben auch ganz gut bremsen ..
nur eben nicht lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2016)

Wir fahren die V4 innenbelüfteten und die runden innenbelüfteten V2 Scheiben am Tandem ...zur Zeit im Vinschgau .
Die V2 wird halt später heiß, aber Bremsen tun sie beide extrem gut. Wenn ich voll ziehe...mit einem Finger   ...hat man das Gefühl die Totem geht nach hinten durch oder die Speichen reißen jeden Moment.
Ich will keine andere Bremse mehr. 
Das Einbremsen muss eingehalten werden und man darf beim Waschen des Bikes auf keinen Fall irgendwelche öligen Spritzer auf die Scheiben bekommen....tödlich oder zumindest fast.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Juli 2016)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> System Gewicht ca 120KG komplett!
> Also inkl.  Rad, Rucksack etc.
> 
> Mobil gesendet


Nimm die Vented vorne und hinten ne 16er Scheibe ...kannst ja bei Runterfahrer mal anfragen


----------



## mali5 (2. August 2016)

Tech3 E4 mit floating Scheibe - hochfrequentes Quietschen / Singen

habe den Thread mal quergelesen und dieses Phänomen wurde hin und wieder erwähnt - habe jedoch keinen Hinweis bzgl Abhilfe gefunden

Habe vor 2 Wochen eine neue Tech3E4 mit diesen https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=164880;menu=1000,2,15,117;page=95 Hope floating Scheiben (Modell 2016?) verbaut. Beläge sind original Hope organisch. Von Anfang an und permanent bis heute singen bzw quietschen die Bremsen, wobei das nicht so klingt wie Quietschen durch Beläge auf der Scheibe sondern eher ein hochfrrequentes Singen, bei jedem Bremsvorgang bis zum "Packen" der Bremse, bei schleifender Bremse dauerhaft. Nachdem Reinigen der Scheiben und Abschleifen der Belagecken nicht geholfen hat war die Vermutung, dass es die schwimmende Lagerung ist. Nach Tausch der Scheibe gegen eine festehende Shimano-Scheibe ist das Singen weg.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und evt Abhilfe in der Form, dass auch mit der Hope-Scheibe des Singen beseitigt wäre?


----------



## mali5 (2. August 2016)

ergänzend dazu: Habe grade bei hopetech.com in den Technical Notes eine Erklärung zu der schwimmenden Konstruktion gefunden. Hier erklärt Hope, dass es zu keinerlei Geräuschen kommen sollte. "... Niete und Federring zur Vermeidung jeglicher Geräusche..."

Wäre also für Erfahrungen damit dankbar.


----------



## Brainman (2. August 2016)

mali5 schrieb:


> Tech3 E4 mit floating Scheibe - hochfrequentes Quietschen / Singen
> 
> habe den Thread mal quergelesen und dieses Phänomen wurde hin und wieder erwähnt - habe jedoch keinen Hinweis bzgl Abhilfe gefunden
> 
> ...


Wie lange bist du die Bremse mit Floating Scheibe bisher gefahren ?
Ich habe bei neuen Floatingscheiben die Erfahrung gemacht das es eine ganze weile dauert bis sie eingefahren sind und das "singen" weg geht. Wenn alles gut eingestellt und ausgerichtet ist, liegt es meist an der neuen, recht rauen Scheibe das Geräusche auftreten.


----------



## mali5 (2. August 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wie lange bist du die Bremse mit Floating Scheibe bisher gefahren ?
> Ich habe bei neuen Floatingscheiben die Erfahrung gemacht das es eine ganze weile dauert bis sie eingefahren sind und das "singen" weg geht. Wenn alles gut eingestellt und ausgerichtet ist, liegt es meist an der neuen, recht rauen Scheibe das Geräusche auftreten.



Bremsen/Scheiben bisher ca 250km/5000Hm

bin dann evt nur zu ungeduldig? - Wie lange ist denn nach deiner Erfahrung "eine ganze Weile"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (2. August 2016)

mali5 schrieb:


> Bremsen/Scheiben bisher ca 250km/5000Hm
> 
> bin dann evt nur zu ungeduldig? - Wie lange ist denn nach deiner Erfahrung "eine ganze Weile"?


Nein, bei 250 km sollte es eigentlich weg sein.


----------



## Dennis32 (7. August 2016)

Woher bekomme ich die Dichtung für den geber? Unter dem Deckel. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Brainman (7. August 2016)

z.B. hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Ersatzmembran-fuer-Tech-3-Bremsen-p39170/
oder hier: https://www.bike24.com/p2135034.html


----------



## Dennis32 (7. August 2016)

Danke 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Dennis32 (8. August 2016)

Habe trotzdem 2 Sätze tech3 e4 abzugeben. Ein mal mit blauen und ein mal mit schwarzen Scheiben. 
Jeweils 203 und 183mm Größe. Bin momentan irgendwie enttäuscht von den dingern. Ich denke ich werde der saint ne 2 Chance geben.  Oder mal bei Magura schauen... Jemand Interesse? 


Mobil gesendet


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. August 2016)

Hat mal jemand sowas getestet? Bremsbelag auf Titanblech?
Gibt bei ebay einen Anbieter, der das groß anpreist: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-HOPE...594865?hash=item2cb0bad371:g:bEAAAOSw7XZXhMT~

Edit: Hab gemerkt, dass es sich mit Kettenblattschrauben bestimmt schlecht bremst...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. August 2016)

.


----------



## Brainman (16. August 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand sowas getestet? Bremsbelag auf Titanblech?
> Gibt bei ebay einen Anbieter, der das groß anpreist: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-HOPE...594865?hash=item2cb0bad371:g:bEAAAOSw7XZXhMT~



Die Beläge sind ja recht neu also wird es schwer mit Erfahrungswerten. Allerdings kenne ich den Verkäufer ein wenig und habe auch diverse Titanteile von Ihm die alle was taugen. Also warum nicht auch die Beläge. Ausprobieren werde ich die bestimmt mal.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (17. August 2016)

Allein die Beschreibung strotzt nicht nur von fachlichem Unwissen sondern auch vor lauter Rechtschreibfehlern...

Zitat:
"_*Warum ist es besser niedrigere Wärmeübertragung zu haben?*
Der Bremsbelaghalterung hält sich wie ein Hitzeschild, so sind die Bremskolben, Kolbendichtung und vor allem Bremsflüssigkeit vor Überhitzte geschützt.
Der Bremsbelaghalterung hält sich wie ein Hitzeschild, so sind die Bremskolben, Kolbendichtung und vor allem Bremsflüssigkeit vor Überhitzte geschützt. Die Betriebsdauer profitiert auch davon.
*Was passiert, wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit zu heiß wird?*
Sie kocht und bildet Gasblase. Diese flexible Blase kann keine Bremsdruck mehr auf die Kolben übertragen. Die sogenannte Fading-Effekt ist sehr gefährlich, weil man plötzlich keine Bremse mehr hat.
*Na gut aber wieso die Bremsbelege-Fabrikant keinen Titan nützen?*
Titan ist teuer, Titan sieht aus wie alle üblichen Metalle, Titan hat innere Qualitäten. Es ist viel einfacher für Marketing-Guys über eine "magische" Belagmischung zu kommunizieren. Mit billigen Materialien haben Ihre Produkte riesige Gewinnmarge."
*Was passiert, wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit zu heiß wird?*
Sie kocht und bildet Gasblase. Diese flexible Blase kann keine Bremsdruck mehr auf die Kolben übertragen. Die sogenannte Fading-Effekt ist sehr gefährlich, weil man plötzlich keine Bremse mehr hat.
*Na gut aber wieso die Bremsbelege-Fabrikant keinen Titan nützen?*
Titan ist teuer, Titan sieht aus wie alle üblichen Metalle, Titan hat innere Qualitäten. Es ist viel einfacher für Marketing-Guys über eine "magische" Belagmischung zu kommunizieren. Mit billigen Materialien haben Ihre Produkte riesige Gewinnmarge."_​
Ich wäre mir da alleine wegen der Beschreibung unsicher mein Leben dran zu hängen...


----------



## Brainman (17. August 2016)

Dafür das der Mann kein Deutsch spricht finde ich die Rechtschreibung halb so wild, hab da schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen.
Ist ja nicht so das die Schweizer Deutsch sprechen.
Daraus dann gleich noch Unwissenheit zu machen ist mal wieder typisch Deutsch, Hauptsache rum mäkeln.
Fass dir mal an die eigene Nase. Du kommst nicht mal mit "Copy & Paste" klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nummer768 (17. August 2016)

Naja, wenn es um Bremsen geht darf es schon seriös sein, da hängt schließlich einiges von ab.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (17. August 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Dafür das der Mann kein Deutsch spricht finde ich die Rechtschreibung halb so wild, hab da schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen.


Joa .. z.B. ein sehr lustiges ebay-Inserat für einen VW-Golf


Brainman schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das die Schweizer Deutsch sprechen.


Neben Italienisch, Französisch und Rätoromanisch halt auch Deutsch...


Brainman schrieb:


> Daraus dann gleich noch Unwissenheit zu machen ist mal wieder typisch Deutsch, Hauptsache rum mäkeln.


Bitte entschuldige dass ich hier widerspreche, ich mäkle rum weil das Rummäkeln so toll ist nicht weil ich Deutscher bin...
Obendrein unterstelle ich der anbietenden Person unabhängig von Rechtschreibfehlern und Herkunft Unwissenheit aus genau diesem Grund:
Zitat:
_*"Was passiert, wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit zu heiß wird?*
Sie kocht und bildet Gasblase. Diese flexible Blase kann keine Bremsdruck mehr auf die Kolben übertragen. Die sogenannte Fading-Effekt ist sehr gefährlich, weil man plötzlich keine Bremse mehr hat."_​


Brainman schrieb:


> Fass dir mal an die eigene Nase. Du kommst nicht mal mit "Copy & Paste" klar.


Nase ist noch da ...
Ich hab Copy&Paste schon benutzt ... weiß aber ehrlich nicht was Du gerade ansprichst...


----------



## Daseca (18. August 2016)

Grad jetzt wo ich so dermaßen zufrieden war mit der Hope (Metallbeläge + Hope Scheiben) muss ich mein Rad in Einzelteilen verkaufen 

Deshalb hier ein super Schnapper für euch 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/821595-hope-tech3-e4-mit-viel-zubehor-wie-neu


----------



## neurofibrill (29. August 2016)

möchte bei meiner t3e4 VR bremse die kolben (dichtungen, wenn ja welche???) tauschen. sind komplett verklemmt. mobilisieren der kolben hat nicht funktioniert. ich weiß noch nicht mal wie ich die aus dem bremssattel rausbekommen soll, so fest stecken die.
was brauch ich denn jetzt alles an ersatzteilen? kolbenset + dichtungen, dot5.1, entlüftungsset, bohrungsdeckel tool?
bei BC z.b. finde ich die kolben schon mal nicht. bei chain reaction phenolische kolben.
habt ihr noch nen tipp bzgl. der bestellung? würde gerne alles auf einen schlag ordern, der versandgebühren wegen.


----------



## mssc (29. August 2016)

Wenn du neue Kolben verwenden willst, brauchst du das Werkzeug für die Deckel nicht und als Entlüftungswerkzeug reicht eine Spritze aus der Apotheke und ein Stück 4mm Schlauch (Baumarkt/Aquariumzubehör).
Beim Wechseln einfach die Kolben gleichmäßig(!) rauspumpen, irgendwann ploppt einer eh raus (inkl. DOT-Überschwemmung), die anderen dann mit einer Zange o.ä. rausziehen. Dichtungen mit einer Pinzette oder Zahnstocher oder ähnlichem rauswursteln, alles sauber machen, neue Dichtungen rein (manche nehmen Zylinderpaste, DOT oder Silikonöl), aufpassen und vorsichtig arbeiten... danach die Kolben rein (ebenfalls mit DOT, Silikonöl oder Zylinderpaste), nicht verkanten... und dann ordentlich entlüften...

Ich hatte die Kolben und Dichtungen von crc...
Edit: Für die Tech3 E4 brauchst du die M4 Large Kolben (u. Dichtungen).


----------



## neurofibrill (29. August 2016)

danke mal.
hab kolben und dichtungen bei hibike gefunden.
ich nehm mal an, wenn alles aus dem bremssattel raus ist, dann diesen ordentlich mit z.b. bremsenreiniger sauber machen, trocknen lassen und dann wie oben beschrieben wieder zusammen bauen.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. August 2016)

.
edit: diese frage hat sich geklärt.


----------



## vbseb (1. September 2016)

Hallo,

habe in den letzten beiden Jahren überwiegend mit XT 785 und Saint 820 gebremst, bin aber jetzt schaltungstechnisch von Shimano auf die Eagle gewechselt und komme nicht wirklich mit der Ergonomie klar, egal mit welchem Adapter. Der kleine Daumenhebel ist einfach zu weit weg. Mit Matchmaker X passt es perfekt. Als "Notlösung" könnte ich den Shifter mit Schelle montieren, was ich aber aber vermeiden wollte. Habe jetzt hier ne neue Saint und bald auch ne Guide RSC liegen.


zwei Option:


1. Die Saint-Armatur gegen die der aktuellen XTR tauschen, dann könnt man mit z.B. Matshi Mille die Distanz verkürzen (fast schon zu einfach, aber der Chrom-Look auch nicht klar)

oder

2. die RSC-Armatur mit einem anderen Sattel kombinieren.


Die Kombination Guide RSC mit RE-Satt funktioniert ja bestens (geht ja bei Specialized werksseitig so am Demo raus)

Mich würde aber vielmehr die Kombi RSC-Armatur mit dem Hope E4-Sattel reizen. Der Sattel ist wirklich ein kleines Kunstwerk. Schon mal jemand ausprobiert/ beobachten können?

Würde ihr am VR ggf. zum V4-Sattel greifen und ergeben sich ggf. Nachteile (z.B. im Vergleich zum E4-Sattel ein vergrößerter Leerweg), wenn man diesen nicht mit der innenbelüfteten Scheibe fährt?

Wie verhält sich die V4 gegenüber der E4 hinsichtlich maximaler Bremskräft? Man hört ja öfters, dass die E4 etwas an Bremskraft vermissen lässt. Oder sind die hauseigenen Hope-Beläge so schlecht?


----------



## xeitto (8. September 2016)

Kurze Frage an die Experten: Hope Bremse ist wie alle anderen Teile für ein neues Bike unterwegs zu mir. Dummerweise hab ich vergessen Oliven zu bestellen, um die Bremsleitungen zu kürzen. Pins hab ich. Habe noch Shimano & Magura Oliven hier, kann ich die auch verwenden oder müssen es die von Hope sein? Oder sind sogar welche bei der Bremse dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (8. September 2016)

Ich hab bisher einfach immer die original verbaute wiederverwendet. Ging eigtl. problemlos.


----------



## xeitto (8. September 2016)

Is mir auch recht, wenn das funktioniert


----------



## DAKAY (9. September 2016)

Ich glaube bei mir waren sogar Ersatz Oliven dabei.


----------



## chris12 (20. September 2016)

Hat mal jemand die tech 3 Hebel mit anderen Sätteln mt5 oder zee kombiniert? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## skask (20. September 2016)

Geht nicht wegen Konflikt DOT-Mineralöl. Entweder gehen dir die Dichtungen im Geber kaputt wenn du Öl verwendest oder die im Bremssattel wenn du DOT verwendest.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. September 2016)

chris12 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand die tech 3 Hebel mit anderen Sätteln mt5 oder zee kombiniert? Geht das überhaupt?


Hope = DOT - Magura/Shimano = ÖL
Könnte Probleme mit den Dichtungen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (20. September 2016)

Ich dachte immer bremsflüssigkeit ist aggressiver als das Öl und von daher verträgt der tech Hebel das Mineralöl ohne Probleme.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie denn die Übersetzung aussieht? Würde das überhaupt Sinn machen?


----------



## MA85 (20. September 2016)

chris12 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer bremsflüssigkeit ist aggressiver als das Öl und von daher verträgt der tech Hebel das Mineralöl ohne Probleme.
> 
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie denn die Übersetzung aussieht? Würde das überhaupt Sinn machen?


Kauf einfach direkt eine mt5 
Viel günstiger und viel viel mehr power!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chris12 (20. September 2016)

Die Hebel sind aber grande schiss...


----------



## MA85 (20. September 2016)

chris12 schrieb:


> Die Hebel sind aber grande schiss...


Ich finde die top. 
Die e4 ist vielleicht besser und schöner verarbeitet aber bremsen tut die mt5 einfach um Welten besser.
Mir hatte die tech 3 nach einem Jahr rumprobiererei mit verschiedenen Belägen und Scheiben einfach zu wenig power. 
Die mt5 ist genau wie ich eine Bremse haben möchte. 
Es hat geschmerzt aber bin mit der Hope einfach nicht zufrieden gewesen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (20. September 2016)

Und man bekommt nur schlecht Einzelteile. 
Die MT5 hatte ich kurz in Beobachtung, bleibe aber bei meinen schönen M4 und E4 Bremsen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. September 2016)

Ich bin beim 3 Länder Enduro Race mal am einen Tag die E4 mit Tech 3 Hebeln gefahren und am anderen die MT5. Die Hope dürfte sich gerade am Gipfel ihrer bisherigen Leistungsfähigkeit befinden mit Storm SL Scheiben und Sinter vorne Organic hinten.
Ich war mit beiden Bremsen enorm zufrieden, aber die MT hat tatsächlich noch n Stück mehr Power, ist noch unempfindlicher gegen Bremskraftverlust durch Hitzeentwicklung. Das Hebelgefühl finde ich ziemlich ähnlich, das von Magura mag ich jedoch einen Ticken mehr 

Da ich Fahrfertig max. 70 kg wiege ist das mit der Bremskraft vllt nicht sooo aussagekräftig


----------



## mssc (21. September 2016)

Ich fahre bei meiner E4 mittlerweile Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben und Trickstuff NG220 Beläge, ist bisher die beste Kombination finde ich. Die Beläge müssen aber unbedingt gut eingefahren werden, brauchen also ein paar mal ordentlich Hitze, ansonsten wollen sie nicht so recht.
Die Kombi mit Storm (ohne SL) Scheiben war auch ok, die Dächle bremsen aber etwas "ruhiger", die Storm bringen mir vorne irgendwie ein pulsieren rein (ich nehme mal an, durch die geschwungene Form).

Das einzige was etwas nervt, ist das Belagsystem mit der Feder. Was da immer über bleibt, würde oft noch zumindest für ein paar Ab-/Ausfahrten reichen. 

Würde gerne mal eine MT5 mit Shimano Hebeln probieren, als mögliches nur-Experiment aber auch etwas teuer..


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. September 2016)

Stimmt, das ist ein weiterer Vortei der MT5 ggü. der Hope. Die Magurabeläge muss man gar nicht einfahren, die funktionieren aus dem Stand perfekt. Dafür halten die Hope Beläge im Vergleich ewig.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich überlege mir eine HOPE X2 für ein neues Projekt anzuschaffen. Steht noch in den Sternen ob auch wirklich wird...

Momentan habe ich an meinem FatBike eine M8000 mit 180VR und 160HR. Bis jetzt reicht das für die Anwendung. Will heissen einfach Sachen fahren, zu geniessen, für die Feierabendrunde. Wird wohl nie mehr werden. 

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich mit der X2 eine ähnlich gute Bremse kaufen würde. Gemäss Bremsleistung ist das sicherlich vergleichbar. Meine Frage ist eher, ist eine HOPE gleich sorglos wie eine Shimano? Oder braucht das mehr an Pflege? Ich bastle und werkle schon gerne, nur fehlt mir eigentlich immer die Zeit, und wenn ich schon knapp dran bin will ich nicht noch basteln.

Wie ist euere Meinung? Wartung und Pflege gleich wie Shimano? Oder brauchts mehr? Wenn ja, was denn genau braucht mehr?

Eine HOPE solls einfach der Optik wegen sein  Weil dort auch passende Naben verbaut würden  Wenn ich schwarz nehem würde, so würde ich wohl wieder Shimano nehmen... Nur ich will Purple


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. September 2016)

Meine Hope waren immer sorgloser als Shimano, aber die X2 würde ich von der Bremskraft her den Shimano Zweikolbenbremsen als unterlegen einstufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (28. September 2016)

sorry für die quali!
links die dichtung und kappe aus meiner E4 (durchmesser ca. 20 mm), rechts aus bestelltem kit (durchmesser ca. 23 mm).
könnte das kit von der V4 sein???


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ...
> könnte das kit von der V4 sein???


Vermutlich nicht. Die V4 hat mMn 16/18mm.
Was steht denn auf der Verpackung?

Edit: ich schrub vom Kolbendurchmesser (hier: Innenmaß).


----------



## neurofibrill (28. September 2016)

außendurchmesser der dichtungen.
auch die abdeckkappe für den entlüftungs"nippel" passt gar nicht (s. rechts oben).
E4 steht auf nem aufkleber auf der packung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> außendurchmesser der dichtungen.


Innendurchmesser?


neurofibrill schrieb:


> E4 steht auf nem aufkleber auf der packung.


Artikelnummer ggf. auch?


----------



## DocThrasher (28. September 2016)

Hi,

du brauchst diese Nippelchen^^:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Abdeckgummi-mit-Lasche-fuer-Entlueftungsnippel-p45668/

Welche E4 Dichtungen haste denn bestellt?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-bremssattel-dichtungssatz-/rp-prod3274


----------



## neurofibrill (28. September 2016)

bei hibike (E4). Artikelnr. Hersteller: HBSPC41:E4

http://www.hibike.de/hope-bremssattel-dichtungskit-pbca070b20b99d9d97645bbbe90cc07ba

messe heute abend mal nach


----------



## mssc (28. September 2016)

Vielleicht sollen das die Dichtungen für die alte E(nduro)4 sein. Bei hibike hättest du die für die Tech M4 nehmen müssen.


----------



## neurofibrill (28. September 2016)

danke. gut zu wissen.
schaut auf dem foto allerdings nach 2 versch. o-ring paaren aus.
bei CRC E4-Enduro oder Tech M4 & 2013 E4?


----------



## mssc (28. September 2016)

Tech M4 & 2013 E4

Bei Hope sollte es eigentlich recht gute Explosionszeichnungen von allen möglichen Teilen geben, inkl. Ersatzteilnummern, die sind bei sowas immer recht brauchbar, hab sie auf die schnelle aber leider nicht gefunden...

Edit: hab am Handy noch was gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (28. September 2016)

bei Hibike: Hersteller-Artnr.:* HBSPC41:E4* (für E4, wie von mir gekauft)

Fragen bei CRC: 
Which kit suitable for "Hope Tech 3 E4 Disc Brake caliper"?
For your Hope Tech 3 with an E4 caliper you will need the "E4" Kit option, this is sku468477 on our Options List (Hope Kit Part Number - *HBSPC41:E4*)

So bin ich damals drauf gekommen. war ja leider nicht richtig.


----------



## neurofibrill (28. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Innendurchmesser?



ca. 16 mm vs. 18 mm. deutlich zu groß für die kolben.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. September 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich überlege mir eine HOPE X2 für ein neues Projekt anzuschaffen. Steht noch in den Sternen ob auch wirklich wird...
> 
> ...



Mein Anliegen ist wohl vergessen gegangen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. September 2016)

Meine Hope Bremsen sind absolut zuverlässig und -bis auf den Wechsel vom DOT einmal im Jahr- wartungsfrei.


----------



## DocThrasher (29. September 2016)

Standfest - Stressfrei ... kaufen  ... X2 ... kein Plan wie stark etc. die ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine Hope Bremsen sind absolut zuverlässig und -bis auf den Wechsel vom DOT einmal im Jahr- wartungsfrei.


Ist es besser jedes Jahr das DOT auszutauschen?...fahre meine V4 jetzt schon 4 Jahre und merke noch keine Einschränkungen.   
Nehme mir aber mal einen Wechsel im Winter vor. 
Was ich ab und zu mal mache, ist den Bremssattel reinigen...Kolben säubern, etwas ölen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. September 2016)

'Weiss ich nicht, ob's tatsächlich 'besser' ist, aber ich will mich auf mein Material verlassen können und fühle mich dann besser.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die X2 mit Tech3 oder Racehebeln für mein XC-Hardtail zuzulegen.
Die Hope Floating sind mir aber zu teuer und gefallen tun sie mir auch nicht. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit anderen Scheiben?
Magura Strom (SL)?

Am liebsten eine Scheibe ohne Spider. Wie dick sind die Originalscheiben? 1.8 oder 2mm?

Besten Gruß

Lars


----------



## mssc (11. Oktober 2016)

Magura Storm (ohne SL) ist sehr gut, noch besser finde ich die Trickstuff Dächle. Sind halt auch nicht sooo günstig....


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. Oktober 2016)

Storm mit SL funktioniert auch gut, zumindest mit den Sinter Belängen.


----------



## neurofibrill (22. Oktober 2016)

frage zur T3E4 Hinterrad:
wenn ich den bremshebel loslasse höre ich so eine art klicken am bremssattel. kennt das jmd.?
bremse ist frisch entlüftet (vlt. ja nicht optimal?), kolben mit silikonöl mobilisiert, sattel auf lichtspalt zentriert. läuft eigentl. ganz gut, druckpunkt paßt mittlerweile auch.

weiter oben hab ich bzgl. kolben und dichtungen VR-bremse tauschen geschrieben. vielen dank nochmal für eure hilfe 
ab das zum ersten mal gemacht und die bremse am VR läuft wieder super!!!


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. November 2016)

V4 sinter

Kann jemand noch etwas mehr zum Vergleich der Scheiben floating 2016, storm und vented beitragen?
Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten die Storm und die Anlage wird trotzdem zu warm, sodass sich die Hebel vom Griff weg bewegen. Abtropfgewicht 73kg.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. November 2016)

Sehr ungewöhnlich.
Erzähl mal 'n bisschen mehr: Scheibendurchmesser? Wann passierts (Hm)? Wann zuletzt neu (und mit frischem DOT) befüllt?

Zu Deiner Frage mal 'in die Luft geschossen': ich fahre die Vented mit Sinterbelägen bei 100kg. 
Selbst wenn ich mit Gästen unterwegs bin und dementsprechen alle Tiefenmeter nur auf der Bremse stehe, geht die nicht in die Knie. Ich bremse fast ausschließlich vorne.


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sehr ungewöhnlich.
> Erzähl mal 'n bisschen mehr: Scheibendurchmesser? Wann passierts (Hm)? Wann zuletzt neu (und mit frischem DOT) befüllt?
> 
> Zu Deiner Frage mal 'in die Luft geschossen': ich fahre die Vented mit Sinterbelägen bei 100kg.
> Selbst wenn ich mit Gästen unterwegs bin und dementsprechen alle Tiefenmeter nur auf der Bremse stehe, geht die nicht in die Knie. Ich bremse fast ausschließlich vorne.


Scheiben 203/180... vorher hatte ich die L-Series Scheiben von Hayes, die hatte ich bei Bikeparkstrecken wie Lac Blanc oder La Bresse gut blau bekommen. Ich bin nicht zu langsam unterwegs und bremse vorne wie hinten dem Gefälle und Boden angepasst. Anlage im Sommer frisch befüllt und nach dem ich auf die Storm gewechselt bin nochmal. Jetzt mit den Storm ist es besser, aber immer noch nicht gut. Das ging dann so nach etwa 100hm los, bei den Storm etwas später. Ich fahre so Abfahrten auch am Stück vollgas runter und dann gleich wieder mit dem Lift hoch und wieder runter, etc. Was mich von den Vented abgehalten hat bisher ist der Preis, da es ja doch nur ein Verschleißteil ist.

Auf meinen Hometrails ists völlig banane, da würde ich vermutlich nicht einmal zwei 160er Scheiben warm bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. November 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ... Das ging dann so nach etwa 100hm los, bei den Storm etwas später. Ich fahre so Abfahrten auch am Stück vollgas runter und dann gleich wieder mit dem Lift hoch und wieder runter, etc. ...


Bei Deinem Gewicht und Storms schon nach 100 Tiefenmetern? Bremse funktioniert sonst aber schon, oder? Sind die Storm auch blau gebremst? 
Bilder von der Scheibe?

Lift kannst vernachlässigen. In der Zeit, die Du für's Anstellen am Lift brauchst, ist die Bremse schon wieder bei 'Normal Null'.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. November 2016)

V4 Sinter, innenbelüftete Scheiben 500TM am Stück mit 170kg... 
die Scheiben sind dann bunt aber noch gut am verzögern.


Diese Scheiben.... 




...sind etwas wärmefester als diese....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (1. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Gewicht und Storms schon nach 100 Tiefenmetern? Bremse funktioniert sonst aber schon, oder? Sind die Storm auch blau gebremst?
> Bilder von der Scheibe?.


Bei der Hayes waren es höchstens etwa 100TM, bei der Storm dauerts schon länger. Sie verfärbt sich auch nicht wirklich, die Temperatur geht wohl leicht in die Beläge, schätz ich. Bremsen funktioniert gut, auch dann, wenn der Hebel weg wandert. Luft ist sicher keine drin, hab schon einige Male Hope Bremsen entlüftet. Dreck ist auch keiner da, denn ich habe vorne zwei Scheiben und zwei Paar Beläge drin gehabt, vorher entfettet. Die Beläge auf Titanplatte von ebay wären eine Idee als Wärmeisolator. Interessanter Weise hatte ich mit den zweiteiligen Scheiben von Formula keine derartigen Probleme, trotzdem die Bremskraft etwas geringer war, aber berechenbarer wie ich finde. Ich denke, die günstigste Variante wäre, wenn ich mich mit den wandernden Hebeln arrangiere und ans Hinterrad dann eine 203er montiere, sobald die aktuelle verschlissen ist. Dass die Scheibe nach der Liftfahrt wieder kalt ist, ist mir klar, aber die Bremsflüssigkeit könnte im Sommer möglicherweise nicht mehr gut abkühlen, wenn dann auch noch die Sonne drauf brät, oder? Auch wenn die Vented reizend wären, ist mir das zu viel Geld.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. November 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ... Die Beläge auf Titanplatte von ebay wären eine Idee als Wärmeisolator. ...


Link?

Und: Du bremst zu viel hinten.


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Link?
> 
> Und: Du bremst zu viel hinten.


Weniger bremsen wäre wohl die Lösung 
Die Storm verfärben sich auch nicht wirklich, nur die Hayes hatten es gerne bunt...
Den Link hatte ich schonmal, hier der aktuelle:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/HOPE-2-brake...320047?hash=item2cb468ad6f:g:7kwAAOSwal5YDE3E


----------



## mssc (1. November 2016)

Meine Bremse juckt es nichtmal, wenn ich ein paar 100hm hinter meiner Frau nachtucker und ständig schleifen lassen muss... bei knapp 110kg Systemgewicht...
Wenn sich der Hebel bewegt, muss noch irgendwo Luft drin sein... auch wenn du weißt wie es geht.. 
Sonne auf der Bremsleitung wird eher egal sein..


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. November 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> Meine Bremse juckt es nichtmal, wenn ich ein paar 100hm hinter meiner Frau nachtucker und ständig schleifen lassen muss... bei knapp 110kg Systemgewicht...
> Wenn sich der Hebel bewegt, muss noch irgendwo Luft drin sein... auch wenn du weißt wie es geht..
> Sonne auf der Bremsleitung wird eher egal sein..


Ließ mal, in welche Richtung sich der Hebel bewegt.  Und die Sonne macht die Bremsanlage nicht warm, die ist schon warm.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. November 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ließ mal, in welche Richtung sich der Hebel bewegt. ...


Hast Du das Problem nur hinten oder auch vorne?


----------



## mssc (2. November 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ließ mal, in welche Richtung sich der Hebel bewegt.  Und die Sonne macht die Bremsanlage nicht warm, die ist schon warm.


Ich habs gelesen.. manchmal is nochmaliges entlüften trotzdem die Lösung.. manchmal zu viel Luft im AGB, manchmal undichte Membranen usw.. aber googlen kannst eh selber..


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hast Du das Problem nur hinten oder auch vorne?


vorne und hinten, ich hab mal den Tread komplett gelesen neulich, da gibt's ja noch mehr Leute mit dieser Problematik.


----------



## Destroy104 (9. November 2016)

Hatte schon mal jemand das Problem das es ihm die Scheibenbremseaufnahme verbogen hat, also den adapter? ich fahre ne Manitou dorado und scheinbar reißen die v4 so stark an dem 203mm Adapter das er sich verbogen hat. Hatte das schonmal jemand und muss ich mir jetzt Stahl adapter besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (10. November 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal jemand das Problem das es ihm die Scheibenbremseaufnahme verbogen hat, also den adapter? ich fahre ne Manitou dorado und scheinbar reißen die v4 so stark an dem 203mm Adapter das er sich verbogen hat. Hatte das schonmal jemand und muss ich mir jetzt Stahl adapter besorgen


 
edit: war heute im Radladen meines Vertrauens, den Adapter für eine alte 2005 Dorado zu bekommen war viel Telefonie und ein glücksfall. Wir gehen davon aus das der Adapter, (postmount zu postmount) die kräfte nicht verträgt, auch der neue nicht. ich weis Hope hat mal welche für die alte 2005 dorado Dh gefertigt nur gibts die nimmer 

sorry für doppelpost, wollte bearbeiten und habe die falsche taste erwischt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. November 2016)

Was ist denn am Adapter verbogen? Bild?


----------



## Destroy104 (11. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Adapter verbogen? Bild?


Der adapter ist zum einen in die rotationsrichtung der scheibe verzogen 1A, sovie zum mittelpunkt des rades 2A


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> Der adapter ist zum einen in die rotationsrichtung der scheibe verzogen 1A, sovie zum mittelpunkt des rades 2A
> Anhang anzeigen 545553 Anhang anzeigen 545554



Sind das Spuren von den Richtversuchen?...sieht ja ganz schön mitgenommen aus.

Edit.. 
Das Teil sieht ziemlich schwächlich aus...zumal da auch noch durch eine Bohrung geschwächt. 
Eventuell kannst du zwei Adapter nebeneinander/miteinander verbinden?  Verbinden....verschrauben, vernieten oder verschweißen.


----------



## Destroy104 (11. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sind das Spuren von den Richtversuchen?...sieht ja ganz schön mitgenommen aus.


ne das ist nur edding auf alu 

mit einem verbogenen adapter fahre ich keinen meter, am ende verzieh ich mir noch meinen V4 körper. nenen


----------



## nummer768 (11. November 2016)

Den wirst Du kaum verziehen, eher bricht der Adapter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2016)

...sie mal oben mein Nachtrag [emoji4]


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2016)

@Destroy104 
...sie mal oben mein Nachtrag [emoji4]


----------



## Destroy104 (11. November 2016)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Den wirst Du kaum verziehen, eher bricht der Adapter...


 
da muss ich dir aber wiedersprechen.
denn er ist er verzogen und er war es nicht bevor ich in Österreich war, erst als ich weider hier war stellte ich fest das der sattel nicht mehr grade steht. ich habe das Rad aber vor Österreich komplett gewartet, der fehler entstand also in at. ich hatte keinen sturz und ich habe mein rad nicht auf den bremssattel gestellt, was das verziehen des adapters erklären würde, ich habe am bremssattel keine kratzer und keine schläge. also wurde keine kraft auf den sattel von aussen eingewirkt, was noch mehr darauf hinweist das die bremskraft ihn verzogen hat. und bevor alu bricht, das passiert sehr selten ohne Ankündigung, ermüdet und biegt es sich meiner erfahrung nach erst.


----------



## Destroy104 (11. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @Destroy104
> ...sie mal oben mein Nachtrag [emoji4]


 ich glaub ich bin blind, weis nicht was du meinst, sorry


----------



## Destroy104 (11. November 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin blind, weis nicht was du meinst, sorry


edit, seite war noch nicht aktualiesiert


----------



## Destroy104 (11. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sind das Spuren von den Richtversuchen?...sieht ja ganz schön mitgenommen aus.
> 
> Edit..
> Das Teil sieht ziemlich schwächlich aus...zumal da auch noch durch eine Bohrung geschwächt.
> Eventuell kannst du zwei Adapter nebeneinander/miteinander verbinden?  Verbinden....verschrauben, vernieten oder verschweißen.



genau das ist das problem, wobei weniger die untere leicht geschwächte bohrung, mehr der lange obere steg, der wie ein riesiger hebel wirkt. ich habe für den neuen adapter jetzt 30 euro bezahlt weil er nicht mal mehr gelistet ist bei der firma von welcher ich ihn bekomme. und es gibt sonnst keine mehr dafür, das war schon glück.


----------



## Schildbürger (14. November 2016)

Du könntest oben wo der Adapter von der Gabel absteht eine Schraube durchmachen (Gewinde schneiden) die sich an der Gabel abstützt. Zum Kontern eine Mutter drauf.
Und dann:
Wo die Schraube an die Gabel drückt machst du eine selbstsichernde Mutter drauf, so hast du eine größere Fläche und klebst ein Stück Kunststoff oder Gummi von einem Reifen etc. dazwischen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. November 2016)

Pfusch an der Bremse kommt immer gut.


----------



## Stevemckream (14. November 2016)

Schau mal auf eBay Kleinanzeigen, da bieten manche Hobby Zerspaner ihre CNC Künste an!
Dann könnte man auch gleich ein stabileres Material nehmen, oder die Gestalt des Adapters optimieren..


----------



## mssc (15. November 2016)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Du könntest oben wo der Adapter von der Gabel absteht eine Schraube durchmachen (Gewinde schneiden) die sich an der Gabel abstützt. Zum Kontern eine Mutter drauf.
> Und dann:
> Wo die Schraube an die Gabel drückt machst du eine selbstsichernde Mutter drauf, so hast du eine größere Fläche und klebst ein Stück Kunststoff oder Gummi von einem Reifen etc. dazwischen.


Kommt sicher gut bei einer USD Gabel, wenn beim einfedern eine Schraube im Weg ist.... wenn es sich überhaupt ausgehen würde, so eine Schraube abzustützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (15. November 2016)

Stevemckream schrieb:


> Schau mal auf eBay Kleinanzeigen, da bieten manche Hobby Zerspaner ihre CNC Künste an!
> Dann könnte man auch gleich ein stabileres Material nehmen, oder die Gestalt des Adapters optimieren..


 das ist ne super idee, danke, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht,  mein neuer adapter sollte die woche kommen, dann kann ich ja... 
ich muss mal nach nem cnc fräser suchen


----------



## DAKAY (15. November 2016)

Gibt auch hier im Forum reichlich Spezialisten.


----------



## Destroy104 (15. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Gibt auch hier im Forum reichlich Spezialisten.


kennst du vielleicht einen und würdest mir seinen namen verraten


----------



## DAKAY (15. November 2016)

Schau dich am besten mal im Tech Talk um. Z.B. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/selbstbauprojekte-cad-cnc-und-so-weiter.409776/


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2016)

Hey kurze Frage, hab grad ne v4 geordert. Welche Scheiben und Adapter passen?


----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2016)

Würde ja sagen hope und die Adapter die für die Scheibengröße und den Rahmen den du fährst [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2016)

Ja ist schon klar [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] passen da die billigen shimano teile ? 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2016)

Wieso kauft man sich bitte so ne geile bremse um sie dann an so hässlichen teilen zu montieren?  [emoji15]


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2016)

Das sind einfach nur schwarze Adapter was soll denn da sonst für was tolles dran ?! 
Wichtig ist das es erstmal funzt 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2016)

Shimano passt aber schöne gefräste Adapter sind doch deutlich schicker


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2016)

Ja das ist klar. Sowas kommt auch irgendwann aber erstmal soll das Rad laufen
Danke für deine Hilfe 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2016)

Kein Ding


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja ist schon klar [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] passen da die billigen shimano teile ?



Shimano-Adapter musst feilen sonst steht die Bremse an.

Shimano-Scheiben passen, haben aber ein Material, das schlechter bremst.
Ich würde Magura Storm (ohne SL)- oder Trickstuff Dächle-Scheiben montieren.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. November 2016)

Hm feilen? Oh ja stimmt sind etwas breit. Ist aber nicht viel


----------



## nummer768 (17. November 2016)

Bei mir passen die Shimano Adapter nicht mit den schwimmenden Hope Scheiben, die Ringe der Scheibe ecken dann am Adapter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (17. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Shimano-Adapter musst feilen sonst steht die Bremse an.
> 
> Shimano-Scheiben passen, haben aber ein Material, das schlechter bremst.
> Ich würde Magura Storm (ohne SL)- oder Trickstuff Dächle-Scheiben montieren.


 was ist den der unterschied zeischen den trickstuff den magura storm und den hope floating, weil meist die trickstuff und die magura scheiben empfohlen werden?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> was ist den der unterschied zeischen den trickstuff den magura storm und den hope floating, weil meist die trickstuff und die magura scheiben empfohlen werden?


Die Floating werden bei längeren Bremsungen etwas stumpf. Meine Vermutung ist, dass durch die schwimmende Lagerung nicht genug Temperatur (hier: in den Spider) abgeführt werden kann. Dazu sind die auch noch etwas dünner als die beiden anderen Alternativen.


----------



## DAKAY (17. November 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar. Sowas kommt auch irgendwann aber erstmal soll das Rad laufen
> Danke für deine Hilfe
> 
> 
> Gesendet vom iPhone7



Also, wenn du irgendwann eh Hope Adapter kaufen möchtest, verstehe ich nicht wieso nicht gleich?


----------



## xMARTINx (17. November 2016)

Weil der Rahmen irgendwann ne andere Farbe bekommt und deswegen die erstmal einfache Adapter die man eh kaum sieht völlig reichen 
Außerdem hab ich noch einfach shimano Scheiben und Adapter von der Saint liegen. 
Aufrüsten kann ich mit der Zeit immernoch. 
Gibt noch genug anderes zeig was ich fürs Rad brauche 
Danke für eure Hilfe 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## damianfromhell (17. November 2016)

Okay Adapter von hope gibt's eh nur schwarz und Silber wen ich mich net irre


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. November 2016)

Mal ganz ehrlich, sone bastel aktion ist doch nichts halbes und ganzes.da warte ich doch bis ich alle teile zusammen habe, und mach nee gute bremse komplett ans rad.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## sporty (22. November 2016)

Ich hoffe..hope meine Bremsscheibe ist nur ein Ausreißer...


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. November 2016)

Wtf Da stimmt ja einiges nicht.... Schon mal Gegenprobe aufn VR gemacht?!  Könnte ja sein das die Lager der Nabe hin sind!? Oder das Spiel ist nich korrekt!?


----------



## sporty (23. November 2016)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wtf Da stimmt ja einiges nicht.... Schon mal Gegenprobe aufn VR gemacht?!  Könnte ja sein das die Lager der Nabe hin sind!? Oder das Spiel ist nich korrekt!?



die Scheibe ist wirklich so oval!


----------



## nummer768 (23. November 2016)

Ist das ein Prototyp? Könnte mir vorstellen dass es das Gegenstück zu den ovalen Kettenblättern ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2016)

...ist das Oberleitungsprinzip [emoji2] 
so nutzt man die Beläge vollflächig.


----------



## Stevemckream (23. November 2016)

Mmmmh sieht danach aus, als ob die Mitte rund läuft.

wahrscheinlich beim Lasern verrutscht o.ä.


----------



## MrMapei (24. November 2016)

Ich hätte von euch gerne mal eine Empfehlung, ob ich mir eher die E4, oder X2 kaufen soll.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich durch den Pfälzerwald, wo man ja keine ewig langen steilen Abfahrten hat. Fahrfertig bringe ich etwa 85kg auf die Waage. Worauf ich Wert lege ist eine gute Dosierbarkeit der Bremsen, z.B. in Spitzkehren.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. November 2016)

@MrMapei Ich persönlich würd den Mix nehmen.  Vorne E4 und hinten X2. Aber wenn du nen bisserl am Gewicht schrauben magst dann X2.  Wartungsaufwand ist bei der X2 weniger, gemeint is das syncrone mobilisieren der Kolben. Von dein Fahrergewicht her kannste bei der X2 bleiben. Es sei denn du lässt es öfter ma schleifen... Dann wieder eher E4 vorne. 
Ist nur meine Persönliche Ansicht,also ist der Vorschlag rein hypothetisch.Ich persönlich fahre die V4 mit Vented...  Komme was da wolle ￼


----------



## MrMapei (27. November 2016)

Okay dann spricht eigentlich nichts gegen X2 vorne und hinten, auch wenn ich hier im Thread das Gefühl habe, als wenn die meisten eine E4/V4 fahren und am besten 2 an jedem Laufrad 

Gibt es noch eine Empfehlung für die Bremsscheiben?


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. November 2016)

@MrMapei  Meine darf etwas mehr Systemgewicht standhalten und zudem wollte ich ne Heavy Duty Lösung  
Bremscheiben werden einige empfohlen .Ab 2016 gggaannz wichtig 2016 Floatings ,weil da der Stahl und Desing geändert wurde . Dann Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben und Magura Storm scheiben .


----------



## kaizi (27. November 2016)

Wow, diesen thread hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.

Ich fahre eine Hope Tech V4, wollte heute die Kolben reinigen, dabei hat sich ein vorderer verkeilt.
Kriege ihn nicht mehr rein, er ist oben weiter drinnen, unten weiter draussen.
Habe einen Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit drauf und mit alten Belägen und einem Schraubenzieher versucht das Teil wieder rein zu bekommen.
Leider ohne Erfolg.

Habe den Tipp bekommen in diesem Thread nachzusehen, allerdings sind 66 Seiten recht ordentlich...
Kann mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen? Danke!


----------



## nummer768 (27. November 2016)

Drücke weiter und schau ob er raus kommt, dann baust Du ihn wieder gerade ein.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. November 2016)

Probier mal statt dem Schraubenzieher was langes Flaches komplett durch den Bremssattel zu führen (zB der Griff eines Konusschlüssels funktioniert ganz gut). Dann den Griff ober- und unterhalb des Bremssattels greifen, mit den Daumen am Bremssattel gegenhalten und so versuchen den Kolben wieder gerade zu drücken. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik_vom_See (28. November 2016)

kaizi schrieb:


> Wow, diesen thread hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Ich fahre eine Hope Tech V4, wollte heute die Kolben reinigen, dabei hat sich ein vorderer verkeilt.
> Kriege ihn nicht mehr rein, er ist oben weiter drinnen, unten weiter draussen.
> ...



Direkt am verkanteten Kolben rum zu hebeln und zu drücken sollte die letzte Option sein. Versuche mal, die anderen drei Kolben zu blockieren. Zwischen die gegenüberliegenden beweglichen Kolben irgendwas Passendes klemmen, den Kolben gegenüber dem verkanteten Kolben mit Wasserpumpenzange und Lappen (über den Sattel und den Kolben legen, um direkten Kontakt von Zange und Sattel/Kolben zu vermeiden) blockieren. Dann über den Druck des Bremshebels versuchen, den verkanteten Kolben wieder in die Spur zu bringen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2016)

Wenn der Kolben nicht mehr leicht zurück geht in dem man auf die am weitesten rausstehende Kante drückt, bist da möglicherweise schon übern Dichtring.
Sattel abbauen, Kolben rausbauen und gerade, mit etwas DOT wieder einsetzen. Entlüften. Fertig.


----------



## n4ppel (30. November 2016)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @MrMapei Ich persönlich würd den Mix nehmen.  Vorne E4 und hinten X2. Aber wenn du nen bisserl am Gewicht schrauben magst dann X2.  Wartungsaufwand ist bei der X2 weniger, gemeint is das syncrone mobilisieren der Kolben. Von dein Fahrergewicht her kannste bei der X2 bleiben. Es sei denn du lässt es öfter ma schleifen... Dann wieder eher E4 vorne.
> Ist nur meine Persönliche Ansicht,also ist der Vorschlag rein hypothetisch.Ich persönlich fahre die V4 mit Vented...  Komme was da wolle ￼



Hast du bzgl. der Änderung des Stahls bei den Floatings weitere Infos für mich.
Bzw. kannst du mir sagen, ob es einen großen Unterschied in der Bremsleistung zwischen den alte Saw-Floating und den neuen Floatings gibt.

Überlge, ob ich mal eine neue Scheibe probieren soll. Schwanke zwischen den neuen Hopes und der Floating von Galfer
http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/Galfer/Galfer-Bremsscheibe-Wave-Floating-MTB.html


----------



## fl1p (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich richte mich mal an die *V4* Fahrer, *ohne innenbelüftete Scheibe*, die Probleme hatten:


Ihr habt die Kolben beim Entlüften vermutlich nicht etwas herausgepumpt, so dass mehr Öl im System ist?
Schließlich müssen die Kolben ohne vented Scheibe weiter herausfahren, weshalb man grundsätzlich mehr Öl im System benötigt.
Ansonsten wird die Dichtungsmembran vom Ausgleichsbehälter möglicherweise etwas überlastet, was einen inkonsistenten Druckpunkt verursachen könnte.
Speziell wenn die Beläge mit der Zeit dünner werden.

Ich würde eigentlich gerne mal wieder eine Hope Bremse fahren, allerdings bräuchte ich bei meinem Gewicht nicht unbedingt die schweren innenbelüfteten Scheiben...
Sollte das die Lösung sein weshalb bei einigen die dicken Scheiben besser funktionieren, würde das meine Kauffreudigkeit deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Dezember 2016)

fl1p schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Kolben beim Entlüften vermutlich nicht etwas herausgepumpt, so dass mehr Öl im System ist?
> ...
> Ansonsten wird die Dichtungsmembran vom Ausgleichsbehälter möglicherweise etwas überlastet, was einen inkonsistenten Druckpunkt verursachen könnte.
> ...


Totaler Schmarrn. Die V4 funktioniert problemlos mit Standardscheiben.


----------



## nummer768 (1. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Totaler Schmarrn. Die V4 funktioniert problemlos mit Standardscheiben.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Habe dennoch umgerüstet auf Vented, allerdings nur weil ich das vom Prinzip her geil finde (innenbelüftet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik_vom_See (1. Dezember 2016)

Wie habt ihr es angestellt, die Kolben synchron zu mobilisieren? Als ich die V4 neu verbaut habe, hatte ich das glück dass die Kolben gleich relativ Synchron rausgedrückt wurden, war also nur wenig Korrektur nötig. Beim letzten Belagwechsel war dem leider nicht mehr so, die Kolben sind unterschiedlich weit draußen und schieben die Bremsscheibe beim Betätigen der Bremse minimal zur Seite


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Dezember 2016)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es angestellt, die Kolben synchron zu mobilisieren? ...


Ich mache es so: pumpen und den Kolben, der dann rauskommt mit Silikonöl behandeln und zurückdrücken. Diesen Kolben festhalen und nochmal pumpen. Den Kolben, der dann rauskommt mit Silikonöl behandeln und zurückdrücken. Und das dann für alle Kolben.


----------



## fl1p (1. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Totaler Schmarrn. Die V4 funktioniert problemlos mit Standardscheiben.


Dann Frage ich mich warum ich so oft gelesen habe dass die vented Scheiben besser funktionieren sollen.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (1. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich mache es so: pumpen und den Kolben, der dann rauskommt mit Silikonöl behandeln und zurückdrücken. Diesen Kolben festhalen und nochmal pumpen. Den Kolben, der dann rauskommt mit Silikonöl behandeln und zurückdrücken. Und das dann für alle Kolben.



Also mit Silikonspray behandelt habe ich die Kolben schon. Dennoch kommen sie nicht gleichmäßig aus dem Sattel, im Grunde genommen müsste man im montierten Zustand am Sattel nachkorrigieren, oder? Beweglich sind alle Kolben, sie lassen sich auch mit ziemlich dem selben Kraftaufwand mit den Fingern zurückdrücken. Richtig entlüftet müsste die Bremse auch sein, Druckpunkt bleibt immer gleich.
Trotzdem wollen sich die Kolben nicht gleichmäßig bewegen bzw. gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe drücken. Ist immer so, dass ein belag schleif und der andere einen deutlichen Lichtspalt hat


----------



## Destroy104 (1. Dezember 2016)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Trotzdem wollen sich die Kolben nicht gleichmäßig bewegen bzw. gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe drücken. Ist immer so, dass ein belag schleif und der andere einen deutlichen Lichtspalt hat


ich denk du wirst den sattel justieren müssen, mein vr konnte ich via bremsdruck justieren, also bremse ziehen und dann sattel festschrauben. hinten musste ich den sattel optisch justieren, so das beidseitig ein kleiner luftspalt zwischen scheibe und belag ist, wenn ich hinten via Bremsdruck justieren wollte hatte ich das selbe wie du.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (1. Dezember 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ich denk du wirst den sattel justieren müssen, mein vr konnte ich via bremsdruck justieren, also bremse ziehen und dann sattel festschrauben. hinten musste ich den sattel optisch justieren, so das beidseitig ein kleiner luftspalt zwischen scheibe und belag ist, wenn ich hinten via Bremsdruck justieren wollte hatte ich das selbe wie du.



Und das ist genau das Problem.. Die Bremsen sollen nicht per Bremsdruck justiert werden. Hope selbst gibt vor, dass die Sättel nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet werden sollen, also dass der Sattel exakt in einer Linie mit der Bremsscheibe steht und auch der Abstand zw. Kolben und Scheibe beidseitig identisch ist. Was ja auch sinn macht... steht der Sattel minimal schief, was beim Ausrichten per Bremsbetätigung ja durchaus passieren kann, liegen die Kolben nicht optimal an den Bremsbelägen an.


----------



## Destroy104 (1. Dezember 2016)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das Problem.. Die Bremsen sollen nicht per Bremsdruck justiert werden. Hope selbst gibt vor, dass die Sättel nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet werden sollen, also dass der Sattel exakt in einer Linie mit der Bremsscheibe steht und auch der Abstand zw. Kolben und Scheibe beidseitig identisch ist. Was ja auch sinn macht... steht der Sattel minimal schief, was beim Ausrichten per Bremsbetätigung ja durchaus passieren kann, liegen die Kolben nicht optimal an den Bremsbelägen an.


ich habe doch geschreiben justiere optisch , bei mir ging es am vr, egal was hope schreibt wie es zu machen ist, mein vr ist perfekt via bremskraft justiert und der sattel steht perfekt.  hinten lege ich ne lampe unters rad, damit ich das licht sehe und justiere nach optik


----------



## Heremeschlegel (1. Dezember 2016)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Ist immer so, dass ein belag schleif und der andere einen deutlichen Lichtspalt hat


Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem...ursächlich war die nicht passgenaue Befestigung an der Nabe - mit dem Anziehen der Schrauben kam es zum Verzug der Scheibe. Abhilfe schaffte ein Spacer, den es zum Unterfüttern gibt-> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=109759;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid[222]=1;pgc[146]=18341


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Dezember 2016)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Also mit Silikonspray behandelt habe ich die Kolben schon. Dennoch kommen sie nicht gleichmäßig aus dem Sattel, im Grunde genommen müsste man im montierten Zustand am Sattel nachkorrigieren, oder? ...


Nein. Nach Lichtspalt einstellen, dann die Beläge montieren.


Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Trotzdem wollen sich die Kolben nicht gleichmäßig bewegen bzw. gleichmäßig auf die Scheibe drücken. Ist immer so, dass ein belag schleif und der andere einen deutlichen Lichtspalt hat


Kolben zurückdrücken, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge montieren und fahren. Falls sich das nicht gibt, ggf. neu entlüften.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (1. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nein. Nach Lichtspalt einstellen, dann die Beläge montieren.
> 
> Kolben zurückdrücken, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge montieren und fahren. Falls sich das nicht gibt, ggf. neu entlüften.



Ich glaube wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Die Sättel sind nach Lichtspalt exakt mittig und parallel zur Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet, das ist überhaupt nicht das Problem. Montiere ich nun die Beläge und pumpe sie zur Bremsscheibe, ist immer eine Seite der Kolben, sprich kleiner und großer Kolben einer Seite, weiter draußen als der andere... Was dazu führt, dass sobald der Druckpunkt da ist und ich die Bremse betätige, der weiter rausstehende Bremsbelag gegen die scheibe drückt, die Scheibe sichtlich außer Spur gerät und dann erst der zweite Belag greift und Verzögerung entsteht. Entlüftet habe ich die Bremsen mittlerweile dreimal, dass sich Luft im System befindet kann ich nahezu ausschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich drück dann immer mit dem Daumen gegen den Belag (oben an dem "Zäpfchen" bei der Belagsschraube), der zu schnell rauskommt und zieh mit der anderen Hand die Bremse ein paar Mal. Ist zwar sicher nicht die genaueste Variante, aber wenn auf dem Trail mal wieder eine Seite zu schleifen beginnt, reichts um das abzustellen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Dezember 2016)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Die Sättel sind nach Lichtspalt exakt mittig und parallel zur Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet, das ist überhaupt nicht das Problem. Montiere ich nun die Beläge und pumpe sie zur Bremsscheibe, ist immer eine Seite der Kolben, sprich kleiner und großer Kolben einer Seite, weiter draußen als der andere... Was dazu führt, dass sobald der Druckpunkt da ist und ich die Bremse betätige, der weiter rausstehende Bremsbelag gegen die scheibe drückt, die Scheibe sichtlich außer Spur gerät und dann erst der zweite Belag greift und Verzögerung entsteht. Entlüftet habe ich die Bremsen mittlerweile dreimal, dass sich Luft im System befindet kann ich nahezu ausschließen





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... Beläge montieren *und fahren*. ...


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Dezember 2016)

Oder die Bremskolben / Beläge vorausrichten, guckst du hier unter 2.5:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf


----------



## 54er (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
kann ich diesen Bremssattel mit dem Tech3 hebel kombiniere? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/hope-x2-bremssattel-komplett-/rp-prod40007 Ich würde gerne am Hinterrad von v4 auf x2 wechseln(um ein bisschen was an Gewicht zu sparen). Denke für meine Bedürfnisse wird die x2 hinten und v4 vorne ausreichend sein.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (2. Dezember 2016)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Oder die Bremskolben / Beläge vorausrichten, guckst du hier unter 2.5:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf



Danke, so was in der Art habe ich gesucht. Ich denke ich wird mir eben ein Futterstück fräsen, welches exakt in den V4 Sattel passt, mittig sitzt und im Bereich der Kolben so dick ist wie Scheibe inklusive Beläge. Dann entfällt das Gehampel mit dem Inbus, der Rest drückt sich dann im montierten Zustand



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


>



Du wirst lachen... Ich bin damit gefahren  aber auch nach einem Tag in Winterberg hat sich nichts an der Problematik geändert.



54er schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> kann ich diesen Bremssattel mit dem Tech3 hebel kombiniere? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/hope-x2-bremssattel-komplett-/rp-prod40007 Ich würde gerne am Hinterrad von v4 auf x2 wechseln(um ein bisschen was an Gewicht zu sparen). Denke für meine Bedürfnisse wird die x2 hinten und v4 vorne ausreichend sein.



Ja, kannst du.


----------



## radiomir79 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hi. hab mir die V4 gekauft. am zweitem rad hab ich Saint... mir scheint die V4 schwammig (auch nach entluften) ist es normal? was ich meine - sollte der druckpunkt weicher als die Saint sein?


 Danke!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Dezember 2016)

radiomir79 schrieb:


> Hi. hab mir die V4 gekauft. am zweitem rad hab ich Saint... mir scheint die V4 schwammig (auch nach entluften) ist es normal? was ich meine - sollte der druckpunkt weicher als die Saint sein?Anhang anzeigen 551607 Danke!!!


 Der Druckpunkt ist für den einen als Schwammig zu bezeichnen. Für den anderen dosierbarkeit. Die Saint gilt für manche als Digital, da der Bereich des harten Verzögerns recht schmal gehalten ist.  Für mein empfinden ist die V4 am Druckpunkt für hartes Verzögern ausreichend definiert.  Aber das ist eher als  subjektives Gefühl einzuordnen.


----------



## radiomir79 (2. Dezember 2016)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Der Druckpunkt ist für den einen als Schwammig zu bezeichnen. Für den anderen dosierbarkeit. Die Saint gilt für manche als Digital, da der Bereich des harten Verzögerns recht schmal gehalten ist.  Für mein empfinden ist die V4 am Druckpunkt für hartes Verzögern ausreichend definiert.  Aber das ist eher als  subjektives Gefühl einzuordnen.



super. hab gedacht das ich was nicht richtig gemacht habe. jezt mal sehen ob die V4 gut=stark genug ist. die saint ist eine super bremse, nur wollte ich die orange farbe am pimp rad. werde berichten ob die v4 uberzeugt. danke nochmals.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Dezember 2016)

@radiomir79 Scheiben Empfehlung die hier am häufigsten sind is ne Seite voher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (3. Dezember 2016)

Moin, also ich habe beim Entlüften immer einen Bleeding Block benutzt. Habe also die Kolben nicht etwas rausgefahren. Habe aber trotzdem keine Probleme mit der Membran. Und ja, ich finde, dass die Hope V4 ganz besonders mit der Trickstuff Dächle (dicke Scheibe) sehr gut funktioniert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fl1p (3. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank Martin!


----------



## interloper (8. Dezember 2016)

Also je mehr ich hier Lese umso mehr verzweifle ich  mein Anliegen sind die bremsbeläge. Von trickstuff, bbb, Kool stop, sinter und organisch von hope und den überbike sind ja einige dabei. Die organischen von hope finde ich bescheiden, die sinter bei entsprechender Temperatur Spitze aber eben zu hoher scheibenverschleiß. Die kool stop empfand ich jetzt als gute Alternative. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den swisstop belägen? ich bremse übrigens mit den 2016er hope floating scheiben


----------



## kaizi (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube ich habe zuviel an dem hängenden Kolben rumgedrückt. (Post vom 27.11.)
Wollte heute mit einem Freund den Tipp von `Maik am See´ probieren. Mein Freund sagt das die Kolben hinüber sind.
Jetzt meine neue Frage, meine Hope Tech V4 sind gute 3 1/2 Jahre alt. Kann ich einen aktuellen Sattel mit der knapp 4 Jahre alten Bremsscheibe kombinieren?


----------



## Muckal (10. Dezember 2016)

Stahl wird in der Regel nicht schlecht, im Gegensatz zu Milch z.B..

Wenn die Scheibe noch nicht verschlissen ist, wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (11. Dezember 2016)

kaizi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe zuviel an dem hängenden Kolben rumgedrückt. (Post vom 27.11.)
> Wollte heute mit einem Freund den Tipp von `Maik am See´ probieren. Mein Freund sagt das die Kolben hinüber sind.
> Jetzt meine neue Frage, meine Hope Tech V4 sind gute 3 1/2 Jahre alt. Kann ich einen aktuellen Sattel mit der knapp 4 Jahre alten Bremsscheibe kombinieren?



Oder du versuchst erstmal, die Kolben alle rauszunehmen und schaust dir dann mal die Kolbensitze an. Wenn die noch in Ordnung sind, genügen neue bremskolben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (11. Dezember 2016)

Hier steht drin wie du die Bremskolben instand setzen kannst:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf

Die Dichtringe und Bremskolben bekommst du auch als Ersatzteile von Hope.


----------



## kaizi (11. Dezember 2016)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hier steht drin wie du die Bremskolben instand setzen kannst:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf
> 
> Die Dichtringe und Bremskolben bekommst du auch als Ersatzteile von Hope.



Klasse danke, je nachdem was der sattel einzeln kostet werde ich Entscheiden.
Die anderen drei Kolben kommen auch extrem ungleichmässig raus.
Aber da stand weiter oben ja auch ein Tipp.


----------



## allginho (13. Dezember 2016)

Tach!

Passen für die E4 auch die Swissstop Disc 6 Bremsbeläge? Wenn JA - hat die schon jemand testen können?


----------



## interloper (13. Dezember 2016)

scheinbar nicht. Habe ja 5 Beiträge weiter oben schon das selbe gefragt  hab sie mir aber bestellt und werde demnächst mal berichten. Passen sollten sie


----------



## allginho (13. Dezember 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> scheinbar nicht. Habe ja 5 Beiträge weiter oben schon das selbe gefragt  hab sie mir aber bestellt und werde demnächst mal berichten. Passen sollten sie



Habe Sie mal mit den originalen Hope Belägen verglichen - die Swissstop Beläge bauen etwas schmaler aber in den Sattel gehen Sie ohne Probleme rein. Laut Swissstop sind Sie auch für die E4 geeignet..Kann leider noch nicht testen da ich ein Bike aufbaue und das noch dauert


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich konnte in der V4 nur bis jetzt die Orginal Hope und Uber Beläge testen... Dauerhaltbarkeit wird sich noch zeigen ..


----------



## allginho (15. Dezember 2016)

Bin grad über ne leicht gebrauchte Tech3 E4 gestolpert und würde Sie verkaufen - jemand Interesse?


----------



## Butch (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur E4:
Ich fahre die Bremse seit ca. einem Jahr ohne Probleme.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist; es kommt immer wieder aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter beim ziehen der Hebel etwas Bremsflüssigkeit aus den Bohrungen. Selbst wenn die Bremse/Behälter zu sehr gefüllt wären, sollte das doch irgendwann mal aufhören.

Wie gesagt ich habe sie damals sauber gekürzt, Druckpunkt ist seit dem beständig etc. und die Funktion ist top.

Danke und viele Grüße
Butch


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Was ist Deine Frage?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was ist Deine Frage?


Denke, er möchte wissen,ob es normal ist,daß aus den Entlüftungsbohrungen im Deckel immer wieder Bremsflüssigkeit austritt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Warum fragt man das dann nicht? 

Wenn das die Frage sein soll: die Antwort ist nein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2017)

Dann frag ich mal für ihn weiter:
Wenn es nicht normal ist,woran liegt es und wie kann man das Problem lösen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Neue Membran rein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2017)

Danke dir!


----------



## Butch (21. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mal für ihn weiter:
> Wenn es nicht normal ist,woran liegt es und wie kann man das Problem lösen?



Ja danke Dir, dass war meine Frage!

@Robert-Ammersee:
Neue Membran, d.h. heißt diese wären bei beiden Bremsen von Werk ab bereits defekt gewesen?

Kennst Du diesen "Fehler" oder ist das eine Vermutung?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Bitteschön. Gern geschehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Butch schrieb:


> ...
> @Robert-Ammersee:
> Neue Membran, d.h. heißt diese wären bei beiden Bremsen von Werk ab bereits defekt gewesen?
> 
> Kennst Du diesen "Fehler" oder ist das eine Vermutung?


Entweder schlampig zusammengebaut oder DOT oberhalb der Membran. Sicherlich nicht 'ab Werk' -oder hast Du nach'm Kürzen nicht entlüftet?

Mach' mal 'n Deckel runter. Dann siehst schon mehr.
Anleitungen für den richtigen Zusammenbau findest im Netz.


----------



## Butch (21. Januar 2017)

Ok, ich schau es mir morgen an.

VG


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2017)

@Butch ,kann es sein,daß du die selbe Frage schon mal auf Seite 35 gestellt hast und sie dir bereits von @Robert-Ammersee beantwortet wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (22. Januar 2017)

Ja ja, aber wie bereits oben beschrieben:

Ich fahre die Bremse seit dem ohne Probleme (sind nicht ein- sonder schon eineinhalb Jahre wie ich sehe), nur das hin und wieder DOT aus den Bohrungen austritt ist geblieben?
Deshalb war meine Frage ob das möglicherweise normal ist das hier ab und an Flüssigkeit austritt, oder ob es gänzlich nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Januar 2017)

Austritt von DOT ist bei Dir 'ohne Probleme'!??


----------



## Butch (22. Januar 2017)

Dann stelle ich die Frage anders:
Wofür sind die Öffnungen/Löcher im Deckel des Ausgleichsbehälters?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Januar 2017)

Danit die Membrane unterm Deckel arbeiten kann und bei Belagverschleiß kein Unterdruck entsteht.

Fummel aber besser mal nicht selbst dran rum.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Januar 2017)

Kann das was aus den Öffnungen kommt nicht auch Wasser vom Regen oder dem Waschen des Bikes sein?
Oder eben die Membran liegt nicht richtig drin oder ist defekt.
Deckel ab und nachsehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Januar 2017)

Wird bestimmt in einem Jahr sofort passieren. Aber erst, nachdem er sein Problem nochmal gepostet hat. 

Edit: ach, ne...austretende Flüssigkeit an einer Bremse ist ja ein Ausdruck für 'problemlos'! Mist, meine ist trocken. Habe ich eine Problembremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (23. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt in einem Jahr sofort passieren. Aber erst, nachdem er sein Problem nochmal gepostet hat.
> 
> Edit: ach, ne...austretende Flüssigkeit an einer Bremse ist ja ein Ausdruck für 'problemlos'! Mist, meine ist trocken. Habe ich eine Problembremse?



Na Du bist ja ein "ganz Besonderer" 

Aber Leute wie Dich gibts ja in jedem Forum.

Mein Tipp:
Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal die ......... halten


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Januar 2017)

Bitte, gern geschehen! Ups...sorry, dachte, Du hättest Dich bedankt.

Dann: mach's doch einfach wie vor einem Jahr. Ignoriere meine Posts und fahre weiter mit sabbernder Bremse.


----------



## Flugbaer (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Ich enötige eine neue MTB-Bremse, diesmal aber mit Ersatzteilversorgung. Bringe nur 60 Kg auf die Waage, daher tendiere ich zur X2 v/h mit 180/160 Scheiben
Reicht die X2 für vorne für Allmountain/Enduro?
Ich habe jetzt eine XTR BR-M975 (modellj. ca. 2009), mit der Bremsleistung war ich eigentlich zufrieden. Bei längeren Abfahrten musste man schon bisschen mitdenken beim Bremsen.

lg
flugbaer


----------



## Fun-Master (30. Januar 2017)

Flugbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich enötige eine neue MTB-Bremse, diesmal aber mit Ersatzteilversorgung. Bringe nur 60 Kg auf die Waage, daher tendiere ich zur X2 v/h mit 180/160 Scheiben
> Reicht die X2 für vorne für Allmountain/Enduro?
> ...


Ich bin die X2 mit Tech 2 Hebel lange gefahren und die hat eigentlich alles mitgemacht. Auch lange, steile Abfahrten. Bin vorne sowohl mit 200mm, als auch mit 180mm gefahren und habe sie an meinem Dh gehabt. Mit 160mm und Race am Hardtail. Ich wiege etwas mehr als du. Für Enduro müsste die locker reichen.


----------



## Flugbaer (1. Februar 2017)

Danke Fun-Master, dann werde ich mir beruhigt die X2 Race besorgen.


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Ich überlege ob ich mir die V4 zulege. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob bei der nur innenbelüfteten Scheiben passen oder gibt's dafür auch Allternativen?

danke schon mal


----------



## Fun-Master (6. Februar 2017)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich überlege ob ich mir die V4 zulege. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob bei der nur innenbelüfteten Scheiben passen oder gibt's dafür auch Allternativen?
> 
> danke schon mal


Da passen alle, wenn der Durchmesser natürlich passt. Ich fahre die V4 mit den normalen floating disc von Hope.


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Da passen alle, wenn der Durchmesser natürlich passt. Ich fahre die V4 mit den normalen floating disc von Hope.



ah super danke. 110 Euro pro scheibe is mir dann doch etwas zu viel


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre die V4 mit Magura Storm. Geht problemlos.


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich fahre die V4 mit Magura Storm. Geht problemlos.



die Kombi hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.

die SL oder die HC scheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (6. Februar 2017)

DavidLV schrieb:


> ah super danke. 110 Euro pro scheibe is mir dann doch etwas zu viel



Da hast Du die falsche Scheibe im Visier - die "normale" Floating Disc kostet so zwischen 40-50,-€ je nach dem wo Du bestellst.
Die von Dir erwähnte 110,-€ teure Scheibe ist dann eine "hope vented Disc" welche innenbelüftet ist und dadurch nochmal ein bisschen besser gekühlt ist, aber auch deutlich schwerer.
Für lange Abfahrten oder schwere Dauerbremser ist die Vented absolut empfehlenswert.
Sonst aber beides echt gute Scheiben und im Falle der Floating-Disc auch ein ganz normaler Preis
- Nur so zur Info-
Gruß


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

DavidLV schrieb:


> die Kombi hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
> 
> die SL oder die HC scheiben?



Weder noch. Die alten Storm. Wer an der Bremse Gewicht spart ist selber Schuld


----------



## BigMounty (6. Februar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Weder noch. Die alten Storm. Wer an der Bremse Gewicht spart ist selber Schuld



So schwer ist die V4 ja auch wieder nicht, dafür aber absolut zuverlässig, stark und standfest.


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Weder noch. Die alten Storm. Wer an der Bremse Gewicht spart ist selber Schuld





BigMounty schrieb:


> So schwer ist die V4 ja auch wieder nicht, dafür aber absolut zuverlässig, stark und standfest.



Danke für die Antworten 

Gewicht spare ich sowieso nicht an den Bremsen, am DH, Bei 120kg Fahrfertig


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

BigMounty schrieb:


> So schwer ist die V4 ja auch wieder nicht, dafür aber absolut zuverlässig, stark und standfest.



Das war eher auf die Storm SL bezogen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

Warum V4 wenn Du eh normale Scheiben verbauen willst?


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Warum V4 wenn Du eh normale Scheiben verbauen willst?



Was gibt's für eine Alternative von Hope?


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Warum V4 wenn Du eh normale Scheiben verbauen willst?



Weils eine schöne bremse ist. Normale Scheiben sind nicht die erste Wahl nur wollte ich mal wissen ob man eben die nicht innenbelüfteten Scheiben auch verwenden kann.


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2017)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Weils eine schöne bremse ist. Normale Scheiben sind nicht die erste Wahl nur wollte ich mal wissen ob man eben die nicht innenbelüfteten Scheiben auch verwenden kann.


Kannst du  Falls du auf Hope Floatings aus bis dann das 2016 Disign


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Was gibt's für eine Alternative von Hope?


E4 -falls Deine Frage ernst gemeint war.


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

ich dachte die E4 hat weniger Bremskraft?


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> E4 -falls Deine Frage ernst gemeint war.



War sie so halbwegs. In meinen Augen gibt es nämlich keine, siehe @DavidLV.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habe beide im Einsatz. Der Unterschied ist mMn akademischer Natur. 
Ausschlaggebender sind Geber, Beläge, Scheibe, Ausrichtung.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Februar 2017)

Naja die V4 beißt schon ne Ecke besser zu. Besonders mit den belüfteten Scheiben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Naja die V4 beißt schon ne Ecke besser zu. Besonders mit den belüfteten Scheiben.



Die innenbelüfteten passen nicht in die E4: gleicher Geber, gleiche Beläge, gleiche Scheibe = Unterschied E4/V4 gegen Null.

Ist schon ein riesiger Unterschied zwischen den 'alten' und den aktuellen Floating.

Bin mir sicher, dass man bei einer 'Blindverkostung' E4 gegen V4 keine eindeutige Aussage treffen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (6. Februar 2017)

E4 verglichen zu V4 kein Unterschied?

Naja da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> E4 verglichen zu V4 kein Unterschied?
> 
> Naja da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.



Selbe Scheibe?


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Februar 2017)

Ja auch mit gleicher Scheibe merkt man einen Unterschied.

Probiert mit der Magura Storm SL

Dazu noch die belüfteten Scheiben die Bremse bin ich gerne gefahren. Geringe Handkraft und Dosierbarkeit echt klasse. Bei ner e4 muss ma da scho bissel mehr zerren find ich. 

Mit belüfteten Scheiben wirds ne reine 1Finger Bremse. So zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

Die SL in einer 4-Kolbenbremse? Aber gut, diese Scheibe hatte ich noch nicht in beiden Bremsen. 
Die Storm ohne SL schon: im Bereich der Serienstreuung der Unterschied. Ebenso bei der Floating (alt und neu) sowie der Dächle.

@DavidLV wie Du liest, gibt es wohl riesige Unterschiede. Ich bin da wohl zu grobmotorisch...


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Februar 2017)

Evtl bist auch zu leicht.

Die Scheibe macht nicht mal den Unterschied; Hebelarm ist Hebelarm.

Aber dadurch unten mehr Kolbenfläche ist; wird die Bremskraft höher und der Hebelweg etwas Länger oben. Dadurch wird die auch dosierbarer.

Mit der belüfteten Scheibe erreicht man eine richtig gute Standfestigkeit; Unterschiede durch Fading gibt's da keine (für mich nicht spürbar).

Und da kam dann der Punkt an dem die Bremse zur 1Finger Bremse wurde. Ich hatte keine nennenswerten Ermüdungserscheinungen an so nem Tag im Park. Immer schön 1 Finger dran und das reichte.

Waren dann so 130kg Systemgewicht was es galt einzubremsen; und da ich nicht der beste Fahrer bin, musste ich eben recht viel bremsen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Evtl bist auch zu leicht. ...


Hast Du noch Schulden bei mir!? 

Ich glaube, Du bringst da was durcheinander. Egal. Wenn Du beide Bremsen mit jeweils der selben(!) Scheibe gefahren bist und Deine Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dann ist das auch Ok so.


----------



## DavidLV (6. Februar 2017)

Hmm vielleicht sollte ich sie mal Probefahren. Jemand im Raum Wien hier der beide hat?


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hast Du noch Schulden bei mir!?
> 
> Ich glaube, Du bringst da was durcheinander. Egal. Wenn Du beide Bremsen mit jeweils der selben(!) Scheibe gefahren bist und Deine Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dann ist das auch Ok so.



Was bring ich da durcheinander?

Ich hatte die Tech2 m4 am alten Enduro; dann am neuen Enduro die Tech3 E4

Da allein musste ich weniger Handkraft aufwenden; weniger Ermüdung; hab ich aber hauptsächlich auf die Ergonomie der Hebel gemünzt.

Dann hatte ich die e4 ans DH verfrachtet. Irgendwann dann auf V4 gewechselt und die benötigte Handkraft war geringer. Weniger Ermüdung; und bei gleichem Kraftaufwand mehr Biss.

Alles mit den SL

Was mich extrem nervte war das Sicheln der Scheiben nach paar Abfahrten. Und ich musste gefühlt mehr ziehen.

Von den gesinterten Belägen hab ich stets Abstand gehalten zwecks Scheibenverschleiss.

Mit den belüfteten Scheiben war die Bremse dann immer konstant egal wie stark/oft/lange ich auf der Bremse war. 

Und vor allem Verzugsfrei. 

Das knistern der Scheibe hör ich immernoch deutlich wenn ich mich dran entsinne..

Jetzt die Direttissima muss erst mal zeigen ob die an die V4 dran kommt; besonders bei der Konstanz bin ich gespannt. Hebel fassen sich da etwas besser an.


----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich habe beide im Einsatz. Der Unterschied ist mMn akademischer Natur.
> Ausschlaggebender sind Geber, Beläge, Scheibe, Ausrichtung.



Rein von der Physik her muss die V4 eigentlich mehr Kraft haben. Ich muß zugeben, dass ich die E4 noch nicht getestet habe und die V4 am Tech Hebel fahre. Daran hatte ich auch die M4, da ist der Unterschied zur V4 schon deutlich. Alle auf Sinter. Tut aber nix zur Sache. 
Für mich ist die E4 keine echte Alternative wenn ich mit der V4 mehr Kraft und Standfestigkeit bekomme, egal ob ich sie brauche oder nicht. Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit die Vented Disc zu fahren. 
Aber es gibt auch Leute die behaupten die Zee/Saint hätten nicht mehr Kraft als SLX und Co. 

Warum verkaufst du die Combi V4/E4?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> ...Warum verkaufst du die Combi V4/E4?


Ein Bike zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ein Bike zu wenig.



Und du denkst das ist der richtige Ausweg?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Februar 2017)

Ja, ja...n+1, ich weiss. Aber ich habe auch keinen Platz mehr im Keller.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Februar 2017)

DavidLV schrieb:


> ah super danke. 110 Euro pro scheibe is mir dann doch etwas zu viel



Nimm die TrickStuff Dächle. Da hast du aus beiden Welten das Beste. Die Scheiben sind 2,05 mm dick und haben dadurch eine deutlich höhere Wärmekapazität. Sind aber nicht so bock-schwer und teuer wie die Hope innenbelüfteten Scheiben. 

Meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich besser verarbeitet als die Hope Floating.

http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/bremsscheiben_KL.php

Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Februar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die innenbelüfteten passen nicht in die E4: gleicher Geber, gleiche Beläge, gleiche Scheibe = Unterschied E4/V4 gegen Null.
> 
> Ist schon ein riesiger Unterschied zwischen den 'alten' und den aktuellen Floating.
> 
> Bin mir sicher, dass man bei einer 'Blindverkostung' E4 gegen V4 keine eindeutige Aussage treffen kann.



Doch!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Februar 2017)

18mm + 16mm Kolben vs 2 x 16mm Kolben sollte man aber schon merken...


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Februar 2017)

Merkt man auch.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil...

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/inside-hope-technology-following-the-manufacturing-process.html




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ducki (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo ,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch eine Tipp geben...bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Vorgeschichte:

Meine Bremse ist eine Hope E4 Enduro (Floating Discs 203 VR 180Hr) Beläge sind Hope Galfer Red.


Meinen Vorderradbremse quietscht extrem! Nicht beim leichten "Schleifen lassen" sondern eher bei etwa 30% Bremsdruck. Es ist ein richtig helles metallisches Quietschen. Das ganze kann ich auch reproduzieren wenn ich die Bremse ziehe, so dass ich das Bike gerade noch schieben kann. Mit Trickstuff NG 220 Belägen - gleiches Problem. 



Folgendes habe ich geprüft:

- Steuersatz korrekt eingestellt

-Speichenspannung passt

- Scheiben oder Beläge wurden nicht mir Öl kontaminiert / kein Einsatz von Bremsenreiniger

- Bremssattel ist penibel genau ausgerichtet

- Kolben fahren gleichmässig aus

-Adapter mit Schraubensicherung und korrektem Drehmoment montiert - Sättel ebenso

- Scheibenbefedtigungsschrauben Drehmoment stimmt



Die Scheibe hat eigentlich keinen Schlag - wenn dann nur minimalst (sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein).



Was kann ich noch tun? 



Beste Grüße 

David 



P.s. Einfahrten etwa 1500 hm 20-30 Bremsungen ohne Anhalten und auf einer längeren Abfahrt habe ich sie schon heiß werden lassen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Februar 2017)

Beläge schon angefast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducki (15. Februar 2017)

Ja sind angefast - jetzt habe ich mal Dächle Scheiben mit Swiss Stop Belägen montiert - nix schleift nix rubbelt. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit zum einfahren...vermutlich hat die Hope floating disc nen Schuss?!


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Ja sind angefast - jetzt habe ich mal Dächle Scheiben mit Swiss Stop Belägen montiert - nix schleift nix rubbelt. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit zum einfahren...vermutlich hat die Hope floating disc nen Schuss?!


So ist das! Beste Scheibe wo gibt...


----------



## Ducki (16. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich sollten die floating discs ja unempfindlicher gegen unwuchten etc. sein aber irgendwie scheinen sie häufiger Probleme zu machen.
Kann ja nicht sein dass die quasi "out of the box" schon krum sind (bei dem Preis). Die Tech E4 is ne tolle Bremse aber wirklich empfindlich bzgl. Einstellung und zentrierung...

Jedenfalls werden ich wenn die Hope floating getauscht ist berichten ob dann das Quietschen wieder da ist. Sonst fliegt der ganze floating Kram raus und ich montiere vorne und hinten Dächle...sehen zwar nicht so gut aus aber das ist mir dann auch wurst. Funktion zählt beim Ballern


----------



## Ducki (28. Februar 2017)

So neue Scheibe kein Glück 

Folgendes haben wir jetzt durch:

- Hope Disc + Orig. Galfer Beläge = Quietsch

- Hope Disc + Swiss Stop Belägen = Quietsch

- Trickstuff 203mm + Swiss Stop Beläge = Quietsch

- Kabelbindermethode an den Speichen = Quietsch

Irgendjemand noch ne gute Idee?
Hier kann man sich das Gequietsche anhören/sehen.


----------



## Ducki (28. Februar 2017)

Meint Ihr es bringt was den E4 mal gegen einen V4 Sattel zu tauschen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Februar 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Meint Ihr es bringt was den E4 mal gegen einen V4 Sattel zu tauschen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen?
Ich hatte mal das Problem, das die Beläge sich nicht sauber und frei im Sattel bewegen konnten. Da habe ich eine Feile zum Einsatz gebracht und dann ging es.
(Habe ich das nicht schonmal hier geschrieben??)
Zum anderen, wieviele Km hast du der Bremse eigentlich bisher gegeben, um eine Belag/Scheibekombination einzuschleifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducki (28. Februar 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen?
> Ich hatte mal das Problem, das die Beläge sich nicht sauber und frei im Sattel bewegen konnten. Da habe ich eine Feile zum Einsatz gebracht und dann ging es.
> (Habe ich das nicht schonmal hier geschrieben??)
> Zum anderen, wieviele Km hast du der Bremse eigentlich bisher gegeben, um eine Belag/Scheibekombination einzuschleifen?



Etwa 250km...Beläge haben in Rotationsrichtung hin und her Spiel (dort können also keine Vibrationen übertragen werden).
Die HR-Bremse ist mit gleichem Setup nach 50km schon perfekt ruhig gewesen. Vielleicht bin ich zu ungeduldig aber die Bremse beißt wunderbar - wüsste nicht was sich da noch besser einschleifen sollte?!

Die Jungs von Hope meinten jetzt ggf. mal Sinterbeläge probieren - gibt das Sinn? Normalerweise quietschen die doch noch mehr


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Februar 2017)

https://www.kfzteile24.de/artikelde...spray/bremsenservicepaste#10&search=2360-0866

probier es damit, beim bekannten hat die bremse auch gequietscht, habe dann die paste zwischen belagträgerplatte und bremskolben, seitdem ist ruhe


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Februar 2017)

liteville901 schrieb:


> https://www.kfzteile24.de/artikeldetails?returnTo=/pflegemittel-wartungsmittel/technik-wartung-werkstatt/bremsenservicepaste-spray/bremsenservicepaste#10&search=2360-0866
> 
> probier es damit, beim bekannten hat die bremse auch gequietscht, habe dann die paste zwischen belagträgerplatte und bremskolben, seitdem ist ruhe


jetzt wo du es sagst, ich hatte Kupferpaste auf die Rückseiten der Beläge gemacht. Ob es das entscheidende Merkmal war, kann ich nicht mehr beurteilen.


----------



## Ducki (28. Februar 2017)

liteville901 schrieb:


> https://www.kfzteile24.de/artikeldetails?returnTo=/pflegemittel-wartungsmittel/technik-wartung-werkstatt/bremsenservicepaste-spray/bremsenservicepaste#10&search=2360-0866
> 
> probier es damit, beim bekannten hat die bremse auch gequietscht, habe dann die paste zwischen belagträgerplatte und bremskolben, seitdem ist ruhe




Beim Auto definitiv die Lösung aber beim Bike wird davon abgeraten - da es wohl früher oder später die Beläge mit Fett kontaminiert


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Februar 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Beim Auto definitiv die Lösung aber beim Bike wird davon abgeraten - da es wohl früher oder später die Beläge mit Fett kontaminiert


das Problem hatte ich nicht und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso das beim Auto problemlos aber beim Bike nicht so sein sollte!


----------



## mssc (28. Februar 2017)

Meine quietscht auch leicht, nicht so schlimm glaube ich, aber beim bergab"ballern" ist mir das eigentlich relativ egal.... Bei verschwindet dieses Teillastquietschen aber meistens, wenn ich mal kurz richtig reingreife...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Februar 2017)

mssc schrieb:


> Meine quietscht auch leicht, nicht so schlimm glaube ich, aber beim bergab"ballern" ist mir das eigentlich relativ egal.... Bei verschwindet dieses Teillastquietschen aber meistens, wenn ich mal kurz richtig reingreife...


dito


----------



## radiomir79 (1. März 2017)

hi. 
hab gerade die tech3 X2 bestellt.. Frage: werde ich es bereuen? oder wegen der schwachen Bremskraft sterben? 
(die V4 hab ich schon, wollte jetzt was fur das AM/XC rad) 

buyers remorse alarm


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2017)

radiomir79 schrieb:


> hi.
> hab gerade die tech3 X2 bestellt.. Frage: werde ich es bereuen? oder wegen der schwachen Bremskraft sterben?
> (die V4 hab ich schon, wollte jetzt was fur das AM/XC rad)
> 
> buyers remorse alarm


ich habe keine Ahnung, weshalb man sowas NACH der Bestellung fragt?
Ich habe sowohl den Kauf der E4 als auch den Kauf der V4 fürs Enduro bereut, da mir persönlich die Bremskraft nicht reichte. Vllt. habe ich aber auch nur zu wenig im Ärmel für 100 kg Lebendgewicht


----------



## radiomir79 (1. März 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ich habe keine Ahnung, weshalb man sowas NACH der Bestellung fragt?
> Ich habe sowohl den Kauf der E4 als auch den Kauf der V4 fürs Enduro bereut, da mir persönlich die Bremskraft nicht reichte. Vllt. habe ich aber auch nur zu wenig im Ärmel für 100 kg Lebendgewicht



ja. impuls kauf eben.. wegen der v4 habe ich schon research gemacht. uber die neue X2 gibt es nicht viel zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (1. März 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ich habe keine Ahnung, weshalb man sowas NACH der Bestellung fragt?
> Ich habe sowohl den Kauf der E4 als auch den Kauf der V4 fürs Enduro bereut, da mir persönlich die Bremskraft nicht reichte. Vllt. habe ich aber auch nur zu wenig im Ärmel für 100 kg Lebendgewicht



Hä? Echt jetzt? Fahre die V4 bei 92 Kilo nackig. Die nimmt selbst Dauerbremen ziemlich gelassen...

Und jederzeit Nosewheelie möglich.

Grüße 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hä? Echt jetzt? Fahre die V4 bei 92 Kilo nackig. Die nimmt selbst Dauerbremen ziemlich gelassen...
> 
> Und jederzeit Nosewheelie möglich.
> 
> ...


Ja, das stimmt schon, aber ich habe eine Bremse gesucht, die mir bei 1000hm am Stück am Gardasee nicht den Finger abfallen lässt. Das habe ich bei der Shigura gefunden.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. März 2017)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen als ex V4 Fahrer


----------



## Martin1508 (1. März 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt schon, aber ich habe eine Bremse gesucht, die mir bei 1000hm am Stück am Gardasee nicht den Finger abfallen lässt. Das habe ich bei der Shigura gefunden.



Okay!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MartinRa (1. März 2017)

mache ich etwas falsch oder kann man beim tech3 hebel die neigung des sramschalthebel adapters wirklich nicht verstellt?


----------



## Martin1508 (1. März 2017)

Nein, kann man nicht. Nut und Feder...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen als ex V4 Fahrer


...ich auch nicht als Tandemfahrer. 
Obwohl meine Vorliebe immer noch bei Bremsen mit Öl liegt.


----------



## radiomir79 (1. März 2017)

und? wie ist es so mit der X2? gut? nicht gut?


----------



## radiomir79 (13. März 2017)

SOOOO... montiert, getestet. SUPER BREMSE. bin total happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (13. März 2017)

Bin auch echt froh meine magura los zu sein.


----------



## radiomir79 (13. März 2017)

und da sieht  man schon die unterschiede bei den HOPE X2 calipern... (sehe schlauch befestigung and dem nehmenr K.)


----------



## MartinRa (13. März 2017)

den anschluss wählt man einfach so das er zum rad passt!


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. März 2017)

Die Uberbike mit Race Matrix sind auf dem Weg zu mir und ich bin schon sehr gespannt. Mit der einfachsten Mischung hatte ich an einer anderen Bremse besonders mit den Storm Scheiben mega Bremswirkung. Die Hopebeläge bremsen mir nicht stark genug.


----------



## Dakeyras (18. März 2017)

die Überbike haben mehr initialen Biss als Hope Sinter. Standfestigkeit ist bei Sinter besser.
die Überbike sind verdammt laut, besonders bei Nässe...


----------



## MrMapei (18. März 2017)

MikeZ schrieb:


> 3) Das einzige, was mich wirklich enttäuscht hat, waren teilweise nicht ordentlich entgratete Bohrungen in den Bremshebeln. Bei mir stand noch ein Grat genau an der Stelle, wo ich meinen rechten Bremsfinger ablegen. Der hat sich dann immer schön in den Handschuh verbissen, was ein bisschen nervig war. Das Nacharbeiten war an sich kein Thema, allerdings habe ich diese "Nachlässigkeit" von Hope nicht erwartet!


Wie war das bei euren Bremshebeln? Waren die sauber entgratet, oder hattet ihr da auch Probleme?

Ich habe zu meinen Hopebremsen noch diese Hebelklemme bestellt:

Hier passen die Bohrungen der Klemmen nicht zu den Bohrungen der Griffe (Differenz ca. 2mm). Ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (18. März 2017)

Das sind die Klemmdeckel für Tech2 Griffe und die passen nicht zu Tech3


----------



## MrMapei (18. März 2017)

Na dann 

Ich hatte im Shop extra angefragt, was ich benötige....


----------



## MartinRa (18. März 2017)

Meine Hebel sind sauber entgratet,
ja wie bereits oben geschrieben hast du die falschen schalthebel-adapter.


----------



## Impact (3. April 2017)

sorry, Fehlbeitrag von mir, war das falsche Thema.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. April 2017)

Moin werte schwarminteligenz. Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner V4.
Frisch entlüftet ist alles gut. Mit der Zeit wandert aber der Druckpunkt und wird immer weicher. Am Ende des Tages fühlt sich die bremse an als wäre zu wenig Flüssigkeit drin. Iwer noch nen Tipp?  Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem E6553 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (15. April 2017)

Evtl eine Undichtigkeit zwischen Stahlflex und Gummihülle am Geber?


----------



## damianfromhell (15. April 2017)

Gummihülle? Also Anschluss prüfen wäre ne Idee. 

Gesendet von meinem E6553 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (15. April 2017)

Um die Stahlflexleitung is eine dünne Gummihülle. Nachdem ich meine Leitung gekürzt hatte war der Anschluss leicht undicht und es sickerte zw Sf und Hülle.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. April 2017)

Also kürzen mußte ich. Schau ich mir mal genauer an weil ich seh auch nirgends was austreten 

Gesendet von meinem E6553 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maik_vom_See (15. April 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Also kürzen mußte ich. Schau ich mir mal genauer an weil ich seh auch nirgends was austreten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6553 mit Tapatalk



Wenn sich DOT zwischen Außenhülle und Stahlflex verirrt, lässt sich das meist von außen schon ganz gut erkennen... Hast dann so bräunliche Verfärbungen. Dies kann allerdings auch schon beim Kürzen und erneutem Montieren passieren. müsstest also beobachten ob sich die Verfärbungen ausbreiten. Ansonsten vielleicht einfach mal auf Undichtigkeiten achten bzw. testen. Kommen Luftblasen, wenn du erneut entlüftest? Tritt irgendwo am Sattel oder am Geber/Hebel DOT aus?


An die V4 Fahrer: Welche Beläge bevorzugt ihr? fahre seit gestern am VR Koolstop organisch, haben meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr Biss als Original Hope Beläge. welche Alternativen gibt es noch bzw. sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (15. April 2017)

Maik_vom_See schrieb:


> Wenn sich DOT zwischen Außenhülle und Stahlflex verirrt, lässt sich das meist von außen schon ganz gut erkennen... Hast dann so bräunliche Verfärbungen. Dies kann allerdings auch schon beim Kürzen und erneutem Montieren passieren. müsstest also beobachten ob sich die Verfärbungen ausbreiten. Ansonsten vielleicht einfach mal auf Undichtigkeiten achten bzw. testen. Kommen Luftblasen, wenn du erneut entlüftest? Tritt irgendwo am Sattel oder am Geber/Hebel DOT aus?
> 
> 
> An die V4 Fahrer: Welche Beläge bevorzugt ihr? fahre seit gestern am VR Koolstop organisch, haben meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr Biss als Original Hope Beläge. welche Alternativen gibt es noch bzw. sind empfehlenswert?



Hope Sinter mit Trickstuff Dächle Discs. Für mich eine Top Kombi. Power in allen Lebenslagen, super Dosierbarkeit und absolut kein Fading (die 2,05 Dächle sind meiner Meinung nach der Ideale Partner zu den aggressiven Sinterbelägen).


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 54er (15. April 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hope Sinter mit Trickstuff Dächle Discs. Für mich eine Top Kombi. Power in allen Lebenslagen, super Dosierbarkeit und absolut kein Fading (die 2,05 Dächle sind meiner Meinung nach der Ideale Partner zu den aggressiven Sinterbelägen).
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Kann ich so nur bestätigen


----------



## Leon55 (15. April 2017)

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den Hope Tech3 X2 am Downhiller?
Habe ca.63kg und mir liegen irgendwie 2 Kolben Bremsen mehr als 4 Kolben.
Würde mit 203mm Scheiben fahren.

Oder wer Erfahrungen mit 4 Kolben vorne und 2 Kolben hinten oder umgekehrt?


----------



## MartinRa (15. April 2017)

mmn. zu schwach, fahrs bei 72kg. aufm 9kg hardtail mit einer 180er scheibe da reichts aber aufm dh oder auch am enduro wärs mir zuwenig ;-)


----------



## Muckal (15. April 2017)

Hol dir nen Satz gebrauchte V2, mehr Power als du jemals brauchen wirst


----------



## kaizi (16. April 2017)

Habe ein Frage zur V4. Ich habe hinten einen neuen Bremssattel montiert. Dann genau wie von Hope auf Youtube erläutert die Bremse entlüftet. Aber sie zieht nicht richtig, bzw. man kann den Heben sehr weit ziehen, der Druckpunkt kommt nicht richtig. Verstellen des Druckpunkts bringt auch nichts.
Wo kann ich anstetzen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2017)

Sattel nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?


----------



## kaizi (16. April 2017)

Den Sattel habe ich ausgerichtet, indem ich die Bremse gezogen habe, dann die beiden Schrauben handfest angezogen, danach mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Die Laufräder sind auch neu und die Bremsscheibe läuft genau in der Mitte der Beläge. Alles ohne Schleifen. Aber halt keine Power. Die Bremsbeläge habe ich noch nicht richtig eingefahren, habe bisher etwa 15 Mal von 30 km/std. runtergebremst.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2017)

Mach's richtig und richte nach Lichtspalt aus. Deine Methode funktioniert bei Hope nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaizi (16. April 2017)

das wäre in dem Fall identisch. Zwischen Scheibe und Belägen ist aus beiden Seiten ein winziger Spalt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2017)

Nein, ist es nicht. 

Mach die Beläge raus, Kolben zurückdrücken, richte vernünftig aus und dann erst die Beläge wieder rein.
Dann funktioniert Deine Bremse.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> das wäre in dem Fall identisch. Zwischen Scheibe und Belägen ist aus beiden Seiten ein winziger Spalt.



Entlüfte von unten nach oben und nicht von oben nach unten. Ausrichten bringt nichts. Die Bremsflüssigkeit hat sich nicht richtig im Sattel verteilt...

Grüße 

Spritze mit dünnem Schlauch in der Apotheke holen, mit DOT füllen und unten auf den Stutzen stecken. Bremsgriff am Lenker waagerecht stellen, Deckel ab, unten öffnen und dann langsam durchdrücken. Überflüssiges DOT oben mit zweiter Spritze wegsaugen. Achtung: Das silberne Plättchen   unten im Ausgleichsbehälter sollte mit DOT bedeckt bleiben...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaizi (16. April 2017)

das wären ja jetzt zwei verschiedene Ansätze von euch beiden.

A) das Ausrichten von Robert
B) das Entlüften von Martin. Vom der Logik her eigentlich ja auch sinnvoller, das wäre die Richtung die die Luft vom alleine gehen würde.
Hope macht das in seinem Video ja andersrum.
Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich weiss gar nicht wo der Ausgleichsbehälter ist, geschweige denn das silberne Plättchen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2017)

Probier's halt aus. Erst das Einfache, dann das aufwändigere -und berichte. 



kaizi schrieb:


> ... Dann genau wie von Hope auf Youtube erläutert die Bremse entlüftet. ...





kaizi schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich weiss gar nicht wo der Ausgleichsbehälter ist, geschweige denn das silberne Plättchen...


Btw.: wie hast Du dann entlüftet!??


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> das wären ja jetzt zwei verschiedene Ansätze von euch beiden.
> 
> A) das Ausrichten von Robert
> B) das Entlüften von Martin. Vom der Logik her eigentlich ja auch sinnvoller, das wäre die Richtung die die Luft vom alleine gehen würde.
> ...












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heremeschlegel (16. April 2017)

...in der Sprengzeichnung findest du auch das Plättchen HPSP310
https://1554652485.rsc.cdn77.org/i/p/3/5/135253_00_d.jpg


----------



## 3K-Power (16. April 2017)

Entlüften funktioniert in beide Richtungen. Wir haben immer erst von unten nach oben gedrückt und dann wieder von oben nach unten gepumpt. Aber Achtung; ist irgendwo ein Sack in der Leitung; dann Bremse abbauen und Leitung frei hängen lassen ohne sack; dann wirds 100%


----------



## Leon55 (16. April 2017)

Ja wie schon gesagt entlüfte das ganze System komplett.
Drücke auch am Sattel die Kolben zurück vlt versteckt sich ein Bläschen irgendwo. 

Der Ausgleichsbehälter ist oben am Lenker also bei Bremshebel.
Und der Bremssattel/Zange ist unten bei den Scheiben.


----------



## kaizi (16. April 2017)

...ich hab exakt wie in den video entlüftet.
Am Sattel die Mutter um ein viertel aufgedreht, dann Bremshebel gezogen, so das unten die Bremsflüssigkeit raus kommt, Mutter wieder zu, das so lange bis keine Luft mehr kommt. Immer den Ausgleichsbehälter wieder aufgefüllt.
Dann Ausgleichsbehälter geschlossen, kopfüber gekippt, so dass die Luft besser aufsteigen kann. Bei geschlossener Mutter den Hebel mehrere Male betättigt. Behälter wieder ins Wasser gebracht, geöffnet und dann die Kolben bewegt. Danach Behälter gefüllt und geschlossen.





@Martin: danke fürs Bild, ich habe über ein Ausgleichsbehälter am Sattel nachgedacht...  ;-)


----------



## Deleted 357162 (17. April 2017)

Hi

ah... ich danke bommel 42 schonmal vorab für seine antwort im nachbarfred


> Tech3 V4 hat def. mehr Power, aber nicht soviel wie eine Saint.



ich tu mir ein bischen schwer in der einschätzung wieviel viel ist und was ausreichen...

ich schraub das teil an ein Nomad in 170 er Vox Fahrwerk, zum einen sehr langsames stolperbiken zum anderen Bikepark...

ich hatte die *Race Evo E4* mit organisch/sinter... beide waren gut zu dosieren aber der "Bremspunch" war nicht so da...

zum einen logisch das ein Race hebel und eine E4 nicht den bums zusamenbringen da ja kleiner heben usw...

wenn ich jetzt T*ech3 V4/e4* fahren würde wie wäre das bremspowertechisch einzuschätzen (wieviel mehr zur race evo e4)

MT7 niveau?

drunter drüber?

die saint wird sie wohl wie bommel42 schon andeutet nicht erreichen (braucht sie auch denke ich nicht) 

vielleich ist genau die V4/e4 meine kombi weil ne saint overkill am enduro ist

roli


----------



## Fun-Master (17. April 2017)

Die V4


coopera schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ah... ich danke bommel 42 schonmal vorab für seine antwort im nachbarfred
> 
> ...


Mit der V4/e4 wirst du wohl kaum was falsch machen. Von der Bremskraft her wird das am Enduro mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## Leon55 (17. April 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer mit euren Saint habt!! 

Fahre zur Zeit MT7. Bin auch Saint voriges Jahr die ganze Saison gefahren und der Druckpunkt war nie gleich.
Also nach einer Abfahrt veränderte sich der Druckpunkt immer, was ich nicht aushalten konnte.

Fahre am Enduro die Formula RX Tune und am Downhill die MT7.

Ich möchte irgendwie einen festen, eindeutigen und weit vom Hebel weg den Druckpunkt und irgendwie bekomme ich das mit 4 Kolben Bremsen nicht zusammen und weil man bei 2 Kolben Bremsen das viel einfacher zusammen bringt wegen weniger Öl blablabla  werde ich mal testweise eine Hope X2 dazu kaufen und einfacher mal probieren ob die was taugt.
Ein paar meinten das ich vorne eine V4 oder E4 montieren soll aber das wird sich alles noch zeigen wie es wird.
Weil ich bei den Mt7 ja die Originalen Magura Storm HC Scheiben in 203mm habe und die mit Hope Bremsen ja super zusammen passt anscheinend werde ich das mal probieren.

Kann da jemand was dazu sagen mit dem festen, eindeutigen und weit vom Hebel weg Druckpunkt und mit den verschiedenen Kolben am Bike???

Mfg Leon


----------



## bummel42 (17. April 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Entlüften funktioniert in beide Richtungen. Wir haben immer erst von unten nach oben gedrückt und dann wieder von oben nach unten gepumpt. Aber Achtung; ist irgendwo ein Sack in der Leitung; dann Bremse abbauen und Leitung frei hängen lassen ohne sack; dann wirds 100%


Nur so funktioniert es. 
Beim entlüften von unten wird leider immer ein wenig Luft mit in den Sattel / Leitung gedrückt... 
Es hat einen Grund warum Hope das entlüften von oben empfiehlt.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. April 2017)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Nur so funktioniert es.
> Beim entlüften von unten wird leider immer ein wenig Luft mit in den Sattel / Leitung gedrückt...
> Es hat einen Grund warum Hope das entlüften von oben empfiehlt.



Okay kaizi, hör auf die Jungs die es können. Ich fahre in der Zwischenzeit mit meiner absolut zuverlässigen V4 mit von unten entlüfteten Sattel, da es von oben nicht geklappt hat....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3K-Power (17. April 2017)

Ich schrieb ja es geht beides

Wir entlüften normalerweise 1x im Jahr und da kommt gleich neue Suppe rein weil das literweise vorhanden ist.
Dazu drücken wir von unten nach oben die alte raus.

Sieht man oben dann schon wenn die neue kommt

Die alte wird abgesaugt.

Dann drücken wir das mit neuer Suppe von oben nach unten durch und gut ist.

Bei erstbefüllung wird die Bremse nach ablängen der Leitungen am Rad im ausgebauten Zustand hängend entlüftet wegen evtl vorliegenden Säcken in der Leitung. So bekommt man dann hinten auch nen annähernd gleichen Druckpunkt hin wie vorne; bei Stahlflex ist es sogar identisch.

Die Variante mit von oben nach unten entlüften funktioniert sehr gut; wenn die Leitungen schon grob vefüllt sind. Befüllung lieber von unten nach oben mit der Spritze einmal durchdrücken.

Aber wie gesagt das eigentliche entlüften ist von oben nach unten schon so richtig und klappt bei uns zumindest immer. 

So einfach wie ne Hope entlüften da fällt mir momentan kein zweiter Hersteller ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaizi (17. April 2017)

Hmm, hauptsache das Ding bremst. Vom oben nach unten habe ich ja 2 x exakt nach dem Hope Video gemacht. Ich würde es gerne mal in die andere Richtung probieren. Setzt ihr die Spritze direkt an dem Blobbel/Überlauf an? Welche Spritze braucht man da? Gibt es einen bestimmten Durchmesser?


----------



## Martin1508 (18. April 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> Hmm, hauptsache das Ding bremst. Vom oben nach unten habe ich ja 2 x exakt nach dem Hope Video gemacht. Ich würde es gerne mal in die andere Richtung probieren. Setzt ihr die Spritze direkt an dem Blobbel/Überlauf an? Welche Spritze braucht man da? Gibt es einen bestimmten Durchmesser?















Bitte nicht auf die Farbe des Schlauches o.ä. achten. Ich habe es nur kurz aufgesteckt und nen paar Bilder gemacht.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (18. April 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja es geht beides
> 
> Wir entlüften normalerweise 1x im Jahr und da kommt gleich neue Suppe rein weil das literweise vorhanden ist.
> Dazu drücken wir von unten nach oben die alte raus.
> ...



[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaizi (18. April 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht auf die Farbe des Schlauches o.ä. achten. Ich habe es nur kurz aufgesteckt und nen paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaizi (18. April 2017)

danke für die Bilder Martin!


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Was haltet ihr von v4 vorne und e4 hinten??

Odet V4 vorne und X2 hinten??


----------



## m4c2 (18. April 2017)

Nodding: hat schon jemand die Stellschrauben durch etwas längere Inbusschrauben ersetzt?  Würde gern den Kontakpunkt näher rausbringen und es optisch tunen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2017)

Leon55 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von v4 vorne und e4 hinten??
> ...


Genau so habe ich's. Funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2017)

m4c2 schrieb:


> ...
> Würde gern den Kontakpunkt näher rausbringen und es optisch tunen.
> ...


Was meinst Du mit 'näher raus'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4c2 (18. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit 'näher raus'?


Die Schraube durch eine längere ersetzen und dann weiter reingehen, so dass der Kontaktpunkt dichter wird


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Das möchte ich auch probieren.

Er meint bei der Verstellschraube vom Druckpunkt längere Schrauben einsetzten denn dann kann er den Druckpunkt noch schneller haben also zB normal muss er den Hebel 8mm ziehen das die Bremse greift.
Mit längeren Schrauben nur mehr 4mm.

Verstehst?


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee welchen Vorteil ziehst du daraus?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2017)

Leon55 schrieb:


> Robert-Ammersee welchen Vorteil ziehst du daraus?



Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit wo ich's brauche (vorne) gepaart mit geringem Gewicht (hinten).
Eine V4 für hinten halte ich für absolut überdimensioniert. Da reicht mir die E4.


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Was würdest du von X2 hinten und V4 vorne halten??

Habe das jetzt schon öfters bei den Shimano Fahrern gesehen.

Die meinen vorne wegen der stärkeren Verzögerung und hinten sagens(wenn der Reifen steht, dann steht er egal welche Bremse)

Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee oder ??


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2017)

Kann ich nix zu sagen. Die X2 kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.

Btw.: Shimanofahrer haben Hope-Bremsen verbaut? Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (18. April 2017)

Wie verhält sich eine V4 zur Saint /Zee?


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Ah sry ich meinte halt das die Shimano Fahrer die XT(2 Kolben) hinten und die Saint(4 Kolben) vorne hatten.


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

V4 ist komplet eine andere Welt gegenüber der Saint/Zee find ich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2017)

Leon55 schrieb:


> Ah sry ich meinte halt das die Shimano Fahrer die XT(2 Kolben) hinten und die Saint(4 Kolben) vorne hatten.



Achsoooo...ja, so hatte ich's mal mit SRAM-Bremsen: vorne Code, hinten Elixir. Absolut gangbar.


----------



## S-H-A (18. April 2017)

Leon55 schrieb:


> V4 ist komplet eine andere Welt gegenüber der Saint/Zee find ich.



Inwiefern?


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Sind beide super Bremsen aber es Gefühl beim Fahren ist bei beiden was komplet anderes.

Musst beide mal a paar Abfahrten probieren dann weißt was ich meine.


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

Der ganze Hebel und die Hebelübersetzung und von Mineralöl zu DOT und einfach das Bremsgefühl ist komplet was anderes bei beiden.


----------



## S-H-A (18. April 2017)

Das ist mir schon klar. Sind andere Bremsen, wie steht es mit der Bremskraft?


----------



## Leon55 (18. April 2017)

V4 schon um ein ganzes Stück besser.


----------



## Heremeschlegel (18. April 2017)

Mehr Bremskraft als bis zur Blockade vom Rad brauch kein Mensch.

Ich habe die V4 vented auf nem Trike mit 400kg Systemgewicht...vorher die Saint hat die Wärme zu langsam abgeben können...
besonders bei langsamen Passagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2017)

Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zu den starken Shimanos.
Die V4 an unserem Tandem zieht mit einem Finger am Hebel brachial...da gibt selbst eine Totem nach. 230kg verzögert die V4 spielend.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. April 2017)

Ich versuche es mal in Worte zu fassen, da ich beide Bremsen fahre. Die V4 mit Sinterbelegen und Trickstuff Dächle 203/180 auf dem Enduro und die Saint mit 203/203 auf dem Downhiller. 

V4: Traumhafte Verarbeitung und excellent zu dosieren. Alles mit einem Finger machbar aber mit ansteigender Kraft. Wer Leistung will muss mehr ziehen. Aber nochmal deutlich! Alles im top Bereich. Ich fahre sie bewusst am Enduro, weil mir hier die Dosierbarkeit und Modulation wichtig ist. Leistung eher analog und smooth. Extreme Standfestigkeit.

Saint: Nicht ganz so verschwenderisch verarbeitet aber typisch Shimano perfekt ohne Bling Bling. Hebel liegt perfekt in der Hand. Leistung eher digital, hart und im Überfluss vorhanden. Zum vernichten von hohen Geschwindigkeiten vor Kurven ideal. Bei der Saint, in Kombi mit den Shimano Scheiben, habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass sie eher bei Dauerbremsungen in die Knie geht.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MartinRa (19. April 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal in Worte zu fassen, da ich beide Bremsen fahre. Die V4 mit Sinterbelegen und Trickstuff Dächle 203/180 auf dem Enduro und die Saint mit 203/203 auf dem Downhiller.
> 
> V4: Traumhafte Verarbeitung und excellent zu dosieren. Alles mit einem Finger machbar aber mit ansteigender Kraft. Wer Leistung will muss mehr ziehen. Aber nochmal deutlich! Alles im top Bereich. Ich fahre sie bewusst am Enduro, weil mir hier die Dosierbarkeit und Modulation wichtig ist. Leistung eher analog und smooth. Extreme Standfestigkeit.
> 
> ...


würde ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## Maik_vom_See (19. April 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> würde ich so unterschreiben!



Ich ebenso. Wobei mich gerade das eher digitale Bremsverhalten der Saint in Verbindung mit für mich ungünstig nahe am Griff liegenden Druckpunkt dazu gebracht hat, sie am DH-Bike gegen die V4 zu tauschen. Rein von der Bremskraft her würde ich sogar sagen, dass die Saint mit Shimano Scheiben minimal mehr Power hat als die V4 mit Floating Scheiben


----------



## DAKAY (19. April 2017)

m4c2 schrieb:


> Nodding: hat schon jemand die Stellschrauben durch etwas längere Inbusschrauben ersetzt?  Würde gern den Kontakpunkt näher rausbringen und es optisch tunen.
> 
> Grüße





Leon55 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich auch probieren.
> 
> Er meint bei der Verstellschraube vom Druckpunkt längere Schrauben einsetzten denn dann kann er den Druckpunkt noch schneller haben also zB normal muss er den Hebel 8mm ziehen das die Bremse greift.
> Mit längeren Schrauben nur mehr 4mm.
> ...




Interessante Idee, bitte berichtet.


----------



## Leon55 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo nochmal! 

Ich möchte mir vorne eine Hope V4 und hinten eine E4 kaufen und weil ich gerade Magura HC Scheiben montiert haben wollte ich fragen ob ich die V4 und E4 mit den HC Scheiben fahren kann weil die Scheiben ja anscheinend sehr gut sind!? 

thx im Vorraus


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Mai 2017)

Ja, funktioniert.


----------



## Leon55 (4. Mai 2017)

danke


----------



## MartinRa (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich fahre nun seit ca. 2monaten eine Tech3 X2 auf meinem.Xc Bike (180mm hope floating vorne, 160mm ashima ai2 hinten) (75kg). Nun ist der Druckpunkt echt super und schön hart aber leider ist die maximale Bremspower echt eher mau, bei steilen abfahrten muss man echt sehr stark an den hebeln ziehen und stoppies sind auch nur mit extremen "reinlangen" möglich. Hinten kann ich sogar bei gezogenem hebel das hinterrad durch ordentlich drucks aufs pedal drehen.

Verbaut sind die organischen Hope Beläge mit Alu-Trägerplatte,
sowohl mama's einstiegs level als auch meine alte magura mts haben deutlich mehr biss.

hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (9. Mai 2017)

Ich hab' zwar keine X2, bin aber allgemein mit den Hope-eigenen Belägen nie richtig glücklich geworden. Speziell bei den organischen brauchte ich zumindest ein bisschen Glück beim Einfahren um passable Bremsleistung rauszuholen. 
Bin deswegen auf organische Koolstop umgestiegen und seitdem happy


----------



## interloper (11. Mai 2017)

Die koolstop empfinde ich auch aktuell als besten Kompromiss. Die swisstop sind echt Spitze in der Leistung aber verschleißen recht schnell. Wobei "recht schnell" eine Woche Final ligure ist und Hälfte der beläge weg sind. Bisher gefahren Sinter und organisch von hope, koolstop, swisstop.

Zum Thema von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben entlüften werde ich morgen experimentieren. Habe soeben zwei mal nach Video entlüftet und hatte keinen Erfolg. Ich vermute stark das ich durch den Wechsel der borecaps Luft hinter dem kolben habe die durch das normale entlüften nicht raus will. 

Zum thema ausrichten. Meine hope e4 sind empfindlich für feste bzw. Schwergängige kolben. Muss zugeben ich steh total auf dreckwetter, daher ist das auch noch im Rahmen und deutlich besser als bei saint und co., sollte aber halt vor dem ausrichten nach lichtspalt geprüft werden ob alle kolben gleich maschieren ☺


----------



## srsly (11. Mai 2017)

interloper schrieb:


> Ich vermute stark das ich durch den Wechsel der borecaps Luft hinter dem kolben habe die durch das normale entlüften nicht raus will.


Ah gut zu wissen, das hatte ich eigtl. auch noch vor 



interloper schrieb:


> Zum thema ausrichten. Meine hope e4 sind empfindlich für feste bzw. Schwergängige kolben. Muss zugeben ich steh total auf dreckwetter, daher ist das auch noch im Rahmen und deutlich besser als bei saint und co., sollte aber halt vor dem ausrichten nach lichtspalt geprüft werden ob alle kolben gleich maschieren


Hatte ich am Anfang auch. Seit ich bei jedem Belagswechsel die Kolben mit Allerwelts- (Sonax) Silikonspray reinige/schmiere, hat sich das weitestgehend gelegt.


----------



## interloper (12. Mai 2017)

So also zum thema entlüften. Bisher hatte ich immer von oben nach unten entlüftet. Sprich nach Video. Das hat auch immer bestens funktioniert. Nach dem borecap-Wechsel ging das allerdings nicht zufriedenstellend. Da hab ich jetzt mal von unten nach oben entlüftet. Dabei kam noch ne echt große luftblase oben raus. So zufrieden war ich dann aber auch noch nicht. Jetzt nochmal von oben nach unten und dabei kamen noch vereinzelt kleine bläschen unten raus. Nun hab ich den Druckpunkt schön hart für hope-verhältnisse.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2017)

interloper schrieb:


> So also zum thema entlüften. Bisher hatte ich immer von oben nach unten entlüftet. Sprich nach Video. Das hat auch immer bestens funktioniert. Nach dem borecap-Wechsel ging das allerdings nicht zufriedenstellend. Da hab ich jetzt mal von unten nach oben entlüftet. Dabei kam noch ne echt große luftblase oben raus. So zufrieden war ich dann aber auch noch nicht. Jetzt nochmal von oben nach unten und dabei kamen noch vereinzelt kleine bläschen unten raus. Nun hab ich den Druckpunkt schön hart für hope-verhältnisse.



Top! Genau richtig!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Mai 2017)

interloper schrieb:


> ... Ich vermute stark das ich durch den Wechsel der borecaps Luft hinter dem kolben habe die durch das normale entlüften nicht raus will...


Das wird so sein, die Hope Bremskolben haben auf der Rückseite eine relativ große hohle Stelle.
Da kann sich viel Luft sammeln.
Um die weg zu bekommen, die Bremskolben ein Stückchen rauspumpen,
- den Bremssattel so drehen das die Luft darin nach oben in Richtung Leitung steigen kann.
- Auch mal dagegen klopfen.
- Die Bremskolben wider rein drücken.
- Das raus und rein ca. 3x wiederholen.

Am besten natürlich bevor man die Bremse wieder ans Rad schraubt. 
Die Bremse entlüften.

Noch mehr Tipps zu dem Thema im Scheibenbremsen Kompendium, Downloadlink in meiner Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (13. Mai 2017)

Cool vielen Dank


----------



## MartinRa (13. Mai 2017)

Ein kleiner Tipp für Hope Neulinge wie mich: 
Lieber die Bremsbeläge sehr früh tauschen sonst zieht es sehr leicht die Belagsklammer in die Bremsschreibe, ist mir jetzt schon zwei mal passiert.


----------



## Leon55 (14. Mai 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Interessante Idee, bitte berichtet.



Hat super funtioniert!!


----------



## srsly (15. Mai 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Lieber die Bremsbeläge sehr früh tauschen sonst zieht es sehr leicht die Belagsklammer in die Bremsschreibe, ist mir jetzt schon zwei mal passiert.


Einfach die Feder rauswerfen, wenn's soweit ist, dann gehen nochmal 1000hm  (klappern die Beläge halt bisserl)


----------



## MartinRa (15. Mai 2017)

Hab ich dann eh gemacht 

Ich hab heute mal die Bremse laut Hope Video geschmiert (Also die Kolben mit Silikonöl) und dann ohne Beläge ausgerichtet. 
Zumindest hinten wurde die Bremsleistung dadurch deutlich besser, vorne hat es leider nicht gefruchtet und die Bremse quietscht auch, werde auf die koolstop beläge warten und hoffentlich bekomm ich die vordere dann auch so hin wie die hintere


----------



## Leon55 (15. Mai 2017)

Was für Beläge fährt ihr am Downhiller??


----------



## 3K-Power (15. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte immer die originalen Hope organisch an der V4 und das hat mir mehr als gereicht...


----------



## Maik_vom_See (16. Mai 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Hab ich dann eh gemacht
> 
> Ich hab heute mal die Bremse laut Hope Video geschmiert (Also die Kolben mit Silikonöl) und dann ohne Beläge ausgerichtet.
> Zumindest hinten wurde die Bremsleistung dadurch deutlich besser, vorne hat es leider nicht gefruchtet und die Bremse quietscht auch, werde auf die koolstop beläge warten und hoffentlich bekomm ich die vordere dann auch so hin wie die hintere



Dann vorne nochmal neu ausrichten. hab die letzten Tage festgestellt, dass die Bremse echt ne Diva ist was das Ausrichten von Bremssattel und Kolben ist. Also Kolben nochmal schmieren, zurückdrücken, Bremssattel lösen und alles nochmal penibelst genau ausrichten. Quietschen ist meiner Erfahrung nach bei Hope Bremsen ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass entweder der Bremssattel nicht 100%ig genau ausgerichtet ist oder die Kolben nicht gleichmäßig ausgefahren sind



Leon55 schrieb:


> Was für Beläge fährt ihr am Downhiller??



Fahre vorne Koolstop (m.M.n. bessere Bremsleistung), und hinten Original Hope organisch (weils am HR reicht und die Beläge hier rumlagen)


----------



## MartinRa (16. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt Vorne die CoolStop eingebaut und nochmal neu ausgerichtet! Bremsleistung is deutlich besser als mit den Hope organisch.


----------



## Trailpussy (16. Mai 2017)

Immer nur eine Sache ändern ;-). Jetzt weißt du nicht ob es am "nochmal neu ausgerichtet" oder am KoolStop Belag liegt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (16. Mai 2017)

dafür ruckelts jetzt beim anbremsen :-(


----------



## Maik_vom_See (18. Mai 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> dafür ruckelts jetzt beim anbremsen :-(



Sind die Beläge schon richtig eingebremst?


----------



## MartinRa (18. Mai 2017)

paar mal aus ca. 30kmh fast bis zum stillstand und seitdem ca. 700höhenmeter also ja.


----------



## Maik_vom_See (18. Mai 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> paar mal aus ca. 30kmh fast bis zum stillstand und seitdem ca. 700höhenmeter also ja.



Hmm... vllt beim einbremsen etwas übertrieben, so dass die Beläge teilweise verglast sind?
kenne Ruckeln eigentlich nur von Bremsscheiben mit Schlag oder (in welcher Form auch immer) verunreinigten Belägen


----------



## TobiasB1809 (3. Juni 2017)

Moin!

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme das ich bei ner 203er Scheibe auf ner Pike den Adapter H brauche?


----------



## 54er (3. Juni 2017)

Du brauchst den Adapter C  
Hab ich auch auf meiner Pike


----------



## TobiasB1809 (3. Juni 2017)

Ok danke für die Info


----------



## EndURisk (11. Juni 2017)

Moin moin, 

ich fahre am Enduro die E4 und bin damit super happy und am DH die V4, die letztes Jahr super lief und dann aber nach einem Crash im August leider mehr als ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr genutzt wurde, was ich mir als Ursache für eines meiner beiden Probleme vorstellen könnte. 

1. Problem: Bei der Hinterradbremse verstellt sich während der Fahrt die Schraube für den Reach. Dachte anfangs ich spinne und bilde es mir nur ein, aber es ist tatsächlich so. Und es nicht ganz so witzig, wenn man beim DH plötzlich merkt, dass man hinten nicht mehr gescheit bremsen kann, weil die eigenen Finger im Weg sind.
2. Problem (hier spielt die lange Standzeit wohl eine Rolle): an der Vorderradbremse kommt der Kolben vorne rechts erst sehr spät raus. Sprich ich lege zum Beispiel so einen Spreizer zwischen die Beläge und muss dann mehrmals pumpen, bis der Kolben rauskommt. Bisher liess es sich immer durch Pumpen mit etwas zwischen den Belägen lösen und die Kolben haben sich dann angeglichen, aber im Moment ist dem nicht so. Jedesmal, wenn ich die Beläge zurück drücke, funktionieren nur 3 Kolben wie sie sollen. Wie geht ihr hier vor? Kenne die Prozedur, dass man den schnellen Kolben zurück hält, aber in diesem Falle sind es ja 3 schnelle und 1 langsamer. Habe die Kolben vor dem Zurückdrücken selbstverständlich gereinigt. Habe zum Mobilisieren der Kolben nun mehrfach von Dot5.1 gelesen, was sich aber wohl zu schnell abträgt, wenn man im nassen unterwegs ist. Die Alternative sei Silikonspray, wo aber auch viele etwas gegen haben... 

Bitte lasst mich an euren Erfahrungen und Best-Practices teilhaben. Ich bin mit der E4 so unglaublich happy, aber leider ist die Performance der V4 im Moment so viel schlechter... Hätte sie gerne beide auf selbem Level, bevor es dann in 3  Wochen nach Saalbach geht.  


Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## 54er (11. Juni 2017)

Also ich nehme zum Mobilisieren immer ganz normales sonax silikon öl. Das mache ich so ein bis zwei mal im jahr und laufen top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (11. Juni 2017)

54er schrieb:


> Also ich nehme zum Mobilisieren immer ganz normales sonax silikon öl. Das mache ich so ein bis zwei mal im jahr und laufen top!


Das heisst einfach reinigen und dann mit einem Wattestäbchen Silikonöl auftragen?


----------



## 54er (11. Juni 2017)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Das heisst einfach reinigen und dann mit einem Wattestäbchen Silikonöl auftragen?




ich drücke die kolben etwas raus dann ein tropfen öl drauf, dann mehrfach rein und raus gedrückt und fertig. am schluss noch bei eingefahrenen kolben das resliche öl entfernen damit auch nichts an scheibe oder belege kommt und dann sollte es passen


----------



## ders (6. Juli 2017)

Moinsen,

ich fahre gerade eine Saint 820 an meinem DH-Bike und suche gerade Ersatz dafür.
Der Grund ist, dass bei schwindenden Bremsbelägen der Druckpunkt in Richtung Griff wandert und ich dann regelmäßig die Griffweite ändern muss.
Nun meine Frage, ist dies auch bei der Tech3 V4 der Fall?

lg


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juli 2017)

Nein.


----------



## ders (6. Juli 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nein.


 danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Will jemand eine Saint Bremse kaufen 

lg


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Juli 2017)

ders schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Will jemand eine Saint Bremse kaufen
> 
> lg



Nö, fahre ne Hope![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (6. Juli 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nö, fahre ne Hope![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


ich bin auch schon auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Angebot und dann fahre ich sie hoffentlich auch bald.
Werde aber erst hinten und dann vorne wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juli 2017)

ders schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Will jemand eine Saint Bremse kaufen
> 
> lg


Nochmal: nein.


----------



## Muckal (6. Juli 2017)

ders schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich fahre gerade eine Saint 820 an meinem DH-Bike und suche gerade Ersatz dafür.
> Der Grund ist, dass bei schwindenden Bremsbelägen der Druckpunkt in Richtung Griff wandert und ich dann regelmäßig die Griffweite ändern muss.
> ...



Sollte an sich nicht sein. Weder bei Saint noch bei Hope.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2017)

Ich möchte mir ne Hope an mein Scott schrauben. Aber ich hab das Luxusproblem welche Farbe ich nehmen soll bzw ob das 
Orange der Hope an mit dem Orange vom Scott harmoniert. Wenn sich die Farbtöne zu stark unterscheiden dann wirds auf
eine Schwarze mit orangen Verstellen und Kolbendeckeln hinauslaufen.

Anbei mal ein Bild vom Scott kurz nach Kauf im Januar



 

Ich sag schonmal Danke


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juli 2017)

Und was genau ist jetzt Deine Frage?


----------



## Muckal (18. Juli 2017)

Wie der Eisdielenfaktor bei Hope so ist. Antwort: hoch


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2017)

Ja ob das Orange vom Scott zu dem von der hope passt. Bzw andersrum.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juli 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wie der Eisdielenfaktor bei Hope so ist. Antwort: hoch



Nur keinen Neid: in der Schule besser mal aufgepasst
und brav gelernt, dann hättest was g‘scheits lernen können. Dann wärest sicher auch was geworden und könntest Dir eine leisten.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (18. Juli 2017)

Ich sage mal es passt nicht so ganz perfekt. Auf dem Bild hier siehst Du die Farbe der Bremse ganz gut.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2017)

Auf den Fotos kommt die Farbe der hope immer anders rüber. Sicherlich könnte ich einfach mal eine bestellen und bei nichtgefallen zurück senden. Da hab ich aber Skrupel. 

Ist ja leider nicht so als würde die jeder Radladen einfach rum liegen haben. War froh wenigstens mal eine schwarze "Probefühlen" zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (18. Juli 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nur keinen Neid: in der Schule besser mal aufgepasst
> und brav gelernt, dann hättest was g‘scheits lernen können. Dann wärest sicher auch was geworden und könntest Dir eine leisten.



Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Hochschulabschluss


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2017)

Man man man jetzt packt doch bitte die Sandkastenschaufeln wieder ein. 
Hab hier schließlich nicht gefragt wer hier welchen Bildungs- und Einkommensstand genießt


----------



## Muckal (18. Juli 2017)

Aber der hat angefangen


----------



## TobiasB1809 (19. Juli 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos kommt die Farbe der hope immer anders rüber. Sicherlich könnte ich einfach mal eine bestellen und bei nichtgefallen zurück senden. Da hab ich aber Skrupel.
> 
> Ist ja leider nicht so als würde die jeder Radladen einfach rum liegen haben. War froh wenigstens mal eine schwarze "Probefühlen" zu können.



Dann bestell dir einfach die spacer oder sattelschelle, die Kosten ja glaube nur 10 oder 20€ und dann siehste die Farbe. Evtl hab ich auch noch einen orangenen spacer übrig und könnte dir den leihweise schicken.

Allerdings kommt das orange auf dem Bild von Miss Geschick dem Orginal schon nahe.
Aber hier nochmal von mir


----------



## T-Willy (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

habe eine Frage zur Bremsscheibengröße und passende Adapter bei der Tech3 E4 und V4.
Hab mir einen sehr günstigen Rotwild RED Trail Rahmen besorgt,dazu will ich eine Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo fahren.
Der Rahmen hat hinten eine IS 2000 Aufnahme(lt. Rotwild 160mm),die Gabel PM 160,denke ich.
Vorne möchte ich die V4 und hinten den E4 Sattel verwenden. Vorne soll eine 203er rein,hinten 183.
Welche Hope-Adapter brauche ich!?
Ich denke: vorne PM auf PM + 43mm, hinten IS auf PM +23mm...
stimmt doch ,oder?
Ich möchte nur sichergehen,dass ich die richtigen Adapter bestelle(hab die Bremse noch nicht da!)!

Viele Grüße!
Thomas


----------



## TobiasB1809 (25. Juli 2017)

Bin gestern Trail gefahren, 2-3km abfahrt am Stück. Unten angekommen geht hinten gar nix mehr. Kann den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen aber kaum bremswirkung.
Nach 10km/halbe Stunde weiter meine Runde fahren kam es langsam wieder.
Woran kann das liegen? Normal bin ich das nicht gewöhnt von der Hope. 
Falsch gebremst oder was anderes?
-Bremse ist erst 2monate alt
-tech3 e4 mit sinterbelägen
-203/183er floating Scheiben
-zarte 100-105kg ohne Gepäck


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Juli 2017)

Entlüfte mal die Bremse richtig, das kann auch bei (fast) neuen Bremsen nötig sein.
Irgendwo ist hier auch ein Video dazu verlinkt.
Oder geh zum Händler damit, du bist ja noch in der Gewährleistung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Juli 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Bin gestern Trail gefahren, 2-3km abfahrt am Stück. Unten angekommen geht hinten gar nix mehr.
> ...
> -zarte 100-105kg ohne Gepäck


Tja, mit 3km und 100+kg schleifend auf der Hinterradbremse zwingst die in die Knie. Erklärt auch, dass es nach weiteren 10km (abgekühlt) wieder ging.

Richtig bremsen und schon geht‘s.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (25. Juli 2017)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Entlüfte mal die Bremse richtig, das kann auch bei (fast) neuen Bremsen nötig sein.
> Irgendwo ist hier auch ein Video dazu verlinkt.
> Oder geh zum Händler damit, du bist ja noch in der Gewährleistung.



Hab die ja gekürzt/entlüftet vom Händler bekommen und ging bisher super



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Tja, mit 3km und 100+kg schleifend auf der Hinterradbremse zwingst die in die Knie. Erklärt auch, dass es nach weiteren 10km (abgekühlt) wieder ging.
> 
> Richtig bremsen und schon geht‘s.



Ok dann muss ich einfach mehr Gas und rollen lassen. 
Schleifen war es nicht wirklich. Hab nur paar mal halt Geschwindigkeit rausgenommen/rausnehmen müssen.
Und hatte eigentlich grad bei der Abfahrt drauf geachtet "richtig" bzw halt viel mehr vorne zu bremsen.

Naja ich werde Bremse, bremsstil mal weiter beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (26. Juli 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Bin gestern Trail gefahren, 2-3km abfahrt am Stück. Unten angekommen geht hinten gar nix mehr. Kann den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen aber kaum bremswirkung.
> Nach 10km/halbe Stunde weiter meine Runde fahren kam es langsam wieder.
> Woran kann das liegen? Normal bin ich das nicht gewöhnt von der Hope.
> Falsch gebremst oder was anderes?
> ...



Hi,
bei über 100kg würde ich  z.B. in den Alpen mit 1000hm Abfahrt am Stück auf jeden Fall 203mm Scheiben hinten und vorne fahren, auch würde ich da schon zur V4 greifen.
Bin selbst auch bei 100kg+ und bringe meine V4 mit den 203mm Scheiben am 29"-Bike auch schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen und die hat echt Power.
Gruß


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir die X2 Race an meinem HT ziemlich gut gefällt, überlege ich nun an meinem 301 auch auf HOPE umzusteigen.
Wiege nackig ~80kg und wünsche mir eine Bremse, die auch auf langen Alpenabfahrten standfest und mit einem Finger zu bedienen bleibt.

Scheiben bleiben die aktuellen Storm HC in 203/180

Dabei sehe ich folgende Optionen:

- E4/Tech 3 im Set und gut
- E4 hinten / V4 vorne
- V4 komplett

Im Falle der V4 würde ich aus optischen und Gewichts-Gründen die Kunststoffleitungen gegen Stahlflex tauschen. Oder gibt es die V4 irgendwo mit Kunststoff zu kaufen?
Bleiben da beim Umbau die Fittinge gleich? Oder hat die Stahlflex nen anderen Durchmesser?

Wie sieht eure Erfahrung mit V4 vorne / E4 hinten bezüglich Druckpunkt und Hebelweg aus? Merkt man da einen großen Unterschied?

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Starcraft (6. August 2017)

Hey,

Ich baue mir demnächst mein liteville h3 auf. Nun habe ich mit eine e4 gekauft und möchte wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, das banjo drehen. Geht das bei der Hope?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. August 2017)

@Starcraft Jup, das geht. EDIT: Halt, bei 180° bin ich mir doch nicht 100% ig sicher. Pardon.

@Saxen-Paule Ich wiege zwar 20kg weniger als du, aber ich kann die E4 auf jeden Fall für lange Anfahrten in den Alpen empfehlen. Wohne selbst in Innsbruck und hatte noch keine Probleme was Standfestigkeit angeht.
Falls du bei dem Preis aber auch ins schwitzen kommst, schau dir mal die Magura MT5 an. Mir gefällt sie in allen Belangen besser als die E4 (außer Haltbarkeit der Beläge & Optik der Geber) und sie kostet weniger.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. August 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> .. das banjo drehen. Geht das bei der Hope? ...



Nicht wirklich. Evtl. prüfen, einen geraden Anschluss zu montieren.


----------



## Muckal (6. August 2017)

Wenn ich mir meine V4 so anschaue, sage ich es sollte gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. August 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir meine V4 so anschaue, sage ich es sollte gehen.



Stimmt. Ich hatte mal mit dieser ‚Verdrehsicherungsnase‘ Stress und das im Kopf.
180 Grad sollten dann aber tatsächlich funktionieren.


----------



## Muckal (6. August 2017)

Wie ein tschechischer Kunde mal sagte: die Flex beseitigt die Kollision


----------



## Starcraft (6. August 2017)

Edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Starcraft (8. August 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hatte mal mit dieser ‚Verdrehsicherungsnase‘ Stress und das im Kopf.
> 180 Grad sollten dann aber tatsächlich funktionieren.



Habe Antwort von Hope. Laut deren Aussage ist es problemlos möglich. 
Ein Glück


----------



## Muckal (8. August 2017)

Zur Not kannst du auch Leitung und Entlüftungsnippel vertauschen. Bin unwissentlich a Zeit so gefahren 

Edit: das ist keine Empfehlung!  Bevor jemand das so macht bitte mit Hope abklären!


----------



## Starcraft (11. August 2017)

Hat funktioniert  easy going


----------



## T-Willy (15. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute am Rotwild RED Trail  mit Gabel Marzocchi 55 RC3 eine Hope Tech 3 montiert,welche ich
im Bikemarkt hier gekauft habe.
Vorne die V4,hinten die E4.

Ich habe vorne und hinten neu gekaufte Hope Flaoting-Discs montiert (203 und 183 mm).
Vorne als auch hinten musste ich für diese Scheibengröße einen Hope-Adapter zusätzlich verbauen.

Mein Problem ist nun,dass ich die Bremse nicht schleiffrei bekomme,irgendwie ist der Spalt zwischen 
Belägen und Scheibe recht schmal.
Ich habe vorne schon die Kolben gesäubert und mit Bremskolbenfett behandelt.jetzt sind sie definitiv 
etwas besser gängig,aber schleifen tuts noch immer.
Das ist auch nicht die erste Bremse ,welche ich montiert habe...bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich praktisch jede 
Bremse schleiffrei bekommen.
Die Scheiben sind wie gesagt neue Floatingscheiben,und die haben vielleicht einen wirklich miiiiinimalen Seitenschlag,aber ich finde halt,dass die Kolben beim loslassen des Bremshebels nicht sehr weit zurückgehen,
und dadurch der Spalt recht schmal ist...

Hat jemand eine Idee,was ich noch tun kann,um das Schleifen wegzubringen?
Oder ist das bei der Tech 3 generell ein Problem?(Kann ich mir aber nicht so vorstellen..)

Viele Grüße!
Thomas


----------



## bummel42 (15. August 2017)

Ein leichtes schleifen bei der "Erstmontage" ist oftmals vorhanden. Früher habe ich versucht dieses in mühseliger Kleinarbeit wegzubekommen.
Mittlerweile gehe ich lieber wie folgt vor:
Wenn die Bremsen schleifen, das Rad aber beim drehen sich nicht nennenswert verlangsamt => akkustisches Problem
Ansonsten muss man weiter ausrichten.


----------



## mssc (15. August 2017)

Einfach mal fahren... legt sich bei mir meist nach ein paar stärkeren Bremsungen...


----------



## Diddo (15. August 2017)

T-Willy schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee,was ich noch tun kann,um das Schleifen wegzubringen?



Da du nicht erwähnt hast wie du ausgerichtet hast: Kolben zurückdrücken, Beläge raus, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge rein. Danach die Beläge dranpumpen, wenn sie ungleichmäßig aufsetzen auf einer Seite den Belag festhalten beim Ziehen des Bremshebels. Ist auch wunderbar in Videos von Hope dokumentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Willy (15. August 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Da du nicht erwähnt hast wie du ausgerichtet hast: Kolben zurückdrücken, Beläge raus, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge rein. Danach die Beläge dranpumpen, wenn sie ungleichmäßig aufsetzen auf einer Seite den Belag festhalten beim Ziehen des Bremshebels. Ist auch wunderbar in Videos von Hope dokumentiert.



Ja,so habe ich es gemacht...ausserdem habe ich die Bremskolben noch alle gängig gemacht und gefettet...aber ich finde den Spalt trotzdem generell recht schmal,zumindest schmaler  als ich es bisher gewohnt war.
Die Beläge sind augenscheinlich noch recht neu, der Vorbesitzer ist damit nur wenig gefahren...vielleicht gibt sich das ja doch  nach dem Einbremsen.


----------



## Diddo (15. August 2017)

Gut, dann schließe ich mich den anderen an: Einfach bremsen


----------



## T-Willy (16. August 2017)

So,jetzt hab ich doch noch die Ursache gefunden,warum das Ding auch bei korrektester Montage schleift:
Der Vorbesitzer hat es wohl mit der Montage nicht so genau genommen,sodass die Beläge schief abgefahren sind..
Je nach Messstelle ca. 1/10 mm unterschiedliche Dicke!
Also ,wie gesagt:einfach fahren bis se wieder gleichmässig sind..
Danke trotzdem noch  an Alle für die Tips!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. September 2017)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...inn-hope-zeigt-die-sechskolben-bremse-tech-3-*v*6-ti.1744136.2.htm


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2017)

Bei meiner Tech 3 E4 (Die gerade mal 3 Tage alt is) kommt bei der Hinteren Bremse der Hebel nach dem Bremsen nur langsam zurück.
Kann es nach einer Schlamm Tour schon sein das die Kolben mal Gängig gemacht werden müssen?


----------



## Diddo (10. September 2017)

Hast du irgendwelche Pflegemittel o.ä. an den Hebeln verwendet? Kann auch eine aufgequollene Dichtung sein, hatte ich mal an einem Tech-Hebel.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Pflegemittel o.ä. an den Hebeln verwendet? Kann auch eine aufgequollene Dichtung sein, hatte ich mal an einem Tech-Hebel.



Nein. Vorhin zwar mit MucOff behandelt aber das mit dem Hebel war schon vorher.

Aber scheint sich von selbst wieder so gut wie erledigt zu haben.
Eben kurze Gassi Tour mit Hund und der Hebel kommt fast wieder ungebremst zurück.


----------



## olified (11. September 2017)

T-Willy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe heute am Rotwild RED Trail  mit Gabel Marzocchi 55 RC3 eine Hope Tech 3 montiert,welche ich
> im Bikemarkt hier gekauft habe.
> ...




Ist bei mir nach der Montage der Hope Bremsscheiben auch so. Vorne komplett schleiffrei, hinten nach fast 45 Minuten trotz perfekten Ausrichten von Sattel und Kolben immer noch am Schleifen. Vermute das es analog wie bei dir auch an den Belägen liegt, die selbst nicht gleichmäßig sind. Denn wenn Lichtspalt und Kolben sauber ausgerichtet sind, kann ja nur noch die Scheibe oder der Belag die Ursache sein.

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass der Einstellbereich in dem es passt, an der Hope recht klein ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. September 2017)

olified schrieb:


> ...Lichtspalt und Kolben sauber ausgerichtet sind, ...


Wie richtest Du die Kolben aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olified (11. September 2017)

So wie es auch von Hope in dem Video beschrieben wird. Letztendlich sollten alle vier gleich stehen bzw. keine Seite einen Überhang haben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. September 2017)

Da brauchst nix ausrichten. Kolben zurückdrücken, die Bremszange/-sattel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge wieder montieren und gut ist's.
Der Rest ergibt sich dann schon richtig.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da brauchst nix ausrichten. Kolben zurückdrücken, die Bremszange/-sattel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge wieder montieren und gut ist's.
> Der Rest ergibt sich dann schon richtig.



Wie bekommt man den Sattel nach Lichtspallt ausgerichtet wenn die Beläge nicht drin sind ?


----------



## olified (11. September 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da brauchst nix ausrichten. Kolben zurückdrücken, die Bremszange/-sattel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge wieder montieren und gut ist's.
> Der Rest ergibt sich dann schon richtig.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Beläge rein mag richtig sein, aber danach muss man schon schauen, dass die Kolben gleichmässig an die Beläge ranfahren. Siehe auch das Video von Hope.

Siehe auch:



Diddo schrieb:


> pumpen, wenn sie ungleichmäßig aufsetzen auf einer Seite den Belag festhalten beim Ziehen des Bremshebels. Ist auch wunderbar in Videos von Hope dokumentiert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den Sattel nach Lichtspallt ausgerichtet wenn die Beläge nicht drin sind ?


Du hast keine Scheibenbremse am Rad, oder? 
Guckst Du, so gehört das:






Erst dann die Beläge wieder rein!



olified schrieb:


> ... Beläge rein mag richtig sein, aber danach muss man schon schauen, dass die Kolben gleichmässig an die Beläge ranfahren. ...


Das ist ja das Wunder der Hydraulik: Du hast im kompletten System überall den selben Druck! 
Sollte tatsächlich ein Kolben hängen, dann mobilisieren (hat aber erstmal nix mit dem Ausrichten nach Lichtspalt zu tun).


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du hast keine Scheibenbremse am Rad, oder?
> Guckst Du, so gehört das:
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar.
Mein Gedanke war das sich der kleine Spalt mit eingebauten Belägen viel Genauer ausrichten läßt wie der Spalt ohne Beläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> Mein Gedanke war das sich der kleine Spalt mit eingebauten Belägen viel Genauer ausrichten läßt wie der Spalt ohne Beläge.


Fehlerquelle mir eingebauten Belägen ist halt höher. Aber ob's letzendlich mit Belägen genauer ist? 
Ich finde, wenn die Beläge raus sind, siehst genauer, wo der Sattel anfängt und wo der aufhört. Kannst dann locker von oben peilen. Hinten kann ich bei meinem Rad z.B. garnicht vernünftig von vorne reinschauen weil da die Strebe im Weg ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Fehlerquelle mir eingebauten Belägen ist halt höher. Aber ob's letzendlich mit Belägen genauer ist?
> Ich finde, wenn die Beläge raus sind, siehst genauer, wo der Sattel anfängt und wo der aufhört. Kannst dann locker von oben peilen. Hinten kann ich bei meinem Rad z.B. garnicht vernünftig von vorne reinschauen weil da die Strebe im Weg ist.



Der Spalt is bei Hope... Oder zumindest bei der Tech3 E4 aber wirklich Extrem klein mußte ich grad Feststellen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Der Spalt is bei Hope... Oder zumindest bei der Tech3 E4 aber wirklich Extrem klein mußte ich grad Feststellen.



Grösser als der zwischen Belag und Scheibe.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Grösser als der zwischen Belag und Scheibe.



Was glaubst du welchen ich meinte ?


----------



## T-Willy (12. September 2017)

Ich hab jetzt noch ne andere Frage zur X2 bzw. Scheibengröße:
Ich hab mir für meinen "Youngtimer" Bergwerk Gemini 2 günstige X2 Sättel geschossen,
Jetzt war vorher eine Hope Mini mit 185er vorne und 165er hinten montiert.Ich würde die Scheiben gerne weiter verwenden...
Ist das möglich,bzw. gibts da einen passenden Adapter?
Gabel hat PM6,Rahmen IS2000.
Oder einfach mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten (wäre für mich jetzt eher eine Notlösung,also Adapter wäre mir irgendwie lieber..)?


----------



## Diddo (13. September 2017)

Von Hope gibt es keinen passenden Adapter: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Hope-Brake-mounts-2016-page2-ok.pdf

Ich fahre aber auch dank der Manitou Mattoc einen H-Adapter (PM, +23mm) von Hope mit zusätzlich 1mm Unterlegscheibe mit der Tech V2. Bislang keine Probleme. Sag bescheid, wenn du deinen +25mm Adapter findest


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. September 2017)

Servus,

ich müsste die hintere Leitung durch eine längere Ersetzen. Ich bräuchte am hinteren Sattel den 90° Anschluss und vorne den normalen Anschluss. Ich bräuchte doch eigentlich nur die Kupferscheiben und Pin/Olive zum abdichten, oder? Der 90°, 0° Anschluss und die Überwurfhülse können doch nochmal verwendet werden? Ich finde immer nur ganze Setz oder Leitung mit allen Anschlüssen. Gibt es die Kupferscheiben nicht einzeln im Netz oder einfach im Baumarkt versuchen? 

Edit:/ tech3 e4


----------



## MartinRa (19. September 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich müsste die hintere Leitung durch eine längere Ersetzen. Ich bräuchte am hinteren Sattel den 90° Anschluss und vorne den normalen Anschluss. Ich bräuchte doch eigentlich nur die Kupferscheiben und Pin/Olive zum abdichten, oder? Der 90°, 0° Anschluss und die Überwurfhülse können doch nochmal verwendet werden? Ich finde immer nur ganze Setz oder Leitung mit allen Anschlüssen. Gibt es die Kupferscheiben nicht einzeln im Netz oder einfach im Baumarkt versuchen?
> 
> Edit:/ tech3 e4


du kannst alle teile weiterverwenden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> du kannst alle teile weiterverwenden.



Dichtungen ggf. ausglühen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. September 2017)

Danke! Kenne das nur vom Kfz und da sollte man die Kupferdichtungen eigentlich immer austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (19. September 2017)

Die gibt es einzeln: HBSP026 für die 6mm- und HBSP161 für die 5mm-Variante. Google findet direkt Shops


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. September 2017)

Danke. Hatte nur bei BMO und Bike-Components geschaut.

Gruß


----------



## olified (23. September 2017)

Bike components anschreiben, hab für 4€ gefühlt 20 der Kupferdichtungen bekommen.


----------



## qwertzui1998 (25. September 2017)

Moin Männers,

Hab mir jetzt ne Hope Tech3 E4 Bremsanlage mit Stahlflexleitungen fürs Downhill gekauft.
Würde jetzt noch gerne die Leitungen kürzen habe dazu aber noch drei fragen die ich nicht eindeutig klären konnte.
Womit kürze ich die Leitung am besten ? Kunststoffleitungen habe ich bisher immer mit einem Seitenschneider gekürzt weiß nun aber nicht ob das bei den Stahlflexleitungen so optimal ist.
Nach dem Kürzen muss ich die Bremsen ja entlüften, da stellt sich die nächste Frage. 
welches Dot ist ab Werk in den Bremsen Dot 4 oder 5.1, hätte noch 4er da weiß aber nicht ob ich dieses einfach nachschütten kann falls 5.1er enthalten sein sollte.
Gibt es überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen Dot 4 und 5.1 au?er der Siedetemperatur?

Schon mal danke im voraus.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. September 2017)

Seitenschneider passt dafür. DOT4 und DOT 5.1 sind problemlos mischbar.


----------



## Diddo (25. September 2017)

Ich habe immer 'nen Kabelschneider genommen, Park Tool CN-10. Mein erster - und einziger - Versuch mit einem Seitenschneider endete mit einer relativ flachen Leitung und danach hat sich das Stahlgeflecht auseinandergedrückt. Mag aber auch einfach mangelndes Talent gewesen sein


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. September 2017)

...oder ein stumpfer Seitenschneider. [emoji6]

Kabelschneider ist natürlich sehr viel eleganter!


----------



## qwertzui1998 (26. September 2017)

Alles klar 
Dankeschön


----------



## Luci_11 (26. September 2017)

Kabelschneider ist das ideale Werkzeug aber recht teuer, wenn man es nicht oft braucht..
Alternativ funktioniert auch schneiden mit Trennscheibe zb Dremel gut. Vorher mit Tape umwickeln, damit es nicht ausfranst. Danach kann man mit etwas Geschick die Fittinge raufmachen ohne abisolieren zu müssen.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenna (26. September 2017)

HI
Gibt es die möglichleit die Hope tech 3 v4 mit einer Rock Shox Reverb an einer Schelle zu betreiben ?
Habe nur für mein Sram Shifter etwas gefunden.

Danke Schön


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. September 2017)

Vorne 1fach?
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/rockshox-reverb-a1-a2-dehy-kit.html bzw. https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/rockshox-reverb-b1-dehy-kit.html -damit geht‘s.
Und wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, soll von RS dieses Jahr noch einen Daumenhebel für 1fach kommen.

Edit: https://www.actionsports.de/rock-sh...MI8vfQz9HD1gIVyp0bCh2p-AsVEAQYASABEgJ6m_D_BwE


----------



## Swenna (26. September 2017)

Ja 1fach

Huii ist ja ein teurer Spaß 
Vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. September 2017)

Immer gerne.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...M-Schaltgriffe-p37821/black-rechts-o69400040/ brauchst‘ dann aber auch noch. [emoji6]


----------



## qwertzui1998 (28. September 2017)

Habe mich jetzt dran gegeben die Leitungen zu Kürzen jedoch ist mir beim weiten der Olive ein stück abgebrochen.

Nun habe ich ziemliche Probleme die neue Olive über das Stahlgeflecht zu bekommen.
Gibts da irgendwelche Tricks?

Habs jetzt bald ne stunde probiert un nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## 3K-Power (28. September 2017)

Schraubenzieher und Olive aufweiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwertzui1998 (29. September 2017)

Hab jetzt nochmal die Olive was mit der Zange aufgeweitet un in Ruhe probiert 
Hat dann auch geklappt


----------



## DavidLV (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Ich suche für mein V4 neue Bremsbeläge von Kool Stop.
Finde auf bc nur diese die laut Beschreibung passen sollten:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kool-Stop/Bremsbelaege-Disc-fuer-Hope-p50886/
Bin ich bei denen richtig oder habt ihr vielleicht noch bessere Empfehlungen wenns um maximale Bremspower geht?
Mich verwirrt nur etwas das bild weil die ja eindeutig zu zweikoben Bremse gehören 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Oktober 2017)

Die verlinkten passen nicht.

Gesinterte Originalbeläge schon probiert?


----------



## DavidLV (5. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar danke!

Nein hab sie mir gerade erst gekauft (gebraucht) da waren blaue bbb drinnen. hatte warum auch immer die kool stop bezüglich bremspower im kopf.

meinst beißen die besser zu?


----------



## Diddo (5. Oktober 2017)

Bei den verlinkten gibt es doch 3 Varianten? Einfach die passende - wie im Text beschrieben - wählen. Aber klar, die vom Bild passen nur in die X2.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Oktober 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> ... - wie im Text beschrieben - ...



Wenn’s so einfach wäre: bei den HO-015 steht V4 und passen auch für die E4. DAS kann nicht sein.

bbb schreibt zwar auch V4, abgebildet ist aber ein E4-Belag.


----------



## DavidLV (5. Oktober 2017)

Das kam mir eben auch komisch vor.

Aber wenn die originalen gut sind werde ich einfach mal die probieren


----------



## phi-lip (5. Oktober 2017)

Die HO-015 passen für die V4. Fahre sie schon seit mehreren Monaten und komme damit besser klar als mit den originalen organischen Belägen. Der Text bei BC ist aber definitiv falsch. Die Beläge passen nicht in die E4.


----------



## DavidLV (8. November 2017)

Hallo Leute! Ich mal wieder!

Hab mich jetzt für die original gesinterten Beläge entschieden.

Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Bike und ich wollte meine V4 noch servicen (neue Dichtungen und neu befüllen) bevor ich sie montiere.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen bevor ich alles bestelle wie viel Dot Brauche ich? Reicht eine 250ml Flasche um beide Bremsen komplett neu zu befüllen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. November 2017)

DavidLV schrieb:


> ...Reicht eine 250ml Flasche ...



Locker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (8. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Locker!



Perfekt danke! Dann hoffe ich, dass ich das so hinbekomme mit meine zwei linken Hände


----------



## Starcraft (9. November 2017)

Moin,

Mein Problem. Habe die e4 für mein neues Bike und bin am verzweifeln. Ich kriege die einfach nicht schleiffrei eingestellt.
Entlüftet habe ich sie. Das ist alles kein Thema. Druckpunkt ist echt toll aber es ist einfach nicht möglich, die bremse schleiffrei zu bekommen.

Jemand noch gute Tipps ? Habe den Bremssattel nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet, wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben ist.
Verbaut sind Hope floating Discs. 

Vielen Dank für Hilfe


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> ... Habe den Bremssattel nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet, wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben ist. ...


Bei ausgebauten Belägen nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?


----------



## Starcraft (9. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei ausgebauten Belägen nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet?



Ganz genau. Aber ich finde, bei eingebauten Belägen ist der Abstand so dermaßen klein, dass man kaum noch nachbessern kann, weil man nichts sieht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2017)

Da musst‘ nix mehr nachbessern.

Bremssattel ohne Beläge nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge rein und fertig.


----------



## Starcraft (9. November 2017)

Und dann habe ich relativ viele Punkte an der Scheibe die schleifen. Wird es durch das einfahren der bremse besser ? Habe leider auch das Gefühl, dass die Scheiben einen leichten höhenschlag haben??... alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2017)

Die werden maschinell hergestellt. Da ist ein Höhenschlag sehr unwarscheinlich... [emoji6]

Mal aussagefähige Fotos einstellen.


----------



## Starcraft (9. November 2017)

Schwierig. Was darf ich dir genau fotografieren ? 
Das obere Video war auch noch mal sehr praktisch. Da werde ich nochmal mein Glück versuchen. 
Ansonsten werde ich am Wochenende mal eine "Einfahrrunde" drehen. Vielleicht wird es dadurch ja besser?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Schwierig. Was darf ich dir genau fotografieren ? ...



Die Problemzonen wären mal ‘n Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starcraft (9. November 2017)

[img=https://abload.de/thumb/20171109_205648qesvc.jpg] [img=https://abload.de/thumb/20171109_2054385vsva.jpg] [img=https://abload.de/thumb/20171109_205626e3shj.jpg] [img=https://abload.de/thumb/20171109_205416fksrd.jpg]

Ich hoffe man kann etwas erkennen.

Edit: ich weiß, die Bilder sind nicht erste Sahne


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2017)

Sattel scheint nicht richtig ausgerichtet (kann auch an der Aufnahme liegen).


----------



## Starcraft (9. November 2017)

Also Beläge raus und wieder ausrichten ? Wie werde ich dann das schleifen los ? Kolben mit kleinem Schraubenzieher dann reindrücken und die gegenüberliegende Seite rausdrücken ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2017)

Vermute mal, wenn’s sauber ausgerichtet ist (ohne Beläge!), passt‘s dann eh.

Ansonsten nochmal die verlinkten Videos zu Rate ziehen. [emoji4]


----------



## Schildbürger (9. November 2017)

Du kannst auch folgendes machen:
- Die Bremskolben mit eingebauten Bremsbelägen und breitem Schraubendreher ganz zurück drücken.
- Die beiden Schrauben an der Bremszange ein WENIG lösen. Gerade so viel dass sich der Bremssattel verschieben lässt.
- Nun hält man einen 2-2,5mm Inbus zwischen die Bremsbeläge in den Spalt wo die Scheibe durchläuft.
- Dann den Bremshebel einige Male betätigen bis die Bremsbeläge an dem Inbus anliegen.
Man kontrolliert dabei dass beide Bremskolben gleichmäßig raus- und reingehen und dass beide Bremskolben schon ein Stück rausgekommen sind. Dadurch erreicht man, dass ggf. die Scheibe mehr in der Mitte des Bremssattels läuft.

- Laufrad einbauen, prüfen, ob es richtig "drin" ist.
- Die Beläge durch ziehen am Hebel weiter an die Scheibe heranpumpen.
- Prüfen, ob die beiden Kolben gleichmäßig rausgekommen sind und die Scheibe mittig ist.
- Hebel nur >ganz leicht< gezogen halten!
- Die beiden Schrauben wechselweise immer Stückchen für Stückchen (1/4 bis 1/8 Umdrehung) >leicht< anziehen, dabei darauf achten das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.
- Nach jeder kleinen Drehung, den Hebel kurz lösen und dann wieder leicht anziehen.
- Die Schrauben gerade so fest anziehen das sich der Bremssattel nicht mehr verschiebt.

- Nach dem lösen des Hebels sollte die Bremse nun schleiffrei laufen. Sonst wiederholen.
Schrauben lösen, Hebel leicht ziehen...
- Die Schrauben etwas fester anziehen und auf Schleiffreiheit prüfen. Sonst ...
- Dann die Schrauben mit dem vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Drehmoment anziehen.

Liest sich komplizierter als es ist...  Funktioniert aber bestens. Der Bremssattel richtet sich so von selber optimal aus.
Ich nehme zum Ausrichten einen Inbusschlüssel, der Drehmo kommt erst ganz zum Schluss zum Einsatz.


----------



## Diddo (9. November 2017)

@Schildbürger Hast du das bei einer Hope schon erfolgreich so gemacht? Bei mir hat es bislang nur mit dem Weg aus den Videos von Hope einen brauchbaren Druckpunkt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starcraft (10. November 2017)

Danke für die Tipps. Es klappt leider nur nicht. Alles vernünftig ausgerichtet und es schleift wie Schwein. Schlimmer als vorher.


----------



## Diddo (10. November 2017)

Du richtest aber erst den Sattel aus, setzt dann die Beläge ein und danach richtest du die Beläge aus? Nur „dranpumpen“ funktioniert nicht. Ein Kolben ist immer etwas schwergängiger als ein anderer.
Hat eine andere Bremse am gleichen Rahmen funktioniert?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. November 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Du richtest aber erst den Sattel aus, setzt dann die Beläge ein und danach richtest du die Beläge aus? ...


Vermutlich nicht... [emoji6]

Ein schiefer Sattel schleift eben. Aber man kann natürlich jetzt die Beläge runterbremsen. Wenn die dann auch schief geschliffen sind, wird‘s vermutlich besser. [emoji48]


----------



## Starcraft (10. November 2017)

Ich habe mir das ausrichten der Kolben angesehen und ebenfalls versucht es durchzuführen. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass es das nicht besser macht sondern eher schlechter. 
Nacht ihr das wie im Video mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher ?


----------



## Diddo (10. November 2017)

Ja. Mit einem Schraubendreher leicht von hinten drücken damit dann die andere Seite zurückgeschoben wird.


----------



## bummel42 (10. November 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das ausrichten der Kolben angesehen und ebenfalls versucht es durchzuführen. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass es das nicht besser macht sondern eher schlechter.
> Nacht ihr das wie im Video mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher ?


Ja!


----------



## 3K-Power (10. November 2017)

Mal was ganz was anderes... gibt’s für die Race Hebel nen Matchmaker für i spec 2?

Kann da irgendwie keinen finden außer für die tech Hebel...


----------



## Starcraft (10. November 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ja. Mit einem Schraubendreher leicht von hinten drücken damit dann die andere Seite zurückgeschoben wird.



Und dann während du die Kolben reindrückst hälst du diese zurück und ziehst am Hebel, damit die andere Seite raus kommt ?


----------



## Diddo (10. November 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mal was ganz was anderes... gibt’s für die Race Hebel nen Matchmaker für i spec 2?
> 
> Kann da irgendwie keinen finden außer für die tech Hebel...



Für Tech und Race gibt es keine Matchmaker für I-Spec II, nur für Tech 3.


----------



## Diddo (10. November 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Und dann während du die Kolben reindrückst hälst du diese zurück und ziehst am Hebel, damit die andere Seite raus kommt ?



Meist reicht des den Kolben mit dem gegenüberliegenden Bremsbelag zurückzudrücken. Falls nicht mache ich es wie von dir beschrieben, aber nur sanft ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (10. November 2017)

.


----------



## Starcraft (10. November 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Meist reicht des den Kolben mit dem gegenüberliegenden Bremsbelag zurückzudrücken. Falls nicht mache ich es wie von dir beschrieben, aber nur sanft ziehen.



Vielen Dank. Werde es alles am Wochenende mal testen. Hoffe es klappt. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. November 2017)

Ich würde mir gern eine E4 oder V4 mixen.
Also zum Beispiel blaue Sättel und schwarze Bremspumpe.
Geht das? Bzw bietet das irgend ein Shop an?

MfG


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. November 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gern eine E4 oder V4 mixen.
> Also zum Beispiel blaue Sättel und schwarze Bremspumpe.
> Geht das? Bzw bietet das irgend ein Shop an?
> 
> MfG


Frag ma den User Runterfahrer.  Der hat mir meine zusammengestellt.


----------



## skask (10. November 2017)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Frag ma den User Runterfahrer.  Der hat mir meine zusammengestellt.


Weiß nicht  ob der Tipp so gut ist. Such bei "Laufräder" mal den nach Speerläufräder. Da gibts etliche die ihr Geld los sind weil Herr Speer wohl insolvent ist.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. November 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gern eine E4 oder V4 mixen.
> Also zum Beispiel blaue Sättel und schwarze Bremspumpe.
> Geht das? Bzw bietet das irgend ein Shop an?
> 
> MfG



Du kannst sämtliche Hope Teile einzeln kaufen und das Individualisieren auf die Spitze treiben. Wird natürlich etwas teurer...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. November 2017)

Ja an selber die Einzelteile kaufen dachte ich auch schon. Muss ich mal durchrechnen.


----------



## Diddo (10. November 2017)

Dürfte ca. 50 Euro mehr kosten pro Bremse als die typischen Straßenpreise.


----------



## Ducki (10. November 2017)

Also ich lehne mich jetzt hier einfach mal aus dem Fenster und nehme entsprechende Reaktionen auf mich jedoch...ich bin absoluter Hope-Fan und fahre  leidenschaftlich gerne (auch aktuell) die Steuersätze, Tretlager sowie Kurbeln. 

Es gibt alle Ersatzteile einzeln und die Fertigung ist einfach toll [emoji1360]. Leider sind Hope Bremsen (m.E.) viel zu bescheiden einzustellen...nach 3 Wochen habe ich die E4 wieder rausgeschmissen und meine alte Saint wieder montiert. 

Diese ganze Lichtspalt Ausrichterei ist absoluter Schrott... das geht bei zig anderen Herstellen ohne auch. Keine Bremse quietscht so oft wie die Hope (danach kommt Sram Guide bei Nässe).

Naja für mich ist Hope nach wie vor sensationell aber die Bremsen verbaue ich nicht mehr [emoji846]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Also ich lehne mich jetzt hier einfach mal aus dem Fenster und nehme entsprechende Reaktionen auf mich jedoch...ich bin absoluter Hope-Fan und fahre  leidenschaftlich gerne (auch aktuell) die Steuersätze, Tretlager sowie Kurbeln.
> 
> Es gibt alle Ersatzteile einzeln und die Fertigung ist einfach toll [emoji1360]. Leider sind Hope Bremsen (m.E.) viel zu bescheiden einzustellen...nach 3 Wochen habe ich die E4 wieder rausgeschmissen und meine alte Saint wieder montiert.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Information.

Entweder bin ich ein extrem geduldiger Mensch oder einfach ein Schrauber Genie.

Bisher selbst montiert und im Einsatz gehabt:

- V2 
- X2
- M4
- V4 

Bei keiner der o.g. Bremsen hat die Montage insgesamt länger als eine Stunde gedauert und sie waren danach komplett schleiffrei. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. November 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Weiß nicht  ob der Tipp so gut ist. Herr Speer insolvent ist


Dies wusste ich gar nicht  Ok mein Satz V4 is auch schon seit Anfang 2015 in meinem Besitz


----------



## Starcraft (11. November 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Information.
> 
> Entweder bin ich ein extrem geduldiger Mensch oder einfach ein Schrauber Genie.
> 
> ...



Und wie ist deine Vorgehensweise ? Hast du einen Trick 17 ?


----------



## Schildbürger (11. November 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> @Schildbürger Hast du das bei einer Hope schon erfolgreich so gemacht? Bei mir hat es bislang nur mit dem Weg aus den Videos von Hope einen brauchbaren Druckpunkt gegeben.


Bei einer Hope noch nicht, aber bei vielen anderen Bremsen und eine Hope wird sich da auch nicht anders verhalten.
Ich wollte damit eine weitere Möglichkeit aufzeigen wie man Bremsen -schleiffrei- ausrichtet.
Und selbstverständlich ist die richtige Montage entscheidend für das ordnungsgemäße Funktionieren der Bremse.

Bei dem Vorausrichten siehst du ja wie sich die Bremskolben verhalten.
Klemmt einer, so sollte der -vorher- mobilisiert werden.

Kennst du mein Scheibenbremsen Kompendium? Da findest du noch mehr Tipps. Und sie gelten auch für Hope Bremsen. 
Downloadlink in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. November 2017)

Hope ist wirklich nicht so Dein‘s, gell? [emoji6]
Wenn Du mal im Süden bist, bist‘ herzlich eingeladen. Ich zeig‘s Dir gerne mal. [emoji4]


----------



## Schildbürger (11. November 2017)

Wie kommst du darauf? Ich wüsste nicht das Hope Bremsen etwas besonderes darstellen. 
Die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte, waren kein bisschen anders als andere Bremsen.
Die mussten auch entlüftet werden, bzw. brauchten neue Dichtungen ... 
Der einzige Vorteil ist die gute Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen. 
Das Design ist eine Geschmacksfrage.
Enttäuscht war ich von der Bremskraft, da musste ich ziemlich feste zupacken, aber da bin ich nicht der Einzige dem das aufgefallen ist.
Aber sonst ... Jeder wie er möchte. Ich versuche als Autor des Scheibenbremsen Kompendiums neutral zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (11. November 2017)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Enttäuscht war ich von der Bremskraft, da musste ich ziemlich feste zupacken, aber da bin ich nicht der Einzige dem das aufgefallen ist.


Das nennen wir Hope-User Dosierbarket


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. November 2017)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Ich wüsste nicht das Hope Bremsen etwas besonderes darstellen. ...



Hope Bremsen sind absolut(!) ganz normal Bremsen. Wenn man normale Bremsen (wie z.B. an KFZ verbaut) kennt, muss man in seinen Tips bei Hope Bremsen z.B. für’s Entlüften nix von „aufsteigenden Luftblasen“ erzählen oder irgendwelche Inbusschlüssel dazwischen stecken. [emoji6]

Viel von dem, was in Deinem Kompendium steht, liest sich für mich wie angelesenes Wissen, passt aber mMn und ist durchaus hilfreich (wenn ich es auch für kritisch halte, wenn dadurch weitere Laien animiert werden, an ihren Bremsen rumzufummeln).

Mein Angebot steht: wenn Du mal in der Gegend bist, geh‘mer zum Basteln in den Keller. 
Gekühltes Bier incl.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. November 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Und wie ist deine Vorgehensweise ? Hast du einen Trick 17 ?



Nein, habe ich nicht. Zugegeben, bei der ersten (V2) habe ich auch Lehrgeld bezahlt. Aber wenn du einmal den Kniff raus hast, ist es easy. Kennst du eine, kennst du alle. 

Wichtig ist wirklich die Lichtspalt Geschichte. (Die Hope richtet sich mit gezogenem Bremsgriff nicht selbst aus!) Dann Bremskobel so einstellen, dass sie gleichzeitig ausfahren. Das mache ich nie, nie mit einem Schraubenzieher, sondern immer mit dem Bremsentool (dieses angefaste Flacheisen). Wenn dir einmal so ein Kolben abgesplittert ist, wirst du gaaaanz vorsichtig. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Starcraft (11. November 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Zugegeben, bei der ersten (V2) habe ich auch Lehrgeld bezahlt. Aber wenn du einmal den Kniff raus hast, ist es easy. Kennst du eine, kennst du alle.
> 
> Wichtig ist wirklich die Lichtspalt Geschichte. (Die Hope richtet sich mit gezogenem Bremsgriff nicht selbst aus!) Dann Bremskobel so einstellen, dass sie gleichzeitig ausfahren. Das mache ich nie, nie mit einem Schraubenzieher, sondern immer mit dem Bremsentool (dieses angefaste Flacheisen). Wenn dir einmal so ein Kolben abgesplittert ist, wirst du gaaaanz vorsichtig.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung.
Mittlerweile (ich bin sehr erstaunt) habe ich die beiden Bremsen annähernd schleiffrei eingestellt bekommen und werde diese mal kräftig nächste Woche einfahren. Ich werde noch berichten  dankesehr


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2017)

Also ich wäre so offen und würde das mit dem Inbusschlüssel probieren...so ähnlich habe ich es aber auch schon gemacht...nur mit einem schmalen Blech.
Unterm Strich führt vieles zum Ziel wenn erstmal die Luft raus ist. [emoji6]


----------



## Luci_11 (12. November 2017)

Also ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung mit Hope, verstehe aber nicht warum das Ausrichten bei einer Hope so speziell sein soll.
Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die Kolben recht streng sitzen und sich somit grössere Differenzen beim Ausfahren der Kolben ergeben ?

Ansonst ist das Ausrichten nach Lichtspalt und das Ranpupen an einen Inbus (wie von @Schildbürger  beschrieben) die technisch beste und einfachste Methode für sämtliche Bremsen - IMHO.

Und dass bei Bremsen mit kleinem Luftspalt eine absolute Schleiffreiheit schwierig ist, liegt nicht an der Bremse sondern am kleinen Luftspalt,
da Scheibe und alles rundum etwas Verzug/Spiel haben können im Betrieb.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... Viel von dem, was in Deinem Kompendium steht, liest sich für mich wie angelesenes Wissen, passt aber mMn und ist durchaus hilfreich (wenn ich es auch für kritisch halte, wenn dadurch weitere Laien animiert werden, an ihren Bremsen rumzufummeln).


Was ich ins Kompendium schreibe ist von mir in der Praxis erprobt. Da findest du viele spezielle Kniffe, so wie den mit dem Vorausrichten, das gab es vorher nirgendwo. Und wenn es nicht so ist, steht es dabei.
Vorher (teilw.schon 2008) habe ich unter "Tutorials und Anleitungen" geschrieben, da hatte ich aber keine Möglichkeit das zu ergänzen / ändern.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/seitenschlag-der-bremsscheibe-bei-scheibenbremsen-beseitigen.524453/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/all...ften-von-hydraulichen-scheibenbremsen.509536/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tip...fen-bei-hydraulischen-scheibenbremsen.364293/

Besser die Laien erhalten eine Anleitung um es gleich >Richtig< zu machen, als das sie Murks machen.
Davon liest man hier im Forum öfter. Ich weise auch auf die Gefahren hin.
Leider ist Lesen und Verstehen aus der Mode gekommen. So, genug OT.


----------



## DavidLV (16. November 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab da wieder mal eine Frage! Brauche ich um die Borecaps raus zu nehmen unbedingt dieses spezielle Tool oder gibt's vielleicht auch einen Trick dafür?


----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2017)

Das Tool kaufen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. November 2017)

Das Tool ist an und für sich ja nicht teuer, erst recht nicht wenn man die Kosten der Bremse gegenüber stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olified (20. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da musst‘ nix mehr nachbessern.
> 
> Bremssattel ohne Beläge nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Beläge rein und fertig.




Und nochmal: Das ist so falsch und zeigt, dass du das Video nicht mal angeschaut hast.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir gestern die Hope Tech 3 V4 Black edition bei Hibike gekauft aber nur erst einmal für vorn. So wie ich gelesen habe, ist diese wohl etwas schwächer als meine Saint 820. Ich bin mit letzterer nicht wirklich unzufrieden, bin aber sehr großer Hope Fan und der Preis (184) st auch nicht so schlecht. 

Nun werde ich sie testen und schauen, was sie bringt. Die Tech 3 Hebel sind mir bekannt und taugen mir besser als die Saint. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob es hinten auch eine V4 sein muss oder ob da auch eine X2/E4 taugt. Bei der Saint rutscht mir das HR zu schnell durch.

Profil: AM im Mittelgebirge mit keinen alpinen Abfahrten (logisch) aber definitiv abfahrtsorientiert, 95kg fahrbereit, Trickstuff Daechle 203/180.

Was ich absolut nicht abkann, sind längere Quietschgeräusche. Das war mit Shimano Sinter auf den Daechle unerträglich, besonders bei Nässe (klar). Mit den Trickstuff Power+ Belägen ist eigentlich Ruhe.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Dezember 2017)

Die Frage ist, wozu V4 wenn Du eh ‚nur‘ TS statt der V4-Scheiben fährst?

Ich fahre mit 100kg V4/E4 (v/h) mit der Vented-Scheibe vorne und der Floating hinten. Gesinterte Beläge. Funktioniert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wozu V4 wenn Du eh ‚nur‘ TS statt der V4-Scheiben fährst?
> 
> Ich fahre mit 100kg V4/E4 (v/h) mit der Vented-Scheibe vorne und der Float hinten. Gesinterte Beläge. Funktioniert.


In der E4 gehen die Vented Scheiben nicht? Es ist doch nicht nur hier ein Unterschied zw. V4/E4. Letztere hat doch kleinere Kolben oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> In der E4 gehen die Vented Scheiben nicht? ...


Nein.



niconj schrieb:


> ... Letztere hat doch kleinere Kolben oder nicht?


Der zweite Vorteil der V4 sind unterschiedlich grosse Kolben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Der zweite Vorteil der V4 sind unterschiedlich grosse Kolben.


 und warum dann die Frage nach meiner Bremsenwahl im Zusammenhang mit den gefahrenen Scheiben?


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. Dezember 2017)

Weil v4 mit nicht innenbelüftet für mich keinen Sinn macht. Wenn schon v4 dann ordentlich und da gehört halt die innenbelüftete hin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Dezember 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Weil v4 mit nicht innenbelüftet keinen Sinn macht. Wenn schon v4 dann ordentlich und da gehört halt die innenbelüftete hin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Is klar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Dezember 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Weil v4 mit nicht innenbelüftet keinen Sinn macht. Wenn schon v4 dann ordentlich und da gehört halt die innenbelüftete hin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Das ist doch Blödsinn. Die innenbelüftete Scheibe bringt doch nur etwas, wenn es wirklich lange nach unten geht und heiß wird und da kann die Trickstuff auch ganz gut mithalten. Wenn die V4 größere Kolben hat (zumindest je zwei größere), dann sollte sie auch mehr Power haben.

Bis ich das nicht getestet habe, kaufe ich mir keine Scheibe, die 115,- kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (16. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du neue Scheiben brauchst, nimm TrickStuff Dächle. Die haben eine Material-Stärke von 2,05 im Vergleich zu 1,85 bei der Hope. Dadurch hast du schon eine deutlich höhere Wärmeaufnahmekapazität. Auch die Verarbeitung (Rundlauf) zu Hope Scheiben finde ich besser. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Dezember 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wenn du neue Scheiben brauchst, nimm TrickStuff Dächle.





niconj schrieb:


> Profil: AM im Mittelgebirge mit keinen alpinen Abfahrten (logisch) aber definitiv abfahrtsorientiert, 95kg fahrbereit, *Trickstuff Daechle 203/180*.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Dezember 2017)

Oha! Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Fehler meinerseits. Aber, top Wahl!!!!

Fahre ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren die Kombi V4/Dächle/Sinterbeläge. Absolut problemlos...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## badbandit (16. Dezember 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Weil v4 mit nicht innenbelüftet keinen Sinn macht. Wenn schon v4 dann ordentlich und da gehört halt die innenbelüftete hin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



da muss man keine hope bremse haben um zu erkennen, dass diese äußerung der totale dünnsinn ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Dezember 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Oha! Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Fehler meinerseits. Aber, top Wahl!!!!
> 
> Fahre ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren die Kombi V4/Dächle/Sinterbeläge. Absolut problemlos...


Sind die Sinterbeläge leise? Ich war heute wieder unterwegs mit Trickstuff Power+ und Ice Tech Belägen. Die Power vorn sind recht leise, die hinten laut.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Sind die Sinterbeläge leise? Ich war heute wieder unterwegs mit Trickstuff Power+ und Ice Tech Belägen. Die Power vorn sind recht leise, die hinten laut.



Ja, die sind leise. Es gibt also kein Kreischen oder Quitschen außer, die Scheiben sind nass und du hast länger nicht gebremst. Dann gibt es ein initiales Quitschen. Hört aber schnell auf...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (17. Dezember 2017)

badbandit schrieb:


> da muss man keine hope bremse haben um zu erkennen, dass diese äußerung der totale dünnsinn ist.



Iss jetzt halt meine Meinung. Kannste akzeptieren oder schiebst se dir halt 2x gefaltet hinten rein. 

Wenn ich das Topmodell kaufe dann hätte ich auch gerne das passende Zubehör zum Topmodell. Ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch das Fahrprofil ignoriert. Bei v4 bin ich irgendwie von DH/FR ausgegangen .. Mein Fehler.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Dezember 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Iss jetzt halt meine Meinung. Kannste akzeptieren oder schiebst se dir halt 2x gefaltet hinten rein.
> 
> Wenn ich das Topmodell kaufe dann hätte ich auch gerne das passende Zubehör zum Topmodell. Ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch das Fahrprofil ignoriert. Bei v4 bin ich irgendwie von DH/FR ausgegangen .. Mein Fehler.


Nungut. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Scheibe von TS mit der von Hope mithalten kann. Ich schließe längere Abfahrten in der Zukunft nicht aus und bin mit 93kg sich nicht so leicht. Daher auch die V4.


----------



## Diddo (17. Dezember 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Topmodell kaufe dann hätte ich auch gerne das passende Zubehör zum Topmodell. Ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch das Fahrprofil ignoriert. Bei v4 bin ich irgendwie von DH/FR ausgegangen .. Mein Fehler.



Die "normalen" Floating Discs sind das passende Zubehör für die V4. Der größte bzw. einzige Fortschritt von V2 auf V4 ist, dass die normalen Hope-Scheiben passen. Die 2 kleineren Kolben brauchen keine übergroßen Reibringe mehr. Für die V2 gibt es Fixed, Floating und auch Vented Discs, je nach Anforderung - das gilt ebenso für die V4.

Adam Brayton wird von Hope gesponsert und fährt "nur" schwimmende Scheiben im DH World Cup. 

Auch passend dazu: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/2016-Brake-selector.pdf - da wird nicht einmal unterschieden in schwimmend und innenbelüftet. Naja gut, die innenbelüfteten gibt es nur in 203mm, also empfiehlt Hope auch andere Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Dezember 2017)

Die V2 wird nimmer produziert. [emoji6]



Diddo schrieb:


> ... Die 2 kleineren Kolben brauchen keine übergroßen Reibringe mehr. ...



Die E4 und V4 haben vier Kolben.


----------



## Diddo (17. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die V2 wird nimmer produziert.



Naja gut, auch das spricht für die V4


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mich mal eingelesen in das Thema. Ist ja 3. Advent. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, die V4 wieder zurück gehen zu lassen, da ich doch zu viele Berichte von schleifenden Bremsen gelesen habe. Vorrangig in englischen Foren. Da bin ich von der aktuellen Saint 820 sehr begeistert. 

Was mich eigentlich zum Wechsel bewegt hat, war die fehlende Dosierbarkeit der Saint. Die ist sehr on/off und wenngleich ich das am Trialbike sehr geil finde, ist es am Trailbike nicht so dolle. 

Jetzt habe ich mir ein paar Direttissima Hebel bestellt. Damit habe ich die gewünschte Dosierbarkeit und noch mehr Power (kann man nie genug haben, besonders, wenn man wie ich, auch Trialtechniken auf dem Trail anwendet).


----------



## 3K-Power (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ist aber halt auch nur ein Gerücht dass die Direttissima mehr Power generiert.


----------



## Middlfrank (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Das ist aber halt auch nur ein Gerücht dass die Direttissima mehr Power generiert.


Die V4 bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber ich hab die E4 und die DRT, jeweils auf 203/180 Dächle, und da hat die DRT schon massivst mehr Bremskraft und sogar mehr Dosierbarkeit. Nicht falsch verstehen bitte, ich mag meine schicke E4, aber den (deutlichen) Mehrpreis der DRT merkt man auch bei der gebotenen Leistung. Ob man's braucht, muß jeder für sich entscheiden...


----------



## 3K-Power (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin beide gefahren und die Direttissima kann erst gegen die V4 anstinken wenn die power+ Beläge verbaut sind.

Dosierbarkeit ist fein; bei der V4 aber auch.

Verarbeitung ist etwas besser als bei Hope.

Mehr isses dann aber auch nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich bin beide gefahren und die Direttissima kann erst gegen die V4 anstinken wenn die power+ Beläge verbaut sind.
> 
> Dosierbarkeit ist fein; bei der V4 aber auch.
> 
> ...


Direttissima Hebel wird bei mir mit Saint Bremssatteln kombiniert. Da soll es wohl 17% mehr Power geben als mit der normalen Saint. Diese ist, von der reinen Bremspower, wohl stärker als die V4. 

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass es nicht schleift, denn das mag ich überhaupt nicht. Power+ Beläge und TS Scheiben habe ich ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (18. Dezember 2017)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Das mit der Power ist in dieser Kategorie Bremse reine Theorie. Die Direttissima geht keinen Deut besser als ne V4. Und wenn dann nur mit anderem Material am Belag. Baut ma da in ne Hope die bissigen Sinter ein sieht’s gleich wieder anders aus.

Ne Saint da spricht jeder von Power; am Ende hackt das Ding einfach nur zu wie blöd; ob das was mit Power zu tun hat bezweifle ich.

Unterm Strich hat man Faktoren wie Optik und Preis und evtl noch Gewicht falls da jemand wert drauf legt.

Ich werd mir persönlich weder ne V4 noch ne Direttissima oder gar ne Saint zulegen.

Am zweiten Rad bastel ich mir gerade ne alte tech evo m4 zurecht und besorge mir evtl noch 1 oder 2 Sättel der alten V2.

Ich fahr ja aktuell die Direttissima. Aber es ist über 1/2 Jahr vergangen bis die mal annähernd gebremst hat und dann noch ne Weile bis das richtige Material dran war um an die V4 zu kommen.

Dazu das bescheidene Entlüftungsprozedere gegenüber ner Hope[emoji849]

Und die internen Probleme mit Lieferfähigkeit und/oder Garantieabwicklung. Glaub das wars für mich mit Trickstuff. Kann die Bremse noch so geil sein; aber der Preis und halbes Jahr zerrerei da war die Saison fast gelaufen bis das lief. So leid mir das tut; back to Hope.

Edit:

Schleifen an ner Hope ist meiner Erfahrung nach zu 99% Bedienfehler.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Das mit der Power ist in dieser Kategorie Bremse reine Theorie. Die Direttissima geht keinen Deut besser als ne V4. Und wenn dann nur mit anderem Material am Belag. Baut ma da in ne Hope die bissigen Sinter ein sieht’s gleich wieder anders aus.
> 
> Ne Saint da spricht jeder von Power; am Ende hackt das Ding einfach nur zu wie blöd; ob das was mit Power zu tun hat bezweifle ich.
> 
> ...


Hm... Die Saint macht wirklich zu, das kann man ja mit dem Trickstuff Hebel beseitigen. 

Das Schleifen kann ja auch während der Fahrt auftreten und durch einen Schlag in der Scheibe hervorgerufen werden. Das ist bei einer Saint eben durch den großen Belagsabstand kein Problem.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. Dezember 2017)

Dann wünsche ich dir Viel Glück dass sich die Geber nicht während der Fahrt zerlegen. Evtl hat das Trickstuff ja mittlerweile im Griff.

Nen Schlag in der Scheibe verhindert man im Übrigen (wenns mit dem Fahren mal nicht so klappt) durch zb Verwendung der Vented Scheiben in ner V4/V2; da verformen sich eher andere Sachen bevor die Scheibe krumm geht. Sehr steife Konstruktion ist das.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir Viel Glück dass sich die Geber nicht während der Fahrt zerlegen. Evtl hat das Trickstuff ja mittlerweile im Griff.
> 
> Nen Schlag in der Scheibe verhindert man im Übrigen (wenns mit dem Fahren mal nicht so klappt) durch zb Verwendung der Vented Scheiben in ner V4/V2; da verformen sich eher andere Sachen bevor die Scheibe krumm geht. Sehr steife Konstruktion ist das.


Die Trickstuff Scheiben sind auch nicht gerade instabil.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ...
> Schleifen an ner Hope ist meiner Erfahrung nach zu 99% Bedienfehler.



+1


----------



## 3K-Power (18. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Trickstuff Scheiben sind auch nicht gerade instabil.



Naja 

Besser als ne Storm SL sind se in der Hinsicht. Aber längst nicht fehlerfrei.

Halten aber auch noch wenn se blau angelaufen sind wie das bei mir meist der Fall ist.

Hatte aber auch schon einen Satz mit dem ich egal was für Belag drauf war kein wirkliches Bremsen zu Stande bekommen habe.

Glaub da gibt’s auch schon wieder ein neues Modell.

Was ich sagen kann; Direttissima mit dächle stelle ich nach jedem Tag Bikepark neu Schleiferei da die Kolben da auch machen was se wollen und auch gerne mal einseitig raus kommen.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (18. Dezember 2017)

Also meine e4 schleift nach etwas mit Gefühl einstellen kein bißchen, bremst mit den Sinterbelägen selbst meine etwas über 100kg super runter.

Und du solltest auch nicht vergessen, du vergleichst ne Hope im „Standard Auslieferungszustand“ mit ner extra umgebauten Saint mit anderen Hebeln.

Nen Käfer mit Porsche Motor kannste auch nicht in nen Vergleich mit nem normalen Golf schicken.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Besser als ne Storm SL sind se in der Hinsicht. Aber längst nicht fehlerfrei.
> 
> ...


Meine Saint mit Power+ und den Trickstuff HD bremsen super und es schleift auch nix. Dosierbarkeit ist aber Mist. Gerade am HR ist zw. Bremsen und HR blockieren 0,5mm.

Mit TS Hebeln ist das sozusagen the best of both worlds. Kein Schleifen und einstellen brauch ich da auch nicht ständig was, Dosierbarkeit ist dann die einer Hope. Power die einer Saint oder noch mehr.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich denk mal das liegt an dem servo valve 

Die übersetzen scheinbar die Hebel so, dass der höhere leerweg (größerer Lichtspalt) schnell überbrückt ist. Dann packt se halt auch gleich zu. Andere packen zu wie de eben ziehst (was ja dein wusch ist).

Nur an den Direttissima Hebeln stellst halt nur reach ein und nicht Druckpunkt. Ob das dann zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt weiß ich nicht; kann ja auch eintreten dass du dann ewig leerweg hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das liegt an dem servo valve
> 
> Die übersetzen scheinbar die Hebel so, dass der höhere leerweg (größerer Lichtspalt) schnell überbrückt ist. Dann packt se halt auch gleich zu. Andere packen zu wie de eben ziehst (was ja dein wusch ist).
> 
> Nur an den Direttissima Hebeln stellst halt nur reach ein und nicht Druckpunkt. Ob das dann zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt weiß ich nicht; kann ja auch eintreten dass du dann ewig leerweg hast


Leerweg ist laut TS mit der Shimano max.28mm. Es wäre schon doof, wenn der Druckpunkt dann irgendwo ist, wo er nicht sein soll. Das fand ich bei den Hope Trialzone Bremsen Mist, warum ich sie mit dem Tech3 Hebel geupgraded habe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir Viel Glück dass sich die Geber nicht während der Fahrt zerlegen. Evtl hat das Trickstuff ja mittlerweile im Griff.
> 
> Nen Schlag in der Scheibe verhindert man im Übrigen (wenns mit dem Fahren mal nicht so klappt) durch zb Verwendung der Vented Scheiben in ner V4/V2; da verformen sich eher andere Sachen bevor die Scheibe krumm geht. Sehr steife Konstruktion ist das.


Verdammte Axt. Jetzt habe ich doch die Hope V4 montiert. Sieht einfach schick aus und ich werde sie penibel einstellen. Dann sollte das auch ne wundervolle Bremse sein.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob ich hinten die X2 nehme oder die E4.


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Du hast ne V4 montiert und überlegst jetzt die Wahl der Sättel oder wie?


----------



## badbandit (19. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Du hast ne V4 montiert und überlegst jetzt die Wahl der Sättel oder wie?



ich nehme an, er hat zur zeit „nur“ eine v4 für vorne.

aber warum hinten keine v4?
mir ist zwar aufgefallen, dass viele hinten eine „schwächere“ bremse verwenden und habe mich schon immer gefragt warum. an den paar euro preisunterschied kann das ja eigentlich nicht liegen...


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Dezember 2017)

badbandit schrieb:


> ich nehme an, er hat zur zeit „nur“ eine v4 für vorne.
> 
> aber warum hinten keine v4?
> mir ist zwar aufgefallen, dass viele hinten eine „schwächere“ bremse verwenden und habe mich schon immer gefragt warum. an den paar euro preisunterschied kann das ja eigentlich nicht liegen...


Gewichtsersparnis   Zumal viele auch die Floatingscheiben für hinten, statt die Vented verwenden.  Ich persönlich hab V 4 Komplett drauf


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt. Jetzt habe ich doch die Hope V4 montiert. Sieht einfach schick aus und ich werde sie penibel einstellen. Dann sollte das auch ne wundervolle Bremse sein.
> 
> Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob ich hinten die X2 nehme oder die E4.



Auf die paar Gramm kommt es nun wirklich nicht an. Wenn schon Anker, dann richtig Anker. Mach dir hinten auch ne V4 drauf


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Dezember 2017)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Gewichtsersparnis   Zumal viele auch die Floatingscheiben für hinten, statt die Vented verwenden.  ...


+1
So fahre ich‘s auch: V4 vorne mit Vented, E4 hinten mit Floating.

Das Meiste bremst man ja eh vorne weg und für den Rest langt die E4 locker.


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Dezember 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Auf die paar Gramm kommt es nun wirklich nicht an. Wenn schon Anker, dann richtig Anker. Mach dir hinten auch ne V4 drauf
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Lass das nich die Grammfeilscher lesen  


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> +1
> So fahre ich‘s auch: V4 vorne mit Vented, E4 hinten mit Floating.
> 
> Das Meiste bremst man ja eh vorne weg und für den Rest langt die E4 locker.


Das stimmt aber V 4 tutti kompletto schaut stimmiger aus  Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu


----------



## Diddo (19. Dezember 2017)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Lass das nich die Grammfeilscher lesen



Selbst dann lieber vorn und hinten V4 aber dafür kein Stahlflex


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Dezember 2017)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> ...
> Das stimmt aber V 4 completamente* schaut stimmiger aus [emoji6] Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu


Die neuen Floating haben fast 1:1 das Lochmuster der Vented. Auf den ersten Blick kein Unterschied mehr erkennbar. [emoji6]

*hab‘s mal korrigiert. Vermute aus dem Konsenz mal, dass Du „alles zusammen“ und nicht „alles ausverkauft“ gemeint hattest. [emoji6]


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte nichts gegen eine Neuauflage der v2


----------



## Muckal (19. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen eine Neuauflage der v2



Warum Neuauflage?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die V2 wird nimmer produziert. [emoji6]
> ...


----------



## Muckal (19. Dezember 2017)

Gebraucht holen und glücklich sein ist keine Option?


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

50:50

Ersatzteile sind schwer zu bekommen


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2017)

Mir geht es nicht ums Gewicht sondern um die Dosiwrbarkeit hinten. Die ist bei der V4 sicherlich nicht so gut wie bei einer E4 oder X2.

Für vorn habe ich die V4 ohne Stahlflex. Letzteres bringt für mich keinen Mehrwert.

Was meint ihr eigentlich mit Belag einbrechen mit einer Feile. Wie macht man das. Ich musste das bisher nie machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht ums Gewicht sondern um die Dosiwrbarkeit hinten. Die ist bei der V4 sicherlich nicht so gut wie bei einer E4 oder X2.
> 
> .



Aha




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Aha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War mehr eine Frage.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Dezember 2017)

Also, ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die V4 sehr sehr gut zu dosieren ist. Alleine Bauart bedingt. Zwei große und zwei kleine Kolben. Ich habe die V2, die X2, die M4 und die V4 gefahren oder fahre sie immer noch. Die V4 ist mit Abstand die beste Hope


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Wenn de die v2 noch hast dann gib mir mal die Sättel bitte[emoji51]


----------



## Muckal (19. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> 50:50
> 
> Ersatzteile sind schwer zu bekommen



Schon bei Hope angefragt?


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Ne. Für die tech evo m4 hab ich von geberkolben bis komplett Dichtungen Sättel und Geber alles gefunden und geordert. Problem waren die Geberkolben weil sowas schon arg einläuft mit der Zeit und kratzt beim drücken. Das ist behoben. 

V2 ist nur als Option falls ich da günstig an Sättel komme oder erst mal einen


----------



## Diddo (19. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ersatzteile sind schwer zu bekommen



Hab auf Anhieb 2 Shops gefunden bei denen sowohl die Kolben als auch die Dichtungen für die V2 ab Lager lieferbar sind. Die Ersatzteile für die Tech-Hebel waren auch kein Problem und mit frischen Dichtungen und neuem Kolben sind die einfach toll


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Link!


----------



## Diddo (19. Dezember 2017)

Kolben für V2 (HBSP197):
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/5560/
https://www.probikeshop.com/en/gb/hope-piston-for-tech-v2-brake-caliper-hbsp197/89184.html

Dichtungen für V2 ab 2010 (HBSPC41:TV2):
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/37307/kw/Tech-V2-Bremssattel-Dichtungsset-ab-2010
https://www.probikeshop.com/en/gb/hope-v2-full-seal-kit-for-caliper-2010-hbspc41-tv2/109451.html

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Guter Tipp! Danke!

Fehlt halt bei den Satteldichtungen immer der o Ring der entlüfterschraube. Aber guter Anfang.


----------



## Diddo (19. Dezember 2017)

@3K-Power HBSP239 gibt es z.B. dort https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/a/25806/kw/HBSP239-O-Ring-fuer-Entlueftungsnippel


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Ach die haben den extra. Bei mir waren die jeweils mit im Set dabei. Alles klar. 

Die Geberkolben hab ich erst mal repariert. Hätte auch nicht gedacht dass das so dermaßen einlaufen kann; aber gebraucht gekauft kann man halt schlecht rein schauen.


----------



## Lennart (20. Dezember 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Zwei große und zwei kleine Kolben


Der Vorteil ist ja beispielsweise hier gut erklärt: http://trickstuff.de/de/know-how/index.php#2-Kolben vs. 4-Kolben

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen technischen (nicht wirtschaftlichen) Grund gleich große Kolben - wie bei der E4 - zu verbauen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

Kann mir noch kurz einer erklären was mit Bremsbeläge einbrechen oder wie auch immer das heißt zu verstehen ist. Also mit der Feile irgendwas am Belag machen.


----------



## Diddo (20. Dezember 2017)

Die in Rotationsrichtung erste Kante des Belags wird da weggeschliffen weil manche Menschen meinen, dass es Vorteile bringt. Soll gegen Quietschen helfen. 
Bei meiner Lieblingsbremse hilft gegen Quietschen ihr etwas mehr Temperatur zu gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Die in Rotationsrichtung erste Kante des Belags wird da weggeschliffen weil manche Menschen meinen, dass es Vorteile bringt. Soll gegen Quietschen helfen.
> Bei meiner Lieblingsbremse hilft gegen Quietschen ihr etwas mehr Temperatur zu gönnen


Bei meiner Lieblingsbremse quietscht nix.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung.



Hab‘s mal korrigiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hab‘s mal korrigiert.


Ja stimmt. Entschuldigung.


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Dezember 2017)

Was genau bringt Stahlflex bei der Hope? Ist das Abhängig von der Bremse (e4 oder v4), Einsatzzweck usw.?
Gibt es da irgendwo eine Info zum nachlesen oder nicht im Popometer spürbar?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Dezember 2017)

Sieht geiler aus. [emoji6]

Der Druckträger ist mMn vergleichbar. Wobei das PTFE-Rohr der Stahlflex sich etwas weniger dehnen sollte. Auf Grund der relativ geringen Drücke dürften spürbare Unterschiede aber im akademischen Bereich liegen.


----------



## Muckal (20. Dezember 2017)

Knickt nicht so leicht ab und bekommt keine Schnitte. Beim Umbau von Stahlflex auf Kunststoff kann man laut Gewicvtsdatenbank ca 150g sparen.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Man merkt es recht deutlich am Druckpunkt von vorne nach hinten. Da gibt’s meiner Meinung nach schon einen Unterschied bei der Plasteleitung. 

Mit Stahlflex konnte ich das nicht mehr feststellen. 

Markenübergreifend selbige Erfahrung gemacht (Trickstuff)

Wobei aktuell die Stahlflex der Hope dünner geworden ist; sprich die Olive passt jetzt über den gummimantel welchen man vorher (auch bei goodridge) abmanteln muss am Anschluss.


----------



## BigMounty (20. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt einen spürbaren Unterschied im Druckpunkt.
Wer´s nicht glaubt sollte das am besten am Hinterrad ( wegen der längeren Leitung ) ausprobieren.
Habe selbst 3 Bikes mit der V4 ausgerüstet.
Zweimal mit Trickstuff-Kevlarleitung und eines mit Goodrich-Stahlflex und selbst da merkt man den Unterschied.
Einfach den Bremshebel im Stand anziehen, dann die Handkraft verändern  und schauen wie unterschiedlich sich der Bremshebel "federnd" zeihen lässt.
Und - ja, meine Bremsen sind richtig entlüftet.
Wer es nicht merkt braucht auch keine Stahlflex und ob der Unterschied das Mehrgewicht von ca. 120 Gr. ( selbst gewogen ) wert ist, muss auch jeder für sich entscheiden.
Funktionieren tut die V4 in beiden Fällen sehr gut und definiert.
Mir ist der härtere Druckpunkt der Stahlflexleitung lieber aber bei meinem Trailfox hab ich den Schwerpunkt auf Gewicht gelegt - darum.

Gruß an Alle


----------



## BigMounty (20. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Man merkt es recht deutlich am Druckpunkt von vorne nach hinten. Da gibt’s meiner Meinung nach schon einen Unterschied bei der Plasteleitung.
> 
> Mit Stahlflex konnte ich das nicht mehr feststellen.
> 
> ...



Bei Verwendung der Goodrich-Fittings muss der Gummimantel aber drauf bleiben.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Es gibt einen spürbaren Unterschied im Druckpunkt.
> Wer´s nicht glaubt sollte das am besten am Hinterrad ( wegen der längeren Leitung ) ausprobieren.
> Habe selbst 3 Bikes mit der V4 ausgerüstet.
> Zweimal mit Trickstuff-Kevlarleitung und eines mit Goodrich-Stahlflex und selbst da merkt man den Unterschied.
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen sind identisch. Die Leichte Trickstuff Leitung und auch andere Kunststoffleitungen vermitteln eben genau dieses Gefühl von vorne zu hinten wie du das super beschrieben hast. 

Da sind die Goodridge Fittings wohl etwas anders ausgelegt wenn man da nicht abmanteln braucht.

Sollte die aktuelle Hope Leitung gewichtstechnisch einen Vorteil bringen. 

Hab leider keine passende Waage zur Hand sonst würd ich mal 2m Leitung wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

Naja... ich konnte dieses Phänomen nicht feststellen. Liegt evtl. daran, dass die Shimano Leitungen sehr gut sind. Mit Stahlflex gibt es da keinen Unterschied. Ist rein kosmetisch (und wenn es wohl richtig heiß wird auch positiv irgendwie).

Kann mal grad jemand seinen Tech 3 Hebel langsam ziehen und den Druckpunkt vergleichen mit dem, wenn man ruckartig zieht?

Ich habe heute die V4 verbaut, die Leitung gekürzt, entlüftet (es kam ganz schön viel Luft raus) und dann ausgerichtet. Die Beläge kommen gleichmäßig an die Scheibe und es schleift auch nix. Nur habe ich verschiedene Druckpunkte. D.h. wenn ich den Hebel langsam ziehe, komm ich mind. 1cm näher an den Lenker als wenn ich den Hebel ruckartig ziehe. Selbst wenn ich bei letzterem dann mehr Kraft aufbringe, komm ich nicht an die Stelle, wo ich hinkomme, wenn der Hebel langsam gezogen wird.

Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor und würde für Luft im System sprechen. Es kamen aber keine Bläschen mehr raus. Beim Entlüften waren die Kolben im Werkszustand. D.h. vor dem Kürzen und danach habe ich nicht einmal den Hebel mit verschlossenem System gezogen.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Ist noch Luft drin. Mit Sicherheit.

Hast du bei Shimapnso jeweils mit und ohne Stahlflex probiert? Wenn nicht dann ist das nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ist noch Luft drin. Mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Hast du bei Shimapnso jeweils mit und ohne Stahlflex probiert? Wenn nicht dann ist das nicht aussagekräftig.


Ja habe ich. Am Trial Rad bin ich 2 Monate die 810 ohne gefahren und danach mit Stahlflex. Es gibt hier keinen Unterschied, was den Druckpunkt betrifft am HR.

Beim Trial zieht man die Bremse doch öfter und man merkt da schnell, wenn etwas anders ist. Es war NICHTS anders.

Hast du das mit dem langsamen Ziehen mal probiert? Wäre toll, wenn das mal jemand machen könnte.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Das liegt dann wohl an der „Dosierbarkeit“ der shimano.

Bei Hope merkst das schon recht deutlich bei zunehmender Leitungslänge. Physik gilt für alle gleichermaßen.

Oder shimano hat extrem druckstabile Leitungen in Plaste


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

Bin eine kleine Tour mit den Sinterbelägen gefahren. Bremst anständig, leider hatte ich Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt. Mal ist er weit weg vom Lenker, mal nicht. (Hier aber nicht das Shimano typische Aufpumpen.)

Daheim habe ich dann noch mal versucht richtig zu entlüften aber ich schaffe es nicht. Ich gehe genau nach dem Video von Hope vor und egal wie oft ich Öl durch pumpe, es kommt immer wieder Luft unten raus. Es ist nicht meine erste Bremse mit dem Tech 3 Hebel, aber die Erste, die solche Probleme macht.

Ich habe dann mal genau hingehört. Wenn ich den Hebel ziehe, klingt es, als würde es Luft verdrängen. Lasse ich ihn los, klingt es so, als würde es Luft hineinziehen. Das Geräusch bleibt auch, wenn ich den Deckel nicht montiert habe. Es tritt nirgends Öl aus, auch nicht nach der 1. Tour heute.

Ich habe ungelogen eine Flasche Dot durch gepumpt aber es kommen immer wieder Blasen. Der Schlauch sitzt bombenfest auf den Nippel. 

Woran kann das liegen. Ich schließe einen eigenen Fehler nicht aus, finde es aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn das ist nicht die erste Hope.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Pumpst du von oben nach unten durch?


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Bin eine kleine Tour mit den Sinterbelägen gefahren. Bremst anständig, leider hatte ich Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt. Mal ist er weit weg vom Lenker, mal nicht. (Hier aber nicht das Shimano typische Aufpumpen.)
> 
> Daheim habe ich dann noch mal versucht richtig zu entlüften aber ich schaffe es nicht. Ich gehe genau nach dem Video von Hope vor und egal wie oft ich Öl durch pumpe, es kommt immer wieder Luft unten raus. Es ist nicht meine erste Bremse mit dem Tech 3 Hebel, aber die Erste, die solche Probleme macht.
> 
> ...



Pumpe von unten nach oben bzw.entlüfte von unten nach oben...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Pumpst du von oben nach unten durch?



Ja. Wie im Video. Unten auf, Hebel drücken, unten zu Hebel loslassen.



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Pumpe von unten nach oben bzw.entlüfte von unten nach oben...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das war meine zweite Option. D.h. wie bei der alten 810 Saint. Hat aber auch nix gebracht bzgl. des Druckpunktes auch wenn keine Bläschen hoch kamen.

Hebel schnell ziehen, Druckpunkt weiter weg, als beim Langsam ziehen. Bei letzterem bekomme ich den Hebel auch bis zum Lenker gezogen. Ganz komisch das ganze.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Wie weit drehst unten auf?

Irgendwo ein Sack in der Leitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wie weit drehst unten auf?
> 
> Irgendwo ein Sack in der Leitung?


1/4 Umdrehung. So, dass die Kolben sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Dann drück mal von unten nach oben durch und dann nochmal von oben nach unten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Dann drück mal von unten nach oben durch und dann nochmal von oben nach unten.


habe ich auch schon gemacht. Kam wieder Luft raus inkl. diesem Geräusch.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. Dezember 2017)

Viel Luft?

Wenn die nicht ausläuft und Luft kommt dann ist noch nicht richtig entlüftet...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Viel Luft?
> 
> Wenn die nicht ausläuft und Luft kommt dann ist noch nicht richtig entlüftet...


 ich habe es wirklich versucht. Es kommen unten immer wieder Blasen. Irgendetwas ist hier faul.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Wie im Video. Unten auf, Hebel drücken, unten zu Hebel loslassen.
> ...


Hebel ziehen und gezogen halten, DANN! unten auf und Hebel weiter durchdrücken, unten zu, Hebel loslassen und wieder von vorne.



niconj schrieb:


> ... leider hatte ich Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt. Mal ist er weit weg vom Lenker, mal nicht. ...



Ohne Beläge und nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet? Radlager in Ordnung? Achse richtig zu? (lach jetzt nicht, alles schon gesehen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hebel ziehen und gezogen halten, DANN! unten auf und Hebel weiter durchdrücken, unten zu, Hebel loslassen und wieder von vorne.


Das ist logisch. Zieht ja sonst alles wieder hoch.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ohne Beläge und nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet? Radlager in Ordnung? Achse richtig zu? (lach jetzt nicht, alles schon gesehen!)



Es geht hier nicht um den Druckpunkt an der Scheibe. Zumindest nicht vorrangig. Auch mit Shimano Bleedblock kann ich das Phänomen hervorrufen. D.h. Hebel langsam ziehen, Druckpunkt geht an den Lenker. Hebel schnell ziehen, Druckpunkt ist vom Lenker weg.

Ich denke das Problem ist ja tatsächlich beim Entlüften. Wenn dort irgendwo Luft rein kommt, dann kann der Druckpunkt ja nicht konstant sein.

Ich habe echt das Gefühl, dass beim Ziehen des Hebels irgendwo Luft reingesogen wird, denn das Geräusch ist auch da, wenn das komplette System zu ist. Wo, weiß ich nicht genau. Ich hatte mal einen undichten Banjo Bolt bei einer Magura. Da war das ähnlich, da konnte ich, wenn ich langsam zog, den Hebel zum Lenker ziehen und es siffte unten raus.

Hier scheint es viel weniger undicht zu sein irgendwo und es sifft eben nur minimal raus, wenn man den Hebel leicht zieht. Ich habe mal Hope direkt angeschrieben. Mal sehen was sie sagen.

p.s. leider kann ich dort wo ich denke dass die Luft reinkommt nicht genau reinschauen.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich denk es sifft nichts raus??


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist logisch. Zieht ja sonst alles wieder hoch.


Stimmt. Aber Du hattest Dein Vorgehen anders beschrieben.



niconj schrieb:


> ... Auch mit Shimano Bleedblock kann ich das Phänomen hervorrufen. D.h. Hebel langsam ziehen, Druckpunkt geht an den Lenker. Hebel schnell ziehen, Druckpunkt ist vom Lenker weg.
> ...



Du hattest vorher mal geschrieben, dass Du es während einer Tour sogar spürst. Das ist nicht normal.

Von wo bist Du? Hast‘ keinen, der sich auskennt und das mal anschauen kann?


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren wo es denn nun raussifft

Ob die Bremse gebraucht oder neu angeschafft wurde...


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wo es denn nun raussifft
> 
> Ob die Bremse gebraucht oder neu angeschafft wurde...


 Bremse ist neu. 

Dass es irgendwo rauskommt ist nur eine Vermutung. Ich kenne mich durchaus mit dem Tech3 Hebel und Hope Bremsen aus. Eine V4 hatte ich jedoch noch nicht.  Bei der Trialzone war alles sehr schnell gemacht und der Druckpunkt konstant. 

Ich habe nichts anderes gemacht aber es kommen immer wieder neue Bläschen unten raus.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Also es gibt 2 Fälle. Entweder ist irgendwo eine Undichtigkeit aber da müsste es irgendwo raus Siffen 

Oder (wahrscheinlicher) es ist einfach noch Luft drin.

Wie ist denn die Bremse montiert? Hast noch nicht verraten ob da irgendwelche Bögen in der Leitung sind.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Hope Tech 3 E4 mit Überraschung...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...3-E4-mit-Überraschung....857304/&share_type=t

Will nicht den teufel an die wand malen aber schau mal hier


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Also es gibt 2 Fälle. ....



3 gibt es: zwischen dem aufgesteckten Schlauch und dem Entlüftungsnippel zieht es Luft in den Schlauch. Sieht dann so aus, als ob die Luft aus‘m System kommt.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Ja das kann auch sein. Erklärt aber nicht dass der Druckpunkt nicht so richtig passt


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Also es gibt 2 Fälle. Entweder ist irgendwo eine Undichtigkeit aber da müsste es irgendwo raus Siffen
> 
> Oder (wahrscheinlicher) es ist einfach noch Luft drin.
> 
> Wie ist denn die Bremse montiert? Hast noch nicht verraten ob da irgendwelche Bögen in der Leitung sind.


Am Vorderrad. Normaler Bogen nach unten zur Gabel und dann innen vorbei zur Bremse. Luft ist drin, ich bekomm sie aber nicht raus durch die normale Entlüftungsprozedur bzw. wird immer wieder welche reingesogen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das am Geberkolben geschieht, denn von dort scheint das Geräusch zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Hope Tech 3 E4 mit Überraschung...
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6007&share_tid=857304&url=https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Hope-Tech-3-E4-mit-Überraschung....857304/&share_type=t
> 
> Will nicht den teufel an die wand malen aber schau mal hier


Oha... das Phänomen ist ähnlich. Ich habe keinen Bock das Ding komplett auseinander zu nehmen. Der Schlauch sitzt sehr fest und bündig auf dem Entlüftungsnippel. Das würde ich ausschließen.

Kann mal jemand seinen Hebel ziehen und mir sagen, ob das komplett geräuschlos vonstatten geht?


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Ja geht es bis auf ein leichtes schmatzen wenn man den Geberkolben frisch mit Silikonfett einsetzt. Verschwindet aber. 

Also entweder schickst se dann ein oder legst mal den Geber auseinander.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2017)

Hope schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nico
> 
> Sorry to hear there is an issue with your brake. It sounds like there could be an issue with the master cylinder piston seals. The best thing would be to contact the retailer who would take care of it for you, or I can send you a new piston out if you are happy to fit it yourself?


Zur Info. Ich glaube ich werde nicht drumherum kommen das Ding auseinander zu nehmen. Oder eben Hibike die Bremse wieder zuzusenden.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich denk mir fast da ist ne Dichtung falsch rum verbaut..


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich denk mir fast da ist ne Dichtung falsch rum verbaut..


Ich bau das Ding heute Abend mal auseinander und schau mir das an. Einen neuen Piston hat Hope schon in die Mail gesteckt.  Hab jetzt erstmal meine Saint zurückgebaut. Wie einfach das doch ist mit deren Einstellung, dass sie nicht schleifen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den Hebel heute auseinander genommen. Späne waren nicht drin. Die Dichtungen sehen auch gut aus.

Es ist aber so, dass wenn ich den Hebel ziehen, der Kolben irgendwie rau läuft. Sehen tut man nix. Es fühlt sich so an wie wenn man einen V-Brake Hebel zieht und der Zug reibt. Ich warte mal auf den Kolben von Hope.


----------



## Diddo (22. Dezember 2017)

Huch, die Tech 3 V4 ist Testsieger bei Vital MTB, vor SRAM Code RSC und Formula Cura: https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-Face-Off-The-Best-DH-Brakes,2152


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Dezember 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Huch, die Tech 3 V4 ist Testsieger bei Vital MTB, vor SRAM Code RSC und Formula Cura: https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-Face-Off-The-Best-DH-Brakes,2152



Immer diese gekauften Tests!


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Dezember 2017)

Als ob Hope sowas nötig hat. Der Test ist gewonnen aufgrund der Modulation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hebel heute auseinander genommen. Späne waren nicht drin. Die Dichtungen sehen auch gut aus.
> 
> Es ist aber so, dass wenn ich den Hebel ziehen, der Kolben irgendwie rau läuft. Sehen tut man nix. Es fühlt sich so an wie wenn man einen V-Brake Hebel zieht und der Zug reibt. Ich warte mal auf den Kolben von Hope.



Mach mal silikonfett dran und teste nochmal. Hast du das kratzen wenn du mit dem Finger drückst oder per Hebel ziehst?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mach mal silikonfett dran und teste nochmal. Hast du das kratzen wenn du mit dem Finger drückst oder per Hebel ziehst?


Beides. Silikonfett? Habe nur PM600 Military Grease und Sram Butter da.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich nehm da ate bremssattelpaste. Ist halt silikonfett DOT verträglich. 

Wenn der Kolben etwas kantet je nachdem wie da Druck drauf kommt ist bei Hope normal. Dreh mal den Kolben ein wenig evtl isses dann schon weg. Waren die Dichtungen richtig rum drin?

Was de auch mal gucken kannst; ob die kleine Rolle vor dem Geberkolben sich frei dreht oder im eingeschraubten Zustand klemmt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich nehm da ate bremssattelpaste. Ist halt silikonfett DOT verträglich.
> 
> Wenn der Kolben etwas kantet je nachdem wie da Druck drauf kommt ist bei Hope normal. Dreh mal den Kolben ein wenig evtl isses dann schon weg. Waren die Dichtungen richtig rum drin?
> 
> Was de auch mal gucken kannst; ob die kleine Rolle vor dem Geberkolben sich frei dreht oder im eingeschraubten Zustand klemmt...


Dichtungen sind richtig drin. Welche Rolle (Bauteil) meinst du?


----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

Dreht sich einwandfrei. Auch wenn nicht, würde das nicht die Undichtigkeit erklären. Ich warte einfach mal ab, bis ich den neuen Kolben habe. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht erklären, wo es sonst noch undicht sein könnte. Wenn am Hebel, dann müsste ja Luft durch ZWEI Dichtungen eindringen. Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab das auch wegen des Kratzens gefragt...


----------



## Diddo (22. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn am Hebel, dann müsste ja Luft durch ZWEI Dichtungen eindringen. Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



Och, das hab ich beim Tech Hebel hinbekommen ... hatte ähnliche Effekte wie die von dir beschriebenen und hab daraufhin alle Dichtungen getauscht und vorher dünn mit Hunter Silicon Lube bestrichen. Das wird auch "Hope" gelabelt verkauft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch wegen des Kratzens gefragt...


Kratzen ist sowohl beim Hebelziehen als auch beim mit dem Finger Reindrücken. Insofern schließe ich das dort an der Rolle aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Och, das hab ich beim Tech Hebel hinbekommen ... hatte ähnliche Effekte wie die von dir beschriebenen und hab daraufhin alle Dichtungen getauscht und vorher dünn mit Hunter Silicon Lube bestrichen. Das wird auch "Hope" gelabelt verkauft.


Das habe ich nicht da. Wenn das PM600 für die Abstreifer der Federgabel gut ist, dann sollte es doch auch für die Dichtungen gut sein oder? Oder ich kauf mir das Hunter bei der nächsten r2bike bestellung.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

Es sollte sich mit Dot vertragen.


----------



## Diddo (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich nehme meist das Zeug, das Hope auch ab Werk verwendet - außer bei Bremsflüssigkeit. Hab auch Mobilgrease XHP 222 hier, noch n paar hundert Gramm. Man weiß ja nie wie viele Hope Pro Naben neues Fett wollen ;-)


----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

Das hunter ist auch auf silikonbasis. Steht ja im Namen schon dabei. Nur dass da 30ml 5,xx € kosten und so ne Tube ATE Paste 180g etwa 10€.

Gut wenn man überlegt wie oft man das braucht und wie weit man damit kommt wird’s relativ; ich verwende das halt auch am Auto an den Bremsen.

Bremsflüssigkeit nehm ich Opel Dot 4+ die muss bissel mehr abkönnen und kostet auch nicht so viel wie das Zeug was in diversen Bikediscountern für „Kleinstmengen“ abgenommen wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mal den Kolben ohne Feder reingeschoben. Auch mit wenig Widerstand schabt er. Es ist fast so, als wäre der Durchmesser irgendwo zu groß, denn wirklich leicht geht er nicht rein.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

Das kratzen hattest du mit Bremsflüssigkeit drin auch?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ... Es ist fast so, als wäre der Durchmesser irgendwo zu groß, ...



Was spricht die Messschraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (22. Dezember 2017)

Also normal ist das kratzen weg sobald da Flüssigkeit drin ist. Der Gegendruck drückt dann die Dichtung gegen das Gehäuse bzw die Lippe der Dichtung und der Kolben müsste sich dadurch zentrieren und der Wandkontakt müsste gegen 0 gehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2017)

...kleiner Bremsentest [emoji5]
https://m.vitalmtb.com/features/Vit....com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fb_like

Allen ein frohes Weihnachten...[emoji319]


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...kleiner Bremsentest
> https://m.vitalmtb.com/features/Vit....com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fb_like


Schöner Testbericht.
Hier ein weiterer Testbericht aus Wales: 
http://singletrackworld.com/2017/12...-is-the-most-powerful-brake-weve-ever-tested/
Die Hope V4/E4 ist für mich sicher das Optimum an Preis/Leistung/Funktion/Design. Die DRT setzt einen drauf bei entsprechendem Preis.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> ... Die DRT setzt einen drauf ...



Abwarten. Von der sind für eine Aussage mMn noch zu wenig im Einsatz.
Wenn, wäre die zumindest dann mal die erste, die mit Öl funktioniert (wenn man sich die Shimano-/Magura-Threads so anschaut). [emoji6]


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Abwarten. Von der sind für eine Aussage mMn noch zu wenig im Einsatz.
> Wenn, wäre die zumindest dann mal die erste, die mit Öl funktioniert (wenn man sich die Shimano-/Magura-Threads so anschaut). [emoji6]


Für mich gibt es da nichts abzuwarten und ich wüsste auch nicht was das Bremsmedium für eine Rolle spielen sollte.
Ich habe mal den Zwischenschritt mit Saint Sattel und DRT Hebel gemacht und habe bereits (für mich) ausreichend Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit und Schleiffreiheit zur Verfügung. Keine Probleme nach einem halben Jahr bei Sommer und Winter.
Fairerweise muss ich anmerken, dass ich noch nicht das Vergnügen mit Hope hatte sondern nur mit Formula und dabei auch auf DOT geschworen habe.


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Dezember 2017)

Ach die funktioniert schon!

Aber (in meinem Fall zumindest) bis das mal so weit ist! 

Probleme gibt’s da ja auch (siehe deren Thread) und das nicht zu knapp.. besonders das entlüften ist ein Krampf zumal wenn die leitungsführung intern geschieht...

Was hatte ich alles für sorgen:

Als erstes Anschlussnippel am Sattel abgebrochen. Alu. Ok hab ich falsch gemacht; hätte nicht den Überwurf drehen sollen sondern den Anschluss aus dem Schlauch (muss man erst mal wissen).

Dann hat sich die Suppe zwischen Inliner und aussenhülle rein gedrückt weil der Anschlussnippel am Geber echt schwer rein geht; Innenleben dabei beschädigt.

Dann sprengring am Geber mehrfach rausgeflogen (maßhaltigkeit des Teils fehlerhaft); dann einschicken weil vermeintlich die nut im Gebergehäuse defekt ist; wurde dann nach 2 Monaten bei Trickstuff der Sprengring getauscht und nicht das Gehäuse..

Membran out of the Box defekt; siffen am Geber...

Man muss aber sagen; kulant sind se bei Trickstuff.

Hab neue Beläge bekommen, nachdem die mitgelieferten schlechter bremsten als jeder billige Sinter aus dem Zubehör; lief dann. Membranen bekommen und auch Anschlüsse für lau

Ging halt viel Zeit ins Land bei den Aktionen bis das System funktionierte.

Wenn se denn dann mal geht dann geht se aber auch. Stellt sich dann auch sowas wie Zufriedenheit ein.

Am zweitrad ist das dann trotzdem wieder ne Hope geworden. Macht das Ganze irgendwie einfacher.


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Ok, es scheint dass du wahrscheinlich zu früh dran gewesen bist 
Es dauert fast immer eine Weile bis neue Produkte reif werden. Ich muss auch einen kleinen Zwischenfall mit dem DRT Hebel zugeben (Anfangsproblem mit Kolbendichtung bzw. Kolbenstange, wahrscheinlich noch eine Altlast die auch von einigen berichtet wurde). Nach der Behebung läuft es problemlos.
Verstehe, wenn man da zu etwas bewährtem greift.
Die DRT hat jedenfalls von mir ihre Chance bekommen und wenn Trickstuff nicht dumm ist, dann schaffen sie auch die Zuverlässigkeit sonst verschwindet das Teil schnell wieder vom Markt..


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Dezember 2017)

Nicht ich war zu früh dran sondern Trickstuff. Wenn man etwas anbietet (VOR ALLEM BEI DEM PREIS) dann hat das zu funktionieren! Nicht am Kunden testen und gucken was für Probleme so auftreten[emoji6]

Sind noch mehr Sachen die mich stören... o Ring am Sattel drückt sich kaputt spätestens nach dem 2. mal anziehen. Wird zwar auch ohne dicht aber naja.. 

Das Entlüftungsset ist zum weglaufen. Spritzen gehen zu stramm; Anschlüsse werden nicht dicht dass man da selber mit o Ringen basteln muss usw...

Die Hebelschelle funktioniert nur richtig an exakt passenden Lenkern... hat man da am Durchmesser 0,1mm weniger dann fängt man das Basteln an mit Klebeband darunter. Glaub da basteln se an was anderem/besseren; so wird’s jedenfalls nichts gescheites.

Ich bin kuriert. 

Genug OT. Hier geht’s um Hope.


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Das Entlüftungsset ist zum weglaufen. Spritzen gehen zu stramm; Anschlüsse werden nicht dicht dass man da selber mit o Ringen basteln muss usw...
> Genug OT. Hier geht’s um Hope.


.. kenn ich auch..
OK, OT ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2017)

Gut. Bei mir ists jetzt bei der Hope ein Gebastel, welches ich eigentlich nicht wollte. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum alle sagen, dass das Entlüften einfacher ist als bei Shimano. Letztere ist ja sehr sehr einfach zu entlüften mit dem Trichter. Hierzu habe ich übrigens das hier gesehen. Hier noch das Manual.









Ich habe erst einmal meine Saint wieder dran geschraubt. In 5 Minuten war die eingestellt. Ein Traum, wenn man das Gefummel bei Hope sieht.


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Verstehe das ganze lüfterei getue nicht..
Ordentlich entlüften bei den meisten Mtb bremsen geht mit 2 spritzen am besten. Vergiss den Trichter ausser du willst nur oben entlüften und füllstand kontrollieren Ohne den Sattel zu öffnen (Shimano)..


Sent from mobile.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ... 5 Minuten ... Ein Traum, wenn man das Gefummel bei Hope sieht.



Irgendwas machst Du falsch. So lange braucht man bei der Hope ja nicht mal für vorne und hinten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> ...
> Ordentlich entlüften bei den meisten Mtb bremsen geht mit 2 spritzen am besten. ...


Wo schliesst Du bei der Hope die Spritzen denn an?


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst Du falsch. So lange braucht man bei der Hope ja nicht mal für vorne und hinten.



+1


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wo schliesst Du bei der Hope die Spritzen denn an?


Ok, schon verstanden . Entlüften über Ausgleichsbehälter gefällt mir bei MTB Bremsen nicht so gut, ist aber auch kein wirkliches Problem, wenn man sich eine Hope mit ihren sonstigen Vorzügen gönnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> ... ist aber auch kein wirkliches Problem ...


...also ich kenne keine Bremse, die sich so zuverlässig und ‚idiotensicher‘ entlüften lässt wie die Hope.
Kannst ja mal schauen, welche Klimmzüge da eine Magura braucht. Oder -wenn auch abgeschwächt- eine Shimano. Von Formula oder den alten Sram garnicht erst zu reden! DRT weisst ja selbst...

[emoji6]


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...also ich kenne keine Bremse, die sich so zuverlässig und ‚idiotensicher‘ entlüften lässt wie die Hope.
> Kannst ja mal schauen, welche Klimmzüge da eine Magura braucht. Oder -wenn auch abgeschwächt- eine Shimano. Von Formula oder den alten Sram garnicht erst zu reden! DRT weisst ja selbst...
> 
> [emoji6]


.. glaube ich dir sofort und bedauere meine Bildungslücke noch keine Hope besessen zu haben. Was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.. 
Stimmt, Shimano ist da zeitweise gar nicht so einfach. Ich hatte aber selbst mit Formula R1 und O und Magura Marta nie Probleme. Somit kein Thema mit der Lüfterei, wen man die eigenen Nerven im Griff hat ..
Wie gesagt das Hope Produkt sehe ich aktuell als komplett stimmig.
Von Magura und Shimano sind aktuell nur Teile für mich zu gebrauchen. Formula ist mir zu schwach..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> ... noch keine Hope besessen...



Schön, dass Du im Geiste des ibc trotzdem Deine ‚Wissen‘ teilst.


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du im Geiste des ibc trotzdem Deine ‚Wissen‘ teilst.


So so, welches Wissen über die Hope teile ich denn hier konkret ???
Ich will etwas über die Hope wissen, Sportsfreund, denn sonst würde ich hier nicht zum Spass herumposten.
Manchmal muss man etwas polarisieren, um etwas zu erfahren. Alles ok damit ?
By the way, ich habe bereits genug info bekommen. M. X-mas an alle hier.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Verstehe das ganze lüfterei getue nicht..
> Ordentlich entlüften bei den meisten Mtb bremsen geht mit 2 spritzen am besten.
> 
> Genauso sieht’s aus
> ...






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> [...]


Genau so sieht‘s aus!


----------



## Luci_11 (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Genau so sieht‘s aus!


Ok, ich hatte das mit dem Trichter auf die Shimano bremse bezogen im Kommentar von Niconj und zu spät gesehen dass er das für Hope gemeint hat. Sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass das auf Hope mit der Spritze nicht zutrifft und wurde auch schon bereinigt denke ich.

Wenn ihr auf sowas weiter rumreiten wollt, dann bitte nur weiter so mit dem Kindergarten..

Cheers.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte das mit dem Trichter auf die Shimano bremse bezogen im Kommentar von Niconj und zu spät gesehen dass er das für Hope gemeint hat. Sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass das auf Hope mit der Spritze nicht zutrifft und wurde auch schon bereinigt denke ich.
> 
> Wenn ihr auf sowas weiter rumreiten wollt, dann bitte nur weiter so mit dem Kindergarten..
> 
> Cheers.



Ich meine das Ernst. Zwei Spritzen und einen Schlauch für ne Braunüle und alles ist gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich möchte den sehen, der in 5 Minuten beide Hope Sättel perfekt über der Scheibe ausrichtet und dann noch alle Kolben gleichzeitig an die Scheibe kommen lässt, inkl. evtl. zurückdrücken der Kolben auf einer Seite, weil sie zu früh an die Scheibe kommen.

Shimano ist hier (für mich) eindeutig im Vorteil, auch beim Entlüften. Habe hier noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Mag sein, dass ich ein Montagsmodell von Hope bekommen habe, denn solche Erfahrungen könnte ich bei meiner anderen Hope nicht machen. Dennoch ist das Entlüften mit Shimano für mich einfacher.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich möchte den sehen, der in 5 Minuten beide Hope Sättel perfekt über der Scheibe ausrichtet und dann noch alle Kolben gleichzeitig an die Scheibe kommen lässt, inkl. evtl. zurückdrücken der Kolben auf einer Seite, weil sie zu früh an die Scheibe kommen.
> ...



Das Erklärvideo dazu dauert gerademal 3:39...MINUTEN 
Incl. Mobilisierung der Kolben! [emoji6]

Kommst mal vorbei. Ich zeig‘s Dir gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2017)

Allein die Spritze füllen dauert schon eine Minute...die liegt nicht bei jedem aufgeladen in der Kiste.
... fünf oder zehn Minuten, Hauptsache die Bremsen funktionieren dann zuverlässig.
Die größte Zeitersparnis ist "gewußt wie" und "in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft".
An unserem Tandem mit 2,5m Stahlflex hat es viele Anläufe und einige gefüllte Spritzen gedauert bis der Druckpunkt passte...vor 4 Jahren.
Wird ev. Zeit das mal wieder neues Dot rein kommt wenn ich Lust habe, bremsen tut sie noch perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Allein das Spritze füllen dauert schon eine Minute...



Don’t do drugs! Ausrichten des Bremssattel mache ich immer ohne Spritze. [emoji6]

(#2151 ff.)


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das Erklärvideo dazu dauert gerademal 3:39...MINUTEN


Und ist zusammen geschnitten. Nee nee. Ich habe beides hinter mir und bin der Meinung, dass es bei Shimano schneller geht. Liegt aber auch am größeren Spalt. Wenn die Bremse danach aber wartungsarm und lange funktioniert, bastel ich da auch gern eine Stunde dran rum.


----------



## Diddo (24. Dezember 2017)

Ne komplett leere Tech V2 hatte ich in 15 Minuten einsatzbereit. Mit kürzen der neuen Leitung, DOT von unten zum Füllen und danach DOT von oben um die letzten Luftblasen aus dem Bremssattel zu bekommen. 
War selbst überrascht wie schnell das ging. Ausrichten danach mit nem Bier in der Hand und Beläge passend ranpumpen war denk ich noch einmal 10 Minuten. Aber da ich das so 1x pro Jahe mache fehlt eben die Übung.

In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest!


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch immer eine Stopuhr dabei laufen in der Werkstatt.

Habe mir heute eine E4 für hinten bestellt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die V4 vorn auch funktionieren wird und beide zusammen für mich dann besser sind als die schon gute Saint.

Die Horrorgeschichten über die DRT schrecken doch ein wenig ab.


----------



## skask (25. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe auch immer eine Stopuhr dabei laufen in der Werkstatt.


Vor allem beim Hobby 

Entlüften bei Hope klappt bei mir am besten (und mit der wenigstens Sauerei) ganz klassisch von oben nach unten. Hatte mir auch mal ein Bleedingkit gekauft, bin aber wieder zur klassischen Methode zurück.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Dezember 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Vor allem beim Hobby
> 
> Entlüften bei Hope klappt bei mir am besten (und mit der wenigstens Sauerei) ganz klassisch von oben nach unten. Hatte mir auch mal ein Bleedingkit gekauft, bin aber wieder zur klassischen Methode zurück.


Ich finde das mit dem Kit gar nicht so schlecht. Im Endeffekt ist es ja auch wie die klassische Methode nur dass man oben die Flasche nicht immer ansetzen muss.

Ich bin aber echt genervt von der Geschichte mit der V4. Das was sie gebremst hat, war schon richtig gut ohne Einbremsen (mit Sinter Belägen).

Man braucht aber schon mehr Handkraft als bei der Saint. Der Hebel hat auch vor dem Druckpunkt deutlich mehr Wiederstand. Das ist schon eine Umgewöhnung.


----------



## Luci_11 (25. Dezember 2017)

.. und die DRT vom Hörensagen gleich verdammen..
probier doch mal den Hebel und schreib danach deine Eindrücke dazu [emoji6] da muss man selbst durch..


Sent from mobile.


----------



## MartinRa (25. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Man braucht aber schon mehr Handkraft als bei der Saint. Der Hebel hat auch vor dem Druckpunkt deutlich mehr Wiederstand. Das ist schon eine Umgewöhnung.


Genau das war der Grund warum ich meine Hope wieder verkauft haben (war eine x2), die hatte trotz 180er Floating Scheiben deutlich weniger Bremsleistung als meine mt2 und meine ex slx mit 160er Scheiben. Bei langen Abfahrten hatte ich extrem schmerzende Finger aufgrund der hohen notwendigen Hebelkraft.

Somit habe ich den Gedanken meine Saint durch eine v4 zu ersetzten wieder verworfen. 
Und an all die Hope Fanboys, Shimano, Magura und co. lassen sich 100% viel leichter Schleiffrei montieren! Und ich hatte außer der Hope auch noch nie eine Bremse bei der die Bremsleistung dermaßen extrem von der Ausrichtung abhing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich persönlich bezeichne mich zwar nicht als Fanboy von Hope; aber das kann man mal so stehen lassen.

Zum Thema „schleiffrei“

Ich hab ja nun auch ziemlich alle bremsen durch (außer BFO und diverse Exoten); ich wiederhole mich aber gerne erneut: 

99% Bedienfehler wenns nicht oder „schwierig“ schleiffrei zu bekommen ist so ne Hope.


----------



## MartinRa (25. Dezember 2017)

meine erfahrung zeigt die hope ist schleiffrei wenn ich sie wie jede andere bremse ausrichte (sattelschrauben auf, hebel ziehen, schrauben zu) nur bremst die hope dann leider miserabel.


----------



## Diddo (25. Dezember 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> meine erfahrung zeigt die hope ist schleiffrei wenn ich sie wie jede andere bremse ausrichte (sattelschrauben auf, hebel ziehen, schrauben zu) nur bremst die hope dann leider miserabel.



Wenn bei der Hope die Kolben gleichweit herausschauen funktioniert das auch, falsch ist es dennoch. 
Da steht wie es richtig geht, übrigens auch bei Shimano und Magura anwendbar: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/page-25-centralising.pdf


----------



## MartinRa (25. Dezember 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wenn bei der Hope die Kolben gleichweit herausschauen funktioniert das auch, falsch ist es dennoch.
> Da steht wie es richtig geht, übrigens auch bei Shimano und Magura anwendbar: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/page-25-centralising.pdf


ja ich kenn die anleitung und auch die videos, ich würde liebend gerne weiter Hope fahren, die Optik und das Hebelgefühl sind einmalig, aber warum kann das einstellen nicht genauso wie bei den anderen funktionieren?


----------



## 3K-Power (25. Dezember 2017)

Mal anders gefragt.. wie oft genau stellst du denn schleiffrei? Ich mach das genau 1 mal und dann ist das so. 

Hört sich immer so an als müsste man das nach jeder Fahrt oder gar währenddessen aufs neue machen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Dezember 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> ja ich kenn die anleitung und auch die videos, ich würde liebend gerne weiter Hope fahren, die Optik und das Hebelgefühl sind einmalig, aber warum kann das einstellen nicht genauso wie bei den anderen funktionieren?



Weil jede andere, nach Hope-Anleitung eingestellte Bremse, auch besser und mit gleichmäßigem Abrieb der Beläge funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Weil jede andere, nach Hope-Anleitung eingestellte Bremse, auch besser und mit gleichmäßigem Abrieb der Beläge funktioniert.



Sehr wahr! Ich habe mir auch die Mühe gemacht und jede Bremse nach Lichtspalt eingestellt. Auch ne Saint dankt es ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (25. Dezember 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> ja ich kenn die anleitung und auch die videos, ich würde liebend gerne weiter Hope fahren, die Optik und das Hebelgefühl sind einmalig, aber warum kann das einstellen nicht genauso wie bei den anderen funktionieren?



Du willst jetz nicht echt sagen, dass das kompliziert ist? Schrauben auf, nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, Schrauben zu. Wenn das zu viel Aufwand ist, dann fahr besser Mahura.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Dezember 2017)

Bremse ziehen und Schrauben fest funktionierte auch bei der Saint nicht. Ich Frage mich grade ob ich den Kauf der V4/E4 bereuhen werde. Die Handkraft die aufgebracht werden muss ist schon ein ganzes Stückchen größer als bei der Saint. Auf der anderen Seite hat die Saint die Power+ Beläge von Trickstuff und ist eingebremst.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit einer Bremse, bis ich mir die V4 gekauft habe. Auch die Bremsleistung war immer da, Dosierbarkeit ist bei der Saint eher nicht so gut.

Was macht Hope besser als Shimano? Klar die Bremsen sehen schicker aus aber das bezahlt man auch.

Bei Shimano vs. Hope Naben würde mir die Antwort leicht fallen. Bei den Bremsen nicht.


----------



## Diddo (25. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Was macht Hope besser als Shimano? Klar die Bremsen sehen schicker aus aber das bezahlt man auch.



Hope hat aus meiner Sicht folgende Vorteile:
- Die Bremsen haben weniger Biss am Anfang als viele Wettbewerber
- Es gibt Ersatzteile. Nein, sogar besser, es gibt jedes Kleinteil als Ersatzteil und wenn man lieb fragt manchmal sogar "foc" per Post aus Barnoldswick
- Spezialwerkzeuge sind meist so simpel, dass sie günstig verkauft werden können. 
- Die Haptik. So einen Tech oder Tech 3 Hebel mit den Shimano-Plastikhebeln vergleichen ... Kann man schon machen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (26. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Gut. Bei mir ists jetzt bei der Hope ein Gebastel, welches ich eigentlich nicht wollte.


Hope hat dir doch angeboten die Bremse komplett zu tauschen. Warum hast du das Angebot nicht angenommen?

Das man bei der Hope mehr Handkraft benötigt bis die komplett zu macht ist allgemein eigentlich auch klar. Hast du dich im Vorfeld den gar nicht über die Bremse informiert? Mir scheint nämlich nicht so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Dezember 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hope hat dir doch angeboten die Bremse komplett zu tauschen. Warum hast du das Angebot nicht angenommen?
> 
> Das man bei der Hope mehr Handkraft benötigt bis die komplett zu macht ist allgemein eigentlich auch klar. Hast du dich im Vorfeld den gar nicht über die Bremse informiert? Mir scheint nämlich nicht so.


Hope hat mir nicht angeboten die komplette Bremse zu tauschen sondern nur den Piston auf den ich noch warten muss.

Ich habe mich durchaus informiert, was ich nicht wusste war, dass der Hebel an sich schon schwerer zu ziehen geht als bei der Saint. Mir war durchaus bewusst, dass bis zur maximalen Leistung mehr Kraft aufgebracht werden muss. Dad finde ich V4 nicht so schlimm, da man die eh nur selten braucht.

Genau das bringt ja die von mir bei der Saint vermisste Progression.

Bisher steht es im Vergleich bei mir 2:0 für die Saint.

Installation + Entlüftung ist einfach einfacher als bei einer Hope. Das wusste ich aber schon vorher. Mir kann keiner sagen dass das auf und zu von Schraube mit Hebel ziehen und Nachkippen von Flüssigkeit einfacher ist als bei einer Shimano das System mit dem Trichter.

Bei letzterer kann man auch entlüften ohne den Sattel irgendwo montieren zu müssen. Man könnte ja bei einer Hope alles am Rad montiert lassen aber damit bekommt man den Ausgleichsbehälter nicht waagerecht, was wichtig ist um genug Öl drin zu haben. Und der Tipp mit dem Einrollen der Membran hat auch eine Sauerei zur Folge.

D.h Sattel an der Gabel und Bremshebel an einem extra Lenker im Schraubstock. Total benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Installation + Entlüftung ist einfach einfacher als bei einer Hope. Das wusste ich aber schon vorher. Mir kann keiner sagen dass das auf und zu von Schraube mit Hebel ziehen und Nachkippen von Flüssigkeit einfacher ist als bei einer Shimano das System mit dem Trichter.
> 
> . [emoji57]



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Deswegen habe ich mir auch angewöhnt, die Hope wie eine Shimano zu entlüften. 

Unten Spritze mit Schlauch für eine Braunüle drauf, gefüllt mit 20ml DOT. Spritze senkrecht halten, dass Luft nach oben steigt. Bremsgriff weitestgehend waagerecht stellen. Deckel und Membran ab. Nun mit zweiter Spritze DOT entnehmen. Achtung: Silbernes Plättchen muss noch bedeckt sein. Unten öffnen und vorsichtig DOT durchdrücken bis AGB voll ist. Mit zweiter Spritze absaugen. So lange Prozedur durchführen bis DOT wieder klar und sauber ist. Unten schließen, oben mit DOT randvoll machen und Membran einrollen. Sauerei verhinderst du weitestgehend mit Cleanex. Deckel drauf und fertig!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EarlyUp (27. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal Entscheidungshilfe von den vielen Fahren die mehr Erfahrung mit Hope haben als ich. 
Kurz und knapp, ich hab ein 29" Enduro Hardtail, wiege fahrfertig ca. 90-95Kg und kann mich einfach nicht zwischen der E4 und V4 entscheiden. Gemixt wird nix. Entweder oder.  

Welche Empfehlung habt ihr für mich?


----------



## Muckal (27. Dezember 2017)

V4, für die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht würde ich grad am 29er das mehr an Power mitnehmen.


----------



## EarlyUp (27. Dezember 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> V4, für die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht würde ich grad am 29er das mehr an Power mitnehmen.


Ich habe von Anfang an zur V4 tendiert. War mir aber einfach nicht sicher. Bevor ich nun die Bremsen bestelle frag ich eben noch mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (27. Dezember 2017)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anfang an zur V4 tendiert. War mir aber einfach nicht sicher. Bevor ich nun die Bremsen bestelle frag ich eben noch mal nach.



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich selbst eine V4 habe, eine E4 aber noch nie gefahren bin. Ein Freund von mir, von dem ich weiß wie er fährt (man nimmt hier ja meist Tipps von Fremden an, die man noch nie gesehen hat), hat beide parallel im Einsatz und hat mir mit 88kg fahrfertig zur V4 geraten. 
M.M.n kommt es auch stark drauf an wo man fährt. Bei mir im Mittelgebirge komm ich am 29er wunderbar mit einer XT zurecht, in den Alpen hab ich die eher überfordert, dann kam eine Zee dran. Ist evtl ein halbwegs passender Vergleich. 

Ich bleib dabei: V4


----------



## BigMounty (27. Dezember 2017)

V4 !


----------



## Alex1206 (28. Dezember 2017)

Hi zusammen. Vor einiger Zeit wurde mal über Bremsbeläge diskutiert mit welchen die E4 eine bessere Bremsleistung hat. Finde nur die entsprechenden Beiträge nicht mehr. Kann mir da jemand was zu alternativen Bremsbelägen sagen?


----------



## 3K-Power (28. Dezember 2017)

Sinter oder Power+ Trickstuff

Wobei die originalen Hope Beläge keinesfalls schlecht sind meiner Erfahrung nach


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Dezember 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> V4, für die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht würde ich grad am 29er das mehr an Power mitnehmen.


Und wenn man überlegt, dass bei der E4 nur die organischen Beläge dabei sind und die Sinter nicht, dann relativiert sich der höhere Preis der V4 ganz schnell.


----------



## EarlyUp (28. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Und wenn man überlegt, dass bei der E4 nur die organischen Beläge dabei sind und die Sinter nicht, dann relativiert sich der höhere Preis der V4 ganz schnell.



Preise gehen echt in Ordnung bei Hope.  
V4 Sind nun bestellt mit allem Zipp und Zapp.


----------



## BigMounty (28. Dezember 2017)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Preise gehen echt in Ordnung bei Hope.
> V4 Sind nun bestellt mit allem Zipp und Zapp.





niconj schrieb:


> Und wenn man überlegt, dass bei der E4 nur die organischen Beläge dabei sind und die Sinter nicht, dann relativiert sich der höhere Preis der V4 ganz schnell.



Sehr vernünftig.

Ohne Spaß - Sehr gute Bremse, ohne wenn und aber...


----------



## EarlyUp (28. Dezember 2017)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig.
> 
> Ohne Spaß - Sehr gute Bremse, ohne wenn und aber...



Ich denke auch das es eine gute Entscheidung ist. Überzeugt haben mich in erster Linie die Ersatzteilversorgung, Qualität und die vielen positiven Berichte im Netz. Wollte fürs neue Rad einfach eine Bremse mit mehr Power, aber keinen Anker so wie die Formula The One. Dosierbarkeit ist mir sehr wichtig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe gestern 1h damit verbracht, die Hope E4 hinten zu verbauen. Die 180mm Trickstuff Scheibe hatte einen Schlag von 0.1mm und schon war es unmöglich, die Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen. Das ist ein "pain in the ass". Auf der Fahrt hört man davon nix aber dennoch ist es nervig. Selbst eine MT5/7 hat mehr Abstand zw. den Belägen. Dass ich die Bremse überfüllt habe kann ausgeschlossen werden, da ich sie genau nach der Prozedur von Hope (mit dem neuen Trichter) entlüftet habe. Ich habe auch versucht den Sattel ohne Beläge so genau wie möglich über der Scheibe auszurichten (was im Übrigen mit dem bloßen Auge auch nicht so einfach ist).

Irgendwann wollte ich mal versuchen die Bremse nach dem Luftspalt auszurichten. Das ging aber nicht, da dieser so klein ist, dass man nichts sieht. Voll der Scheiß. Ich habe kein Problem damit die Bremse eine Stunde auszurichten, wenn sie danach lange funktioniert aber das ist echt schon nervig.

Ja, es liegt wahrscheinlich am Anwender, dass es nicht funktioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ... Die 180mm Trickstuff Scheibe hatte einen Schlag von 0.1mm ...


Wie gemessen? 



niconj schrieb:


> ... Luftspalt ... Das ging aber nicht, da dieser so klein ist, dass man nichts sieht. ...


Beläge vorher ausgebaut? [emoji6]



niconj schrieb:


> Ja, es liegt [...] am Anwender, dass es nicht funktioniert...


100%ig!!
Angebot steht: komm vorbei. Ich zeige Dir gerne, wie es nach wenigen Minuten sauber funktioniert.


----------



## 3K-Power (30. Dezember 2017)

Nach all den „Problemen“ ab in Bikemarkt damit; freut sich ein anderer drüber[emoji6]


----------



## badbandit (30. Dezember 2017)

@niconj
ich glaube du und bremsen von hope werdet keine freunde mehr.
bleib doch einfach bei den saint - ist ja nicht so, als könne man die nicht auch dosieren.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Nach all den „Problemen“ ab in Bikemarkt damit; freut sich ein anderer drüber[emoji6]



Ich denke auch. Manchmal passt es einfach nicht...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luci_11 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern 1h damit verbracht, die Hope E4 hinten zu verbauen. Die 180mm Trickstuff Scheibe hatte einen Schlag von 0.1mm und schon war es unmöglich, die Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen. Das ist ein "pain in the ass".


Bau mal die Scheibe aus und leg sie auf eine Glasplatte (oder Fenster). (Das sollte man im Neuzustand prüfen.)
Es kann nämlich sein, dass sich die Scheibe erst beim Montieren an der Nabe leicht verzieht. Da kann die Scheibe nichts dafür.
Die Trickstuff Scheiben sind in der Regel nicht verzogen und super plan würde ich mal behaupten.
Ich hatte so einen Fall bei der Montage mit DTSwiss Nabe und Centerlock Adapter. Da war der DTSwiss Adapter Schuld am Verzug.
Möglicherweise ist bei dir die Nabe das Problem. Schau mal ob es eiert (Nabe steht schief) oder ob sich die Scheibe verzogen hat.
Meine Scheiben laufen auch nicht super spielfrei (ca. 0.5 mm Spiel) nach der Montage mit 6-Loch auf DTSwiss Naben obwohl sie super plan waren im Neuzustand. Mit der Saint ist das schleiffrei. Bei weniger Luftspalt könnte es leichte Berührungen geben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie gemessen?



Messuhren am Park Tool.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Beläge vorher ausgebaut? [emoji6]


Nein. Das meine ich nicht mit Luftspalt. So wie @Schildbürger es im Kompendium beschreibt. Beläge an einen 2mm Inbus ranfahren (gleichmäßig) und dann die Bremse via Luftspalt ausrichten. Ich habe das bei allen Bremsen bisher so gemacht und auch bei komplett rangefahrenen Belägen (also der normale Abstand) waren sie via Luftspalt ausrichtbar. Dieser ist bei Hope aber so klein, dass man einfach nix sieht. Es kommt mir so vor als wäre es eine überfüllte Shimano Bremse bzw. eine, bei der der Hebel einmal zu viel gezogen wurde im ausgebauten Zustand. (Ja, ich habe es vorher auch mit der Hope Methode probiert ohne den Belägen usw.).



Luci_11 schrieb:


> Bau mal die Scheibe aus und leg sie auf eine Glasplatte (oder Fenster). (Das sollte man im Neuzustand prüfen.)



Kann schon sein, dass es an der Nabe oder sonstigem liegt aber bei 0.1mm sollte es bei keiner Bremse schleifen. Das ist ein Toleranzbereich in der Dicke eines 90g/m² Blattes.

Ich höre das Schleifen der Scheibe nicht, wenn ich einfach nur dreh. Das Rad läuft auch lang genug nach ohne dass es auffallen würde. Die Bremsleistung ist auch da und so, wie sie sein soll. Einzig wenn ich das Ohr ganz nah an die Bremse halte, höre ich das Schleifen. Ich bin da Perfektionist und mich stört jedes Geräusch am Rad.

Die V4 am Vorderrad mit 203er Trickstuff Scheibe ist komplett schleiffrei einzustellen. Ich bin also nicht ganz inkompetent. Vielleicht ist da der Abstand zw. den Belägen größer.

@Robert-Ammersee Vielen Dank für das Angebot aber die Distanz ist einfach zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ...
> So wie @Schildbürger es im Kompendium beschreibt.
> ...


Das hatten wir ja schon, dass das bei der Hope nicht funktioniert. [emoji6]



niconj schrieb:


> ...
> @Robert-Ammersee Vielen Dank für das Angebot aber die Distanz ist einfach zu weit.



Wenn Du statt fummeln und posten gleich gekommen bist, wüsstest jetzt, wie es richtig geht und wärst sicher schon wieder mit schleiffreier und 100%ig funktionierender Bremse zu Hause.


----------



## Luci_11 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, dass es an der Nabe oder sonstigem liegt aber bei 0.1mm sollte es bei keiner Bremse schleifen. Das ist ein Toleranzbereich in der Dicke eines 90g/m² Blattes.


Stimmt, 0.1mm ist quasi nichts und somit kein Thema.
Verstehe nicht dass da was schleifen soll, wenn alles sonst richtig gemacht wurde und neue Scheibe + neue Beläge nicht zu dick für den Sattel sind bei komplett zurückgedrückten Kolben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das hatten wir ja schon, dass das bei der Hope nicht funktioniert.



Wurde ja auch nur als Alternative probiert.



Luci_11 schrieb:


> Stimmt, 0.1mm ist quasi nichts und somit kein Thema.
> Verstehe nicht dass da was schleifen soll, wenn alles sonst richtig gemacht wurde und neue Scheibe + neue Beläge nicht zu dick für den Sattel sind bei komplett zurückgedrückten Kolben.



Ich verstehe es auch nicht, zumal das Einstellen der V4 vorn bei größerer Scheibe (Spiel habe ich da nicht gemessen), recht zügig ging. Ein Überfüllen schließe ich aus, denn ich drücke die Beläge zum Schluss des Entlüftens komplett zurück mit offenem Hebel.

Ich habe es auch zwei Mal probiert. Vielleicht habe ich hinten aber auch nur einen Knick in der Optik und habe den Sattel eben nicht parrallel Mittig über der Scheibe ausgerichtet.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es ein Rahmen mit PM Aufnahme* ist und ich hier nicht viel machen kann. Bei Shimano war das kein Thema.

*Der größte Dreck schlechthin. Wenn ich einen IS->PM Adapter zu fest anzieh, dann gehen nur 15€ Flöten. Machst du das beim Rahmen, kann der in die Tonne oder via Helicoil mühsam repariert werden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es ein Rahmen mit PM Aufnahme* ist und ich hier nicht viel machen kann. ...



https://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Unterlegscheibe-Disc-Shim-fuer-Bremsscheibe-8-Stk bzw. entsprechende Passscheiben unter den Adapter wenn‘s in die andere Richtung gehen muss.


niconj schrieb:


> ...
> IS->PM Adapter zu fest anzieh ... Helicoil mühsam repariert ...



Aber mal ehrlich, ist es sinnvoll,  mit so wenig Basiswissen überhaupt selbst an einer Bremse(!) rumzuschrauben!?


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Unterlegscheibe-Disc-Shim-fuer-Bremsscheibe-8-Stk bzw. entsprechende Passscheiben unter den Adapter wenn‘s in die andere Richtung gehen muss.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, ist es sinnvoll mit so wenig Basiswissen überhaupt selbst an einer Bremse! rumzuschrauben!?


So wenig Basiswissen? Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt. Der Rahmen hat eine PM Aufnahme die absolut plan (im Verhältnis zur Achse) sein muss, sodass der Bremssattel nicht schief steht. Hier kann man wenig machen (ohne Fräswerkzeug). Was will ich denn mit den Syntace Shims? Die bringen doch nur etwas, wenn ich den Sattel nicht weit genug nach innen schieben kann.

In meiner Hauptsportart (Trial) sind perfekt eingestellte Bremsen das A und O. Dort habe ich auch schon alles mögliche in den Händen gehabt (unter anderem auch die Syntace Shims). Ich habe schon reichlich Erfahrung mit Bremsen. Deswegen bin ich auch so genervt, dass es bei der E4 nicht so geht, wie ich es mir wünsche. Dass ich es kann zeigt ja die V4 vorn, welche zumindest schleiffrei einzustellen geht (wenngleich das Hebelthema ein anderes ist).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ... Ich habe schon reichlich Erfahrung mit Bremsen. ...



DER ist gut!


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> DER ist gut!


Was soll das denn jetzt? Du kannst das doch gar nicht beurteilen. Genauso gut könnte ich dir zu wenig Basiswissen vorwerfen, wenn du mir Shims zum Ausgleichen einer zu weit innen stehenden Scheibe (im Verhältnis zum Bremssattel) vorschlägst, wenn ich von einer PM Aufnahme am Sattel schreibe, die evtl. nicht plan ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

Steht denn Dein Sattel schief zur Bremsscheibe bzw. der Verstellbereich passt nicht?



niconj schrieb:


> ... und habe den Sattel eben nicht parrallel Mittig über der Scheibe ausgerichtet.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es ein Rahmen mit PM Aufnahme* ist und ich hier nicht viel machen kann. ...[/SIZE]


Kannst Du: nicht mittig: Passcheiben helfen.
Nicht parallel: reklamieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Steht denn Dein Sattel schief zur Bremsscheibe?


Ich denke nicht. Der Spalt zwischen den Belägen ist aber so klein, dass ich das nicht gut beurteilen kann. D.h. die Beläge stehen sehr sehr nah an der Scheibe, im Prinzip ja <0.1mm, sonst würde es ja nicht schleifen. Der Druckpunkt ist auch nach sehr kurzem Hebelziehen da.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ... <0.1mm, ...


Ohne Beläge? Ist das der Abstand zwischen Nehmergehäuse und Bremsscheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mir ein wenig mehr Respekt dem jeweiligen Anderen gegenüber wünschen; zumal keiner den anderen persönlich kennt (bzw. dessen Fähigkeiten)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Dezember 2017)

@niconj
Hier mit Bildern:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/align-the-pads-in-a-hope-brake-caliper-49287/
Beläge raus, Kolben zurückdrücken, Sattel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und festschrauben, Beläge rein, pumpen...und sollte es dann noch schleifen, Beläge ausrichten (dafür aber den Sattel aber NICHT MEHR LÖSEN).


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @niconj
> Hier mit Bildern:
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/align-the-pads-in-a-hope-brake-caliper-49287/
> Beläge raus, Kolben zurückdrücken, Sattel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und festschrauben, Beläge rein, pumpen...und sollte es dann noch schleifen, Beläge ausrichten (dafür aber den Sattel aber NICHT MEHR LÖSEN).


Genau das habe ich doch gemacht. Gibt ja auch das Video dazu. Der Abstand Scheibe-Belag ist auf jeder Seite <0.1mm. sonst würde es ja nicht schleifen.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein wenig mehr Respekt dem jeweiligen Anderen gegenüber wünschen; zumal keiner den anderen persönlich kennt (bzw. dessen Fähigkeiten)
> 
> Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!



[emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (30. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich doch gemacht. Gibt ja auch das Video dazu. Der Abstand Scheibe-Belag ist auf jeder Seite <0.1mm. sonst würde es ja nicht schleifen.



Bitte fahr an den Ammersee, der Robert macht das mit links!


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Das kratzen hattest du mit Bremsflüssigkeit drin auch?


Ja und zwar bei beiden Tech 3 Hebeln. Irgendwie mag ich mich nicht mit den Hope anfreunden. Wenn ich den Shimano 820 Hebel ziehe, hört man nichts und merkt auch keinen Widerstand. Zieh ich am Tech 3 Hebel (beide neu), merkt und hört man ein Schaben. Sicherlich ist das ein stückweit normal, gefällt mir aber bei dem Preis nicht. Dazu noch der sehr geringe Spalt zwischen den Belägen. Ich habe die HR Bremse jetzt schleiffrei bekommen aber das hat ewig gedauert und der Abstand ist so gering, dass ich glaube nach ein Paar Fahrten wieder Schleifen zu haben (oder die Beläge schleifen sich ein und sind dann eben minimal schräg).

Ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht und bei der V4 vorn noch mal versucht gescheit zu entlüften. Oben den Trichter dran und unten die Hope Tülle mit einer Spritze. Dann habe ich zuerst von unten nach oben gedrückt und auch mehrfach von oben nach unten.

Irgendwann hatte ich einen gescheiten Druckpunkt, wenn ich den Sattel unten verschlossen habe. Danach brauchte es aber nur ein Paar mal pumpen mit dem Hebel um den selbigen zum Lenker ziehen zu können. Habe ich dann mit der Spritze (steckte noch am Entlüftungsnippel) Flüssigkeit nach oben gepumpt, kam eine Menge Luft raus. Ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass das mit dem neuen Kolben geht. Wenn nicht, schick ich das Teil an Hibike zurück und die sollen sich drum kümmern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... V4 ... Oben den Trichter dran ....


Hast Du ein Bild? Wie geht das bei der Tech 3?


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja und zwar bei beiden Tech 3 Hebeln. Irgendwie mag ich mich nicht mit den Hope anfreunden. Wenn ich den Shimano 820 Hebel ziehe, hört man nichts und merkt auch keinen Widerstand. Zieh ich am Tech 3 Hebel (beide neu), merkt und hört man ein Schaben. Sicherlich ist das ein stückweit normal, gefällt mir aber bei dem Preis nicht. Dazu noch der sehr geringe Spalt zwischen den Belägen. Ich habe die HR Bremse jetzt schleiffrei bekommen aber das hat ewig gedauert und der Abstand ist so gering, dass ich glaube nach ein Paar Fahrten wieder Schleifen zu haben (oder die Beläge schleifen sich ein und sind dann eben minimal schräg).
> 
> Ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht und bei der V4 vorn noch mal versucht gescheit zu entlüften. Oben den Trichter dran und unten die Hope Tülle mit einer Spritze. Dann habe ich zuerst von unten nach oben gedrückt und auch mehrfach von oben nach unten.
> 
> Irgendwann hatte ich einen gescheiten Druckpunkt, wenn ich den Sattel unten verschlossen habe. Danach brauchte es aber nur ein Paar mal pumpen mit dem Hebel um den selbigen zum Lenker ziehen zu können. Habe ich dann mit der Spritze (steckte noch am Entlüftungsnippel) Flüssigkeit nach oben gepumpt, kam eine Menge Luft raus. Ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass das mit dem neuen Kolben geht. Wenn nicht, schick ich das Teil an Hibike zurück und die sollen sich drum kümmern.



Wenn da eine Menge Luft raus kommt dann ist da auch was undicht und läuft aus. Die Luft verdrängt ja nun auch Flüssigkeit die irgendwo sein muss. Bzw kann es nicht sein dass wie durch Geisterhand Luft rein kommt in ein geschlossenes rein mit Dot gefülltem System ohne dass zeitgleich irgendwo Dot verdrängt wird; die ja wiederum irgendwo sein muss!

Sehr suspekt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Januar 2018)

Luft reingepumpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (1. Januar 2018)

Meinst beim entlüften?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Januar 2018)

Ja. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine auf den Entlüftungsnippel gesteckte Tülle nicht dafür geeignet, um von unten nach oben zu entlüften. Da kommt Luft mit.

Dann ist ja auch noch offen, wie das mit dem Trichter funktioniert.

So langsam glaube ich, der trollt. So ungeschickt kann man doch eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Januar 2018)

Ne deshalb frage ich ja... 

Wäre da ein defekt dann suppt es irgendwo.

Bleibt also nur die entlüfterei

Mich würde noch interessieren; wenn dann von unten wieder nach oben gefüllt wird; kommt die Luft sofort oben; sprich ist am Geber rein gekommen; oder dauert es etwas; kommt unten rein


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ...
> Bleibt also nur die Entlüfterei ...



Mein Reden...



3K-Power schrieb:


> ... kommt unten rein


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2018)

Die Luft muss oben reinkommen und @Robert-Ammersee, wenn du nicht weißt, wie das mit dem Trichter funktioniert, warum kritisierst du dann? Du kannst es doch gar nicht beurteilen.

Das System ist oben mit der Dichtung und der Kappe dicht, wenn man dann den gefüllten Trichter aufschraubt. Wenn ich von unten mit aufgesteckter Hope Tülle an der Spritze ziehe, dann sollte da ja Luft in die Spritze kommen, was sie nicht tut. Genauso gesehen, kommt auch keine Luft rein, wenn ich die Flüssigkeit nach oben in den Trichter drücke. Das System ist ja in diesem Falle offen und es benötigt auch sehr wenig Kraft um die Flüssigkeit durchzudrücken.

Schließe ich das System nun unten und drücke am Hebel, ist der Druckpunkt da. Drücke ich den Hebel mehrfach, zieht es hier irgendwo Luft ins System. Ich vermute hier auch den Kolben und wenn es nicht mit dem Rollen der Membran so eine Schweinerei sein würde, könnte ich auch schauen, wo es rauskommt.

Wenn ich alles irgendwie falsch machen würde; ja ich habe es auch auf die herkömmliche Art probiert; dann gäbe es ebenfalls bei der HR Bremse Probleme mit Luft im System.

@3K-Power: Ja, es kommt oben sofort wieder Luft raus in den Trichter.


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Januar 2018)

..sehr spannend das Ganze.
Kannst du ausschließen, dass es die Luft am unteren Spritzenanschluß (aussen) reinzieht, wenn du oben den Hebel mehrfach betätigst, denn dabei kann ein leichter Unterdruck entstehen im Hochdrucksystem.
Wenn nicht, dann muss wohl am Hebel was faul sein. Sonst habe ich keine Idee dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (1. Januar 2018)

Ich bin ja der Ansicht; so aus der Ferne ist das schwer den Fehler auszumachen. 

Ich würde mal vorschlagen; Tausch doch mal die Hebel und Probier das ganze noch mal.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Luft muss oben reinkommen und @Robert-Ammersee, wenn du nicht weißt, wie das mit dem Trichter funktioniert, warum kritisierst du dann? Du kannst es doch gar nicht beurteilen. ...


Wo habe ich den denn kritisiert?

Den Trichter kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht. Coole Sache. 

Ich würde aber trotzdem nicht über die Spritze arbeiten sondern wie in der Anleitung unter „Entlüftung“ beschrieben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> ..sehr spannend das Ganze.
> Kannst du ausschließen, dass es die Luft am unteren Spritzenanschluß (aussen) reinzieht, wenn du oben den Hebel mehrfach betätigst


Ja kann ich, denn wenn ich unten schließe, also der Meinung bin, lang genug DOT durch das System gepumpt zu haben (ich habe tatsächlich mal eine gesamte Flasche durch gepumpt) dann habe ich oben den Druckpunkt dort, wo er sein soll. Im übrigen kann ich den Hebel auch langsam zum Lenker ziehen. Das geht nicht so schnell, wie wenn ich ein paar Mal pumpe, es geht aber auch. Da muss irgendwas undicht sein. Da ich den neuen Kolben von Hope noch nicht bekommen habe, kann ich aber noch nichts genaues dazu sagen. Am verbauten Kolben sieht man nichts, was irgendwie dafür sprechen würde, dass er defekt sei.

Den Anschluss mit der kleinen Messingscheibe habe ich auch kontrolliert. Dort bleibt alles trocken.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Ansicht; so aus der Ferne ist das schwer den Fehler auszumachen.



Das ist eine gute Idee. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wo habe ich den denn kritisiert?





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, *der trollt. So ungeschickt kann man doch eigentlich nicht sein*...



Glaubt mir, ich finde Hope Bremsen nicht so schlecht. Am Trial war ich mit der Trialzone äußerst zufrieden. Ich gebe auch nicht so schnell auf und bin immer noch überzeugt, dass es eine gute Bremse sein kann.

Hinten habe ich leider sehr geringe Toleranzen. Ich vermute, dass die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen minimal schief ist.

Vorn habe ich die V4 ja ohne großes Gefummel schleiffrei bekommen, wenn da nicht die Geschichte mit der Luft im System wäre...


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja kann ich, denn wenn ich unten schließe, also der Meinung bin, lang genug DOT durch das System gepumpt zu haben (ich habe tatsächlich mal eine gesamte Flasche durch gepumpt) dann habe ich oben den Druckpunkt dort, wo er sein soll. Im übrigen kann ich den Hebel auch langsam zum Lenker ziehen. Das geht nicht so schnell, wie wenn ich ein paar Mal pumpe, es geht aber auch. Da muss irgendwas undicht sein. Da ich den neuen Kolben von Hope noch nicht bekommen habe, kann ich aber noch nichts genaues dazu sagen. Am verbauten Kolben sieht man nichts, was irgendwie dafür sprechen würde, dass er defekt sei.
> 
> Den Anschluss mit der kleinen Messingscheibe habe ich auch kontrolliert. Dort bleibt alles trocken.


Ok, Luft von unten ist damit ausgeschlossen.

Wenn du einen Druckpunkt hast und dann den Hebel bei stärkerem konstanten Druck und mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit richtung Lenker durchziehen kannst, dann ist definitiv die Primärdichtung / Kolben defekt bzw. undicht.
Dabei muss aber nicht notwendigerweise Flüssigkeit nach aussen austreten bzw. Luft ins System kommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Dabei muss aber nicht notwendigerweise Flüssigkeit nach aussen austreten bzw. Luft ins System kommen.


Muss nicht, kommt sie aber. Bleibt wohl nix anderes als Warten auf den neuen Kolben. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust, die hinten ordentlich entlüftete Bremse wieder auseinander zu schrauben um zu schauen, ob vorn ein 4,- Teil defekt ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2018)

Ich bin doch nicht so blöde wie gedacht. Heute kam der neue Kolben von Hope und ich habe die Bremse mit der herkömmlichen Methode (inkl. Trichter) erfolgreich entlüftet. Gott sei dank habe ich die Idee mit dem testen des rechten Hebels verworfen.


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2018)

Und wo genau ist nun der Fehler gewesen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist nun der Fehler gewesen?


Ich habe nur einen kompletten Piston inkl. Dichtungen und der Stop Plate gewechselt. Das hatte mir Hope zugeschickt. An einer Dichtung wird es wohl gelegen haben.


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Januar 2018)

Naja man hätte ja mal messen können ob am Kolben was nicht gepasst hat oder ob das an den Dichtungen lag. Das kratzen ist nun weg?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Naja man hätte ja mal messen können ob am Kolben was nicht gepasst hat oder ob das an den Dichtungen lag. Das kratzen ist nun weg?


Ich habe alles mögliche, nur keinen Messchieber. Wozu soll ich messen, wenn es mit einem neuen Kolben geht.

Das Kratzen ist an beiden Hebeln da. Wird wohl normal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter_Lustich (5. Januar 2018)

die beläge die mit meiner hope v4 kamen sind übrigens von galfer, hope gelabelt


----------



## bummel42 (5. Januar 2018)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> die beläge die mit meiner hope v4 kamen sind übrigens von galfer, hope gelabelt


Kurze Frage: Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2018)

Ist der Tech 3 Hebel eigentlich Ispec B kompatibel?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2018)

Google. Kennst‘? [emoji6]


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2018)

Ein ja oder nein wäre schneller geschrieben 

Hier im Thema finde ich nix. Und Google spuckt nur aus das Ispec geht. Aber nicht welches.


----------



## 3K-Power (5. Januar 2018)

I spec 2 gibt’s Adapter bei BC


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2018)

Ich fragte nach Ispec B nicht nach II


----------



## 3K-Power (5. Januar 2018)

Dann guck halt mal selber bei BC oder wo.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2018)

Bitte lies die Frage. Ick suche keinen Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luci_11 (5. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ist der Tech 3 Hebel eigentlich Ispec B kompatibel?


Nach 30 Sekunden findet Tante Goggle jenes: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/TECH3-Shifter-Mounts1.pdf
Hilft das ein wenig ?


----------



## 3K-Power (5. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Bitte lies die Frage. Ick suche keinen Adapter.



Was suchst denn dann? Oder was meinst wie da i spec dran passt?


----------



## Diddo (5. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ist der Tech 3 Hebel eigentlich Ispec B kompatibel?



Da "Ja" oder "Nein" sagen wäre schlicht falsch. Die Aufname ist I-Spec A und beim I-Spec B Schalthebel liegt das Material bei um ihn an einer Bremse mit I-Spec A zu befestigen.

Edit: Laut XT M8000 Anleitung nicht mehr, also den Hope-Weg nehmen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2018)

Top danke sehr!


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist nun der Fehler gewesen?


Hab ein Video gefunden, das genau mein Problem beschreibt. Er hat auch den Piston gewechselt und Ruhe war.






Mal ne andere Frage. Warum macht Hope keine schwarzen Stahlflex Leitungen. Die silbernen passen kaum an ein Bike. Einen schwarzen Pivot Bolt gibt es auch nicht. Schade eigentlich bei einer Bremse wo man fast alles farbig kaufen kann.


----------



## Peter_Lustich (6. Januar 2018)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie kommst du darauf?


steht hinten auf der trägerplatte des belages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2018)

Bremsen stehen jetzt im Bikemarkt. Ich habe mich doch dagegen entschieden.


----------



## bummel42 (9. Januar 2018)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> steht hinten auf der trägerplatte des belages


Danke.


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Ich wage mich heute an den Komplettservice meiner V4. Ich hoff ich stell mich nicht so an


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Ich wage mich heute an den Komplettservice meiner V4. Ich hoff ich stell mich nicht so an


Was heißt anstellen. Wenn du eine fehlerhafte Primärdichtung hast, kannst du entlüften wie du willst, das wird nix. Mit dem neuen Kolben ging das ja im Handumdrehen. Meine Trialzone hatte ich auch schon komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen in 0, nichts. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich auf der einen Fahrt gemerkt habe, dass mir die Tech 3 Griffe nix taugen, da der Widerstand zu groß ist und sie mir nicht so gut in der Hand liegen wie erhofft. Am Trialrad waren sie super, wenngleich ich auch da auf die Saint 810 gewechselt habe, wegen der größeren Power.

Weder die 810er noch die 820er Bremshebel sind aus Plastik. Weiß gar nicht, warum das hier geschrieben wurde. Magura ja, Shimano nein. Sie liegen gut in der Hand und laufen meines Erachtens weicher als die Tech 3.

Bzgl. des schleiffreien Einstellens. Jetzt, wo ich die Saint wieder dran habe, habe ich mir das hinten mal genauer angeschaut. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die PM Aufnahme minimal schief ist. Das macht bei einer Shimano Bremse nix aus, bei einer Hope mit dem geringeren Spalt schon.

Aufgrund der guten Bewertungen der Trickstuff Pumpen, habe ich mir mal selbige bestellt. Wenn die so sind, wie überall geschrieben, habe ich "the best of both worlds", mal abgesehen vom komplizierten Entlüften. 1. Der große Belagsabstand einer Saint + die Power 2. die Dosierbarkeit einer Hope + Verarbeitung und Ersatzteilversorgung (für den Griff).


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. Januar 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Ich wage mich heute an den Komplettservice meiner V4. Ich hoff ich stell mich nicht so an





niconj schrieb:


> Was heißt anstellen. Wenn du eine fehlerhafte Primärdichtung hast, kannst du entlüften wie du willst, das wird nix. Mit dem neuen Kolben ging das ja im Handumdrehen. Meine Trialzone hatte ich auch schon komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen in 0, nichts.



Vielleicht bezieht er sich gar nicht auf dich?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bezieht er sich gar nicht auf dich?


Stimmt. Kann sein. Sorry.


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Richtig! Vielleicht hätte ich auch das "so" weglassen sollen.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Ich wage mich heute an den Komplettservice meiner V4. Ich hoff ich stell mich nicht so an



Was heißt Komplettservice? Reine Interesse. Ich habe bei meinen Hopes noch nie einen Komplettservice gemacht.

Jedes Jahr neues DOT, Beläge und Scheiben nach Bedarf und ab und an etwas DOT auf die Kolben. Nothing else. Ist ein Dichtungswechsel oä echt nötig?[emoji848]

Freue mich auf Feedback 

VG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3K-Power (9. Januar 2018)

Nein. Nur wenn was defekt ist. 

Ich hab zb Service gemacht weil gebraucht gekauft und gut genutzt gewesen. Da kann man das mal machen wenn eh alles auf der werkbank liegt. Aber verbaut am Rad und funktionierend; warum da an den Dichtungen rum machen...!?


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Nein. Nur wenn was defekt ist.
> 
> Ich hab zb Service gemacht weil gebraucht gekauft und gut genutzt gewesen. Da kann man das mal machen wenn eh alles auf der werkbank liegt. Aber verbaut am Rad und funktionierend; warum da an den Dichtungen rum machen...!?



Dann ist ja gut. So habe ich das bisher auch immer gehalten und das hat gut geklappt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (9. Januar 2018)

Was man machen kann; mal die Geberkolben raus und auf einlaufspuren kontrollieren. Meine hatten einlaufspuren; genau da wo sich der Kolben an die Bohrung anlegt weil immer  etwas seitlich Druck ausgeübt wird. Ich weiß nicht wieviel diese Bremse schon erlebt hatte; kann mir aber vorstellen; wenn man den Kolben ab und an mal ne viertel Umdrehung dreht wird das sich nicht so punktuell einreiben und man bricht sich keinen ab.

Hab als Abhilfe testhalber die Kolben selber an besagten stellen mit Schleifvlies bearbeitet um alle spürbaren riefen zu beseitigen; muss sagen die sind besser (kratzen) als die testhalber eingesetzten neuen Kolben.

Was man noch tun kann; man entfernt die Kolben am
Sattel und reinigt mal die Sättel innen ordentlich; da kommt mit der Zeit (sicher auch je nach wartungszustand) jede Menge schmodder zusammen.

Dann die Kolben mit silikonfett wieder eingesetzt und die flutschen nur so; als wäre die Bremse neu


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Ja eigentlich wie @3K-Power schon geschrieben hat. Hab sie gebraucht gekauft und sie hat auch bis zuletzt 1a funktioniert nur is leider die hinter Leitung zu kurz (brauch so 170cm) fürs neue Bike. Und da dachte ich wenn ich schon die Leitung tauschen muss, wird einfach mal alles getauscht. Vorne/hinten und auch an den Hebeln (Tech Evo).


----------



## 3K-Power (9. Januar 2018)

Bei mir ist es auch die tech evo welche nen Service bekommen hat. Man bekommt ja alles und recht günstig. Hab auch die lagerbuchsen der Hebel getauscht; welches aber keine Besserung beim Spiel gebracht hat; obwohl die alten relativ ranzig aussahen. Kann man sich demnach selbst bei stark gebrauchten bremsen (wo schon viel Eloxal am Hebel fehlt) schenken.


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Gut zu wissen die hab ich nämlich nicht dazu. Gleich mal eine frage zum reinigen.

Kann ich da Bremsenreiniger nehmen? Oder gibt's was besseres?


----------



## 3K-Power (9. Januar 2018)

Ne normal bremsenreiniger. Da passiert nichts dabei. Es ist ja auch stark flüchtig und wirkt da keine Ewigkeit ein. Man löst halt den schmodder oder was sonst noch so dran ist. 

Wichtig ist halt das einsetzen der Teile mit silikonfett. Dazu isses ja auch da.

Fällt mir gerade so ein; das einlaufen der Geberkolben dürfte am tech3 Hebel weniger problematisch sein da hier die Sicherung des Kolbens umlaufend ausgeführt ist und dieser besser gegen seitliches verdrücken gesichert ist. Würd das trotzdem mal öffnen um mal zu schauen ob es da Handlungsbedarf gibt.


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Alles klar danke! Hab mir das Silikon Lube von Hope geordert. Das soll ja ganz gut sein.

Das mit dem Geberkolben werd ich mir dann auch mal ankuggen. Wer weiß wann ich das Teil wieder mal auseinander nehme


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Noch eine Frage 

Beim kompletten befüllen, also wenn alles leer ist, erst von unten nach oben, damit das System mal voll wird, oder gleich wie im Entlüftungsvideo, von oben nach unten?

Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Januar 2018)

Ganz klassisch: von oben nach unten.


----------



## DavidLV (9. Januar 2018)

Dann wird das so erledigt! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Januar 2018)

Grad gesehen.
Für die V4 gibt es an sofort die Power Beläge von Trickstuff.
Das erleichtert zumindest meine zukünftige Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Muckal (10. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Grad gesehen.
> Für die V4 gibt es an sofort die Power Beläge von Trickstuff.
> Das erleichtert zumindest meine zukünftige Kaufentscheidung.



Weil?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Weil?



Weil nicht bestellbar. DAS weckt hier die Begehrlichkeiten!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Januar 2018)

Ich finde die Beläge einfach gut, das war einer der Hemmschuhe ne Hope zu kaufen.


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Januar 2018)

Aha. Und wenn es von Trickstuff nichts für Hope gäbe was wär es dann geworden?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Januar 2018)

Nichts da ich momentan ne Zee fahre. Die Hope aber reizt mich halt einfach. Und nun noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (10. Januar 2018)

Also die Trickstuff Power+ gehen schon ganz gut. Hab die auch in ner Bremse drin. Gehen aber nicht besser als sinterbeläge.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Also die Trickstuff Power+ gehen schon ganz gut. Hab die auch in ner Bremse drin. Gehen aber nicht besser als sinterbeläge.


Die MÜSSEN besser gehen. 
Sind doch rot lackiert!


----------



## MrMapei (10. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die MÜSSEN besser gehen.
> Sind doch rot lackiert!


Wenn dem so ist, dann gehen sie besser, wenn sie schlechter gehen


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Januar 2018)

Das Auge bremst mit...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Januar 2018)

Autschn...


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Januar 2018)

Rapante, Rapante latte Hate date...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (10. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Also die Trickstuff Power+ gehen schon ganz gut. Hab die auch in ner Bremse drin. Gehen aber nicht besser als sinterbeläge.



Und für was sollen die dann gut sein?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Und für was sollen die dann gut sein?


Also ich finde sie besser als die Sinter (kann hier aber nur den Vergleich bei meiner Saint ziehen). Die Hope Sinter sind aber auch nicht schlecht und erstaunlich schnell eingebremst, bin die V4 ja nur einmal gefahren.


----------



## Muckal (10. Januar 2018)

Besser inwiefern?


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Januar 2018)

Die Hope Sinter beißen an der Hope ziemlich zu hatte ich das Gefühl. Die Trickstuff in meiner Direttissima beißen auch aber nicht so sehr, lassen sich aber besser dosieren.

Hab aber keine roten drin sondern welche mit so ner edelstahlträgerplatte. Power+ nennen die sich. Die normalen von Trickstuff waren Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (10. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Und für was sollen die dann gut sein?



Verschleiß der Scheibe und evtl geräuschentwicklung. Wobei mich beides nicht wirklich juckt.


----------



## Luci_11 (10. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Verschleiß der Scheibe und evtl geräuschentwicklung. Wobei mich beides nicht wirklich juckt.


Das juckt mich auch nicht.
Den Vorteil der organischen sehe ich definitiv im Ansprechverhalten/Bremsleistung, welche gleich konstant da ist bei niedriger Temperatur,
während die Sinter eine kurze Anwärmphase brauchen, um die volle Bremsleistung zu liefern und berechenbar zu sein.
Kommt darauf an, ob man darauf empfindlich ist oder nicht..
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die viel geringere Hitzeentwicklung. Damit ist man länger hitzestabil.
Wird diese Grenze öfters überschritten, dann sind die Sinter im Vorteil, weil sie länger Hitzestabil sind.
Somit kommt es sehr auf den Einsatzbereich an und den Kompromiss den man wählt. Alles zusammen kann man nie haben 
Trickstuff Scheiben mit Power Belägen funktionieren (für meinen Einsatzzweck - alles ausser DH pur) erstaunlich gut mit den Vorteilen der organischen Beläge ohne die Reserven der Sinter zu benötigen.
Die Marke der Bremszange dürfte dazu relativ wurscht sein.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Januar 2018)

Kaisers Bart: die Beläge sind doch eh nicht bestellbar.


----------



## MarkusLite (11. Januar 2018)

Sind lieferbar und habe sie eben für meine V4 vorne bestellt.
Fahre die Power schon hinten in der E4 mit Dächle Scheiben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Januar 2018)

MarkusLite schrieb:


> ...bestellt...



Über‘n Shop?


----------



## MarkusLite (11. Januar 2018)

Habe angerufen. 
Kommen die Tage in den Shop.


----------



## Peter_Lustich (11. Januar 2018)

Ich bestell meine Beläge immer bei DiscoBrakes. Je nach Bremse hat man eine Auswahl zwischen 5 versch. Compounds, und sie kosten 10Euros pro Paar. Je nach Land hat man free shipping.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Besser inwiefern?


Leiser und packen initial besser zu.


----------



## Alex1206 (11. Januar 2018)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> Ich bestell meine Beläge immer bei DiscoBrakes. Je nach Bremse hat man eine Auswahl zwischen 5 versch. Compounds, und sie kosten 10Euros pro Paar. Je nach Land hat man free shipping.



Kevlar oder Sinter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter_Lustich (11. Januar 2018)

http://www.metaget.com/i/discob/images/reviews/emarket/compounds_disc_wm_3.jpg


----------



## Luci_11 (11. Januar 2018)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> http://www.metaget.com/i/discob/images/reviews/emarket/compounds_disc_wm_3.jpg


Da wären die CeramicPro ja das gelbe vom Ei (wenn Verschleiss egal ist).
Was fehlt ist der temperaturabhängige Reibwert - sprich Ansprechverhalten und Temperaturstabilität, Verhalten bei Nässe und Schmutz,..
Und wie sind die eigenen Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Peter_Lustich (12. Januar 2018)

Meine Erfahrungen sind positiv, ich bestell meistens die Kevlar Beläge. Es ist aber auch nicht so dass ich jetzt zig andere Beläge hab zum vergleichen. Im Interweb findet man ein paar reviews über die Beläge von DiscoBrakes.


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Januar 2018)

Für V4 und E4 sind die Ceramic nicht gelistet.


Luci_11 schrieb:


> Da wären die CeramicPro ja das gelbe vom Ei (wenn Verschleiss egal ist).
> Was fehlt ist der temperaturabhängige Reibwert - sprich Ansprechverhalten und Temperaturstabilität, Verhalten bei Nässe und Schmutz,..
> Und wie sind die eigenen Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2018)

MarkusLite schrieb:


> Sind lieferbar und habe sie eben für meine V4 vorne bestellt.
> Fahre die Power schon hinten in der E4 mit Dächle Scheiben.


Ein kleiner Bericht zu dem Belägen wäre super wenn so sie drin hast.


----------



## nerc (19. Januar 2018)

Verzweifel gerade etwas am Entlüften meiner v4:
Mache gefühlt alles wie im offiziellen Video beschrieben und habe zusätzlich alle Kolben nach hinten geschoben. Mehrfach über den Ausgleichabehälter Sprit nachgefüllt und am Bremssattel nach bekannter Reihenfolgen wieder rausgelassen, *die Bremse baut aber einfach keinen Druck auf und lässt sich komplett durchdrücken.*
Habe kein Leck oder ähnliches gefunden. Bremse war davor dicht und hat super funktioniert. (musst kürzen und Zug innen verlegen)

Hat jmd. eine Idee was ich machen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Januar 2018)

Mehrmals schnell hintereinander pumpen bis ein bissl Druck kommt. Dann festhalten und unten öffnen (Hebel immer noch festhalten). Schließen, Hebel loslassem und wieder von vorn.
Wäre das, was mir spontan einfällt...

Edit: ggf. am Bite Point mal in die andere Richtung drehen. Hebel weg vom Lenker eingestellt?


----------



## nerc (19. Januar 2018)

Da kommt leider überhaupt nichts an Druck... Der Hebel steht so dass er sich bis zum Anschlag bewegen kann.

Was meinst du mit "am Bite Point in die andere Richtung drehen"?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Januar 2018)

Du hast zwei Einstellschrauben. Damit kannst Du doch den Leerweg des Hebels (Bite Point* -ist -meine ich- auch so dort eingelasert) einstellen. 
Und auch den Hebel so einstellen, das der möglichst weit vom Lenker weg einstellt ist und somit einen großen Hub hat.

Edit: bpc* und reach sind eingelasert:


----------



## nerc (19. Januar 2018)

Achso ja, habe ich schon so.. Bringt mich leider nicht weiter


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Januar 2018)

Zieht der Agb auch leer?!  Das einzige was mir spontan einfallen würde ist das die Dichtungen am Hebel im Eimer sind oder sich ein Span von der Produktion geblieben ist?!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Januar 2018)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Zieht der Agb auch leer?!  Das einzige was mir spontan einfallen würde ist das die Dichtungen am Hebel im Eimer sind oder sich ein Span von der Produktion geblieben ist?!



Hatte ich auch kurz überlegt. Aber anscheinend hat‘s ja vorher gepasst und erst nachdem die Leitung gewechselt wurde nimmer.

@nerc wo bist‘ her?


----------



## nerc (20. Januar 2018)

Hat endlich geklappt. Einen genauen Grund kann ich eigentlich nicht nennen. Ich bin mit dem Hebel wie @Robert-Ammersee vorgeschlagen hat ganz nach hinten, das hat sicherlich geholfen. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt. Ob es nur daran gelegen hat? Jedenfalls beisst die Bremse wieder 100%! Merci!


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo, wo bekomme ich die Sprengringe für die Reach/BPC-Schrauben?
Bzw. nach was muss ich suchen um Ersatz zu finden?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2018)

Sprengring (C-/E-Clip DIN 6799) bei der Google Bildersuche. Gibt verschiedene.
Siehst die





noch die richtige Grösse suchen.


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

Hat zufällig jemand noch die Grösse parat? 
Komme heute nicht mehr ans Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (21. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Hallo, wo bekomme ich die Sprengringe für die Reach/BPC-Schrauben?
> Bzw. nach was muss ich suchen um Ersatz zu finden?


https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-levers/hope-tech-3evo-lever-crescent-ring-6mm-/


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

@MrMapei beschde


----------



## Diddo (21. Januar 2018)

Mail an Hope. Entweder es gibt als Antwort die Ersatzteilnummer oder ne nette Frage nach deiner Adresse


----------



## Steve192 (21. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Hallo, wo bekomme ich die Sprengringe für die Reach/BPC-Schrauben?
> Bzw. nach was muss ich suchen um Ersatz zu finden?



Hier noch ein Shop: http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...3-Tech-Hebel-Einstellschraube-Sicherungsclip-

Hat sehr viele HOPE-Ersatzteile direkt auf Lager! Habe dort auch schon öfters bestellt und kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2018)

Warum bin ich nur so launisch. Ich habe mich entschieden, der Hope V4/E4 noch ein mal eine Chance zu geben. Dazu habe ich mir noch die Goodridge Stahlflex und schwarze Floating Disks geholt.  Ich werde berichten. Widerspricht sich zwar mit dem, was ich ein paar Seiten vorher schrieb, dass mir die Hope nicht passen, aber ich kann mich sicherlich dran gewöhnen. Mit der Saint bin ich zufrieden, optisch ist die Hope aber schon etwas schöner. 

Kann mir einer sagen ob die Hope Floating mit schwarzen oder silbernen Schrauben kommen?


----------



## EarlyUp (24. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob die Hope Floating mit schwarzen oder silbernen Schrauben kommen?



Bei mir waren sie silber. Aber für mich steht die Funktion klar im Vordergrund. Aussehen ist zweitrangig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2018)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Bei mir waren sie silber. Aber für mich steht die Funktion klar im Vordergrund. Aussehen ist zweitrangig.


Ja klar. Silber funktioniert auch. Dennoch finde ich es schade, dass Hope hier auf silber setzt und selbst die Stealth Bremsen mit silbernen Stahlflex kommen. Auf meine Frage hin, warum sie hier nicht schwarz anbieten wurde mir gesagt, dass der Lieferant seiner Zeit keine gleichbleibenden Töne halten konnte und sie so einfach silber genommen haben und dabei blieben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Januar 2018)

Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Fertig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Fertig.


Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Coole Idee. Naja... die Goodridge in sw. sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (24. Januar 2018)

Warum nicht einfach die Kunststoffleitung lassen?


----------



## Muckal (24. Januar 2018)

Weil die V4 i.d.R. Mit Stahlflex kommt.


----------



## DavidLV (24. Januar 2018)

Und warum dann die goodrigde?


----------



## Diddo (24. Januar 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Und warum dann die goodrigde?



Weil er eine schwarze Stahlflex-Bremsleitung haben möchte, vermute ich einfach mal.


----------



## DavidLV (25. Januar 2018)

Ahh das leuchtet ein


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Weil er eine schwarze Stahlflex-Bremsleitung haben möchte, vermute ich einfach mal.





DavidLV schrieb:


> Ahh das leuchtet ein



Und weil er (also ich) eine Meise hat. Es sind die schwarzen Kunststoffleitungen verbaut. Das war ein gutes Angebot für beide Bremsen und ich habe zugeschlagen. Eigentlich wollte ich sie verkaufen aber ich mag Hope halt auch irgendwie und wenn ich die fahre, dann eben mit den „derDruckpunktwirddadurchfester“* Bremsleitungen.

*Wenngleich ich mir hier sicher bin, dass man kaum einen Unterschied merkt. Bei meiner Saint ist es nicht der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Und weil er (also ich) eine Meise hat. Es sind die schwarzen Kunststoffleitungen verbaut. Das war ein gutes Angebot für beide Bremsen und ich habe zugeschlagen. Eigentlich wollte ich sie verkaufen aber ich mag Hope halt auch irgendwie und wenn ich die fahre, dann eben mit den „derDruckpunktwirddadurchfester“* Bremsleitungen.
> 
> *Wenngleich ich mir hier sicher bin, dass man kaum einen Unterschied merkt. Bei meiner Saint ist es nicht der Fall.


Gerade die Goodridge verbaut. Immer wieder geil die Verarbeitung und die Handhabung der Züge. Blödes Geraffel mit den Oliven anderer Hersteller, wobei da Hope eigentlich schon ganz cool ist, da man das Zeug wieder verwenden kann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Januar 2018)

Gibt es bei reiner Hope Ausstattung (Floating + Sinter) auch dieses Gurgeln, welches ich bei den Trickstuff Power Belägen mit HD Scheiben bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten habe?


----------



## DAKAY (27. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es bei reiner Hope Ausstattung (Floating + Sinter) auch dieses Gurgeln, welches ich bei den Trickstuff Power Belägen mit HD Scheiben bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten habe?


Ich fahre Floating mit den original organischen Belägen, ohne Gurgeln


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es bei reiner Hope Ausstattung (Floating + Sinter) auch dieses Gurgeln, welches ich bei den Trickstuff Power Belägen mit HD Scheiben bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten habe?



Ja, gibt es. Das “Arbeistgeräusch” mit Sinterbelägen ist halt deutlich präsenter. Unabhängig von der Scheibe


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich fahre Floating mit den original organischen Belägen, ohne Gurgeln





Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Das “Arbeistgeräusch” mit Sinterbelägen ist halt deutlich präsenter. Unabhängig von der Scheibe
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wie schlagen sich denn die organischen Hope ggü den gesinterten?


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2018)

Ich habe keinen Vergleich, empfinde die Organischen in meinem Fall aber für ausreichend.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Januar 2018)

So. V4 mit 203mm Floating vorn ist montiert. Schleiffrei ging es aber nur mit zurechtbiegen der Scheibe. Mal sehen, wie es sich auf der ersten Ausfahrt gestaltet.

edit: Wie erwartet, war die Bremse nicht mehr schleiffrei nach den ersten Bremsungen des Einbremsens. Power ist aber schon ganz ordentlich.

Was mich verwunderte ist die Lautstärke. Entweder ist da was auf die Beläge gekommen oder es ist eine ungünstige Kombi. Sie sind bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit bei einer Vollbremsung sehr laut, bremsen aber gut. Hab noch mal alles sauber gemacht und die Beläge abgeschliffen. Mal sehen ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Januar 2018)

Eureka! Ich habe hinten noch einmal die E4 verbaut und sie war tatsächlich in 5 Minuten perfekt zentriert und schleiffrei. Vielleicht lag es doch an der Trickstuff Scheibe. Die Hope floating scheint hier besser zu passen. 

Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Am Freitag kann ich dann berichten. Ich habe jeweils die organischen Pads verbaut.


----------



## Fail (31. Januar 2018)

Kurze Frage, wollte jetzt nicht die 93 Seiten durchlesen und in der Suche nix gefunden.

Werde mir vermutlich die tech 3 v4 zulegen und möchte um die Anschaffungskosten klein zu halten, meine sram Guide Bremsscheiben weiter benutzen. Zumindest vorerst.

Geht das, bzw bremst das?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2018)

Ja, macht aber wenig Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fail (1. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ja, macht aber wenig Sinn.



Kannst du das konkretisieren? Für mich ist Scheibe erstmal Scheibe...


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

Fail schrieb:


> Kannst du das konkretisieren? Für mich ist Scheibe erstmal Scheibe...


Weil man hier die Meinung vertritt, dass die V4 nur mit der Vented Disk gefahren werden darf/kann.  Die Sram Scheibe wird auch gehen. Zieh sie mal mit Schleifpapier ab und dann einbremsen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2018)

Fail schrieb:


> Kannst du das konkretisieren? Für mich ist Scheibe erstmal Scheibe...



Du verschenkst das Potential (Standfestigkeit) der V4.

Bremsen ist die Umwandlung von kinetischer in thermische Energie. Ist wie mit Wasser und Salz: in einer bestimmten Menge Wasser lässt sich nur eine bestimmte Menge Salz lösen. 
Hast Du mehr Salz (hier: kinetische Energie), brauchst Du mehr Wasser (Material an der Bremsscheibe, welches Temperatur aufnehmen kann).
Ist die Scheibe ‚temperaturgesättigt‘ und kann keine weitere Hitze mehr aufnehmen, kann die kinetische Energie nicht mehr ausreichend umwandelt werden. 
Es kommt es zu Fading und Ausfall der Bremse.

Hoffe, es war verständlich erklärt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du verschenkst das Potential (Standfestigkeit) der V4.
> 
> Bremsen ist die Umwandlung von kinetischer in thermische Energie. Ist wie mit Wasser und Salz: in einer bestimmten Menge Wasser lässt sich nur eine bestimmte Menge Salz lösen.
> Hast Du mehr Salz (hier: kinetische Energie), brauchst Du mehr Wasser (Material an der Bremsscheibe, welches Temperatur aufnehmen kann).
> ...


Aber ehe es zu Fading kommt, muss man auch bei Sram Scheiben sehr sehr lange die Bremsen schleifen lassen.

"_The only aspect which we feel could be improved upon is the vented rotor. It's heavy, and for the vast majority of users, not worth the extra expense."

Quelle._


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Weil man hier die Meinung vertritt, dass die V4 nur mit der Vented Disk gefahren werden darf/kann.  Die Sram Scheibe wird auch gehen. Zieh sie mal mit Schleifpapier ab und dann einbremsen.


Die Meinung stammt von mir.

Ich hatte damals AVID Scheiben von der Code übergangsweise mit meiner Saint Bremse benutzt. Das hat mit neuen Belägen nicht funktioniert. Die AVID Scheiben waren/sind dicker und passen daher mit neuen Shimano Belägen z.b. nicht in ZEE/Saint/XT usw.

Ob nun die GUIDE Scheibe auch dicker ist oder ob die die Maße der Hope/Shimano Scheiben hat kann ich nicht sagen.
Falls es aber mit neuen Belägen schleift dann könnte es daran liegen. Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt falls du dann auf Fehlersuche gehen musst. btw. habe ich demnächst 2x Hope Discs mit blauem Spider zu verkaufen. Quasi fast neu weil nur kurz am Rad und nun Scheiben mit dem schwarzen Spider drankommen. 203 und 183 6 Loch.


----------



## Fail (1. Februar 2018)

Danke für die antworten, haben mir geholfen.
Werde die Scheiben mal leicht anschleifen und dann probieren wie es klappt.

Über kurz oder lang sollen eh die hope Scheiben kommen, allerdings mit schwarzem Stern, aber danke für das Angebot.

Weiss zufällig noch jemand ob der bremssattel Adapter der Guide an den der v4 passt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

Fail schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten, haben mir geholfen.
> Werde die Scheiben mal leicht anschleifen und dann probieren wie es klappt.
> 
> Über kurz oder lang sollen eh die hope Scheiben kommen, allerdings mit schwarzem Stern, aber danke für das Angebot.
> ...


Passt. Nur mit Hope Scheiben könnte es Probleme bekommen. 

@Schuffa87 Warum sollten die Scheiben zu dick sein. Auch die Trickstuff HD mit ihren 2.05mm dicke passen in die Saint ohne Probleme und auch bei der Hope V4/E4 passen sie.


----------



## Muckal (1. Februar 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Die Meinung stammt von mir.
> 
> Ich hatte damals AVID Scheiben von der Code übergangsweise mit meiner Saint Bremse benutzt. Das hat mit neuen Belägen nicht funktioniert. Die AVID Scheiben waren/sind dicker und passen daher mit neuen Shimano Belägen z.b. nicht in ZEE/Saint/XT usw.
> 
> ...



Komisch, ich fahre eine Zee mit Avid G2CS Scheiben. Die V4 bin ich mit Magura Storm gefahren. Hat gebremst und tut es immer noch, zu meinen schwersten Zeiten auch mal über 90kg fahrfertig am DH Bike. 

@Fail: mach mal mit deinen Guide Scheiben, es wird ziemlich sicher funktionieren.


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Passt. Nur mit Hope Scheiben könnte es Probleme bekommen.
> 
> @Schuffa87 Warum sollten die Scheiben zu dick sein. Auch die Trickstuff HD mit ihren 2.05mm dicke passen in die Saint ohne Probleme und auch bei der Hope V4/E4 passen sie.





Muckal schrieb:


> Komisch, ich fahre eine Zee mit Avid G2CS Scheiben. Die V4 bin ich mit Magura Storm gefahren. Hat gebremst und tut es immer noch, zu meinen schwersten Zeiten auch mal über 90kg fahrfertig am DH Bike.
> 
> @Fail: mach mal mit deinen Guide Scheiben, es wird ziemlich sicher funktionieren.



Ich hab nie behauptet dass es bei ihm nicht funktioniert. Ich kann nur wiedergeben wie das damals bei mir war mit AVID Scheibe und Shimano Sattel. Die Sättel waren auch korrekt entlüftet und die Kolben waren auch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (1. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt, bei mir geht das einwandfrei mit Zee/G2 und wenn ich mich recht entsinne damals auch mit der SLX/G2. Warum sollte das auch nicht gehen?


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Februar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei mir geht das einwandfrei mit Zee/G2 und wenn ich mich recht entsinne damals auch mit der SLX/G2. Warum sollte das auch nicht gehen?


Laut AVID/SRAM sind die Scheiben minimal dicker.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Laut AVID/SRAM sind die Scheiben minimal dicker.


Aber nicht so dick wie die Trickstuff.


----------



## Diddo (1. Februar 2018)

In ne V4 passen doch auch die vented Discs. Die sind >3mm dick.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2018)

Sry Männers aber ein wenig nachdenken..... WIe soll ne scheibe zu dick sein wenn die Kolben weit genug zurück gehen? Spaltmaß ist immer das selbe dank der Belagnachstellung


----------



## Muckal (1. Februar 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Sry Männers aber ein wenig nachdenken..... WIe soll ne scheibe zu dick sein wenn die Kolben weit genug zurück gehen? Spaltmaß ist immer das selbe dank der Belagnachstellung



Ach, ist das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ach, ist das so?


Ist so ja. Oder meinst der Quadkolben macht auf einmal einen anderen Weg?


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ist so ja. Oder meinst der Quadkolben macht auf einmal einen anderen Weg?


Hat mich auch gewundert. Wenn scheiben nicht durch passen, hat das andere Beweggründe. In jedem Falle passen in die V4 alle möglichen Scheiben rein. Ob man nun die Vented braucht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber wer mit einer Sram Scheibe/Bremse den Berg ohne Fading runter kommt, tut das auch mit selbiger Scheibe und ner V4.


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hat mich auch gewundert. Wenn scheiben nicht durch passen, hat das andere Beweggründe. In jedem Falle passen in die V4 alle möglichen Scheiben rein. Ob man nun die Vented braucht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber wer mit einer Sram Scheibe/Bremse den Berg ohne Fading runter kommt, tut das auch mit selbiger Scheibe und ner V4.


In die V4 passen wohl so ziemlich alle Scheiben rein, stimmt.
Die Aussage, das die AVID Scheibe dicker ist kam vom sram Mensch den mein Händler/Mech angerufen hat. War auch nur eine Übergangslösung und ich hab paar alte Beläge benutzt und tutti war. Könnt ihr mir nun glauben oder nicht, iss mir relativ egal. Ich kann nur wiedergeben was der Typen am Tele gesagt hat und was wir festgestellt hatten.

Edit:/ Die Scheibe war auch nicht krumm. Hat einfach permanent brutal geschliffen. Musste man richtig drücken um das Rad bewegen zu können.

Zusammenfassend: Fahr in der V4 die Scheibe die du noch hast bis du die Hope bekommst. Passt alles.


----------



## Muckal (1. Februar 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ist so ja. Oder meinst der Quadkolben macht auf einmal einen anderen Weg?



Ich meine, dass in eine Zee nahezu jede nicht schwimmende Scheibe rein passt. In die V4 sollte jede erhältliche Scheibe passen,zumindest von der Dicke her. 

Ich kenn keinen Quadkolben. Nur nen Kolben und nen Quadring, was aussagt,dass der Ring einen quadratischen Querschnitt hat. Das heißt aber nicht, dass nicht irgendeine Firma das so bezeichnet. 

Kurz, wir sind schon der selben Meinung.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass in eine Zee nahezu jede nicht schwimmende Scheibe rein passt. In die V4 sollte jede erhältliche Scheibe passen,zumindest von der Dicke her.
> 
> Ich kenn keinen Quadkolben. Nur nen Kolben und nen Quadring, was aussagt,dass der Ring einen quadratischen Querschnitt hat. Das heißt aber nicht, dass nicht irgendeine Firma das so bezeichnet.
> 
> Kurz, wir sind schon der selben Meinung.


Es geht ja um die Stärke des Bremsringes..... Was schwimmend gelagerte scheiben betrifft muss man natürlich gesondert testen 
Sorry und ja meine natürlich quadringe ^^


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

Leute, zur info:
In eine Saint passt die shimano Scheibe mit neuen shimano Belägen mit per shimano bleedblock zurückgedrückten Kolben so rein, dass der vorgesehene leerweg passt.
Shimano Scheiben sind 1.85 mm dick.
Trickstuff hd Scheibe ist 2.05 mm dick. Damit und mit neuen power Belägen und mit voll zurückgedrückten Kolben ist der leerweg bereits am Limit bzw. sogar etwas kleiner als vorgesehen, soweit ich das festgestellt habe.
Wieviel Platz bei E4 und V4 ist, weiß ich nicht.


Sent from mobile.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2018)

Ist das nicht schön wenn der leerweg kleiner wird?


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Leute, zur info:
> In eine Saint passt die shimano Scheibe mit neuen shimano Belägen mit per shimano bleedblock zurückgedrückten Kolben so rein, dass der vorgesehene leerweg passt.
> Shimano Scheiben sind 1.85 mm dick.
> Trickstuff hd Scheibe ist 2.05 mm dick. Damit und mit neuen power Belägen und mit voll zurückgedrückten Kolben ist der leerweg bereits am Limit bzw. sogar etwas kleiner als vorgesehen, soweit ich das festgestellt habe.
> ...


Geht aber trotzdem ohne Probleme.


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ist das nicht schön wenn der leerweg kleiner wird?



Ja, kurzfristig, aber mit etwas Abnutzung der Beläge stellst dann laufend die griffweite nach - bei DRT mit Imbus den man ja immer dabei hat 


Sent from mobile.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2018)

So viel Halbwissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> So viel Halbwissen...


Hast du das auf meinen Kommentar bezogen ?
Wenn ja, dann denk mal nach .. ansonst vergiss diesen post.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2018)

Deiner war einer davon. Da muss ich nix nachdenken: ich weiss, wie eine hydraulische Bremse funktioniert.

So


Luci_11 schrieb:


> ... mit etwas Abnutzung der Beläge stellst dann laufend die griffweite nach ...


jedenfalls nicht.

Oder hattest‘ nur den Ironie-Smiley vergessen?


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Ja, kurzfristig, aber mit etwas Abnutzung der Beläge stellst dann laufend die griffweite nach - bei DRT mit Imbus den man ja immer dabei hat
> 
> 
> Sent from mobile.



Das war eigentlich allgemein geäußert. Meines Wissens versuchen die Hersteller den leerweg so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Und der leerweg bleibt gleich egal welche Abnutzung.


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Geht aber trotzdem ohne Probleme.


Richtig, keine Probleme, da der Luftspalt noch immer ausreicht. Ist aber kleiner initial damit und man muss idealerweise die Griffweite dann nachjustieren bis etwa 0.1mm oder weniger vom neuen Bremsbelag weg sind und die Autonachstellung zu greifen beginnt und sich der übliche Leerweg einstellt - um es genau zu nehmen. Ich mache das, weil ich es spüre und den Druckpunkt ziemlich genau an einer Stelle haben will und gewohnt bin.

@Robert-Ammersee : dies ist die Erklärung von oben extra für dich.
Über Autonachstellung brauchen wir nicht diskutieren !! d.h. das ist klaro und basics.


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich allgemein geäußert. Meines Wissens versuchen die Hersteller den leerweg so gering wie möglich zu halten.
> 
> Und der leerweg bleibt gleich egal welche Abnutzung.


Sorry, du hast mich auch nicht verstanden !!
Autonachstellung ist klar.
Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass ein Bremssattel nicht dick genug sein kann, wenn man dickere Beläge und/oder eine dickere Scheibe als Original-Material einbaut und damit verringert sich initial der vorgesehene Leerweg. Das ist mit der Kombi. die ich oben beschrieben habe etwas der Fall.
Jetzt Klar ?

Ad Leerweg diverser Hersteller: den kennen wir in der Regel auch und auch die Vor- und Nachteile davon..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> ... wenn man dickere Beläge und/oder eine dickere Scheibe als Original-Material einbaut und damit verringert sich initial der vorgesehene Leerweg. ...


Wie gesagt: so funktioniert’s nicht. Wenn Du mit neuen Belägen/dickeren Scheiben einen anderen Leerweg hast, stimmt was nicht.

Bzw.: bei welcher Bremse soll das so sein?


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Februar 2018)

Ich hab das schon verstanden was du gemeint hast.


----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: so funktioniert’s nicht. Wenn Du mit neuen Belägen/dickeren Scheiben einen anderen Leerweg hast, stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Bzw.: bei welcher Bremse soll das so sein?


Shimano Saint + Trickstuff Dächle HD + Power+ Beläge Neuzustand.
Hope Tech3 V4 / E4 / X2


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Shimano Saint + Trickstuff Dächle HD + Power+ Beläge Neuzustand.
> ...



Ok, Ölbremsen kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, kann‘s aber auch nicht nachvollziehen...wobei man ja immer wieder was von Shimano und wandernder Druckpunkt liest. 

Bei der Hope (guckst Du Threadtitel!? [emoji6] ) ist es jedenfalls nicht so, wie von Dir beschrieben. Würde mich auch extrem irritieren, wenn ich den Belagverschleiss mechanisch nachstellen müsste.

Machst‘ das beim Auto/Motorrad auch? Am Pedal nachstellen weil der Belag verschleisst? Nicht!? 
Aber beim Rad ‚normal‘ für Dich? Coole Sache das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luci_11 (1. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ok, Ölbremsen kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, kann‘s aber auch nicht nachvollziehen...wobei man ja immer wieder was von Shimano und wandernder Druckpunkt liest.
> 
> Bei der Hope (guckst Du Threadtitel!? [emoji6] ) ist es jedenfalls nicht so, wie von Dir beschrieben.


Bei Shimano ist der Sattel eben ziemlich eng auf original Material abgestimmt, aber kein Problem wenn man was etwas dickeres einbaut um ca. 0.2mm, dann schleift noch immer nix wegen dem initial grossen Leerweg, der aber etwas aufgefressen wird.
Darauf wollte ich hinweisen, da es ja um die E4 ging bei Niconj bei Einbau dickerer Scheiben - soweit ich mich richtig erinnere.
Die kenne ich auch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Somit wäre die Frage von Niconj durch deine Antwort beantwortet oder ?..


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2018)

ÖHHMM da hat wohl jemand nen Schleifkultur  Und traut dem Hitzemanagment null zu ?! Das pic is drüben im" Zeigt her eure Enduros " Fred aufgetaucht .


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Februar 2018)

Sieht kagge aus aber wenn es funktioniert.

Apropos funktionieren. Meine V4/E4 Kombi läuft nach dem Einbremsen und der ersten Ausfahrt schleiffrei und super leise. Ich fahre die Organischen Beläge und selbst bei Nässe sind sie anfangs nicht so laut wie die Trickstuff Power+/HD Scheibe Kombi. Auch dieses Gurgeln ist nicht vorhanden, einzig ein sehr leises hochfrequentes Quietschen, wenn man langsam fährt. Finde ich aber nicht störend.

Beide Druckpunkte sind sehr definiert und die Power ist auch schon vollkommen i.O. Ich denke da geht noch mehr, wenn ich sie erst einmal richtig eingefahren habe. Ich bin froh, dass ich der Bremse noch mal eine Chance gegeben habe. 

Was mich am meisten freut ist die Tatsache, dass das elendige Klingeln, welches ich bei der Trickstuff HD Scheibe auf der Straße hatte weg ist. Das war sowohl mit der Saint als auch mit der Hope. Komisch eigentlich, denn der Abstand der Beläge zur Scheibe ist ja nicht anders. Vielleicht bauen sie auch höher im Durchmesser und kommen an die Belagsfeder dran...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Februar 2018)

Das Klingeln kommt von den Reifenstollen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das Klingeln kommt von den Reifenstollen.


Ja gut, zwischen Maxxis Ardent und Conti MKII gab es tatsächlich einen Unterschied aber das Klingeln habe ich mit Hope oder Shimano Scheiben nicht. Nur mit den Trickstuff.


----------



## Luci_11 (2. Februar 2018)

@niconj:
Die Dächle HD Scheiben sind um 0.2 mm dicker als die Hope - richtig ?
Höchstwahrscheinlich kommt das Klingeln davon, dass sie im Spalt des Hope und Shimano Sattels streifen = Klingeln.
Das habe ich bei der Saint mit den Dächle HD Scheiben auch, wenn ich nicht exakt mittig im Spalt des Sattels ausrichte.
Wenn der Spalt des Hope Sattels nicht kleiner als der Spalt des Saint Sattels ist, dann müsstest du die Dächle HD auch mit der E4 klingelfrei bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja gut, zwischen Maxxis Ardent und Conti MKII gab es tatsächlich einen Unterschied aber das Klingeln habe ich mit Hope oder Shimano Scheiben nicht. Nur mit den Trickstuff.



Da überlagern sich die Schwingungen von Reifen und Scheibe. Wenn die Scheibe eine andere Masse hat, braucht die auch eine andere Anregung um in‘s Schwingen zu kommen. Da gibt‘s eben günstige und ungünstige Paarungen.

Physik halt... [emoji6]


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da überlagern sich die Schwingungen von Reifen und Scheibe. Wenn die Scheibe eine andere Masse hat, braucht die auch eine andere Anregung um in‘s Schwingen zu kommen. Da gibt‘s eben günstige und ungünstige Paarungen.
> 
> Physik halt... [emoji6]


Die Scheibe klirrt doch nicht, weil sie ins Schwingen gelangt. Die klirrt, weil sie irgendwo gegenstößt. Ich gehe da mit @Luci_11


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... Meine V4/E4 Kombi läuft [...] schleiffrei ...



Woher dann der Unterschied bei verschiedenen Reifen? [emoji6]

Klebst mal testweise Gaffatape o.ä. um die Stege. Wenn‘s dann immer noch klingelt, hat @Luci_11 Recht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Woher dann der Unterschied bei verschiedenen Reifen? [emoji6]
> 
> Klebst mal testweise Gaffatape o.ä. um die Stege. Wenn‘s dann immer noch klingelt, hat @Luci_11 Recht.


Ich fahre doch jetzt Hope Floating.  Der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Reifen ist doch zu erklären. Bei einem vibriert das HR mehr und die Scheibe kommt öfter an den Bremssattel, beim anderen eben weniger. Dass die Scheibe ohne Berührung so metallisch klirrt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Und jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke. Das Klirren war am Vorderrad mal sehr stark und am HR weniger. Nach dem Umbau auf Hope und zurück zur Shimano, war es nur noch hinten. Reifen blieben beide male gleich.

Wie dem auch sei, nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt mit den V4/E4 bin ich sehr angetan und hoffe, dass die Geräuschkulisse sich nicht ändert. Die organischen Beläge von Hope sind doch recht gut und für mich vorerst ausreichend. Bin gestern S2-S3 gefahren und alles war im Lot.


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Februar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

bin aktuell nicht happy mit meiner E4 und denke darüber nach auf die V4 aufzurüsten (auch andere Marken sind im Gespräch). Nun die Frage ob die V4 deutlich mehr Power hat wie die E4. Mir geht es vor allem um die VR-Bremse. Konnte die V4 leider noch nicht testen.

Danke.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

‚Deutlich‘ sicher nicht...schon gesinterte Beläge probiert?


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Februar 2018)

Bisher die originalen drinnen. Welche Beläge verwendet ihr für mehr Bremskraft?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auch die originalen drin. Aber davon die gesinterte . [emoji6]


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Bisher die originalen drinnen. Welche Beläge verwendet ihr für mehr Bremskraft?


Oder du probierst mal die Trickstuff Power sind organisch aber haben das, was der Name sagt. Sind nur (laut meiner Erfahrung) etwas lauter. D.h. die organischen Hope haben ein hochfrequentes leises Quietschen, als Arbeitsgeräusch, die Trickstuff ein Gurgeln.


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Februar 2018)

Gibt es das auch in Leise?? Ich mag es gerne wenn die Bremsen ruhig sind und einfach beißen wenn ich es möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

Keine Experimente: gesinterte. Original von Hope.[emoji6]

Wenn Du das Forum verfolgst, schreiben sehr viele, dass die Hope erst mit den gesinterten Belägen die volle Performance liefert. 
Ich fahre an drei Rädern die Hope mit gesinterten Belägen. Ohne Bremsgeräusche.



niconj schrieb:


> ... die Scheibe kommt öfter an den Bremssattel, ... Die organischen Beläge von Hope sind doch recht gut ...



Scheibe kommt beim Fahren an den BremsSATTEL(!), fährt selber organische HOPE(!)-Beläge...da weisst‘ ja, was hier ein Tip wert ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Keine Experimente: gesinterte. Original von Hope.[emoji6]
> 
> Wenn Du das Forum verfolgst, schreiben sehr viele, dass die Hope erst mit den gesinterten Belägen die volle Performance liefert.


Laut dem, was ich von den Hope Gesinterten erlebt habe, kann das durchaus stimmen. Ich habe sie eingebremst von 30-5 ein paar mal und dann war die Power schon krass (vorn V4). Die Organischen habe ich nach Hope Anleitung eingebremst und sie sind auch schon recht kraftvoll, kommen aber noch nicht an die Gesinterten ran. Da die Organischen aber flüsterleise sind im vergleich zu den Gesinterten*, lasse ich sie vorerst drin.

*Vielleicht liegt die Geräuschkulisse auch daran, dass ich die Gesinterten anders eingebremst habe. Ich werde, sollte mir die Power der Organischen ungenügend erscheinen, wechseln und noch mal nach Hope einbremsen. Vorher natürlich etwas abschleifen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... noch mal nach Hope einbremsen. Vorher natürlich etwas abschleifen.



Ganz ehrlich: lass Deine ‚Tips‘ einfach stecken.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Februar 2018)

Hier wurden mal Beläge von Überbike bestellt, wie sind die Erfahrungen mit denen?
Wäre das evtl. noch ein Tip

Ich habe die Beläge selbst als Reserve hier liegen, bin aber mit den Original Organischen soweit zufrieden (E4 bei 70kg fahrfertig am AM/Enduroratt) und werde diese erst mal runterfahren.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> *Vielleicht liegt die Geräuschkulisse auch daran, dass ich die Gesinterten anders eingebremst habe. Ich werde, sollte mir die Power der Organischen ungenügend erscheinen, wechseln und noch mal nach Hope einbremsen. Vorher natürlich etwas abschleifen.



???




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Februar 2018)

Was mich bei den Sinterbelägen immer sehr gestört hat, war dieser Bereich, in dem die Bremse noch nicht gut bremst, bis etwas Temperatur da ist. Ich will genau einschätzen können, wie viel Bremskraft jetzt da ist und nicht erstmal antippen, damit es bremst. Ich habe das gleiche Verhalten mit verschiedenen Scheiben inkl. Hope festgestellt und bin jetzt bei Uberbike Race Matrix und Magura Storm Scheiben (Beläge sind wichtiger) gelandet. Verschleiß ist in Ordnung, Bremskraft super und immer verlässlich gleich. Macht man die Kolben dann alle paar Monate mit dem Silikonöl gängig, hat man man eine perfekte Bremse. Ich hatte vorher schon ernsthaft überlegt, die Bremse runter zu werfen. Bei den Sinterbelägen hat mich auch gestört, das bei heftigen und langen Abfahrten im Park die Bremse so warm wurde, das die Hebel weg gewandert sind. Das ist mit den Uberbike vorbei (offensichtlich schlechte Wärmeleitung im positiven Sinne).

Bevor du die E4 gegen V4 tauschst, probiere einfach mal andere Beläge aus, das ist wohl am günstigsten.

Also dann, Kette rechts!

Edit: Ich fahre V4

@DAKAY Uberbike...


----------



## DAKAY (3. Februar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> @DAKAY Uberbike...


Das stimmt
Überbiker bin ja ich


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: lass Deine ‚Tips‘ einfach stecken.


Mit feinem Schleifpapier? Warum nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Mit feinem Schleifpapier? Warum nicht.



Ist ja leider nicht der einzige von Dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (3. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Mit feinem Schleifpapier? Warum nicht.



Warum doch? Jetzt mal im Ernst. Hast du jemals einen KFZ Mechaniker gesehen, der Bremsbeläge anschleift. Es gibt keinen, wirklich keinen plausiblen Grund. Knall die Beläge in den Caliper, gib Gas und lang 10x voll rein. Danach ist das Thema [emoji736] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2018)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Warum doch? Jetzt mal im Ernst. Hast du jemals einen KFZ Mechaniker gesehen, der Bremsbeläge anschleift. Es gibt keinen, wirklich keinen plausiblen Grund. Knall die Beläge in den Caliper, gib Gas und lang 10x voll rein. Danach ist das Thema [emoji736]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Kenne ich auch so aber Hope schreibt was anderes ins Manual.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch so aber Hope schreibt was anderes ins Manual.



Link?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Link?


Klick.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Klick.



Mein Englisch ist anscheinend nicht gut genug: ich finde da nix wo steht, dass man Beläge anschmirgeln soll.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mein Englisch ist anscheinend nicht gut genug: ich finde da nix wo steht, dass man Beläge anschmirgeln soll.


Genau, das einzige abrasive Verfahren, das genannt wird: "TIP! If pads are contaminated, DO NOT REUSE or attempt to file the surfaces down. Discard and refit new!" 
Frei übersetzt: Tip: Wenn die Beläge verschmutzt sind, diese nicht mehr verwenden oder die Oberläche abfeilen/abschleifen. Wegwerfen und neue montieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (3. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mein Englisch ist anscheinend nicht gut genug: ich finde da nix wo steht, dass man Beläge anschmirgeln soll.



Ich lese da auch nix von feinem Schleifpapier...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Februar 2018)

Das meine ich doch nicht. Ich meine das was dort zum Einfahren gesagt wird. Also nicht von 30 auf 5 km/h.

Abschmirgeln in Form einer 8 auf einer geraden Unterlage wenn z.b. die Beläge verglast sind. Ich rede nicht von Kontamination und sehe beim Abschmirgeln auch nix gefährliches. Man trägt ja nur eine minimale Schicht ab. Danach sind die Beläge wieder auf Status Quo.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Februar 2018)

Erst schreibst in #2379 das Du (eingefahrene?) Beläge abschmirgeln willst weil‘s angeblich so in der Anleitung steht...jetzt meinst‘ was anderes?



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: lass Deine ‚Tips‘ einfach stecken.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Erst schreibst in #2379 das Du (eingefahrene?) Beläge abschmirgeln willst weil‘s angeblich so in der Anleitung steht...jetzt meinst‘ was anderes?


Zeig mir wo ich geschrieben habe, dass das mit dem Schleifpapier im Manual steht. Martin schrieb dass ich die Beläge reinhauen und dann 10x reinpacken soll. Darauf hin schrieb ich dass ich das auch so kenne Hope aber im Manual was anderes schreibt. Ich schrieb ebenfalls weiter oben, dass ich die Beläge (so wie von Martin gesagt) eingebremst hatte, aber nicht so viel Erfolg hatte damit. Das Einbremsen nach Hope werde ich dann probieren wenn ich mit der Power der Organischen nicht zufrieden sein sollte. Ich habe mit dem Abschleifen gute Erfahrungen gemacht, besonders bei verglasten Belägen und da das mit feinem Schleifpapier auch nicht sicherheitsrelevant ist, finde ich das als Tip nicht schlimm. 

Ich weiß nicht wo jetzt dein Proben ist Robert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Februar 2018)

Lies mal ab #2385 und versuche, den Sinnzusammenhang nachzuvollziehen. [emoji6]
Ich hab Deinen Themenwechsel jedenfalls nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> *Vielleicht liegt die Geräuschkulisse auch daran, dass ich die Gesinterten anders eingebremst habe. Ich werde, sollte mir die Power der Organischen ungenügend erscheinen, wechseln und noch mal nach Hope einbremsen. Vorher natürlich etwas abschleifen.



Doch das schreibst du genau so. Ohne hätte, wenn und aber. „Vorher natürlich etwas abschleifen“

Du erinnerst mich irgendwie an Pipi Langstrumpf. „Ich mach mir die Welt wie Sie mir gefällt“. Du fragst nach Tipps, du bekommst Tipps. Es tritt nicht das ein was du dir mit deinem augenscheinlichen Perfektionismus vorstellst. Du nölst rum, das Produkt passt dir nicht und überhaupt...Jetzt bist du wieder da mit einer augenscheinlich funktionierenden Hope und wenn wir dich auf einen nicht korrekten Kommentar hinweisen, dann passt das auch wieder nicht. Ich habe mit „4“ verbauten Hopes nicht ansatzweise so viel Müll produziert wie du mit einer...




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Februar 2018)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mit „4“ verbauten Hopes nicht ansatzweise so viel Müll produziert wie du mit einer...


+1 (bzw. +4 [emoji1])

Aber schon geil, wie man sich traut, mit so extrem wenig technischem Wissen und Verständnis wie @niconj an einer Bremse rumzufummeln... [emoji6]


----------



## DAKAY (4. Februar 2018)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Knall die Beläge in den Caliper, gib Gas und lang 10x voll rein.





niconj schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch so aber Hope schreibt was anderes ins Manual.



Ist doch eindeutig


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> +1 (bzw. +4 [emoji1])
> 
> Aber schon geil, wie man sich traut, mit so extrem wenig technischem Wissen und Verständnis wie @niconj an einer Bremse rumzufummeln... [emoji6]


 Du hast Recht ich Unrecht. An deiner Lesekompetenz solltest du arbeiten. So viel steht für mich fest. Das andere lasse ich unkommentiert denn es ist nicht das erste Mal das du Sachen für dich interpretierst.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Du hast Recht ich Unrecht. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (4. Februar 2018)

Gemäß dem Rat von Robert habe ich die gesinterten für vorne bestellt. Hinten passt die Bremskraft ja absolut.


----------



## EarlyUp (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo @All,

habe ja schon vor einigen Wochen meine Hope V4 bestellt. Nach nur drei Wochen war sie dann auch bei mir.  Mir wurde erst eine andere Bremse fälschlicherweise geliefert. Egal... alles ist nun gut.  

Da ich am Wochenende mein neues Bike zusammengesetzt habe, kam auch gleich die Hope zum Einsatz. Ja was soll ich sagen? Installation, Leitungen kürzen, entlüften und einstellen ging sehr gut. War überrascht wie schnell das doch geht bei Hope. Wenn man hier so mit liest denkt man das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Alles aber wirklich kein Hexenwerk. 
Nach Magura, Shimano und Sram Bremsen war das eine gute Entscheidung. Obwohl ich ja dazu sagen muss, dass alle Bremsen bei mir immer gut funktioniert haben mit entsprechender Zuwendung.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2018)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Hallo @All,
> 
> Wenn man hier so mit liest denkt man das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Alles aber wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
> .



[emoji1303]

Unser Reden! Die Hope ist mega zuverlässig, hat halt nur 2-3 Punkte auf die man achten sollte und alles ist gut. Und selbst einige Punkte kann man individuell lösen. Der Robert entlüftet halt IMMER von oben nach unten. Ich habe da keinen Bock drauf und finde (wenn man sehr genau arbeitet) von unten nach oben tausend mal besser.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Jetzt killt er mich gleich...Du wirst viel Spaß haben




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EarlyUp (4. Februar 2018)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> [emoji1303]
> 
> Unser Reden! Die Hope ist mega zuverlässig, hat halt nur 2-3 Punkte auf die man achten sollte und alles ist gut. Und selbst einige Punkte kann man individuell lösen. Der Robert entlüftet halt IMMER von oben nach unten. Ich habe da keinen Bock drauf und finde (wenn man sehr genau arbeitet) von unten nach oben tausend mal besser.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Jetzt killt er mich gleich...Du wirst viel Spaß haben
> 
> ...



Ach ich sehe das alles ja nicht so eng. Viele Wege führen eben nach Rom. Ich hab jetzt auch erst mal klassisch von oben nach unten entlüftet. Ging ja sehr gut. Vielleicht experimentiere ich damit auch mal rum falls das nötig sein wird.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Februar 2018)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ...wenn man sehr genau arbeitet ...


Ja, wenn!!!

...aber wir haben hier ja auch einen @niconj, der sich Tips holt (wenn er diese auch nicht immer annimmt...).


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2018)

So ich bin dann nun auch bei Hope angekommen. 
Ganz schöner Brocken die V4


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2018)

Ja, aber so geil. Alleine die kleinen gefrästen Kühlrippchen. Porno! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2018)

Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich Porno!


----------



## Alex1206 (8. Februar 2018)

Sinterbeläge für die E4 sind da und eben mit neuen Reifen montiert worden.
Wie bremse ich die Beläge am besten ein?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Februar 2018)

Einfach einbauen und bremsen. Da muss ja nix ausgasen oder so. Reicht, wenn Scheibe und Belag sich angeglichen haben.


----------



## TheTomminator (9. Februar 2018)

Ich kann da Robert zustimmen.
Hab jetzt auch zwei V4. Allerdings hab ich da von vorne Herein Cool Stop eingebaut. in den ca 2 Stunden die ich die nun gefahren habe hat die sich permanent in der Bremsleistung gesteigert.
Zum Thema schleifen und einstellen kann ich sagen, dass aussichten nach Lichtspalt nicht so richtig funktionieren wollte. Hab dann die die Sattelschrauben leicht gelöst, und bei mäig gezogener Bremse das Rad gedreht und dann langsam die Sattelschauben wider befestigt. Das tat dem Druckpunkt gut und sie schleift nur leicht. Ich fahre die erst einmal so, da auch die SCheiben neu sind. Meine erfahrung mit floating/vented disk ist, dass die sich in gewissem Bereich durch die Vernietung auch selber im Betrieb zentriert, floatet halt. Solange die sich nicht gesetzt und zentriert haben, kann man meiner Erfahrung nach daran ewig nachjustieren. Wenn alls 100% eingefahren und gesetzt ist, dann werde ich die Bremsscheiben versuchen etwas nachzurichten, die habein anscheinen einen leichten Seitenschlag. Bei meiner alten V2 hat das jedenfalls so auch sehr gut funktioniert.

Die Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit ist mittlerweile sehr gut. Besser als beimeiner alten Moto V2.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> ...dass aussichten nach Lichtspalt nicht so richtig funktionieren wollte. ...


Beläge vorher ausgebaut? [emoji6]



TheTomminator schrieb:


> ...Meine Erfahrung mit floating/vented disk ist, dass die sich in gewissem Bereich durch die Vernietung auch selber im Betrieb zentriert, floatet halt. ...


Sind die neuen Scheiben schwimmend gelagert!? Welche Scheibe hast Du genau?
Bei den alten (bis 2017) hat sich nämlich nix "zentriert" wegen schwimmend gelagert. Die waren fest vernietet.


----------



## TheTomminator (9. Februar 2018)

Ja, Beläge waren draussen.

das "zentrieren" findet im 1/10-!/100mm-Bereich statt. Ist sicher auch von Scheibe zu scheibe unterschiedlich. Vieleicht gehen auch beim Bremsen durch die Wärmeentwicklung Materialeigenspannungen durch die Beartbeitung raus. Ich habe eine 203mm Vented und eine 185mm floating, neuste Modelle. Jedenfall haben die nach dem Einbremsen deutlich weniger Anstreifen an den Belägen als danach. Bei der alten V2 war das noch viel deutlicher zu merken. Ich kann nur jedem Empfehen erst NACH dem einbremsen die Feinjustage zu machen.

Wie auch immer, passt alles, bin zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> ... Jedenfall haben die nach dem Einbremsen deutlich weniger Anstreifen an den Belägen als danach. ... Ich kann nur jedem Empfehen erst NACH dem einbremsen die Feinjustage zu machen.
> ...



Wenn‘s erst nach‘m Einbremsen nicht mehr streift, fahren sich da bei Dir die Beläge nicht schief/ungleichmäßig ab?

Im Hope-Video wird gezeigt, wie man die Beläge ausrichtet (nachdem man Bremszange/-sattel exakt nach Lichtspalt justiert hat): der Belag, der Abstand hat, wird an die Scheibe gedrückt, Bremse ziehen und Belag gegen die Scheibe halten. Funktioniert nicht immer auf‘s erste Mal. Ggf. muss man dann nochmal von der anderen Seite ran. So lange ausrichten, bis es passt. Dann hast Du kein Schleifen und einen perfekten Druckpunkt.


----------



## EarlyUp (9. Februar 2018)

Also ich fand das justieren nach dem entlüften einfach und schnell. Im Auslieferungszustand fand ich das extrem schwer. Nachdem ich aber die Leitungen gekürzt und entlüftet hatte war das super einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heremeschlegel (10. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei den alten (bis 2017) hat sich nämlich nix "zentriert" wegen schwimmend gelagert. Die waren fest vernietet.


Hope sagt dazu aber was Anderes (mMn zumindest...).
Vom Aufbau kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den V2-Scheiben von 2016 zu den Aktuellen(2018) erkennen, die sind baugleich und floaten Beide...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Februar 2018)

Heremeschlegel schrieb:


> Hope sagt dazu aber was Anderes (mMn zumindest...).
> Vom Aufbau kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den V2-Scheiben von 2016 zu den Aktuellen(2018) erkennen, die sind baugleich und floaten Beide...



‚Schwimmend gelagert‘ bedeutet mMn (und so wie ich es bei @Tomminator verstanden habe), dass sich Spider und Reibring sich gegeneinender verschieben können (radiales UND axiales Spiel. brembo z.B. baut solche Bremsscheiben für’s Motorrad). Diese Bremsscheiben klappern.
Hier mal live:





Hope-Scheiben sind vernietet (nur radiales Spiel und sog. ‚Semi-Floating‘).

Was Hope im Link beschreibt, ist, das sich der Reibring auf Grund der Vernietung ausdehnen kann ohne zu verziehen.
Keine schwimmende Lagerung im eigentlichen Sinn und auch nix, was negativen Einfluss auf‘s Ausrichten hat. Eher das Gegenteil ist hier der Fall!

Hier mal ein Umbau von Semi- auf Full-Floating bei einer Motorrad-Bremsscheibe:




Ich hoffe, es lässt sich einigermaßen erkennen. [emoji4]


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2018)

Moin!

Bei meiner e4 gehen die Kolben nicht mehr gleichmäßig zurück. Hab schonmal ein wenig DOT draufgemacht um sie gängig zu bekommen. Bin aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden und müsste auch mal entlüften. hab aber keine Zeit/Lust das selber zu machen. Gibt es einen Servicecenter der das macht?

Robert


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Februar 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ...
> Bei meiner e4 gehen die Sättel nicht mehr gleichmäßig zurück.


 Was genau machen Deine Bremssättel!? 



Catsoft schrieb:


> ... Hab schonmal ein wenig DOT draufgemacht um sie gängig zu bekommen.


Silikonöl funktioniert da besser.



Catsoft schrieb:


> ... Gibt es einen Servicecenter der das macht?
> 
> Robert



Schonmal bei Deinem Händler nachgefragt?


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte im Bereich Fahrrad noch nicht eine „schwimmende“ Scheibe in der Hand. Sind alle fest vernietet. Und wenn man bei der doppelten Hope Scheibe Pech hat, dann ist die krumm und das wird auch nicht besser wenn se warm wird; eher schlechter. Richten lassen sich diese Scheiben auch nicht. Leider scheint hier die Qualität zu schwanken und das bei dem Preis [emoji849]


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2018)

Danke, ich versuche es mit Silikonöl...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Februar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ... Und wenn man bei der doppelten Hope Scheibe Pech hat, dann ist die krumm ...



Es gab‘ mal eine Serie, die schlecht verschweisst(?) waren und sich die beiden Hälften gelöst haben. Wurden meines Wissens aber anstandslos getauscht.

Krumm (Unfall, Aufsetzer o.ä.) ist natürlich Mist. Da geht bei den Vented nix mit ausrichten...


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Februar 2018)

Krumm ab Werk. Und wenn die dann mal richtig heiss werden und das wilde knacken anfangen Sicheln die dann wie sonstwas. Beim DH hat man eh andere sorgen auf dem Weg nach unten aber bei dem Preis eigentlich unschön. Ja richten geht bei den Scheiben nix die sind wie se sind. Auch Eiern die manchmal in der Höhe; machen aber Trickstuff auch ab und an; auch die Magura. 

Unterm Strich waren von der Verarbeitung bislang die besten aus dem Hause kcnc die ich besessen habe. Fürs normale fahren sogar ausreichend standfest; auch wenn se geglüht haben und die lackierten Stirnseiten der Lack weggebrannt ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Februar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Krumm ab Werk. ... Auch Eiern die manchmal in der Höhe ...



Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du die Scheibe(n?) dann nicht umgetauscht hast statt mit einer angeblich eiernden Scheibe in den Downhill zu gehen.
Oder woll‘mer nur ein bißchen rumbashen?


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Februar 2018)

Ganz einfache Geschichte; ich hab die komplette Bremse nach recht kurzer Zeit verkauft weil mir generell die tech3 nicht gefallen hat. 

Was das mit baschen zu tun hat weiß ich grad auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Februar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Krumm ab Werk. ... Auch Eiern die manchmal in der Höhe ...





3K-Power schrieb:


> ... ich hab die komplette Bremse nach recht kurzer Zeit verkauft ...



Soooo furchtbar krumm und eiernd ... aber zum Verkaufen hat es dann doch gereicht. 

Egal jetzt. Weiter.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Februar 2018)

Dein posting soll mal einer verstehen... man könnte meinen du bist mit Hope verheiratet und Kritik wird kategorisch ausgeschlossen[emoji849]

Eiernde Scheibe hin oder her; mir gefällt die tech3 einfach nicht vom der Optik; Qualität und Funktion spielt da keine Rolle.

Aus optischen Gründen hab ich mir wieder ne gute alte tech evo zugelegt, diese überarbeitet und ich erfreue mich an Optik und Funktion nachdem alle relevanten Teile getauscht bzw modifiziert wurden welche einer tadellosen Funktion hätten schaden können.


----------



## cheetahbiker (11. Februar 2018)

Moin moin,
plane demnächst den Kauf einer Tech 3. Bin am überlegen ob für ein Trail Hardtail eine E4 vorn und eine X2 hinten zweckmäßig/ ausreichend ist. Hat vielleicht jemand damit Erfahrung?
Gruß Martin


----------



## MrMapei (11. Februar 2018)

Ich habe am AM-Fully X2 und am Trail-HT E4. Zweckmäßig und ausreichend ist das für die Gegend, wo ich rumfahre (Mittelgebirge-Pfalz) beides. E4 gefällt mir inzwischen etwas besser, der Druckpunkt und die Dosierbarkeit sind einfach genial.

Lange Vorrede, kurzer Sinn: ich würde nicht mischen, sondern die E4 dran schrauben.


----------



## DAKAY (11. Februar 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Lange Vorrede, kurzer Sinn: ich würde nicht mischen, sondern die E4 dran schrauben.


+1


----------



## Alex1206 (11. Februar 2018)

E4 vorne mit Sinterbelägen und hinten mit den mitgelieferten Belägen. 
Nach dem jüngsten Einbau der Sinterbeläge vorne absolut genial.


----------



## cheetahbiker (11. Februar 2018)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Wie siehts aus mit den Bremsscheiben? Lohnen sich die Floating Disc Scheiben oder sind die Standardscheiben ausreichend. Ich wollte vorn und hinten 180er fahren.


----------



## justanicename (11. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> E4 vorne mit Sinterbelägen und hinten mit den mitgelieferten Belägen.
> Nach dem jüngsten Einbau der Sinterbeläge vorne absolut genial.


Mitgeliefert wird immer beides.
Drin sind organisch, dabei in der Packung sind Sinter.


----------



## EarlyUp (11. Februar 2018)

cheetahbiker schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit den Bremsscheiben? Lohnen sich die Floating Disc Scheiben oder sind die Standardscheiben ausreichend. Ich wollte vorn und hinten 180er fahren.



Wenn das Budget keine Rolle spielt kannst du Floating Discs kaufen. Ich hab sie auch für die V4. Die normalen von Hope kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (11. Februar 2018)

cheetahbiker schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen. Wie siehts aus mit den Bremsscheiben? Lohnen sich die Floating Disc Scheiben oder sind die Standardscheiben ausreichend. Ich wollte vorn und hinten 180er fahren.


Floating sind doch die "Standard" Hope".
Danach kommen dann die Vented die nur in die V4 passen.
Oder meinst Du mit Standard die, welche jetzt gerade am Rad sind?

Ich fahre in der V4 vorne und hinten die "Standard" Floating in 203 und 180, keine Vented.
Bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Februar 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Floating sind doch die "Standard" Hope".
> ...



http://www.hopetech.com/product/disc-rotors/ -gibt auch noch lasergeschnittene (bissl runterscrollen).


----------



## Alex1206 (11. Februar 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Mitgeliefert wird immer beides.
> Drin sind organisch, dabei in der Packung sind Sinter.



Hatte ich bei meinen nicht


----------



## justanicename (11. Februar 2018)

@Robert-Ammersee ups, die kannte ich garnicht.
Danke für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## justanicename (11. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meinen nicht


Wenn Du die Hope normal kaufst (also im Hope Karton, so wie man sie bestellen kann bei div. Händlern), dann ist der Satz Sinter dabei und zusätzliche Dichtungen, etc.


----------



## Alex1206 (11. Februar 2018)

Die hatte ich normal gekauft und vom Händler gleich auf meine Wunschlänge kürzen lassen und mir zusenden lassen.
War nix drinnen ausser der fertigen Bremse. Keine Sichtungen, Belüge, Aufkleber oder was sonst noch dabei liegt. Toller Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Februar 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Hope normal kaufst (also im Hope Karton, so wie man sie bestellen kann bei div. Händlern), dann ist der Satz Sinter dabei und zusätzliche Dichtungen, etc.


Komisch. V4 bei Hibike mit Sinter Belägen und extra Olive, E4 bei Bike Mailorder mit nur Oranischen und extra Olive. Bei beiden war keine Dichtung dabei.


----------



## cheetahbiker (11. Februar 2018)

Mit Standard meine ich die die es sonst so gibt, auf der Hope Seite als Standard bezeichnet... also nicht Floating bzw. Venting.


----------



## justanicename (11. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Komisch. V4 bei Hibike mit Sinter Belägen und extra Olive, E4 bei Bike Mailorder mit nur Oranischen und extra Olive. Bei beiden war keine Dichtung dabei.


Bei mir waren immer Aufkleber, Olive, Dichtring, Sinter dabei.


----------



## cheetahbiker (13. Februar 2018)

Wie sind den so die Erfahrungen Race E4 vs. Tech 3 E4?


----------



## J.D.4479 (13. Februar 2018)

Es wird von Hope nur die V4 mit beiden Belägen ausgeliefert. Bei allen anderen sind nur die organischen, die im Bremssattel stecken, im Lieferumfang.


----------



## justanicename (13. Februar 2018)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> Es wird von Hope nur die V4 mit beiden Belägen ausgeliefert. Bei allen anderen sind nur die organischen, die im Bremssattel stecken, im Lieferumfang.



Das relativiert den eher marginalen Preisunterschied zwischen E4 und V4 ja noch mehr.


----------



## Hejatz (13. Februar 2018)

Moin Männer,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eurer Einstellungen am Tech 3 Hebel. Ich fahre eine Tech 3 V4 und den aktuellen Floating Discs und habe bereits eine ganze Reihe von Belägen probiert.
Ich bin nicht der größte und von daher mit meinen kleinen Fingern ein Freund von kurzen Hebelwegen.
Nun ist es aber so, dass wenn ich die BPC auf Maximum stelle und dann eine für mich gute Hebelweite (kann gerade leider nicht nachmessen wie viel mm genau es sind [ca. 55mm]) einstelle kann ich den Hebel im Ernstfall bis zum Lenker durchziehen.

Ich dachte erst an Luft im System, aber nach zwei neuen Füllungen mit der nötigen Akribie und Hingabe muss ich das leider verwerfen.
Hat der V4-Sattel einfach so viel Hub, dass er mit der Floating Disc einfach zu viel "Platz" hat?
Fahrt ihr alle Vented Discs?
Wieviel Hub habt ihr bis zum Druckpunkt?

Ich habe auch das hier gesehen, aber es beschreibt mein Problem nicht so ganz richtig.





Grüße

Heiko


----------



## justanicename (13. Februar 2018)

Fahre floating mit V4. Kann Dir gerade keine mm Angaben geben, aber bis Lenker komme ich nur mit sehr viel / zu viel Kraft. 
Hast Du die Kolben beim Ausrichten auch rangepumpt an die Scheibe?


----------



## Hejatz (13. Februar 2018)

Ja, habe ich gemacht. Ich habe auch versucht das System zu überfüllen wie das bei den geschlossenen Systemen von SRAM möglich ist. Leider ohne Erfolg. Die Pads ziehen sich so weit von der Scheibe weg... Ich kann die Räder quasi reinwerfen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2018)

@Hejatz klingt, als ob nicht vernünftig ausgerichtet ist. Schau‘mal:




Kolben mobilisieren (Silikonöl), Kolben komplett zurückdrücken, Sattel OHNE Beläge nach Lichtspalt (zwischen Sattel(!) und Scheibe) ausrichten, Beläge rein und ranpumpen. 

Solltest dann immer noch Leerweg hast, wird im Video ab 3:08 auch beschrieben, wie Du die Beläge näher ran bringst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (13. Februar 2018)

Wie Robert schreibt habe ich es auch gemacht, also nach HOPE Anleitung. Das muss eigentlich so klappen.


----------



## Hejatz (13. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @Hejatz klingt, als ob nicht vernünftig ausgerichtet ist. Schau‘mal bei YouTube nach Hope Alignement. Kolben mobilisieren (Silikonöl), Sattel OHNE Beläge ausrichten, Beläge rein und ranpumpen. Solltest dann immer noch Leerweg hast, wird im Video auch beschrieben, wie Du die Beläge näher ran bringst.



Danke, hast Du einen konkreten Link für mich?

Alle Videos von Hope selbst habe ich mir angesehen und bin auch immer sehr penibel beim reinigen, fetten und ausrichten der Kolben. Ich nutze statt Silikonfett ATE Plastilube.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2018)

Hejatz schrieb:


> Danke, hast Du einen konkreten Link für mich?
> ... ausrichten der Kolben. Ich nutze statt Silikonfett ATE Plastilube.



Link habe ich nachgepflegt (s.o.)

Was richtest Du an den Kolben aus?

Das Fett kenne ich nicht. Kann dazu nichts sagen. Silikonöl funktioniert jedenfalls perfekt.


----------



## Hejatz (13. Februar 2018)

Mit dem ausrichten der Kolben meinte ich das Ausrichten des Bremssattels.

ATE Plastilube ist ein hochtemperaturbeständiges Schmiermittel für Bremsanlagen.

Ich werde wohl nochmal mit allem von vorne beginnen... reinigen, fetten, entlüften, ausrichten... 

Wenn das Problem weiter besteht mache ich euch mal ein Video.


----------



## 3K-Power (13. Februar 2018)

Das ATE Zeug ist genau richtig.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Februar 2018)

So, jetzt mal hier an alle Zweifler, Erbsen Zähler und so weiter. Ich verweile gerade auf La Palma und habe meine 4 Trail/Enduro Tour hinter mir. Ich lasse es gerne fliegen, gehöre nicht zu den schlechtesten Fahrern und bin kein Leichtgewicht. Die einzige Bremse, die bei dem ganzen Gerocke noch keine Probleme gemacht hat, ist meine V4 mit Sinter und TrickStuff Scheibe. Kein Leistungsverlust, kein wandernder Druckpunkt und kein Überhitzen. Einfach nur top! Und das im dritten Jahr...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Februar 2018)

Falscher Thread. Poste das bei den Problembremsen. 
Hier wissen alle, dass die Hope problemlos und zuverlässig funktioniert...

[emoji6]


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2018)

Genau![emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wadl (17. Februar 2018)

kann es sein, dass das Einbremsen bei der Teich 3 E4 relativ lange dauert?
Nach 1.200 Tiefenmetern inkl. korrektem Einbremsen habe noch keine überzeugende Bremsleistung.
Ausstattung mit den organischen Originalbelägen und den Hope Floating Discs in 203 und 183.
Danke schonmal für eure Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (17. Februar 2018)

wadl schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass das Einbremsen bei der Teich 3 E4 relativ lange dauert?
> Nach 1.200 Tiefenmetern inkl. korrektem Einbremsen habe noch keine überzeugende Bremsleistung.
> Ausstattung mit den organischen Originalbelägen und den Hope Floating Discs in 203 und 183.
> Danke schonmal für eure Tipps und Hinweise.



Hatte ich auch. Wenn es dir hinten mit der Bremsleistung reicht baue nur vorne die Original Hope Sinterbeläge ein. Mir hat es hinten gepasst aber vorne wollte ich mehr Leistung. Die habe ich jetzt mit den neuen Belägen.


----------



## wadl (17. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch. Wenn es dir hinten mit der Bremsleistung reicht baue nur vorne die Original Hope Sinterbeläge ein. Mir hat es hinten gepasst aber vorne wollte ich mehr Leistung. Die habe ich jetzt mit den neuen Belägen.


ooookay + Danke für den Tipp.
Gibts noch weitere Erfahrungen mit den organischen? bzw. beim Einbremsen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Februar 2018)

wadl schrieb:


> ooookay + Danke für den Tipp.
> Gibts noch weitere Erfahrungen mit den organischen? bzw. beim Einbremsen?



Ja, hier im Thread. Einfach mal lesen...aber eigentlich hat @Alex1206 in seinem Post schon alles zusammengefasst.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Mal ne Frage. Ich habe ja die V4/E4 Kombi mit Tech3 Hebeln. Stell ich die Schrauben genau gleich ein, haben die Hebel trotzdem verschiedene Positionen. Zeigt sich unter anderem darin, dass sich der rechte Hebel z.B. weiter nach vorn drücken lässt als der linke. Sollte doch eigentlich identisch sein oder?


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Ich habe ja die V4/E4 Kombi mit Tech3 Hebeln. Stell ich die Schrauben genau gleich ein, haben die Hebel trotzdem verschiedene Positionen. Zeigt sich unter anderem darin, dass sich der rechte Hebel z.B. weiter nach vorn drücken lässt als der linke. Sollte doch eigentlich identisch sein oder?



Ich stelle mir grad die Frage ob die Kombination X2 & E4 mit Tech 3 Hebeln am CC Hardtail Sinn machen würde.

Oder hat man dann zu unterschiedliche Hebelwege / Druckpunkte ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grad die Frage ob die Kombination X2 & E4 mit Tech 3 Hebeln am CC Hardtail Sinn machen würde.
> 
> Oder hat man dann zu unterschiedliche Hebelwege / Druckpunkte ?


Druckpunkt kann sein, Hebelweg auch, wenngleich du die Stelle des Druckpunktes gut einstellen kannst. Bei mir ist es aber eine andere Geschichte. Den Hebel ziehe ich nicht, sondern drücke ihn nach außen. Eigentlich sollte dieser Weg gleich sein, wenn beide Schrauben exakt gleich weit drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (18. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Druckpunkt kann sein, Hebelweg auch, wenngleich du die Stelle des Druckpunktes gut einstellen kannst. Bei mir ist es aber eine andere Geschichte. Den Hebel ziehe ich nicht, sondern drücke ihn nach außen. Eigentlich sollte dieser Weg gleich sein, wenn beide Schrauben exakt gleich weit drin sind.



Naja. Der Weg nach Außen is ja Relativ Egal.
Wichtig is ja nur das dir Hebelweg und Druckpunkt beim Ziehen passen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Naja. Der Weg nach Außen is ja Relativ Egal.
> Wichtig is ja nur das dir Hebelweg und Druckpunkt beim Ziehen passen.


Tun sie. Der Hebelweg bei der V4 ist länger als der der E4.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... Der Hebelweg bei der V4 ist länger als der der E4.



Neee, ist er nicht (fahre selbst vorne V4 und hinten E4).
Hast‘ etwa immer noch nicht vernünftig ausgerichtet!? [emoji6]


----------



## Diddo (18. Februar 2018)

Vorweg: Ich fahre vorn und hinten den den gleichen uralten Bremssattel mit ebenso alten Hebeln 

Müsste nicht die V4 mehr Hebelweg brauchen als die E4 weil die Kolben größer sind und mehr Volumen bewegt werden muss? Das ist doch auch der Grund aus dem Hope die Race-Hebel nicht für die V4 freigibt sondern nur maximal bis E4.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich fahre vorn und hinten den den gleichen uralten Bremssattel mit ebenso alten Hebeln
> 
> Müsste nicht die V4 mehr Hebelweg brauchen als die E4 weil die Kolben größer sind und mehr Volumen bewegt werden muss? Das ist doch auch der Grund aus dem Hope die Race-Hebel nicht für die V4 freigibt sondern nur maximal bis E4.


Ist auch so. Genau das gleiche wenn man XT Hebel für Zee und SLX Sattel benutzt. Mit Ausrichten hat das meines Erachtens nichts zu tun, denn der Druckpunkt, so denn erreicht, ist ordentlich und gleich hart bei beiden Hebeln und ich kann mich über Schleifen oder fehlende Bremspower nicht beklagen.

Einzig, dass die Hebel eine andere Stellung haben, wenn die Schraube exakt gleich rein gedreht sind, verwundert mich. Sollte ja bei jedem Tech 3 Hebel gleich sein.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Februar 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> ...
> Müsste nicht die V4 mehr Hebelweg brauchen als die E4 weil die Kolben größer sind und mehr Volumen bewegt werden muss? ...



Theoretisch ja. Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Unterschied.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja. Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Unterschied.


Miss mal nach. Er ist minimal aber man kann ihn messen. Ist ja auch logisch, denn sonst ist ja alles ceteris paribus.

Vielleicht hast du ja bei der E4 Luft im System, sodass der Hebelweg länger und somit dem der V4 gleich ist.


----------



## Girl (19. Februar 2018)

Das könnte einfach der Unterschied in der Leitungslänge sein. Bei Kunststoff und dem V4 E4-Mix könnte sich das aufheben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Februar 2018)

Girl schrieb:


> Das könnte einfach der Unterschied in der Leitungslänge sein. Bei Kunststoff und dem V4 E4-Mix könnte sich das aufheben.


Ich fahre die Stahlflex-Leitungen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2018)

Girl schrieb:


> Das könnte einfach der Unterschied in der Leitungslänge sein. Bei Kunststoff und dem V4 E4-Mix könnte sich das aufheben.


Das könnte auch sein. Ich habe beides mal die Stahlflex leitung verbaut. Ich habe von Hope Antwort bekommen (hatte noch ein anderes Anliegen) und auch sie meinen, dass der Hebelweg länger sein müsste bei der V4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (24. Februar 2018)

So, wollte mich nochmal bei Euch für die Tipps bedanken.
War ja mit den organischen Originalbelägen und den Hope Floating Discs in 203 und 183 mit der Bremsleistung nicht zufrieden.
Habe nun vorne und hinten auf de gesinterten Originalbeläge gewechselt - und bin super damit zufrieden 
- die Bremse ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben! So muss das sein!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... dass der Hebelweg länger sein müsste bei der V4.


Ist er bei mir nicht. Tatsache!

Hab’s wie folgt ausprobiert: beide Hebel gleich eingestellt (auf geringsten Leerweg und normalen Abstand -so, wie ich‘s auch fahre), dann mit zwei starken Gummi O-Ringen jeweils den Hebel an den Lenker hingezogen und nochmal gemessen.

Siehe da: beide Abstände sind exakt gleich. [emoji6]

Bestätigte sich ja auch beim Bremsen. Aber das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben...

Edit: kann natürlich sein, dass ich in der V4 genau die 0,000000x ml  (wer mag’s mal ausrechnen, wie wenig DOT man bei der V4 mehr braucht, um den Belag um die 2/10tel mm zu bewegen?) Luft drin habe das sich beide gleich anfühlen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. März 2018)

Meine V4 konnte ich jetzt ne Weile fahren. Sehr geil die Bremse. Die Bremse fühlt sich auch an wie eine. Kein Vergleich zu den Shimano Spielzeughebeln.

Das ausrichten war nicht so Idiotensicher wie bei shimano, aber machbar mit Geduld und Gefühl. Das gleiche gilt fürs entlüften.

Die Bremsleistung ist nicht so brachial wie bei Saint /Zee aber das feeling ist besser.
Auch die Beläge habe ich durch. Hinten bin ich mit den organischen top zufrieden. Vorne aber zuwenig Leistung. Daher Sinter drauf, gute Leistung aber lautes Arbeitsgeräusch. Als nächstes wanderten die Trickstuff Power vorne rein. Nochmal mehr Bremskraft als die Sinter, aber dabei leise - > top, das bleibt so.

Und nun mal schauen wie sich die Bremse übers Jahr schlägt. Bis jetzt bereue ich nicht einen Cent.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Als nächstes wanderten die Trickstuff Power vorne rein. Nochmal mehr Bremskraft als die Sinter, aber *dabei leise*



Das klingt ja super. Meine Trickstuff waren nicht so leise in Verbindung mit Saint und Trickstuff HD Scheiben. Welche Scheibe fährst du?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

An der Hope Dächle UL.
Trickstuff Scheibe/Belag auf Zee/Saint ist lautlos. Auf der hope hörbar aber nicht so störend wie Hope Sinter.
Die HD Scheiben laufen auf der Hope etwas besser als die UL.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> An der Hope Dächle UL.
> ...


Schubkarrenräder am Ferrari. 
Werde ich nie verstehen, wieso man V4 mit UL-Scheiben verbaut...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Was möchtest du mit deiner Polemik zum Ausdruck bringen?
Nur weil man ne Vented Disk fahren kann muss man das also auch?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> ...
> Nur weil man ne Vented Disk fahren kann muss man das also auch?


Muss man nicht. Die Standfestigkeit kommt bekanntermaßen über die Scheibe: wieso kauft man so'n V4-Klopper wenn Du dann eine CC-Scheibe verbaust?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Ich versteh nicht wieso jeder denkt die UL wäre ne CC Scheibe. Die ist weit weg davon. Ich fahre die UL im Downhill bis 60km/h und die Leistung ist top.
Einzig und allein die Geschwindigkeiten  darüber ist die HD im Einsatz. Wie es diese Woche in Saas Fee, bei >100km/h der Fall sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> ...Wie es diese Woche in Saas Fee, bei >100km/h der Fall sein wird.



Über 100km/h
Mach ein Video davon.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Über 100km/h
> Mach ein Video davon.


Geschwindigkeit beginnt im Kopf.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Über 100km/h
> Mach ein Video davon.


Nicht nur eins 

Letztes Jahr war der schnellste wohl bei 144km/h.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit beginnt im Kopf.


Vielleicht bei dir, bei mir im GPS Tracker


----------



## 3K-Power (5. März 2018)

Naja... die Energie welche ja nun mal als Hitze raus kommt; die muss irgendwo hin. Um so mehr Material um so besser. Wenn ma natürlich nur 50kg wiegt geht’s sicher auch mit so ner leichteren Scheibe ne Weile gut; oder eben einmal richtig. Mehr wirst ja nicht bremsen müssen wenn de so nen Speed drauf bekommst.

Im Park bei mir zb wo ich öfter bzw sehr oft Bremse Trau ich ner leichtbauscheibe von der Tapete bis zur Wand und das wars dann auch.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Das ich bei der UL keinen Leichtbau sehe führe ich nicht nochmal aus. Die ist lediglich leichter als die HD und dicker als jede Shimano Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (5. März 2018)

Ja und hat jede Menge Löcher. Da wo Löcher sind fehlt Material welches Hitze aufnehmen kann. Dicke ist dann relativ.

Kann man sicher machen wenn der Einsatzzweck passt. Meine selbst Trickstuff rät von dieser Scheibe bei diversen Anwendungen ab und verweist auf die normale dächle.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Vielleicht bei dir, bei mir im GPS Tracker


----------



## Luci_11 (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Vielleicht bei dir, bei mir im GPS Tracker



Cool! So ist es ! [emoji106][emoji123]


Sent from mobile.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schubkarrenräder am Ferrari.
> Werde ich nie verstehen, wieso man V4 mit UL-Scheiben verbaut...





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> wieso kauft man so'n V4-Klopper wenn Du dann eine CC-Scheibe verbaust?



Mensch Robert. Jetzt hör doch mal auf. Die V4 ist stärker als die E4, daher kauft man sie für das VR. Man braucht die Vented Disk aber nicht unbedingt. Es gibt genügend Scheiben, die den Anforderungen genauso standhalten wie die von Hope und dafür weniger kosten. Insofern macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

Gut, dass Du Dich so toll auskennst.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du Dich so toll auskennst.


Gut dass du nicht überheblich bist


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gut dass du nicht überheblich bist



Wolltest Du nicht noch Dein über 100km/h-Strava-GPS hochladen? [emoji6]


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Ich wüsste nicht warum ich dir hier irgendwas beweisen sollte. 
Nur weil du diese Geschwindigkeiten nicht kennst oder selbst fährst.


----------



## 3K-Power (5. März 2018)

Wuchtest du da auch deine Laufräder aus oder schüttelt dich da die Unwucht aus dem Sattel?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wuchtest du da auch deine Laufräder aus oder schüttelt dich da die Unwucht aus dem Sattel?





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit beginnt im Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Kommt doch mit nach Saas Fee, ich freu mich auf Gesellschaft. Oder reicht es doch nur zum rumtrollen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Kommt doch mit nach Saas Fee, ich freu mich auf Gesellschaft. Oder reicht es doch nur zum rumtrollen?





			
				saas-fee.ch schrieb:
			
		

> Anschliessend fahren die Teilnehmer hinunter ins Gletscherdorf auf 1’800m. Für Spannung sorgen nicht nur die gegnerischen Biker, denn auch die Unterlage hat einiges zu bieten. Es werden Spitzengeschwindigkeiten *von bis zu 135 km/h* erreicht.



Warum wird das >100km/h denn hinterfragt?


----------



## 3K-Power (5. März 2018)

Was mich angeht die Frage ist schon ernst gemeint!

Wenn ich an die oft eiernden Schwalbe Reifen denke; denk ich auch bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten an Unwucht[emoji848]

Davon abgesehen glaub ich das erst wenn ichs sehe. Link würde ja schon reichen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2018)

Zwar langsam mächtig OT aber egal. 
Auch wenn das mit den eiernden Schwalbe meist stimmt, wird man davon auf dem Untergrund nicht viel merken. Das maximum im Training waren die letzten drei Monate 75km/h auf Schnee dann geht einem auf der Muttereralm die Strecke aus. Der Bremsweg verlängert sich ja auch nicht gerade unerheblich. Ganz nebenbei auf Dächle UL (die dort aber absolut im Limit liefen).
Link gibt's gerne, aber erstmal muss es statt finden, also Freitag Samstag. Dann mal schauen was der GPS Tracker sagt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Was mich angeht die Frage ist schon ernst gemeint!
> 
> Wenn ich an die oft eiernden Schwalbe Reifen denke; denk ich auch bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten an Unwucht[emoji848]
> 
> Davon abgesehen glaub ich das erst wenn ichs sehe. Link würde ja schon reichen.


Es gibt doch genügend Videos online oder ist hier die Frage ob @Schafmuhkuh diese Geschwindigkeiten erreicht?


----------



## Alex1206 (6. März 2018)

Kommt doch alle mal wieder runter. Die Kompetenz von Robert was Hope Bremsen betrifft würde ich nicht anzweifeln. Wenn er hier was schreibt hat das einen passenden Background. Wer hier mitliest kann das bestätigen. Und ich selbst kann dies bei meiner Hoe aufgrund einer Empfehlung von ihm auch bestätigen.
Und wenn Robert eine Empfehlung abgibt ist es ja keine Pflicht dieser zu folgen. Darüber nachdenken macht aber allemal Sinn. Vor allem wenn solche Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden. Bin selbst mal über 100 km/h mit dem Rad gefahren und kann sagen, dass es absolut nicht ohne ist in diesem Bereich unterwegs zu sein. Mache ich auch nicht wieder. So eilig habe ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2018)

Es geht doch gar nicht um die Kompetenz aber wenn die Vented Disk als die einzig Wahren dargestellt werden, dann stimmt das einfach nicht. Ne Trickstuff HD kann man genauso bedenkenlos mit der V4 fahren und nur weil es für diese eine spezielle Scheibe gibt, muss man nicht bei allen die sie nicht fahren gleich hinterfragen warum und sein Unverständnis (in einer sehr überheblichen Form) ausdrücken. 

Aber ja. Off Topic und ich werde hier auch nichts mehr zu diesem Thema sagen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ...wenn die Vented Disk als die einzig Wahren dargestellt werden, dann stimmt das einfach nicht. ....



Falls Du mich meinst: das war nicht meine Aussage.

Ich verstehe nur nicht die Kombi von V4 mit einer leichten CC-Scheibe. Schreibt er ja auch selbst, dass die bei seinen Abfahrten an die Grenze kommt.
Am falschen Ende (Gewicht?) gespart.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. März 2018)

Ich, wie schon erwähnt, Wechsel die Scheiben je nach Anwendungsbereich, genau wie den LRS/Reifen Kombi. 
Das geht schneller als die Bremsanlage zu tauschen. Wozu im Flachlandbetrieb ne HD oder Vented einsetzen? 

Im Winter sind die Temperaturen auch ganz andere sodass ich bis zu bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten auch noch die UL einsetze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (11. März 2018)

Wie schon oft auch in vielen Tests bemängelt wurde, brauchen die Hope Bremsen ja leider vergleichsweise viel Fingerkraft um eine mittlere Bremskraft zu generieren. Also der Bereich, der beim Bergabfahren sehr häufig gebraucht wird.

Da man bereits sehr viel Fingerkraft braucht um die Bremsbeläge überhaupt in Kontakt mit der Scheibe zu bekommen, frage ich mich ob man die Rückholfeder im Geber durch eine schwächere ersetzen könnte, ohne dass die Kolben im Sattel zu weit ausgefahren bleiben. Theoretisch ziehen ja eh die Dichtungen an den Kolben diese zurück, was einen Spalt zur Scheibe erzeugt.

Grundsätzlich bekommt man ja im Netz verschiedenste Federn, vielleicht lässt sich ja eine mit gleichen Maßen und weniger Federrate auftreiben um das mal zu testen.
Hat dies schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## BigMounty (11. März 2018)

fl1p schrieb:


> Wie schon oft auch in vielen Tests bemängelt wurde, brauchen die Hope Bremsen ja leider vergleichsweise viel Fingerkraft um eine mittlere Bremskraft zu generieren. Also der Bereich, der beim Bergabfahren sehr häufig gebraucht wird.
> 
> Da man bereits sehr viel Fingerkraft braucht um die Bremsbeläge überhaupt in Kontakt mit der Scheibe zu bekommen, frage ich mich ob man die Rückholfeder im Geber durch eine schwächere ersetzen könnte, ohne dass die Kolben im Sattel zu weit ausgefahren bleiben. Theoretisch ziehen ja eh die Dichtungen an den Kolben diese zurück, was einen Spalt zur Scheibe erzeugt.
> 
> ...



Schon mal eine entsprechende Hope gefahren ?
"Sehr viel Fingerkraft..." ??
Versteh ich nicht - fahre selbst die V4 als "alte" Tech und Tech3 auf verschiedenen Bikes - da bin ich ganz froh zu spüren was die Bremse macht.
Und bei mir >100 kg und 29er mit 203 vented Disc ist die Hope eine absolute 1-Fingerbremse.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2018)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Schon mal eine entsprechende Hope gefahren ?
> "Sehr viel Fingerkraft..." ??
> Versteh ich nicht - fahre selbst die V4 als "alte" Tech und Tech3 auf verschiedenen Bikes - da bin ich ganz froh zu spüren was die Bremse macht.
> Und bei mir >100 kg und 29er mit 203 vented Disc ist die Hope eine absolute 1-Fingerbremse.


Das ist sie schon aber bei einer Saint brauchst du deutlich weniger Fingerkraft um den Hebel zu betätigen und auch um das gleiche Bremsmoment zu erreichen.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. März 2018)

Boah was hier stellenweise für sissis unterwegs sind...

Man könnte meinen als gäbe es nur 2 bremsen auf der Welt; V4 und Saint...

Was machen eigentlich all die Fahrer mit Formula, Avid oder ner shimano xt und dergleichen? Müssen die erst ins Fitnessstudio um zum stehen zu kommen?

Wer an ner Hope „Kraft“ aufwenden muss um Bremsleistung zu erzielen der sollte sich mal Gedanken um seine Physis machen..


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wer an ner Hope „Kraft“ aufwenden muss um Bremsleistung zu erzielen der sollte sich mal Gedanken um seine Physis machen..


Jahrelang Trial gefahren. Handkraft ist also beim Bremsen da. Es ist ein rein objektiver Vergleich. Die Saint braucht deutlich weniger Kraft. Ich schrieb nicht, dass ich nicht genug habe (reicht für eine Canti Bremse ).


----------



## BigMounty (11. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist sie schon aber bei einer Saint brauchst du deutlich weniger Fingerkraft um den Hebel zu betätigen und auch um das gleiche Bremsmoment zu erreichen.



Die Bremskraft ist in beiden Fällen ausreichend.
Was mich bei den Shimanos stört ist der etwas weichere oder besser undefiniertere Druckpunkt wenn die Bremse mal ordentlich gezogen wird ( ist meckern auf hohem Niveau -ist schon klar ). Den Effekt kenne ich auch von den Magura-Bremsen, da sogar noch schlimmer und für mich hier ein Problem.
Da verhält sich die Hope nach meiner Erfahrung linearer und dosierbarer. Das ist mir auf dem Trail wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (11. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Boah was hier stellenweise für sissis unterwegs sind...
> 
> Man könnte meinen als gäbe es nur 2 bremsen auf der Welt; V4 und Saint...
> 
> ...



GUT AUF DEN PUNKT GEBRACHT


----------



## fl1p (11. März 2018)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Schon mal eine entsprechende Hope gefahren ?
> "Sehr viel Fingerkraft..." ??
> Versteh ich nicht - fahre selbst die V4 als "alte" Tech und Tech3 auf verschiedenen Bikes - da bin ich ganz froh zu spüren was die Bremse macht.
> Und bei mir >100 kg und 29er mit 203 vented Disc ist die Hope eine absolute 1-Fingerbremse.


Ich besaß die V2, und bin so ziemlich alle Hope Bremsen mal testweise gefahren. Aktuell besitze ich die V4 und habe die auch ausführlich in den Alpen getestet.


3K-Power schrieb:


> Boah was hier stellenweise für sissis unterwegs sind...
> 
> Man könnte meinen als gäbe es nur 2 bremsen auf der Welt; V4 und Saint...
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid dass ich so eine Sissi bin. Du scheinst die perfekte Physis zu haben. Die hätte ich auch gerne.
Im Ernst, mir geht es darum dass ich die V4 gerne fahren würde, ich allerdings nach ein paar hundert Höhenmetern Armpump damit bekomme. Mehr als z.B. bei der Saint, die ich auch besitze. Oder bei der MT7, die ich ausführlich probegefahren habe.

Wäre freundlich wenn diejenigen, die nichts beitragen möchten, sich heraushalten würden statt herum zu motzen. Danke.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. März 2018)

Du schreibst da weiter oben du benötigst bereits sehr viel Fingerkraft um die Beläge überhaupt erst mal in Kontakt mit der Scheibe zu bringen...

Noch nie gehört dass jemand im sogenannten Leerweg Kraft aufwenden muss [emoji849]

Mal ehrlich... so nen bullshit hab ich lange nicht gelesen...

Da ist „Sissi“ noch untertrieben 

Mach dir doch noch 1-x schlüpfergummis von Bremsgriff an Lenker als Bremskraftverstärker[emoji16]


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mach dir doch noch 1-x schlüpfergummis von Bremsgriff an Lenker als Bremskraftverstärker[emoji16]


Du wirst es nicht glauben aber das machen einige Trialer wirklich aber da wird mehr an der Bremse gezogen als beim Trail. Sicherlich ist es ratsam mal die Fingerkraft zu trainieren um dem ArmPump entgegenzuwirken aber warum so ausfallend?


----------



## 3K-Power (11. März 2018)

Du ließt nur so Bruchteile von Posts oder?

Der Kollege da oben schreibt er benötigt schon viel Kraft um die Beläge an die Scheibe zu bekommen... 

ER BENÖTIGT VIEL KRAFT UM DEN LEERWEG ZU BEWÄLTIGEN!!!

Was soll ma denn da noch anderes antworten? Umschulung zum Fußgänger als Problemlösung?


----------



## fl1p (12. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Der Kollege da oben schreibt er benötigt schon viel Kraft um die Beläge an die Scheibe zu bekommen...
> 
> ER BENÖTIGT VIEL KRAFT UM DEN LEERWEG ZU BEWÄLTIGEN!!!
> 
> Was soll ma denn da noch anderes antworten? Umschulung zum Fußgänger als Problemlösung?


Es geht darum dass man *in Relation zu anderen Bremsen* recht viel Kraft dafür braucht. Ich bin nicht der Einzige den das etwas stört.
Ich versuche einfach nur herauszufinden ob man diese benötigte Kraft verringern kann. Dann wäre die Hope meine Traumbremse.
Warum dich das so fürchterlich aufregt verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Mehr Training brauche ich übrigens nicht, aber sehr freundlich.

Wenn jemand etwas zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage beitragen möchte würde ich mich sehr freuen, ansonsten klinke ich mich jetzt hier aus.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. März 2018)

....dann solltest du dich klarer ausdrücken??

Ich bin jetzt vor der Arbeit direkt mal an alle Räder im Haushalt gegangen und habe bewusst alle Bremshebel gezogen bis die Beläge an den Scheiben anlagen.

Direttissima, Formula, XT, Magura HS33, MT8 und sogar an ne alte mit Bowdenzug...

Ok die mit Bowdenzug geht echt beschissen ziehen; liegt aber eher an der Ergonomie des Modells (etwa 25 Jahre alt).

Aber bei den Scheibenbremsen konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Wenn das ganze bei vielen Tiefenmetern Bremsen zu irgendwelchen Kraftverlusten in dem Händen beitragen sollte; sorry; nicht ganz nachvollziehbar..

Ich in übrigens der Auffassung; dieses läppische Federblech an den Belägen trägt nicht dazu bei dass etwas schwerer geht. Das Ding sorgt doch lediglich dafür dass die Beläge den sich zurückziehenden Kolben folgen. Wenn du da basteln willst dann teste gänzlich ohne Feder. Denke nicht dass sich etwas ändert.


----------



## fl1p (12. März 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ....dann solltest du dich klarer ausdrücken??


Und du solltest genauer lesen. 


3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich in übrigens der Auffassung; dieses läppische Federblech an den Belägen trägt nicht dazu bei dass etwas schwerer geht. Das Ding sorgt doch lediglich dafür dass die Beläge den sich zurückziehenden Kolben folgen. Wenn du da basteln willst dann teste gänzlich ohne Feder. Denke nicht dass sich etwas ändert.





fl1p schrieb:


> ...ob man die Rückholfeder im Geber durch eine schwächere ersetzen könnte...


Ich weiß wirklich nicht was deine Motivation ist dich hier so aufzuführen.
Lass mich doch einfach eine Frage stellen. Du kannst meinen Gedankengang zu der Bremse natürlich in Frage stellen, dein gutes Recht. Aber beleidigend zu werden bringt niemandem etwas.
Also lass doch einfach gut sein wenn du mir nicht helfen willst. Danke.


----------



## Alex1206 (12. März 2018)

Möchte mich hier auch mal sachlich einmischen.

Wann genau brauchst du viel Handkraft? Um den Leerweg zu überbrücken (dieser ist einstellbar bei den Tech3)? Um die Bremskraft aufzubauen? Wenn ja welche Bremse schwebt dir vor? Scheibengröße?
Ich persönlich habe eine E4 Tech 3 mit den 180er Scheiben. Vorne habe ich gesinterte Beläge drauf und hinten die organischen. Auch mit Fahrfertig über 100 kg habe ich keine Probleme mit der Handkraft und der Bremsleistung. Eine Saint (hatte ich auch schon) packt hier deutlich brachialer zu aber ist von der Modulation her absolut nicht mit einer Hope vergleichbar. Da gibt es nur auf und Zu. Die Hope kennt auch einiges dazwischen. Wenn es dir um den Maximaldruck geht ist die Handkraft etwas höher wie bei einer Saint. Da stimme ich zu.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. März 2018)

fl1p schrieb:


> ...vergleichsweise viel Fingerkraft um eine mittlere Bremskraft zu generieren. ...
> 
> Da man bereits sehr viel Fingerkraft braucht um die Bremsbeläge überhaupt in Kontakt mit der Scheibe zu bekommen...


Ich kann das für meine Hope-Bremsen nicht nachvollziehen. Eine XT oder eine Guide (für diese beiden Bremsen habe ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten) benötigt mMn in dem von Dir beschriebenen Szenario mehr Fingerkraft.

Das mit der Feder würde ich lassen. Ich denke, da werden die schlauen Köpfe bei Hope lange genug getüftelt haben.

Welche Beläge/Scheiben-Kombi fährst Du? Verschmutzung (Öl/Putzmittel o.ä) auf der Scheibe kannst Du definitiv ausschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (12. März 2018)

fl1p schrieb:


> Wie schon oft auch in vielen Tests bemängelt wurde, brauchen die Hope Bremsen ja leider vergleichsweise viel Fingerkraft um eine mittlere Bremskraft zu generieren. Also der Bereich, der beim Bergabfahren sehr häufig gebraucht wird.
> 
> Da man bereits sehr viel Fingerkraft braucht um die Bremsbeläge überhaupt in Kontakt mit der Scheibe zu bekommen, frage ich mich ob man die Rückholfeder im Geber durch eine schwächere ersetzen könnte, ohne dass die Kolben im Sattel zu weit ausgefahren bleiben. Theoretisch ziehen ja eh die Dichtungen an den Kolben diese zurück, was einen Spalt zur Scheibe erzeugt.



Ich habe gelesen was du geschrieben hast!

Ließt es selber noch mal?

Und wo genau beleidige ich?


----------



## fl1p (12. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Möchte mich hier auch mal sachlich einmischen.
> 
> Wann genau brauchst du viel Handkraft? Um den Leerweg zu überbrücken (dieser ist einstellbar bei den Tech3)? Um die Bremskraft aufzubauen? Wenn ja welche Bremse schwebt dir vor? Scheibengröße?
> Ich persönlich habe eine E4 Tech 3 mit den 180er Scheiben. Vorne habe ich gesinterte Beläge drauf und hinten die organischen. Auch mit Fahrfertig über 100 kg habe ich keine Probleme mit der Handkraft und der Bremsleistung. Eine Saint (hatte ich auch schon) packt hier deutlich brachialer zu aber ist von der Modulation her absolut nicht mit einer Hope vergleichbar. Da gibt es nur auf und Zu. Die Hope kennt auch einiges dazwischen. Wenn es dir um den Maximaldruck geht ist die Handkraft etwas höher wie bei einer Saint. Da stimme ich zu.





fl1p schrieb:


> Ich besaß die V2, und bin so ziemlich alle Hope Bremsen mal testweise gefahren. Aktuell besitze ich die V4 und habe die auch ausführlich in den Alpen getestet.





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich kann das für meine Hope-Bremsen nicht nachvollziehen. Eine XT oder eine Guide (für diese beiden Bremsen habe ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten) benötigt mMn in dem von Dir beschriebenen Szenario mehr Fingerkraft.
> 
> Das mit der Feder würde ich lassen. Ich denke, da werden die schlauen Köpfe bei Hope lange genug getüftelt haben.
> 
> Welche Beläge/Scheiben-Kombi fährst Du? Verschmutzung (Öl/Putzmittel o.ä) auf der Scheibe kannst Du definitiv ausschließen?


Die Beläge und Scheiben sind sauber. Die Bremse funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei.
Noch mal: Ich bin die organischen Hope Beläge rund eine Woche auf supersteilen Strecken in den Alpen gefahren, die Sinterbeläge dann ebenfalls fast eine Woche.
Bei voller Bremsleistung stimme ich dir zu, die Handkraft ist da z.B. ähnlich der einer Saint.
Aber bei leichter bis mittelstarker Bremsleistung braucht man einfach deutlich mehr Kraft. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Glaub mir, ich bin schon sehr viele Bremsen gefahren. Auch Hopes an anderen Rädern.
Ist doch super wenn euch das im Originalzustand perfekt passt. Ich überlege wie ich das für mich optimieren könnte.

Letztendlich werde ich einfach mal die Feder ausbauen und gucken wie stark diese den Hebel überhaupt zurück drückt.


----------



## Alex1206 (12. März 2018)

Dann finde ich solltest du der Bremse einfach mal ein Grundsetup geben. Sprich angefangen von den Kolben. Sind diese richtig mobilisiert/freigängig? Bremsflüssigkeit. Mal schauen ob hier alles passt oder ob Zuwenig drinnen ist. Ausrichtung Bremse/Scheibe scheint zu passen sonst hättest zu wenig Bremsleistung am Ende. Die passt ja hast du geschrieben. Dann mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen am Tech3 Hebel probieren und dann sollte das eigentlich passen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. März 2018)

Ich bin grad mal im Keller gewesen und hab mal Zee VS V4 probiert.
Sicherlich ist mehr Kraft (wenn man das Kraft nennen kann) nötig für den Leerweg.
Sollte das aber ein Problem darstellen so würde ich mir, und das meine ich nicht mal negativ, über deine Handkraft Gedanken machen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Als nächstes wanderten die *Trickstuff Power* vorne rein. Nochmal mehr Bremskraft als die Sinter, *aber dabei leise*


Ich habe sie heute auch das erste Mal gefahren in meiner V4 vorn. Das Einbremsen hat sich zunächst schwierig gestaltet, da es bei uns sehr viel geschneit hat und noch schneit. Bei den ersten Bremsungen dachte ich "Plug and Play". D.h. auch ohne Einbremsen ist schon sehr viel Power da. Dann kam das befürchtete Gurgeln bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten und das Arbeitsgeräusch war auch nicht leiser als das mit den Hope Sinterbelägen.

Nach ein paar mehr langsamen Abfahrten mit zuerst schleifender Bremse und dann pulsierendem Ziehen am Hebel (so wie bei Hope in der Anleitung beschrieben) wurde die Bremse immer leiser und das Gurgeln ging auch weg. Jetzt ist nur noch ein kaum wahrnehmbares Zischen zu hören. Ich habe es dann auch auf freier Straße mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten getestet. Power ist mehr als genug da und die Dosierbarkeit ist noch einmal um einiges gestiegen im Vergleich zu den Hope Sinterbelägen. Jetzt machen Stoppies wirklich richtig Spaß und sind wirklich wunderbar zu halten.

Am HR Habe ich die E4 mit Sinterbelägen von Hope. Die war die gesamte Ausfahrt nicht leise zu bekommen. Klar, es wurde immer wieder Schnee auf die Scheibe geworfen. Vorn war immer mal ein Kreischen zu hören aber wirklich nur ganz kurz.

Sollte sich das Gurgeln vorn nicht noch zeigen, werde ich hinten auch auf die Power umrüsten.

Setup: 

Vorn: Tech3 V4-Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen-Trickstuff Power 730-Hope Floating 203mm
Hinten: Tech3 E4-Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen-Hope Sinter-Hope Floating 180mm


----------



## Alex1206 (20. März 2018)

Passen die Trickstuff 730 Power für die V4 auch in die E4???

Danke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Passen die Trickstuff 730 Power für die V4 auch in die E4???
> 
> Danke.


Nein. Sind länger. E4 benutzt andere Beläge als die V4. Hier sind die für die E4. Komischerweise gibt es für die V4 nur die mit der roten Trägerplatte und die für die E4 nur mit Silberner. D.h. für die V4 die Power für die E4 die Power+. Belagsmaterial ist gleich und ich brauch die silbernen nicht. Zahl lieber etwas weniger.


----------



## Alex1206 (20. März 2018)

Die sind da ja wieder organisch und nicht gesintert. Werden da wohl nicht an die anderen ran reichen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die sind da ja wieder organisch und nicht gesintert. Werden da wohl nicht an die anderen ran reichen.



Die Trickstuff-Beläge sollen ja aus gepresstem Feenstaub sein...sind also besser als ALLES!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die sind da ja wieder organisch und nicht gesintert. Werden da wohl nicht an die anderen ran reichen.


Das Belagsmaterial unterscheidet sich von Power zu Power+ nicht. Ja sie sind organisch aber haben einfach (durch den Feenstaub) mehr Power als die Hope Sinter.


----------



## Alex1206 (21. März 2018)

Warum bekomme ich dann keine pinken Beläge geliefert???  so Feenstaub und so......

@niconj  Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist die Aussage das sich die Beläge nicht unterscheiden aber organisch und gesintert sind. Kannst du mir das bitte verständlich erklären? Danke dir.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich dann keine pinken Beläge geliefert???  so Feenstaub und so......
> 
> @niconj  Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist die Aussage das sich die Beläge nicht unterscheiden aber organisch und gesintert sind. Kannst du mir das bitte verständlich erklären? Danke dir.


Ich schrieb an keiner Stelle was von Sinterbelägen ohne Hope im selben Zusammenhang zu benutzen. Ich schrieb, dass es die Power+ (die mit silberner Trägerplatte) nur für die E4 gibt, während es die Power (mit roter Trägerplatte) nur für die V4 gibt. D.h. Belagsmaterial ist gleich, die Trägerplatte und ihre (marketing?)Eigenschaften sind anders.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ...  Belagsmaterial ist gleich ...


Sicher? Ich hatte das von Mr.Fee!nstaub so verstanden, dass die Mischungen nicht die selben sind.

Ist ja auch egal: nehmt die roten. Rot ist immer besser!


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich hatte das von Mr.Fee!nstaub so verstanden, dass die Mischungen nicht die selben sind.
> 
> Ist ja auch egal: nehmt die roten. Rot ist immer besser!


Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass das Belagsmaterial gleich ist. Vielleicht kann @Trick Stuffson noch mal klar stellen. Sind Power und Power+ unterscheiden sich nur durch das Material der Trägerplatte richtig?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass das Belagsmaterial gleich ist. Vielleicht kann @Trick Stuffson noch mal klar stellen. Sind Power und Power+ unterscheiden sich nur durch das Material der Trägerplatte richtig?


http://www.trickstuff.de/bilder/TRICKSTUFFImagebroschre.pdf auf Seite 3 sehen die Beläge (der Reibkuchen selbst) jedenfalls mal unterschiedlich aus -kann auch an einer amateurhaften Aufnahme liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (21. März 2018)

Ups. eben gesehen das beide Beläge organisch sind..... Habe irgendwie mit dem gesintert oben auch die Trickstuff gesintert..... Dann wäre nur interessant zu wissen ob die Power und Power+ vom Belag identisch sind.


----------



## Alex1206 (21. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> http://www.trickstuff.de/bilder/TRICKSTUFFImagebroschre.pdf auf Seite 3 sehen die Beläge (der Reibkuchen selbst) jedenfalls mal unterschiedlich aus -kann auch an einer amateurhaften Aufnahme liegen.



Da steht aber auch drinnen das die Power+ für Hope Vierkolben funktionieren. Also auch die E4. Oh man ich probiere ja gerne mal was neues aus obwohl ich gerade mit Sinter vorne und organisch hinten in der E4 echt happy bin aber gegen mehr Bremskraft und saugute Dosierbarkeit habe ich natürlich nix einzuwenden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ups. eben gesehen das beide Beläge organisch sind..... Habe irgendwie mit dem gesintert oben auch die Trickstuff gesintert..... Dann wäre nur interessant zu wissen ob die Power und Power+ vom Belag identisch sind.


Sind sie. Ich bin mir da eigentlich sehr sicher. Ich habe viel im Trickstuff Forum und besonders bzgl. meiner Saint darüber gelesen.

Steht auch so auf der Trickstuff Seite:

*Legende: *

Alle _POWER_-Beläge haben das gleiche Belagsmaterial, das die extreme Bremskraft und die extreme Fadingstabilität begründet.

@Alex1206 Bitte nicht die Power für V4 mit den Power + für die E4 verwechseln. E4 und V4 Beläge sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Luci_11 (21. März 2018)

Es gibt eine klare Erklärung von Trickstuff hier im Forum, dass das belagsmaterial Power Identität ist und die + ein andere  trägerplatte haben mit Verzahnungen, damit bei stärkeren bremsen der Belag noch besser auf der Platte hält. Quasi ein Sicherheitsfeature.


Sent from mobile.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (28. März 2018)

Kann mich jemand mal in folgender Sache beraten:

habe mir - als erste hydraulische Scheibenbremse in meiner Bikerkarriere überhaupt - die Tech 3 E4 zugelegt und kriege es irgendwie nicht hin, dass die Bremskolben der Zange nach dem Bremsen die Scheibe schleiffrei freigeben. Habe schon die Kolben mobilisiert, habe entlüftet, den Sattel zig mal penibel ausgerichtet.

Die Bremse pack schön zu und gefühlt muss es sich was den Druckpunkt angeht genauso anfühlen (behaupte ich jetzt als Scheibenbrems-Jungfrau). 

Hier nun der Gedanke: meine Bremsscheibe ist eine uralte, noch mit 5 loch Standart und recht wuchtig. Kann es sein dass sie früher zum Teil dicker waren?! Kann jemand mal die Dicke einer aktuellen Floating Scheibe messen? Würde mir riesig helfen diesen Punkt auszuschließen!


----------



## Diddo (28. März 2018)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal die Dicke einer aktuellen Floating Scheibe messen? Würde mir riesig helfen diesen Punkt auszuschließen!



2mm ist immer ein guter Richtwert.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (28. März 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> 2mm ist immer ein guter Richtwert.



Danke. Hm...dann liegt es wohl nicht an der Scheibe. Meine ist auch genau 2 mm dick. Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen.  Dann suche ich eben weiter. Wäre ich bloß bei den V-Brakes geblieben ;-)


----------



## Diddo (28. März 2018)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Danke. Hm...dann liegt es wohl nicht an der Scheibe. Meine ist auch genau 2 mm dick.



Kann auch 1,8mm sein aber das sollte keinen riesigen Unterschied machen. Am Ende funktioniert es so wie @Robert-Ammersee gefühlte 100x erklärt hat: Zange nach Lichtspalt ausrichten über der Scheibe, dann die Beläge rein und an die Scheibe pumpen. Dabei kann es nötig sein die Beläge wieder zurückzudrücken.

Hier gibt es das passende Video:


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (28. März 2018)

Danke für das Video. Kenne ich. Mag sein dass ich mich noch dumm dabei anstelle, in Theorie weiß ich gut wie man das anstellt. Ich versuchs morgen mit frischer Energie.


----------



## bummel42 (28. März 2018)

Einfach einstellen.
Wenn man das Rad dann dreht, es schleifgeräusche macht, aber nicht signifikant langsamer wird => ignorieren.
Erst einmal fahren und dann schleift sich alles ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. März 2018)

Egal wie stark die Scheibe ist, das Lüftspiel zwischen Scheibe und Belag bleibt immer gleich. Wahrscheinlich ist die Scheibe etwas krumm. Falls nicht, penibel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und erstmal einfahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. März 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Egal wie stark die Scheibe ist, das Lüftspiel zwischen Scheibe und Belag bleibt immer gleich. Wahrscheinlich ist die Scheibe etwas krumm. Falls nicht, penibel nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und erstmal einfahren.


Genau das. Die Dicke der Scheibe ist egal (also in den üblichen Maßen). Nach dem Einbremsen kann es sein, dass das Schleifen schon weg ist, wenn es nur punktuell ist, denn 100% plan kann man das mit dem bloßen Auge nicht ausrichten. Das kommt erst nach dem Einbremsen.


----------



## Strampelino (31. März 2018)

Hab jetzt hier bisschen gelesen, wollte mir nächsten Monat die hope tech 3 e3 für mein nomad kaufen.
Nach manchen Kommentaren bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher , hört sich ja sehr nach Stress an das einstellen. Das entlüften finde ich auch sehr nervig. Bin da sram verwöhnt.........aaaaaber werde sie mir eh holen alleine schon wegen der Optik.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (31. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hab jetzt hier bisschen gelesen, wollte mir nächsten Monat die hope tech 3 e3 für mein nomad kaufen.
> Nach manchen Kommentaren bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher , hört sich ja sehr nach Stress an das einstellen. Das entlüften finde ich auch sehr nervig. Bin da sram verwöhnt.........aaaaaber werde sie mir eh holen alleine schon wegen der Optik.



Also ich als Verursacher eines der "Stress" Kommentare, kann sagen dass ich es inzwischen raus habe. Mit Geduld und Spucke klappt es selbst mit so einer Diva wie der Hope. 

Nicht genug empfehlen kann ich übrigens den Trichter des "easy bleed" Kits zum Aufschrauben für den Hebel! Sauteuer für eine Alubüchse mit Gewinde und Stöpsel aber wer alleine schraubt und keinen Sklaven zum befüllen des Hebelbehälters hat - zuschlagen!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> ...hört sich ja sehr nach Stress an das einstellen. ...


Ist es aber nicht. Einfach nach Anleitung vorgehen.



Strampelino schrieb:


> ... Das entlüften finde ich auch sehr nervig. ...


Verglichen mit der SRAM aber ein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Strampelino (31. März 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. Nur für Leitungen kürzen muss man ja nicht gleich entlüften.
Finde halt das Shimano entlüftungs und befüllungssystem nervig.
Das sram System ist ja kinderleicht.
So meinte ich das.
Von hope schlecht gelöst das geficke


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Nur für Leitungen kürzen muss man ja nicht gleich entlüften.



Dann brauchst ja auch nicht wegen ‚nervig‘ jammern. [emoji6]

Ist aber auch wirklich einfach. Wer‘s schonmal bei Auto oder Motorrad gemacht hat, kann‘s. Gibt keine ‚Tricks‘ zu beachten.


----------



## Strampelino (31. März 2018)

Jammere doch nicht!!!!! Hab hier einfach viele negative heul Kommentare gelesen
Und das System von hope......ist kein Problem......Aber halt naja very british
Will hier auch kein Stress anfangen!
Wollte damit nur sagen, das ein einfaches System was anderes ist. Deshalb für mich nervig, da ich es mir gerne einfach mache.
Mehr nicht.
Holen werde ich sie mir sowiso.......kein stress
Hab es schon oft am Bike gemacht, mit Shimano nervbehälter und bei sram.


----------



## EarlyUp (31. März 2018)

Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese denke ich, einige sind schlicht zu faul und scheuen den Aufwand. 
Dann bringt eben euer Rad in einen Laden und wartet bis es fertig ist. Macht man ja beim Auto oder Motorrad auch. Wer es nicht kann oder den Aufwand scheut bringt seine Karre eben weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht, was am Shimano Trichter so schwierig ist. Ich finde das äußerst benutzerfreundlich und auch super, dass es von Hope nun auch einen Trichter gibt, wenngleich das Prozedere etwas anders ist.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. April 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> hört sich ja sehr nach Stress an das einstellen



Den Sattel sollte man bei jeder Bremse auf diese Weise ausrichten. Gerade wenn man 4-Kolben Bremsen einfach nur ranpumpt, wird das eine Katastrophe. Dann sind die Kolben unterschiedlich ausgefahren und der Sattel sitzt schräg auf der Aufnahme. Also kein Hope spezifisches Prozedere.


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. April 2018)

Ich bin mit der Bremsleistung meiner t3 E4 nicht zufrieden. Ich hab momentan vorne organisch und hinten sinter verbaut. Gerade hinten könnte das doch schon was mehr ab power sein. Kann mir jemand ein paar Beläge empfehlen? Vo hi oder nur hinten?

Fahre die floating in 203 und 180. Scheiben und Beläge waren neu. Gruß


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. April 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Bremsleistung meiner t3 E4 nicht zufrieden. Ich hab momentan vorne organisch und hinten sinter verbaut. Gerade hinten könnte das doch schon was mehr ab power sein. Kann mir jemand ein paar Beläge empfehlen? Vo hi oder nur hinten?
> 
> Fahre die floating in 203 und 180. Scheiben und Beläge waren neu. Gruß


Trickstuff Power. Ich finde aber die Sinterbeläge hinten mit der 180er Scheibe mehr als ausreichend. Vorn kannst du auch die Gesinterten probieren.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. April 2018)

Die Trickstuff Power Beläge habe ich seit 2 Wochen an der vorderen V4(203mm Floating Disc) und die sollten nun locker 6000hm runter haben. Ich habe gezielt 300hm auf Asphalt eingebremst. Die Bremsleistung finde ich sehr bescheiden, vor allem im Vergleich zu den Hope Sinter. Dafür gibts hochfrequentes Pfeifen und rubbeln in bestimmten Situationen.
Nach der Einfahrphase hat sich am Bremsverhalten auch nichts mehr geändert. Entweder sind die Beläge nicht so gut wie beworben oder ich habe sie noch nicht richtig heiß bekommen. Das kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. April 2018)

evtl. passt einfach die Paarung Hope Scheibe + Trickstuff Beläge nicht so gut zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusLite (4. April 2018)

Fahre vorne die V4 mit Power Belägen und Dächle HD Scheiben und die Bremsleistung ist genial.
Sie steht meiner alten Shigura in nichts nach, lässt sich aber viel besser dosieren.
Genau das was ich mir gewünscht habe.
Denke das die Reibpartner nicht optimal zusammen passen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Die Trickstuff Power Beläge habe ich seit 2 Wochen an der vorderen V4(203mm Floating Disc) und die sollten nun locker 6000hm runter haben. Ich habe gezielt 300hm auf Asphalt eingebremst. Die Bremsleistung finde ich sehr bescheiden, vor allem im Vergleich zu den Hope Sinter. Dafür gibts hochfrequentes Pfeifen und rubbeln in bestimmten Situationen.
> Nach der Einfahrphase hat sich am Bremsverhalten auch nichts mehr geändert. Entweder sind die Beläge nicht so gut wie beworben oder ich habe sie noch nicht richtig heiß bekommen. Das kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen.


Ich fahre selbige Kombi. Ich kann mich über die Power nicht beklagen. Das hochfrequente Quietschen habe ich jetzt auch (wieder) aber nur bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten. Das Gurgeln, welches ich anfangs nicht hatte und auch mit den Hope Sintern nicht hatte, ist jetzt auch da, wie eben auch mit der Trickstuff Scheibe und Shimano Bremsen.

Gerade das Gurgeln bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten hatte ich bisher bei allen Trickstuff Belägen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das keiner sonst hat.


----------



## Luci_11 (4. April 2018)

Ich habe es absolut nicht.
Beste Belags-Scheiben Kombi die ich bisher hatte.


Sent from mobile.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. April 2018)

Dann werde ich den Belägen noch einmal richtig einheizen. 150hm gnadenlose Dauerbremsung. Entweder funktionieren sie dann oder es kommen wieder die Hope Sinter drauf. Genau diesen Ärger mit den Bremsbelägen wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> ... 300hm auf Asphalt eingebremst. ...





Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> ... 150hm gnadenlose Dauerbremsung. ...


Ob das der richtige Weg ist? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du Deine Beläge damit verglast hast.

Wenn es umbedingt die organischen sein müssen, würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:


Beläge reinigen (in Spiritus legen)
auf einem Schleifpapier abziehen
mit Heißluftpistole oder auf einer Herdpaltte Herdplatte so lange erhitzen bis die aufhören zu qualmen (Obacht 1: der Qualm stinkt! Obacht 2: heiße Beläge sehen genauso aus wie kalte!)
Scheibe reinigen (in Spiritus legen)
Scheibe mit feinem Schleifpapier abziehen
zusammenbauen und fertig

Spätestens am Ende der nächsten Tour bremst das dann wie es soll.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ob das der richtige Weg ist? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du Deine Beläge damit verglast hast.
> 
> Wenn es umbedingt die organischen sein müssen, würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:
> 
> ...


Ich hatte schon mal Trickstuff Beläge die sind beim Ausgasen explodiert. D.h. sie haben Blasen gebildet und nein, ich hatte sie nicht zu lange über der Pistole.


----------



## Schuffa87 (5. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Die Trickstuff Power Beläge habe ich seit 2 Wochen an der vorderen V4(203mm Floating Disc) und die sollten nun locker 6000hm runter haben. Ich habe gezielt 300hm auf Asphalt eingebremst. Die Bremsleistung finde ich sehr bescheiden, vor allem im Vergleich zu den Hope Sinter. Dafür gibts hochfrequentes Pfeifen und rubbeln in bestimmten Situationen.
> Nach der Einfahrphase hat sich am Bremsverhalten auch nichts mehr geändert. Entweder sind die Beläge nicht so gut wie beworben oder ich habe sie noch nicht richtig heiß bekommen. Das kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen.



Waren die Scheiben neu oder die alten die mit den Sinter eingebremst wurden?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... ich hatte sie nicht zu lange über der Pistole.


Zu dicht. Mit viel Temperatur bekommt man natürlich alles kaputt.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. April 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Waren die Scheiben neu oder die alten die mit den Sinter eingebremst wurden?



Die Scheiben sind neu. 

Verglast sind die Beläge definitiv nicht. Das habe ich noch nie geschafft. Ich musste 800hm Trail schon einmal mit schleifender VR-Bremse fahren, da mir beim Sturz die hintere Leitung getrennt wurde. Das hat die V4 nicht interessiert. 

Beim Einbremsen gehe ich meist so vor:

Beläge penibel ausrichten
eine steile lange Abfahrt suchen
mehrmals kräftig Verzögern von 25-5km/h, Zeit zum Abkühlen geben
wenn sich die erwartete Bremsleistung nicht einstellt, gibts ordentlich Hitze

Man merkt ja deutlich, wenn Fading eintritt. So weit lasse ich es nie kommen.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (10. April 2018)

Habe hier bissel gelesen und bin auf die Entlüftungs-Tipps von Rad-Ab gestoßen. Die Tipps mit Unterdruckbehandlung und dann etwas DOT bei gezogenem Heben reinpumpen. Sofort ausprobiert und muss sagen: geniale Wirkung!

Wem also die E4/V4 subjektiv zu "weich" und nicht direkt genug erscheint, braucht nur diese Tipps zu befolgen und hat einen absolut brutalen Druckpunkt nach wenigen mm Leerweg des Hebels.

Rad-Ab - Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2018)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Habe hier bissel gelesen und bin auf die Entlüftungs-Tipps von Rad-Ab gestoßen. Die Tipps mit Unterdruckbehandlung und dann etwas DOT bei gezogenem Heben reinpumpen. Sofort ausprobiert und muss sagen: geniale Wirkung!
> 
> Wem also die E4/V4 subjektiv zu "weich" und nicht direkt genug erscheint, braucht nur diese Tipps zu befolgen und hat einen absolut brutalen Druckpunkt nach wenigen mm Leerweg des Hebels.
> 
> Rad-Ab - Hut ab!


D.h. das System überfüllen oder was genau? Das relativiert sich nach dem Belagsverschleiß wieder.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (12. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> D.h. das System überfüllen oder was genau? Das relativiert sich nach dem Belagsverschleiß wieder.



Jo, so nennt man das wohl. Das mit dem Belagverschleiß will mit aber nicht einleuchten. Die Beläge stellen sich bei hydraulischen doch automatisch nach? Warum soll dann der Druckpunkt - bei gleichbleibenden anderen Faktoren - mit der Zeit weicher werden? Kann natürlich sein, ich bin ein Scheibenbremsneuling. Belehrt mich!


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. April 2018)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Jo, so nennt man das wohl. Das mit dem Belagverschleiß will mit aber nicht einleuchten. Die Beläge stellen sich bei hydraulischen doch automatisch nach? Warum soll dann der Druckpunkt - bei gleichbleibenden anderen Faktoren - mit der Zeit weicher werden? Kann natürlich sein, ich bin ein Scheibenbremsneuling. Belehrt mich!



Weil wenn die Beläge nur noch (bsp.) 50% haben die Kolben nicht soweit zurückgehen wie bei 100% Belagdicke. = weicherer Druckpunkt


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. April 2018)

Der Druckpunkt hat doch nichts mit Belagverschleiß oder Überfüllen zu tun. "Überfüllen" heißt dass mehr Bremsflüssigkeit im System ist als notwendig. Das bekommt man hin indem man die Kolben ausfährt und den AGB voll macht. Man erreicht damit gar nichts, außer dass man beim Belagwechsel die Kolben nicht mehr weit genug zurück drücken kann. 
Der Leerweg ist bei der Bremse technisch bedingt vorgegeben und den kann man nicht ändern, abgesehen von der Druckpunktverstellung. Man kann natürlich die Kolben ohne Scheibe weiter rauspumpen, sodass sich ein kleineres Lüftspiel einstellt. Wenn die Beläge verschleißen, relativiert sich das wieder.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. April 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Weil wenn die Beläge nur noch (bsp.) 50% haben die Kolben nicht soweit zurückgehen wie bei 100% Belagdicke. = weicherer Druckpunkt



Hydraulik 6! Setzen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hydraulik 6! Setzen.


Hä? Meine Saint werden mit abnehmender Belagdicke aber immer beschissener. Der Druckpunkt ist definitiv nicht mehr wie direkt nach dem entlüften bzw belagtausch. An was liegt das


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. April 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> ... An was liegt das


Die Antwort steckt -wie so oft- in der Frage:


Schuffa87 schrieb:


> ... Saint ...


Fährst Du Auto? Oder Motorrad? Ändert sich da auch der Pedal-/Hebelweg wenn die Beläge runter sind?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. April 2018)

Druckpunkt und Leerweg nicht durcheinander bringen.


----------



## BigMounty (12. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Druckpunkt und Leerweg nicht durcheinander bringen.



Ist für die Frage egal.
Weder Druckpunkt, noch Leerweg sollten sich durch den Belagverschleiß spürbar verändern.
Der Belagsverschleiß wird bei einer funktionsfähigen Bremse automatisch ausgeglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. April 2018)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass geringer Leerweg mit einem guten Druckpunkt gleichgesetzt wird. Den Leerweg kann man gezielt manipulieren, bis das eben durch den Belagverschleiß ausgeglichen wird. Man kann natürlich immer wieder nach x Höhenmetern den Sattel abbauen und die Beläge ranpumpen. Aber wer hat darauf schon Lust?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> ... Man kann natürlich immer wieder nach x Höhenmetern den Sattel abbauen und die Beläge ranpumpen. ...



...oder gleich eine Hope montieren. [emoji6]

Das mit dem zunehmenden Leerweg bei abnehmender Belagstärke ist grundsätzlich mal Quatsch. Bissl im Physikunterricht aufgepasst, dann weiss man, wie so eine Hydraulikbremse funktioniert.

Wenn (wenn!) das so ist, dass der Hebelweg mit Belagabnutzung zunehmen sollte, passt was mit der Bremse nicht (vermutlich zu wenig DOT-/Öl-Bremsflüssigkeit im System).


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. April 2018)

Das ist mir schon klar. Wenn ich Bremsen montiere, dann fahre ich die Kolben so weit aus, dass die Scheibe gerade so zwischen die Beläge passt. Damit manipuliert man vorerst das Lüftspiel was sich nach dem Belagverschleiß wieder relativiert. Bis dahin hat man halt wenig Leerweg am Hebel. Das ist meine Methode die Bremse auszurichten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. ...was sich nach dem Belagverschleiß wieder relativiert. ...


Anscheinend doch noch nicht klar...aber ich geb's auf.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. April 2018)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Lüftspiel, also Spalt zwischen den Belägen, durch gezieltes Ausfahren der Kolben kleiner als vorgesehen eingestellt. Kleines lüftspiel->kleiner Leerweg. Beläge verschleißen, Lüftspiel wird größer und pegelt sich bei dem Maß ein, wie es eben konstruktiv ausgelegt wurde und bleibt dann auch so.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. April 2018)

Ich habe Dich schon verstanden. Bleibt Blödsinn. 
Darfst gerne mal vorbeikommen und ich stell‘s Dir ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. April 2018)

Nicht nötig! Ist nur eine andere Methode. Meine Bremse läuft ohne Schleifen mit perfektem Lichtspalt und die Beläge haben gleichmäßigen Kontakt, ohne vorher die Scheibe zu verspannen. Sogar der Druckpunkt hinten und vorne ist annähernd gleich sehr definiert. 
Die von Hope beschriebene Methode funktioniert nur dann perfekt, wenn die Kolben absolut gleichmäßig laufen. Sonst hat man einseitig Kontakt und auf der anderen Seite einen größeren Spalt. 

Mach dir keine Sorgen um mich, ich verstehe schon was ich mache. Du kannst aber gerne vorbei kommen und dich zu überzeugen, dass es funktioniert oder halt um Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Diddo (13. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Die von Hope beschriebene Methode funktioniert nur dann perfekt, wenn die Kolben absolut gleichmäßig laufen. Sonst hat man einseitig Kontakt und auf der anderen Seite einen größeren Spalt.



Völlig korrekt, wenn man nur die erste Hälfte des Prozesses macht ist es scheiße. Erst nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, damit der Bremssattel genau mittig über der Scheibe ist und danach dann die Beläge heranpumpen. Immer wieder einen festhalten oder zurückdrücken, bis es gleichmäßig ist. 

Wenn du natürlich vorher die Beläge so herauspumpst, dass sie genau mittig einen Spalt für die Scheibe lassen ... Hast du genau das gemacht, was Hope von dir will - nur eben andersherum.


----------



## bummel42 (13. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich habe Dich schon verstanden. Bleibt Blödsinn.
> Darfst gerne mal vorbeikommen und ich stell‘s Dir ein.


Lieber @Robert-Ammersee, 

Leben und Leben lassen!
Du gibst in diesem Thread zwar viele und gute Ratschläge, aber bei vielen merkt man einfach das in dem Wort Ratschlag das Wort Schlag drin steckt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Ratschlag.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bleibt Blödsinn.


Was ist daran Blödsinn? Wenn die Beläge ohne Scheibe weiter rausgefahren werden, sind sie mit eingebautem Rad näher an der Scheibe -> Druckpunkt eher*. Verschleißen die Beläge, kommt der Druckpunkt weiter an den Lenker, da sich das Ranpumpen wieder relativiert.

*Was ich bei dem ohnehin schon sehr kleinen Luftspalt der Hope nicht machen würde.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Was ist daran Blödsinn? ...


Probier Deine theoretische Annahme in der Praxis aus und vergleiche mit meinen Ausführungen. [emoji6]


----------



## BigMounty (14. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Was ist daran Blödsinn? Wenn die Beläge ohne Scheibe weiter rausgefahren werden, sind sie mit eingebautem Rad näher an der Scheibe -> Druckpunkt eher*. Verschleißen die Beläge, kommt der Druckpunkt weiter an den Lenker, da sich das Ranpumpen wieder relativiert.
> 
> *Was ich bei dem ohnehin schon sehr kleinen Luftspalt der Hope nicht machen würde.



Schau mal z.B. hier:
http://www.trickstuff.de/de/know-how/index.php
unter dem Punkt " Automatische Belagnachstellung " findest Du eine ganz gute Erklärung.
Sollte helfen zu verstehen wie sowas funktioniert.
Das soll keine Werbung für diese Bremsen sein, das funktioniert bei anderen Herstellern genau so und ist ganz normaler Stand der Technik.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. April 2018)

@BigMounty
Das Prinzip ist klar. @niconj und ich verstehen das schon. Trotzdem kann man den Leerweg manipulieren, wie von uns beiden beschrieben. Dann fangen die Beläge an zu verschleißen und es stellt sich das vorgesehene Spaltmaß ein, bis zum Belagtod. Das ist auch nur mein Prozedere für die Ausrichtung beim Belagwechsel.

Und nun heißts bei bestem Wetter mit korrektem Lüftspiel der V4 etwas Wärme zu gönnen.


----------



## bummel42 (14. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deinen Ratschlag.


Das war kein Ratschlag, sondern die versteckte Bitte etwas respektvoller zu agieren.


----------



## -03 (16. April 2018)

Was könnt ihr für Scheiben bei der Direttissima empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2018)

-03 schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr für Scheiben bei der Direttissima empfehlen?


Verlaufen?


----------



## -03 (16. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Verlaufen?


Bisschen schon jaNe aber ich wollte einfach mal hier fragen.Habe jetzt eine Direttissima an meinem Neuen Radl und bin mir nicht sicher welche Scheibe da taugt


----------



## BigMounty (16. April 2018)

-03 schrieb:


> Bisschen schon jaNe aber ich wollte einfach mal hier fragen.Habe jetzt eine Direttissima an meinem Neuen Radl und bin mir nicht sicher welche Scheibe da taugt


Wenn Du schon fremd gehst dann richtig!
Trickstuff Dächle ist dann die Scheibe Deiner Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2018)

-03 schrieb:


> ... und bin mir nicht sicher welche Scheibe da taugt


Und da fragst im Hope Thread? Weil hier die meisten Direttissima-Nutzer zu finden sind!?

Probier die Scheiben von TS...dann kann‘s wenigstens keiner auf den anderen schieben, wenn die Ölbremse nicht funktioniert. [emoji6]


----------



## -03 (16. April 2018)

Alles klar danke trotzdem.Ride on Jungs


----------



## DavidLV (16. April 2018)

-03 schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr für Scheiben bei der Direttissima empfehlen?



Also ich würd einfach die dächle in 223mm nehmen. Da kann nix verkehrt sein


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> ... dächle in 223mm ...


Gibt es die denn inzwischen? Dachte, die gab es nur als Prototyp für die EB.


----------



## DavidLV (16. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gibt es die denn inzwischen? Dachte, die gab es nur als Prototyp für die EB.



Im Shop steht auf Lager:

http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epage...s/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BS12236L15D


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2018)

Ist keine „Dächle“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (16. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ist keine „Dächle“.



Richtig. Is mir gar nicht aufgefallen  muss aber auch gestehen dass ich mich nicht wirklich mit den trickstuff Scheiben auseinandergesetzt hab


----------



## nieroc (26. April 2018)

Hey Leute, am Samstag kommt hoffentlich endlich meine V4 um die Saint zu ersetzen. Ich hoffe, dass die Suche nach einer verlässlichen Bremse endlich abgeschlossen werden kann.

Wollte mal fragen, welche Ersetzteile ihr beschaffen würdet, die am öftesten zu wechseln sind. Sind ja nur ein paar Euro und kann einem ggf. im Urlaub viel Stress ersparen. Die Membran für den Tech 3..... und was noch?


----------



## Diddo (26. April 2018)

@nieroc Beläge und zusätzliche R-Clips. Sind schneller durch oder verloren als dass eine Dichtung aufgibt


----------



## nieroc (26. April 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> @nieroc Beläge und zusätzliche R-Clips. Sind schneller durch oder verloren als dass eine Dichtung aufgibt


Danke dir. Werde mir wohl trotzdem noch paar Dichtungen holen. Keine Lust wegen ein paar Euro ne Woche oder so ohne Bremse dazustehen. Hatte in der Vergangenheit genug Stress um meine Stopper


----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. April 2018)

Mir fällt nichts ein, was bei meinen Hope Bremsen in den letzten 7 Jahren einfach mal so aufgegeben hätte. Selbst die Leitungsanschlüsse kannst du wiederverwenden, falls die Leitung beim Sturz mal ausreißt.


----------



## nieroc (26. April 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Mir fällt nichts ein, was bei meinen Hope Bremsen in den letzten 7 Jahren einfach mal so aufgegeben hätte. Selbst die Leitungsanschlüsse kannst du wiederverwenden, falls die Leitung beim Sturz mal ausreißt.


Das klingt alles so, als wäre die Suche *endlich *vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (27. April 2018)

Bei den Leitungsanschlüssen ist glaub der Teil im Hebel und Sattel als Stahl. Die Überwurfmutter war/ist aber glaub aus Alu. Oder war es andersrum? Die könntest du vorsichtshalber auch bestellen. Die zerfickt es manchmal wenn man nicht so mit Gefühl rangeht 

btw. ich kann die Trickstuff Power+ Beläge für die e4 empfehlen. Ich hatte vorher hinten die Hope Sinter und die fand ich nicht so prall. Haben auch ziemlich schnell nachgelassen bei mir.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. April 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Bei den Leitungsanschlüssen ist glaub der Teil im Hebel und Sattel als Stahl. Die Überwurfmutter war/ist aber glaub aus Alu. Oder war es andersrum? Die könntest du vorsichtshalber auch bestellen. Die zerfickt es manchmal wenn man nicht so mit Gefühl rangeht
> 
> btw. ich kann die Trickstuff Power+ Beläge für die e4 empfehlen. Ich hatte vorher hinten die Hope Sinter und die fand ich nicht so prall. Haben auch ziemlich schnell nachgelassen bei mir.


genau, den Banjo aus Alu am Sattel hab ich auch schon abgerissen...


----------



## nieroc (27. April 2018)

Habt ihr eigentlich entlüften müssen nach dem Kürzen der Leitungen?


----------



## EarlyUp (27. April 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich entlüften müssen nach dem Kürzen der Leitungen?



Sicherheitshalber würde ich immer entlüften nach dem kürzen der Bremsleitung.


----------



## DAKAY (28. April 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich entlüften müssen nach dem Kürzen der Leitungen?


Ne


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. April 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich entlüften müssen nach dem Kürzen der Leitungen?



Komische Frage. Wenn Leitung offen: entlüften! 
So viel sollte einem sein Leben schon wert sein.


----------



## nieroc (29. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Komische Frage. Wenn Leitung offen: entlüften!
> So viel sollte einem sein Leben schon wert sein.


Okay, hab mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. Reicht die Bubble Methode am Geber, oder muss man wirklich einmal Öl durchpumpen?


----------



## BigMounty (29. April 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. Reicht die Bubble Methode am Geber, oder muss man wirklich einmal Öl durchpumpen?




Probier es aus, wenn der Druckpunkt nach der Aktion noch passt ist es gut und wenn nicht, dann musst Du halt doch entlüften.
So einfach ist es.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. April 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. Reicht die Bubble Methode am Geber, oder muss man wirklich einmal Öl durchpumpen?



Würdest Du an Deinem Auto/Motorrad Teile des System Bremsen tauschen/montieren ohne anschließend zu entlüften?


----------



## nieroc (29. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Würdest Du an Deinem Auto/Motorrad Teile des System Bremsen tauschen/montieren ohne anschließend zu entlüften?


Gute Frage, leider habe ich nur zwei Fahrräder und hin und wieder eine MVG Monatskarte....

Aber ja, ich hab’s kapiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Würdest Du an Deinem Auto/Motorrad Teile des System Bremsen tauschen/montieren ohne anschließend zu entlüften?


Naja... sowohl bei Shimano als auch bei Hope kann man, wenn man vorsichtig arbeitet, auch um ein Entlüften drumherum kommen. Selbst bei Hope wurde das mal in einem Tutorial Video gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ... kann ...



Kann. Bleibt aber Pfusch, der an einer Bremse nichts verloren hat.


----------



## Schildbürger (30. April 2018)

Ja man kann ... Ausprobieren.
Wobei das nicht alleine am kürzen der Leitung liegt.
Manchmal ist auch ab Werk relativ viel Luft in der Bremse. Da ist dann Entlüften angesagt.


----------



## justanicename (30. April 2018)

Zusammenfassend könnte man ja mal generell für alle Bremsen dieser Welt sagen (egal an welchem KFZ): Man kann alles machen oder auch bleiben lassen was man will.
Und das ist solange ok, wie man zu 110% sicher sein kann, dass man höchstens seinen eigenen Arsch riskiert.
Da man aber meistens auch die Bremse benutzt um andere nicht in Gefahr zu bringen, sollte man tunlichst nur selber daran rumfummeln, wenn man weiß was man tut und das dann ordentlich und ohne "wird schon gut gehen".
Also --> entlüften!


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Mai 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend könnte man ja mal generell für alle Bremsen dieser Welt sagen (egal an welchem KFZ): Man kann alles machen oder auch bleiben lassen was man will.
> Und das ist solange ok, wie man zu 110% sicher sein kann, dass man höchstens seinen eigenen Arsch riskiert.
> Da man aber meistens auch die Bremse benutzt um andere nicht in Gefahr zu bringen, sollte man tunlichst nur selber daran rumfummeln, wenn man weiß was man tut und das dann ordentlich und ohne "wird schon gut gehen".
> Also --> entlüften!


Naja... Wie Schildbürger oben schon schrieb. Kann eine Bremse auch schon ab Werk einiges an Luft drin haben. Andere sind gut entlüftet. So kann es passieren, dass ich, wenn ich gescheit arbeite beim Kürzen, immernoch weniger Luft drin habe, als eine ungekürzte Bremse ab Werk. Wer hat dann die Schuld? Beim Rad merkt man doch ganz schnell, ob es ordentlich bremst oder nicht, besonders, wenn etwas Luft in der Bremse ist.

Immer diese Vergleiche mit dem Auto... Meine Güte.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Mai 2018)

Jemand muss das Argument Kinder noch einbringen...

Mit einer kleinen Luftblase in der Leitung ist die Bremse sicher kein Totalausfall. Aber wenn man so viel Geld für eine Hope lässt, sollte der Anspruch sein, eine perfekt funktionierende Bremse zu haben. Da gehört ordentliches Entlüften nun einmal dazu.


----------



## Diddo (1. Mai 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Mit einer kleinen Luftblase in der Leitung ist die Bremse sicher kein Totalausfall. Aber wenn man so viel Geld für eine Hope lässt, sollte der Anspruch sein, eine perfekt funktionierende Bremse zu haben. Da gehört ordentliches Entlüften nun einmal dazu.



Meinst du wirklich, dass eine naheliegende Lösung die richtige sein kann?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man so viel Geld für eine Hope lässt, sollte der Anspruch sein, eine perfekt funktionierende Bremse zu haben. Da gehört ordentliches Entlüften nun einmal dazu.


Dem stimme ich zu. ICH mache das auch, egal ob ich beim MTB kürze oder beim Trial/Dirtbike nicht kürze. 

Man kann aber auch überleben und sicherlich schneller fahren wie die meisten von uns hier, wenn man eine kleine Luftblase in der Leitung hat.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Mai 2018)

Ich habe jetzt zwar schon recht intensiv gesucht aber finde nichts. 
Welche Reibringhöhe haben die aktuellen Hope Scheiben (non-Vented)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (14. Mai 2018)

Hallole,



			
				Hope schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano I-Spec A shifters can be fitted directly to lever body


Gibt 's die XT 11-fach (Rapidfire PLUS SL-M8000) überhaupt noch als "A"?
Finde nur "I-Spec II" und "I-Spec B"


----------



## EarlyUp (14. Mai 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> 
> Gibt 's die XT 11-fach (Rapidfire PLUS SL-M8000) überhaupt noch als "A"?
> Finde nur "I-Spec II" und "I-Spec B"



Ispec A ist obsolet!


----------



## GG71 (14. Mai 2018)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Ispec A ist obsolet!


Dacht' ich mir schon fast.
Und was passt dann? B? Oder kann man die Hope Bremse nicht mehr mit Shimano kombinieren?

Edit:
I'habe die Infos gefunden *aufSchulterKlopfUndFreu*
http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/TECH3-Shifter-Mounts1.pdf


----------



## Schuffa87 (28. Mai 2018)

Hi.

hatte mir mal die Trickstuff Power+ 220 Beläge für meine Hope E4 bestellt. Leider passen die nicht so richtig. Da fehlt es einfach an Material in der Höhe. Die Scheibe wird nicht komplett vom Belag abgedeckt und es entsteht ein Grat.

 

Schade. Bremsen tun die nämlich richtig gut.
Edit: Wenn man dann irgendwann mal den Belag wechselt, dann kann man das natürlich vergessen wenn da ein Grat da ist und der neue Belag so aussieht wie die Hope Beläge (links im Bild).


----------



## GG71 (28. Mai 2018)

Hi All,

ist Euch eine Bezugsquelle bekennt, wo man die E4 in gemischter Farbe bestellen kann?
Meine Vorstellung wäre:
Armaturen + Hebel schwarz Einstellräder in rot, Bremsbacken rot.
Es gab mal die M4 als Bloody Mary, so ähnlich.


----------



## DavidLV (28. Mai 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hi All,
> 
> ist Euch eine Bezugsquelle bekennt, wo man die E4 in gemischter Farbe bestellen kann?
> Meine Vorstellung wäre:
> Armaturen + Hebel schwarz Einstellräder in rot, Bremsbacken rot.



Soweit ich weiß kann du dir nur die Einzelteile kaufen wenn du es individuell möchtest. Oder mal nett bei Hope fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (1. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hi All,
> 
> ist Euch eine Bezugsquelle bekennt, wo man die E4 in gemischter Farbe bestellen kann?
> Meine Vorstellung wäre:
> ...



Offiziell gibt es die immer nur Komplett in einer Farbe.


----------



## GG71 (8. Juni 2018)

Ich habe zumindest die Einstellschraube und Deckel für Bremssattel in div. Farben zum Nachkaufen gefunden.
Rot ist aber nicht wirklich rot sondern blass-weinrot aus Eloxierung.


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest die Einstellschraube und Deckel für Bremssattel in div. Farben zum Nachkaufen gefunden.
> Rot ist aber nicht wirklich rot sondern blass-weinrot aus Eloxierung.



Das geht Natürlich. Einstellschrauben am Hebel, Deckel am Bremssattel und Deckel am Hebel gibt es einzeln und Farbig zu Kaufen.


----------



## Diddo (8. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest die Einstellschraube und Deckel für Bremssattel in div. Farben zum Nachkaufen gefunden.



Schau mal da: https://www.hibike.de/hope-tech-3-master-cylinder-complete-p62433b96ca653e4ebc0665c8fb964364 und da https://www.hibike.de/hope-e4-caliper-complete-p280242e9ce64ce0d2ec7fa9d852c3994

Dann noch 'nen Leitungssatz, ein wenig DOT und fertig. Das ist Hope, da gibt es jedes Teil als Ersatzteil.



GG71 schrieb:


> Rot ist aber nicht wirklich rot sondern blass-weinrot aus Eloxierung.



Ja, die Teile von Hope sind nicht in signalrot lackiert sondern - wie von Beginn an - in rot eloxiert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Juni 2018)

Verwendet Hope für die Bremsscheiben eine andere Legierung als früher?
Ich habe letztes Jahr vo/hi neue Bremsscheiben montiert und die sind jetzt nach einem Satz Bremsbeläge (original, organisch) schon sehr ordentlich verschlissen. Die Vorgänger Bremsscheiben (ebenso Hope Floating) konnte ich vier Jahre lang fahren.


----------



## Don_Mazzelioni (10. Juni 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> hatte mir mal die Trickstuff Power+ 220 Beläge für meine Hope E4 bestellt. Leider passen die nicht so richtig. Da fehlt es einfach an Material in der Höhe. Die Scheibe wird nicht komplett vom Belag abgedeckt und es entsteht ein Grat.
> Anhang anzeigen 734677 Anhang anzeigen 734678
> ...




Zitat aus dem Herstellerforum:


Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Bei 0.25mm Materialabtrag gilt eine Hope Scheibe als verschlissen? 0.25x2=0.5mm?
> 
> Edit:/ E-Mail zwischen mir und Trickstuff.
> Hallo Daniel,
> ...


----------



## tom_ass (12. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

kurze Frage zur Bremsleitung.

Muss an meiner Tech 3 E4 von Stahlflex auf die schwarzen Kunststoffleitung wechseln da der neue Rahmen interne Zugführung hat.

Meine Frage ist nun ob ich die Hardware (Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Libelle, etc.) 




von Stahlflex auf Kunststoff einfach so übernehmen kann oder sind die im Innendurchmesser anders?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juni 2018)

Die Anschluss-Kits für Stahlflex- oder Kunststoffleitung haben zumindest mal verschiedene Bestellnummern...


----------



## tom_ass (12. Juni 2018)

Dachte das die Libelle (oder wie auch immer dieser geschlizte Messingring heißt) den Unterschied überbrückt...naja...falsch gedacht


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch schon von Stahlflex auf Kunststoff umgebaut und sämtliche Teile übernommen. Nur am Sechskant haben die Überwurfmuttern bei Stahlflex eine 6mm Bohrung, statt 5mm bei Kunststoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. Juni 2018)

Du meinst die Olive. Wenn du die Stahlflexleitung verpresst, musst du ein paar mm von der Kunststoffummantelung entfernen und dort die Olive aufschieben. Der Durchmesser ist dann der gleiche wie bei den schwarzen Kunststoffleitung. Hope verwendet dieselbe Olive für beide Leitungen.


----------



## tom_ass (12. Juni 2018)

Super.Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## GG71 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallole, wer hat von Euch schon mal V4 und Magura MT5 oder 7 miteinander direkt vergleichen können?
Wie sind, abgesehen von der Optik, die Meinungen? 
Als Bremsscheibe beides mal die schwimmende Hope angenommen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hallole, wer hat von Euch schon mal V4 und Magura MT5 oder 7 miteinander direkt vergleichen können?
> Wie sind, abgesehen von der Optik, die Meinungen?
> Als Bremsscheibe beides mal die schwimmende Hope angenommen.



Dort steht eigentlich alles.
https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/

Ich klaue kurz aus dem emtb-News forum


> Die V4 läßt sich etwas besser/feinfühliger dosieren als eine MT5/7.
> Sie ist aber auch schwächer von der Bremsleistung her.
> Das (besser/feinfühliger) hat mit den innenbelüfteten Scheiben nur indirekt zu tun. Diese halten lediglich die Bremstemperatur niedriger, womit das Bremsverhalten sehr lange gleich bleibt und auch die besseren organischen Hope-Beläge nicht so schnell anfangen
> zu faden.
> ...


https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/hope-v4-e4.1676/#post-27107

Edit./ ich kann das, bis auf die Aussagen zur V4, bestätigen. Die V4 hatte ich noch nicht am VR aber wird demnächst kommen.


----------



## GG71 (14. Juni 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Dort steht eigentlich alles.
> ...
> Ich klaue kurz aus dem emtb-News forum


Nein, da steht nicht alles, sondern jeweils 1x Meinung (ok, Testergebnis als Summe der Meinungen der Tester) ;-)
Ich würde gerne noch weitere hören.

z.B. im Test wird immer Scheibe/Belag-Kombi des Herstellers und ohne Langzeit (Sommer/Winter/Nässe) betrachtet.
Auch wg. Hebel-Ergonomie MT7 klar MT5 überlegen einzustufen ist so eine Sache, es gibt genug Leute die MT7 auf den "alten" Hebel zurückbauen.
BTW passt überhaupt der Hebel am MT5? Es wird empfohlen nachzurüsten, wurde der Hebel nicht extra als Alleinstellungsmerkmal für MT7 konstruiert?


----------



## Lennart (14. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Sommer/Winter/Nässe


Im Sommer ist der Hebel warm, im Winter kalt, und bei Nässe nass.


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Juni 2018)

Wenn du den ultimativen Test willst musst du halt beide Systeme kaufen und fahren.


----------



## GG71 (14. Juni 2018)

Ich habe am Fully MT5 mit Hope-Scheibe schwimmend und TrickStuff Beläge,
möchte für ne HT neue Bremsen kaufen.
Bin unentschlossen, ob Hope E4,V4 oder MT5 werden soll.
Einsatz von HT soll mehr in Richtung "spielen" gehen, d.h. eine konstant perfekt dosierbare feinfühlige Bremse ist diesmal wichtiger als maximale Leistung.


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Fully MT5 mit Hope-Scheibe schwimmend und TrickStuff Beläge,
> möchte für ne HT neue Bremsen kaufen.
> Bin unentschlossen, ob Hope E4,V4 oder MT5 werden soll.
> Einsatz von HT soll mehr in Richtung "spielen" gehen, d.h. eine konstant perfekt dosierbare feinfühlige Bremse ist diesmal wichtiger als maximale Leistung.


Hope E4/E4 oder V4/E4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Juni 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Dort steht eigentlich alles.
> https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/
> 
> Ich klaue kurz aus dem emtb-News forum
> ...


Der Test von Enduro-mtb ist mal wieder nicht aussagekräftig. Die Verzögerungswerte von E4 und V4 widersprechen dem Erwartungswert (E4 verzögert schneller als V4, sollte eigentlich umgekehrt sein, da die V4 einen größeren Kolben hat), da sie darauf nicht eingegangen sind, sehe ich den Test als Quatsch an.


----------



## tom_ass (20. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

so hab nun meine Tech 3 E4 von Stahlflex auf Kunststoffleitung umgebaut.
Hab aber nun das Gefühl (hab schon 2 mal entlüftet) das ihr irgendwie die Power fehlt.

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht nach dem Wechsel von der Bremsleitung?
Kann es sein das durch den geringeren Innendurchmesser der Bremsleitung das Gefühl vermittelt wird?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juni 2018)

tom_ass schrieb:


> ...
> Hab aber nun das Gefühl (hab schon 2 mal entlüftet) das ihr irgendwie die Power fehlt.


Definiere fehlende Power.

Diffus...was sollte sich durch mehrfaches entlüften an der Bremspower ändern?

Physik sagt, es liegt nicht an der Leitung.


----------



## GG71 (20. Juni 2018)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Kann es sein das durch den geringeren Innendurchmesser der Bremsleitung das Gefühl vermittelt wird?


Wenn, dann dadurch, dass die Leitung unter Druck nachgibt und sich ausdehnt.
Dagegen hat man Stahlflex ja erfunden, oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juni 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann dadurch, dass die Leitung unter Druck nachgibt und sich ausdehnt.
> Dagegen hat man Stahlflex ja erfunden, oder?


Nein: der Druckträger bei einer Stahlflexleitung ist auch ein Kunststoff (meist Teflon). Das Stahlgewebe dient dem Schutz des Druckträgers -und sieht einfach geiler aus.


----------



## tom_ass (20. Juni 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Definiere fehlende Power.
> 
> Diffus...was sollte sich durch mehrfaches entlüften an der Bremspower ändern?
> 
> Physik sagt, es liegt nicht an der Leitung.



Fehlende Power war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. 

Ich brauche definitiv mehr Fingerkraft um zum gleichen Ergebnis zu kommen wie vorher.
Das da ein Unterschied zwischen Stahlflex und Kunststoff gibt ist mir auch klar nur war ich der Meinung das dieser nicht soooo groß ist wie er sich jetzt tatsächlich rausstellt hat.

Die Bremse ist jetzt auch nicht mehr so bissig wie sie vorher war.
Daher auch meine Vermutung das das mit dem Innendurchmesser und so auch der Menge an DOT die durch die Leitung gepresst wird zusammen hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juni 2018)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Fehlende Power war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich brauche definitiv mehr Fingerkraft um zum gleichen Ergebnis zu kommen wie vorher.
> Das da ein Unterschied zwischen Stahlflex und Kunststoff gibt ist mir auch klar nur war ich der Meinung das dieser nicht soooo groß ist wie er sich jetzt tatsächlich rausstellt hat.
> ...


Mal alles sauber machen. Hast sicher irgendwo Zeuchs hinbekommen wo keins hingehört. 



tom_ass schrieb:


> ....
> Daher auch meine Vermutung das das mit dem Innendurchmesser und so auch der Menge an DOT die durch die Leitung gepresst wird zusammen hängt.





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Physik sagt, es liegt nicht an der Leitung.


Dafür sind die Strömungsgeschindigkeiten des DOT in der Leitung viel zu gering.
Btw.: sind die Innendurchmesser nicht eh gleich?


----------



## tom_ass (20. Juni 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mal alles sauber machen. Hast sicher irgendwo Zeuchs hinbekommen wo keins hingehört.



Werde es heute Abend nochmal mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 versuchen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juni 2018)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Werde es heute Abend nochmal mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiritus. Ist 100%ig nicht-rückfettend, kostet weniger und kannst damit zur Belohnung noch 'n Grill damit anmachen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Juni 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Btw.: sind die Innendurchmesser nicht eh gleich?


Jo weil gleicher PIN und Olive nutzbar. Überwurfmutter hat einen anderen Durchmesser wegen dem zusätzlichen Stahlflex.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Juli 2018)

Federgabel Bremsaufnahme 180 (PM7???) auf 203er Bremsscheiben ist der "H" Adapter???


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juli 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Federgabel Bremsaufnahme 180 (PM7???) auf 203er Bremsscheiben ist der "H" Adapter???


H ist +23mm -sollte passen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Juli 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Federgabel Bremsaufnahme 180 (PM7???) auf 203er Bremsscheiben ist der "H" Adapter???


Ganz genau, hier kann man es nachlesen: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Brake-mount-chart.pdf


----------



## kasimir2 (5. Juli 2018)

Moin Moin,

habe meine erste Hope Bremse gekauft
(Tech3 Hebel mit X2 und E4 Sätteln, gebraucht)
und muß die Leitungen tauschen.

Besser die Überwurfmutter lösen und Leitung mit
Olive ziehen, oder besser/einfacher die Verschraubung
an der Kupferscheibe lösen?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## tom_ass (5. Juli 2018)

Überwurfmutter lösen und nach hinten schieben.
Dann vorsichtig mit einem flachen Schraubendreher die Olive weiten.
Jetzt kannst du mit einer kleinen Zange das Ding im Bild oben rechst aus der Leitung ziehen.







Anschl. alles in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zusammen bauen.
Entlüften und gut ist.


----------



## kasimir2 (5. Juli 2018)

Missverständnis,

ich will nur die vorhandenen Leitungen von
links nach rechts tauschen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (5. Juli 2018)

Ah O.K.

Dann einfach nur die Überwurfmutter lösen, nach hinten schieben und den rest einfach aus dem Hebel ziehen.
Auf der anderen Seite dann alles wieder festziehen.
Wenn gut läuft kannst du dir hierbei sogar das entlüften sparen.


----------



## kasimir2 (5. Juli 2018)

Danke!


----------



## hemi (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für einen 45° Abgang?
Bräuchte quasi den 90° Abgang (im Bild 2. Teil von oben links) nur halt in 45°.
Im eingangs post schreibt @MikeZ, dass es diesen von Goodridge geben würde.
Leider bin ich da aber nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Juli 2018)

hemi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für einen 45° Abgang?
> Bräuchte quasi den 90° Abgang (im Bild 2. Teil von oben links) nur halt in 45°.
> ...


Du kannst das Teil bei einem Händler deiner Wahl, der Hope führt bestellen lassen. Ich habe auch mal ein Banjo abgerissen und bei Hibike (hab eh grad da bestellt) einen bestellt. Einfach in der Explosionszeichnung die Teilenummer raussuchen.

Edit: Achso ein 45° - dann ergibt mein Kommentar ja keinen Sinn - höchstens Hope hatte den mal im Programm.


----------



## hemi (16. Juli 2018)

ja genau, Hope bietet nur 180° oder 90° an.
Ich bräuchte halt was dazwischen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Juli 2018)

Es gibt 60 Grad Anschlüsse. Weiss aber nicht, ob der Rest dann passt...vielleicht in dieser Richtung mal googlen.


----------



## chris12 (18. Juli 2018)

Hat schon mal jemand die Teile getestet ?

Ist es ggf. Eine Alternative zur vented disc? 

https://www.uberbikecomponents.com/view-product/Uberbike-Finned-Race-Matrix-Disc-Brake-Pads-Hope-V4


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juli 2018)

> heat transfer fins, designed for maximum heat dissipation, reducing brake pad surface temperature by up to 55 degrees, delivering high power, consistent brake performance and modulation without loss of performance through the brakes fading *due to overheating*.


Bei knapp 100kg Abtropgewicht habe ich meine V4 noch nicht an die Grenze gebracht. Selbst die Zange wird nur handwarm.
Ich bin einfach zu langsam und zu leicht...


----------



## chris12 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich wiege mehr und in saalbach verfärben sich auch meine floating discs.

Eine andere Antwort als "hope only"  und alles ausser original ist albern, hätte ich von dir auch nicht erwartet.

Aber vielleicht gibt es auch andere die ebenfalls mein Hitzeproblem haben und nicht auf eine vented disc umsteigen wollen.

Es geht darum ggf. Eine Alternative zu finden und nicht darum dass der ein oder andere mit dem zufrieden ist wie es ist.

Ach, und auf Werbetexte muss man ja nun wirklich keinen Wert legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juli 2018)

chris12 schrieb:


> Ich wiege mehr und in saalbach verfärben sich auch meine floating discs.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre die V4 mit den Vented Disc. 
Alles andere ist 'albern' -wie auch der Werbetext.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2018)

chris12 schrieb:


> Ich wiege mehr und in saalbach verfärben sich auch meine floating discs.
> 
> Eine andere Antwort als "hope only"  und alles ausser original ist albern, hätte ich von dir auch nicht erwartet.
> 
> ...


Fahr doch die Trickstuff Daechle. Ich hatte da nur, in Verbindung mit deren Power Belägen, ein Rubbeln, welches bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten schon genervt hat.


----------



## nieroc (21. Juli 2018)

Meine V4 ist nun seit 4 Monaten dran und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Der einzige Punkt ist, dass ich die Kolben immer wieder ausrichten muss. 
Der Sattel war eins A ausgerichtet, die Kolben geputzt, geschmiert und dann ausgerichtet, und trotzdem waren gleich nach ein paar schnelleren Schlägen die Kolben ungleich. Das hat man auch direkt ma Hebel gemerkt, da der Druckpunkt nicht mehr so knackig und näher am Lenker war.

Frage: Wie oft müsst ihr eure Kolben ausrichten? Bin genau nach Hope Anleitung vorgegangen und anfangs nach dem Ausrichten fühlen sie sich immer top an!

Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Wie oft müsst ihr eure Kolben ausrichten?


Seit ich sie dran habe (ebenfalls ca. 4 Monate) noch gar nicht.


----------



## EarlyUp (22. Juli 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Frage: Wie oft müsst ihr eure Kolben ausrichten? Bin genau nach Hope Anleitung vorgegangen und anfangs nach dem Ausrichten fühlen sie sich immer top an!
> 
> Danke



Ich hab das ein mal bis jetzt gemacht. Vernünftig eingebaut und ausgerichtet fordert die Hope V4 von mir sehr wenig Aufmerksamkeit. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit den Produkten von Hope.


----------



## toben (24. Juli 2018)

Moin Leute,
habt ihr eine Ahnung, wo man Einzelteile für Hope-Bremsen bestellen kann? Im speziellen geht es mir um die Entlüftungsnippel-Schlauch-Kombi.
Bin ehrlich gesagt zu geizig, mir dieses überteuerte Set zu bestellen, wo die Hälfte nicht mal zwingend notwendig ist.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (24. Juli 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich fahre die V4 mit den Vented Disc.
> Alles andere ist 'albern' -wie auch der Werbetext.


Bist du die E4 auf gefahren? Wie stufst du die Bremsleistung der V4 Ggü der E4 ein? Ich bin mit der Bremskraft der E4 irgendwie nicht mehr so zufrieden. Anfangs war die Bremse geil weil man sie wahnsinnig gut dosieren kann aber mittlerweile auf langen Abfahrten brauche ich einfach zuviel Fingerkraft und mir tun dann die Arme weh.

Ist die V4 wesentlich stärker?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juli 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> ... Ist die V4 wesentlich stärker?


"Wesentlich" stärker nicht. Aber merklich und sehr, sehr viel standfester.

Welche Scheiben fährst Du? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die "neuen" (runde Löcher) Floated besser funktionieren als das alte Design.


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre die neuen Floated. Die e4 kommt erstmal an den DH und für das Enduro hab ich mir mal die MT7 geordert. Am DH werde ich aber in naher Zukunft vorne zur V4 wechseln.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (24. Juli 2018)

toben schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt zu geizig, mir dieses überteuerte Set zu bestellen, wo die Hälfte nicht mal zwingend notwendig ist.



Du brauchst zum Entlüften nichts außer DOT und einen Schlauch, z.B. aus dem Baumarkt/Aquarienzubehör. Der Nippel ist absolut nicht notwendig.


----------



## toben (24. Juli 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Schlauch, z.B. aus dem Baumarkt/Aquarienzubehör


Danke dir, hatte auch den Gedanken.

Wie ist es mit dem Silikon-Schmiermittel bei euch. Nehmt ihr da alle das Hunter? Hope hat mir geschrieben, dass es dasselbe sei, wie im Klempnerbereich verwendet wird.


----------



## DavidLV (26. Juli 2018)

Grüß euch!

Gibts eigentlich einen Adapter pm-pm von 160 auf 225?
Muss nicht unbedingt von Hope sein.


----------



## toben (2. August 2018)

Moin,
ich schaue gerade auf die Kolben meiner E4 und die sind nicht mehr wirklich gleich rund, teils sind kleine Stücke aus dem runden Kranz gebrochen. Wann sollte man die mal wechseln?


----------



## Schuffa87 (2. August 2018)

toben schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich schaue gerade auf die Kolben meiner E4 und die sind nicht mehr wirklich gleich rund, teils sind kleine Stücke aus dem runden Kranz gebrochen. Wann sollte man die mal wechseln?


jetzt


----------



## Schildbürger (2. August 2018)

toben schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich schaue gerade auf die Kolben meiner E4 und die sind nicht mehr wirklich gleich rund, teils sind kleine Stücke aus dem runden Kranz gebrochen. Wann sollte man die mal wechseln?


Mach mal die Bremse sauber und ein Foto von den Bremskolben.
Ersatz da zu haben ist aber nicht verkehrt.
Wie du die Bremskolben wechseln kannst, steht im Scheibenbremsen Kompendium, downloadlink in meiner Signatur.


----------



## toben (2. August 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ein Foto von den Bremskolben



Moin Schildbürger, das hatte ich ohnehin vor, morgen fällt das Licht wieder besser. Das Kompendium habe ich tatsächlich schon, aber erst einmal durchgescrollt. Man man, da hast aber ein Handbuch zusammengebastelt bekommen, ich ziehe meinen (Alu)Hut. Danke.

Bekommt man die Kolben wo günstig im Set?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (3. August 2018)

toben schrieb:


> Moin Schildbürger, das hatte ich ohnehin vor, morgen fällt das Licht wieder besser. Das Kompendium habe ich tatsächlich schon, aber erst einmal durchgescrollt. Man man, da hast aber ein Handbuch zusammengebastelt bekommen, ich ziehe meinen (Alu)Hut. Danke.
> 
> Bekommt man die Kolben wo günstig im Set?


Schau mal hier https://www.hibike.de/hope-caliper-piston-large-v4-p4c2b75095315a935e32ecc7308843298
Irgendwo hatte ich auch noch ein .jpg oder .pdf mit einer Explosionszeichnung und Nummern ...  vllt. finde ich es noch.


----------



## toben (3. August 2018)

@Schuffa87 ; @Schildbürger 
Jo merci, habe ich auch schon gesehen. Diese sind es: 'Mono M4 / 09 Mono M4 / Small / E4 2013', oder?
Aber hat die 2013 eine spezielle Bedeutung?

So Edith hat mir die Bilder geschickt. Sucht euch mal das für euch erkennbarste raus. Hatte nur die Mobilgerätkamera zur Verfügung und davon leider nur die vordere.


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Meine V4 ist nun seit 4 Monaten dran und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Der einzige Punkt ist, dass ich die Kolben immer wieder ausrichten muss.
> Der Sattel war eins A ausgerichtet, die Kolben geputzt, geschmiert und dann ausgerichtet, und trotzdem waren gleich nach ein paar schnelleren Schlägen die Kolben ungleich. Das hat man auch direkt ma Hebel gemerkt, da der Druckpunkt nicht mehr so knackig und näher am Lenker war.
> 
> Frage: Wie oft müsst ihr eure Kolben ausrichten? Bin genau nach Hope Anleitung vorgegangen und anfangs nach dem Ausrichten fühlen sie sich immer top an!
> ...



Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung meines Problems....

Am Wochenende in Saalbach gewesen und nach ein paar Abfahrten ist der Druckpunkt wieder sehr weich geworden. Das Ausrichten hat den Druckpunkt dann wieder etwas weiter vom Lenker gesetzt und etwas härter gemacht, jedoch hat dies nicht lange gehalten.

Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende, denn die Standfestigkeit und das gleichbleibende Gefühl im Hebel auch nach vielen hundert Tiefenmetern kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Zur Info: Ich fahre die Trickstuff HD und Hope Sinterbeläge.

Hat irgendjemand einen Rat.... ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

Was musst Du denn an den Kolben ausrichten?
Die Zange wird ohne(!) Beläge nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet, danach die Beläge rein, die Beläge zentrieren -und vergessen.


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Die Kolben zentrieren damit die Beläge gleichzeitig die Scheibe berühren. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, wie die Bremse einzustellen ist. Leider ist mit Vergessen eben nichts, weil sie sich nach kürzester Zeit anfühlt als wäre Luft drin, was aber nicht der Fall ist sondern nur wegen den ungleichmäßig gehenden Kolben ist....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

Und Du stellst auch zuerst die Bremszange ohne Beläge nach Lichtspalt ein? Zum Zentrieren der Kolben bleibt die Zange festgeschraubt?


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Die Kolben zentrieren damit die Beläge gleichzeitig die Scheibe berühren. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, wie die Bremse einzustellen ist. Leider ist mit Vergessen eben nichts, weil sie sich nach kürzester Zeit anfühlt als wäre Luft drin, was aber nicht der Fall ist sondern nur wegen den ungleichmäßig gehenden Kolben ist....



Verstehe nur nicht warum sich dadurch der Druckpunkt Weich anfühlen sollte. 
Dann is halt ein Belag etwas früher an der Scheibe. 
Aber letztendlich sind beim Bremsen beide Beläge im Einsatz.


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Und Du stellst auch zuerst die Bremszange ohne Beläge nach Lichtspalt ein? Zum Zentrieren der Kolben bleibt die Zange festgeschraubt?



Ja, die Zange ist perfekt an der Scheibe ausgerichtet und bleibt festgeschraubt, wenn die Kolben zentriert werden.



Helius-FR schrieb:


> Verstehe nur nicht warum sich dadurch der Druckpunkt Weich anfühlen sollte.
> Dann is halt ein Belag etwas früher an der Scheibe.
> Aber letztendlich sind beim Bremsen beide Beläge im Einsatz.



Eben das macht einen riesen Unterschied, wenn keine ServoWave Technologie etc. vorhanden ist. Sobald ein Kolben den Kontakt zur Scheibe herstellt, spürt man den Druckpunkt. Der wird aber erst definiert, wenn alle anderen Kolben anliegen und bis dahin ist er eben weich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Ja, die Zange ist perfekt an der Scheibe ausgerichtet und bleibt festgeschraubt, wenn die Kolben zentriert werden.
> ...


Ok. Habe ich Dein Problem richtig verstanden, dass dann trotzdem nach ein paar Bremsungen wieder ein Kolben (oder mehrere) 'hängt'?

Beide Bremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2018)

Also ich Spüre da nix so lang nicht beide Beläge an der Scheibe sind.


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. August 2018)

Die Hope-Sinterbeläge sind meiner Meinung nach Mist, die bremsen abhängig von der Temperatur völlig unterschiedlich, zudem leitet die Trägerplatte leichter Wärme, das möchte man auch nicht. Ich bin jetzt immer noch bei Uberbike (race matrix) und fahre diese mit Vergnügen, ohne die Probleme.


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ok. Habe ich Dein Problem richtig verstanden, dass dann trotzdem nach ein paar Bremsungen wieder ein Kolben (oder mehrere) 'hängt'?
> 
> Beide Bremsen?



Die vordere mehr als die hintere, wobei letztens auch ein paar Tropfen aus dem AGB der vorderen gekommen sind. Ich werde demnächst mal checken, ob da ein Loch in der Membran ist. Wobei auch das mMn keinen wirklichen Einfluss haben sollte, solange genug Dot im AGB ist. Außerdem war das nur einmalig, sodass die meiste Zeit kein Dot rauskommt egal wie stark ich am Hebel ziehe. 



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Hope-Sinterbeläge sind meiner Meinung nach Mist, die bremsen abhängig von der Temperatur völlig unterschiedlich, zudem leitet die Trägerplatte leichter Wärme, das möchte man auch nicht. Ich bin jetzt immer noch bei Uberbike (race matrix) und fahre diese mit Vergnügen, ohne die Probleme.



Mag sein, aber die Bremse ist gerade auf Zimmertemperatur und der Druckpunkt ist ziemlich weich.


---> Irgendwelche Ideen, oder direkt einschicken?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

Was mir bei Deinem Problem fehlt, ist, wie der/die Kolben so weit zuruck gedrückt werden, dass Du neu zentrieren musst.

Dazu auf beiden Bremsen, weicher Druckpunkt...ich tippe ja immer noch auf Anwenderfehler.


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was mir bei Deinem Problem fehlt, ist, wie der/die Kolben so weit zuruck gedrückt werden, dass Du neu zentrieren musst.
> 
> Dazu auf beiden Bremsen, weicher Druckpunkt...ich tippe ja immer noch auf Anwenderfehler.


Das weiß ich auch nicht, auf jeden Fall ist der unterschiedliche Abstand zwischen Belag und Scheibe klar zu erkennen. 

Also ich bin nicht der schlechteste Fahrer und weiß auch zu bremsen. Die Kolben hat es sogar einmal "verzogen", nachdem das VR paar mal hart auf den Boden nach Bunny Hops geknallt ist.

Ich werde morgen nochmal alles von neu machen, aber dann wirklich auch das letzte Mal....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

Erkläre 'verzogen'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Erkläre 'verzogen'.


Die Kolben halt nicht im gleichen Abstand zum Belag. Gerade eben eine Taschenlampe unter die Bremse gehalten und hinten sieht man nur auf einer Seite der Scheibe das Licht durch. Vorne genau das gleiche, auf einer Seite der Scheibe ist der Abstand viel größer als auf der anderen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

Die Zange steht aber noch mittig über der Scheibe?

Wenn das Problem nach harten Landungen auftaucht, ist an Deinem Fahrwerk was weich -das wäre eine Möglichkeit, Deine Scheibe weit genug 'taumeln' zu lassen. 
Müsste aber dann beim zweiten Bremsen nach der Landung wieder Ok sein. Alles seeehr seltsam...


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die Zange steht aber noch mittig über der Scheibe?
> 
> Wenn das Problem nach harten Landungen auftaucht, ist an Deinem Fahrwerk was weich -das wäre eine Möglichkeit, Deine Scheibe weit genug 'taumeln' zu lassen.


Ja der Sattel ist zentral über der Scheibe. Hat sich kein bisschen bewegt seitdem ich ihn einmal ausgrichtet habe.

Zu weiches Fahrwerk kann ich ausschließen, außerdem würde eine noch härtere Landung bei einem strafferen Fahrwerk zum gleichen Problem führen und das kann einfach nicht sein. 

Was meintest du mit Anwedungsfehler? Das Setup oder die Bedienung der Bremse auf dem Trail?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2018)

Mit weich meinte ich, dass sich was verwindet. Lager, Achse, Gabel/Hinterbau...

Anwenderfehler im Setup. Auf'm Trail zwingst' eine Hope kaum in die Knie.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2018)

Vielleicht mal machen lassen !?!


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2018)

Ich war mit meinem Bike mit Hope Tech 3 E4 (Sinterbeläge) auch grad ne Woche in Saalbach.
Auch der Unterschiedliche Abstand der Beläge zur Scheibe denn ich beim Belag Wechsel festgestellt habe hat der Bremsleistung und dem Druckpunkt nicht geschadet.


----------



## nieroc (25. August 2018)

Okay.... das macht mich noch alles noch ratloser. Vor allem da ich meine, dass nach dem Entlüften mit ausgebautem Rad und man die Beläge aneinander gepumpt hat, der Druckpunkt knallhart war. Was mMn dasfür spicht, dass keine Luft im System ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Okay.... das macht mich noch alles noch ratloser. Vor allem da ich meine, dass nach dem Entlüften mit ausgebautem Rad und man die Beläge aneinander gepumpt hat, der Druckpunkt knallhart war. Was mMn dasfür spicht, dass keine Luft im System ist.



So Knallhart is der Hope Druckpunkt ja eigentlich nicht. Eher schön Straff.


----------



## Mtb_Chris (26. August 2018)

Wortklaubereien, die den Fragesteller keinen Schritt weiter bringen...

Das A und O zum guten Funktionieren einer Hope Bremse (wie schon zigmal in den vergangenen 100 Seiten beschrieben):

Bremssattel mittig zur Bremsscheibe ausrichten und festschrauben
Stellt sicher, dass die Bremsbeläge nicht schief zur Scheibe stehen und beim Bremsvorgang schon von Beginn an die gesamte Belagoberfläche auf der Bremsscheibe aufliegt.
Kolben mobilisieren (etwas rauspumpen, schmieren, wieder zurückdrücken - mit allen Kolben so oft wie nötig wiederholen)
Stellt sicher, dass alle Kolben möglichst gleichmässig/synchron ausfahren, um die Bremsbeläge an die Scheibe zu drücken.
Bremskolben/Bremsbeläge zentrieren (Bremskolben/-beläge so ausrichten, dass der Spalt zwischen Bremsscheibe und den Belägen auf beiden Seiten gleich gross ist)
Vorausgesetzt, dass Punkt 1 und 2 korrekt umgesetzt wurden, stellt dies sicher, dass beide Bremsbeläge gleichzeitig an der Bremsscheibe anliegen und von Anfang an die volle Bremskraft zur Verfügung steht.
Sind alle drei Punkte erfüllt, ist der Leerweg so kurz, wie er technisch bedingt durch das Übersetzungsverhältnis der Bremse nur sein kann und der Druckpunkt fühlt sich schön knackig (ähnliche Begriffe mit gleicher Bedeutung können verwendet werden...) an - vorausgesetzt, die Bremse ist korrekt entlüftet.

Wie auf wiederholte Rückfrage bereits mehrmals bestätigt wurde, ist Punkt 1 bei @nieroc erfüllt.
Die in Punkt 3 beschriebene Ausgangslage wurde auch hergestellt und der Druckpunkt fühlt sich "knallhart" an - dies bleibt aber nicht dauerhaft bestehen.

Bei meinen Hope Bremsen muss ich die Bremskolben/-beläge auch von Zeit zu Zeit neu zentrieren. Bei der V4 (4 Kolben) ist das meiner Erfahrung nach häufiger notwendig als bei der X2 (2 Kolben) und auch deutlicher zu spüren.
Ist Punkt 3 (und ggf. auch Punkt 2) nicht erfüllt, ist der Effekt genau so, wie @nieroc beschrieben hat: der Bremsbelag auf der einen Seite berührt zuerst die Bremsscheibe und drückt diese weiter auf die entgegen gesetzte Seite, bis der zweite Bremsbelag auch die Scheibe berührt. Der Druckpunkt füllt sich dadurch schwammiger an, da nicht beide Bremsbeläge gleichzeitig anliegen und die Bremsscheibe etwas verformt wird.

Wie oft Bremskolben/-beläge zentriert werden müssen und wie oft "normal" ist, kann ich nicht definieren.
Ich würde sagen, je besser die Bremse gewartet ist, umso seltener.

Mein Rat an @nieroc wäre, die Kolben zu mobilisieren, sofern dies schon länger nicht mehr gemacht wurde und die Bremskolben/-beläge wieder zu zentrieren. Vielleicht bleibt dann die Qualität des Druckpunkt wieder etwas länger erhalten.
Bringt das keine Besserung, könnte man ggf. einen "grossen Service" an der Bremszange durchführen: Dichtungen und ggf. auch Kolben ersetzen.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass wie von @Robert-Ammersee vermutet, sich etwas am Fahrwerk verwindet und dadurch die Beläge/Kolben ungleichmässig zurück gedrückt werden und man somit immer relativ schnell das oben beschriebene optimale Setup verliert...

Frohes und hoffentlich erfolgreiches Schrauben.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Hope-Sinterbeläge [...] bremsen abhängig von der Temperatur völlig unterschiedlich


Das habe ich auch gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2018)

Mtb_Chris schrieb:


> ...
> Ist Punkt 3 (und ggf. auch Punkt 2) nicht erfüllt, ist der Effekt genau so, wie @nieroc beschrieben hat: der Bremsbelag auf der einen Seite berührt zuerst die Bremsscheibe und drückt diese weiter auf die entgegen gesetzte Seite, bis der zweite Bremsbelag auch die Scheibe berührt. Der Druckpunkt füllt sich dadurch schwammiger an, da nicht beide Bremsbeläge gleichzeitig anliegen und die Bremsscheibe etwas verformt wird.
> ...



Naja. So lange nicht beide Beläge an der Scheibe Anliegen kann sich der Druckpunkt ja ruhig Schwammig Anfühlen.
Gebremst wird ja erst wenn beide Beläge Anliegen und dann passt der Druckpunkt auch so.


----------



## nieroc (27. August 2018)

Mtb_Chris schrieb:


> Mein Rat an @nieroc wäre, die Kolben zu mobilisieren, sofern dies schon länger nicht mehr gemacht wurde und die Bremskolben/-beläge wieder zu zentrieren. Vielleicht bleibt dann die Qualität des Druckpunkt wieder etwas länger erhalten.
> Bringt das keine Besserung, könnte man ggf. einen "grossen Service" an der Bremszange durchführen: Dichtungen und ggf. auch Kolben ersetzen.



Also vielen Dank an alle Helfer hier. Ich habe gestern alle Kolben einzeln mehrfach ausgefahren, geschmiert mit dem von Hope empfohlenen Silikonzeug und dann sogar nochmal entlüftet. Beide Bremse fühlen sich super an.

*Was mir aber aufgefallen ist beim Mobilisieren: *Ein Kolben je Sattel hing ein wenig beim Zurückdrücken mit dem Reifenheber. Es kann sein, dass er nur leicht schief rausgekommen ist, da ich mit dem Reifenheber gegen den gegenüberliegenden Kolben Druck ausgübt habe während des Pumpens. Eventuell war der Reifenheber auch dem zu mobilisierenden Kolben im Weg, wodurch dieser leicht schief rausgedrückt wurde. Auf jeden Fall musste ich dann den Reifenheber von der anderen Seite des Sattels ansetzen um den Kolben wieder reindrücken zu können, dann gings aber easy und rauskamen alle eigentlich auch super. Trotzdem, kann sich da was verkeilt haben, eine Dichtung beschädigt worden sein, oder gar ein Kolben? Hab noch keinen zerlegten Sattel gesehen....

Wie empfindlich sind denn die Kolben bzw. deren Dichtungen?



Helius-FR schrieb:


> Naja. So lange nicht beide Beläge an der Scheibe Anliegen kann sich der Druckpunkt ja ruhig Schwammig Anfühlen.
> Gebremst wird ja erst wenn beide Beläge Anliegen und dann passt der Druckpunkt auch so.



Ne, gebremst wird nämlich auch schon leicht sobald ein Kolben den Belag an die Scheibe drückt. Und ich finde, dass sich der Druckpunkt eben nicht schwammig anfühlen sollte. Ein weiterer Effekt dabei ist auch, dass der Leerweg deutlich länger wird....


----------



## Helius-FR (27. August 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Ne, gebremst wird nämlich auch schon leicht sobald ein Kolben den Belag an die Scheibe drückt. Und ich finde, dass sich der Druckpunkt eben nicht schwammig anfühlen sollte. Ein weiterer Effekt dabei ist auch, dass der Leerweg deutlich länger wird....


Da würde ich dann eher als Schleifen bezeichnen. Bremsen is mit Langsamer werden.

Wie bitte soll dadurch der Leerweg größer werden ?
Es muß immer die gleich menge DOT durch die Leitung bis beide Beläge Anlegen. Ob deiner einer nun etwas eher an der Scheibe is oder beide Gleichzeitig.

Du macht aber auch eine Reketenwissenschafft daraus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2018)

Neues How to bleed Hope brakes video.


----------



## nieroc (5. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann eher als Schleifen bezeichnen. Bremsen is mit Langsamer werden.
> 
> Wie bitte soll dadurch der Leerweg größer werden ?
> Es muß immer die gleich menge DOT durch die Leitung bis beide Beläge Anlegen. Ob deiner einer nun etwas eher an der Scheibe is oder beide Gleichzeitig.
> ...



Am liebsten würde ich eben keine Raketenwissenschaft draus machen. Wenn man aber überall von bester Konsistenz, Wartungsärme und Zuverlässigkeit liest und dann feststellen muss, dass die eigene alles andere als das ist, dann sucht man halt nach dem Fehler. Ich hab nicht umsonst so viel Geld hingelegt.

Ich habe wie gesagt, alles gesäubert, Kolben mobilisiert, entlüftet und Kolben zentriert. Nach 3-4 Stunden im Park ist der Druckpunkt hinten wieder sehr schwammig und der Abstand der Beläge ist nicht gleich. So langsam krieg ich echt die Krise, vor allem da es demnächst für zwei Wochen in die Alpen geht.

Meint ihr dass ich es mit neuen Kolben und Dichtungen probieren sollte? Einschicken dauert leider etwa zwei Wochen....


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2018)

Wenns nun wirklich nicht richtig funktioniert is das natürlich wirklich nervig.

Ich habe gerade am WE mein Haarteil mit E4 & X2 aufgebaut.
Selbst nach Leitung kürzen haben wir uns entlüften gespart weil der Druckpunkt sich gut angefühlt hat.

Die E4 hat ganz leicht geschliffen weil die Scheibe nicht 100% läuft.

Aber einfach mal so gefahren. Nach ein paar mal Anker werfen auf Tour funktionieren beide Bremsen Perfekt und Schleifen auch nicht mehr.


Hilft dir zwar nicht aber zeigt das es so einfach sein kann.


----------



## ettan (8. September 2018)

Jetzt hätte ich auch noch eine Frage.

Ich fahre vorne eine E4, hinten eine X2.
Neu montiert und bis jetzt 30 Kilometer und 900hm Bergab gefahren. Teilweise extrem steil und lange Schleifpassagen.

Jedoch die organischen Beläge ordentlich v o r h e r eingebremst.

Bei der vordere E4 habe ich anfangs ein rattern/brummen das sich dann nach kurzer Zeit legt wenn die Bremse angelegt bleibt.
Scheibe läuft absolut mittig und es schleift nichts. Hinten ists perfekt. Hätte nie gedacht dass die X2 doch so kraftvoll ist. Angeblich wäre die ja eher schwach liest man öfters, kann ich nicht bestätigen. (zumindest hinten)

Kann es an den Belägen liegen, oder arbeitet ein Kolben vielleicht langsamer als die anderen drei?

Wie gesagt, Druckpunkt perfekt, keine Luft und ich hatte früher schon Hopes, von daher kann ich sagen, eingestellt ist sie "gut".

Ist in Bereich Kolben zu suchen, oder brauchen die Beläge noch ein paar hundert Höhenmeter?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe gerade am WE mein *Haarteil* mit E4 & X2 aufgebaut.
> 
> ...


Davon will ich ein Foto!


----------



## Helius-FR (8. September 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Davon will ich ein Foto!


Scheiß Auto Korrektur 
Aber man weiß was gemeint war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (9. September 2018)

Mein Problem hat sich erledigt, schuld war ein gelockerter Steuersatz.

Nur Bremsleistung (mit organischen Belägen) bleibt vorne bei der E4 bisschen dürftig....

Mal schauen obs besser wird....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. September 2018)

Gesinterte Hope-Beläge rein. Wurde auch hier schon mehrfach als Lösung gepostet...


----------



## ettan (9. September 2018)

....angeblich verglasen sie recht schnell, auch hier irgendwo mehrmals gelesen...

Aber ja, wenns nicht besser wird, eine Option.

Trickstuff habe ich keine passenden derzeit gefunden die lieferbar wären für E4 / X2


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> ....angeblich verglasen sie recht schnell, auch hier irgendwo mehrmals gelesen...
> 
> Aber ja, wenns nicht besser wird, eine Option.
> 
> Trickstuff habe ich keine passenden derzeit gefunden die lieferbar wären für E4 / X2


Sollen in diesem Monat kommen. Ich warte auch schon auf die für hinten. Die Hope Sinter meiner E4 sind auch eher dürftig unterwegs und bremsen mal, mal aber auch nicht. Ich schaffe es manchmal nicht mal, das HR gescheit zu blockieren, manchmal brauch ich nur kurz antippen und es geht. Selbiges Phänomen hatte ich vorn bei der V4. Seit den Trickstuff Power Beläge ist das nicht mehr.


----------



## DavidLV (9. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Sollen in diesem Monat kommen. Ich warte auch schon auf die für hinten. Die Hope Sinter meiner E4 sind auch eher dürftig unterwegs und bremsen mal, mal aber auch nicht. Ich schaffe es manchmal nicht mal, das HR gescheit zu blockieren, manchmal brauch ich nur kurz antippen und es geht. Selbiges Phänomen hatte ich vorn bei der V4. Seit den Trickstuff Power Beläge ist das nicht mehr.



Das Problem hab ich bei meiner V4 mit Sinter nicht. Bremse braucht zwar etwas Temperatur aber dann is das ding echt Top.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich bei meiner V4 mit Sinter nicht. Bremse braucht zwar etwas Temperatur aber dann is das ding echt Top.


Gut. Dann wird es das sein. Bergab hat sie super gebremst und als ich dann wieder einen Berg hoch bin, war sie wohl kalt und da konnte ich nur mit viel Kraft am Hebel einen Stoppie machen. Mit den Trickstuff ist's zwar um einiges lauter aber dafür auch konsistenter. D.h. die Power ist sofort da und nicht erst, wenn sie warm wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (9. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gut. Dann wird es das sein. Bergab hat sie super gebremst und als ich dann wieder einen Berg hoch bin, war sie wohl kalt und da konnte ich nur mit viel Kraft am Hebel einen Stoppie machen. Mit den Trickstuff ist's zwar um einiges lauter aber dafür auch konsistenter. D.h. die Power ist sofort da und nicht erst, wenn sie warm wird.



Ja wie gesagt am Anfang fehlt ihnen schon etwas. Aber sie bekommt finde ich schnell Temperatur und dann stellt sich das auch schnell ein. Vor ein paar Wochen in Saalbach auf der x-line war sie über die volle Strecke immer konstant. Bin mit fahrfertigen 100kg nicht der leichteste und doch eher in viel Bremser.

Tante Edit sagt: Ich fahr eine V4 mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt am Anfang fehlt ihnen schon etwas. Aber sie bekommt finde ich schnell Temperatur und dann stellt sich das auch schnell ein. Vor ein paar Wochen in Saalbach auf der x-line war sie über die volle Strecke immer konstant. Bin mit fahrfertigen 100kg nicht der leichteste und doch eher in viel Bremser.
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: Ich fahr eine V4 mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben.


Ich bin bei 95kg, also auch nicht so weit weg von dir. Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich irgendwann mit den Sinterbremsen mal Situationen hatte, wo das Rad nicht so zum stehen gekommen ist, wie ich mir das gewünscht habe. Ich mache aber auch ab und an mal spaßige Trial Aktionen und da ist gerade am HR einfach nicht genügend Halt da. Hier in diesem Video hört/sieht man es.


----------



## DavidLV (9. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 95kg, also auch nicht so weit weg von dir. Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich irgendwann mit den Sinterbremsen mal Situationen hatte, wo das Rad nicht so zum stehen gekommen ist, wie ich mir das gewünscht habe. Ich mache aber auch ab und an mal spaßige Trial Aktionen und da ist gerade am HR einfach nicht genügend Halt da. Hier in diesem Video hört/sieht man es.



Gut da braucht man natürlich etwas anderes. Werd beim nächsten belagswechsel auch mal die TS testen.


----------



## Rossi89 (21. September 2018)

Hallo was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den v4 und e4 Belägen sehen optisch fast gleich aus passen die v4 Beläge nicht auch in die e4?


----------



## Rossi89 (21. September 2018)

Hatt jemand zufällig beide daheim liegen um sie mal übereinander zu legen die sind dock bis auf den oberen zapfen wo der sicherungsstift durch kommt gleich oder?


----------



## Helius-FR (21. September 2018)

Rossi89 schrieb:


> Hallo was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den v4 und e4 Belägen sehen optisch fast gleich aus passen die v4 Beläge nicht auch in die e4?





Rossi89 schrieb:


> Hatt jemand zufällig beide daheim liegen um sie mal übereinander zu legen die sind dock bis auf den oberen zapfen wo der sicherungsstift durch kommt gleich oder?



Keinen Schimmer wo der Unterschied is aber wenn sie in beide Bremsen passen würde dann müßte es ja nicht 2 Verschiedene geben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. September 2018)

Rossi89 schrieb:


> Hallo was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den v4 und e4 Belägen sehen optisch fast gleich aus passen die v4 Beläge nicht auch in die e4?


Passen leider nicht in jeweils die andere Bremse.


----------



## Rossi89 (21. September 2018)

Ok schade hast du es schon probiert oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2018)

Die V4 Beläge sind länger und passen nicht in die E4. Daraus schlussfolgernd, passen natürlich auch die E4 nicht in die V4, weil sie zu kurz sind.

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt von Hope Bremsen. (Demnächst die V4/E4 Kombi im Bikemarkt). Ich habe hinten eine Cura montiert und die hat so viel Bums, dass ich mir gleich auch noch eine für vorn bestellt habe. Da braucht man die Bremse wirklich nur antippen und schon verzögert es. Sie ist aber auch dosierbar, wenn man sich erst einmal an den kurzen Hebelweg gewöhnt hat. Die E4 hinten war ja, wie oben schon geschrieben, nicht sooo überragend. Die V4 geht gut aber wer fährt schon mit zwei verschiedenen Bremsen am Rad?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. September 2018)

Rossi89 schrieb:


> Ok schade hast du es schon probiert oder?


Ja, habe beide Bremsen im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi89 (21. September 2018)

Um wie viel mm sind die Breiter hast du zufällig ein Bild wo man es erkennen kann das wäre cool


----------



## Rossi89 (21. September 2018)

Bin da am tüfteln mit was


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2018)

Ich schau mal morgen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. September 2018)

Rossi89 schrieb:


> Um wie viel mm sind die Breiter hast du zufällig ein Bild wo man es erkennen kann das wäre cool


Wenn man jetzt nur google bedienen könnte...irgendwo habe ich mal beide Beläge im bemaßten Vergleich gesehen.


----------



## Rossi89 (21. September 2018)

Ja wenn du dir die mühe machen würdest es nach zu messen wäre der hammer danke schon mal!!


----------



## Helius-FR (23. September 2018)

Rossi89 schrieb:


> Um wie viel mm sind die Breiter hast du zufällig ein Bild wo man es erkennen kann das wäre cool


Wozu? Passt nicht is passt nicht.
Ob die nun 1mm oder 10mm Breiter sind.


----------



## Rossi89 (23. September 2018)

Es geht um des da ich extrem günstig an v4 Beläge kommen könnte mit sehr guter Qualität ich selbst aber eine e4 fahre und da ich selbst eine fräse besitze wäre mir der Gedanke gekommen wenn es nur um ein klein wenig fehlen würde sie aussen an der Trägerplatte nachzufräsen das sie rein passen deswegen hätte ich die Maße gebraucht


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. September 2018)

Salü,

ich hatte breits in einem anderen Theard schonmal wegen folgendem Problem gehorcht, da hatte ich beim Suchen den großen Theard hier glatt übersehen...
Und zwar klappern die Beläge in einer meiner Tech 3 E4 Vorderradbremse, gerade wenn man das Vorderrad z.B. aus dem Wheelie fallen lässt oder entspannt, aber zügig über holprige Graswege rollt. Es sind definitv die Beläge, da mit schleifender Bremse und testweise ohne Beläge alles still ist. Beläge vorne und hinten habe ich bereits getauscht und verglichen, Belagsfeder bereits etwas mehr geweitet, alles ohne Erfolg. Verbaut sind originale Hope Sinterbeläge. Vorne scheint einfach parallel zur Bremsscheibe mehr Spiel zwischen Belägen und der Bremszange zu sein als hinten. Ungünstige Toleranz erwischt?
Gibt es wen mit dem gleichen Phänomen? Ist nichts dramatisches, aber irgendwie nervt es doch einwenig...

*Jetzt das eigentliche Anliegen:* Da die Leitung der hinteren Bremse leider etwas kurz ist, möchte ich diese zeitnah gegen eine neue tauschen.  Dies sind meine ersten Hopes, daher die Nachfrage. Gibt es beim Tausch irgendwas zu beachten? Ich hätte jetzt einfach die Leitung zuerst am Hebel (das meiste Öl des Systems bleibt ja dort zurück) und dann unten am Bremssattel gelöst, dann einfach die neue Leitung zwischen geschraubt. Dann steht noch Entlüften an, da nun wahrschinlich viel Luft und zu wenig Öl im System ist. Zum Entlüften gibts von Hope ja ein super Video, das passt schonmal Tipps oder anderes Vorgehen?

Danke schonmal und bitte nicht hauen für die banale Frage


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. September 2018)

Nimm DOT statt Öl. Sonst passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (30. September 2018)

Oh, da kam der bisherige Shimanofahrer in mir durch. Natürlich Dot...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Oktober 2018)

Ist für den neuen Shimano 12x Trigger irgendwo schon ein Adapter zur E4/V4 verfügbar?


----------



## EarlyUp (7. Oktober 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ist für den neuen Shimano 12x Trigger irgendwo schon ein Adapter zur E4/V4 verfügbar?



Nein, es gibt noch keine Adapter von Hope. Das wird wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## erborow (9. Oktober 2018)

Nochmal ne Frage zu Belägen/scheiben:
Fahre aktuell die V4 mit Dächele scheiben und Hope sinter belägen.
Habt ihr mit original Hope scheiben bessere erfahrungen gemacht?
Würde mir bald wohl die 223mmm Trickstuff scheibe für vorne holen.
Oder gibt's da noch geheimtipps?


----------



## ders (9. Oktober 2018)

erborow schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage zu Belägen/scheiben:
> Fahre aktuell die V4 mit Dächele scheiben und Hope sinter belägen.
> Habt ihr mit original Hope scheiben bessere erfahrungen gemacht?
> Würde mir bald wohl die 223mmm Trickstuff scheibe für vorne holen.
> Oder gibt's da noch geheimtipps?


Hast du an der Kombination was auszusetzen?

Lg


----------



## erborow (9. Oktober 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Hast du an der Kombination was auszusetzen?
> 
> Lg


hätte gern etwas mehr power. darum will ich ja auch die 223mm scheibe für vorne holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (10. Oktober 2018)

erborow schrieb:


> hätte gern etwas mehr power. darum will ich ja auch die 223mm scheibe für vorne holen.


Oha. Ich überlege von der Saint hin zu der Hope v4 zu wechseln. Ich habe ebenfalls die Dächle drauf und würde die Hope damit betreiben. Wechseln möchte ich, da ich vor ein paar Tagen das Bike eines Kumpels mit Hope gefahren bin und sie mir irgendwie besser gefiel, als meine Saint. Die Modulation fand ich top!


----------



## erborow (10. Oktober 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Oha. Ich überlege von der Saint hin zu der Hope v4 zu wechseln. Ich habe ebenfalls die Dächle drauf und würde die Hope damit betreiben. Wechseln möchte ich, da ich vor ein paar Tagen das Bike eines Kumpels mit Hope gefahren bin und sie mir irgendwie besser gefiel, als meine Saint. Die Modulation fand ich top!


Modulation ist wirklich top, power ist ok, aber im direkten vergleich nicht überragend


----------



## ders (10. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt. Aber ich konnte trotzdem die Räder locker zum blockieren bringen. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber ich konnte trotzdem die Räder locker zum blockieren bringen. Was will man mehr?



Modulation und Geschwindigkeit abbauen in dem Bereich wo die Räder noch nicht blockieren aber maximal verzögern.


----------



## ders (10. Oktober 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Modulation und Geschwindigkeit abbauen in dem Bereich wo die Räder noch nicht blockieren aber maximal verzögern.


Klingt nach meiner Erfahrung


----------



## ders (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich konnte die v4 jetzt eine Woche an meinem Downhiller testen.
Dafür habe ich die Saint angebaut und mich dem fummeligen ausrichten der Hope-Sättel hingegeben. Das ist definitiv aufwändiger als bei der Saint.
Was ich an der Hope super fand, komischerweise waren meine Unterarme gefühlt nicht so beansprucht wie mit der Saint. Ich hatte keine obligatorischen Schmerzen.
Mir persönlich fehlte an der Hope in den letzten Millimetern das richtige zubeißen. In „WTF-Momenten“ musst du gefühlt viel mehr am Hebel reißen, als bei der Saint. Das hatte in den ersten Tagen für etwas Unbehagen gesorgt.
Mal schauen, ob ich wechsle.

Lg


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. Oktober 2018)

Das ist aber schon bekannt. Die Hope funktioniert halt einfach so... Sie erfordert einfach mehr Fingerkraft.


----------



## ders (16. Oktober 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon bekannt. Die Hope funktioniert halt einfach so... Sie erfordert einfach mehr Fingerkraft.


Bekannt nur von fremden. Ich selber hatte sie vorher nie testen können.


----------



## ders (20. Oktober 2018)

Seit heute bin ich Besitzer einer Tech3 V4.
Noch ist der Bremse nicht montiert, aber ich brauche schon eure Meinung.
Bei einem Sattel fahren alle Kolben raus, doch einer geht danach nicht wieder in die Ausgangsposition und bleibt draußen.
Ist das ein normales Verhalten und wird es besser durch ein einfahren? Oder sollte ich es bemängeln?

Lg und Danke


----------



## Diddo (20. Oktober 2018)

Die Kolben werden sich niemals alle perfekt gleich bewegen, fall das deine Erwartungshaltung ist. Was gibt es da zu bemängeln? Fertigungstoleranzen sind normal.

Anders ist es, wenn der Kolben nur raus geht aber nicht wieder zurück, also gar nicht zurück. Dann hilft etwas Siliköl am Kolben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Oktober 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Die Kolben werden sich niemals alle perfekt gleich bewegen, fall das deine Erwartungshaltung ist. Was gibt es da zu bemängeln? Fertigungstoleranzen sind normal.
> 
> Anders ist es, wenn der Kolben nur raus geht aber nicht wieder zurück, also gar nicht zurück. Dann hilft etwas Siliköl am Kolben.


Letzteres war gemeint. Eine Kolben bei der neu gelauften Bremse geht nicht automatisch zurück. 
An dieser Stelle bin ich mir halt nicht sicher, ob es „normal“ ist und es sich gibt, oder es ein Mangel ist. Meine Erwartung an ein neu gekauftes Produkt ist, dass es frei von Mängeln ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Oktober 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Letzteres war gemeint. Eine Kolben bei der neu gelauften Bremse geht nicht automatisch zurück.
> An dieser Stelle bin ich mir halt nicht sicher, ob es „normal“ ist und es sich gibt, oder es ein Mangel ist. Meine Erwartung an ein neu gekauftes Produkt ist, dass es frei von Mängeln ist.


Einbauen (Anleitung bei Youtube!) und fahren. 
Alles gut.


----------



## ders (20. Oktober 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Einbauen (Anleitung bei Youtube!) und fahren.
> Alles gut.


Danke dir!


----------



## Beerhunter123 (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor drei Wochen ne neue Hope V4 gegönnt.  Vorne die Innenbelüftete Scheibe und hinten die normale Floating.


Habe aber noch so zwei Auffälligkeiten. 

Zum einen wandert bei mir der Druckpunkt. Das Bedeutet wenn die Verstellung für den Druckpunkt ganz raus gedreht ist und ich die Bremse langsam ziehe ist der Druckpunkt deutlich näher am Lenker als wenn ich den Hebel schnell ziehe. Dann ist dieser weiter weg. Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch am Trail mehrfach erlebt das bei jeder 2. Bremsung der Druckpunkt woanders ist. 

Wenn ich jetzt die Verstellung für den Druckpunkt ganz rein drehe habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Druckpunkt ist knackig immer an der gleichen Stelle (so wie ich es mir von der Hope erhofft habe)

Aber normal ist das doch nicht??

Habe die Bremse schon zwei mal entlüftet nach Vorgabe und auch die Sättel nach Lichtspalt (und Fühlerlehre) eingestellt und danach die Beläge ausgerichtet. Bremskolben habe ich mobilisiert und mit dem Silikonöl von Hope geschmiert.
 Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.

Und mit der Bremskraft bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden.

Am Trail ist die Bremse wirklich sehr gut zu Dosieren und die Bremsleistung auch ausreichend (aber nicht überragend). Aber kurz vorn stehenbleiben muss die "Fingerkraft" deutlich erhöht werden sonst rutscht die Bremse durch.


Sollte ich die komplette Bremse reklamieren?? Direkt bei Hope oder beim Händler?

Oder habt Ihr noch gute Vorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Oktober 2018)

Gesinterte oder organische Beläge? Scheibe vor'm Einbau gereinigt?


----------



## Beerhunter123 (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe die gesinterten und die Organischen schon probiert. Die Scheiben habe ich nur einmal kurz mit nem feuchtem Spiritus Lappen abgewischt (also die Reibflächen).

Bin aber auch davon ausgegangen das neue Scheinen vom Werk aus entfettet sind...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Oktober 2018)

Beerhunter123 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin aber auch davon ausgegangen das neue Scheinen vom Werk aus entfettet sind...


Meine waren nicht entfettet.

Welche Beläge sind jetzt wie lange drin? Die gesinterten brauchen bissl bis die eingebremst sind.

Ich würde Beläge und Scheibe mit satt Spiritus reinigen und die gesinterten verwenden.


----------



## Beerhunter123 (22. Oktober 2018)

Um so länger ich darüber nachdenke passt das wenn die Scheiben nicht richtig entfettet sind.
Hatte erst die Sinter drin, die hatte ich erst langsam eingebremst und danach Mal warm gebremst. Danach war die Bremsleistung gefühlt wieder schlechter. 

Jetzt habe ich die organischen drin. Eigentlich gleiches Spiel. Packen aber etwas besser als die Sinter zu.

Ich glaube ich hole neue Beläge und reinige die Scheiben erstmal gründlich.

Aber wie sieht das mit dem Druckpunkt wandern aus? Das hätte mit den Belägen ja nichts zu tun


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Oktober 2018)

Leg' die gesinterten und die Scheiben in Spiritus, zusammenbauen, fahren.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich der Druckpunkt dann auch wieder stabilisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SerpentrasD (25. Oktober 2018)

Hey Leute weiß einer von euch was für ein Gewinde an Hohlschraube HBSP47 ist das den Banjo an den Sattel bringt?


----------



## Beerhunter123 (27. Oktober 2018)

So möchte natürlich auch eine Rückinfo geben:

- Beide Bremsscheiben ausgebaut und in ein Spiritus Bad gelegt, anschließend noch mit Pril-Wasser abgewaschen und getrocknet.

- Bremsbeläge habe ich durch neue Sintermetall ersetzt. 

- Sättel nochmals neu ausgerichtet



Diesmal habe ich vom ersten Moment an eine deutlich höhere Bremskraft. Vorher passierte auf den ersten 10 Bremsungen nichts.

Nach dem einbremsen fühlt die Bremse sich jetzt auch kräftig an!
Vor allem wenn Sie etwas Temperatur hat. 

Das passt jetzt soweit.


Leider ist das Phänomen mit dem Druckpunktwandern geblieben.
Ziehe ich langsam den Hebel ist der Druckpunkt näher am Lenker.
Es fühlt sich im Griff dabei auch so an als ob sich eine Dichtung umlegt oder sowas

Umgehe jetzt erstmal das Problem indem ich die BPC Schraube ganz rein drehe.


----------



## ders (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir für die V4 aus optischen Gründen jetzt die Goodridge Leitung in schwarz gegönnt. 
Dazu habe ich eine Frage, auf die ich noch keine Antwort gefunden habe.
Am Bremssattel wird der Banjo bei der Goodridge mit zwei Gummiringen festgeklemmt. 
Kann ich diese durch die originalen Hope Kupferdichtungen ersetzen?
Bilde mir ein, dass Kupfer länger hält als Gummi...

Lg


----------



## MichlAugustin (20. November 2018)

Ich fahr die tech3 e4 vorne und die tech 3 x2 hinten, und beide haben den gleichen Druckpunkt wie hebelweg


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. November 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die V4 aus optischen Gründen jetzt die Goodridge Leitung in schwarz gegönnt.
> Dazu habe ich eine Frage, auf die ich noch keine Antwort gefunden habe.
> Am Bremssattel wird der Banjo bei der Goodridge mit zwei Gummiringen festgeklemmt.
> Kann ich diese durch die originalen Hope Kupferdichtungen ersetzen?
> ...


Warum nimmst du nicht die Fittinge von Hope? Passt alles, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, wenn du vorher auch schon die Stahlflex hattest. Wenn du mit Kunststoffleitungen gefahren bist, kaufe noch die Überwurfmuttern für Stahlflex dazu, die haben einen etwas größeren Innendurchmesser, die Olive und Insert sind bei beiden Varianten die Gleichen.


----------



## ders (20. November 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht die Fittinge von Hope? Passt alles, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, wenn du vorher auch schon die Stahlflex hattest. Wenn du mit Kunststoffleitungen gefahren bist, kaufe noch die Überwurfmuttern für Stahlflex dazu, die haben einen etwas größeren Innendurchmesser, die Olive und Insert sind bei beiden Varianten die Gleichen.


Da ist bei der ersten Antwort was falsch gelaufen.
Ich nutze jetzt die original Goodridge Verbindungen, alles super!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (20. Dezember 2018)

Hi zusammen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Performance von Hope V4 Bremsen mit Shimano Scheiben sehr gut ist? Grund ist das ich die Hope Scheiben aktuell noch nicht mit Speedsensor bekomme und daher die Shimano Scheiben weiter fahren muss. Meine Alternative ist die Saint welche brachial bremst aber einer V4 in Sachen Dosierung und Haptik deutlich nachsteht. Maximale Bremspower und niedrigere Handkräfte dürfte die Saint haben. Korrekt???

Danke.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Dezember 2018)

Bremst. Verlierst aber massiv Standfestigkeit.


----------



## ders (20. Dezember 2018)

Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen die V4 mit den Trickstuff Power+ Belägen und den Dächle Discs. In Sachen Power steht sie meiner Meinung nach der Saint in nichts nach + eine super Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## Alex1206 (20. Dezember 2018)

Das Thema ist ja das ich durch den Speedsensor in der Bremsscheibe an die Shimano Scheiben gebunden bin. Daher die Frage. An Leistung verlieren will ich nicht. Da muss ich auf die vorhandene Saint umbauen. Aktuell ist XT dran.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Dezember 2018)

Mit der Saint gewinnst nix: die Shimanoscheiben sind und bleiben dünn.

Vielleicht funktionieren ja die Dächle mit Deinem ominösen Speedsensor.

Edit: hab' gerade gesehen, dass es sich um ein Mofa handeln muss. Weiss nicht, ob die Dächle da zugelassen sind.


----------



## ders (20. Dezember 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mit der Saint gewinnst nix: die Shimanoscheiben sind und bleiben dünn.


Stimmt!


----------



## Burkhard (20. Dezember 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine waren nicht entfettet.
> Welche Beläge sind jetzt wie lange drin? Die gesinterten brauchen bissl bis die eingebremst sind.
> Ich würde Beläge und Scheibe mit satt Spiritus reinigen und die gesinterten verwenden.



Zum Reinigen/Entfetten der Bremsscheiben und -beläge besser 99,9% Isopropanol (andere Namen  Propan-2-ol, Propanol-2, i-Propanol, iso-Propanol, Isopropylalkohol (IPA)) verweden, da gewöhnlicher 90-95%ige (Brenn) Spiritus nicht die hohe Entfettungsleistung wie IPA hat!
(Meine Kunden in der Auto-Branche verwenden ebenfalls IPA als Cleaner für tragende Bauteile, die verklebt werden ...)
Kann natürlich sein, dass man bei leichten Verschmutzungen schon mit Spiritus Erfolg hat, da sich die geringen Öl/Fettverschutzungen beim Einbremsen wegreiben/verdampfen, ich hatte aber auch schon Scheiben/Beläge, die nicht allein mit Spiritus sauber wurden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen die V4 mit den Trickstuff Power+ Belägen und den Dächle Discs. *In Sachen Power steht sie meiner Meinung nach der Saint in nichts nach* + eine super Dosierbarkeit.


Auch wenn ich mich hier unbeliebt mache. Diese Aussage würde ich bezweifeln. Dosierbarkeit ist natürlich erste Sahne, Power nicht so. Ich habe für mich (bis auf Widerruf) in der neuen XTR 4 eine richtig gute Bremse gefunden. Einigermaßen leicht, mehr Power als V4 und Cura 2 und eine ordentliche Dosierbarkeit (mit Power+ Belägen und Trickstuff UL Scheiben).


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Dezember 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen die V4 mit den Trickstuff Power+ Belägen und den Dächle Discs. In Sachen Power steht sie meiner Meinung nach der Saint in nichts nach + eine super Dosierbarkeit.


Wenn man zur V4 ein paar neue Beläge (Trickstuff) kauft, finde ich das ja ganz sinnvoll. Aber was bringen denn die Scheiben von Trickstuff ggü den von Hope? Was machen die (viel) besser?

Wo hast du denn die Power+ Beläge für die V4 her? Bei Trickstuff sind die nämlich nicht gelistet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> ... Aber was bringen denn die Scheiben von Trickstuff ggü den von Hope? ...


Meine Erfahrungswerte:

- V4 Scheiben = nichts. Da sind die V4-Scheiben erheblich standfester als die Dächle
- neue Floating (runde Löcher) = wenig bis nichts. Die 'neuen' Scheiben funktionieren.
- alte Floating (saw-Design) = je wärmer die im Einsatz werden, umso stumpfer in der Bremsleistung. Da funktionieren die Dächle besser.

(100kg Abtropfgewicht, gesinterte Originalbeläge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Dezember 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungswerte:
> - V4 Scheiben = nichts. Da sind die V4-Scheiben erheblich standfester als die Dächle
> - neue Floating (runde Löcher) = wenig bis nichts. Die 'neuen' Scheiben funktionieren.
> - alte Floating (saw-Design) = je wärmer die im Einsatz werden, umso stumpfer in der Bremsleistung. Da funktionieren die Dächle besser.
> ...


Verstehe deine Antwort nicht ganz...
Die V4 machen nichts besser ggü. Dächle
Die neuen Floating wenig bis nichts ggü. Dächle. D.h. Die neuen Floating ein wenig besser als die Dächle und V4?

Edit:/ Am Enduro fahre ich die neuen Floating an der MT7 mit den Performance Belägen. Am DH soll dann wohl die T3 V4 dran. Scheibe/Beläge noch unklar.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Antwort nicht ganz...


Die Frage war, was TS-Scheiben gegenüber Hope Scheiben bringen:


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> TS im Vergleich zur V4 Scheiben = die TS bringen im Vergleich der V4-Scheibe nichts. Da sind die V4-Scheiben erheblich standfester als die Dächle
> TS  im Vergleich zur neuen Floating (runde Löcher) = die TS bingt im Vergleich zu der alten Floating der wenig bis nichts. Die 'neuen' Hope-Scheiben funktionieren.
> TS  im Vergleich zur alten Floating (saw-Design) = je wärmer die Hope Saw Floating im Einsatz werden, umso stumpfer in der Bremsleistung. Da funktionieren die Dächle besser. ...


Für Dich jetzt besser zu verstehen?


----------



## ders (21. Dezember 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die Frage war, was TS-Scheiben gegenüber Hope Scheiben bringen:
> 
> Für Dich jetzt besser zu verstehen?


Wie bei vielen Dingen gehen die persönlichen Empfindungen auseinander.
Die Dächle sind bei mir bisher extrem standfest.
Ein Kumpel fährt die V4 mit den Saw-Scheiben und denkt, dass die von Gott persönlich geschmiedet wurden, da sie so "super" sind.
Am Tagesende macht man, glaube ich, mit all diesen Scheiben nicht wirklich was falsch.
Die Shimano-Scheiben, die ich früher benutzte waren da schon anders. Sie hatten aber auch weniger Fleisch auf den Rippen.


----------



## ders (21. Dezember 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Wenn man zur V4 ein paar neue Beläge (Trickstuff) kauft, finde ich das ja ganz sinnvoll. Aber was bringen denn die Scheiben von Trickstuff ggü den von Hope? Was machen die (viel) besser?
> 
> Wo hast du denn die Power+ Beläge für die V4 her? Bei Trickstuff sind die nämlich nicht gelistet.


Sorry, ich habe die Power Beläge.

https://r2-bike.com/TRICKSTUFF-Bremsbelaege-730-POWER-organisch-fuer-Hope-V4


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Dezember 2018)

ders schrieb:


> Wie bei vielen Dingen gehen die persönlichen Empfindungen auseinander. ....


Deswegen schrub ich ja auch


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungswerte: ...


und 


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... (100kg Abtropfgewicht, gesinterte Originalbeläge)


Andere Beläge, anderes Ergebnis. Anderes Gewicht, mag die Shimano Papierscheibe auch funktionieren.


----------



## hemi (21. Dezember 2018)

Mit V4 Scheiben meinst du die innenbelüfteten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2018)

hemi schrieb:


> Mit V4 Scheiben meinst du die innenbelüfteten?


Ja meint er und macht auch fleißig Werbung dafür.  An anderer Stelle wird bei diesen Scheiben nur von Mehrgewicht geschrieben. Ich habe weder die normalen Hope Floating noch die Trickstuff HD zum Faden bekommen. Ich bin mit 95kg auch nicht gerade der Leichteste.

Ich war aber auch nicht mit der Leistung der V4 zufrieden, vielleicht disqualifiziert mich das hier ja schon im Vornherein.


----------



## MartinRa (22. Dezember 2018)

Jeder den ich kenne mich eingeschlossen findet die Bremsleistung der Hopes im vergleich zu Saint und mt7 eher mau (ich hab 75kg...), aber der werte herr ammersee wirft einem dann natürlich nur fehlendes können beim einstellen vor


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Dezember 2018)

Wenn schon meckern, dann über's richtige: 'fehlendes Können beim Einstellen' kommt, wenn der Hebelweg zu gross ist oder irgendwas schleift. 



MartinRa schrieb:


> ... Bremsleistung ...


Zur Brems*leistung* gehört als erstes mal die Standfestigkeit. 
Wie soll da eine Einfachscheibe an die V4-Scheibe rankommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (22. Dezember 2018)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Jeder den ich kenne mich eingeschlossen findet die Bremsleistung der Hopes im vergleich zu Saint und mt7 eher mau (ich hab 75kg...), aber der werte herr ammersee wirft einem dann natürlich nur fehlendes können beim einstellen vor



Bremsleistung ist Bremskraft multipliziert mit der Momentangeschwindigkeit. Also schneller fahren, wenn ne Hope am Rad ist - dann passt auch die Bremsleistung


----------



## ders (22. Dezember 2018)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Jeder den ich kenne mich eingeschlossen findet die Bremsleistung der Hopes im vergleich zu Saint und mt7 eher mau (ich hab 75kg...), aber der werte herr ammersee wirft einem dann natürlich nur fehlendes können beim einstellen vor


Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.
Sogar die schmächtigen bei uns im Freundeskreis haben keinerlei Probleme mit den Hope Bremsen. 
Ich denke das Thema Hope und Saint etc. wird einfach viel zu übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## nieroc (22. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich meine V4 nun viel im Regen und Schlamm genutzt habe, ist der rechte Hebel ein wenig schwergängier als der linke. Ist nicht dramatisch, aber im Winter hat man ja bekanntlich Zeit um sich um so etwas zu kümmern 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das wieder hinbekommt?


----------



## BigMounty (22. Dezember 2018)

nieroc schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meine V4 nun viel im Regen und Schlamm genutzt habe, ist der rechte Hebel ein wenig schwergängier als der linke. Ist nicht dramatisch, aber im Winter hat man ja bekanntlich Zeit um sich um so etwas zu kümmern
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das wieder hinbekommt?



Zerlegen, sauber machen und schmieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Dezember 2018)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Zerlegen, sauber machen und schmieren.


Zu einfach. So hätte man ja auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## BigMounty (22. Dezember 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zu einfach. So hätte man ja auch selbst drauf kommen können.



Schade - dache es hilft. 

Bei mir funktioniert es in der Regel so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (22. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die Bremse eh schon in Teilen liegt können auch direkt die Dichtungen getauscht werden, ein wenig Hunter SC960 dran und alles ist wieder wie neu


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Dezember 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie soll da eine Einfachscheibe an die V4-Scheibe rankommen?


Muss sie ja gar nicht. Wenn man eine Trickstuff HD Scheibe nicht zum Faden bekommt, braucht man auch keine V4 Scheibe. Ich habe auch bisher noch nichts davon gelesen, dass es jemand geschafft hat die TS zum Faden zu bekommen. Selbst die Hope Floating sind sehr standfest.


----------



## carokan11 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte nach der letzten Tour festsitzende Kolben an einem E4 Sattel.  
Nun ist es so, dass ich durch den geschlossenen Entlüftungsnippel Luft durchdrücken kann. D.h. ich kann das Teil nicht mehr entlüften weil sich nach dem verschließen, beim Hebel loslassen, wieder Luft reinzieht und sich kein Druck aufbauen kann. Hab auch mal ne Schraube vom anderen Sattel versucht und geschaut ob vielleicht Schmutz drin ist bzw. mit Druckluft ausgeblasen. Hatte sowas schon mal jemand, bzw. ne Idee was die Ursache sein könnte ?

Gruß


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Dezember 2018)

carokan11 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte nach der letzten Tour festsitzende Kolben an einem E4 Sattel.
> Nun ist es so, dass ich durch den geschlossenen Entlüftungsnippel Luft durchdrücken kann. D.h. ich kann das Teil nicht mehr entlüften weil sich nach dem verschließen, beim Hebel loslassen, wieder Luft reinzieht und sich kein Druck aufbauen kann. Hab auch mal ne Schraube vom anderen Sattel versucht und geschaut ob vielleicht Schmutz drin ist bzw. mit Druckluft ausgeblasen. Hatte sowas schon mal jemand, bzw. ne Idee was die Ursache sein könnte ?
> ...


Wenn du die Schraube vom anderen Sattel probiert hast und es immer noch das gleiche Problem gibt, dann glaube ich fast, dass dort nicht das Problem sitzt. Die Luft wird es woanders ziehen. Vielleicht ist eine Kolbendichtung im Eimer und dort kommt die Luft rein.


----------



## carokan11 (27. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn du die Schraube vom anderen Sattel probiert hast und es immer noch das gleiche Problem gibt, dann glaube ich fast, dass dort nicht das Problem sitzt. Die Luft wird es woanders ziehen. Vielleicht ist eine Kolbendichtung im Eimer und dort kommt die Luft rein.



Ja wäre ne Möglichkeit und ich tausche mal die Dichtungen. Danke für deine Idee.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Dezember 2018)

carokan11 schrieb:


> Ja wäre ne Möglichkeit und ich tausche mal die Dichtungen. Danke für deine Idee.


Kauf dir gleich das Hunter Fett mit dazu.


----------



## carokan11 (28. Dezember 2018)

Noch ne Frage zu Belägen, ich wollte mal Koolstop für die E4 probieren. Gekommen sind dann KS-D600 die angeblich passen.

Ich hatte aber nicht erwartet das die, von der Auflagefläche, so viel schmaler als die originalen sind und bin nun etwas skeptisch. Sind es die Beläge trotzdem wert gefahren zu werden oder besser zurück geben ?


----------



## carokan11 (28. Dezember 2018)

doppelt


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Dezember 2018)

carokan11 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zu Belägen, ich wollte mal Koolstop für die E4 probieren. Gekommen sind dann KS-D600 die angeblich passen.
> 
> Ich hatte aber nicht erwartet das die, von der Auflagefläche, so viel schmaler als die originalen sind und bin nun etwas skeptisch. Sind es die Beläge trotzdem wert gefahren zu werden oder besser zurück geben ?


Zurück und die Trickstuff Power holen!


----------



## carokan11 (28. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Zurück und die Trickstuff Power holen!



Danke, die Trickstuff hab ich auch schon hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (27. Februar 2019)

Könnte mir bitte jemand die Breite des X2 Bremssattels ausmessen? Ich habe folgendes Problem und würde gerne wissen, ob ich das mit Umbau von M4 auf X2 beheben kann 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tec...e-an-alternative-oder-abhilfe-gesucht.885680/


----------



## carokan11 (5. März 2019)

nailz schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand die Breite des X2 Bremssattels ausmessen? Ich habe folgendes Problem und würde gerne wissen, ob ich das mit Umbau von M4 auf X2 beheben kann
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tec...e-an-alternative-oder-abhilfe-gesucht.885680/



40mm


----------



## nailz (5. März 2019)

Erledigt. Vielen Dank


----------



## HaegarHH (5. März 2019)

Sooo … nun bin ich hier auch gelandet 

Leider mit einem Problem und die Standardantworten habe ich hier im Vorfeld schon mehrfach gelesen 


Also an meinem Nicolai G13 die Sram Guide Ultimate mit den 180er Scheibchen rausgeworfen und baue gerade auf Hope Tech3 E4 (nach langem Kampf in silber und doch nicht orange) und Dächle HD 200 / 1800 Scheiben um. Die Bremse ist mit Stahlflexleitung ausgerüstet.

Die Stahlflexleitung gekürzt, dabei auch neuen Insertpin und neue Olive verwendet. Dann Entlüftung wie im Hope Video, sprich Kolben zurück gedrückt, Luft kam raus, dann nix mehr, Flüssigkeit nachgiessen, Hebel schnalzen lassen, … 

Danach montiert nach Hope Anweisungen, Hope Video usw.  … Ausrichtung nach Lichtschlitz, dann Kolben mobiliisert, Beläge rein, Kolben "ausgleichen", usw.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich schon im Montageständer kaum Bremsleistung habe  … sprich bei durchgezogenem Griff, kann ich per Pedal das Hinterrad noch drehen.


Heisst das, dass noch Luft im System sein kann und ich mal komplett entlüften müsste, so mit von oben nach unten durchpumpen?

Irgendwie egal womit geschnitten, ist die Stahlflexleitung oben nie so 100% sauber, auch wenn an Dot nix zu sehen ist, kann es sein, dass die darüber Luft zieht? Auch wenn versucht habe den Pin so gut wie möglich rein zu bekommen.


Weitere Ideen, was ich übersehen habe?


Würde die gerne erst wirklich hinbekommen, bevor ich das gleiche Spiel mit der Vorderradbremse wiederholen muss.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. März 2019)

Hab die Stahlflex mit der kleinen Knipex Bowdenzugzange sehr schön ablängen können.
Dein Problem klingt schon nach Luft.


----------



## HaegarHH (5. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hab die Stahlflex mit der kleinen Knipex Bowdenzugzange sehr schön ablängen können.


DAS war mein erster Versuch, die hat aber die Leitung so stark gequetscht, dass ich nicht ansatzweise den Insertpin reinbekommen habe.

Mein zweiter Versuch war dann ein Knipex Seitenschneider, der hat auch recht sauber geschnitten, aber es war schon ein wenig ausgefranzt.


Btw. macht Ihr den Rand noch irgendwie sauber? Entfernt ihr ein wenig von der Kunststoffummantelung?


----------



## _Andy_ (5. März 2019)

Hi, ich das schon mal gepostet:

Wie man Stalflexleitungen von Hope kürzt:
Die Olive muss man ein bischen aufbiegen. Dann braucht man einen guten (!) Kabelschneider, damit die Stahlflexdrähte nicht ausfransen. Außerdem hilft es, wenn man die dünne Plastikschicht, die über dem Stahlflex liegt, abisoliert (Funktioniert, wie bei normalen Kupferkabeln, also mit einem Messer einen sauberen Schnitt ringsrum und dann abziehen). Dann die Olive drüberschieben, dabei darauf achten, dass alle (!) Drähte mit unter die Olive kommen. Nun kann man den Messing-Pin in die Stahlflexleitung stecken (gegebenenfalls vorsichtig mit einer Zange oder so "einhämmern"). Dann die Olive mit einer Zange zusammendrücken (möglichst rund) und zusammenschrauben - fertig.

Klingt einfach, ist aber immer etwas fummelig. Naja, einfach isses trotzdem.

Der Pin und die Olive müssen richtig sitzen und es kann sein, dass man die Leitung dann mit viel Kraft zusammenschrauben muss. Wenn es dann noch Luft zieht, ist es entweder nicht fest genug, oder Pin oder Olive sitzen nicht richtig.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. März 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Sram Guide Ultimate mit den 180er Scheibchen rausgeworfen


Deine Beweggründe würden mich interessieren, da ich die Guide gut kenne sowie auch die V4. Mir käme es nicht in den Sinn, bei einer vorhandenen Guide Ultimate auf eine E4 zu wechseln. Es gibt doch von Sram Ersatzteile und wenn man das Geberkolbenproblem ein für alle Mal lösen möchte, auch einen Titankolben aus Asien.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Sooo … nun bin ich hier auch gelandet
> 
> Leider mit einem Problem und die Standardantworten habe ich hier im Vorfeld schon mehrfach gelesen
> 
> ...




Moin, entlüfte mit einer Spritze von unten nach oben. Du hast Luft im Caliper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2019)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, entlüfte mit einer Spritze von unten nach oben. Du hast Luft im Caliper...


Bei der Hope ganz normal von oben nach unten. Entlüftungsschraube ist an der höchsten Stelle. 

Gibt kaum eine Bremse, die einfacher zu entlüften ist.


----------



## HaegarHH (5. März 2019)

Nachdem ich vor der Anschaffung der Bremse den Thread schon mal durch gelesen hatte, habe ich DAS schon fast ein wenig kommen sehen  ... 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, entlüfte mit einer Spritze von unten nach oben. Du hast Luft im Caliper...





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei der Hope ganz normal von oben nach unten. Entlüftungsschraube ist an der höchsten Stelle.



… danke für die Tips, werde mich mal die nächsten Tage dran machen.




Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gibt kaum eine Bremse, die einfacher zu entlüften ist.


DAS will ich mal hoffen, nachdem wir mal wieder die Magura x-mal hin- und hergepumpt hatten und dann das Video von Hope gesehen haben, war die Entscheidung schon gefallen


----------



## HaegarHH (5. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Deine Beweggründe würden mich interessieren, da ich die Guide gut kenne sowie auch die V4. Mir käme es nicht in den Sinn, bei einer vorhandenen Guide Ultimate auf eine E4 zu wechseln. Es gibt doch von Sram Ersatzteile und wenn man das Geberkolbenproblem ein für alle Mal lösen möchte, auch einen Titankolben aus Asien.



Puh … ich wollte "schon immer" eine Hope-Bremse haben. Das erste Rad war dann zufällig ein Gebrauchtkauf mit erlesener Ausstattung, u. a. einer Magura MT7. Bremsleistung auch mit BikePacking über die Westalpen über jeden Zweifel erhaben, die Bremsgriffe bzw. das Abklappen und div. Details eher nervend.

Dann kam eher zufällig das Angebot für das G13, als Paket günstiger als Rahmen + Fahrwerk, aber halt wieder nicht mit der Wunschbremse. Die Guide hat mir dann einige Schreckmomente in Bozen beschert und damit ihr Ende eingeläutet. Hätte ich gerade günstig abzugeben


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. März 2019)

Bist du mit der neuen Bremse überhaupt schon gefahren? Einbremsen ist zwingend notwendig. Frisch montiert passiert da nicht viel.

Edit:
Eine MT5/7 beißt schon kräftiger zu als eine Hope. Aber selbst für mich als schweren Fahrer reicht die V4 aus.
Aber nach zwei Jahren MT5 überzeugt mich keiner mehr so schnell von Magura. Ständig ist etwas defekt, nach einem Sturz sowieso. Dafür bekommt man keine Kleinteile und darf einen kompletten Geber kaufen. Meine erste V4 geht jetzt ins 6. Jahr. Außer DOT und Bremsbeläge wechseln musste nichts repariert werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2019)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Frisch montiert passiert da nicht viel.


Bei der E4 auch nach dem Einfahren nicht.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (6. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei der E4 auch nach dem Einfahren nicht.


Die V4 hat generiert rechnerisch auch nur ~10% mehr Bremskraft durch den 18er Kolben. 10% von wenig ist immer noch wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (6. März 2019)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die teils bescheidene Bremsleistung nicht mal an der Bremse selbst liegt sondern eher an den Belägen. Gerade die Hope Sinterbeläge waren bei mir eine Katastrophe. Mittlerweile bin ich mit Galfer Advanced in der Tech3 E4 unterwegs und es ist schon fast wie eine neue Bremse. Funktioniert tiptop und beißt ordentlich zu.


----------



## Schuffa87 (6. März 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass die teils bescheidene Bremsleistung nicht mal an der Bremse selbst liegt sondern eher an den Belägen. Gerade die Hope Sinterbeläge waren bei mir eine Katastrophe. Mittlerweile bin ich mit Galfer Advanced in der Tech3 E4 unterwegs und es ist schon fast wie eine neue Bremse. Funktioniert tiptop und beißt ordentlich zu.


Die Trickstuff Beläge sollen auch sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. März 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass die teils bescheidene Bremsleistung nicht mal an der Bremse selbst liegt sondern eher an den Belägen. Gerade die Hope Sinterbeläge waren bei mir eine Katastrophe. Mittlerweile bin ich mit Galfer Advanced in der Tech3 E4 unterwegs und es ist schon fast wie eine neue Bremse. Funktioniert tiptop und beißt ordentlich zu.


absolut, seh ich genau so. Fahre jetzt seit 2016 Uberbike Race Matrix mit Magura Scheiben.

Aber: Die V4 ist nur solange gut, wenn man alle paar Wochen die Kolben mit Silikonöl gängig macht. Die Buchsen der Hebel sind ausgeleiert und quitschen. Und mehr Bremskraft hätt ich auuch gern. Es war glaub im Downtime Podcast oder so, wo ein Hope Mitarbeiter gesagt hat, die tech3 sind so gut, da muss kann man grad nichts verbessern. Ich hab mich verarscht gefühlt, der Hebel bietet Verbesserungspotential an allen Ecken und Enden an. Eieiei! Die Code rsc wird immer interessanter.


----------



## EarlyUp (6. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> hab mich verarscht gefühlt, der Hebel bietet Verbesserungspotential an allen Ecken und Enden an.



Welche Verbesserungen wären das denn konkret?


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. März 2019)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Welche Verbesserungen wären das denn konkret?


Mehr Bremskraft! RiKuLas statt Gleitbuchsen im Hebel zum Beispiel oder Entlüftung mit Spritzen damit man einen Unterdruck erzeugen kann usw.


----------



## YZ-Rider (6. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> absolut, seh ich genau so. Fahre jetzt seit 2016 Uberbike Race Matrix mit Magura Scheiben.
> 
> Aber: Die V4 ist nur solange gut, wenn man alle paar Wochen die Kolben mit Silikonöl gängig macht. Die Buchsen der Hebel sind ausgeleiert und quitschen. Und mehr Bremskraft hätt ich auuch gern. Es war glaub im Downtime Podcast oder so, wo ein Hope Mitarbeiter gesagt hat, die tech3 sind so gut, da muss kann man grad nichts verbessern. Ich hab mich verarscht gefühlt, der Hebel bietet Verbesserungspotential an allen Ecken und Enden an. Eieiei! Die Code rsc wird immer interessanter.



Mit den Kolben hatte ich bisher nie Probleme. Die quietschenden Hebel kenne ich nur zu gut. Allgemein bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit der Bremse, allerdings bringe ich auch maximal 70kg fahrfertig mit.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ...Entlüftung mit Spritzen damit man einen Unterdruck erzeugen kann usw.


Eieiei...da haben wir aber wieder einen Schraubergott am Start!


----------



## EarlyUp (6. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Mehr Bremskraft! RiKuLas statt Gleitbuchsen im Hebel zum Beispiel oder Entlüftung mit Spritzen damit man einen Unterdruck erzeugen kann usw.



Mehr Bremskraft ist ja nicht unbedingt eine Verbesserung sondern eher ein Resultat einer oder mehrer Verbesserungen. Zudem ist Bremskraft ja sehr subjektiv wenn einem diese bei Hope schon nicht ausreicht. 
Mehr Bremskraft kann ich in fasst allen Diskussionen zu jeder Bremse irgendwo lesen. Ich habe einige Bremsen aktuell im Einsatz und habe über die Jahe viele Bremsen fahren können. Alle haben gut funktioniert! Man braucht eben ein ein gewisses technisches Verständnis und man sollte sich die Zeit nehmen sich auf die Charakteristik der Bremse einzustellen. 

Das die Hope Bremsen nicht perfekt sind ist mir schon klar. Verbessern lässt sich schließlich jedes Produkt.


----------



## HaegarHH (6. März 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Die Trickstuff Beläge sollen auch sehr gut funktionieren.



Auch wenn noch nicht mal montiert … 

vorne: E4 (vielleicht ein Fehler und ich hätte die V4 nehmen sollen ) … auf jeden Fall mit 200mm Trickstuff HD Scheibe und (natürlich) den TrickStuff-Belägen

hinten: E4 … mit 180er Trickstuff HD Scheibe und da wollte ich die Hope Beläge testen.


Es ist schon unglaublich wie viel mehr Material so eine Trickstuff HD gegen über den Sram Scheibchen mitbringt.

Noch habe ich es nicht geschafft, das Rad nochmal an den Montageständer zu hängen, freue mich aber über die div. Tips und Informationen und lese gerne weitere Diskussionen rund um div. Bremsen und deren Schwächen mit 


Mir ist schon klar, dass Einbremsen nochmal deutliche Verbesserung bringt, insbesondere bei neuer Scheibe UND neuen Belägen, aber ich würde schon erwarten, dass die neu montierte Bremsanlage das Rad auch so im Stillstand hält, in dem Fall sogar noch ohne mich oben drauf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2019)

Die Power+ Beläge brauchen kaum Einbremszeit und packen schon out of the box sehr gut zu. Mit den HD Scheiben und Power+ Belägen (inkl. der Hope Bremsen) hatte ich gemischte Erfahrungen. Mit den UL Scheiben ist das deutlich besser. Reichen auch bei 95kg und Bikepark (wenn man vorn und hinten 203mm fährt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (6. März 2019)

Hi,

ich frage hier auch nochmal....wie kann ich einen Remote Hebel der OneUp Dropper ( alternativ Wolftooth o.ä ? ) mit meiner Race X2 Evo kombinieren?

Funktioniert das hier...?

https://www.hibike.de/hope-race-heb...bel-schwarz-p8e725ad9fbe88e9f23e9881e665cbcf5

THX


----------



## tom_ass (7. März 2019)

Matchmaker oder Matchmaker X?
Das ist hier die Frage...

Hatten die Tages das gleiche Problem allerdings mit einer Tech 3 (Matchmaker links) und dem One Up Dropper (Matchmaker X).
Das passt definitiv nicht.

Und den Adapter in deinem Link sieht mir auch sehr nach Matchmaker und nicht nach Matchmaker X aus.

Kann dir auch nicht sagen ob es von Hope überhaupt einen passenden Adapter gibt.

Kleiner Aluwinkel als DIY Adapter könnte da abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## HaegarHH (7. März 2019)

Alsoooo … 

Mich heute mal an das "richtige" Entlüften nach Dan und @Robert-Ammersee gemacht. Bei den normalen Pumpstössen kam keine Luft, aber bei dem Zurückdrücken der Kolben dafür um so mehr 

Auch wenn mich das Vertrautwerden mit der Prozedur sicher 2-fingerbreit Bremsflüssigkeit extra gekostet hat, nun fühle ich mich sicher beim Entlüften und kann mich den div. Stimmen nur anschliessen, deutlich einfacher als das Rumgemache mit den 2 Spritzen bei Magura.

Nun gibt es einen sehr klaren Druckpunkt , im Vergleich mit meiner Sram Ultimate würde ich mich sogar dazu verleiten lassen, den knackig zu nennen und für mich ist alles so, wie ich es erwartet habe 


Auch nach dem Kürzen wirkt die Bremsleitung zu lang, vorne müsste sie auch noch gekürzt werden, aber das beides werde ich wohl verschieben, bis die orangenen Deckel eingetroffen sind, dann muss ich beide Bremsen sowieso noch einmal aufmachen.

Mal schauen, wann ich zum Fahren und Einbremsen kommen und wann danach mal wieder zu ernsthaften Steigungen, dann gebe ich gerne noch einmal Rückmeldung zu meiner Erfahrung mit der Bremsleistung.


----------



## alterknochen (8. März 2019)

@tom  ass

Den Adapter fahre ich rechts mit nem Sram Eagle Schaltwerk. K.A ob das Matchmaker oder Matchmaker X ist


----------



## YZ-Rider (8. März 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Alsoooo …
> 
> Mich heute mal an das "richtige" Entlüften nach Dan und @Robert-Ammersee gemacht. Bei den normalen Pumpstössen kam keine Luft, aber bei dem Zurückdrücken der Kolben dafür um so mehr
> 
> ...



Also während des Entlüften hast du die Kolben an der Bremszange zurückgedrückt? Finde den besagten Beitrag mit dem Vorgehen gerade nicht.

Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass sich unter dem kleinen Metallblech im AGB auch gerne mal ein bisschen Luft hartnäckig festsetzt. Während des Entlüften das System mal kurz schließen und das Bike schräg halten und die Leitung am Anschluss etwas bewegen half da immer ganz gut...


----------



## HaegarHH (8. März 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Also während des Entlüften hast du die Kolben an der Bremszange zurückgedrückt? Finde den besagten Beitrag mit dem Vorgehen gerade nicht.








Also … zuerst das "normale" Prozedere, Entlüftungsnippel auf, Bremsgriff ziehen, Entlüftungsnippel zu, Bremsgriff loslassen, Entlüftungsnippel auf, Bremsgriff ziehen, Entlüftungsnippel zu, Bremsgriff loslassen, …

Dann irgendwann bei geschlossenem Entlüftungsnippel Beläge rauspumpen, Entlüftungsnippel auf, Beläge zurückdrücken, Entlüftungsnippel zu, Beläge rauspumpen, Entlüftungsnippel auf, Beläge zurückdrücken, … 

Zwischendrin und danach habe jeweils noch 1-2 Runden von der ersten Variante gemacht


----------



## tom_ass (11. März 2019)

alterknochen schrieb:


> @tom  ass
> 
> Den Adapter fahre ich rechts mit nem Sram Eagle Schaltwerk. K.A ob das Matchmaker oder Matchmaker X ist



Wenn die Aufnahme vom Schaltwerkstrigger genau so aussieht wie die Aufnahme von der one up dropper sollte doch aller klar sein oder?


----------



## HaegarHH (11. März 2019)

Gestern ein wenig ungeplant mit den Jungs eine kleine Runde um den Block und vorher (natürlich) die Bremsen eingebremst. 

10x auf ca. 25+ km/h beschleunigt und auf ca. 10km/h runter und dann noch 10x auf Stillstand. Hat an beiden Bremsen spürbar was gebracht. Danach noch kindergerechte 10km Runde im flachen Norden gedreht, auch die hat gerade vorne noch mal bessere Leistung gebracht.

Beide Bremsen haben IMHO schon einen guten Druckpunkt und nun bekomme ich das lange Schiff von Nicolai G13 das erste Mal, seit ich es besitze auf das Vorderrad 

Tech 3 …




E4 …




Dächle …


----------



## Julz_s (23. März 2019)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich frage hier auch nochmal....wie kann ich einen Remote Hebel der OneUp Dropper ( alternativ Wolftooth o.ä ? ) mit meiner Race X2 Evo kombinieren?
> 
> ...





tom_ass schrieb:


> Matchmaker oder Matchmaker X?
> Das ist hier die Frage...
> 
> Hatten die Tages das gleiche Problem allerdings mit einer Tech 3 (Matchmaker links) und dem One Up Dropper (Matchmaker X).
> ...



Also ich hab den Tech 3 und war auf der Suche nach einem Adapter erfolglos 
Also hab ich mir einen gebastelt: [A] Siehst du mich? - Ein Chameleon entsteht
Nicht gerade das schönste Teil, aber es klappt und hat sich gut bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (24. März 2019)

Julz_s schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Tech 3 und war auf der Suche nach einem Adapter erfolglos
> Also hab ich mir einen gebastelt: [A] Siehst du mich? - Ein Chameleon entsteht
> Nicht gerade das schönste Teil, aber es klappt und hat sich gut bewährt.



Sieht so aus als wenn da auch der Adapter von Hope gepasst hätte: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Hebelklemmen-Tech-3-fuer-SRAM-Schaltgriffe-p37821/

Die Befestigung des One Up Triggers mit Klemmschellen erinnert mich zumindest sehr sehr stark an Matchmaker.


----------



## tom_ass (25. März 2019)

passen tut es trotzdem nicht


----------



## Diddo (25. März 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> passen tut es trotzdem nicht



Die Info ist neu, dass Matchmaker X nicht passt steht ja weiter oben...


----------



## tom_ass (26. März 2019)

Hier nochmal meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten Wochen:

Matchmaker *X* geht ausschließlich nur mit Sram eigenen Produkten da die Halteschraube in der Schelle sitzt.
Ich weiß das der Aufbau Ähnlichkeiten zum Hope Tech 3 Hebel hat...passen tut es trotzdem nicht.
Total egel ob Bremshebel oder wie hier bei einer Schelle. Die Winkel der Befestigungspunkte (z.B. Trigger) stimmen nicht mit dem alten Standart überein.






hier sieht man es ganz gut:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"alter" Matchmaker Standart:


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. März 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wenn da auch der Adapter von Hope gepasst hätte: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Hebelklemmen-Tech-3-fuer-SRAM-Schaltgriffe-p37821/ ...


Genau der passt für Tech3 und SRAM-kompatible Hebeleien.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. März 2019)

Hier kam vor kurzem mal wieder die Diskussion über die Bremsleistung auf. Ich war zuletzt mit meiner Hope V4 auch nicht ganz zufrieden.

Folgende Bremsbeläge habe ich getestet:

Hope organisch - waren okay
Hope Sinter - kaum Bremsleistung und laut
Kool Stop - die schlimmsten Beläge die ich je hatte. Extremes Rubbeln, schlecht dosierbar und kaum Bremsleistung
Trickstuff Power - Bremsleistung ganz gut, Rubbeln bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten
Es waren 203er Hope Scheiben und testweise Clarks 203er verbaut.

Nun habe ich vorne mal die Kombination aus 223er Galfer Scheibe und Galfer Advanced Belägen getestet und bin begeistert. Es fühlt sich so an als würde die Reibpaarung perfekt passen. Kein Rubbeln, sehr gut dosierbar und ordentlich Bremsleistung. Die 223er Scheibe hat gegenüber nur einer 203er nur 10% mehr Hebel, es fühlt sich aber nach deutlich mehr an. Die V4 ist jetzt richtig bissig, aber nicht so giftig wie eine MT5.
Hinten wird jetzt auch umgerüstet und dann kommt der Langzeittest. Auf der letzten 500hm Abfahrt gab's nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (27. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für diese gute Zusammenstellung, Hendrik.
Kannst Du eventuell noch etwas über die Galfer Advanced Beläge in Kombination mit Hopescheibe sagen?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. März 2019)

Vorne wird jetzt nicht experimentiert. Das funktioniert gerade zu gut. Hinten werde ich die Galfer Beläge erst mit der Hope Scheibe testen. Bericht folgt.


----------



## YZ-Rider (28. März 2019)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese gute Zusammenstellung, Hendrik.
> Kannst Du eventuell noch etwas über die Galfer Advanced Beläge in Kombination mit Hopescheibe sagen?



Fahre diese Kombi bei 203er Scheibe vorne und 183er Scheibe hinten bei meiner Tech 3 E4. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Top Bremsleistung und eine deutliche Steigerung zu den originalen Hope Belägen.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Fahre diese Kombi bei 203er Scheibe vorne und 183er Scheibe hinten bei meiner Tech 3 E4. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Top Bremsleistung und eine deutliche Steigerung zu den originalen Hope Belägen.


Gute Info. Habe jetzt auch schon einiges von den Galfer Belägen gehört. Kommen mal als nächstes in die Testung. Im Moment bin ich mit denn trickstuff Power Belägen und den Trickstuff Dächle unterwegs. Das geht auch ganz gut mit der V4


----------



## HaegarHH (29. März 2019)

Moin,

mal eine Frage, weil ich in den nächsten Tagen final kürzen will.

Wie schafft man es, dass sich die Leitungen beim Festziehen in den Griffen nicht allzuviel mitdrehen und dann dadurch unter "Spannung" montiert sind?


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. März 2019)

Festhalten? Oder bisschen DOT da hin wo die Überwurfmutter an der Leitung anliegt. Awwa uffbasse!


----------



## Martin1508 (29. März 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage, weil ich in den nächsten Tagen final kürzen will.
> 
> Wie schafft man es, dass sich die Leitungen beim Festziehen in den Griffen nicht allzuviel mitdrehen und dann dadurch unter "Spannung" montiert sind?



Bei mir hat sich folgende Methode als gut herausgestellt. Ich demontiere den Bremsgriff, löse die Leitung, kürze diese und entferne die Leitungsschraube am Bremsgriff. Überwurfmutter auf die Leitung, Olive drauf und Messingnippel rein. Dies dann mit der Schraube aus dem Bremsgriff verbinden. Danach alles mit denn Bremsgriff verbinden und danach Bremsgriff erst wieder am Lenker montieren. VG


----------



## HaegarHH (29. März 2019)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Festhalten?


Ich liebe den sonnigen Humor hier im Forum 

Natürlich halte ich fest, so fest wie es geht.

Bin beim zweiten Anlauf sogar darauf gekommen, die Leitung vorher entsprechend in die andere Richtung zu verdrehen und sie quasi beim Festziehen dann in gewünschter Ausrichtung zu haben, aber auch das funktioniert nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. 


Das mit dem DOT und dem Lösen der anderen Schraube nehme ich in Angriff.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. März 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich liebe den sonnigen Humor hier im Forum
> 
> Natürlich halte ich fest, so fest wie es geht.
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert echt gut. Entlüften musste so oder so. Wenn noch Fragen sind gerne per PN


----------



## Schuffa87 (29. März 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich liebe den sonnigen Humor hier im Forum
> 
> Natürlich halte ich fest, so fest wie es geht.
> 
> ...


Leudeeeee.
Du kannst dir auch paar Klötze aus zwei Stückchen Holz bauen. Ähnlich wie die gelben Blöcke zum einhämmern des Pins von Shimano. Oder du nimmst halt gleich die gelben Shimano Dinger. Die werden die Hope Leitung (falls z.B. Stahlflex verwendet wird) schon aushalten.


Das steckst du samt der Leitung in den Schraubstock oder nimmst ne Wasserpumpenzange und drückst zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. April 2019)

Also, jetzt hat die V4 in der Bike-Bravo mit befriedigend angeschnitten und dies spiegelt so garnicht meine Erfahrung mit dieser Bremse wieder. Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass ich die V4 in einem etwas anderem Setup fahre. Es stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage ob es wirklich in Gänze daran liegt.
Die organischen Beläge von Hope fand ich schon immer scheisse und bin von je her die Sinter gefahren. Funzte sehr gut war aber noch Luft nach oben. Jetzt sind die Trickstuff Power drin und die liefern richtig gut ab. Mit 95 Kilo und härterer Gangart sehr kraftvoll und gut zu dosieren. Mir sind sie vorne fast zu giftig. Muss mich erst daran gewöhnen...blockieren und HR lupfen kein Problem. Alles mit einem Finger.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kein Freund der Hope Floater bin und seit Jahren die Trickstuff Dächle fahre. Hier bin ich einfach von der Fertigungsgüte und Materialstärke überzeugt. Überflüssig zu sagen, dass meine V4 penibel ausgerichtet ist und die Kolben synchron zupacken. Im Übrigen fahre ich sie seit 2 Monaten mit Kunstoffleitung. Hier stelle ich absolut keinen Bremskraftverlust zur Stahlflex fest.

Vg


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2019)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt hat die V4 in der Bike-Bravo mit befriedigend angeschnitten und dies spiegelt so garnicht meine Erfahrung mit dieser Bremse wieder. Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass ich die V4 in einem etwas anderem Setup fahre. Es stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage ob es wirklich in Gänze daran liegt.
> Die organischen Beläge von Hope fand ich schon immer scheisse und bin von je her die Sinter gefahren. Funzte sehr gut war aber noch Luft nach oben. Jetzt sind die Trickstuff Power drin und die liefern richtig gut ab. Mit 95 Kilo und härterer Gangart sehr kraftvoll und gut zu dosieren. Mir sind sie vorne fast zu giftig. Muss mich erst daran gewöhnen...blockieren und HR lupfen kein Problem. Alles mit einem Finger.
> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kein Freund der Hope Floater bin und seit Jahren die Trickstuff Dächle fahre. Hier bin ich einfach von der Fertigungsgüte und Materialstärke überzeugt. Überflüssig zu sagen, dass meine V4 penibel ausgerichtet ist und die Kolben synchron zupacken. Im Übrigen fahre ich sie seit 2 Monaten mit Kunstoffleitung. Hier stelle ich absolut keinen Bremskraftverlust zur Stahlflex fest.
> 
> Vg


Ich fuhr sie mit gleichem Setup, d.h. Trickstuff Power Belägen und Daechle Scheibe. Mir hat sie irgendwie nie gereicht und die Kraft den Hebel zu ziehen war mir auch zu hoch (ja ich weiß, immer die gleiche Diskussion). Nachdem ich kurz mit der Cura 2 gefahren bin, habe ich nun die Direttissima. Auch wenn man das hier vielleicht nicht hören mag aber das ist eine ganz andere Welt. Die Dosierbarkeit ist Hope ähnlich, die Power weit darüber bzw. braucht man weit weniger Kraft am Hebel um die gleiche Kraft zu generieren.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fuhr sie mit gleichem Setup, d.h. Trickstuff Power Belägen und Daechle Scheibe. Mir hat sie irgendwie nie gereicht und die Kraft den Hebel zu ziehen war mir auch zu hoch (ja ich weiß, immer die gleiche Diskussion). Nachdem ich kurz mit der Cura 2 gefahren bin, habe ich nun die Direttissima. Auch wenn man das hier vielleicht nicht hören mag aber das ist eine ganz andere Welt. Die Dosierbarkeit ist Hope ähnlich, die Power weit darüber bzw. braucht man weit weniger Kraft am Hebel um die gleiche Kraft zu generieren.



Du hast ja auch eine sehr sehr geile Bremse verbaut. Das ist ja schon irgendwie Endstufe und ich habe mit der Drettissima auch schon geliebäugelt, war aber bisher nie bereit, den Zuschlag zu zahlen. Vor allem weil ich bei der Hope nie einen direkten Mangel gefühlt habe. Vielleicht nenne ich sie doch irgendwann mein Eigen.

VG


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2019)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch eine sehr sehr geile Bremse verbaut. Das ist ja schon irgendwie Endstufe und ich habe mit der Drettissima auch schon geliebäugelt, war aber bisher nie bereit, den Zuschlag zu zahlen. Vor allem weil ich bei der Hope nie einen direkten Mangel gefühlt habe. Vielleicht nenne ich sie doch irgendwann mein Eigen.
> 
> VG


Auch die DRT ist nicht komplett fehlerfrei aber nahezu. Mir ist neulich eine der Hebelgelenkschrauben auf dem Trail verloren gegangen. TS hat mir aber sehr schnell zwei neue für Lau zugeschickt und ich habe sie mit Loctite festgezogen. Jetzt sollte da nix mehr rausgehen.

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir doch noch ein Hardtail aufbaue bzw. das, welches für die Wartezeit auf das Megatower herhalten muss, behalte. Sollte ich es behalten, bau ich mir dort auch Hope Bremsen dran. Sehr zuverlässig und schick anzuschauen. Der Preis gemessen an der Wartungsarmut und Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit + Serivce der Engländer, ist doch eher günstig.


----------



## imkreisdreher (30. April 2019)

Hope ist halt veraltet und wartungsarm ist Quatsch. Alle zwei Monate brauchen die V4-Kolben Silikonöl, damit alles geschmeidig bleibt. Entlüften ist mehr Sauerei als bei allen anderen mir bekannten Herstellern, da immer der Ausgleichsbehälter geöffnet wird und zum Schluss die Membran in den vollen Ausgleichsbehälter eingerollt wird. Ich finde das Bleeding-Edge von Sram eine gute Richtung, jetzt noch das Ventil auch am Hebel und ich freu mich. Hope könnte auch mal Kugellager im Geber verbauen, die Gleitbuchsen sind nicht das Wahre.
Edit: Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit ist bei Hope aber ein Traum.


----------



## ettan (8. Mai 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hope ist halt veraltet und wartungsarm ist Quatsch. Alle zwei Monate brauchen die V4-Kolben Silikonöl, damit alles geschmeidig bleibt. Entlüften ist mehr Sauerei als bei allen anderen mir bekannten Herstellern, da immer der Ausgleichsbehälter geöffnet wird und zum Schluss die Membran in den vollen Ausgleichsbehälter eingerollt wird. Ich finde das Bleeding-Edge von Sram eine gute Richtung, jetzt noch das Ventil auch am Hebel und ich freu mich. Hope könnte auch mal Kugellager im Geber verbauen, die Gleitbuchsen sind nicht das Wahre.
> Edit: Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit ist bei Hope aber ein Traum.



Ich kann nur für eine E4 vorne und X2 hinten sprechen, bei diesen reicht bei jedem Belagwechsel Kolbenputzen mit bisschen Bremsenreiniger aus, zurückdrücken, einstellen das wars..... 

Egal ob Regen, Schlamm oder sommerlicher Staub.... Null Probleme

Nur Beläge und Bremsleistung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig im Vergleich zu meiner alten MT6. Da liegen -leider- Welten dazwischen.


----------



## bummel42 (8. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage. 
Hat schon mal jemand für die V4 den Magura PM6 auf PM8 Adapter ausprobiert


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Mai 2019)

Ich lese hier aktuell mit, da ich wieder auf Hope wechseln möchte und dachte mir....schau mal wieder ins Forum.
Jetzt lese ich hier zu 90% immer, dass die Bremse ja zu wenig Power haben.
Was mich vor ein Rätsel stellt.
Ich fahre am DH Bike eine Tech M4 und ich muss sagen, ich hatte damit nie Probleme.
Hat gebremst, wenn sie es sollte.
Ich bin auch nicht leicht. Sportliche 88kg.
Trotzdem hat sie eine Woche Saalbach ohne Probleme mitgemacht und da sind wir echt geballert.
Ohne hier jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber kann es sein, dass eine Hope Bremse einfach eher für Leute gemacht ist, die eine gut dosierbare Bremse brauchen statt brachialer Power, weil sie eh nicht so viel bremsen?
Dann relativiert sich das auch mit der Handkraft, denn man zieht dann ja nicht ständig die Bremse.
Andererseits fahren in Bikeparks genügend langsamere Fahrer mit ner Saint, Mt7 oder was auch immer rum und hauen eine Bremswelle nach der anderen raus, weil ihnen ständig das Hinterrad stehen bleibt. Da frage ich mich, warum die mit so einem Anker am Rad fahren gehen, wenn sie die Power die sie unbedingt wollten, nicht handhaben können.
Darüber wird sich dann aber nicht im Shimano oder Magura Forum beschwert.
Das ist nur eine Überlegung, aber irgendwie kam die mir eben beim lesen.
Und bitte, es soll sich hier niemand negativ angesprochen fühlen!
Jeder soll biken wie er will.
Mich interessiert nur, warum so viele Leute nicht zufrieden mit ner Hope Bremse sind.


----------



## hemi (9. Mai 2019)

Also ich bin zufrieden 
(V4 & E4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (9. Mai 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich lese hier aktuell mit, da ich wieder auf Hope wechseln möchte und dachte mir....schau mal wieder ins Forum.
> Jetzt lese ich hier zu 90% immer, dass die Bremse ja zu wenig Power haben.
> Was mich vor ein Rätsel stellt.
> Ich fahre am DH Bike eine Tech M4 und ich muss sagen, ich hatte damit nie Probleme.
> ...



Die zufriedenen Fahrer mit Hope Bremsen haben ja eher selten einen Anlass sich hier zu ihrer Bremse zu äußern.
Zudem hat, denke ich, jeder eine andere Vorstellung wie stark eine Bremse verzögert. Ich mag den Charakter der Hope V4 gerade weil sie nicht direkt hart zupackt. 

Na ja... ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir...


----------



## DAKAY (9. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit der E4 (an 2 Rädern). 
Einzigster Makel mMn ist die schon von @imkreisdreher erwähnte, alle Monat nötige, Siliconölkur der Kolben.


----------



## YZ-Rider (9. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit der E4 (an 2 Rädern).
> Einzigster Makel mMn ist die schon von @imkreisdreher erwähnte, alle Monat nötige, Siliconölkur der Kolben.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Mit regelmäßiger Pflege eine top Bremse mit mehr als ausreichender Power und erstklassiger Dosierbarkeit


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nun auch kürzlich eine 2019ner Hope Tech3 V4 vorne und hinten an mein Bike geschraubt. 250km Tour ca. bisher. 
Dabei fahre ich vorne den Hope Adapter K (+20mm) mit Sram HS1 200er Disc und hinten ohne Adapter eine Sram Centerline 180er Disc. 

Positiv finde ich:

tolle Optik
gute Verarbeitung
Out of the Box einsatzbereit, ich habe die Bremse bisher nicht entlüftet oder die Leitung gekürzt und bin erstmal gefahren. 

Hebel Verstellung in Druckpunkt und Hebelweite sind super. 

Hebel Ergonomie
Dosierbarkeit
Schleiffrei beim Fahren, auch kein Klingeln der Discs bisher. 

2t LRS mit identischen Discs aber anderer Naben des selben Nabenherstellers, passt ohne das ich etwas neu ausrichten müsste. 
Negativ bisher:

Sinterbeläge brauchen etwas Temperatur. Greifen also spürbar etwas besser nach ein zwei Bremsungen. (Kenne ich so aber auch von Sinterbelägen anderer Hersteller) 

Die Hintere Bremse braucht ein deutlich andere Hebeleinstellung (Reach, BPC) um einen Identischen Druckpunkt zur vorderen zu haben. Der Druckpunkt an sich ist aber ähnlich knackig. Ich hoffe das es sich mit dem noch bevorstehenden Entlüften bessert.
Bremsleistung hinten raus
Mit dem Anfängliche Biss bin ich sehr zufrieden. Für 95% meiner Hometrails super. Kommt es aber zu einer Vollbremsung, fehlt es mir an Bremskraft. Fahre ich z.b. eine Straße mit 7% Gefälle und ziehe bei 30kmh mit aller Kraft und einem Finger an der Vorderradbremse, spricht diese gut und direkt an, entwickelt aber keine särker werdende Bremskraft mit zunehmendem Hebelweg/ Kraft. Mir fehlt da irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Bremse zu macht. 
Bezüglich der Bremsleistung hinten raus, habe ich schon einiges probiert

Sinterbeläge eingefahren und getestet
organische Beläge eingefahren und getestet
Kolben mobilisiert

Bremssattel mit zurück gedrückten Kolben ohne Beläge zur Disc ausgerichtet. 
Anschließend die Beläge eingesetzt und an die Scheibe herangepumpt und dann wie im Video von Hope gezeigt korrigiert, sodass zwischen Belägen und Scheibe links und rechts von der Scheibe ein gleichmäßiger Lichtspalt ist. Den Bremssattel habe ich dabei natürlich nicht mehr bewegt.

Auf meinen Hometrails habe ich übrigens nicht das Gefühl, hier mehr Fingerkraft zu benötigen. Unabhängig ob ich sinter oder organische Beläge fahre. Ausgenommen o.g. Bremskraft bei Vollbremsungen. Aber hier sehe ich ehern das es ggf. ein anders Problem ist. 
Bei mir waren als organische Bremsbeläge Galfer Advanced dabei. Diese greifen etwas direkter als die sinter.

Ich hoffe das ich die Bremsleistung hinten raus noch stiegern kann. 
Mir fällt aber auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel dazu ein was ich noch optimieren könnte. 
Ggf. muss ich doch noch einmal in neue Scheiben investieren. Mir schweben da die Hope Floating (nicht vented) vor. 

Was meint Ihr zur Bremskraft hintenraus und der unterschiedlichen Hebelverstellung zwecks identischem Druckpunkt?


----------



## gunznoc (10. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte das Problem damals auch und mittels Wechsel auf Trickstuff Beläge lösen können. Mir hat - gerade im Bikepark - immer die Bremskraft gefehlt ab einer bestimmten Hebelkraft.
Hatte alles möglich getestet, auch von organisch (Hope) auf gesintert (Hope). Mit den Trickstuff Belägen bin ich jetzt zufrieden.
Da sich die Bezeichnungen der Beläge bei Trickstuff geändert haben, weiß ich nicht was meine heutigem Stand entsprechen. Ich hatte mir damals die NG Mischung geholt. Passend sind die für die Cleg 4.


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis. Das werde ich dann mal vor neuen Scheiben Testen @gunz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (10. Mai 2019)

passend dazu:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-8#post-15898404


----------



## YZ-Rider (10. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Das werde ich dann mal vor neuen Scheiben Testen @gunz



Ich kann die Galfer Advanced Beläge sehr empfehlen. Sowohl im Nassen als auch im Trockenen heben sie die Bremse nochmal auf ein anderes Niveau. Fahre sie mit den Hope Floating Scheiben. Vorher hatte ich ebenfalls die Hope Sinterbeläge und war gerade hinten absolut nicht zufrieden. Entlüftet man die Bremse sauber, ist der Druckpunkt vorne und hinten sehr ähnlich. Ganz gleich wird es durch die unterschiedliche Leitungslänge und Ölvolumina wahrscheinlich nie (Stahlflexleituung hilft sicher noch weiter).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Hintere Bremse braucht ein deutlich andere Hebeleinstellung (Reach, BPC) um einen Identischen Druckpunkt zur vorderen zu haben. Der Druckpunkt an sich ist aber ähnlich knackig.
> [...]
> Was meint Ihr zur Bremskraft hintenraus und der unterschiedlichen Hebelverstellung zwecks identischem Druckpunkt?


Liegt zu 99% an der Ausrichtung der Bremse: nochmal Beläge raus (ggf. Kolben mit Silikonöl mobilisieren), nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, festschrauben (und festgeschraubt lassen!), Beläge rein und die Beläge dann zentrieren.
Würde mich wundern, wenn Du damit nicht den Druckpunkt rausholen kannst.


----------



## YZ-Rider (10. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Liegt zu 99% an der Ausrichtung der Bremse: nochmal Beläge raus (ggf. Kolben mit Silikonöl mobilisieren), nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, festschrauben (und festgeschraubt lassen!), Beläge rein und die Beläge dann zentrieren.
> Würde mich wundern, wenn Du damit nicht den Druckpunkt rausholen kannst.



Und natürlich an der Gängigkeit der Kolben. Bei der Hope merkt man es sofort, wenn einer etwas schwergängiger bzw. weniger rauskommt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Mai 2019)

Danke zusammen für die schnelle, zahlreiche und hilfreiche Reaktion. 

Super vielen dank auch für den Trickstuff Rabatt Code  

Mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich der Druckpunk verbessert wenn man die Bremszange ausrichtet. Hier werde ich noch mal Hand anlegen. 

In Summe finde ich die Bremse wirklich sehr gut. Und optisch super schön. Ich warte aktuell noch auf das Hunter Silikon Öl dann mache ich mich ans Werk.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr richtig plan ist oder zum taumeln neigt, schiebt sie die Kolben wieder ein bisschen rein, das kann dann auch zu mehr Hebelleerweg führen.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich mit der Tech M4 schon zufrieden war, sollte die Tech 3 e4 doch reichen oder ist die v4 im real life viel besser?


----------



## tom_ass (10. Mai 2019)

Moin ,

lange nichts mehr gehört / gesehen.

Hab beide und kann dir sagen das die E4 völlig ausreicht.
Den Unterschied wird man wahrscheilich erst ab 1.000 Tiefenmetern am Stück merken...wenn überhaupt.

Hab aktuell auf der E4 die Trickstuff Power + Beläge drauf mit den Hope floating Disk (203mm V&H).

Der Umstieg von den Belägen war eine Offenbarung.
Auch wenn die schneller runter sind als die Sinter Beläge möchte ich das Plus an Bremspower nicht mehr missen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Mai 2019)

Laut Gewtichtsdatenbank ist es aber auch nur ein sehr geringer Gewichtsunterschied zwischen E4 und V4. 




Daher hatte ich mich direkt für die V4 entschieden.


----------



## bummel42 (11. Mai 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit der Tech M4 schon zufrieden war, sollte die Tech 3 e4 doch reichen oder ist die v4 im real life viel besser?


V4!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (11. Mai 2019)

Wo gibt es die V4 denn ohne Stahlflex?


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. Mai 2019)

Bei r2 bike. 2019ner Model


----------



## PioneerPixel (12. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Liegt zu 99% an der Ausrichtung der Bremse: nochmal Beläge raus (ggf. Kolben mit Silikonöl mobilisieren), nach Lichtspalt ausrichten, festschrauben (und festgeschraubt lassen!), Beläge rein und die Beläge dann zentrieren.
> Würde mich wundern, wenn Du damit nicht den Druckpunkt rausholen kannst.



@Robert-Ammersee  Danke nochmals. 
Habe die HR Bremse nun mobilisiert, zentriert, gekürzt und entlüftet. 
VR habe ich out of the box gelassen. Leitungslänge passt mir am 29er sehr gut. 180° Lenkeinschlag geht ohne die Leitung zu beschädigen. 

Druckpunkt ist nun hinten wie vorne gleich. 

Scheiben habe ich mit Spüli sauber gemacht. Habe irgendwo gelesen das sei besser als mit Bremsenreiniger. 

Das ich hinten raus etwas Bremskraft vermisse habe ich inner noch. Kann aber einfach an der Sram HS1 Scheibe liegen. Ist ja nicht die Beste scheibe. 

Auf dem Trail fällt mir das aber nicht negativ auf. Ggf braucht es auch erst einmal einen Bikepark Einsatz wo alles richtig heiß wird.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Mai 2019)

Was mich jetzt nur noch etwas irritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass die e4 scheinbar eine bessere Performance abliefert als die v4. Zumindest sagt das der Test bei enduro-mtb.
Da bremst die e4 schneller von 30-15 bzw. 45-0 als die v4.
https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/

Woran kann das liegen?
Sollte die v4 da nicht besser sein?


----------



## DavidLV (16. Mai 2019)

Hat hier zufällig jemand eine Olive und ein insert pin für eine hope kunstoffleitung über? Also für die 5mm Leitung.

Wär echt super! 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Mai 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt nur noch etwas irritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass die e4 scheinbar eine bessere Performance abliefert als die v4. Zumindest sagt das der Test bei enduro-mtb.
> Da bremst die e4 schneller von 30-15 bzw. 45-0 als die v4.
> https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/
> 
> ...


Weiss man, welche Beläge bei diesem 'Test' verbaut waren?
Gesinterte brauchen etwas Temperatur. In der Kombination mit der V4-Scheibe entsteht da nicht so viel...Schade auch, dass die Standfestigkeit nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt wird. Das (v4 gegen e4 und den Rest) wäre mal was, was mich persönlich interessieren würde.
Achja: und DOT ist mal wieder obergiftig und rahmenlackfressend.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Mai 2019)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurden bei allen Bremsen die original verbauten Beläge verbaut.

Edit: das war im freeride/bike bike so.
Bei enduro-mtb gab es keine Angabe.
Aber ich denke, dass es da nicht anders sein wird.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Mai 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen?
> Sollte die v4 da nicht besser sein?



Der Test ist nicht so richtig schlüssig. Auch zwischen Zee und Saint klafft eine Lücke, die es so nicht geben dürfte, da beide von der Bremskraft her identisch sein müssten. Wenn die Reibpaarung nicht passt, ist ein Vergleich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Mai 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurden bei allen Bremsen die original verbauten Beläge verbaut.
> 
> Edit: das war im freeride/bike bike so.
> Bei enduro-mtb gab es keine Angabe.
> Aber ich denke, dass es da nicht anders sein wird.


Denken ist hier nicht hilfreich: original hat die Hope sowohl gesinterte als auch organische Beläge im Paket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (16. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Denken ist hier nicht hilfreich: original hat die Hope sowohl gesinterte als auch organische Beläge im Paket.


Mutmaßen, dass ggf. die gesinterten eingebaut wurden (v4) hilft leider auch nicht!
Naja. Egal. Werde mir mein eigenes Bild von der Bremse machen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Mai 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mutmaßen, dass ggf. die gesinterten eingebaut wurden (v4) hilft leider auch nicht!
> ...


Würde evtl. den Gap zwischen e4 und v4 erklären.
Vielleicht war auch die v4 mit organischen und die e4 mit gesinterten Belägen im Test...man weiss es nicht.
Dieser 'Test' ist jedenfalls Müll.


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Mai 2019)

Ich kenne diesen Test auch. Es gibt hier im Forum auch ein Thread in dem Trickstuff eine vergleichbare Messung mit verschiedenen Bremsen durchgeführt hat. Hier sieht das Ergebnis schon nachvollziehbarer aus.

Aber was bringt einem dieser absolute Wert der Verzögerung von x kmh auf 0 oder die Handkraft und daraus resultierenden nm Bremskraft. 

Wenn die Bremse sich nicht dosieren lässt oder nicht konstant im Druckpunkt bleibt hift das nichts. 

Ich bin aktuell mit den Galfer Advanced Belägen vom Initialen Biss der v4 sehr zufrieden. 

Auch diese brauchen etwas Temperatur aber nur geringfügig im Vergleich zu den Sinter. 

Finde auch nicht das ich da mehr Fingerkraft benötige als zuvor an meiner X0 Trail. 

Demnächst teste ich vorne mal doe Trickstuff Beläge.  
Das die Bremse genug Kraft hat denke ich schon nur das bei mir dir Reibpaarung mit den Sram Scheiben nicht ideal ist.


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Mai 2019)

@dia-mandt ich würde die v4 mit Kunststoffleitung nehmen. Ist kaum teurere und noch weniger schwerer als die E4. 

Die v4 ist rein theoretisch durch unterschiedliche Kolbendurchmesser sogar dosierbarer. 

Als ich mich entschieden habe, hatte ich einige englishe Foren gelesen wo mehrere zumindest vorne auf die v4 gewechselt sind.


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @Robert-Ammersee  Danke nochmals.
> Habe die HR Bremse nun mobilisiert, zentriert, gekürzt und entlüftet.
> VR habe ich out of the box gelassen. Leitungslänge passt mir am 29er sehr gut. 180° Lenkeinschlag geht ohne die Leitung zu beschädigen.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mich leider einmal selbst zitieren. 
Nachdem ich dachte der Druckpunkt sei nun vorne wie hinten Identisch, habe ich jetzt nach ein paar touren wieder das selbe Problem. 

Der Druckpunkt kommt hinten ca. 4mm später als vorne bei identischer Einstellung Reach und BCP.

Liegt das jetzt an der Bremsscheibe? 180iger Sram Centerline. Sattel ist ohne Adapter direkt auf der PM Aufnahme vom Nicolai Rahmen. 

Dir Disc taumelt minimal aber es ist so wenig das diese nicht schleift oder Geräusche machen würde. 

Dann sollte es ja eigentlich nicht die Scheibe sein? 

Ggf. doch Luft im System?  
Ich habe mit einem Bleedblock entlüftet. Beim Hope video lässt er die Beläge drinnen. Obs evtl damit zu tun hat? 
Ich habe auch den Hebel immer erst ein Stück gezogen bevor ich den Bleedport am Sattel geöffnet habe. 

Ich bin zwar bereit die Hope Floating zu kaufen. Wenn ich danach aber immer noch das selbe Problem habe wäre das schon sehr bescheiden. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Deleted 472064 (21. Mai 2019)

Hi
Kann mir einer Sagen welche Handbremspumpe das von Hope ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (21. Mai 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 865090 Hi
> Kann mir einer Sagen welche Handbremspumpe das von Hope ist?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 865090


Tech.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (21. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Tech.



Danke

Also kann ich das Entlüftungskit für die Tech 3 nutzen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Mai 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> ...
> Also kann ich das Entlüftungskit für die Tech 3 nutzen?


Nein, das passt nicht (anderer Deckel auf'm AGB).

Aber eigentlich benötigt man für die Hope Bremsen zum Entlüften kein 'Kit'. Einfach wie beim Auto/Motorrad vorgehen.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (21. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nein, das passt nicht (anderer Deckel auf'm AGB).
> 
> Aber eigentlich benötigt man für die Hope Bremsen zum Entlüften kein 'Kit'. Einfach wie beim Auto/Motorrad vorgehen.



Ah OK, dann ist das ja wirklich einfach.


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2019)

So ich hab inzwischen originale Hope Floating Discs montiert. 

Der Unterschied im Druckpunkt, also wann er einsetzt, ist nach wie vor vorhanden 

Die Härte des Druckpunkt ist vorne wie hinten Identisch. 

Kolben habe ich mobilisiert und mit Hope Hunter geschmiert. 

Entlüftet habe ich auch sehr gründlich mit drehen wenden abklopfen und Kolben raus und rein. Sogar unten mittels Spritze Unterdruck erzeugt. 

Ich stelle also am HR Hebel mehr Reach und BPC ein dann ist es gleich vom Gefühl. Aber das kann ja nicht richtig sein oder? 


Ist es eigentlich Normal dass nach dem Entlüften minimal DOT durch am AGB  an den Befestigungsschrauben hochgedrückt wird?  
Ist das überschüssiges DOT nach dem einrollen der Membran?


----------



## Diddo (25. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> So ich hab inzwischen originale Hope Floating Discs montiert.
> 
> Der Unterschied im Druckpunkt, also wann er einsetzt, ist nach wie vor vorhanden



Wie genau ermittelst du das? Beide Hebel gleichzeitig ziehen oder hast du Ruheposition und Druckpunkt nacheinander auf beiden Seiten gemessen?



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich stelle also am HR Hebel mehr Reach und BPC ein dann ist es gleich vom Gefühl. Aber das kann ja nicht richtig sein oder?



Warum nicht? Ich habe an allen Rädern für die Hinterradbremse weniger Reach und damit einen späteren Druckpunkt eingestellt damit es sich für mich gleichmäßig anfühlt. Wenn ich beiden Bremsen den Druckpunkt auf die gleiche Hebelweite einstelle, habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass die Hinterradbremse früher greift.



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Normal dass nach dem Entlüften minimal DOT durch am AGB  an den Befestigungsschrauben hochgedrückt wird?
> Ist das überschüssiges DOT nach dem einrollen der Membran?



Ja, beim Einrollen wird immer DOT rausgedrückt wenn der Behälter vorher bis Oberkante gefüllt war.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> So ich hab inzwischen originale Hope Floating Discs montiert.
> 
> Der Unterschied im Druckpunkt, also wann er einsetzt, ist nach wie vor vorhanden
> 
> ...


Bremse (ohne Beläge und nach Lichspalt) ausgerichtet und danach die Beläge zentriert?


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2019)

Ich schraube an beiden Hebeln Reach und BPC bis zum letzt möglichen klick raus. Dann spüre und sehe ich auch einen Unterschied. Druckpunkt vorne ist dann ca 8mm vom Lenker.  Hinten dagegen nur ca 4. 

Schraube ich nun beide Schrauben an beiden Hebeln identisch rein bleibt der Unterschied. 

Daher muss ich hinten viel mehr reindrehen um es gegenüber vorne gleich zu bekommen. 

OK danke. Ich dachte mir scho das es überschüssiges DOT war. Hatte mich gewundert da es erst nach ca. 50km Tour sich an der Torx Schraube am AGB durchgedrückt hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Mai 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> ... wird immer DOT rausgedrückt wenn der Behälter vorher bis Oberkante gefüllt war.


Bei der Hope!? Hast' die Membran vergessen? Ich habe auf der Membran jedenfalls kein DOT stehen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bremse (ohne Beläge und nach Lichspalt) ausgerichtet und danach die Beläge zentriert?



Ja genau so wie du es hier freundlicherweise zurecht immer wieder erwähntst habe ich es mehrmals getan. 

Vorne erhalte ich dabei immer ein super Ergebnis hinten auch was Schleiffreiheit ubd letztendlich Lichtspalt zwischen Disc und Belägen und Druckpunkt Härte angeht.  

Aber der Unterschied bleibt irgendwie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (25. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei der Hope!? Hast' die Membran vergessen?



Beim Einrollen der Membram schwappt immer ein wenig DOT raus und manchmal drückt es nach Tagen noch ein paar kleine Tropfen raus. War zumindest beim Tech und Tech Evo oft so und wurde hier im Forum auch häufig angesprochen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Beim Einrollen der Membram schwappt immer ein wenig DOT raus und manchmal drückt es nach Tagen noch ein paar kleine Tropfen raus. War zumindest beim Tech und Tech Evo oft so und wurde hier im Forum auch häufig angesprochen.


Genau so ist es bei mir auch. Hane schon 2 mal entlüftet und immer auch erst nach nem Tag ear etwas DOT zu sehen. 

Habe beim 2. mal auch eine neue Membran eingesetzt. 

Scheint dann aber Normal zu sein. Druckpunkt hat sich auch nicht verändert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ... Lichtspalt zwischen Disc und Belägen ...


Nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbei schreiben: ERST Bremse OHNE Beläge ausgerichtet, Bremse festgeschraubt (und so lassen) und erst dann Beläge rein und die dann zentriert?

Falls ja würde ich mal mit Silikonöl dran gehen und die Kolben mobilisieren.


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2019)

Ja genau wie du es beschrieben hast + Silikon Öl zuvor drauf gegeben und mehrmals Kolben rein und raus gedrückt. 

Der Unterschied im Druckpunkt bleibt immer gleich.  

Trotzdem kann ich ja so jetzt fahren. Wundert mich nur und kann es mir nicht so recht erklären. 

Die Disc wird auch nicht seitlich verschoben wenn die Kolben zupacken. 
Es kommen auch alle 4 nachdem ran Pumpen an die Disc gleich raus und gehen gleichmäßig ein Stück zurück.


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. Mai 2019)

Ich war heute im Bikepark mit der Hope und den Floating Scheiben und Galfer Advanced Belägen. 

Bremspower vermisse ich bisher nicht. 

Aber das Druckpunkt Problem ist sogar größer geworden. 

Vorne blieb der Druckpunkt den ganzen Tag identisch. 

Hinten während der Abfahrt auch. Aber nach und nach ist mir nach je paar Abfahrten in der Liftschlange aufgefallen dass der Druckpunkt hinten minimal näher zum Lenker gekommen ist. 

Also habe ich immer wieder etwas mittels BPC und Reach nachgestellt damit es gleich zu vorne bleibt. 

Am Ende des Tages war dann das Limit der beiden Schrauben erreicht, sodass ich vorne gegenteilig justieren musste.  

An der Konstanz des Druckpunkt und Bremsleistung gibt es nichts zu meckern. Aber das sich der Druckpunkt so schleichend verändert und auch nicht mehr zurück kommt egal was ich mache ist doch arg merkwürdig und beunruhigend. 

So wirklich erklären kann ich es mir nicht.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Mai 2019)

Was macht ihr gegen schleifende Beläge? 
Nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und Mobilisieren habe ich x mal durch und bekomme das nicht in den Griff.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was macht ihr gegen schleifende Beläge?
> Nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und Mobilisieren habe ich x mal durch und bekomme das nicht in den Griff.


Nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und Beläge zentrieren. 
Im Ernst: richtig gemacht (und richtig -mit zurückgedrückten Kolben- entlüftet) schleift danach nichts mehr.
Ausnahme vielleicht sowas wie der erste bmc Speedfox 29. Da war die Schwinge sehr weich und hatte nur einseitig eine Verstärkung. Da konntest fast nur mit sitzendem Fahrer die Bremse ausrichten.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nach Lichtspalt ausrichten und mobilisieren.
> Im Ernst: richtig gemacht (und richtig -mit zurückgedrückten Kolben- entlüftet) schleift danach nichts mehr.
> Ausnahme vielleicht sowas wie der erste bmc Speedfox 29. Da war die Schwinge sehr weich und hatte nur einseitig eine Verstärkung. Da konntest fast nur mit sitzendem Fahrer die Bremse ausrichten.


Ok, dann werde ich mein Glück mal weiter versuchen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich mein Glück mal weiter versuchen.


Wichtig: Beläge raus, Bremse ohne Beläge ausrichten, (und festgeschraubt lassen), Beläge rein und dann die Beläge zentrieren bis es nicht mehr schleift.
Bekommst Du hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (27. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> die Beläge zentrieren bis es nicht mehr schleift.


Was genau meinst du mit Beläge zentrieren?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Beläge zentrieren?






ab 3:08


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Mai 2019)

Noch einmal ein Update von mir. 

Nun habe ich eine weitere neue Hope Tech 3 v4 einmal probeweise am Hinterrad verbaut und penibel ausgerichtet/ zentriert. 
Diese hatte sogar eine Stahlflexleitung. 

Der Druckpunkt ist mit neuen aber auch meinen genutzten Belägen absolut identisch zu meiner benutzen Hope Tech 3 v4 Hinterradbremse. 

Das bedeutet aber auch, dass der Druckpunkt mit der neuen Stahlflex Hinterradbremse ebenso ein paar mm näher am Lenker ist als an meiner Vorderradbremse. 

Es ist also ehern unwahrscheinlich das es mit der Bremse zu tun hat. 

Bremsscheiben und Naben würde ich auch ausschließen, da ich an zwei Laufrädern mit unterschiedlichen Naben (DT Swiss 240 und 350) je eine SRAM Centerline 180 und aktuell je eine Hope Floating 180 montiert habe. 

Damit habe ich also 4 Scheiben und 2 Naben getestet. 

Der Bremssatttel sitzt direkt auf der PM Aufnahme des Nicolai Rahmens ohne Adapter. Der Rahmen ist RAW, also gibt es hier auch keine unebenheiten wegen der Lackierung o. a.. 

Bisher nach gut 10.000 Tiefenmetern sehen die Bremsbeläge auch gleichmäßig und nicht schräg abgefahren aus. 

Jetzt bin ich wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Habt ihr noch eine Idee woran es ligen könnte?  


Alternativ überlege ich, ob es möglich ist die BPC Schraube, die ja nur den Hebel bei großer Reach einstellung wieder etwas zurück bringt und beim Bremsen nicht belastet wird, zu verlängern. 

Dann könnte ich den Unterschied im Druckpunkt damit ausgleichen. Beim Fahren selbst, ist der Druckpunkt konstant, und auch die Bremsleistung ist nun nach ordentlichem nutzen im Bikepark gut. 

Gibt es evtl. eine länger BPC Schraube? Bzw. ist das ja doch eine simple Schraube die nur hinten den C Clip drauf hat oder ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn's langsam nervt: Leerweg liegt zu 99,9% an der Ausrichtung/Zentrierung.


----------



## Diddo (29. Mai 2019)

Ist die Oberfläche der Aufnahme senkrecht zur Scheiben wenn die Achse angezogen ist? Ja, die Frage ist doof und Nicolai ist für gute Qualität bekannt aber mir fällt langsam nichts anderes mehr ein.

Bei 2 Bremsen, 2 Laufrädern und 2 Scheiben bleibt nur der Rahmen oder ein generelles Problem mit den Bremsen. Also in meinem Verständnis.


----------



## Paddinho (29. Mai 2019)

hätte mal eine Frage an die Hope-Spezialisten.


Ich schaue mich schon länger nach einer neuen (gebrauchten) Hope-Bremse (4 Kolben) um.
Aktuell bin bei einer Tech Evo M4 (silber / Stahlflex) hängengeblieben, die ich günstig erwerben könnte.

Bin allerdings etwas zwiegespalten und wollte man eure Meinung hören.

Vorteile (ggü. E4/V4):
- beidseitig verwendbar, bei Tech 3 müsste ich zuerst mal Leitungen drehen da ich VR rechts fahre
- der Hebel gefällt mir einen Tick besser als der E4/V4
- günstiger Preis

Nachteile:
- Bremsleistung soll ja etwas schlechter sein als bei E4/V4 (wobei das dann immer noch auf Beläge/Scheiben ankommt)
- längerer Hebel durch Bauweise
- Ersatzteilversorgung, das Modell hat ja schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ist die Ersatzteilversorgung hier noch gewährleistet?

Kann ich mir jetzt noch ohne Frust eine M4 kaufen oder soll ich lieber 150-200,-EUR mehr für E4/V4 investieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Auch mal nur den Geber getauscht?



Den Geber/ Hebel zu tauschen habe ich vom Aufwand zunächst gescheut. Ich mache mir da aber weniger Hoffnung, da es ja bei 2 verschiedenen Hope Tech 3 v4 identisch ist. Klar ausprobieren wäre natürlich besser als vermuten. 

Ich denke da komme ich besser, die vorderrad Bremse einmal hinten zu montieren. Dazu brauche ich ja dann nur einen zweiten Lenker mit Griff um den Druckpunkt vergleichbar messen zu können. Wäre aber weniger Aufwand als die Hebel zu tauschen inkl. Entlüften.

Evtl. mache ich das mal wenn ich demnächst Zeit habe. 




Diddo schrieb:


> Ist die Oberfläche der Aufnahme senkrecht zur Scheiben wenn die Achse angezogen ist? Ja, die Frage ist doof und Nicolai ist für gute Qualität bekannt aber mir fällt langsam nichts anderes mehr ein.
> 
> Bei 2 Bremsen, 2 Laufrädern und 2 Scheiben bleibt nur der Rahmen oder ein generelles Problem mit den Bremsen. Also in meinem Verständnis.



Ja mir fällt hier eig. auch nur noch der Rahmen ein. 
Ich finde es rein optisch schwer zu beurteilen, ob alles exakt gerade/ senkrecht ist. 
Probiert habe ich auch die Steckachse verschieden stark an zu ziehen. Auch hier ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2019)

@PioneerPixel wo bist' her? Vielleicht könn'mer mal gemeinsam drüber schauen.


----------



## Diddo (29. Mai 2019)

V4 ist der Bremssattel, Tech 3 der Geber. Ging davon aus, dass beides getauscht wurde


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Mai 2019)

@Robert-Ammersee Komme aus Aachen, also zu weit weg denke ich  

@Diddo Ja die komplette hintere Bremse wurde getauscht. Ich habe eine komplett neue mit also Tech 3 Hebel - Stahlfelxleitung - V4 Sattel gegen meine kurz genutzte hintere getauscht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @Robert-Ammersee Komme aus Aachen, also zu weit weg denke ich


Wo hat man in Aachen denn bitte Bremsprobleme!?? 

  

Aber richtig: von Aachen aus macht's keinen Sinn.


----------



## bummel42 (29. Mai 2019)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Eine Frage.
> Hat schon mal jemand für die V4 den Magura PM6 auf PM8 Adapter ausprobiert


Also, falls es jemanden interessiert. 
Die Magura-Adapter passen auch an die V4. 
Günstiger und häßlicher.


----------



## Lennart (4. Juni 2019)

Mal ne ganz doofe Idee: stellst du beide Hebel mit derselben Hand ein? Ich hab rechts deutlich mehr Kraft in den Fingern als links. Wenn ich den linken Hebel mit der linken Hand ziehe und den rechten mit rechts, ziehe ich bei gefühlt exakt gleicher Kraft rechts viel stärker als links. Hätte nie gedacht, dass der Unterschied so deutlich ausfällt - bis ich mal mit der jeweils anderen Hand den Bremshebel gezogen habe. Da ich mir eh mal den linken Zeigefinger massakriert hab, hab ich nun die VR-Bremse rechts. Nachdem früher die vordere nie genug Bremskraft hatte und die hintere irgendwie immer schwammig war, passt es nun perfekt. Soll kein Argument sein, die Seiten zu tauschen - vielleicht einfach ein triviale Erklärung für ein seltames Phänomen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Juni 2019)

diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Habe daher extra mehrere Freunde nachdem ich es so eingestellt hatte das es für mich identisch ist die Bremsen mal testen lassen. 

Alle haben gesagt der Druckpunkt ist gleich in der Position. 

Inzwischen hatte ich auch mal die vordere Bremse an einem zweiten losen Lenker + Griff und dann am Hinterrad montiert. 

Druckpunkt war dann besser von der Position. 

Also kann ich die Bremse selbst nicht ausschließen. 

Ich werde noch eine weitere neue hintere Testen. 

Danke an alle die sich mit Gedanken darüber machen und für die wertvolle Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## Paddinho (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meiner Hope M4 bewegen sich die Bremskolben sehr schwergängig.
Was nehme ich am besten zur Schmierung (Wattestäbchen) wenn ich kein Hope Silicon Schmiermittel zur Hand hab?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juni 2019)

DOT oder Silikonöl (vom Baumarkt o.ä.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddinho (6. Juni 2019)

danke!

hab gerade gesehen, dass Ballistol auch Silikonöl ist...das hab ich noch zu Hause ;-)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juni 2019)

Paddinho schrieb:


> ... dass Ballistol auch Silikonöl ist...


Ist das mMn zwar nicht, sollte aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## Diddo (6. Juni 2019)

Paddinho schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> hab gerade gesehen, dass Ballistol auch Silikonöl ist...das hab ich noch zu Hause ;-)



Das stimmt so nicht und probier das bitte nicht aus! Ballistol ist ein Weißöl, also Mineralöl. Danach sind die Dichtungen vielleicht hin...

Aber ja, es gibt von der Marke auch Silikonöl.


----------



## calogero (6. Juni 2019)

Hi habe vor ca 2 Wochen Hope Tech v4 bremsen bestellt leider kamm der passende Adapter erst gestern an heute eingebaut Probefahrt gemacht hintere bremse muss ich pumpen damit ich einen Druckpunkt habe dann habe ich das gesehen vorne gelochte hebel hinten nicht da gehören aber Löcher rein oder weil meine v2 sind auch gelöchert habe auch denn Händler angeschrieben mal sehen was passiert er kann natürlich nichts dafür trotzdem scheiße meine v2 sind ca. 8jahre alt noch nie irgendwas machen müssen super Druckpunkt alles top


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juni 2019)

calogero schrieb:


> Hi habe vor ca 2 Wochen Hope Tech v4 bremsen bestellt leider kamm der passende Adapter erst gestern an heute eingebaut Probefahrt gemacht hintere bremse muss ich pumpen damit ich einen Druckpunkt habe dann habe ich das gesehen vorne gelochte hebel hinten nicht da gehören aber Löcher rein oder weil meine v2 sind auch gelöchert habe auch denn Händler angeschrieben mal sehen was passiert er kann natürlich nichts dafür trotzdem scheiße meine v2 sind ca. 8jahre alt noch nie irgendwas machen müssen super Druckpunkt alles top
> Anhang anzeigen 870949 Anhang anzeigen 870949Anhang anzeigen 870950


Satzzeichen? Kapiert so ja kein Mensch!


----------



## calogero (6. Juni 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Satzzeichen? Kapiert so ja kein Mensch!


Die Bilder sprechen für sich. 
Aber du hast schon recht, gebe mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe.


----------



## calogero (6. Juni 2019)

calogero schrieb:


> Hi habe vor ca 2 Wochen Hope Tech v4 bremsen bestellt leider kamm der passende Adapter erst gestern an heute eingebaut Probefahrt gemacht hintere bremse muss ich pumpen damit ich einen Druckpunkt habe dann habe ich das gesehen vorne gelochte hebel hinten nicht da gehören aber Löcher rein oder weil meine v2 sind auch gelöchert habe auch denn Händler angeschrieben mal sehen was passiert er kann natürlich nichts dafür trotzdem scheiße meine v2 sind ca. 8jahre alt noch nie irgendwas machen müssen super Druckpunkt alles top
> Anhang anzeigen 870949 Anhang anzeigen 870949Anhang anzeigen 870950


Jawol Neuer grif ist unterwegs cooler Händler(unkompliziert)


----------



## Paddinho (7. Juni 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht und probier das bitte nicht aus! Ballistol ist ein Weißöl, also Mineralöl. Danach sind die Dichtungen vielleicht hin...
> 
> Aber ja, es gibt von der Marke auch Silikonöl.



danke für den Hinweis.
Handelte sich bei meinem Ballistol nicht um das Silikonöl. Hatte aber noch Silikonöl daheim.

HR-Bremse ist wieder schön geschmeidig.
VR-Bremse geht jetzt zwar wieder besser, aber das gelbe vom Ei ist es nicht. Zudem sehen die Bremsköpfe (nennt man das so?) nicht mehr so gut aus. Da komm ich wohl um eine Komplettüberholung (neue Kolben, Dichtungen) nicht dran vorbei.


----------



## Paddinho (7. Juni 2019)

kurze Frage zwischendurch.

Passen die Tech 3 Bremshebel an eine Tech Evo M4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (7. Juni 2019)

Passt wenn der gesamte Geber gemeint ist.

Nur der Griff ist anders und passt nicht HBSP320 für Tech 3.
HBSP218 ist für Tech.


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Juni 2019)

@calogero Der gelochte Hebel ist m.M.n. die bis 2018 Version und ab 2019 ist es dann nur noch angedeutet. 

Der Deckel vom AGB ist bis 2018 oben leicht gewölbt und die 2 Schrauben werden versenkt, sprich verschwinden etwas. Ab 2019 ist der Deckel komplett eben und die Schrauben sitzen mit den Köpfen oben auf. 

Die Unterseite des Hebels ist ab 2019 auch anders. Zuvor war hier ein Loch. Da wurde dann ein Einsatz mit Gewinde reingelegt um die Matchmarker Adapter befestigen zu könnnen. 
Ab 2019 ist hier das Gewinde direkt im Griff. 

Das solltest du auch mal vergleichen. Nicht das du dann einen 2019ner und einen 2018 Hebel hast. Dann würde ich die Bremse umtauschen. 
Es ist aber technisch im inneren alles gleich. 

Mich würde es aus optischen Gründen stören


----------



## Paddinho (7. Juni 2019)

Girl schrieb:


> Passt wenn der gesamte Geber gemeint ist.
> 
> Nur der Griff ist anders und passt nicht HBSP320 für Tech 3.
> HBSP218 ist für Tech.



danke! Bezog sich nur auf den Griff.

Wundere mich nur, dass ich den HBSP218 nur in schwarz bestellen kann (Shops), ihn aber schon öfters in anderen Farben am Tech-Geber gesehen hab.


----------



## calogero (7. Juni 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @calogero Der gelochte Hebel ist m.M.n. die bis 2018 Version und ab 2019 ist es dann nur noch angedeutet.
> 
> Der Deckel vom AGB ist bis 2018 oben leicht gewölbt und die 2 Schrauben werden versenkt, sprich verschwinden etwas. Ab 2019 ist der Deckel komplett eben und die Schrauben sitzen mit den Köpfen oben auf.
> 
> ...


Habe gerade nachgeschaut, Deckel beide eben und die 2 Schrauben sind nicht versenkt sitzen auf. Würden wohl die Griffe vertauscht glück im Unglück,aus der rechten bremse steht vorne ganz decent R G links 8 F aber konnte sonst keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Danke


----------



## HaegarHH (8. Juni 2019)

Ich habe meine silberne Tech3 E4 im Februar als Sonderangebot hier über den BikeMarkt neu von einem Händler gekauft, und gerade gestern die bei BMO bestellte blaue am Rad von @Sasheve 

Ob das nun beides noch MJ2018 sind keine Ahnung, Hinweise gab es keine, wenn es helfen würde wären die Karton mit den Art.-Nr. noch da.



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Der gelochte Hebel ist m.M.n. die bis 2018 Version und ab 2019 ist es dann nur noch angedeutet.


Beides die gelochten Hebel



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Der Deckel vom AGB ist bis 2018 oben leicht gewölbt und die 2 Schrauben werden versenkt, sprich verschwinden etwas. Ab 2019 ist der Deckel komplett eben und die Schrauben sitzen mit den Köpfen oben auf.



silber - flach
blau - gewölbt, wobei das durch das Lasern schwer zu sehen, eher zu fühlen ist, wenn man es nicht weiss

Dann habe ich hier noch mit langer Wartezeit direkt aus England gekommene orangene Deckel liegen, die wohl wirklich MJ 2019 sind

orange - flach



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Die Unterseite des Hebels ist ab 2019 auch anders. Zuvor war hier ein Loch. Da wurde dann ein Einsatz mit Gewinde reingelegt um die Matchmarker Adapter befestigen zu könnnen.
> Ab 2019 ist hier das Gewinde direkt im Griff.


wiederum bei beiden Griffen gleich, diese kleine viereckige Mutter muss eingelegt werden

Kann ja durchaus sein, dass Hope schrittweise die Neuerungen einführt, z. B. die noch vorhandenen silbernen Geber verwendet, dort aber schon die MJ 2019 Deckel drauf schraubt?


----------



## PioneerPixel (8. Juni 2019)

Meine silbernen Hope Tech 3 sind von r2 Bike. Hier steht in der Artikel Beschreibung auch 2019 und was verändert wurde. U.a. wird da das Gewinde unten erwähnt.

Gewölbte AGB Deckel, sind wirklich deutlich gewölbt.  Finde ich sogar optisch schöner, dafür gefallen mir die nur angedeuteten Löcher im Hebel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (8. Juni 2019)

Sooooo … 

Gestern den nächsten Satz Tech 3 E4 verbaut, seit ich meine am Rad hab, mochte meine Freundin die Magura MT7 gar nicht mehr, vor allen Dingen, die immer mal wieder abklappenden Hebel  also gestern auf feinen blauen englischen Fräsporno umgebaut 


Leider hier noch mehr das Problem mit dem Verdrehen der Leitungen gehabt  daher auf die Empfehlung zurück gegriffen …



Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Leudeeeee.
> Du kannst dir auch paar Klötze aus zwei Stückchen Holz bauen. Ähnlich wie die gelben Blöcke zum einhämmern des Pins von Shimano. Oder du nimmst halt gleich die gelben Shimano Dinger. Die werden die Hope Leitung (falls z.B. Stahlflex verwendet wird) schon aushalten.
> Anhang anzeigen 843743
> Das steckst du samt der Leitung in den Schraubstock oder nimmst ne Wasserpumpenzange und drückst zusammen.



aber leider die Magura Multi-Use Dinger genommen, die nicht so breit sind, dann mit Schraubzange festgehalten. Nun habe ich leider eine Quetschung in der Leitung , ich hoffe die ist so noch benutzbar, und sie knickt an der Stelle ab. Trotz aller Bemühungen habe ich trotzdem wieder sehr unschön aussehnde Biegungen in den Leitungen, die tlw. auch dazu führen, dass die Leitungen eher abstehen 


Wenn ich die Überwurfmutter am Griffstück nur leicht löse, um die Leitungen wieder etwas drehen zu können, laufe ich dann Gefahr, dass da Luft eindringen kann? Ansonsten würde ich noch mal versuchen, dass zu korrigieren.

Sonst noch wer Ideen oder u. U. auch Erfahrung, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2019)

Paddinho schrieb:


> kurze Frage zwischendurch.
> 
> Passen die Tech 3 Bremshebel an eine Tech Evo M4?


.


----------



## Diddo (8. Juni 2019)

Paddinho schrieb:


> kurze Frage zwischendurch.
> 
> Passen die Tech 3 Bremshebel an eine Tech Evo M4?



Ja, da spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts gegen. Die E4 und M4 benutzen die gleichen Kolben (HBSP136) und sogar gleiche Kolbendichtungen (HBSP068), das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist also genau gleich wenn die beiden getauscht werden am gleichen Geber.

Aber wie immer bei solchen Fragen: Mail an Hope, die wissen es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Paddinho (9. Juni 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ja, da spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts gegen. Die E4 und M4 benutzen die gleichen Kolben (HBSP136) und sogar gleiche Kolbendichtungen (HBSP068), das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist also genau gleich wenn die beiden getauscht werden am gleichen Geber.
> 
> Aber wie immer bei solchen Fragen: Mail an Hope, die wissen es auf jeden Fall.



Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Mir ging es nur um den Bremsgriff, nicht um den ganzen Geber


----------



## Bastian_77 (13. Juni 2019)

Abend, ich hab hier ne Tech Evo M4 an der alle 5 Kolben fest sind, bzw der am Am Hebel bewegt sich etwas. Dichtungen liegen schon hier, DOT 5.1 auch. Allerdings bekomm ich keinen der 4 Kolben herraus bewegt und Entlüften kann ich auch nicht weil der KOlbem am Hebel nicht weit genug raus kommt .... Wie gehe ich am besten vor ?
Am Auto würde ich die Leitung abschrauben und mit Druckluft die 4 Kolben raus drücken, mit etwas dazwiscen damit sie nicht raus fliegen... sonst noch ne Idee ?


----------



## bummel42 (14. Juni 2019)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Abend, ich hab hier ne Tech Evo M4 an der alle 5 Kolben fest sind, bzw der am Am Hebel bewegt sich etwas. Dichtungen liegen schon hier, DOT 5.1 auch. Allerdings bekomm ich keinen der 4 Kolben herraus bewegt und Entlüften kann ich auch nicht weil der KOlbem am Hebel nicht weit genug raus kommt .... Wie gehe ich am besten vor ?
> Am Auto würde ich die Leitung abschrauben und mit Druckluft die 4 Kolben raus drücken, mit etwas dazwiscen damit sie nicht raus fliegen... sonst noch ne Idee ?


Silikonöl auf den Hebel und dann mal weiter schauen...


----------



## Paddinho (14. Juni 2019)

Ich würde auch zuerst den Hebel wieder in Gang bringen. Zudem mit Wattestäbchen etwas Silikonöl auf Bereich der Bremskolben aufbringen.
Nach ordentlich Entlüften sollten die Bremskolben wieder zum Vorschein kommen.
Die dann seitlich auch wieder mit Silikonöl behandeln.

Ich hab es so gemacht und die Kolben gehen auch wieder besser.
Leider nicht zu 100%, so dass ich demnächst die Kolbendichtungen (evtl. auch Kolben selbst) wechseln werde.


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich hab den Griff jetzt zuerst gemacht und dann neu befüllt und dann irgendwann mal die 2 inneren Kolben raus bekommen. Hatte bedenken das da irgend ein nicht kompatibles DOT drin ist. Leider sind am Kolben an der Kante ein paar abplatzer, dicht ist aber alles. Neue Dichtngen sind drin, frisches DOT5.1 auch und auch gut entlüftet. Ist schon was anderes als meine alte Julie FR ;-)
Jetzt such ich nur noch potente Beläge, jetzt sind so goldene drin, schätze Sintermetall. Ich bring was mehr auf die Waage, da kanns nicht schaden etwas mehr Power zu haben, Verschleiss ist nebensache, zumindest an den Belägen. Trickstuff soll ja gut sein ?


----------



## Bloodhound (15. Juni 2019)

Hi,
wenn auch nach langem Bremshebel pumpen immer noch ganz kleine Luftblasen im AGB aufsteigen und ein leichtes schmatzen zu hören ist, sind die Dichtungen im Kolben hin? ERgo braucht man das *Hope Bremshebel Rebuild Kit - HBSPC16*

Entlüften hat leider nichts gebracht.

Entlüftet ihr mit Belägen oder blockiert ihr die Kolben?


----------



## Chucknorman (16. Juni 2019)

Hey und zwar hab ich an meiner Hope V4 das Problem, dass die Bremse immer ein zwei Abfahrten benötigt damit sie wieder ordentlich verzögert. Auf den ersten Metern fühlt sich die Bremse so an als wäre sie noch nicht eingebremst mit entsprechend schlechter Bremsleistung. 

Bremsbeläge sind die gesinterten von Hope mit den Floating Discs. Bremsanlage ist dicht und Bremsscheiben sind Sauber.

Schaffen da andere Beläge Abhilfe oder hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze933 (18. Juni 2019)

Abend, ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch. Hab mir eine X2 bestellt, dessen Bremsleitung läuft innen abgewinkelt. Es gibt sie aber auch mit Bremsleitung auf Kolbendeckelseite, was mir persönlich wegen den Rahmenöffnungen mehr zusagt. Bei den meisten Shops sind die Bilder gemischt, es gibt keine klare Grenze ob das nun 2019/2018 oder sonst irgendwas ist, such mir seit 1 Stunde nen Wolf. Vllt. wisst ihr ja die Lösung 

Gruß

Michael

Edit:
Abgewinkelt - https://r2-bike.com/media/image/product/163980/md/hope-disc-brake-tech-3-x2-separate-silver-2019.jpg

Gerade - https://r2-bike.com/media/image/product/163434/md/hope-disc-brake-tech-3-x2-separate-orange-2019.jpg

@Chucknorman, so wie ich es mir in den letzten Tagen zusammen gelesen hab, soll die V4 wohl sehr gut mit den Trickstuff Power belägen funktionieren


----------



## bummel42 (23. Juni 2019)

Hi,

ich fahre mehrere V4. Ich habe gerade eine E4 in der Hand gehabt und hatte den Verdacht das die Beläge identisch sind.
Hat einer Erfahrung/Wissen?
Grüße


----------



## Chucknorman (23. Juni 2019)

Ne die E4 und V4 Beläge sind nicht untereinander kompatibel.

Übrigens fahre jetzt die Kombi Trickstuff Power Beläge mit Dächle Scheiben und bin mit dem Zugewinn an Bremskraft überwältigt. Die Trickstuff Scheiben laufen zudem extrem rund sodass Das Kolben zentrieren ein Kinder Spiel war.


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. Juni 2019)

@Chucknorman   Warum bist du von den Hope Vented Disc weg?  

Wolltest du einfach mal die Trickstuff testen oder gab es Probleme?  


Ich für meinen Teil bin von der Bremsleistung und auch Haltbarkeit der Beläge mit Hope Floating (nicht Vented) und Galfer Advanced (die im aktuellen Lieferumfang dabei sind, rote Trägerplatte) sehr zufrieden. 

Das Druckpunkt Problem habe ich weiterhin und bin inzwischen davon überzeugt das es am Flex am Hinterbau liegen muss. 

Ich kann den Sattel und danach die Kolben ausrichten und nach 1000hm liegt der Druckpunkt später an und der Lichtspalt ist etwas größer. 

Zumindest bleibt es dann irgendwann konstant und ich kann damit gut leben.


----------



## AndreasPro (23. Juni 2019)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Ne die E4 und V4 Beläge sind nicht untereinander kompatibel.
> 
> Übrigens fahre jetzt die Kombi Trickstuff Power Beläge mit Dächle Scheiben und bin mit dem Zugewinn an Bremskraft überwältigt. Die Trickstuff Scheiben laufen zudem extrem rund sodass Das Kolben zentrieren ein Kinder Spiel war.


Welche Scheiben hattest du vorher?
Selbst mit den innenbelüfteten Scheiben habe ich die Anlage bzw. die Bremsflüssigkeit zum Kochen gebracht.
VG Andreas


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juni 2019)

Fahre seit vielen Jahren V4/E4/X2 mit Tech und Tech3.
Vorne Sinter, hinten oreganisch, alles molto bene.

Seit einiger Zeit gibt´s (leider) nur noch die roten Galfer als organisch, die in meinen Augen einen deutlich höheren Verschleiß haben als die alten (schwarzen) organischen Hope.

Bin ich mit der Wahrnehmung alleine oder kann die jemand von Euch teilen?
Kennt jemand den Grund, warum es die schwarzen organischen nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juni 2019)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre mehrere V4. Ich habe gerade eine E4 in der Hand gehabt und hatte den Verdacht das die Beläge identisch sind.
> Hat einer Erfahrung/Wissen?
> Grüße


Die von der V4 sind minimal breiter als die der E4. Liegt an dem einen größeren Kolben in der V4.
Die Saint/Zee Beläge sollten aber in der E4 gehen. (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Deleted 472064 (28. Juni 2019)

Moie, 
Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Habe 2 Hope Bremsen. Sollen angeblich beides V2 sein. Die silberne ist eine V2 weil es auf der Rückseite eingraviert ist. 


Die Rote soll auch eine sein aber steht nix drauf. Funktioniert aber mit Innenbelüfteten Scheiben. 


Hat wer ne Idee


----------



## Diddo (28. Juni 2019)

Die silberne ist die neue V2, die rote die alte Bauform. Wusste gar nicht, dass es die in rot gab.


Bitte bau vorn eine passende Scheibe ein. Es passen nur die Hope V2 Scheiben  Innenbelüftete sehe ich auf den Fotos aber auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 472064 (28. Juni 2019)

Ah OK danke. 
Also kann ich die neue V2 auch mit Innenbelüfteten Scheiben fahren? 

Mit den zu sehenden Scheiben war nur zum Testen


----------



## Diddo (28. Juni 2019)

Ja, die innenbelüfteten Scheiben gehen bei beiden. Die Form der Bohrungsdeckel bzw. vom Bereich drumherum ist der größte Unterschied zwischen den Varianten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Juni 2019)

"V" für vented...vermute ich mal.


----------



## Diddo (28. Juni 2019)

V wie graVity - ganz klar


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juli 2019)

Ich habe diese Woche in Porte du Soleil auf einigen der nicht offiziellen Strecken die Hope V4 mit organischen Belägen (Galfer Advanced und Trickstuff) richtig heiß gebremst. 

Bei bei beiden Belägen war die Bremsleistung als diese neu eingebaut und Sattel ausgerichtet war gut. Stoppie im sitzen mit einem finger war möglich. 

Nach dem Heißbremsen war dann selbst mit 2 Fingern kaum ein Stoppie möglich. 
Eingebremst waren die Beläge. 

Kann es sein das die ausgegast sind und die Scheibe verschmiert haben?  

Oder wie erklärt sich der Verlust der Bremskraft?

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass es immer wieder nach stärkerer Belastung DOT oben aus dem AGB gedrückt hat. 
Als ob sich das DOT durch die Hitze ausgedehnt hätte. Allerdings war dir Bremse vor ein paar Wochen frisch entlüftet.


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Juli 2019)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Jetzt such ich nur noch potente Beläge, jetzt sind so goldene drin, schätze Sintermetall. Ich bring was mehr auf die Waage, da kanns nicht schaden etwas mehr Power zu haben, Verschleiss ist nebensache, zumindest an den Belägen. Trickstuff soll ja gut sein ?



Trickstuff Power + sind es jetzt geworden und werden ihrem Namen gerecht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husky_fred (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe seit paar Wochen eine Hope Tech3 V4 vorne und hinten am neuen Rad. Aus der Verpackung war etwas DOT am Ausgleichsbehälter-Deckel. Habe ich abgewischt, beim Leitung kürzen habe ich aus Sicherheit aber gleich eine neue Membran verbaut. Die Bremse tut es seitdem und ich bin echt zufrieden. Gestern stellte ich allerdings fest, dass an beiden Deckeln...nachdem ich das Rad kurz auf dem Kopf stehen hatte...offensichlich durch die beiden Bohrungen etwas DOT austritt. Hatte das Problem schonmal jemand?
Die Deckel waren sehr lasch angezogen, was aber kein Problem sein sollte, habe sie etwas nachgezogen. 
Was ich mir ggf. vorstellen könnte, dass evtl. ein Grat an Deckel oder Behälter die Membran beim Anziehen zerstört?!?!?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2019)

In der Zeit, in der Du hier postest, hättest aber einige AGB-Deckel ab- und anschrauben können um die Membran zu kontrollieren...


Es ist entweder die Membran kaputt (beide? Dann nimmer selbst schrauben!) oder sind falsch aufgelegt (dann besser auch nimmer selbst schrauben) oder das DOT, was beim richtigen Einlegen der Membran dann gerne mal zwischen Membran und Deckel ist, ist durch die Entlüftungsbohrung ausgetreten. 

Merkst selbst: die AGB-Deckel müssen so oder so trotzdem runter.


----------



## husky_fred (22. Juli 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> In der Zeit, in der Du hier postest, hättest aber einige AGB-Deckel ab- und anschrauben können um die Membran zu kontrollieren...
> 
> 
> Es ist entweder die Membran kaputt (beide? Dann nimmer selbst schrauben!) oder sind falsch aufgelegt (dann besser auch nimmer selbst schrauben) oder das DOT, was beim richtigen Einlegen der Membran dann gerne mal zwischen Membran und Deckel ist, ist durch die Entlüftungsbohrung ausgetreten.
> ...



100 Punkte! Vielen Dank für die Lösung meines Problems...wäre ich echt nicht selber drauf gekommen! Echt TOP so ein Forum!


----------



## Diddo (22. Juli 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> V wie graVity - ganz klar



Gedankenblitz: V wie Vert-Riding? Früher waren es ja X, M und V statt X, E und V.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Juli 2019)

Dass DOT aus dem Deckel des AGB läuft, kommt in 99% aller Fälle vom Auflegen der Membran beim Entlüften. Da gelangt immer DOT auf die Membran welches anschließend durch die Entlüftungsbohrungen sickert.


----------



## hemi (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss bei meiner V4 die Kolben und Dichtungen tauchen. Kennt jemand einen Laden wo diese verfügbar sind? Die großen Kolben habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## PioneerPixel (28. Juli 2019)

@hemi  schau mal hier









						Dichtungskit für Bremssattel
					

Komplettes Dichtungsset für den Bremssattel - verschieden je nach Modell! Scheibenbremsmodelle: E4 M4 Mini Mono 6 Mono Mini Mono Trial Moto V 2 Tech V 4 Tech X 2 Trial Zone XC 4 Artikelbild zeigt...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




EDIT: Den kleinen Kolben gibt es auch verfügbar bei BMO

Den großen finde ich auch leider nirgends. 

Am besten beim Shop des Vertrauens anrufen und fragen ob die die Teile bestellen können und wie lange es dauert. Oder Hope direkt kontaktieren die helfen auch schnell ubd gerne weiter.


----------



## Diddo (28. Juli 2019)

hemi schrieb:


> ich muss bei meiner V4 die Kolben und Dichtungen tauchen. Kennt jemand einen Laden wo diese verfügbar sind?



Gocycle könnte die am Lager haben, habe aber auch schon Sachen bei bike-components bestellt, die nicht im Shop gelistet waren.


----------



## hemi (29. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Antworten.

Hab die in England bestellt, mal sehen wann die eintreffen


----------



## PioneerPixel (31. Juli 2019)

Ich muss auch noch ein mal eine Frage loswerden. 

Und zwar zur Bremsleistung. 

Ich fahre am 29er am VR eine 200mm Hope Floating Disc mit Hope Adapter an einer Lyrik 160mm bei 64 Grad Lenkwinkel.

Beläge sind die Galfer Advanced also die organischen mit der roten Trägerplatte die aktuell im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. 

Sattel ist zentriert und Beläge danach so wie es gemacht werden soll mit dem Schraubenzieher ausgerichtet. 

Beläge sind auch eingefahren mit mehreren stärkeren Bremsungen bis kurz vorm Stillstand. 

Wenn ich etwas schneller fahre ca 25 kmh oder es auch abschüssig ist und mit versenktem sattel (20cm Variostütze) mit aller Kraft mit einem Finger am Hebel ziehe schaffe ich es nicht ohne leichtem Körper Einsatz dass das Hintterad steigt. 

Ist das normal oder sollte das besser gehen?


Wenn ich langsamer rolle und weniger Schwung auf die Bremse drückt klappt es besser. 
Irgendwie kann ich sobald es schneller oder steiler ist also wenn mehr Energie dahinter ist keine richtige Bremsleistung aufbauen vorne. Fühlt sich so an als würde die Reibung zwischen Beläge und Scheibe dann nicht passen. 

Getestet habe ich auch schon die Sinter. 
Disc habe ich auch gereinigt vor dem Einbremsen.  


Erwarte ich zu viel oder kann ich hier noch irgendwas optimieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (1. August 2019)

selbes Spiel wie bei mir , kann auch ziehen wie ich will und das Hinterrad kommt ohne Körpereinsatz einfach nicht hoch. 
Beim Fahren merk ich davon komischerweise absolut nix, jetzt erst wieder eine Woche Locals in Morzine geballert ohne was an der Bremsanlage auszusetzen zu haben. Am meisten begeistert mich die Top Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## HaegarHH (4. August 2019)

Ich fahre direkt seit Umstieg auf Tech3E4 vorne mit Trickstuff Dächle HD in 203mm und TrickStuff Power+ Belägen, hinten 180er Trickstuff Dächle HD mit den Standard Hope Belägen. Da ist schon ein deutlich Unterschied zu spüren, alleine durch die Beläge.

Bei der Freundin haben wir vor einiger Zeit die Magura MT7 abgeschraubt und ebenfalls Tech3E4 montiert, vorne ebenfalls direkt mit den TrickStuff Power+ Belägen, allerdings die alten Magura Scheiben Storm SL(?) in 203mm dran gelassen. Bremsleistung bisher mehr als ausreichend, allerdings schon ein Unterschied zwischen den Dächle Scheiben und den Magura Scheiben bemerkbar, der geht eher in die Richtung, wie von Euch beschrieben. 

Ob auf den Scheiben trotz penibler Reinigung noch was drauf ist, zu wenig (Abrieb) drauf ist, die schon zu dünn sind, obwohl weit von Verschleissgrenze entfernt, es an der Scheibe selber liegt … all das kann ich nicht sagen, bin jedoch über meine Dächle sehr froh.


----------



## ders (4. August 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt Hope Scheiben bestellt. Werde diese dann mir den Trickstuff Power+ fahren. Das Rubbeln mit den Dächle geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mal schauen, ob es wirklich einen Unterschied in der Bremspower gibt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. August 2019)

@ders Erfahrungsbericht würde mich freuen


----------



## Chucknorman (4. August 2019)

Hab sowohl die Original Hope Floating als auch die Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben durch.

Die Floatings bekomm ich nicht schleiffrei eingestellt, da von Haus aus recht wellig.
Von der Bremskraft kommen die Floating auch nicht an die Dächle ran. Der Druckpunkt gefällt Mir bei den Dächle Scheiben auch besser.


----------



## ders (4. August 2019)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hab sowohl die Original Hope Floating als auch die Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben durch.
> 
> Die Floatings bekomm ich nicht schleiffrei eingestellt, da von Haus aus recht wellig.
> Von der Bremskraft kommen die Floating auch nicht an die Dächle ran. Der Druckpunkt gefällt Mir bei den Dächle Scheiben auch besser.


Mit welchen Belägen fährst du sie?


----------



## damianfromhell (4. August 2019)

Meine floatings einmal heiß gebremst und den gerichtet schon schleifte nix mehr. Fahre metallische Beläge. Die Jungs von Hope meinen im trockenen wären organische besser.  Kam das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Chucknorman (5. August 2019)

Hab sowohl Hope Organisch, Sinter als auch Power Plus 730 getestet. Letztere taugten Mir am besten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. August 2019)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> ...Der Druckpunkt gefällt Mir bei den Dächle Scheiben auch besser.


Dann hattest Du die Dächle nur besser besser eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (7. August 2019)

Ich benötige noch einmal euer Schwarmwissen:
Ich habe jetzt die innenbelüfteten Scheiben und bekomme diese bei meiner V4 nicht zwischen die Power Beläge  
Es sieht für mich so aus, als wären die Kolben ganz zurück gedrückt. Kann es sein, dass es nicht passt?

Lg


----------



## Diddo (7. August 2019)

Die Kolben sind bündig im Bremssattel?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. August 2019)

ders schrieb:


> Ich benötige noch einmal euer Schwarmwissen:
> Ich habe jetzt die innenbelüfteten Scheiben und bekomme diese bei meiner V4 nicht zwischen die Power Beläge
> Es sieht für mich so aus, als wären die Kolben ganz zurück gedrückt. Kann es sein, dass es nicht passt?
> 
> Lg


Irgendsowas war schonmal im Magura-Thread: miss doch mal die Metallplatte. Im Magura-Thread war's zu dick lackiert. Vielleicht auch hier: Lack abkratzen. Fertig.


----------



## ders (8. August 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Irgendsowas war schonmal im Magura-Thread: miss doch mal die Metallplatte. Im Magura-Thread war's zu dick lackiert. Vielleicht auch hier: Lack abkratzen. Fertig.





Diddo schrieb:


> Die Kolben sind bündig im Bremssattel?


Danke euch!
Das checke ich morgen erneut und gebe dann ein Update.
Die Kolben sind meines Erachtens nach komplett und bündig zurückgeschoben. 
Nach Augenmaß ist auch nur ein µ von Belag im Weg.
Lg


----------



## ders (10. August 2019)

ich habe die Beläge an der Rückseite etwas angeschliffen, die Kolben überprüft und noch einmal nachgedrückt. Jetzt passt es.
Das Ausrichten des Bremssattels ist in der Kombination sehr einfach, es gibt keinen Platz fürs „schief sein“


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. August 2019)

Hallo liebe Hope Bremser,

ich benötige noch ein mal einen Rat.

Aktuell bin ich in Reschen und stelle wieder nachlassende Bremsleistung an der VR Bremse fest.

Entlüftet und Kolben mobilisiert mit Hope Hunter sowie korrektem Ausrichten nach Hope Anleitung habe ich die Bremse vor dem Bike-Trip. Zudem Scheiben gereinigt, Beläge eingebremst.
Hope Adapter, Hope Floating Disc, Trickstuff Power Beläge sind an einer Lyrik RC2 verbaut.

Wenn alles gut ausgerichtet ist und die Beläge zentriert sind klappt der Stoppie.

Nach 500 bis 1000hm sind dann die Beläge nicht mehr zentriert. Also kommen 2 Kolben auf der selben Seite weiter raus als gegenüber. Dennoch schleift es dann nicht.

Dann geht kein Stoppie mehr. 

Zentriere ich dann erneut mittels Schraubenzieher (von hinten gegen die Beläge drücken) die Beläge, klappt der Stoppie wieder.

Das Spiel habe ich nun schon mehrere Male wiederholt.

Habt ihr eine Idee warum sich das immer wieder verstellt und wie ich es abstellen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. August 2019)

@PioneerPixel wenn die Bremse tatsächlich richtig (ohne Beläge) ausgerichtet ist, dann verwindet sich mMn da was.
Achse ist ausreichend fest? Radlager in Ordnung? In dieser Richtung würde ich mal schauen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass die organischen Beläge zu wenig Temperatur in die Bremse abführen und die Scheibe zu heiss wird (verziehen der Scheibe und ungleichmässiger Kolbenweg).
Ggf. auch mal mit Silikonöl mobilisieren.


----------



## Diddo (15. August 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ggf. auch mal mit Silikonöl mobilisieren.



Hat er doch vorher schon mit dem dickflüssigen Öl, das von Hope empfohlen wird. Hab das bei meiner V2 vielleicht 1x im Jahr gemacht.


----------



## PioneerPixel (15. August 2019)

@Robert-Ammersee   Danke, das mit der Temperatur klingt nachvollziehbar. Das werde ich hier noch einmal mit Sinter testen. 

Nabe ist 4 Monate alt also quasi neu. DT swiss 350. 

Achse hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht und fester angezogen. Ist jetzt eigentlich schon fast zu fest. 

Ich denke Temperatur könnte es sein da es besonders wenn die Bremse heiß wird auffällt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. August 2019)

Auch wenn ich bekennender Hope-Fanboy bin: die Floating ist (besonders bei schweren Fahrern/hartem Einsatz) mMn ihr Geld nicht wert. Sollte sich keine Besserung einstellen, würde ich über eine Dächle nachdenken. Die sollte dann auch wieder mit den organischen funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. August 2019)

Mein Problem mit der Floating: Krasser Verschleiß. Zwi Sätze org. Beläge und die Scheibe ist durch.


----------



## DAKAY (15. August 2019)

Hat hier schon wer Intend Scheiben in der e4 getestet?


----------



## boetchen (17. August 2019)

Hallo, ich habe leider ein blödes Problem: habe gestern Abend mein Hinterrad ausbauen müssen um den Schlauch zu wechseln. Nach dem Einbau war die Bremsleistung komplett weg. Nach ca 20mal schnell hintereinander ziehen am Bremshebel, war sie wieder da, aber jetzt wandert der Druckpunkt, so dass ich erst nach 1-2 ziehen wieder ordentlich Bremskraft habe. Bremse ist eine v4. Was kann ich tun? Muss ich unbedingt entlüften? Danke für eure Hilfe! Vg, Christian


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. August 2019)

boetchen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe leider ein blödes Problem: habe gestern Abend mein Hinterrad ausbauen müssen um den Schlauch zu wechseln. Nach dem Einbau war die Bremsleistung komplett weg. Nach ca 20mal schnell hintereinander ziehen am Bremshebel, war sie wieder da, aber jetzt wandert der Druckpunkt, so dass ich erst nach 1-2 ziehen wieder ordentlich Bremskraft habe. Bremse ist eine v4. Was kann ich tun? Muss ich unbedingt entlüften? Danke für eure Hilfe! Vg, Christian


Du hast dir die Antwort gegeben ;-)


----------



## boetchen (17. August 2019)

Ok, geht das auch ohne entlüftungskit? Bin in Österreich und komme an keins so schnell ran.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. August 2019)

boetchen schrieb:


> ... Was kann ich tun? Muss ich unbedingt entlüften?


Ich würde die Bremse erstmal ausrichten und die Beläge zentrieren. Das Wie wurde hier ja schon einige Male erklärt.



boetchen schrieb:


> Ok, geht das auch ohne entlüftungskit? Bin in Österreich und komme an keins so schnell ran.


Logo. Hier braucht es keine Klimmzüge. Geht wie beim Auto oder Motorrad. 

Fang aber mit dem Ausrichten an. Wenn vorher alles gepasst hat, braucht die Hope kein Entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boetchen (17. August 2019)

Ok, Danke. Bin leider ziemlicher Neuling, die Videos und die Erklärungen habe ich aber gefunden und denke auch verstanden.
Nur wenn ich jetzt ohne das Kit ran müsste bräuchte ich nochmal digitale Hilfe. Melde mich nach dem ausrichten mal ob es schon geholfen hat.
Stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass man (beim Fahrrad auf dem Kopf gestellt) die Bremse nicht ziehen darf oder ist das alles überholt aufgrund neuerer Bauarten?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. August 2019)

Sollte man nicht. Damit pumpst Du u.U. Luft in's System. Da die Luft aber auch nach oben wandert wenn das Rad richtig herum steht, reicht bei DOT Bremsen meist ein paar mal pumpen und dabei Hebel schnalzen lassen.


----------



## boetchen (17. August 2019)

So, Danke für die Tipps. Auch ohne Entlüften ist die bremspower wieder da durch das Pumpen. Zentrieren hat auch geholfen. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! 
Was allerdings noch bleibt ist ein leichtes „schmatzen“ des Hebels und ein leicht wandernder Druckpunkt, das habe ich für die Vorderrad-Bremse nicht feststellen können.


----------



## vande (19. August 2019)

E4 ist neu. DOT hat begoßen alles.  Ist das normal?


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. August 2019)

Ich vermute ja ist normal weil die Bremse getaucht in DOT montiert wird. 

Ich hatte das bei 2 Bremsen, die aber keinerlei Druckpunkt Probleme ohne vorherigen Entlüften hatten. 

Das sollte nur etwas DOT sein das oben auf der Membran war. 

Einfach testen wie der Druckpunkt sich verhält und nicht direkt eine lange steile Abfahrt angehen.


----------



## Raubelefant (20. August 2019)

Hallo Leute, kann mit zwischendurch jemand sagen
 ob das Gold/Orange der M4 die gleiche Farbe ist wie das aktuelle Orange der bspw. E4?


----------



## Habitat84 (20. August 2019)

vande schrieb:


> E4 ist neu. DOT hat begoßen alles.  Ist das normal?Anhang anzeigen 900010



Ja habe bei 4 Sätzen auch mal solche dabei gehabt. Ist nicht wild. Mit feuchten Tuch abwischen und fertig.


----------



## Habitat84 (20. August 2019)

Raubelefant schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, kann mit zwischendurch jemand sagen
> ob das Gold/Orange der M4 die gleiche Farbe ist wie das aktuelle Orange der bspw. E4?



Nein ist nicht die gleiche Farbe.


----------



## Raubelefant (21. August 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht die gleiche Farbe.


Ok schade, aber Danke für die Antwort! 
Und danke dafür, dass keine Gegenfrage kam warum ich mir z.B. die M4 oder die E4 kaufen will, oder das orange doch nicht gut aussähe, oder das... 
Danke einfach! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (21. August 2019)

kleines Update von mir,
Sinter getestet unf selbes Problem. 
Manchmal reicht es schon auf steilerer Straße nur vorneeine Vollbremsung mit einem Finger zu machen. Danach ist dir Bremsleistung deutlich geringer. 

Dieses Hoffen das sie Bremst wenn es wirklich mal 100% sein muss und ständige verlieren der maximal Bremsleistung wird langsam ein echter Spaßkiller.

Schade denn abgesehen davon mag ich die Bremse sehr. 
Verschiedene Scheiben, Beläge, Ausrichten, Hunter Öl etc habe ich ja alles schon durch. 

Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran es liegt. 
Mit meinet X0 Trail am selben Bike habe Ich solche Probleme nicht. Dafür aber Fading und Druckpunkt Wandern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. August 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> kleines Update von mir,
> Sinter getestet unf selbes Problem.
> Manchmal reicht es schon auf steilerer Straße nur vorneeine Vollbremsung mit einem Finger zu machen. Danach ist dir Bremsleistung deutlich geringer.
> 
> ...


Braucht einbremsen. Fahr's erstmal.


----------



## Habitat84 (21. August 2019)

Raubelefant schrieb:


> Ok schade, aber Danke für die Antwort!
> Und danke dafür, dass keine Gegenfrage kam warum ich mir z.B. die M4 oder die E4 kaufen will, oder das orange doch nicht gut aussähe, oder das...
> Danke einfach! ^^



Wir sind hier im hope unterforum, hier passiert sowas nicht


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. August 2019)

Weiß jemand, so man die Rasterkugel aus dem Bremshebel herbekommt? Leider hats mir den Hebel verbogen und beim rumbasteln hab ich leider diesen Nippel verloren, der am Ende der Feder sitzt und für die Klicks an den Stellschräubchen für Druckpunkt und Hebelweite verantwortlich ist. Weiß jemand, woher ich diesen Nippel bekomme? Ist das vielleicht ein Standardteil aus dem Baumarkt?
Freue mich über Ratschläge!


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. August 2019)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, so man die Rasterkugel aus dem Bremshebel herbekommt? Leider hats mir den Hebel verbogen und beim rumbasteln hab ich leider diesen Nippel verloren, der am Ende der Feder sitzt und für die Klicks an den Stellschräubchen für Druckpunkt und Hebelweite verantwortlich ist. Weiß jemand, woher ich diesen Nippel bekomme? Ist das vielleicht ein Standardteil aus dem Baumarkt?
> Freue mich über Ratschläge!


du meinst den Federteller? Bestell den über einen Hope Händler, hab den auch schon einzeln bekommen. Nummer aus der Zeichnung.


----------



## monsterlurchi (26. August 2019)

Ich habe aktuell auch die trickstuff power + Beläge in meiner e4 verbaut. Bremst wie der Teufel. Allerdings habe ich am Vorderrad mittlerweile ein Rubbeln welches ich von sram kenne, jedoch von hope nicht. Woran liegt das denn? Die hope disc ist ebenfalls neu, da die alte leicht verzogen war. Sattel ist korrekt ausgerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (26. August 2019)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell auch die trickstuff power + Beläge in meiner e4 verbaut. Bremst wie der Teufel. Allerdings habe ich am Vorderrad mittlerweile ein Rubbeln welches ich von sram kenne, jedoch von hope nicht. Woran liegt das denn? Die hope disc ist ebenfalls neu, da die alte leicht verzogen war. Sattel ist korrekt ausgerichtet.


Das kann an den Belägen liegen.
Ein Rubbeln hatte ich mit den Trickstuff Dächle auch. Mittlerweile habe ich in der Kombination Trickstuff Power Beläge mit Hope-Scheiben nur noch Geräusche.. mit den von Hope mitgelieferten Belägen ist alles ruhig.

Lg


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. August 2019)

Also ist von den Power+ Belägen abzuraten?
Die Power Beläge sind also auch nicht besser?

Ich möchte keine Bremsscheiben mehr von Hope. Die verschleißen so schnell.
Daher dachte ich an die Dächle Scheiben mit Power oder Power+ Belägen.


----------



## EarlyUp (26. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also ist von den Power+ Belägen abzuraten?
> Die Power Beläge sind also auch nicht besser?
> 
> Ich möchte keine Bremsscheiben mehr von Hope. Die verschleißen so schnell.
> Daher dachte ich an die Dächle Scheiben mit Power oder Power+ Belägen.



Die Bremsscheiben von Hope verschleißen schnell? Hab ich was verpasst? Habe seit mindestens 1,5 Jahren meine Scheiben drauf und fahre ausschließlich mit Sintermetall Belägen. Gemessen habe ich jetzt nicht, aber als kritisch würde ich den Zustand meiner Scheiben jetzt auch nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. August 2019)

Ja leider. Bin deshalb zurück auf organische Beläge. Hat nichts geholfen. Nach zwei Bremsbelagssätzen ist die Scheibe fertig.


----------



## ders (26. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also ist von den Power+ Belägen abzuraten?
> Die Power Beläge sind also auch nicht besser?
> 
> Ich möchte keine Bremsscheiben mehr von Hope. Die verschleißen so schnell.
> Daher dachte ich an die Dächle Scheiben mit Power oder Power+ Belägen.


Pauschal will ich das nicht sagen. Die Bremsleistung ist ja top, nur ist für mich persönlich das quietschen und das Rubbeln in dem Ausmaß ein NoGo.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. August 2019)

Dosierbarkeit ist mir zb sehr wichtig. Hartes Rubbel ist da ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## EarlyUp (26. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja leider. Bin deshalb zurück auf organische Beläge. Hat nichts geholfen. Nach zwei Bremsbelagssätzen ist die Scheibe fertig.



Ich muss meine Scheiben mal messen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. August 2019)

Mach das. 1,5 mm Mindeststärke.


----------



## ders (26. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dosierbarkeit ist mir zb sehr wichtig. Hartes Rubbel ist da ein Ausschlusskriterium.


Bei mir auch. Das Rubbeln kam bei mir aber nur bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## S-H-A (26. August 2019)

Kann Hope nix zu. Alle Hersteller haben damit gelegentlich zu kämpfen. Sram, Shimano und TS z.B...Liegt wohl an der Mischung der Beläge. Das da was schwankt. Ob es so ist. Ich hatte das bei Shimano und Sram. In beiden Fällen musste ich, nach Ausschlussverfahren, Beläge und Scheibe tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (26. August 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kann Hope nix zu. Alle Hersteller haben damit gelegentlich zu kämpfen. Sram, Shimano und TS z.B...Liegt wohl an der Mischung der Beläge. Das da was schwankt. Ob es so ist. Ich hatte das bei Shimano und Sram. In beiden Fällen musste ich, nach Ausschlussverfahren, Beläge und Scheibe tauschen.


Hope nicht. Eher ein Trickstuff Problem. Mit den Dächle Discs war es extremer. Mit Hope Scheiben etwas erträglicher, das Rubbeln ist weg.


----------



## monsterlurchi (26. August 2019)

Ich schmeiß die Beläge wieder runter. Das Rubbeln ist jetzt noch schlimmer und ist speziell bei schnellen und steilen Trails da. Nervt kolossal. Power ist wahrlich da, aber so ist das Quatsch. 

Kommen eben wieder die originalen organischen drauf.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. August 2019)

Ist die Kombi Beläge/Scheibe von Galfer besser? Hat die mal jemand probiert?


----------



## DocThrasher (28. August 2019)

Quietschen? Rubbeln? ... Ich bleibe bei meiner V2 ... überhaupt gar kein Stress mit sowas ... egal ob Sinter oder Organisch ... Hope Disc ...
Kollege fährt an zwei Rädern ne V4 ... völligst stressfrei.


----------



## Diddo (28. August 2019)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Quietschen? Rubbeln? ... Ich bleibe bei meiner V2 ... überhaupt gar kein Stress mit sowas ... egal ob Sinter oder Organisch ...



Och meine V2 klang wie ein Güterzug wenn sie kalt und nass war  Schade, dass die Tech 3 V2 nur so kurz verkauft wurde, aus Ersatzteilen zusammenbauen ist immer so teuer.


----------



## monsterlurchi (28. August 2019)

Ist die e4 mit organischen Belägen und der Hope floating disc eigentlich auch. Das Rubbeln habe ich erst seit die trickstuff Beläge drin sind.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. August 2019)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> ... Das Rubbeln habe ich erst seit die trickstuff Beläge drin sind. ...


Dabei sind die ts-Sachen doch von blinden Nonnen bei Vollmond unter Wasser mit dem Mund geklöppelt und anschließend mit Feenstaub eingerieben worden... 

Meiner Erfahrung nach rubbelt mit Hope-Belägen nix. Allerdings sind die organischen von Hope nicht der Brüller was Bremskraft angeht. 
Lieber gesinterte verbauen.


----------



## EarlyUp (28. August 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach rubbelt mit Hope-Belägen nix. Allerdings sind die organischen von Hope nicht der Brüller was Bremskraft angeht.
> Lieber gesinterte verbauen.



Zu den TS Sachen kann ich nichts sage da ich diese noch nie verwendet habe. Aber ich gebe dir 100% Recht! Gesinterte Hope Beläge verrichten bei mir auch ihre Arbeit bestens.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. August 2019)

Die hatte ich auch mal. Waren schon gut. Bin dann zurück auf organisch, weil ich auf bestimmten Trails die nötige Temperatur für die gesinterten Beläge nicht zusammen bekommen habe. 
Eventuell wechsle ich wieder zurück, weil mit dem neuen Bike sind die Bremsen schon deutlich stärker gefordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (28. August 2019)

Ich wiederhole mich mal, die Uberbike Race Matrix sind günstig und bremsen wie die Trickstuff Power. Beide originale Beläge haben mir nicht getaugt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. August 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ... bremsen wie die Trickstuff Power. ...


Ohne rubbeln? Oder auch wie ts?


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. August 2019)

Fahre die Magura Storm 1.0 und hatte noch mit keinen Belägen rubbeln. Bin aber nur ein Paar Trickstuff am VR gefahren, zum testen. 

Die Uberbike fahre ich auch den beiden Guides auf Magura, nachdem auch da die Originalen nicht gscheit gebremst haben.


----------



## DAKAY (29. August 2019)

Ich fahre die uberbike auf Hope Floating auch ohne rubbeln. Die Bremsleistung ist höher als bei den Originalen. 
Falls es nochmal zu einer Sammelbestellung kommen würde wär ich gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. August 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hunter Öl


Ist das dieses Leder Pflege Öl, oder doch was anderes ?


----------



## Diddo (30. August 2019)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ist das dieses Leder Pflege Öl, oder doch was anderes ?



Dickflüssiges Silikonöl: Hunter SC 960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (30. August 2019)

Merci ;-)


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. September 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also ist von den Power+ Belägen abzuraten?
> Die Power Beläge sind also auch nicht besser?
> 
> Ich möchte keine Bremsscheiben mehr von Hope. Die verschleißen so schnell.
> Daher dachte ich an die Dächle Scheiben mit Power oder Power+ Belägen.




Kann ich bestätigen. Nach 3 Wochen mit Liftunterstützung Biken in den Alpen hat meine 180mm Hope Floating nur noch 1.5mm Dicke. Ausschließlich mit Galfer Advanced gefahren. Waren nur 4 Paar Bremsbeläge. Erscheint mir auch recht hoch der Verschleiß.


----------



## Habitat84 (1. September 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Nach 3 Wochen mit Liftunterstützung Biken in den Alpen hat meine 180mm Hope Floating nur noch 1.5mm Dicke. Ausschließlich mit Galfer Advanced gefahren. Waren nur 4 Paar Bremsbeläge. Erscheint mir auch recht hoch der Verschleiß.



Gehts um die neuen oder um die saw Scheiben?


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. September 2019)

Die neue Floating 180mm, vor 2 Monaten gekauft (nicht vented).


----------



## Habitat84 (1. September 2019)

was Ist denn bei denen die Stärke im auslieferungszustand? Meine 203er saw hat noch 1,9irgendwas und ist mittlerweile am 3. Rad.


----------



## PioneerPixel (2. September 2019)

Gemessen habe ich es leider nicht, aber laut Produktbeschreibung 1,8mm im Neuzustand.


----------



## Muckal (3. September 2019)

Am Sonntag habe ich beim Nehmerkolben schmieren einen mit der Zange kaputt gewartet. Hab dann direkt am Sonntag Abend noch bestellt, heute die Ersatzteile erhalten und direkt eingebaut und entlüftet. Der Druckpunkt ist härter als das beste Stück vom Italian Stallion und der Spaß hat nicht mal 10 Euro gekostet. 
Ich liebe meine Hope Bremsen.


----------



## Habitat84 (3. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> härter als das beste Stück vom Italian Stallion


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> ... härter als das beste Stück vom Italian Stallion ...


An was Du alles rumfummelst!


----------



## Muckal (4. September 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 906039



Der war nicht gemeint   

Anderes Thema: ich hab hier ungeliebte organische Beläge (Galfer rot) liegen. Eigentlich bin ich kein Freund von organischen wegen der geringen Hitzestabilität. Meint ihr die reichen bei 105 Kilo Systemgewicht im Bikepark? Die Abfahrten sind selten länger als 300hm, maximal 500hm. 
Wäre ein organischer und ein Sinter eine Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (4. September 2019)

Willst du die Beläge in einem Sattel mischen? Klingt zwar interessant, hab ich allerdings noch nie gemacht. Ich fahre vorne Sinter auf der saw Scheibe und hinten organisch auf ner billigen shimano irgendwas. Das taugt mir am besten. Passt mit meinen gut 85kg ganz super.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> ... Wäre ein organischer und ein Sinter eine Option?


Option zu was?

Könnte mir vorstellen, das bei je einem Sinter- und einem organischen Belag die Scheibe auf einer Seite heißer wird als auf der anderen (Gesinterte Beläge führen mehr Temperatur in den Sattel, organische lassen diese in die Scheibe).
Einseitige Erhitzung kann zu Verzug führen.

Dazu hast Du dann einen Belag der gut und einen Belag der nicht so gut bremst. Macht mMn keinen Sinn.


----------



## Muckal (4. September 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Willst du die Beläge in einem Sattel mischen? Klingt zwar interessant, hab ich allerdings noch nie gemacht. Ich fahre vorne Sinter auf der saw Scheibe und hinten organisch auf ner billigen shimano irgendwas. Das taugt mir am besten. Passt mit meinen gut 85kg ganz super.



Richtig, so wars gemeint. Scheint im DH World Cup mal so gemacht worden zu sein. Und was die Profis testen muss man als Hobbyhonk selbstverständlich auch haben, das ist ja bekannt, Stichwort Street Cred. 
Vorne Sinter, hinten organisch wäre wohl die andere Variante.


----------



## bummel42 (4. September 2019)

Das habe ich teilweise so gemacht (und auch z.B. Adam Craig, so für die Pro-Credibility).
Funktioniert ganz gut, der organische Belag funktioniert sofort und wenn die Temperaturen höher werden hat der gesinterte noch Power. Scheibenverzug war keiner festzustellen.
Man sollte nur den gesinterten ab und zu auf die jeweils andere Seite packen um die Scheiben gleichmäßig abzufräsen. Und drauf achten das der organische deutlich früher runter ist.
Das hat mich irgendwie genervt und fahre daher nur noch Sinter.


----------



## Muckal (4. September 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Option zu was?
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, das bei je einem Sinter- und einem organischen Belag die Scheibe auf einer Seite heißer wird als auf der anderen (Gesinterte Beläge führen mehr Temperatur in den Sattel, organische lassen diese in die Scheibe).
> Einseitige Erhitzung kann zu Verzug führen.
> ...



Das wäre eine Option um die organischen zu verbraten. Alternativ natürlich rein organisch, da hab ich aber Bedenken wegen der Temperaturstabilität. Ich werde es wohl testen müssen. 
Das mit dem Verzug lasse ich jetzt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. September 2019)

Ich wiege fahrfertig 95kg. Bin in den Alpen auch auf 18 Minuten non stop Abfahrten hinten am 29ger nur eine 180mm Disc gefahren und hatte dennoch mit den Hope / Galfer Advanced organischen Belägen keine Probleme was nachlassende Bremskraft oder Druckpunkt wandern angeht. 
Einzig kommt es ggf. zur Geräuschentwicklung wenn alles heiß ist.

Mir haben die organischen selbst mit nur der 180 Disc von der Bremsleistung am HR gereicht, daher habe ich noch keine Sinter hinten im alpinen Gelände ausprobiert.

Probier doch erstmal die organischen und nimm für alle Fälle im Rucksack ein paar Sinter mit.


----------



## Muckal (4. September 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich wiege fahrfertig 95kg. Bin in den Alpen auch auf 18 Minuten non stop Abfahrten hinten am 29ger nur eine 180mm Disc gefahren und hatte dennoch mit den Hope / Galfer Advanced organischen Belägen keine Probleme was nachlassende Bremskraft oder Druckpunkt wandern angeht.
> Einzig kommt es ggf. zur Geräuschentwicklung wenn alles heiß ist.
> 
> Mir haben die organischen selbst mit nur der 180 Disc von der Bremsleistung am HR gereicht, daher habe ich noch keine Sinter hinten im alpinen Gelände ausprobiert.
> ...


 
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## YZ-Rider (9. September 2019)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich wiege fahrfertig 95kg. Bin in den Alpen auch auf 18 Minuten non stop Abfahrten hinten am 29ger nur eine 180mm Disc gefahren und hatte dennoch mit den Hope / Galfer Advanced organischen Belägen keine Probleme was nachlassende Bremskraft oder Druckpunkt wandern angeht.
> Einzig kommt es ggf. zur Geräuschentwicklung wenn alles heiß ist.
> 
> Mir haben die organischen selbst mit nur der 180 Disc von der Bremsleistung am HR gereicht, daher habe ich noch keine Sinter hinten im alpinen Gelände ausprobiert.
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen! Eine Woche Reschen und Davos und mit der Hope E4 und Standard Galfer Belägen und ich hatte absolut keine Probleme. Hatte kurz vorher Trickstuff Power Plus als Ersatz bestellt und die dann zurückgeschickt. Es kommen nur noch die Standard Galfer Beläge (14,95€ das Paar) in die Bremse. Zuvor waren die Galfer Advanced verbaut. Der einzig merkliche Unterschied war dort allerdings der Preis.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. September 2019)

Ich habe heute mal die Uberbike Race Matrix kurz getestet und bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob sie schon richtig eingefahren sind. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Kein Rubbeln oder quietschen und ordentlich Bremskraft. Mal sehen wie sie sich im Bikepark machen, aber die Beläge könnten ganz oben auf meiner Rangliste landen. Und das für ~10€/Satz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (17. September 2019)

Sind das die mit oder ohne Kühlrippen ?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. September 2019)

Ohne. Die Kühlrippen haben sowieso erst einen Effekt bei hohen Temperaturen und selbst davon bin ich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Habitat84 (26. September 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Vented Scheiben *und *den 225ern? Hintergrund: ich brauch für hinten ne neue, da ist 180 gesetzt. In dem Zuge wollte ich vorne auch gleich was neues anbauen.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo

ich hatte was Bremsen betrifft eine kleine Odyssee hinter mit , Formula RO , Shimano XT , Formula Cura 2K , und 4K , Scheiben XT IceTech , Hope Floating , Brakestuff 2,3mm , Formula Alu , Formula Neu usw. mit den TRICKSTUFF Power hat es mit allen Kombinationen gerubbelt Vibriert extreme Geräusche gemacht !!! Jetzt Fahre ich die Cura 4 vorne die Cura 2 hinten , vorne wie hinten 203er Scheiben von Galfer ( Floating ) mit den Trickstuff Power und siehe da keine Geräusche Vibrationen usw. die Trickstuff Power brauchen scheinbar Scheiben mit großen Löchern , an mein neues Bike kommen vermutlich die Hope V4 mit den Galferscheiben und Trickstuff Power Belägen ! die Kombi die ich jetzt haben Cura 4/2 Galfer Tricksuff ist wirklich der Hammer , nur die Optik ist nicht der Hit , die Optik sowie der Einstellbare Hebel sind das Kriterium für die V4 

LG
Poldi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich probiere mal etwas neues: Magura Storm HC mit Hope Sinterbelägen. Bin schon gespannt, ob's Geräusche geben wird.


----------



## IWA (30. November 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die stahlflexleitung bei Set tech3 v4 hat? 5 oder 6mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (30. November 2019)

IWA schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die stahlflexleitung bei Set tech3 v4 hat? 5 oder 6mm


5mm


----------



## Altiplano (30. November 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> 5mm


Hast du das gemessen? Ich glaub das nicht so ganz.


----------



## Habitat84 (30. November 2019)

Glaub was du willst, Ein messchieber ist keine Raketentechnik. Um jetzt noch richtig krümelzukacken: 5,13mm!
Bitte. 
Danke.


----------



## bummel42 (1. Dezember 2019)

Es sind auch 6mm,keine 5mm.
Daher passen die Stahlflex oftmals nicht in interne Führungen.


----------



## Habitat84 (1. Dezember 2019)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Es sind auch 6mm,keine 5mm.
> Daher passen die Stahlflex oftmals nicht in interne Führungen.


Dann verwendet hope wohl unterschiedliche stahlflexleitungen.


----------



## Habitat84 (1. Dezember 2019)

wie man sieht ist die leitung original... also nix mit 6mm
Bei den 5,14 ist kein druck auf den backen und ich kann die leitung ohne wiederstand durch die backen ziehen.


----------



## Habitat84 (1. Dezember 2019)

Zum thema leitung nochmal, die offiziellen produktfotos von hope zeigen bei der stahlflexausführung immer die überwurfmutter mit 2 ringen, welche für 6mm leitungen sind. Schaut man aber nach selbst fotografierten bildern sindeigentlich nur die überwurfmuttern mit einen ring zu sehen. Diese sind für 5mm leitungen. Eine 6 mm leitung passt dort gar nicht rein.
beispiel r2 bike:




Auch die originale nachrüstleitung von hope kommt mit den 5mm überwurfmuttern:








						Bremsleitung Stahlflex mit Verbindungsstücken für Bremshebel und -sattel
					

Original Hope Stahlflex Bremsleitung inklusive Verbindungsstücken für Bremshebel (0°) und Bremssattel (90°) und inklusive Pins und Oliven Kompatibel mit allen Hope Bremsen ab Baujahr 2005




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## maxracingshox (4. Dezember 2019)

Hope hat erst kürzlich (so innerhalb der letzten 1-2 Jahre) von 6mm auf 5mm Stahlflexleitungen umgestellt.
Gibt viel Verwirrung deswegen.



Habitat84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Vented Scheiben *und *den 225ern?



Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch. Die Vented gabs doch immer nur in 203mm, oder?
Jedenfalls habe ich mal die V2 vented gehabt und nach einer Saison die Scheiben wieder verkauft, da ich trotz meines Fettsackdaseins und schlechter Fahrweise im Park nicht mal die normalen überhitzen konnte. Es ist kein schlechtes Produkt - im Gegenteil - für meine Zwecke aber einfach overkill.
Eine alte Avid 203 mm G2 Scheibe konnte ich mal bis an ihre Grenzen mit meiner V4 & Sinterbelägen bringen. Wenn man in Winterberg an der Downhillstrecke ganz weit nach rechts fährt, führt ein steiler Waldweg gerade nach unten Richtung Lift. Da habe ich die Bremse durchgehend schleifen lassen und zusätzlich reingetreten, das hat zum vollständigen verglasen von Scheibe und Belägen mit Rauchspezialeffekt und Anlassfarben geführt. Ausgefallen ist sie aber trotzdem nicht. Sowas kriege ich auf Trails oder sonst wo einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Habitat84 (4. Dezember 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Hope hat erst kürzlich (so innerhalb der letzten 1-2 Jahre) von 6mm auf 5mm Stahlflexleitungen umgestellt.
> Gibt viel Verwirrung deswegen.



dann haben se vorher schon getestet, die gezeigte habe ich dezember 2016 gekauft, also ziemlich genau 3 jahre alt jetzt.

nachtrag: mit 6mm hätt ich die niemals intern verlegen können, zumindest nicht in den gleichen eingang wie die reverb. Und selbst das war schon n krampf


----------



## maxracingshox (4. Dezember 2019)

Interessant, die 4m Hope Stahlflexleitung, die ich 2016 gekauft habe, kam in 6 mm.
Meine 2014er V4 kam übrigens mit 6 mm Leitungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (4. Dezember 2019)

Wann hast du denn 2016 gekauft?


----------



## Habitat84 (4. Dezember 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch. Die Vented gabs doch immer nur in 203mm, oder?


Lieber max ich meinte mit dem *und* natürlich ob jemand erfahrungen mit den beiden unterschiedlichen scheiben gemacht hat. Wie schon zu sehen war hab ich mich ja dann gegen vented und für 225 entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## maxracingshox (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich sag ja... Schlauch und so  ?
Wann das in 2016 war, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## freeflohrider (15. Dezember 2019)

Moin,
hat schon jemand eine Lösung gefunden wie man die Ispev EV (Shimano 12-fach) an die Hope Techt 3 Hebel bekommt? Meine Recherche hat bis jetzt nichts ergeben.
Würde gerne die Shiamno XT vom Komplettrad werfen und wieder meine gute alte Hope dran basteln.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Dezember 2019)

Mal bei TS nachfragen. Die verheiraten SRAM und Shimano. Vielleicht passt da was wie https://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epag...ops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/SZCASAINT


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Dezember 2019)

@freeflohrider hier werden sie geholfen  









						Wolf Tooth Components ShiftMount Shimano I-Spec EV Schalthebel Adapter
					

Der Wolf Tooth Components ShiftMount Adapter kombiniert I-Spec EV mit B und II Mit dem Wolf Tooth Components ShiftMount Shimano I-Spec EV Schalthebel Adapter kann man Shimano I-Spec EV Schaltgriffe an Shimano I-Spec B oder an Shimano I-Spec II Bremsg




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## freeflohrider (15. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> @freeflohrider hier werden sie geholfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber war der Hebel nicht Ispec A und Wolftooth bietet nur B und II an? Sorry bei den ganzen Standars blicke ich nicht mehr durch ??


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Dezember 2019)

Der unterschied zwischen a und b ist nur ne kleine nase. Ispec b passt immer an ispec a.
Kannst das teil bedenkenlos bestellen


----------



## freeflohrider (15. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Der unterschied zwischen a und b ist nur ne kleine nase. Ispec b passt immer an ispec a.
> Kannst das teil bedenkenlos bestellen


Super. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (15. Dezember 2019)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Super. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


Leider wohl doch nicht passend laut BC "*Hinweise des Herstellers:* Für die rechte Seite entworfen (Hinterradbremse). Nicht kompatibel mit dem alten Shimano I-Spec (sogen. I-Spec A)."


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Dezember 2019)

Das ist schmarn, ispec b ist abwärtskompatibel zu ispec a. 
das einzige was von dem wolftooth zeug nicht passt ist dieses befestigungsgedönse, also der bolzen mit der madenschraube drin. Da kannst du entweder die 4kant mutter von hope nehmen oder die hülsenmutter von shimano für ispec b.


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Dezember 2019)

https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/TECH3ShifterMounts-Issue02.pdf


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Dezember 2019)

Shimano Schrauben mit Mutter für SL-M670 / M780 / M820 / M980 I-Spec B
					

Shimano Schrauben mit Mutter für SL-M670 / M980 – I-Spec B Ersatzteile Die Shimano Schrauben mit Mutter für SLX SL-M670, XT SL-M780, Saint SL-M820 und XTR SL-M980 sind Ersatzteile für Schaltgriffe mit I-Spec Version B. Es handelt sich um zwei Schraub




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Dezember 2019)

Falls du so eine hülsenmutter brauchst schick mir ne pn, ich hab da noch 2-3 stück rumliegen.


----------



## freeflohrider (27. Januar 2020)

Bei r2-bike gibt es jetzt die originalen Adapter I-Spec EV auf I-Spec. Habe es darüber gelöst. Falls sie nicht im Store zu finden sind einfach direkt anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

Mir ist aufgefallen das manche Tech3 Geber Löcher im Hebel haben und manche nicht. Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## HaegarHH (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das manche Tech3 Geber Löcher im Hebel haben und manche nicht. Was hat es damit auf sich?


Stand hier auch schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, ist mit dem MJ-Wechsel 2018 -> 2019 umgestellt worden, als kosmetisches Facelift oder so


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Stand hier auch schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, ist mit dem MJ-Wechsel 2018 -> 2019 umgestellt worden, als kosmetisches Facelift oder so



Also alt gelocht, neu nicht?


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. Januar 2020)

Also die meiner E4 aus 2017 sind gelocht, die alten eines Kumpels von 15/16 ebenfalls. Im Netz mit 2020 betitelte Tech3 Bremsen haben jedoch auch gelochte Hebel laut Produktbild


----------



## ders (30. Januar 2020)

Mehr Hebel, mehr Löcher. Mehr Löcher, weniger Hebel.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Also die meiner E4 aus 2017 sind gelocht, die alten eines Kumpels von 15/16 ebenfalls. Im Netz mit 2020 betitelte Tech3 Bremsen haben jedoch auch gelochte Hebel laut Produktbild


Meine letzte Woche verbauten sind nicht durchgebohrt. Nur saubere Vertiefungen angebohrt. Sieht sehr gewollt aus, als nicht unvollständig gefertigt o.ä..


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Meine letzte Woche verbauten sind nicht durchgebohrt. Nur saubere Vertiefungen angebohrt. Sieht sehr gewollt aus, als nicht unvollständig gefertigt o.ä..


Dann sind das wohl die neuen. Kenne auch einige, die ihre gelochten Griffe abgetaped haben, weil die Löcher beim Fahren gestört haben. Vielleicht liegt das Facelift nun besser


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> ... Kenne auch einige, die ihre gelochten Griffe abgetaped haben, weil die Löcher beim Fahren gestört haben. ...


Hope Bremsen und Kurzfinger-Handschuhe ist aber eine komische Kombination.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hope Bremsen und Kurzfinger-Handschuhe ist aber eine komische Kombination.



Das ist wohl wahr!


----------



## _Andy_ (30. Januar 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hope Bremsen und Kurzfinger-Handschuhe ist aber eine komische Kombination.


Wieso ist das eine komische Kombination? Im Sommer fahre ich nix anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2020)

_Andy_ schrieb:


> Wieso ist das eine komische Kombination? Im Sommer fahre ich nix anderes.


Wäre mir in dem Einsatzgebiet meiner Hope zu gefährlich.


----------



## _Andy_ (30. Januar 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wäre mir in dem Einsatzgebiet meiner Hope zu gefährlich.


Ich fahre an meinen Rädern die Tech3 X2 und habe absolut keine Probleme mit Kurzfingerhandschuhen. Fahre aber eben auch keine Downhills...


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. Januar 2020)

Mit Kurzfingerhandschuhen ist man pauschal 2 sec. schneller. Man man man, ihr lebt auch hinter`m Mond  Nicht nur Bier macht schnell


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2020)

Das muss neu sein. Dachte immer, rot ist schneller...


----------



## srsly (30. Januar 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das muss neu sein. Dachte immer, rot ist schneller...


Das gilt nur für Teile aus Italien ...


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das muss neu sein. Dachte immer, rot ist schneller...


Rotbier macht am schnellsten.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Februar 2020)

Ich brauche für meine E4 einen IS2000 Adapter, G, für hinten.
Passen auch andere Hersteller?
Bei PM Adaptern brauchte ich zwangsläufig Hope.


----------



## ma1208 (17. Februar 2020)

Für 180 mm habe ich hinten einen von shimano. Der hat mehr als genug Platz.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Februar 2020)

Dann sollte es passen. Ich probiere Shimano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn1kk3r5 (28. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen, 
Ich könnte etwas Hilfe bei der Auswahl der richtigen Hope Adapter brauchen.

Es geht um ein '16er Speci Enduro das Original vorne einen Post 40mm Adapter und hinten einen  Post 20mm verbaut hat. Also klassich 200mm Scheibe vorne 180mm hinten. Verbaut habe ich die T3V4

Da die Adapter von SRAM nicht passen möchte ich zu den Hope Adapter wechseln.

Daher die Frage, welche sind die passenden?

Ich vermute für vorne Adapter C. Und für hinten H. Passt das so?

Was mich etwas irritiert sind die Beschreibungen in folgendem Chart: Hope

Diese beiden Adapter seihen laut Hope für weniger verbreitete System gedacht? Ist das wirklich so, oder hab ich einfach nur die falschen Adapter rausgesucht?

Danke für die Hilfe!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Februar 2020)

Sind C und H nicht für 203mm Scheiben  und deswegen untypisch ?
L und M würde ich jetzt vorschlagen für 200 und 180mm ...


----------



## Sn1kk3r5 (28. Februar 2020)

Das könnte schon sein, allein ich weiß es nicht....

Mein Gedanke war: Da ich vorne einen +40mm fahre, müsste ich ohne Adapter PM 160 haben. Dann würde ich mit L nur auf 180mm kommen.
Da er wie ich das lese nur 20mm aufbaut. Beim hinteren habe ich einen +20mm bei einer 180er Scheibe, daher würde ich sagen auch PM 160 ohne Adapter, mit dem M Adapter müsste ich aber auf eine 200er Scheibe wechseln, zumindest nach meinem Verständnis.

Daher mein Hilfe Ruf.


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Februar 2020)

Davon ausgehend das du vorne und hinten PM160 hast macht der M Adapter vorne aus 160 ne 200 und der L Adapter hinten aus 160 ne 180 ... zumindest würd ich die so bestellen ;-)


----------



## Sn1kk3r5 (28. Februar 2020)

Oh je, da hab ich mich doch glatt durchs Alphabet irritieren lassen.
Du hast absolut recht! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. Februar 2020)

hast du diese Übersicht von Hope gesehen? https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/Brakemounts2019V2.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn1kk3r5 (28. Februar 2020)

...ja. Das ist die gleiche wie ich oben verlinkt habe. Danke!


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2020)

Ich dachte, dass ich hier am meisten Erfolg haben werde. Ich suche nach einer X2 Saw Bremsscheibe ohne Floating in 160mm. Hat da noch wer eine rumliegen? Im Netz finde ich sie nicht.


----------



## Diddo (10. März 2020)

Hast du mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angefragt ob die noch bei Hope bestellbar sind? Die Solid Discs für die V2 gab es soweit ich mich erinner auch nur auf Bestellung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angefragt ob die noch bei Hope bestellbar sind? Die Solid Discs für die V2 gab es soweit ich mich erinner auch nur auf Bestellung.


Muss ich mal machen. Meine 140er hatte ich ganz normal bei Bike24 gekauft.


----------



## RB_Toyride (16. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine gebrauchte Hope E4 geleistet, und möchte ihr jetzt vor der Saison nochmal etwas gutes tun. 

Dabei soll sie neue Dichtungen und Kolben bekommen. Wird also komplett demontiert, alle Dichtungen werden getauscht, und dann wird sie neu befüllt.
Nun bin ich jedoch etwas verwirrt, welches Dichtungskit ich für die Bremszange benötige. Ist das das Richtige?






						Komplettsatz Dichtungen Bremskörper HOPE E4 #HBSPC41:E4 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Komplettsatz Dichtungen Bremskörper HOPE E4 #HBSPC41:E4 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




oder eher dieses hier?






						Bremskörperdichtungen HOPE MONO M4 #HBSPC41:MM4 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Bremskörperdichtungen HOPE MONO M4 #HBSPC41:MM4 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Ich freue mich auf eine schnelle Antwort, damit die Saison bald starten kann. 

Greets M


----------



## Diddo (16. März 2020)

Naja, wenn es ne E4 ist, dann den Dichtungssatz für die E4.

Dokumentation und Ersatzteilnamen findest du hier: https://www.hopetech.com/product-documents/brakes/

Laut Explosionszeichnungen scheint es recht egal zu sein:
https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/2009Mono4-caliperexploded.pdf
https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/E4-Caliper-Exploded-view.pdf

Bei beiden brauchst du für nen neuen Aufbau
4x HBSP68
2x HBSP140
1x HBSP239
1x HBSP240

Und das bore cap tool


----------



## RB_Toyride (16. März 2020)

Hi, Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Scheint tatsächlich recht schnuppe zu sein.

Allerdings meinst du wohl:

*4* x HBSP68
*2* x HBSP140 

oder?


----------



## Diddo (16. März 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hi, Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Scheint tatsächlich recht schnuppe zu sein.
> 
> Allerdings meinst du wohl:
> 
> ...



Ups, stimmt. Hab es korrigiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. März 2020)

Habe gestern aufgeräumt. Braucht jemand zwei rote Deckel für die Tech 3 Hebel? Sind neu.


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Soo. Nachdem ich meine Bremsen nun rebuildet habe und alles wieder geschmeidig läuft, habe ich die Bremse wieder montiert und versucht das die Beläge zu zentrieren. 
Habe das ganze nach vielen Versuchen aufgegeben, da sie einfach nicht schleiffrei werden. 
Glaube die Scheibe hat vlt einen halben mm oder so schlag. Aber dass der Spalt so klein ist?
Hat da jemand einen Tipp, wie das besser funktioniert? Verzweifle allmählich. Überlege sogar schon, von den hope Scheiben wegzugehen, weil es allmählich nervt. 

Greets M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (5. April 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Soo. Nachdem ich meine Bremsen nun rebuildet habe und alles wieder geschmeidig läuft, habe ich die Bremse wieder montiert und versucht das die Beläge zu zentrieren.
> Habe das ganze nach vielen Versuchen aufgegeben, da sie einfach nicht schleiffrei werden.
> ...


hast du mal versucht die Scheibe mit einer Zange hinzubiegen?Jetzt wo deine Bremse ordentlich eingestellt ist wäre das vielleicht noch ein Ansatz.


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. April 2020)

Habe auch ein Tool dazu, aber egal, was ich mache, sobald ich dann die beläge zentriert habe und die Bremse einmal ziehe, schleift sie wieder.


----------



## ders (5. April 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Tool dazu, aber egal, was ich mache, sobald ich dann die beläge zentriert habe und die Bremse einmal ziehe, schleift sie wieder.


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich an dieser Stelle im Moment auch keinen Rat mehr. Zur Not dem Hope Support die Problematik schildern?!


----------



## Diddo (5. April 2020)

Übliche Frage: Wie hast du zentriert @marc_us?

Hast du die Dichtungen an den Kolben mit Silikonöl eingerieben? Gehen die Kolben gleichmäßig? Wenn die Scheibe einen Schlag hat, müsste sie zumindest kurzzeitig frei drehen können.


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. April 2020)

Zentriert wurde wie im hope video. Erst die zange zentriert, dann die beläge rangepumpt und mit nem Schraubenzieher eingestellt. 
Silikonöl ist drauf und alle kolben laufen seit dem neuzusammenbau geschmeidig. 
Die Scheibe schleift nicht durchgehend.


----------



## Diddo (5. April 2020)

Naja gut, dann viel Spaß beim richten der Scheibe. Steht der Sattel denn noch mittig über der Scheibe? Nicht dass der sich minimal gedreht hat beim Festschrauben.


----------



## bummel42 (5. April 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Zentriert wurde wie im hope video. Erst die zange zentriert, dann die beläge rangepumpt und mit nem Schraubenzieher eingestellt.
> Silikonöl ist drauf und alle kolben laufen seit dem neuzusammenbau geschmeidig.
> Die Scheibe schleift nicht durchgehend.


was heißt schleifen? 

macht leichte Geräusche, aber bremst das Rad nicht ab => egal
macht Geräusche und bremst das Rad ab => Scheibe richten oder genauer einstellen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> ... Die Scheibe schleift nicht durchgehend.


Wo ist denn da das Problem!?
Die Scheibe (welche überhaupt? Oder habe ich was überlesen?) mit'm Daumen in die richtige Richtung gebogen und gut ist's.

Edit: und ja, der Spalt ist so klein (wenn Du alles richtig mobilisiert hast).
So wollen wir's ja auch...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

Kann mir einer eine Quelle für einen einzelnen V4 Bremssattel in schwarz nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (9. April 2020)

Ich kenne für schwarz leider keine. Grundsätzlich ist die versorgung gerade schwierig, da hope wegen Corona ein paar Wochen geschlossen hat. Vieles ist daher gerade nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Diddo (9. April 2020)

@niconj Ich würde mal bei bc, gocycle und den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen anfragen.


----------



## ders (10. April 2020)

Ein Kumpel möchte seine V4 an ein anderes Rad bauen. Er hat die Goodridge Leitungen und Anschlüsse in Benutzung. Sollte man nach dem Abbau die Kupferdichtungen an den Bremspumpen wechseln, oder kann man diese Wiederverwenden?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel möchte seine V4 an ein anderes Rad bauen. Er hat die Goodridge Leitungen und Anschlüsse in Benutzung. Sollte man nach dem Abbau die Kupferdichtungen an den Bremspumpen wechseln, oder kann man diese Wiederverwenden?


Ausglühen und wieder verwenden.


----------



## ders (10. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ausglühen und wieder verwenden.


Danke. Als er die Frage stellte waren wir uns nicht sicher...


----------



## toben (11. April 2020)

Moin zusammen,

aufgrund aktueller Situation bekomme ich derzeit keine Kolben für meine E4, da hope die Schotten auch dicht gemacht hat.

Hat jemand ein bis zwei Kolben übrig und mag mir diese verkaufen? Dann kann ich meine Bremse wieder in Gang bringen und die Zeit zum Biken nutzen.

Sonnigen Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (11. April 2020)

Kauf doch einfach hier:








						HOPE Kolben für Mono M4 groß/Tech M4/V4 klein/E4 ab 2013, 6,50 €
					

HOPE Kolben für Mono M4 groß/Tech M4/V4 klein/E4 ab 2013 Originaler Kolben zum Austausch an Deinen Hope Bremssätteln  Durch die Reibflächen am Bremskolben i




					r2-bike.com
				




Oder hier: 





						Kolben HOPE TECH M4/09MM4/V4 SMALL/E4  # HBSP136 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Kolben HOPE TECH M4/09MM4/V4 SMALL/E4  # HBSP136 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Oder hier: 








						Phenolic Kolben HBSP136
					

Original Hope Phenolic Ersatzkolben. Bitte beachte, dieser Kolben ist je nach Bremssattelmodell der ''große'' oder ''kleine'' Kolben. großer Kolben für Hope: Tech 3 E4  Tech M4  Mono M4  M4 kleiner Kolben für Hope:...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## toben (11. April 2020)

Top, Dankeschön.
Habe mal bei r2 bestellt. BMO hatte ich schon probiert.


----------



## S-H-A (12. April 2020)

Ich hoffe Hope übersteht die Krise. Wäre sehr schade...


----------



## ders (12. April 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Hope übersteht die Krise. Wäre sehr schade...


Warum hast du die Bedenken?


----------



## DAKAY (12. April 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Bedenken?


Produktion und Versand ist zZ Eingestellt, Ausgangssperre in UK war bis Morgen angesetzt. 
Dann gibt es evtl. auch News von Hope wie es weiter geht.


----------



## ders (12. April 2020)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Produktion und Versand ist zZ Eingestellt, Ausgangssperre in UK war bis Morgen angesetzt.
> Dann gibt es evtl. auch News von Hope wie es weiter geht.


Das Hope die Produktion eingestellt hat wusste ich nicht. Dann Daumen drücken. Wobei ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, dass sie diese Krise nicht überleben.


----------



## DAKAY (12. April 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, dass sie diese Krise nicht überleben.


Das glaube ich eigentlich auch nicht. Aber klar ist, je länger sich das ganze zieht um so härter wird es für solch doch eher kleinen Firmen wie Hope. Die laufenden Kosten werden nicht unerheblich sein und es wäre schade wenn das Auswirkungen auf den Endpreis hätte.


----------



## damianfromhell (16. April 2020)

hope hat die Produktion zurück gefahren aber nicht vollkommen eingestellt. Habe da mit Robin drüber getelt


----------



## ma1208 (17. April 2020)

Braucht noch jemand eine X2 mit Race-Pumpe? Schwarz mit grünen Borecaps. Alternativ auch mit Tech Evo Hebeln, wenn's bevorzugt wird. Habe ich übrig. Ansonsten kommt's bald in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## bummel42 (17. April 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand eine X2 mit Race-Pumpe? Schwarz mit grünen Borecaps. Alternativ auch mit Tech Evo Hebeln, wenn's bevorzugt wird. Habe ich übrig. Ansonsten kommt's bald in den Bikemarkt.



ich schicke Dir eine PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (18. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> hope hat die Produktion zurück gefahren aber nicht vollkommen eingestellt. Habe da mit Robin drüber getelt




zufällig grad auf der Corona-Hinweis Site von R2-Bike folgendes Statement entdeckt: 



> *HOPE:*
> Das Unternehmen HOPE hat sich zum Schutz der Mitarbeiter entschlossen, die Produktion und den Versand einzustellen. HOPE behält sich vor, die Maßnahme bis zum 20. April 2020 aufrecht zu halten.



Mir ist jedenfalls auch aufgefallen, dass es aktuell schwierig ist an viele Hope Kleinteile zu kommen weil die ganzen Shops ausverkauft sind.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2020)

Jup Versand ja. Maschinen laufen aber zum Teil noch.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2020)

Mist achso nebenbei ich bin eigentlich echt zufrieden mit meiner E4 aaaaaber wenn das bike ne Woche steht und vorher mit Wasser geputzt wurde ist die bremse wie null Bremsleistung. Also als wenn Scheiben und Beläge neu wären. Muss sie dann sogesehen einmal einbremsen dann geht es langsam wieder. Hat da wer eine Lösung für? 
Fahre Hope metallische Beläge derzeit.


----------



## monsterlurchi (18. April 2020)

Ich habe die gesinterten Beläge leider als Ersatz im Letzten Urlaub, bevor die Krise uns ereilt hat, dabei gehabt und auch getauscht. Bremsleistung ne Katastrophe. Die Organischen sind für mich nach wie vor die Beläge der Wahl.

Auch nach dem nass sauber machen gibt's keine Probleme.


----------



## ma1208 (18. April 2020)

Die originalen Sinter haben bei mir richtig gerostet. Ich fahre nur noch Trickstuff Power und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2020)

Hm merkwürdig alles. Meine V4 am Dh ist da deutlich unempfindlicher. Gut die hat auch deutlich mehr Dampf. Eventl werde ich über kurz oder lang upgraden auf die V4 am Enduro


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> ... aaaaaber wenn das bike ne Woche steht und vorher mit Wasser geputzt wurde ist die bremse wie null Bremsleistung. ...


Nach'm Waschen kurz trocken bremsen?
Nimmst Du Reiniger? Ggf. dann die Scheibe sehr gut abwässern.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2020)

Mucoff. Aber ja des mit dem Trocken Bremsen ist ne gute Idee. Macht nebenbei keinen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Reiniger. Bei 90kg vllt aber echt ne Überlegung wert mit der V4. Den kann die E4 ans Hardtail  da ist nur so ne schnöde XT dran


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. April 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Mucoff. Aber ja des mit dem Trocken Bremsen ist ne gute Idee. Macht nebenbei keinen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Reiniger. Bei 90kg vllt aber echt ne Überlegung wert mit der V4. Den kann die E4 ans Hardtail  da ist nur so ne schnöde XT dran


Hab vorne V4 und hinten E4 jew. mit den gesinterten Belägen: wenn man nach'm Reiniger (ich nehme den billigen Polo-Motorradreiniger) nicht vernünftig wässert, bremsen die auch mau.
Gut gewässert dafür umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2020)

Hm hat sonst mal wer beläge von Galfer getestet? Also gerade die grünen?


----------



## Homer4 (26. April 2020)

Ich möchte meine Tech3 E4 in Orange gegen Silber oder Schwarz tauschen.
Bremsscheiben vorhanden.





						Scheibenbremsen: 898 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 898 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Guten Morgen,

kurze Frage: Gebrauchte Hope Tech 3 V4 bei meinem Sohn ans Rad geschraubt. Hintere Bremse war, aufgrund Rückbau, auf, d.h. wir müssen entlüften. Dies habe ich nun, nach Recherche gemacht, bekomme aber keinen Druckpunkt hin. System scheint dicht zu sein, es kommen aber ständig und wiederholt bläschen aus der Leitung am Sattel.

Was ich erlesen habe:


Sattel mal abbauen und "baumeln" lassen?
Es könnte Luft/ ein Luftsack im Sattel bzw. in der Leitung sein? Sattel mal öffnen?

Wir haben das originale Hope-Kit zum Entlüften, was könnte man zum Test versuchen?

Danke und Grüße
Markus


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kurze Frage: Gebrauchte Hope Tech 3 V4 bei meinem Sohn ans Rad geschraubt. Hintere Bremse war, aufgrund Rückbau, auf, d.h. wir müssen entlüften. Dies habe ich nun, nach Recherche gemacht, bekomme aber keinen Druckpunkt hin. System scheint dicht zu sein, es kommen aber ständig und wiederholt bläschen aus der Leitung am Sattel.
> 
> ...


Gibt nix, was einfacher zu entlüften ist wie eine Hope:
-Deckel AGB auf
-DOT rein
-pumpen
-Hebel halten
-Entlüftungsschraube am Bremssattel auf
-wieder zu
-wiederholen
Fertig

Das mit dem Baumeln lassen ist was für Ölbremsen.


----------



## Muckal (27. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gibt nix, was einfacher zu entlüften ist wie eine Hope:
> -Deckel AGB auf
> -DOT rein
> -pumpen
> ...



Beim Entlüften fehlt noch: Kolben vollständig zurück drücken.

Erklär doch bitte mal das mit dem Baumeln und den Ölbremsen, danke.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gibt nix, was einfacher zu entlüften ist wie eine Hope:
> -Deckel AGB auf
> -DOT rein
> -pumpen
> ...




Danke. So wie ich oben geschrieben habe haben wir das bereits mehrfach so gemacht! Dennoch: Keinen Druckpunkt, Kolben kommen raus, anscheinend nicht weit genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Beim Entlüften fehlt noch: Kolben vollständig zurück drücken.



Haben wir gemacht, nach dem Zusammenbau kommen diese nun anscheinend nicht weit genug raus ?!


----------



## Muckal (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Haben wir gemacht, nach dem Zusammenbau kommen diese nun anscheinend nicht weit genug raus ?!



Hast du die Bremszange auch nach Anleitung zentriert?
Bewegen sich alle Kolben halbwegs gleichmäßig?


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Ich habe sie nach dem Ausbau der Beläge mit einem Tool zurück in Grundstellung gedrückt.
Kolben beweben sich gleichmäßig.

Habe gerade die Beläge noch einmal ausgebaut. Wenn ich den Bremshebel ziehe kommen die Kolben wenige Millimeter raus, wenn ich los lasse gehen sie ein Stück wieder rein. Pumpen verändert nichts!

Bremszange ist zentriert, d.h. ich hatte sie ausgerichtet vorher.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Danke. So wie ich oben geschrieben habe haben wir das bereits mehrfach so gemacht! Dennoch: Keinen Druckpunkt, Kolben kommen raus, anscheinend nicht weit genug!


Kommt unten den DOT raus wenn Du die Entlüftungsschraube aufschraubst und den Hebel drückst?
Btw. erst unten zuschrauben, dann Hebel loslassen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> .., Erklär doch bitte mal das mit dem Baumeln und den Ölbremsen, danke.


Ein weiterer Konstruktionsfehler. 
Bei den Hope dagegen ist die Entlüftungsschraube an der richtigen Stellen.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

ja, sicher - es kommt DOT raus, immer wieder mit Luftbläschen vermischt... Das ganze Schema nun 3mal druchgeführt. Natürlich auch erst Schraube zu und dann Hebel los lassen, sonst muss es ja von neuem los gehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> ja, sicher - es kommt DOT raus, immer wieder mit Luftbläschen vermischt... Das ganze Schema nun 3mal druchgeführt. Natürlich auch erst Schraube zu und dann Hebel los lassen, sonst muss es ja von neuem los gehen.


Dann solltest Du beim Entlüften einen Druckpunkt haben. Weitermachen. Bist auf'm richtigen Weg.
Arbeitest Du mit Bleedblock? Und hast mit Belägen keinen Druckpunkt? Dann SuFu mit 'Zange ausrichten' füttern.


----------



## Muckal (27. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Konstruktionsfehler.
> Bei den Hope dagegen ist die Entlüftungsschraube an der richtigen Stellen.



Alles klar.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du beim Entlüften einen Druckpunkt haben. Weitermachen. Bist auf'm richtigen Weg.
> Arbeitest Du mit Bleedblock? Und hast mit Belägen keinen Druckpunkt? Dann SuFu mit 'Zange ausrichten' füttern.



Ich habe ein festes Stück Holz (Multiplex) zwischen die Kolben gesteckt. Habe den Sattel jetzt abgemacht und versuche es weiter. Mit Belägen habe ich 0 Druckpunkt. Kolben kommen minimal raus, das war es dann. Auch "pumpen" bringt es die Kolben nicht näher an die Beläge...?!

Zum Ausrichten werde ich nachher die Suche bemühen danke.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. April 2020)

Druckpunkt ganz raus gedreht am hebel und hebelweite weit genug weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Das habe ich vorbereitend gemacht um max. Hebelweg zu haben....

Ich habe gerade alles nochmal gemacht, diesmal den Sattel nach unten "hängend". 3 Behälter (Hope-Tool)  durchgejagt, immer wieder bläschen. Kolben sind max. auseinander und mit Holz gesichert.

Jetzt wollte ich wieder zusammen bauen, Beläge rein usw...

Dann sollte ich pumpen können, die Kolben kommen Stück für Stück weiter raus bis sie an den Belägen sitzen, dann sollte "widerstand" kommen, d.h. Druckpunkt?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> ...
> Dann sollte ich pumpen können, die Kolben kommen Stück für Stück weiter raus bis sie an den Belägen sitzen, dann sollte "widerstand" kommen, d.h. Druckpunkt?


Jup, diesen Widerstand am Hebel nennt man dann Druckpunkt.

Und wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: 
nix gut ausgerichtet, nix gut Druckpunkt!


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jup, diesen Widerstand am Hebel nennt man dann Druckpunkt.
> 
> Und wie schon weiter oben geschrieben:
> nix gut ausgerichtet, nix gut Druckpunkt!



Daher steht "Widerstand" in Anführungszeichen   

Ich habe nun alles komplettiert und habe nun einen Druckpunkt. Zwar sehr spät aber er ist da. Das kann jetzt an dem nagelneuen DOT gelegen haben (das andere war etwas älter und geöffnet) oder aber an den nach unten gerichteten Sattel.... 

Beim Zusammenbau habe ich Sattel/ Scheibe gefluchtet, gem. Vorgabe wenn das gemeint ist.

Ich mache das Ganze jetzt noch einmal mit angebauten Sattel und hoffe auf weitere Verbesserung!

Danke für den Support!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> ... gem. Vorgabe ...


Welche Vorgabe? Wenn Du es richtig machst (Anleitung mehrfach in diesem Thread) hättest Du jetzt Druckpunkt.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Du meinst die Spaltkontrolle? Ist natürlich final dann so gemacht, hatte ich ja geschrieben. Ich bin zumindest einen Schritt weiter und die Kiste bremst einigermaßen. Muss das Ganze dann sicher noch 2-3 mal machen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> ... Ist natürlich final dann so gemacht, hatte ich ja geschrieben. ...


Wo hattest Du das geschrieben?


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Beim Zusammenbau habe ich Sattel/ Scheibe gefluchtet, gem. Vorgabe wenn das gemeint ist.



Da.

Das ist irgendwie genau wie das mit dem "Widerstand" (Achtung da sind Gänsefüßchen   ),Du scheinst bewusst nur das lesen zu wollen (oder auch nicht?!) was Du möchtest. Schade eigentlich, Deine Beiträge sind generell immer sehr dienlich...

Nur als Denkanstoß.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Da. ...


Hattest Du nicht. Nur das Du es gemacht hast.


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welche Vorgabe? ...


...blieb unbeantwortet.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. April 2020)

Du hast recht....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Du hast recht....?


Der rote Faden in meinem Leben...


----------



## RB_Toyride (8. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen, 

nachdem ich bei meiner Tech 3 E4 alle Dichtungen getauscht hatte, fühlte sie sich jetzt wieder an wie neu. 
Nachdem ich am We eine Tour mit recht steiler und langer DH Passage gefahren bin, bei der die Bremse schon arg belastet wurde, habe ich das Problem, dass der Hebel der HR Bremse, wenn er gezogen wurde, nur sehr langsam wieder zurück in den Ausgangszustand kommt. Woran kann das denn liegen und wie behebe ich das Problem am besten?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe und Tipps, 

Greet M


----------



## Impact (14. Mai 2020)




----------



## S-H-A (14. Mai 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1042693


Sehr fein. Bin mit meiner auch mehr als zufrieden. Hoffe das wir noch lange Ersatzteile beziehen können. Aber Hope scheint wieder auf kleiner Flamme zu produzieren... Hoffe das zum Sommer wieder alles verfügbar ist. Dann kommt noch eine V4 für's Bronson.


----------



## Impact (14. Mai 2020)

Ich kann dir mitteilen das Hope im März seine Produktion komplett heruntergefahren hat, und seit her nur mit minimalst Besetzung kleinere Ersatzteile versendet hat. Zu Ende April bzw. Anfang Mai haben sie die Produktion in kleinerer Charge wieder hochgefahren, aber bedienen erst ellen lange Vorbestelllisten. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb u.a. deren Teile wie Narben, Bremsen, also alles andere als Bore Caps usw. immer noch so schlecht auf den Markt zu bekommen sind. Ende April habe ich echt Glück gehabt die letzten Stücke an Umbaukits in Blau für die V4 zu bekommen. Mein LRS Bauer wartet z.B. seit bald nen Monat auf Hope Narben. Dennoch habe ich mittlerweile alles an Einzelkomponenten für das neue Bike bekommen, bis auf den LRS. Darunter auch Hope Kurbelsystem und Kettenblatt.


----------



## S-H-A (15. Mai 2020)

Wie es auf der HP stand/steht. Laufräder bauen die erstmal gar nicht mehr. Hab mich noch mit Eratzteilen wie diversen Lagern und Kettenblättern für die Evo eingedeckt. Auch ein paar Kleinteile für die V4 hab ich hier. Bis zum Herbst wird es reichen;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (15. Mai 2020)

Die Dinger halten ja auch. Ich hab schon am dritten Bike die Hope Brems+Nabe Kombination. Da habe ich wenig bis keine Effekte. Einmal zum laufen gebracht muss ich da bis auf das Verschleissteil "Beläge", oder ich hab nen groben Schnitzer verbaut, Bremshebel verbogen über viele Jahre nie etwas verändern. Selbst die V4 Stealth Tech2 Evo am DH tut dort seit bald 8 Jahren unverändert ihren Dienst, und die Evo Pro 2 Naben haben gar schon den 2 LRS überlebt und werden immer wieder neu eingespeicht. Und das DH hat schon eine Menge erlebt  Das will was heissen. Jetzt am neuen Super Enduro brauchte ich halt mehr Teile weil der Komplettaufbau aus mehr als nur dem üblichen bestand


----------



## CasterTroy (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

trotz mehrfachem Ausrichtens haben wir auf beiden Bremsen ein ständiges, sehr hohes Quitschen. Wir haben schon die Beläge entgratet, die Scheiben waren neu, also auch Öl- und fettfrei. Hat jemand Abhilfe? Alternative wären andere Beläge (mal zu testen), welche empfehlen sich da?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## S-H-A (16. Mai 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> trotz mehrfachem Ausrichtens haben wir auf beiden Bremsen ein ständiges, sehr hohes Quitschen. Wir haben schon die Beläge entgratet, die Scheiben waren neu, also auch Öl- und fettfrei. Hat jemand Abhilfe? Alternative wären andere Beläge (mal zu testen), welche empfehlen sich da?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Auch neue Scheiben müssen gereinigt werden. Gescheit und geduldig eingebremst? Sinterbeläge quietschen, organische Beläge rubbeln gerne, wenn unzureichend eingebremst wurde.


----------



## Impact (16. Mai 2020)

Ich hab seit eh und je eher den Eindruck, umso dreckiger die Bremse (mit Ausnahme der Teil am Lenker), desto besser funktioniert sie


----------



## CasterTroy (17. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

wir hatten die Scheiben vor dem ersten Einbau gesäubert mit einem Tuch, aber ohne Mittelchen oder dergleichen. Vielleicht liegt dort der Fehler. Eingebremst sollte der Junior sie haben, sind nun seit einigen Wochen verbaut und wurden in Winterberg auch schon eingesetzt. Überhitzt bzw. ausgehärtet sollten sie, aufgrund seines geringen Gewichtes, eher nicht sein. Dann werde ich die heute noch einmal ausbauen, die Scheiben mit etwas Spüli reinigen und die Bremsbeläge säubern.

Dennoch die Frage, lohnt sich mal eine Alternative zu den originalen Belägen auszuprobieren?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## ma1208 (17. Mai 2020)

Ich bin nach einigen Tests vor einiger Zeit bei Trickstuff power gelandet und da geblieben. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## domdom338 (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, hoffe bin hier richtig. Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Matchmarker von Tech 3 auf Sram über?


----------



## Altiplano (19. Mai 2020)

domdom338 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, hoffe bin hier richtig. Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Matchmarker von Tech 3 auf Sram über?


Müsste noch einen habe für die rechte Seite - muss aber noch im Keller prüfen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Mai 2020)

Falls jemanden auch der große Leerweg von der V4 etwas stört, dem kann man Abhilfe schaffen.
Habe die Bremsbelagsfedern entfernt & in die Bremskolben 10x2mm Magnete eingeklebt. Seitdem ist der Leerweg deutlich geringer, dadurch dass das Lüftungsspiel am Bremssattel geringer wird. Fahre die V4 mit 225mm Hope Bremsscheiben, bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

Leerweg hast Du, weil Du nicht richtig ausgerichtet und zentriert hast. 

Es sollte möglichst wenig Temperatur in die Bremse kommen. Daher sind die Bremskolben so ausgelegt, dass diese thermisch isolieren.
Die von Dir verbauten Magnete sind sehr gute Wärmeleiter und bringen möglicherweise mehr Temperatur in die Bremse. Dazu dehnen sich die Magnete bei Hitze anders aus als die Bremskolben. Schaffen die Kolben das ohne zu reissen/klemmen? Temperaturfester Kleber?

Summasumarum: zu viele Unbekannte, ich würde es nicht so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (20. Mai 2020)

Das Lüftspiel wird doch hauptsächlich durch die Quadringe (und z.T. Geberkolben) vorgegeben ? Der Einfluss der Feder zwischen den Belägen geht doch dabei komplett gegen Null ??‍♂️
Oder wie stark sind die Federn aktuell bei Hope?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Das Lüftspiel wird doch hauptsächlich durch die Quadringe (und z.T. Geberkolben) vorgegeben ? Der Einfluss der Feder zwischen den Belägen geht doch dabei komplett gegen Null ...


Völlig richtig!
Lösung passt halt nicht zum Problem...


----------



## S-H-A (20. Mai 2020)

Die schöne Bremse?


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Mai 2020)

Ihr könnt ja viel spekulieren, doch meine Erfahrung sagt halt was anderes.
Anscheinend bilden meine Quadringe so wenig Reibung aus, dass die Belagsfeder die Kolben weiter zurückdrückt.
Bin mit der Bremsmodifikation seit 4 Monaten unterwegs am Downhill Bike & bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Mai 2020)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja viel spekulieren, doch meine Erfahrung sagt halt was anderes.
> Anscheinend bilden meine Quadringe so wenig Reibung aus, dass die Belagsfeder die Kolben weiter zurückdrückt.
> Bin mit der Bremsmodifikation seit 4 Monaten unterwegs am Downhill Bike & bisher keine Probleme.



Die Belaghaltefeder drückt im Leben nicht die Kolben zurück. Jetzt wird es albern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja viel spekulieren, doch meine Erfahrung sagt halt was anderes.
> Anscheinend bilden meine Quadringe so wenig Reibung aus, dass die Belagsfeder die Kolben weiter zurückdrückt. ...


Jetzt stehst aber knietief im Schmarrn: je weniger Reibung der Quadringe, desto weniger Leerweg (Stichwort Kolben mobilisieren!).
Dein Leerweg kommt von der nicht ausgerichteten Bremse! Guckst Du Bild 1 von Dir: Bremse steht nicht mittig über der Scheibe.


liteville901 schrieb:


> ... Bin mit der Bremsmodifikation seit 4 Monaten unterwegs am Downhill Bike & bisher keine Probleme.


Ja, ja, der hundertjährige Raucher...


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Mai 2020)

Ich berichte nur von dem, was ich bemerke.
Wenn ihr es selbst nicht ausprobiert habt, könnt ihr keine fundierte Aussage dazu bilden, sondern nur das, was halt so allgemein behauptet wird.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Mai 2020)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Ich berichte nur von dem, was ich bemerke.
> Wenn ihr es selbst nicht ausprobiert habt, könnt ihr keine fundierte Aussage dazu bilden, sondern nur das, was halt so allgemein behauptet wird.


Die Physik setzt du aber nicht außer Kraft. Völlig hanebüchen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Physik setzt du aber nicht außer Kraft. Völlig hanebüchen.


Hak's ab. Wir sind ja nicht im Magura-Thread...hier wird's schon niemand nachbasteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Mai 2020)

Ihr könnt es gerne ausprobieren, indem man nur die Belagsfeder entfernt, dann klappern halt die Beläge, während der Fahrt.
Dann braucht ihr keine Bedenken wegen dem Magneten haben.
Naja ich habe nie behauptet, die Physik außer kraft zu setzen, denke aber niemand von den hier anwesenden, hat jemals sich die Mühe gemacht Federkonstanten von Belagsfedern oder den Reibungskoeffizienten zwischen Quadring & Bremskolben zu messen, bzw. auch Einflüsse wie thermische & mechanische zu bedenken.
Hätte ich es nicht ausprobiert, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch behaupten, dass die Belagsfeder keinerlei Auswirkung auf das Lüftungsspiel hat, aber manchmal sind halt Berechnungen nicht alles & am Ende bleibt nur der Versuch in der Praxis. Ideale Bedingungen sind halt selten reale Bedingungen.
Es sollte eigentlich nur als Anregung dienen, mal etwas über den Tellerrand zu schauen, dass das hier auf so wenig Interesse stößt, hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

Dann: welche Werte hast Du gemessen? 

Im Ernst: richtig ausgerichtet und zentriert und Du kannst Dir Deinen Magnetzauber sparen.

Aber egal: Du bist überzeugt, dass ausgerechnet Deine Feder zu stark und die Quadringe an genau Deiner Bremse zu weich sind. 

BTT


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Mai 2020)

Habe ich nie behauptet, irgendwelche Werte gemessen zu haben im Gegensatz zu den hier Anwesenden, die was von Physik & thermischer Leitfähigkeit ansprechen, ohne die Werte zu wissen. 
Im Ernst, wieso weißt du es besser?
Bist du schon ohne Belagsfeder gefahren & konntest keinen Unterschied feststellen, bei genau dieser Bremse?
Das Magura ebenfalls Magnete einsetzt & die nur zur Fixierung der Beläge dienen, sodass diese nicht klappern ist dir bewusst?
Anscheinend ja nicht, wenn du sowas als Zauber betrachtest.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Mai 2020)

Mal was anderes. Hat wer Infos wie es bei Hope aktuell aussieht? Außer das, dass auf der HP steht. Wird produziert? Oder wird nur das Lager versendet?  
Will mir die V4 nun auch ans Santa packen, mag die Bremse. Und mich in dem Zuge mit Ersatzteilen für beide Sätze eindecken, doch bei den Händlern meines Vertrauens ist nix lieferbar. Anfragen laufen überall ins Leere. Auch bei Hope selbst, was mich schon ein wenig ärgert, zumal ich noch eine technische Frage über ein leichtes "hakeln" im Geber hatte.


----------



## ma1208 (20. Mai 2020)

Genaue Infos habe ich nicht, aber soweit ich das aus der Presse entnehme brennt in UK schon noch der Baum, da wird Hope nur gut daran tun seine Mitarbeiter weiter zu schützen. Da sollten wir uns in Geduld üben, auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## DAKAY (20. Mai 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dein Leerweg kommt von der nicht ausgerichteten Bremse! Guckst Du Bild 1 von Dir: Bremse steht nicht mittig über der Scheibe.


Wo genau siehst du das auf dem Bild? Könnte es nicht sein dass das Foto täuscht, weil es nicht exakt zentral über der Scheibe geknipst wurde?Die Kerbe auf dem Bremskörper sollte doch auch in der Mitte sein und liegt mMn. genau über der Scheibe.
Frage nicht der Diskussion wegen, sondern weil es mich interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wo genau siehst du das auf dem Bild? Könnte es nicht sein dass das Foto täuscht, weil es nicht exakt zentral über der Scheibe geknipst wurde?Die Kerbe auf dem Bremskörper sollte doch auch in der Mitte sein und liegt mMn. genau über der Scheibe.
> Frage nicht der Diskussion wegen, sondern weil es mich interessiert.


Bild 1, am oberen Ende der Bremse, dort, wo die Scheibe durch die Bremse läuft.



Wenn Du die Bremse kennst, weisst, dass der Freiraum rechts der Scheibe viel grösser ist als er bei einer korrekt ausgerichteten Bremse.


----------



## DAKAY (20. Mai 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bild 1, am oberen Ende der Bremse, dort, wo die Scheibe durch die Bremse läuft.
> Wenn Du die Bremse kennst, weisst, dass der Freiraum rechts der Scheibe viel grösser ist als er bei einer korrekt ausgerichteten Bremse.


Danke, danach richte ich auch aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das hier durch die Perspektive nicht täuscht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Danke, danach richte ich auch aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das hier durch die Perspektive nicht täuscht.


Gerade bei dieser Perspektive (hier: nicht senkrecht sondern leicht von schräg) verzerrt's eigentlich zu Gunsten einer angeblich mittigen Ausrichtung.
Senkrecht fotografiert würde man noch besser sehen, das die Scheibe nicht in der Mitte der Bremse läuft.

Edit: meiner Aussage, dass nicht richtig ausgerichtet ist wurde ja auch nicht widersprochen. Wieso wohl nicht!?


----------



## S-H-A (20. Mai 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Genaue Infos habe ich nicht, aber soweit ich das aus der Presse entnehme brennt in UK schon noch der Baum, da wird Hope nur gut daran tun seine Mitarbeiter weiter zu schützen. Da sollten wir uns in Geduld üben, auch wenn es schwer fällt.


Naja, es wird schon gearbeitet, nur was ist die Frage...


----------



## bobbycar (20. Mai 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bild 1, am oberen Ende der Bremse, dort, wo die Scheibe durch die Bremse läuft.
> Anhang anzeigen 1047148
> Wenn Du die Bremse kennst, weisst, dass der Freiraum rechts der Scheibe viel grösser ist als er bei einer korrekt ausgerichteten Bremse.


Zeit, endlich mal zum Augenarzt zu gehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Zeit, endlich mal zum Augenarzt zu gehen.


Jup, mach das!


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Mai 2020)

Habe ich jemanls behauptet, dass auf dem Bild der Bremssattel korrekt zur Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet sei bzw. überhaupt festgezogen?
Das Bild sollte jediglich den montieren Zustand ohne Belagsfeder zeigen.


----------



## Impact (20. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Hat wer Infos wie es bei Hope aktuell aussieht? Außer das, dass auf der HP steht. Wird produziert? Oder wird nur das Lager versendet?
> Will mir die V4 nun auch ans Santa packen, mag die Bremse. Und mich in dem Zuge mit Ersatzteilen für beide Sätze eindecken, doch bei den Händlern meines Vertrauens ist nix lieferbar. Anfragen laufen überall ins Leere. Auch bei Hope selbst, was mich schon ein wenig ärgert, zumal ich noch eine technische Frage über ein leichtes "hakeln" im Geber hatte.



Ich kann zu meinen Aussagen von Seite 129 heute noch aktuell hinzufügen, das mein LRS vom LRS Bauer meines vertrauens nun auch am Freitag ankommen wird. Es hat jetzt fast ein Monat gedauert von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Es hat alles auf die Hope Naben in Orange gewartet. 

Vor etwas über einer Woche habe ich von kleinst Händler relativ schnell ein V4 vorne/hinten set, Hope Kurbel, Hope Kettenblatt usw. geliefert bekommen. Das da nix geht würde ich so nicht bestätigen wollen.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Mai 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich kann zu meinen Aussagen von Seite 129 heute noch aktuell hinzufügen, das mein LRS vom LRS Bauer meines vertrauens nun auch am Freitag ankommen wird. Es hat jetzt fast ein Monat gedauert von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Es hat alles auf die Hope Naben in Orange gewartet.
> 
> Vor etwas über einer Woche habe ich von kleinst Händler relativ schnell ein V4 vorne/hinten set, Hope Kurbel, Hope Kettenblatt usw. geliefert bekommen. Das da nix geht würde ich so nicht bestätigen wollen.



Noch viel Lagerware. Bike24 z.B. hat noch einige Hope Pro4. Eilt nicht. Hab ja grad was neu aufgebaut, ginge nur um's 2.Bike. 
Hope Kettenblätter hab ich auch noch eines im Rückstand, soll Ende Juni kommen.


----------



## Impact (20. Mai 2020)

Nein keines der Hope Produkte war Lagerware. Weder beim LRS Bauer, noch beim kleinst Händler. Kam alles direkt aus dem UK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Nein keines der Hope Produkte war Lagerware. Weder beim LRS Bauer, noch beim kleinst Händler. Kam alles direkt aus dem UK.


Das wäre ja schön. Leg mir jetzt erstmal ein paar Ersatzteile auf Lager, und dann im Sommer frimmel ich die 2te V4 an's Fully.


----------



## bummel42 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich bin dieses Jahr im Ambassador Programm und habe vor 5-6 Wochen das letzte Mal Kontakt gehabt. 
Momentan ist keiner zu erreichen...


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr im Ambassador Programm und habe vor 5-6 Wochen das letzte Mal Kontakt gehabt.
> Momentan ist keiner zu erreichen...


Jo, außer das sie sporadisch versenden, bekommt man nix mit. Geht ja auch nicht darum ein paar Wochen zu warten, scheißegal, sondern das ich hoffe das solche "kleinen" Firmen wie Hope diese Krise gut überstehen.


----------



## bobbycar (21. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jo, außer das sie sporadisch versenden, bekommt man nix mit. Geht ja auch nicht darum ein paar Wochen zu warten, scheißegal, sondern das ich hoffe das solche "kleinen" Firmen wie Hope diese Krise gut überstehen.


Kleine Firma? Naja.


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Kleine Firma? Naja.


120 Mann, also ja, klein.


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

Hab nette Hilfestellung aus UK bekommen. Sind da tatsächlich noch erreichbar. Großes Lob. Bestätigt meine Entscheidung letzten Winter, das gesamte Portfolio ans Bike zu bauen. Ans Fully kommt nun auch definitiv die V4.


----------



## bobbycar (22. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> 120 Mann, also ja, klein.


Irgendwie definierst Du den Begriff auf seltsame Art.


----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Irgendwie definierst Du den Begriff auf seltsame Art.


120 Mitarbeiter, ein Produktionsgebäude. Findest du das groß? Ich finde es symphatisch überschaubar. Ich bin bei einer mittelgroßen Firma angestellt, 1400 MA. Arbeite aktuell für eine große Firma, 100.000 Mitarbeiter. Aber nun genug OT.


----------



## EndURisk (24. Mai 2020)

Moin moin, 

ich fahre seit 2015 die Tech 3 E4 und bin, seit  mir ein guter Freund vor einigen Jahren in Saalbach gezeigt hat, wie man denn richtig bremst (z.B. ohne, dass die Scheiben hoffnungslos überhitzen...), super happy. Schöner Druckpunkt, gute Leistung und nie einen defekt o.ä. gehabt.

Nun baue ich mir einen neuen Rahmen auf, wo eine neue Bremse her muss, die auch ins Farbkonzept passt. Dachte da nun an die V4 mit Stahlflexleitungen und habe dazu eine Frage. Ich hatte die V4 mit Stahlflexleitungen zwischendurch ~2 Jahre am DH-Bike bis ich dieses verkauft habe. Da war der Druckpunkt vorne top und hinten deutlich weicher. Nicht ansatzweise ein Vergleich zu vorne oder der E4. Es war auch nahezu unmöglich das Hinterrad  zum Blockieren zu bekommen, wenn ich das mal getestet habe. Ich habe mich irgendwann dran gewöhnt aber ideal war das nicht. Hatte sie letztendlich auch 2 mal vom Fachmann entlüften lassen, ohne, dass es wirklich besser wurde. Aussage war am Ende, dass sich der deutlich  Druckpunkt aus der Leitungslänge und dem Material ergibt und man da nichts machen könne.

Wie sind denn hier die Meinungen der Experten? Hatte ich einfach nur Pech? Denn einen minimal weicheren Druckpunkt hinten aufgrund der Leitungslänge würde ich ja noch einsehen, aber gerade Stahlflexleitungen sollen doch eigentlich thermisch stabiler sein und sich weniger Ausdehnen. Stehe ich irgendwo auf dem Schlauch? Glaube ich brauche nur mal wen, der mir deutlich die Meinung sagt und sagt, dass meine Zweifel aufgrund der einen Erfahrung Humbug sind. ?

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2020)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich fahre seit 2015 die Tech 3 E4 und bin, seit  mir ein guter Freund vor einigen Jahren in Saalbach gezeigt hat, wie man denn richtig bremst (z.B. ohne, dass die Scheiben hoffnungslos überhitzen...), super happy. Schöner Druckpunkt, gute Leistung und nie einen defekt o.ä. gehabt.
> 
> ...



Da war halt Luft drin   habe zwei V4s, ein Mal Stahlflex, ein Mal Kunststoff. Stahlflex ist härter vom Druckpunkt.


----------



## senkaeugen (24. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Stahlflex ist härter vom Druckpunkt.



Genau das ist ja auch der Vorteil von dem Zeugs ?


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja auch der Vorteil von dem Zeugs ?



Achsooo   

Ich muss sagen, dass ich das aber auch nur im direkten Vergleich merke. Kunststoff reicht für mich auch locker aus. Es gibt ja schließlich sogar Leute, die fahren Mahura Bremsen, die sich anfühlen wie eine Aneinanderreihung von Squashbällen


----------



## EndURisk (24. Mai 2020)

Danke, dann ist es also tatsächlich so, wie ich es mir gedacht und erhofft habe. Ihr seid super! ?


----------



## senkaeugen (24. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> die sich anfühlen wie eine Aneinanderreihung von Squashbällen



Ja kenne das Gefühl, von den Mono 6, V2 und Tech3V4 ?


----------



## S-H-A (24. Mai 2020)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich fahre seit 2015 die Tech 3 E4 und bin, seit  mir ein guter Freund vor einigen Jahren in Saalbach gezeigt hat, wie man denn richtig bremst (z.B. ohne, dass die Scheiben hoffnungslos überhitzen...), super happy. Schöner Druckpunkt, gute Leistung und nie einen defekt o.ä. gehabt.
> 
> ...



Da waren mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlickeit die Kolben schlecht mobilisiert. Wenn die Kolben ungleich kommen, ergibt sich ein weicher und schwammiger Druckpunkt. Ist bei jeder Bremse so, bei Hope aber, warum auch immer, besonders deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2020)

Ich kann seit gerade eben auch sagen, dass die Kunststoffleitung doch recht viel aushält wenn man sie zwischen Baum und Funn Funnduro Vorbau zwickt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Mai 2020)

@EndURisk der Unterschied im Druckpunkt bei stahlummantelten Leitungen (sog. Stahlflex) und Leitungen ohne ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Ich fahre beide und bei mir ist es so (bla, bla...der Druckträger ist halt bei einem Kunststoff, beim anderen eine PTFE-Leitung. Stahlgewebe ist der mechanische Schutz).

Das Du hinten keinen vernünftigen Druckpunkt hattest, liegt sicher nicht an Luft im System sondern an einer nicht richtig ausgerichteten und zentrierten Bremse (wurde hier bereits mehrfach und ausführlich erklärt). Beim Ausrichten ist die Hope eine Diva, aber richtig gemacht, hast Du Deinen Druckpunkt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Don_Mazzelioni (25. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mal einen Kolben der bei ner E4 schlecht lief. Nachdem jegliche Mobilisierung nicht half, hab ich ihn mal komplett zerlegt und ein kleines Stück Papier darin gefunden. Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich bis dato nie wieder Probleme mit der Bremse.


----------



## EndURisk (26. Mai 2020)

Moin, 

was ihr da sagt kann durchaus sein. Insbesondere das Mobilisieren der Kolben hat an der E4 mal etwas Liebe gebraucht, aber sie läuft insgesamt so problemlos, dass ich da gar nicht mehr dran gedacht habe. Habe gar nicht dran gedacht, dass das, wie  auch das Ausrichten, hier auch relevant ist. Top, danke!


----------



## Mat203 (1. Juni 2020)

Servus zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte für die Hope E4/X2 im Vergleich zwischen Trickstuff Dächle HD/UL und Hope Floating gesammelt ? Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, ob die Dächle aufgrund der größeren Dicke weniger anfällig gegenüber Seitenschlag ist (sprich einfacher schleiffrei zu bekommen ist) und ob sich der nach optischem Eindruck massivere Reibring (Dächle HD) in Kombination mit seiner Lochung positiv bemerkbar macht.


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juni 2020)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte für die Hope E4/X2 im Vergleich zwischen Trickstuff Dächle HD/UL und Hope Floating gesammelt ? Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, ob die Dächle aufgrund der größeren Dicke weniger anfällig gegenüber Seitenschlag ist (sprich einfacher schleiffrei zu bekommen ist) und ob sich der nach optischem Eindruck massivere Reibring (Dächle HD) in Kombination mit seiner Lochung positiv bemerkbar macht.


Hab zwar nicht den Vergleich zur Floating, aber die HD ist echt gut. Hab sie in der V4, und Verzug hatte ich nie, schleifen tut da gar nix.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juni 2020)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte für die Hope E4/X2 im Vergleich zwischen Trickstuff Dächle HD/UL und Hope Floating gesammelt ? Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, ob die Dächle aufgrund der größeren Dicke weniger anfällig gegenüber Seitenschlag ist (sprich einfacher schleiffrei zu bekommen ist) und ob sich der nach optischem Eindruck massivere Reibring (Dächle HD) in Kombination mit seiner Lochung positiv bemerkbar macht.



Die Dächle HD ist meiner Meinung nach die Scheibe schlägt hin. Die Fertigungsqualität ist super   aber viel wichtiger ist die Standfestigkeit. Dadurch, dass die Scheibe dicker ist und mehr Material hat, steckt sie selbst Dauerbremsungen von 95Kg Brocken locker weg


----------



## ders (1. Juni 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die Dächle HD ist meiner Meinung nach die Scheibe schlägt hin. Die Fertigungsqualität ist super   aber viel wichtiger ist die Standfestigkeit. Dadurch, dass die Scheibe dicker ist und mehr Material hat, steckt sie selbst Dauerbremsungen von 95Kg Brocken locker weg


Sehe ich anders. Ja, du hast Recht, super Brems-Qualität und kommt bestimmt nicht so schnell an ihre Grenzen, ABER ich hatte noch nie eine Scheibe die so laut war. Am lautesten sogar mit den Trickstuff Power Belägen. Meine „Nonplusultra-Kombi“ ist die 223mm Galfer Scheibe mit Trickstuff Power in meiner V4.

lg


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juni 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Ja, du hast Recht, super Brems-Qualität und kommt bestimmt nicht so schnell an ihre Grenzen, ABER ich hatte noch nie eine Scheibe die so laut war. Am lautesten sogar mit den Trickstuff Power Belägen. Meine „Nonplusultra-Kombi“ ist die 223mm Galfer Scheibe mit Trickstuff Power in meiner V4.
> 
> lg


Meine ist in der V4 mit Power alles andere als laut....


----------



## Don_Mazzelioni (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte mit der Floating und meinen 125kg bisher keine Probleme bei bis zu 1500 Tiefenmeter am Stück. Darüber kann ich nix zu sagen. Fahre vorne Trickstuff Power und hinten die Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (2. Juni 2020)

Don_Mazzelioni schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit der Floating und meinen 125kg bisher keine Probleme bei bis zu 1500 Tiefenmeter am Stück. Darüber kann ich nix zu sagen. Fahre vorne Trickstuff Power und hinten die Standard.


Gehen die Power gut auf den Floating? Geräuschtechnisch?


----------



## Don_Mazzelioni (2. Juni 2020)

Sie quitschen wenn sie nass sind etwas, aber sonst sehr unauffällig.


----------



## S-H-A (2. Juni 2020)

Don_Mazzelioni schrieb:


> Sie quitschen wenn sie nass sind etwas, aber sonst sehr unauffällig.


Gut, das tun sie ja alle.


----------



## Mat203 (5. Juni 2020)

Danke schon mal für den Input. Falls jemand mal Dächle und Floating gefahren ist, der Vergleich würde mich wirklich interessieren.

Bezüglich Quitschen bei Nässe, das hatte ich bisher bei allen Belagstypen (Hope Sinter / organisch, TS Power+).


----------



## ma1208 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich fahre die Power-Beläge an einem Bike mit Floating, am anderen mit Dächle. Ich merke da keinen Unterschied. Weder in der Performance noch im Geräusch. Leise sind sie bei mir beide, auch bei Nässe.


----------



## Mat203 (5. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Power-Beläge an einem Bike mit Floating, am anderen mit Dächle. Ich merke da keinen Unterschied. Weder in der Performance noch im Geräusch. Leise sind sie bei mir beide, auch bei Nässe.



Fährst du die Dächle in der HD oder der UL Variante ? Der Reibring wirkt bei der HD im Vergleich zur Floating irgendwie massiver, hätte vermutet da merkt man einen Unterschied. Aber vielleicht täuscht auch die unterschiedliche Lochung.

Ach ja, wie siehts bezüglich Seitenschlag aus ? Laufen die Dächle runder ? Meine hintere Floating Scheibe taumelt schon ziemlich.


----------



## ma1208 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die HD. 
Bei mir laufen auch beide Varianten rund. Wie gesagt von der reinen Bremsleistung merke ich keinen Unterscheid. Ich denke auch, dass die Dächle massiver sind, vermutlich hat das aber nur bei der Standfestigkeit einen signifikanten Effekt. Da ich mit meinem Hardtail, auf dem die Floating drauf sind, keine Bikeparks fahre hatte ich damit auch nie Probleme. Die Abfahren auf meinen Pfälzer Hometrails mit selber hochstrampeln haben die jedenfalls noch nicht zum Glühen gebracht.


----------



## Mat203 (5. Juni 2020)

Dann werd ich den Floating Scheiben erstmal treu bleiben, ich danke dir für den Input.

Noch ein anderes Thema: Beläge für die X2
Womit habt ihr da die besten Erfahrungen gemacht ? Hätte ja gerne Trickstuff Power, aber die gibt es leider nicht in dieser Ausführung.


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juni 2020)

Ich kanns nicht lassen. Neues Projekt, neue Bremse ?




Hat wer Erfahrung mit den E Bike Belägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juni 2020)

Achja ich fahre ja immer gesintert. Nun sind da auch E bike Beläge bei. Können die was? Iwer Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juni 2020)

Bin ja doch ein wenig enttäuscht von den Hope. Wobei, was heißt enttäuscht, hab zu große Hoffnungen in die Bremse gesetzt.
Bin äußerst empfindlich was den Druckpunkt betrifft. Toleriere da z.B. nicht die kleinsten Differenzen zwischen vo/hi Bremse. Zu Beginn war alles 1a. Kolben gut geschmiert, vernünftig mobilisiert und sie liefen so gleichmäßig, wie ich es noch nicht kannte. Mit  fortschreitendem Belagverschleiß, wurde der Leerweg immer länger, die Kolben stellten nicht gescheit nach. Das passierte mir zu zögerlich. Musste mit dem Druckpunktsteller gegenwirken. Heute dann plötzlich vorne ein noch längerer Leerweg. Völlig anders als die Hintere. Ein No-Go.
Hab die Tour durch Starkregen eh abbrechen müssen. Hab mir die Bremsen dann mal genauer angesehen.
Musste feststellen, dass die Kolben sehr ungleich fahren. Nach halbem Belagleben. So konnte keine gescheite Nachstellung erfolgen. Und ich kann definitv sagen, dass die Kolben zu Beginn bestimmt 15Mal mit gutem Silikonöl mobilisiert wurden. Daran liegt es nicht. Bin da Perfektionist. Und das Ausrichten wurde penibelst durchgeführt, wie immer. Denn das wird immer belohnt, bei allen Bremsen.
Nun wieder gründlich mobilisiert, laufen sie wieder 1a.
Genauso kenne ich das von allen Bremsen die ich bisher hatte. Hatte allerdings die Hoffnung, dass die V4 dieses Nachkorrigieren nicht nötig hat und ich einmal einen Belag runterfahren kann, ohne die Kolben manuell nachzustellen. Bei meiner Code RSC ist der Einstellbereich des Druckpunktes, völlig unabhängig von der Hebelweite so groß, dass ich das damit korrigieren kann. Die Code ist auch nicht so empfindlich was ungleich fahrende Kolben angeht.
Tja, scheint so, als das ich mich damit abfinden müsste.
Die V4 wird natürlich bleiben, die Haptik und die Dosierbarkeit sind unübertroffen. Hoffe nun, dass zumindest meine Erwartungen an die Haltbarkeit erfüllt werden.
Doch am neuen Projekt werde ich dann vielleicht Trickstuff den Vorzug geben, obwohl hier auch schon die V4 gesetzt war. Wenn die TS es auch nicht kann, bin ich halt zu pingelig.


----------



## mc_fly_micha (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hope Freunde...
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken von meiner MT7 von Magura auf die Hope Technik3 V4 zu wechseln.
ich Fahre gerade auf der MT7 die HC3 Hebel. Was technisch und optisch schon sehr klasse ist ( meine Meinung). Nun möchte ich mir die Hope Tech3 V4 zulegen. Nur mir gefällt optisch der Bremshebel absolut nicht. Technisch bestimmt ein klasse Hebel aber optisch nicht so mein fall.
Nach langer suche im Netz und viele fragen nun hier die Frage....
Kennt ihr alternativen zu den Bremshebel der V4? wäre mega nice wenn man hier par Seiten zusammen tragen könnte.


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Juni 2020)

mc_fly_micha schrieb:


> Hallo Hope Freunde...
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken von meiner MT7 von Magura auf die Hope Technik3 V4 zu wechseln.
> ich Fahre gerade auf der MT7 die HC3 Hebel. Was technisch und optisch schon sehr klasse ist ( meine Meinung). Nun möchte ich mir die Hope Tech3 V4 zulegen. Nur mir gefällt optisch der Bremshebel absolut nicht. Technisch bestimmt ein klasse Hebel aber optisch nicht so mein fall.
> Nach langer suche im Netz und viele fragen nun hier die Frage....
> Kennt ihr alternativen zu den Bremshebel der V4? wäre mega nice wenn man hier par Seiten zusammen tragen könnte.


Wasn da los, dir gefällt die mt7, möchtest aber auf die v4 wechseln, die dir nicht gefällt? wtf


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juni 2020)

mc_fly_micha schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt ihr Alternativen zu den Bremshebel der V4?...


Gibt's nicht. 
Es hat zwar irgendwo einen Bericht über einen Ölumbau mit einem anderen Geber (Cura? Trickstuff?), aber dann hast' wohl den selben matschigen Druckpunkt wie bei einer Shimano oder Magura.

Wenn Dir Optik DAS Kriterium bei einer Bremse ist, bist von Magura ja nun nicht wirklich verwöhnt...was gibt es denn schickeres als Frästeile!


----------



## ma1208 (12. Juni 2020)

Theoretisch könntest du auch den Race hebel von Hope fahren. Schöner finde ich den auch. Leichter ist er obendrein. Verzichtest aber auf die Einsteiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (12. Juni 2020)

Wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sein können. Finde dass die Hope die schönste Bremse am Markt ist. Rustikal, dennoch fein.


----------



## bummel42 (12. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Theoretisch könntest du auch den Race hebel von Hope fahren. Schöner finde ich den auch. Leichter ist er obendrein. Verzichtest aber auf die Einsteiller.


Race-Hebel und V4 ist so eine Sache...
Ich wäre mir nocht sicher ob im Ausgleichsbehälter genug Bremsflüssigkeit vorhanden ist.


----------



## ma1208 (12. Juni 2020)

Das sollte man dann zumindest mal im Auge behalten. Das stimmt.


----------



## mc_fly_micha (12. Juni 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Wasn da los, dir gefällt die mt7, möchtest aber auf die v4 wechseln, die dir nicht gefällt? wtf


na ich rede ausschließlich vom Hebel der Hope. da ist die von Magura (HC3) von besser. weil sie geschwungener ist und kleiner macht für mich einen sauberen Eindruck wie der lange Hebel von Hope...


----------



## mc_fly_micha (12. Juni 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Optik DAS Kriterium bei einer Bremse ist, bist von Magura ja nun nicht wirklich verwöhnt...was gibt es denn schickeres als Frästeile!



Da gebe ich dir recht was die Fräsoptik angeht da sieht sie um weiten besser aus.
ich weiss das die Hope In der Funktion klasse ist keine Frage. nur der Hebel (nicht der Geber) ist nicht so schön wie der HC3. deswegen die frage ob es Alternativen gibt...


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Juni 2020)

geh zu ner CNC Bude. Nimm ein paar hundert taler in die Hand und los  mehr Alternativen findest du kaum


----------



## S-H-A (12. Juni 2020)

Dabei sind die doch so genial. Tiptop.


----------



## Diddo (12. Juni 2020)

mc_fly_micha schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht was die Fräsoptik angeht da sieht sie um weiten besser aus.
> ich weiss das die Hope In der Funktion klasse ist keine Frage. nur der Hebel (nicht der Geber) ist nicht so schön wie der HC3. deswegen die frage ob es Alternativen gibt...



Die HC3-Hebel sind optisch ne Vollkatastrophe. Probier einfach mal nen Tech 3 Geber aus. Die sind ja schon deutlich kompakter als die Tech evo


----------



## S-H-A (12. Juni 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Die HC3-Hebel sind optisch ne Vollkatastrophe. Probier einfach mal nen Tech 3 Geber aus. Die sind ja schon deutlich kompakter als die Tech evo


Nicht nur optisch.


----------



## senkaeugen (13. Juni 2020)

Leider kann ich der infantilen Verzierung der Hopes nichts abfinden ??‍♂️ Warum nicht einfach monoton eloxiert und ein dezentes Herstellerlogo und gut iss ??‍♂️ 
Was die Form angeht so sehe ich da Trickstuff Piccola HD klar im Vorteil - unaufgeregt und zeitlos ? ? Und Power hat sie allemal mehr als ne Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (13. Juni 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Leider kann ich der infantilen Verzierung der Hopes nichts abfinden ??‍♂️ Warum nicht einfach monoton eloxiert und ein dezentes Herstellerlogo und gut iss ??‍♂️
> Was die Form angeht so sehe ich da Trickstuff Piccola HD klar im Vorteil - unaufgeregt und zeitlos ? ? Und Power hat sie allemal mehr als ne Hope.



Was machst du dann hier?


----------



## senkaeugen (13. Juni 2020)

Auf dem laufenden bleiben was bei Hope so los ist ?


----------



## S-H-A (13. Juni 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Leider kann ich der infantilen Verzierung der Hopes nichts abfinden ??‍♂️ Warum nicht einfach monoton eloxiert und ein dezentes Herstellerlogo und gut iss ??‍♂️
> Was die Form angeht so sehe ich da Trickstuff Piccola HD klar im Vorteil - unaufgeregt und zeitlos ? ? Und Power hat sie allemal mehr als ne Hope.


Dafür läuft bei Hope alles. Und es passt alles, es schleift nix am Sattel etc.. Verstehst? .


----------



## Muckal (13. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dafür läuft bei Hope alles. Und es passt alles, es schleift nix am Sattel etc.. Verstehst? .



Man darf sie in der Sonne benutzen...


----------



## Diddo (13. Juni 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Man darf sie in der Sonne benutzen...



Viel besser: Die Eloxalfarben aus verschiedenen Chargen sehen nicht völlig unterschiedlich aus


----------



## Muckal (13. Juni 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Viel besser: Die Eloxalfarben aus verschiedenen Chargen sehen nicht völlig unterschiedlich aus



Hör auf sonst muss ich mir noch nen Satz V4s bestellen...


----------



## S-H-A (13. Juni 2020)

Dafür ist noch immer nix lieferbar. Keine Beläge, Scheiben, V4. Warte noch auf so einiges. Hab zum Glück gut gebunkert. 
Die 2. V4 für's zweite Bike kommt nun doch, jetzt endgültig. Sobald wieder bei meinen üblichen Shops lieferbar. Stand wieder in Konkurrenz zur Direttissima/ Maxima. Hope hat zum 2. Mal gewonnen. Komme zu gut klar mit der V4. Mit der Hope kann ich zum ersten Mal Nosewheelis in einfachen Kehren antäuschen. Diese Dosierbrkeit ist einfach phantastisch.


----------



## hemi (13. Juni 2020)

Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle für einen nackten orangenen V4 Sattel?
Zur Not ginge auch einen vollständiger...


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juni 2020)

hemi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle für einen nackten orangenen V4 Sattel?
> Zur Not ginge auch einen vollständiger...


Hope dealer? Ergo Einzelhandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemi (13. Juni 2020)

Der Laden hier Vorort meinte, dass der Sattel nicht einzeln zu bekommen wäre. Ich bin mir aber recht sicher das es den gibt.
Bei den Onlineshops habe ich keinen gefunden


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juni 2020)

hemi schrieb:


> Der Laden hier Vorort meinte, dass der Sattel nicht einzeln zu bekommen wäre. Ich bin mir aber recht sicher das es den gibt.
> Bei den Onlineshops habe ich keinen gefunden


Man kann jedes Teil bei hope telefonisch anfragen


----------



## S-H-A (13. Juni 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Man kann jedes Teil bei hope telefonisch anfragen


Im Moment hakt es da noch. Dauert alles sehr lang. Soll aber wieder werden.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Im Moment hakt es da noch. Dauert alles sehr lang. Soll aber wieder werden.


Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Schattenseite (14. Juni 2020)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich den Floating Scheiben erstmal treu bleiben, ich danke dir für den Input.
> 
> Noch ein anderes Thema: Beläge für die X2
> Womit habt ihr da die besten Erfahrungen gemacht ? Hätte ja gerne Trickstuff Power, aber die gibt es leider nicht in dieser Ausführung.


https://cl-brakes-deutschland.de/ep...h=/Shops/4761fd35-35b0-443a-82fd-ed9ef40fe7d7 damit habe ich bei der X2 bzw.auch bei der E4 beste Erfahrungen gemacht ( Keramik).


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. Juni 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden der schwarze V4 Bremssättel hat und gegen silberne tauschen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Hope Besitzer,

mich habe seit den letzten Bikepark Besuch folgendes Problem bei meiner V4. Der Bremshebel geht nur sehr langsam in seine Ausgangsposition zurück. Ich dachte erst, dass es an Verunreinigungen liegen könnte. Deshalb habe ich die Bremse gereinigt und mit dem Hunter-Öl sogar die Kolben mobilisiert, was eigentlich nicht nötig war. Leider half das nicht. Die Bremsleistung ist top und es schleift auch nichts. Entlüftet habe ich sie trotzdem mal, aber auch das hat nicht geholfen.
Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich meine Diva wieder zum arbeiten bewegen kann?

lg


----------



## Diddo (19. Juni 2020)

Geber auseinanderbauen und den Kolben ansehen. Kann auch die Feder sein, die den Kolben zurückdrückt.


----------



## S-H-A (19. Juni 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Hope Besitzer,
> 
> mich habe seit den letzten Bikepark Besuch folgendes Problem bei meiner V4. Der Bremshebel geht nur sehr langsam in seine Ausgangsposition zurück. Ich dachte erst, dass es an Verunreinigungen liegen könnte. Deshalb habe ich die Bremse gereinigt und mit dem Hunter-Öl sogar die Kolben mobilisiert, was eigentlich nicht nötig war. Leider half das nicht. Die Bremsleistung ist top und es schleift auch nichts. Entlüftet habe ich sie trotzdem mal, aber auch das hat nicht geholfen.
> Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich meine Diva wieder zum arbeiten bewegen kann?
> ...


Wirst wohl mal den Geber aufmachen müssen. Aber das ist das geile an Hope. Das ist echt schnell erledigt. Eine der beiden Dichtungen, oder die Stop-plate. Eines der 3 Gummis klemmt. Insofern du den Sattel ausschließen kannst.


----------



## ders (19. Juni 2020)

Danke euch. Ich sehe das so, dass ich den Hebel entfernen muss und dann nur die Schraube über der Stop-Plate lösen muss?

https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/tech3_master_cylinder_20191V3.pdf

edit: noch eine blöde Frage: kommt mir dann das DOT entgegen, wenn ich den das Geraffel hinter der Stop-Plate entferne? 

lg


----------



## S-H-A (19. Juni 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Danke euch. Ich sehe das so, dass ich den Hebel entfernen muss und dann nur die Schraube über der Stop-Plate lösen muss?
> 
> https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/tech3_master_cylinder_20191V3.pdf
> 
> ...


Ne, erst wenn du den Geberkolben entfernst.


----------



## ders (19. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ne, erst wenn du den Geberkolben entfernst.


Danke dir!


----------



## ders (22. Juni 2020)

Das war es. Ich hatte bemerkt, dass beim Ziehen am Bremshebel Schaum an an der Stop-Plate hervortritt.
Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein Servicekit für einen Bremshebel im Keller liegen. Habe jetzt die beiden Dichtungen am Geberkolben und die Stop-Plate getauscht. Jetzt schnellt der Bremshebel wieder zügig in die Ausgangsposition.
Danach habe ich erst gemerkt, dass beide „Masterzylinder“ beim Ziehen schmatzen. Ist das bei euch auch so?

lg


----------



## S-H-A (22. Juni 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Das war es. Ich hatte bemerkt, dass beim Ziehen am Bremshebel Schaum an an der Stop-Plate hervortritt.
> Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein Servicekit für einen Bremshebel im Keller liegen. Habe jetzt die beiden Dichtungen am Geberkolben und die Stop-Plate getauscht. Jetzt schnellt der Bremshebel wieder zügig in die Ausgangsposition.
> Danach habe ich erst gemerkt, dass beide „Masterzylinder“ beim Ziehen schmatzen. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> 
> lg


Also war die Sekundärdichtung hin?


----------



## ders (22. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Also war die Sekundärdichtung hin?


An der „Primary“ und „Secondary“ Dichtung konnte ich nichts sehen. Wundere mich auch.


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 

Zum Thema von @ders :

Das Problem habe ich auch ab und an bei meiner Hinterradbremse an der Tech3 E4. An den Dichtungen kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Die sind erst seit dieser Saison drin. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sobald ich die Madenschraube, welche den Bolzen vom Hebel sichert, löse und den Bolzen etwas bewege, das Problem verschwindet. Habe mir jetzt mal neue Gleitlager für den Hebel besorgt und werde mal sehn, was sich tut. 

Nun zu meinem Thema:

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein vorderer Belag sehr schnell anläuft/verglast. Handelt sich um die Sinter Beläge. Hatte auf einer Tour das Problem, dass ich nach der ersten Bremsung im Regen plötzlich überhaupt keine Leistung mehr anliegen hatte. Und das trotz starker Fingerkraft. 
Nachdem ich den Belag in der Werkstatt neu angeschliffen und eingebremst hatte, passt jetzt wieder alles. Jedoch ist das Problem schon öfter aufgefallen und ich weiß leider nicht, woran das liegt und wie ich es vermeiden kann. 
Habt ihr dahingehend Tipps für mich?

Greets 
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juli 2020)

Welche Scheibe? Hersteller der Beläge?


----------



## ders (1. Juli 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Zum Thema von @ders :
> 
> ...


Das Dot muss ja aber irgendwie den Weg „nach draußen“ finden. Das das am Bolzen und nicht an den Dichtungen liegen soll kann ich im Moment nur schwer nachvollziehen.

lg


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

@ders oh, hate überlesen, dass deine Bremse undicht war. Hatte das auf den langsam zurückkommenden Hebel bezogen. 

@Robert-Ammersee Sowohl Hope Beläge als auch Hope Floating Disc. Die Zange ist ausgerichtet und auch der Lichtspalt passt meines Erachtens.

Greets M


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Das Dot muss ja aber irgendwie den Weg „nach draußen“ finden. Das das am Bolzen und nicht an den Dichtungen liegen soll kann ich im Moment nur schwer nachvollziehen.
> 
> lg


Doch kann sein. Bolzen testweise mal fetten.


----------



## ders (1. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Doch kann sein. Bolzen testweise mal fetten.


Der Bolzen (Tech3 Lever Pivot) für den Hebel? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie dieser Bolzen dafür verantwortlich sein kann, dass Dot aus der (Stop plate) hervorschäumt. Für mein Verständnis müsste es an den "Piston Seals" liegen. 
Explosionszeichnung Tech3


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Der Bolzen (Tech3 Lever Pivot) für den Hebel? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie dieser Bolzen dafür verantwortlich sein kann, dass Dot aus der (Stop plate) hervorschäumt. Für mein Verständnis müsste es an den "Piston Seals" liegen.
> Explosionszeichnung Tech3


Ne, der Bolzen der den Hebel hält. Nicht der Kolben. Bei ihm ist ja nix undicht, der Hebel klemmt nur. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## ders (1. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ne, der Bolzen der den Hebel hält. Nicht der Kolben. Bei ihm ist ja nix undicht, der Hebel klemmt nur. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe...


achso, danke dir! Dann ist die "Schnittmenge" der klemmende Hebel und nicht die defekten Dichtung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juli 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> ...
> @Robert-Ammersee Sowohl Hope Beläge als auch Hope Floating Disc. Die Zange ist ausgerichtet und auch der Lichtspalt passt meines Erachtens.
> 
> Greets M


Wo steht das Rad vorher,  wenn Dein Problem auftritt?


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

@Robert-Ammersee normalerweise steht das Rad trocken im Carport, also höchstens Luftfeuchtigkeit. 

Die Probleme traten jeweils auf, wenn Beläge/Scheibe nass wurden, also zB nach dem Putzen oder eben nach einem Regenschauer. Da hatte ich jeweils ein bis zweimal angebremst und danach war die Leistung komplett weg.

Greets M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juli 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> @Robert-Ammersee normalerweise steht das Rad trocken im Carport, also höchstens Luftfeuchtigkeit.
> 
> Die Probleme traten jeweils auf, wenn Beläge/Scheibe nass wurden, also zB nach dem Putzen oder eben nach einem Regenschauer. Da hatte ich jeweils ein bis zweimal angebremst und danach war die Leistung komplett weg.
> 
> Greets M


Sehr ungewöhnlich...Deine Kombi macht eigentlich Null Probleme.
Was passiert in dem (Nachbar-) Carport sonst noch? Autoputzaktionen o.ä.?


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

War bisher auch immer zufrieden, aber das ist sehr ungewöhnlich. 
Nichts ungewöhnliches eigentlich @Robert-Ammersee , da es ein sozusagen abgetrennter Raum mit halbhoher Tür ist, in dem sich mein Schrauberbereich befindet.

Greets M


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

Sind evtl Scheibe und/oder Beläge kontaminiert?
Dagegen würde aber eigentlich sprechen, dass sie jetzt nach erneutem Anschleifen und einbremsen wieder seit ein paar Fahrten fürs Semmeln holen gut funktioniert hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juli 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Sind evtl Scheibe und/oder Beläge kontaminiert?...


Deswegen fragte ich ja, wo's Rad steht und was da sonst noch passiert.
Ich würde auch in dieser Richtung mal weiter suchen...


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

Sind die Kolben vielleicht leicht undicht?


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

Wie würdest du da am besten vorgehen?
Scheibe mit Bremsenreiniger behandeln, neue Beläge...

@S-H-A eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, da wie geschrieben neue Dichtungen und Kolben seit nichtmal 300km drin sind. Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, könnte sein, dass ich es evtl mit dem Hunter Lube beim Einbau übertrieben habe und davon etwas wo hingekommen ist, wo es nich hingehört.

Greets M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

Kann nun ja auch beim Einbau was schief gelaufen sein. Nobody is perfect. Würde das auf jeden Fall mal beobachten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juli 2020)

marc_us schrieb:


> Wie würdest du da am besten vorgehen? ...


Erstmal Ursachenforschung...



marc_us schrieb:


> ... Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, könnte sein, dass ich es evtl mit dem Hunter Lube beim Einbau übertrieben habe und davon etwas wo hingekommen ist, wo es nich hingehört.


Reinigen und fahren.


----------



## bfe-le (4. Juli 2020)

Moin,

mal ne andere Frage, ist DOT 5.1 gleich Dot 5.1?
Also kann man den Hersteller mixen?
Möchte mir ne 1l Flasche DOT 5.1 kaufen und den Inhalt portionsweise in das handlichere Fläschchen von Hope umfüllen.
DOT wäre von Ferodo.

Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juli 2020)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne andere Frage, ist DOT 5.1 gleich Dot 5.1?
> Also kann man den Hersteller mixen?
> ...


Jap, geht problemlos??


----------



## bfe-le (4. Juli 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap, geht problemlos??


Dankee


----------



## maik76 (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
weiß jemand wo ich einen Satz Tech 3 mit X2 Sätteln in Silber her bekomme? Ist gerade nix lieferbar bei den großen Onlineshops. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand, warum Hope derzeit keine Bremsscheiben liefern kann?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Juli 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum Hope derzeit keine Bremsscheiben liefern kann?


Corona?


----------



## S-H-A (19. Juli 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum Hope derzeit keine Bremsscheiben liefern kann?


Hope kann aktuell kaum was liefern. Sollen zwar produzieren, aber kommen tut da nix.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juli 2020)

Corona würd mich wundern, weil die Betrieb in UK doch weiter produziert haben. Jedenfalls die, die ich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (20. Juli 2020)

Also, einige Mitarbeiter waren 80 Tage im Shutdown. 
Der größte Teil der Produktion läuft wohl wieder, aber rund läuft es, so glaube ich, noch nicht wieder.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2020)

Puh. das ist hart.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. Juli 2020)

Moin.
Welcher Fremdbelag passt in die E4?
Habe leider das falsche Servicepack mit in den Urlaub genommen.
Oder kennt ihr einen Vertrieb in Südtirol, Nähe Bruneck??

Besten Dank


----------



## ma1208 (21. Juli 2020)

Hier mal von der Trickstuff-Homepage:


*Bremsbelag 220 Standard*
Kompatibel mit folgenden Bremsen:

Trickstuff: Direttissima/C41, Piccola HD, Piccola HD Carbon, CLEG 4
Shimano: XT BR-M755/756 bis 2003
Hope: Mono M4, Tech M4, E4
Grimeca: System 8


Also passt der Trickstuff 220, aber wohl eher schwer zu bekommen. Wahrscheinlich, ohne Garantie, auch vice versa beispielsweise die Shimano für BR-M755/756. Sind zwar alt, aber im normalen Bikeshop vielleicht noch zu bekommen.

Kannst sonst auch googlen welche Beläge in die Shimano passen, von Cool-Stop oder so, dann sollten die auch in die E4 passen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juli 2020)

Oder halt ne Expressbestellung machen. Wenn du in AUT Urlaub machst, wird von Deutschland aus binnen zweier Tage geliefert.


----------



## Route66 (22. Juli 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> ... die Shimano für BR-M755/756. Sind zwar alt, aber im normalen Bikeshop vielleicht noch zu bekommen.



alle Beläge, die mit der alten Shimano M755 kompatibel sind, passen auch erst mal in die E4 Sättel. 
Allerdings ist die Reibfläche nicht so breit wie bei den originalen Hope Belägen, die Bremsleistung könnte also etwas schwächer sein.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juli 2020)

Ein italienischer Versender ließ den original Belag heute zustellen. 
Alles bestens.
Danke nochmals für eure Beiträge.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juli 2020)

Hope bietet Bremsscheiben mir 220 mmj und 225 mm an. Aber irgendwie finde ich keine passenden Adapter. Bräuchte einen von 160 mm PM auf 220 mm oder eben 225 mm.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Juli 2020)

hat jemand den Vergleich von der x2 race zur guide? Würde gerne Gewicht reduzieren und überlege was da in Frage käme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (27. Juli 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hope bietet Bremsscheiben mir 220 mmj und 225 mm an. Aber irgendwie finde ich keine passenden Adapter. Bräuchte einen von 160 mm PM auf 220 mm oder eben 225 mm.




habe auch keinen gefunden, also einfach 2 nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Juli 2020)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1089298


Am Hinterrad!? Was läuft denn da schief!???


----------



## ma1208 (27. Juli 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> hat jemand den Vergleich von der x2 race zur guide? Würde gerne Gewicht reduzieren und überlege was da in Frage käme.



Ich habe die X2 und hatte davor auch mal die Guide ultimate, allerdings nicht gleichzeitig. Hinsichtlich Bremskraft fand ich den Eindruck nach die X2 sogar besser. Standfestigkeit bei langen Abfahrten kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bezüglich Druckpunkt und Zuverlässigkeit ist die Hope klar besser! Ich würde mich jederzeit für die X2 und gegen die guide entscheiden.


----------



## Homer4 (27. Juli 2020)

Bikerleben.de hat viel lieferbar zur Zeit. Hab ne e4 mit Scheiben bestellt. 8-10 Tage


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Juli 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Am Hinterrad!? Was läuft denn da schief!???



bin zufrieden damit, fahre vorne & hinten 220mm
hierzu noch ein interessanter Artikel:








						Mythos Bremsscheibengröße – Warum wir hinten größere Scheiben als vorne fahren sollten
					

Vorne klein, hinten groß – eigentlich sollten viele von uns am Bike hinten mit größeren Bremsscheiben als vorne fahren. Wie wir dazu kommen, lest ihr hier: Was ist eure Meinung dazu?




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## ders (1. August 2020)

Moinsen,

Weiß wer, welchen PM +23mm Adapterman noch für die V4 nehmen kann? Ich hatte mal welche von Shimano und Magura und die passten nicht, da der V4 Sattel nach unten hin mehr Raum braucht. Ich frage, da der Hope Adapter „überall“ ausverkauft ist.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. August 2020)

ders schrieb:


> ... Shimano und Magura und die passten nicht ...


Die genannten Adapter kann man mit einer Halbrundfeile leicht anpassen.


----------



## ders (1. August 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die genannten Adapter kann man mit einer Halbrundfeile leicht anpassen.


Danke dir!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. August 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Danke dir!


Oder: von SRAM und TS gibt es Adapter, die lediglich aus Hülsen bestehen.


----------



## ma1208 (1. August 2020)

Der magura QM 26 passt auch. Falls es den noch gibt.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. August 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Weiß wer, welchen PM +23mm Adapterman noch für die V4 nehmen kann? Ich hatte mal welche von Shimano und Magura und die passten nicht, da der V4 Sattel nach unten hin mehr Raum braucht. Ich frage, da der Hope Adapter „überall“ ausverkauft ist.
> 
> lg


Formula


----------



## Chris_DH (6. August 2020)

Servus,

da die original Hope Kunststoffleitungen überall ausverkauft sind...
5mm Durchmesser passt oder? z.b. die hier


----------



## ma1208 (6. August 2020)

Alltricks hat noch welche auf Lager. Würde lieber die originale nehmen. Eine andere kann passen, muss aber nicht, sofern nicht explizit erwähnt.


----------



## Chris_DH (6. August 2020)

Die von alltricks sehen aber auch nicht original aus...zumindest sieht man kein Logo


----------



## Mat203 (6. August 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da die original Hope Kunststoffleitungen überall ausverkauft sind...
> 5mm Durchmesser passt oder? z.b. die hier



Ich hab an meiner Hope die Leitungen von Jagwire mit den originalen Hope Fittings verbaut, nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Chris_DH (7. August 2020)

Also einfach 5mm jagwire Leitung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mat203 (7. August 2020)

Ja genau, die gibts meines Wissens auch nur in der Ausführung. Die Jagwire Fittings find ich aber echt bescheiden (allein schon wegen der Gold Optik). Nimm lieber die Originalen von Hope.


----------



## Chris_DH (7. August 2020)

Hab ich alles da, Leitungen sind bestellt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das neue Bike 
Besten Dank für die Infos


----------



## hemi (8. August 2020)

Hi zusammen,
Kollege von mir hatte an seiner V4 die Kolben & Dichtungen erneuert. Nach dem Zusammenbau sind die Kolben auch sehr schön rein raus gekommen 
Nur die Belagnachstellung funktionierte nicht mehr, man bekam also die Beläge nicht an die Scheibe  
Nachdem wir zusammen den Austauch wiederholt haben funktioniert die Bremse wieder 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass er beim ersten Mal es mit dem Silikonöl zu gut gemeint hat.
Danach sind wir sparsamer damit gewesen.

Könnt ihr euch das auch so erklären oder gibt es hier eine versteckte Ursache?


----------



## S-H-A (19. August 2020)

hemi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Kollege von mir hatte an seiner V4 die Kolben & Dichtungen erneuert. Nach dem Zusammenbau sind die Kolben auch sehr schön rein raus gekommen
> Nur die Belagnachstellung funktionierte nicht mehr, man bekam also die Beläge nicht an die Scheibe
> Nachdem wir zusammen den Austauch wiederholt haben funktioniert die Bremse wieder
> ...


Egal, hauptsache läuft. Schon möglich das es zuviel Flutschi war. Wenn da ungünstige Toleranzen aufeinander treffen und dann zuwenig Reibung vorhanden ist...


----------



## Impact (23. August 2020)

Da bei der neuen V4 nun die Sinter pads nahezu fertig sind, und ich irgendwie immer nur Sinter gefahren bin, erinnerte ich mich das in der Hope Verpackung neuerdings noch zwei weitere Paar pads dabei waren.

organische
e-Bike

Kann mir wer sagen wie sich organische im Verhältnis zu Sinter pads mit der V4 Tech 3 bei DH schlagen?
Ebenso die gleiche Frage und wie überhaupt die e-Bike Pads einzuordnen sind? Eher in der Kategorie organisch oder Sinter?

Evtl. muss ich ja vorerst doch kein neues Paar Sinter kaufen


----------



## S-H-A (23. August 2020)

Da ist mir doch heute in der Abfahrt spontan, mit einem auf's andere Mal der Druckpunkt meiner vorderen V4 verschwunden. Echt doof, hatte aber Schwein und konnte mit Bike quer in den Hang rutschen. Nix passiert. Weder Bike noch Biker. Aber das ist mal ein scheiß Gefühl. Nach mehrmaligem Pumpen war er wieder da. Hätte meinen Arsch verwettet, dass die Bremse perfekt entlüftet ist. Ja scheiße, muss mal sehen. Vielleicht doch mal mit Spritze und Vakuum.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht doch mal mit Spritze und Vakuum.


Schmarrn.
Wie viel DOT steht jetzt noch im AGB?


----------



## S-H-A (23. August 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schmarrn.
> Wie viel DOT steht jetzt noch im AGB?


Keine Ahnung. Hatte ich noch nicht auf. Beläge sind halb runter. Das kann es nicht sein. Dicht ist auch alles. Kann nur Luft sein. Oder ein Kolben hat sich durch die Rüttelei versteckt und musste wieder raus gepumpt werden. Das wäre das Todesurteil für die Bremse. Aber doch arg unwahrscheinlich. Wird Luft sein die sich gelöst hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> ... Kann nur Luft sein. ... Wird Luft sein die sich gelöst hat.


Siehst ja, wenn Du den AGB auf machst. Deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (23. August 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Siehst ja, wenn Du den AGB auf machst. Deswegen meine Frage.


Wie denn das? Dafür müsste man doch das Volumen kennen das grad nicht im AGB ist, oder? Drücke ich die Kolben zurück sehe ich auch nix.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wie denn das? Dafür müsste man doch das Volumen kennen das grad nicht im AGB ist, oder? Drücke ich die Kolben zurück sehe ich auch nix.


Naja, üblicherweise mache ich beim
Entlüften ja den AGB voll. Wenn Du jetzt wieder Druckpunkt hast, ist die Luft in den AGB aufgestiegen (und DOT in's System 'nachgerutscht').
Daher (deutlich) weniger Füllstand -wenn's an der Luft gelegen sein sollte...aber dann hättest auch keinen vernünftigen Druckpunkt gehabt.

Und ja: mit ggf. erst zurück gedrückten Kolben und dann erst AGB öffnen siehst es nicht umbedingt.

Zur Entsorgung gerne unfrei an mich.


----------



## S-H-A (23. August 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Naja, üblicherweise mache ich beim
> Entlüften ja den AGB voll. Wenn Du jetzt wieder Druckpunkt hast, ist die Luft in den AGB aufgestiegen (und DOT in's System 'nachgerutscht').
> Daher (deutlich) weniger Füllstand -wenn's an der Luft gelegen sein sollte...aber dann hättest auch keinen vernünftigen Druckpunkt gehabt.
> 
> ...


Deutlich weniger? Naja ich werd es die Tage sehen. Was soll es sonst sein? Vorher alles gut, einmal komplett weg, nach pumpen wieder da. Die Vordere hatte einen minimal längeren Leerweg, musste ich mit BPC ausgleichen, hab das aber auf den unterschiedlichen Verschleiß geführt. Hinten hält 2× vorne, was Beläge angeht.
Einen Defekt schließe ich aus. Sekundärdichtung ist intakt, und das die Primärdichtung kurz mal umklappt o.ä., gehört wohl in den Bereich der Unmöglichkeit.
Achso, Druckpunkt war steinhart, hi wie vo.
Edit: Ich denke, da war Luft im AGB welche den Weg ins System gefunden hat. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Impact (23. August 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Da bei der neuen V4 nun die Sinter pads nahezu fertig sind, und ich irgendwie immer nur Sinter gefahren bin, erinnerte ich mich das in der Hope Verpackung neuerdings noch zwei weitere Paar pads dabei waren.
> 
> organische
> e-Bike
> ...




Hier stellte sich jemand die gleiche Frage: https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/e-bike-specific-hope-brake-pads.10542/

Stimmen tut der Verweis auf den Hersteller "Galfer". Steht auf 2 von 3 Paar Pads die mitgeliefert waren.
Lediglich die Pads in der Sinter Tüte mit gewohnter Gold Trägerplatte scheinen von Hope zu sein.

Bei Galfer selbst findet man die Farbaufstellung mit deren Eigenschaftsaufschlüsselung: https://galfer.eu/bike/products/brake-pads/?product_brand=hope&s=

Die roten Galfer Pads ("advanced") sollen wohl die organischen sein.
Die Lila ("e-Bike")

Getreu den Eigenschaften sollten e-Bike mit den Sinter Belägen gleichzusetzen sein.

Was die organischen ("advanced") angeht, so bin ich die noch nie gefahren, außer damals mal kurz an der E4.
Die waren nicht so toll. Die E4 mutierte erst mit Sinter Beläge zur guten Bremse.
Bei der V4 habe ich die roten Pads in den letzten 8 Jahren immer beiseite gelegt, somit keinerlei Erfahrung.


----------



## Mat203 (23. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Deutlich weniger? Naja ich werd es die Tage sehen. Was soll es sonst sein? Vorher alles gut, einmal komplett weg, nach pumpen wieder da.
> ...
> Edit: Ich denke, da war Luft im AGB welche den Weg ins System gefunden hat. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon bei meiner E4 am VR. Mit dem Lift im Haus runtergefahren, Bike passt aufgrund der Länge nur gestellt rein. Während der Fahrt hab ich das Lüftspiel begutachtet und ein paar Mal den Hebel gezogen. Unten angekommen war der Druckpunkt komplett weg, konnte den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen. Nach ein paar Mal Pumpen war wieder alles in Ordnung. Daheim angekommen hab ich den AGB nochmal voll gemacht, so wie ich es eigentlich auch immer getan habe. Seitdem konnte ich es nicht mehr reproduzieren.


----------



## bummel42 (23. August 2020)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon bei meiner E4 am VR. Mit dem Lift im Haus runtergefahren, Bike passt aufgrund der Länge nur gestellt rein. Während der Fahrt hab ich das Lüftspiel begutachtet und ein paar Mal den Hebel gezogen. Unten angekommen war der Druckpunkt komplett weg, konnte den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen. Nach ein paar Mal Pumpen war wieder alles in Ordnung. Daheim angekommen hab ich den AGB nochmal voll gemacht, so wie ich es eigentlich auch immer getan habe. Seitdem konnte ich es nicht mehr reproduzieren.


Dann solltest du die Bremsen vernünftig entlüften, dann passiert so etwas definitiv nicht. 
Und auf keinen Fall mit Spritze, Vakuum O. ä., sondern klassisch von oben nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (24. August 2020)

So, mal beide V4 entlüftet. Vorne kam schon gelbe Plörre, hinten klar. Nach 2 Belägen? Nun ja, kenne ich nach so kurzer Zeit nicht. Luft war keine drin. Weder hinten noch vorne. Hab nun direkt neue Beläge drin, waren tatsächlich wieder fällig.
Das Volumen das Agb reicht doch aus um die V4 mit normalen Scheiben zu fahren, oder? Nicht das es da dann knapp zu geht wenn man die Beläge auch wirklich abfährt.
Ansonsten schätze ich, dass ich damals Luft in den Agb gebracht hab. Die Membran hing damals fest am Deckel, war mir zu heiß die da abzufrimmeln. Ergo hab ich sie nicht eingerollt. Vielleicht war das mein Bock. Hab sie nun gelöst und reingerollt. Ich werde sehen. Andere Möglichkeiten gibt es doch nicht.


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. August 2020)

Auch wenn es bereits 1 Jahr her ist aber @Robert-Ammersee hatte recht. Es verwindet sich etwas. 

Ich war nun dieses Jahr wieder in Österreich Biken und das Problem war nicht mehr vorhanden. Das einzige, was ich geändert hatte, war das Umrüsten der standard Endkappen der Nabe auf die Torque Caps. Und siehe da die VR Bremse bleibt konstant bissig und auch bei 20 Minuten Abfahrten unverändert.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @PioneerPixel wenn die Bremse tatsächlich richtig (ohne Beläge) ausgerichtet ist, dann verwindet sich mMn da was.
> Achse ist ausreichend fest? Radlager in Ordnung? In dieser Richtung würde ich mal schauen.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass die organischen Beläge zu wenig Temperatur in die Bremse abführen und die Scheibe zu heiss wird (verziehen der Scheibe und ungleichmässiger Kolbenweg).
> Ggf. auch mal mit Silikonöl mobilisieren.


----------



## S-H-A (24. August 2020)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Auch wenn es bereits 1 Jahr her ist aber @Robert-Ammersee hatte recht. Es verwindet sich etwas.
> 
> Ich war nun dieses Jahr wieder in Österreich Biken und das Problem war nicht mehr vorhanden. Das einzige, was ich geändert hatte, war das Umrüsten der standard Endkappen der Nabe auf die Torque Caps. Und siehe da die VR Bremse bleibt konstant bissig und auch bei 20 Minuten Abfahrten unverändert.


Kein Schwein weiß mehr was los war...


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kein Schwein weiß mehr was los war...



Daher ja auch das Zitat welches auf den Post von damals verlinkt .

Hintergrund war eine schlechte Bremsleistung, weil sich vermutlich immer wieder etwas verwunden hat am VR und so die Kolben nicht alle gleichermaßen ausgefahren waren. Diesbezüglich muss die Hope ja sehr penibel eingestellt sein, damit sie ihre wahre Power entfalten kann.


----------



## S-H-A (24. August 2020)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Daher ja auch das Zitat welches auf den Post von damals verlinkt .
> 
> Hintergrund war eine schlechte Bremsleistung, weil sich vermutlich immer wieder etwas verwunden hat am VR und so die Kolben nicht alle gleichermaßen ausgefahren waren. Diesbezüglich muss die Hope ja sehr penibel eingestellt sein, damit sie ihre wahre Power entfalten kann.


Konstant schlecht?


----------



## S-H-A (25. August 2020)

Mir lässt das keine Ruhe. Wie viel macht die Druckpunktverstellung beim entlüften aus? Wie viel Dot kann u.U. im System fehlen, wenn man da falsch justiert vor dem Entlüftungsvorgang?


----------



## Sebi3000 (27. August 2020)

Hallo, kurze Frage an die hope Fahrer.
Mein alter x2 bremssattel ist kaputt, leider finde ich den nirgends mehr zum kaufen. Daher die Frage: Ist der tech2 Griff mit dem x2 sattel der neue Version kompatibel?


----------



## bummel42 (27. August 2020)

Sebi3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage an die hope Fahrer.
> Mein alter x2 bremssattel ist kaputt, leider finde ich den nirgends mehr zum kaufen. Daher die Frage: Ist der tech2 Griff mit dem x2 sattel der neue Version kompatibel?


Alles ist mit allem kompatibel (bis auf Race Hebel mit V4-Sattel).


----------



## Sebi3000 (27. August 2020)

Super danke!


----------



## Mat203 (29. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mir lässt das keine Ruhe. Wie viel macht die Druckpunktverstellung beim entlüften aus? Wie viel Dot kann u.U. im System fehlen, wenn man da falsch justiert vor dem Entlüftungsvorgang?



Druckpunktverstellung sollte laut Hope rausgeschraubt werden, was meiner Einschätzung nach auch Sinn macht.

Bezüglich deinem Problem: Schau doch mal ob du das wie der Typ in folgendem Video reproduzieren kannst.





Im follow up Video erklärt er, dass es bei ihm wohl an der Primärdichtung lag. Hat einen neuen Kolben von Hope bekommen, eingebaut und danach war das Problem weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (29. August 2020)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Druckpunktverstellung sollte laut Hope rausgeschraubt werden, was meiner Einschätzung nach auch Sinn macht.
> 
> Bezüglich deinem Problem: Schau doch mal ob du das wie der Typ in folgendem Video reproduzieren kannst.
> 
> ...



Nein, Dichtungen sind ok. Beide. Es war Luft! 100%. Eigene Dummheit. Mehrere kleine Fehler... Bin nun wieder einige Abfahrten gefahren. Alles tutti.


----------



## ettan (30. August 2020)

Bevor ich falsch bestelle habe ich auch eine Frage zur Sicherheit....

Durch Lieferschwierigkeiten bekomme ich nur von zwei verschiedenen Händlern eine V4 für hinten in Orange und eine E4 beim anderen. Beide mit Stahlflex Leitungen.

Kann ich die Sättel nach Erhalt einfach umbauen, also E4 nach hinten und V4 nach vorne. Leitungen und Fittings müssten doch gleich sein, oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. August 2020)

ettan schrieb:


> Bevor ich falsch bestelle habe ich auch eine Frage zur Sicherheit....
> 
> Durch Lieferschwierigkeiten bekomme ich nur von zwei verschiedenen Händlern eine V4 für hinten in Orange und eine E4 beim anderen. Beide mit Stahlflex Leitungen.
> 
> Kann ich die Sättel nach Erhalt einfach umbauen, also E4 nach hinten und V4 nach vorne. Leitungen und Fittings müssten doch gleich sein, oder?


Ja, einfach tauschen. Passt.


----------



## ettan (2. September 2020)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung ob es mit dem Spider bei einer 2012-2015er Fox 34 29 Zoll Probleme mit den Nieten an der Gabel gibt?

Würde mir ungern eine Innenbelüftete Scheibe holen um dann zu merken es passt nicht.


----------



## ettan (5. September 2020)

Also, habs probiert und eine bestellt.

Es schleift. Man muss den Adapter (C) nachschleifen dann sollte es gehen.

Also Fox 34 mit Hope Adapter C und Innenbelüfteten Scheiben schleift. Aber machbar


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Nach dem Entlüften und Kolben mobilisieren an meiner E4 sind alle 4 Kolben undicht und kein Druckpunkt da. Wenn ich den Hebel pumpe, kommen viele kleine Bläschen. 
Weiß eigentlich gar nicht was ich groß fragen soll...was solls...
Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Oktober 2020)

Hast die Quadringe zerstört?


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Nach dem Entlüften und Kolben mobilisieren an meiner E4 sind alle 4 Kolben undicht und kein Druckpunkt da. Wenn ich den Hebel pumpe, kommen viele kleine Bläschen.
> Weiß eigentlich gar nicht was ich groß fragen soll...was solls...
> Habt ihr ne Idee?


wie hast du denn die Kolben mobilisiert/entlüftet? Irgendwelche Reinigungsmittel etc?


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Wüsste nicht. Ging alles fluffig zurück. Immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Zum Ende hab ich nochmal bei zurück gedrückten Kolben iso alcohol rein gesprüht und die Reste weg gewischt


----------



## radiomir79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Nach dem Entlüften und Kolben mobilisieren an meiner E4 sind alle 4 Kolben undicht und kein Druckpunkt da. Wenn ich den Hebel pumpe, kommen viele kleine Bläschen.
> Weiß eigentlich gar nicht was ich groß fragen soll...was solls...
> Habt ihr ne Idee?



muss nicht so sein! Drehe das Rad ( oder Caliper) so das das Entl. Ventyl ganz nach oben zeigt. 
Nur so kommt Luft ganz aus dem System.Ich benutze HuntersSilicone und sehe auch kleine Luftblasen. Alles gut abwischen ( manchmal auch 3x) und danach ist bei mir alles ok. (3 sets Hope Bremsen)

mfg


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Zum Entlüften demontiere ich den Sattel für ein perfektes Gefälle. Das sollte wie immer reichen


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Danke erstmal an alle für die schnellen Antworten. Aktuell sehe ich keinen Fehler bei mir, aber das sagt sich leicht. Werde morgen nochmal Entlüften, geht ja rasch.

Man ey


----------



## radiomir79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Zum Entlüften demontiere ich den Sattel für ein perfektes Gefälle. Das sollte wie immer reichen



Ich habe einen Adapter gemacht (aus altem Bremsadapter) den ich benutze. Leider kann Ich den Bleedblock fur E4 und V4 nicht kaufen. (Hope macht sowas aber die verkaufen es nicht)


----------



## S-H-A (26. Oktober 2020)

Das alle 4 Dichtungen zeitgleich hin sind, glaub ich nicht. Ist zwar alles echt komisch, glaub aber trotzdem an was harmloses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich lasse die karre über Nacht stehen. Mal gucken. Bei geöffnetem Entlüftungsnippel hatte ich auch alle 4 Kolben zurück gedrückt, um Lufteinschlüsse raus zu kriegen
Möglicherweise ein Fall für die X Akten


----------



## S-H-A (26. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich lasse die karre über Nacht stehen. Mal gucken. Bei geöffnetem Entlüftungsnippel hatte ich auch alle 4 Kolben zurück gedrückt, um Lufteinschlüsse raus zu kriegen
> Möglicherweise ein Fall für die X Akten


Glaub das Blubbern kommt nur vom mobilisieren, vom Dot oder Silikonöl. Oder vom Alkohol den du da benutzt hast. 
Das du keinen Druckpunkt hast, wird wohl am entlüften liegen. Dachte kürzlich auch, alles perfekt gemacht zu haben, um dann nach Monaten bei voller Fahrt den Druckpunkt zu verlieren... Hast du Reach und Druckpunkt eingestellt? Den Druckpunkt hatte ich damals verpennt bzw. falsch justiert.


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Sattel zentriert, Beläge rein, ran gepumpt, an den Knöpfen gedreht und ein griff ins leere. Morgen sieht die Welt schon anders aus


----------



## S-H-A (26. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sattel zentriert, Beläge rein, ran gepumpt, an den Knöpfen gedreht und ein griff ins leere. Morgen sieht die Welt schon anders aus


Es tritt aber kein Dot aus, oder?


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Da haste recht, tritt keins aus.


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2020)

Wie immer, Anwenderfehler. Bremst wieder.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1139875Wie immer, Anwenderfehler. Bremst wieder.


Sehr cool.


----------



## YZ-Rider (6. November 2020)

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt. Und zwar bleibt ein Kolben permanent draußen stehen und fährt nicht wieder zurück nach Betätigen des Hebels. Bremse schleift folglich die
gesamte Zeit.
Woran kann das liegen?
Ein Mobilisieren des Kolben hat bisher leider nichts gebracht. Zudem fährt er auch fix raus, jedoch nicht wieder zurück. Der Kolben wandert somit mit jedem mal Hebelziehen weiter raus, bis er durch die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr weiter kann. Entlüftet ist die Bremse auch, eine Überfüllung kann ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Dicht ist auch alles. Da die anderen drei Kolben gehen, muss es lokal irgendwo am Kolben liegen. Ich bin nur langsam ratlos


----------



## S-H-A (6. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Nun hat es mich auch erwischt. Und zwar bleibt ein Kolben permanent draußen stehen und fährt nicht wieder zurück nach Betätigen des Hebels. Bremse schleift folglich die
> gesamte Zeit.
> Woran kann das liegen?
> Ein Mobilisieren des Kolben hat bisher leider nichts gebracht. Zudem fährt er auch fix raus, jedoch nicht wieder zurück. Der Kolben wandert somit mit jedem mal Hebelziehen weiter raus, bis er durch die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr weiter kann. Entlüftet ist die Bremse auch, eine Überfüllung kann ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Dicht ist auch alles. Da die anderen drei Kolben gehen, muss es lokal irgendwo am Kolben liegen. Ich bin nur langsam ratlos


Wie alt ist die Bremse?


----------



## Homer4 (6. November 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich rate nur. Aber vielleicht hängt ja eine Luftblase hinter diesem einem Kolben fest. Somit wird über den hydraulischen Druck des Gebers der Kolben zwar an den Belag gedrückt, aber die Luftblase verhindert, dass der Kolben wieder zurück kommt.
Somit müsste nochmal Entlüften werden und die Ausgefahrenen Kolben bei geöffneter Entlüftungsschraube zurück gedrückt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (6. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die Bremse?


3,5-4 Jahre etwa.
Alterstod?


----------



## YZ-Rider (6. November 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich rate nur. Aber vielleicht hängt ja eine Luftblase hinter diesem einem Kolben fest. Somit wird über den hydraulischen Druck des Gebers der Kolben zwar an den Belag gedrückt, aber die Luftblase verhindert, dass der Kolben wieder zurück kommt.
> Somit müsste nochmal Entlüften werden und die Ausgefahrenen Kolben bei geöffneter Entlüftungsschraube zurück gedrückt werden.



Guter Hinweis, aber das habe ich leider schon mehrfach getan.


----------



## Homer4 (6. November 2020)

Dreck in der Dichtung, der das Zurückkommen verhindert?


----------



## S-H-A (6. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> 3,5-4 Jahre etwa.
> Alterstod?


Das die Kolben vielleicht nicht mehr wirklich glatt sind? Hast du die Kolben vorm zurück drücken beim Belagwechsel immer gereinigt? Vielleicht echt Dreck? Komische Sache.


----------



## YZ-Rider (6. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das die Kolben vielleicht nicht mehr wirklich glatt sind? Hast du die Kolben vorm zurück drücken beim Belagwechsel immer gereinigt? Vielleicht echt Dreck? Komische Sache.



Ja das habe ich.
Von 2017 an war die Bremse jedoch erst 1,5 Jahre an einem Testbike. Die wird sie sicher schon genug abbekommen haben, bisher ging sie jedoch ohne Probleme. 
Ich werde mal das Silikonöl über Nacht einwirken lassen. Ansonsten muss wohl eine neue für vorne her.
Bin mit meinem Latein durch.


----------



## _Andy_ (6. November 2020)

Wie alt ist den das DOT? Ist da vielleicht Dreck reingekommen, durch Abrieb, oder beim Wechsel? Ansonsten vielleicht mal den Kolben rauspumpen und die Dichtungen kontrollieren.


----------



## YZ-Rider (6. November 2020)

_Andy_ schrieb:


> Wie alt ist den das DOT? Ist da vielleicht Dreck reingekommen, durch Abrieb, oder beim Wechsel? Ansonsten vielleicht mal den Kolben rauspumpen und die Dichtungen kontrollieren.



Das Dot ist frisch. Das Bike ist gerade erst aufgebaut, da wurde alles erledigt. 

Das wäre nochmal eine Möglichkeit. Habe ich bisher noch nie gemacht. Wie geht man da am besten vor? Sobald einer draußen ist dürfte die anderen nicht durch Pumpen rauszubekommen sein oder wie ist der Sattel aufgebaut?


----------



## Route66 (6. November 2020)

Ja, würd auch mal die Kolben raus pumpen und alles reinigen. Danach neu befüllen und noch mal testen. 

Ggf. mal den Kolben gegen einen neuen austauschen wenn im Sattel alles ok ist und keine Riefen innen zu sehen sind. 
Die Ersatzteilnummern sind in den Explosionszeichnungen auf der Hope Site zu finden.


----------



## Route66 (6. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> ...
> Wie geht man da am besten vor? Sobald einer draußen ist dürfte die anderen nicht durch Pumpen rauszubekommen sein oder wie ist der Sattel aufgebaut?



die Kolben soweit wie möglich raus pumpen. Dann einen Lappen rein stecken und mit Druckluft die Kolben vorsichtig (!) raus  drücken. Dabei die anderen Öffnungen soweit möglich abdecken und zuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. November 2020)

Ich fahre derzeit eine Direttissima-V4 Kombination mit Uberbike Race Matrix Belägen. Was die Bremsleistung betrifft, bin ich etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Die Bremse ist einfach nur brachial und auf nassen Trails einfach zu viel.

Welche Beläge für die Hope V4 sind denn langlebig und geräuschlos sowie fadingresistent? Es braucht für die Bremse einfach keine Power-Beläge.


----------



## YZ-Rider (11. November 2020)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit eine Direttissima-V4 Kombination mit Uberbike Race Matrix Belägen. Was die Bremsleistung betrifft, bin ich etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Die Bremse ist einfach nur brachial und auf nassen Trails einfach zu viel.
> 
> Welche Beläge für die Hope V4 sind denn langlebig und geräuschlos sowie fadingresistent? Es braucht für die Bremse einfach keine Power-Beläge.



Die grauen Galfer Beläge sind diesbezüglich super. Power, aber gut dosierbar und auch der Preis stimmt.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Was ja schon nervt bei Hope Bremsen, bei mir den V4, sind diese irre sanft gleitenden Kolben. Man muss beim Ein/Ausbau des VR gut aufpassen da nicht zu verkanten und so einen Kolben unbeabsichtigt zurückzudrücken  .


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Was ja schon nervt bei Hope Bremsen, bei mir den V4, sind diese irre sanft gleitenden Kolben. Man muss beim Ein/Ausbau des VR gut aufpassen da nicht zu verkanten und so einen Kolben unbeabsichtigt zurückzudrücken  .


Dann kauf Dir halt 'ne Magura!


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dann kauf Dir halt 'ne Magura!


Dachte Shimano wäre der König der schwergängigen Kolben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dachte Shimano wäre der König der schwergängigen Kolben.


Wenn schon, dann das volle Programm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann das volle Programm!


Nööö.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nööö.


Machst' jetzt einen auf Fanboy!?


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Machst' jetzt einen auf Fanboy!?


Von was?


----------



## Diddo (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Von was?


Magura, was sonst


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Magura, was sonst


Klar, ich weiß halt was gut. Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt mal btt. Ich hab mir nun tatsächlich Dichtungen für Geber und Nehmer, sowie einige Beläge auf Lager gelegt. Hab echt Sorge das es heute Abend in Brüssel die No Deal Verkündung gibt und wir uns auf lange, sehr lange Wartezeiten einstellen müssen. Ist ja so schon kaum was verfügbar. Kettenblätter z.B..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jetzt mal btt. Ich hab mir nun tatsächlich Dichtungen für Geber und Nehmer, sowie einige Beläge auf Lager gelegt. ...


Hoffentlich genug für alle!!


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hoffentlich genug für alle!!


Wahrscheinlich. Bin da ein wenig gagga. Hab in der Tat viel auf Lager aktuell. Hab das alles kommen sehen. Hoffe das Hope, schönes Wortspiel, schon einen Deal hat, wie es dann weitergehen kann. Sprich einen Importeur oder ein EU Lager.
Wenn die allerdings noch nix in der Mache haben wird es übel.


----------



## HaegarHH (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jetzt mal btt. Ich hab mir nun tatsächlich Dichtungen für Geber und Nehmer, sowie einige Beläge auf Lager gelegt. Hab echt Sorge das es heute Abend in Brüssel die No Deal Verkündung gibt und wir uns auf lange, sehr lange Wartezeiten einstellen müssen. Ist ja so schon kaum was verfügbar. Kettenblätter z.B..


Ja, da bin ich bei Dir  ... ich habe mir ja vorsorglich noch schnell ein wenig schottischen Stahl besorgt 

Nun aber zum Thema KB. Habe mich lange gefragt, welche Schaltung ich am neuen Rad haben will, dementsprechend auch Kassette, Freilauf, ... KB. Dabei bin ich auf Gabaruk gestossen und die haben tatsächlich KB mit Hope Evo Crank Aufnahme im Programm, das gleiche auch in oval, und das in allen Farben abgestimmt auf Ihre Kassetten. Während man Hope für Shimano 12-f. ein spezielles KB braucht und das nur in eingeschränkten Größen und nur in schwarz gibt, laufen (angeblich) alle Garbaruk auch mit Shimano 12-fach. 

Ich meine ja nur, zumindest solange, wie Polen noch in der EU ist.


----------



## YZ-Rider (13. Dezember 2020)

Servus,

fährt von euch einer den Wolftooth Remote in der Version für Hope Bremsen in Verbindung mit der Tech3 in der ersten Generation?
Wie erfolgt die Montage da genau und wie ist der Sitz des Hebels?
Shimano I-Spec A und B sollte ja genauso funktionieren, allerdings scheint sich die Version vom Montagewinkel zu der Hope zu unterscheiden 

Ein paar Infos und Eindrücke wären klasse 
Gerne auch zu anderen Remotes, die an der Tech3 montiert wurden. Fahre derzeit einen Crankbrothers Remote. Damit sich der Hebel im Kugelgelenk nicht verdreht, bedarf es ein relativ hohes Anzugmoment. Da ich nun erstmals auf einen Carbonlenker umsteige, möchte ich dieses umgehen und eine Klemme am Lenker einsparen.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dapaus (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mir ein Gravel Bike mit Sram Force Hebeln aufgebaut. Habe irrtümlich die Hope X2 Bremssättel bestellt. Ich überlege, ob diese zusammen mit den Hebeln funktionieren, oder ob ich sie besser gleich zurück schicke.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination oder eine Meinung hierzu?

Hope hat geantwortet, dass sie nicht empfehlen, eine Kombination mit Hebeln einer anderen Marke vorzunehmen. Eine Begründung haben sie aber nicht gegeben.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe Sram Hebel - Hope X2 FM verbaut. Die Kombination an sich funktioniert zuverlässig und liefert durch die größeren Kolben enorme Bremskraft. Allerdings erhöht sich dadurch auch der Leerweg. Bei sehr kleinen Händen und entsprechender Hebelstellung kann es sein, dass man den Hebel bis zum Lenker zieht.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Bursch, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Hab an meinem Hobel die E4 mit den originalen Hope Sinterbelägen. Bin mit der Bremse an sich sehr zufrieden, aber bei meinem Hometrail, teis sehr steil und ruppig bedarf es ziemliche Fingerkraft und die Bremspower kommt an die Grenze. Gibt es da einen Lösung? Mir kommt es vor, dass bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sich das Problem verschlimmert. Ich fahre jetzt seit 4 Jahren Hope und mir fehlt immer ein wenig der Biss. Gewichtstechnisch bin ich bei max 82kg mit Sack und Pack.


----------



## HaegarHH (21. Dezember 2020)

Was für Scheiben fährst Du denn?


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (21. Dezember 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Was für Scheiben fährst Du denn?


Die Floating Discs von Hope


----------



## HaegarHH (21. Dezember 2020)

Also ich fahre von Anfang an die Kombi Trickstuff Dächle HD Scheiben mit den Trickstuff Power+ Belägen in meiner E4. Damit bin ich soweit problemlos unterwegs. 

Im Vergleich kann ich nur sagen, dass die Original Hope-Beläge deutlich weniger bringen und man spürt auch einen Unterschied zwischen den dicken und neue(re)n Dächle HD Scheiben und immer noch dickeren, aber deutlich genutzteren Magura Scheiben (ältere, "gute", keine Ahnung was genau). Hope Scheiben hatte ich / wir nie montiert, kann ich also nicht vergleichen. 

Zu Beginn mag die Magura T7 mit den Magura Bremsbelägen Typ 8.R auf den noch nicht so abgenutzten Scheiben noch einen Tick bissiger, schärfer gewesen sein, in der letzten Zeit bevor sie durch eine Tech 3 E4 ersetzt wurde war sie es sicher nicht, mag aber auch nur an meiner Unfähigkeit sie richtig zu warten gelegen haben. 

All das ist jedoch ganz, ganz weit von der Leistung einer Sram Guide entfernt, einfach weil da die Leichtbauscheiben signifikant dünner waren / sind. 

Kann es einfach sein, dass Deine Scheiben so weit runter gefahren sind, dass sie mal ersetzt werden sollten?

Ansonsten würde ich Dir mal empfehlen meine Trickstuff Kombi auszuprobieren.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (22. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für dein Input.
Werde dann die Kombi mal probieren mit Trickstuff Scheiben und Belägen.
Sram oder Magura Bremsen sagen mir nicht so zu. Spiel mit dem Gedanken ob ich mir die Direttissma gönnen soll, auf Lebenszeit so zu sagen ;-) Ich weiß aber nicht ob bei dieser die Dosierbarkeit ähnlich ist wie bei Hope, bzw. ob das möglich ist bei der brachialen Bremskraft.

Die Scheibe ist noch in Ordnung, fahre sie erst seit diesem Jahr.

Gibt es hier jemanden, der wo Vergleiche zwischen Hope und Trickstuff Bremsen machen kann?


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Dezember 2020)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein Input.
> Werde dann die Kombi mal probieren mit Trickstuff Scheiben und Belägen.
> Sram oder Magura Bremsen sagen mir nicht so zu. Spiel mit dem Gedanken ob ich mir die Direttissma gönnen soll, auf Lebenszeit so zu sagen ;-) Ich weiß aber nicht ob bei dieser die Dosierbarkeit ähnlich ist wie bei Hope, bzw. ob das möglich ist bei der brachialen Bremskraft.
> 
> ...


Die Trickstuff spielt in einer anderen Liga. Ganz einfach. Da kommt weder MT7, noch Saint, noch eine V4 ran. Wie gesagt, bin die V4 sehr gerne gefahren, aber durch Zufall konnte ich eine limitierte MT Tibor Simai kaufen (der Held meiner Jugend). Die Magura ist wirklich toll und ans Plastik habe ich mich gewöhnt. Der HC3 Hebel funzt gut.
Die Trickstuff bin ich mal Probe in Finale Ligure gefahren. Das ist wirklich Champions League. Danach kam nie wieder eine Bremse mit vergleichbarer Performance. Weder was die Wertigkeit noch was die schiere Leistung angeht.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Dezember 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt von euch einer den Wolftooth Remote in der Version für Hope Bremsen in Verbindung mit der Tech3 in der ersten Generation?
> Wie erfolgt die Montage da genau und wie ist der Sitz des Hebels?
> ...


Servus,

also ich fahre seit Jahren (2017) den Wolftooth LA am Tech3, damals gab es noch keine Version speziell für Hope. Die Position ist gut passend, ich fahre die Hebel relativ flach, aber nicht ganz so krass wie Barelli.
Die Tonnenmutter brauchte ich von Hope, leider hat sich diese auch nicht als robust genug erwiesen. Aus Asien hab ich eine aus Titan bekommen und nun passt alles. Dieser Kunststoffnapf mit Sollbruchstelle ist für mich ein No-go, mittlerweile gibt es genug Alternativen zu dem Hebel, die ausfallsicherer sind. Natürlich ist mir der auch zu einem blöden Zeitpunkt gebrochen, als ich in den Bergen war. Jetzt habe ich das Ersatzteil immer mit im Rucksack. Damals war der Hebel ziemlich ohne Konkurrenz. Jetzt würde ich den Bikeyoke-Hebel kaufen oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Danach kam nie wieder eine Bremse mit vergleichbarer Performance. Weder was die Wertigkeit noch was die schiere Leistung angeht.


Gibt es aber, wenn man basteln mag. DRT Hebel mit HOPE V4 Sattel. Best of both worlds.


----------



## custos (15. Januar 2021)

Moin. 
kurze Frage:

passt der V4 Sattel mit einer 160mm Scheibe hinten? 
Da hätte ich eine IS Aufnahme - also Adapter F

Grüße Christian.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Januar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Moin.
> kurze Frage:
> 
> passt der V4 Sattel mit einer 160mm Scheibe hinten?
> ...


Kurze Gegenfrage: wozu!?


----------



## custos (15. Januar 2021)

Hope Website sagt passt erst ab 180mm. Ich hätte gern jemand, der das mal in der Hand hatte.


----------



## S-H-A (15. Januar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Hope Website sagt passt erst ab 180mm. Ich hätte gern jemand, der das mal in der Hand hatte.


Nimm doch einfach 180mm. 160mm an der V4 macht doch keinen Sinn. Wenn du Leichtbau betreibst, ist die Bremse die Falsche.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Januar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Hope Website sagt passt erst ab 180mm. Ich hätte gern jemand, der das mal in der Hand hatte.


Wozu sollte eine V4 mit einer 160er Scheibe gefahren werden? Was ist Dein Grund, nach so einer Kombi zu fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (15. Januar 2021)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wozu sollte eine V4 mit einer 160er Scheibe gefahren werden? Was ist Dein Grund, nach so einer Kombi zu fragen?



Restebike? Ne Bremse die sogar innenbelüftete Scheiben verträgt mit so winzigen Bremsscheiben zu limitieren ergibt sonst keinen Sinn


----------



## Muckal (15. Januar 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Restebike? Ne Bremse die sogar innenbelüftete Scheiben verträgt mit so winzigen Bremsscheiben zu limitieren ergibt sonst keinen Sinn



Ich denke es geht darum das Nilpferd zu ärgern.


----------



## bummel42 (15. Januar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Moin.
> kurze Frage:
> 
> passt der V4 Sattel mit einer 160mm Scheibe hinten?
> ...


Ja, das passt so.


----------



## Diddo (15. Januar 2021)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ja, das passt so.



Leider. Bei der V2 war man wenigstens zu Scheiben mit extrabreiten Reibringen gezwungen, die es erst ab 180mm gab


----------



## Lennart (15. Januar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Moin.
> kurze Frage:
> 
> passt der V4 Sattel mit einer 160mm Scheibe hinten?
> ...


Der Hope Adapter passt nicht ohne zu feilen. Shimano geht ohne Modifikation.


----------



## Diddo (15. Januar 2021)

Ich nehme mal den Ansatz mit der 180mm Scheibe als Lösung?


----------



## custos (15. Januar 2021)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. 
160mm weil es für ein Dirtbike ist. 
Das ist die Erklärung.

@Lennart danke für dein Tip mit dem Shimano Adapter.


----------



## S-H-A (15. Januar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.
> 160mm weil es für ein Dirtbike ist.
> Das ist die Erklärung.
> 
> @Lennart danke für dein Tip mit dem Shimano Adapter.


Hatte Hope da nicht was spezielles? Die Beläge haben schon gut Spiel in der V4.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Januar 2021)

Weiß jemand, wo ich günstig einen Hope V4 Sattel her bekommen kann?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Banjo mit 45 Grad Abgang, ähnlich wie hier nur halt passend zum E4 Bremssattel. Ich hab zwar gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer hier was. Grund ist, dass der Leitungsabgang dermassen geknickt wird, dass das einfach gruuselig ist. Gerader Abgang macht es übrigens auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (21. Januar 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Banjo mit 45 Grad Abgang, ähnlich wie hier nur halt passend zum E4 Bremssattel. Ich hab zwar gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer hier was. Grund ist, dass der Leitungsabgang dermassen geknickt wird, dass das einfach gruuselig ist. Gerader Abgang macht es übrigens auch nicht besser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191956


Gibt es sowas von Hope? Ich kenne nur die 0° und 90° Anschlüsse.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (21. Januar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas von Hope? Ich kenne nur die 0° und 90° Anschlüsse.


Dort hab ich natürlich als erstes geschaut...


----------



## hemi (21. Januar 2021)

Och hatte nach solch einem Anschluss auch mal gesucht und bin nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## Coldswell (22. Januar 2021)

Moin Zusammen, bin gerade dabei mir eine e4/v4 setup zu konfigurieren.
Was mir aber nicht klar wird warum fahren einige 203mm und andere 200mm Scheiben.
Was genau machen die 3mm aus bzw. für welche Konfiguration benötige ich +3mm???
Für die Performance sollten die 3mm doch keine Auswirkung haben... oder get es nur darum ggf. bereits vorhandene Adapter weiterzunutzen?
Danke für die Aufklärung!!!


----------



## hemi (22. Januar 2021)

203 mm entsprechen 8 Zoll, also einfach der "alte" Standard.
Jetzt wird ja in der Bikebranche vermehrt mit dem metrischem System gearbeitet, daher die 200 mm.
Und wie immer bei neuen Standard... ...der alte bleibt bestehen


----------



## Coldswell (22. Januar 2021)

Danke @hemi bedeutet es dann des es schlicht egal ist ob ich 203mm oder 200mm montiere bzw. ich ggf. das Thema Unterlegscheiben habe?


----------



## bummel42 (22. Januar 2021)

Coldswell schrieb:


> Danke @hemi bedeutet es dann des es schlicht egal ist ob ich 203mm oder 200mm montiere bzw. ich ggf. das Thema Unterlegscheiben habe?


jepp.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Januar 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Banjo mit 45 Grad Abgang, ähnlich wie hier nur halt passend zum E4 Bremssattel. Ich hab zwar gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer hier was. Grund ist, dass der Leitungsabgang dermassen geknickt wird, dass das einfach gruuselig ist. Gerader Abgang macht es übrigens auch nicht besser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191956


Im Prinzip müsste man so ein Hope Banjo eigentlich relativ einfach machen können. Eigentlich nur ein Drehteil mit 2 Flächen und einem M6x1 Gewinde... Entweder aus Rostfreistahl oder halt Alu. Biegen kann man das dann auch von Hand wenn man das Teil etwas länger als original macht.
Mal gucken wenn Rahmen und Bremse da ist, dann schaue ich mal wie genau das sein müsste.


----------



## DRT (22. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ich günstig einen Hope V4 Sattel her bekommen kann?



Die Frage ist was Du unter "günstig" verstehst ?
Mir haben die Preise bei Sebastian immer getaugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Tip. Bei Hope ist nicht nur der Preis ein Thema, sondern auch die Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Februar 2021)

Moin, welche Bremsscheibe kann ich für eine X2 am besten nutzen? 180mm


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Februar 2021)

Die Frage verstehe ich nicht?
Nimm 180er Hope Scheiben, fertig.
Wenn die Dir nicht gefallen, dürften auch die meisten anderen Scheiben funktionieren, so lange der Reibring groß genug für die X2 ist.


----------



## HaegarHH (12. Februar 2021)

Ich stehe ja auf Ganzmetall-Scheiben so aus dem Vollen, auch weil da die Wärmekapazität wohl um einiges höher ist, als bei schwimmendgelagerten mit Alukorpus, wie den Hope Scheiben. 

Aktuell fahre ich die Dächle HD, davor hatte ich ältere Magura-Scheiben (die immer noch am Rad der Freundin rotieren).

Hängt aber sicher auch mit Einsatzbereich und noch mehr Gewicht des Fahrers etc. zusammen.


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Februar 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was Du unter "günstig" verstehst ?
> Mir haben die Preise bei Sebastian immer getaugt.


Danke für den Tipp. Die von mir gewünschte V4 war da wirklich recht günstig.
Hab dann aber dennoch woanders bestellt, da mir ein anderer Händler für das Komplettpaket mit Zubehör einen besseren Preis gemacht hat.

Aber es zeigt sich wieder:
Mal kleinere Händler anfragen, die machen häufig deutlich bessere Preise als die großen bekannten Versender.


----------



## senkaeugen (12. Februar 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja auf Ganzmetall-Scheiben so aus dem Vollen, auch weil da die Wärmekapazität wohl um einiges höher ist, als bei schwimmendgelagerten mit Alukorpus, wie den Hope Scheiben.
> 
> Aktuell fahre ich die Dächle HD, davor hatte ich ältere Magura-Scheiben (die immer noch am Rad der Freundin rotieren).
> 
> Hängt aber sicher auch mit Einsatzbereich und noch mehr Gewicht des Fahrers etc. zusammen.


Dann würde ich zu 2,25er Brakestuff oder 2,3er TRP greifen - schließlich nimmt der Ring die meiste Wärme auf und bicht die Stege/Spider 😉 

Wie dick sind die non-vented Scheiben von Hope? 1,8mm 🤷🏻‍♂️ da kommt es auch nicht mehr auf den Spider drauf an ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (12. Februar 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja auf Ganzmetall-Scheiben so aus dem Vollen, auch weil da die Wärmekapazität wohl um einiges höher ist, als bei schwimmendgelagerten mit Alukorpus, wie den Hope Scheiben.
> 
> Aktuell fahre ich die Dächle HD, davor hatte ich ältere Magura-Scheiben (die immer noch am Rad der Freundin rotieren).
> 
> Hängt aber sicher auch mit Einsatzbereich und noch mehr Gewicht des Fahrers etc. zusammen.



Von Hope gibt es auch Scheiben ohne Alu Spider. Abgesehen davon ist die X2 wohl nicht die richtige Bremse für Dauerschleifer und Vielbremser, außer vielleicht man wäre besonders leicht.
Habe mir kürzlich auch eine ans Hardtail geschraubt. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt würde ich sagen, dass ich damit nicht unbedingt in die Alpen möchte, aber fürs Flachland hier sollte das schon passen bei 100kg Systemgewicht.


----------



## Muckal (21. Februar 2021)

Gestern bin ich mal schön kurze, aber steile Stücke gefahren, teils so, dass die Hinterbremse kaum noch was bringt, weil sie nur blockiert. 100hm hat die Abfahrt insgesamt und man bremst fast durchgehend relativ stark. Für mich ist die X2 mit 203er RT-66 und 180er Ashima Windcutter dafür vollkommen ausreichend. Zugegeben, eine gewisse Kraft im Bremsfinger braucht es schon, ist also vielleicht nichts für Leute, die diesbezüglich empfindlich sind.


----------



## HaegarHH (22. Februar 2021)

Kleiner Hinweis, nachdem das für MICH die Kombi schlechthin für meine E4 ist ... nachdem seit heute der Trickstuff-Shop wieder offen hat, stehen die Hope-Beläge dort auf "*noch *lieferbar!" was auch immer das bedeuten mag und die Dächle HD Scheiben, die in keinem Shop mehr vorhanden waren, sind "auf Lager". Ich habe gerade erstmal mein Lager wieder aufgefüllt mit einem Satz Scheiben als Reserve und hoffentlich genug Belägen für das Jahr.


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Februar 2021)

Hat mal wer die Lila Bremsbeläge in seine V4 gesteckt?


----------



## Muckal (27. Februar 2021)

Nochmal zur X2 im genannten Setup: mit 35kg Kinderanhänger dran ist die X2 etwas unterdimensioniert wenn es bergab geht. Man wird nicht schneller, aber man wird auch nicht schnell langsamer. Systemgewicht sind dann eher 135kg...


----------



## HaegarHH (27. Februar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Nochmal zur X2 im genannten Setup:


Was fährst Du denn für Beläge und Scheiben?



Muckal schrieb:


> Systemgewicht sind dann eher 135kg...


DAS ist so +/- mein Systemgewicht mit ohne Hänger. 

Daher die E4, die ich allerdings dann mit TrickStuff Power+ Belägen und 203 / 180 TS Dächle HD Scheiben kombiniert habe. Die Kombi bringt noch mal deutlich mehr Leistung als die Original Hope Beläge mit (benutzen, aber noch benutzbaren) Magura Storm Scheiben (weiß leider nicht welche).


----------



## Muckal (27. Februar 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn für Beläge und Scheiben?
> 
> 
> DAS ist so +/- mein Systemgewicht mit ohne Hänger.
> ...



Steht oben, organische Beläge, weil dabei gewesen und RT66 und ne Windcutter (weil da gewesen).


----------



## CaseOnline (18. März 2021)

Servus!

Ich könnte eine E4 von 2019 bekommen - hat sich da gegenüber den aktuellen Bremsen (die nicht verfügbar sind  ) etwas geändert?

Danke,
Marc


----------



## bummel42 (18. März 2021)

Nicht das ich wüsste.
Aber welche Änderung würde Dir Sorgen bereiten?


----------



## CaseOnline (18. März 2021)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste.
> Aber welche Änderung würde Dir Sorgen bereiten?


Keine. Aber der Shop hat so explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass es die 2019er Version ist, da dachte ich, ich frag lieber mal.  Danke Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (18. März 2021)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Keine. Aber der Shop hat so explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass es die 2019er Version ist, da dachte ich, ich frag lieber mal.  Danke Dir!



Es handelt sich um eine Tech3 E4, richtig?


----------



## CaseOnline (18. März 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Tech3 E4, richtig?


Korrekt, Tech 3 E4.


----------



## HaegarHH (18. März 2021)

Also die Griffe haben sich geändert, aus dem Kopf weiß ich nicht, was alt war und was neu ist.

Ein Griff hat die "Mulden" / Vertiefungen nur als eben diese ausgeführt, der andere hat durchgebohrte Löcher. Ich finde die durchgebohrten Löcher etwas scharfkantiger mit nackten Finger, dafür haben sie mit Handschuhen mehr Grip.

Ist letztendlich aber eher kosmetisches Detail.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (19. März 2021)

Die Deckel der Tech3 wurden auch geändert, meines Wissens aber vor 2019.
Früher hatten sie eine Erhebung, jetzt sind sie flach.
Erstaunlicherweise funktionieren beide Varianten....


----------



## CaseOnline (24. März 2021)

Servus!

Kurzes Feedback und Dankeschön in die Runde. Die 2019er E4 scheint topaktuell zu sein - keine Bohrungen im Griff, nur Dimples. Und der Deckel des Ausgleichbehälters ist flach. 

Ansonsten - super Bremse! Könnte vorne etwas mehr Biss haben, um mein "Dickschiff" (Hugene XL) mit einem Finger aufs Vorderrad zu heben, aber ich hab schon etwas bissigere Beläge hier. Auf jeden Fall ist die Hope für mich um Welten besser als die MT7, und besser aussehen tut sie auch. Von der vergleichsweise einfachen Entlüftung will ich gar nicht anfangen... 

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Muckal (24. März 2021)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Kurzes Feedback und Dankeschön in die Runde. Die 2019er E4 scheint topaktuell zu sein - keine Bohrungen im Griff, nur Dimples. Und der Deckel des Ausgleichbehälters ist flach.
> 
> ...



Freu dich auf den Tag wo was kaputt geht und du einfach so günstige Ersatzteile bekommst. Falls überhaupt was kaputt geht, ist schließlich kein Plastikschrott. Sorry, Carbotecture.


----------



## monsterlurchi (25. März 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis, nachdem das für MICH die Kombi schlechthin für meine E4 ist ... nachdem seit heute der Trickstuff-Shop wieder offen hat, stehen die Hope-Beläge dort auf "*noch *lieferbar!" was auch immer das bedeuten mag und die Dächle HD Scheiben, die in keinem Shop mehr vorhanden waren, sind "auf Lager". Ich habe gerade erstmal mein Lager wieder aufgefüllt mit einem Satz Scheiben als Reserve und hoffentlich genug Belägen für das Jahr.



ich habe mit den Powerplus auf der normalen hope floating disc ein deutliches Rubbeln gehabt. Jetzt mit dem Wechsel auf TS Dächle ist das weg. Die Bremskraft ist nun deutlich höher, aber immer noch super dosierbar. Die vorherige Kombi waren organische hope Beläge und hope floating disc.

Somit kann ich den Tip nur weitergeben. Die Kombi ist wirklich ziemlich gut.


----------



## S-H-A (27. März 2021)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> ich habe mit den Powerplus auf der normalen hope floating disc ein deutliches Rubbeln gehabt. Jetzt mit dem Wechsel auf TS Dächle ist das weg. Die Bremskraft ist nun deutlich höher, aber immer noch super dosierbar. Die vorherige Kombi waren organische hope Beläge und hope floating disc.
> 
> Somit kann ich den Tip nur weitergeben. Die Kombi ist wirklich ziemlich gut.


Die Kombi kann genauso rubbeln. Wie jede andere auch. Power auf Dächle sogar nicht selten. Steckst nicht drin.


----------



## Trader Mario (12. April 2021)

Gibt es einen Schrauber hier im Raum Stuttgart, der mir mit meinen E4 weiterhelfen kann? Leider ist das Hunter Silicone überall vergriffen und meine Kolben beider Bremsen müssen mobilisiert werden. Zudem habe ich auch das Kolbendeckelwerkzeug nicht. Die Radläden sind aktuell mit Aufträgen dicht und ich will ungern bis Ende Mai warten... und da ich das Rad gebraucht gekauft habe, kann ich nicht zum Händler gehen, wo es gekauft wurde.
Merci für jeden Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (12. April 2021)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Schrauber hier im Raum Stuttgart, der mir mit meinen E4 weiterhelfen kann? Leider ist das Hunter Silicone überall vergriffen und meine Kolben beider Bremsen müssen mobilisiert werden. Zudem habe ich auch das Kolbendeckelwerkzeug nicht. Die Radläden sind aktuell mit Aufträgen dicht und ich will ungern bis Ende Mai warten... und da ich das Rad gebraucht gekauft habe, kann ich nicht zum Händler gehen, wo es gekauft wurde.
> Merci für jeden Tipp.


https://velbert.cyclecafe.eu/.               Frag doch Mal da nach ,evt.kann er dir die Bremse kurzfristig Mobeliesieren nach Absprache wenn nicht mehr Defekt ist.Evt.ist das in einer Woche erledigt .Hat alle Hope Werkzeuge vor Ort.


----------



## Trader Mario (13. April 2021)

danke für den Tipp, hoffe aber noch auf Stuttgart und Umgebung.
Mir würde auch reichen, wenn wir mir einer 2 Tropfen von dem Hope Hunter Silicon Öl abgibt, das ist leider überall vergriffen. Wahrscheinlich ist das schon die Lösung meines Problems.
Gibt es noch eine bedenkenlose Alternative zum Hunter? Ist echt bitter, dass mein Radel sein Dasein deshalb im Keller fristen muss. Radläden sind gut ausgebucht, was aktuell auch kein Wunder ist.


----------



## bummel42 (13. April 2021)

Für die schnelle Lösung nehme ich Silikonöl aus der Sprühdose, das ist aber nicht sehr dauerhaft. 
Ansonsten nehme ich ein (beliebiges) Silikonöl. Hope sagt nichts anderes, empfiehlt nur Hunter. 
Seit Jahren kein Problem/Defekt mit meiner Lösung.


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. April 2021)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp, hoffe aber noch auf Stuttgart und Umgebung.
> Mir würde auch reichen, wenn wir mir einer 2 Tropfen von dem Hope Hunter Silicon Öl abgibt, das ist leider überall vergriffen. Wahrscheinlich ist das schon die Lösung meines Problems.
> Gibt es noch eine bedenkenlose Alternative zum Hunter? Ist echt bitter, dass mein Radel sein Dasein deshalb im Keller fristen muss. Radläden sind gut ausgebucht, was aktuell auch kein Wunder ist.


Kann dir was in Freiburg anbieten, falls du zufällig in das Eck hier kommst.


----------



## Muckal (13. April 2021)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Für die schnelle Lösung nehme ich Silikonöl aus der Sprühdose, das ist aber nicht sehr dauerhaft.
> Ansonsten nehme ich ein (beliebiges) Silikonöl. Hope sagt nichts anderes, empfiehlt nur Hunter.
> Seit Jahren kein Problem/Defekt mit meiner Lösung.



Nehme Silikonspray, auf ein Wattestäbchen und ein Mal rum. Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Trader Mario (13. April 2021)

okay, danke. Mach ich. Bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (13. April 2021)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> okay, danke. Mach ich. Bestens.



Mein Angebot steht übrigens noch, für nen Hunderter nehm ich dir Bremse


----------



## Diddo (13. April 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Mein Angebot steht übrigens noch, für nen Hunderter nehm ich dir Bremse



Ich entsorge sie sogar kostenneutral!


----------



## Muckal (14. April 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich entsorge sie sogar kostenneutral!



Vorsicht vor Fakeangeboten


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (14. April 2021)

Wie glaubhaft sind den die Wartezeiten von 2-4 Monaten? Johnson fährt ja wieder alles hoch...


----------



## bummel42 (14. April 2021)

Lt. Hope sind Kleinteile lieferbar.
Bremsen haben eine Lieferzeit von ca. 10-12 Wochen.
Einziges Problem: Hope liefert nun aus den Niederlanden, ich bin nicht sicher wie eingespielt das schon ist.


----------



## hemi (14. April 2021)

Eventuell hilft dir auch der Beitrag:





__





						Hope RS4 CL purple/violett Naben nie mehr lieferbar?
					

Hat schon mal jemand die 2-3Monate Lieferzeit bei R2-bike validiert? Egal was von Hope?  Hast du nicht gelesen, was @schnellerpfeil,  @Knusperhexe und ich geschrieben haben? Oder denkst du Hope hat unterschiedliche Lösungen für seine Händler?  Gruss, Felix




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bananana_joe (19. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit 

Grade meine V4 ans Rad geschraubt (nur vorn, hinten kommt morgen erst).

Sattel zentriert, festgezogen, mal den hebel betätigt. Da fahren bloß an der Deckelseite die Kolben raus.. Kann das sein, dass ich die aus der Verpackung raus erstmal mobilisieren muss? 

Und mir ist noch was aufgefallen, ist das normal? Sieht aus wie eine nicht entgratete Bohrung, die da nicht hingehört.. Sehr unschönes Detail bei dem Preis. 

Gruß Marius


----------



## damianfromhell (19. Mai 2021)

Spessartbiker98 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Grade meine V4 ans Rad geschraubt (nur vorn, hinten kommt morgen erst).
> 
> ...


Also die Bohrung gehört da net hin. Würde ich reklamieren. Kann immer mal passieren aber des sieht auch eher aus als wenn das nach dem eloxieren passiert ist oder?


----------



## bananana_joe (19. Mai 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Also die Bohrung gehört da net hin. Würde ich reklamieren. Kann immer mal passieren aber des sieht auch eher aus als wenn das nach dem eloxieren passiert ist oder?



Ist die bremse in Silber überhaupt eloxiert? Reklamieren hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, leider hab ich wohl die allerletzte überhaupt bekommen.. Überall 3 Monate Lieferzeit :/

Gruß Marius


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Mai 2021)

Spessartbiker98 schrieb:


> Ist die bremse in Silber überhaupt eloxiert? Reklamieren hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, leider hab ich wohl die allerletzte überhaupt bekommen.. Überall 3 Monate Lieferzeit :/
> 
> Gruß Marius


Jup ist eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (20. Mai 2021)

Wäre mir gar nicht so sicher, dass die Bohrung nicht normal ist.
Bei einer M4 hatte ich was ähnliches und hatte bei Hope nachgefragt, da wurde mir gesagt ist fertigungsbedingt.

V4 liegt bei mir noch eingepackt, weil Rad noch nicht da ist an welches sie dran kommt
...wenn ich dran denke schau ich heut abend mal nach ob meine das auch hat.

Ansonsten die Bilder mal an Hope schicken.

P.S. Kolben mobilisieren am Anfang ist normal, hatte ich auch schon ...die hat lange rum gelegen von der Fabrik bis zu Dir, da können die Dichtungen schon mal etwas "verkleben/haften" an den Kolben.
zwei, drei mal rein/raus und es sollte gut sein....eventuell einen tropfen Dot auf die Laufflächen der Kolben geben und wieder abwischen....


----------



## bananana_joe (20. Mai 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wäre mir gar nicht so sicher, dass die Bohrung nicht normal ist.
> Bei einer M4 hatte ich was ähnliches und hatte bei Hope nachgefragt, da wurde mir gesagt ist fertigungsbedingt.
> 
> V4 liegt bei mir noch eingepackt, weil Rad noch nicht da ist an welches sie dran kommt
> ...



Das wäre nett, danke!

Wie bist du da vorgegangen? Wenn ich den hebel betätige, kommt ja nur die eine Seite raus. Hast du die dann irgendwie festgehalten, dass die andere Seite rauskommt?

EDIT:

Grade kam eine Mail von hope:

"Thank you for your email. That hole is normal, it is made by a drill which has to use that path during manufacture to make the hole inside the caliper to transfer fluid from one side to the other. It is also normal for the pistons to move at different rates until the caliper is set up and the pads are set up to the rotor. Once the caliper is set up and the brake is in use the pistons will all start to work together."

Hat sich also geklärt  
Gruß Marius


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Mai 2021)

ergänzend: genau halt die sich bewegenden Kolben mit etwas aus Kunststoff oder Holz fest und pass auf, dass Du die Kolben nicht zu weit raus kommen lässt.
Bewegen sich die anderen Kolben dann leicht, ist es wie Hope schreibt, für richtig gleichmäßigen Druck brauchen sie den Widerstand der Bremsscheibe


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Mai 2021)

Spessartbiker98 schrieb:


> Ist die bremse in Silber überhaupt eloxiert? Reklamieren hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, leider hab ich wohl die allerletzte überhaupt bekommen.. Überall 3 Monate Lieferzeit :/
> 
> Gruß Marius


Ich bin der Meinung das ist Alu Nackt.
Muß nachher mal meine Genauer angucken...


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Mai 2021)

Unwarscheinlich. Habe Robin von Hooe gefragt. Würde dann ja auch mit dem Laserzeugs net auf gehen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Mai 2021)

Wenn so ein Loch im Sattel normal sein soll,hat die Qualität aber nachgelassen!
Hab schon viele Hopes gehabt,sowas hatte ich nie.
Die Erklärungen ist auch sonderbar,danach müssten ja alle Sättel so eine „Ausfräsung“ haben.


----------



## bananana_joe (20. Mai 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Loch im Sattel normal sein soll,hat die Qualität aber nachgelassen!
> Hab schon viele Hopes gehabt,sowas hatte ich nie.
> Die Erklärungen ist auch sonderbar,danach müssten ja alle Sättel so eine „Ausfräsung“ haben.



Mein zweiter sattel (HR) hat genau die gleiche Bohrung.

Man muss aber echt sagen, dass die an einer Stelle sitzt an die ma quasi nicht hinsieht.


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Mai 2021)

hab nachgeschaut, das Loch haben meine auch.
Und wie gesagt hatte die "alte" M4 auch schon.
Mit eingebautem Belägen fällt es aber quasi nicht auf, wenn man nicht danach sucht.
Im eingebauten Zustand muss man sich schon verrenken um es zu sehen 

Ob es konstruktiv auch anders gehen würde, k.a.....


----------



## hemi (20. Mai 2021)

Mit nem Winkelbohrer bestimmt 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RB_Toyride (21. Mai 2021)

SOS

Gibt es zufällig in oder im Raum München jemanden, der mir eine Olive für die Tech3 E4 abgeben könnte?

Mir ist meine leider beim Leitungswechsel gebrochen. Brauche die Bremse aber dieses Wochenende. 

Danke im Vorraus 

Greets M


----------



## bananana_joe (22. Mai 2021)

Geil, Power ist reichlich vorhanden und diese ist sehr gut kontrollierbar..  Beim Hebelzug im Stand hat man nicht diesen klar definierten Druckpunkt wie zB bei Shimano aber beim Fahren fühlt es sich wirklich gut an. Ergonomisch wie haptisch ein Traum!


----------



## HaegarHH (1. Juni 2021)

Kann mal jemand den Titel ergänzen um "XCR" ...

Hope XCR Pro - X2









Edit: Immer erst News lesen, *bevor *man Neuigkeiten postet


----------



## bananana_joe (1. Juni 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Titel ergänzen um "XCR" ...
> 
> Hope XCR Pro - X2
> 
> ...



Schlichtes Design find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie find ich die doch etwas unspektakulär auf den ersten Blick. Muss ich mir wahrscheinlich öfter anschauen.


----------



## Rommos (9. Juni 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Banjo mit 45 Grad Abgang, ähnlich wie hier nur halt passend zum E4 Bremssattel. Ich hab zwar gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer hier was. Grund ist, dass der Leitungsabgang dermassen geknickt wird, dass das einfach gruuselig ist. Gerader Abgang macht es übrigens auch nicht besser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191956


Bist du inzwischen fündig geworden?
Könnte solche auch gut gebrauchen....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Rommos (9. Juni 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Banjo mit 45 Grad Abgang, ähnlich wie hier nur halt passend zum E4 Bremssattel. Ich hab zwar gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer hier was. Grund ist, dass der Leitungsabgang dermassen geknickt wird, dass das einfach gruuselig ist. Gerader Abgang macht es übrigens auch nicht besser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191956


Servus

bist du inzwischen fündig geworden?

Könnte solche Teile auch gut gebrauchen...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (26. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen, evtl kann mir jmd kurz weiterhelfen da ich nicht den ganzen Thread durchsuchen möchte. Ein Bremskolben ist mir an meiner Tech3 E4 gebrochen. Ich habe jetzt einen neuen bestellt. 
Nun zur Frage. Den neuen einfach reindrücken und die Bremse entlüften oder muss ich noch etwas bestimmtes beachten
Ich bedanke mich vielmals für die Hilfe.


----------



## bummel42 (27. Juni 2021)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, evtl kann mir jmd kurz weiterhelfen da ich nicht den ganzen Thread durchsuchen möchte. Ein Bremskolben ist mir an meiner Tech3 E4 gebrochen. Ich habe jetzt einen neuen bestellt.
> Nun zur Frage. Den neuen einfach reindrücken und die Bremse entlüften oder muss ich noch etwas bestimmtes beachten
> Ich bedanke mich vielmals für die Hilfe.


Theoretisch ja. 
Ggf. ist aber die Dichtung beschädigt worden.


----------



## Nasum (27. Juni 2021)

Danke. Dichtung sollte Ok sein. Ist beim zurück drücken mit dem Reifenheber ein kleines Stück abgeplatzt.
Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, wollte nur die Kolben reinigen und etwas fetten.
Ich kippe einfach Dot in den liegenden Bremssattel und dann drücke ich den Kolben rein. Danach ordentlich entlüfen und das sollte es gewesen sein...ist zumindest der Plan.


----------



## bananana_joe (19. Juli 2021)

Mahlzeit, meine Trickstuff power Beläge waren hinten nach zwei Ausfahrten komplett Geschichte. 

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt war es mega schlammig, sowas hab ich in den letzten 8 Jahren Radfahren nicht erlebt. Dann hab ich auf einmal bemerkt, dass ich schon auf der trägerplatte bremse.

Ist ja erstmal egal. Jetzt wollte ich die originalen hope sinterbeläge reinhauen. Die Kolben lassen sich aber leider kein bisschen zurückdrücken. Geber ist offen. Woran kann das liegen?

Dass die so einseitig rausfahren war ab Werk so. Dachte das gibt sich beim Fahren dann.





Die eine Seite konnte ich problemlos zurückdrücken.




Gruß Marius


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Juli 2021)

Wenn Du zurück drückst kommt die andere Seite raus oder Du bekommst sie gar nicht rein?

Bei ersterem und wenn man nicht alle Kolben gleichzeitig rein bekommt, würd ich vermuten zuviel Dot im System weil entlüftet mit ausgefahrenen Kolben z.B.

Bei letzterem:
Kolben sehen grenzwertig weit draußen aus, eventuell verkantet?
Erstmal sauber machen und außen den Kolben ev. mit etwas Dot schmieren mobilisieren, damit er besser wieder durch die Dichtung kommt.
Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein komplett auseinander nehmen.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wenn Du zurück drückst kommt die andere Seite raus oder Du bekommst sie gar nicht rein?
> 
> Bei ersterem und wenn man nicht alle Kolben gkeichzeitig rein bekommt, würd ich vermuten zuviel Dot im System weil entlüftet mit ausgefahrenen Kolben z.B.
> 
> ...


Die V4 hat längere Kolben. Aber das da was verkantet ist, war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## bummel42 (20. Juli 2021)

Bitte nicht mit DOT schmieren, sondern mit Silikonöl.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mit DOT schmieren, sondern mit Silikonöl.


Silikon ist besser, aber probieren kann er auch mit Dot wenn nix anderes da ist.


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Juli 2021)

Geht ja erstmal ums mobilisieren und Problem identifizieren - schmieren kann man immer noch.
Und mit Dot macht man da zumindest nix kaputt.

Silikonöl kann auch dazu führen, dass sie hinterher durch die Dichtung durch rutschen.
Daher würde ich(!) das erst verwenden, wenn ich weiß wo das Problem liegt und ob es die geeignete Maßnahme ist.

(Vielleicht hätt ich gleich mobilisieren und nicht schmieren schreiben sollen...wäre vielleicht eindeutiger - habs mal geändert )


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Geht ja erstmal ums mobilisieren und Problem identifizieren - schmieren kann man immer noch.
> Und mit Dot macht man da zumindest nix kaputt.
> 
> Silikonöl kann auch dazu führen, dass sie hinterher durch die Dichtung durch rutschen.
> ...


Silikon schadet in keinem Fall. Da rutscht nichts durch. Mobilisieren geht am besten mit Silikon. Dot ist die 2. Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (20. Juli 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Geht ja erstmal ums mobilisieren und Problem identifizieren - schmieren kann man immer noch.
> Und mit Dot macht man da zumindest nix kaputt.
> 
> Silikonöl kann auch dazu führen, dass sie hinterher durch die Dichtung durch rutschen.
> ...


Das stimmt. Für solche Dinge nehme ich dann immer Silikonspray, aber DOT geht auch.


----------



## bananana_joe (20. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Antworten schonmal.  

Wenn die verkantet sind, wie bekomm ich die wieder rein?

Gruß Marius


----------



## Epic-Treter (20. Juli 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Geht ja erstmal ums mobilisieren und Problem identifizieren - schmieren kann man immer noch.
> Und mit Dot macht man da zumindest nix kaputt.
> 
> Silikonöl kann auch dazu führen, dass sie hinterher durch die Dichtung durch rutschen.
> ...



Silikonöl ist das Mittel der Wahl , das Hope dafür empfiehlt.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

Spessartbiker98 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten schonmal.
> 
> Wenn die verkantet sind, wie bekomm ich die wieder rein?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Sanft "hebeln" beim reindrücken. Eher ein wackeln... SANFT!


----------



## bananana_joe (21. Juli 2021)

Hat ein bisschen gedauert bis sie wieder relativ leichtgängig waren. Habs aber jetzt wieder hinbekommen. Danke an alle! 

Gruß Marius


----------



## CasterTroy (1. August 2021)

Moin,

habe hier im Thread etwas gelesen, bin auch schon "teilfündig" geworden - dennoch die Fragen.

Mein Sohn hat gestern seine Tech 3 V4 verbaut. Für den SRAM Trigger gibt es ja den originalen Adapter von Hope (rechts). Der würde passen, ist aber derzeit schwer zu bekommen, gibt es evtl. auch Alternativen?

Als Dropper ist eine Fox Transfer verbaut, gibt es hier auch die Möglichkeit den Remote direkt an die V4 zu bekommen?

Danke und einen schönen Sonntag
Markus und Philipp


----------



## ma1208 (1. August 2021)

Die fox müsste ja auch an die sram matchmaker passen, also brauchst du die Adapter für rechts und links. Ich kenne nur die originalen, Alternativen gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. August 2021)

Einer meiner Tech3 Geber hat sich selbstständig zur Luftpumpe umgewandelt.
Einen neuen Kolben mit Dichtungen habe ich.
Kann ich diesen mit Silikonspray montieren oder benötige ich zwingend Rubber Grease?

Besten Dank


----------



## bummel42 (16. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Einer meiner Tech3 Geber hat sich selbstständig zur Luftpumpe umgewandelt.
> Einen neuen Kolben mit Dichtungen habe ich.
> Kann ich diesen mit Silikonspray montieren oder benötige ich zwingend Rubber Grease?
> 
> Besten Dank


Ich habe meinen letzten Hebel mit Silikonöl montiert. Funktioniert. 
Silikonspray wäre mir zu flüchtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2021)

Na endlich ein neuer Hebel


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Yes!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Noch ein Screenshot:


----------



## senkaeugen (21. August 2021)

Hoffentlich ist es "nur" ein Technologieträger bzw. Prototyp... sieht ja noch hässlicher aus als Tech3 😬


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Alter Moto Style.


----------



## Habitat84 (21. August 2021)

Hoffentlich wird mal die übersetzung geändert…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2021)

Ich find den geil den Hebel, vielleicht wschafft Hope endlich das Potenzial auszuschöpfen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Es wäre ja wirklich nicht schwierig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es wäre ja wirklich nicht schwierig.


Einfach einen 9mm Geberkolben. Die Klemmung am Lenker sieht auch schön großflächig aus. Ich würde mir den auch ans Rad schrauben, wenn ich nicht schon die DRT Pumpen hätte. Da kommt Hope noch nicht dran.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Kugellagerung wäre auch schön. 
Die Hope Gebereinheit kostet halt auch deutlich weniger als die von Trickstuff. 100 Euro zu 220 Euro.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kugellagerung wäre auch schön.
> Die Hope Gebereinheit kostet halt auch deutlich weniger als die von Trickstuff. 100 Euro zu 220 Euro.


Das ist klar. Ich bin aber gern bereit 220,- für die TS Pumpen zu bezahlen. Ich bin nun schon mehrfach drauf gestürzt und sie funktionieren immer noch wie am ersten Tag ohne ausgeschlagene Lagerung usw. Die Tech 3 Hebel sind schön aber von der Haptik um einiges schlechter. Auch die Löcher gefielen mir nicht und von der Bremsleistung brauchen wir nicht reden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2021)

Ich befürchte eher, dass die Hope Hebel in Richtung 150 Euro gehen werden und je enger der Preisabstand, desto eher Trickstuff.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2021)

Das stimmt. Wobei preislich das Hope Bremsenset schon gut ist. Wenn's so bleibt dann lohnt das


----------



## Route66 (21. August 2021)

ich find den Hope Hebel optisch wie technisch genial  

Voll auf die Bedürfnisse einstellbar   lediglich die Übersetzung dürfte schon bissl kräftiger werden.


----------



## hemi (22. August 2021)

Route66 schrieb:


> ich find den Hope Hebel optisch wie technisch genial
> 
> Voll auf die Bedürfnisse einstellbar   lediglich die Übersetzung dürfte schon bissl kräftiger werden.


Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Bin gespannt was da von der Fräse fallen wird 👍🏼


----------



## xMARTINx (22. August 2021)

Ich mag Hope einfach mehr als Firma als trickstuff. Qualität ist absolut super. Wenn man die Macken der Bremse jetzt ausmerzt könnte es grandiose Bremse werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. August 2021)

Vielleicht wird's ja schon auf der Eurobike vorgestellt.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. August 2021)

Hier sieht man den Hebel auch nochmal


----------



## senkaeugen (22. August 2021)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. August 2021)

Sieht schon sehr roh aus. 

Ein anderer Aspekt: So langsam werden die ganzen starken Mofas (E-Bikes) auf den Markt kommen und da braucht's schon etwas massivere Bremsen.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. August 2021)

Hope muss da einfach den Anschluss wieder finden, wenn ne Saint stärker ist, sollte das einem zu denken geben. Und in der Hand ist ne v4 schon ein Träumchen finde ich. Wenn der Hebel jetzt die fehlende Leistung bringt wird das die nächste


----------



## sluette (23. August 2021)

Bin gespannt ob's auch Änderungen am Sattel geben wird.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. August 2021)

Was kann man an den Sätteln noch verbessern?


----------



## sluette (23. August 2021)

Von mir aus können die so bleiben. Trotzdem interessant ob Hope sich da was einfallen lässt.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. August 2021)

Vorne fahre ich die V4 inzwischen mit 225er Scheibe und Lila Belägen.
Ich kann mir ehrlich nichts besseres vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Vorne fahre ich die V4 inzwischen mit 225er Scheibe und Lila Belägen.
> Ich kann mir ehrlich nichts besseres vorstellen


An >200mm Scheiben kann ich mich noch nicht so recht gewöhnen. Wenn meine V4 also durch ein besseres Übersetzungsverhältnis weniger Handkraft benötigen würde, wäre das schon toll. 
Bei uns im südlichen Ruhrgebiet / Bergischem Land ist sie allerdings für mich vollkommen ausreichend, ich hatte nur im Sommer in den Alpen dicke Finger vom ziehen...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. August 2021)

sluette schrieb:


> An >200mm Scheiben kann ich mich noch nicht so recht gewöhnen. Wenn meine V4 also durch ein besseres Übersetzungsverhältnis weniger Handkraft benötigen würde, wäre das schon toll.
> Bei uns im südlichen Ruhrgebiet / Bergischem Land ist sie allerdings für mich vollkommen ausreichend, ich hatte nur im Sommer in den Alpen dicke Finger vom ziehen...


Am 29" Rad sehen die ganz nett aus 

Wenn man mit anderer Übersetzung das Resultat auch mit kleinerer Scheibe hinbekommt, dann gerne!

Gruß aus dem Bergischen


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. August 2021)

Ich finde der neue Geber erinnert ein wenig an die alten Monos / Minis.

Zur V4...ich habe die Anlage einmal als TECH3. Das bremst ordentlich und ist sehr gut dosierbar.




Dann habe ich die V4 mit den alten TECH EVO Gebern. Das funktioniert imho deutlich besser, viel mehr Power. Und die Optik der alten Hebel finde ich auch genial.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2021)

Detail Bilder


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. August 2021)

Der alte Tech Evo Geber hat einen 12mm Kolben, der Tech 3 hat 10mm.

Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied in der hydraulischen Übersetzung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Tech Evo stärker sein soll. Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen, dass der Tech 3 mehr Power liefert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2021)

Bremshebel mit Nadel(?)lagerung und Bremssattel mit vier 17 mm Kolben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (24. August 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Detail Bilder


Erinnern mich auch an die Mono/Mini   
Finde die Winkel der Leitungsabgänge an den Bremssätteln ungünstig 🤷🏻‍♂️ Da wären dann Leitungsanschlüsse mit 30° oder 45° Winkel nützlich, um die Leitung ohne große Biegung schön an der Gabel bzw Brems-/Sattelstrebe entlang zu führen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2021)

Alles nur spekulativ, aber schön wäre auch ein breiterer und dickerer Reibring und am Bremssattel eine bessere Positionierung des Entlüftungsventils sowie ein Spritzenanschluss am Hebel.


----------



## sluette (24. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... sowie ein Spritzenanschluss am Hebel.



Neeee, bitte jetzt nicht den ganzen Shimano, Magura, SRAM Kack nacheifern. Mir gefällt der Deckel am AGB sehr gut. Beim neuen XCR Hebel haben sie das so beibehalten, darum wird's wohl hier auch so bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2021)

Man könnte ja beides haben. Mehr als ein Loch mit Gewinde und abgedichteter Schraube ist es ja nicht.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2021)

Nen gescheiter Anschluss wäre schon geil,  den Deckel aufmachen ist einfach unnötig und die Dichtung hält dadurch ja auch nicht länger.


----------



## Habitat84 (24. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bremshebel mit Nadel(?)lagerung und Bremssattel mit vier 17 mm Kolben?


Sieht mir eher nach kugellager aus.


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. August 2021)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Der alte Tech Evo Geber hat einen 12mm Kolben, der Tech 3 hat 10mm.
> 
> Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied in der hydraulischen Übersetzung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Tech Evo stärker sein soll. Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen, dass der Tech 3 mehr Power liefert.


Fairerweise muss ich auch sagen dass ich an der alten Tech Beläge von Trickstuff fahre. Dazu die SAW Scheiben...die Tech 3 mit Floatings und original Hope Beläge. In der Kombi ist die alte Tech potenter. Man müsste mal das ganze Gerödel zum Vergleich tauschen...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. August 2021)

Ich habe 4 Sätze in Betrieb.
Tech / V4
Tech3 / V4
Tech3 / E4
Tech3 / E4-X2

Die alte Tech ist die digitalste und erweckt dadurch auch ein wenig den Eindruck von mehr Kraft.

Ein weiser Mann erklärte mir mal, dass der E4 Sattel einen besseren Druckpunkt habe als der V4.
Ich konnte das nie feststellen.

Früher bin ich gerne die Sinterbeläge gefahren, aber die verglasen mir sogar vorne.
Die lilanen Mofabeläge sind, in meinen Augen, die besten.
Die Trickstuff hab ich nur einmal probiert, die waren sofort runter.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2021)

ich hab am erweiterten Hometrail so eine richtig fiese steile low speed Passage. An der Standfestigkeit mangelt es meiner Mono M4 mit 200er Scheiben und organischen Belägen keinesfalls. Mit den SRAM Pumpen ist auch die Bremskraft top. Insofern muss man da aus meiner Sicht wirklich keine neue Kirche bauen. Wenn die neuen Sättel wirklich mit 4x17 mm Kolben kommen, wird es halt nichts mit nur neuen Pumpen werden, sondern müssen auch neue Sättel her. Was denkt ihr, wird man das noch für unter 600 Euro als Satz bekommen? Die XCR kostet ja schon 580 Euro, leider. Im Vergleich dazu gibt's die V4 schon um unter 400 Euro.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ich hab am erweiterten Hometrail so eine richtig fiese steile low speed Passage. An der Standfestigkeit mangelt es meiner Mono M4 mit 200er Scheiben und organischen Belägen keinesfalls. Mit den SRAM Pumpen ist auch die Bremskraft top. Insofern muss man da aus meiner Sicht wirklich keine neue Kirche bauen. Wenn die neuen Sättel wirklich mit 4x17 mm Kolben kommen, wird es halt nichts mit nur neuen Pumpen werden, sondern müssen auch neue Sättel her. Was denkt ihr, wird man das noch für unter 600 Euro als Satz bekommen? Die XCR kostet ja schon 580 Euro, leider. Im Vergleich dazu gibt's die V4 schon um unter 400 Euro.


Uvp mit Internetpreisen vergleichen ist halt iwie nix ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. August 2021)

Ich nehme immer die Preise (pro Bremse) bei r2 als Richtwert:

HOPE XCR: 302,5€
HOPE V4: 200,82€

Schon deutlich teurer obwohl nur 2 Kolben Sattel.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2021)

Sind beides R2 Preise im Setangebot.
Hat schon jemand bei R2 angefragt, ob die etwas wissen. Zwecks Vorbestellung.
EDIT: Hab ich gerade gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. August 2021)

R2 weiß noch nichts. Die sind aber auch gespannt, was du kommen wird. 

Übrigens, wenn ihr glaubt, MTB Zeugs sei teuer. Das ist der Preis nur für die Pumpe.


----------



## singletrailer67 (26. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> R2 weiß noch nichts. Die sind aber auch gespannt, was du kommen wird.
> 
> Übrigens, wenn ihr glaubt, MTB Zeugs sei teuer. Das ist der Preis nur für die Pumpe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1328752


Praktisch...direkt ein Probenbecher für den Coronatest dran...


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2021)

Naja... selbst wenn die etwas wissen sollten, wird es wohl noch eine NDA geben.


----------



## Route66 (26. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die lilanen Mofabeläge sind, in meinen Augen, die besten.



Du meinst damit die lilanen Beläge von Galfer nehme ich mal an 🧐

sehe grad auf der Site von Galfer, dass es die lilanen nur für die V4 (FD466) gibt aber nicht für die E4 (FD465).... 🥲





						You searched for  - Galfer Bike
					

Bike




					galfer.eu


----------



## Stuntfrosch (26. August 2021)

Route66 schrieb:


> Du meinst damit die lilanen Beläge von Galfer nehme ich mal an 🧐
> 
> sehe grad auf der Site von Galfer, dass es die lilanen nur für die V4 (FD466) gibt aber nicht für die E4 (FD465).... 🥲
> 
> ...


Genau die.
Schade, wollte auch meine E4 damit ausrüsten.
Evtl kommen die ja noch....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. August 2021)

Bei Hope setzen sie schon etwas merkwürdige Prioritäten:



			StackPath


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bei Hope setzen sie schon etwas merkwürdige Prioritäten:
> 
> 
> 
> StackPath


Das ist ja..... fast hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (27. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Das ist ja..... fast hübsch.


Und günstig auch noch...15.500 Pfund plus Steuern.  Fürs Standardrahmenset...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. August 2021)

Ich nehme drei


----------



## Gorth (28. August 2021)

Für ein paar Medaillen hat es gereicht. Jetzt werden die Formen amortisiert 



Quelle: Daily Telegraph


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. September 2021)

Tag zusammen
Ich brauche Rat von erfahrenen E4 Usern. Und zwar brauche ich einen Adapter +20mm für meine Lauf Carbonara. Der Adapter von HOPE HBML kollidiert leider. Das Problem ist, dass der Adapter die Bremszange unterhalb der Schrauben der Gabel befestigt. Geht nicht. Ich brauche einen Adapter der dieselben Schrauben wie die Gabel verwendet, oder oberhalb. Nur die Frage ist, welcher Adapter passt, denn ich weiss, dass der "Bauch" der E4 mit so manchen Adaptern kollidiert. Im Auge hatte ich den Shimano SM-MA-F180P/P2.

Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## neurofibrill (3. September 2021)

Evtl. Adapter, die nicht separat geschraubt werden, sondern mit den Schrauben der Bremse direkt befestigt werden. Formula würde mir da als Bsp einfallen. Kann allerdings nicht sagen ob und wie das mit der E4 Zange passt.


----------



## ma1208 (3. September 2021)

Magura hatte oder hat auch so einen Adapter, aber leider weiß ich die Bezeichnung nicht auswendig. Findest du schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (4. September 2021)

Bremssatteladapter HAYES Nr. 31 PM 180mm front                              #667  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Bremssatteladapter HAYES Nr. 31 PM 180mm front                              #667 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Passt sogar für V4.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. September 2021)

Zierde fehlt noch, aber sonst sind die fertig:


----------



## senkaeugen (4. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zierde fehlt noch, aber sonst sind die fertig:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1333768


🤮


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. September 2021)

Alles in schwarz eloxieren, dass wird er dir gefallen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2021)

Der Hebel ist länger oder? Gibt dann mehr Kraft.


----------



## Nasum (4. September 2021)

Sehen gut aus.


----------



## senkaeugen (4. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Hebel ist länger oder? Gibt dann mehr Kraft.


Und mehr Leerweg ☝️️


----------



## senkaeugen (4. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Alles in schwarz eloxieren, dass wird er dir gefallen.


Da glaubst ja selber nicht dass Hope auf die infantilen Lasergravuren verzichtet 😅 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Und mehr Leerweg ☝️️


Das stimmt schon aber da man den Druckpunkt davon unabhängig einstellen kann, ist das halb so wild. Die 5mm mehr fallen da nicht mehr so auf. Wenn die jetzt noch einen 9mm Geberkolben haben (würden), dann wäre das auf Maxima Niveau.

Wäre auch schön, wenn sie die bei einigen Downhillern verbaute schwächere Hebelfeder verbauen würden.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. September 2021)

Schade dass die 2 Schrauben Schelle wohl erledigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mats2710 (7. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,
habe gestern an meiner Tech 3 V4 die Kolben mobilisiert, als ich den einen Kolben nach mehrmaligen pumpen und wieder zurückdrücken noch einmal zurückgedrückt habe(mit einem Reifenheber aus Plastik) hat es geknackt, könnte es sein das sich der Kolben nur verkeilt hatte ? Oder woran hat das gelegen denke nicht das er gebrochen ist. Druckpunkt ist stabil und sehe auch kein dot rauslaufen. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Doni323 (9. September 2021)

Hallo Liebe leute, 

entschuldigt das ich kurz mit einer kleinen frage dazwischen funke, 
aber gab oder gibt es die V2 bremssättel auch in Schwarz...ich sehe die immer nur in silber!?

grüße


----------



## Mats2710 (9. September 2021)

Doni323 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe leute,
> 
> entschuldigt das ich kurz mit einer kleinen frage dazwischen funke,
> aber gab oder gibt es die V2 bremssättel auch in Schwarz...ich sehe die immer nur in silber!?
> ...


Hi zurück,

glaube ja.

Gruß


----------



## Habitat84 (9. September 2021)

Es gab da mal eine special edition in schwarz/grün meine ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. September 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Es gab da mal eine special edition in schwarz/grün meine ich mich zu erinnern.


Exakt...ist aber sehr rar.


----------



## Doni323 (10. September 2021)

hey, 
danke für die antworten, da muss ich wohl weiterhin die augen offen halten damit ich einen schwarzen v2 sattel bekomme, aber gut zu wissen das es ihn doch gibt. mal gucken was die zeit bringt.

danke, grüße


----------



## radiomir79 (21. September 2021)

Hi Freunde,
habe Ich da ein Problem oder sieht es bei Euch auch so?

Rahmen: post mount 180mm
Rotor: 203mm
Adapter: hope “H”
Bremssattel: E4

…es scheint das der Bremssattel zu “tief“ ist… (Streifen an der Bremsscheibe)
alles ist neu, alles funktioniert super, nur sieht es so aus als ob der Adapter nicht der richtige ist..
bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. September 2021)

Die Hardware ist in meinen Augen korrekt. 
Toleranz am Rahmen?
Mit einer ein Millimeter U-Scheibe sollte es passen.


----------



## Doni323 (22. September 2021)

hey.
ich denke auch, wenn du Unterlegscheiben zwischen Sattel und Adapter machst wird`s sauber laufen.
Musste ja niemandem erzählen

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radiomir79 (22. September 2021)

Hi,

Danke. Rahmen sollte ok sein, mit 180mm Scheibe ist alles 100%. (Rahmen ist ein SC Nomad) nur hatte ich nie eine 203mm hinten.
Morgen kommt noch eine Bremsscheibe fur mein zweites rad mal sehen ob es dort besser passt. 

danke

mfg


----------



## Habitat84 (1. Oktober 2021)

gerade bei facebook entdeckt


----------



## Mircwidu (2. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwelche weiteren Infos?
Oder noch nichts offizielles von Hope


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin hier so gespannt. Sollten die ne gescheite Übersetzung haben beim Tech 4, wird TS Konkurrenz bekommen. Der Sattel ist ja über alle Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Habitat84 (2. Oktober 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Irgendwelche weiteren Infos?
> Oder noch nichts offizielles von Hope



Die preise sind bekannt und auslieferung ab januar. Mehr aber nicht. Ich hättd ja richtig bock drauf aber ohne weitere infos warte ich lieber noch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Oktober 2021)

Wie bei mir. Ich würde sofort vorbestellen, wenn ich wüsste, was die neuen Pumpen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (2. Oktober 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Die preise sind bekannt und auslieferung ab januar. Mehr aber nicht. Ich hättd ja richtig bock drauf aber ohne weitere infos warte ich lieber noch.


Preise?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Oktober 2021)

https://hopefrance.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/HOPE.Tarif-2022.pdf
		


Saftig. Aber noch immer billig im Vergleich zu TS.


----------



## dzmitryt (2. Oktober 2021)

430€ ohne VAT und Zoll: https://www.evocycles.co.uk/hope-tech-4-v4-orange-braided/mpn:T4V4CBL_z/


----------



## Diddo (2. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> https://hopefrance.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/HOPE.Tarif-2022.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Saftig. Aber noch immer billig im Vergleich zu TS.



Und Listenpreise. Das F20 für 175 Euro gibt es aktuell für 139. Für 175 würde ich es vermutlich auch nicht kaufen


----------



## S-H-A (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde die Tech3 V4 schon genial. Hoffe die Tech4 büßt nicht diese traumhaft sanfte Dosierbarkeit ein,  welche die Hope Bremsen ausmacht.


----------



## senkaeugen (2. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich finde die Tech3 V4 schon genial. Hoffe die Tech4 büßt nicht diese traumhaft sanfte Dosierbarkeit ein,  welche die Hope Bremsen ausmacht.


Leider ist diese Dosierbarkeit nur mit der rel. schlechten Bremskraft zu realisieren 😪


----------



## S-H-A (2. Oktober 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Leider ist diese Dosierbarkeit nur mit der rel. schlechten Bremskraft zu realisieren 😪


Warten wir mal ab, ob Hope voll auf reine Bremskraft setzt.


----------



## Mircwidu (2. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Und Listenpreise. Das F20 für 175 Euro gibt es aktuell für 139. Für 175 würde ich es vermutlich auch nicht kaufen


Hab meine zuletzt über den best Preis bei BC für ca 120€ bekommen


----------



## senkaeugen (2. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab, ob Hope voll auf reine Bremskraft setzt.


Nicht bei dem langen Hebel! Dann würde der Leerweg vermutlich zu lang werden 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Werden wir dann aber sehen, wenn sie offiziell vorgestellt wurde 😉


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Oktober 2021)

Freu mich drauf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. Oktober 2021)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> 430€ ohne VAT und Zoll: https://www.evocycles.co.uk/hope-tech-4-v4-orange-braided/mpn:T4V4CBL_z/


Ist doch super für 2 bremsen


----------



## Diddo (2. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ist doch super für 2 bremsen



Zudem Listenpreis also Preisempfehlung  Die Tech 3 V4 hat 480 Euro: https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Scheibenbremse-Tech-3-V4-Set-blau


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Oktober 2021)

Da gibt's nix, für ne gefräste Bremse eigentlich zu billig. Hoffe echt dass sie endlich ihr Potenzial nutzt


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Oktober 2021)

Die Sättel bleiben gleich richtig? Dann brauch ich ja nur die neuen Geber 🤔


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ja, du brauchst nur die Geber. Aber wie gesagt, so lange man nicht weiß, wie die arbeiten. 
Ein längerer Hebel alleine sagt noch nicht viel aus. Durch die Druckpunktverstellung kann man den Leerweg noch immer einstellen und Dann kommt's natürlich auch noch auf die Hebel/Kolben Kinematik an.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, du brauchst nur die Geber. Aber wie gesagt, so lange man nicht weiß, wie die arbeiten.
> Ein längerer Hebel alleine sagt noch nicht viel aus. Durch die Druckpunktverstellung kann man den Leerweg noch immer einstellen und Dann kommt's natürlich auch noch auf die *Hebel/Kolben Kinematik* an.


Bitte 9mm Geberkolben, was ich mir bei diesem langen Hebel eigentlich kaum vorstellen kann. Wenn ja, dann ist es auf der Maxima vom Bremsniveau her.


----------



## Diddo (3. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Bitte 9mm Geberkolben, was ich mir bei diesem langen Hebel eigentlich kaum vorstellen kann. Wenn ja, dann ist es auf der Maxima vom Bremsniveau her.


Zu kleine Käuferschicht und vor allem wird der Tech 4 wieder in den 3 Varianten verkauft, also X2, E4 und V4.


----------



## Mats2710 (3. Oktober 2021)

Weiß einer wann die Bremse offiziell vorgestellt wird ?


----------



## S-H-A (3. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Zu kleine Käuferschicht und vor allem wird der Tech 4 wieder in den 3 Varianten verkauft, also X2, E4 und V4.


Ist dem so? Also wieder in den 3 Varianten mit den jeweiligen alten Sätteln? Das wäre mal fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (3. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ist dem so? Also wieder in den 3 Varianten mit den jeweiligen alten Sätteln? Das wäre mal fein.



Sieht so aus: 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sättel bleiben gleich.
> Infos zu den neuen Pumpen gibt es leider noch nicht.
> Preise für die Komplettanlage schon. Deftig.
> 
> ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Zu kleine Käuferschicht und vor allem wird der Tech 4 wieder in den 3 Varianten verkauft, also X2, E4 und V4.


Geht doch bei 2Kolben bzw. 4 Kolben mit weniger Durchmesser noch besser bzw. ist der Hebelweg da kürzer.


----------



## S-H-A (3. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Sieht so aus:


Dachte du hättest noch andere Infos...


----------



## Diddo (3. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dachte du hättest noch andere Infos...


Nicht mehr als die Preisliste aus Frankreich und die Erfahrung, dass Hope eher selten Revolutionen bringt. Die werden nicht alle Bremszangen wechseln, vor allem wenn sie die neue XCR gerade erst mit den alten X2 gebracht haben. Selbst die V2 lebt als Trial-Bremse noch heute


----------



## Habitat84 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich hoffe trotzdem das sich was am kolben und der übersetzung tut. Schön wäre es wenn mehr als unglaubliche 3,4531% mehr bremskraft bei rauskommt. Ich hatte ja schon mit den längeren hebeln experimentiert, ging ganz ordentlich allerdings musste ich die einstellschrauben durch längere inbusschrauben ersetzen um hebel und druckpunkt erträglich einstellen zu können. Ich hatte auch überlegt ob die geber der braking incas 2.0 vielleicht helfen, die kann man mit 9mm kolben ordern. Leider bisher nur im komplett set mit sätteln wodurch das auch ausfiel. Wär die maxima nicht so schweine teuer und gäbe es die auch un farbig oder schwarz hätte ich mir die wohl schon längst ans rad geschraubt, bzw bestellt und gewartet😄


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre meine Mono M4 mit SRAM Guide Hebeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2021)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe:
Gibt es für die Hope Evo Race, mit x2 Bremssätteln schwarze Anschlußstücke, für die Bremsleitungen?
Vielleicht von einem Zulieferer?
Gefunden habe ich diese hier:








						Goodridge Stahlflexleitungskit VR + HR für Tech 3/Tech Evo/Moto/Mono Mini
					

Extrem robust und flexibel: die Goodridge PTFE Stahlflexleitungen Das einzigartige Goodridge Fittingsystem erlaubt die individuelle Anfertigung von Bremsleitungen für fast alle gängigen hydraulischen Bremsleitungssysteme – gleichgültig ob als Medium




					www.bike-components.de
				



Kann jemand was zu dem Satz sagen?


----------



## sluette (9. Oktober 2021)

Mit Goodridge machst du nix falsch. Sehr gute Qualität. Habe da immer nur sehr gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## Habitat84 (9. Oktober 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Brauche mal eure Hilfe:
> Gibt es für die Hope Evo Race, mit x2 Bremssätteln schwarze Anschlußstücke, für die Bremsleitungen?
> Vielleicht von einem Zulieferer?
> Gefunden habe ich diese hier:
> ...



Zu dem satz nicht, aber zur leitung. Grundsätzlich ist goodridgetop qualität. Einziger unterschied zur hope stahlflex ist der durchmesser der leitung. Bei hope sind es 5mm, bei goodridge sind es 6mm. Das kann bei machen rahmen eng werden wenn die leitung intern geführt werden soll. 


Hope fittings in silber, blau, schwarz und gold aus titan: https://titaniumplanet.com/de/brems...warz/61-stuckzahl-13_stk/106-leitung-standart


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2021)

@Habitat84 Hätte ich gerne bestellt,leider nichts auf Lager!😢


----------



## Habitat84 (9. Oktober 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Habitat84 Hätte ich gerne bestellt,leider nichts auf Lager!😢



Stimmt da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Frag doch einfach mal per mail an wenn der urlaub bei denen vorbei ist😉


----------



## Schattenseite (9. Oktober 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Brauche mal eure Hilfe:
> Gibt es für die Hope Evo Race, mit x2 Bremssätteln schwarze Anschlußstücke, für die Bremsleitungen?
> Vielleicht von einem Zulieferer?
> Gefunden habe ich diese hier:
> ...


----------



## Habitat84 (9. Oktober 2021)

Ja weil du die überwurfmuttern für die hope leitung hast. Es gibt aber auch direkt von hope überwurfmuttern für 6mm leitungen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2021)

@Bambiberg Soll ich jetzt warten,bis sie schwarz werden,oder wie soll ich deine Fotos deuten?😆
P.S. Ich glaube ich hab´s verstanden. 🤗


----------



## Schattenseite (9. Oktober 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Ja weil du die überwurfmuttern für die hope leitung hast. Es gibt aber auch direkt von hope überwurfmuttern für 6mm leitungen.


Ah ok danke ,das wusste ich nicht👍


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die schwarze Goodridge-Stahlflex-Leitung 2016 mit den Hope-Stahlflex-Fittingen  verbaut (Olive, Pin, Überwurfmutter). Finde die silberne Hope Stahlflex nur selten passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big_Jim (11. Oktober 2021)

vedammt, mit der schwarzen Sthlflexleitung habt ihr mich ganschön angefixed.
Bin eigentlich mit den silbernen zufrieden, aber die schwarzen sehen einfach besser aus, daraus entsteht evetuell Handlungsbedarf


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Oktober 2021)

Der finale Hebel


----------



## Habitat84 (14. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der finale Hebel



Langsam wären ein paar infos dazu schon echt toll.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Gibt's so circa ab Jänner, wobei mit dem Brexit ist ja alles möglich. Also später geht immer.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gibt's so circa ab Jänner, wobei mit dem Brexit ist ja alles möglich. Also später geht immer.


Sicher immer schneller als bei trickstuff, Kumpel hat vor 2 Monaten bestellt und März 2023 soll sie kommen 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Bin noch immer am Überlegen, ob ich eine TS bestellen soll. Und den Slot dann verkaufen.


----------



## Habitat84 (14. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bin noch immer am Überlegen, ob ich eine TS bestellen soll. Und den Slot dann verkaufen.



So ähnlich sind auch meine Gedanken.


----------



## Habitat84 (14. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Sicher immer schneller als bei trickstuff, Kumpel hat vor 2 Monaten bestellt und März 2023 soll sie kommen 🤣🤣🤣



Ja die lieferzeiten sind echt brutal🙈😅


----------



## LTS-Spinner (19. Oktober 2021)

Sieht aus als sei der Hebel länger geworden…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (19. Oktober 2021)

Hope hat doch selbst schon bessere Bilder gezeigt:


----------



## S-H-A (19. Oktober 2021)

Werden nächstes Jahr meine Biles zieren. Vorausgesetzt, die Sättel bleiben die alten.


----------



## senkaeugen (19. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Sieht aus als sei der Hebel länger geworden…


Irgendwoher müssen ja die Paar Prozent mehr Bremskraft herkommen mit denen man dann werben bzw. sich rechtfertigen kann - sonst wäre ja die ganze Aktion für'n Arsch 🤷🏻‍♂️ Und hübscher ist die Pumpe und v.A. der Hebel auch nicht geworden 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2021)

Was spricht gegen eine höhere mechanische Übersetzung?


----------



## S-H-A (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann diese Rufe nach mehr Bremskraft nur schwer verstehen. Ich fahr die V4. Mit denen kann ich mich, mit 95kg fahrfertig, auf abgesenktem Sattel sitzend, mit einem Finger über den Lenker semmeln. Auf dem Trail lässt es der Boden niemals zu, die Power der V4 annähernd abzurufen. Mehr brauche ich nicht. 
Die Tech4 wird bei mir kommen. Sofern sie die Hope-typische, sahnige Dosierbarkeit behält. Da ist Hope die Nr.1. 
Die Tech4 kommt nicht als Ersatz für meine V4, sondern als Erweiterung  für das 2. Bike. Weil ich auf diesen soliden Hope-Fräskram stehe.


----------



## Diddo (19. Oktober 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Und hübscher ist die Pumpe und v.A. der Hebel auch nicht geworden 🤦🏻‍♂️



Ich finde die massiv hübscher als die Tech 3, erinnert mich an die Mono früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (19. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich finde die massiv hübscher als die Tech 3, erinnert mich an die Mono früher


Mir gefallen die Schellen nicht. Die alte Art, zweigeteilt, ist für mich das Nonplusultra für Carbonlenker.


----------



## Diddo (19. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Schellen nicht. Die alte Art, zweigeteilt, ist für mich das Nonplusultra für Carbonlenker.



Jepp. Die Schellen sind auch nicht mein Fall


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2021)

Die schönsten Schellen baut Carbonice. Aber nicht mal TS will die nach bauen.


----------



## Schattenseite (19. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Rufe nach mehr Bremskraft nur schwer verstehen. Ich fahr die V4. Mit denen kann ich mich, mit 95kg fahrfertig, auf abgesenktem Sattel sitzend, mit einem Finger über den Lenker semmeln. Auf dem Trail lässt es der Boden niemals zu, die Power der V4 annähernd abzurufen. Mehr brauche ich nicht.
> Die Tech4 wird bei mir kommen. Sofern sie die Hope-typische, sahnige Dosierbarkeit behält. Da ist Hope die Nr.1.
> Die Tech4 kommt nicht als Ersatz für meine V4, sondern als Erweiterung  für das 2. Bike. Weil ich auf diesen soliden Hope-Fräskram stehe.


 Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 👍


----------



## LTS-Spinner (19. Oktober 2021)

Ganz In Silber sehen die Bremssättel auch echt nice aus 🤩


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2021)

Klar geht der Stoppie aber wenn es steil bergab geht und man mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf dem VR ist, dann greift der Reifen so gut, dass die V4 für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Power hat.


----------



## S-H-A (19. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar geht der Stoppie aber wenn es steil bergab geht und man mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf dem VR ist, dann greift der Reifen so gut, dass die V4 für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Power hat.


Das habe ich nicht selten, mit 95kg. Liegt vielleicht an der Fingerkraft.


----------



## sluette (20. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht selten, mit 95kg. Liegt vielleicht an der Fingerkraft.


Darum gehts ja, gibt genug andere Bremsen die in solchen Situationen deutlich weniger Fingerkraft benötigen.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Oktober 2021)

sluette schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja, gibt genug andere Bremsen die in solchen Situationen deutlich weniger Fingerkraft benötigen.


Dabei leidet dann aber die Dosierbarkeit. Die Gutmütigkeit. Darum geht es mir ja.


----------



## senkaeugen (20. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dabei leidet dann aber die Dosierbarkeit. Die Gutmütigkeit. Darum geht es mir ja.


Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung ☝️️ 
Würde es nach den Experten hier im Forum gehen, dürfte man mit einer Saint überhaupt nicht "bremsen" können ... waren aber letztens doch einige bei der Rampage und auch zahlreiche beim DH WC zu sehen 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. Oktober 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung ☝️️
> Würde es nach den Experten hier im Forum gehen, dürfte man mit einer Saint überhaupt nicht "bremsen" können ... waren aber letztens doch einige bei der Rampage und auch zahlreiche beim DH WC zu sehen 😉


Klar kann man mit der bremsen. Aber es geht besser. Die fahren mit dem Zeug, was sie umsonst bekommen. Was der Sponsor anbietet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann nur von der Mono M4/E4 schreiben und die war bei mir tatsächlich zu schwach. Hatte deswegen auch einen Sturz und einige brenzlige Situationen.


----------



## sluette (20. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dabei leidet dann aber die Dosierbarkeit. Die Gutmütigkeit. Darum geht es mir ja.


Bei mir geht’s hauptsächlich um Standfestigkeit und da ist mir noch nix besser als Hope unter die Finger gekommen. Habe mal eine MT7 und eine XTR 9120 ausprobiert aber damit hätte ich auch Pasta kochen können. Also lieber ein wenig mehr Handkraft aber dafür verlässlich. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn die Tech4 etwas besser übersetztet wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht selten, mit 95kg. Liegt vielleicht an der Fingerkraft.


Wie @sluette schreibt. Bei anderen Bremsen braucht es deutlich weniger Fingerkraft, die bei mir als EX-Trial-Fahrer zur Genüge vorhanden ist. Ist doch blöd, wenn man in solchen Situationen wie ein Berserker am Hebel ziehen muss.

Da Lob ich mir die DRT. Die hat Power und lässt sich super dosieren.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie @sluette schreibt. Bei anderen Bremsen braucht es deutlich weniger Fingerkraft, die bei mir als EX-Trial-Fahrer zur Genüge vorhanden ist. Ist doch blöd, wenn man in solchen Situationen wie ein Berserker am Hebel ziehen muss.
> 
> Da Lob ich mir die DRT. Die hat Power und lässt sich super dosieren.


Bin die DRT gefahren. Hatte sie dann später auch auf dem Tisch liegen. Optik und Haptik unübertroffen. Hab sie dennoch nicht genommen. Mir taugt die Hope mehr.


----------



## Route66 (20. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von der Mono M4/E4 schreiben und die war bei mir tatsächlich zu schwach. Hatte deswegen auch einen Sturz und einige brenzlige Situationen.



Das kann ich bestätigen. 
Hab noch eine Mono M4 an meinem alten Giant NRS und da musste man teilweise schon vorsichtig sein. 
Da ist die Tech3 E4 schon mal eine andere Nummer dagegen und doch muss ich beim Umstieg aufs andere Bike mit der XT (BR-M8000) bei den ersten Bremsungen immer sehr vorsichtig ran gehen


----------



## Zero Fighter (20. Oktober 2021)

Hab mal einen Satz in Silber vorbestellt über meinen Händler, sollen ANGEBLICH im Jänner kommen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Dein Händler wird auch keine näheren Infos zu den techn. Eigenschaften haben, oder?


----------



## Zero Fighter (20. Oktober 2021)

Leider nein, hab sie mal auf verdacht bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (26. Oktober 2021)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Satz in Silber vorbestellt über meinen Händler, sollen ANGEBLICH im Jänner kommen


Sind die auch in verschiedenen farbvarianten bestellbar?


----------



## S-H-A (26. Oktober 2021)

Mir wollte sie noch keiner bestellen.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde auch direkt bestellen in Silber mit orangenen Deckel


----------



## Zero Fighter (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann euch gern sagen bei wem ich bestellt habe, mit einer Anzahlung ist man schon dabei  
Preis hab ich allerdings keinen exakten, hab mich irgendwo zwischen aktueller und dem Franzosen Screenshot oben orientiert.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Oktober 2021)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Ich kann euch gern sagen bei wem ich bestellt habe, mit einer Anzahlung ist man schon dabei
> Preis hab ich allerdings keinen exakten, hab mich irgendwo zwischen aktueller und dem Franzosen Screenshot oben orientiert.


Ja bitte per PN, online Shop?


----------



## Habitat84 (26. Oktober 2021)

Super dann haben wir ja zwei tester😁 ich vermute ja das die bremse schon bei mtb news getestet wird. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum das thema in dem rampage artikel so totgeschwiegen wurde. Bilder wurde ja gezeigt aber kein wort über die bremse verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich hoffe nur das wird nicht wieder so ein schuss in den ofen wie damals als die tech3 vorgestellt wurden. Ab sofort mit 3,748% mehr bremskraft oder so. Die Lagerung des hebels und die auf den ersten blick andere länge sowie die platzierung der einstellschrauben lassen aber zumindest hoffen das die übersetzung verändert wurde.


----------



## sluette (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich finds auch komisch dass Hope schon Bilder über Instagram raus haut aber noch nix dazu geschrieben hat…


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. Oktober 2021)

Die rechnen noch an der vierten Nachkommastelle😁
In schwarz vor Wochen beim lokalen Dealer bestellt. Er meinte noch, dass er nur 5 Sätze vorbestellen könne.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Oktober 2021)

Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte, dass an der E4 die Bremsbeläge nach hinten hin stärker abgenützt sind? Ist bei mir ein richtiger Keil. Hinten komplett fertig, vorne ist noch einiges a Belag da.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte, dass an der E4 die Bremsbeläge nach hinten hin stärker abgenützt sind? Ist bei mir ein richtiger Keil. Hinten komplett fertig, vorne ist noch einiges a Belag da.


Dann scheint das was an den Kolben zu hängen!


----------



## bummel42 (27. Oktober 2021)

Die E4 hat 4 gleich große Kolben.
Durch das anpressen beim bremsen wird der Belag etwas nach vorne 'gezogen' und 'verkeilt' sich leicht. Daher haben die vorderen (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) Kolben einen etwas höheren Anpressdruck.
Aus diesem Grund haben 4-Kolben Bremsen eigentlich immer zwei verschieden große Kolben. Vorne groß, hinten klein um dieses auszugleichen. Bei der V4 ist dies so.
So sehr ich Hope-Bremsen schätze, die Entscheidung bei der E4 gleich große Kolben zu nehmen, habe ich daher nicht verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Oktober 2021)

Da hast du recht.
Hätt mir auch selber einfallen können.


----------



## Schattenseite (27. Oktober 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die rechnen noch an der vierten Nachkommastelle😁
> In schwarz vor Wochen beim lokalen Dealer bestellt. Er meinte noch, dass er nur 5 Sätze vorbestellen könne.


So sieht's aus max.10 Stück pro Händler Vorbestellung,das Stimmt .


----------



## schnellerpfeil (27. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Sind die auch in verschiedenen farbvarianten bestellbar?


Die Hebel und die Zange ist lt. den Produktbildern im Shop immer schwarz. Borecaps, Deckel an der Pumpe und die Hebeleinsteller sind farbig. Sieht klasse aus...


----------



## schnellerpfeil (27. Oktober 2021)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Satz in Silber vorbestellt über meinen Händler, sollen ANGEBLICH im Jänner kommen


Mir wurde März/April genannt. Bremsen haben momentan generell 12 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Oktober 2021)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Die Hebel und die Zange ist lt. den Produktbildern im Shop immer schwarz. Borecaps, Deckel an der Pumpe und die Hebeleinsteller sind farbig. Sieht klasse aus...


Im welchen Shop gibt's Bilder ? 
Ich hätte gern silber mit orangenen deckeln, aber kann man immernoch ändern


----------



## schnellerpfeil (27. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Im welchen Shop gibt's Bilder ?
> Ich hätte gern silber mit orangenen deckeln, aber kann man immernoch ändern



Im b2b Shop bei Hope direkt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Embargo gibt. Deswegen möchte ich kein Bild kopieren. Wie schon geschrieben, sind die Bremsen schwarz mit farbigen Akzenten. Es werden erst nur Sets verkauft. Erst später wird es die T4 Hebel einzeln geben. Dann vielleicht auch farbig.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde den Shop nicht, nur diese Bilder hier


----------



## S-H-A (27. Oktober 2021)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Im b2b Shop bei Hope direkt.Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Embargo gibt. Deswegen möchte ich kein Bild kopieren. Wie schon geschrieben, sind die Bremsen schwarz mit farbigen Akzenten. Es werden erst nur Sets verkauft. Erst später wird es die T4 Hebel einzeln geben. Dann vielleicht auch farbig.


Die Sättel sind tatsächlich die alten?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Oktober 2021)

Wie soll das mit den Matchmakern funktionieren? Wenn wieder alles einzeln montiert werden muss sehe ich das als Rückschritt..😕


----------



## Habitat84 (27. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Wie soll das mit den Matchmakern funktionieren? Wenn wieder alles einzeln montiert werden muss sehe ich das als Rückschritt..😕



Schau mal dort, das wird deine frage bestimmt beantworten.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Oktober 2021)

Möglich das dieser Schlitz später einen Schraubenkopf aufnehmen kann um Matchmakeradapter anbringen zu können. Seltsam nur das HOPE Fotos ihre Hebel mit separaten Shiftern spoilert…


----------



## Habitat84 (27. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Möglich das  dieser Schlitz später einen Schraubenkopf aufnehmen kann um Matchmakeradapter anbringen zu können. Seltsam nur das HOPE Fotos ihre Hebel mit separaten Shiftern spoilert…


Bis jetzt sind sie ja auch nur an irgendwelchen bikes von pros zu sehen gewesen. Bei denen liegen die prioritäten sicher nicht bei einem aufgeräumten cockpit. 
Hope würde sich selbst ins knie schießen kein interface anzubieten, das halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Und in erster linie gehts bei den bildern doch erstmal nur darum die meute hungrig zu machen.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Oktober 2021)

Bleibt zu hoffen. Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen das die Schelle gewechselt werden kann und das Scharnier demontabel in einem Passbolzen gelagert wird 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (28. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Sättel sind tatsächlich die alten?


Hat mir Robin so bestätigt, ja.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (28. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Ich finde den Shop nicht, nur diese Bilder hier


Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich Bilder im b2b Shop gesehen. Da hat man auch nur als Händler Zugang.


----------



## S-H-A (28. Oktober 2021)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Hat mir Robin so bestätigt, ja.


Danke. Robin wird es wissen. Dann bin ich happy und freue mich.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (28. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Wie soll das mit den Matchmakern funktionieren? Wenn wieder alles einzeln montiert werden muss sehe ich das als Rückschritt..😕



Bei mir ist das umgekehrt. Bei meinen Händen hat es weder bei Shimano, noch bei Sram gleichzeitig mit Abstand und Rotation gepasst. Nutze deswegen immer getrennte Schellen. Da geht ganz klar Funktion vor Optik.


----------



## S-H-A (1. November 2021)

Hab mir nun doch noch einen 2. Satz Tech3 V4 bestellt. Damit muss die Tech4 noch was warten. Hab noch Service-Kits und Ersatzteile hier liegen. Erstmal aufbrauchen. Zumal ich absolut und 100% zufrieden bin mit den Tech3.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2021)

Hab die neue vorbestellt ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zero Fighter (1. November 2021)

Gratuliere  hast du auch - hoffentlich haha - Jänner als Termin bekommen ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2021)

Evo Cycles - Hope Tech 4 V4 - Black / Red
					

Hope Tech 4 V4 - Black / Red - for the best mountain bikes and components, hot sales and imported brands come to Evolution Cycles




					www.evocycles.co.uk
				




Mit Fotos und angeblich soll sie um 30% stärker sein.
Wer will die Bremshebellänge ausmessen?


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2021)

Da sind die Tech3 aber schöner.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2021)

In Voll-Schwarz wird's schon gehen.


----------



## Habitat84 (3. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Da sind die Tech3 aber schöner.



Ich hätte es schön gefunden wenn der riesen hope schriftzug weggeblieben wäre. Aber 30% mehr bums klingt schonmal ordentlich.


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es schön gefunden wenn der riesen hope schriftzug weggeblieben wäre. Aber 30% mehr bums klingt schonmal ordentlich.


Klingt heftig. Wäre mir entschieden zuviel.


----------



## Habitat84 (3. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Klingt heftig. Wäre mir entschieden zuviel.



Wenn die bisherige schöne dosierbarkeit bleibt ist das doch kein problem. Die tests werdens dann schon zeigen.


----------



## Diddo (3. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> In Voll-Schwarz wird's schon gehen.


Ich überlege gerade komplett silber zu nehmen oder silber mit schwarzer Kappe. Dann fällt das riesige Logo am Geber weniger auf.


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2021)

Hope ist der einzige Komponentenhersteller dessen Logo mich nicht im geringsten stört.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. November 2021)

Das Logo ist ein Muss...
Und wenn sie zu kräftig sind kannst wieder 160er Scheiben fahren 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade komplett silber zu nehmen oder silber mit schwarzer Kappe. Dann fällt das riesige Logo am Geber weniger auf.



Stimmt! Wär eine echte Option.

Wo bestellt ihr denn alle?

Oder gibt es jemanden, der eine Sammelbestellung anzetteln kann? 20 Sätze V4 in Silber - wer ist dabei?


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das Logo ist ein Muss...
> Und wenn sie zu kräftig sind kannst wieder 160er Scheiben fahren 🤣


Hab mir grad einen 2. Satz Tech 3 V4 gegönnt. Kam heut an. 
Aus vollster Überzeugung. 
30% wären mir entschieden zu krass. Fand die Direttissima schon zu stark.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wär eine echte Option.
> 
> Wo bestellt ihr denn alle?
> 
> Oder gibt es jemanden, der eine Sammelbestellung anzetteln kann? 20 Sätze V4 in Silber - wer ist dabei?


Gibt's nicht. Aktuell nur in schwarz mit Deckeln in lila, orange, schwarz, silber und rot


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2021)

Echt? 







Aber schwarz/schwarz sieht eh cool aus: 









						Evo Cycles - Hope Tech 4 V4 - Black
					

Hope Tech 4 V4 - Black - for the best mountain bikes and components, hot sales and imported brands come to Evolution Cycles




					www.evocycles.co.uk


----------



## xMARTINx (3. November 2021)

Stand bei mir nicht zur Auswahl leider. Kann ich aber mit leben ;-)

Wenn die 30% stimmen wird's eng für trickstuff, dürften ja dann auf Maxima Niveau sein, lieferbar in absehabrere Zeit, halbe Zeit, geile Qualität und Hope kann mit Farben


----------



## bananana_joe (6. November 2021)

Will mir auch nen schwarzen Satz bestellen. Da in England gefertigt, kein Zoll richtig?


----------



## S-H-A (6. November 2021)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Will mir auch nen schwarzen Satz bestellen. Da in England gefertigt, kein Zoll richtig?


Richtig.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2021)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Will mir auch nen schwarzen Satz bestellen. Da in England gefertigt, kein Zoll richtig?


Direkt bei Hope geht nicht. Wo willst du ordern


----------



## S-H-A (6. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Direkt bei Hope geht nicht. Wo willst du ordern


Gibt ja genug Onlineshops. Aber da Hope alles inHouse fertigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (6. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Richtig.



Ist das noch so? Brexit ist ja da.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2021)

Von der Hope Homepage kannst mach D nix bestellen. Und sie Shops haben zb Jacken nicht


----------



## bananana_joe (6. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ist das noch so? Brexit ist ja da.


Ich glaube ja.

Bei evocycles wollte ich bestellen.


----------



## Nasum (7. November 2021)

Bin gespannt wie euer Ersteindruck ist. Ich warte noch etwas aber gekauft sind sie so gut wie.
Kurze Frage falls ich es überlesen habe. Fahre die Tech3 E4. Ist es jetzt bestätigt das die Sättel gleich bleiben und ich nur die Geber bestellen muss?


----------



## Diddo (7. November 2021)

Nasum schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie euer Ersteindruck ist. Ich warte noch etwas aber gekauft sind sie so gut wie.
> Kurze Frage falls ich es überlesen habe. Fahre die Tech3 E4. Ist es jetzt bestätigt das die Sättel gleich bleiben und ich nur die Geber bestellen muss?



Ja. Es sind nur die "alten" Sättel bestellbar.


----------



## Habitat84 (7. November 2021)

Nasum schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie euer Ersteindruck ist. Ich warte noch etwas aber gekauft sind sie so gut wie.
> Kurze Frage falls ich es überlesen habe. Fahre die Tech3 E4. Ist es jetzt bestätigt das die Sättel gleich bleiben und ich nur die Geber bestellen muss?



Vorerst gehen wohl aber nur komplette anlagen raus. Also erstmal nix mit Geber einzeln bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2021)

Ich werde erst mal den Test in der BIKE abwarten.


----------



## bananana_joe (7. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich werde erst mal den Test in der BIKE abwarten.



haha

Wenns die Tech 4 nicht gäbe, würd ich noch nen Satz Tech 3 bestellen. Schlechter werden sie nicht sein.


----------



## Habitat84 (7. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich werde erst mal den Test in der BIKE abwarten.



Ich werd sie mir holen. Habe mich so ein wenig in die schwarz/orange kombi verguckt🙈 ich wollte auch erst die tests abwarten aber mittlerweile sind mir die tests egal. Ich mach da glaub ich lieber meine eigenen erfahrungen. 
Zur not ist ja eine mxa bestellt die irgendwann mal kommt.


----------



## S-H-A (7. November 2021)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> haha
> 
> Wenns die Tech 4 nicht gäbe, würd ich noch nen Satz Tech 3 bestellen. Schlechter werden sie nicht sein.


Die werden schon deutlich mehr Bums haben. Die Frage ist halt, ob alle das wollen. Viele, ich auch, stehen ja so auf die Hope- Stopper, gerade weil sie viel Zug am Hebel brauchen, um die Kraft zu entfalten. Ich stehe auf die Dosierbarkeit. Und die Hebelergonomie. Ob es dabei bleibt? 
Abwarten. Hab mir aktuell noch einen 2.Satz Tech3 V4 für's 2.Bike gekauft. Das heißt dann, dass die Tech4 "erst" ans neue Bike kommt.


----------



## erborow (7. November 2021)

Sieht aber so aus, als wenn man nach wie vor immer den deckel zum entlüften abschrauben muss, oder? 
Das war an der Tech 3 neben der Bremskraft mein zweit größter Kitikpunkt.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2021)

Gut das macht ja nicht ständig.

Verarbeitung wird super sein, Power wird sie mehr haben, mehr als Saint brauch ich auch nicht, die TS Jungs können sich ja an ihrer überteuren superpower aufgeilen. Ich mag Hope, und wen man jetzt den Preis Mal sieht, da ist sie für so eine gefraste Bremse fast zu billig


----------



## bananana_joe (8. November 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> Sieht aber so aus, als wenn man nach wie vor immer den deckel zum entlüften abschrauben muss, oder?
> Das war an der Tech 3 neben der Bremskraft mein zweit größter Kitikpunkt.



Das stimmt wohl. Das Ding ist aber, dass das mit dem Deckel und dem Trichter bei mir immer auf Anhieb super funktioniert hat. Da war ich dann im Endeffekt schneller fertig als mit manch anderen Bremsen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. November 2021)

In 8 Jahren hatte ich an 5 Sätzen trotz diverser Bodenproben nur einen sich langsam ansagenden Defekt.
Eine Dichtung am Geberkolben hat ihr Dahinscheiden angekündigt.
An der Tech Evo hab ich mir mal mit derbem Einschlag den Hebel verbogen. Wieder hoch gebogen und jahrelang weiter gefahren.
Über die unterschiedlichen Sättel, Beläge und Scheibendurchmesser konnte ich mir jedes Bike passend machen.
Ich freue mich auf die Tech 4, war mit den anderen aber immer zufrieden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. November 2021)

Hab meine „alte“ Race mal in black gekleidet!


----------



## S-H-A (9. November 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab meine „alte“ Race mal in black gekleidet!
> Anhang anzeigen 1369870Anhang anzeigen 1369874


Wie lang verrichtet das Teil schon seinen Dienst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wie lang verrichtet das Teil schon seinen Dienst?


Denke,so 5-6 Jahre.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die werden schon deutlich mehr Bums haben. Die Frage ist halt, ob alle das wollen. Viele, ich auch, stehen ja so auf die Hope- Stopper, gerade weil sie viel Zug am Hebel brauchen, um die Kraft zu entfalten. Ich stehe auf die Dosierbarkeit. Und die Hebelergonomie. Ob es dabei bleibt?
> Abwarten. Hab mir aktuell noch einen 2.Satz Tech3 V4 für's 2.Bike gekauft. Das heißt dann, dass die Tech4 "erst" ans neue Bike kommt.


Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, warum du die DRT wieder zurück geschickt hast. Die hat genauso gute Dosierbarkeit wie die Tech3 (die Tech 4 wird hier bestimmt etwas weniger gut sein) und eben fast das doppelte an Power.

Hope hat eine super Verarbeitung aber ist der TS doch noch einiges unterlegen. Das äußert sich schon am Hebelzug und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Hebel irgendwann anfingen zu Knarzen. Da half ein Tropfen Öl an den betroffenen Stellen aber das musste ich bisher bei der TS noch nicht machen. Die laufen, auch nach einigen Stürzen auf die Hebel, noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## S-H-A (10. November 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, warum du die DRT wieder zurück geschickt hast. Die hat genauso gute Dosierbarkeit wie die Tech3 (die Tech 4 wird hier bestimmt etwas weniger gut sein) und eben fast das doppelte an Power.
> 
> Hope hat eine super Verarbeitung aber ist der TS doch noch einiges unterlegen. Das äußert sich schon am Hebelzug und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Hebel irgendwann anfingen zu Knarzen. Da half ein Tropfen Öl an den betroffenen Stellen aber das musste ich bisher bei der TS noch nicht machen. Die laufen, auch nach einigen Stürzen auf die Hebel, noch wie am ersten Tag.


Mir gefallen die Hope einfach besser. Ok, mittlerweile bin ich Hope Fan, aber zu der Zeit begann das erst.
Mir liegt die Hope besser am Finger, finde sie durch die Progression am Hebel gutmütiger. Und Dot!! Ist mir xmal lieber als Öl. Und die Fräsoptik gefällt mir auch außerordentlich gut. Übermäßig Spiel oder knarzen habe ich nach 2 Jahren nicht. Keinen Mucks.
Die DRT war mega fein verarbeitet, null Spiel o.ä.. Ist schon ein feines Teil. Das hat aber nicht gereicht. Fand sie im Vergleich, ähnlich wie Shimano, eher digital. Geschmackssache.
Aber ich musste nix zurückschicken. Die DRT hatte sich ein Bekannter bestellt, der wollte dann aber doch Piccola HD. Keine Ahnung was draus geworden ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, warum du die DRT wieder zurück geschickt hast. Die hat genauso gute Dosierbarkeit wie die Tech3 (die Tech 4 wird hier bestimmt etwas weniger gut sein) und eben fast das doppelte an Power.
> 
> Hope hat eine super Verarbeitung aber ist der TS doch noch einiges unterlegen. Das äußert sich schon am Hebelzug und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Hebel irgendwann anfingen zu Knarzen. Da half ein Tropfen Öl an den betroffenen Stellen aber das musste ich bisher bei der TS noch nicht machen. Die laufen, auch nach einigen Stürzen auf die Hebel, noch wie am ersten Tag.


Klar ist TS besser verarbeitet, aber einfach nicht mehr als doppelte Preis und über ein Jahr Wartezeit besser. Hope ist da bin Preis Leistung schon enorm gut finde ich. Wenn die Power jetzt noch passt....


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Klar ist TS besser verarbeitet, aber einfach nicht mehr als doppelte Preis und über ein Jahr Wartezeit besser. Hope ist da bin Preis Leistung schon enorm gut finde ich. *Wenn die Power jetzt noch passt....*


Klar. Dann ist alles i.O. Ich habe meine TS ja nun auch schon eine weile und damals für circa 700,- gekauft. Da war das noch nicht sooo krass.


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. November 2021)

Ich fahre V4 mit Hope Belägen und im Vergleich dazu auf einem Rad mit TS-Belägen. Das erhöht imho deutlich die Power. Habt ihr das mal getestet?


----------



## S-H-A (10. November 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ich fahre V4 mit Hope Belägen und im Vergleich dazu auf einem Rad mit TS-Belägen. Das erhöht imho deutlich die Power. Habt ihr das mal getestet?


Welche Hope Beläge?


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Welche Hope Beläge?


Organische und gesinterte. Sind sehr ähnlich von der Bremskraft.
TS sind die roten organischen. Das bremst bei mir in Kombi mit dem alten Tech Hebel echt kernig.


----------



## S-H-A (10. November 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Organische und gesinterte. Sind sehr ähnlich von der Bremskraft.
> TS sind die roten organischen. Das bremst bei mir in Kombi mit dem alten Tech Hebel echt kernig.


Find die Sinter von Hope eigentlich ganz gut. Deutlich besser als die organischen, welche von Galfer kommen.
TS sind aber schon stärker, das stimmt. Allerdings hat man da viele Sätze, welche nervig rubbeln. Bei mir bisher eine Quote von 50%. Wenn es hinten auftritt, stört mich das weniger und ich fahre den Satz runter. Vorne musste ich sofort wechseln. Das Problem hatte ich mit den Sinterbelägen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (10. November 2021)

Bin nun auf die E4 gespannt, welche ich meiner Frau an's Bike geschraubt hab. Hab hier aktuell nur die Wahl zwischen den Hope Sinter und den roten Galfer. Von TS kommt ja grad nix. Sie wiegt zwar nix, hat aber auch deutlich weniger Fingerkraft als ich. Sie ist da wenig erfahren und nicht voreingenommen. Mal schauen, wie sie die Bremsen so einstuft.


----------



## DAKAY (10. November 2021)

Beläge kann ich die race Matrix von uberbike sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. November 2021)

Die lilanen "E-Bike" Beläge von Galfer.
Für mich die besten.
Gibt's aber nur für die V4.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die lilanen "E-Bike" Beläge von Galfer.
> Für mich die besten.
> Gibt's aber nur für die V4.


Hab ich aktuell auch auf der Saint, sind wirklich super


----------



## erborow (11. November 2021)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Das Ding ist aber, dass das mit dem Deckel und dem Trichter bei mir immer auf Anhieb super funktioniert hat. Da war ich dann im Endeffekt schneller fertig als mit manch anderen Bremsen.


es wäre aber sicher einfacher, wenn man den trichter direkt aufschrauben könnte. 

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt an der Tech 3 war für mich der große knubbel am Hebelende. Der scheint auch unverändert. Auf ersten bildern bei instagram wirkte er deutlich schmäler, das hätte mir besser gefallen.
+30% mehr bremskraft halte ich für voll ausreichend, damit sollte man rein rechnerisch im bereich einer mt5/mt7 sein. zumindest wenn man die daten vom enduro mag zugrunde legt, den ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz traue. Mit TS belägen geht da vermutlich noch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Habitat84 (11. November 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> es wäre aber sicher einfacher, wenn man den trichter direkt aufschrauben könnte.



Dann müsste man die membran weglassen und ab und zu die verschlussschraube vom adapterdeckel öffnen, damit holst dir aber luft in den agb und das will bestimmt niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (11. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Dann müsste man die membran weglassen und ab und zu die verschlussschraube vom adapterdeckel öffnen, damit holst dir aber luft in den agb und das will bestimmt niemand.


man müsste halt die bremse etwas anders konstruieren. funktioniert aber bei anderen herstellern auch problemlos. Ich denke es ist auch gut möglich beide optionen anzubiete. Oben gibt es eine kleine schraube zum entlüften und trotzdem kann man den deckel mit 2 schrauben abnehmen und leicht das membran tauschen oder komplett ohne kit entlüften.


----------



## BeetCake (11. November 2021)

Eine Frage an die, denen die Power der Tech3 nicht ausreicht.
Was meint ihr damit genau?

Ich bin relativ schwer mit knapp über 100kg und habe die Tech3 V4 mit 203er Scheiben montiert. Ich kann bei mir eigentlich in jeder Fahrlage auf dem Trail beide Achsen zum blockieren bringen. Egal ob das auf den kurzen Hometrails im nassen bei mir daheim ist oder in den Alpen bei >10km Abfahrten mit viel gebremse. Habe einen Satz organische und einen Sinter runtergefahren und bei beiden über die Lebensdauer keinen nennenswerten Leistungsverlust feststellen können.
Daher ist für mich die Bremse auch so gut. In jeder Fahrsituation absolut vorhersehbar, dosierbar und zumindest für mich ausreichend Power.
Oder geht's wenn ihr von zu wenig Power schreibt, eher um den nötigen Fingerdruck oder Leerweg der überschritten werden muss um die Power abzurufen?


----------



## sluette (11. November 2021)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die, denen die Power der Tech3 nicht ausreicht.
> Was meint ihr damit genau?
> ....
> In jeder Fahrsituation absolut vorhersehbar, dosierbar und zumindest für mich ausreichend Power.
> Oder geht's wenn ihr von zu wenig Power schreibt, eher um den nötigen Fingerdruck oder Leerweg der überschritten werden muss um die Power abzurufen?



Das würde ich für meinen Einsatz genauso unterschreiben. Absolut vorhersehbar, super dosierbar und eigentlich vollkommen ausreichend. Allerdings wird große Fingerkraft benötigt. 
Ich habe das im Sommer wieder in Saalbach gemerkt, mein Sohn fährt die Strecken mittlerweile ohne Pause runter und mir fallen nach gut der Hälfte die Finger ab und die letzten Meter werden zur Qual  ...


----------



## bummel42 (11. November 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> man müsste halt die bremse etwas anders konstruieren. funktioniert aber bei anderen herstellern auch problemlos. Ich denke es ist auch gut möglich beide optionen anzubiete. Oben gibt es eine kleine schraube zum entlüften und trotzdem kann man den deckel mit 2 schrauben abnehmen und leicht das membran tauschen oder komplett ohne kit entlüften.


Das das entlüften bei anderen Herstellern problemlos ist, mag ich doch eher bezweifeln. 
Wenn ich die verwunderten Blicke der nicht-Hopefahrer sehe wenn ich mein Rad auf den Kopf stelle und dann ggf. sogar die Bremse betätige.... 
Ich habe auch soviel andere Fahrer gesehen, die nach dem Lift wieder einen Druckpunkt aufbauen müssen. 
Und dieses Problem ist mir persönlich fremd. 
Der Grund ist genau die Entlüftung, wie man sie jetzt machen muss.


----------



## erborow (11. November 2021)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Das das entlüften bei anderen Herstellern problemlos ist, mag ich doch eher bezweifeln.
> Wenn ich die verwunderten Blicke der nicht-Hopefahrer sehe wenn ich mein Rad auf den Kopf stelle und dann ggf. sogar die Bremse betätige....
> Ich habe auch soviel andere Fahrer gesehen, die nach dem Lift wieder einen Druckpunkt aufbauen müssen.
> Und dieses Problem ist mir persönlich fremd.
> Der Grund ist genau die Entlüftung, wie man sie jetzt machen muss.


natürlich ist es umständlicher, erst diesen deckel abzuschrauben und dann das membran herauszunhemen, statt einfach eine schraube am Geber herauszudrehem und dort direkt einen trichter draufzuschrauben.und wenn man danach das membran einlegt, besteht immer das risiko, dass darunter noch ein luftbläschen ist. 
zusätzlich läuft dann alles noch einmal über. 
es ist wirklich eine umständliche art zu entlüften.


----------



## Habitat84 (11. November 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> natürlich ist es umständlicher, erst diesen deckel abzuschrauben und dann das membran herauszunhemen, statt einfach eine schraube am Geber herauszudrehem und dort direkt einen trichter draufzuschrauben.und wenn man danach das membran einlegt, besteht immer das risiko, dass darunter noch ein luftbläschen ist.
> zusätzlich läuft dann alles noch einmal über.
> es ist wirklich eine umständliche art zu entlüften.


Ich reibe die membran immer kurz mit etwas dot ein bevor ich sie einsetze, so können sich keine blasen halten. Obwohl das ansich nicht nötig ist wenn man es korrekt macht. Ja ist ne sauerei, aber dafür hast es dann anständig entlüftet. Wenn icb mal aus versehen ins bremsenforum abdrifte denke ich immer zum glück habe ich ne hope. Die probleme von denen möchte ich nicht haben. 

Irgendeinen tot muss man also sterben🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## S-H-A (11. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Ich reibe die membran immer kurz mit etwas dot ein bevor ich sie einsetze, so können sich keine blasen halten. Obwohl das ansich nicht nötig ist wenn man es korrekt macht. Ja ist ne sauerei, aber dafür hast es dann anständig entlüftet. Wenn icb mal aus versehen ins bremsenforum abdrifte denke ich immer zum glück habe ich ne hope. Die probleme von denen möchte ich nicht haben.
> 
> Irgendeinen tot muss man also sterben🤷🏻‍♂️


Die Membran schmiere ich vor dem einrollen auch mit Dot ein. Bin mir sicher, dass das den Unterschied machen kann.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. November 2021)

Ich fände es nur besser, wenn die Hope mit Mineralöl gefüllt wäre.
Dann müsste man nicht so aufpassen, wo das Zeugs beim Entlüften hintropft.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. November 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich fände es nur besser, wenn die Hope mit Mineralöl gefüllt wäre.
> Dann müsste man nicht so aufpassen, wo das Zeugs beim Entlüften hintropft.


Im Normalfall auf den Kellerteppich ;-)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Im Normalfall auf den Kellerteppich ;-)


Das wäre ja noch vertretbar.
Aber auf dem Rahmenlack, oder der Gabel macht es sich denkbar schlechter.😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (11. November 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich fände es nur besser, wenn die Hope mit Mineralöl gefüllt wäre.
> Dann müsste man nicht so aufpassen, wo das Zeugs beim Entlüften hintropft.





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das wäre ja noch vertretbar.
> Aber auf dem Rahmenlack, oder der Gabel macht es sich denkbar schlechter.😉


Auf keinen Fall Öl. Das Dot macht doch nix. Nach dem entlüften kurz mit Wasser drüber (löschen), und gut ist. Hatte das Zeug schon mehrfach im Auge, lebe immer noch.


----------



## Habitat84 (11. November 2021)

Soweit kommt es bei mir gar nicht, ich wickel immer einen fetzen altes handtuch um den geber, da tropft nix irgendwo hin. Und wenn mal kurz ein tropfen dot irgendwo ist löst sich auch nicht sofort der Lack  auf.


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Soweit kommt es bei mir gar nicht, ich wickel immer einen fetzen altes handtuch um den geber, da tropft nix irgendwo hin. Und wenn mal kurz ein tropfen dot irgendwo ist löst sich auch nicht sofort der Lack  auf.


Genauso mach ich das auch...


----------



## sluette (11. November 2021)

Mir gefällt der offene Behälter ziemlich gut und frag mich warum der immer so negativ angesehen wird. Ich öffne den Deckel einmal wenn ich die Bremse installiere und dann vielleicht einmal im Jahr um zu schauen wie die Flüssigkeit ausschaut (was eigentlich auch überflüssig ist). Ansonsten ist das Ding doch total wartungsarm. Und wenn man die Membran "einrollt" wie von Hope empfohlen, bleibt auch keine Luftblase drunter.

Edit: Das einzige was mich nervt ist die schräg verlaufende Oberkante. Da muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen damit der Behälter beim entlüften waagerecht steht.


----------



## LooseScrew (17. November 2021)

Möchte mir auch gerne die Tech4 vorbestellen, allerdings bekomme ich von den Shops nur zu hören, dass das momentan wohl noch nicht möglich sei, da die Tech4 noch nicht gelistet sind.
Ein Shop hat mir garnicht erst geantwortet...bei dem werde ich in Zukunft kein Geld mehr lassen.

Ich finde nur Evo Cycles aus England (Shop hier aus dem Thread), wo man sich die Bremse komplett konfigurieren und vorbestellen kann. Allerdings kommen da, Brexit sei dank, noch ordentlich Zollgebühren obendrauf.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch.
Hier haben doch schon ein paar Leute vorbestellt...wo habt ihr das gemacht? Bei Evo Cycles?

Über eine kurze Info, gerne auch per PN, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## bananana_joe (17. November 2021)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch gerne die Tech4 vorbestellen, allerdings bekomme ich von den Shops nur zu hören, dass das momentan wohl noch nicht möglich sei, da die Tech4 noch nicht gelistet sind.
> Ein Shop hat mir garnicht erst geantwortet...bei dem werde ich in Zukunft kein Geld mehr lassen.
> 
> Ich finde nur Evo Cycles aus England (Shop hier aus dem Thread), wo man sich die Bremse komplett konfigurieren und vorbestellen kann. Allerdings kommen da, Brexit sei dank, noch ordentlich Zollgebühren obendrauf.
> ...


Mich würde das auch interessieren. Wollte auch die Tage bestellen.

Gruß Marius


----------



## Stuntfrosch (17. November 2021)

Mein kleiner lokaler Dealer kann das.
Bei den klassischen Großen wird es halt anders laufen. Bestellbar ab lieferbar.
Auch soll es auf 5 Sets pro Händler beschränkt sein, wobei da sicherlich auch die Größe eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## LooseScrew (17. November 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Mein kleiner lokaler Dealer kann das.
> Bei den klassischen Großen wird es halt anders laufen. Bestellbar ab lieferbar.
> Auch soll es auf 5 Sets pro Händler beschränkt sein, wobei da sicherlich auch die Größe eine Rolle spielt.



Hatte ich mir fast gedacht. Kann man wohl (momentan) nix machen.
Dank dir für die Auskunft.


----------



## sluette (18. November 2021)

Laut meinem Dealer ist die TECH4 erst im Mai lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LooseScrew (18. November 2021)

Das befürchte ich auch langsam. Sonst hätte Hope hier in DE schon längst eine Ankündigung gemacht.
Bei Evo Cycles soll ca. mitte Januar geliefert werden...wenn der Brexit nicht wäre hätte ich da bestellt


----------



## Diddo (18. November 2021)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Allerdings kommen da, Brexit sei dank, noch ordentlich Zollgebühren





LooseScrew schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich auch langsam. Sonst hätte Hope hier in DE schon längst eine Ankündigung gemacht.
> Bei Evo Cycles soll ca. mitte Januar geliefert werden...wenn der Brexit nicht wäre hätte ich da bestellt



Naja du zahlst in UK keine VAT aber dafür Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Einfuhr aus UK ist zollfrei. Oder was genau habe ich jetzt gerade verpasst? Also statt den 20% UK VAT die es früher gewesen wären jetzt 19% EUSt plus etwaige Handlinggebühren beim Zoll.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Naja du zahlst in UK keine VAT aber dafür Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Einfuhr aus UK ist zollfrei. Oder was genau habe ich jetzt gerade verpasst? Also statt den 20% UK VAT die es früher gewesen wären jetzt 19% EUSt plus etwaige Handlinggebühren beim Zoll.


Nein, Zoll zahlt man aktuell und Hope verschickt nur über Händler nach Deutschland.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (18. November 2021)

Servus Burschn, bin gerade dabei mir wieder eine Bastlerei anzufangen 

Hätte die Möglichkeit einen V4 Bremssattel zu bekommen und ich frage mich gerade gibts da einen Unterschied von vorne zu hinten? Ich hätte jetzt nichts gefunden im Internet.
Fahre jetzt vorne die E4 mit TS Scheiben und  TS Power Bremsbelägen. Wollte mal testen ob die V4 mit Stahlflex noch Luft nach oben bietet. Jemand Erfahrung? Bzw. bringt Stahlflex für die ca. 70 cm überhaupt was?

Beste Grüße


----------



## monsterlurchi (18. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Nein, Zoll zahlt man aktuell und Hope verschickt nur über Händler nach Deutschland.


Man bezahlt keinen Zoll für Produkte die in UK hergestellt werden. Es entfällt die Mehrwertsteuer aus UK, die kommt bei uns dann wieder drauf. Also wie beschrieben, 20% weg und 19% wieder drauf.


----------



## Diddo (18. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Nein, Zoll zahlt man aktuell und Hope verschickt nur über Händler nach Deutschland.



Echt? Ich dachte TCA ist in Kraft und durch die Fertigung in UK sollte der Export in die EU zollfrei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte TCA ist in Kraft und durch die Fertigung in UK sollte der Export in die EU zollfrei sein.


Hatte was in England bestellt, hab Zoll bezahlt. Weiß allerdings nicht ob es in England gefertigt wird. Hope verkauft jedenfalls nicht nach Deutschland (Homepage zum Endkunden). Wollte ne Jacke haben...deswegen hatte ich nachgefragt


----------



## Diddo (18. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hatte was in England bestellt, hab Zoll bezahlt. Weiß allerdings nicht ob es in England gefertigt wird. Hope verkauft jedenfalls nicht nach Deutschland (Homepage zum Endkunden). Wollte ne Jacke haben...deswegen hatte ich nachgefragt



Jo, der eigene Shop war schon immer UK-only, leider. Aber dafür gibt es Kleinkram auch mal foc (= free of charge) per Post, bzw. gab es früher. Bin gespannt auf die ersten Lieferungen von Evo Cycles


----------



## LooseScrew (18. November 2021)

Hatte letztens auch noch Kleinigkeiten von nem Bikeshop aus England bestellt, da kamen 6 € Zoll (Handlinggebühren) + Steuern drauf.
In dem Shop wird allerdings sofort alles ohne deren Steuer für uns EU-Kunden angezeigt.
Macht das also jeder Shop?
Bei Evo sollten die Steuern noch drauf sein auf den Preis. Vielleicht sollte ich sie einfach mal anschreibe, wie die das regeln.

Ist das überhaupt ein seriöser Shop?
Jemand da schon etwas bestellt?

Ich blicke bei dem ganzen Zollgedöhns mit UK langsam nicht mehr durch...nicht dass am Ende doch die dicke Rechnung verlangt wird.

@xMARTINx
Du hast dir doch auch die Bremsen bestellt, mit ungefährer Lieferzeit im Januar, meine ich gelesen zu haben.
Hast du das über einen Händler oder online gemacht?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (18. November 2021)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch gerne die Tech4 vorbestellen, allerdings bekomme ich von den Shops nur zu hören, dass das momentan wohl noch nicht möglich sei, da die Tech4 noch nicht gelistet sind.


Jeder Händler kann die mittlerweile bestellen. Es ist aber richtig, dass das eine Weile nicht ging. 
Die Belieferung mit dem Rohmaterial verzögert sich. Deswegen kann auch der angekündigte Januar 22 Termin nicht gehalten werden.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2021)

Bei nem Händler, aber wann sie kommt konnte er mir auch nicht sagen. Januar bis Frühjahr 🤣


----------



## LooseScrew (18. November 2021)

Ja gut, dann weiß ich jetzt was zutun ist:
Ab zum Händler und mich in Geduld üben.

Besten Dank euch allen für die Infos!


----------



## Simon1007 (18. November 2021)

Servus Leute, habe bisher nichts hier im Forum geschrieben aber würde mich bei diesem Thema gerne einklinken 

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen die Tech 4 V4 (Silver Body/schwarz) bei Evo Cycles vorbestellt um mir endlich meinen langersehnten Traum einer Hope Bremse zu erfüllen. Ich habe schlussendlich 425€ gezahlt (490€ im Shop beim damaligen niedrigeren Kurs im Vergleich zu heute).

Auf der Website vom Zoll gibt es einen Abgabenrechner und laut diesem kommen auf die 425€ inkl. Porto nochmal 106€ Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer drauf, ist wahrscheinlich nicht 100% genau aber gibt schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt wie hoch ca. die Kosten ausfallen werden. Somit wäre man bei etwa 530€.  Nimmt man nun die eine französische Preisliste als Referenz dann wird der Preis hier sicherlich auch bei um die 530€ liegen und kommt so dann auch nicht billiger weg.

Klar das Risiko ist höher dass der Zoll teurer wird aber so muss ich mir wenigstens keine Gedanken machen wo ich noch vorbestellen könnte. Und ich hoffe natürlich auch dass ein UK Shop die Bremsen eher in die Finger kriegt als ein deutscher Shop und somit der Januar Liefertermin eingehalten werden kann


----------



## Diddo (18. November 2021)

Sag bescheid wenn die Bremse da ist. Wenn die bei Evo Cycles nicht unfähig sind, zahlst du nur EUSt.


----------



## sluette (18. November 2021)

Meine neue Mühle kommt eh erst im April, da passt das mit dem Mai Liefertermin also fast


----------



## Simon1007 (18. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn die Bremse da ist. Wenn die bei Evo Cycles nicht unfähig sind, zahlst du nur EUSt.


Mach ich. Scheinen mir aber ganz in Ordnung zu sein, gab zuerst ein Problem mit den Versandkosten weil diese viel zu hoch waren und das haben die schnell und unkompliziert behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2021)

sluette schrieb:


> Meine neue Mühle kommt eh erst im April, da passt das mit dem Mai Liefertermin also fast


Wo kommt die Hope denn dran ?


----------



## sluette (19. November 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wo kommt die Hope denn dran ?


LEVO SL


----------



## LooseScrew (19. November 2021)

Hi @Simon1007

Klasse, dass du dich zu dem Thema gemeldet hast.
Ich denke halt auch, dass ein UK Shop eher an die Teile kommt.

Lass mir das jetzt mal übers WE durch den Kopf gehen. Bissl jucken die Finger schon den Bestellknopf zu drücken.

Allerdings irritiert mich das etwas


Simon1007 schrieb:


> Auf der Website vom Zoll gibt es einen Abgabenrechner und laut diesem kommen auf die 425€ inkl. Porto nochmal *106€ Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer drauf*


Dann kommst du aber weit über 530€...
Edit: Oder sind Zoll und Mwst in den 106€ inbegriffen?


----------



## ma1208 (19. November 2021)

Ich denke er meint 106 Euro *zusammen* für Zoll und MWST. Das wären dann 531 Euro, also nicht sehr weit drüber.
Aber meines Wissens nach ist es tatsächlich so, dass wenn es in UK hergestellt ist, da nach wie vor kein Zoll drauf kommt. Das wäre aber eh nicht allzu viel. Ist nur von der Abwicklung ein wesentlicher Unterschied für den Distributor.


----------



## LooseScrew (19. November 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint 106 Euro *zusammen* für Zoll und MWST. Das wären dann 531 Euro, also nicht sehr weit drüber.
> Aber meines Wissens nach ist es tatsächlich so, dass wenn es in UK hergestellt ist, da nach wie vor kein Zoll drauf kommt. Das wäre aber eh nicht allzu viel. Ist nur von der Abwicklung ein wesentlicher Unterschied für den Distributor.


Alles klar. Danke dir!


----------



## sluette (19. November 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Aber meines Wissens nach ist es tatsächlich so, dass wenn es in UK hergestellt ist, da nach wie vor kein Zoll drauf kommt.



Ich habe letztens grüne Deckel für die Tech3 Pumpe bei Tarty Bikes bestellt. Da kamen auch noch 4€ Zoll und 6€ Handling Fee für DHL drauf.


----------



## Rad-ab (20. November 2021)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens grüne Deckel für die Tech3 Pumpe bei Tarty Bikes bestellt. Da kamen auch noch 4€ Zoll und 6€ Handling Fee für DHL drauf.


Zoll oder Umsatzsteuer?
Vermutlich nur Umsatzsteuer, oder? Die fällt seit Sommer (fast) immer an.
Bestenfalls wird sie vom ausländischen Shop bereits eingetrieben und abgeführt
(Aliexpress macht dies*).

Die 6€ DHL Wuchergebühr kann man nur umgehen, wenn man sich zur Selbstverzollung anmeldet.
Dann bleiben die Teile beim Zollamt und man muß sie dort abholen.
Nachteil: ....kann für den ein oder anderen natürlich auch einen recht langen Anfahrtsweg bei bescheidenen Öffnungszeiten + langer Wartezeit bedeuten.

Das letzte Mal das ich bei uns beim Zollamt war habe ich eine geschlagene Stunde gewartet obwol nur 4-5 Personen vor mir dran waren 

*...dann fällt auch die DHL Umlage weg und der kram landet direkt vor der Tür.
Ausnahme es sind Zoll(!) pflichtige Artikel...dann landet es wieder beim Zoll mit passendem Gebührenbescheid.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. November 2021)

Mein Hope V4 Sattel hat einen Haarriss am Leitungsanschluss wie unten angezeichnet. Dort kommt dann natürlich Bremsflüssigkeit raus.
Hat jemand eine Idee ob und wie man das reparieren könnte? Laut Hope ist es eine 2014er Legierung. Somit wäre es nicht schweißbar, was hier in dem Falle aber auch nicht sinnvoll wäre. Löten genauso wenig.


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2021)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Mein Hope V4 Sattel hat einen Haarriss am Leitungsanschluss wie unten angezeichnet. Dort kommt dann natürlich Bremsflüssigkeit raus.
> Hat jemand eine Idee ob und wie man das reparieren könnte? Laut Hope ist es eine 2014er Legierung. Somit wäre es nicht schweißbar, was hier in dem Falle aber auch nicht sinnvoll wäre. Löten genauso wenig.
> 
> 
> ...


Zu Hope schicken. Gibt neu. Denke auch außerhalb der Gewährleistung. Das soll nicht sein, auch nach 10 Jahren nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> auch nach 10 Jahren nicht


Nächstes Jahr wäre es wirklich so weit gewesen. Man kann ja mal anfragen.


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2021)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wäre es wirklich so weit gewesen. Man kann ja mal anfragen.


Jo, fragen kostet nichts. Kann mir gut vorstellen das Hope sowas selbst nicht will und kulant ist. Gib mal Rückmeldung.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Zu Hope schicken. Gibt neu. Denke auch außerhalb der Gewährleistung. Das soll nicht sein, auch nach 10 Jahren nicht.


Ich hab hier noch nen x2 Sattel liegen von ner Tech 2 den hat Ähnliches ereilt. Würde die auch gern wieder nutzen. Und wenn es nur am Kinderrad ist. Sollte man da vorher Kontakt zu Hope aufnehmen? Ersatzteile finde ich nämlich keine mehr zu der Bremse 😀


----------



## S-H-A (27. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch nen x2 Sattel liegen von ner Tech 2 den hat Ähnliches ereilt. Würde die auch gern wieder nutzen. Und wenn es nur am Kinderrad ist. Sollte man da vorher Kontakt zu Hope aufnehmen? Ersatzteile finde ich nämlich keine mehr zu der Bremse 😀


Na, irgendwo wird es Grenzen geben. Wenn es nicht einmal mehr Ersatzteile gibt.


----------



## Diddo (27. November 2021)

X2 wird doch noch produziert? Und Ersatzteile für Tech Hebel habe ich auch neulich noch gesehen. Kommt die Aussage vom Hope oder nem Händler?


----------



## Habitat84 (27. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch nen x2 Sattel liegen von ner Tech 2 den hat Ähnliches ereilt. Würde die auch gern wieder nutzen. Und wenn es nur am Kinderrad ist. Sollte man da vorher Kontakt zu Hope aufnehmen? Ersatzteile finde ich nämlich keine mehr zu der Bremse 😀



Was fehlt dir denn da an ersatzteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (27. November 2021)

Ich habe gerade Ersatzteile für eine Mono Mini von 200x bekommen.
Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Was fehlt dir denn da an ersatzteilen?


Na der Sattel ist genau dort gerissen was auch Hendrik1988 schreibt.
Effektiv nen Ersatz Sattel für die x2 gern auch gebraucht. Will sie ans neue Kinderrad der kleinen blauen


----------



## Diddo (27. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Na der Sattel ist genau dort gerissen was auch Hendrik1988 schreibt.
> Effektiv nen Ersatz Sattel für die x2 gern auch gebraucht. Will sie ans neue Kinderrad der kleinen blauen



Erneut: Wo genau siehst du das Problem?


			https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/2009X2RACECaliperExploded1.pdf
		


HSBP234 beim Hope Händler anfragen oder für nen kompletten X2 Sattel HBSPC44. Letzteres wird vermutlich günstiger sein, wenn die Dichtungen auch alle schon alt sind und das Werkzeug brauchst.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Erneut: Wo genau siehst du das Problem?
> 
> 
> https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/2009X2RACECaliperExploded1.pdf
> ...


Danke.
Hoffnung ist das noch jemand hier eine. Rum liegen hat. Da >70€ wollte ich nicht mehr investieren. Mal schauen ich beobachte mal die einschlägigen Webseiten weiter


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. November 2021)

Seid ihr sicher, dass Schraube nicht deutlich zu fest angezogen wurde?
Ich möchte hier niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber es wäre für mich die logischste Ursache.


----------



## Mat203 (27. November 2021)

Ich hab hier noch zwei schwarze X2 Sättel rumliegen, die optisch und technisch in einwandfreiem Zustand sind. Beläge habe ich auch noch 4 Sätze dafür. Falls Interesse besteht, schreib mir gerne ne PN.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. November 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher, dass Schraube nicht deutlich zu fest angezogen wurde?
> Ich möchte hier niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber es wäre für mich die logischste Ursache.


Ich denke bei mir war es die Ursache
Da ich damals von Stahlflex auf normal gewechselt hatte und danach die Probleme los gegangen sind


----------



## hemi (28. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hoffnung ist das noch jemand hier eine. Rum liegen hat. Da >70€ wollte ich nicht mehr investieren. Mal schauen ich beobachte mal die einschlägigen Webseiten weiter


Ich hätte auch noch einen roten Sattel mit schwarzen Deckel übrig 👍🏻


----------



## mmo2 (28. November 2021)

So, hab auch fertig............Matchmaker passen perfekt. Im Moment die Hope Standart Organisch drin. Die trickstuff 730Power liegen aber schon parat.....Stahlflex wurde inzwischen eingebaut


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Dezember 2021)

Moin.
Habe mir gestern eine V4 aus neuen und gebrauchten Teilen zusammen gebaut.
Am Ende fehlte ein kleiner Kupferdichtring 3x7mm.
Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wo ich den lokal bekommen kann?
Die gängigen Baumärkte habe ich online schon durch.
Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (7. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Habe mir gestern eine V4 aus neuen und gebrauchten Teilen zusammen gebaut.
> Am Ende fehlte ein kleiner Kupferdichtring 3x7mm.
> Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wo ich den lokal bekommen kann?
> ...


Lokal würde mir nichts einfallen was sowas da haben könnte. Die größe ist ja nichts gängiges das irgendwo in zig dingen verbaut wird. Wird wohl auf bestellen hinauslaufen.


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Habe mir gestern eine V4 aus neuen und gebrauchten Teilen zusammen gebaut.
> Am Ende fehlte ein kleiner Kupferdichtring 3x7mm.
> Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wo ich den lokal bekommen kann?
> ...


ich hatte mal ne Tüte irgendwo bestellt und nur ein paar wenige gebraucht. Kann dir aber gerade nicht beantworten ob es der Richtige ist. Müsste ich messen. Wenn es dir richtigen sind kann ich gern nen Brief los schicken.
Ansonsten wenn du nen Hope Händler in der Nähe hast die haben die Dinger eigentlich immer da.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Dezember 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ne Tüte irgendwo bestellt und nur ein paar wenige gebraucht. Kann dir aber gerade nicht beantworten ob es der Richtige ist. Müsste ich messen. Wenn es dir richtigen sind kann ich gern nen Brief los schicken.
> Ansonsten wenn du nen Hope Händler in der Nähe hast die haben die Dinger eigentlich immer da.


Danke, das ist sehr nett.
Anfrage beim kleinen lokalen Dealer(wo ich auch alle größeren Hope Teile bestelle) ist raus.
Von ihm weiß ich auch, dass sich Kleinstbestellungen nicht lohnen.
Die Dichtungen hab ich jetzt bestellt, wo sie lagernd sind.


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Dezember 2021)

Der hier?


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Dezember 2021)

Der kommt hier vorne drauf und dichtet ab.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. Dezember 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384151
> 
> Der hier?


Genau die😍


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Dezember 2021)

aber ich hab dich richtig verstanden, dass du nun welche bestellt hast?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. Dezember 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> aber ich hab dich richtig verstanden, dass du nun welche bestellt hast?


Das ist korrekt, danke.


----------



## BeetCake (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir nach dem Kauf der Bremse einen Leitungssatz auf Lager bzw. in meine Bikepark Werkzeugkiste gelegt.


			https://www.bike24.de/p1134900.html
		


Da ist einmal alles dabei. Hat mir im Bikepark schon den Arsch gerettet, als ich mir mal bei einem Sturz die Leitung rausgerissen habe. Ist immer gut sowas mal auf Lager zu haben, bei einer etwas exotischeren Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. Dezember 2021)

Einen Satz Kunststoffleitungen habe ich auch noch im Keller aber seltsamerweise fehlten die Dichtringe.
Ein nettes Forenmitglied hat sich bereit erklärt vorab einen zu schicken.
Wie lang der Versand der beim Händler bestellten dauert, ist aktuell nicht sicher.
Überhaupt bin ich einfach sehr positiv über die hier gezeigte Hilfsbereitschaft überrascht. Danke.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Einen Satz Kunststoffleitungen habe ich auch noch im Keller aber seltsamerweise fehlten die Dichtringe.
> Ein nettes Forenmitglied hat sich bereit erklärt vorab einen zu schicken.
> Wie lang der Versand der beim Händler bestellten dauert, ist aktuell nicht sicher.
> Überhaupt bin ich einfach sehr positiv über die hier gezeigte Hilfsbereitschaft überrascht. Danke.


Also meinen würde ich Dir auch für Lulu zukommen lassen.
Wenn Du magst...PN 😊


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Dezember 2021)

Kennt jemand von euch den Unterschied zwischen den lila Hope Belägen und den lila Galfer Belägen für Hope??


----------



## mmo2 (9. Dezember 2021)

Also auf meinen Lila Hope Belägen steht hinten drauf Hope by Galfer. Sollten die gleichen sein, für EBike, oder?


----------



## Route66 (9. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Wie lang der Versand der beim Händler bestellten dauert, ist aktuell nicht sicher.



Beim TrialMarkt.de sollten die lieferbar sein


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Also auf meinen Lila Hope Belägen steht hinten drauf Hope by Galfer. Sollten die gleichen sein, für EBike, oder?


Es gibt welche mit und ohne Galfer Druck, zu unterscheidenden Preisen. Teils auch beim gleichen Versender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (9. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ihr die kleinen Kupferscheiben meint, gocycle.de hat die 5mm und die 6mm auf Lager


			https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/462/lang/de/kw/Leitungsanschluesse-Einzelteile-/


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Dezember 2021)

Route66 schrieb:


> Beim TrialMarkt.de sollten die lieferbar sein


Danke r2 hatte sie auch lieferbar.
Bin aber immer dankbar für Adressen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die kleinen Kupferscheiben meint, gocycle.de hat die 5mm und die 6mm auf Lager
> 
> 
> https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/462/lang/de/kw/Leitungsanschluesse-Einzelteile-/


Die haben sehr viel lagernd


----------



## mmo2 (9. Dezember 2021)

Jepp, mein Favorisierter Hope Dealer.....Hatte auch als einziger die Orangene Tech3V4 am Lager


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Also auf meinen Lila Hope Belägen steht hinten drauf Hope by Galfer. Sollten die gleichen sein, für EBike, oder?


Aussage meines Hope Händlers: Mittlerweile werden alle Hope Beläge von Galfer produziert...sprich sind die Gleichen.


----------



## mmo2 (10. Dezember 2021)

Fährt denn jemand an der Bremse die Galfer Pro in Grün? Sollen, lt mancher Fahrer an die Trickstuff Power 730 rankommen, aber weit aus besser lieferbar


----------



## monsterlurchi (10. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand an der Bremse die Galfer Pro in Grün? Sollen, lt mancher Fahrer an die Trickstuff Power 730 rankommen, aber weit aus besser lieferbar


Die liegen hier als Ersatz. Kann dann direkt vergleichen. Aktuell noch trickstuff drin. Werde berichten.


----------



## mmo2 (10. Dezember 2021)

Mach das, hier liegen beide in der Kiste, im Moment die Standart von Hope drin. Aber auf Reserve beide da

Wie sind denn die Trickstuff so?


----------



## HaegarHH (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin mit der Kombi Trickstuff Beläge und Dächle HD Scheiben in der E4 sehr zufrieden.Die originalan Hope Beläge mit Magura Scheiben (schon gut benutzt ) waren da schon deutlich schwächer.


----------



## mmo2 (11. Dezember 2021)

Hab ja die Hope Floating Disk dran, bin ich vorher mit der Saint gefahren, jetzt an der V4.....Naja, erstmal die Standart Beläge fahren, dann mal die TS testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenson97 (11. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand an der Bremse die Galfer Pro in Grün? Sollen, lt mancher Fahrer an die Trickstuff Power 730 rankommen, aber weit aus besser lieferbar


Ich bin die gefahren an einer V4 mit Galfer Wvae 223x2mm Scheibe.
Die haben gefühlt keine Einbremszeit gebraucht und waren super auf kurzen Hometrails.
In den Alpen ging denen aber die Kraft aus nach mehreren 100 Tiefenmeter am Stück. Da gefallen mir die TS Power besser.
Gehalten haben die grünen Galfer bei mir ca. 3000 Tiefenmeter.


----------



## Route66 (11. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand an der Bremse die Galfer Pro in Grün? Sollen, lt mancher Fahrer an die Trickstuff Power 730 rankommen, aber weit aus besser lieferbar


Hab die Galfer grün vorne in meiner E4 in Verbindung mit den Hope Floating Disks und kann nichts negatives sagen. Hab hier aber auch nur kurzes Bergauf/Bergab und keine langen Abfahrten. 

Werd wohl mal die Galfer Standard und Rot noch testen. 
Die violetten E-Bike Beläge gibts ja für die E4 nicht


----------



## Route66 (11. Dezember 2021)

Svenson97 schrieb:


> In den Alpen ging denen aber die Kraft aus nach mehreren 100 Tiefenmeter am Stück. ...
> Gehalten haben die grünen Galfer bei mir ca. 3000 Tiefenmeter.



Das hatte ich schonmal gehört, kann ich aber in Ermangelung so langer Abfahrten erst mal nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (11. Dezember 2021)

Habe heute einen neuen Satz lilane eingebremst. Auch sofort da.
Bin früher gerne die original Sinter gefahren, leider sind mir diese ab und an verglast, auch am Vorderrad. Kurz auf grobem Schleifpapier abziehen und dann waren sie wieder ok. Dafür haben sie eine sehr lange Haltbarkeit.


----------



## mmo2 (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, mal eine Frage.....Wie sieht euer Bremsbild aus? Dh. wie sitzt der Sattel an der Scheibe.
Hintergrund ist der, das ich den Hope Adapter nehme, an der 36er Fox, die 203mm Floating Disk. Nun sitzt der Sattel aber über 1mm zu tief. An der Scheibe bleibt oben ein Streifen von 1,2mm übrig, unten ragt der Belag diese 1,2mm an den Stegen rein. Das sollte doch so nicht sein, oder? Hab jetzt mit Shimscheiben den Sattel passsend gemacht. Komisch ist auch, wenn ich einen anderen Adapter nehme, zb den QM26 von Magura, sitzt der Sattel bis auf 0,4mm richtig. Deswegen würde mich interressieren, wie ihr eure Sättel dran habt. Anderer Hope Adapter bringt auch keine Besserung


----------



## Route66 (14. Dezember 2021)

das kann an Toleranzen an der Aufnahme am Rahmen und am Adapter liegen. Wobei ich mir da bei 1 mm noch keine Gedanken machen würde. 
Wie Du es gemacht hast dann ggf. mit Scheiben ausgleichen.


----------



## Route66 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab jetzt aber auch mal ein Problem mit meiner Tech3 E4    

hab die Kolben und Dichtungen getauscht (Kolben hatte sich beim Bremsen verklemmt)  und jetzt bekomme ich keinen Druckpunkt mehr hin. Irgendwo scheint sich da etwas Luft verklemmt zu haben und ich bekomme das nicht raus 💩 
Gibts da noch einen Trick den ich nicht kenne? 
Ich würde mich eigentlich als versierten Hope Schrauber bezeichnen, nach mehreren Generationen Hope Bremsen und anderer Hope Parts am Bike.
Hatte die neuen Kolben & Dichtungen extra vor dem Einbau in BF eingelegt. 
Den Sattel hatte ich auch schon in verschiedenen Positionen fixiert.....


----------



## mmo2 (14. Dezember 2021)

Mit dem Trichter entlüftet? Hab nach Leitungskürzen hinten auch fast 2 Trichter durchgedrückt, bis Druckpunkt war wie er soll


----------



## Route66 (14. Dezember 2021)

Den Trichter hab ich nicht. Nur ein altes Easy Bleed mit der Druckflasche und dann den Deckel mit dem Gewinde für die Tech3, das passt aber nicht zusammen.
Hab klassisch den Ausgleichsbehälter (AGB) nachgefüllt. Inzwischen auch schon ca. 50 ml BF nach unten durchgedrückt.
Ich vermute, dass  da hinter den Kolben noch irgendwo Luft hängt die nicht über die Überströmbohrungen raus kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemi (14. Dezember 2021)

Mal Bremsflüssigkeit von unten nach oben drücken?


----------



## Route66 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ja, das hab ich mir auch überlegt. Das werd ich heute Abend mal versuchen   

Hab zum Glück noch eine Spritze da liegen, mit der sollte das klappen


----------



## bummel42 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde die Bremse 24h aufhängen mit Hebel oben und Sattel unten. 
Dazu noch 1-2 mal auf den Sattel und die Leitung mit einem Schraubenzieher klopfen. 
Das löst im Allgemeinen die Luft und sie steigt dann nach oben. 
Das mache ich mit allen Bremsen so, wenn ich wie Du an den Kolben war.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. Dezember 2021)

Nach neu befüllen entlüfte ich, wenn der Druckpunkt da ist noch mal, shimanolike, nach oben raus.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage.....Wie sieht euer Bremsbild aus? Dh. wie sitzt der Sattel an der Scheibe.
> Hintergrund ist der, das ich den Hope Adapter nehme, an der 36er Fox, die 203mm Floating Disk. Nun sitzt der Sattel aber über 1mm zu tief. An der Scheibe bleibt oben ein Streifen von 1,2mm übrig, unten ragt der Belag diese 1,2mm an den Stegen rein. Das sollte doch so nicht sein, oder? Hab jetzt mit Shimscheiben den Sattel passsend gemacht. Komisch ist auch, wenn ich einen anderen Adapter nehme, zb den QM26 von Magura, sitzt der Sattel bis auf 0,4mm richtig. Deswegen würde mich interressieren, wie ihr eure Sättel dran habt. Anderer Hope Adapter bringt auch keine Besserung


Adapter H??


----------



## mmo2 (14. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch, ja der Adapter ist der H, von PM7 auf 203


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (14. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Stuntfrosch, ja der Adapter ist der H, von PM7 auf 203


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich das an der 36er Fox factory damals auch. Da musste auch ne kleine U Scheibe drunter obwohl es eigentlich passen sollte. Einfach nicht drüber nachdenken, Schreibe drunter und gut.


----------



## mmo2 (14. Dezember 2021)

Hab mehrere Adapter von Hope jetzt getestet. Fehlen bei allen ca.1,2 bis 1,4mm.........Sieht eben so aus, als wenn der Adapter H eigentlich für eine 200mm Scheibe wäre. Denn 2x die 1,3mm dazurechnen, wären wir bei annähernd 203mm. Oder stimmt der Standart der 36er Fox nicht ganz


----------



## Habitat84 (14. Dezember 2021)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hab mehrere Adapter von Hope jetzt getestet. Fehlen bei allen ca.1,2 bis 1,4mm.........Sieht eben so aus, als wenn der Adapter H eigentlich für eine 200mm Scheibe wäre. Denn 2x die 1,3mm dazurechnen, wären wir bei annähernd 203mm. Oder stimmt der Standart der 36er Fox nicht ganz


Ich würde mal davon ausgehen das hope in etwa weiß was sie da fräsen. Man müsste mal schauen ob es irgendwo eine bemaßung der pm aufnahmen gibt dir einen referenzpunkt beinhalten das man msl an der gabel nachmessen könnte ob die aufnahme maßhaltig ist.


----------



## Habitat84 (14. Dezember 2021)

Gerade mal schnell gegoogelt. Ist zwar von magura und aus der vor boost zeit, sollte aber auf den standard keine auswirkung haben.


----------



## mmo2 (14. Dezember 2021)

Passt aber nicht, denn ein Sockel ist höher als der andere an der Fox


----------



## ma1208 (15. Dezember 2021)

Die Aufnahme darf ja vom Konstrukteur um die Achse gedreht werden. Wichtig sind die Abstände der beiden Schraubpunkte zur Achse. Wurzel aus a*a+b*b. Trotzdem sehr schwer genau zu messen, daher bringt das wohl nichts.


----------



## ma1208 (15. Dezember 2021)

Hier gibt's auch Maße. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/icb-2-0-bremsaufnahme-jetzt-abstimmen/


----------



## mmo2 (15. Dezember 2021)

Fox gibt klar an PM7, was also 180mm bedeutet. Egal, lebe ich eben mit Scheiben oder anderem Adapter....Der Shimano würde ebenfalls passen, bin aber kein freund von den durchgehenden Schrauben vom Sattel durch den Adapter mit diesen Kegelscheiben. Mich hats eben nur gewundert, das die Saint mit dem gleichen H Adapter und den Floating Disk perfekt gepasst haben.


----------



## Diddo (15. Dezember 2021)

Interessant, ich hatte an ner  2016er Fox 34 genau das Gegenteil und brauchte einen +20mm Adapter damit die Bremse sinnvoll den Reibring der 203mm Scheibe nutzen konnte. Mit einem +23mm Adapter sah es sehr unschön aus. Ich tippe also auch auf Toleranzen, ausgleichen oder anderen Adapter probieren. An der o.g. Fox hing dann ne Shimano mit nem SRAM Adapter


----------



## alteoma301 (16. Dezember 2021)

Svenson97 schrieb:


> Gehalten haben die grünen Galfer bei mir ca. 3000 Tiefenmeter.


Ist das normal? Das kommt mir mega wenig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (16. Dezember 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Ist das normal? Das kommt mir mega wenig vor.


Sind schon schnell runter finde ich auch,nimm beim nächsten Mal die Roten halten bedeutend länger.


----------



## BeetCake (16. Dezember 2021)

Das wäre ja ein Satz Beläge pro Tag im Bikepark... krass


----------



## Diddo (16. Dezember 2021)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Das wäre ja ein Satz Beläge pro Tag im Bikepark... krass


Klingt nach Trickstuff Power


----------



## Biecher (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo 
Gibt es eigentlich schon einen EU shop in dem die tech 4 v4 Bremsen bestellbar sind? Am besten Bezahlung per Rechnung.


----------



## mmo2 (17. Dezember 2021)

Die sind ja offiziell noch gar nicht auf dem Markt, bzw von Hope vorgestellt. Daher wirst du bis Frühjahr warten müssen......


----------



## Big_Jim (19. Dezember 2021)

hmm im Bikemarkt sind schon die ersten Tech 4


----------



## mmo2 (19. Dezember 2021)

Hast du mal ein link


----------



## ma1208 (19. Dezember 2021)

Scheibenbremsen: 894 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 894 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Aber: Verfügbar ab 2022


----------



## mmo2 (19. Dezember 2021)

Gefällt mir optisch mal gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (19. Dezember 2021)

irgendwie ist der Hebel keine Schönheit. Hoffe das es original ein wenig besser ausschaut


----------



## mmo2 (19. Dezember 2021)

Jepp, mal abwarten, wenn man dann umrüsten möchte, braucht man ja nur den Hebel, also kpl Griff


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (19. Dezember 2021)

Eben, die Geber können ned sooo teuer sein. Hoffe die sind bald verfügbar 😬


----------



## Stuntfrosch (19. Dezember 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen: 894 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 894 Artikel online
> ...


Die Kunststoffleitung gefällt mir mal gar nicht 😁


----------



## Diddo (19. Dezember 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> irgendwie ist der Hebel keine Schönheit. Hoffe das es original ein wenig besser ausschaut



So ist das mit Geschmack, ich find die total prima vor allem wenn man die Historie von Hope anschaut


----------



## mmo2 (19. Dezember 2021)

Gab mal Zeiten, da durfte man nur was im Bikemarkt einstellen, was man auch tatsächlich da liegen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (20. Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen! Gibt es einen Adapter, um einen Hope E4-Sattel an einem Rahmen mit Flat Mount 160-Aufnahme mit einer 180er Scheibe zu betreiben? Ich hab hier eine komplette E4 liegen, und schaue mir gerade den Sour Pasta Party an...


----------



## Big_Jim (20. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Gibt auf der Hope Seite unter Dokumente jedemenge Infos


			https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/Caliper_Mounts_Identification_German.pdf
		

hier die Adapter


			https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/BrakeAdaptorChart2021.pdf


----------



## ma1208 (20. Dezember 2021)

Hope hat meines Wissens nach keine passenden Adapter. Aber der von Shimano sollte gehen.








						SHIMANO Adapter Flat Mount zu PM 20+ | 160 mm hinten, 19,50 €
					

SHIMANO Adapter Flat Mount zu PM 20+ | 160 mm hinten Dieser Adapter ermöglich es Shimano Bremssättel, die über eine Post Mount Aufnahme verfügen an der Flat




					r2-bike.com
				




Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der E4 passt. Außgewiesen ist der Adapter für 140 zu 160 mm. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Flatmount probleme gibt den für 160 zu 180 zu benutzen. Vielleicht gibt es dafür auch eine andere Version.


----------



## chris12 (20. Dezember 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen: 894 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 894 Artikel online
> ...


zitat: Ca 30% mehr Bremskraft durch einen überarbeiteten Ausgleichbehälter

wusste gar nicht dass der Ausgleichsbehälter etwas mit enormer Bremskraft zu tun hat.....

aber im ernst, ich wünsche mir so sehr eine hope mit der bremskraft der mt7 oder besser shigura.


----------



## Big_Jim (20. Dezember 2021)

ich farge mich, fehlende Bremskarft. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich bin 100+ und mit meinen Hope Bremsen noch keine fehlende Bremskraft vermisst. (egal ob die aktuell Tech3 e4 oder meine alte M4)
Und kann kommt immer Magura, alle Maguras bei denen ich den Hebel gezogen habe sind für mich kaputt, von Druckpunkt kann hier nicht die Rede sein, so was von schwammig (die Besitzer meinten immer das gehört so). Ich habe lieber eine klar definierten Druckpunkt.


----------



## CaseOnline (22. Dezember 2021)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Flatmount-Unfug - kann ich mit einem Tech3-Geber einen "RX4+"-Sattel verwenden, also, harmoniert das?

Ich löse mal selbst - Hope hat eine X2 Flatmount im Angebot. Die RX4(+) passt nicht.


----------



## alteoma301 (3. Januar 2022)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich löse mal selbst - Hope hat eine X2 Flatmount im Angebot. Die RX4(+) passt nicht.


echt? Wenn ein Tech3 Geber eine E4 oder eine V4 Ansteuern kann sollte ein RX4+ doch auch gehen, würde ich doch meinen. Gemacht ist er zwar für Shimano/Campagnolo/Sram Brifter aber man sollte ihn doch auch mit einem anderen Hebel kombinieren können. Was genau funktioniert bei der Kombi nicht?


----------



## Route66 (6. Januar 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich mir auch überlegt. Das werd ich heute Abend mal versuchen
> 
> Hab zum Glück noch eine Spritze da liegen, mit der sollte das klappen



sooo, noch eine kurze Rückmeldung hierzu: 
nachdem ich das vor Weihnachten noch versucht hatte und es auch erst mal nicht funktionierte hatte ich einfach keinen Bock mehr und die Fuhre mal so stehen lassen.   Zum Glück lauft das Ersatzbike noch  
Dann bin ich das heut Abend noch mal angegangen. Geholfen hat mir dabei die Anleitung von Trickstuff nachdem ich mir zu Weihnachten noch eine Direttissima gegönnt hatte   
Also Beläge raus, Kolben etwas raus gepumpt. Dann Bremssattel hochkant gedreht, Entlüftungsnippel gelöst und die Kolben von unten nach oben zurück gedrückt. Das hats gebracht   

Morgen dann hoffentlich seit Wochen mal wieder die erste Tour mit den Bronson


----------



## CaseOnline (6. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> echt? Wenn ein Tech3 Geber eine E4 oder eine V4 Ansteuern kann sollte ein RX4+ doch auch gehen, würde ich doch meinen. Gemacht ist er zwar für Shimano/Campagnolo/Sram Brifter aber man sollte ihn doch auch mit einem anderen Hebel kombinieren können. Was genau funktioniert bei der Kombi nicht?


Korrekt. Gestern kam eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bei Hope - die RX4+ wäre auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen. Jetzt habe ich aber schon die X2 Flatmount hier.


----------



## mmo2 (6. Januar 2022)

Route, aber dann fehlt dir doch etwas Flüssigkeit im System? Oder hast du dabei den Trichter oben drauf? 
Ich mach es immer nach Hope Anleitung, klappt ganz gut, Druckpunkt wie erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (6. Januar 2022)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, wielange dauert denn das einbremsen? Irgendwie quietscht sie noch beim bremsen. Also eher so ein hochfrequentes Pfeiffen. Eingestellt Eingestellt eigentlich nach Hope. Sind die Standart Beläge auf Hope Floating Scheiben. Hätte hier noch die TS Power liegen


----------



## Route66 (6. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Route, aber dann fehlt dir doch etwas Flüssigkeit im System? Oder hast du dabei den Trichter oben drauf?
> Ich mach es immer nach Hope Anleitung, klappt ganz gut, Druckpunkt wie erwünscht.



Danke für Deine Anmerkung, und Nein, es fehlt keine Flüssigkeit!  

Nachdem ich fertig war hab ich natürlich mit zurückgedrückten Kolben den Flüssigkeitsstand im Ausgleichsbehälter (AGB) korrigiert. Dann wie von Hope vorgesehen die Membran rein und den Deckel drauf - fertig. 
Dann die Beläge wieder in den Sattel und diese angelegt. Kurze Proberunde auf dem Hof. 
Heute morgen dann eine größere Tour mit 57 km / 850 hm und Matsch und Schlamm 

Die Bremse tut übrigens was sie soll - bremsen! 
Und zwar mit einwandfreiem Druckpunkt


----------



## Route66 (6. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, wielange dauert denn das einbremsen? Irgendwie quietscht sie noch beim bremsen. Also eher so ein hochfrequentes Pfeiffen. Eingestellt Eingestellt eigentlich nach Hope. Sind die Standart Beläge auf Hope Floating Scheiben. Hätte hier noch die TS Power liegen



Über das Einbremsen mach Dir mal keinen Kopf. 
Wenns auf einer Testrunde vor dem Haus erst mal bremst ist es ok. Dann einfach mal eine größere Runde drehen und auf den ersten Metern mal noch ein wenig vorsichtig fahren / bremsen, dann passt das schon. 

Meine quietscht kaum noch, nur wenns mal richtig nass ist. Aber da quietschen wohl alle Bremsen


----------



## monsterlurchi (6. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, wielange dauert denn das einbremsen? Irgendwie quietscht sie noch beim bremsen. Also eher so ein hochfrequentes Pfeiffen. Eingestellt Eingestellt eigentlich nach Hope. Sind die Standart Beläge auf Hope Floating Scheiben. Hätte hier noch die TS Power liegen


Das habe ich mit den organischen Hope Belägen auch. Geht nicht weg, stört aber auch kaum. Mit den Trickstuff ist das weg.


----------



## Schattenseite (7. Januar 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> Über das Einbremsen mach Dir mal keinen Kopf.
> Wenns auf einer Testrunde vor dem Haus erst mal bremst ist es ok. Dann einfach mal eine größere Runde drehen und auf den ersten Metern mal noch ein wenig vorsichtig fahren / bremsen, dann passt das schon.
> 
> Meine quietscht kaum noch, nur wenns mal richtig nass ist. Aber da quietschen wohl alle Bremsen


Mit Galfer Belägen ist quietschen Vergangenheit im Nassen.


----------



## mmo2 (7. Januar 2022)

Schattenseite, welche genau von Galfer? Die Grünen? Oder hast du mir eine Bezeichnung?
Meinst du den grünen Pro oder den roten Advanced?


----------



## Diddo (7. Januar 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Mit Galfer Belägen ist quietschen Vergangenheit im Nassen.


Die Hope-Beläge sind doch von Galfer?


----------



## mmo2 (7. Januar 2022)

*Er meint bestimmt diese hier*
*Galfer Pro G1554T Disc Bremsbelag - FD466 | Hope V4 / Trickstuff Maxima
Meine original mitgelieferten stand auch überall drauf Hope by Galfer*​


----------



## mmo2 (7. Januar 2022)

Hätte mal eine andere Frage, welche Scheiben fahrt ihr an der Hope T3V4 so? Die vented soll sich ja nicht lohnen. Aber wie siehts mit Trickstuff oder Galfer aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 16310 (7. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine andere Frage, welche Scheiben fahrt ihr an der Hope T3V4 so? Die vented soll sich ja nicht lohnen. Aber wie siehts mit Trickstuff oder Galfer aus?


Ich fahre die vented. 

Hat auch mit 120 kg Systemgewicht drei Tage am Stück X-Line anstandslos mitgemacht.

Kommt halt drauf an was du vor hast.
Fahre V4 / E4 am Freerider. 
Hinten würde es bei mir wahrscheinlich auch 'ne X2 tun. 😅


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine andere Frage, welche Scheiben fahrt ihr an der Hope T3V4 so? Die vented soll sich ja nicht lohnen. Aber wie siehts mit Trickstuff oder Galfer aus?


Hatte mal die Vented, mir war sie zu agro. Der Druckpunkt war mir trotz Verstellung zu früh und zu hart.
Bei ähnlichem Systemgewicht wie mein Vorredner fahre ich vorne 225er und hinten 203er Floating.
Vorne lila Beläge, hinten was da ist. Dosierbarkeit und Power sind für mich perfekt. 
Bin trotzdem auf die Tech4 gespannt


----------



## mmo2 (7. Januar 2022)

Fahre das Tyee, auch mit ca 100kg. Parks und Saalbach. Bis jetzt fahr ich die normalen Floating, aber mit 1,8mm sind die schon recht dünn


----------



## ma1208 (7. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre mit Trickstuff Power Belägen die Trickstuff Dächle HD am Fully, die Magura Storm HC am Hartail. Beides super. Die Floating habe ich auch noch da liegen, die fand ich irgendwie nicht so passend mit den TS Power.


----------



## Schattenseite (7. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Schattenseite, welche genau von Galfer? Die Grünen? Oder hast du mir eine Bezeichnung?
> Meinst du den grünen Pro oder den roten Advanced?


Die grünen Pro.Die Roten hat mein Kumpel sind finde ich noch besser gleiche Bremse.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,
Gibt es denn seitens Hope nun schon Infos zur Tech 4 außer den wenigen bekannten? 
Oder Liefertermine? Bin kurz davor mir eine zu bestellen 😀
Werden Infos hier weiter geführt oder macht es Sinn das Ganze in nem eigenen thread auszulagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Januar 2022)

Bei mir könnte es auch die Tech 4 V4 werden, LZ 7 Wochen alle Farben wurde mir gesagt.

Scheiben, mal schauen, gibts da Empfehlungen (203mm)? Ich tendiere zu TRP R1.🤔

Beläge würde ich Galfer grün (v)/lila (h) nehmen, bin hier überzeugt, Verschleiß besser als TS Power, Bremskraft ebenbürtig.


----------



## mmo2 (8. Januar 2022)

Also die Bilder, die man bis jetzt sehen konnte, vom T4 Geber, gefielen mir nicht. Da bleib ich lieber bei der T3


----------



## Schattenseite (8. Januar 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Gibt es denn seitens Hope nun schon Infos zur Tech 4 außer den wenigen bekannten?
> Oder Liefertermine? Bin kurz davor mir eine zu bestellen 😀
> Werden Infos hier weiter geführt oder macht es Sinn das Ganze in nem eigenen thread auszulagern?


Bestell doch einfach,kurze Rede kurzer Sinn. Bekommen eh nur 10Stück pro Händler,zumindest mein Hope Händler mehr konnte er nicht ordern.


----------



## mmo2 (9. Januar 2022)

Hab eben die mitgelieferten Bremsbeläge von der T3V4 in den Bikemarkt gesetzt.
Satz Sintered(Gold) und Satz eBike(Lila)


----------



## Schattenseite (9. Januar 2022)

So langsam gefällt sie mir😋 immer besser von der Optik her.


----------



## mmo2 (9. Januar 2022)

Mal sehen was nachher mal der Preis ist. Wenn, dann eh nur die Geber


----------



## alteoma301 (9. Januar 2022)

preisliste ist doch schon online. Daran kann man dann in etwa die Straßenpreise ableiten, wenn man den aktuellen Tech 3 Strassenpreis mit dem Listenpreis vergleicht.


			https://hopefrance.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/HOPE.Tarif-2022.pdf


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Januar 2022)

Ich habe heute mal die Galfer Pro (grün) beläge in die V4 gepackt. Wahnsinn! Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Zum verschleiß kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2022)

Galfer grün sind geile Beläge, sag ich schon lange.
Kommen bei mir vorne auch bei der T4V4 (wieder) drupp.
Hinten erstmal die Hope-Beläge versuchen.


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Januar 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Galfer grün sind geile Beläge, sag ich schon lange.
> Kommen bei mir vorne auch bei der T4V4 (wieder) drupp.
> Hinten erstmal die Hope-Beläge versuchen.


Laut Galfer brauchen die auch kein einbremsen. War schon eindrucksvoll die kleine runde rumrollen im hof. Ändert sich das noch wenn die eingebremst sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2022)

Meiner Er-fahrung nach kommt da(nn) noch was.


----------



## mmo2 (15. Januar 2022)

Die liegen hier auch schon bereit, ebenso die Trickstuff. Na dann werde ich mal die Galfer testen


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Januar 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Meiner Er-fahrung nach kommt da(nn) noch was.


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Habitat84 (15. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Die liegen hier auch schon bereit, ebenso die Trickstuff. Na dann werde ich mal die Galfer testen


Hab grad kurzzeitig überlegt die bestellung für die maxima zu stornieren. Aber wartelistenplätze lassen sich bestimmt auch verticken


----------



## mmo2 (15. Januar 2022)

Gefällt mir optisch besser als die Maxima


----------



## Schattenseite (15. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir optisch besser als die Maxima


Von der Optik her ,eh das beste auf dem Markt🤝


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2022)

Habe mir eben TRP R1 DH Scheiben und 1x Galfer grün bestellt. Schade, das die Bremse noch 6 Wochen dauert. 😏


----------



## mmo2 (16. Januar 2022)

Was mir als einziges nicht ganz gefällt, ist das der Matchmaker von Hope zum AXS Controller nicht so passt. Da musste ich eine extra Schelle nutzen. Sonst steht mir der Controller zu schräg.


----------



## alteoma301 (16. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir optisch besser als die Maxima


bremskraft ist aber welten von einer maxima entfernt, oder? Vermutlich nicht mal auf Direttissima Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (16. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> bremskraft ist aber welten von einer maxima entfernt, oder? Vermutlich nicht mal auf Direttissima Niveau.


Kann ich nicht beantworten......Bin noch keine TS Bremse gefahren


----------



## Habitat84 (16. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> bremskraft ist aber welten von einer maxima entfernt, oder? Vermutlich nicht mal auf Direttissima Niveau.


 Hier mal ein vergleich. Die v4 unterste linie, maxima oberste linie.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2022)

Beste ist immer noch ✅


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein vergleich. Die v4 unterste linie, maxima oberste linie. Anhang anzeigen 1403930


Wie das Diagramm mit mehr Handkraft aussähe wäre Interessant. Außerdem ist das Hauptkriterium, dass unterschiedliche Beläge und Scheiben im Vergleich verwendet wurden. Ich fahre beispielsweise Trickstuff Power auf einer Aero, das gäbe sicherlich wieder andere Werte.


----------



## Diddo (16. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein vergleich. Die v4 unterste linie, maxima oberste linie. Anhang anzeigen 1403930



Hast du ne Quelle dazu? Sieht spannend aus, vor allem weil die Code RSC und XTR 4-Kolben fast gleichauf sind, also falls ich die beiden grauen Linien nicht verwechsle. 

Und: Wie viel Bremsmoment kann sinnvoll auf den Untergrund wirken?

@imkreisdreher Das ist doch Bremsmoment als Funktion der Fingerkraft? Und klar sind die Reibpartner ausschlaggebend aber da sollte man erst einmal nicht von der Herstellervorgabe abweichen, das ist ja wie der Hersteller die Bremsen ausgelegt hat


----------



## Habitat84 (16. Januar 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Wie das Diagramm mit mehr Handkraft aussähe wäre Interessant. Außerdem ist das Hauptkriterium, dass unterschiedliche Beläge und Scheiben im Vergleich verwendet wurden. Ich fahre beispielsweise Trickstuff Power auf einer Aero, das gäbe sicherlich wieder andere Werte.


Stimme zu. Das diagramm zeigt wohl den auslieferungszustand. Also alles out of the box. Einen test mit identischen belägen und scheiben würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (16. Januar 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle dazu? Sieht spannend aus, vor allem weil die Code RSC und XTR 4-Kolben fast gleichauf sind, also falls ich die beiden grauen Linien nicht verwechsle.
> 
> Und: Wie viel Bremsmoment kann sinnvoll auf den Untergrund wirken?
> 
> @imkreisdreher Das ist doch Bremsmoment als Funktion der Fingerkraft? Und klar sind die Reibpartner ausschlaggebend aber da sollte man erst einmal nicht von der Herstellervorgabe abweichen, das ist ja wie der Hersteller die Bremsen ausgelegt hat



Das diagramm stammt aus einem vergleichstest irgendeiner bravo. Da ich aber nicht drauf gekommen bin welche das war hab ich es mal direkt von trickstuff genommen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Das diagramm stammt aus einem vergleichstest irgendeiner bravo. Da ich aber nicht drauf gekommen bin welche das war hab ich es mal direkt von trickstuff genommen.


war das nicht ein "interner" Vergleich von Trickstuff?


----------



## Habitat84 (16. Januar 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> war das nicht ein "interner" Vergleich von Trickstuff?


Soweit ich mich erinnere war das ein test von ner zeitschrift die den prüfstand von ts genutzt haben. Ich übernehme aber keine verantwortung für die richtigkeit


----------



## Habitat84 (16. Januar 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> war das nicht ein "interner" Vergleich von Trickstuff?


Hab grad nochmal gesucht, ich glaube du hast recht


----------



## chris12 (16. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> bremskraft ist aber welten von einer maxima entfernt, oder? Vermutlich nicht mal auf Direttissima Niveau.


Mal abwarten was die neue tech 4 v4 leisten wird. Ich habe ja noch etwas hoffnung


----------



## Schattenseite (16. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> bremskraft ist aber welten von einer maxima entfernt, oder? Vermutlich nicht mal auf Direttissima Niveau.


Sorry .Das weiss doch mittlerweile jeder.Hier geht's doch um ein Hope Forum und jeder der Hope fährt weiss welche Vor oder Nachteile sie hat. Trikstuff ist doch ein anderes Thema und hat auch dem entsprechend ein Forum.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. Januar 2022)

Gerade auf der Hope FB Seite gesehen.
Ist das ein Tech4 Geber mit Tech 3 Hebel?
Würde doch gar keinen Sinn wenn das mehr an Power nur durch den Hebel kommt








						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## alteoma301 (17. Januar 2022)

ist ein 4er. Naja, wenn der Hebel anders übersetzt ist oder eine andere Weg/Kraft Kurve besitzt kann das durchaus etwas an der Power bzw Modulation ausmachen. Die Pressemeldung, dass der neue Ausgleichsbehälter die Bremskraft erhöhen würde ist vermutlich aber eher mist.


----------



## Habitat84 (17. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Die Pressemeldung, dass der neue Ausgleichsbehälter die Bremskraft erhöhen würde ist vermutlich aber eher mist.


Defintiv



alteoma301 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Hebel anders übersetzt ist oder eine andere Weg/Kraft Kurve besitzt kann das durchaus etwas an der Power bzw Modulation ausmachen.


 Es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten die sich auch miteinander kombinieren lassen. Geberkolben durchmesseer, hebellänge und wie du schon sagtest über die mechanische übersetzung des hebels. 
Ich bin gespannt wie die plus30% am ende gelöst wurden.


----------



## mmo2 (17. Januar 2022)

Bin gespannt ob man die Geber auch einzeln bekommt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (17. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob man die Geber auch einzeln bekommt.....


Warum? Die Tech, Tech Evo und Tech 3 gab/gibt es komplett aufgebaut als Ersatzteil zu bestellen und komplett in Teilen. Bei Hope ist das eine Erwartungshaltung.


----------



## DAKAY (17. Januar 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Hope FB Seite gesehen.
> Ist das ein Tech4 Geber mit Tech 3 Hebel?
> Würde doch gar keinen Sinn wenn das mehr an Power nur durch den Hebel kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 1404307
> ...


Jetzt wird die Tech4 für mich auch interessant, ich kann mich mit dem neuen Hebel nicht wirklich anfreunden


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2022)

Details Revealed for Hope's New Tech 4 Levers - Pinkbike
					

Hope's new brakes are set for a spring 2022 release.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2022)

Müssen sie nur noch kommen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Müssen sie nur noch kommen...


Ich bin versorgt, verfolge das aber mit. Bin gespannt, was ihr zu der Bremse sagt.


----------



## alteoma301 (18. Januar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich bin versorgt, verfolge das aber mit. Bin gespannt, was ihr zu der Bremse sagt.


hast du schon eine?


----------



## r6bby (18. Januar 2022)

Ich finde es bei der Tech3 e4 sehr gut dass diese so gut dosierbar ist. 
Hoffentlich bleibt es bei den Tech 4 erhalten


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> hast du schon eine?


Nein. DRT und eine MXA bestellt.


----------



## r6bby (18. Januar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Nein. DRT und eine MXA bestellt.


Wie ist die Lieferzeit, interessant finde ich es aber habe keine Lust gefühlt ein ganzes Jahr zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (18. Januar 2022)

Ich hab heute bei evocycles die Tech4 V4 bestellt, dort wird März als Beginn der Auslieferung angegeben.


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich hab heute bei evocycles die Tech4 V4 bestellt, dort wird März als Beginn der Auslieferung angegeben.


Da wissen die wohl schon mehr als hope


----------



## baumannma (18. Januar 2022)

hat jemand erfahrung der jetzigen E4 oder V4 geg. einer Trp dh evo? Dosierbarkeit und power passt mir bei der Trp, aber die hope ist schon ein schickes ding!


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (18. Januar 2022)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Da wissen die wohl schon mehr als hope


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1405357


Release war auf März datiert, momentan gibt hope die Lieferzeit im Händlershop mit "tbc" an


----------



## hemi (19. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich hab heute bei evocycles die Tech4 V4 bestellt, dort wird März als Beginn der Auslieferung angegeben.


Was ist mit deiner bestellten Trickstuff passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

hemi schrieb:


> Was ist mit deiner bestellten Trickstuff passiert?


Die hat jetzt Imun


----------



## hemi (19. Januar 2022)

Ich komme nicht mehr hinterher 🤦🏽‍♂️😂


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

hemi schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mehr hinterher 🤦🏽‍♂️😂


Die schwarze DRT hat mich einfach optisch nicht so sehr umgehauen, dass es mir den Preis wert gewesen ist. Vielleicht wäre das bei einer in Raw/silber anders gewesen. Viel besser bremsen als meine Dominion tut sie eh nicht.
Die Hope hab ich jetzt im passenden Design bestellt


----------



## mmo2 (19. Januar 2022)

Glaub ich werde mir, sobald Lieferbar, die Geber bestellen. Genau in der Farbkombi. Schade nur, das es nur den Deckel in div. Farben gibt, die Geber aber nur Black oder Silver....Mal sehen wie es dann im März aussieht


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Die schwarze DRT hat mich einfach optisch nicht so sehr umgehauen, dass es mir den Preis wert gewesen ist. Vielleicht wäre das bei einer in Raw/silber anders gewesen. Viel besser bremsen als meine Dominion tut sie eh nicht.
> Die Hope hab ich jetzt im passenden Design bestellt


genau die gleiche hab ich auch geordert


----------



## LooseScrew (19. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1405357


Habe auch bei Evo vorbestellt...letztes Jahr, als noch Mitte Januar als Lieferdatum angegeben war.
Vor paar Tagen hat er mir dann geschrieben, dass er mir Bescheid gibt, sobald er ein genaues Lieferdatum von Hope erfährt.

Denke, keiner kann dir momentan ganz genau sagen, wann Hope ausliefern will.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Januar 2022)

Hope sagt selber Frühjahr, vermutlich werden eh erst die Vorstellungen abgearbeitet bevor der Rest versorgt wird


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Habe auch bei Evo vorbestellt...letztes Jahr, als noch Mitte Januar als Lieferdatum angegeben war.
> Vor paar Tagen hat er mir dann geschrieben, dass er mir Bescheid gibt, sobald er ein genaues Lieferdatum von Hope erfährt.
> 
> Denke, keiner kann dir momentan ganz genau sagen, wann Hope ausliefern will.


Ich bin auch gespannt. Ich hab das Set mit Scheiben und Adaptern bestellt, aber ich hab ja eine funktionierende Bremse und schneller als bei TS wird es allemal gehen


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt. Ich hab das Set mit Scheiben und Adaptern bestellt, aber ich hab ja eine funktionierende Bremse und schneller als bei TS wird es allemal gehen


Was ja keine Kunst ist


----------



## LooseScrew (19. Januar 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> vermutlich werden eh erst die Vorstellungen abgearbeitet bevor der Rest versorgt wird





Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> schneller als bei TS wird es allemal gehen



Das denke ich beides auch🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (19. Januar 2022)

Hab den Shop mal angeschrieben wegen den Hebeln.....
Hi Peter
Thanks for the email
We haven’t had any information from Hope about the lever only option .
Hope are only letting shops have 10 sets of brakes a month to start with so I am guessing the lever option will be later in the year .
Thanks

Kev


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hope are only letting shops have 10 sets of brakes a month to start with


Vielleicht geht´s bei mir dann doch nicht schneller als bei TS.


----------



## LooseScrew (19. Januar 2022)

Ich denke nicht, dass du bis/über 1,5 Jahre warten wirst (die 24Std. aktualisier Aktionen bei Bike24 mal aussen vor)

Das mit den 10 Sets in England, bzw. 5 Sets für deutsche Händler war aber schon von Anfang an bekannt.
Ich würde mich jetzt nicht bekloppt machen, mit der Vorbestellung biste schonmal auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Ich würde mich jetzt nicht bekloppt machen, mit der Vorbestellung biste schonmal auf der sicheren Seite.


Ich warte einfach ab, eine schönere Bremse, bzw. eine die besser zu meinem Rad passt, gibt es eh nicht


----------



## LooseScrew (19. Januar 2022)

Habe mir gerade mal dein Bike angesehen, wenn es für das BdW aus deinem Profil werden soll (sehr schönes Teilchen übrigens).
Stimmt, passt so wie die besagte Faust aufs Auge, würd ich mal sagen...oder halt ne Maxima von der Farbkombi her 😂

Da wir gerade bei TS waren:
Hatte auch erst an ne DRT gedacht, aber nööö, danke.
Nicht wegen der Kohle...dieses ganze drumherum, mit dieser vermeintlichen Exklusivität usw. ...ist nicht meine Welt.
Außerdem gibt's die nur (noch) in Schwarz, bzw. Silber. Da hatte ich selbst bei meinen Plastikbremsen noch mehr kreativen Spielraum🙈
Ist aber nur meine Meinung...sind sicher richtig gute Bremsen.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon tierisch auf die Tech4.

Was ich etwas komisch finde, dass es erst hieß, die Bremszangen würden gleich bleiben. Nun habe ich aber bei Pinkbike in den Kommentaren folgendes gelesen:

calipers will be different, I have e-mailed them this morning:

"Hi Nick

Slight caliper changes, we will be releasing more info soon"

Man darf wirklich auf die offizielle Vorstellung seitens Hope gespannt sein.

Aber ausser dem Leitungsanschluss in farbig wird es wohl keine so grosse Änderung geben, oder?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal dein Bike angesehen, wenn es für das BdW aus deinem Profil werden soll (sehr schönes Teilchen übrigens).
> Stimmt, passt so wie die besagte Faust aufs Auge, würd ich mal sagen...oder halt ne Maxima von der Farbkombi her 😂


Ja, kommt ans Dash, wobei das inzwischen leicht anders aussieht




Die Hopesattelklemme in orange kommt wieder dran, sobald die Ersatzschraube geliefert wird. Orange Tubeless Ventile liegen hier und das Ingrid Schaltwerk ist auf dem Postweg. Die Kette wird noch schwarz.
Dann reicht's aber!


----------



## mmo2 (19. Januar 2022)

Ich hab hier noch eine Nagelneue Hope Sattelklemme in Orange liegen....


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch eine Nagelneue Hope Sattelklemme in Orange liegen....


Die Klemme hab ich auch, aber meine Schraube ist gebrochen. Warte nun seit 2 Monaten auf die Ersatzschraube(n).


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2022)

Ich geile mich derweil an den Scheiben für die T4V4 auf, die heute eingetroffen sind.



Mässif Mädäll 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemi (19. Januar 2022)

Welche ist das?
Schaut Interessant aus...

Edith sagt TRP 👍🏻


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2022)

hemi schrieb:


> Welche ist das?
> Schaut Interessant aus...


TRP R1 DH 203x2,3mm.
😌


----------



## mmo2 (19. Januar 2022)

Ist die schon jemand an der T3V4 gefahren? Will als nächstes mal die 2mm Galfer Scheiben fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2022)

Galfer Scheiben und (insbesondere die grünen) Beläge würde ich immer klar empfehlen, top Kombi.
Jetzt sollen es mal Scheiben mit (noch) mehr Fleisch sein, deshalb mal TRP (plus vorne Galfer grün).


----------



## baumannma (19. Januar 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Galfer Scheiben und (insbesondere die grünen) Beläge würde ich immer klar empfehlen, top Kombi.
> Jetzt sollen es mal Scheiben mit (noch) mehr Fleisch sein, deshalb mal TRP (plus vorne Galfer grün).


galfer grün und Trp scheibe (allerdings die 42er 2.3mm) kann ich empfehlen 👍🏻


----------



## mmo2 (20. Januar 2022)

Habt ihr mal ein Foto, wie der Reibring nach einer weile aussieht, bzw die Spuren, wo der Belag auf dem Reibring läuft. Bei der Galfer Scheibe meinte ich.....Die 1,8mm der Hope sind ja schon recht dünn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal ein Foto, wie der Reibring nach einer weile aussieht, bzw die Spuren, wo der Belag auf dem Reibring läuft. Bei der Galfer Scheibe meinte ich.....Die 1,8mm der Hope sind ja schon recht dünn....


----------



## hemi (20. Januar 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich geile mich derweil an den Scheiben für die T4V4 auf, die heute eingetroffen sind.
> Anhang anzeigen 1405891
> Mässif Mädäll 🤩


Ich hätte ja gerne eine Bremsscheibe in dem Design aber in 2 mm Stärke...
Eventuell muss ich die dicke TRP doch mal testen 🤔


----------



## mmo2 (20. Januar 2022)

Die Galfer so0lltzen in den nächsten Tagen ankommen.....Aber erst brems ich die Hope runter mit den grünen Galfer Belägen


----------



## Habitat84 (22. Januar 2022)

Habe die grünen galfer nun eingebremst denke ich. 
Verzögerung ist top
Allerdings macht sich ein hochfrequentes quitschen bemerkbar. Vorne wie auch hinten. Scheiben sind hope floating in 225 und 180mm.


----------



## mmo2 (22. Januar 2022)

Dann drückt ein Belag früher als die anderen an die Scheibe, und drückt die Scheibe leicht schräg. Hatte ich auch, da hilft nur penibelstes Einstellen der Beläge an die Scheibe.
Schau mal auf die Beläge und Scheibe wenn du Bremse ziehst. Die Scheibe darf sich nicht seitlich wegdrücken lassen...
Was mir geholfen hat, Anti Quitsch Kupferpaste Hauchdünn auf die Belagrückseite. Denke aber auch, das es mit Stabileren, dickeren Scheiben besser wird


----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Habe die grünen galfer nun eingebremst denke ich.
> Verzögerung ist top
> Allerdings macht sich ein hochfrequentes quitschen bemerkbar. Vorne wie auch hinten. Scheiben sind hope floating in 225 und 180mm.


Warte noch 12 Jahre, dann bist 50 und so schwerhörig, dass du es nicht mehr wahrnimmst 😜
Aber ernsthaft, mit 225/203 floating und lila Belägen ist Ruhe. Selbst bei Nässe.
Gerade vorne habe ich schon ein wenig Sorge, dass die Tech4 zu heftig wird.


----------



## Habitat84 (22. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Dann drückt ein Belag früher als die anderen an die Scheibe, und drückt die Scheibe leicht schräg. Hatte ich auch, da hilft nur penibelstes Einstellen der Beläge an die Scheibe.
> Schau mal auf die Beläge und Scheibe wenn du Bremse ziehst. Die Scheibe darf sich nicht seitlich wegdrücken lassen...
> Was mir geholfen hat, Anti Quitsch Kupferpaste Hauchdünn auf die Belagrückseite. Denke aber auch, das es mit Stabileren, dickeren Scheiben besser wird



Das kann ich ausschließen. An der ausrichtung liegt es nicht.


----------



## Habitat84 (22. Januar 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Warte noch 12 Jahre, dann bist 50 und so schwerhörig, dass du es nicht mehr wahrnimmst 😜
> Aber ernsthaft, mit 225/203 floating und lila Belägen ist Ruhe. Selbst bei Nässe.
> Gerade vorne habe ich schon ein wenig Sorge, dass die Tech4 zu heftig wird.



Ich habs jetzt schon mit den ohren🙈😂 

Bei nässe machen die bei mir erstaunlicherweise keinen mucks. Nur wenns trocken ist. Kenne ich sonst nur anders herum.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt schon mit den ohren🙈😂
> 
> Bei nässe machen die bei mir erstaunlicherweise keinen mucks. Nur wenns trocken ist. Kenne ich sonst nur anders herum.


Wie meine bei Trockenheit reagiert kann ich seit Monaten nicht beurteilen 😟


----------



## Habitat84 (22. Januar 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Wie meine bei Trockenheit reagiert kann ich seit Monaten nicht beurteilen 😟



Aus welcher ecke bist du denn das es da dauerhaft nass ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Aus welcher ecke bist du denn das es da dauerhaft nass ist


Wuppertal / Bergisches Land
Hier wird man auch mit Schwimmhäuten und Kiemenatmung geboren.


----------



## Habitat84 (22. Januar 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Wuppertal / Bergisches Land
> Hier wird man auch mit Schwimmhäuten und Kiemenatmung geboren.


Daher dein name?😂😂😂


----------



## Schattenseite (22. Januar 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Wuppertal / Bergisches Land
> Hier wird man auch mit Schwimmhäuten und Kiemenatmung geboren.


Der ist gut😂😂😂Aber Du hast Recht hier bei uns ist Modder ohne Ende.Denke schon mit Schrecken an Morgen wenn ich aktuell rausschaue😉


----------



## mmo2 (22. Januar 2022)

Mal auf die schnelle umgerüstet.....Die Hopescheiben kommen dann ich den Markt....
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich macht. Vorne mal mit TS 730 Power, hinten mal mit Hope Standart.
Muss auch mal Lanze brechen.......Gestern die Scheiben bei #gocycle.de bestellt, heute morgen mit der Post da.....TOP


----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. Januar 2022)

GoCycle ist wirklich top, was Geschwindigkeit und Warenbestand angeht. Speziell wenn man bedenkt, dass sie aus einem Einfamilienhaus agieren.


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Januar 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> GoCycle ist wirklich top, was Geschwindigkeit und Warenbestand angeht. Speziell wenn man bedenkt, dass sie aus einem Einfamilienhaus agieren.


Da kenne ich aber auch einen Wuppertaler der das überhaupt nicht bestätigen kann...

...aber das Wetter kann ich hier im Wuppertaler Westen mehr als bestätigen. Eigentlich seit November matschige Trails. Könnte ein Grund dafür sein, dass ich seitdem auch nicht mehr MTBen war


----------



## bananana_joe (27. Januar 2022)

Keiner meiner Händler kann mir die Tech 4 bestellen.. :/ Geht das über evocycles nun eigentlich?

Gruß Marius


----------



## Big_Jim (27. Januar 2022)

meine sind auch bestellt, wann sie kommen, irgendwann


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (27. Januar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Keiner meiner Händler kann mir die Tech 4 bestellen.. :/ Geht das über evocycles nun eigentlich?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Hier im Bikemarkt geht es bei Sm-bikes. Hab aber keine persönlichen Erfahrungen bisher mit ihm als Händler gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Hier im Bikemarkt geht es bei Sm-bikes. Hab aber keine persönlichen Erfahrungen bisher mit ihm als Händler gemacht.


Am 9.1. dort bestellt/bezahlt, mit Angabe 7 Wochen Lieferzeit, 🤭.
Ob dem dann stimbzt, na mal schauen. 🧐


----------



## bananana_joe (27. Januar 2022)

In Alzenau bei Tobsen wurde mir geholfen.


----------



## mmo2 (28. Januar 2022)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, das jemand mit der Tech3 V4 die TRP Scheiben mit 2,3mm Dicke fährt......Hat da sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (28. Januar 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, das jemand mit der Tech3 V4 die TRP Scheiben mit 2,3mm Dicke fährt......Hat da sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen?


Hast Du Sorge wg der Dicke? Das sollte kein Problem sein, da die V4 auch für die Vented (3,4mm) passt.


----------



## mmo2 (28. Januar 2022)

Nein, meine das Bremsverhalten mit den dicken Scheiben, das es passt ist klar.....


----------



## CasterTroy (7. Februar 2022)

Moin, 

mal eine Frage. Die Tech 3 V4 besser/ vorrangig, aufgrund der Dicke der Scheibe, mit der innenbelüfteten Scheibe nutzen? Also E4 mit den "normalen", V4 mit innenbelüftet? Oder wurscht?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (7. Februar 2022)

Mir wurde gesagt, das der Preis der Innenbelüfteten Scheibe in keinem Vergleich zur besseren Bremsleistung steht. Empfohlen wird meist die Dächle HD mit 2mm oder die Galfer eBike ebenso mit 2mm. Ich finde die Hope Floating mit den 1,8mm einfach zu dünn für die V4


----------



## CasterTroy (7. Februar 2022)

Danke. Der Sohnemann (möchte am neuen Radl) die Farb-Optik der Hope schon beibehalten, d.h. Hope soll es schon sein/ bleiben. Wir haben das P/L-Verhältnis auch nie gesehen, daher immer die normalen genutzt. Jetzt stellt sich halt die Frage erneut....


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Februar 2022)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage. Die Tech 3 V4 besser/ vorrangig, aufgrund der Dicke der Scheibe, mit der innenbelüfteten Scheibe nutzen? Also E4 mit den "normalen", V4 mit innenbelüftet? Oder wurscht?
> 
> Grüße


Die V4 geht mit beiden sehr gut.
Als 100kg Schleifbremser stirb auch die Floating nicht den Hitzetot.


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Februar 2022)

ich finde bei der v4 insbesondere gut, dass die Kolben unterschiedlich groß sind und so die Flächenpressung gleichmäßiger ist


----------



## Route66 (7. Februar 2022)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage. Die Tech 3 V4 besser/ vorrangig, aufgrund der Dicke der Scheibe, mit der innenbelüfteten Scheibe nutzen? Also E4 mit den "normalen", V4 mit innenbelüftet? Oder wurscht?
> 
> Grüße



Die innenbelüftete Scheibe bringt halt die Wärme besser weg. Von der reinen Bremsleistung sollte es da keinen Unterschied geben. 

Soweit ich weiss kann die Innenbelüftete aber nur mit der V4 verwendet werden, die E4 geht nur mit der normalen Scheibe. 
Die Vented Disk hat im Neuzustand eine Dicke von 3,4 mm und das muss ja erst mal in den Sattel rein passen


----------



## Route66 (7. Februar 2022)

scheint tatsächlich so zu sein,
bei R2 steht das auch so in der Beschreibung: 



> Hinweis: nicht kompatibel mit herkömmlichen Bremssätteln, passt ausschließlich zur Hope Tech 3 V4!


----------



## bummel42 (7. Februar 2022)

Es ist so.
Vented nur in Vx-Bremsen (V2 oder V4).


----------



## CasterTroy (7. Februar 2022)

Danke Euch! Als Bremse haben wir ja die V4 (hätte ich oben schreiben sollen!), daher stellte sich die Frage ob innenbelüftet oder nicht, bzw. ob "besser" mit Vented oder nicht.

Höre aber raus, beide verrichten Ihren Dienst....bei 40kg lebendgewicht sicher mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Februar 2022)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Danke Euch! Als Bremse haben wir ja die V4 (hätte ich oben schreiben sollen!), daher stellte sich die Frage ob innenbelüftet oder nicht, bzw. ob "besser" mit Vented oder nicht.
> 
> Höre aber raus, beide verrichten Ihren Dienst....bei 40kg lebendgewicht sicher mehr als ausreichend.


ich werfe da mal die Aero mit TS Power Belägen in die Auswahl


----------



## senkaeugen (7. Februar 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ich werfe da mal die Aero mit TS Power Belägen in die Auswahl


Durch den filigranen Spider neigt sie leider zum Singen und Verziehen 😪 
Für den Preis lieber zwei TRP R1 2.3 ☝️️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Februar 2022)

Ich fahre Floating und SAW 1,8mm an eigentlich allen Bikes...vom Gravel über XC, Enduro bis zum Bullitt. Mit X2, M4, E4, V4. Ich bin sowohl mit der Bremsleistung, Haltbarkeit/Verschleiss und Standfestigkeit zufrieden. Bei 76 kg naggisch. Zudem scheint ja hier die Optik wichtig zu sein...und da ist ein farblich passender Spider imho ein Träumchen...


----------



## BeetCake (8. Februar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Hier im Bikemarkt geht es bei Sm-bikes. Hab aber keine persönlichen Erfahrungen bisher mit ihm als Händler gemacht.


Wir haben bei dem Shop bisher zwei Sets Tech3 V4 gekauft. Beide male absolut in Ordnung. Beim zweiten mal war grade die akute Lieferproblematik am Start. Es gab also knapp 2 Monate Wartezeit. Emails wurden immer schnell beantwortet. Preise waren absolut top.
Das war allerdings direkt über seine Seite, nicht über den Bikemarkt.


----------



## bananana_joe (22. Februar 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CaQHD9LIdSI/?utm_medium=copy_link
		


Der Hebel schaut anders aus. Filigraner und mehr gerundet als bei den bisherigen Fotos.

Oder täuscht das?


----------



## mmo2 (22. Februar 2022)

Ich warte mal, bis es die Griffe bzw kpl Hebel einzeln gibt. Meine V4 Sättel bleiben dran.


----------



## Big_Jim (25. Februar 2022)

Hat schon jemand Infos wann die neuen Bremsen den kommen?


----------



## Osti (25. Februar 2022)

laut Händler Ende März


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CaQHD9LIdSI/?utm_medium=copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich bei Joe Barnes auch schon gedacht:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CY4mKk_I_wr/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (27. Februar 2022)

Servus zusammen, hab grad mein e4 Sattel durch ein v4 Sattel ersetzt und es scheint das die Dichtung schon kaputt ist 😬 der v4 Sattel ist neu. Kolben mit Bremsflüssigkeit oder Druckluft rauspumpen?
Weiß jemand noch das Flüssigkeitsvolumen vom e4 bzw v4 Sattel? Nur interessehalber 😉

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Osti (27. Februar 2022)

Der Hebel sieht doch gar nicht so verkehrt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (27. Februar 2022)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, hab grad mein e4 Sattel durch ein v4 Sattel ersetzt und es scheint das die Dichtung schon kaputt ist 😬 der v4 Sattel ist neu. Kolben mit Bremsflüssigkeit oder Druckluft rauspumpen?
> Weiß jemand noch das Flüssigkeitsvolumen vom e4 bzw v4 Sattel? Nur interessehalber 😉
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Chris


Am besten hydraulisch (jedenfalls auf der Seite ohne Bore Caps. 
Sonst Druckluft.


----------



## sluette (27. Februar 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1428443
> Der Hebel sieht doch gar nicht so verkehrt aus.








Bei ca. 3:38 sagt er das der Hebel speziell für ihn ist. Bin gespannt ob man den kaufen kann…


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Februar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CaQHD9LIdSI/?utm_medium=copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne hier das neue Team bike von Hope.
Verdammt hatte vergessen meinen Post abzusetzen. Wo hast du das Video gesehen?

——————
Der Hebel hat sieht richtig gut aus. Meine letzten Bedenken sind aus der Welt 😬
Nun hoffe ich das meine Bremse bald mal kommt 


			https://www.instagram.com/p/CaenPd_oIYr/?utm_medium=share_sheet


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Februar 2022)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, hab grad mein e4 Sattel durch ein v4 Sattel ersetzt und es scheint das die Dichtung schon kaputt ist 😬 der v4 Sattel ist neu. Kolben mit Bremsflüssigkeit oder Druckluft rauspumpen?
> Weiß jemand noch das Flüssigkeitsvolumen vom e4 bzw v4 Sattel? Nur interessehalber 😉
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Chris


und warum denkst du, dass die Dichtung kaputt ist?


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (27. Februar 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> und warum denkst du, dass die Dichtung kaputt ist?


Habs schon ausgebaut, wie gesagt neuer Bremssattel. Das hatte ich noch nie bei Hope und es ist meine 5te Bremse von ihnen  😃


----------



## xMARTINx (1. März 2022)

Hope Announces New Tech 4 Brakes - Pinkbike
					

The new lever is said to increase braking power by 30% compared to the previous version.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big_Jim (1. März 2022)

Ah und heir werden die Bremsbelagfarben erklärt


			https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/file/1/Default/documents/HopeBrakePadUsageGuide.pdf


----------



## Osti (1. März 2022)

Hebel scheint in der Tat der gerade(ere) zu sein... naja, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Big_Jim (1. März 2022)

ja wenn es noch andere Hebel gibt generiert das Umsatz


----------



## xMARTINx (1. März 2022)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> ja wenn es noch andere Hebel gibt generiert das Umsatz


Hope ist ja nicht Magura


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. März 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hope ist ja nicht Magura


Da wird es schon jemanden geben, der sich dann an seine CNC setzt und die kürzeren Hebel fräst, die alle dann haben wollen, weil die langen hässlich sind. Statt 9.5 und längerem Hebel hätte man doch auf 9mm Piston und kürzerem Hebel gehen können aber das ist nur meine amateurhafte Sichtweise.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. März 2022)

Ja das stimmt schon, aber abwarten was sie können.

Immerhin haben sie jetzt schon mehr neue Bremsen selber produziert als trickstuff in ner ganzen Saison bauen lässt 🤣


----------



## sluette (1. März 2022)

demnächst hier jeder:
Auf den ersten Bildern sahen die neuen Hebel ja echt voll häßlich und voll lang aus. Die liegen aber super in Hand, bester Hebel! 

ich schwöre...


----------



## Route66 (1. März 2022)

Das ist doch auch mal interessant: 


> Calliper updates
> 
> Meanwhile, Hope's four-piston E4 and V4 callipers have been updated to house hybrid pistons, made of stainless steel with a phenolic insert, rather than being entirely made of phenolic resin (a much softer material). According to Hope, this "allows for smoother movement and less maintenance, while still being able to manage high temperatures without heat transfer during extreme use." For what it's worth, the SRAM Guide Ultimate used metallic pistons, and in my experience, they were far smoother and more consistent than the standard Guide RSC of the time.



Gibt also neue Kolben für die Caliper. 
Wenn die Durchmesser gleich bleiben kann man die ja auch mal einfach übernehmen 🧐


----------



## Mircwidu (1. März 2022)

Was ich immer noch nicht finde passen die alten ispec Adapter der tech 3?


----------



## Habitat84 (1. März 2022)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> Ah und heir werden die Bremsbelagfarben erklärt
> 
> 
> https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/file/1/Default/documents/HopeBrakePadUsageGuide.pdf


Sieht mir ja ganz nach galfer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. März 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Sieht mir ja ganz nach galfer aus.


Ist es doch auch. Die haben schon immer die Beläge von Galfer verbaut.


----------



## sluette (2. März 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Was ich immer noch nicht finde passen die alten ispec Adapter der tech 3?








Der Schlitz in der Schelle sieht ähnlich aus, aber ob's passt???


----------



## Mircwidu (2. März 2022)

@sluette Danke. Ist das Bild von dir selbst? Hast du schon eine Tech4?


----------



## sluette (2. März 2022)

@XC01_Biker Leider nein, ich bin auch heiß wie Frittenfett auf die Bremse.

Das Bild findest du hier: 








						Spotted: Hope Bikes High Pivot Prototype Enduro Bike + New Hope Tech 4 Levers?
					

Looks like Hope Tech has been busy! Is this the successor to the popular HB.160? Plus the next generation of Hope brakes?




					bikerumor.com


----------



## FreerideMonkey (2. März 2022)

Moin zusammen. Ich habe mir eine V4 mit Stahlflex geholt. Hab ein SC 5010 aus 2021. Weiß jemand ob die Stahlflex mit den Zugführungen vom Santa kompatibel sind. Ich gehe davon aus, aber mir hat jetzt wer ein Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass das nicht passen könnte Hilfe


----------



## mmo2 (2. März 2022)

Die Stahlflex hat 5mm, sollte also in herkömmliche Halterungen passen.....


----------



## Rad-ab (2. März 2022)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich habe mir eine V4 mit Stahlflex geholt. Hab ein SC 5010 aus 2021. Weiß jemand ob die Stahlflex mit den Zugführungen vom Santa kompatibel sind. Ich gehe davon aus, aber mir hat jetzt wer ein Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass das nicht passen könnte Hilfe


Der Floh kommt vermutlich daher, dass die Leitungen früher 6mm hatten.
Die "Neuen" (seid einigen Jahren) haben wie mmo2 schon schrieb 5mm.


----------



## Schattenseite (2. März 2022)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich habe mir eine V4 mit Stahlflex geholt. Hab ein SC 5010 aus 2021. Weiß jemand ob die Stahlflex mit den Zugführungen vom Santa kompatibel sind. Ich gehe davon aus, aber mir hat jetzt wer ein Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass das nicht passen könnte Hilfe


Passt,sogar mit den dickeren Goodrige Leitungen


----------



## Big_Jim (3. März 2022)

wo ich gerade die Goodridge Leitungen sehe, haben die andere Fitings wie die der Hope Stahlflexleitungen? Gibte es irgend etwas was bei den Goodridgeleitungen beachtet werden muss?
die dunklen Leitungen machen schon was her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (3. März 2022)

Gibt für die Goodridge diverse Fittinge zum auswählen......


----------



## sluette (3. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Gibt für die Goodridge diverse Fittinge zum auswählen......


Ist richtig, aber es gibt nur einen Typ für Hope in Edelstahl oder Alu. 


Big_Jim schrieb:


> wo ich gerade die Goodridge Leitungen sehe, haben die andere Fitings wie die der Hope Stahlflexleitungen? Gibte es irgend etwas was bei den Goodridgeleitungen beachtet werden muss?
> die dunklen Leitungen machen schon was her


Ja, die Goodridge Fittings haben ein komplett anderes Design und kommen zb ohne die Oliven aus. Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Hope Stahlflexleitung eh von Goodridge kommt. Aber wenn man Hope und Goodridge vergleicht, ist der Kunststoffmantel der Hope etwas dicker.


----------



## mmo2 (3. März 2022)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie weit die Kolben ausrückbar sind? Grund...ich möchte sie gerne etwas mobiler machen mit Bremskolbenpaste für DOT. bei mir hängt immer ein innerer Kolben. Nicht das ich sie aus der Dichtung rausdrücke.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (3. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie weit die Kolben ausrückbar sind? Grund...ich möchte sie gerne etwas mobiler machen mit Bremskolbenpaste für DOT. bei mir hängt immer ein innerer Kolben. Nicht das ich sie aus der Dichtung rausdrü


Kolben sind 10mm dick. Drück sie nach Gefühl raus so 5-7mm


----------



## sluette (3. März 2022)

Ich würde sie ja absichtlich raus drücken damit man die Dichtungen ordentlich mit der Paste einschmieren kann…


----------



## mmo2 (3. März 2022)

Das will ich eben vermeiden, um das ganze System neu zu entlüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (4. März 2022)

Der Tipp von @Baywaldbrenner ist der einfachste und reicht im Allgemeinen völlig aus.


----------



## sluette (4. März 2022)

*VORSICHT! Jetzt kommt Rocket Science!* 

Ich mal zwei gut aufgelöste Bilder vom T3 und T4 Hebel genommen und sie anhand gleicher Merkmale ins gleiche Verhältnis gesetzt. Am Besten bietet sich da (meiner Meinung) der Edelstahl Fitting von der Leitung an, denn ich gehe mal davon aus das er 100% identisch ist. 




Wenn man nun die Längen der Hebel (vom Drehpunkt bis Ende) ins Verhältnis setzt und mit der reellen Länge des T3 rechnet (was bei meinem so ca genau 83mm sind) dann dürfte der T4 Hebel so ca. genau 90mm lang sein. 
Mal sehen wie richtig ich liege wenn er denn mal hier ankommt.


----------



## Osti (4. März 2022)

ja, erst mal muss das Teil da sein. Bevor ich mich ans Kürzen der Leitungen mache, werde ich erst mal die Ergonomie checken... Wobei ich da bei Hope bisher nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. März 2022)

Ich bin mir noch sehr unsicher wie ich die Deckel montieren soll.
Dass ich das "Hope" lesen kann, oder der den ich umfahre??
Dieses Problem hatte ich weder mit Tech Evo noch mit Tech 3.


----------



## bummel42 (4. März 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Was ich immer noch nicht finde passen die alten ispec Adapter der tech 3?


Nein, es wird Tech4 Matchmaker geben.


----------



## Mircwidu (4. März 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Nein, es wird Tech4 Matchmaker geben.


Och nö. also kann ich die Tech3 zurück senden?
Hast du schon eine Info wann es die geben wird?


----------



## bummel42 (4. März 2022)

Also, Tech3 wird nicht an Tech4 passen. 
Ich bekomme die Adapter mit zur Bremse, gehe also davon aus das sie ab Verkaufsstart zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Mircwidu (4. März 2022)

ja ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf die Nachricht das meine Bremse da ist. Leider finde ich absolut nix zu den Adaptern. Hast du vielleicht eine Bezeichnung von Hope?


----------



## bummel42 (5. März 2022)

Nein, sorry. 
Ich hatte direkt mit denen gesprochen und wir haben nicht über Bezeichnungen oder ähnliches gesprochen.


----------



## Schattenseite (5. März 2022)

Diese Woche war nicht nur die Markteinführung des Tech 4. Auch unsere Bremssättel wurden aktualisiert.

Beide 4-Kolben-Bremssättel haben jetzt Edelstahlkolben im Hybrid-Stil mit Phenoleinsätzen.
Dies ermöglicht eine reibungslosere Bewegung und weniger Wartung, während gleichzeitig hohe Temperaturen ohne Wärmeübertragung bewältigt werden können.

Schließlich werden die Tech 4 mit neuen Racing-Compound-Pads geliefert, die so konzipiert sind, dass sie direkt nach dem Auspacken eine beeindruckende Leistung bieten.

#Hopetech #Ukmade Das hört sich ja Mal gut an.Evt.kann man ja seine alte Bremse mit Edelstahl Kolben nachrüsten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (5. März 2022)

Das wäre genial


----------



## mmo2 (5. März 2022)

Oder doch kpl Set T3V4 verkaufen und auf T4V4 gehen, sobald die ersten Erfahrungen online sind.


----------



## mmo2 (6. März 2022)

Hallo, gibt es eigentlich ein Video, wo gezeigt wird, wie man die Kolben beim V4 Sattel tauscht, bzw in welcher Reihenfolge man vorgeht, und danach wieder zusammenbaut. Reicht dann eigentlich ein normales Entlüften mit Trichter? Oder gibt es was zu beachten beim zusammen bauen?

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## bummel42 (6. März 2022)

Erst die Kolben auf der Seite ohne Bore Caps rausdrücken, danach die Borecap Seite. 
Wenn das nicht klappt, hilft Druckluft. 
Zusammenbau in der selben Reihenfolge. 

Entlüften über Trichter reicht. 
Ich hänge meine Bremse nach einer solche Komplettdemontage nach dem ersten entlüften über Nacht am Hebel auf. 
Sprich: Hebel oben, Sattel unten. 
Dann können über Nacht ggf. vorhandene Luftblasen aus dem Sattel aufsteigen. 
Dies muss nicht notwendig sein, ich bekomme damit aber immer gute Ergebnisse hin.


----------



## mmo2 (6. März 2022)

Ok, die neuen Quadringe kann ich ja mit Bremskolbenpaste einschmieren, so das sie geschmeidig sind, oder reicht hier nur das DOT?
Ich hab auf den Entlüftungsdeckel am Hebel, eine Spritze angesetzt, und daran gezogen, so das im System ein Vakuum entsteht, dadurch kommen vorhandene Luftblasen sehr schnell hoch in den Hebel.


----------



## Route66 (6. März 2022)

Hi, 
ich hatte da ziemlich Probleme die Luft wirklich raus zu bekommen nachdem ich die Kolben & Quadringe gewechselt hatte. Und ich hatte alles in DOT eingeweicht damit nichts trocken eingebaut wird. 
Ich hab dann die Sättel senkrecht aufgehängt, also den Entlüftungsnippel nach oben. Dann die Kolben etwas rausgepumpt, Entlüftungsnippel leicht geöffnet und dann erst die unteren Kolben reingedrückt und danach die oberen. Das hats gebracht. Nur so kann evtl. eingeschlossene  Luft hinter den Kolben nach oben über die Bohrungen weg.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (11. März 2022)

Frohe Kunde:
Mein Dealer berichtet von einer Versandbenachrichtigung der T4 V4.
Was aber trotzdem noch etwas dauern wird.
Von England nach Holland zum Frosch


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte da ziemlich Probleme die Luft wirklich raus zu bekommen nachdem ich die Kolben & Quadringe gewechselt hatte. Und ich hatte alles in DOT eingeweicht damit nichts trocken eingebaut wird.
> Ich hab dann die Sättel senkrecht aufgehängt, also den Entlüftungsnippel nach oben. Dann die Kolben etwas rausgepumpt, Entlüftungsnippel leicht geöffnet und dann erst die unteren Kolben reingedrückt und danach die oberen. Das hats gebracht. Nur so kann evtl. eingeschlossene  Luft hinter den Kolben nach oben über die Bohrungen weg.


Komisch. Mit Mineralöl hat es super funktioniert und ich habe trocken eingebaut.


----------



## mmo2 (11. März 2022)

Mineralöl bei der Hope?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (11. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Mineralöl bei der Hope?


Bei der RX4 so Bestellbar direkt von Hope
Oder Umbau mit shimano Hebeln


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2022)

Scheiben für die neue V4 wären schonmal da


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Mineralöl bei der Hope?


Ja. Es gibt Dichtungen für die V4 für Mineralöl. @Symion


----------



## Osti (18. März 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Scheiben für die neue V4 wären schonmal da


schön, dass sie die alten Blitze wieder aufgenommen haben!
hast Du ne Ahnung wie dick und schwer die Scheiben sind?

hoffe, dass die Bremsen auch bald mal kommen....


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> schön, dass sie die alten Blitze wieder aufgenommen haben!
> hast Du ne Ahnung wie dick und schwer die Scheiben sind?
> 
> hoffe, dass die Bremsen auch bald mal kommen....


Und ich erst...sind 2,3mm. Wiegen kann ich sie nachher Mal, leicht sind sie sicher nicht aber hoffentlich standfest


----------



## sluette (18. März 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> schön, dass sie die alten Blitze wieder aufgenommen haben!



Die Blitze sind echt cool aber solche Custom Scheiben wären mal wieder mega:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2022)

Hier Gewichte, 200 und 220mm


----------



## mmo2 (18. März 2022)

Bin mal gespannt wie die Scheiben sind.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2022)

Ich auch, bin bis jetzt Magura gefahren und vorher galfer, aber wie gesagt, erst wenn Bremse da ist


----------



## Osti (18. März 2022)

jupp, das ist ordentliches Gewicht


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2022)

Galfer 223mm mit 2mm Stärke wiegen 225g zum Vergleich, Magura 243g.


----------



## sluette (18. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ja. Es gibt Dichtungen für die V4 für Mineralöl. @Symion



Für die V4? Ich wusste das man die Dichtungen vom RX4 Sattel (für Shimano Hebel) für die E4 nehmen kann. Ich habe aber noch nie passende Dichtungen für den Hope Master Cylinder gefunden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Für die V4? Ich wusste das man die Dichtungen vom RX4 Sattel (für Shimano Hebel) für die E4 nehmen kann. Ich habe aber noch nie passende Dichtungen für den Hope Master Cylinder gefunden.


Sind ja auch Dichtungen für den Bremssattel. Gibt es im Bikemarkt, nicht von Hope.


----------



## sluette (18. März 2022)

und für den Hebel?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2022)

@xMARTINx
Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden, 😜 


das Gewicht der 200er Hope Scheibe zur 203er TRP ist quasi identisch. 👍🏻


Der Preis vermutlich eher nicht? 😅

Musik!


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2022)

Hab für beide 115 bezahlt bei R2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (19. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> und für den Hebel?



es werden dann ja andere Hebel mit Mineralöldichtungen gefahren, z. B. die Hebel der Direttissima


----------



## mmo2 (20. März 2022)

Hallo, mal eine Frage......Unterschied der V4 Bremssättel zu den E4 Sätteln, ist ja nur der Spalt dazwischen für die Vented Scheibe, oder? Beläge sollten auch identisch sein, oder? Welche Scheibendicke passt denn max. in den E4 Sattel?


----------



## S-H-A (20. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage......Unterschied der V4 Bremssättel zu den E4 Sätteln, ist ja nur der Spalt dazwischen für die Vented Scheibe, oder? Beläge sollten auch identisch sein, oder? Welche Scheibendicke passt denn max. in den E4 Sattel?


Ne, sie Belagformen unterscheiden sich. 
Scheiben kannst du alle normalen Scheiben nehmen. Das spielt keine Rolle. Nur halt nicht die Vented.


----------



## ma1208 (20. März 2022)

V4 hat einen größeren und einen kleineren kolben, die E4 zwei kleine. Daher auch unterschiedliche Beläge.


----------



## KLKA (20. März 2022)

In meinem Tech 3 Hebel liegt auf dem Grund irgendein nicht weg zu kratzendes geschmiere.

Auf dem Bild sieht man es in gelb, der Behälter ist bis zum Rand noch mit der original-Brems-Flüssigkeit  gefüllt. 

Habe den Hebel erst 1,5 Jahre benutzt und auch nur zum trial fahren in der Halle. Er hat nie Schmutz abbekommen.

Grund für meinen öffnen des Hebels war ein minimal wandernder Druckpunkt nach stillstehen des  Bike über Nacht. Ich vermutete ein bisschen Luft im ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## Route66 (20. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage......Unterschied der V4 Bremssättel zu den E4 Sätteln, ist ja nur der Spalt dazwischen für die Vented Scheibe, oder? Beläge sollten auch identisch sein, oder? Welche Scheibendicke passt denn max. in den E4 Sattel?



wie bereits jemand geschrieben hat sind die V4 / E4 Sättel komplett unterschiedlich. 
Die V4 ist viel massiver, der Spalt breiter damit die Vented Scheibe gefahren werden kann und die Kolbendurchmesser sind unterschiedlich. 

Bei der E3 sollten alle normal gängigen Scheiben gefahren werden können. 
Die "normalen" Hope Scheiben haben genauso wie die Floating Scheiben eine Dicke von 1,8mm.


----------



## Route66 (20. März 2022)

KLKA schrieb:


> In meinem Tech 3 Hebel liegt auf dem Grund irgendein nicht weg zu kratzendes geschmiere.
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht man es in gelb, der Behälter ist bis zum Rand noch mit der original-Brems-Flüssigkeit  gefüllt.
> 
> ...



sieht bei mir ähnlich aus.   
So lange es die Funktion nicht beeinflusst einfach ignorieren


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (20. März 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage......Unterschied der V4 Bremssättel zu den E4 Sätteln, ist ja nur der Spalt dazwischen für die Vented Scheibe, oder? Beläge sollten auch identisch sein, oder? Welche Scheibendicke passt denn max. in den E4 Sattel?


Habs erst umgebaut, is schon ein deutlicher optischer Unterschied. Praxis wird sich noch zeigen 😎


----------



## KLKA (20. März 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> sieht bei mir ähnlich aus.
> So lange es die Funktion nicht beeinflusst einfach ignorieren


Ich habe vor einer Woche an einem zweiten Rad neue Tech 3 Hebel verbaut, dort ist kein gelbes irgendetwas im Ausgleichsbehälter.
Setzt sich aus der Bremsflüssigkeit irgendetwas ab? Dann müsste dies sich ja auch in den bremsschläuchen, Sattel und so weiter absetzen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. März 2022)

Da setzt sich nichts ab. Wenn du es auch nicht abkratzen kannst, kann es ja nicht in den Hochdruckbereich wandern. Ich würd mir da keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. März 2022)

Erster zweiter 😍


----------



## Biecher (24. März 2022)

Die tech4 E4 
Gibts gerade bei BMO sofort lieferbar 









						Tech 4 E4 Scheibenbremse - schwarz
					

Die neue Tech 4 E4 Scheibenbremse basiert auf der über 25-jährigen Erfahrung in der Entwicklung und Herstellung hydraulischer Bremssysteme. Die Tech 4 verwendet eine völlig neue interne Dichtung für geringere Reibung und der Drehpunkt...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## WOBRider (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Erster 😍



Neid!

Hast du Matchmaker auch dabei?


----------



## mmo2 (24. März 2022)

Glückwunsch Stuntfrosch.........
Hätte eine 3 Monate alte T3V4 mit zubehör abzugeben, grins


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. März 2022)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Neid!
> 
> Hast du Matchmaker auch dabei?


noch nicht
ist aber geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Erster 😍


Nein. 

Beitrag im Thema 'Hope Tech 4 Bremsen: 30 % mehr Bremskraft für E4, V4 und X2'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hop...skraft-fuer-e4-v4-und-x2.954934/post-17998051

Aber trotzdem glückwunsch und viel spaß beim anbauen


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. März 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Beitrag im Thema 'Hope Tech 4 Bremsen: 30 % mehr Bremskraft für E4, V4 und X2'
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hop...skraft-fuer-e4-v4-und-x2.954934/post-17998051
> ...


Recht er hat !!

Auffallend finde ich die 3 beiliegend Belagsätze (rot/grün/lila)
und die Magura Unsitte beide Bremsen mit 170cm Leitung auszuliefern.


----------



## Osti (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Erster 😍


warum noch nicht verbaut und getestet?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. März 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> warum noch nicht verbaut und getestet?


möchte nicht, dass sie schmutzig wird.....


----------



## Habitat84 (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Recht er hat !!
> 
> Auffallend finde ich die 3 beiliegend Belagsätze (rot/grün/lila)
> und die Magura Unsitte beide Bremsen mit 170cm Leitung auszuliefern.


ist das so mit der leitung? Geile sache finde ich. Das erspart den leitungstausch wenn man moto fahren möchte. 3 belagsätze klingt auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Habitat84 (24. März 2022)

Könnt man jetzt nicht eigentlich ein neues thema für die Tech4 im hope unterforum aufmachen? Jetzt wo sie verfügbar wird.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. März 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> ist das so mit der leitung? Geile sache finde ich. Das erspart den leitungstausch wenn man moto fahren möchte. 3 belagsätze klingt auch nicht verkehrt.


moto??
Für rechts aufs Vorderrad wie beim Mopped?


----------



## Habitat84 (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> moto??
> Für rechts aufs Vorderrad wie beim Mopped?


Exakt


----------



## WOBRider (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Recht er hat !!
> 
> Auffallend finde ich die 3 beiliegend Belagsätze (rot/grün/lila)
> und die Magura Unsitte beide Bremsen mit 170cm Leitung auszuliefern.



is das Standard dass 3 Belägsätze dabei sind?


----------



## Mats2710 (24. März 2022)

WOBRider schrieb:


> is das Standard dass 3 Belägsätze dabei sind?


Ja ist Standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (24. März 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Könnt man jetzt nicht eigentlich ein neues thema für die Tech4 im hope unterforum aufmachen? Jetzt wo sie verfügbar wird.








						Hope Tech 4
					

Hier der Austausch-Thread zu neuen Hope Tech 4  Meine kommt nächste Woche, da wäre die Frage nach den Matchmakern für SRAM. Was brauche ich bzw. gibt's die schon?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bfe-le (26. April 2022)

Hallo Leute,
habe eine Tech3 V4 am Bike. Gekauft 03/2022.
Dabei sind Beläge für E-Bikes, so lila farbene dabei.
Kann ich die auch nutzen, wenn ich kein E-Bike fahre ?
Oder speisen die die Bremswärme als Energierückgewinnung in den Akku zurück?
Ne echt jetzt, taugen die was? Als Alternative zu den Sintermetallbelägen?

Grüßle Dirk


----------



## mmo2 (26. April 2022)

Nimm vorne die Trickstuff 730 Power, hinten die 730 Standart dann ankert sie wie blöd


----------



## xMARTINx (26. April 2022)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe eine Tech3 V4 am Bike. Gekauft 03/2022.
> Dabei sind Beläge für E-Bikes, so lila farbene dabei.
> Kann ich die auch nutzen, wenn ich kein E-Bike fahre ?
> ...


Hatte an meiner Saint galfer E-Bike Beläge, die waren super, angeblich für die höheren Beanspruchungen...schadet auch für das malerische Fahrrad nicht


----------



## Stuntfrosch (26. April 2022)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe eine Tech3 V4 am Bike. Gekauft 03/2022.
> Dabei sind Beläge für E-Bikes, so lila farbene dabei.
> Kann ich die auch nutzen, wenn ich kein E-Bike fahre ?
> ...


In meinen Augen super Beläge.
Fast so stark wie die grünen, aber viel haltbarer.
Deutlich stärker als rot und schwarz und nicht so anfällig für verglasen wie die Sinter.


----------



## boetchen (30. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> In meinen Augen super Beläge.
> Fast so stark wie die grünen, aber viel haltbarer.
> Deutlich stärker als rot und schwarz und nicht so anfällig für verglasen wie die Sinter.


Hi! Hast du auch einen Vergleich zu den Trickstuff Power? Die sind derzeit leider nicht zu bekommen in den gängigen online Shops, daher überlege ich die Galfer mal zu testen. Danke dir!


----------



## mmo2 (30. April 2022)

Beeil dich   https://www.bike-mailorder.de/trickstuff-730-power-bremsbelag
oder hier.... https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...wer-Bremsbelaege-730PO-Hope-Tech3-V4-Tech-V4/


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2022)

Galfer (insbesondere die grünen) sind super! Ich kaufe schon ca. 2 Jahre keine TS (Power) Beläge mehr.

Da nicht klar war, dass die Hope T4V4 mit dreierlei Belägen kommt, hatte ich mir schon Galfer grün/schwarz (v/h) vorsorglich besorgt.
Grün/schwarz v/h ist mein Performance-Budget-Tipp.


----------



## boetchen (30. April 2022)

Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (30. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Galfer (insbesondere die grünen) sind super! Ich kaufe schon ca. 2 Jahre keine TS (Power) Beläge nicht mehr.


Davon hab ich noch welche im Bike Markt





						Zubehör: 573 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Zubehör ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 573 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## boetchen (30. April 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Beeil dich   https://www.bike-mailorder.de/trickstuff-730-power-bremsbelag
> oder hier.... https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...wer-Bremsbelaege-730PO-Hope-Tech3-V4-Tech-V4/


Merci 🙏


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2022)

Finde den Verscheiß TS Power vs Galfer grün deutlich höher, aber jeder, wie er mag.☝🏻😊


----------



## Stuntfrosch (30. April 2022)

Heute gab es den ersten Härtetest.
T4 V4 vorne 225/lila, hinten 203/rot.
Hatte echt Sorge zu überbremsen, aber kein Problem. Habe mich sofort an die deutlich niedrigeren Bedienkräfte gewohnt. Bin schwer verliebt 😍


----------



## Stuntfrosch (2. Mai 2022)

boetchen schrieb:


> Hi! Hast du auch einen Vergleich zu den Trickstuff Power? Die sind derzeit leider nicht zu bekommen in den gängigen online Shops, daher überlege ich die Galfer mal zu testen. Danke dir!


Leider nicht.


----------



## FreerideMonkey (6. Mai 2022)

Tach zusammen.
Ich hab ein Problem. Hab seit neustem auch am Zweitrad die Tech 3 V4.
Sattel etc 1000 mal eingestellt nichts schleift. Jedoch gibts diese Geräusche bei der hinteren Bremse während des Bremsprozess. Nicht immer und nur wenn ich leicht schleifen lasse. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (7. Mai 2022)

Was für Geräusche?


----------



## FreerideMonkey (7. Mai 2022)

Schwer nachzumachen 😅😇 ein krächsen wie zum Teil wenn Bremsen kalt und nass sind.


----------



## sluette (7. Mai 2022)

Check mal ob du vielleicht die Feder nicht korrekt eingebaut hast.
Habe ich heute bei einem Freund auch korrigiert...


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (31. Mai 2022)

Servus, eine Frage gibt es für die T3 HBSP318 - tech3 lever cam auch in silber?
Hab im Internet leider nix gefunden, aber hin und wieder wird eine auf ebay Kleinanzeigen verkauft mit silberen lever cam.


----------



## sluette (1. Juni 2022)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Servus, eine Frage gibt es für die T3 HBSP318 - tech3 lever cam auch in silber?
> Hab im Internet leider nix gefunden, aber hin und wieder wird eine auf ebay Kleinanzeigen verkauft mit silberen lever cam.



Die Bremse auf dem Bild ist meine alte.
Nein, den silbernen Levercam bekommst du leider nicht von Hope. 
Ich habe ihn einfach "enteloxiert" und so gut wie's geht versucht zu polieren.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (1. Juni 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Die Bremse auf dem Bild ist meine alte.
> Nein, den silbernen Levercam bekommst du leider nicht von Hope.
> Ich habe ihn einfach "enteloxiert" und so gut wie's geht versucht zu polieren.


Ach so, merci für die Antwort. Naja is ja nicht überlebenswichtig 😎


----------



## beat_junkie (18. September 2022)

Bekommt man die Logos auf den Deckeln eigl.  Ab?


----------



## ma1208 (18. September 2022)

Klar, mit einer Flex auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Diddo (18. September 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Klar, mit einer Flex auf jeden Fall!


Bandschleifer reicht ... mal im Ernst, die Labels sind gelasert.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. September 2022)

Ich suche einen silbernen V4 Sattel. Möchte zufällig jemand gegen einen schwarzen tauschen? Jeweils ein neuer und ein gebrauchter Sattel ist vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (28. September 2022)

Was kann ich denn von den anschlüssen  einer stahlflexleitung nochmal verwenden? Leitung ist zu kurz.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. September 2022)

Olive vorsichtig aufbiegen und insert raus ziehen. Sollte funktionieren. Hat es zumindest bei mir schon mal. Ansonsten kosten die Dinger keine 2 €


----------



## beat_junkie (28. September 2022)

Das Banjo kann man auch nochmal verwenden?


----------



## Habitat84 (28. September 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Das Banjo kann man auch nochmal verwenden?


Natürlich, wieso sollte man das auch nur einmal verwenden?


----------



## beat_junkie (28. September 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Natürlich, wieso sollte man das auch nur einmal verwenden?


Deswegen frag ich ja... 😉


----------



## Mircwidu (29. September 2022)

Ist nicht perfekt aber geht.
Wenn du die Chance hast ersetz es aber wie gesagt funktioniert auch so


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Hope E4-Bremssättel an den ganz alten Hope-Hebeln. Seit einiger Zeit klemmen dauernd die Kolben und lassen sich schlecht zurück drücken. 
Ich habe die Kolben bisher schön weiter herauskommen lassen, dann gereinigt und anschließend mit Silikonfett geschmiert und zurück gedrückt. Leider hat das keine Abhilfe geschaffen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte? Muss ich alles zerlegen?

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für Hilfe.


----------



## Diddo (26. November 2022)

Hatte sowas mal mit ner Tech V2 und daraufhin einfach alle Dichtungen gewechselt: War wie neu


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (26. November 2022)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Hope E4-Bremssättel an den ganz alten Hope-Hebeln. Seit einiger Zeit klemmen dauernd die Kolben und lassen sich schlecht zurück drücken.
> Ich habe die Kolben bisher schön weiter herauskommen lassen, dann gereinigt und anschließend mit Silikonfett geschmiert und zurück gedrückt. Leider hat das keine Abhilfe geschaffen.
> ...


Was meinst du mit ganz alt? Tech3?
Alle vier Kolben? Wie lange ist die Bremse schon in Gebrauch?
Normalerweise reinigen (wie du es schon beschrieben hast) und dann sollte es auch passen. Ich drücke die Kolben immer bis zum Bremsscheibenspalt raus, das ist aber auch dann Maximum sonst kommt Dot. Reinigen, Silikonöl und dann mehrmals rein/raus drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (26. November 2022)

Ganz alt wäre Moto  Alt mit ner E4 dürfte Tech 3 sein, bei Tech und Tech Evo war die E4 noch die M4.


----------



## bummel42 (27. November 2022)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Hope E4-Bremssättel an den ganz alten Hope-Hebeln. Seit einiger Zeit klemmen dauernd die Kolben und lassen sich schlecht zurück drücken.
> Ich habe die Kolben bisher schön weiter herauskommen lassen, dann gereinigt und anschließend mit Silikonfett geschmiert und zurück gedrückt. Leider hat das keine Abhilfe geschaffen.
> ...


Ja. 
Ich schließe mich @Diddo an.
Einmal alle Dichtungen neu.


----------



## sluette (27. November 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ich schließe mich @Diddo an.
> Einmal alle Dichtungen neu.



Als zusätzliches Upgrade kannst du dir noch die neuen Edelstahlkolben gönnen, aber um neue Dichtungen kommst du nicht herum. 



Diddo schrieb:


> Ganz alt wäre Moto


 Ganz alt sind C2…


----------



## Bastian_77 (27. November 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Als zusätzliches Upgrade kannst du dir noch die neuen Edelstahlkolben gönnen, aber um neue Dichtungen kommst du nicht herum.


Die passen in die älteren Tech E3 ?


----------



## Muckal (27. November 2022)

Bastian_77 schrieb:


> Die passen in die älteren Tech E3 ?


Die passen in die E4 Sättel. Weder E4, noch V4 Sättel wurden geometrisch verändert.


----------



## beat_junkie (27. November 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Als zusätzliches Upgrade kannst du dir noch die neuen Edelstahlkolben gönnen, aber um neue Dichtungen kommst du nicht herum.
> 
> 
> Ganz alt sind C2…


Wo gibt's die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (27. November 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die denn?


Wahrscheinlich bei gocycle.


----------



## Diddo (27. November 2022)

Oder hibike oder bei bc, hab da öfter ungelistete Sachen bestellt.


----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ich schließe mich @Diddo an.
> Einmal alle Dichtungen neu.





sluette schrieb:


> Als zusätzliches Upgrade kannst du dir noch die neuen Edelstahlkolben gönnen, aber um neue Dichtungen kommst du nicht herum.
> 
> 
> Ganz alt sind C2…


Ich danke erst mal ganz herzlich für die vielen Ratschläge.

Der Hebel ist der fast ganz alte, nämlich das 2002-2004er Modell


			StackPath
		


Kann das der Grund sein? Und ja, die Bremsflüssigkeit ist schon ziemlich dunkel, also auch schon etwas älter. Das ist vlt. auch nicht so gut.

Was für einen Vorteil haben denn die Edelstahl-Kolben?


----------



## bummel42 (27. November 2022)

Die Farbe sollte für die Gangbarkeit der Kolben egal sein.
Ggf. hat das Dot Wasser gezogen und daher gehen die Kolben nicht mehr zur (Stichwort: Überfüllung des Systems). 

Die Edelstahlkolben gleiten besser in den Dichtungen.


----------



## sluette (28. November 2022)

HOPE 16mm Hybrid Phenolic - Stainless Piston E4 Calipers  ( HBSP432 )   £6.25
					

Buy HOPE 16mm Hybrid Phenolic - Stainless Piston E4 Calipers  ( HBSP432 )  for £6.25 at Rush Cycles



					www.rushcycles.co.uk
				




"*New for Tech 4 brakes also Fit Tech 3 E4 Calipers from 2013*"

Habe sie bisher nur in UK Shops gefunden, aber wenn du einen Dealer nach HBSP432 fragst, sollte er sie dir besorgen können.


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. November 2022)

Muckal schrieb:


> Die passen in die E4 Sättel. Weder E4, noch V4 Sättel wurden geometrisch verändert.


Danke dir, da hat sich die Liste zu bestellender Teil für einen großen Service verlängert .... wo ich, welch ein Frevel, die aktuell montierte Sram Guide von der Bremsleistung besser finde. Da muss ich wohl doch auf ne neue Hope sparen :-(


----------



## Muckal (28. November 2022)

Bastian_77 schrieb:


> Danke dir, da hat sich die Liste zu bestellender Teil für einen großen Service verlängert .... wo ich, welch ein Frevel, die aktuell montierte Sram Guide von der Bremsleistung besser finde. Da muss ich wohl doch auf ne neue Hope sparen :-(


Die E4 ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich überflüssig im Portfolio von Hope und das schon immer.


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. November 2022)

Die war halt am Rad dran und  sind halt "leider Geil", aber ich schwerer Mensch brauch halt die maximale Leistung ;-) Vll wandern sie ans Kinderbike


----------



## Muckal (28. November 2022)

Bastian_77 schrieb:


> Die war halt am Rad dran und  sind halt "leider Geil", aber ich schwerer Mensch brauch halt die maximale Leistung ;-) Vll wandern sie ans Kinderbike



Ich als 85kg Mensch fahr am 29er Trailbike ne T3X2, weil günstig geschossen. Eigentlich ist die schon bisschen schwach wenns steil wird, aber dann muss man halt bisschen fester am Hebel ziehen.
Ich würde direkt zur V4 greifen.


----------



## sluette (28. November 2022)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich danke erst mal ganz herzlich für die vielen Ratschläge.
> 
> Der Hebel ist der fast ganz alte, nämlich das 2002-2004er Modell



bei den alten Mini-Pumpen haben doch immer ich Hebel so schön (oder nervig) geknarzt 
Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist würde ich direkt neue Bushings einbauen und bei dem Alter ggf auch die Dichtung am Geberkolben wechseln.






Der Service bei den Hope Bremse ist so einfach zu machen. Ich liebe die Dinger !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (28. November 2022)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Der Hebel ist der fast ganz alte, nämlich das 2002-2004er Modell
> 
> 
> StackPath



Geilomat   
so eine alte M4 mit den Mini Hebeln hab ich auch noch am ganz alten Cube Stereo  
Leider ist der Rahmen angebrochen, muss die Bremse wohl mal an einen Liebhaber abgeben....


----------



## beat_junkie (16. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es eigl. die bore caps in grün?


----------



## Diddo (16. Dezember 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Gibt es eigl. die bore caps in grün?


Ja. Gab sogar mal eine Sonderserie mit schwarzen Bremsen und grünen Bore Caps und Einstellern.
Ob man die aktuell kaufen kann weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## beat_junkie (16. Dezember 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ja. Gab sogar mal eine Sonderserie mit schwarzen Bremsen und grünen Bore Caps und Einstellern.
> Ob man die aktuell kaufen kann weiß ich aber nicht


Die kenne ich. Ich habe nur die kleinen caps in Uk gefunden. 😐


----------



## bummel42 (16. Dezember 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Gibt es eigl. die bore caps in grün?


Es gibt die BoreCaps in grün, für die kleinen Bohrungen. 
Für die große Bohrung (V4) gibt es definitiv keine.


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Gibt es eigl. die bore caps in grün?



Du könntest die ein HB916 kaufen und alle Teile bis auf die Borecaps verkaufen


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Dezember 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Gibt es eigl. die bore caps in grün?


----------



## beat_junkie (16. Dezember 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1603151


Das Grün ist nicht wirklich schön.


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Dezember 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Das Grün ist nicht wirklich schön.


Ist in real ein wenig grüner.
Aber es gab auch mal eine special Edition mit einem grün dass richtig geballert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (17. Dezember 2022)

Es gibt ein paar einzelne grüne V4. Und auch die Special Edition damals, aber leider sind die großen BoreCaps in grün I. A. nicht im Handel.


----------



## sluette (17. Dezember 2022)

Grün ist zwar immer noch exklusiv aber es löst bei mir nicht mehr diesen "haben wollen" Effekt aus, weil fast kein Teamfahrer mehr damit unterwegs ist. Mich stört auch das Hope es nie hinbekommen hat (im Gegensatz zu all den anderen Farben) einen konstanten Farbton hinzubekommen. Wenn man auf Pinkbike, Kleinanzeigen oder selten auch hier im Markt, Anzeigen mit Teamgrünen Komponenten findet, die oft mühselig zusammengesucht wurden, sieht das meißt aus wie von diversen Herstellern zusammengewürfelt weil kein Grünton dem anderen gleicht...


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2022)

Bohrungskappen und Hebelteile kann man ja auch eloxieren lassen, @Mad-Line liefert da traumhafte Arbeit ab.


----------



## Lucky3176 (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Thema Borecaps klink ich mich mal kurz ein...

Gibt es beim Wechseln irgendetwas zu beachten? Passende Caps, das Werkzeug und anschließend entlüften ist klar.

Es gibt leider nirgends ne Anleitung dazu. Hab Bammel der Sattel löst sich in seine Einzelteile auf🤪


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Dezember 2022)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Borecaps klink ich mich mal kurz ein...
> 
> Gibt es beim Wechseln irgendetwas zu beachten? Passende Caps, das Werkzeug und anschließend entlüften ist klar.
> 
> Es gibt leider nirgends ne Anleitung dazu. Hab Bammel der Sattel löst sich in seine Einzelteile auf🤪


Einfach ausschrauben. Wenn Du den Brmessattel ganz waagerecht halten kannst, sollte das auch keine große Sauerei werden.


----------



## Route66 (21. Dezember 2022)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Einfach ausschrauben. Wenn Du den Brmessattel ganz waagerecht halten kannst, sollte das auch keine große Sauerei werden.



Full ACK   

Das ist absolut kein Problem. Passendes Werkzeug ist halt Voraussetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (30. Dezember 2022)

Großer Deckel noch lila. 😍


----------

